# ¿Habéis visto el Ibex 35? Agosto 2013: El mes del fuego y el orgasmo dilutivo. Y el Jato borracho de



## Janus (31 Jul 2013)

Cabrones!!!!, qué pocas pelotas tenéis para abrir un hilo alternativo a la mariconada del Jato.

Vamos a perdonarle porque decía que este finde estuvo viendo películas y que le gustó la saga Saw ::

Jato malo, no toques, ¿por qué tocas?. A la próxima ni con resacar te librarás de un serio correctivo.


Venga, ya puestos en acción, tiramos para bingo!!!!. Tenemos de todo en este casino. Si le gustan las cartas + astrología, le pondremos en la mesa de Prisa.
Si le gusta el blackjack, le pondremos en la mesa de Tesla y Yelp.
Si le gusta una buena partida de poker amañanado, le pondremos en la mesa de los bancos patrios.

Si le interesa saber lo que pasó, vaya al hilo del maquinista.

Si simplemente quieres disfrutar, puedes mirar lo que quieras, hablar lo que consideres pero NO TOQUES LAS PELOTAS. Hace mucho calor y el jet lag que produce tanta tapita nos tensa.:o

Disfruten el mes en el que se tomarán las posiciones para poder ganar mucho dinerito.


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Jul 2013)

la pole pa mi


----------



## Shanti (31 Jul 2013)

poleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Edito. Jato, cabrón.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (31 Jul 2013)

No sé. Me gustaba más el hilo de Jato. Tenía la pole...


----------



## Pepitoria (31 Jul 2013)

¿que mier*** es esta?

si todavia no ha terminado el mes...


----------



## Sin_Perdón (31 Jul 2013)

Sub sub pole !!!! :Baile:


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Jul 2013)

encima han cerrado el hilo de julio :8:


----------



## hydra69 (31 Jul 2013)

Estamos a 31 de julio..maricas...así no se puede...


----------



## Burbujilimo (31 Jul 2013)

Joder Janus, que ansiaviva, faltan más de 12 horas para cambiar de mes...

Aunque esta vez se te puede perdonar por acordarte de poner el "tema mítico", algo es algo.

Ah! Y pillo sitio y tal, aunque últimamente no tenga tiempo ni de mirar un triste gráfico...


----------



## Janus (31 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> la pole pa mi



La verdad es que eres un tío/tía/travelo/animal/robot ¿? realmente singular.

El hilo en el que usted se ha comprometido a dejar de trollear ..... y lo ha firmado con una pole en la que muestra su compromiso con el título del hilo.

No hay nada personal con usted por aquello de timarle el hilo :8:

Un abrazo pero cada uno se hace la suya, eh!!!!

---------- Post added 31-jul-2013 at 11:32 ----------

Jato, ya has tocado el hilo de Julio, por qué tocas?.

Vuelve a abrirlo.


----------



## holgazan (31 Jul 2013)

Agosto el frío en el rostro.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (31 Jul 2013)

Cuando lo vea Monlovi no le va a gustar....:rolleye:


----------



## Malus (31 Jul 2013)

Buenos días
Largo en Fer en 12,76 y en Tre en 35,11 y en ibex 8400. 
Buena suerte con la operativa.


----------



## ponzi (31 Jul 2013)

Aun no es día 1 Dentro de poco abrireis los hilos el 31 diciembre para todo el año por si las moscas jajajaja....pillo sitio


----------



## juanfer (31 Jul 2013)

¿Janus que estas en Nueva Zelanda?


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Jul 2013)

monlovi te vendo la pole el precio sera tu alma candida y pura :o


----------



## hydra69 (31 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> monlovi te vendo la pole el precio sera tu alma candida y pura :o



Creo que monlovi cuando vea la pole te despelleja vivo jato...


----------



## elena francis (31 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Aun no es día 1 Dentro de poco abrireis los hilos el 31 diciembre para todo el año por si las moscas jajajaja....pillo sitio



Son rápidos como las gacelas.
:rolleye:::


----------



## vmmp29 (31 Jul 2013)

pillo sitio..


----------



## Janus (31 Jul 2013)

Abengoa está dando señales de largos con ganas. Un poquito de cuidado porque ahora mismo el r/r todavía no es óptimo.

---------- Post added 31-jul-2013 at 11:50 ----------




juanfer dijo:


> ¿Janus que estas en Nueva Zelanda?



No pero sí en Marbella. A los andaluces les gusta ir adelantados en eso de las fiestas


----------



## nombre (31 Jul 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿que mier*** es esta?
> 
> si todavia no ha terminado el mes...





Burbujilimo dijo:


> Joder Janus, que ansiaviva, faltan más de 12 horas para cambiar de mes...
> 
> Aunque esta vez se te puede perdonar por acordarte de poner el "tema mítico", algo es algo.
> 
> Ah! Y pillo sitio y tal, aunque últimamente no tenga tiempo ni de mirar un triste gráfico...





Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Cuando lo vea Monlovi no le va a gustar....:rolleye:





ponzi dijo:


> Aun no es día 1 Dentro de poco abrireis los hilos el 31 diciembre para todo el año por si las moscas jajajaja....pillo sitio





juanfer dijo:


> ¿Janus que estas en Nueva Zelanda?





hydra69 dijo:


> Creo que monlovi cuando vea la pole te despelleja vivo jato...





elena francis dijo:


> Son rápidos como las gacelas.
> :rolleye:::




La culpa es del jato que ha precipitado los acontecimientos 

Busquen "ibex agosto" a ver cuantos resultados les tira google... es el titulo del hilo del jato malo


----------



## mataresfacil (31 Jul 2013)

No sin mi Delorian.


----------



## Tono (31 Jul 2013)

Buenos días 
¿el cortijo es aquí o sólo en el otro hilo?

yo es que sólo soy un recién llegado (Tono giggling, jijijiji)

*Para todos los traders honrados, con su hombría/mujería/etc intacta...*


Firmemente propongo, desde este espacio que desinteresadamente yo mismo me ofrezco, realizar una OPA hostil sobre este hilo, mandarlo a la papelera, y aceptar únicamente como válido el que se abra en la fecha oficialmente establecida con Monlovi en la pole, como así reflejan los estatutos del HVEI (me he leído la letra pequeña, amí no me la juegan)

He dicho.

(doy un taconazo indignado, giro elegantemente y ofrezco el menosprecio de mi espalda mientras me alejo, alejoooo, alejoooooo...) 

---------- Post added 31-jul-2013 at 12:06 ----------




juanfer dijo:


> ¿Janus que estas en Nueva Zelanda?



más le vale, y que se esconda en las minas de Moria, porque como ande cerca


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Jul 2013)

a que te lleno de plomo la espalda :no:


----------



## Tono (31 Jul 2013)

a que te tiro un pedo

cobarde, por la espalda... no hay bicho más traicionero que el gato resabiao


----------



## Abner (31 Jul 2013)

Pillo sitio en hilo prematuro.


----------



## Cascooscuro (31 Jul 2013)

Cabrones! Las 12:15h del dia previo y ya hay 26 mensajes!!!! Asi no puedo pillar nunca pole!


----------



## Tono (31 Jul 2013)

No es un hilo prematuro :no::no:

es un hilo abortado 

me niego a colgar ninguna gráfica más hasta que se abra oficialmente el hilo a partir de las 00.00


----------



## Sealand (31 Jul 2013)

[YOUTUBE]zeft9c6CITs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mataresfacil (31 Jul 2013)

Joer, sacyr desandando el camino de ayer, la cabrona es capaz de perforar otra vez los soportes de 2,74 y 2,70, pero pa bajo.
Aunque hoy caen hostias como panes para casi todo el mundo.


----------



## Tono (31 Jul 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Joer, sacyr desandando el camino de ayer, la cabrona es capaz de perforar otra vez los soportes de 2,74 y 2,70, pero pa bajo.
> Aunque hoy caen hostias como panes para casi todo el mundo.




juas, hasta ellos mismos lo certifican

12:14 NEWS	Sacyr suprime 'Vallehermoso' de su denominación social

Sacyr suprime 'Vallehermoso' de su denominación social

(su nueva denominación es Deathvalley)

Me temo que hay muchas desandaduras a partir de ya 

pa mí que el techo ya se ha tocado, que venga Bertok a certificarlo y ya tal


----------



## vmmp29 (31 Jul 2013)

pandoro haciendo de las suyas en fcc


----------



## tonuel (31 Jul 2013)

Pillo sitio... que ya se va acercando la fecha del juicio final... :Baile:


----------



## hydra69 (31 Jul 2013)

Tono dijo:


> juas, hasta ellos mismos lo certifican
> 
> 12:14 NEWS	Sacyr suprime 'Vallehermoso' de su denominación social
> 
> ...



Esa es buena noticia...no mala.


----------



## Tono (31 Jul 2013)

tonuel dijo:


> Pillo sitio... que ya se va acercando la fecha del juicio final... :Baile:



Tonuel de mis ojos ¿ande andabas? :rolleye:


----------



## plusvis (31 Jul 2013)

Sub sub sub sub... Pole! Oh wait, página 4 :ouch:
Me decido a polear no vaya a ser el mes en el que de verdad nos vayamos a ver los 6000 de nuevo y haya que cargar con to lo gordo, después de casi 2 años en trinchera cortando papas.


----------



## ponzi (31 Jul 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Joer, sacyr desandando el camino de ayer, la cabrona es capaz de perforar otra vez los soportes de 2,74 y 2,70, pero pa bajo.
> Aunque hoy caen hostias como panes para casi todo el mundo.



En esta hay que jugar con stop, no esta el negocio para tirar cohetes precisamente. Aquí lo que se baraja o mejor dicho lo que se ha barajado es la venta de los 2200 mill que tienen en repsol.


----------



## hydra69 (31 Jul 2013)

De todas maneras si se confirma la venta de vallehermoso se quitan del tiron 1000 millones de deuda.


----------



## Tono (31 Jul 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> Esa es buena noticia...no mala.



Mientras no solucionen esto, no es más que una noticia a secas



> Sacyr hace efectivo el cambio de denominación mientras que busca vender "cuanto antes" , su filial de promoción de vivienda y suelo a la que precisamente da nombre Vallehermoso, operación que constituye el "objetivo prioritario y más importante" del grupo actualmente.


----------



## mataresfacil (31 Jul 2013)

Lo de Vallehermoso es una gran noticia.





> Sacyr gana 61 millones de euros hasta junio y reduce su deuda en 660 millones
> El beneficio neto atribuible del grupo Sacyr en el primer semestre del año ha sido de 60,8 millones de euros, frente a las pérdidas registradas en el mismo periodo de 2012. Este positivo resultado confirma la buena evolución de los negocios del grupo y ratifica la adecuada estrategia que está llevando a cabo de apostar por sus negocios core y la nueva división industrial, la apertura de nuevos mercados internacionales, reducción de costes y deuda y mejora de la rentabilidad.


----------



## Tono (31 Jul 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Lo de Vallehermoso es una gran noticia.



ni buena, ni mala, ni todo lo contrario



> incluso ha planteado a sus bancos una quita de la deuda de unos 1.200 millones de euros que suma la filial, alrededor del 15% del pasivo total del grupo



quita de aquí, pongo de allá... quién se comería la quita mayormente en la banca?


----------



## ponzi (31 Jul 2013)

Atman que te parece esta tecnología?

http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/architecture-and-technology/intel-wireless-display.html


Estoy por hacerme con uno de estos aparatejos pero no se donde comprarlo


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (31 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Atman que te parece esta tecnología?
> 
> Stream Laptop Content over HDTV with Intel® Wireless Display
> 
> ...



quizas necesites gastar plusvis en una tv como dios manda. las tv modernas, vienen casi todas con wireless incorporado. 
Aunque para ver los 1080p de 10GB, mejor enchufar un HD externo a la tele via USB.


----------



## ponzi (31 Jul 2013)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> quizas necesites gastar plusvis en una tv como dios manda. las tv modernas, vienen casi todas con wireless incorporado.
> Aunque para ver los 1080p de 10GB, mejor enchufar un HD externo a la tele via USB.



Estoy muy contento con mi bravia, aunque sea algo antigua (2 años) me duele tirar aparatos que funcionan bien, ademas ya tengo enchufado un HD. Es para poder conectar el portátil y el ordenador sin necesidad de cables, ademas no me gusta tener el ordenador en el salon.


----------



## Tio Masclet (31 Jul 2013)

Feliz mes de agosto, joputas, la semana que viene, a este paso, Janus abre el hilo de septiembre.
Voy a votar las cinco estrellas.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (31 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Estoy muy contento con mi bravia, aunque sea algo antigua (2 años) me duele tirar aparatos que funcionan bien, ademas ya tengo enchufado un HD. Es para poder conectar el portátil y el ordenador sin necesidad de cables, ademas no me gusta tener el ordenador en el salon.



2 años aun esta bien. a ver si encuentras el aparato por la red, o algo similar, que seguro debe haber.


----------



## aitor33 (31 Jul 2013)

Gracias Janus por esforzarte en ponerle la etiqueta de tema mitico ...yo sigo con las amd


----------



## mataresfacil (31 Jul 2013)

Por cierto alguien sabe que pasa en FCC? ha sido contratar lo del metro e irse a la mierda.


----------



## aitor33 (31 Jul 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Por cierto alguien sabe que pasa en FCC? ha sido contratar lo del metro e irse a la mierda.



Comprar con el rumor y vender con la noticia supongo


----------



## Janus (31 Jul 2013)

Japan's exporters face highest energy prices ever (+30% ytd) due to devaluation.

---------- Post added 31-jul-2013 at 13:21 ----------




aitor33 dijo:


> Comprar con el rumor y vender con la noticia supongo



Entre 9 y 9,5 debe parar para poder entrar. En esos niveles están los dos fibos.


----------



## Malus (31 Jul 2013)

Fuera de Fer en 2,87. Mantengo de momento las Tre y el largo del ibex.


----------



## Janus (31 Jul 2013)

Larry Kudlow has declared the deficit hawks (the inflationistas) the losers of the long raging inflation debate (see here for details). After almost 5 years of QE and thousands of pundits shrieking over high inflation the debate appears to have been convincingly won by the inflation doves (those who thought inflation would be low despite QE). But Larry Kudlow asks an important question – why didn’t QE cause high inflation? Let’s take a look.
First of all, I think QE did cause some inflation. Contrary to popular mythology, I don’t say QE does nothing. It’s more that I just think it’s inadequate. And when we analyze the current environment and impact of QE we have to consider the counter-factual world without having had any QE. If the Fed hadn’t stepped in in 2008 to bolster the banking system we likely would have had a depression in the USA. The payments system would have seized up for months and maybe even all of 2009 and thousands of businesses would have gone under as bank defaults rippled through the economy. This would have been hugely deflationary.

When the Fed stepped in to make a market in MBS in 2009 they were basically creating capital gains to the tune of billions of dollars for the banking system by announcing that all the GSE assets were worth 100 cents on the dollar. And this was in addition to their lending facilities and the other bailout programs. So QE1 had a big impact on the economy in 2009 and 2010.

But what about QE2 and the subsequent programs? Why haven’t they kept the inflation train going up and up? Here, I think it’s incredibly important to separate monetary policy from fiscal policy. The tendency is for people to look at the Fed’s purchases of bonds as financing the deficit. I think that skews the reality and implies that the Fed is needed to buy the bonds (as if there would be no other buyers without QE). We know this is right because QE2 already proved it in real-time when big bond investors like Bill Gross said “who will buy the bonds” when QE2 ended and people like me said “you will buy them!” The “monetization” crowd was wrong as yields tanked after QE2. There was no shortage of buyers for Treasury bonds at all. So let’s just look at QE for what it is – open market operations and not necessarily a part of fiscal policy.

Now, I don’t think it should be controversial to say that spending is a function of income relative to desired saving. Inflation is an extension of spending. And if producers have pricing power due to high aggregate demand or aggregate supply shortages then prices will generally rise (I’m oversimplifying, but for the purposes of this discussion that’s sufficient). So you generally need the spending if you’re ever going to have the inflation. It’s that old demand thing. If you’ve ever run a business you know that revenues and pricing power don’t exist without customers walking in the door.

The problem with QE is that it doesn’t have a transmission mechanism to substantially increase aggregate demand. When the Fed buys bonds from a bank they simply swap reserves for t-bonds. The bank has the same net worth (roughly, depending on any capital gains and as mentioned previously QE1, 2 and 3 have had diminishing returns here) and the reserves sit in the interbank market (and no, they don’t get “lent out”, that’s not how banking works). The bank might feel inclined to shift its portfolio holdings and replace lost T-bond income so it might go buy stocks or bonds of other types, but this doesn’t guarantee sustainable capital gains because there has been nothing directly attached to this balance sheet change that necessarily justifies an increase in share prices.

When QE is done via a non-bank the non-bank gets deposits, sells the t-bond to the bank and the bank does their reserve for t-bond swap with the Fed. Again, there’s no change in private sector net worth and no change in incomes. So, if we go back to our original understanding of inflation (that spending and ultimately inflation, is a function of incomes relative to desired saving) then it becomes rather obvious why QE hasn’t caused high inflation. It hasn’t increased incomes. And it hasn’t increased savings (except mainly for wealthy Americans who own stocks and bonds).

So, what it all really comes down to is this:

1) How much does QE impact rates which can influence lending and investment? I’d argue not that given that QE should have bolstered inflation, but it has actually fallen which has resulted in bond markets bidding prices higher (and yields lower). 
2) How impactful is the “wealth effect” and portfolio rebalancing effect? This is the meat of QE. It has powerful psychological effects, but I think the evidence of sustainable capital gains from QE is weak. For instance, why hasn’t QE in Europe supported the peripheral stock markets?
3) How much does QE help shore up bank balance sheets? QE1 probably helped a lot. The subsequent programs probably haven’t helped nearly as much. 
4) How much more does the private sector spend when they swap t-bonds for cash? If the wealth effect is substantial then those in the upper class probably spend a good deal more as the value of their cash and bonds increase. Whether this can be sustained or helps the broad economy is up for debate still. 
5) Does QE drive down the dollar relative to other currencies leading to more competitive trade? The USD basket is essentially flat since QE started in 2008 so the answer is definitely no. 
That’s all a bit oversimplified and it’s not my intention to try to prove that QE does nothing, but if you understood all of this 5 years ago you steered well clear of any hyperinflation or even high inflation predictions. In other words, it looks like QE isn’t everything it’s trumped up to be….


----------



## LCIRPM (31 Jul 2013)

No se rrespeta ni la horalvermú, leñe. Ya tengo faif peichs por leer.


----------



## alimon (31 Jul 2013)

Sacyr pasandolo malamente ahora mismo -4%


----------



## romanrdgz (31 Jul 2013)

Vaya velón rojo en Sacyr. Empiezo a pensar si debería salirme ::

¿Dónde tenéis el SL?


----------



## hydra69 (31 Jul 2013)

romanrdgz dijo:


> Vaya velón rojo en Sacyr. Empiezo a pensar si debería salirme ::
> 
> ¿Dónde tenéis el SL?



Has entrado sin poner SL?


----------



## Cascooscuro (31 Jul 2013)

Noooo! Sacyr de mi vidaaaaa!!


----------



## romanrdgz (31 Jul 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> Has entrado sin poner SL?



Por el momento sí. De mano si lo hubiera puesto en el soporte de 2.74 ya estaría fuera...

Ahora no tengo claro si poner o no poner, y ya puestos dónde ponerlo.


----------



## Janus (31 Jul 2013)

No conviene que los foreros piensen a ciencia cierta que esto sube sin parar todos los días. Incluso en los mercados muy alcistas es difícil ganar dinero.

De todas formas, tampoco está el tema para salir despavoridos. El SP manda y está viniendo en verde. El IBEX tiene que corregir un poquito porque no puede ir al margen del mundo entero como ha hecho durante los últimos días.


----------



## LCIRPM (31 Jul 2013)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...47027-duques-de-palma-se-a-vivir-a-suiza.html

Buscando el hilo del jato, he visto este y ¡mekawuen dos!


----------



## hydra69 (31 Jul 2013)

romanrdgz dijo:


> Por el momento sí. De mano si lo hubiera puesto en el soporte de 2.74 ya estaría fuera...
> 
> Ahora no tengo claro si poner o no poner, y ya puestos dónde ponerlo.



Pero donde entraste?....y lo más importante cuanto estás dispuesto a perder?....


----------



## Algas (31 Jul 2013)

Buenas cabrones,

Queremos Agosto antes de tiempo eh?
Al menos aún me queda mi abono transportes operativo lo q queda de día .

FCC... No sé si valorarlo para una entrada con stop ajustado al precio q dice janus o ya esperar a entrar con todo lo gordo con el ibex a 6000 (la jran bajista son los padres )


----------



## alimon (31 Jul 2013)

romanrdgz dijo:


> Vaya velón rojo en Sacyr. Empiezo a pensar si debería salirme ::
> 
> ¿Dónde tenéis el SL?



Como dije ayer, 2,65.

Pero vamos que un despioje de gacelillas asustadas y SL programados en la playita es normal.


----------



## romanrdgz (31 Jul 2013)

En 2.83. Y si supiera cuanto quiero perder no pediría consejo ::

Esperaba que hoy rompiera los 3, ajustar ahí un STOP y ver hasta donde tiraba y sacarme unas plusvis modestas. No pensaba quedarme mucho tiempo en este valor, para alegría de Montonto.

Sin embargo ahora no sé si plantar un stop, a riesgo de salirme y perder plata, o aguantar estoicamente, ya que al fin y al cabo no necesito el dinero para nada...

¿Dónde aconsejaríais un SL? Con fines didácticos, como decían ayer por aquí 



alimon dijo:


> Como dije ayer, 2,65.
> 
> Pero vamos que un despioje de gacelillas asustadas y SL programados en la playita es normal.



El despioje me lo esperaba, pero no esperaba que perdiera casi todo el recorrido de ayer. Si pierde el soporte de 2.74 no tengo yo tan claro que se vaya a recuperar antes del fin de semana...


----------



## Janus (31 Jul 2013)

En bolsa se suele decir que la experiencia es importante. Creo que es necesaria pero no suficiente e incluso mal aplicada es perjudicial.

Siempre he pensado que en bolsa: *la experiencia es un maestro cruel, primero te da el examen y luego la explicación/clase*.


----------



## Maravedi (31 Jul 2013)

Poleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## mataresfacil (31 Jul 2013)

Yo me he salido en 2,75. Mas vale pajaro en mano, si veo que mañana la cosa recupera entrare otra vez.


----------



## alimon (31 Jul 2013)

romanrdgz dijo:


> En 2.83. Y si supiera cuanto quiero perder no pediría consejo ::
> 
> Esperaba que hoy rompiera los 3, ajustar ahí un STOP y ver hasta donde tiraba y sacarme unas plusvis modestas. No pensaba quedarme mucho tiempo en este valor, para alegría de Montonto.
> 
> ...




Soporte 2,70


Vigilar eso, si no lo pierde al cierre, yo no me preocuparía.

Estos movimientos son bastante habituales en los chicharros patrios para hacer saltar Stops dinámicos.


De todas formas, cuando se entra en algo o se hace una operación, hay que tener claro por un lado las pérdidas máximas que estas dispuesto a asumir, y también el objetivo al que, al menos, quieres llegar.


----------



## hydra69 (31 Jul 2013)

Hombre los valores que más bajan a esta hora en el ibex son constructoras...da que pensar.


----------



## alimon (31 Jul 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Yo me he salido en 2,75. Mas vale pajaro en mano, si veo que mañana la cosa recupera entrare otra vez.



Aisssss, gacelillas. somos unas cobardes.


----------



## LCIRPM (31 Jul 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> Hombre los valores que más bajan a esta hora en el ibex son constructoras...da que pensar.




Y una promotora (de informaciones) ffffff que mal huele


----------



## Tio Masclet (31 Jul 2013)

A Sacyr la llevo desde 2,66. Vamos a aguantar todo lo que podamos. Tengo además 50 acciones del reparto que me hacen aumentar el colchón ante posibles bajadas.
No tengo SL, lo pongo "a ojo".


----------



## yuto (31 Jul 2013)

Yo las sacyres las tengo a 2,36. Pero no voy a poner stop loss, ya me arrepenti lo suficiente cuando me salto el de Gamesa a 3,55...

Con los resultados que ha arrojado hoy no creo que sea la que se derrumbe hasta los infiernos, aunque en este mundo nunca hay nada seguro.


----------



## ponzi (31 Jul 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> A Sacyr la llevo desde 2,66. Vamos a aguantar todo lo que podamos. Tengo además 50 acciones del reparto que me hacen aumentar el colchón ante posibles bajadas.
> No tengo SL, lo pongo "a ojo".



A priori no creo que baje a los 2 eu en estas dos semanas pero eso es ya mas intuición.El negocio no es que sea precisamente brillante, la prudencia manda un stop aunque sea solo mental.En algún momento venderán su participación en Repsol


----------



## Tio Masclet (31 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> A priori no creo que baje a los 2 eu en estas dos semanas pero eso es ya mas intuición.El negocio no es que sea precisamente brillante, la prudencia manda un stop aunque sea solo mental.En algún momento venderán su participación en Repsol



Stop mental lo hay, pero es dinámico, en función de su evolución.
Si gamesa sigue corrigiendo, me pensaré en volver a entrar.


----------



## bertok (31 Jul 2013)

tonuel dijo:


> Pillo sitio... que ya se va acercando la fecha del juicio final... :Baile:



Un abrazo hamijo.

Hace tiempo que no participabas en el hilo, a poco que leas verás que la masacre será la mayor nunca vista.


----------



## Tono (31 Jul 2013)

LCIRPM dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...47027-duques-de-palma-se-a-vivir-a-suiza.html
> 
> Buscando el hilo del jato, he visto este y ¡mekawuen dos!



a enemigo que huye, puente de plata 
no me extraña que desparezcan, el juego favorito de Urmandarín es el escondite

(además, como ahora están en la ruina, al ser familia numerosa habría que pagarles el comedor de los niños, los libros, los trajes de Channel y los taconazos de Manolo para el Urdagarín...)

:ouch::ouch::ouch:

glubs, quiero decir los trajes y zapatos de ella, en que estaría pensando.


----------



## Antigona (31 Jul 2013)

Como todo el mundo sabe, mi palabra tiene menos validez que las acciones de Bankia. ::::

Entrada en largo en San a 5.43, sl dinámico en 5.39, tp en 5.78

Lo siento, pero es que no soporto estar líquido!! :XX::XX:

Ya si que es verdad que no las miro en todo el mes, que salte el stop cuando él quiera...


----------



## Sealand (31 Jul 2013)

LCIRPM dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...47027-duques-de-palma-se-a-vivir-a-suiza.html
> 
> Buscando el hilo del jato, he visto este y ¡mekawuen dos!


----------



## Tono (31 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> En bolsa se suele decir que la experiencia es importante. Creo que es necesaria pero no suficiente e incluso mal aplicada es perjudicial.
> 
> Siempre he pensado que en bolsa: *la experiencia es un maestro cruel, primero te da el examen y luego la explicación/clase*.



Si sólo fuera en la bolsa...

He tenido varias empresas, todas vendidas a los socios en su momento oportuno (a second before they realized the fucking crisis' reallity) y me quedé solamente con un pequeño comercio de ropa infantil por deseo de mi santa y dueña.
Leva más de 70.000€ en pérdidas los últimos 3 años (más de 30.000 en lo que va de año :ouch. Si se hubiera traspasado en su momento, ofertas sobraban...
Ayer tomamos la decisión de liquidar ya y chaparlo a final de año (los stocks más o menos equilibrarán el bujero o eso espero)
La madre que parió a los negocios.


----------



## alimon (31 Jul 2013)

Largo SP 1684.

A ver si sale bien el PIB de las 14:30 y triunfamos , o la jodemos. 

SL cerquita 1682.


----------



## HisHoliness (31 Jul 2013)

Buenos dias,

Salto el SL de FCC y SAN, recogemos un 31% y un 5% y a otra cosita....


----------



## alimon (31 Jul 2013)

PIB EEUU segundo trimestre +1,7% vs +1,0% esperado


----------



## Roninn (31 Jul 2013)

alimon dijo:


> PIB EEUU segundo trimestre +1,7% vs +1,0% esperado









Voy a tener que renombrar mi carpeta de fotos de osos por "Recuerdos Vintage" ::


----------



## Jose (31 Jul 2013)

*santander es el ibex*



Antigona dijo:


> Como todo el mundo sabe, mi palabra tiene menos validez que las acciones de Bankia. ::::
> 
> Entrada en largo en San a 5.43, sl dinámico en 5.39, tp en 5.78
> 
> ...




Algunos sois incorregibles... se llama ludopatía.
A estos niveles de ibex, no deberías entrar largo, porque apenas hay nada que ganar y mucho a perder.
Que manera más tonta de tirar 4 céntimos, y además hoy mismo.¿No ves que se está poniendo todo rojo sangre ?
Saludos;


----------



## bertok (31 Jul 2013)

Todo lo que genere dudas sobre la disponibilidad de dronja, es malo para los yonki-mercados.


----------



## Krim (31 Jul 2013)

alimon dijo:


> PIB EEUU segundo trimestre +1,7% vs +1,0% esperado



Reacción: Velote rojo. Lo bueno es malo y tal


----------



## alimon (31 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Todo lo que genere dudas sobre la disponibilidad de dronja, es malo para los yonki-mercados.



Putos yonkis insaciables.

El dato es bueno, pero no, como eso implica que les quitan la paguita, pues para abajo, y a volarme el Stop, claro.

Bueno -100 pavos que no van a ningún lado.


----------



## Krim (31 Jul 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Putos yonkis insaciables.
> 
> El dato es bueno, pero no, como eso implica que les quitan la paguita, pues para abajo, y a volarme el Stop, claro.
> 
> Bueno -100 pavos que no van a ningún lado.



El dato es bueno, pero te garantizo que nadie lo ha mirado. Si en lugar de un 1.7% hubiera sido -1.7%, seguramente todo habría ido igual. Incluso si ahora dijeran que se han equivocado y en vez de un 1.7 es un 2.7, tampoco cambiaría nada. Los movimientos están decididos de antemano, y la interpretación del dato se amolda a ellos.


----------



## amago45 (31 Jul 2013)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Y una promotora (de informaciones) ffffff que mal huele




Hoy UBS está vendiendo FCC's y comprando PRISA's en 0.18 ienso:ienso:ienso:
Poco volumen


----------



## bertok (31 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Larry Kudlow has declared the deficit hawks (the inflationistas) the losers of the long raging inflation debate (see here for details). After almost 5 years of QE and thousands of pundits shrieking over high inflation the debate appears to have been convincingly won by the inflation doves (those who thought inflation would be low despite QE). But Larry Kudlow asks an important question – why didn’t QE cause high inflation? Let’s take a look.
> First of all, I think QE did cause some inflation. Contrary to popular mythology, I don’t say QE does nothing. It’s more that I just think it’s inadequate. And when we analyze the current environment and impact of QE we have to consider the counter-factual world without having had any QE. If the Fed hadn’t stepped in in 2008 to bolster the banking system we likely would have had a depression in the USA. The payments system would have seized up for months and maybe even all of 2009 and thousands of businesses would have gone under as bank defaults rippled through the economy. This would have been hugely deflationary.
> 
> When the Fed stepped in to make a market in MBS in 2009 they were basically creating capital gains to the tune of billions of dollars for the banking system by announcing that all the GSE assets were worth 100 cents on the dollar. And this was in addition to their lending facilities and the other bailout programs. So QE1 had a big impact on the economy in 2009 and 2010.
> ...





alimon dijo:


> Putos yonkis insaciables.
> 
> El dato es bueno, pero no, como eso implica que les quitan la paguita, pues para abajo, y a volarme el Stop, claro.
> 
> Bueno -100 pavos que no van a ningún lado.



Hamijo,

- Los mercados sólo se soportan por una expectativa ilimitada de dronja que entra en vena todos los meses. Cuando se acabe la dronja, volverán a mirar los fundamentales y se verán compañía muy, muy endeudadas en mercados decrecientes.

- No hagas el pardillo. En la publicación de noticias, la volatilidad te destroza. Si no pones Stop Profit, las probabilidades de perder en el ultracorto tienden al 100%.

100 pavetes menos.

Suerte para la próxima.


----------



## Janus (31 Jul 2013)

una buena peli para el estirar el día a la noche.

Moevideo - Ver el video: Red Tails BDRip 720p Latino AC3 5 1


Sobre el minuto 40 hay un batallote de los de antes.


----------



## HisHoliness (31 Jul 2013)

Buenos datos Yankis....

EEUU crece un 1,7% en el segundo trimestre, más de lo previsto - elEconomista.es

El Producto Interior Bruto (PIB) de Estados Unidos creció un 1,7% en tasa anualizada en el segundo trimestre del año. El dato está por encima de las previsiones de los analistas, que esperaban una cifra del 1,0% y supone una aceleración de la economía respecto al avance del 1,1% de los tres primeros meses del año, cifra esta última que ha sido hoy revisada siete décimas a la baja.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (31 Jul 2013)

Despioje y pa'rriba....lo de siempre a estas horas.


----------



## alimon (31 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Hamijo,
> 
> - Los mercados sólo se soportan por una expectativa ilimitada de dronja que entra en vena todos los meses. Cuando se acabe la dronja, volverán a mirar los fundamentales y se verán compañía muy, muy endeudadas en mercados decrecientes.
> 
> ...




Por eso el stop ajustado que le puse. 

Pues nada, esta gente vive en su mundo de polvo blanco. Un dato así en el mundo real hubiese hecho subir el SP al menos un 0,30%.

Pero no pasa nada, a las 20:00 me parece, habla el fabricante de toners, y entonces tendremos otra oportunidad de perder 100 pavos más.


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Jul 2013)

MV siempre confio en que la coñomia gringa saldria adelante


----------



## ghkghk (31 Jul 2013)

Sub sub poleeeee!!!!!!


Ghk se enfrenta a su bestia y pilla 480 TRE a 34.8...


----------



## Tono (31 Jul 2013)

Jose dijo:


> Algunos sois incorregibles... se llama ludopatía.
> A estos niveles de ibex, no deberías entrar largo, porque apenas hay nada que ganar y mucho a perder.
> Que manera más tonta de tirar 4 céntimos, y además hoy mismo.¿No ves que se está poniendo todo rojo sangre ?
> Saludos;


----------



## Roninn (31 Jul 2013)

Jose dijo:


> Algunos sois incorregibles... se llama ludopatía.
> A estos niveles de ibex, no deberías entrar largo, porque apenas hay nada que ganar y mucho a perder.
> Que manera más tonta de tirar 4 céntimos, y además hoy mismo.¿No ves que se está poniendo todo rojo sangre ?
> Saludos;



Independientemente de si la operación es buena o no lo que veo peligroso es la necesidad imperiosa de estar siempre en mercado. 

Yo tarde un par de años en quitarme ese vicio y solo entrar cuando mi _testicular trading system_ ve la operación clara. A mi broker no le hará gracia pero a mis plusvis si.

Disclaimer: I´m a gazelle


----------



## Tono (31 Jul 2013)

Iniciado por hydra69 Ver Mensaje


> Hombre los valores que más bajan a esta hora en el ibex son constructoras...da que pensar.





LCIRPM dijo:


> Y una promotora (de informaciones) ffffff que mal huele



13:42 BBVA: caída adicional del precio de la vivienda del 10% hasta 2014

*adicional* 


Buen provecho.


----------



## LÁNGARO (31 Jul 2013)

la leche que se esta dando TR no es logica..... yo aguanto...


----------



## ghkghk (31 Jul 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> la leche que se esta dando TR no es logica..... yo aguanto...




Hasta el 10 de septiembre le doy para llegar a los 37.5€. Ahí necesito el dinero. :no:


----------



## Antigona (31 Jul 2013)

LOL!!!

Putos yankees de mierda!! Menos mal que voy largo JOJO que pena no tener más pasta para meter.

Dios, este ritmo de crecimiento en USA asusta, porque yo al menos lo veo completamente artificial, si no... Al final va a ser verdad que la Singularidad está cerca. :O


----------



## ponzi (31 Jul 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> la leche que se esta dando TR no es logica..... yo aguanto...



Mira la serie de cortos, le están dando duro, es probable que intuyan resultados flojos o sepan algo que se nos escala de las manos y quieran amplificar el movimiento con acciones prestadas


http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/Consultas/EE/PosicionesCortas.aspx?nif=A-28092583


----------



## Malus (31 Jul 2013)

Fuera del largo del ibex con unos pipos y pillo algunas más Tre. Me van a violar con las Tre...:ouch:


----------



## ghkghk (31 Jul 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Mira la serie de cortos, le están dando duro, es probable que intuyan resultados flojos o algo y quieren amplificar el movimiento con acciones prestadas
> 
> 
> CNMV - Notificaciones de posiciones cortas





No los intuyen. Ya han salido. Un pelín mejores que el año pasado, pero los márgenes... ay los márgenes...

Yo ya he comprado en casi -6%. Creo que están encarnizándose demasiado.


----------



## Krim (31 Jul 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> No los intuyen. Ya han salido. Un pelín mejores que el año pasado, pero los márgenes... ay los márgenes...
> 
> Yo ya he comprado en casi -6%. Creo que están encarnizándose demasiado.



Independientemente de todo, deberías echarle un ojo al volumen. No lo están tirando con pelotas de goma, yo creo. 

Puede que sea verdad que "no es lógico", pero la lógica es completamente opcional.


----------



## bertok (31 Jul 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> la leche que se esta dando TR no es logica..... yo aguanto...



No pasará todavía nada serio porque el mercado lo están sosteniendo.

Pero me han entrado escalofríos al leer tu post. Así es como se generar las grandes pérdidas en el mercado: aguanto porque no me estoy equivocando.

Pon un SL donde quieras y que haga su trabajo. Tu cartera lo agradecerá.


----------



## ponzi (31 Jul 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> No los intuyen. Ya han salido. Un pelín mejores que el año pasado, pero los márgenes... ay los márgenes...
> 
> Yo ya he comprado en casi -6%. Creo que están encarnizándose demasiado.



Siempre pasa igual, cuando superan el 3%-4% del capital y mas en estas medianas empresas a corto plazo la cotización empieza a estar manipulada.
Si quieren pueden hacer caer la accion mas allá de lo razonable, sin embargo a largo plazo si la empresa es viable cuando toque recomprar subirá como la espuma.Hace dos años te paso con este mismo valor aunque es verdad que hace dos años se cebaron mas con el que ahora mismo. Ahora mismo TR en una escala de máxima tensión estaría por la mitad.


----------



## Antigona (31 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> No pasará todavía nada serio porque el mercado lo están sosteniendo.
> 
> Pero me han entrado escalofríos al leer tu post. Así es como se generar las grandes pérdidas en el mercado: aguanto porque no me estoy equivocando.
> 
> Pon un SL donde quieras y que haga su trabajo. Tu cartera lo agradecerá.



FIN del hilo!!!

Insensatos!! En los mercados no hay ninguna lógica!!

Qué mínimo que un SL básico, si no sois unas gacelas pero PREMIUM PREMIUM, a mi me costó 150€ aprender esa lección, nunca se me olvidará.

Ahora utilizo Stop loss a secas mientras puedo estar más pendiente, y SL dinámicos si no voy a estar muy pendiente, y target profit si por lo que sea veo muy claro que a cierto nivel quiero recuperar el líquido, aunque hay gente que deja correr las ganancias, yo con tan poco volumen como tiene el Ibex prefiero recoger la pasta...

Al final tanto reíros del "joven Antigona" y decirme gacela vais a ser vosotros los pardillos...

Yo me quedo siguiendo al Maestro Bertok, que se ve que es realmente el que sabe... SL ajustados en mis posiciones largas, y dinámicos, en agosto paso de estar mirándolo todos los días...

Solo deciros, que entrar en una acción con -6%, poco volumen, y sin stop loss es una operación suicida total, que os salga bien no justifica que la operación sea buena...


----------



## bertok (31 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> FIN del hilo!!!
> 
> Insensatos!! En los mercados no hay ninguna lógica!!
> 
> ...



No hace falta que los SL sean ajustados, de hecho es negativo porque la volatilidad te rompe la posición. Tarde mucho tiempo en crear un sistema que me calculara el tamaño del SL (único y diferente para cada posición).

Con poner un SL aunque sea un poco lejos, ya es un paso.

Quitar o no poner un SL es una temeridad.


----------



## paulistano (31 Jul 2013)

Cabrones, abriendo hilo cuando no toca, servidor de viaje, que por cierto acabo de llegar, perdiendome la sesión de sacyr, sin saber nada de resultados, y ahora quedándome sin batería..... Luego os leo! 

Antes voy a ver quien ha hecho la pole.


----------



## ponzi (31 Jul 2013)

Yo la verdad en TR preferiría entrar en plena recompra, da mas margen de seguridad, que esto no quiere decir que a los aventureros os vaya a salir mal.O si no mirar en BME los cortos se pegan unas tortas cada dos por tres bien guapas


----------



## R3v3nANT (31 Jul 2013)

PERO ESTO QUÉ ES!!!!!!!!!!! AÚN ESTAMOS EN JULIO!

TODOS REPORTADOS!

A las buenas tardes ::


----------



## Antigona (31 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> No hace falta que los SL sean ajustados, de hecho es negativo porque la volatilidad te rompe la posición. Tarde mucho tiempo en crear un sistema que me calculara el tamaño del SL (único y diferente para cada posición).
> 
> Con poner un SL aunque sea un poco lejos, ya es un paso.
> 
> Quitar o no poner un SL es una temeridad.



Ya lo sé Bertok! Yo todavía ando pensando y calculando cómo ponerlos, pero por ahora los pongo muy ajustados y dinámicos porque tengo bonolsa de Bankinter y me cuesta muy poco que se deshagan las operaciones, así que estoy muy conservador con ellos.

En cuanto empiece con Visual Chart y un broker de verdad empezaré a crear mi método de trading.

Un saludo.


----------



## hydra69 (31 Jul 2013)

Me da a mi por las figuras que se están marcando en el pinta y colorea que el ibex y sacyr están en plan trolling total...


----------



## Antigona (31 Jul 2013)

El Ibex subiéndose sobre los 8400...

Ojito que hoy tocaba respiro tras tantos días de subida... Si no se lo toma va encaminado a los 8600, a lo mejor el respiro ha sido hasta media sesión, los datos en USA muy buenos, ahora la FED dirá que retira los estímulos y los mercados se enfadarán un rato, y falta el Dronji por hablar...


----------



## R3v3nANT (31 Jul 2013)

Daenerys no aprueba este hilo :no:








Ojo, que hoy sale Bertok hablando en Economía Directa :8::cook::rolleye:

Desde la trinchera - Economía Directa 31-07-2013


----------



## LÁNGARO (31 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> No pasará todavía nada serio porque el mercado lo están sosteniendo.
> 
> Pero me han entrado escalofríos al leer tu post. Así es como se generar las grandes pérdidas en el mercado: aguanto porque no me estoy equivocando.
> 
> Pon un SL donde quieras y que haga su trabajo. Tu cartera lo agradecerá.



razon tienes, pero tambien sé que van a entrar varios proyectos mas de aquí a septiembre-octubre y que este año tienen una carga de trabajo brutal, muy superior a años en los que la economia estaba bien, es por eso que digo que aguanto y que no entiendo esta bajada tan de golpe....

el SL lo tengo mental, asi me va....


----------



## tarrito (31 Jul 2013)

os habéis pasado 3 pueblos :no:
ya no os ajunto 

+


----------



## Antigona (31 Jul 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> razon tienes, pero tambien sé que van a entrar varios proyectos mas de aquí a septiembre-octubre y que este año tienen una carga de trabajo brutal, muy superior a años en los que la economia estaba bien, es por eso que digo que aguanto y que no entiendo esta bajada tan de golpe....
> 
> el SL lo tengo mental, asi me va....



Los SL mentales son casi peores!!

Te consumen la mente y te hacen estar sin vivir y pendiente...

Si lo tienes mental, plásmalo... Si no lo plasmas es que realmente no lo tienes, amigo!


----------



## hydra69 (31 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Los SL mentales son casi peores!!
> 
> Te consumen la mente y te hacen estar sin vivir y pendiente...
> 
> Si lo tienes mental, plásmalo... Si no lo plasmas es que realmente no lo tienes, amigo!



Yo entiendo que un stop loss mental,es algo así como ponerte mirando la pantalla fijamente y parar el precio con la mente...a veces funciona..::


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Jul 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> Yo entiendo que un stop loss mental,es algo así como ponerte mirando la pantalla fijamente y parar el precio con la mente...a veces funciona..::



di que si :o


----------



## hydra69 (31 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> di que si :o



jojojojojojojo :Aplauso:


----------



## Antigona (31 Jul 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> Yo entiendo que un stop loss mental,es algo así como ponerte mirando la pantalla fijamente y parar el precio con la mente...a veces funciona..::



Buena jaja, me has hecho reir... El poder jedai de la mente en los mercados ::::

---------- Post added 31-jul-2013 at 15:43 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> di que si :o



¿Gato ya no troleas o qué ha pasado? ¿Has dejado las drojas?


----------



## LÁNGARO (31 Jul 2013)

SL mental me refiero a que si puedo estar mirando la pantalla continuamente y veo que el precio tiene un rango de bajada que luego recupera, no voy a plasmarlo en un valor concreto que seguro sobrepasa.... no me sé explicar, vendo cuando ya no puedo asumir mas perdidas o el hecho de estar en ese valor esperando la vuelta me supone un "coste de oportunidad" de no estar en otros valores.


----------



## Janus (31 Jul 2013)

Vean lo que es no tener stops en valores que no hacen prisioneros: Turquoise Hill.


----------



## Antigona (31 Jul 2013)

-0.4% solo!

No si al final cierra hoy verde también y todo... Vaya trollibex este...

---------- Post added 31-jul-2013 at 15:46 ----------




LÁNGARO dijo:


> SL mental me refiero a que si puedo estar mirando la pantalla continuamente y veo que el precio tiene un rango de bajada que luego recupera, no voy a plasmarlo en un valor concreto que seguro sobrepasa.... no me sé explicar, vendo cuando ya no puedo asumir mas perdidas o el hecho de estar en ese valor esperando la vuelta me supone un "coste de oportunidad" de no estar en otros valores.



Se te entiende! Pero en cuanto no estés mirando la pantalla continuamente tienes que ponerlo...

Supongo que tendrás mucha pasta como para dedicarte solo a eso o estarás de vacaciones y muy aburrido.


----------



## hydra69 (31 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Vean lo que es no tener stops en valores que no hacen prisioneros: Turquoise Hill.



NO hay que irse muy lejos...gamesa misma....sacyr...bankia....hay que tener mucho cuidado con según que valores....


----------



## alimon (31 Jul 2013)

PMI julio Chicago EEUU 52,3 frente 54,0 previsto y 51,6 anterior


----------



## sr.anus (31 Jul 2013)

Es gracioso cuando el sl, esta a solo un 0,2% del precio actual, lo tiran y frena justamente donde tienes el sl, para luego recuperar ese mismo 0,2. Y luego miras el grafico, y justamente esos canallas te han reservado una vela solo para ti, te hacen sentir una gacela especial-mente tonta.


----------



## LÁNGARO (31 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> -0.4% solo!
> 
> No si al final cierra hoy verde también y todo... Vaya trollibex este...
> 
> ...






no tengo mucha pasta, es mas posiblemente sea de los que menos mueven de este foro, trabajo todos los dias, y ahorra mis vacaciones para irme a nueva york en octubre, pero no es dificil tener una ventana en el ordenador con alarmas puestas.

tampoco entro en valores que pueden bajar un 10% de golpe, ahí si pondría SL, pero no porcentual sino neto, como he dicho antes con mi cartera veo cual es la perdida maxima que estoy dispuesto a tener en un dia, por lo que esa cuantia variara todos los dias en función del resto de acciones.Poner un SL así sería muy dificil.

Que conste que hasta hace un año si los ponia pero acabe hasta los eggs de tener la punteria de colocarlo justo (mas o menos) en el punto de giro, y entonces si que se te queda una cara de capullo.....


----------



## fyahball (31 Jul 2013)

alimon dijo:


> PMI julio Chicago EEUU 52,3 frente 54,0 previsto y 51,6 anterior



ignorado por el mercado, lo del informe de empleo ADP y sobretodo el PIB ha sido brutal, antes del informe ADP ha hecho un latigazo en el eurusd, pero bueno, el dolar se sale, p.e. audusd mínimo de 3 años, ahí queda eso

lo que decís de los stops mentales, la putada es que a veces se mueve esto muy rápido ::, y nada de que "hay que darle aire al trade por la volatilidad" :no: y "esto es el suelo, de aquí no baja" :no:, stop fijo siempre

---------- Post added 31-jul-2013 at 16:02 ----------

el oro atacando el soporte 1310$, de perderlo adiós recuperación del precio de estas últimas semanas y la FOMC al caer, vaya día dioooosssssss


----------



## Antigona (31 Jul 2013)

fyahball dijo:


> ignorado por el mercado, lo del informe de empleo ADP y sobretodo el PIB ha sido brutal, antes del informe ADP ha hecho un latigazo en el eurusd, pero bueno, el dolar se sale, p.e. audusd mínimo de 3 años, ahí queda eso
> 
> lo que decís de los stops mentales, la putada es que a veces se mueve esto muy rápido ::, y nada de que "hay que darle aire al trade por la volatilidad" :no: y "esto es el suelo, de aquí no baja" :no:, stop fijo siempre
> 
> ...



¿El oro cayendo también? 

Muy buena señal, que el oro caiga cuando las bolsas están verdes y se disparan.

Lo siento para los que tengáis oro! Pero para los que vamos largo en la bolsa y en el sistema fiat nos conviene...


----------



## ghkghk (31 Jul 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> no tengo mucha pasta, es mas posiblemente sea de los que menos mueven de este foro, trabajo todos los dias, y ahorra mis vacaciones para irme a nueva york en octubre, pero no es dificil tener una ventana en el ordenador con alarmas puestas.
> 
> tampoco entro en valores que pueden bajar un 10% de golpe, ahí si pondría SL, pero no porcentual sino neto, como he dicho antes con mi cartera veo cual es la perdida maxima que estoy dispuesto a tener en un dia, por lo que esa cuantia variara todos los dias en función del resto de acciones.Poner un SL así sería muy dificil.
> 
> Que conste que hasta hace un año si los ponia pero acabe hasta los eggs de tener la punteria de colocarlo justo (mas o menos) en el punto de giro, y entonces si que se te queda una cara de capullo.....



Anda, igual coincidimos en NY. Yo seré el gordito que va al lado de la rubia monisima!

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## LÁNGARO (31 Jul 2013)

entonces no me fijaré en usted


----------



## fyahball (31 Jul 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> no tengo mucha pasta, es mas posiblemente sea de los que menos mueven de este foro, trabajo todos los dias, y ahorra mis vacaciones para irme a nueva york en octubre, pero no es dificil tener una ventana en el ordenador con alarmas puestas.
> 
> tampoco entro en valores que pueden bajar un 10% de golpe, ahí si pondría SL, pero no porcentual sino neto, como he dicho antes con mi cartera veo cual es la perdida maxima que estoy dispuesto a tener en un dia, por lo que esa cuantia variara todos los dias en función del resto de acciones.Poner un SL así sería muy dificil.
> 
> *Que conste que hasta hace un año si los ponia pero acabe hasta los eggs de tener la punteria de colocarlo justo (mas o menos) en el punto de giro, y entonces si que se te queda una cara de capullo.....*



nada te prohibe volver a entrar cuando salta el stop, es lo que hace mucha gente cuando un spike les saca - yo incluso salgo de posiciones perdedoras para volver a la objetividad y si es preciso se vuelve a entrar si seguimos con la idea de que se tiene que mover como teníamos pensado; --- además eso quiere decir que no pones bien los stops, pues deberían haber saltado antes ( protegiéndote ) o después ( más allá de valores donde los ponen todos ), claro que esto es muy fácil de decir y teorizar jejejje


----------



## Cantor (31 Jul 2013)

entro, los reporto a todos 
no por ser ansiavivas y abrir el hilo un día antes :no:
no por quitarle la pole a monlovi ::
ni por estar en página 14 :´(

los reporto por no poner el link de este hilo en el hilo anterior!!!!


----------



## sinnombrex (31 Jul 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> no tengo mucha pasta, es mas posiblemente sea de los que menos mueven de este foro, trabajo todos los dias, y ahorra mis vacaciones para irme a nueva york en octubre, pero no es dificil tener una ventana en el ordenador con alarmas puestas.
> 
> tampoco entro en valores que pueden bajar un 10% de golpe, ahí si pondría SL, pero no porcentual sino neto, como he dicho antes con mi cartera veo cual es la perdida maxima que estoy dispuesto a tener en un dia, por lo que esa cuantia variara todos los dias en función del resto de acciones.Poner un SL así sería muy dificil.
> 
> Que conste que hasta hace un año si los ponia pero acabe hasta los eggs de tener la punteria de colocarlo justo (mas o menos) en el punto de giro, y entonces si que se te queda una cara de capullo.....



Yo soy una gacelilla y para nada me pensaba entrar en valores que pudieran oscilar mucho y en la tercera operación en bolsa de mi vida me paso lo de ayer de K+S. Mire bastante sobre la empresa y me pareció seria, aunque veo que me confundí.

El stop aun estando en el pc me salvo de doblar la perdida, y eso que el stop me saco de la acción mucho mas abajo de lo que estaba puesto.

En este hilo he aprendido mucho gracias a todos, y el stop esta para cumplirlo y salir por patas. Hoy podéis ver que k+s pierde otro 8% mas, os puedo asegurar que me siento hasta afortunado.

Es la primera vez que operaba con stops, en ING no me dejaba utilizar stop en bolsas internacionales.


----------



## R3v3nANT (31 Jul 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Anda, igual coincidimos en NY. Yo seré el gordito que va al lado de la rubia monisima!
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2





LÁNGARO dijo:


> entonces no me fijaré en usted



Con semejante rubia es difícil fijarse en ghkghk ::



Spoiler












Les enviaré una foto desde WS la semana que viene


----------



## Sin_Perdón (31 Jul 2013)

sinnombrex dijo:


> Yo soy una gacelilla y para nada me pensaba entrar en valores que pudieran oscilar mucho y en la tercera operación en bolsa de mi vida me paso lo de ayer de K+S. Mire bastante sobre la empresa y me pareció seria, aunque veo que me confundí.
> 
> El stop aun estando en el pc me salvo de doblar la perdida, y eso que el stop me saco de la acción mucho mas abajo de lo que estaba puesto.
> 
> ...



Y ahora con quien estas? lo de ING a mi también me fastidia bastante...


----------



## Tono (31 Jul 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Con semejante rubia es difícil fijarse en ghkghk ::
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



¿ese no es Bertok cuando se saca el traje anticocodrilos?

Por cierto, quién es Bertok en el audio?


----------



## erpako (31 Jul 2013)

¿Cómo veis entrar en TR ahora a 34,10 aprox.?. Para vender mañana o pasado en un rebote de un 2%-3%.

Los datos USA indican que van a seguir con las QE, ya que ni son fuertes ni son muy débiles.


----------



## R3v3nANT (31 Jul 2013)

Tono dijo:


> ¿ese no es Bertok cuando se saca el traje anticocodrilos?
> 
> Por cierto, quién es Bertok en el audio?



No sale en el audio, por cierto como te gusta liarla <3


----------



## sinnombrex (31 Jul 2013)

ING lo sigo manteniendo, pero solo si me diera por comprar a muy largo plazo.

Estoy probando con renta 4, no he probado otros y no me gusta demasiado, pero mientras no me de problemas lo seguiré utilizando o recomienden otro mucho mejor (que no sea CDFs).


----------



## LCIRPM (31 Jul 2013)

Tono dijo:


> a enemigo que huye, puente de plata
> no me extraña que desparezcan, el juego favorito de Urmandarín es el escondite
> 
> (además, como ahora están en la ruina, al ser familia numerosa habría que pagarles el comedor de los niños, los libros, los trajes de Channel y los taconazos de Manolo para el Urdagarín...)
> ...



Curiosamente la caija la traslada a Ginebra, ya ni se molestan en disimular, mira que el mundo es grande. 
Ya que también se conocen del mundillo del esquí, deberían seguir los pasos de Luis el Cabrón.


----------



## Tono (31 Jul 2013)

Sacynerosos vallehermosotes

*Sacyr confía en tener más plazo para concluir el Canal de Panamá por las reclamaciones presentadas*

Sacyr confía en tener más plazo para concluir el Canal de Panamá por las reclamaciones presentadas


----------



## alimon (31 Jul 2013)

Rumor: Abertis estaría a punto de anunciar la venta de Luton


----------



## R3v3nANT (31 Jul 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Sacynerosos vallehermosotes
> 
> *Sacyr confía en tener más plazo para concluir el Canal de Panamá por las reclamaciones presentadas*
> 
> Sacyr confía en tener más plazo para concluir el Canal de Panamá por las reclamaciones presentadas



Estuve por allí el mes pasado y en el 15 tampoco acaban.


----------



## Tono (31 Jul 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> No sale en el audio, por cierto como te gusta liarla <3



Gracias.
No te lo imaginas, ya nos iremos conociendo.

---------- Post added 31-jul-2013 at 16:36 ----------




R3v3nANT dijo:


> Estuve por allí el mes pasado y en el 15 tampoco acaban.



en el 2015 igual se han sacado también el nombre de Sacyr


----------



## Krim (31 Jul 2013)

> guanos dias, entro y les leo el mortal kombat que se han montado.
> 
> Me piro al catre y vuelvo para el regreso de los patos negros



Puedes volver a la cama, amigo .


----------



## Antigona (31 Jul 2013)

Y!! Lo dicho.

De suicidas, TRE sigue cayendo jajaja, no pongáis SL que veréis...

Mientras el Ibex recuperándose y va a cerrar casi neutro! Qué huevos...

Mis Caixas y Sandis subiendo... Me gusta ver al dinero trabajar por mi. ::

Buenas tardes traders...


----------



## bertok (31 Jul 2013)

Tono dijo:


> ¿ese no es Bertok cuando se saca el traje anticocodrilos?
> 
> Por cierto, quién es Bertok en el audio?



Nunca te fíes ::



---------- Post added 31-jul-2013 at 15:00 ----------




Krim dijo:


> Puedes volver a la cama, amigo .



Hoy es día de playa


----------



## erpako (31 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Y!! Lo dicho.
> 
> De suicidas, TRE sigue cayendo jajaja, no pongáis SL que veréis...
> 
> ...



Sucedió con TEF cuando quitó el dividendo que cayó por debajo de 8 y en IBE con la reforma eléctrica.

Recuperaron buena parte de la caída. Sería pillar un pequeño rebote, después de caer un 8%


----------



## Tono (31 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Nunca te fíes ::



¿y quién te dice que no me importa que me engañen? (apart from money)

me encanta este titular, me encanta, periodismo sano

*BBVA ganó un 90,8% más en el primer semestre por la venta de activos*
BBVA ganó un 90,8% más en el primer semestre por la venta de activos

Voy a darme un chapuzón. Suerte en el cierre.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (31 Jul 2013)

sinnombrex dijo:


> ING lo sigo manteniendo, pero solo si me diera por comprar a muy largo plazo.
> 
> Estoy probando con renta 4, no he probado otros y no me gusta demasiado, pero mientras no me de problemas lo seguiré utilizando o recomienden otro mucho mejor (que no sea CDFs).



Y para pocas operaciones te vale realmente la pena abrirte cuenta en renta4 ?


----------



## Janus (31 Jul 2013)

Alpha mirando otra vez los 5,60 usd pero no puede con ellos desde hace tiempo. *Aquí hay trade*.


----------



## sinnombrex (31 Jul 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Y para pocas operaciones te vale realmente la pena abrirte cuenta en renta4 ?



Ingresando 200 euros al mes es gratis. Vamos, que ni me va ni me viene. Eso si, necesitas tener cierto numero de operaciones mes o trimestre para que te den el tiempo real y los gráficos avanzados sin que te cobren.


----------



## Antigona (31 Jul 2013)

Bueno ha habido momentos que ha parecido que el Ibex quería un plano, pero realmente tocaba corección, es sano.

Un -0.5% no está nada mal después de 7 días verdes seguidos, y por encima de los 8400 al cierre a ver...

Mañana puede que volvamos con fuerza renovada para seguir buscando los 8600, hay noticias para ello, y es el objetivo de momento.


----------



## Janus (31 Jul 2013)

ASK muy potente en 5,60 usd para mostrar que no quieren dejar que suba de ahí. A sido ahora mismo. Necesitan mucho volumen para que pueda fugarse por arriba y ese volumen lleva mucho tiempo sin verse al menos en el lado largo.


----------



## ddddd (31 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Alpha mirando otra vez los 5,60 usd pero no puede con ellos desde hace tiempo. *Aquí hay trade*.



¿Hacia abajo quiere decir?

Un saludo.


----------



## Janus (31 Jul 2013)

ddddd dijo:


> ¿Hacia abajo quiere decir?
> 
> Un saludo.



Hacia abajo si se pone a bajar o hacia arriba si supera el nivel con fuerte volumen en timeframe de horas.

---------- Post added 31-jul-2013 at 17:13 ----------

Lo están machacando hacia abajo y en timeframe de minutos hay un techo claro que se activa si pierde los 5,56.

Se está jugando la partida hoy ahí.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (31 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Hacia abajo si se pone a bajar o hacia arriba si supera el nivel con fuerte volumen en timeframe de horas.



Pero quien coj**** quiere que no pase de 5,60$ ???  

Los que van cortos hasta las cejas ???? 

El tirón del sector sabes a que obedece ? es por WLT ?


----------



## Janus (31 Jul 2013)

Los largos fuera de ANR ahora.

---------- Post added 31-jul-2013 at 17:15 ----------




Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Pero quien coj**** quiere que no pase de 5,60$ ???
> 
> Los que van cortos hasta las cejas ????
> 
> El tirón del sector sabes a que obedece ? es por WLT ?



Coal Is Screaming Value - ANR, ACI, BTU - Foolish Blogging Network

Why Alpha Natural Earnings Could Look Scary (ANR)


----------



## inversobres (31 Jul 2013)

Dos cosas: me parece mal que se habra.el hilo antes y otra... 1700. Rabazo al cubo. Quiero mi premio.


----------



## LÁNGARO (31 Jul 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Y!! Lo dicho.
> 
> De suicidas, TRE sigue cayendo jajaja, no pongáis SL que veréis...
> 
> ...



no me preocupa la perdida (por ahora), me preocupa que haya gente que disfrute con las perdidas de otras personas y sin reportarle beneficio alguno.... no lo entiendo, pero me complace haberle hecho feliz por un momento.


----------



## nombre (31 Jul 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> Es gracioso cuando el sl, esta a solo un 0,2% del precio actual, lo tiran y frena justamente donde tienes el sl, para luego recuperar ese mismo 0,2. Y luego miras el grafico, y justamente esos canallas te han reservado una vela solo para ti, te hacen sentir una gacela especial-mente tonta.



Y ademas intentas parar la cotizacion con la mente ::


----------



## alimon (31 Jul 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> no me preocupa la perdida (por ahora), me preocupa que haya gente que disfrute con las perdidas de otras personas y sin reportarle beneficio alguno.... no lo entiendo, pero me complace haberle hecho feliz por un momento.




Hombre pero no sea tan ingenuo, si al final las pérdidas de unos son los beneficios de otros, es así como funciona.

Personalmente, yo espero que el ibex baje mínimo 1000 puntos de aquí a septiembre. De entrada no gano nada con la bajada, pero si espero hacerlo con la subida posterior.

Y eso que es un poco tirar piedras contra mi propio tejado, porque llevo en cartera algunos valores para largo, aparte de decenas de fondos de inversión, algunos referenciados al Ibex, que evidentemente harían catacrock.

Pero vamos, así es este juego. Que no le siente mal.


----------



## R3v3nANT (31 Jul 2013)

Si llega a 92(c) me dan los 200USD de hoy. A este paso tendré que hacerme residente en Andorra o Gibraltar ::


----------



## LÁNGARO (31 Jul 2013)

por eso he puntualizado "sin reportarle beneficioalguno", si abro un corto me alegra que caiga aunque joda al que va largo, pero si veo que alguien se ha posicionado no me voy a alegrar por el simple hecho de que esa persona haya errado en su posicion, ni siquiera aunque sea el gato.
pero vamos que me da igual, cada una es feliz como puede... yo soy de la Real Sociedad...


----------



## alimon (31 Jul 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> por eso he puntualizado "sin reportarle beneficioalguno", si abro un corto me alegra que caiga aunque joda al que va largo, pero si veo que alguien se ha posicionado no me voy a alegrar por el simple hecho de que esa persona haya errado en su posicion, ni siquiera aunque sea el gato.
> pero vamos que me da igual, cada una es feliz como puede... yo soy de la Real Sociedad...



El Jato es Invertido eso lo sabemos todos. Si falla en su posición, alegrese, porque habrá hecho lo contrario.

Yo soy de Osasuna, así que fijese si vamos jodidos.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (31 Jul 2013)

Venga que se rompe la presa...:rolleye:


----------



## vmmp29 (31 Jul 2013)

que acaba de pasar en la subasta

esto era de ayer

paso a contar contratos
-1080-(-480)= -600 contratos
han distribuido
¿qué te da Abner?

yo me juego a que vamos a tocar 8511(f)

vengo a por el ::

hoy han movido poquisimos contratos en general no sé que opinara Abner de esto


----------



## chemag1 (31 Jul 2013)

WTF ? no estaba cayendo el ibex a 17.29 un 0,8 y ahora lo han dejado en - 0,27 ???


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Jul 2013)

el subir no se va a acabar , la superacion de la jran bajista nos envia a los 10200 , advertidos quedais ejpertitos :no:


----------



## << 49 >> (31 Jul 2013)

Yo quiero un careo entre muertoviviente y Depeche.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...446532-a-puertas-de-gran-desplome-bolsas.html


----------



## R3v3nANT (31 Jul 2013)

<< 49 >> dijo:


> Yo quiero un careo entre muertoviviente y Depeche.
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...446532-a-puertas-de-gran-desplome-bolsas.html



Lo del jato es increíble, te puedes hacer rico haciendo lo contrario de lo que dice....... Es tan difícil fallar al 100% como acertar al 100%.


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Jul 2013)

acabo de leerlo y veo que anda muy perdido , dando unos niveles de soporte que no son tal ienso:

el ibex tiene soportazo en los 7553 que es el 38,2% fibonazi desde la ruptura del triangulo simetrico hasta el doble suelo en 6k , en su rebote ha sido frenado en seco por la jran alcista perdida y luego por la jran bajista , esta ultima fue superada en cierre el lunes .

lo unico que podria parar al ibex ahora , es la jran alcista , pero lo hara solo para provocar el pullback a la jran bajista , para que cree ustec que dejaron un gapsito en los 8280 :rolleye: 

el ibex tiene toda la pinta de devolver el 100% del ostion desde la ruptura del triangulo simetrico o lo que es lo mismo los 10220 , incluso podria alcanzar cotas mayores despues de un nuevo lateralillo , 11570 o 12200 :bla:

7553 hechele un vistazo y el ibex no tendra secretos para ustec ::

---------- Post added 31-jul-2013 at 18:18 ----------




R3v3nANT dijo:


> Lo del jato es increíble, te puedes hacer rico haciendo lo contrario de lo que dice....... Es tan difícil fallar al 100% como acertar al 100%.



creame que cuesta mantener ese nivel de falo :fiufiu:

veo los 10200 para el vencimiento de septiembre inocho:


----------



## R3v3nANT (31 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> creame que cuesta mantener ese nivel de falo :fiufiu:
> 
> veo los 10200 para el vencimiento de septiembre inocho:



Créame que a veces me cuesta no darle un thanks, tiene toda mi simpatía.








Edit: Fuera en 92(c). Los cuatro puntos de cada día dánoslos hoy, me voy al gym. Amén.


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Jul 2013)

la imagen es muy buena reve , diria que te has ganado un thanks pero no puedo dartelo porque el universo colapsaria sobre si mismo


----------



## R3v3nANT (31 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> la imagen es muy buena reve , diria que te has ganado un thanks pero no puedo dartelo porque el universo colapsaria sobre si mismo



Me lo puedes dar con uno de tus multinicks, hay confianza ::::


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Jul 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Me lo puedes dar con uno de tus multinicks, hay confianza ::::



y tanta confianza , con que multi quieres que te de el thanks , pollastre , flanderERRE , janus o tal ves con r3v3nANT , calla que uno no puede thankearse a si mismo :ouch:

---------- Post added 31-jul-2013 at 18:46 ----------

tienes que andar muy mal de la cabeza para querer thankearte a ti mismo reve ienso:


----------



## sr.anus (31 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> _*y tanta confianza , con que multi quieres que te de el thanks , pollastre , flanderERRE , janus o tal ves con r3v3nANT *_, calla que uno no puede thankearse a si mismo :ouch:
> 
> ---------- Post added 31-jul-2013 at 18:46 ----------
> 
> tienes que andar muy mal de la cabeza para querer thankearte a ti mismo reve ienso:



trollaco del copon:XX: me des-orino


----------



## bertok (31 Jul 2013)

Os dejo un artículo interesantísimo

Blogs de El Análisis de Sintetia - La supuesta mejor EPA desde el inicio de la crisis en tres gráficos

*La supuesta mejor EPA desde el inicio de la crisis en tres gráficos
*

Imagine que le dicen que España no tiene desempleo. El número de parados es de cero. Tasa de paro igual a cero. Este sería, supuestamente, el mejor titular de la historia económica de nuestro país. Pero ese titular podría venir motivado por muchas posibilidades distintas, aunque 'jugaremos' con dos: una, que todo aquel que quiere trabajar en España, lo logra y, por tanto, que existe una 'demanda' de trabajo suficiente como para lograr este objetivo. O, dos, que como no existe demanda, como nadie contrata a nadie en España, los que se declaran como 'desempleados' dejan en masa de hacerlo.

Esto implica que cuando un encuestador del Instituto Nacional de Estadística pregunta “¿Está usted activamente buscando empleo?”, los seis millones de parados actuales le dirían: “No, porque no hay ninguna posibilidad de encontrarlo”. Esta segunda opción, de forma extrema y exagerada, permitiría tener un país sin parados. Dejo de estar parado para estar 'inactivo', para vivir en el 'subempleo' (empleos precarios y, normalmente, en la economía sumergida). 


Sin un buen análisis del empleo, y no tanto del desempleo, no se puede conocer la realidad del mercado laboral

La frontera entre lo que se considera que una persona está desempleada o inactiva es muy fina, al menos estadísticamente. Las expectativas de lograr empleo pueden hacer que haya más o menos personas buscándolo activamente. Por eso, centrarse exclusivamente en el desempleo a la hora de analizar los datos del mercado laboral nos puede conducir a errores de interpretación. La salud de un mercado laboral se mide con la ocupación, con el volumen de personas que se demandan, la tipología del empleo demandado y creado, la formación o cualidades que se requieren, el lugar, el sector, el momento. Sin un buen análisis del empleo, y no tanto del desempleo, no se puede conocer la realidad del mercado laboral.

El pasado 25 de julio se publicaron los datos de la EPA del segundo trimestre de 2013. La interpretación por parte de muchos medios y del propio Ministro de Economía se centró en tres ideas fuerza: 1) se ha reducido el desempleo por debajo de los 6 millones de personas y se ha creado empleo de un trimestre a otro, 2) se estima un crecimiento del PIB, con estos indicadores, para el segundo trimestre del 0% y, por tanto, 3) estamos saliendo de la recesión económica. Algunos medios se atrevieron a tildar estos datos como la mejor EPA desde el inicio de la crisis. Está claro que el punto 1, se han bajado de los 6 millones de parados, es un hecho estadístico: poco hay que discutir. En cambio, decir que estamos saliendo de la recesión es muy aventurado, sobre todo en lo que a mercado de trabajo se refiere.

La EPA que se acaba de publicar muestra seis ideas importantes:

* 1.- La mayor caída del paro entre trimestres desde el inicio de la crisis*. En el segundo trimestre de 2013 hay personas 225.000 desempleadas menos que en el trimestre anterior. Y este dato, efectivamente, es la mayor caída del paro (entre el trimestre I y II) desde el inicio de la crisis. 



*2.- El paro aumentó en un 5% en el último año.* Si comparamos el número de desempleados entre el segundo trimestre de 2013 y 2012 se observa que hoy hay 284.400 parados más en España. Por lo tanto, en términos anuales, es decir controlando los efectos “estacionales”, el mercado laboral español está peor en términos de desempleo. ¿Se imagina cómo sería el incremento del paro si añadimos los casi 110.000 inactivos más que se han generado en el último año?

Se ha creado empleo neto en el último trimestre, pero temporal y de personas no asalariadas. En el segundo trimestre de 2013, respecto al primero, en España se han creado 149.100 empleos netos. La pregunta relevante es, ¿qué tipo de empleo?

En el segundo trimestre de 2013, respecto al primero, en España se han creado 149.100 empleos netos. La pregunta relevante es, ¿qué tipo de empleo?

*3.- En un trimestre se han creado 162.000 empleos con contratos temporales (¿será porque llega el verano?).* En los últimos tres meses hay 37.000 personas más trabajando y que se definen como empresarios individuales o que trabajan por cuenta propia. Pero la noticia está en que se han destruido, en un trimestre, 50.000 empleos de asalariados con contratos indefinidos. Por lo tanto, prácticamente el empleo creado de un trimestre al siguiente es un empleo temporal.

*4.- El empleo creado en el último trimestre tiene un fin muy claro: servicios y turismo.* De los 149.100 empleos creados en el segundo trimestre (respecto al primero), casi 155.000 lo han sido en el sector servicios, lo que quiere decir que se destruyó empleo en el resto de sectores.

El empleo en servicios se localizó fundamentalmente en comunidades de alta especialización turística. Hay varias comunidades autónomas que en los 6 últimos años en las mismas fechas crean empleo en el sector servicios. A la cabeza Baleares y Andalucía, pero también la Comunidad Valenciana o Murcia. 

Estas comunidades en verano siempre son las responsables de un empujón del empleo de servicios. Y este año crearon ellas solas 125.000 empleos en el sector servicios (entre el segundo y el primer trimestre de 2013). Pero en el año 2012, en el mismo período, crearon casi 110.000 empleos, y en 2011 en torno a 103.000 empleos. Por lo tanto, no estamos ante un fenómeno nada extraño, más allá de un cambio de trimestre de invierno a otro que enlaza con el verano, y esto ha ocurrido así desde el 2008 (y antes) hasta hoy.

*5.- Hoy en España hay 633.000 empleos menos que hace un año.* Al fijar nuestra atención a lo que ocurre en el segundo trimestre respecto al primero y en la caída del desempleo por debajo de los seis millones de personas, quizás se ha ocultado uno de los datos más preocupantes del mercado laboral español: la destrucción de empleo. Si se compara el segundo trimestre de 2013 con el de 2008, se observa que la crisis ha destruido 3,6 millones de empleos en España, casi el 18% de la fuerza laboral. La sangría laboral es realmente significativa porque en 2013 se ha destruido empleo a un ritmo muy superior al de 2010 y 2011 en las mismas fechas.

*6.- Continúa la desindustrialización de España.* Esta crisis comenzó con un fuerte ajuste en el sector de la construcción. De hecho, en la actualidad la construcción ha destruido el 65% de su empleo desde 2008, más de 1,6 millones de puestos de trabajo. El problema es que para amortiguar el pinchazo de la burbuja inmobiliaria se requiere de un tejido industrial y de servicios altamente innovadores y dinámicos que generen empleo, valorar añadido y posibilidades de crecimiento y generación de riqueza. En cambio, la industria española está sumida en un continuo reajuste. Se han destruido 1 de cada 3 empleos industriales españoles, un millón de empleos desde el año 2008.

*Es difícil concluir con estos datos que estamos ante la mejor EPA desde el inicio de la crisis.* Y eso que no hemos hablado del paro de larga duración, ni del problema del paro juvenil. Esta afirmación sólo se sustenta en algún indicador muy parcial de desempleo, pero no así en el empleo ni en la distribución de ese empleo por España, puesto que 15 de las 17 comunidades autónomas han destruido empleo en el último año. Quizás lo que habría que conectar es la publicación de la EPA con el último informe de COTEC sobre la situación de la ciencia y la tecnología en España. La conexión es realmente interesante.

Sin entrar en más detalles, basta resaltar algunos datos. En España se destinan unos 440 euros por habitante a las actividades de Investigación y Desarrollo (I+D), ¿esto es mucho o poco? Pues son 617 euros menos por habitante que en Alemania, casi 1.000 euros menos por habitante que en Estados Unidos y vamos a quedarnos con que son 169 euros menos que la media de la Unión Europea de los 27. Pues bien, esa diferencia significa que cada año en España se deberían invertir unos 7.900 millones más de euros a actividades de I+D. Actualmente se invierten unos 14.100 millones de euros, así que habría que aumentar esa inversión en un 56% más cada año, sólo para converger con la UE de los 27. No sé si hará falta recordar la situación de la ciencia en España, y sus recortes públicos, para comprender que la apuesta de española no va por la I+D.

¿Y las empresas? Quizás interese ver una simple correlación estadística entre el gasto que las empresas hacen en I+D en España y la tasa de empleo en cada Comunidad Autónoma. 

Como ven las disparidades son muy notables, las empresas vascas, por ejemplo, invierten 19 veces más que las extremeñas, por habitante. Entre Madrid, Cataluña, País Vasco y Navarra se invierten 7 de cada 10 euros privados (empresariales) en I+D de España, cuando en estas comunidades residen el 35% de los españoles.

*Por lo tanto, no sólo nuestros motores tienen menos aceite y combustible que los de las empresas europeas, sino que además hay una gran descompensación territorial, como existe en el empleo y en la tipología de actividad económica de España.* Éste es uno de los problemas estructurales de nuestro país. Y es ahí donde deberían establecerse medidas contundentes para potenciar la actividad empresarial. Hasta que no se observe una creación neta de empleos de forma importante; empleos de alta cualificación que tiren del valor añadido de las empresas; hasta que no se consoliden de forma generaliza las mejoras de competitividad frente al exterior y hasta que no se apueste de forma decidida por la consolidación empresarial (no sólo por la creación sino porque las que se creen, crezcan, sobrevivan y creen riqueza) no se podrá decir que salimos de nuestra verdadera recesión.


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Jul 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> trollaco del copon:XX: me des-orino



des-orinate hay confianza :XX:


----------



## atman (31 Jul 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> por eso he puntualizado "sin reportarle beneficioalguno", si abro un corto me alegra que caiga aunque joda al que va largo, pero si veo que alguien se ha posicionado no me voy a alegrar por el simple hecho de que esa persona haya errado en su posicion, ni siquiera aunque sea el gato.
> pero vamos que me da igual, cada una es feliz como puede... *yo soy de la Real Sociedad*...



Le acompaño en el sentimiento...

---------- Post added 31-jul-2013 at 19:33 ----------

Cabrones!! Les dejo solos unas horas para ir a despacharnos una lubina de 3 kilitos, porque hoy aquí es fiesta y la que me lían...!!

A ver *Ponzi*, entiendo que tiene usted un tablet, smartphone o portatil con WiDi y quiere usted el adaptador para la tele correcto??

Hay varios pero el que me suena es el Push2TV de Netgear y puede comprarlo, por ejemplo, aquí:

NETGEAR Adaptador de TV WiDi Push2TV PTV3000 | Pixmania España

---------- Post added 31-jul-2013 at 19:36 ----------



*Janus...*, para agradecerle la apertura del hilo, y como ya todos sabemos lo que le gusta... aquí tiene un bonito par...





Spoiler












De nada...!!


----------



## alimon (31 Jul 2013)

Bueno 5 minutos para el barbas, y aqui todo parao.


Se ve que soy el único que no tiene vida social.


----------



## nombre (31 Jul 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Bueno 5 minutos para el barbas, y aqui todo parao.
> 
> 
> Se ve que soy el único que no tiene vida social.




tranqui no estas solo. 

Dentro a ver si saco unas perrillas en el vaiven del eur/usd.

algun sitio para seguirlo? se hecha en falta serenity a estas horas, por lo menos cuando habla el barbas


----------



## HisHoliness (31 Jul 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Bueno 5 minutos para el barbas, y aqui todo parao.
> 
> 
> Se ve que soy el único que no tiene vida social.



Se puede seguir en algun sitio?


----------



## atman (31 Jul 2013)

No diré nada... no diré nada... no diré nada...

Lo digo...
Entran gacelas largas a lo loco...


----------



## alimon (31 Jul 2013)

Dice que aguanta la QE mientras el paro esté por encima de 6,5% y la inflación a 1-2 años en proyección no supere el 2,5%, a ver si por aquí va a venir el susto


----------



## Snowball (31 Jul 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Dice que aguanta la QE mientras el paro esté por encima de 6,5% y l*a inflación a 1-2 años en proyección no supere el 2,5%, a ver si por aquí va a venir el susto*



Hace poco lei en ZH que un indice de agricultura ( el kansas no se que :: ) habia reportado una subida de cojones en los precios...


----------



## bertok (31 Jul 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Dice que aguanta la QE mientras el paro esté por encima de 6,5% y la inflación a 1-2 años en proyección no supere el 2,5%, a ver si por aquí va a venir el susto



Vaya trileros. Cuando tengan que dejar al mercado sólo a enfrentarse a su realidad vendrán los problemas, cada vez mayores con la estrategia de tapar un problema con la generación de otro mayor.

Pero el judío y le nigga se piran, que se lo coma el que venga detrás 8:

---------- Post added 31-jul-2013 at 18:16 ----------

Fed Releases Broken Record: "Prepared To Increase Or Reduce QE", No Taper Mention - Full Redline Comparison | Zero Hedge


----------



## Snowball (31 Jul 2013)

PArece que no gusta mucho lo que dice el barbas o que ?


----------



## atman (31 Jul 2013)

Si no lo entiendo mal, ya no es suficiente con que la FED ponga pasta, sino que hace falta que ponga MÁS pasta. Por lo que los mensajes neutrales a estas alturas empiezan a sentar mal...


----------



## nombre (31 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Vaya trileros. Cuando tengan que dejar al mercado sólo a enfrentarse a su realidad vendrán los problemas, cada vez mayores con la estrategia de tapar un problema con la generación de otro mayor.
> 
> Pero el judío y le nigga se piran, *que se lo coma el que venga detrás* 8:
> 
> ...





ahi le has dado. el barbas tiene de objetivo sostener, el siguiente tendra un mandato distinto


----------



## bertok (31 Jul 2013)

La jugada de siempre, la primera reacción es la mala y la segunda reacción es la buena.

Cuidado porque con la ridiculez de volumen que hay, si les da por sacar la chorra ..


----------



## HisHoliness (31 Jul 2013)

Snowball dijo:


> PArece que no gusta mucho lo que dice el barbas o que ?



ni si ni no ni todo lo contrario, el SP en 1689 desde antes de que hablara....


----------



## Janus (31 Jul 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> y tanta confianza , con que multi quieres que te de el thanks , pollastre , flanderERRE , janus o tal ves con r3v3nANT , calla que uno no puede thankearse a si mismo :ouch:
> 
> ---------- Post added 31-jul-2013 at 18:46 ----------
> 
> tienes que andar muy mal de la cabeza para querer thankearte a ti mismo reve ienso:



Ya decía que tú no podías ser Bertok :8::


----------



## alimon (31 Jul 2013)

Bueno, supongo que estará respondiendo preguntas, y ahi es cuando la suele cagar en un sentido u otro.

Si alguien que lo este viendo puede confirmar.


----------



## Janus (31 Jul 2013)

Bernie lo ha dicho bien claro: el vix y el ProShares VIX Short Term leche hacia el sur.


----------



## bertok (31 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Ya decía que tú no podías ser Bertok :8::



Ten cuidado con el Jato ::



---------- Post added 31-jul-2013 at 18:32 ----------

Los últimos 30 min en el SP son acojonantes. Ni disimulan.


----------



## inversobres (31 Jul 2013)

La que van a liar al cierre.

---------- Post added 31-jul-2013 at 20:37 ----------

Comienza el espectaculo. A por maximos de nuevos.

---------- Post added 31-jul-2013 at 20:39 ----------

Bertok, la segunda reaccion esta siendo alcista. Vemos si no es una trampa.


----------



## Abner (31 Jul 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> que acaba de pasar en la subasta
> 
> esto era de ayer
> 
> ...



Espera mi llegada con la primera luz del quinto día, al alba mira al este. ::

Estoo ,que un poco más tarde cuando tenga los datos y los procese

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## inversobres (31 Jul 2013)

Ahora si, vamos a por ls 1700. Hostiazo gordo del vix. Malditos hdlgp no hincan la rodilla.


----------



## HisHoliness (31 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Abengoa está dando señales de largos con ganas. Un poquito de cuidado porque ahora mismo el r/r todavía no es óptimo.



Janus, lo dices por el HCHi que se forma desde Junio hasta ahora en Abengoa B?

Parece que tenia una resitencia que se puede convertir en soporte en 2,5 cierto?

Edito; no es 2,5 es 1,7


----------



## Janus (31 Jul 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Janus, lo dices por el HCHi que se forma desde Junio hasta ahora en Abengoa B?
> 
> Parece que tenia una resitencia que se puede convertir en soporte en 2,5 cierto?



You're right.


----------



## HisHoliness (31 Jul 2013)

Janus dijo:


> You're right.



Que señal crees que faltaría? es decir, cual es la señal que te dice "aun no"?


----------



## Cascooscuro (31 Jul 2013)

Y ahora que les pasa a los usanos?


----------



## Janus (31 Jul 2013)

Es simplemente no querer asumir un stop de 10 céntimos.


----------



## Snowball (31 Jul 2013)

Han tocado maximos en el SP y no los superan...


----------



## burbufilia (31 Jul 2013)

SP está bastante calentado y sus cotizadas más importantes cotizan caras. Un mensaje de que la fiesta monetaria acabará tarde o temprano destroza sus fundamentales por su prima de riesgo de la inversión -> ajuste p'abajo

Aparte que por técnico, el guano usano no tardará mucho en llegar


----------



## paulistano (31 Jul 2013)

El guano usano son los padres.


----------



## vmmp29 (31 Jul 2013)

se están marcando un reversal los americanos......


----------



## juanfer (31 Jul 2013)

Tono dijo:


> más le vale, y que se esconda en las minas de Moria, porque como ande cerca



Lo decía por el desfase de 12 horas.


----------



## Janus (31 Jul 2013)

Hay cosas que la mera obsevacion delatan con muy poco margen de error. Una de ellas es que los primeros veinte minutos tras las 21:00 marcan claramente la tendencia del cierre en el SP.


----------



## juanfer (31 Jul 2013)

burbufilia dijo:


> SP está bastante calentado y sus cotizadas más importantes cotizan caras. Un mensaje de que la fiesta monetaria acabará tarde o temprano destroza sus fundamentales por su prima de riesgo de la inversión -> ajuste p'abajo
> 
> Aparte que por técnico, el guano usano no tardará mucho en llegar



El ciclo alcista anterior empezó y termino con la QE2. El ciclo bajista finalizo con la QE3 y con el fin de la QE3 empezará el fin del tramo alcista.


----------



## Abner (31 Jul 2013)

@vmmp29 Entre -3100 y -3300, dependiendo desde qué día contemos.

Es posible que hoy hayamos visto ya el máximo absoluto del próximo mes. Creo que se han puesto cachondos a cortos en la subasta. Vamos a ver si le dan mañana un último empujón o vamos ya camino al abismo.

Posibles niveles abiertos precisamente a última hora. 8376(f) y 8347(f).

EDIT: Hostiaxxx el SP :


----------



## Roninn (31 Jul 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> El ciclo alcista anterior empezó y termino con la QE2. El ciclo bajista finalizo con la QE3 y con el fin de la QE3 empezará el fin del tramo alcista.




As someone said before : “It’s a QE world and we’re all just trading in it”


----------



## bertok (31 Jul 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> El ciclo alcista anterior empezó y termino con la QE2. El ciclo bajista finalizo con la QE3 y con el fin de la QE3 empezará el fin del tramo alcista.



@juanfer, los niveles del SP son absurdamente absurdos.

Hay un montón de plusvis latentes que todavía no se materializan porque el QE sigue. *Al más mínimo dato seguro de que el QE se termina, ya vas a ver lo que es salir corriendo todos por la misma puerta. No quiero imaginar la volatilidad que meterá el HFT.*


----------



## juanfer (31 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> @juanfer, los niveles del SP son absurdamente absurdos.
> 
> Hay un montón de plusvis latentes que todavía no se materializan porque el QE sigue. *Al más mínimo dato seguro de que el QE se termina, ya vas a ver lo que es salir corriendo todos por la misma puerta. No quiero imaginar la volatilidad que meterá el HFT.*



El problema sera cuanto tiempo estará de ciclo bajista, supongo que hasta que empieze la QE4


----------



## bertok (31 Jul 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> El problema sera cuanto tiempo estará de ciclo bajista, supongo que hasta que empieze la QE4



Puede bajar 400 puntos y seguir alcista.

La pendiente alcista tan abrupta delata que va a terminar mal.

Todavía me queda la duda de que coño van a hacer para que no baje con la misma verticalidad.


----------



## juanfer (31 Jul 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Puede bajar 400 puntos y seguir alcista.
> 
> La pendiente alcista tan abrupta delata que va a terminar mal.
> 
> Todavía me queda la duda de que coño van a hacer para que no baje con la misma verticalidad.



La idea de berni era ir quitando poco a poco pero solo con eso si hay una venta masiva podemos repetir lo del 83 en el sp o peor. Porque estamos mas arriba.


----------



## R3v3nANT (31 Jul 2013)

Joder, la que ha liado el barbas, vaya velotes!


----------



## HisHoliness (31 Jul 2013)

El otro dia, a raiz del post del forero nombre, creo, que operaba con opciones en FCC, estuve investigado un poco las combinaciones que se pueden seguir para cubrir mi cartera de L/P de un eventual hostión del IBEX. 
Leyendo leyento dobre estrategias creo que no sería mala idea, viendo que el IBEX se puede ir para arriba a los 9.500 o para abajo a los 7200 en cualquier momento, hacer un Straddle Comprado, es decir, comprar dos opciones una call y una put, al mismo precio.







De esta forma aprovecharíamos tanto la subida como la bajada, eso si, si se queda lateral, palmamos las primas.

que opinais?

SUpongo que la clave está en pillar las opciones a un precio de ejercicio muy cercano al de mercado, con una prima pequeña...


----------



## egarenc (31 Jul 2013)

Buenas, 
algún alma caritativa que me indique como ve las eónicas? alguien más esta dentrom o solo quedo yo rezagado? ::


----------



## HisHoliness (31 Jul 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> Buenas,
> algún alma caritativa que me indique como ve las eónicas? alguien más esta dentrom o solo quedo yo rezagado? ::



Yo estoy dentro....y palmando.


----------



## pecata minuta (31 Jul 2013)

¿¿¿El jilo de Agosto abierto el 31 de julio por la mañana???
Ansiosos.


----------



## bertok (31 Jul 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿¿¿El jilo de Agosto abierto el 31 de julio por la mañana???
> Ansiosos.



Este hilo es resultado del segundo empujón. Previamente, el Jato tuvo un coitos interruptus en forma de cargar un hilo de mierda sin etiquetas, ni nomenclatura del título .... Un puto desastre del minimo capullo.


----------



## garpie (1 Ago 2013)

Poleeeeeee.... en AGOSTO!!


----------



## nombre (1 Ago 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> El otro dia, a raiz del post del forero nombre, creo, que operaba con opciones en FCC, estuve investigado un poco las combinaciones que se pueden seguir para cubrir mi cartera de L/P de un eventual hostión del IBEX.
> Leyendo leyento dobre estrategias creo que no sería mala idea, viendo que el IBEX se puede ir para arriba a los 9.500 o para abajo a los 7200 en cualquier momento, hacer un Straddle Comprado, es decir, comprar dos opciones una call y una put, al mismo precio.
> 
> 
> ...





Un ejemplo, esta tarde a las 19:56 he comprado 1 put eur/usd y 1 call eur/usd haciendo justo eso. Ya que, el timming, que es la incognita mas complicada, la tenia despejada de antemano. Quiero decir con esto que o sabes el timming, o da las primas por palmadas, ya que *son operaciones que juegan a la velocidad de la polvora en contra tuya*.

Por cierto he recogido dos calls en positivo y estoy en ganancias, pero el put se me ha quedado descolgado sin cerrar y lo mas seguro es que lo palme, ya que me vence el viernes y mucho tiene que caer esto para que lo recupere. intentare minimizar perdidas mañana ::

Para lo que quieras aqui estamos


PD: trastea lo que quieras, pero no se te ocurra ponerte corto, siempre comprado y luego vendes, tanto puts, como calls


----------



## Janus (1 Ago 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> El otro dia, a raiz del post del forero nombre, creo, que operaba con opciones en FCC, estuve investigado un poco las combinaciones que se pueden seguir para cubrir mi cartera de L/P de un eventual hostión del IBEX.
> Leyendo leyento dobre estrategias creo que no sería mala idea, viendo que el IBEX se puede ir para arriba a los 9.500 o para abajo a los 7200 en cualquier momento, hacer un Straddle Comprado, es decir, comprar dos opciones una call y una put, al mismo precio.
> 
> 
> ...



Amigo, de esto se un ratillo. El cono invertido se forma con la compra de una call con la compra de una put. Con el mismp strike y mismo vencimiento. Si utilizas diferente strike entonces la figura se deforma un poquitin pero sigue siendo valida.

Se hace con el mismo numero de call que de put salvo que quieras que los lados tengan pendiente diferente.

Esto no es magia y cuesta dinero. Mas cuanto mas lejos este del vencimiento. Si quieres que cueste poco tienes el problem de que necesitas mucha volatikidad de forma inmediata porque te quedas sin ejercicio. Si quieres hacerle mas estrecho o pikudo entonces a meter mas contratoa lo que implica mas primas.

Amigo no es nada facil poraue en opciones ademas de acertar el sentido drl movimiento tienes que acertar el timimg. Todo junto.

Otro tema es usar opciones como cobertur. Eso es otra cosa.


----------



## Janus (1 Ago 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> Buenas,
> algún alma caritativa que me indique como ve las eónicas? alguien más esta dentrom o solo quedo yo rezagado? ::



Servidor esta dentro. El piraton me engaño. En serio, es muy largo plazo y a ver si se engancha unos años con dividendos del 10% por lo menos.

En esa texitura da igual el aspecto. Esta lejisimo de los maximos, sigue ganando dinero a expuertas y es una electrica y eso implica mucho.


----------



## nombre (1 Ago 2013)

Janus en usa sabes como meter opciones? a las ANR les venian que ni pintadas para olvidarse de esos vaivenes locos ::


----------



## HisHoliness (1 Ago 2013)

Por eso creo que puede ser una estrategia adecuada Janus, por la volatilidad que parece que puede haber el próximo mes.

Por otro lado pregunta tonta, no se puede ejercer la opción antes del vencimiento verdad?

Nombre, eso lo tengo claro, siempre comprado, para palmar la prima como mucho.

Gracias.

---------- Post added 01-ago-2013 at 00:26 ----------




Janus dijo:


> Servidor esta dentro. El piraton me engaño. En serio, es muy largo plazo y a ver si se engancha unos años con dividendos del 10% por lo menos.
> 
> En esa texitura da igual el aspecto. Esta lejisimo de los maximos, sigue ganando dinero a expuertas y es una electrica y eso implica mucho.



Ahora que hay que recuperar las retenciones de Alemania....:S


----------



## nombre (1 Ago 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Por eso creo que puede ser una estrategia adecuada Janus, por la volatilidad que parece que puede haber el próximo mes.
> 
> Por otro lado pregunta tonta, no se puede ejercer la opción antes del vencimiento verdad?
> 
> ...





ejercer como tal no, eso a vencimiento tomando el strike, pero tu en cualquier momento puedes vender tu opción al nuevo precio que refleje tu prima y se la pasas a otro, ya sea por encima o por debajo. En cristiano, especular con la prima


----------



## Janus (1 Ago 2013)

nombre dijo:


> Janus en usa sabes como meter opciones? a las ANR les venian que ni pintadas para olvidarse de esos vaivenes locos ::



Lo tengo que mirar en IG pero lo dudo. Lo mas sencilo es que abras cuenta en un broker usano y ya esta.


----------



## nombre (1 Ago 2013)

en IG lo unico que he visto es BP y Barclays, es raro. Ya la cuenta usana me da mas respeto, aunque supongo que no variara a la de IG y sera similar, pero no mola :cook:


----------



## Janus (1 Ago 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Por eso creo que puede ser una estrategia adecuada Janus, por la volatilidad que parece que puede haber el próximo mes.
> 
> Por otro lado pregunta tonta, no se puede ejercer la opción antes del vencimiento verdad?
> 
> ...



No ps calenteis demasiado con estoz temas porque vais a perder hasta el apellido.

Acerta el sentido siempre es dificil. Si le unes el punto de entada, el punto de salida, el stop y la cantidad de dinero a invertier entonces ya es de ordago. Si le mestes el timing via opciones es imposible.

Jugar con opciones es de pobres salvo que juegues a lo grande.

Las opciones son para cobertura, el resto es jugar a ser un mago. A veces se acierta pero hay muchoa fallos.

Si estais tan convencidos del 4000 en el IBEX lo teneis tan fCil como comprar una put muy out the money y a esperar.

Yo eso no lo haria. De ponerme muy fuera del dinero lo haria con una put en el IBEX. Con eso ya os digo mucho. Ni trinchera ni hostias. El dinero rapido se gana hacia abajo perp las grandes sumas de dinero siempre se hace hacia arriba.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (1 Ago 2013)

Me apunto al hilo de nuevo, aunque me quedo fuera hasta mirar las elecciones alemanas.


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Ago 2013)

Bona nit, sabed que he reportado a todos los que habéis escrito en el hilo de agosto durante julio :::





:rolleye:


----------



## Janus (1 Ago 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Bona nit, sabed que he reportado a todos los que habéis escrito en el hilo de agosto durante julio :::
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues son mas de 20 paginas por lo que te vas a quedar solo y te habras tirado un rato de cojones reportan.

Yo he de decir que no se como reportar a alguien en la web pero si en el movil.

Por eso cuando uno me insulta le suelo recordar aquello de su madre que no le gusta. Tengo que evolucionar ya que yo no soy asi:


----------



## jayco (1 Ago 2013)

Donde esta mi pole?


----------



## ponzi (1 Ago 2013)

Por si alguien tenia dudas,mira que tipo de personas nos gobiernan.

¿Qué pasó en el tren de Santiago? – Economía Directa 29-07-2013 | Colectivo Burbuja

Gran programa de colectivo


----------



## tarrito (1 Ago 2013)

How To Get What You Want (And Earn Karmic Bonus Points!)

por aquí hay mucho dador/a Gracias :Aplauso: :X

[YOUTUBE]1Zv0Cr7L2d4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Algas (1 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Servidor esta dentro. El piraton me engaño. En serio, es muy largo plazo y a ver si se engancha unos años con dividendos del 10% por lo menos.
> 
> En esa texitura da igual el aspecto. Esta lejisimo de los maximos, sigue ganando dinero a expuertas y es una electrica y eso implica mucho.



Tenemos a Eon a precio razonable? Quizás estaría bien cargar un poco para la cartera a larguísimo plazo y a cobrar dividendos. 
La contra q le vi en un análisis del año pasado es q la legislación alemana las había pegado un buen palo. 
Podría ser interesante cargar un poco ahora y ver como anda el patio tras las elecciones germanas.


----------



## juanfer (1 Ago 2013)

Buenos días,

Hoy al cargar el podcast de colectivo burbuja me ha llamado la atención el titulo:

Desde la trinchera - Economía Directa 31-07-2013 en mp3 (31/07 a las 14:12:49) 01:03:22 2253806 - iVoox

Desde la trinchera.

¿Nos leen?


----------



## inversobres (1 Ago 2013)

PMI de china up, ibex up. Ua vez mas los chinorris al rescate

Veremos los 500 hoy?...


----------



## juanfer (1 Ago 2013)

Hoy compadece Rajoy, con medio pais de vacaciones.


----------



## amago45 (1 Ago 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> PMI de china up, ibex up. Ua vez mas los chinorris al rescate
> 
> Veremos los 500 hoy?...



Nikkei +2.47 a lo suyo

Yo creo que veremos hasta los 8.600 ... a no ser que Rajoy dimita ... 8:8:8:


----------



## inversobres (1 Ago 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> Nikkei +2.47 a lo suyo
> 
> Yo creo que veremos hasta los 8.600 ... a no ser que Rajoy dimita ... 8:8:8:



Si dimite rajao vemos ls 16000 en tres sesiones.:XX:

Luego dios dira.

---------- Post added 01-ago-2013 at 08:53 ----------

Menudo gap alcista que se van a cascar. Como les de por cerrarlo...


----------



## LCIRPM (1 Ago 2013)

Aupa Japón. Abé si sigue parriba, copiando al tito Berni. Payo dame argo.

Para los carboneristas

https://secure.avaaz.org/es/australian_coal_disaster_global/?bcvSNdb&v=27595

---------- Post added 01-ago-2013 at 09:01 ----------




Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Me apunto al hilo de nuevo, aunque me quedo fuera hasta mirar las elecciones alemanas.



Será para entrar corto después ¿no?

Supongo que los gurús del HVI35 tendrán datos, porque alguna vez lei la correlación entre nuevo (o antiguo) gobierno ====> bajadas en bolsa tras las elecciones.


----------



## inversobres (1 Ago 2013)

Esto empieza como todos los dias, el dax yendose al cielo y el ibex remolon para luego cambiar papeles.

Otro dia de la marmota.

---------- Post added 01-ago-2013 at 09:13 ----------

Dicho y hecho. El ibex a por los 500 de cabeza. Veremos lo que nos cuenta abner a la tarde. Estamos en primero de mes, dia alcista por costumbre.


----------



## sr.anus (1 Ago 2013)

Se podria pensar en un punto de entrada en tecnicas si aguanta hoy los 34,2 ¿no?


----------



## inversobres (1 Ago 2013)

Vaya espectaculo lo de bocachocho. Madre de dios. Merecemos un fusilamiento colectivo en este pais por tener este tipo de gentuza ahi.

PD: con todo esto, 8500 y tal.


----------



## LÁNGARO (1 Ago 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Vaya espectaculo lo de bocachocho. Madre de dios. Merecemos un fusilamiento colectivo en este pais por tener este tipo de gentuza ahi.
> 
> PD: con todo esto, 8500 y tal.



cuente, que ocurre???

en serio ha dicho "Comparezco para que los desastres sigan creciendo...

"


----------



## inversobres (1 Ago 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> cuente, que ocurre???



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...20-hilo-oficial-rajoy-da-cara-parlamento.html

Seguimiento en directo. Balones fuera, solo lee un papel diciendo lo mismo una y otra vez. Marca españa :bla::bla::bla:.

---------- Post added 01-ago-2013 at 09:23 ----------

Dice que el paro va a bajar en julio, que ya lo adelanta ( dato cocinado, si no expliquese)... tremendo.

Solo por esto si manejase dinero tiraba el ibex a los 1000.


----------



## hydra69 (1 Ago 2013)

Joder habla el tontolapolla este y sube el pan...que jrande mariano sigue así..


----------



## inversobres (1 Ago 2013)

Ahora habla de barcenas. Esten atentos.


----------



## wetpiñata (1 Ago 2013)

lo está contando como un cuento!!!!!... alucinante!


----------



## Abner (1 Ago 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Esto empieza como todos los dias, el dax yendose al cielo y el ibex remolon para luego cambiar papeles.
> 
> Otro dia de la marmota.
> 
> ...



Pues, teniendo en cuenta que hay niveles abiertos en los 376 y 345, y o creo que esto tiene que caer durante el día de hoy, mañana máximo.


----------



## inversobres (1 Ago 2013)

Vaya tela lo del personaje este. Me esta entrando cagalera. Estoy por pedir la cuenta en mi cutre-curro y largarme al punto mas alejado de este pais, australia o por ahi. 

Leejos.


----------



## wetpiñata (1 Ago 2013)

Le vuelven a traicionar los tics. No sé por qué no le meten un chute de botox antes de salir a hablar, con lo sencillo que sería...


----------



## ponzi (1 Ago 2013)

Algas dijo:


> Tenemos a Eon a precio razonable? Quizás estaría bien cargar un poco para la cartera a larguísimo plazo y a cobrar dividendos.
> La contra q le vi en un análisis del año pasado es q la legislación alemana las había pegado un buen palo.
> Podría ser interesante cargar un poco ahora y ver como anda el patio tras las elecciones germanas.



Esta a precios razonables pero no esta tan bien gestionada como iberdrola, gasta mucho en capex sus margenes son de risa y viene de una situación de excesivo endeudamiento.La clave aquí es que llevan unos 3 años reduciendo deuda y eso a la larga se notara, creo que terminara subiendo a largo plazo.Me gustaría ver la serie de cortos pero no se como


----------



## Janus (1 Ago 2013)

Algunas cuentas para Prisa:

Venta de T5 su 15% a 500M
Venta de Santillana su 75% a 900M
Venta del Plus a 900M

Recaudaría 2.300M. No quieren hacerlo porque perderían su influencia mediática por un lado y la generación de caja y rentabilidad por otro.

Ahí tienen el lío montado, lo que procede no es lo que quieren.


----------



## ponzi (1 Ago 2013)

Alaaaa venga a subir el boquete estatal, si señor!
Ya no es que quieran vender AENA, que va señores, no se han enterado?que nos sobra la pasta....alaa a pagar 500 mill a los amiguetes de abertis por otro aeropuerto mas.


http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2013/07/31/economia/1375294429.html


----------



## ponzi (1 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Algunas cuentas para Prisa:
> 
> Venta de T5 su 15% a 500M
> Venta de Santillana su 75% a 900M
> ...



O lo hacen ellos o lo hará otro, la liquidez no da para mas de un año


----------



## inversobres (1 Ago 2013)

> Datos Alemania
> PMI de manufacturas sube de 50,3 a 50,7 cuando se esperaba 50,3.



+



> Datos de le eurozona
> PMI de manufacturas sube de 48,8 a 50,3 cuando se esperaba 50,1. Máximos de dos años. Empleo sube de 47,8 a 49,1, lo esperado pero el más alto desde enero de 2012



= cuidado que viene el lobo.

Agarren a la prima.


----------



## Janus (1 Ago 2013)

Hoy el SP puede dar la estocada definitiva a esa horda empecinada.

Recuerden la regla del +/-0,75%.


----------



## Cascooscuro (1 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Recuerden la regla del +/-0,75%.



Eing?::


----------



## inversobres (1 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Hoy el SP puede dar la estocada definitiva a esa horda empecinada.
> 
> Recuerden la regla del +/-0,75%.



Empecinada en que?? en subir?? por que no sera en bajar.


----------



## Krim (1 Ago 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Empecinada en que?? en subir?? por que no sera en bajar.



Jejeje...eso he pensado yo. No sé, más que darles la estocada, diría que lo que puede hacer es abrirles la guardia.

Eso, o realmente entramos en Everpeponian (tm), y la horda son los siempreguanistas.


----------



## inversobres (1 Ago 2013)

Volvemos a atacar los maximos. El dax va de cabeza. 

No se que pensar con el SP, lleva muchos dias haciendo el tonto.


----------



## Janus (1 Ago 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Jejeje...eso he pensado yo. No sé, más que darles la estocada, diría que lo que puede hacer es abrirles la guardia.
> 
> Eso, o realmente entramos en Everpeponian (tm), y la horda son los siempreguanistas.



La horda son los larguistas. Ahí sí que le has dado.


----------



## ikergutierrez (1 Ago 2013)

duro felguera va adquirir un 10% de sus propias acciones mediante una opa, a 5,53 euros/accion el 09/09/2013.

Puede ser una opcion de conseguir un 10% de beneficio en solo un mes.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (1 Ago 2013)

ikergutierrez dijo:


> duro felguera va adquirir un 10% de sus propias acciones mediante una opa, a 5,53 euros/accion el 09/09/2013.
> 
> Puede ser una opcion de conseguir un 10% de beneficio en solo un mes.



En la vida no hay nada facil, por lo que me huelo que tiene trampa...:rolleye:


----------



## inversobres (1 Ago 2013)

Pues en usa estan en maximos ya a estas horas. No tiene pinta esto de pegar un patinazo.


----------



## Tono (1 Ago 2013)

Buenos días.

La prima está subiendo un 1%.
Más dato manufacturero España: el sector manufacturero bajó en julio hasta 49.8 (PMI)

Los 8499,50 del IBEx es hasta donde ha llegado.

Hoy se da la vuelta.


----------



## ikergutierrez (1 Ago 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> En la vida no hay nada facil, por lo que me huelo que tiene trampa...:rolleye:



no hay beneficio sin riesgo, pero Duro Felguera es una empresa con las cuentas en buen estado y con trabajo, por lo que el riesgo puede ser razzonable.

Si la empresa adquiere el 10% de las acciones, las acciones restantes, valdran un 10% mas, tiene sentido, ya que habra mas empresa a repartir en menos acciones de mercado.


----------



## Krim (1 Ago 2013)

Hago un clo clo clo en FCC y las vendo, no me convence el rebote de hoy y veo nubes negras en el horizonte...1400€ de plusvis muy ricos.


----------



## erpako (1 Ago 2013)

Qué nos vamos!!, qué nos vamos Pepe!!.



> Ventas de coches en julio suben 14,8%


----------



## LCIRPM (1 Ago 2013)

Lo que diga Noniano es irrelevante. 

¿Cuando habla Mario? Danos droga, Droghi.
.
.
.
Y a por esos 9480 míticos.


----------



## j.w.pepper (1 Ago 2013)

Iberdrola continua realizando plusvalías para reducir deuda.

Iberdrola cierra la venta de sus activos eólicos en Polonia a Energa y PGE por 203 millones - elEconomista.es


----------



## erpako (1 Ago 2013)

¿Se acuerdan hace unos días cuando les hablé del síndrome de 2009?. Parece que Reuters se ha dado cuenta. De Cárpatos:


> Comenta Reuters que llevan con esta seis semanas seguidas subiendo, y esto no se veía desde el año 2009


----------



## Tono (1 Ago 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Iberdrola continua realizando plusvalías para reducir deuda.
> 
> Iberdrola cierra la venta de sus activos eólicos en Polonia a Energa y PGE por 203 millones - elEconomista.es



Bankia también está plusvalizando.

*BFA-Bankia vende tres carteras de créditos de 1.353,9 millones*



> El Grupo BFA-Bankia ha cerrado un acuerdo para la venta de tres carteras de créditos de 1.353,9 millones de euros que tenía íntegramente provisionados
> 
> En las tres carteras hay más de 76.000 operaciones, de las cuales más del 80% proceden del segmento de financiación al consumo para particulares.




BFA-Bankia vende tres carteras de créditos de 1.353,9 millones


----------



## LOLO08 (1 Ago 2013)

Sacyr vuelve a la senda arcistaa


----------



## inversobres (1 Ago 2013)

Dow a por maximos historicos. Hoy datos importantes en usa.


----------



## Algas (1 Ago 2013)

ikergutierrez dijo:


> duro felguera va adquirir un 10% de sus propias acciones mediante una opa, a 5,53 euros/accion el 09/09/2013.
> 
> Puede ser una opcion de conseguir un 10% de beneficio en solo un mes.



hamijo, lo estuvimos hablando en el jilo del mes pasado, comprarán las acciones del q se va a salir y así sobra comprarán un porcentaje de los q acudan a la OPA (explicación muy resumida).

Hay un pdf donde lo explican.

Aún así a mí me gusta MDF para el largo plazo pero la voy a esperar más barata.


----------



## Tono (1 Ago 2013)

erpako dijo:


> Qué nos vamos!!, qué nos vamos Pepe!!.



Finalización del PIVE2
y los datos del paro que adelanta Rajoy, ni te cuento



> El presidente del Gobierno, Mariano Rajoy, ha anunciado hoy que durante los últimos cinco meses el desempleo registrado ha bajado en el entorno de las 340.000 personas, como se reflejará en el dato de julio que anunciará mañana el Ministerio de Empleo.


----------



## inversobres (1 Ago 2013)

Estamos en un momento tenso, veremos si a las 12:00 como siempre meten un chupinazo para petar los 500 o vuelve a patinar.

Con la tonteria llevamos desde los 7800 del tiron.


----------



## hydra69 (1 Ago 2013)

como estoy aprendiendo a contar usando los ordinales...gracias 

ops no es aqui me he colao de hilo xDDDD jajajaja


----------



## Snowball (1 Ago 2013)

Para los pajeros mentales...



> Rentabilidad del bono español a 10
> 
> *4,63%,* Ni caso ni al debate político, ni a la subasta de hoy


----------



## bertok (1 Ago 2013)

Pooooonzi

How Monsanto Controls the Government: Chris Parker | Daily Ticker - Yahoo! Finance


----------



## Tono (1 Ago 2013)

Snowball dijo:


> Para los pajeros mentales...



La prima ahora mismo está subiendo un 1,24%, a 303 clavados

de acuerdo contigo en que nada de los que pueda decir Rajoy o el gobierno afecta a su valor. 
Ni aunque anunciara su dimisión influiría, creo yo.


----------



## Snowball (1 Ago 2013)

Tono dijo:


> La prima ahora mismo está subiendo un 1,24%, a 303 clavados
> 
> de acuerdo contigo en que nada de los que pueda decir Rajoy o el gobierno afecta a su valor.
> *Ni aunque anunciara su dimisión influiría,* creo yo.



JP Morgan no opina lo mismo....

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/391678-jp-morgan-sale-defensa-de-rajoy-dimite-habra-rescate.html



> P Morgan no cree que el escándalo de la presunta corrupción en el PP tenga más consecuencias en los mercados, tanto en los de deuda como en los de renta variable. Sin embargo, JP Morgan advierte de que si el caso Bárcenas se cobra la cabeza del presidente (algo, no obstante, poco probable según el banco), l*a rentabilidad del bono español podría superar el 7%, lo que activaría la compra de bonos del BCE, es decir, el rescate.*


----------



## LCIRPM (1 Ago 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Bankia también está plusvalizando.
> 
> *BFA-Bankia vende tres carteras de créditos de 1.353,9 millones*
> 
> ...



Bankia y Caixa Bank venden su parte en Mecalux que compra Alba, March y la familia. (De lo que ponen los titulares al contenido del texto, cambia, eso es periodismo)

Alba eleva su participación en Mecalux al 24,4% tras comprar el 10% por 15 millones - elEconomista.es

Los March

Bankia y la antigua Caja Navarra venden sus participaciones en Mecalux al resto de accionistas


----------



## Tono (1 Ago 2013)

Snowball dijo:


> JP Morgan no opina lo mismo....
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/391678-jp-morgan-sale-defensa-de-rajoy-dimite-habra-rescate.html



y si no dimite también habrá un 2º rescate

---------- Post added 01-ago-2013 at 12:23 ----------

Bayer subiendo un 6%, vaya alegrón me acabo de llevar. 
había pensado vender al llegar a 100€ y con dos arreones más se pone en ellos.
¿alguien intuye el por qué?


----------



## Snowball (1 Ago 2013)

Tono dijo:


> y si no dimite también habrá un 2º rescate
> 
> ---------- Post added 01-ago-2013 at 12:23 ----------
> 
> ...



Mira a ver que trials pendientes de resultados tienen en las proximas fechas...


----------



## Tono (1 Ago 2013)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Bankia y Caixa Bank venden su parte en Mecalux que compra Alba, March y la familia. (De lo que ponen los titulares al contenido del texto, cambia, eso es periodismo)
> 
> Alba eleva su participación en Mecalux al 24,4% tras comprar el 10% por 15 millones - elEconomista.es
> 
> ...



la están desguazando

---------- Post added 01-ago-2013 at 12:26 ----------




Snowball dijo:


> Mira a ver que trials pendientes de resultados tienen en las proximas fechas...



help me, estoy con las bases de datos del trabajo abiertas y como abra más pestañas me se derrite mi lonchafinista procesador

---------- Post added 01-ago-2013 at 12:32 ----------

ah, ha salido hace un rato el notición

Bayer gana un 31,6% más en los seis primeros meses, tras elevar su beneficio un 74,8% en el segundo trimestre

Leer más: Bayer gana un 31,6% más en los seis primeros meses, tras elevar su beneficio un 74,8% en el segundo trimestre Bayer gana un 31,6% más en los seis primeros meses, tras elevar su beneficio un 74,8% en el segundo trimestre


----------



## bertok (1 Ago 2013)

¿A qué hora habla el dronjas?


----------



## alimon (1 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> ¿A qué hora habla el dronjas?




Calendario Económico | Agenda Económica - Investing.com



14:30 parece ser.


----------



## inversobres (1 Ago 2013)

Otro empujon al ibex.


----------



## Sealand (1 Ago 2013)

Tono dijo:


> y si no dimite también habrá un 2º rescate
> 
> ---------- Post added 01-ago-2013 at 12:23 ----------
> 
> ...



Tono, ¿cómo te las apañas con la doble imposición para no palmar pasta?


----------



## Tono (1 Ago 2013)

Bayer cotiza en el continuo.

Y para cualquier otro tema que se me pregunte sobre declaraciones de renta, ni idea, pago a un gestor


----------



## alimon (1 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Hoy el SP puede dar la estocada definitiva a esa horda empecinada.
> 
> Recuerden la regla del +/-0,75%.





Creo recordar del hilo del mesa pasado que venía siendo que cuando los futuros venian en + o en - 0,75%, a lo largo de la sesión se daba la vuelta hasta tocar esos 0,75% en el sentido contrario.

Es así?


----------



## mataresfacil (1 Ago 2013)

Pa dentro en sacyr a 2,85, a esperar.


----------



## inversobres (1 Ago 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Creo recordar del hilo del mesa pasado que venía siendo que cuando los futuros venian en + o en - 0,75%, a lo largo de la sesión se daba la vuelta hasta tocar esos 0,75% en el sentido contrario.
> 
> Es así?



Yo recuerdo que si abria con mas de un 0.75% de subida luego cerraba siempre sobre un 1.5% de subida. 

Algo asi recuerdo...


----------



## Malus (1 Ago 2013)

Creo que habían dicho que sí abría con un + - 0,75 en algún momento se doblaría el porcentaje en ese mismo sentido.


----------



## inversobres (1 Ago 2013)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Gato, ¿Queda algo de la Gran Bajista?



Y tiro por que me toca...:bla:


----------



## mataresfacil (1 Ago 2013)

Joder, multa de 250€ y 6 puntos por no se que pollas en una rotonda en Almeria, algun politico necesita que le pague una puta.

Me dicen que man cojio con camara y bla bla bla. 

Mi primera multa en 25 años de carnet.

Me encantan nuestros politicos.


----------



## bertok (1 Ago 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Joder, multa de 250€ y 6 puntos por no se que pollas en una rotonda en Almeria, algun politico necesita que le pague una puta.
> 
> Me dicen que man cojio con camara y bla bla bla.
> 
> ...



España te necesita ::

Cuando llegue el apriete de verdad con las pensiones, depósitos, .... vivir en expaña va a ser irrespirable.ienso:


----------



## Algas (1 Ago 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Joder, multa de 250€ y 6 puntos por no se que pollas en una rotonda en Almeria, algun politico necesita que le pague una puta.
> 
> Me dicen que man cojio con camara y bla bla bla.
> 
> ...




Yo me temo q en breves nos anden multando por lo q sea, todo recaudatorio...
Y verás como no cruces por el paso de cebra!


----------



## Abner (1 Ago 2013)

Algas dijo:


> Yo me temo q en breves nos anden multando por lo q sea, todo recaudatorio...
> Y verás como no cruces por el paso de cebra!



Pues sal corriendo, ¿qué va a hacer el guardia, tomarte la matrícula?
Como entrenamiento no está mal, seguro que es una buena motivación para correr como si te fuera la vida en ello.


----------



## paulistano (1 Ago 2013)

Demasiada tranquilidad debajo de la puta sombrilla..... Para dentro de sacyr.... A por los 3.

5.000 títulos ahora y otros 5.000 si baja a 2,75


----------



## Tio Masclet (1 Ago 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Demasiada tranquilidad debajo de la puta sombrilla..... Para dentro de sacyr.... A por los 3.
> 
> 5.000 títulos ahora y otros 5.000 si baja a 2,75



Compren y ayuden a esa subida.


----------



## hydra69 (1 Ago 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Demasiada tranquilidad debajo de la puta sombrilla..... Para dentro de sacyr.... A por los 3.
> 
> 5.000 títulos ahora y otros 5.000 si baja a 2,75



Veo que cambiaste la forma de entrar en Sacyr ::

Venga animo y mucha suerte.


----------



## erpako (1 Ago 2013)

Ibex 8500!!!!.

---------- Post added 01-ago-2013 at 14:29 ----------

Santander supera 5.5 y TEF 10.8


----------



## ApoloCreed (1 Ago 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Pues sal corriendo, ¿qué va a hacer el guardia, tomarte la matrícula?
> Como entrenamiento no está mal, seguro que es una buena motivación para correr como si te fuera la vida en ello.



Se autorizara el uso de la fuerza letal para casos graves de desobedicencia civil :: 

procura llevar el dni encima para facilitar la gestion de la multa posterior


----------



## hydra69 (1 Ago 2013)

erpako dijo:


> Ibex 8500!!!!.
> 
> ---------- Post added 01-ago-2013 at 14:29 ----------
> 
> Santander supera 5.5 y TEF 10.8



Es en 8550 donde está el temita.


----------



## HisHoliness (1 Ago 2013)

Draghi insiste: los tipos continuarán en niveles bajos un largo periodo de tiempo

Draghi insiste: los tipos continuarán en niveles bajos un largo periodo de tiempo - elEconomista.es


----------



## erpako (1 Ago 2013)

Por si había dudas, tenemos droga para :baba:rato.


> Draghi insiste: los tipos continuarán en niveles bajos un largo periodo de tiempo





---------- Post added 01-ago-2013 at 14:39 ----------

Como hoy rompamos niveles al Jato hay que hacerle un monumento.


----------



## Snowball (1 Ago 2013)

Droji al habla...



> Comenta en rueda de prensa que los tipos de interés deberían seguir igual, o más bajos, esto es importante, por un período dilatado de tiempo
> 
> Asegura que los riesgos para el crecimiento son a la baja
> 
> Espera unas tasas de inflación bajas para el futuro


----------



## inversobres (1 Ago 2013)

Droga para rato hasta septiembre. Con los datos de Alemania no lo veo yo tan largo.

Luego nos quejaremos de que los sueldos no llegan para nada. Como esto circule nos vamos a comer un marron bien grande.

---------- Post added 01-ago-2013 at 14:47 ----------

Usa esta rompiendo maximos historicos. Janus, como se cumpla la 0.75% nos ponemos en el 1720 volando.

---------- Post added 01-ago-2013 at 15:14 ----------

Se hizo el silencio, calopez va a mandar a alguno para aqui cagando leches.


----------



## Krim (1 Ago 2013)

Que oportuno...el SP subiendo esas decimillas que le faltan...usted ya sabe :fiu:


----------



## inversobres (1 Ago 2013)

Los 17XX los veremos esta misma semana. Vienen muy verdes los futuros americanos. Esta totalmente disparado. Me parece que este semestre vamos a silvar.


----------



## romanrdgz (1 Ago 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Demasiada tranquilidad debajo de la puta sombrilla..... Para dentro de sacyr.... A por los 3.
> 
> 5.000 títulos ahora y otros 5.000 si baja a 2,75



¡Qué volúmenes! Me has hecho sentir pobre. De hecho ando haciendo cuentas de cuánto tiene que subir Sacyr para que me compense como mínimo las comisiones de los vampiros de ING ::

En todo caso gracias por darle un empujoncito hasta los 2.87, que estaba trabajo en 2.84 y no había manera! :no:


----------



## erpako (1 Ago 2013)

Por si alguno tenía dudas:



> Dice que las orientaciones del BCE futuras, o sea política laxa, se tomaron por unanimidad. *Insiste en que la liquidez va a ser toda la que haga falta por el tiempo que haga falta*.


----------



## inversobres (1 Ago 2013)

erpako dijo:


> Por si alguno tenía dudas:



Ponlo otra vez mas que no nos habiamos enterado...::

Ya veremos en septiembre.


----------



## tarrito (1 Ago 2013)

Algas dijo:


> Yo me temo q en breves nos anden multando por lo q sea, todo recaudatorio...
> Y verás como no cruces por el paso de cebra!



Casco para los menores en bicicleta y controles de drogas para peatones - Bici Valencia

usted no pase por el paso de cebra ... que le vea el poli local de turno ... y control de dronjas y alcohol al canto

como se haya tomado el sol y sombra (obligatorio) de las 12:30, verá qué risas 

y no sé cómo irá eso del control de dronja en saliva, pero como dé positivo tranquilizantes, somníferos y similares ... empapelan a más del 50% de españoles :: :ouch:


----------



## inversobres (1 Ago 2013)

Vamos a probar los 566 de Fran. A que no hay huevos?


----------



## Tio Masclet (1 Ago 2013)

romanrdgz dijo:


> ¡Qué volúmenes! Me has hecho sentir pobre. De hecho ando haciendo cuentas de cuánto tiene que subir Sacyr para que me compense como mínimo las comisiones de los vampiros de ING ::
> 
> En todo caso gracias por darle un empujoncito hasta los 2.87, que estaba trabajo en 2.84 y no había manera! :no:



No se apure, aquí algunos somos humildes inversores que también hacemos esas cuentas.


----------



## HisHoliness (1 Ago 2013)

me parece que el ibex va enfilado a los 8.530....


----------



## erpako (1 Ago 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Ponlo otra vez mas que no nos habiamos enterado...::
> 
> Ya veremos en septiembre.



Me sabía mal que dejaran de ganar mucha platica.

Lo hago por el bien común.::


Eviten caer en el síndrome de marzo de 2009, que sube y sube y casi todos mirando y maldiciendo?.:no:


----------



## Snowball (1 Ago 2013)

Maximos historicos ahora mismo en el SP !!


----------



## Tio Masclet (1 Ago 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> me parece que el ibex va enfilado a los 8.530....



Mode Jaro: próxima estación los 9.000 anunciados. No para hoy.


----------



## HisHoliness (1 Ago 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Droga para rato hasta septiembre. Con los datos de Alemania no lo veo yo tan largo.
> 
> Luego nos quejaremos de que los sueldos no llegan para nada. Como esto circule nos vamos a comer un marron bien grande.
> 
> ...




Inversobres vas largo en SP?


----------



## vmmp29 (1 Ago 2013)

vamos a los 566 de Fran

ya comente a ABner que veía un 511(f) que está siendo duro de roer (lo saqué de forma munual a lápiz :


----------



## vermer (1 Ago 2013)

El +0'75% janusiano (y más) del SP se cumplió.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (1 Ago 2013)

Joder con Yelp....:


----------



## HisHoliness (1 Ago 2013)

Snowball dijo:


> Maximos historicos ahora mismo en el SP !!



Hablas de futuros no?


----------



## jayco (1 Ago 2013)

Money, money everywhere


----------



## Sin_Perdón (1 Ago 2013)

Y ANR parece que empieza a tirar....


----------



## hydra69 (1 Ago 2013)

Joder por encima de los 1700 O-o


----------



## Tio Masclet (1 Ago 2013)

Ojo al matojo con Gamesa. Otro buen arreón para arriba.


----------



## bertok (1 Ago 2013)

Mucho patinaje en el SP. Mientras no cedan los 1696, no hay peligro


----------



## paulistano (1 Ago 2013)

Ojo con sacyr, cmf son los que comente por aqui que no paraban de comprar en 2,30 y alrededores.

Pues ahora estan vendiendo.

Info sacada del foro de invertia de la cual no me hago responsable si es cierta o no.


----------



## Janus (1 Ago 2013)

vermer dijo:


> El +0'75% janusiano (y más) del SP se cumplió.



Y saltito en la vela del minuto 15:30 para superar los 1700 en apertura.


----------



## bertok (1 Ago 2013)

El SP totalmente controlado ::

En TF de min, 4 toques en 1700,46 y 4 toques en 1702,21. Esos son los niveles de pipeo en TF=1 min.

---------- Post added 01-ago-2013 at 13:52 ----------

6 toques arriba, si lo supera lo vemos en 1706


----------



## inversobres (1 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Y saltito en la vela del minuto 15:30 para superar los 1700 en apertura.



Entonces a que empecinados les dan caña?? porque tu mensaje era mas que confuso.


----------



## bertok (1 Ago 2013)

25 minutos oscilando en 1,5 puntos ::::::


----------



## inversobres (1 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> El SP totalmente controlado ::
> 
> En TF de min, 4 toques en 1700,46 y 4 toques en 1702,21. Esos son los niveles de pipeo en TF=1 min.
> 
> ...



Nada amigo, de bajar nada. Ya lo he dicho mil veces, no van a dejarlo caer nunca, cueste lo que cueste.

Hiperinflacion va a ser poco.

Los 1720 plausibles. Veremos a las cuatro que pasa.


----------



## hydra69 (1 Ago 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Ojo con sacyr, cmf son los que comente por aqui que no paraban de comprar en 2,30 y alrededores.
> 
> Pues ahora estan vendiendo.
> 
> Info sacada del foro de invertia de la cual no me hago responsable si es cierta o no.



Aqui las tienes paulistano...

NEGOCIACIONES


----------



## inversobres (1 Ago 2013)

Vamos al cielo. Vean la trayectoria del petroleo este año... para empezar a tener miedo, 2008 reloaded.

---------- Post added 01-ago-2013 at 16:02 ----------

ISM 55.4 desde 50. Alucinante. 1720, bienvenidos.


----------



## Krim (1 Ago 2013)

Bueno, los 1720 no sé si darlos por hechos pero...un poco más abajo...pan comido.

---------- Post added 01-ago-2013 at 16:06 ----------

Por cierto, ¿Que me salga un gap en el oro es normal? XD


----------



## yuto (1 Ago 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Ojo al matojo con Gamesa. Otro buen arreón para arriba.



Si Janus las hubiera aguantado ahora estaría en disposición de comprar la empresa entera. 

Puto stop loss ::


----------



## erpako (1 Ago 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Nada amigo, de bajar nada. Ya lo he dicho mil veces, no van a dejarlo caer nunca, cueste lo que cueste.
> 
> Hiperinflacion va a ser poco.
> 
> Los 1720 plausibles. Veremos a las cuatro que pasa.



Arrepentidos los quiere Dios. A partir de aora estará más relajado.


----------



## hydra69 (1 Ago 2013)

Bueno...a ver ese 8545....

que sea pepon que sea pepon que sea pepon.....::


----------



## erpako (1 Ago 2013)

hay Dudas?:


> Sube de 50,9 a 55,4 mejor de lo esperado que era 52. Es el mejor desde junio de 2011.
> 
> Nuevos pedidos suben de 51,9 a 58,3. Es el mejor dato desde abril de 2011.
> 
> ...


----------



## inversobres (1 Ago 2013)

Otro soplapollas al ignore.


----------



## garpie (1 Ago 2013)

Joder qué pepinazo del ibex...


----------



## inversobres (1 Ago 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> Bueno...a ver ese 8545....
> 
> que sea pepon que sea pepon que sea pepon.....::



FranR comento hace dias que el juego andaba en los 566. Veremos, hay que tocarlos.


----------



## hydra69 (1 Ago 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> FranR comento hace dias que el juego andaba en los 566. Veremos, hay que tocarlos.



Y por eso me tienes que llamar soplapollas?....:|


----------



## FranR (1 Ago 2013)

Aquí estoy....lo están haciendo coincidir con el 1707 del SP

Preparados para todo.


----------



## bertok (1 Ago 2013)

erpako dijo:


> Arrepentidos los quiere Dios. A partir de aora estará más relajado.



El siemprealcismo va a sheeeegar :XX::XX::XX:

Se repite y repite y repite el mismo escenario: SP en máximos (ríete cuando vaya a corregir) y el culibex metido desde hace 10 meses en la misma pauta de consolidación.

Bueno, ahora sí que hay una diferencia: la efervescencia de los chicharrillos patrios.

Los niveles están claros, por ahora.


----------



## Janus (1 Ago 2013)

Yelp celebrando que pierde 1 cent por acción. Sube el +20% y capitaliza 3,23B. Con dos cojones. El día que ganen dinero va a ser el acabose.

La tecnología usana está totalmente fuera de control y no hay baremo lógico que sirva para valorar los sueños.

---------- Post added 01-ago-2013 at 16:16 ----------




inversobres dijo:


> Entonces a que empecinados les dan caña?? porque tu mensaje era mas que confuso.



Creo que lo dejé muy claro. Si se abre con >+0,75% ya se sabe lo que sucede.


----------



## erpako (1 Ago 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> Y por eso me tienes que llamar soplapollas?....:|



Déjele, yo no le he dicho nada malo. solo he expresado mi opinión que es diametralmente opuesta a la suya y por casualidad el mercado me ha dado la razón.

Tal vez mañana o pasado, sea yo el que me equivoque.


Lo peor de un trader es dejarse llevar por sus emociones. Si no ha visto la jugada con antelación no es mi culpa.

Yo no uso el ignore con nadie.


----------



## Janus (1 Ago 2013)

yuto dijo:


> Si Janus las hubiera aguantado ahora estaría en disposición de comprar la empresa entera.
> 
> Puto stop loss ::



Janus se piró en 3,99 pero arrancó en 1,08. Más que suficiente porque con ese dinero he seguido tradeando.

En bolsa el "de haberlo sabido" suele costar mucho dinero.


----------



## hydra69 (1 Ago 2013)

Tiene razón FranR lo van a hacer coincidir con el 1707 del sp.


----------



## Janus (1 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Yelp celebrando que pierde 1 cent por acción. Sube el +20% y capitaliza 3,23B. Con dos cojones. El día que ganen dinero va a ser el acabose.
> 
> La tecnología usana está totalmente fuera de control y no hay baremo lógico que sirva para valorar los sueños.
> 
> ...





Para cerrar el "bulo" Yelp. Se celebra por todo lo alto que se confirma que los resultados del año deben estar en 220M de ingresos y 27M de ebitda. Y el premio es valorar la compañía en 3500M.


----------



## FranR (1 Ago 2013)

Eso si llegan, veo 8499 a muy muy corto


----------



## bertok (1 Ago 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> Tiene razón FranR lo van a hacer coincidir con el 1707 del sp.



En 1706 tengo la medición. Da igual que sea 1705 que 1709.

Ahora los riesgos son máximos al alza.

Voy buscando nivel en TF min


----------



## erpako (1 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> El siemprealcismo va a sheeeegar :XX::XX::XX:
> 
> Se repite y repite y repite el mismo escenario: SP en máximos (ríete cuando vaya a corregir) y el culibex metido desde hace 10 meses en la misma pauta de consolidación.
> 
> ...



A ver, no creo sea una recuperación creíble, pero cuando en el mercado la mayoría de los "entendidos" piensan que nos vamos al infierno, suele suceder al revés. Cuando se confirme la recuperación - si es que llega- siempre será tarde.

Que conste que siempre le leo y tengo muy en cuenta su opinión, aunque diverja en el timing y a veces en las soluciones.

Salu2.


----------



## bertok (1 Ago 2013)

erpako dijo:


> A ver, no creo sea una recuperación creíble, pero cuando en el mercado la mayoría de los "entendidos" piensan que nos vamos al infierno, suele suceder al revés. Cuando se confirme la recuperación - si es que llega- siempre será tarde.
> 
> Que conste que siempre le leo y tengo muy en cuenta su opinión, aunque diverja en el timing y a veces en las soluciones.
> 
> Salu2.



La liquidez hamijo. Está gestando un problema aún mayor pero ya llegará su momento.

Ahora los riesgos alcista en el SP son demasiados altos.


----------



## Krim (1 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Para cerrar el "bulo" Yelp. Se celebra por todo lo alto que se confirma que los resultados del año deben estar en 220M de ingresos y 27M de ebitda. Y el premio es valorar la compañía en 3500M.



Típica compañía que lo lógico sería freírla a cortos, pero no puedes, porque te pueden meter un +50% en una semana y quedarse tan anchos...


----------



## Janus (1 Ago 2013)

erpako dijo:


> A ver, no creo sea una recuperación creíble, pero cuando en el mercado la mayoría de los "entendidos" piensan que nos vamos al infierno, suele suceder al revés. Cuando se confirme la recuperación - si es que llega- siempre será tarde.
> 
> Que conste que siempre le leo y tengo muy en cuenta su opinión, aunque diverja en el timing y a veces en las soluciones.
> 
> Salu2.




Voy a acuñar una nueva frase:

Ojos antes que cerebro y antes que oídos.

---------- Post added 01-ago-2013 at 16:28 ----------




Krim dijo:


> Típica compañía que lo lógico sería freírla a cortos, pero no puedes, porque te pueden meter un +50% en una semana y quedarse tan anchos...



El problema es que llega un día y te la compra un Google o quien sea y si vas corto te quedas más colgado que el Luisma (el de Aída).


----------



## Sin_Perdón (1 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Para cerrar el "bulo" Yelp. Se celebra por todo lo alto que se confirma que los resultados del año deben estar en 220M de ingresos y 27M de ebitda. Y el premio es valorar la compañía en 3500M.



Y Caralibro que ya capitaliza por encima de los 90.000 millones..:rolleye:

---------- Post added 01-ago-2013 at 16:42 ----------

Como mañana ANR reduzca perdidas ¿que subimos? un 25% también?


----------



## hydra69 (1 Ago 2013)

Me da a mi que la movida del ibex lo hacen en subasta.....o con el mercado cerrado.


----------



## erpako (1 Ago 2013)

De subir fuerte, hoy; por datos y ser primero de mes.

El viernes, puede ser bajista -moderadamente- ya que todos descuentan un buen dato de paro.


----------



## HisHoliness (1 Ago 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Eso si llegan, veo 8499 a muy muy corto



Camino de ese nivel va...


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Ago 2013)

Puta mierda de Calopez, aún no os han baneado a todos ::

Buenas 1700 tardes, acabo el postre y les leo


----------



## Abner (1 Ago 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Eso si llegan, veo 8499 a muy muy corto



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

EDIT: Ups, parece que volvemos para arriba.


----------



## vmmp29 (1 Ago 2013)

por una vez (un mes) estamos en la Champion League

July's Best And Worst Performers | Zero Hedge

mirad gráfico ::


----------



## hydra69 (1 Ago 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> por una vez (un mes) estamos en la Champion League
> 
> July's Best And Worst Performers | Zero Hedge
> 
> mirad gráfico ::



Me llena de orgullo y satisfacción...::


----------



## alimon (1 Ago 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> por una vez (un mes) estamos en la Champion League
> 
> July's Best And Worst Performers | Zero Hedge
> 
> mirad gráfico ::





Las caidas duelen más desde más alto.

Not bad.


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Ago 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> por una vez (un mes) estamos en la Champion League
> 
> July's Best And Worst Performers | Zero Hedge
> 
> mirad gráfico ::



Vaya paliza le están dando a la plata.


----------



## paulistano (1 Ago 2013)

Pepon no tiene piedad, está comprobado.

Me alegro por los que comprasen mil puntos abajo a pesar de que ibamos a morir cien mil veces cada uno incluido pepon

---------- Post added 01-ago-2013 at 17:23 ----------




alimon dijo:


> Las caidas duelen más desde más alto.
> 
> Not bad.



Pensando en aprovechar la caida que creeis que es mejor:

Warrant put a santander.

Etf inverso del ibex

Mas que nada a efectos de liquidez, y ambos productos de bankinter.

Hay en bankinter algo mas interesante?

Saludos


----------



## HisHoliness (1 Ago 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Pepon no tiene piedad, está comprobado.
> 
> Me alegro por los que comprasen mil puntos abajo a pesar de que ibamos a morir cien mil veces cada uno incluido pepon
> 
> ...



No has pensado en un CFD?


----------



## Krim (1 Ago 2013)

Pero que cabrones, a rematar el peponian en el after. Ni disimular siquiera XD


----------



## paulistano (1 Ago 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> No has pensado en un CFD?



No porque hasta donde yo se, bankinter no trabaja con ellos.

Y paso de abrirme una cuenta ex profeso para ello en renta4 o similar....soy de gatillo rapido y paso de tener al alcance de la mano la posibilidad de apalancarme.


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Ago 2013)

Lo de RTVE ya es hilarante.


----------



## erpako (1 Ago 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Pero que cabrones, a rematar el peponian en el after. Ni disimular siquiera XD



Aquí no hacen prisioneros. Mañana a testear los 8k5.


----------



## Tio Masclet (1 Ago 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> No porque hasta donde yo se, bankinter no trabaja con ellos.
> 
> Y paso de abrirme una cuenta ex profeso para ello en renta4 o similar....soy de gatillo rapido y paso de tener al alcance de la mano la posibilidad de apalancarme.



Yo, pensando en la posible bajada, compré un warrant del Santander. No sé si es la mejor opción.


----------



## Janus (1 Ago 2013)

Mañana presenta resultados Alpha. Es sumamente peligroso. Todo está preparado para que supere las estimaciones como ha hecho Walter, Peabody y Arch. Pero cuando todo está tan "guiado" es cuando más cuidado hay que tener.


----------



## alimon (1 Ago 2013)

Brent en máximos desde 2011.


Eso si que tienta para un corto.


----------



## tarrito (1 Ago 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Lo de RTVE ya es hilarante.



no joribie :8: eso es chopeo forocochero

la segunda ya tal

y fin de la cita


----------



## bertok (1 Ago 2013)

Bestinver Bolsa 2ºT 2013. Valores que se incrementan en cartera. - Imágenes


----------



## hydra69 (1 Ago 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> no joribie :8: eso es chopeo forocochero
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]9QS0q3mGPGg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## egarenc (1 Ago 2013)

pues ala, unas cuantas TRE al zurrón a 34...si es que no me puedo estar quietecito!


----------



## amago45 (1 Ago 2013)

PRISA
Prisa vende Planeo a Offerum a cambio de un 15% en su capital | Tecnología | Cinco Días

Maquillando el activo, un contable espabilado hasta se daría unas 'plusvis' ... ... 8:8:8: 
Pero venden algo que genera ingresos por €10M anuales por el 15% de algo que espera generar €40M de ingresos anuales ... ... ... ... ienso:ienso:ienso:

Hoy en bolsa otros 2.7 millones de volumen, Morgan Stanley y Benito y M han comprado 600k acciones cada una (comprando para quedarse, sin ventas) y Bankia-somos-todos ha soltado 1.5 millones de acciones (peanuts)

Se mantiene mendigando por encima de 0.18, que parece dónde la quieren tener esperando acontecimientos :::

Edito, 2.7 millones de acciones movidas hoy


----------



## JohnSilver (1 Ago 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> pues ala, unas cuantas TRE al zurrón a 34...si es que no me puedo estar quietecito!



Yo también en TRE a 33,95...


----------



## Tonto Simon (1 Ago 2013)

Otro desde ayer a 34,20


----------



## bertok (1 Ago 2013)

Llevo tiempo siguiendo a ANR. Cada día se menea un 5%.

La meto en seguimiento.

---------- Post added 01-ago-2013 at 17:27 ----------

Por si os interesa para diversificar

Economía-. CNP Vida ofrece un seguro de vida-ahorro orientado a la jubilación con una rentabilidad del 4,20%


----------



## ghkghk (1 Ago 2013)

Recién llegado de la playita, desgraciadamente para mí lo primero que hago es venir corriendo al móvil por primera vez en todo el día (cosa que indica que esto de la bolsa me absorbe más de lo que quiero admitir)... y veo que nada cambia. CAF entre 320 y 330, en el mismo 2.5% desde hace un mes, Gamesa sigue siendo mi putita... Y yo la putita de Técnicas. Hay un rollo con quien nos maltrata, que no podemos dejar de caer en sus brazos. Ahora esperar que caiga un 3% más, me salte el stop y me deje ganar dinero tranquilo. :

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Misterio (1 Ago 2013)

Hablando desde el desconocimiento da la impresión de que Draghi aprovechando que los alemanes estan callados esperando las elecciones, ha metido el turbo en la impresión de pasta. La verdad es que no se que noticias se van a inventar como excusa si es que lo quieren bajar, más bien ahora mismo da la impresión de todo lo contrario, a lo mejor como parece tan claro es el momento de meter un estocazo, pero repito que no veo la excusa porque ahora mismo todo esta más parado que parado.


----------



## juanfer (1 Ago 2013)

Misterio dijo:


> Hablando desde el desconocimiento da la impresión de que Draghi aprovechando que los alemanes estan callados esperando las elecciones, ha metido el turbo en la impresión de pasta. La verdad es que no se que noticias se van a inventar como excusa si es que lo quieren bajar, más bien ahora mismo da la impresión de todo lo contrario, a lo mejor como parece tan claro es el momento de meter un estocazo, pero repito que no veo la excusa porque ahora mismo todo esta más parado que parado.



Esto es la calma antes de la tormenta. Después de las elecciones alemanas esto se animará.


----------



## sr.anus (1 Ago 2013)

lo siento por los tec. reunidas, pero tiene pinta de ir a los 31,xx. Por tanto estar tranquilos que hara lo contrario, fin de la cita


----------



## HisHoliness (1 Ago 2013)

Yo acabo de meter una orden de compra de unas cuantas Fersas a 0,35€


----------



## bertok (1 Ago 2013)

¿alguno tiene contratado un PPA?


----------



## Krim (1 Ago 2013)

Futuros IBEX 8590....Mañana viernes terminal...

¿Alguien tiene cojones a meter algo ahí? XD


----------



## ponzi (1 Ago 2013)

Estan cambiando muchas cosas en Telefónica

Movistar y Yoigo se alían para ofertar 4G y lanzar su 'Fusión', respectivamente - elEconomista.es

Va llegando la hora del buy and hold

Recordar es la empresa que mas flujo de efectivo genera de toda España solo al alcance de los mas grandes, 15.000-17.000 mill al año con una capitalización por debajo de los 50.000 mill


Cash flow


----------



## Malus (1 Ago 2013)

Yo sigo en Tre a 34,86....::
Tengo el SL en 33,65.


----------



## burbufilia (1 Ago 2013)

Aunque haya bastante sobrecompra, la burbuja usana seguirá un poco más, Draghi y Bernanke dicen que impresora everywhere y todo muy calmado. 

Así que puede ser el momento en que por fin los techos del Ibex rompan al alza. El gráfico de hoy ha sido perfecto para los largos: subida tranquila y sin estornudar. El momento de ruptura es ahora. Fin de la cita

PD: Conste que abrí un corto


----------



## vmmp29 (1 Ago 2013)

lo que han hecho en el after


----------



## atman (1 Ago 2013)

El consorcio M+Visión organiza en Madrid el primer Hacking Medicine celebrado en España


Ponzi, no voy a leer hacia atrás ahora, que me marcho ¿vió lo del Push2TV?


----------



## Sr. Breve (1 Ago 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Nada amigo, de bajar nada. Ya lo he dicho mil veces, no van a dejarlo caer nunca, cueste lo que cueste.



cueste lo que cueste, y demostrando sus cojones con velas largas con volumen... así son

suben o bajan los indices a velón limpio de volumen, para saltar los stops... siempre haciendo un engaño previo


----------



## bertok (1 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Estan cambiando muchas cosas en Telefónica
> 
> Movistar y Yoigo se alían para ofertar 4G y lanzar su 'Fusión', respectivamente - elEconomista.es
> 
> ...



La apuesta de Bestinver por timofónica es decidida.


----------



## atman (1 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> La apuesta de Bestinver por timofónica es decidida.



¿no tenía Telefónica en Bestinver los fondos de pensiones con sus currelas?


----------



## bertok (1 Ago 2013)

atman dijo:


> ¿no tenía Telefónica en Bestinver los fondos de pensiones con sus currelas?



Creo que era en Fonditel


----------



## j.w.pepper (1 Ago 2013)

atman dijo:


> ¿no tenía Telefónica en Bestinver los fondos de pensiones con sus currelas?



Fin de la cita ::


----------



## Janus (1 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> La apuesta de Bestinver por timofónica es decidida.



Ya pero España no tira y Brasil va a ir para abajo. El apretar a proveedores para ahorrar tiene un límite.


----------



## bertok (1 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Ya pero España no tira y Brasil va a ir para abajo. El apretar a proveedores para ahorrar tiene un límite.



No seré yo quien defienda a TEF, pero eso lo sabe bestinver.


----------



## inversobres (1 Ago 2013)

Puede ser posible pegarse una arrimada a los 9000. Vaya mes que viene, cuando pensabamos en catacrockers todo lo contrario y nos vamos a por maximos anuales.


----------



## HisHoliness (1 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Ya pero España no tira y Brasil va a ir para abajo. El apretar a proveedores para ahorrar tiene un límite.



Exactamente eso estan haciendo en Brasil la nueva hornada de directivos hispanistanies....llamando uno por uno a los proveedores, de todo tipo, para ajustarles las tuercas.


----------



## burbufilia (1 Ago 2013)

Misterio dijo:


> Hablando desde el desconocimiento da la impresión de que Draghi aprovechando que los alemanes estan callados esperando las elecciones, ha metido el turbo en la impresión de pasta. La verdad es que no se que noticias se van a inventar como excusa si es que lo quieren bajar, más bien ahora mismo da la impresión de todo lo contrario, a lo mejor como parece tan claro es el momento de meter un estocazo, pero repito que no veo la excusa porque ahora mismo todo esta más parado que parado.



Pues un levantamiento de la alfombra de Francia y Holanda, por ejemplo


----------



## Janus (1 Ago 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Exactamente eso estan haciendo en Brasil la nueva hornada de directivos hispanistanies....llamando uno por uno a los proveedores, de todo tipo, para ajustarles las tuercas.



Trabajas en Brasil?. En una empresa que tenga relaciones comerciales con TimoF?.


Venga, canta canta canta canta canta canta ....... y hasta si quieres por privado. Tengo firmado un mandato de venta de una empresa que tiene como un importante activo un contrato a 5 años (firmado en noviembre pasado, es un tema de marketing y segmentación del mercado + estrategias virales en los segmentos low-cost) con TimoF en Sao Paolo y en el contrato hay ciertas cláusulas de modificación de precios. A ver si estoy buscando comprador y luego no es un negocio vendible.


----------



## ponzi (1 Ago 2013)

atman dijo:


> El consorcio M+Visión organiza en Madrid el primer Hacking Medicine celebrado en España
> 
> 
> Ponzi, no voy a leer hacia atrás ahora, que me marcho ¿vió lo del Push2TV?



Si, una maravilla, estoy viendo opiniones para decidir cual comprar


Amazon.com: NETGEAR Push2TV TV Adapter for Intel Wireless Display PTV1000 (Black): Electronics

Lo de la biotecnologia es algo que simplemente se me escapa, creo que ni la gente que se dedica a ello puede ni imaginarse hasta donde podemos llegar.


----------



## HisHoliness (1 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Trabajas en Brasil?. En una empresa que tenga relaciones comerciales con TimoF?.
> 
> 
> Venga, canta canta canta canta canta canta ....... y hasta si quieres por privado. Tengo firmado un mandato de venta de una empresa que tiene como un importante activo un contrato a 5 años (firmado en noviembre pasado, es un tema de marketing y segmentación del mercado + estrategias virales en los segmentos low-cost) con TimoF en Sao Paolo y en el contrato hay ciertas cláusulas de modificación de precios. A ver si estoy buscando comprador y luego no es un negocio vendible.



Si y Si. 

ya nos habían avisado de lo que están haciendo. A nosotros ya nos han llamado por un par de proyectos que tenemos con ellos como cliente. En uno de ellos no han conseguido nada porque la verdad es que los precios están por debajo del mercado, en el otro estamos aun negociando.

Están siguiendo una estrategia muy agresiva con los proveedores, y les suda la polla los contratos, las LPUs o lo que sea, esos tipos han venido con una misión muy clara; recortar costes. Y lo están consiguiendo con la táctica de "nosotros somos TEF, los mas grandes, y tu haces lo que yo digo". por lo tanto si además hay clausulas de modificación de precios....un un 20% le sacan minimo.

Por el camino se están cargando directivos medios, y algunos de los que quedan se están buscando otras empresas, que el mercado aqui es grande. También les están quitando privilegios como coches de empresa etc...

Y los proyectos que sacan cada vez son menos interesantes economicamente, son mediante subastas holandesas y los ganadores son start-ups que tiran los precios creyendo que pueden sacrificar la rentabilidad de un proyecto con tal de meter la cabeza...


----------



## ponzi (1 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> La apuesta de Bestinver por timofónica es decidida.



Son unos cuantos millones los que han metido en la teleco, no creo que sea un mete saca rapido. Yo solo les veia un problema y era el excesivo endeudamiento, a dia de hoy lo han reducido aunque aun les quedara minimo otros 10.00015.000 mill adicionales. Cuesta creer como un negocio que genera 15000-17000 mill de caja al año se haya endeudado hasta por 60.000 mill...para ponernos un poco en situación, lo que ha hecho esta gente seria algo asi como si te dejasen el 4*4 mas potente y seguro del mercado y fueses capaz de estrellarlo contra un 600.


----------



## Tono (1 Ago 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Lo de RTVE ya es hilarante.



Este se va a librar de la cárcel por tonto.
asco, repugnacia, noxo...
Esta ''errata" de la tele o lo que le escriben en el twiter o los mensajes de presidencia (...lamento los muertos del terremoto en China) me huele a que le están haciendo la cama y ni se entera.

he estado mirando como se va calentando el valor del Popular y da un tufillo a chamusquina fina ¿los técnicos os habéis fijado? Parece que se empieza a mover el dinero ahí escandalosamente.


----------



## ponzi (1 Ago 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Si y Si.
> 
> ya nos habían avisado de lo que están haciendo. A nosotros ya nos han llamado por un par de proyectos que tenemos con ellos como cliente. En uno de ellos no han conseguido nada porque la verdad es que los precios están por debajo del mercado, en el otro estamos aun negociando.
> 
> ...



Yo no se lo que estan haciendo ahi dentro, pero desde luego el saneamiento en costes esta siendo brutal


----------



## bertok (1 Ago 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Si y Si.
> 
> ya nos habían avisado de lo que están haciendo. A nosotros ya nos han llamado por un par de proyectos que tenemos con ellos como cliente. En uno de ellos no han conseguido nada porque la verdad es que los precios están por debajo del mercado, en el otro estamos aun negociando.
> 
> ...



sin margen y sin ingresos. si no tragas te sacan del cliente.

disfruta de la expat, cuando vuelvas te vas a encontrar una sorpresa en el mercado.

es un game over a camara lenta


----------



## Janus (1 Ago 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Si y Si.
> 
> ya nos habían avisado de lo que están haciendo. A nosotros ya nos han llamado por un par de proyectos que tenemos con ellos como cliente. En uno de ellos no han conseguido nada porque la verdad es que los precios están por debajo del mercado, en el otro estamos aun negociando.
> 
> ...




Id rotando clientes si podéis. Si se puede saber, ¿qué tipo de servicios y/o productos?. Tengo varios amigos en Mckinsey y allí se están haciendo de oro porque cobran (no sé si directa o indirectamente) dietas y la madre que les parió.

---------- Post added 01-ago-2013 at 21:25 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> Yo no se lo que estan haciendo ahi dentro, pero desde luego el saneamiento en costes esta siendo brutal



Pues lo mismo es que están comprando mierda a precio de mierda. Es cuestión de tiempo que sea un estercolero porque es pan para hoy y hambre para mañana.


----------



## HisHoliness (1 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Id rotando clientes si podéis. Si se puede saber, ¿qué tipo de servicios y/o productos?. Tengo varios amigos en Mckinsey y allí se están haciendo de oro porque cobran (no sé si directa o indirectamente) dietas y la madre que les parió.
> 
> ---------- Post added 01-ago-2013 at 21:25 ----------
> 
> ...



Sector TIC. 

No estamos esforzadonos mucho últimamente con telefónica.

El sector público paga más y mejor, aunque el ciclo de venta sea un poco más largo, los proyectos con la Aministración son mucho más rentables, sobretodo ahora que tienen presupuesto para gastar antes del Mundial y los JJOO en Rio.

Pues SP no es de los mejores sitios para estar desplazado, las dietas te las fundes rapido a poco que te muevas, a no ser que esten indexadas a un indice por carestia del pais, entonces si. Por cierto tengo yo un colega tb en Mckinsey Bogotá, ese si que está haciendo el agosto por allá...)


----------



## Sealand (1 Ago 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Pepon no tiene piedad, está comprobado.
> 
> Me alegro por los que comprasen mil puntos abajo a pesar de que ibamos a morir cien mil veces cada uno incluido pepon
> 
> ...



Nunca he entendido muy bien eso del ETF inverso. Cuando tienes acciones tienes papelitos que representan una parte de la empresa, en un ETF "alguien" tiene las acciones que representa tu etf, ¿pero qué cojones te venden con un ETF inverso? Y digo yo, si las empresas del ETF dan dividendos tu los cobras, ¿qué pasa con un ETF inverso?, ¿te quitan lo que den de dividendos de la cuenta? ::


----------



## Tono (1 Ago 2013)

Sealand dijo:


> Nunca he entendido muy bien eso del ETF inverso. Cuando tienes acciones tienes papelitos que representan una parte de la empresa, en un ETF "alguien" tiene las acciones que representa tu etf, ¿pero qué cojones te venden con un ETF inverso? Y digo yo, si las empresas del ETF dan dividendos tu los cobras, ¿qué pasa con un ETF inverso?, ¿te quitan lo que den de dividendos de la cuenta? ::









estoy como tú ::


----------



## burbufilia (1 Ago 2013)

Sealand dijo:


> Nunca he entendido muy bien eso del ETF inverso. Cuando tienes acciones tienes papelitos que representan una parte de la empresa, en un ETF "alguien" tiene las acciones que representa tu etf, ¿pero qué cojones te venden con un ETF inverso? Y digo yo, si las empresas del ETF dan dividendos tu los cobras, ¿qué pasa con un ETF inverso?, ¿te quitan lo que den de dividendos de la cuenta? ::



Veo y subo a posicionarse en índices en brokers de Forex ::


----------



## tesorero (1 Ago 2013)

44 páginas el primer día del mes. 

¿Pero esto que eeeeeeeeeh?

Así no se pone uno al día ni jarto de tintorro de verano. Por si acaso voy a por el primero, a la salud de los Hveiers.

Bien por el hilo mítico en color rojo sangre. Vamos mejorando.


----------



## Tono (1 Ago 2013)

burbufilia dijo:


> Veo y subo a posicionarse en índices en brokers de Forex ::



Burbu, que grandes recuerdos me traes del 2008, cuando os troleaba el hilo del Euríbor que andaba por el 5 y pico.
Recuerdo el día que dije que la única forma que había de comprar un piso era golpeando el fajo en la mesa del notario y me pusiste de gañán parriba por andar con el dinero como un tratante de ganado :XX::XX::XX:
Lo que ha llovido desde entonces.
Un saludo.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (1 Ago 2013)

Sealand dijo:


> Nunca he entendido muy bien eso del ETF inverso. Cuando tienes acciones tienes papelitos que representan una parte de la empresa, en un ETF "alguien" tiene las acciones que representa tu etf, ¿pero qué cojones te venden con un ETF inverso? Y digo yo, si las empresas del ETF dan dividendos tu los cobras, ¿qué pasa con un ETF inverso?, ¿te quitan lo que den de dividendos de la cuenta? ::



Te descuentan el importe del dividendo de la cotización del ETF. Tu ni te enteras. Además que no replican perfectamente el indice que representan. Aparte de los dividendos también te quitan su comisión de gestión. No son interesantes para invertir a medio ni largo plazo, solo a corto ( una semana o dos ).


----------



## juanfer (1 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Bestinver Bolsa 2ºT 2013. Valores que se incrementan en cartera. - Imágenes



Tef es un valor muy liquido y muchos viejunos guardan matildes desde la privatización, para un fondo es una buena estrategia para un sell-off.


----------



## egarenc (1 Ago 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> lo siento por los tec. reunidas, pero tiene pinta de ir a los 31,xx. Por tanto estar tranquilos que hara lo contrario, fin de la cita



por mi bien, espero que tu técnica del sentido contrario no solo funcione cuando estás dentro del valor.


----------



## juanfer (1 Ago 2013)

Los de bestinver llevan acelormittal, ¿como la veis?


----------



## inversobres (1 Ago 2013)

Mañana nos vamos a zampar un gap por encima de 8600. Al tanto.


----------



## bertok (1 Ago 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Los de bestinver llevan acelormittal, ¿como la veis?



Me pone berracón para el próximo ciclo alcista. Al igual que Acerinox.


----------



## sr.anus (1 Ago 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> por mi bien, espero que tu técnica del sentido contrario no solo funcione cuando estás dentro del valor.



al final soy tonto y aplico el sentido contrario del sentido contrario, por tanto mañana, 200 tecnicas reunidas limitadas a 34 euros. Con stop ajustado que me voy de fin de semana y no quiero que me pandoreen


----------



## ponzi (1 Ago 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Los de bestinver llevan acelormittal, ¿como la veis?



Yo les veo a buen precio pero tienen unos margenes de risa y el capex es elevadísimo. Me gusta mucho mas la estructura de costes de acerinox. Arcelor ahora rondara los 14.000 mill y no deja de ser la mayor acerera del mundo,mira lo que valen sus activos


http://www.capitalmadrid.com/2013/5...de_su_filial_de_canada_por_8432_millones.html


Tan solo una parte de canada la vendieron a 1100 mill


----------



## ponzi (1 Ago 2013)

En que se parecen eon,telefónica y arcelor mittal??


http://www.capitalmadrid.com/2013/7...ctivos_en_centroamerica_por_500_millones.html


En que los tres vienen de una situación de excesivo endeudamiento y los mercados les han castigado por ello, aun así los tres están reestructurandose.


----------



## bertok (1 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> En que se parecen eon,telefónica y arcelor mittal??
> 
> 
> CapitalMadrid - Telefónica cerrará en unos días la venta del 40% de sus activos en Centroamérica por 500 millones
> ...



Vaya 3 putas ... ::::::

El sueño wannabe.


----------



## egarenc (1 Ago 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> al final soy tonto y aplico el sentido contrario del sentido contrario, por tanto mañana, 200 tecnicas reunidas limitadas a 34 euros. Con stop ajustado que me voy de fin de semana y no quiero que me pandoreen




se positivo, joder!






:


----------



## Tono (1 Ago 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Te descuentan el importe del dividendo de la cotización del ETF. Tu ni te enteras. Además que no replican perfectamente el indice que representan. Aparte de los dividendos también te quitan su comisión de gestión. No son interesantes para invertir a medio ni largo plazo, solo a corto ( una semana o dos ).









ummm...
¿serían algo así como las preferentes de la bolsa?


----------



## burbufilia (1 Ago 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Burbu, que grandes recuerdos me traes del 2008, cuando os troleaba el hilo del Euríbor que andaba por el 5 y pico.
> Recuerdo el día que dije que la única forma que había de comprar un piso era golpeando el fajo en la mesa del notario y me pusiste de gañán parriba por andar con el dinero como un tratante de ganado :XX::XX::XX:
> Lo que ha llovido desde entonces.
> Un saludo.



Creía que le troleaba a terraenxebre, qué despiste llevo jejeje. Eres al que le decía que tenías un apero de labranza por vivienda? 

---------- Post added 02-ago-2013 at 00:01 ----------

A ver si me explico

Estoy en un broker de Forex (no soy ni principiante, estoy empezando a gamblear con dinero ficticio), pero puedo posicionarme, por ejemplo, en el Dax, el de París, etc

Voy a poner el siguiente problema

_02 de enero_: 
1) compro un futuro de un índice a 9900, con vencimiento en febrero. Actualmente el índice cotiza a 10000. Lo he comprado más barato porque el futuro de ese vencimiento descuenta el dividendo

2) en el broker de Forex me pongo corto en el índice a 10000. En Forex no hay vencimientos, se negocia las 24 horas

_XX de febrero_:
El índice cotiza a 9900. Los precios ya coinciden porque no hay dividendos a descontar en el precio. El que replicara la cartera, ni gana ni pierde. Lo palmado en el índice lo ha recuperado en el dividendo. En mi caso:
- cierro el futuro breakeven, a 9900. Sin ganar ni perder
- cierro el corto en el Forex a 9900. Pero como vendí (me puse corto) a 10000, me saco pasta gratis



Pues ésa era mi pregunta. Que tan bonito no creo que sea, o sí?


----------



## vermer (2 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> La apuesta de Bestinver por timofónica es decidida.



Y por Portugal Telecom ::

no sé , no sé. Se suponen que esos tíos saben mucho, pero el negocio de las telecos tradicionales no termino de verlo. Telefónica da un servicio malo y caro. Deben espabilar bastante más , pienso.


----------



## tarrito (2 Ago 2013)

no os perdáis el hilo

qué jartá de reír :XX:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...00-portada-real-de-razon-2-agosto-2013-a.html


----------



## amago45 (2 Ago 2013)

Más PRISA XDDD
Telefónica suspende las negociaciones con PRISA sobre Sogecable hasta septiembre | Hispanidad.com
Cogidos por los huevos


----------



## juanfer (2 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Me pone berracón para el próximo ciclo alcista. Al igual que Acerinox.











ponzi dijo:


> Yo les veo a buen precio pero tienen unos margenes de risa y el capex es elevadísimo. Me gusta mucho mas la estructura de costes de acerinox. Arcelor ahora rondara los 14.000 mill y no deja de ser la mayor acerera del mundo,mira lo que valen sus activos
> 
> 
> http://www.capitalmadrid.com/2013/5...de_su_filial_de_canada_por_8432_millones.html
> ...




Muy interesante. La tendré en cuenta con Arcelor.


----------



## hydra69 (2 Ago 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> Más PRISA XDDD
> Telefónica suspende las negociaciones con PRISA sobre Sogecable hasta septiembre | Hispanidad.com
> Cogidos por los huevos



Esta es una mala noticia...verás tu.


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2013)

Pillo simio.




Hoy es un día importante. Por abajo, el nivel a vigilar en el SP es el 1696.

Suerte


----------



## Sin_Perdón (2 Ago 2013)

Tono dijo:


> ummm...
> ¿serían algo así como las preferentes de la bolsa?



Sería más bien como el casino, que puedes ganar dinero pero si no sabes retirarte y sigue jugando a la larga pierdes siempre.


----------



## LCIRPM (2 Ago 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> no os perdáis el hilo
> 
> qué jartá de reír :XX:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...00-portada-real-de-razon-2-agosto-2013-a.html



Si no fuera para llorar. El becario al que le ha tocado hacer la portada es un cachondo.

---------- Post added 02-ago-2013 at 09:27 ----------

Y hablando de borsa. Esto sigue parriba.
Japon +3%

Ebro Foods cierra la compra del 25% de Riso Scotti por 18 millones - elEconomista.es

Me gusta Ebro, dentro de poco, el arroz será básico enla dieta cuencoarrocista.


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> Esta es una mala noticia...verás tu.



Dicen claramente lo que realmente es importante. Más que Sogecable, algo que acabarán resolviendo porque Abril Martorell fue a Prisa también para facilitar la venta de ese activo a Telefónica, es Santillana. Hay ofertas buenas encima de la mesa pero no quieren venderlo. La banca quiere, ellos no quieren.


----------



## atman (2 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Creo que era en Fonditel



Ah! tiene razón, Fonditel era el de la casa... Sin embargo... alguna neurona perdida por ahí sigue insistiendo en que algo de eso había... esperaré a ver... o se pone de acuerdo con otras y recuerdo como iba el tema o me veré obligado a ejercer de bon gourmand a base elixires medicinales para fulminar la neurona gamberra...


----------



## sr.anus (2 Ago 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> al final soy tonto y aplico el sentido contrario del sentido contrario, por tanto mañana, 200 tecnicas reunidas limitadas a 34 euros. Con stop ajustado que me voy de fin de semana y no quiero que me pandoreen



::::entrada a 34,03 salto el stop en 33,85


----------



## atman (2 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Si, una maravilla, estoy viendo opiniones para decidir cual comprar
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: NETGEAR Push2TV TV Adapter for Intel Wireless Display PTV1000 (Black): Electronics
> ...



Como dice Kurzweil, respecto de la innovación nosotros pensamos en avances progresivos, proporcionales, pero la tecnología avanza exponencialmente. Por eso, vislumbrar el futuro requiere de bastante trabajo, análisis y algo de nigromancia...

En resumen, de la biotecnología, espérelo todo. La única incógnita es temporal. Pero no le eche demasiados años...


----------



## paulistano (2 Ago 2013)

Sr. Anus , en este valor no se puede operar con stops. 

Fíjese que la acción marca el mínimo en 33.00 euros.... A más de uno le han jodido bien.... Ya que es apenas un segundo lo que ha cotizado a esos precios.... Digamos que no ha seguido una pauta normal. 

Se puede saber por qué entro ayer tanta gente del hilo en este valor?


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2013)

Muy interesante.

J.C. Penney Can


----------



## sr.anus (2 Ago 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Sr. Anus , en este valor no se puede operar con stops.
> 
> Fíjese que la acción marca el mínimo en 33.00 euros.... A más de uno le han jodido bien.... Ya que es apenas un segundo lo que ha cotizado a esos precios.... Digamos que no ha seguido una pauta normal.
> 
> Se puede saber por qué entro ayer tanta gente del hilo en este valor?



no comparto su opinion paulistano, siempre me meto con un stop, mas o menos holgado. Que despues vienen los enganchones. De todas formas la espero mas abajo para volver a intentarlo


----------



## lonchaminimalista (2 Ago 2013)

Interdin compró ayer 100k de TRE y hoy sigue por el mismo camino ... mientras tanto el valor a su bola, wtf?


----------



## Tonto Simon (2 Ago 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Sr. Anus , en este valor no se puede operar con stops.
> 
> Fíjese que la acción marca el mínimo en 33.00 euros.... A más de uno le han jodido bien.... Ya que es apenas un segundo lo que ha cotizado a esos precios.... Digamos que no ha seguido una pauta normal.
> 
> Se puede saber por qué entro ayer tanta gente del hilo en este valor?



Yo por TÉCNICO ::


----------



## LÁNGARO (2 Ago 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Sr. Anus , en este valor no se puede operar con stops.
> 
> Fíjese que la acción marca el mínimo en 33.00 euros.... A más de uno le han jodido bien.... Ya que es apenas un segundo lo que ha cotizado a esos precios.... Digamos que no ha seguido una pauta normal.
> 
> Se puede saber por qué entro ayer tanta gente del hilo en este valor?



yo por TESTICULAR...


----------



## ponzi (2 Ago 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Sr. Anus , en este valor no se puede operar con stops.
> 
> Fíjese que la acción marca el mínimo en 33.00 euros.... A más de uno le han jodido bien.... Ya que es apenas un segundo lo que ha cotizado a esos precios.... Digamos que no ha seguido una pauta normal.
> 
> Se puede saber por qué entro ayer tanta gente del hilo en este valor?



Si el proximo viernes estan por debajo de 30 y veo que han bajado los cortos comprare tr.Financieramente no estan mal.Solo padecen un mal y es que al igual que duro son incapaces de generar flujos de caja todos los años,por eso son tan volatiles


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2013)

Atentos al oro, canario en la mina.

Se descuenta un buen resultado de paro. Si es muy bueno, las alarmas se volverán a encender generando dudas sobre la extensión del programa de compras del jodío judío.

Recordad que ante el dato de paro, se cumple con mucha frecuencia que la primera reacción es atrapagacelas. Después ya consolida el movimiento en la dirección correcta.

Cuidado en los 1696, a los larguistas ::


----------



## paulistano (2 Ago 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> no comparto su opinion paulistano, siempre me meto con un stop, mas o menos holgado. Que despues vienen los enganchones. De todas formas la espero mas abajo para volver a intentarlo



Bueno, me he expresado mal....me referia a stop fijado en el broker, programado.

Por supuesto el stop siempre, pero en este valor stop mental.

El que comprase hoy a 33,50.....y puso su stop en 33,15.

Por culpa del rayajo a 33,00 se le han vendido las acciones y se le ha quedado cara de gili.

Pero el fijarse stops, fundamental en esto.


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Atentos al oro, canario en la mina.
> 
> Se descuenta un buen resultado de paro. Si es muy bueno, las alarmas se volverán a encender generando dudas sobre la extensión del programa de compras del jodío judío.
> 
> ...



Mola tu nueva avatar. Sinónimo de dar por el culo es salir chulito de un agujero rojo ::


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Mola tu nueva avatar. Sinónimo de dar por el culo es salir chulito de un agujero rojo ::



Meapilas, lameaceras, ..... ¿buscas bronca?


----------



## Krim (2 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Meapilas, lameaceras, ..... ¿buscas bronca?



Dios, las míticas máscaras de la lucha libre mexicana :XX::XX:. No hay nada más aterrador (y a la vez ridículo) que 4 tíos jugando al mus con eso puesto


----------



## Snowball (2 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Atentos al oro, canario en la mina.
> 
> Se descuenta un buen resultado de paro. Si es muy bueno, las alarmas se volverán a encender generando dudas sobre la extensión del programa de compras del jodío judío.
> 
> ...



Parece que la liebre puede saltar por los treasuries yankees... :



> here is one vitally important number that everyone needs to be watching right now, and it doesn’t have anything to do with unemployment, inflation or housing.
> 
> *The number that I am talking about is the yield on 10 year U.S. Treasurie*s.
> 
> ...



El 10year cerró ayer casi en máximos anuales



> * 2.7230 Up 0.13(5.01%)*



Y ojo que hoy hay datos de empleo NON-FARM. Y esto se dice en portada de yahoo finance ahora mismo :



> *U.S. jobs data may show strength, prompt stimulus end *



Los datos pueden batir el consenso de los analistas (se espera de media 185000)



> Deutsche Bank sube su previsión a +225.000 empleos no agrícolas


----------



## Tono (2 Ago 2013)

Buenos días.

¿el nuevo avatar de Bertok es el famoso Rubalbárcenas que dice la prensa?

Buen dato del paro, pero la peor filiación a la seguridad social de los últimos 5 años. No se puede tener todo.

*IAG elevó un 155% sus 'números rojos' en el primer semestre*

Pérdidas de 503 millones en el primer semestre. Esta subiendo un 3,5% ienso:

IAG elevó un 155% sus 'números rojos' en el primer semestre





burbufilia dijo:


> Creía que le troleaba a terraenxebre, qué despiste llevo jejeje. Eres al que le decía que tenías un apero de labranza por vivienda?



Puede ser. Era con el que te quoteabas tan cariñosamente en estos post (y otros muchos) :XX::XX: 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-07-2009-continuamos-bingo-2.html#post1823141

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...18-09-2009-hoy-resucitamos-2.html#post2014323


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2013)

Estoy acojonado con Tito Hodar ::::::

Anlisis Hdar: As fue julio y as ser agosto en bolsa,Inversin - Bolsas - Mercados. Expansin.com

---------- Post added 02-ago-2013 at 11:04 ----------

Interesante: comisiones de brokers.


----------



## HisHoliness (2 Ago 2013)

FCC sólo se ha tomado un respiro para echarme a mi....

Y buenos dia!


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2013)

*Una Fed más hawkish obliga a un reposicionamiento de cartera
*

La 10yr no llegaba a estos niveles desde el tercer trimestre del 2011, lo mismo para la 30yr yield. Hace entonces casi DOS años que no veíamos a las tasas en este nivel lo cual desencadenó un SELLOFF global en bonos, monedas, commodities y acciones. La 10yr el 2/5/13 estaba en 1.62%, el viernes cerró en 2.57% o sea, 95 puntos básicos de suba, enorme movimiento. La 30yr el 2/5/13 estaba 2.81%, el viernes cerró en 3.64%, o sea, 83 puntos básicos de suba, otro enorme movimiento. El bono de 10 tiene una duration aproximada de 8 costando entonces un retorno negativo de aproximadamente 7% desde el 2/5/13. El bono de 30 tiene aproximadamente una duration de 20 costando nada más y nada menos que 16% de retorno negativo aproximado desde el 2/5/13. (Universidad Torcuato Di Tella: Inicio del Programa “Mercados Financieros Globales”, Director: Germán Fermo)

Queda muy claro entonces que el embate a los precios de bonos soberanos americanos ha sido muy violento y esto repercutió en todos lados por la sencilla razón de que todos los valores presentes del planeta usan como base a la curva soberana americana. Tengo la sensación de que el mercado está entrando en un mini-paradigma donde las tasas seguirán siendo bajas pero no mínimas y este solo detalle obviamente ha generado pérdidas enormes en carteras de bonos en especial aquellas que tienen doble volatilidad: volatilidad por el lado de yields y por el lado de monedas.

Parecería que la 10yr se estabilizará en un rango en torno al 2.40/2.70% y se quedará ahí por los próximos meses lejos ya de su mínimo de 1.39% (julio del 2012) y a partir de este renovado rango de a poco irá subiendo acompañando lo que debería ser una normalización muy gradual pero necesaria de la forma de transitar esta crisis. El tránsito de un escenario de tasas mínimas a uno de tasas bajas no ha sido fácil en especial para aquellas carteras que vienen operando en piloto automático desde el 2009. Estar long oro, long bonos en moneda local, long commodities ha sido muy doloroso durante el 2013.

La reflación inducida por la Fed de Bernanke desde el 2009 ha sido muy útil en estabilizar a mercados que por entonces estaban histéricos. Pero también es cierto que una economía capitalista debe comprender que no puede permanecer in-eternum con respirador artificial, debe comprender que los estímulos fueron muy útiles al inicio de la crisis pero que actualmente bien pueden estar creando más problemas que soluciones. La Fed parecería haber comprendido que la discrepancia en la velocidad a la que los mercados financieros se han recuperado relativos a una economía real mejor pero en lenta recuperación, pueden estar sembrando las bases para la próxima gran burbuja.

Los QEs de Bernanke quebraron por completo la sintonía fina entre economía real y “pricing” de activos financieros con el riesgo de burbujear por el aire en algún punto del planeta. Comenzar a frenar QE desde ahora probablemente sea la decisión correcta aunque dolorosa en el corto plazo. Quizá haya llegado el tiempo de madurar y de comprender que, nos guste o no, esto todavía es una crisis de dimensiones históricas y que de la misma se deberá salir con dolor transcendiendo al mundo virtual al que nos condujo la Reserva Federal desde el 2009.


----------



## Tono (2 Ago 2013)

vaya silencio...

parece la calma que antecede la tempestad

¿os han saltado todos los SL a la vez?


----------



## Snowball (2 Ago 2013)

Tono dijo:


> vaya silencio...
> 
> parece la calma que antecede la tempestad
> 
> ¿os han saltado todos los SL a la vez?



¿Que hueles/intuyes Tono ?


----------



## Sin_Perdón (2 Ago 2013)

Resultados de ANR. 

Alpha Natural Resources, Inc. : Alpha Natural Resources Announces Results for Second Quarter 2013
08/02/2013 | 07:05am US/EasternRecommend:
0 
BRISTOL, Va., Aug. 2, 2013 /PRNewswire/ -- Alpha Natural Resources, Inc. (NYSE: ANR), a leading U.S. coal producer, reported a second quarter 2013 net loss of $186 million or $0.84 per diluted share compared with a net loss of $2.2 billion or $10.14 per diluted share in the second quarter of 2012 which included approximately $2.5 billion of pre-tax impairment and restructuring charges. Excluding the items described in our "Reconciliation of Adjusted Net Loss to Net Loss," the second quarter 2013 adjusted net loss was $129 million or $0.59 per diluted share compared with adjusted net loss of $72 million or $0.33 per diluted share in the second quarter of 2012.

Earnings before interest, taxes, depreciation, depletion and amortization (EBITDA) for the second quarter of 2013 was $3 million, compared with an EBITDA loss of $2.4 billion in the year ago period. Excluding the items described in our "Reconciliation of EBITDA and Adjusted EBITDA to Net Loss," the second quarter 2013 Adjusted EBITDA was $76 million, compared with $186 million in the second quarter of 2012.


----------



## Tono (2 Ago 2013)

Snowball dijo:


> ¿Que hueles/intuyes Tono ?



En el IBEX un reversal de la ostia.

y en política que han esperado a las palabras de Rajoy en la cámara para sacar toda la artillería pesada este fin de semana en la prensa

y que esta noche no mojaré el churro ya que no me he dignado mirar los folletos de la agencia de viajes que ha traído mi mujer para ver que hacemos la 2º quincena de agosto.


----------



## Snowball (2 Ago 2013)

Importante...



> La 10yr no llegaba a estos niveles desde el tercer trimestre del 2011, lo mismo para la 30yr yield. Hace entonces casi DOS años que no veíamos a las tasas en este nivel *lo cual desencadenó un SELLOFF global en bonos, monedas, commodities y acciones.*



¿No coincidió lo remarcado en negrita con el downgrade de S&P del rating USA en agosto de 2011?


----------



## Sealand (2 Ago 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> ¿el nuevo avatar de Bertok es el famoso Rubalbárcenas que dice la prensa?




*GUANTED, VIVO O ESTROPEAO*


----------



## ddddd (2 Ago 2013)

Buenas tardes.

Con la previsible caída de ANR en el día de hoy debido a los malos resultados, ¿creéis que sería buen momento para volver a tomar posiciones aunque sea a cortísimo plazo o mejor esperar contando con que pueda volver a visitar nuevos mínimos?

Saludos.


----------



## Tono (2 Ago 2013)

Sealand dijo:


> *GUANTED, VIVO O ESTROPEAO*



es más guapo bertok, dónde va a parar


----------



## ave phoenix (2 Ago 2013)

ddddd dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> Con la previsible caída de ANR en el día de hoy debido a los malos resultados, ¿creéis que sería buen momento para volver a tomar posiciones aunque sea a cortísimo plazo o mejor esperar contando con que pueda volver a visitar nuevos mínimos?
> 
> Saludos.



De momento "solo" un -4.60% en el pre


----------



## romanrdgz (2 Ago 2013)

ddddd dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> Con la previsible caída de ANR en el día de hoy debido a los malos resultados, ¿creéis que sería buen momento para volver a tomar posiciones aunque sea a cortísimo plazo o mejor esperar contando con que pueda volver a visitar nuevos mínimos?
> 
> Saludos.



¿Qué te hace pensar que caerá? Los resultados no son malos comparados con los del año pasado en este mismo cuarto, todo lo contrario. Que iba a haber pérdidas ya se suponía. 

Será interesante ver qué ocurre con ANR hoy.


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2013)

Cojonudo un titular en eleconomista.es. Dicen que el IBEX está atastado en 8.500.


----------



## Namreir (2 Ago 2013)

Nos vamos a los 10.000.


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2013)

ddddd dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> Con la previsible caída de ANR en el día de hoy debido a los malos resultados, ¿creéis que sería buen momento para volver a tomar posiciones aunque sea a cortísimo plazo o mejor esperar contando con que pueda volver a visitar nuevos mínimos?
> 
> Saludos.



Vamos a ver qué dice el mercado.


----------



## Tono (2 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Cojonudo un titular en eleconomista.es. Dicen que el IBEX está atastado en 8.500.



Me parece que se va a desatastar a partir de las 2 en punto.

Y va a llover guano granizado


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2013)

pillo simio, recordad que el primer movimiento suele ser fake


----------



## Krim (2 Ago 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> FCC sólo se ha tomado un respiro para echarme a mi....
> 
> Y buenos dia!



Bueno, no te sientas mal...ayer escribí todo serio que "no me convencía la subida"...ahora en lugar del chart, me sale un trolface. :XX:


----------



## alimon (2 Ago 2013)

Rojo sangreeeeeeeee



------


Dato peor de lo esperado.

Ahora lo malo vuelve a ser malo,o estamos en el movimieno fake.


Aunque la tasa de paro baja, por menos número de personas apuntadas.ienso:


----------



## HisHoliness (2 Ago 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Bueno, no te sientas mal...ayer escribí todo serio que "no me convencía la subida"...ahora en lugar del chart, me sale un trolface. :XX:



Ná si mal no me sienta, lo beneficios recogidos fueron buenos, pero me dan ganas de subir otra vez....


----------



## hydra69 (2 Ago 2013)

Bueno ya viene el niggah a repartir amor...a los ojetes relucientes...


----------



## paulistano (2 Ago 2013)

Pillo sitio


----------



## Sealand (2 Ago 2013)

Tono dijo:


> es más guapo bertok, dónde va a parar



Lo único que el güeno de Bertok debería comer más o follar menos porque se está quedando en la quilla 

A ver si el 22 de Septiembre hay un cataclismo bursátil tras las elecciones alemanas para poder pillar alguna golosina a largo, si ni el discurso del bocachancla ha conseguido hundir el íbex solo los teutones podrán hacer que deje de subir cual rabo de cincuentón enviagrado en Punta Cana.


----------



## Jose (2 Ago 2013)

*ochomilquinientossesenta ... parece que ha llegado la hora*

ay..ay..ay.
Que están soltando papelones de 500.000 títulos de golpe en los bancos medianos...... parece que ha llegado la hora.

saludos;


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Ago 2013)

Jose dijo:


> ay..ay..ay.
> Que están soltando papelones de 500.000 títulos de golpe en los bancos medianos...... parece que ha llegado la hora.
> 
> saludos;



_Ojo a Bankinter 
En los últimos minutos ha entrado en una volatilidad tremenda, primero con bajadas muy agresivas. No sabemos muy bien lo que pasa._


----------



## HisHoliness (2 Ago 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Me parece que se va a desatastar a partir de las 2 en punto.
> 
> Y va a llover guano granizado


----------



## Jose (2 Ago 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> _Ojo a Bankinter
> En los últimos minutos ha entrado en una volatilidad tremenda, primero con bajadas muy agresivas. No sabemos muy bien lo que pasa._




20 minutos antes han hecho lo mismo en pop, que ha llegado a caer un 4.20%
saludos,


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2013)

Sealand dijo:


> Lo único que el güeno de Bertok debería comer más o follar menos porque se está quedando en la quilla
> 
> A ver si el 22 de Septiembre hay un cataclismo bursátil tras las elecciones alemanas para poder pillar alguna golosina a largo, si ni el discurso del bocachancla ha conseguido hundir el íbex solo los teutones podrán hacer que deje de subir cual rabo de cincuentón enviagrado en Punta Cana.



ahi le has dao compañero::


----------



## alimon (2 Ago 2013)

Mirad el gráfico de Amadeus, que punto de entrada y despioje tan majo han dejado durante apenas unos segundos.


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2013)

lo llevan para arriba.


----------



## HisHoliness (2 Ago 2013)

Y lo de IAG? La noticia de hoy es..
IAG pierde 503 millones hasta junio, 2,5 veces más que hace un año - elEconomista.es

y se pone a subir un 5%...

No entiendo ná...


----------



## Krim (2 Ago 2013)

¿Cepo para osos, Sargento? El joro ha dado un chupinazo muy serio antes, pero siendo serios, tan bajista que es...dificil de creer.


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2013)

lo manejan con 4 contratos. El SP cuidado en los 1696


----------



## ave phoenix (2 Ago 2013)

ANR debería rebotar en los 5$, si no...::


----------



## ddddd (2 Ago 2013)

ave phoenix dijo:


> ANR debería rebotar en los 5$, si no...::



Tal vez sea ahora el momento de entrar.


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2013)

ave phoenix dijo:


> ANR debería rebotar en los 5$, si no...::



Entre 4,80 y 4,90 servidor va a pegar un tiro.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Entre 4,80 y 4,90 servidor va a pegar un tiro.



en el coxis :no:


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> en el coxis :no:



Si es necesario, sin problema. Hasta le tiro con un plátano para ganar pasta


----------



## Tonto Simon (2 Ago 2013)

ddddd dijo:


> Tal vez sea ahora el momento de entrar.



No se, yo no acabo de ver lo que ve Jánus con el carbón, pero si se quiere entrar en unos días se debería ver suelo. Winter si coming y tal.


----------



## Krim (2 Ago 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> No se, yo no acabo de ver lo que ve Jánus con el carbón, pero si se quiere entrar en unos días se debería ver suelo. *Winter si coming y tal*.



Hombre, justamente por eso XDDD


----------



## Tonto Simon (2 Ago 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Hombre, justamente por eso XDDD



 si por eso lo digo. Si hay un buen momento pal carbón es entrar en veraniego y vender a primeros de ańo


----------



## HisHoliness (2 Ago 2013)

US factory orders rise 1,5%, missing the estimate 2,3%....


----------



## politicodemadreputa (2 Ago 2013)

all rise rise rise.... Arroz para todos.



HisHoliness dijo:


> US factory orders rise 1,5%, missing the estimate 2,3%....


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2013)

Vean lo que es la bolsa y lo que es no ser prudente con los stops. Turquoise Hill.


----------



## Antigona (2 Ago 2013)

Pero qué troll es el puto Ibex, jajaja, hasta hoy vamos a cerrar en verde???


----------



## politicodemadreputa (2 Ago 2013)

Tengo TEF en 12,05 en 11,60 y en 9,76.... pirameando, pirameando, piramendoooo starlux !


----------



## Antigona (2 Ago 2013)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Tengo TEF en 12,05 en 11,60 y en 9,76.... pirameando, pirameando, piramendoooo starlux !



Lol, eres un buen ejemplo de martingala y gacela jajaja


----------



## HisHoliness (2 Ago 2013)

FCC tirando del Ibex o que?


----------



## alimon (2 Ago 2013)

Amadeus tiene un metesaca facil hoy pa sacarse 500-1000 pavos.

Fijaos como la bajan momentaneamente al entorno de los 25,60-65-55, durante unos segundos, para después subirla a los25-85-90-95 segundos despues.

Via CFDs puede hacerse bien.


----------



## politicodemadreputa (2 Ago 2013)

Yo sigo al Jato al chaval, el es mi pastor y mi maestro. Siempre he ganado dineros con el.



Antigona dijo:


> Lol, eres un buen ejemplo de martingala y gacela jajaja


----------



## j.w.pepper (2 Ago 2013)

Dentro de ANR, 5 USD con todos los cojones del mundo sr. Janus.


----------



## Antigona (2 Ago 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> FCC tirando del Ibex o que?



Eso parece! Los bancos muy flojitos, aunque se están recuperando.


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> FCC tirando del Ibex o que?



Quien iba a decir hace unos meses que FCC y Gamesa iban a ser los champions del índice!!!!

Lección maestra.

---------- Post added 02-ago-2013 at 16:30 ----------




j.w.pepper dijo:


> Dentro de ANR, 5 USD con todos los cojones del mundo sr. Janus.



Ya hablaremos . De momento, dejo el suspense.


----------



## Krim (2 Ago 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Pero qué troll es el puto Ibex, jajaja, hasta hoy vamos a cerrar en verde???



El Ibex lleva desde el 23 de Julio pelándosela de espaldas al mundo, y a saber cuanto tiempo piensan seguir. Lo normal sería que poco, pero son perfectamente capaces de tirarse todo Agosto en ese plan.

---------- Post added 02-ago-2013 at 16:33 ----------




Janus dijo:


> Quien iba a decir hace unos meses que FCC y Gamesa iban a ser los champions del índice!!!!



Técnicamente, Gamesa ni siquiera es del índice


----------



## FranR (2 Ago 2013)

Me vengo a ver la resolución de esto.

Cuatro toques a nivel...a ver como torean.

El SP ha dado el giro (aunque sea mínimo) donde debía.


----------



## HisHoliness (2 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Quien iba a decir hace unos meses que FCC y Gamesa iban a ser los champions del índice!!!!
> 
> Lección maestra.



Desde luego. 

Y si corrige el lunes me meto de nuevo. No me quiero perder otra fiesta como la de Gamesa.


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> No se, yo no acabo de ver lo que ve Jánus con el carbón, pero si se quiere entrar en unos días se debería ver suelo. Winter si coming y tal.



ANR está en mínimos históricos y en tendencia primaria bajista APLASTANTE. Esto es suficiente como para no meter un largo ahora cuya aspiración no sería más que un rebote de corto plazo.

Lo que se está jugando ARN es su supervivencia empresarial en un nuevo paradigma de Independencia Energética de US. El Shale Gas y los bajos precios de Gas Natural les han llevado a tener pérdidas constantes. Además tienen al negro totalmente en contra y le quedan largos años de mandato hasta que llegue un republicano y vuelva a postar por el carbón.

ANR lo tiene francamente difícil para salir adelante. Mejor lo tiene Peabody Energy cuya estructura de costes le va a permitir más tiempo el ataque del negrata.

Las tengo en seguimiento.


----------



## Krim (2 Ago 2013)

Es gracioso: Juraría que para Gamesa hace unos meses valía exactamente el mismo argumento. .


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Es gracioso: Juraría que para Gamesa hace unos meses valía exactamente el mismo argumento. .



No hacen falta muchos argumentos, de hecho ninguno.

El gráfico refleja todas las opiniones, incluso las de los que manejan las cotizaciones.

Hoy ha abierto en gap a la baja y marcando mínimos históricos. Es imposible acertar el día del suelo.

Que siga bajando, ya girará.


----------



## alimon (2 Ago 2013)

Y cuarta vez la misma jugada en Amadeus.

Esta vez dejo orden de compra.


----------



## inversobres (2 Ago 2013)

Bajada totalmente fake. Miren el vix. Cuidado on el reversal.


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2013)

Yelp: puro escándalo. Nunca, por mucho que cueste, hay que ir contra el mercado.


----------



## inversobres (2 Ago 2013)

Ejem... Ni un minuto han tardado.


----------



## mataresfacil (2 Ago 2013)

la puta resistencia abatir en sacyr es 2,88, increible dato.


----------



## inversobres (2 Ago 2013)

@bertok, vaya vuelta que ha pegado el oro redios.


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2013)

Oro o SP están en fake.

El SP está en zona de giro (no sé si profunda o no pero es zona de giro).

La verdad es que lo mueven con cuatro contratos.

Cuando peguen el hachazo será visto y no visto.


----------



## Tio Masclet (2 Ago 2013)

Buenas tardes.
ANR se ha anclado en el 5 pelao y, ni p'arriba ni p'abajo.


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Oro o SP están en fake.
> 
> El SP está en zona de giro (no sé si profunda o no pero es zona de giro).
> 
> ...



A veces es mejor esperar sin hablar a que sea el mercado el que habla. Por el retrovisor todo se justifica. Sin acritud.

---------- Post added 02-ago-2013 at 17:08 ----------




Tio Masclet dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> ANR se ha anclado en el 5 pelao y, ni p'arriba ni p'abajo.



Pues cuidado porque cuando no se sube, se baja.

Ahora no tiene volumen.


----------



## Tono (2 Ago 2013)

Sentís la electricidad en la piel?
va a caer otra tormentita de verano en los últimos 15 minutos antes del cierre.
Cuidado en dónde caen los rayos.


----------



## Tio Masclet (2 Ago 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Sentís la electricidad en la piel?
> va a caer otra tormentita de verano en los últimos 15 minutos antes del cierre.
> Cuidado en dónde caen los rayos.



De momento mis Sacyres se están llevando su ración.


----------



## Krim (2 Ago 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Sentís la electricidad en la piel?
> va a caer otra tormentita de verano en los últimos 15 minutos antes del cierre.
> Cuidado en dónde caen los rayos.



¿Igual que la tormenta de guano que iba a caer a partir de las 14:00?


----------



## paulistano (2 Ago 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> ANR se ha anclado en el 5 pelao y, ni p'arriba ni p'abajo.



La putada de estas operaciones es que si no tienes cuenta en dolares como los pros del hilo, te frien a comisiones.

Yo hace un año con Janus de la mano no se si compré hanwa solar o algo asi, le sacamos un 10% y el beneficio en cuenta entre pitos y flautas fue justito justito:ouch:


Perdidos los 5.


----------



## Tio Masclet (2 Ago 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> La putada de estas operaciones es que si no tienes cuenta en dolares como los pros del hilo, te frien a comisiones.
> 
> Yo hace un año con Janus de la mano no se si compré hanwa solar o algo asi, le sacamos un 10% y el beneficio en cuenta entre pitos y flautas fue justito justito:ouch:
> 
> ...



¡Coñooo! y bien perdidos.


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2013)

Fuerte volumen bajista. Hay que tener paciencia para entrar y no para estar dentro.


----------



## Tono (2 Ago 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Y lo de IAG? La noticia de hoy es..
> IAG pierde 503 millones hasta junio, 2,5 veces más que hace un año - elEconomista.es
> 
> y se pone a subir un 5%...
> ...



Esa misma pregunta la hice yo unos post antes, el dato no es malo es peor y acabará con un +6%

Así no se puede jugar (al menos los que usamos libreta y lápiz para operar)


----------



## paulistano (2 Ago 2013)

Tono ahora que hablas de tormenta.

El otro dia conoci al sobrino de un tio que es jefazo en planta electrica del norte de españa, pues bien, esta obsesionado con que una tormenta electrica va a dejar sin electricidad a españa durante 4 o 5 dias....segun este chaval su tio esta cerca de ser un preparacionista, si no lo es yaienso:

Y yo con la despensa vacia de latunes:


----------



## Tono (2 Ago 2013)

Krim dijo:


> ¿Igual que la tormenta de guano que iba a caer a partir de las 14:00?



Las tormentas de verano es lo que tienen, duran un momento y después sale el sol (and somebody gets soaked)


----------



## inversobres (2 Ago 2013)

Veremos como aguantan los 566 de fran en el cierre.


----------



## The Hellion (2 Ago 2013)

Cuidadito con los giros y las gacelas cargadas hasta las trancas, que vienen los volantazos y luego pasa lo que pasa


----------



## inversobres (2 Ago 2013)

El vix va marcando minimo tras minimo. Al cierrre europeo puede pegar el chispazo.

---------- Post added 02-ago-2013 at 17:30 ----------

566 clavados. Menuda panda de hdlgp.

---------- Post added 02-ago-2013 at 17:31 ----------

Ahora usa parriba, barremos la casa y aqui no ha pasado nada.


----------



## Tono (2 Ago 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Tono ahora que hablas de tormenta.
> 
> El otro dia conoci al sobrino de un tio que es jefazo en planta electrica del norte de españa, pues bien, esta obsesionado con que una tormenta electrica va a dejar sin electricidad a españa durante 4 o 5 dias....segun este chaval su tio esta cerca de ser un preparacionista, si no lo es yaienso:
> 
> Y yo con la despensa vacia de latunes:



sobre la probabilidad de una tormenta...







Lo del atún tiene fácil solución







En el Lidl.
Promoción. 1 Kg = 19,16 €. Con cada 7 acciones de Sacyr compras un bote.


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2013)

Los datos de hoy en ANR son todavía peores

Financial Statements for Alpha Natural Resources, Inc. - Google Finance

Alpha Natural Resources posts 2Q loss on lower prices, Cumberland mine woes - The Washington Post

*Alpha Natural Resources posts 2Q loss on lower prices, Cumberland mine woes
*

By Associated Press, Updated: Friday, August 2, 4:31 PM
BRISTOL, Va. — Alpha Natural Resources Inc. posted a loss Friday as prices and profit margins collapsed on falling demand for coal.

*A year ago, Alpha had a margin of $6.57 per ton of coal it sold. In the most recent quarter, that had shrunk to $2.72.
*

The 30-year fixed-rate average jumped up to 4.39 percent, up from 4.31 percent last week.

The Justice Department and 33 state attorneys general want to force Apple to sign contracts with publishers that don’t prevent Apple or other e-book stores from competing on price.

A new study finds that fringe benefits are on the decline for more and more executives.

The amount of coal it sold fell, too, down 19 percent to 21.6 million tons.

Alpha shares slumped 8 percent and other coal miners tumbled as well.

Alpha’s declining margins and volume drove revenue down almost 28 percent to $1.34 billion, from $1.85 billion a year earlier.

Alpha lost $185.7 million, or 84 cents per share, for the quarter that ended June 30. A year earlier, it lost $2.23 billion, or $10.14 per share, as it wrote down the value of assets and took restructuring charges, for a total charge of $2.5 billion.

If not for one-time items in both quarters, its most recent loss would have growth to $129 million, or 59 cents per share, from $72 million, or 33 cents per share, a year ago.

*Analysts surveyed by FactSet had been expecting a loss of 34 cents per share on revenue of $1.85 billion.
*
Besides the pricing pressure, the company had unexpected downtime at its Cumberland mine and unfavorable mining conditions at its Emerald mine, both of which hurt production and shipments of some high-margin coal. The company announced on July 15 that the Cumberland mine is shut down while it fixes the roof of a key part of the mine.

Chairman and CEO Kevin Crutchfield said the company is idling unprofitable coal capacity for coal used for heating and steelmaking, “and we anticipate additional actions may be required between now and the end of the year.” It’s adjusting overhead and capital spending to be in line with the company’s changing size, he said.

Coal inventory at U.S. utilities is shrinking, which should lead to more demand in the future, he said.

The company said it expects to ship 83 million to 91 million tons of coal this year.

Shares of Alpha Natural Resources Inc. fell 42 cents to $5.02 in early trading.


----------



## inversobres (2 Ago 2013)

Dicho y hecho, usa recuperando terreno. Vaya quincena que llevamos.

---------- Post added 02-ago-2013 at 17:40 ----------

Galleton importante del vix. Vienen curvas.


----------



## FranR (2 Ago 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> El vix va marcando minimo tras minimo. Al cierrre europeo puede pegar el chispazo.
> 
> ---------- Post added 02-ago-2013 at 17:30 ----------
> 
> ...



Un pelín por arriba...

El nivel se ha portado durante toda la jornada y el inferior casi clavado. Todo el día metidos en CP previsto (8.496-8.566)

Experiencia de veces anteriores que hemos tenido, nivel relevante a medio y cierre ligeramente superior:

El cierre era para colar órdenes y cargarse a la gente en las siguientes dos sesiones.

Solo nos queda esperar el cierre usano y su comportamiento en 1707-1700 y lo que diga el FMI, para ver si hemos acertado el lunes-martes, o no.


VIERNES TERMINAL!!!!!

Buen finde.


----------



## vmmp29 (2 Ago 2013)

pues nada no han querido bajar 574.....


----------



## Tono (2 Ago 2013)

El FMI ha advertido que a la vivienda le queda un 15% de caída (con sus consecuencias en morosidad, provisiones, etc)

Y además ha salido esta noticia

La Sareb contrata un swaps por un importe de 42.000 millones en bonos senior



> En concreto, el banco malo ha emitido bonos con vencimiento a uno, dos y tres años y referenciados al Euribor a tres meses más un diferencial, que en ningún caso superará los 200 puntos básicos.
> 
> "Para eliminar la incertidumbre sobre el impacto de este coste en las cuenta de Sareb, la compañía ha contratado Interés Rate Swaps (IRS) que le permitirán a partir de ahora y durante los próximos nueve años pagar unos intereses fijos, independientemente de la evolución que registre el Euríbor a tres meses", explica la sociedad presidida por Belén Romana.



La Sareb contrata un swaps por un importe de 42.000 millones en bonos senior

¿Como se traduce esto en cristiano?


----------



## atman (2 Ago 2013)

Esteee... la Belén Romana ésta... sabrá lo que es un swap... ¿no?

El euribor no tiene mucho más para donde bajar, así que la prima a pagar tiene que ser curiosa. Ahora supongamos que, tal y como ha andado "revoloteando" por ahí, se establece una política de tipos cero, por otro lado, si el diferencial "de hasta dos puntos" se aplica en función de la prima de riesgo respecto al bono alemán (por ejemplo). Y resulta que esa prima de riesgo baja... Resulta que el Sareb tendría que seguir haciendo cómodos pagos por la diferencia del seguro...

...y cuando digo que la prima de riesgo respecto al bono alemán baja... no hablo de que la situación de españa mejore, sino que la situación alemana empeore.


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2013)

atman dijo:


> Esteee... la Belén Romana ésta... sabrá lo que es un swap... ¿no?



No hace falta, esta ronda la pagamos nosotros 8:


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2013)

Alpha sigue muy bajista.

No coge fuerzas ni para corregir un poquito. La forma de bajar más puede ser con una vela roja potente que haga perder niveles. Un poco como viene haciendo la plata durante muchos meses.


----------



## mataresfacil (2 Ago 2013)

Entro .......................:´´´´´´( me entero de sacyr....................................... me voy de finde.


----------



## atman (2 Ago 2013)

LinkedIn membership and revenue soar, mobile outlook promising | Reuters

Hoy un 11% arriba. 

No vale para nada, pero se ha puesto de moda...


----------



## Tono (2 Ago 2013)

atman dijo:


> Esteee... la Belén Romana ésta... sabrá lo que es un swap... ¿no?
> 
> El euribor no tiene mucho más para donde bajar, así que la prima a pagar tiene que ser curiosa. Ahora supongamos que, tal y como ha andado "revoloteando" por ahí, se establece una política de tipos cero, por otro lado, si el diferencial "de hasta dos puntos" se aplica en función de la prima de riesgo respecto al bono alemán (por ejemplo). Y resulta que esa prima de riesgo baja... Resulta que el Sareb tendría que seguir haciendo cómodos pagos por la diferencia del seguro...
> 
> ...y cuando digo que la prima de riesgo respecto al bono alemán baja... no hablo de que la situación de españa mejore, sino que la situación alemana empeore.



es que esto es lo que se me escapa a mí, se supone que el riesgo de cubrirse frente a subidas de los tipos no es tan alto (y además para semejante millonada, ojo al dato)
¿sospecha de subida de tipos? ¿los asesores de Romana están a sueldo de su enemigo?

Atman, paisano, he estado calculando los 10 Km en línea recta desde el Puzo do boi, y me sale que o provienes/eres de Zobra o de Masgalán. ¿...?


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2013)

Tono dijo:


> es que esto es lo que se me escapa a mí, se supone que el riesgo de cubrirse frente a subidas de los tipos no es tan alto (y además para semejante millonada, ojo al dato)
> ¿sospecha de subida de tipos? ¿los asesores de Romana están a sueldo de su enemigo?
> 
> Atman, paisano, he estado calculando los 10 Km en línea recta desde el Puzo do boi, y me sale que o provienes eres de Zobra o de Masgalán. ¿...?



Yo creo que el riesgo de cubrirse ante subidas de tipos es alto y se cotiza caro. Los tipos irán hacia arriba y en un IRS a bastantes años vista ..... contempla todos los escenarios de subidas radicales de los tipos.

Esto cuesta una pasta gansa.


----------



## atman (2 Ago 2013)

Tono dijo:


> es que esto es lo que se me escapa a mí, se supone que el riesgo de cubrirse frente a subidas de los tipos no es tan alto (y además para semejante millonada, ojo al dato)
> ¿sospecha de subida de tipos? ¿los asesores de Romana están a sueldo de su enemigo?
> 
> Atman, paisano, he estado calculando los 10 Km en línea recta desde el Puzo do boi, y me sale que o provienes/eres de Zobra o de Masgalán. ¿...?



No, es al otro lado del Candán, antes de llegar a Cachafeiro.


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2013)

atman dijo:


> LinkedIn membership and revenue soar, mobile outlook promising | Reuters
> 
> Hoy un 11% arriba.
> 
> No vale para nada, pero se ha puesto de moda...



26.000 millones de USD y con un PER de 672 :ouch::ouch::ouch:


----------



## Tono (2 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Yo creo que el riesgo de cubrirse ante subidas de tipos es alto y se cotiza caro. Los tipos irán hacia arriba y en un IRS a bastantes años vista ..... contempla todos los escenarios de subidas radicales de los tipos.
> 
> Esto cuesta una pasta gansa.



Mucho, mucho dinero cuesta. Y más pra esa mierda de SAREB que ya tiene unos gastos fijos de 1800M al año (unos 1000M son financieros vinculados a los bonos de deuda senior, subordinada, retribución del capital inicial invertido e intereses (800 M€) de crédito promotor).
Uno piensa esto fríamente y...


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2013)

El carbón está más o menos como las solares hace unos años.

Sobreproducción mundial.
Mercado y demanda a la baja.

La diferencia es que no hay bancos ni instituciones chinas para refinanciar las deudas de forma perenne.


----------



## atman (2 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Yo creo que el riesgo de cubrirse ante subidas de tipos es alto y se cotiza caro. Los tipos irán hacia arriba y en un IRS a bastantes años vista ..... contempla todos los escenarios de subidas radicales de los tipos.
> 
> Esto cuesta una pasta gansa.



Y ahora imagínese que después de pagar la primada... van los tipos y el diferencial... y bajan!! Pues a seguir pagando...


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Mucho, mucho dinero cuesta. Y más pra esa mierda de SAREB que ya tiene unos gastos fijos de 1800M al año (unos 1000M son financieros vinculados a los bonos de deuda senior, subordinada, retribución del capital inicial invertido e intereses (800 M€) de crédito promotor).
> Uno piensa esto fríamente y...



Esto viene a engordar la línea de gastos (financieros y operativos) por lo que necesitarán precios más altos de cara a recuperar las perras. Es decir, querrán que haya un no_mercado esperando que los precios suban cuando la situación macro mejore. En cualquier caso, los inversores privados ya están trincando pasta gansa.

---------- Post added 02-ago-2013 at 19:02 ----------




atman dijo:


> Y ahora imagínese que después de pagar la primada... van los tipos y el diferencial... y bajan!! Pues a seguir pagando...



Posiblemente subirán pero seguramente menos que el diferencial de prima que pongan los banqueros. Ese es su negocio y en el acertar va su premio.

---------- Post added 02-ago-2013 at 19:04 ----------

El movimiento intrasesión/minuto de Alpha es muy natural, nada del otro mundo. Baja mucho, después rebota pero vuelve a bajar, después rebota pero menos y vuelve a bajar .... y así hasta que de repente deja de rebotar y se va a por nuevos mínimos de sesión.

Cuando un valor está para subir, se le ve muy claramente porque necesita dinero y esa alegría en la cotización se percibe y huele a muchos metros. No es así en Alpha right now.


----------



## Tono (2 Ago 2013)

atman dijo:


> No, es al otro lado del Candán, antes de llegar a Cachafeiro.



Entonces de Acibeiro o Millerada o cerca, conozco muy bien toda esa zona.
Pues ya sabes, si algún día vienes por aquí y te apetece encantado de tomar un viño contigo.


----------



## inversobres (2 Ago 2013)

Siguen hostiando el vix. Usa plano y ya veremos. Tremendo.


----------



## atman (2 Ago 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Entonces de Acibeiro o Millerada o cerca, conozco muy bien toda esa zona.
> Pues ya sabes, si algún día vienes por aquí y te apetece encantado de tomar un viño contigo.



Sí, sí, ahí es... Yo ya no voy mucho... el verano pasado me escapé 3 días por allí, para que no le llamen a uno descastado y tal... y por ver como andan las cuatro cositas que tengo... Este verano... ya veremos por donde me peta, porque, de momento, me voy unos días a Holanda, compaginando placer y, tal-vez-alomojó, negocio y luego a Barcelona. 

Prometo que si voy, le aviso y nos ponemos cara.


----------



## inversobres (2 Ago 2013)

Pd. Un thanks colectivo por los ultimos posts.


----------



## atman (2 Ago 2013)

Sabían que... en Telefónica están apretando tanto... que están desconectando tarjetas y DSLAMS de las centrales... ahorran luz y costes de mantenimiento. Pero empieza a suceder que cuando la gente de averías encuentra un puerto estropeado... no hay otro donde enchufar...

Si están con ellos y tienen una avería... no se extrañen si ahora tardan el doble en arreglarla...


----------



## j.w.pepper (2 Ago 2013)

Mala entrada en ANR, paso a recoger mi owned, buen análisis sr.Bertok. Por lo menos sacyr y FCC me dieron una alegría esta semana.


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Mala entrada en ANR, paso a recoger mi owned, buen análisis sr.Bertok. Por lo menos sacyr y FCC me dieron una alegría esta semana.



Dejadla caer con calma. Está en primario bajista muy claro.

Ha bajado tanto que cuando gire se la puede coger un 100% más arriba del suelo.

Necesita que suba el precio del Shale Gas y vuelvan los republicanos al poder.


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2013)

A ANR les estan metiendo cada vez mas papel y mas abajo. Esperen y no tiren el dinero, todavia.

No es tanto como el precio del shale gas porque ya esta subiendo. Hay mucho carbon que no es thermal y si es met. Es un tema mas de demanda agregada y de que se vaya haciendo swicthing geografico para evitar depender del mercado usano. Ese mismo gas en España vale mas del doble que en Usa, ese mismo gas vale en Peru tambien como un 150% que en Usa, ese mismo gas vale cuatro veces mas en Japon que en USA. Pero ahora necesitan poner mas el foco en el shipping porque hasta ahora estaban muy centrados en el mercado usano en donde no hay mucha demanda industrical para el met y el gas les esta robando demanda en el thermal coal.
Del cambio de color politico olvidate porque queda la legislatura entera.

De todas formas las carboneras usanas estan muy estresadas financieramente y el primer subidon no va a venir desde el lado del mercado y las operaciones. Vendra como trasvase de deuda a equity en terminos de capitalizacion. Es un rebalanceo del EV.

Como bien sabe Ponzi porque le insisti reiteradamente que esa era la jugada en Gamesa y en FCC.

Nada nuevo, esperen a la señal de entrada porque sera rapida y efectiva. 

Fin de la leccion.


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2013)

Por cierto, lo del gas barato solo es en USA. Esa es la verdadera arma usana para competitivizar su economia y no tener que destruir el dolar. Es un arma muy potente porque impregna casi cualquier coste de forma que afecta a la economia en su globalidad. Eso y que el dolar sigue siendo la referencia mundial, no hay mas que ver el fly to quality en cuanto hay cualquier riesgo macro, augura mucho tiempo de poderia del usd o un sucedaneo sustitutivo usano.
Miren la capitalizacion en 2005. Ahi no habia ni shale gas ni nada y estaban mas abajo que ahora. La clave es la demanda de los emergentes y China en particular porque consume mucha metalurgia.


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Por cierto, lo del gas barato solo es en USA. Esa es la verdadera arma usana para competitivizar su economia y no tener que destruir el dolar. Es un arma muy potente porque impregna casi cualquier coste de forma que afecta a la economia en su globalidad. Eso y que el dolar sigue siendo la referencia mundial, no hay mas que ver el fly to quality en cuanto hay cualquier riesgo macro, augura mucho tiempo de poderia del usd o un sucedaneo sustitutivo usano.
> Miren la capitalizacion en 2005. Ahi no habia ni shale gas ni nada y estaban mas abajo que ahora. La clave es la demanda de los emergentes y China en particular porque consume mucha metalurgia.



Cuando llegue el momento, con un par de huevos y poca carga se le puede hacer un x3 ó x4 sin mucho misterio.

Todavía recuerdo las ARIAD que tuve a 2 USD ...


----------



## pipoapipo (2 Ago 2013)

al ibex le queda cuerda alcista pero al S&P le veo lateral bajista la proxima semana.... no me hagan mucho caso 

no se pierdan el 1:25, 2:20.......

[YOUTUBE]7JqXyGVBxBA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2013)

La Carta de la Bolsa - Wall Street podría caer un 25% en 3 días


----------



## paulistano (2 Ago 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Entro .......................:´´´´´´( me entero de sacyr....................................... me voy de finde.



Nada, esto es bolsa..... A disfrutar de nuestra gente en las vacas o findes o lo que quieran y el lunes seguimos con nuestro rollo.


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2013)

I Remain Bullish On King Coal [Peabody Energy Corporation, Alpha Natural Resources, Inc., Arch Coal Inc, Walter Energy, Inc., Market Vectors-Coal ETF] - Seeking Alpha

*I Remain Bullish On King Coal
*
I am bullish on the U.S coal industry. I believe the worst is priced in and the U.S coal industry is likely to benefit from a rise in natural gas prices. Also, an increase in the U.S coal consumption, coal production cuts and strong coal exports augur well for the industry.

The U.S coal industry has been facing tough times for the last couple of years due to weak coal demand and prices. The global economic crisis, lower natural gas prices and tough environmental regulations have resulted in extraordinary pressures on the coal industry. The U.S coal companies have lost a significant amount of their market capitalization since 2011. The table below displays the market capitalizations lost by U.S coal companies:

Market Capitalization lost since 2011

Peabody Energy (BTU)

-72%

Arch Coal (ACI)

-85%

Walter Energy (WLT)

-90%

Alpha Natural Resources (ANR)

-88%

Coal ETF (KOL)

-63%

Source: googlefinance.com

Coal Consumption 

Natural gas prices dropped below $2 mmBtu in April 2012, leading to a rise in natural gas consumption and a decrease in coal demand. Due to lower natural gas prices, natural gas fired electricity generation increased, which resulted in a reduced coal demand for electricity production. The Energy Information Administration [EIA] is expecting natural gas prices to increase to almost $4 mmBtu in the second half of 2013 and beyond. The following chart shows the natural gas price projection by the EIA. 




As natural gas prices have increased in 2013 sequentially, the reverse coal to gas switch' has started and coal consumption by the electricity generators has started to pick up. The recent increase in coal consumption by electricity generators is being met by burning through stockpiles. As stockpiles at the electric power plants continue to decrease, I believe demand for coal will rebound in order to maintain stockpile levels at the electric power plants.

A further rise in natural gas prices augurs well for the U.S coal industry because coal fired electricity generation will increase as coal will become more cost competitive in comparison to natural gas. EIA is anticipating coal fired electricity generation to rise to 40.1% in both 2013 and 2014, representing an increase of almost 3% as compared to 2012.

Production Cuts

Another factor likely to benefit the struggling coal industry is an improved management of the coal supply. WLT, ANR and ACI are among the top three coal companies that have announced coal production cuts. According to the quarterly coal report published last month by EIA, U.S coal production in 1Q'13 totaled 245.1 million short tons; it is the lowest first-quarter coal production since 2007.



---------- Post added 02-ago-2013 at 18:57 ----------

Ven al SP en 1750

S&P 500 Is Headed to 1750: Bank of America

*Pero con un burbujón de la hostia porqueel empleo es de mala calidad 8:. El 77% del empleo generado este año es a tiempo parcial. Thanks nigga
*
â€œWe Have Become a Nation of Hamburger Flippersâ€: Dan Alpert Breaks Down the Jobs Report | Daily Ticker - Yahoo! Finance


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Cuando llegue el momento, con un par de huevos y poca carga se le puede hacer un x3 ó x4 sin mucho misterio.
> 
> Todavía recuerdo las ARIAD que tuve a 2 USD ...



No va ser tan facil porque no es lo mismo ir de 4 a 16 que de 9 a 36 por mucho que en ambos escenarios es un x4. Cuando uno quiera entrar tiene que arriesgar. Muchos se han quedado fuera de Gamesa porque verla 1 y querer entrar al poco tiempo a 2,8 es duro y echa para atras.

Aqui no funciona el metodo tradicional de inversion sobre seguro. La forma es diferente. Es entrar arriesgando un porcentaje muy alto pero con poco dinero e ir piramidando hacia arriba cuando se pilla el movimiento bueno. No hay otta forma porque si entras fuerteen la primera posicion te va a dar una taquicardia.

Hay aue entender el negocio del carbon. Salvando las distancias se parece al de un asistente de cotillones ( oigo risitas al fondo ). Se tienen costes fijos altos. El cliente paga 100 pavos por la entrada con barra libre. Una vez hecho el gasto se trata de recuperar la inversion via especies, es decir mujeres y alcohol. Si hay mucha cola en la barra es la ruina porque dejas el tiempo esperando sin beber y sin ligar (lS mujeres inteligentes mandan a los amigos a por las copas). Si consigues rapido las copas, una par de ellas en plan gorron, despues tienes el percal a tus pies porque la competencia esta haciendo cola.
A veces se puede meter la pata y no ser consciente de tus actos. Pasa cuando anfas borracho y te crees que todo el gallinero es tuyo. Ahi metes la pata y te llevas un par de guantas. Eso les paso a las carboneras en el 2010 y 2011. Con el crecimiento de los emergentes pensaron que iban a vender a toda leche y adquirieron otras empresas (pensaban que l demanda nunca baja como el precio de los pisos). Se endeudaron y ahora estan de resaca y algunas carboneras con severas cirrosis de las que no van a salir.
Ahi esta la oportunidad, en las que el mercado piensa que no van a sobrevivir pero que de repente demuestran que si van a sobrevivir y el cierre de cortos a cuenta del rebalanceo del EV es sideral.


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2013)

Por cierto, para superar una borrachera sin ser el hazmerreir de la audiencia, hay aue estar muy sano. Lo digo por quien quiera jugar a ser Livermore.


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2013)

Charles Biderman no es un cualquiera, tiene uno de los indicadores más fiables de la historia de los mercados. Tito Cárpatos lo ha seguido muchos años.

Al loraco, no os perdáis el video ...

Biderman Blasts Bernanke's "Biggest Bubble Of All-Time" | Zero Hedge

*Biderman Blasts Bernanke's "Biggest Bubble Of All-Time"
*
"The more stocks go up, the more analysts, strategists, the financial media - and inevitably investors - firmly believe that the US economy has to be on the verge of rapid growth." TrimTabs' CEO Charles Biderman is back and blasting the "mass psychosis" that has overtaken the markets - driven by endless liquidity from a consequence-blind central bank - as the real economy struggles to keep its head above water. Growth must be coming sometime soon, "or else the market would not be going up," right? The "belief in the growth fairy," is not new. Since 2010, economists and sell-side strategists have been betting it all (and encouraging investors) on this faith that growth will arrive any day now. In fact, as Biderman lays out in unarguable facts, that this is simply not true - job growth is slowing, economic growth is slowing, and income growth is stagnant.

[YOUTUBE]Ves5mXuyNIk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> I Remain Bullish On King Coal [Peabody Energy Corporation, Alpha Natural Resources, Inc., Arch Coal Inc, Walter Energy, Inc., Market Vectors-Coal ETF] - Seeking Alpha
> 
> *I Remain Bullish On King Coal
> *
> ...



Ese giro en el precio del gas natural lo cante en directo hace mas de un año y unos meses. El canario en la mina fue que Chesapeake publico una noticia diciendo que dejaba de utilizar futuros como cobertura ante bajadas. Lo tenian muy claro y lo dijeron muy alto.


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2013)

Ojito con el gráfico

Chart Of The "Recovery": GDP vs Market Capitalization Since "The Lows" | Zero Hedge

Chart Of The "Recovery": GDP vs Market Capitalization Since "The Lows"
Tyler Durden's pictureSubmitted by Tyler Durden on 08/02/2013 13:55 -0400

Gross Domestic Product Recession recovery


Much has been said, and even more has been written about the reasons and causes why five years after the start of the last recession, and four years after its purported end, the US economy continues to act as if it were still in the second worst depression (for now) in history, and which without the Fed's ongoing support four years after the "end" of the aforementioned "recession" would be in all out collapse. Of course, the same can not be said about the US stock market, which now hits new record highs on a daily basis.

We won't add to the compendium of hollow and largely worthless opinions on the matter - the Fed's central planning regime will go on for as long as it can, at which point it will end - but we will show the one chart which confirms without a doubt just who has benefited from the Fed's historical balance sheet expansion, from the status quo's so-called "trickle down", from the global central banks' unprecedented reflationary experiment, and from the failed Keynesian voodoo cult's all-in gamble to preserve a failed economic religion and middle-to-upper class wealth redistribution strategy.

In short:

Since the March 2009 lows, US GDP has increased by $2.3 trillion.
Since the March 2009 lows, the capitalization of the US stock market has increased by $12.3 trillion.
Delta between the two: 436% in favor of stocks.
And visually:


----------



## inversobres (2 Ago 2013)

Usa en verde. A que fulminan los 1707...


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2013)

The Smartest Money Has Two Words Of Advice: "Sell Now" (And Is Doing Just That) | Zero Hedge

*The Smartest Money Has Two Words Of Advice: "Sell Now" (And Is Doing Just That)
*

Back in April, Apollo's billionaire head Leon Black, one of the most successful private equity investors in history had one message for his audience at the Milken conference: "The Smart Money Is "Selling Everything That Is Not Nailed Down." And indeed it has, as the stock market continued to rush to ever higher records on ever declining volume as more and more retail dumb money returns to stocks ignoring the fact that buying at all time highs always leads to tears. But while comedy financial TV is chearleeding the rally all the way to the bitter end, the smart money is not sticking around.

Yesterday, in the aftermath of first Apollo then Blackstone, it was the turn of that third mega Private Equity shop, Fortress, to "say that now is the time to exit investments as stocks rally and interest rates start to rise. "This is a better time for selling our existing investments than making new investments," Pete Briger, who oversee the New York-based firm's $12.5 billion business said on a call with investors yesterday. "There’s been more uncertainty that’s been fed into the markets." Ironically, this is precisely the opposite of what one will hear on the mainstream media, but such is life: for every smart money seller, there must be a willing sheep led to the slaughter.

Fortress, the first publicly traded buyout firm in the U.S., is preparing holdings for public offerings while struggling to find attractive new deals, Wesley Edens, who runs Fortress’s $14.3 billion private-equity business, said on a conference call with investors yesterday. That environment extends to credit and distressed investments, said Pete Briger.

Private-equity managers from Fortress Investment Group LLC (FIG) to Blackstone Group LP (BX), which made billions by buying low and selling high, say now is the time to exit investments as stocks rally and interest rates start to rise.

Fortress, the first publicly traded buyout firm in the U.S., is preparing holdings for public offerings while struggling to find attractive new deals, Wesley Edens, who runs Fortress’s $14.3 billion private-equity business, said on a conference call with investors yesterday. That environment extends to credit and distressed investments, said Pete Briger, who oversees the New York-based firm’s $12.5 billion credit business.

Their comments echoed remarks from Apollo Global Management LLC Chief Executive Officer Leon Black to Blackstone President Tony James, who said last month the environment is ripe for selling because credit markets are still hot and equities strong. Three rounds of bond purchases by the Federal Reserve, coupled with improving earnings and economic growth, helped propel the Standard & Poor’s 500 Index up 152 percent from its bear-market low in 2009.

It would appear at least someone isn't enthralled with the ridiculous volatility that has engulfed a market that swoons or soars on every algo interpretation of every word uttered by Bernanke.

Speculation about the Fed’s monthly bond purchases has whipsawed stocks since May, when Chairman Ben S. Bernanke first indicated policy makers could begin reducing the stimulus this year if the job market continues to improve.

Fortress' sentiment is nothing new:

"It’s almost biblical: there is a time to reap and there’s a time to sow,” Apollo’s Black said at a conference in April. “We think it’s a fabulous environment to be selling. We’re selling everything that’s not nailed down in our portfolio.”

Black’s New York-based firm, which oversees assets worth $114 billion, generated $14 billion in proceeds from the sale of holdings between the first quarter of 2012 and the first quarter this year.

The industry’s focus on exits has reduced volumes of leveraged buyouts this year, with the number of private-equity deals announced declining 20 percent to 3,047 worldwide from the same period last year, according to data compiled by Bloomberg.

"It’s a difficult environment to find really attractive things when the markets are robust as they are,” Fortress’s Edens said yesterday.
You know there is an asset bubble when even LBO firms that have access to the cheapest long-term credit are just saying no. So just how expensive are assets? At least 1 turn of EBITDA over the average expensive. Likely much more when one normalizes for SG&A and labor force.

The stock market rally helped push up average prices for LBOs to nine times earnings, Black said in April. A reasonable buyout price is less than eight times earnings before interest, taxes, depreciation and amortization, according to consulting firm Bain & Co.
The amusing part is that while Blackstone's made for TV muppets tell what little viewers CNBC has left to buy, the firm itself has never been selling more!

Blackstone, also based in New York, took advantage of the rising markets to sell shares in three companies -- General Growth Properties Inc., Nielsen Holdings NV and PBF Energy Inc. -- and take three public, including SeaWorld Entertainment Inc. (SEAS), in the last quarter alone. The firm, run by CEO Steve Schwarzman and James, last month reported second-quarter economic net income of $703 million, more than triple its year-earlier profit.

“With credit markets hot and equities strong, this is a better time for selling assets than for buying,” James said on call with media on July 18. “Activity levels seem to be shifting from the U.S., which has been our focus over the last couple of years, to Europe, where there’s more distress, and Asia and emerging markets, where liquidity issues are arising.”
And finally on the topic of that other asset bubble, housing:

Blackstone is also lining up real estate investments for sales in the next two years. Among its holdings are global hotel chain Hilton Worldwide Inc. and office properties from its $39 billion purchase of Equity Office Properties Trust in 2007.

“There will continue to be a growing series of real estate realizations as we go forth over the next 12 to 18 months,” said James.

For those unsure, "realizations" mean "sales." And so it goes on, with the Chairman continuing to provide just the right bubblyness for the smart money to get out and leave Joe Sixpack as the ultimate bagholder. Then again this is nothing new: it happens in the final phases of every asset mania.


----------



## inversobres (2 Ago 2013)

Joder bertok que repertorio. Ya tengo material para esta noche.


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Joder bertok que repertorio. Ya tengo material para esta noche.



Ten cuidado, son lecturas malignas con sesgo bajista ::


----------



## inversobres (2 Ago 2013)

El dow esta petando maximos, ultima media hora alcista siempre en usa.

Fin de la cita.

---------- Post added 02-ago-2013 at 21:38 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Ten cuidado, son lecturas malignas con sesgo bajista ::



:baba::baba:

---------- Post added 02-ago-2013 at 21:40 ----------

Se estan embalando, que miedo dan esos putos psicopatas.


----------



## Tono (2 Ago 2013)

este mismo gráfico te lo hago yo, since March 2009, con los ingresos del estado y el aumento de la deuda pública, y luego me fumo un puro y fin de la cita y ya tal.




Janus dijo:


> Por cierto, para superar una borrachera sin ser el hazmerreir de la audiencia, hay aue estar muy sano. Lo digo por quien quiera jugar a ser Livermore.



Lo que hay que hacer es emborrachar más a todos los demás. 
eso, eso juerga que es viernes. Are you dizzy or what?

[YOUTUBE]hpqhUpiUYy8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2013)

Bertok, these pieces of news are amazing. Cuidado con lo relativo al carbon porque vienen publicandose desde mucho mas arriba y a los valores los han seguido tirando.

Me recuerda mucho al mercado de las solares donde el endeudamiento por un lado y la sobreproduccion infiriendo constantemente perdidas fueron muy habituales y parecia que el mercado no tenia solucion. Un par de noticias sobre la demanda y que Japon y China iban a instalar no se cuantos gigawatios y todo arreglado.

En el carbon sera igual. El sector esta bajando la produccion y cuando el mercado chute se van a encontrar con menos oferta que demanda y eso va a tirar de los precios hacia arriba. Al ser la produccion menor, los costes fijos caeran y los margenes seran muy elevados al respective de ahora. En ese momento habra multiplicaciones del beneficio al mismo tiempo que el mercado considerara multiplicadores en aumento. La tormenta perfecta pero hacia arriba. Ahota solo hay que esperar al pistoletazo de salida, se esta haciendo esperar pero mayor sera la plusvi, y entender muy bien este complejo mercado. La clave es sencilla. Los costes son muy inelasticos mientras que los precios y los ingresos son muy elasticos con la demanda. Como en las mates, ...... por cierto gol del barsa. Dejemos las mates y la teoria de numeros para otro momento.


----------



## vmmp29 (2 Ago 2013)

ABner por dónde anda? 
pase por aquí a darnos su "visión"


----------



## inversobres (2 Ago 2013)

SP en verde amigos. No hay opcion, no dejan nada sin tocar. Otro mes de cansinismo alcista. Un poco de movimiento coñeee.

---------- Post added 02-ago-2013 at 21:44 ----------

Viene el chupinazo. 1720, la semana que viene nos vemos.

---------- Post added 02-ago-2013 at 21:46 ----------

100 pipos de recorrido del dow hoy. Ya esta rompiendo de nuevo maximos historicos. Alucinante, dia tras dia igual.


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> SP en verde amigos. No hay opcion, no dejan nada sin tocar. Otro mes de cansinismo alcista. Un poco de movimiento coñeee.
> 
> ---------- Post added 02-ago-2013 at 21:44 ----------
> 
> ...



La que van a terminar liando .....

Burbuja crea crisis que tapan con una burbuja mayor.

Se están viendo rachas en el SP que no se habían visto nunca en la historia.


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2013)

Estoy registrado en la web de Pink Elephant que es una discoteca de la octava en Manhattan que nos gusta bastante.


Me acaban de enviar un emilio con el plan de musicon para estos tres proximos dias. Quien este por alli, R3 iba a esta r por alli este verano, que trate de darse una vuelta. Esa discoteca y Cielo en Meatpacking District son de lo mejorcito que hay (y Pacha claro esta cuando esta por alli David Ghetta).


----------



## HisHoliness (2 Ago 2013)

BolsaCanaria .info | SACYR puede romper su cuña
Y con ella confirmar pauta terminal de tendencia alcista, el volumen acompaña perfectamente y si la rompe cualquier precio es posible.


----------



## inversobres (2 Ago 2013)

Toma ya vaya cierre. A poco y lo mandan a 1710. Flipas, en 2 segundos la que han liado.

1708. Entonces vemos los 1720 o lo dejamos para otro rato?


----------



## paulistano (2 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Estoy registrado en la web de Pink Elephant que es una discoteca de la octava en Manhattan que nos gusta bastante.
> 
> 
> Me acaban de enviar un emilio con el plan de musicon para estos tres proximos dias. Quien este por alli, R3 iba a esta r por alli este verano, que trate de darse una vuelta. Esa discoteca y Cielo en Meatpacking District son de lo mejorcito que hay (y Pacha claro esta cuando esta por alli David Ghetta).



Yo conozco la pink elephant de sao paulo....teta novicia, no rcomendable ir con pareja:ouch:


----------



## HisHoliness (2 Ago 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Yo conozco la pink elephant de sao paulo....teta novicia, no rcomendable ir con pareja:ouch:



Lo mejor que hay por aqui para ir sin pareja es el cafe photo....:fiufiu:


----------



## paulistano (2 Ago 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Lo mejor que hay por aqui para ir sin pareja es el cafe photo....:fiufiu:



Tiene usted toda la razon del mundo:Baile:


----------



## j.w.pepper (2 Ago 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Tiene usted toda la razon del mundo:Baile:



Vocês são uns puteiros de alto nivel :::::


----------



## paulistano (2 Ago 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Vocês são uns puteiros de alto nivel :::::



No hombre, es visita obligada....como viene a ser el museo del prado en madrid

---------- Post added 03-ago-2013 at 00:02 ----------




HisHoliness dijo:


> BolsaCanaria .info | SACYR puede romper su cuña
> Y con ella confirmar pauta terminal de tendencia alcista, el volumen acompaña perfectamente y si la rompe cualquier precio es posible.




Esto es del dia 1....de momento se ha dado un golpetazo contra la parte alta del canal y pabajo....

Veremos si lo quiere romper.

De todas formas el canal que yo veo es de unos meses para aca....mientras no rompa hacia abajo 2,60 no ven peligro mis ojos de gacelaienso:


----------



## Abner (3 Ago 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> ABner por dónde anda?
> pase por aquí a darnos su "visión"



Estamos ya con -4k y pico contratos. Deberíamos estar cayendo ya. 
Aún así y todo, en el after se ha subido por encima del 8607, y hay un posible nivel en el 8627. 

Sí, estoy bastante desconcertado. O lo están estirando muchísimo como hicieron con la caída hasta los 5k y pico contratos, o estoy totalmente equivocado con el recuento de saldo...


----------



## bertok (3 Ago 2013)

Caviar para el intelecto.

*Aunque queramos cerrar los ojos a lo que ocurre a nuestro alrededor, la realidad es la que es aunque la manipulan*. Las consecuencias llegarán, la última vez que se hablaba de nuevo paradigma fue a finales de los 90s y ya vimos lo que ocurrió.

La macroeconomía al descubierto.

*¿Por quién doblan las campanas?
*

Es increíble el daño que la Reserva Federal está causando a medio mundo con sus políticas monetarias de expansión cuantitativa. Como diría Tristán en su blog: el bueno de Ben Bernanke es un “morlaco” de cuidado… *Imprimir dinero para sostener la economía, beneficia a unos pocos y maltrata a muchos*. Para una minoría de ciudadanos que invierten en bolsa o se aprovechan del resurgimiento del sector inmobiliario estadounidense, Bernie debe ser un santo. Y también lo será para los bancos. *Pero para el común de los norteamericanos y para las poblaciones de un montón de países, sus maquinaciones son peores que un dolor de muelas*. 

Dicen que si dejas a una rana viva en una olla a fuego lento, termina cociéndose… Podría saltar y largarse sin más, pero por alguna extraña razón su metabolismo no reacciona cuando la temperatura sube lentamente. Con lo cual, termina palmándola. Pues bien, con la inflación sucede algo parecido. La subida de los precios genera cierta euforia consumista, una especie de entusiasmo que lleva a la gente a comprar hoy, lo que mañana será más caro. De este modo se adelanta al presente gran parte del consumo futuro. *Lo cuál convierte a la inflación en un impuesto en la sombra, imperceptible para el conjunto de la sociedad, que permite mejorar la recaudación del Estado a corto plazo. Sin embargo, con el paso de los meses o años, esa euforia consumista se transforma en depresión cuando los ciudadanos se dan cuenta que han dilapidado todos sus ahorros*.

La política de imprimir dinero ha beneficiado a los bancos tocados por la Gran Recesión, porque ha subido el precio de los activos que mantienen en cartera; sean acciones, bonos, cédulas hipotecarias, etc. Necesitan los estímulos proporcionados por los bancos centrales para mejorar su rentabilidad y liquidez. Poco les importa que la economía real esté hecha unos zorros y que el común de los ciudadanos, sobre todo en Estados Unidos, tengan que lidiar con inflaciones superiores a las reconocidas en las estadísticas oficiales. Mientras suene la música, les irá bien. En realidad, los intereses de los clientes han pasado a un segundo plano… porque ahora pueden utilizar los activos revalorizados, como “collateral” para obtener tanta liquidez como deseen en las ventanillas de la FED, el BCE, el BoE o el BoJ. Y con ello ampliar la oferta monetaria casi hasta el infinito. Seguramente, porque ese es el único modo de cubrir el vencimiento de los derivados financieros…

A menudo escucho la opinión de muchos analistas –y de muchísimos rankianos-, que ridiculizan los peligros inflacionarios asociados a esas políticas de compra de activos. Creen que la impresión digital de dinero, a diferencia del pasado, no elevará el coste de la vida porque la mayoría de las transacciones se realizan en la parte alta del sistema. O dicho de otro modo: el dinero no fluye hacia abajo, hacia la calle. Y como no hay crédito, no hay inflación. En parte es verdad, aunque sea un análisis bastante simplista. Lo que a la mayoría se “le olvida” es que el 80% del dinero que reciben las entidades financieras por parte de los bancos centrales, vuelve a ellos en forma de depósitos. Por ejemplo en la FED, cuyos depósitos ofrecen una rentabilidad que oscila entre el 0’25 y el 1%. En realidad hay un acuerdo tácito entre Bernanke y la banca comercial:

Os pago un pequeño interés por todo ese dinero –para que no lo prestéis…- y, a cambio, podéis invertir como queráis el 20% sobrante.

¿Qué es lo que hacen los bancos con todo ese dinero? Pues hinchar burbujas, que es lo suyo. A Goldman Sachs le ha dado por las botellas de vino, elevando el precio de algunos caldos a niveles estratosféricos. Pero la gran mayoría siente predilección por el mercado de las materias primas, sobre todo por el petróleo.

*La inyección de dinero nuevo en estos mercados gracias a los QE de la FED, se ha traducido en una subida automática de los precios*. El proceso es complicado porque en el establecimiento del precio final intervienen muchísimas variables; pero es evidente que los países productores piden más por sus materias primas cuando aumenta el volumen de dólares circulante. Esto tiene un lado bueno y un lado malo. El bueno es que al subir el precio mantienen su “capacidad adquisitiva” para transaccionar con otras divisas; y el malo es que sus economías se ven inundadas por un alud de dólares que perjudica al resto de las exportaciones (por el fortalecimiento de la moneda local) y puede conllevar la aparición de más burbujas, como expliqué en el anterior artículo.

Para gestionar los peligros inflacionarios de tanta exhuberancia monetaria, los países productores están siguiendo dos caminos: 1) invierten sus dólares en el sector de la construcción (sea fomentando las infraestructuras o el mercado de la vivienda); y 2) compran tanto oro como pueden. El primer camino tiene sus riesgos… al fin y al cabo, varios de ellos están experimentando burbujas inmobiliarias. Pero a veces es mejor invertir los ahorros cuando las cosas van bien, que hacerlo cuando van mal; porque si todos vendieran sus dólares en un momento de debilidad global, la cotización de la moneda estadounidense podría resentirse, lo cuál sin duda afectaría a la calidad y cuantía de sus reservas. Por otro lado los países que no han invertido sus reservas en bienes tangibles, como Venezuela, se están cociendo por la hiperinflación. El caso de Venezuela es muy interesante, porque en vida de Hugo Chávez el país consiguió sustituir al FMI como prestamista de última instancia a nivel regional. El país exportaba sus dólares mediante créditos blandos a las naciones más necesitadas y, a cambio, controlaba los precios internos y consolidaba su presencia internacional. Pero es evidente que con Maduro algo está fallando… porque los venezolanos se están achicharrando como una rana al sol.

Ahora bien, si eres ciudadano de alguno de esos países cuyos ingresos en dólares no dan para pagar la factura energética, tienes un problema… El mejor ejemplo es Egipto. Por cortesía de la FED, los egipcios se están empobreciendo por el encarecimiento de la vida motivado por el precio del petróleo y de los alimentos (que siguen al primero en sus subidas). Pagar la gasolina en libras egipcias, es prohibitivo para el común de los mortales. Y no me cabe ninguna que el aumento del coste de la vida en todos los países de la Primavera Árabe, está impulsando los estallidos sociales de los últimos tiempos. Ron Paul, el líder del partido republicano, no lo podía expresar mejor hace unos días: En Egipto nos odian. Da igual quién gobierne, nos seguirán odiando. Deberíamos reflexionar y reexaminar lo que estamos haciendo, reconocer nuestros errores... Y así es. Las nefastas consecuencias de la política monetaria norteamericana en el Norte de África, en el Sahel y el sudeste asiático, está debilitando la presencia internacional de Estados Unidos y socavando el apetito de muchísimos países por la tenencia de dólares. Si Bernanke cree que la cadena de transmisión del sufrimiento puesta en marcha por sus QE no tendrá repercusiones a escala global, está muy equivocado. Tal vez no lo sepa, pero en muchos lugares ya están doblando las campanas por Washington… 

*La subida de los Tipos de Interés
*
Como comenté en el anterior post, si el oro es el canario en la mina… la subida de los tipos equivale a un concierto de Metallica. Esto es así porque desde que empezó la Gran Recesión los gobiernos lo han dado todo para salvar a su banca; produciéndose una monumental transferencia de deuda privada al sector público. Y sin embargo, gran parte del sector financiero sigue muy tocado 5 años después. Sólo que ahora nadie puede permitirse pagar más por su deuda; porque ésta estrangula el crecimiento y podría llevar a muchas naciones a incurrir en default. 

Actualmente parece que muchos países están llegando a una especie de rubicón que, en caso de ser sobrepasado, podría llevarlos directamente a la quiebra. Empezando por Estados Unidos. Por algo el tío Ben nos recuerda periódicamente que sin un acuerdo fiscal entre republicanos y demócratas, peligra el pago de la deuda. Naturalmente, esto está empujando los tipos de interés hacia arriba; porque los acreedores exigen mayores primas de riesgo para seguir comprando bonos soberanos. Desde un punto de vista prosaico, el yield sube porque la FED no puede comprar toda la deuda estatal que sale al mercado. Ni siquiera con el QE3… 

La pregunta del millón, la que todo el mundo se hace, es: ¿Quién está vendiendo treasuries norteamericanos? Pues bien, aquí tenemos algunas respuestas…



Reconozco que el gráfico me impresionó… porque los países involucrados en las ventas tienen intereses dispares; aunque todos ellos están buscando liquidez a causa del agravamiento mundial de la recesión. Por un lado tenemos a Japón: ¡Vaya sorpresa! Sin duda esto explica en parte el actual fortalecimiento del yen respecto al dólar y tal vez indique que el gobierno de Shinzo Abe, está aminorando el ritmo de impresión masiva de dinero. Quién sabe, puede que la política del crisantemo esté llegando a su fin… todavía es pronto para saberlo. Pero es que además, tenemos a todos los re-emergentes vendiendo deuda norteamericana. Tenemos a Brasil, a Rusia y, por supuesto, a China. China lo hace por partida doble; pues vende directamente o indirectamente a través de sus territorios “franquiciados”, sea Hong Kong, Singapur o Thailandia. El caso de Thailandia es muy llamativo, porque es un comprador compulsivo de oro. Aunque todavía me sorprende más que aliados tradicionales de Estados Unidos como Israel, Canadá y Noruega, estén liquidando posiciones.

Todos estos movimientos han precedido la violenta subida de los tipos de interés experimentada a partir de mayo. No puede ser una casualidad… Luego, para colmo de males, varios hedge funds se han apuntado al carro de las ventas. Con bastante éxito, por cierto. Lo cuál suscitó la violenta reacción del presidente de la FED de Dallas, Richard Fischer, que los llamó “cerdos salvajes”. 

Cada vendedor tiene sus motivos. Aunque hay una cosa innegable: las campanas ya doblan por Estados Unidos. Y éstas se escuchan con mucha preocupación… Si la Reserva Federal reduce el ritmo de sus compras, los tipos de interés subirán; pero si las mantiene o las incrementa –incrementándose con ello el déficit público norteamericano-, podría empeorar la prima de riesgo y provocar un alud de ventas por parte de los tenedores de bonos. La situación es realmente endiablada y, como no podría ser de otro modo, el mercado está poniendo a prueba los nervios del morlaco Bernanke. 

*La reacción de la Banca
*
Hasta ahora, la política monetaria implantada en Estados Unidos ha beneficiado a los bancos. Sobre todo a los más endeudados; que han visto como sus balances mejoraban al calor de las burbujas patrocinadas por la Reserva Federal. Sin embargo, la reciente subida de los tipos de interés supone una gran contrariedad. Éstos han subido un 1% en apenas dos meses; lo cuál se traduce en minusvalías del 10% para toda la deuda pública que tienen en cartera (porque los bonos valen menos). Desde Zerohedge, nos informan que lo que está pasando es un auténtico “baño de sangre”:



Es muy difícil saber lo que ocurre entre bambalinas. Pero a estas alturas, es vox pópuli que los bancos padecen una gigantesca crisis de liquidez. Seguramente relacionada con el vencimiento de los derivados financieros. Siendo el agravamiento de la crisis global y la actual subida de los tipos de interés, la gota que colma el vaso. De un año a esta parte, la Reserva Federal los ha ayudado en lo que ha podido… Por eso ha incrementado la oferta monetaria otro 20%:



*O sea, que están creando dinero al mismo ritmo que lo están haciendo los argentinos*. Dinero que “desaparece” en el agujero negro de las entidades financieras. 

Todo esto por el lado de los Bancos Centrales. Por el lado de los bancos, se están “buscando la vida” para obtener tanta liquidez como sea posible. Durante los últimos meses explotaron el yacimiento del oro-papel, forzando las ventas de los ETF que ellos mismos controlan. Pero como ahora el oro está en backwardation y eso puede causarles un problema financiero adicional… han puesto el punto de mira en el mercado hipotecario. 

En apenas dos meses, los intereses de las hipotecas a 30 años, han pasado del 3’5 al 4’5%. Las ganancias que están obteniendo por esta vía, les permiten tapar los agujeros causados por la depreciación de los treasuries. Naturalmente, esta iniciativa amenaza la recuperación del sector inmobiliario estadounidense; porque el encarecimiento del crédito endeuda a las familias y perjudica al consumo (la solicitud de nuevas hipotecas está cayendo a niveles de junio de 2011). Pero a las entidades financieras les da igual, hay que muñir la vaca y el momento de hacerlo, es ahora. *El tío Ben está que trina, porque la gula bancaria podría arruinarle el trabajo de los últimos años… Sin embargo, su margen de maniobra es escaso y, a estas alturas, uno ya no sabe si el morlaco controla a los bancos o éstos lo controlan a él. 
*
El quid de la cuestión está en los 1’8 billones de dólares que la banca americana tiene aparcados en los depósitos de la FED. Pues bien, como las cosas se están poniendo peliagudas… los bancos exigen que se les pague más por el dinero depositado. En caso contrario, amenazan con volcar ese montante en la economía real; mediante créditos empresariales, créditos al consumo y demás. Lo cuál rompería el acuerdo tácito entre ambas partes, que han mantenido desde el comienzo de la crisis.



Este es el parecer del profesor Robert Auerbach, de la Universidad de Texas (con el que coincido). No es un tema baladí. *Si los bancos toman ese camino, ganarán dinero a raudales… pero se producirá una gran devaluación del dólar, la inflación se descontrolará y la Reserva Federal se verá obligada a encarecer el precio del dinero. Aunque podrían pasar cosas peores… En cambio, si la FED mantiene o acrecienta el programa de compra de activos para hacer bajar el yield de los bonos del Tesoro, la suma depositada en la Reserva Federal engordará todavía más, dando más poder a los bancos. 
*

El problema de todo esto es que, pase lo que pase, el interés de los bonos a 5 y 10 años va a seguir subiendo. Marc Faber cree que todo esto, finalmente, conllevará quitas o refinanciaciones de la deuda soberana… Tiene toda la pinta de que Bernanke está entre la espada y la pared. Todo huele a final de partida y a cambio de ciclo. Pero soy muy malo con el timing… Lo que sí sé, es que las campanas van a redoblar por un montón de gente.


----------



## vermer (3 Ago 2013)

Muchas gravias a todos y en especial a Janus y Bertok por los mensajes carboneros de ayer. Toca ser pacientes. Lo de ayer no parece sino una confirmación total del proceso de bajada. Con el ZP yanki parece que no respiraran mucho. Sin embargo podría ser el turno de lo solar-eólico.

Yo cogí unas trinas hace días (si padre, yo también he pecado) pero ahí están atascadas. Gano poco más del 5% , pero si quitas comidiones y el cambio dolar-euro , sacaré pa unas pipas. Firstsolar ya me dio un alegrón en su día. Los chinorris espero estén a ese nivel. Atentos a la pantalla


----------



## j.w.pepper (3 Ago 2013)

Gran artículo que refleja la filosofía burbujarra de este foro. ¿El problema es que puede hacer el ciudadano de a pie ante lo que se avecina?
. Comprar metales
. Bienes tangibles como terrenos.
. Acciones de grandes empresas con cash flows estables 
. Latunes

No se me ocurre más.



Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 usando Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Janus (3 Ago 2013)

Me van a permitir realizar una recomendación (realmente es compartir porque recomendar no recomiendo nada puesto que no cobro por ello) sobre *dos perlas alcistas impresionantes*:

Fannie Mae
Freddie Mac

Es un buen sitio donde invertir a largo plazo 4.000 usd. El reward puede ser muy elevado a costa de un pequeño risk. Van a devolver todas las ayudas y Bennie se va a encargar de que el mercado inmobiliario deje de ser un problema en el futuro.

Don Ben Bernanke ha hecho su trabajo, otra cosa es que nos guste o estemos de acuerdo con su objetivo. En 2008 le pilló la crisis con el pie cambiado y necesitó 1 año para poner su maquinaria a funcionar y de paso salir de ese año con poderes totales. Su objetivo es, y era, volver a poner la economía de forma similar a como estaba en aquel año. Es decir, crear las condiciones para que los beneficios empresariales estuvieran en máximos, bajar el desempleo, tener una economía competitiva que ha logrado con la devaluación del dolar y en ello ayuda mucho la cada vez menor dependencia energética, que los activos volvieran a estar valorados altos para que la banca estuviera cómoda etc....

El coste ha sido la realización de una transferencia brutal del reparto de la riqueza hacia las manos de unos pocos y asumir las deudas de lo privado. Para ello ha tenido que llenar su balance de pasivos pero me cuesta mucho creer que cuando tomó esa decisión, ya tenía un plan para manejarlo. Es imposible que el Congreso le haya dejado hacer todo esto sin su consentimiento así que hay un acuerdo entre todas las partes y desde luego el que ese acuerdo exista quiere decir que ven beneficios en ellos.

USA está mejor en lo relativo al mundo que lo que estaba en el año 2007.


----------



## Manu_alcala (3 Ago 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Gran artículo que refleja la filosofía burbujarra de este foro. ¿El problema es que puede hacer el ciudadano de a pie ante lo que se avecina?
> . Comprar metales
> . Bienes tangibles como terrenos.
> . Acciones de grandes empresas con cash flows estables
> ...



Armas, y no estoy de coña.

La verdad es que la lectura es caviar del bueno-bueno, sí señor. Por un momento he creído leer uno de tantos articulos del pre-estallido inmobiliario en los que según los ibas leyendo no te preguntabas si aquellas teorías "catastrofistas" se harían realidad o no, si no cuando se produciría el desastre...

Por cierto, desde poco antes del cierre de ayer, corto en ibex y tal :.


----------



## inversobres (3 Ago 2013)

Asi que van a estar hasta el infinito por siempre jamas torturando a la poblacion en lo inmobiliario y si la pifian papa estado nos hace mimos, le pasa el marron el pueblo y vuelta a empezar... No hay tanta diferencia entre usa y esta mierda que llaman españa.

Dos de los causantes de esta crisis y alcistas... Manda pelotas...

Mundo veleta, unos dias morimos y otros esto es la polla. Voy a desconectar cagando hostias.


----------



## Tono (3 Ago 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Gran artículo que refleja la filosofía burbujarra de este foro. ¿El problema es que puede hacer el ciudadano de a pie ante lo que se avecina?
> . Comprar metales
> . Bienes tangibles como terrenos.
> . Acciones de grandes empresas con cash flows estables
> ...



refleja la filosofía burbujarra y la realidad, la espiral de creación de dinero y deuda la ha cargado el diablo. Vivimos dependiendo economicamente de un montón de papelitos y cuando ardan todos juntos podremos mandar señales a otras galaxias para pedir un bail-out.

Sobre los puntos que citas en cuanto cosas a hacer: no compraría metales. 
Añadiría: 
- no endeudarse bajo ningún concepto
- Cuidar la salud, la prevención es barata (curarse será cosa de ricos) y además tendrás que llegar a los 67 años compitiendo en vigor y cerebro con piterpanes de 30.
- educación, cultura, idiomas, bricolaje, tareas de campo, senderismo, mar. Aprender a disfrutar del aire libre y de las mejores cosas que da la vida, que además son gratis.

Y por supuesto amar y follar como si no hubiese un mañana.


----------



## bertok (3 Ago 2013)

Lo traigo de otro hilo

Cambio de Ciclo

*Cambio de Ciclo
*
El otro día, estaba escuchando al loco de Max Keiser y no podía parar de reír… Decía que los extraterrestres no se daban a conocer, porque los seres humanos somos los más estúpidos de la galaxia. Y que recomendaban a todos sus congéneres alinenígenas que han invertido en la Tierra, sacar el dinero de los bancos porque éstos van a estallar en mil pedazos… 

En efecto, la crisis económica global está cogiendo velocidad de crucero y todas las partes involucradas; sean gobiernos, bancos centrales, hedge funds o banca privada, están empleando todo su arsenal para posicionarse con el viento a favor. No se trata de ganar o perder, sino de sobrevivir. Porque a estas alturas la brisa sahariana ya se ha convertido en un huracán; y cuando la tormenta termine, bien podríamos asistir a un reseteo completo del sistema. 

Desde que empezó esta crisis, la economía mundial se ha sostenido por las compras de los bancos centrales y por la extraordinaria demanda agregada proporcionada por China. Tras el colapso de Lehman Brothers, sea porque temieron por la devaluación de sus divisas nominadas en dólares o para evitarse engorrosos conflictos sociales, las autoridades de Pekín se embarcaron en un gigantesco plan de construcción de infraestructuras, cuya puesta puesta en marcha revolucionó su economía y la de los países netamente exportadores.

La extraña pareja formada por los bancos centrales y el gigante asiático, mejoró el clima internacional de las finanzas. Los alemanes se frotaron las manos pensando en los millones de vehículos que podrían vender en China –cosa que han hecho-, y los países productores de materias primas, fueran o no re-emergentes, ajustaron sus industrias para satisfacer la creciente demanda. De la noche a la mañana, todos estos países se convirtieron en un gran negocio… y parte del capital occidental, emigró de Europa y Norteamérica hacia nuevos escenarios que ofrecieran mayor rentabilidad. 

Para entender lo que pasó, no hay mejor ejemplo que el de Brasil. La fortaleza de sus exportaciones y sus elevadas tasas de interés, eran irresistibles para el capital extranjero que deseaba consolidarse en el país; lo hiciera a través de la renta fija o de la renta variable. La llegada de todo ese dinero fortaleció al real, lo cual se convirtió en un aliciente más para redoblar la apuesta brasileña. Para desesperación de su ministro de finanzas, Guido Mantegna, que pasará a la historia por su denuncia de la “Guerra de Divisas”. En realidad, Mantegna creía que la política monetaria ultralaxa de la FED debilitaba al dólar y fortalecía artificialmente las divisas de los países productores (empeorando sus exportaciones). Y así es. Pero tampoco puede negarse que los flujos de capitales movilizados para satisfacer la demanda china, vinieran de dónde vinieran, sólo buscaban unas buenas plusvalías con las que satisfacer a sus clientes. 

En cualquier caso, el proceso es bastante más complejo. Cuando un país tiene superávit por cuenta corriente y altos tipos de interés… los bancos empiezan a prestar y a expandir el crédito por toda la economía. La oportunidad para ganar dinero es inmejorable. Y cómo hemos visto en España durante los años de las vacas gordas, las entidades financieras centran todas sus expectativas en el mercado de la vivienda (porque fideliza al cliente durante 30 o 40 años). La llegada de capital extranjero, la expansión del crédito, la demanda asiática de materias primas… presiona a la baja los tipos de interés; lo cuál ejerce de “efecto llamada” para que las clases medias canalicen sus ahorros hacia los negocios patrocinados por la banca.

La demanda doméstica proporcionada por el auge de la vivienda, aunada a la demanda internacional procedente de Asia, llenó de exhuberancia a los mercados. “I’m having a very good crisis”, decía Soros a mediados de 2010. Sin embargo, como los seres humanos somos los más estúpidos de la galaxia… al final toda esa efervescencia termina generando burbujas, cuyo estallido compromete a las finanzas del Estado y empobrece a la sociedad. Todos los países involucrados en el comercio asiático, han experimentado un boom inmobiliario. Para empezar, la propia China. Pero tenemos varias burbujas inmobiliarias estallando o a punto de estallar en Brasil, Turquía, Canadá, Australia… Y otras más en Occidente, como consecuencia de la inmensa liquidez proporcionada por los bancos centrales, como en EE.UU., Reino Unido, Holanda o Islandia. 

Cambio de Ciclo

Hay cambio de ciclo a la vista, porque el endeudamiento a escala planetaria se ha convertido en una pesadilla. Si algo nos enseña el libro de Kenneth Rogoff y Carmen Reinhart, This time is diferent, es que cuando un país sobrepasa ciertos umbrales de deuda es imposible crecer económicamente… porque todos los recursos nacionales se destinan al pago de la misma. Ellos sitúan ese umbral en el 90% del PIB. Pues bien, actualmente tenemos a un montón de países con deudas superiores al 100% del PIB y subiendo… subiendo porque, sin crecimiento, es imposible reducir el principal de lo adeudado. Por supuesto, tenemos a Grecia. Pero también están Bélgica, Italia, Portugal, Estados Unidos, Japón, etc. Y los que no han llegado a ese 90%, como sucede con España, lo harán muy pronto. 

La imposibilidad de seguir rescatando a la banca con dinero estatal, trasladará la factura al sector privado. Los bail in al estilo español o chipriota, serán la norma a partir de ahora… Es inevitable. No hay margen ni para subir ni para bajar los impuestos; porque si los bajas la deuda se dispara y si los subes, se dispara también porque recaudas menos. Por supuesto, se puede seguir recortando, pero vistos los niveles actuales de deuda de las principales naciones desarrolladas… mucho me temo, no será suficiente. En un momento dado, varios países tendrán que escoger entre el palo y el bate de béisbol; es decir, entre un escenario a la japonesa donde las deudas se pagan a 20 años vista o tomar el camino de los bail out, con quitas o reestructuraciones de deuda, como pasó en Grecia. 

Por otro lado, las compras de activos realizadas por los grandes bancos centrales, también está llegando a su fin. Como la demanda privada sigue muy tocada, se ven en la obligatoriedad de comprar todo tipo de productos financieros, sean públicos o privados, para sostener artificialmente sus precios en el balance de los bancos. Ya hablé de esto en artículos anteriores… Con lo cual se produce una monumental transferencia de la deuda privada al Estado, al balance de los bancos centrales.



*Toda esa deuda está ahí, no desaparece*. Algún día tendrán que colocarla en el mercado… pero tal como están las cosas, no tengo ni idea de cuándo podrán venderla. Mucha gente juega con la idea de que bastaría con darle a un botón, para “borrar” toda esa deuda. Y asunto solucionado. La verdad es que este movimiento se me escapa… pero hacerlo seria muy peligroso porque podría destruir la confianza en la divisa de referencia, sea el dólar, la libra, el euro, el yen o el yuan. Luego tenemos a algunos bancos centrales como el BoJ –y próximamente el BoE-, que han decidido ir más allá y comprar todo lo que se meneé… en un intento a la desesperada por monetizar la deuda de una vez por todas. Pero como hemos visto en Japón, Abe ha tenido que dar marcha atrás porque su iniciativa ha precipitado las ventas de bonos soberanos por parte de los fondos de pensiones… empujando el yield hacia arriba, para consternación de los responsables de la política monetaria. Porque Japón podría quebrar. 

Por eso, no me extraña que la FED esté evaluando la necesidad de ralentizar las compras. La situación se está volviendo insostenible. Reducir el QE3, dado el clima deflacionario mundial, es peligroso. Pero no hacerlo podría ser incluso peor… Tal vez lo reduzcan y que sea “lo que Dios quiera…”.
Sin embargo, las cosas están mucho peor. Los problemas de Occidente con la deuda, han reducido al mínimo las importaciones chinas. Lo vemos en España, que estamos muy cerca de tener superávit por cuenta corriente… no porque exportemos más, sino porque no importamos nada. Y es que ahora mismo, no hay dinero para comprar absolutamente nada.



La pérdida de la demanda agregada procedente de Asia, es una pésima noticia para la economía global. Y francamente, sin la contribución de China y con deudas crecientes en Occidente, el mundo no va a ninguna parte. La caída del oro nos advierte desde hace tiempo, de que viene un gran shock deflacionario. *Los activos en el balance de los bancos se van depreciar, ocasionándoles graves pérdidas. De ahí que muchos de ellos, estén buscando liquidez como posesos para parar la hemorragia que se avecina; porque ni los gobiernos acudirán al rescate como han hecho hasta ahora, ni vendrán revalorizaciones de precios por parte del mercado. Creo sinceramente que el oro está leyendo bien la situación; y que muchas bolsas, que están en fase de burbuja, se van a dar un buen batacazo.
* 


*Ha llegado el momento de que la economía se ajuste a sus verdaderos fundamentales*. Los países productores de materias primas que se han endeudado demasiado, iniciarán el camino que tomó España hace 5 años. Los excesos en el mercado inmobiliario pasarán factura a sus bancos; que tendrán que provisionar, recapitalizarse o nacionalizarse, para mantenerse a flote. Las revueltas sociales en Brasil o Turquía, no pasan por casualidad. Evidencian que las finanzas del Estado están muy tensionadas y que, sin el aporte de China, probablemente, hayan entrado ya en déficits por cuenta corriente. Por eso no debería extrañarle a nadie, que el capital que llegó durante el boom, ahora esté marchándose… aunque no haya ahora mismo, ningún refugio donde posicionarlo. 

La principal consecuencia de este escenario deflacionista a nivel mundial, es la progresiva subida de los tipos de interés. Si el oro era el canario en la mina, la subida de las tasas equivale a un concierto de Metallica. Ninguna nación puede permitirse el lujo de pagar más por su deuda… eso es la gota que colma el vaso. La subida del yield está machacando a los hedge funds invertidos en renta fija, porque sus bonos se deprecian cada día más (ya lo estamos viendo, en varios fondos de Pimco). Y muchos bancos los seguirán en las pérdidas… 

La subida de los tipos de interés –que replican la subida de la prima de riesgo en que se halla la economía glogal-, se agravan cuando saltan los stop loss para frenar las pérdidas. Lo cual empuja al yield todavía más arriba… Naturalmente, los bancos centrales y la banca privada contraatacarán; porque si la situación se descontrola, muchos países se dirigen rápidamente hacia la quiebra. Pero eso quedará para el próximo artículo… en el que hablaré de este asunto y de la dinámica inflacionista-deflacionista en que puede recaer la economía internacional a corto y medio plazo.


----------



## ponzi (3 Ago 2013)

Dos buenos vídeos de lo que se avecina en México

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=448007


----------



## bertok (3 Ago 2013)

Tono dijo:


> refleja la filosofía burbujarra y la realidad, la espiral de creación de dinero y deuda la ha cargado el diablo. Vivimos dependiendo economicamente de un montón de papelitos y cuando ardan todos juntos podremos mandar señales a otras galaxias para pedir un bail-out.
> 
> Sobre los puntos que citas en cuanto cosas a hacer: no compraría metales.
> Añadiría:
> ...



Teniendo el zulaco pagado, algunos ahorrillos, ninguna deuda y un nivel de gasto prudente ..... en la expaña de los próximos 10 años eres el rey. Parece fácil de conseguir pero el lorealismo de la década pasada ha hecho que media población esté entrampada, son muertos financieros sin saberlo.


----------



## Tono (3 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Dos buenos vídeos de lo que se avecina en México
> 
> La petada inmobiliaria en méxico.Peor que en españa - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía



Pues la empresa de un vecino es la que está haciendo la fachada antisísmica del Centro Operativo Bancomer Mexico y de todos estos proyectos que tiene en ejecución :: Inasus :: Excelencia al servicio del arte dice que es con el que está ganado más pasta y quiere seguir buscando negocios allí.


----------



## bertok (3 Ago 2013)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Armas, y no estoy de coña.
> 
> La verdad es que la lectura es caviar del bueno-bueno, sí señor. Por un momento he creído leer uno de tantos articulos del pre-estallido inmobiliario en los que según los ibas leyendo no te preguntabas si aquellas teorías "catastrofistas" se harían realidad o no, si no cuando se produciría el desastre...
> 
> Por cierto, desde poco antes del cierre de ayer, corto en ibex y tal :.



El timing es lento pero inexorable. 

Es la falta de perspectiva la que nos impide tomar las mejores decisiones o prepararnos convenientemente para lo peor.

Le coges a cualquiera de los lorealista y le cuentas hace 6 años la tercera parte de lo que ha ocurrido y te lapidan. De hecho, les cuentas ahora otra vez la tercera parte de lo que va a pasar y te vuelven a lapidar.

Lamentablemente está perdiendo la oportunidad de salir a flote y a la vez están cavando su propia tumba.

Este ciclo no va en broma, se va encadenar otro mucho peor pero ya tocando hueso.

Después de tantos años de avisos, antes del 2007, y los años de la crisis, hay quién dice que en este país cada uno tendrá lo que se merece. Ni tanto ni tan calvo, pero el bofetón de realidad va a ser muy doloroso.


----------



## Tono (3 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Teniendo el zulaco pagado, algunos ahorrillos, ninguna deuda y un nivel de gasto prudente ..... en la expaña de los próximos 10 años eres el rey. Parece fácil de conseguir pero el lorealismo de la década pasada ha hecho que media población esté entrampada, son muertos financieros sin saberlo.



ya eres el rey ahora mismo (porque la sanidad todavía es gratis y aún no nos han sacado toda la sangre posible a impuestos, hay mucho recorrido todavía), dentro de unos años la propiedad privada y el dinero líquido hasta pueden llegar a ser un problema

Yo siempre he confiado más en mis capacidades físicas, mentales y sociales que en mi dinero que es lo que menos me preocupa (se gana, se pierde, se vuelve a ganar... jugando siempre dentro de unos márgenes de seguridad, que por supuesto pueden fallar). 
Tu salud, tu preparación, cuidar tu entorno social y la naturaleza que te rodea, ser feliz y nunca dejar de tener metas es lo que te garantiza el futuro, así caiga guano para ahogar media humanidad.


----------



## juanfer (3 Ago 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Gran artículo que refleja la filosofía burbujarra de este foro. ¿El problema es que puede hacer el ciudadano de a pie ante lo que se avecina?
> . Comprar metales
> . Bienes tangibles como terrenos.
> . Acciones de grandes empresas con cash flows estables
> ...





Tener unos miles de euros en otras monedas en bancolchon, que sus bancos no hagan QE.


----------



## Tono (3 Ago 2013)

:bla::bla::bla:


Janus dijo:


> Estoy registrado en la web de Pink Elephant que es una discoteca de la octava en Manhattan que nos gusta bastante.
> 
> Esa discoteca y Cielo en Meatpacking District son de lo mejorcito que hay (y Pacha claro esta cuando esta por alli David Ghetta).





paulistano dijo:


> Yo conozco la pink elephant de sao paulo....teta novicia, no rcomendable ir con pareja:ouch:





HisHoliness dijo:


> Lo mejor que hay por aqui para ir sin pareja es el cafe photo....:fiufiu:



:bla::bla::bla:

Aquí o se aportan fotos de la fauna y flora de esos paraísos o no se dice ná que es tontería

(y no nos remitais a webs, el puticlú del polígono de aquí también tiene una que parece que se la ha hecho el webmaster de Victoria Secret)


----------



## hydra69 (3 Ago 2013)

por cierto..yo ando fuera de sacyr...en 2,80€,suerte a los que seguís dentro.


----------



## Claca (3 Ago 2013)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...say-to-pandoro-not-today-248.html#post9266359







El guión en CAF se está cumpliendo a rajatabla. Alcanzó el objetivo alcista y se ha desplazado en el rango propuesto. Ojo, es en principio zona de venta.

Luego otro valor que comenté hace tiempo como posible oportunidad, BOLSAS:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ra-y-de-de-semana-estaras-68.html#post8746322







El soporte ha actuado de fantástico punto de compra, pero ahora está en una zona de resistencias muy duras. En mi opinión, en general nos están preparando para otro recorte y es muy probable que este precio no se salve de la torta que podría venir. Vale la pena amarrar beneficios y esperar acontecimientos, aunque en el corto plazo aún podemos ver nuevos avances.

Al principio de año planteé tres operativas que salieron mal, dejando un agujero aprox. del 12% considerando el apalancamiento, así al menos limpio el desastre causado por las recomendaciones jeje

Me gustaría poder comentar más en detalle este y otros valores, pero me temo que eso ya no va a ser posible, pues debo reconocer que el foro cada vez me inspira menos ganas de participar, y como considero que hablando de bolsa no puedo simplemente opinar y largarme, sino que debo dar la cara y comprobar el resultado de mis comentarios, lo cual es un absoluto, aunque necesario, coñazo, todavía tengo menos incentivos a la hora de considerar mi implicación. Han sido casi 5 años siendo miembro de esta selecta familia, pero a día de hoy confieso que sólo soy una visita que se deja caer de vez en cuando... ya veremos hasta cuando.

Sean buenos y tetas o reporte.


----------



## Antigona (3 Ago 2013)

¿Afectará el informe del FMI?

En principio cuando salió estábamos cotizando y no lo notó, de hecho al final de sesión aceleró las subidas, pero la verdad que está dando mucho que hablar...

Podría ser el aliciente definitivo para la esperada corrección o incluso en un ámbito pesimista para el fin del tramo alcista...

¿Qué veremos el lunes?


----------



## Manu_alcala (3 Ago 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> ¿Afectará el informe del FMI?
> 
> En principio cuando salió estábamos cotizando y no lo notó, de hecho al final de sesión aceleró las subidas, pero la verdad que está dando mucho que hablar...
> 
> ...



Las noticias siguen al canal :fiufiu:


----------



## atman (3 Ago 2013)

A ver Claca, que usted no tiene aquí más obligación que la que usted mismo se autoimponga. Venga cuando quiera, postee lo que quiera y no se sienta forzado a comentar ni responder a nada... ni mucho menos a justificarse. 

En todo caso, entiendo su falta de interés por el hilo. Es normal, ahora que ha terminado el curso (todo bien?) y tiene tiempo de correr detrás de las chavalas...

Por ejemplo, yo hace un tiempo dije cual era el hotel que más me gustaba... y aquí les dejo un buen argumento...


----------



## FranR (3 Ago 2013)

Tono dijo:


> :bla::bla::bla:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ESO ESO que se hagan un "carnete" con el avatar del HVI35 y montamos un subforo de Gacelillas por el mundo. 

Yo he aportado ya algunas al publireportaje que podemos montar.


----------



## vermer (3 Ago 2013)

CLACA: esa sensación la tuve hace un año. Dejé casi completamente este foro y completamente el "otro". No me aportaban nada. Estaban trufados de troles, enteraos, politicuchos de todo a 100, manipuladores e infiltrados varios. Un asco, que por otra parte aburría y su utilidad era nula.

Y me metí en este hilo, donde aprendo y soy feliz como una perdiz. Hasta me averguenza thankear. Y uno de los motivos por los que estoy aquí es para leerte a ti. Si es 1 vez al mes lo daré por bueno, pero si son 2 mejor, y 4 ya ni te digo. Y vamos no tienes que justificar absolutamente nada. Y creo no ser el único...

Así que ale descansa bien , pégate unas buenas juergas, persigue chavalotas, pásate por las discotecas que te recomiendan estos vividores y acuérdate de nosotros alguna vez,, porque tus análisis, fallidos o no, son esperados como agua de mayo. Responsabilidad CERO, que aquí tenemos todos el culo pelao.


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Ago 2013)

Señores, uno que se va de vacaciones. Seguro que cuando vuelva ya habrán abierto el hilo de septiembre aunque sigamos en agosto, *cabrones!*

No asomen mucho la cabeza y no se alejen de la trinchera, Bertok y el Capitán Willard cuidarán de ustedes.


----------



## @@strom (3 Ago 2013)

Si posteo en este foro es por gente como Claca. 
Sinceramente le entiendo, necesitamos más gente como Claca y menos jatos.

Yo personalmente le ánimo a que siga por aquí.


----------



## Janus (3 Ago 2013)

Claca dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...say-to-pandoro-not-today-248.html#post9266359
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Un abrazo y participa lo que puedas dentro de lo que quieras. Gente excepcional como tú siempre tiene cabida por aquí. Yo hago en breve dos años así que aún no me he aburrido. Cuando llegue, maleta ..... si es que antes no pillamos la metralleta.


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Ago 2013)

@@strom dijo:


> Si posteo en este foro es por gente como Claca.
> Sinceramente le entiendo, necesitamos más gente como Claca y menos jatos.
> 
> Yo personalmente le ánimo a que siga por aquí.



Coincido en que Claca es un fuera de serie, es el Marc Márquez de la bolsa, lástima que tiene la disciplina de un jugador de fútbol y le van demasiado el alcohol y las jovencitas, cosas de la edad :: Por suerte ha aprobado la selectividad contra todo pronóstico 
Pero bueno, también es cierto que esto no es un hilo de bolsa al uso y cada miembro aportada al colectivo un toque que da una personalidad particular, el jato ahí está, todo grupo tiene su mascota.


----------



## vmmp29 (3 Ago 2013)

Claca no nos dejes campeón


----------



## juanfer (3 Ago 2013)

Claca dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...say-to-pandoro-not-today-248.html#post9266359
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Claca usted es de los imprescindibles del foro, pero también entiendo que le aburra. Tómese unas vacaciones desconecte del foro y lo vera de otro color al volver.


----------



## Algas (3 Ago 2013)

Claca tómese unas vacaciones y vuelva con fuerzas renovadas hombre! yo soy uno de los muchos que leen este hilo día a día (de lo mejor que hay por la intelné), y si no aporto más es porque no tengo nivel :S. 
Sus mensajes y los de los demás que aportan siempre son bien recibidos, además que aquí todos sabemos que nadie tiene la bola de cristal... y el que invierta que lo haga bajo su propia responsabilidad ::.
Ánimo hombre!


----------



## Tio Masclet (3 Ago 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Me gustaría poder comentar más en detalle este y otros valores, pero me temo que eso ya no va a ser posible, pues debo reconocer que el foro cada vez me inspira menos ganas de participar, y como considero que hablando de bolsa no puedo simplemente opinar y largarme, sino que debo dar la cara y comprobar el resultado de mis comentarios, lo cual es un absoluto, aunque necesario, coñazo, todavía tengo menos incentivos a la hora de considerar mi implicación. Han sido casi 5 años siendo miembro de esta selecta familia, pero a día de hoy confieso que sólo soy una visita que se deja caer de vez en cuando... ya veremos hasta cuando.
> 
> Sean buenos y tetas o reporte.



Quiero agradecerle todos y cada uno de los posts con los que nos ha obsequiado a gente como yo que, de esto, no tenemos ni idea.
Venga cuando quiera, a mí me da pena que desaparezca (puro egoísmo), pero, además, creo que sabe un montón y que también es muy buena gente. Como la mayoría de los que se mueven por aquí.
Que le vaya bonito joven, quién tuviera su edad. Disfrute la vida, que se va muy rápido.


----------



## paulistano (4 Ago 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Quiero agradecerle todos y cada uno de los posts con los que nos ha obsequiado a gente como yo que, de esto, no tenemos ni idea.
> Venga cuando quiera, a mí me da pena que desaparezca (puro egoísmo), pero, además, creo que sabe un montón y que también es muy buena gente. Como la mayoría de los que se mueven por aquí.
> Que le vaya bonito joven, quién tuviera su edad. Disfrute la vida, que se va muy rápido.



Suscribo punto por punto.


----------



## Antigona (4 Ago 2013)

Bueno, pues sabéis que yo suelo mojarme y que el "Joven Antígona" es siemprealcista :: y hasta ahora no diréis que he fallado mucho, de hecho me van bien mis inversiones, peeeeeeeeeeeero...

Para mañana carguen cortos, caballeros, los que los usen. Preveo un movimiento de acercamiento y tonteo con los 8600, pero luego el Ibex se "pensará" realmente el rallie de estas últimas semanas y pasará de ir en busca de los máximos anuales.

La noticia del FMI no ha parado de rodar sobre la mesa este fin de semana, dejando la credibilidad del gobierno de Rajoy por debajo de la de ZP, y su credibilidad política sigue muy tocada. Ya los bancos dieron ciertos síntomas de agotamiento al final de la semana, y solo algún pepinazo puntual como FCC salvó al índice del rojo.

Para mañana espero sangre, en torno al 1%. Si es una de esas ""sanas"" correciones o recogidas de beneficios o si es el inicio definitivo de la ""jran bajista"" no lo sé, yo solo lo veo regular para el lunes.

Ahí queda el análisis de Antígona. 8:8:


----------



## bertok (4 Ago 2013)

Claca dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...say-to-pandoro-not-today-248.html#post9266359
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pedazo cabron, has encontrado chochete y pasas de los colegas .....

vuelve cuando quieras amigo.

un abrazo


----------



## alimon (4 Ago 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Bueno, pues sabéis que yo suelo mojarme y que el "Joven Antígona" es siemprealcista :: y hasta ahora no diréis que he fallado mucho, de hecho me van bien mis inversiones, peeeeeeeeeeeero...
> 
> Para mañana carguen cortos, caballeros, los que los usen. Preveo un movimiento de acercamiento y tonteo con los 8600, pero luego el Ibex se "pensará" realmente el rallie de estas últimas semanas y pasará de ir en busca de los máximos anuales.
> 
> ...





Usted corto y el Jato largo????


Definitivamente esto se va la mierda.



Tranquilidad,hombre.Esto tiene recorrido hasta los 8660. Incluso si me apura, yo me apostaría a que cierran un día por encima de eso, y al siguiente por encima de 8700, para hacer creer que se rompe la línea de tendencia bajista en falso, por supuesto. Para despiojar de cortos. Luego es cuando lo tiran.

Me estoy intentando currar un programita que combina el análisis de ondas estadísticas, con el analisis técnico, para intentar predecir la posible evolución del siguiente movimiento de onda, en base a los anteriores.

Si consigo algún resultado que crea válido,colgaré por aqui el gráfico.

Se que predecir los movimientos del índice es como intentar predecir cuando mi señora querrá sexo, pero bueno.


----------



## vermer (4 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> pedazo cabron, has encontrado chochete y pasas de los colegas .....
> 
> vuelve cuando quieras amigo.
> 
> un abrazo



:XX: :XX:

Eres un cab..onazo. No tienes corazón. El chaval sa'namorao. Mientras no conozca a la suegri estamos vendidos....


----------



## Cantor (4 Ago 2013)

Claca, poco más que añadir, siéntete libre de venir o no, faltaría más, pero gracias a ti y a otros yo he aprendido de bolsa, no he metido ni un duro ni digo nada útil porqueno sé, de hecho estoy en la trinchera y soy ya parte del mobiliario, pero me encantan tus posts, en serio, se aprende muchísimo.

Vuelve cuando te agrade ydisfrutes, quiero que sepas que algunos nos tragamos cienes y cienes de posts chorras para no perdernos alguna joyita que de pronto tú o alguno de los que saben suelta, ya sea para aprender o para partirse de risa.

Hala, que me enrollo. Un abrazo.


----------



## Tono (4 Ago 2013)

Como advenedizo de última hora al hilo (pero seguidor de él durante mucho tiempo) también quiero animar a Claca. Sus análisis son irreprochables (y sobre todo independientes)
Esto es un foro de libre opinión, cada uno comparte lo que sabe y aprende de los demás. No hay que tomarlo de forma personal ni involucrarse más allá de lo que son simples opiniones, todos somos adultos y responsables de nuestras acciones. 
Claca nadie te va a culpar de tus valoraciones y mucho menos de arriesgar su dinero por decidir apostar en lo que aconsejas con la mejor voluntad.
Tómate un respiro y siempre que puedas comparte esas gráficas.


----------



## bertok (4 Ago 2013)

Estos señores están sentados en un mar de riqueza. Añadan además el Shale Gas ...

The 10 most oil-rich states

*The 10 most oil-rich states
*
Ten states accounted for roughly 94% of all onshore U.S. reserves as of the end of 2011, with roughly a third of this in Texas alone — just over 7 billion barrels. In many of these states, the oil industry is a major part of their economies. Based on the U.S. Energy Information Administration's data on proved oil reserves by states, these are the most oil-rich states in the country.

These states process the vast majority of the oil refined in the U.S. each year. Of the nation's 139 operating refineries, 89 are located in these states. The national refinery capacity is roughly 16.7 million barrels per day. Texas, California, Oklahoma, and Louisiana alone have a capacity of more than 10 million barrels per day.

As might be expected, a high proportion of the jobs in these states is in the oil and gas industry, much higher than the national average of 0.5% of jobs. All but one of the most oil-rich states are in the top 15 for these types of jobs. In Wyoming, 8.5% of all jobs are in mining, quarrying, oil and gas extraction.

However, these are just the actual jobs in the industry. The increase in jobs and the influx of people to these areas are also creating many more jobs in other industries to support these workers. In six of these states oil and gas accounted for more than 10% of all jobs in 2011, according to PricewaterhouseCoopers. In Wyoming, it was more than 20%.

Workers in the oil and gas industry are very well paid. Nationally, the median pay in related occupations is $56,587 compared to a national median wage of $32,096. In the oil-rich states, the median pay in these positions is even higher. In Alaska, the median worker in the extraction industry earns more than $85,000.

These oil industry jobs and wages helped many of these states endure the recent recession relatively well even as the rest of the country went through severe unemployment. Because of the Bakken Shale boom in North Dakota, the state's unemployment rate was just 4% in October, 2009, when the national jobless rate was 10%. As of June, the unemployment rate in these states was below the national average rate in nine of the 10 states.

To identify the states with the most oil reserves, 24/7 Wall St. reviewed proved oil reserves data from the U.S. Energy Information Administration. Reserves figures are as of December 31, 2011, the most recent date for which there is available data. We also reviewed industry employment data from the U.S. Census Bureau as of 2011. We also referenced the industry's contributions to employment from PricewaterhouseCoopers' report, "The Economic Impacts of the Oil & Natural Gas Industry On The Economy In 2011." Operating refinery and daily refining capacity are as of January 1, 2013. Unemployment rates are from the Bureau of Labor Statistics, and are as of June.

*10. Louisiana
*
> 2011 Proved oil reserves: 417 million barrels
> Oil refineries: 19
> 2012 population: 4,601,893
> Unemployment rate: 7.0

Louisiana, which has the 10th-most proved oil reserves in the country, has 19 refineries with the capacity to process 3,273,020 barrels per day — second only to Texas in capacity. The largest of these refineries, Exxon Mobil Corp's Baton Rouge, processes about 503,000 barrels per day and is the fourth largest oil refinery in the United States. According to Exxonmobil, The refinery is the second-largest employer in the state. The outer continental shelf offshore of Louisiana produced 422.62 million barrels in 2011, far more than either Texas or California, the only other states with offshore wells.

*9. Colorado
*
> 2011 Proved oil reserves: 423 million barrels
> Oil refineries: 2
> 2012 population: 5,187,582
> Unemployment rate: 7.0

While it has slightly more reserves than Louisiana, Colorado has much less capacity to process its oil resources. There are only two refineries in the state, and together they have the capacity to process about 103,000 barrels per day, which places Colorado 25th in the nation. Commerce City, the home of one of these refineries, boasts a fast-growing economy and increasing median incomes over the last 10 years. Of the state's workforce, roughly 6.7% of all jobs are the result of the oil and gas industry. Many of the reserves in Colorado can be found in the Denver-Julesburg basin, which has been producing oil and gas since the 1860's.

*8. Utah
*
> 2011 Proved oil reserves: 504 million barrels
> Oil refineries: 5
> 2012 population: 2,855,287
> Unemployment rate: 4.7

Crude oil production in Utah reached a total of 26.27 million barrels in 2011, or about 72,000 barrels a day. Capacity at the state's five refineries totaled 176,000 barrels a day, so the state is a net importer to its refineries. The imported crude comes primarily from Wyoming, Colorado, and Canada. The unemployment rate in December 2011 was just 6.1%, well below the U.S. average of 8.5%. Unemployment in June 2013 reported an improvement to 4.7%. In Utah, 15,553 Utah residents are employed in the mining, quarrying, and oil and gas extraction industries, representing 1.2% of the entire workforce.

*7. Wyoming
*
> 2011 Proved oil reserves: 660 million barrels
> Oil refineries: 6
> 2012 population: 576,412
> Unemployment rate: 4.6

Wyoming produced 150,000 barrels of oil a day in 2011. The state's refineries had the capacity to process 165,500 barrels a day. Wyoming's economy depends far more heavily on coal production, which accounted for 40% of all U.S. mined coal in 2011. The state also produced 9% of the nation's natural gas that year. Wyoming employs by far the greatest percentage of its workforce in energy extraction industries than other states on this list, and about nine times the national average. Wyoming is home to some of the largest oil and gas fields in the nation. The Pinedale and Jonah natural gas fields, for example, rank among the top 10 in the nation.

*6. New Mexico
*
> 2011 Proved oil reserves: 866 million barrels
> Oil refineries: 2
> 2012 population: 2,085,538
> Unemployment rate: 6.8

Crude oil production reached 195,000 barrels a day in New Mexico in 2011. The state's three refineries had throughput capacity of 142,900 barrels a day, but only two were operating and their total capacity was reduced to 126,600 barrels a day in 2013. The majority of the state's crude production comes from the southeast corner that overlaps the vast Permian Basin of West Texas. According to PricewaterhouseCoopers, just short of 10% of all jobs in New Mexico were either directly or indirectly generated by the oil and natural gas industries.

*5. Oklahoma
*
> 2011 Proved oil reserves: 879 million barrels
> Oil refineries: 5
> 2012 population: 3,814,820
> Unemployment rate: 5.2

Oklahoma produced 210,000 barrels of oil a day in 2011, and the state's five operating refineries process more than twice that amount — 508,700 barrels a day. The state's major production regions have been along the Texas border, north of Dallas-Fort Worth, and further west through the Panhandle. A new shale oil play called the Mississippi Lime formation, along the Oklahoma-Kansas border, is expected to contribute even more new production in the next few years. About 16.8% of the state's jobs were generated by the energy extraction industry in 2011.

*4. North Dakota
*
> 2011 Proved oil reserves: 2,649 million barrels
> Oil refineries: 1
> 2012 population: 699,628
> Unemployment rate: 3.1

Recent developments in hydraulic-fracturing technology have given North Dakota access to the Bakken Field, an oil-rich shale rock formation in the western region of the state. According to the Energy Information Administration, the oil reserves in North Dakota increased by 46% in 2010. This spike is part of a recent energy boom and, as a result, states like North Dakota and Texas are seeing much greater demand for labor. North Dakota also reports the nation's lowest unemployment rate, which is only 3.1% as of June. Not only do there appear to be more jobs in states with plenty of oil, but news reports suggest that states like North Dakota also offer higher paying jobs. About 2.8% of North Dakota's workforce is employed in mining, quarrying, and oil and gas extraction, the sixth-highest proportion in the nation.

*3. California
*
> 2011 Proved oil reserves: 3,005 million barrels
> Oil refineries: 16
> 2012 population: 38,041,430
> Unemployment rate: 8.5

In 2013, economists from the University of Southern California conducted a study on the economic impacts of developing the state's oil resources. The study found that developing oil from the soon-to-be accessible Monterey shale oil deposits in the south central part of California could add more than 512,000 to 2.8 million jobs in the state. Even though the deposit is not currently available, its size (four times as large as the Bakken field in North Dakota) and the trends seen in other states, could mean California will soon surpass Texas in oil production. As of 2011, California is third, with about 3 billion barrels of oil reserves. A smaller percentage of Californians work in the energy extraction industries than the national average, and this is the only state on this list with an unemployment rate above the national average.

*2. Alaska
*
> 2011 Proved oil reserves: 3,816 million barrels
> Oil refineries: 6
> 2012 population: 731,449
> Unemployment rate: 6.1

The nation's least-populated state contains the second-largest oil reserve, reported to be nearly 4 billion barrels in 2011. Like many other states, Alaska is preparing to benefit from technology granting access to natural gas reserves. The Alaska Department of Labor forecasts that 6,500 direct construction jobs and over 50,000 jobs in oil careers could be created if the natural gas pipeline project is allowed to continue. Roughly 11.9% of the state's workforce is employed directly or indirectly by the oil and gas extraction industry.

*1. Texas
*
> 2011 Proved oil reserves: 7,014 million barrels
> Oil refineries: 27
> 2012 population: 26,059,203
> Unemployment rate: 6.5

The quantity of Texas oil reserves and oil production dominates those in other states. According to the EIA, there were 32 new field discoveries between 2010 and 2011, more than double the fields discovered in North Dakota. Recent reports indicate these discoveries are not slowing down. In February, the Eagle Ford Shale Formation, which is composed of nine geographic fields underlying much of South Texas, produced 471,258 barrels of crude every day. This represents a 74% increase in oil production from the year before, according to the Texas Railroad Commission. As of 2011, the state's 27 oil refineries produce 4,754,681 barrels of oil per day.


----------



## atman (4 Ago 2013)

Deutsche Bank: S&P 500 Target Of 2,000 - Business Insider

Esteee...


----------



## Tono (4 Ago 2013)

Los USA son ricos, Bertok, siempre ha sido así.
Han sabido expoliar al resto del mundo reservando y preservando lo suyo.
Se pueden decir muchas cosas malas de los americanos, pero hay que reconocer su gran inteligencia para usar el mundo a su favor, en todos los ámbitos.

---------- Post added 04-ago-2013 at 11:51 ----------




atman dijo:


> Deutsche Bank: S&P 500 Target Of 2,000 - Business Insider
> 
> Esteee...



qué manera de ponerle los dientes largos a la gente 
Seréis cabrones, vais a acabar consiguiendo que un old bullish como yo meta unos tiros a lo loco :S

(casi escribo 'an old bullock', mardito subconsciente)


----------



## ibg_kraft (4 Ago 2013)

Compro:

Arcelor
BBVA
Repsol
Técnicas Reunidas
Teléfonica
AO Smith Co


----------



## bertok (4 Ago 2013)

ibg_kraft dijo:


> Compro:
> 
> Arcelor
> BBVA
> ...



AO Smith CO es una acción interesante por pertenecer a uno de los sectores que dominarán el futuro. Me gusta pero está muy, muy inflada a los precuios actuales.

En una corrección del SP, la meten un -20% fácil en pocas semanas.


----------



## Janus (4 Ago 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Como advenedizo de última hora al hilo (pero seguidor de él durante mucho tiempo) también quiero animar a Claca. Sus análisis son irreprochables (y sobre todo independientes)
> Esto es un foro de libre opinión, cada uno comparte lo que sabe y aprende de los demás. No hay que tomarlo de forma personal ni involucrarse más allá de lo que son simples opiniones, todos somos adultos y responsables de nuestras acciones.
> Claca nadie te va a culpar de tus valoraciones y mucho menos de arriesgar su dinero por decidir apostar en lo que aconsejas con la mejor voluntad.
> Tómate un respiro y siempre que puedas comparte esas gráficas.



Aunque el no lo sepa, algunos hemos ganado dinero por sus post y lo que es mas importante: hemos dejado de tener una posicion de riesgo.


----------



## Tono (4 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Aunque el no lo sepa, algunos hemos ganado dinero por sus post y lo que es mas importante: hemos dejado de tener una posicion de riesgo.



de la misma forma que su estudio de BME me ha aportado un fantástico punto vista, que intuía pero no veía tan claro como en su gráfica

Habrá que buscar algún método para disuadirlo


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (4 Ago 2013)

El tema de las Gamesas no se ha tratado suficiente.
Hace menos de un año Janus predijo que iban a llegar a los 6 y ha cumplido ese recorrido de forma mágica, multiplicando x6!!! su valor.

Por mucho que Ignacio Martín sea un tipo que maneje bien las habichuelas esto me parece demasiado, mas cercano a la multiplicación de los panes y los peces.

Siguiendo esta estela eufórica y tratando de averiguar ottros escenarios crísticos, me planteo y planteo a Janus y al foro cual es la situación de otros sectores con potencial revulsivo.

Me estoy refiriendo a Prisa y al carbón.

Podría parecer un juego de palabras pero no. Prisa se mantienen en los 0,18. Realmente un empresa tan fundamental en el reino hispanistaní puede quebrar? No es cierto que Prisa es tan fundamental para la estructura del Estado que el banco Santander? Cual será la señal para entrar de haberla? Después de un razonable derrumbe del Ibex hasta por debajo de los 6000, cuando todo parezca perdido?

Carbón. Riesgo. Arch Coal. Para cuando.
Opiniones, etc, amigos. Aquí estan las grandes oportunidades de inversión.

:cook:


----------



## hombre-mosca (4 Ago 2013)

Bueno, Mr. Claca, he leido su post y me ha venido esto a la cabeza

[YOUTUBE]HVKtL9VU8rQ[/YOUTUBE]

Lo que Usted tiene no se cura ...que lo sepa. La curiosidad y las ganas de ayudar a otros.
Ya nos leera, ya, y que no se le olvide la contraseña de la cuenta. Espero volver a leerle en no mucho tiempo cuando haya re-sincronizado. Sus graficos 1600x1200 se echaran de menos.


----------



## Janus (4 Ago 2013)

Claca vente pa'cá. Vamos a darle una nueva orientación a este hilo.

Empezamos YA!!!!, hands up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111

[YOUTUBE]F-DoZ3HhoOc[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Post added 04-ago-2013 at 14:47 ----------




ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> El tema de las Gamesas no se ha tratado suficiente.
> Hace menos de un año Janus predijo que iban a llegar a los 6 y ha cumplido ese recorrido de forma mágica, multiplicando x6!!! su valor.
> 
> Por mucho que Ignacio Martín sea un tipo que maneje bien las habichuelas esto me parece demasiado, mas cercano a la multiplicación de los panes y los peces.
> ...





Prisa es un halcón. O sube mucho o baja mucho. Está todo preparado para que suba mucho pero el ego de un par de tipos no deja que lo haga y se torna en una posibilidad real de quiebra. Nadie quiere la quiebra, ni siquiera los bancos pero es lo que hay.

Le aseguró que se va a poder ganar muchísimo dinero en Prisa pero solo lo harán los pistoleros rápidos. Se habla mucho de TimoF, de Abril-Martorell, de Cebrián etc.... pero ninguno estáis diciendo lo que piensan Nicolas Berggruen y Martin Franklin. Y piensen también que no vaya a ser T5 quien se lleve el gato al agua. El paquete del 17% cruzado no es baladí y abre muchas puertas que TimoF no tiene. No digo más.

El carbón: solo admite que se le preste el máximo interés. De por sí solo, esta inversión nos va a proteger a muchos de lo que haga España o no en la UE. El dinero fuera.




P.D: No solo ha sido Gamesa, la culata tiene más muescas: FCC, AMD, solares, ....


----------



## inversobres (4 Ago 2013)

atman dijo:


> Deutsche Bank: S&P 500 Target Of 2,000 - Business Insider
> 
> Esteee...



Otro analisto de 5 euros. Hay que seguir llenando la cesta. Son muchas voces las que hablan del sp por encima de 1900. Si.llega a 2000 en tan poco tiempo tendre miedoe que llevarme a la.boca. Inflacion de doble digito.


----------



## Janus (4 Ago 2013)

Claca, seguimos adelante. No vamos a parar hasta que se vuelvas a subir al carro.

Ahí va la tentación:

[YOUTUBE]NVEQDSBcqXM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HisHoliness (4 Ago 2013)

Buenos días, me paso por el hilo para agradecer a claca sus análisis y gráficos. Para los que nos iniciamos son muy útiles y personalmente agradezco que alguien de tomé el tiempo y el esfuerzo de escribir y subirlo. De verdad, muchas gracias, a el y a los demás que hacéis este hilo más útil e interesante que cualquier master de bolsa.
Y como agradecimiento aquí va una fotito de ayer en río de Janeiro.
Un saludo


----------



## Janus (4 Ago 2013)

Claca!!!!!, que esto es para gente joven como nosotros!!!!!

[YOUTUBE]mJ7tyewF6eQ[/YOUTUBE]




y también para ellas, pegamos a varios palos.

[YOUTUBE]QZXc39hT8t4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Claca (4 Ago 2013)

Como sabéis, cabrones.... que es domingo, no me hagáis buscar un plan eroticofestivo para esta noche.


----------



## Janus (4 Ago 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Como sabéis, cabrones.... que es domingo, no me hagáis buscar un plan eroticofestivo para esta noche.



Mira esa piscina ............ y todo con derecho de admisión!!!!

[YOUTUBE]F83aAuX1c7A[/YOUTUBE]


............ o si prefieres varios buenos clubs, también los conocemos con derecho de admisión.

[YOUTUBE]OxDd00875eU[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]tDq3fNew1rU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tono (4 Ago 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Buenos días, me paso por el hilo para agradecer a claca sus análisis y gráficos. Para los que nos iniciamos son muy útiles y personalmente agradezco que alguien de tomé el tiempo y el esfuerzo de escribir y subirlo. De verdad, muchas gracias, a el y a los demás que hacéis este hilo más útil e interesante que cualquier master de bolsa.
> Y como agradecimiento aquí va una fotito de ayer en río de Janeiro.
> Un saludo



ajjjj, cabronazo, casi cojo una tortículis de tanto girarme para ver las nalgas marinas de esos especímenes.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (4 Ago 2013)

Un día llegará, que no nos pille en pelotas viendo a la chica de WyQ
Crash Bolsa New York (USA) 2013-2014. Gráfico próximo crack bursátil
Cómo invertir pequeñas cantidades. Inversión low cost: warrants, quinielas, bitcoin, oro y apuestas: Crash Bolsa New York (USA) 2013-2014


----------



## silverwindow (4 Ago 2013)

Ojo next week pq el negro esta ahi y la tiene gorda.


----------



## ponzi (4 Ago 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Como sabéis, cabrones.... que es domingo, no me hagáis buscar un plan eroticofestivo para esta noche.



Claca no nos abandones, pilla dos días erótico festivos y vuelve con las pilas cargadas  Si no quien me va a echar a mi la bronca con los stop lossNa ahora en serio, seria una pena que dejases el hilo, tus aportes al menos para un servidor son muy valiosos.


----------



## mataresfacil (4 Ago 2013)

Joder, de verdad, como sois, como sois. Al final esto se va a convertir en un hilo de canis adictos a veteranos.

Marlo yo te himboco.



> Sacyr paga anticipadamente 30 millones del préstamo vinculado a la inversión en Repsol
> Sacyr ha pagado anticipadamente 30 millones de euros del principal del préstamo que tiene vinculado a la participación del 9,5% que tiene en el capital social de Repsol, que actualmente presenta un saldo vivo de 2.366 millones de euros, según datos de la compañía que recoge Europa Press.
> 
> En paralelo, el grupo de construcción, servicios y concesiones asegura haber cubierto todos los servicios de este préstamo con el dividendo que cobra en efectivo de Repsol.
> ...


----------



## atman (4 Ago 2013)

Stocks Are Expensive And Might Crash - Business Insider

Antes la de cal, ahora la de arena... se moja incluso hablando de algún cisne negro... empiezo a ver mucho mucho miedo a la caída... y en el fondo, eso es lo único que hace falta. Sólo queda ponerle una espoleta a ese miedo.


----------



## ponzi (4 Ago 2013)

atman dijo:


> Stocks Are Expensive And Might Crash - Business Insider
> 
> Antes la de cal, ahora la de arena... se moja incluso hablando de algún cisne negro... empiezo a ver mucho mucho miedo a la caída... y en el fondo, eso es lo único que hace falta. Sólo queda ponerle una espoleta a ese miedo.



Nadie mira al país germano, pero sus lander tienen muchas miserias que esconder


----------



## bertok (4 Ago 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Buenos días, me paso por el hilo para agradecer a claca sus análisis y gráficos. Para los que nos iniciamos son muy útiles y personalmente agradezco que alguien de tomé el tiempo y el esfuerzo de escribir y subirlo. De verdad, muchas gracias, a el y a los demás que hacéis este hilo más útil e interesante que cualquier master de bolsa.
> Y como agradecimiento aquí va una fotito de ayer en río de Janeiro.
> Un saludo



Lindas meninas ::

---------- Post added 04-ago-2013 at 18:18 ----------




atman dijo:


> Stocks Are Expensive And Might Crash - Business Insider
> 
> Antes la de cal, ahora la de arena... se moja incluso hablando de algún cisne negro... empiezo a ver mucho mucho miedo a la caída... y en el fondo, eso es lo único que hace falta. Sólo queda ponerle una espoleta a ese miedo.



Os dejo una excelente conferencia de John Mauldin y a mi criterio una de las mejores periodistas económicas: Lauren Lyster.

[YOUTUBE]9Vz0TTWM5lI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ghkghk (4 Ago 2013)

Entro desde mi descanso balear (sí, sí descanso ) para decirle a Claca que si se va lo perseguiré y lo traeré delante del ordenador cogido de la oreja. 



Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## tarrito (4 Ago 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Entro desde mi descanso balear (sí, sí descanso ) para decirle a Claca que si se va lo perseguiré y lo traeré delante del ordenador cogido de la oreja.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2




suba fotos, onvreee !!! ya ve que le sacan ventaja :no:


y ahora es cuando vienen los zanks


----------



## bertok (4 Ago 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> suba fotos, onvreee !!! ya ve que le sacan ventaja :no:
> 
> 
> y ahora es cuando vienen los zanks



Menos mal que llegó Mon a poner orden ... :::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## tarrito (4 Ago 2013)

es que sois unos perrakos de cuidao ... eso! o tenéis comisión a medias con el quiropráctico o fisio del barrio


----------



## bertok (4 Ago 2013)

Clakerty,

te entiendo: entre el chochete que hayas encontrado y que el jilo está peor, mucho peor ...

Pero Tito Bertok también te pide que reflexiones, que ese chochete seguramente sea cosa del calentón del verano y que los trollacos que entran al jilo desaparecerán con el frío del invierno.

Si te quedas lo pasarás bien y ganaremos mucha pasta en Alpha Natural Resources ::::::

Va por tí.


----------



## Janus (4 Ago 2013)

Claca!!!!!, la montamos en la playa somos dos tíos y hay tres tías!!!!!

[YOUTUBE]uUGFhVWPOFs[/YOUTUBE]


Nos pegamos con quien sea necesario para que no te vayas:

[YOUTUBE]ff8auCfg_v0[/YOUTUBE]



Te mandamos lo que quieres y lo que necesites!!!!

[YOUTUBE]KrjGzmW5jkE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]oQf_IWZtMsM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (4 Ago 2013)

Va ser un superventas

Nexus 7 Review - Business Insider


----------



## Tono (4 Ago 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> suba fotos, onvreee !!! ya ve que le sacan ventaja :no:
> 
> 
> y ahora es cuando vienen los zanks



Así mucho mejor. 
Parece que están discutiendo sobre invertir en eólicas o en carboneras.
¿usted que le aconsejó Hisholiness? Que se pusieran cortas o largas?

Me habéis animado. 
Mañana subo yo alguna fotuca de los jabalises que veo por el monte.


----------



## bertok (4 Ago 2013)

No os perdáis el burbujón de Amazón

You Don't Have To 'Maximize Profits' To Have A High Stock Price - Business Insider


----------



## Janus (4 Ago 2013)

Vean que perlita más chula hemos encontrado. Hay un montón de magníficos DJs que no son conocidos pero son la repanocha.

[YOUTUBE]8RzBeA9qJcE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HisHoliness (4 Ago 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Así mucho mejor.
> Parece que están discutiendo sobre invertir en eólicas o en carboneras.
> ¿usted que le aconsejó Hisholiness? Que se pusieran cortas o largas?
> 
> ...



Esas van siempre con las largas puestas....


----------



## Antigona (4 Ago 2013)

Vaya ahora la moda en vez de hablar del Ibex parece ser decirle al tal Claca que no se vaya.

Entonces, Claca, QUÉDATE, por favor, que tenemos que seguir hablando del Ibex.

Y palabra de Antígona manda. Dije que los mercados iban a subir cuando los guanosos sacaban pecho y que las gacelas venceríamos y ahí están los resultados. Hasta el jato se ha puesto en largo. Si mañana ya acierto y vemos algo de sangre me corono, aunque pensándolo bien, como voy largo, pues mejor fallar. 

Un saludo crack (aunque no te conozca de nada xD)


----------



## basauri (5 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Vean que perlita más chula hemos encontrado. Hay un montón de magníficos DJs que no son conocidos pero son la repanocha.



Que no son conocidos?? Pero si es Sebastian Ingrosso, ex de Swedish House Mafia!!


----------



## Janus (5 Ago 2013)

basauri dijo:


> Que no son conocidos?? Pero si es Sebastian Ingrosso, ex de Swedish House Mafia!!



A la mayoria les sacas de Tiesto y David G. y no conocen. Pregunta por Axwell, Nicky Romero, Nervo, Le Grand, Hardwell, Skrillex, Fedde Le Grand, Morilo, Cox, Van Bueren, Van Dyk, Like Mike etc y no creas que que conocen muchos al menos entre gente menor de 30.


----------



## HisHoliness (5 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> A la mayoria les sacas de Tiesto y David G. y no conocen. Pregunta por Axwell, Nicky Romero, Nervo, Le Grand, Hardwell, Skrillex, Fedde Le Grand, Morilo, Cox, Van Bueren, Van Dyk, Like Mike etc y no creas que que conocen muchos al menos entre gente menor de 30.



No jodas Janus, que estas nombrando a grandes como Amin Van Buuren, número uno durante mucho tiempo, Paul Van Dyke (tremendo en el sensation white de amsterdam hace años tb), Carl Cox (a quien pude saludar en un Carl Cox and friends en Rotterdam) o Eric Morillo, cualquiera que se haya pegado una buena fiesta en los últimos 10 años los conoce....


----------



## atman (5 Ago 2013)

Mmm... Hisholiness... en descargo de Janus le diré que no, no todo el mundo les conoce... Yo ando medio-enterado y más de la mitad de los que ha citado no me suenan de ná...

Veamos a ver Guetta, Tiesto, Nervo, Avicii, Swedish House Mafia y... ah! si Skrillex algo he oido... y creo que Hardwell... los otros... npi...


----------



## paulistano (5 Ago 2013)

Sven vath y cristian Varela. 

Fin del post. 

Estoy con holiness. 

Creo que he visto a los más grandes entre 2.000 y 2.005, de la época, por supuesto... Todos desfilaban por el oh Marbella, que en paz descanse (me rio de pacha ibiza). 

Recuerdo una sesión de laurent garnier que nos quedamos locos.... Y bueno, otra de Jeff mills que igual.... 

Cerraron oh Marbella y estos rollos pasaron a la discoteca dreamers, pero claro.... Nada que ver, acostumbrado al oh.... 

Gracias por hacerme recordar aquellos tiempos.


----------



## HisHoliness (5 Ago 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Sven vath y cristian Varela.
> 
> Fin del post.
> 
> ...



Jeff Mills, que grande! Me he recorrido las discotecas y festivales de toda Europa viendo a esta gente, Carlo Cox entrenando la mañana en el Space de Ibiza.....joder alguna neurona que otra me deje por el camino...llegue a ver incluso a Mulero en una fiesta en un túnel pinchando con Ricardo Villaglobos...

---------- Post added 05-ago-2013 at 05:13 ----------




atman dijo:


> Mmm... Hisholiness... en descargo de Janus le diré que no, no todo el mundo les conoce... Yo ando medio-enterado y más de la mitad de los que ha citado no me suenan de ná...
> 
> Veamos a ver Guetta, Tiesto, Nervo, Avicii, Swedish House Mafia y... ah! si Skrillex algo he oido... y creo que Hardwell... los otros... npi...



Hombre pues Carlos Cox, Sven vath y van buuren han sido lo máximo en techno, hace unos años eso si, cuando me movía en ese ambiente, yo por ejemplo Nervo, Avicii...ni me suenan...hace unos años que sólo oigo rock setentero, pero durante el tiempo que viví en Holanda me iba bastante el techno. Luego ya me hice más soft, con 2manydjs....e incluso Getta y SHM...


----------



## Grushenko (5 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> No os perdáis el burbujón de Amazón
> 
> You Don't Have To 'Maximize Profits' To Have A High Stock Price - Business Insider



Es que es verdad que Amazon sabe dónde invertir; acaban de rebajar (hace 20 minutos) el siguiente artículo de 29.95 a 8.99 USD:

Máscaras guano-ready

Que warrants put ni que gaitas! esto sí que es adelantarse a las necesidades primarias del pueblo post-guano.

Ni Buzinezinsaider ni ná; ésta, y no otra, es la verdadera señal para el advenimiento de la segunda purificación. Despeñaperros. Ojito a mañana al S&P, el CAF y el DAX. Pero el PAX cada uno, nada de a escote.

disclaimer: estoy aburrido como una ostra intentando aprender de lo vuestro. Como todavía no son las 8 : 30 h en Madrid, me permito la licencia.

edito: veo recién que el JL421 Badonkadonk está agotado...


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (5 Ago 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Y como agradecimiento aquí va una fotito de ayer en río de Janeiro.
> Un saludo



Buenas, veo que, por fin, el hilo recupera su nivel.


----------



## Janus (5 Ago 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> No jodas Janus, que estas nombrando a grandes como Amin Van Buuren, número uno durante mucho tiempo, Paul Van Dyke (tremendo en el sensation white de amsterdam hace años tb), Carl Cox (a quien pude saludar en un Carl Cox and friends en Rotterdam) o Eric Morillo, cualquiera que se haya pegado una buena fiesta en los últimos 10 años los conoce....



Lo mejor es hacer la prueba. Que levanten la mano quienes les conozcan.


----------



## Tono (5 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Lo mejor es hacer la prueba. Que levanten la mano quienes les conozcan.









Ibex de nuevo a por los 8600
veremos si hoy empieza a granizar o no


----------



## Tio Masclet (5 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Lo mejor es hacer la prueba. Que levanten la mano quienes les conozcan.



No puedo levantar la mano. No tengo ni pajolera idea de estos individuos. Lo siento, soy muy muy mayor.

---------- Post added 05-ago-2013 at 09:11 ----------

Y Gamesa llegó a los 6. Enhorabuena a los que sigan dentro.


----------



## Janus (5 Ago 2013)

[YOUTUBE]xy90H95poPw[/YOUTUBE]

here we go!.

---------- Post added 05-ago-2013 at 09:17 ----------

Claca!, despierta: te mandamos a una reanimadora pofesioná!

[YOUTUBE]SYs2HHYqmxw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ghkghk (5 Ago 2013)

Toma Claca, una italiana de Formentera de las que a ti te gustan... foto robada perdiendo la poca clase que me pudiera quedar:


----------



## Cascooscuro (5 Ago 2013)

Brasil...Formentera...ahi es donde van las plusvis...ya veoienso:


----------



## atman (5 Ago 2013)

Grushenko dijo:


> Es que es verdad que Amazon sabe dónde invertir; acaban de rebajar (hace 20 minutos) el siguiente artículo de 29.95 a 8.99 USD:
> 
> Máscaras guano-ready
> 
> ...



Si se la compra, rece para que no le haga falta... Primero ¿de donde saca filtros de repuesto? Segundo, incómodo a más no poder. Y no por ello protege más. Tercero ¿ha visto la última foto? Los cristales empañados y eso que sólo está posando. Ahora imagínese teniendo que trabajar con ella puesta. La foto de la moza con el portátil... perdóneme, pero es de chiste.

En fín, que como cachondeo está bien. Sólo digo por si a alguno se le ocurre pensar que por ocho euros se queda tranquilo y tal...


----------



## Ice Cold Survivor (5 Ago 2013)

Ibex verde en una zona peliaguda.

Suerte a los que están dentro. Mis testículos me han dicho que no invierta hoy, y quien soy yo para llevarles la contraria...

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## LCIRPM (5 Ago 2013)

Seis seis seis

gamesa a seis


----------



## paulistano (5 Ago 2013)

Bjenos dias



A ver si esta es la buena para sacyr:Baile:


----------



## atman (5 Ago 2013)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Seis seis seis
> 
> gamesa a seis



Ahora hace falta una OPA de Vestas... a 9 les vendo las que me quedan... 

Bueno a 8,5 y una cena en el Noma tambien me sirve... :XX:


----------



## inversobres (5 Ago 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Ibex de nuevo a por los 8600
> veremos si hoy empieza a granizar o no



Ambos sabemos que no. Tiene pinta de que hemos pasado un muro y ahora toca no parar. Mientras siga entrando carne no van a bajarlo, y en usa mucho menos.

Asi que por el momento, sin nubes.


----------



## paulistano (5 Ago 2013)

Amonoh alcistah!!!

Noticias de Mercados - 14 de los 35 valores del Ibex ya cotizan por encima de su precio objetivo


----------



## Janus (5 Ago 2013)

Yelp (YELP) is one of the internet stocks that show me that people never learn. In 1999, investors were buying up companies with no profits hand over fist. When the bubble ended up bursting, many investors got burned badly, and it took many investors many years to recover their losses. Yelp resembles those stocks people used to love so much during the tech bubble of the late 1990s. Every time there is a development regarding the company, the share price shoots up by another 10-15%. Currently, the company is valued at $3.7 billion even though it is actually worth far less than that. Here are the 5 reasons Yelp's valuation doesn't make sense.

Reason 1: the fundamentals don't look attractive at all. I understand that companies like Yelp should trade like a start-up company and investors shouldn't worry too much about fundamentals. Yet, I can't help but notice that the company has never been profitable and that its chances of being highly profitable in the future are slim. Every time Yelp is able to grow its revenues, it ends up growing its expenses at an even faster rate. Yelp has a large sales department and the company's revenue growth barely keeps up with expenses. For example, in 2009, Yelp generated $25.81 million in revenues, but it spent $22.58 on administration and sales, and another $3.24 million on research and development. Next year, Yelp's revenues jumped to $47.73 million whereas its operating expenses jumped to $57.24. In 2011, as the revenues grew to $83 million, operating expenses grew to $99 million. Last year, Yelp generated $137 million in revenues and spent $156 million to generate that revenue. Year to date, Yelp generated $101 million in revenues, but spent $106 million on operations. At some point, the company's revenues will have to grow a lot faster than its expenses do, but this has never happened in the company's history. Yelp currently trades for 14 times its expected revenues and infinity times its earnings (since it doesn't have positive earnings or positive operating income).

2,149 people received this article by email alert 
Add your email to get alerts on YELP too:
Get email alerts on YELP »
In order to justify today's valuation, Yelp would have to increase its net income to $350-360 million at some point in the future. Looking at the trends in the company's margins, it would have to generate at least $2 billion in revenues to achieve that, which would mean that the company would have to grow its revenues by more than 10 times while its expenses grow much slower than that. The analysts expect Yelp to report a loss this year, followed by earning $0.18 in 2014, $0.54 in 2015 and $1.16 in 2016. If the company earns 18 cents next year and grows its earnings by 100% every year until the end of the decade and we apply 15% discount rate, the discounted cash flow analysis values the company at $44.50 per share. Keep in mind that doubling its income every year for the next 6 years would be pretty tough for the company and 15% is a conservative discount rate for a stock as volatile as this one. Usually companies in start-up status get higher discount rates due to their volatility. After all, riskier stocks should be more rewarding, right?

Reason 2: There is constant dilution at Yelp. Since the company is not very profitable, it is generous about paying its employees with stock options. Ever since the company became a public company, its share count has been going up, and this trend isn't likely to stop anytime soon. Because Yelp isn't very profitable and its shares are very expensive, the company is not in a position to conduct any buybacks. Last year, when Yelp announced its IPO, there were 59.87 million outstanding shares. Next quarter, this number climbed to 61.19 million. In the third quarter of 2012, Yelp had 62.22 million outstanding shares, which rose further to 63.51 million in the fourth quarter. In the first quarter of this year, the number of outstanding Yelp shares increased to 64.29 million. In the last year, the number of outstanding Yelp shares increased by 4.42 million (7.4%). I expect the dilution to accelerate in the next few weeks because employees are more likely to exercise their options right after a strong rally. Does Yelp have a back-up plan in case dilution gets out of control? The company would have to be profitable in order to buy back shares or pay its employees more so that they don't have to rely on stock sales for a living. Then, Yelp's operating expenses would get even higher.

Reason 3: Competition is emerging pretty strongly. Up until now, Yelp grew with very little competition because the yellow book market has been shrinking for a while. Lately, two companies, namely Google (GOOG) and Facebook (FB) took a notice of the potential in the local businesses for advertisement purposes. Google bought Zagat and incorporated it into its Google Maps product. Now users can search for local businesses and rate them (or read the reviews on them) using Google Maps. This is a game changer for Yelp. Additionally, in the latest conference call, Facebook reported having pages for more than 18 million local businesses and the list is expected to grow rapidly as we move forward. There might be even more entrants to the market as Nokia's HERE, Groupon, Bing and Yahoo Maps will be looking to eat some slices from the local business pie. Once the competition intensifies, Yelp's growth prospects will be much more limited than they are right now.

Reason 4: Yelp's relationship with small businesses is deteriorating. Yelp has a lot of angry customers and they are pretty loud and clear about their anger. More than 700 small business owners have filed FTC complaints with Yelp over a variety of issues. Even in Yelp's on page, the company is rated as 3 stars, down from 4.2 stars last year. There are tens of news stories where local business owners claim that Yelp's sales people approach them with promises of

removing their negative reviews in exchange of buying advertisement from the company." The problem stems from Yelp's filter.

The company uses a special algorithm to filter out reviews that it considers to be unreal. The reviews that are seen to be "bad" by Yelp's algorithm are being sent to a separate section where they are not included in a local company's average score. There are problems with this though. Yelp doesn't explain what its algorithm is based on. In some cases, more than half of the reviews are filtered out. Many business owners claim that there is a pattern in what is being filtered, where positive reviews get filtered out if they refuse to buy advertisement from Yelp. This is a very serious accusation, and I am not capable of judging whether it is true or not; however, there are thousands of such stories on the internet, and regardless of whether the stories are true or not, they hurt Yelp's relationship with its biggest source of income, the small businesses. If a company collects its revenues from small businesses, it has to be in a good relationship with small businesses. Companies who have bad relationships with their customers don't stay in business for long. I am not saying Yelp's business model is scam; however, there seems to be a lot of bad apples in the company's sales force.


----------



## sr.anus (5 Ago 2013)

Para dentro del san 5,55


----------



## ghkghk (5 Ago 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Amonoh alcistah!!!
> 
> Noticias de Mercados - 14 de los 35 valores del Ibex ya cotizan por encima de su precio objetivo




Sólo hay de una cosa de la que me fíe menos que del Jato... de los precios objetivos de las casas de análisis.


----------



## Janus (5 Ago 2013)

Los resultados operativos y financieros de FCC han sido realmente malos.

---------- Post added 05-ago-2013 at 10:45 ----------

Recuerden que hay un corto interesante en FCC en 12 euros.


----------



## mataresfacil (5 Ago 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Bjenos dias
> 
> 
> 
> A ver si esta es la buena para sacyr:Baile:



Sacyr esta librando la madre de todas las batallas, el precio clave es 2,88, si hoy cerramos por encima de ese puto precio disparo hacia arriba.
Pero la batalla va a ser muy dura, no la dejan los cortos.


----------



## Claca (5 Ago 2013)

Hay que tener paciencia. Esta zona en el IBEX, y también en otros índices españoles, es de techo, pero todavía hay valores que apuntan a marcar nuevos máximos y el mercado debe acomodar estas últimas subidas. No vale la pena fijarse una referencia muy estricta en una zona de resistencia tan elástica como la que tenemos por encima (porque puede dar lugar a falsas esperanzas alcistas), pero el pescado ya está más o menos vendido y es peligroso perseguir los últimos puntos.

Lo interesante vendrá en el recorte. Seguimos laterales, pero tarde o temprano la balanza dejará el volátil equilibrio que vemos ahora para inclinarse hacia alguna de las dos opciones de ruptura. Como comenté hace poco con el IBEX en los 7.500, el suelo podía aparecer mucho antes de lo esperado, y con la estructura de giro de largo plazo desarrollada en los bancos, era posible que esa fuera _la buena_ que dotara al mercado de la fuerza que falta para pasar las resistencias. El caso es que ese suelo apareció mucho antes de lo previsto, excluyéndolo, en mi opinión, de la categoría de vuelta que podía propiciar el movimiento alcista descrito -por carecer de entidad suficiente-, así que nuevamente queda esperar a ver si esta vez con el previsible teatrillo que acompañe la corrección se gesta algo más que una simple vuelta a máximos, sin perder de perspectiva que, como todo lateral, también puede romper por abajo. Todo por verse, pero surfeando en la cresta de la ola 

---------- Post added 05-ago-2013 at 10:51 ----------




Janus dijo:


> Los resultados operativos y financieros de FCC han sido realmente malos.
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-ago-2013 at 10:45 ----------
> 
> Recuerden que hay un corto interesante en FCC en 12 euros.



Yo también lo pienso, aunque puede estirarse, no la veo superando los 12,80.

---------- Post added 05-ago-2013 at 10:57 ----------

Ilustremos un poco, FCC:


----------



## paulistano (5 Ago 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Sacyr esta librando la madre de todas las batallas, el precio clave es 2,88, si hoy cerramos por encima de ese puto precio disparo hacia arriba.
> Pero la batalla va a ser muy dura, no la dejan los cortos.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## atman (5 Ago 2013)

Bueeeno... pues si que es bonita. Entrada en 12, stop en 13, salida entre 6 y 7... 

o aguantar hasta que toque el suelo del canal en -2. :XX:


----------



## Claca (5 Ago 2013)

atman dijo:


> Bueeeno... pues si que es bonita. Entrada en 12, stop en 13, salida entre 6 y 7...
> 
> o aguantar hasta que toque el suelo del canal en -2. :XX:



Y si rompe por arriba, otro 50% hasta los 18. Lo ideal sería ver noticias positivas, como alguna refinanciación salvaculos o algo así, porque como metan miedo cerca de la resistencia, el recorte no llegará lejos y veremos otra GAM o similar.


----------



## bertok (5 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Los resultados operativos y financieros de FCC han sido realmente malos.
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-ago-2013 at 10:45 ----------
> 
> Recuerden que hay un corto interesante en FCC en 12 euros.



Los contratos que ganan son con un margen de derribo y tanta deuda .... pfff

Lo van a pasar realmente mal.


----------



## atman (5 Ago 2013)

BOE.es - Documento BOE-A-2013-8588

Casi 9 millones de euros más para los sindicatos... si es que es un no parar...

Por otro lado... el gobierno incrementa la capacidad de endeudamiento de ADIF más de un 50%, de 1.109 hasta 1.684 millones.

Y suaviza el tema de las tarifas en AENA alargando los plazos de resolución del déficit para bajarles las tarifas a las aerolíneas y que nos traigan más turistas.


----------



## bertok (5 Ago 2013)

Acerinox, una trampa de valor.

*Acerinox, una trampa de valor.
*

La presentación de los resultados del primer semestre no cambia nada, por lo que lo que se escribió en la primera edición continúa vigente. En la conferencia impartida por Alvaro Guzmán, gestor de Bestinver, en las jornadas organizadas por Rankia en Forinvest, explicaba que cuando una inversión no responde a las expectativas de beneficios que han provocado dicha inversión, se convierte en una trampa de valor. Acerinox es un buen ejemplo de ello, la persistencia de la crisis que padecemos y la política de reparto de dividendos con cargo a reservas está provocando que una buena parte de los que invirtieron en ella en los últimos años se encuentren atrapados sin salida y todo apunta a que este año se romperá a la baja el soporte que ha mantenido su cotización por encima de los 8 euros, y por eso poco a poco no cesan de crecer las posiciones bajistas, que ya sobrepasan el 5% de su capital.

Acerinox, según su pagina web, es la empresa más competitiva del mundo en la fabricación de aceros inoxidables, tiene factorías en España, Estados Unidos, Sudafrica y Malasia, esta última se está construyendo por fases y ya en 2012 comenzó a estar operativa. En capacidad de producción, es el primer fabricante a nivel mundial, con 3,5 millones de toneladas de acería. Está presente en los cinco continentes, con ventas en más de 80 países. La empresa está especializada en productos planos y productos largos.

Los rátios del Balance son buenos, pero la tendencia es a empeorar poco a poco como consecuencia del incremento de su deuda neta por las inversiones en la nueva factoría de Malasia y el pago de dividendos cuando no había flujo de caja libre suficiente para ello. En 2012 se ha reducido el endeudamiento hasta el 37% de su Patrimonio Neto gracias al flujo de caja adicional conseguido por la mejora en las necesidades de capital circulante ocasionadas por disminución de las existencias, pero en cuanto haya un mínimo repunte de la actividad esto se volverá en contra y tendrá que aumentar otra vez su endeudamiento. Entre las pérdidas de los últimos años y el reparto de dividendo con cargo a reservas, su valor teórico contable ha bajado desde los 8,52 euros de 2007 a los 6,29 euros de final de 2012.

Pese a que la producción mundial de acero inoxidable sigue creciendo, el exceso de capacidad instalada y la fuerte competencia que esto ocasiona no hace más que reducir los margenes y al final se acaba entrando en perdidas. Es lo que pasó en 2012, que en len el primer semestre se defendió razonablemente, pero el segundo semestre hizo que el resultado final del año sean unas pérdidas de 18 millones de euros. La flojedad de la demanda de acero inoxidable en Europa y en Estados Unidos, que todo parece indicar que va a persistir, inducen a pensar que 2013 no se va a diferenciar mucho del año pasado aunque la empresa anuncia que este primer trimestre se terminará con resultado positivo.

En las circunstancias actuales, en las que prácticamente solo crece la demanda de acero inoxidable en Asia, fundamentalmente en China, es difícil saber cual será un buen precio de entrada, pero todo parece indicar que los 8 euros a los que cotiza actualmente se pueden convertir en una trampa de valor si la crisis perdura durante unos años más.

Lógicamente esto no es una recomendación de compra, simplemente es una interpretación personal de la información que la empresa comunica a la C.N.M.V. y nada impide que se pueda comprar más barata. Al precio actual, 8,17 euros, ni siquiera considerando unos rátios medios de beneficio por acción y cash-flow, resulta interesante la inversión.


----------



## vmmp29 (5 Ago 2013)

esos sindicatos...


----------



## mataresfacil (5 Ago 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> mataresfacil dijo:
> 
> 
> > Sacyr esta librando la madre de todas las batallas, el precio clave es 2,88, si hoy cerramos por encima de ese puto precio disparo hacia arriba.
> ...


----------



## vermer (5 Ago 2013)

Por si alguien se anima a responder algún día, que no hay prisa.

¿Qué os parece MELIA?¿Toca esperar a ver cómo reconducen su deuda?

En el sector turístico y hotelero a nivel global ¿qué opciones interesantes pueden considerarse?


----------



## paulistano (5 Ago 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> paulistano dijo:
> 
> 
> > Eso es lo que me hace tener fe en el valor, sobre todo cuando sube. ::
> ...


----------



## amago45 (5 Ago 2013)

Resultados 1H FCC 8:8:8:
http://www.cnmv.es/portal/verDoc.axd?t={ee9d0851-ef82-4e95-94aa-da1bfa2f7817}


----------



## Antigona (5 Ago 2013)

Bueno, el Ibex verde y mis acciones en rojo, casi -0.5%

Doble revés, he fallado mi predicción y encima voy perdiendo pasta. Tal vez va siendo hora de que me retire antes de perder toda mi dignidad. :


----------



## Tono (5 Ago 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> Resultados 1H FCC 8:8:8:
> http://www.cnmv.es/portal/verDoc.axd?t={ee9d0851-ef82-4e95-94aa-da1bfa2f7817}



Su patrimonio neto ha bajado de casi 3000M en 2011 a menos de 800M en este semestre.... + pérdidas... +deuda
Acepto cualquier análisis técnico, algo se podrá ganar así, pero esto en economía doméstica es una bancarrota como una casa y debería cotizar a céntimos.

Claca, siempre que puedas y te apetezca, te quedaría muy agradecido si te paras con Inditex y me dices como la ves. Aquí he puesto toda la carne en el asador esperando los 140€ y me gustaría saber si sería posible en este siglo...

un estímulo: mira que jacas veo por el monte


----------



## atman (5 Ago 2013)

http://www.cnmv.es/portal/hr/verDoc.axd?t={7d9e8345-d892-4aa2-b328-ca0082ec4733}

Prisa aumento capital para pago dividendo. Sin comentarios.


----------



## Tono (5 Ago 2013)

vermer dijo:


> Por si alguien se anima a responder algún día, que no hay prisa.
> 
> ¿Qué os parece MELIA?¿Toca esperar a ver cómo reconducen su deuda?
> 
> En el sector turístico y hotelero a nivel global ¿qué opciones interesantes pueden considerarse?



A toro pasado se ve que hace un año hubiera sido una buena compra 

MELIÁ HOTELS: serie histórica de cotizaciones | europapress.es : noticias e información de actualidad

Evolución e los últimos años

MELI HOTELS (MEL), Resultados Bolsa: buscador, previsiones, noticias

Viendo las fotos de las piadosas seguidoras de HisHoliness (y a la espera de las de Paulistano) las empresas con inversiones en Brasil pueden ser interesantes. 
Teniendo en cuenta que tanto el Mundial de fútbol como las Olimpiadas van a mover mucha gente y dinero hacia allí.


----------



## atman (5 Ago 2013)

Ñem, ñem ñem... y esa vela roja en el ibex? 
A ver... ñem, ñem, ñem... ¿quien ha estornudado? que casi me despierta...!


----------



## Tono (5 Ago 2013)

*La contracción del sector servicios marca mínimos de más de dos años*

La contraccin del sector servicios marca mnimos de ms de dos aos,Datos macroeconmicos, economa y poltica - Expansin.com

empiezo a ver nubarrones, a eso de las 2 en punto saquen los paraguas


----------



## Antigona (5 Ago 2013)

Anda, ya vamos planos, y los bancos cayendo el 1% casi, no si al final no me equivoco, lol...


----------



## paulistano (5 Ago 2013)

Sacyr haciendo movimiento calcado no se si al viernes o jueves.... 
Parece que va arriba y se lo acaba la gasolina. 

Me conformo cerrar así... 2,30% arriba no está mal.... Pero si el ibex acompaña.....


----------



## Tio Masclet (5 Ago 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Sacyr haciendo movimiento calcado no se si al viernes o jueves....
> Parece que va arriba y se lo acaba la gasolina.
> 
> Me conformo cerrar así... 2,30% arriba no está mal.... Pero si el ibex acompaña.....



Esta mañana me salí de sacyr a 2,865.
Ya puede pasar Montoro a por su bocado.


----------



## paulistano (5 Ago 2013)

Os estáis saliendo todos... El otro día hydra, hoy tu.... 

Quedamos mataresfacil, Krim..... Alguien más?


----------



## mataresfacil (5 Ago 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Os estáis saliendo todos... El otro día hydra, hoy tu....
> 
> Quedamos mataresfacil, Krim..... Alguien más?



Ma cabo de salir perdiendo un poquito, lo prefiero, hijosdeperra, el valor tenia que haber subido mas y no lo hace, no me fio, entrare mas abajo, 2,75 o cuando pase los 2,91, no me fio.


----------



## Tio Masclet (5 Ago 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Os estáis saliendo todos... El otro día hydra, hoy tu....
> 
> Quedamos mataresfacil, Krim..... Alguien más?



Para ustedes serán las grandes plusvalías.


----------



## jopitxujo (5 Ago 2013)

¿Y qué me dicen de la putita de Zeltia?
Las tengo a 1,90 y ya me están quemando, hoy +7% y nadie habla ultimamente de ella. Eso me hace dudar y lo mejor será dejar que vaya subiendo hasta que empiecen a salir buenas noticias y la gente le preste atención.


----------



## romanrdgz (5 Ago 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Os estáis saliendo todos... El otro día hydra, hoy tu....
> 
> Quedamos mataresfacil, Krim..... Alguien más?



Yo aun sigo dentro. ¿Estáis perdiendo la fe en la subida? No quiero quedarme solo :8:


----------



## alimon (5 Ago 2013)

romanrdgz dijo:


> Yo aun sigo dentro. ¿Estáis perdiendo la fe en la subida? No quiero quedarme solo :8:



Yo tambien sigo dentro. Tengo confianza. Si FCC sube aun perdiendo pasta, Sacyr deberían ponerla a la altura de Inditex,por lo menos.

Más en serio, hay hostias como panes al llegar a la zona de 2,88-2,90, lo mismo que las hay en la zona de 2,82-2,84 , Pero como ha demostrado anteriormente que puede romper resistencias tras probarlas algunas veces, me quedo.

Tampoco podemos esperar una gamesa, que pasaba por las resistencias como si no hubiese un mañana.


----------



## hydra69 (5 Ago 2013)

Puntualizo..yo no me salí a mi me echaron en el stop a 2,80.


----------



## LOLO08 (5 Ago 2013)

romanrdgz dijo:


> Yo aun sigo dentro. ¿Estáis perdiendo la fe en la subida? No quiero quedarme solo :8:



Presente!!!


----------



## Antigona (5 Ago 2013)

Yo sigo dentro también, a ver llevamos muchos días subiendo en verde, algún día tenemos que corregir...

Hoy de momento voy cayendo, pero mientras no perforemos resistencias o soportes importantes, por mí bien.

Además con la poca volatilidad que hay no creo que vayamos a ver fuertes caídas, va a ser un mes tranquilo, vamos en busca de máximos anuales para septiembre, ya septiembre será el que decida si para el resto del año vamos en verde o en rojo, como soléis decir será en octubre...


----------



## j.w.pepper (5 Ago 2013)

Yo me salí de sacyr el otro día a 2,88, como comentais tiene una fuerte resistencia en ese nivel y preferí realizar plusvis, 5% que no está nada mal. Si cayera al nivel de 2,65 le echaría el ojo nuevamente.

Hoy entré en Duro a 4,95 esperando a que la OPA anime al valor, en rankia la recomiendan bastante, a mi me parece una buena empresa con la salvedad de estar demasiado expuesta a Venezuela que ya se sabe como se las traen. En las condiciones de la OPA se estableció el precio en 5,53 Euros, con un tope del 10% del capital social y si se supera ese límite se establecerá un prorrateo. 

El jueves entré en otra que me gusta, TRE, después de haber bajado un 9 % aprox. desde máximos, me parece que está demasiado castigada.


----------



## bertok (5 Ago 2013)

Un poco de prudencia no viene mal. Tras el jarro de agua fría dado por Charles Biderman, ahora según el ECRI también pintan bastos.

Son 2 pesos pesados con una trayectoria de aciertos impresionantes :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

Why Washington

*Why Washington’s Happy Talk Will Not Save The U.S. Economy
*

Ben Bernanke Credit Crisis Debt Ceiling Deficit Spending Fail Federal Reserve Great Depression Gross Domestic Product Happy Talk Quantitative Easing Recession Unemployment Unemployment Insurance

Wall Street bankers, Washington politicians, economists and the media trumpet a substantial rebound in the U.S. economy, in the second half of 2013 and beyond, as a result of the Federal Reserve’s continued and open ended use of $85 billion dollars a month in quantitative easing. Learn why this is wishful thinking. Rather than do want is necessary to solve the ongoing 2008 credit crisis, those in power stoop to public relations tricks and propaganda.

*Case for the U.S. Economy Experiencing a Double-Dip Recession
*
The Economic Cycle Research Institute (ECRI) has an excellent professional reputation—correctly forecasting the past three U.S. recessions. *During the last week of September 2011, ECRI gives advance warning that the U.S. economy had recently reached a peak expansion high, and the U.S. economy would then begin slowing down. On the same day as ECRI’s recession announcement, Fed Chairman Bernanke reveals a new quantitative easing (QE) policy called operation twist, and in September 2012, QE3, and in December 2012, an open-ended QE4. The Fed’s actions slow the inevitable economic decline, but will not stop it, says ECRI, and may ironically, make the eventual trough of the recession even worse. For as former Bundesbank President Axel Weber says, “Central banks can buy time, but they cannot fix issues long-term.*”

*U.S. GDP growth is slowing. In 2010, GDP growth is +2.4%; in 2011, + 2.0%%; and for 2012, it is +1.7%. For the first half of 2013, on an annual basis, GDP growth slows further to +1.4%*. Nalewaik, a Federal Reserve researcher, investigates economic growth, and discovers slowing economies reach stall speeds. Since 1947, a sub +2% GDP growth, year-over-year, as an economic expansion slows, always correctly predicts an economic recession, which normally becomes evident, 70% of the time, within the next year. Consequently, negative GDP growth is 70% probable in 2013, and if not then, almost a certainty by 2014. From this we can infer the U.S. economy is now in a recessionary slowdown, and will experience quarters of negative GDP growth, perhaps within the year. 
Important real economic measures indicate the U.S. economy remains weak. The civilian labor force participation rate drops to 63.3%, during March 2013, from a high of 67.3% in 2000, matching levels last set in 1979. The unemployment rate decline over the past three and one-half years, from 10% to 7.4%, is almost solely attributed to discouraged workers leaving the labor force. About 90 million working age Americans do not have a job.

In addition, the quality of jobs in the U.S. is declining. Real wages, a good indicator of living standards, turn negative in both 2011 and 2012, falling by about 0.5% a year, even though labor productivity is increasing, according to the 2013 Economic Report of the President. This is indicative of a shift in the mix of U.S. jobs, from high wage full-time jobs, to low wage part-time jobs. The hollowing out of the U.S. economy continues. Good jobs are sent overseas, as part of U.S. corporations’ globalization strategy—even while U.S. corporate profits, as a percentage of GDP, reach an all-time high. Without real wage growth, it is difficult for Americans to pay down their high levels of debt. Consequently, the 2008 credit crisis continues.

Other real economic indicators are just as dire. Since 2008, the number of persons on the Supplemental Nutrition Assistance Program (SNAP) increases +50%, to about 48 million Americans. The Center for Retirement Research reports an increase in the number of the unemployed applying for Social Security Disability Insurance (SSDI) benefits, once their unemployment insurance ends. Social Security Research, Statistics, & Policy Analysis, as of January 2013, lists 10,895,000 Americans in the SSDI program, including their dependent spouses and children, up about +15% over the past four years. Few on disability insurance ever reenter the labor force. 

U.S. leaders hope a technological or energy discovery will help the U.S. economy recover, giving America a new growth engine. This is less likely to happen, because of massive malinvestment. Good money is being thrown after bad, going to insolvent banks and bankers, rather than to innovative engineers and productive operations managers.

*How to Solve a Credit Crisis
*
Market economies are prone to devastating secular credit crises, leading to social catastrophe, if the state allows a credit crisis to spiral out of control. The grand art for the state is recognizing the difference between a cyclical recession and a potentially devastating credit crisis collapse, and then when to step in, and how to solve the credit crisis. Bagehot presents tried-and-true management rules that states have followed numerous times, to successfully solve credit crises. They are: “1) first and foremost, the character of the borrower has to be judged excellent, with no taint of scandal or fraud; 2) only then lend freely; 3) at high interest rates; and 4) to solvent borrowers offering high quality collateral in return.” 

The state’s timing in taking action in a credit crisis is also crucial. Stepping in too early, the state saves wrongdoers. Too late, the resulting downward spiraling economy causes political upheaval and possibly, war! The art, says Kindleberger, “is after the credit crisis has occurred: 1) it is important to wait long enough for the insolvent firms to fail; then, and only then 2) not wait so long as to let the causes spread to solvent firms, needing liquidity.” U.S. leaders, during the ongoing 2008 credit crisis, regrettably, violate all four of Bagehot’s management rules and both of Kindleberger’s timing requirements.

*High Debt Levels Are the Problem
** (En EXPAÑA se va a cagar la perra)*
To make up for lost employment income demand, debt levels significantly increase from 1980, when President Reagan said debt doesn’t matter—to today. Total U.S. government and private debt-to-GDP was about 165% in 1980, and 33 years later, it is now at 350%. The total debt peak is 260%, in 1929, leading up to the Great Depression. Therefore, the U.S. has hit a debt ceiling.

A nation’s economic engine is circular and goes: employment income > consumption > production > employment income. Americans can no longer service their high debt levels. Therefore, there is leakage in demand from employment income to consumption, because of high consumer debt payments. In addition, since production is now moved offshore, this reduces payments from production to U.S. employment income, leaving less monetary demand to rotate through the next economic cycle.

High debt servicing levels and production outsourcing act as a break on U.S. economic growth. The ever increasing debt economic model is now exhausted. Deleveraging will have to occur. The longer the deleveraging is put off, the worse the eventual economic collapse could be.

*Businesses Follow Demand
*
International corporations are cash rich, after championing weak trade unions, aggressive cost cutting displacing workers, slowing wage growth and reducing capital investment. However, these same companies are not hurrying to invest their large amassed cash reserves, because they do not know which products or services to invest in.

The Fed’s Zero Interest Rate Policy (ZIRP) is taking about $425 billion dollars a year of interest income out of consumers’ pockets. This is ironic, because when interest rates are high during the mid-1980s, the U.S. economy is strong. Restraint of economic growth is not because of high interest rates, but hinges on profitable productive opportunities for businesses to expand operations, based on growing consumer demand.

Because U.S. consumers have reduced disposable income to spend, businesses will not make capital investments if they observe declining demand for their goods and services. Even technology led products are risky and prone to economic failure. Rather than investing, large corporations are simply increasing stock dividend payments and buying back their shares.

The major economic problem is the U.S. is lacking final consumer demand, because of ZIRP and an over-indebted society. Increased government demand is not real demand, decided on by consumers. Businesses, rightly so, do not trust this fabricated government demand, since it can change on a politician’s whim.

*Conclusion
*
From 2009 through 2012, the Federal Reserve’s four quantitative easing programs and deficit spending by the federal government—use over $7 trillion dollars, or 45% of a year’s GDP— trying to solve the ongoing 2008 credit crisis. *It is reasoned, the U.S. economy will soon experience negative GDP growth, and a double-dip recession will become evident—which will, at that time, call the Fed’s experimental policy of quantitative easing into question*. Instead, the U.S. 2008 credit crisis could have been solved in two years, and cost the U.S. government and the Federal Reserve about 5% of a year’s GDP, by following the tried-and-true credit crisis management rules of Bagehot and Kindleberger.

For the U.S. to extricate herself from the ongoing 2008 credit crisis, it is recommended that politicians: 1) allow insolvent banks to go bankrupt; 2) prosecute fraudulent behavior; 3) permit interest rates to rise, by doing away with the Fed’s ZIRP, thereby increasing consumer demand; and 4) eliminate austerity for the people, by sharing productivity gains with workers. This will help restore income equality and further grow final demand, which will direct businesses on where to make profitable investments. Thereby benefiting the common good, and strengthening the United States.


----------



## paulistano (5 Ago 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Yo sigo dentro también, a ver llevamos muchos días subiendo en verde, algún día tenemos que corregir...
> 
> Hoy de momento voy cayendo, pero mientras no perforemos resistencias o soportes importantes, por mí bien.
> 
> Además con la poca volatilidad que hay no creo que vayamos a ver fuertes caídas, va a ser un mes tranquilo, vamos en busca de máximos anuales para septiembre, ya septiembre será el que decida si para el resto del año vamos en verde o en rojo, como soléis decir será en octubre...



Joven Antigona..... Hablamos de sacyr. 

Compre unas miles de acciones si quiere emociones fuertes :fiufiu:


----------



## ghkghk (5 Ago 2013)

Fuera de TRE. Hasta los cojones de ella. No quiero saber nada de ir largo en Técnicas. Jamás. Además, me daba asco ver un manchurrón rojo entre Gamesa y CAF.

-4%


----------



## mataresfacil (5 Ago 2013)

Explico por que me he bajado.

Hoy tenia todas las papeletas para subir con mucha fuerza y mucho volumen, y las dos primeras horas han sido asi, peeero a medida que avanzaba la sesion se ha ido desinflando, repsol no acaba de arrancar y es un valor a tener en cuenta en sacyr, por otro lado el ibex no acompaña y eso puede indicar una correccion en los valores que esta tocando. Por otro lado no quiero sorpresas a las 4 con los americanos haciendo de las suyas y bajando todo de golpe,

Prefiero esperar o por arriba o por abajo, pero justo en estos precios con el ibex a 8600, va a ser que no.

Ahora la HP para quitarme la razon subira un 5 o un 6% del tiron.


----------



## romanrdgz (5 Ago 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Ahora la HP para quitarme la razon subira un 5 o un 6% del tiron.



Ojalá que sí


----------



## paulistano (5 Ago 2013)

Cómo apuntas, repsol es muy importante. 

Eso y quitarse vallehermoso de encima....


----------



## Antigona (5 Ago 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Joven Antigona..... Hablamos de sacyr.
> 
> Compre unas miles de acciones si quiere emociones fuertes :fiufiu:



Paso, yo no me meto en cosas con poco volumen.

Es el SAN y tiene poco volumen para mi gusto...

En cuanto esté menos liado con los estudios empiezo hard con los futuros, eso sí que es el mercado de verdad, esto de las acciones está bien para los viejos y principiantes, pero es un pierdetiempos, solo 20% de reward en estos meses. :fiufiu:


----------



## alimon (5 Ago 2013)

Por cierto, me acabo de dar cuenta de que estoy dentro de FCC.

Resulta que ayer de madrugada, y tras unas copichuelas, viendo que presentaba resultados hoy, dejé 2 ordenes de 1500 CFD.

Una de venta de 1500 si bajaba de 11.
Una de compra de 1500 su subia de 11,35.

Resulta que al inicio de la sesión de fue a los 10,99, para después subir.

Acabo de abrir el libro de órdenes y resulta que mi broker no permite cortos en FCC asi que la orden de venta fue erronea, y poco después se ejecutó la de compra.

Surte que tampoco permite órdenes OCO, sino la hubiera hecho así.

Total, que por una vez un error se convierte en acierto y me deja plusvalias ricas ricas para hoy.

---------- Post added 05-ago-2013 at 14:01 ----------




Antigona dijo:


> Paso, yo no me meto en cosas con poco volumen.
> 
> Es el SAN y tiene poco volumen para mi gusto...
> 
> En cuanto esté menos liado con los estudios empiezo hard con los futuros, eso sí que es el mercado de verdad, esto de las acciones está bien para los viejos y principiantes, pero es un pierdetiempos, solo 20% de reward en estos meses. :fiufiu:



Sacyr poco volumen?

Si está cerca del volumen de caixabank, donde estabas, o estás dentro.

CAIXABANK 4.781.829

SACYR	4.051.453


Además, es agosto, el volumen está en la playas, usted ya me entiende.


----------



## Tono (5 Ago 2013)

Parece que al fianal no va a haber chubascos, salvo que el viento cambie y venga del otro lado del Atlántico dentro de un rato.

A INDRA le ha sentado fantástico que Bankia vendiera su parte, ha sido soltarla y sube un 9% 
quién tuviera informacion privi :fiufiu: 
(no creo que se haya dado el caso...)


----------



## ponzi (5 Ago 2013)

Como mola el gobierno...el 57% del recibo de la luz son impuestos y recargos y el 43% produccion transporte y suministro....toma ya

Enviado desde mi ST21i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tono (5 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Como mola el gobierno...el 57% del recibo de la luz son impuestos y recargos y el 43% produccion transporte y suministro....toma ya
> 
> Enviado desde mi ST21i usando Tapatalk 2



ya ves, y si miras mis facturas de servicios profesionales con un 21% de retención y otro 21% de IVA te mueres de gusto.
Y cada 3 meses te hacen repasar para ver si has tenido un 20% de beneficios y estás millonario perdido.

Nos están estrangulando de forma lenta y segura.


----------



## egarenc (5 Ago 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Fuera de TRE. Hasta los cojones de ella. No quiero saber nada de ir largo en Técnicas. Jamás. Además, me daba asco ver un manchurrón rojo entre Gamesa y CAF.
> 
> -4%



bien, entonces.....ahora es cuando deberían empezar a subir, no?


----------



## j.w.pepper (5 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Como mola el gobierno...el 57% del recibo de la luz son impuestos y recargos y el 43% produccion transporte y suministro....toma ya
> 
> Enviado desde mi ST21i usando Tapatalk 2



Estamos en manos de la puta casta despreocupada por los ciudadanos y sí por perpetuarse en el poder ya sea por la vía política o en los consejos de admon. de los monopolios privados. El problema es que no se atisba en el horizonte nada que pueda romper con ese círculo vicioso.

---------- Post added 05-ago-2013 at 14:13 ----------




ghkghk dijo:


> Fuera de TRE. Hasta los cojones de ella. No quiero saber nada de ir largo en Técnicas. Jamás. Además, me daba asco ver un manchurrón rojo entre Gamesa y CAF.
> 
> -4%



Por la misma regla de tres, CAF lleva atascada entre los 320 - 330 desde hace ya un buen tiempo.


----------



## Tono (5 Ago 2013)

Me voy a comer con la tranquilidad de que ya está en rojo.
Buen provecho.


----------



## bertok (5 Ago 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Me voy a comer con la tranquilidad de que ya está en rojo.
> Buen provecho.



Lo tienen controlado con un volumen de pena.


----------



## paulistano (5 Ago 2013)

Alguien del hilo no ha ganado dinero con gamesa?::

Es dantesco.

Me baje en 3,52 para subirme si recortaba.....

Me volvi a bajar en 4,68 por si recortaba.....

La hostia:ouch:


----------



## Malus (5 Ago 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Alguien del hilo no ha ganado dinero con gamesa?::
> 
> Es dantesco.
> 
> ...



Yo no llegue a ese tren :´(


----------



## HisHoliness (5 Ago 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Alguien del hilo no ha ganado dinero con gamesa?::
> 
> Es dantesco.
> 
> ...




buenos dias. Ni un chavo, crei que a 2,40€ era demasiado tarde.....::::


----------



## j.w.pepper (5 Ago 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Alguien del hilo no ha ganado dinero con gamesa?::
> 
> Es dantesco.
> 
> ...



Yo no le eché huevos cuando en febrero Janus la recomendó :´´´(

Que le vamos a hacer, otros chicharros vendrán ::::


----------



## vermer (5 Ago 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Alguien del hilo no ha ganado dinero con gamesa?::
> 
> Es dantesco.
> 
> ...




paulistano, ¿no oyes esa voz interior que te dice?: "cómprame paulis, cómprame. Soy Gamesa y sigo estando baratita sólo para ti, cómprame, campeón, cómprame. Gasta esos eurillos, peaso agarrao y pide 2000 papelitos, qué menos. Luego te los gastarás en vicio por Río y a mi me tienes abandoná. Comprá pillín y tendrás para pagarles unas caipirnhas a las dos mozas de la foto ....." 

PD: el sentido de esto es para que no te olvides de colgar alguna de esas fotos de paisajes de Río. Pero del derecho.

La pifié. El canalla era Hisholiness. Es igual.


----------



## Sealand (5 Ago 2013)

¿Alguna explicación para lo de Indra? ¿Han encontrado un yacimiento de petróleo debajo de sus oficinas? ::

Edito: ya me ha contestado Tono pero no lo había visto :o


----------



## HisHoliness (5 Ago 2013)

vermer dijo:


> paulistano, ¿no oyes esa voz interior que te dice?: "cómprame paulis, cómprame. Soy Gamesa y sigo estando baratita sólo para ti, cómprame, campeón, cómprame. Gasta esos eurillos, peaso agarrao y pide 2000 papelitos, qué menos. Luego te los gastarás en vicio por Río y a mi me tienes abandoná. Comprá pillín y tendrás para pagarles unas caipirnhas a las dos mozas de la foto ....."
> 
> PD: el sentido de esto es para que no te olvides de colgar alguna de esas fotos de paisajes de Río. Pero del derecho.
> 
> La pifié. El canalla era Hisholiness. Es igual.




Las colgaré igual hombre....ahora que lo dices he ido a ver la foto y veo que sale de lado, curioso. La colgué desde el iphone y ahi se veia derecha...jajaja ahora entiendo el comentario de Tono y el cuello!


----------



## aitor33 (5 Ago 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> buenos dias. Ni un chavo, crei que a 2,40€ era demasiado tarde.....::::



Te acompaño en el pensamiento...somos unas gacelas de cuidado...:XX:


----------



## bertok (5 Ago 2013)

No la compré. Tenía y tengo muy mal concepto de Gamesa como proyecto empresarial.

Me resarciré con Alpha Natural Resources ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Ago 2013)

Entro, os presento a Vale (izq), y me voy. (pena que tuvimos que salir corriendo del bar).... ::


----------



## alimon (5 Ago 2013)

acaba de salir en Cárpatos, y me parece muy interesante. Asi aprovechamos el día tan muermo para leer cosas.

Señal de alarma en el S&P 500 « bolsa y ciclos


----------



## HisHoliness (5 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> No la compré. Tenía y tengo muy mal concepto de Gamesa como proyecto empresarial.
> 
> Me resarciré con Alpha Natural Resources ::



Y yo te acompañaré en ese viaje.


----------



## bertok (5 Ago 2013)

alimon dijo:


> acaba de salir en Cárpatos, y me parece muy interesante. Asi aprovechamos el día tan muermo para leer cosas.
> 
> Señal de alarma en el S&P 500 « bolsa y ciclos



Si no recuerdo mal, ese blog es del bueno de know 8:

Excelente.


----------



## Malus (5 Ago 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Y yo te acompañaré en ese viaje.



Pero ya os habéis montado en esa perraca?


----------



## bertok (5 Ago 2013)

Malus dijo:


> Pero ya os habéis montado en esa perraca?



Todavía no.

Tendencia primaria bajistas, fundamentales horrorosos, enorme gap a la baja, en TF diario rompiendo a la baja el MACD, .....

Está en seguimiento.


----------



## HisHoliness (5 Ago 2013)

Malus dijo:


> Pero ya os habéis montado en esa perraca?




Yo me monté brevemente pero me bajó rapido de la silla....espero una nueva oportunidad.


----------



## Janus (5 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Los contratos que ganan son con un margen de derribo y tanta deuda .... pfff
> 
> Lo van a pasar realmente mal.



Poco importa ese margen porque son obras a largo plazo y engañarán en las presentación de resultados (mejor dicho, los vestirán convenientemente).

Lo importante es que suba o baje y lo cacemos. El resto o el por qué da igual.


----------



## egarenc (5 Ago 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Alguien del hilo no ha ganado dinero con gamesa?::
> 
> Es dantesco.
> 
> ...



:: la cogí sobre 1,6 en septiembre del año pasado y la solté sobre 2 ::


----------



## Janus (5 Ago 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Su patrimonio neto ha bajado de casi 3000M en 2011 a menos de 800M en este semestre.... + pérdidas... +deuda
> Acepto cualquier análisis técnico, algo se podrá ganar así, pero esto en economía doméstica es una bancarrota como una casa y debería cotizar a céntimos.
> 
> Claca, siempre que puedas y te apetezca, te quedaría muy agradecido si te paras con Inditex y me dices como la ves. Aquí he puesto toda la carne en el asador esperando los 140€ y me gustaría saber si sería posible en este siglo...
> ...




Si puedes busca el hilo de Cómo ganar 200.000 euros en FCC. Quedarías sorprendido como la mierda da dinero y lo bueno (como Acerinox) no da dinero.


----------



## Roninn (5 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Si no recuerdo mal, ese blog es del bueno de know 8:
> 
> Excelente.



Knownuthing de rankia? De los mejores de rankia, excelente teorico y su hilo de ciclos es un must see. 

Lo malo es que el SP no atiende a nada, Know ya aviso de un ostiazo del SP el año pasado y miralo como tira p´arriba el joputa. Puto timing eh ::

ESH UN NUEVO PARADIGMAH.


----------



## Janus (5 Ago 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Alguien del hilo no ha ganado dinero con gamesa?::
> 
> Es dantesco.
> 
> ...



Yo he ganado hacia arriba y hacia abajo (cantadas en directo). Y eso es la hostia y mucha ............ suerte viendo el percal.

---------- Post added 05-ago-2013 at 15:43 ----------




Sealand dijo:


> ¿Alguna explicación para lo de Indra? ¿Han encontrado un yacimiento de petróleo debajo de sus oficinas? ::
> 
> Edito: ya me ha contestado Tono pero no lo había visto :o



Puede ser que al haberse vendido el paquete de Bankia, desparece la amenaza bajista de ponerlo día sí y día también en el ask.

---------- Post added 05-ago-2013 at 15:45 ----------

Alpha está haciendo el trabajo para romper los 4,80 hacia abajo.

---------- Post added 05-ago-2013 at 15:46 ----------

FCC y Gamesa los que tiran hacia arriba por encima de cualquier otro valor de los que conforman el IBEX35. Quién lo iba a decir!!!!!


----------



## HisHoliness (5 Ago 2013)

De Indra Brasil tengo un par de anécdotas también, de esas no las puedo decir en abierto. Pero son unos hijosdeputa.


----------



## ikergutierrez (5 Ago 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Paso, yo no me meto en cosas con poco volumen.
> 
> Es el SAN y tiene poco volumen para mi gusto...
> 
> En cuanto esté menos liado con los estudios empiezo hard con los futuros, eso sí que es el mercado de verdad, esto de las acciones está bien para los viejos y principiantes, pero es un pierdetiempos, solo 20% de reward en estos meses. :fiufiu:



*quien compra acciones, compra empresas*

quien compra futuros, compra papeletas con compromisos de compra, garantizados por un tercero.


----------



## Janus (5 Ago 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> De Indra Brasil tengo un par de anécdotas también, de esas no las puedo decir en abierto. Pero son unos hijosdeputa.



Haz el paseillo, hombre. Que este foro es de cotillas y mal pensados.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (5 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Alpha está haciendo el trabajo para romper los 4,80 hacia abajo.



Estamos despiojando antes de iniciar la subida...8:


----------



## bertok (5 Ago 2013)

Roninn dijo:


> Knownuthing de rankia? De los mejores de rankia, excelente teorico y su hilo de ciclos es un must see.
> 
> Lo malo es que el SP no atiende a nada, Know ya aviso de un ostiazo del SP el año pasado y miralo como tira p´arriba el joputa. Puto timing eh ::
> 
> ESH UN NUEVO PARADIGMAH.



El mismo. 8:


----------



## HisHoliness (5 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Haz el paseillo, hombre. Que este foro es de cotillas y mal pensados.



No puedo, me expondría bastante....


----------



## Janus (5 Ago 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Estamos despiojando antes de iniciar la subida...8:



Too much room to grow!

---------- Post added 05-ago-2013 at 16:01 ----------




HisHoliness dijo:


> No puedo, me expondría bastante....



Más que el Papa abrazado a la esvástica?


----------



## bertok (5 Ago 2013)

El resto de carboneras están en verde.

Por debajo de los 4,80 está el abismo de la nada.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (5 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Too much room to grow!



Sactamente. No puede bajar más porque tiene el suelo en 5 y no van a dejar que quiebre, por lo tanto ya solo le queda subir.


----------



## ghkghk (5 Ago 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Estamos en manos de la puta casta despreocupada por los ciudadanos y sí por perpetuarse en el poder ya sea por la vía política o en los consejos de admon. de los monopolios privados. El problema es que no se atisba en el horizonte nada que pueda romper con ese círculo vicioso.
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-ago-2013 at 14:13 ----------
> 
> ...



Bueno, no es lo mismo caer que estar atascada. El problema es que la media de CAF la tengo en 275, por lo que vender es directamente darle dinero a Hacienda, y en cambio el año que viene sería tributar a 0 (por perdidas pasadas). Sin embargo, la venta de TRE en pérdidas reduce las ganancias a menos de una año, que iban (y van) a tributar directamente por el marginal. Y así obviamente duele mucho menos perder.



Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## inversobres (5 Ago 2013)

Buf esta bajada de hoy de usa huele a fake. Me huelo latigazo de ultima hora.


----------



## Janus (5 Ago 2013)

En 6,10 euros para Gamesa hay una resistencia que por prudencia no se debería dar por superada de momento.

---------- Post added 05-ago-2013 at 16:14 ----------




Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Sactamente. No puede bajar más porque tiene el suelo en 5 y no van a dejar que quiebre, por lo tanto ya solo le queda subir.



Te sorprenderías de lo que son capaces. Lo mismo la llevan a 3 que la quiebran que la suben a 20. En Patriot Coal Corporation dejaron muy claro que salvo en los valores bancarios, en el resto no se puede esperar apoyo de la quinta esencia.

---------- Post added 05-ago-2013 at 16:16 ----------




bertok dijo:


> El resto de carboneras están en verde.
> 
> Por debajo de los 4,80 está el abismo de la nada.



Este tipo de valores no funcionan como el resto. Manejan violaciones de amplio recorrido por lo que los soportes y resistencias horizontales poco sirven para tradear. Es más un tema de money management y de coste de oportunidad.


----------



## inversobres (5 Ago 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Buf esta bajada de hoy de usa huele a fake. Me huelo latigazo de ultima hora.



Buah, ni un pelo se cortan. Ya estan remontando. Usa chapa en verde, mi apuesta.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Ago 2013)

caso a) Por menos que he comprado mi casa no la vendo.
Caso b) por lejos que pq hipoteca no la vendo.
Caso c)antes que dársela al banco la quemo. (véase Patriot Coal)

Sigo con los gintonics que me quedan días de vacaciones (Sicily right now) y hay que aprovechar!


----------



## Tono (5 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Si puedes busca el hilo de Cómo ganar 200.000 euros en FCC. Quedarías sorprendido como la mierda da dinero y lo bueno (como Acerinox) no da dinero.



No me sorprende que la mierda dé dinero, siempre ha sido así, lo mismo pasa en el mercado normal. Cuanto más baja sea la calidad del percal que vendes más fácil es aumentar su precio y tus beneficios si eres capaz de engañar al que compra. 
Lo bueno, aunque no de dinero, da seguridad. Y en estos tiempos convulsos, la tranquilidad es un valor añadido muy importante. 
Al menos para mí, que ya no tengo el corazón a prueba de garotas en tanga.

---------- Post added 05-ago-2013 at 16:30 ----------




HisHoliness dijo:


> No puedo, me expondría bastante....



Dile a calopez que te preste uno de sus multinicks y lo cuentas con todo lleno de iconitos para confundir al CNI.


----------



## Janus (5 Ago 2013)

Señores, culos apretados. Al loro con el SP.


----------



## inversobres (5 Ago 2013)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Podemos estar gestando un tren de bajadas de entre 5 y 8 sesiones...(ibex)



Pues fijate el reversal que le estan metiendo.

Tienen que pegar un paseo al SP, por encima de 10. Me la juego.

Esta todo mas controlado que la hostia.


----------



## bertok (5 Ago 2013)

Cortos en SP con SL ajustado.

Tic, tac ...


----------



## Janus (5 Ago 2013)

Me reconozco como un anti-fundamentales pero me duelen los ojos cuando veo que Yahoo factura 5B y gana sobre 1B en comparación con Tesla que factura 0,4B y gana sobre -0,4B. Yahoo capitaliza 29B y Tesla lo hace en 16B.

---------- Post added 05-ago-2013 at 16:53 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Cortos en SP con SL ajustado.
> 
> Tic, tac ...



Qué has visto para ponerte corto ahí?.

No veo nada que permita inferir un posible movimiento hacia abajo de al menos 10 pipos ......


----------



## bertok (5 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Cortos en SP con SL ajustado.
> 
> Tic, tac ...



Ajusto SL a cobertura de comisiones.

Vamos coño.

---------- Post added 05-ago-2013 at 14:57 ----------




Janus dijo:


> Me reconozco como un anti-fundamentales pero me duelen los ojos cuando veo que Yahoo factura 5B y gana sobre 1B en comparación con Tesla que factura 0,4B y gana sobre -0,4B. Yahoo capitaliza 29B y Tesla lo hace en 16B.
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-ago-2013 at 16:53 ----------
> 
> ...



No me hacen falta 10 pipos. Lo amplifico yendo con 4 minis.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (5 Ago 2013)

Lo de Tesla es demencial. Mira que compre a 73$ y la solté el mismo dia.

Supongo que están valorando su potencial, patentes, etc. en los próximos 10 años. Pero aun y así es una apuesta muy arriesgada.


----------



## bertok (5 Ago 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Lo de Tesla es demencial. Mira que compre a 73$ y la solté el mismo dia.
> 
> Supongo que están valorando su potencial, patentes, etc. en los próximos 10 años. Pero aun y así es una apuesta muy arriesgada.



Basta con echarse un voltio por muchas compañías usanas y se puede ver con nitidez que están en una sobrevaloración bestial.

Mires donde mires.


----------



## atman (5 Ago 2013)

Miren de reojo las utilities...

---------- Post added 05-ago-2013 at 17:03 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Basta con echarse *un voltio *por muchas compañías usanas y se puede ver con nitidez que están en una sobrevaloración bestial.
> 
> Mires donde mires.



Nunca mejor dicho... ::


----------



## bertok (5 Ago 2013)

atman dijo:


> Miren de reojo las utilities...



Llevan al menos 1 semana con un performance peor que el SP.

Si el SP corrige de una puta vez, las utilities van a amplificar la corrección.

Buen ojo ::


----------



## Janus (5 Ago 2013)

Pruebo un corto en Gamesa. Contra los elementos .....


----------



## bertok (5 Ago 2013)

Tic, tac ..... su puta madre.

Bordeando el hostión


----------



## atman (5 Ago 2013)

La verdad es que Tesla... está tentadora en corto tambien buscando una buena corrección de la subida.


----------



## Janus (5 Ago 2013)

En el timeframe de minutos de Gamesa se están viendo movimientos muy de "ladrones". Aquí hay tema. Puede ser que lo tiren hacia arriba perfectamente pero ojo que aquí hay jugada. Vamos a ver si es para tener plusvis.


----------



## bertok (5 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Tic, tac ..... su puta madre.
> 
> Bordeando el hostión



Se me acaba la paciencia y la señal. Fuera con +100USD


----------



## Janus (5 Ago 2013)

atman dijo:


> La verdad es que Tesla... está tentadora en corto tambien buscando una buena corrección de la subida.



Ni se te ocurra, pasado mañana presenta resultados y lo mismo hace lo de Yelp. Hay que esperar.


----------



## atman (5 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Ni se te ocurra, pasado mañana presenta resultados y lo mismo hace lo de Yelp. Hay que esperar.



No, no... si ahora mismo sería complicarme la vida. Pero de estar en liquidez, no le quepa duda que me pillaba unas poquitas.


----------



## Janus (5 Ago 2013)

El SP tiene ganas de ir a 1720.


----------



## atman (5 Ago 2013)

Trotz AAA-Rating: Pimco verkauft niederländische Bonds - Börse + Märkte - Finanzen - Handelsblatt

Pimco Vende bonos holandeses, los costes pueden subir al nivel de la deuda francesa... Holanda es el país AAA con peor comportamiento de su deuda. Fitch ya ya cambiado su perspectiva a negativa.

teóricamente, hay miedo a una ruptura de la coalición de gobierno. En realidad... es que la porquería empieza a rebosar por las arquetas...


----------



## bertok (5 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> El SP tiene ganas de ir a 1720.



Sabía que iba a romper los 1708 ....

Pensaba que me había salido antes de tiempo pero si me hubiera quedado esperando me hubiese saltado el SL.

Vamos a seguirla


----------



## atman (5 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> El SP tiene ganas de ir a 1720.



Si, la verdad es que sí...


----------



## bertok (5 Ago 2013)

atman dijo:


> Trotz AAA-Rating: Pimco verkauft niederländische Bonds - Börse + Märkte - Finanzen - Handelsblatt
> 
> Pimco Vende bonos holandeses, los costes pueden subir al nivel de la deuda francesa... Holanda es el país AAA con peor comportamiento de su deuda. Fitch ya ya cambiado su perspectiva a negativa.
> 
> teóricamente, hay miedo a una ruptura de la coalición de gobierno. En realidad... es que la porquería empieza a rebosar por las arquetas...



Los clientes de ING Direct ya tienen otro qubradero de cabeza adicional a PacoJones.

---------- Post added 05-ago-2013 at 15:48 ----------




atman dijo:


> Si, la verdad es que sí...



La he visto una señal clara de caídas en el ultracorto.

De momento es venta clara.


----------



## paulistano (5 Ago 2013)

Para los de sacyr

Leo por ahi que CMF ha comprado en subasta 900.000 titulillos.

No se que querrá decir esto, pero vamos, que la ultima vez que hablé por aqui de datos similares a los pocos dias vino pepón y se quedó:bla:

Puede ser que haya actuado de cuidador recogiendo el papel que ha soltado alguien.....o tal vez ve que esto se dispara de nuevo y quiere estar dentro bien cargado....


Esperemos esta vez sea igual que la anterior y despegue esto:rolleye:


----------



## vermer (5 Ago 2013)

Trinaranjus sube, se da con la crisma contra 7'80 -otra vez- y se desmaya. Hoy con no demasiado volumen... ¡¡Venga, más güevos chinorris!! Por Mao!!


----------



## atman (5 Ago 2013)

Bertok, nos ha salvado de la subida la mala leche de Fisher de la FED. Y aún así y todo...


----------



## bertok (5 Ago 2013)

atman dijo:


> Bertok, nos ha salvado de la subida la mala leche de Fisher de la FED. Y aún así y todo...



Ahora está volviendo a girar a la baja ...... pero todo muuuuy lento.

---------- Post added 05-ago-2013 at 16:43 ----------

Mientras no supero los 1710, perfectamente podemos estar ya en el comienzo de la espera corrección (al menos 80 pipos).

La clave está en cómo se enfrente a los 1710 si vuelve a ir al alza. Cualquier cosa es posible porque con cuatro contratos lo menean.

Pero si realmente lo quieren tirar, vamos a ver fuegos de colores con todos intentando salir al mismo tiempo.


----------



## Sealand (5 Ago 2013)

Baldonero Falcones se retira con 7 millones y medio de eypos de indemnización por los servicios prestados a FCC http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-arrruinar-empresa-7millones-al-bolsillo.html


----------



## Janus (5 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Ahora está volviendo a girar a la baja ...... pero todo muuuuy lento.
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-ago-2013 at 16:43 ----------
> 
> ...



Mañana el jatropotoloto se pone corto y lo llevan a los dosmiles.


----------



## bertok (5 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Mañana el jatropotoloto se pone corto y lo llevan a los dosmiles.



Janus, puede ser el movimiento bueno. En 1696 tenemos el turning point.

Queda claro que algunos de los miembros del BoD de la FED se llevan a hostias y no comparten el seguir metiendo metadona al sistema.


----------



## Tono (5 Ago 2013)

Otro que debe andar justito de cash flow y suelta INDRA. 
Su subida de hoy del 9% me huele mal para el gacelerío, muy mal.

*Liberbank pone a la venta el 5% de Indra*

Liberbank pone a la venta el 5% de Indra,Banca. Expansin.com

curiosidad que tengo, a ver si alguien sabe algo (no miro a nadie, Su Santidad :rolleye ¿el marido de la Cospedal también estaba metido en INDRA?


----------



## tarrito (5 Ago 2013)

entro, no veo fotos de jabalises y me voy

por aquí prefieren "jabalisAs", creo


----------



## inversobres (5 Ago 2013)

Estan tirando al vix, otro dia plano o ligera subida.


----------



## Tono (5 Ago 2013)

Lo siento guapa, pero hoy ha estado lloviznando y no he salido de paseo. Aquí tenemos 3 días buenos y dos malos.
Prometo que pondré las fotos de los jabalises/sas de mi Invernalia.

Por cierto, he aprovechado para cambiar el aceite al coche y uno de los socios del concesionario me ha ofrecido (y vendido) un juego completo de ruedas nuevecitas. Se había quedado con ellas para cobrarse una reparación. Es de traca, el tío no le pagaba y le devolvió al dueño el coche en la grúa y sin las ruedas (son ruedas de 4x4 relativamente caras).
Curiosa forma de cobrarse en este mundo de puferos y lo entiendo, los talleres están sufriendo impagos a tutiplén.
¿que no me pagas? pues te quedas sin mitad de las piezas del coche y viajas andando :XX::XX:
supongo que será legal ienso:


----------



## inversobres (5 Ago 2013)

Comienza la remontada americana. Vix en rojo, lo mismo de siempre, a que no pueden con los 1707 hacia abajo.

Otro dia mas igual.


----------



## Janus (5 Ago 2013)

Netflix es otro burbujón tremendo. Es un negocio que va a ser ampliamente replicado, yo está siendo, por Google, Apple, Amazon etc.......

Vuelve a estar muy cerca de los máximos. Solo una prima brutal de inversión ante una posible compra por parte de un "major" puede justificarlo. Ahora bien, no veo a ninguno de los grandes comprando esto para pagar más de 20B por ello.


----------



## inversobres (5 Ago 2013)

No ha podido con los 1707 y mañana pomo day. Hola 1720.

Sesion de mañana: planicie mañanera (excepto el ibex que seguira haciendo el mono para superar los 8600) y luego por la tarde aprietan el boton de BUY los yankis para ponerse en modo crucero.

Agures.


----------



## Sealand (5 Ago 2013)

Como parece que la mitad del hilo estais metidos hasta las trancas en compañías mineras os dejo una noticia que será de vuestro interés y pillo sitio al fondo: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...8-kenia-revoca-todas-licencias-a-mineras.html


----------



## Janus (6 Ago 2013)

Sealand dijo:


> Como parece que la mitad del hilo estais metidos hasta las trancas en compañías mineras os dejo una noticia que será de vuestro interés y pillo sitio al fondo: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...8-kenia-revoca-todas-licencias-a-mineras.html



Ni me crep lo de las licencias ni me creo que haya mas de "muy pocos" foreros metidos en minerales porque hempa dicho por pasiva y por activa que hay que esperar. Que sera un gran deal pero ahora hay que esperar.


----------



## tesorero (6 Ago 2013)

No sé si alguien estará metido en Tecnicas Reunidas. Ultimamente leo en diagonal el hilo y no me entero de la mitad de la película. A lo que voy: Tre presenta un grafico bajista: media movil semanal reventada a la baja con volumen, MACD cruzado a la baja y por debajo de cero. Se acerca a zona de soporte entorno a los 32.85 euros. Veremos a ver como evoluciona, pero creo que este valor es bajista.

No estoy diciendo nada nuevo viendo las caidas de los últimos días, pero creo que para este valor ya pasó el verano y se le acerca el invierno. ::

Buenas noches.


----------



## Janus (6 Ago 2013)

El presidente Barack Obama propondrá el martes una amplia revisión del sistema hipotecario de Estados Unidos, interviniendo en un asunto enmarañado que fue central en la devastadora crisis financiera de 2007-2009 y que continúa frenando la recuperación de la economía, dijo la Casa Blanca. Entre las propuestas de Obama estará eliminar en un tiempo las entidades financieras hipotecarias Fannie Mae y Freddie Mac, reemplazándolas con un sistema en el que el mercado privado compre créditos hipotecarios a prestamistas y los reagrupe como valores para inversores, según dijeron funcionarios. El proceso de titulización de hipotecas es considerado esencial para que el capital fluya en los mercados de vivienda y para la disponibilidad del crédito. El papel del Gobierno quedaría relegado a brindar cierta forma de seguro o garantía y cumplir el papel de supervisor, según funcionarios y un comunicado de la Casa Blanca.


----------



## amago45 (6 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> El presidente Barack Obama propondrá el martes una amplia revisión del sistema hipotecario de Estados Unidos, interviniendo en un asunto enmarañado que fue central en la devastadora crisis financiera de 2007-2009 y que continúa frenando la recuperación de la economía, dijo la Casa Blanca. Entre las propuestas de Obama estará eliminar en un tiempo las entidades financieras hipotecarias Fannie Mae y Freddie Mac, reemplazándolas con un sistema en el que el mercado privado compre créditos hipotecarios a prestamistas y los reagrupe como valores para inversores, según dijeron funcionarios. El proceso de titulización de hipotecas es considerado esencial para que el capital fluya en los mercados de vivienda y para la disponibilidad del crédito. El papel del Gobierno quedaría relegado a brindar cierta forma de seguro o garantía y cumplir el papel de supervisor, según funcionarios y un comunicado de la Casa Blanca.



Bueno para su apuesta por Fannie Mae & Freddie Mac ??? 8:


----------



## Sin_Perdón (6 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> El presidente Barack Obama propondrá el martes una amplia revisión del sistema hipotecario de Estados Unidos, interviniendo en un asunto enmarañado que fue central en la devastadora crisis financiera de 2007-2009 y que continúa frenando la recuperación de la economía, dijo la Casa Blanca. Entre las propuestas de Obama estará eliminar en un tiempo las entidades financieras hipotecarias Fannie Mae y Freddie Mac, reemplazándolas con un sistema en el que el mercado privado compre créditos hipotecarios a prestamistas y los reagrupe como valores para inversores, según dijeron funcionarios. El proceso de titulización de hipotecas es considerado esencial para que el capital fluya en los mercados de vivienda y para la disponibilidad del crédito. El papel del Gobierno quedaría relegado a brindar cierta forma de seguro o garantía y cumplir el papel de supervisor, según funcionarios y un comunicado de la Casa Blanca.



Subprime reloaded ? :XX:


----------



## Tono (6 Ago 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Subprime reloaded ? :XX:



Aquí nosotros sabemos mucho más que los usanos.
Si quieres saber cómo se construye un sub-subprime a partir de una subprime leéte esto

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-000-millones-bonos-senior-6.html#post9632555


----------



## Cascooscuro (6 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> El presidente Barack Obama propondrá el martes una amplia revisión del sistema hipotecario de Estados Unidos, interviniendo en un asunto enmarañado que fue central en la devastadora crisis financiera de 2007-2009 y que continúa frenando la recuperación de la economía, dijo la Casa Blanca. Entre las propuestas de Obama estará eliminar en un tiempo las entidades financieras hipotecarias Fannie Mae y Freddie Mac, reemplazándolas con un sistema en el que el mercado privado compre créditos hipotecarios a prestamistas y los reagrupe como valores para inversores, según dijeron funcionarios. El proceso de titulización de hipotecas es considerado esencial para que el capital fluya en los mercados de vivienda y para la disponibilidad del crédito. El papel del Gobierno quedaría relegado a brindar cierta forma de seguro o garantía y cumplir el papel de supervisor, según funcionarios y un comunicado de la Casa Blanca.



Y eso es bueno o malo para el SP?


----------



## Janus (6 Ago 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> Bueno para su apuesta por Fannie Mae & Freddie Mac ??? 8:



Pues supongo que no. No obstante, ayer intenté ver si se podía operar en esos valores con ING (largo plazo y sin apalancamiento) y no es posible.

---------- Post added 06-ago-2013 at 09:08 ----------




Cascooscuro dijo:


> Y eso es bueno o malo para el SP?



Nada que ver, lo bueno para el SP es que se apriete el botón verde de BUY.

---------- Post added 06-ago-2013 at 09:10 ----------

Ajustamos el SL del corto en Gamesa. Esta perra está muy alcista, no para de empujar hacia arriba (timeframe de minutos minuteros).


----------



## ghkghk (6 Ago 2013)

No me convence mucho el corto en GAM, Janus. No porque yo vaya largo (podrías sacarte un buen 10% que a mí no me cambiaría la estrategia), pero es que está desbocada, en subida absolutamente libre, sin resistencias claras (al menos que yo vea) y empalmando adjudicaciones y contratos de diverso calado. 

Veo otros mucho más claros, como el de FCC o sin ir más lejos TRE.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (6 Ago 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> No me convence mucho el corto en GAM, Janus. No porque yo vaya largo (podrías sacarte un buen 10% que a mí no me cambiaría la estrategia), pero es que está desbocada, en subida absolutamente libre, sin resistencias claras (al menos que yo vea) y empalmando adjudicaciones y contratos de diverso calado.
> 
> Veo otros mucho más claros, como el de FCC o sin ir más lejos TRE.



Gamesa va muy ligada ultimamente con Vestas y esta esta recortando hoy.

---------- Post added 06-ago-2013 at 09:27 ----------

Por cierto que a esta, Vestas, le he sacado unos duros desde 111 hasta 125 que me ha saltado el SL ( en coronas danesas ).


----------



## ghkghk (6 Ago 2013)

Tanto Vestas como Gam tendrán que recortar algún día, es obvio. Pero lo que está claro es que parecen soplar nuevos vientos para el sector, y que el rojo de Vestas hoy no tiene por qué significar tendencia.

Todo sea dicho, tanto cagarme en Montoro pero el obligarme a tenerlas a +1 año me ha dado mucho... Nunca había visto más de un 100% de rentabilidad en un valor en mi cuenta.


----------



## Sr. Breve (6 Ago 2013)

en el dax hoy han empezado con indicios de querer meter volatilidad

creo que hoy toca bajar


----------



## aitor33 (6 Ago 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Tanto Vestas como Gam tendrán que recortar algún día, es obvio. Pero lo que está claro es que parecen soplar nuevos vientos para el sector, y que el rojo de Vestas hoy no tiene por qué significar tendencia.
> 
> Todo sea dicho, tanto cagarme en Montoro pero el obligarme a tenerlas a +1 año me ha dado mucho... Nunca había visto más de un 100% de rentabilidad en un valor en mi cuenta.



Que crack...como nos pones los dientes largos recien despertados


----------



## Janus (6 Ago 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> No me convence mucho el corto en GAM, Janus. No porque yo vaya largo (podrías sacarte un buen 10% que a mí no me cambiaría la estrategia), pero es que está desbocada, en subida absolutamente libre, sin resistencias claras (al menos que yo vea) y empalmando adjudicaciones y contratos de diverso calado.
> 
> Veo otros mucho más claros, como el de FCC o sin ir más lejos TRE.



Ahora mismo el r/r no es bueno para los cortos. De ahí lo que stop ajustado. Hoy el IBEX está algo rojo y Gamesa en tó lo alto, con dos cojones.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (6 Ago 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Aquí nosotros sabemos mucho más que los usanos.
> Si quieres saber cómo se construye un sub-subprime a partir de una subprime leéte esto
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-000-millones-bonos-senior-6.html#post9632555



Ya lo vi algo por encima. Entendí que se trataba de un seguro para cubrirse ante posibles subidas de los tipos de interés por un total de 42k millones. El coste del seguro supongo será mucho menor.


----------



## ghkghk (6 Ago 2013)

aitor33 dijo:


> Que crack...como nos pones los dientes largos recien despertados




¡¡Pero cómo pretende ganar uno dinero levantándose a las 9.35 de la mañana!!


----------



## atman (6 Ago 2013)

No sé si se verá...







Bueeeno, los mejores no se dejan...


----------



## Janus (6 Ago 2013)

Portugal Telecom tiene una figura interesante en timeframe diario. Pudiera ser un cambio de tendencia pero también una figura de continuación. Hay que estar atentos.


----------



## inversobres (6 Ago 2013)

Coñoo si el ibex se ha dado la vuelta en busca de maximos diarios. Mareando en busca de los 8600. Hoy es martes, no se olviden el becario de la fed no tiene vacaciones.

---------- Post added 06-ago-2013 at 10:27 ----------

No hay de que. 8600. Vamos a por objetivos de FranR, preparo dos petates porsiaca.


----------



## Ice Cold Survivor (6 Ago 2013)

Creo que la sesión será lateral.

Hoy guardo la escopeta en casa. Suerte a los que están en el campo de juego...


----------



## inversobres (6 Ago 2013)

Ice Cold Survivor dijo:


> Creo que la sesión será lateral.
> 
> Hoy guardo la escopeta en casa. Suerte a los que están en el campo de juego...



Los dias en los que la fed aprieta el boton es lo que tiene. Lo duermen y luego hacia el final de la sesion te sueltan dos tortazos de realidad. No falla, y aun quedan pomos.

El ibex con la tonteria ya va por 1000 puntos de rebote casi.


----------



## ghkghk (6 Ago 2013)

Ahora ya hablando en serio... Es que Gamesa va camino del 7 antes del fin de semana. Es un jodido caballo desbocado. Me gustaría que fuera más sostenida, esto da vértigo. Si la línea de precio/fecha se vuelve un poco más vertical, Gamesa va viajar hacia atrás en el tiempo.


----------



## Janus (6 Ago 2013)

Salto el stop, obvio.


----------



## inversobres (6 Ago 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ahora ya hablando en serio... Es que Gamesa va camino del 7 antes del fin de semana. Es un jodido caballo desbocado. Me gustaría que fuera más sostenida, esto da vértigo. Si la línea de precio/fecha se vuelve un poco más vertical, Gamesa va viajar hacia atrás en el tiempo.



Solo le falta anunciar otros 500 despidos y se pone en 10 pavos::.

Mucho cuidado ahi.


----------



## ghkghk (6 Ago 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Solo le falta anunciar otros 500 despidos y se pone en 10 pavos::.
> 
> Mucho cuidado ahi.




Ya, pero los que no podemos vender en 8 meses la querríamos ver ahí en un año, no en septiembre. Porque es hostión cuando haya unos resultados malos puede ser homérico...


----------



## Janus (6 Ago 2013)

Gamesa capitaliza como Técnicas Reunidas y sinceramente creo que la segunda es mejor, mucho mejor. Ahora no es el momento pero un short-long ahí puede ser generoso en plusvis.


----------



## vmmp29 (6 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Gamesa capitaliza como Técnicas Reunidas y sinceramente creo que la segunda es mejor, mucho mejor. Ahora no es el momento pero un short-long ahí puede ser generoso en plusvis.



joder como sube la muy ..

y yo con una conexión intermitente aldeana::


----------



## bertok (6 Ago 2013)

A ver si es la estocada final para tirarla de precio

ArcelorMittal se juega su expulsión del EuroStoxx 50 en septiembre - elEconomista.es


----------



## inversobres (6 Ago 2013)

Y volo! vamos a ver que pasa ahora.

---------- Post added 06-ago-2013 at 11:07 ----------

Lateral alcista. Nos vemos arriba amigos. Hasta la tarde. 8666 Fran.

El dax ha metido el turbo y va derecho a petar los 500. Vuelta a maximos, que cracks.


----------



## bertok (6 Ago 2013)

Un artículo excelente. Continua la farsa

Tasa de paro USA: manipulando a saco

*Tasa de paro USA: manipulando a saco
*

El poder reside donde los hombres creen que reside. Ni más ni menos. Es una farsa, una sombra en la pared… - Lord Varys (Juego de Tronos)

Con esta entrada empiezo una serie de artículos, que de forma discontinua publicaré en mi blog para denunciar las manipulaciones del mercado. En el de hoy, hablaré de la tasa oficial de paro norteamericana: la más manipulada. Se trata de un índice fundamental; porque al calor de sus números las bolsas suben, el oro baja o el dólar se fortalece. Por no hablar, de su influencia en el consumo y en las acciones de la FED en cuestiones de política monetaria. 

*Cuando llegan las recesiones, los políticos mienten como lunáticos
*
Si en tiempos normales los políticos mienten como bellacos… cuando llegan las recesiones y las cosas se ponen chungas, mienten como lunáticos. Dicen que para meterse en política se necesita mucho “estómago”. Puede ser. Aunque yo creo que lo que se necesita es una gran capacidad de autoengaño. Porque si no la tienes, jamás encontrarás la aprobación de tus correligionarios. En España tenemos muy buenos ejemplos de esto. Durante el reinado de Zapatero, Solbes nos informaba de una “leve desaceleración económica” y de “ajustes en el sector inmobiliario”; Elena Salgado veía “brotes verdes” en todas partes y el propio Zapatero quitaba hierro al asunto de Caja Castilla La Mancha, porque nuestra banca era la mejor del mundo gracias a la encomiable labor del Banco de España.

Desde que empezó la crisis, muy pocos gobernantes han renovado sus mandatos. Y en Estados Unidos, los ciudadanos votaron por primera vez a un presidente negro. La perseverancia de la recesión está dejando a muchos en evidencia… y ya veremos si los brotes verdes de Rajoy sobreviven al duro invierno. Sin embargo, con el paso del tiempo, los políticos se han vuelto más adaptativos. Mediante la ayuda del “Trío Calaveras” –formado por los bancos centrales, la banca y la gran prensa económica-, han elaborado un discurso finalista que anticipa todos los días el fin de la recesión. Por supuesto, algún día acertarán… pero de momento tenemos a un montón de índices y de estadísticas manipuladas para avalar la tesis oficial. Huelen a chamusquina: el US Dollar Index, el VIX, el índice de confianza del consumidor de la Universidad de Michigan, el Comex, el índice Case-Shiller (aunque menos); y por supuesto, el modo en que las autoridades calculan el PIB. Respecto a este último, es como hacer una ensalada. Ya que en función de las variables que contemples, ésta te saldrá salada, dulce o tropical. Recientemente la administración Obama ha introducido nuevas variables para deducir su cálculo. Como por ejemplo, el aumento del tráfico en la mensajería instantánea (SMS, Whatsapp, etc.). La verdad es que esta metodología es bastante sorprendente… y no puedo dejar de preguntarme si no seria mejor para el PIB, acudir al Bernabeu y pegar cuatro gritos. 

En general, el mercado acepta el discurso oficial. Seguramente porque está anestesiado por los QE y porque no abundan opiniones “contrarian” como la de la agencia Egan Jones; que por poner en duda la sostenibilidad de la deuda estadounidense, no podrá emitir comunicados desfavorables sobre la misma durante, al menos, dos años.

*La tasa de paro oficial de Estados Unidos: la más manipulada
*
Comúnmente conocida como U3, está muy manipulada porque en su cómputo se dejan fuera algunas variables cuya consideración podría elevar el porcentaje de parados. Entre otras cosas, no tiene en cuenta:

- El paro agrícola.

- A los parados de larga duración; a los llamados “desanimados”, que tras un año de no buscar trabajo, salen de las listas. 

- A todos aquellos que trabajan a media jornada, pero preferirían hacerlo a jornada completa. 

*Actualmente, la U3 muestra un desempleo del 7’4%*. Y es la referencia que toman los mercados para sacudirse hacia arriba o hacia abajo. Lo cuál es muy extraño, porque si para calcular algo necesitas tener en cuenta las variables A, B, C Y D y sólo tienes en cuenta la A; en cierto modo, te estás haciendo trampas al solitario… Pero para las autoridades y para los hedge funds, siempre alcistas –especialmente desde que la FED destruyó todos los cortos con sus políticas de expansión cuantitativa-, esto es una minucia sin importancia. No hay que comerse el coco… la caída de la U3 mejora las expectativas de consumo y ya está. 

*Los que quieran saber cómo quedaría el paro si se computaran todos los aspectos, tienen que acudir al Departamento de Trabajo de Estados Unidos; que periódicamente publica la llamada tasa real de desempleo o U6, que hoy alcanza al 14’4% de la población activa. 
*


*El paro estimado por la U3 es casi la mitad que el de la U6
*
*De modo que el paro estimado por la U3, es casi la mitad que el de la U6 y un tercio del publicado por la agencia independiente Shadowstats, que lo sitúa en el 23’4%. Lo de Shadowstats tiene miga, porque para calcular el desempleo utilizan las mismas técnicas que usaba la administración norteamericana antes de la presidencia de Bill Clinton. 
*
Así que ya veis, la U3 no cuenta toda la verdad. Ni siquiera su caída tiene por qué favorecer al consumo… porque no contempla la pérdida de capacidad adquisitiva de todas las personas que han visto reducida su jornada laboral, como se observa en el siguiente gráfico:



En 2012, Estados Unidos generó 953.000 puestos de trabajo. De los cuáles, 731.000 lo fueron a tiempo parcial. Esto significa que la creación de empleo neto ha sido muy modesta y que el paro estadounidense se reduce muy lentamente. Siguiendo con esta tendencia, si nos vamos a junio de 2013, observamos que el país ha generado 360.000 puestos de trabajo a tiempo parcial y destruido 240.000 contratos “full time”; reduciéndose el monto total de horas laborales en un 0’1%. O sea, que se destruye empleo… Si nos fiamos de la U3 parece que todo marcha; cuando en realidad, la situación es muy delicada.


Desgraciadamente, la mayoría del mercado se traga todo lo que se publica. Los inversores están entusiasmados con las inyecciones monetarias de la FED y se hacen muy pocas preguntas. Es triste decirlo, pero van a acabar como los perros de Pavlov: babeando y sin comida. Se mueven por noticias, por estímulos. Es la mentalidad de la manada. Pero cuando esto se dé la vuelta, habrá una masacre.

*Porcentaje de parados y población activa
*
Pero sigamos hablando de la tasa de paro… Otro de los condicionantes que determina el porcentaje de parados, es la evolución de la población activa; es decir, de las personas que están en edad de trabajar. Como dije anteriormente, la U3 no computa a los parados de larga duración. Todos los individuos que llevan más de 1 año sin buscar empleo, salen de las listas y se convierten en un “enigma estadístico”. Que pasa con ellos?: los han abducido los extraterrestres?, se han pegado un tiro?, están dando la vuelta al mundo? A nadie parece importarle demasiado. Pero como inversor, me tomaría muy en serio el siguiente cuadro de Goldman Sachs:



Si contabilizas la generación de trabajo temporal y sacas a un montón de gente de las listas, la tasa de paro sólo puede mejorar. Sin embargo, a los republicanos todo esto no les gusta ni un pelo. Durante la última campaña electoral denunciaron el maquillaje de las estadísticas promocionado por la administración demócrata. Y muy recientemente, el Congreso ha pedido información sobre el método utilizado para confeccionar el ratio del empleo. Todas estas circunstancias han obligado a algunos miembros de la FED, como a Yellen y al mismo Bernanke, a reconocer que han subestimado el número de parados… cuyo porcentaje sitúan cerca del 9% -que es precisamente lo que afirma Goldman Sachs-.

Pero donde están los “desanimados”? Muchos analistas relacionan la disminución de la fuerza laboral con la demografía; concretamente, con el envejecimiento de la población. Al fin y al cabo los viejecillos se jubilan. Sin embargo, los números barajados por el Departamento de Trabajo parecen desaconsejar esta hipótesis; porque el colectivo con mayor éxito profesional, es el que comprende la franja de edad que va de los 55 a los 69 años, que ha aumentado mucho desde el comienzo de la crisis. 

Así que habrá que buscarlos en otro lado… El aumento exponencial de los programas de ayuda social para los más desfavorecidos, como el Medicare o la asistencia alimenticia, sugiere que la gran mayoría sigue dentro del país. 

Sin embargo, en los últimos tiempos ha ocurrido un hecho excepcional: por primera vez en varias décadas, el flujo migratorio entre Estados Unidos y México se ha invertido; o dicho de otro modo, llegan a México más compatriotas de los que emigran hacia el norte. Este cambio de tendencia, supone el estancamiento de la oleada migratoria más importante en la historia reciente de Estados Unidos. 

*La inversión del saldo migratorio
* 



Sea por la crisis inmobiliaria, por la dureza de las políticas inmigratorias practicadas en los estados del sur o porque en México ahora se vive mejor que hace unos años… una parte de los 12 millones de mexicanos radicados en Estados Unidos, está volviendo a su país. El informe Pew revela un dato sorprendente: entre 2007 y 2011, el número de mexicanos indocumentados pasó de 7’1 a 6’1 millones. Probablemente, porque muchos están abandonando el sueño americano.

En España, la inversión del saldo migratorio ya ha comenzado. Aunque lo ha hecho recientemente, tras varios años de recesión y con un paro elevadísimo. En Estados Unidos sucede lo mismo con un paro del 7’4%. Y francamente, eso NO es posible. Tiene que ser muy superior… La tasa oficial de desempleo norteamericana es una milonga. Que cada cuál piense lo que quiera, pero para mi los QE están fallando en su objetivo fundamental de crear empleo. Y en caso de que se produzca, cada puesto de trabajo recibe una subvención de varios centenares de miles de dólares por cortesía de la impresora de la FED.


----------



## Tono (6 Ago 2013)

Dos comentarios que dejo en el aire.

- Para los Sacyr-twisted. 
Mirando otras cosas me he topado conque la Sareb puede pasar a 'comprar' Vallehermoso (quién si no cogería todo ese saco de basura hipotecada a precio de oro) lo que puede ser determinante para el valor de Sacyr.

- INDITEX: 
Por la experiencia que me da el tiempo que llevo dentro y la forma de comportarse últimamente subiendo desde los 92€ (ahora mismo un +1,50%) intuyo que puede dar buenas sorpresas este mes y llegar a pasar los 115€.
Le pedí a Claca que me hiciera una gráfica porque estaba intuyendo algo, a ver si se anima. 
(si mucha gente me lo pide me monto yo una gráfica con el paint a vuela pluma y así nadie me discute la tendencia alcista del valor)


----------



## paulistano (6 Ago 2013)

Hola, quiero poner un colto al santander....por mi broker de bankinter solo me deja opcion via warrants que yo sepa....

Para imprimir esta página pulse CTRL+P
Warrants : Buscador
Producto: Warrants
Tipo de producto: Put
Subyacente: BANCO SANTANDER
Cotización BANCO SANTANDER: 5,552 0,93% 11:17
Código	Emisor	Strike	Vcto.	Paridad	Bid	Ask	Hora/ Fecha	Var.%1	C	V
D4700	BNP Paribas	4,00	19/06/2014	2.0/1.0	0,09	0,10	11:17	-10,00 
D3391	BNP Paribas	4,50	19/12/2013	2.0/1.0	0,04	0,05	11:17	-33,33 
D4701	BNP Paribas	4,50	20/03/2014	2.0/1.0	0,11	0,12	11:17	-8,33 
D4702	BNP Paribas	4,50	19/06/2014	2.0/1.0	0,16	0,17	11:17	-5,88 
D1378	BNP Paribas	5,00	19/09/2013	2.0/1.0	0,02	0,03	11:17	-50,00 
*D3392	BNP Paribas	5,00	19/12/2013	2.0/1.0	0,12	0,13	*11:17	-7,69 
D4703	BNP Paribas	5,00	20/03/2014	2.0/1.0	0,19	0,20	11:17	-5,00 
D4704	BNP Paribas	5,00	19/06/2014	2.0/1.0	0,25	0,26	11:17	-3,85 
D1379	BNP Paribas	5,50	19/12/2013	2.0/1.0	0,22	0,23	11:17	-4,35 
D1380	BNP Paribas	6,00	19/09/2013	2.0/1.0	0,25	0,27	11:17	-3,85 


El que esta en negrita es el que pilló Tio Masclet. 

Pillaria unos cuantos si baja de 0,13 a 0,12....por valor de 300 euros por probar.

Dudo entre ese y el de vencimiento marzo.

He leido por ahi algo de warrants y no es que los recomienden con entusiasmo, suelen recomendar cfd...en fin....ya veremos8:


----------



## LOLO08 (6 Ago 2013)

Me salgo de sacyr compradas a 2,31. Buen viaje a los que siguen montados.

Si baja compro y si sube de 3 también.

Continuo nh hotelitos. Los 3e. ya son una realidad como indiqué hace unas semanas. 

Desde abril está en lateral ascendente


----------



## merkax (6 Ago 2013)

Yo espero durante agosto algunas bajadas para entrar en algunos del IBEX


----------



## ghkghk (6 Ago 2013)

merkax dijo:


> Yo espero durante agosto algunas bajadas para entrar en algunos del IBEX




Cuéntenos más... ¿Qué anda mirando?


----------



## j.w.pepper (6 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Gamesa capitaliza como Técnicas Reunidas y sinceramente creo que la segunda es mejor, mucho mejor. Ahora no es el momento pero un short-long ahí puede ser generoso en plusvis.



Me saltó hoy el stop en técnicas, los chicharros en cambio parecen ahora los blue chips de la bolsa española.


----------



## merkax (6 Ago 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Cuéntenos más... ¿Qué anda mirando?



Si se ponen a tiro algunas DIA, BME, OHL...


----------



## inversobres (6 Ago 2013)

Carnaza: A huevo para ass-pain.



> Datos Alemania
> Producción industrial sube 3,8% cuando se esperaba +1%


----------



## Tonto Simon (6 Ago 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Me saltó hoy el stop en técnicas, los chicharros en cambio parecen ahora los blue chips de la bolsa española.



La presión bajista está aflojando ya. Yo llevo un paquetito de 200 sin stop. Cuando vea que empieza a entrar pasta de nuevo otro paquete para adentro. Con dos euros de reward me conformo


----------



## Antigona (6 Ago 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Carnaza: A huevo para ass-pain.



Jojo, putos alemanes, y esto es bueno o malo para nosotros? A ver qué tal, si se me animan esas acciones, que soporíferas estas sesiones de verano.


----------



## jopitxujo (6 Ago 2013)

Alcatel subiendo como una campeona ya está ante los 2 euros, ahí tiene resistencia.


----------



## Antigona (6 Ago 2013)

Dios pero locos como os podéis meter en Técnicas Reunidas???

No tiene soportes ni nada cercanos, está claramente en caída libre! Y eso que el IBEX está en general alcista, vamos, se pone algo rojo y se va al infierno TRE...

Vaya hinbersores que estáis hechos...


----------



## inversobres (6 Ago 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Jojo, putos alemanes, y esto es bueno o malo para nosotros? A ver qué tal, si se me animan esas acciones, que soporíferas estas sesiones de verano.



Segun se mire, pero todas las decisiones europeas se estan tomando en base a la situacion de los germanos. Cuanto mejor les vaya mas excusas para tensar la cuerda.


----------



## j.w.pepper (6 Ago 2013)

EON se está pegando un buen castañazo, casi un 3 %, acercandose a la zona de soporte alrededor de los 12 euros, esta es otra en mi radar list, espero a ver como funciona el soporte.


----------



## Tonto Simon (6 Ago 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Dios pero locos como os podéis meter en Técnicas Reunidas???
> 
> No tiene soportes ni nada cercanos, está claramente en caída libre! Y eso que el IBEX está en general alcista, vamos, se pone algo rojo y se va al infierno TRE...
> 
> Vaya hinbersores que estáis hechos...



Yo soy de los que a veces ganan y otras no:rolleye:


----------



## Tono (6 Ago 2013)

Voya comentar una sospecha porque estoy aburrido y es con animus iocandi y tal pascual

Va Bankia y vende Indra, parece una buena noticia y rápidamente suben las acciones más de un 9%. Acto seguido va Liberbank, otro chicharro, y vende Indra haciendo una caja cojonuda. 
Y hoy baja.
Menos mal que Bankia y Liberbank son competencia entre ellas y no se cuentan sus chismes ni manipulan nada, si no hasta un tonto como yo no pensaría nada bueno.
Si yo tuviera acciones de Indra tal vez me desharía de ellas cuanto antes.


----------



## Ice Cold Survivor (6 Ago 2013)

merkax dijo:


> Si se ponen a tiro algunas DIA, BME, OHL...



DIA me gusta mucho.
Habría que esperar a que bajara de la ola y regresara a sus tendencias laterales.
Antes o después bajará de 6 y volverá a dar alegrías.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Tono (6 Ago 2013)

que viene, que viene... la 2ª ola de morosidad galopante

*Las empresas en concurso crecieron un 26% hasta julio y superan ya el dato registrado en todo 2011*

Las empresas en concurso crecieron un 26% hasta julio y superan ya el dato registrado en todo 2011,Empresas y Finanzas. Expansin.com


----------



## atman (6 Ago 2013)

El BCE ya baraja una bajada de los tipos de interés - elEconomista.es

Esos swaps de la pradera...


----------



## Antigona (6 Ago 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Voya comentar una sospecha porque estoy aburrido y es con animus iocandi y tal pascual
> 
> Va Bankia y vende Indra, parece una buena noticia y rápidamente suben las acciones más de un 9%. Acto seguido va Liberbank, otro chicharro, y vende Indra haciendo una caja cojonuda.
> Y hoy baja.
> ...



Es que no sé que hacéis con Indras, Técnicas Reunidas, etc, yo esas cosas no las tocaba ni con un palo...

Con tan poco volumen las manipulan cómo les salga del rabo...


----------



## LCIRPM (6 Ago 2013)

Uy, que cosa ha hecho Gamesa ¿no?
¿Será el momento de la pausa?

Casi llega al seis seis seis, y vuelta, con bastante volumen por cierto.


----------



## atman (6 Ago 2013)

He vendido otras lote de Gamesas... me quedaría el último...

Ah! Pues sí, alguien más se ha movido... conste que yo no he sido el del rayajo...


----------



## Antigona (6 Ago 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Yo soy de los que a veces ganan y otras no:rolleye:



Como todos. ¿Pero qué fundamento tiene entrar en TRE?


----------



## Janus (6 Ago 2013)

Me parece que tuve buen olfato y ví movimientos interesantes ayer en Gamesa ............. pero como suele pasar llegué un día antes de cuando había que entrar.

Eso es la bolsa, muy importante el momento.

Les anticipo: le doy una probabilidad del 99,99% a que el SP vuelve a los 1550 aunque sea simplemente para apoyarse en los máximos históricos anteriores. Fíjense que ni siquiera hablo de una tendencia bajista secular.

Eso son 155 pipos desde ahora que a un grande se cotizarían en 44.000 usd de reward. Fácil, verdad?. Pero el problema es el timing porque hay que tener mucho fondo para aguantar la posible minusvalía en contra si el SP sigue subiendo.

---------- Post added 06-ago-2013 at 13:00 ----------




atman dijo:


> El BCE ya baraja una bajada de los tipos de interés - elEconomista.es
> 
> Esos swaps de la pradera...



Están a la desesperada.

En el fondo temen a la inflación pero saben que pueden dar todo el dinero que quieran a los bancos bajo la promesa de que lo tengan depositado en el mismo BCE para que no llegue a la economía real y provoque inflación. Han decidido que los bancos superen el bache cueste lo que cueste: les permiten el carry trade de LTRO vs. deuda pública (con un buen spread por cierto), les regalan dinero por lo bajinis, legislan por y para ellos, cambian normas contables .......


Han encontrado el Santo Grial de los bail-outs/ins. Sacárselo a la población para sostener a los bancos hasta que la economía ajuste (por la parte del main street). Barata les sale la partida a estos hijosdeputa. Vale más que nos hubieran pedido 20.000 euros por barba en sept'08 y en esa Navidad hubiéramos evitado perder 6 años y los que vienen.

Pero hay algo que no calculan ni han calculado y es que a alguno le van a cortar el cuello y la inseguridad lo mismo termina pasando factura a sus familias. Ojo, no es gratis.

En la condiciones críticas, el ser humano muestra su peor y más sincera cara. Lo mismo que han hecho ellos cuando se les caía el tinglado, lo puede hacer quien ya no tenga nada que perder.


----------



## j.w.pepper (6 Ago 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Dios pero locos como os podéis meter en Técnicas Reunidas???
> 
> No tiene soportes ni nada cercanos, está claramente en caída libre! Y eso que el IBEX está en general alcista, vamos, se pone algo rojo y se va al infierno TRE...
> 
> Vaya hinbersores que estáis hechos...



Muy aguda su firma, congrats


----------



## Tonto Simon (6 Ago 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Como todos. ¿Pero qué fundamento tiene entrar en TRE?



Los resultados de la compañía no justifican una caída tan grande. En estos días se ha negociado casi al triple de volumen y salvo el día de la bajada del 7% la acción no ha bajado más del 1,5 %. Me suena a intercambio de papelitos y estoy esperando el rebote. Sólo esoienso:


----------



## jopitxujo (6 Ago 2013)

¿Cómo veis a Credit Agricole para entrar a medio-largo plazo?
Parece querer romper la zona 7,80-8,00 y tiene recorrido hasta los 8,90.


----------



## Tono (6 Ago 2013)

Como habitante del Winterfall español (hoy 17º, nublado y viento fresquito) me gusta mirar el cielo por si hay nubarrones.

Mi sangre Stark me dice que se acerca otra tormenta veraniega, saquen paraguas que viene el rojo.
Hace dos sesiones fue a las 2 en punto, ayer a las 2,30, hoy a ¿las 2,45?


----------



## Sin_Perdón (6 Ago 2013)

Por cierto, el jato está de vacaciones ? o es que está haciendo caso al título del ilo ?

---------- Post added 06-ago-2013 at 13:31 ----------

Hablando de aguaceros...ya ha empezado a llover en gamesilandia


----------



## Tono (6 Ago 2013)

Bayer sube un 4% y supera los 90€.

Y yo este año no quise entrar a 72 y me la sólo jugué a ITX y BME... si es que hay que reapartir, coño. :ouch::ouch:
Cabezón, Tono, cabezón, que lo tuyo es la sanidad y no la moda visillera


----------



## ghkghk (6 Ago 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Por cierto, el jato está de vacaciones ? o es que está haciendo caso al título del ilo ?
> 
> ---------- Post added 06-ago-2013 at 13:31 ----------
> 
> Hablando de aguaceros...ya ha empezado a llover en gamesilandia




Joder, pero chuzos de punta. Del +5 al -5% en minutos...


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (6 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Les anticipo: le doy una probabilidad del 99,99% a que el SP vuelve a los 1550 aunque sea simplemente para apoyarse en los máximos históricos anteriores. Fíjense que ni siquiera hablo de una tendencia bajista secular.
> 
> Eso son 155 pipos desde ahora que a un grande se cotizarían en 44.000 usd de reward. Fácil, verdad?. Pero el problema es el timing porque hay que tener mucho fondo para aguantar la posible minusvalía en contra si el SP sigue subiendo.
> 
> ---------- Post added 06-ago-2013 at 13:00 ----------



.
Uff, apuesta fuerte. Ese 99,99% (que es mucho decir) yo sólo se lo daría a los 1.66x. El problema sigue siendo el mismo, que se lo pueden llevar antes a 1.750 sin que Pandoro se despeine.


----------



## Janus (6 Ago 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> Uff, apuesta fuerte. Ese 99,99% (que es mucho decir) yo sólo se lo daría a los 1.66x. El problema sigue siendo el mismo, que se lo pueden llevar antes a 1.750 sin que Pandoro se despeine.



Date tiempo y ten FED. La bolsa con tiempo llega a donde tiene que llegar. En bolsa aplica aquello de "más importante que ir a la boda es elegir el camino por el que vas a ir".


----------



## atman (6 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Les anticipo: le doy una probabilidad del 99,99% a que el SP vuelve a los 1550 aunque sea simplemente para apoyarse en los máximos históricos anteriores. Fíjense que ni siquiera hablo de una tendencia bajista secular.
> 
> Eso son 155 pipos desde ahora que a un grande se cotizarían en 44.000 usd de reward. Fácil, verdad?. Pero el problema es el timing porque hay que tener mucho fondo para aguantar la posible minusvalía en contra si el SP sigue subiendo.



Now you're talking!! 

Ahí andamos... pero es que esto es difícil de pillar... mientras siga entrando dinero tampoco tienen muchas más razones para tirarlo. El caso es que si estás dentro, como dices, tienes que tener fondo para aguantar, y si esperas fuera a la espera del movimiento, para cuando entres te has perdido 3/4 partes del viaje... 

Mi opción ha sido la primera. Afortunadamente me dejaron hacer un ajuste de la posi, que empecé demasiado abajo. Y ahora liquidando GAM, y otro par de cositas (no canté la entrada y no queda bien cantar ahora la salida) tengo pa aguantar lo que me echen... bueno, casi... 

Ahora mismo 11 minis a una media de 1694.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (6 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Date tiempo y ten FED. La bolsa con tiempo llega a donde tiene que llegar. En bolsa aplica aquello de "más importante que ir a la boda es elegir el camino por el que vas a ir".



.
Pero, ¿hablas de semanas o de meses? Si es de aquí a un año firmo tu 99,99% a los 1.550. Pero claro, tradea eso.


----------



## bertok (6 Ago 2013)

atman dijo:


> Now you're talking!!
> 
> Ahí andamos... pero es que esto es difícil de pillar... mientras siga entrando dinero tampoco tienen muchas más razones para tirarlo. El caso es que si estás dentro, como dices, tienes que tener fondo para aguantar, y si esperas fuera a la espera del movimiento, para cuando entres te has perdido 3/4 partes del viaje...
> 
> ...



Ayer canté un corto en el SP en el que pienso que es el punto de giro más o menos exacto.

Me salí y he vuelto a entrar corto pero en esta nueva posi apenas gano nada todavía.

Nos estamos jugando bastante dinero y con un poco de fortuna vamos a ganar un dineral. Voy cargado y no me puedo permitir aguantar sin ajustar los daños. Voy con SL más amplio de lo normal pero lo respetaré al centavo.

Suerte, a ver si hacemos el año ::::::


----------



## Janus (6 Ago 2013)

Ya son años invirtiendo como para tener rabia a ciertas situaciones. Esto es bolsa.

Vean la descarga de volumen en Gamesa, en especial a las 13:31 que por cierto es capicúa.


----------



## HisHoliness (6 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Les anticipo: le doy una probabilidad del 99,99% a que el SP vuelve a los 1550 aunque sea simplemente para apoyarse en los máximos históricos anteriores. Fíjense que ni siquiera hablo de una tendencia bajista secular.
> 
> Eso son 155 pipos desde ahora que a un grande se cotizarían en 44.000 usd de reward. Fácil, verdad?. Pero el problema es el timing porque hay que tener mucho fondo para aguantar la posible minusvalía en contra si el SP sigue subiendo..




Estoy deseando estrenar la cuenta de CFDs con un corto al SP....no veo el momento.


----------



## bertok (6 Ago 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Estoy deseando estrenar la cuenta de CFDs con un corto al SP....no veo el momento.



Esta ahí ......


----------



## Janus (6 Ago 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> Pero, ¿hablas de semanas o de meses? Si es de aquí a un año firmo tu 99,99% a los 1.550. Pero claro, tradea eso.



Esa es la dificultad. Recuerda que estás ante una mercado hipermanipulado en donde el timing es imposible saberlo.


----------



## HisHoliness (6 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Esta ahí ......




A que nivel has entrado?


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (6 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Esa es la dificultad. Recuerda que estás ante una mercado hipermanipulado en donde el timing es imposible saberlo.



.
Yo voy largo en volatilidad, en lugar de ponerme corto en el SP, que no termino de verlo (supongo que hay que ser bertok para tenerlo tan claro)

De momento me va mal, porque la volatilidad, por increíble que parezca, la siguen bajando, y encima el cambio eurusd también me va pandoreando, pero es cuestión de tiempo que haya un repunte gordo.

Para tener mientras una parte en dólares no me parece mala estrategia, ya veremos cómo sale (o más bien cuándo) ...


----------



## Abner (6 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Ayer canté un corto en el SP en el que pienso que es el punto de giro más o menos exacto.
> 
> Me salí y he vuelto a entrar corto pero en esta nueva posi apenas gano nada todavía.
> 
> ...



En qué te basas para deducir que este es un posible punto de giro del SP? (si puedo preguntar)


----------



## bertok (6 Ago 2013)

Abner dijo:


> En qué te basas para deducir que este es un posible punto de giro del SP? (si puedo preguntar)



Por una parte, el sistema que uso para ultracorto me dió señal de venta ayer.

Por otra parte espero un giro del SP a la baja.

Me vale con seguir el sistema de ultracorto y no hacer beneficios a la espera de que el giro entre en tendencia y me dejo llevar.

El límite está en los 1710. Cuidado porque es deporte de máximo riesgo, el SL es imprescindible en mi opinión.

Espero que el hamijo Fisher nos haya hecho pillar el movimiento bueno :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

A ver, a ver ... porque es importante.


----------



## Tono (6 Ago 2013)

entro, veo que ha escampado y no hay tormenta sobre el IBEX...
y me voy a dormir una siesta al sofá hasta que me duela la espalda por el disgusto de haber fallado.
Janus, gracias por cambiar la ubicación de tu perfil


----------



## bertok (6 Ago 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> Yo voy largo en volatilidad, en lugar de ponerme corto en el SP, que no termino de verlo (supongo que hay que ser bertok para tenerlo tan claro)
> 
> De momento me va mal, porque la volatilidad, por increíble que parezca, la siguen bajando, y encima el cambio eurusd también me va pandoreando, pero es cuestión de tiempo que haya un repunte gordo.
> ...



Me VIX me resulta muy complejo, no termino de entenderlo y la volatilidad con la que se mueve no me parece atractiva. Demasiado peligroso.

Además no controlo bien el VIX y no sé si es índice serio en sus movimiento o no.


----------



## hombre-mosca (6 Ago 2013)

Abner dijo:


> En qué te basas para deducir que este es un posible punto de giro del SP? (si puedo preguntar)



Pues supongo que huevecillo-izquierdo.

Por cierto doy mi opinion accs. que veo (most than hollyday-mode)

- Eonas. he leido un comentario y ya las veo para un mete-saca. (para mi seran un valor a ver en otoño, sigo con eso en la cabeza).

- Kontron, no he podido evitarlo, he echo un mete-saca. No digo donde, porque se dice el pecado ... y no he comentado donde he entrado osease, que olvidense. 2-4% es para pobres.

- o2 interesante lo que han echo hoy, al principio de la mañana le han pegado un sell de unas 100k (absolutamente controlado y echo por un experto -creanme-) que no han sido respondidas.... alguien esta sudando todavia, porque esperaba recompras a mercado con su volumen en 5,1 y no habia ninguna. Ha repetido la operacion y ahora parece que se le esta poniendo mejor para la recompra. Pero este algo las ha pasado canutas un buen rato. (Aqui se puede aprender).

Fuera de todo esto alguien comento que accs. son para abuelos y novatos... Yo le pregunto, que mueve mas dinero MM o Accs.? o mejor dicho, que cree Usted que marca los cambios en los MM? o estamos frente a un nuevo paradigma?. Puede ser que se gane menos, pero tambien hay gente que es mas lenta. En algunas actividades humanas la rapidez no es ninguna ventaja ...

(Firmado un abuelete )

PD: por cierto lo de Xing todavia me parto el pechito ...


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (6 Ago 2013)

5 últimos años:


----------



## Sin_Perdón (6 Ago 2013)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Pues supongo que huevecillo-izquierdo.
> 
> Por cierto doy mi opinion accs. que veo (most than hollyday-mode)
> 
> - Eonas. he leido un comentario y ya las veo para un mete-saca. (para mi seran un valor a ver en otoño, sigo con eso en la cabeza).



El motivo de la caída de hoy en eon es por pago de dividendo ?


----------



## hombre-mosca (6 Ago 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> El motivo de la caída de hoy en eon es por pago de dividendo ?



No, estan haciendo una pata para la subida. Hay que mirar muy bien, no vaya a ser que nos jodxxx, lo dicho, yo lo veo bien para otoño.

Esta gente tienen todavia el gap en la cabeza.


----------



## bertok (6 Ago 2013)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Pues supongo que huevecillo-izquierdo.
> 
> Por cierto doy mi opinion accs. que veo (most than hollyday-mode)
> 
> ...



Es por el huevecillo derecho y me estoy jugando 1600 USD.

Uso el sistema que manejo para scalping y lo voy a dejar seguir por si fuera el giro bueno. No tiene mucho más misterio.


----------



## HisHoliness (6 Ago 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> El motivo de la caída de hoy en eon es por pago de dividendo ?



No. el dividendo lo pagaron hace un mes y pico.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (6 Ago 2013)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> No, estan haciendo una pata para la subida. Hay que mirar muy bien, no vaya a ser que nos jodxxx, lo dicho, yo lo veo bien para otoño.
> 
> Esta gente tienen todavia el gap en la cabeza.



Pues precisamente otoño con todo lo que se está cocinando....

pero bueno, la seguiremos porque a mi también es un valor que me gusta.


----------



## bertok (6 Ago 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Pues precisamente otoño con todo lo que se está cocinando....
> 
> pero bueno, la seguiremos porque a mi también es un valor que me gusta.



EON está en primaria bajista mientras en DAX está en primaria alcista ....

Yo también la estoy esperando, pero no por precio si no por giro de mercado.

Paciencia.


----------



## hombre-mosca (6 Ago 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Pues precisamente otoño con todo lo que se está cocinando....
> 
> pero bueno, la seguiremos porque a mi también es un valor que me gusta.



Pero recuerde ... el año que viene el dividendo va a ser la mitad, y ahi, las noticias van a jugar un punto importante.


----------



## Janus (6 Ago 2013)

"Smart investing doesn't consist of buying good assets, but of buying assets well. This is a very, very important distinction that very, very few people understand. "

"If investing is entertaining, if you’re having fun, you’re probably not making any money. Good investing is boring."

"It is absurd to think that the general public can ever make money out of market forecasts."

“The stock market is filled with individuals who know the price of everything, but the value of nothing.”

---------- Post added 06-ago-2013 at 15:40 ----------

Otra descarga importante en Gamesa a las 15:36.

Si les da por apretar al botón de descarga a unos cuantos juntos .... la veremos caer más del 10%.

---------- Post added 06-ago-2013 at 15:42 ----------

Mañana publica Tesla Motors. Jorllllllllllllllllll


----------



## bertok (6 Ago 2013)

atman dijo:


> Now you're talking!!
> 
> Ahí andamos... pero es que esto es difícil de pillar... mientras siga entrando dinero tampoco tienen muchas más razones para tirarlo. El caso es que si estás dentro, como dices, tienes que tener fondo para aguantar, y si esperas fuera a la espera del movimiento, para cuando entres te has perdido 3/4 partes del viaje...
> 
> ...



Cruza los dedos, bro ::

---------- Post added 06-ago-2013 at 13:49 ----------




hombre-mosca dijo:


> Pero recuerde ... el año que viene el dividendo va a ser la mitad, y ahi, las noticias van a jugar un punto importante.



¿van a reducir el dividendo de EON a la mitad para el 2014?


----------



## atman (6 Ago 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> Yo voy largo en volatilidad, en lugar de ponerme corto en el SP, que no termino de verlo (supongo que hay que ser bertok para tenerlo tan claro)
> 
> De momento me va mal, porque la volatilidad, por increíble que parezca, la siguen bajando, y encima el cambio eurusd también me va pandoreando, pero es cuestión de tiempo que haya un repunte gordo.
> ...



Lo más alto que ha estado VIX, si mal no recuerdo ha sido 70. Pero es mucho pedir... ahora, 30-35, como is nada... desde 13 no es mala entrada no... El problema es que por abajo nos podemos ir aún hasta los 7, sin complejos. Y más en un mes como este.

Hoy tenemos POMAZO. Así que ojo con la descarga...


----------



## bertok (6 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Es por el huevecillo derecho y me estoy jugando 1600 USD.
> 
> Uso el sistema que manejo para scalping y lo voy a dejar seguir por si fuera el giro bueno. No tiene mucho más misterio.



Ajusto el SL a nivel de entrada más comisiones.

Estoy por salirme ya con +2400 USD :ouch::ouch::ouch:

Prefiero jugármela. Si por fortuna fuera el giro de mercado, hay mucha plata que ganar.

Me voy, me pongo de los nervios esperando.


----------



## Krim (6 Ago 2013)

Trolibex a su bola...


----------



## hombre-mosca (6 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Ajusto el SL a nivel de entrada más comisiones.
> 
> Estoy por salirme ya con +2400 USD :ouch::ouch::ouch:
> 
> ...



Usted sobrepasa mis pensamientos, mucha suerte.


----------



## Janus (6 Ago 2013)

Pedazo de subnormales. Me han quitado un hilo mad-maxista con el juego que estaba dando.

No creo que tanto cueste un mensaje desde "moderación" explicando el por qué. Al final va a escribir hilos su puta madre, a ver de qué viven.


----------



## atman (6 Ago 2013)

Y a mí que me da que están estirando la goma... léase haciendo hueco para saltar hacia arriba... Bertok hablaba de 1710. Yo pienso más en 1713 y estirón tal vez hasta 1725 si vamos con vuelta brusca.


----------



## LCIRPM (6 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Pedazo de
> 
> de qué viven.



¿El de FCC?


----------



## Janus (6 Ago 2013)

LCIRPM dijo:


> ¿El de FCC?



No es uno abierto hoy mismo sobre el mad-max y la jugada global que puede estar preparándose. Un hilo que no se mete con nadie.

Pedazo de subnormales, seguro que ha sido el harold ese de la gorra.

---------- Post added 06-ago-2013 at 16:06 ----------

Y ahora otro. Ese es porque se ha dado por enterado.


----------



## HisHoliness (6 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> seguro que ha sido el harold ese de la gorra.



jajajajajajjaja

Ese es un subnormal.


----------



## Janus (6 Ago 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> jajajajajajjaja
> 
> Ese es un subnormal.



Calopez tiene que espabilar porque no sé si se ha dado cuenta que tiene con él a cada mediocre chulesco que para qué. Qué menos de no dar una explicación aunque sea para no caer de nuevo en el error.

Esto es España: millones de mongólicos (y perdón por la palabra) jugando a creerse superiores a los demás. Y en este caso por 20 cents. Ver para creer.


----------



## HisHoliness (6 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Calopez tiene que espabilar porque no sé si se ha dado cuenta que tiene con él a cada mediocre chulesco que para qué. Qué menos de no dar una explicación aunque sea para no caer de nuevo en el error.
> 
> Esto es España: millones de mongólicos (y perdón por la palabra) jugando a creerse superiores a los demás. Y en este caso por 20 cents. Ver para creer.



Esta en temas de baja calidad

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/conspiraciones/448865-mad-maxismo-y-casualidades-preparando-3.html

Y que dices de 20 cents? los moderadores NO COBRAN nada. Lo hacen por amor al arte :: 20 cents cobran algunos Community Managers como Animosa, Ciudadanodealcorcon, Trecet o Ayn Randiano.


----------



## paulistano (6 Ago 2013)

A quien se le ocurre decier que las pruebas de barcenas estan manipuladas???

A ver de que se va a hablar aqui si no!!!




Por cierto, corto en el ibex8:

No se como coño saldra, 1000 warrants ibex 8250 vencimiento diciembre 2013::


----------



## Claca (6 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> No es uno abierto hoy mismo sobre el mad-max y la jugada global que puede estar preparándose. Un hilo que no se mete con nadie.
> 
> Pedazo de subnormales, seguro que ha sido el harold ese de la gorra.
> 
> ...



La moderación en este foro es lamentable, pero creo que la culpa la tiene Calopez y su afán de convertir el foro en una especie de forocoches que genere visitas. Cada vez hay menos alma burbujista en burbuja, lo cual es muy triste. Antes el foro no era para todos los públicos, pero era lo que lo hacía especial. Se manejaban conceptos complejos y se utilizaba un lenguaje propio autoreferenciado, lamentablemente ahora ha degenerado en un programa de telecirco cualquiera.


----------



## HisHoliness (6 Ago 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> No se como coño saldra, 1000 warrants ibex 8250 vencimiento diciembre 2013::



Jugandote los reyes magos eh pájaro?


----------



## Janus (6 Ago 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Esta en temas de baja calidad
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/conspiraciones/448865-mad-maxismo-y-casualidades-preparando-3.html
> 
> Y que dices de 20 cents? los moderadores NO COBRAN nada. Lo hacen por amor al arte :: 20 cents cobran algunos Community Managers como Animosa, Ciudadanodealcorcon, Trecet o Ayn Randiano.



Pues estoy seguro que el subnormal que lo ha quitado no es capaz de escribir el post que abre ese hilo.

Normal, es tan tontolapolla que juega a opinar a la vista de su incapacidad para aportar. Puta mierda de gentuza. Eso sí, ni se digna a decir el por qué. Este payaso está viviendo de la publicidad que le generamos los demás y todavía se cree por encima.

---------- Post added 06-ago-2013 at 16:16 ----------




Claca dijo:


> La moderación en este foro es lamentable, pero creo que la culpa la tiene Calopez y su afán de convertir el foro en una especie de forocoches que genere visitas. Cada vez hay menos alma burbujista en burbuja, lo cual es muy triste. Antes el foro no era para todos los públicos, pero era lo que lo hacía especial. Se manejaban conceptos complejos y se utilizaba un lenguaje propio autoreferenciado, lamentablemente ahora ha degenerado en un programa de telecirco cualquiera.



Claca, el dinero lo pudre todo ..... hasta la esencia de las ideas. Ahí ha caído Calopez. El éxito le puede impedir ver la pléyade de segundones y mediopelos que le rodean. Y el Harold ese ..... es para darle de comer aparte.


----------



## bertok (6 Ago 2013)

Claca dijo:


> La moderación en este foro es lamentable, pero creo que la culpa la tiene Calopez y su afán de convertir el foro en una especie de forocoches que genere visitas. Cada vez hay menos alma burbujista en burbuja, lo cual es muy triste. Antes el foro no era para todos los públicos, pero era lo que lo hacía especial. Se manejaban conceptos complejos y se utilizaba un lenguaje propio autoreferenciado, lamentablemente ahora ha degenerado en un programa de telecirco cualquiera.



Yo tengo amooool burbujista para medio foro :XX::XX::XX::XX:

Ya verás las caritas que ponen cuando venga la implosión ::::::


----------



## hombre-mosca (6 Ago 2013)

Entrada eon 12,05X que nos cojan confesados ...


----------



## bertok (6 Ago 2013)

atman dijo:


> Y a mí que me da que están estirando la goma... léase haciendo hueco para saltar hacia arriba... Bertok hablaba de 1710. Yo pienso más en 1713 y estirón tal vez hasta 1725 si vamos con vuelta brusca.



Voy a terminar vendiendo, 3000 USD en apenas 1 día.

Joder que dudas tengo.

A tomar por culo, lo pulo y entro luego otra vez.

+2600 a la buchaca


----------



## Abner (6 Ago 2013)

Joder Bertok, te está saliendo de p..... madre la posi.

Qué estás usando para invertir ¿futuros?


----------



## Krim (6 Ago 2013)

Desafortunadamente, Janus, nada nuevo...estas cosas van a baja calidad mientras se permiten cientos de soplapolleces, conspiranoias y delirios en el principal.


----------



## paulistano (6 Ago 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Jugandote los reyes magos eh pájaro?



No hombre, los warrants hay que ejecutarlos antes de vencimiento tengo entendido....vamos, que si en octubre (porque será en octubre, no, burbujos??) el ibex está en 8300 vendo y pista.....

He comprado a 0,42, en total me estoy jugando 420 mas 7 de comisiones.

Son mis primeros warrants, vamos a ver que tal el experimento.

Poquita pasta que el mercado es muy irracional y con esto no te quedas pillado como con las acciones, esto lo pierdes directamente....:ouch:


----------



## bertok (6 Ago 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Joder Bertok, te está saliendo de p..... madre la posi.
> 
> Qué estás usando para invertir ¿futuros?



Ya me salí, me apalanco con CFDs.


----------



## atman (6 Ago 2013)

Uy! que se rompe...!

En el ibex 8476 parada y fonda. 

FranR hablaba de 8450.

Bertok no lo ha puesto pero se ha tatuado un 6.666, que le he visto yo.


----------



## HisHoliness (6 Ago 2013)

guano calling!


----------



## Krim (6 Ago 2013)

aterradora la facilidad con la que tiran los indices...


----------



## Antigona (6 Ago 2013)

Lo dijé! Lo dijé! -1% y sangre general en todos los mercados...

Me equivoqué por un día, lástima que en este foro no sepáis valorar el talento.

Mierda, podía haber vendido cuando iba en +0.7% hoy, casi se van a dar la vuelta mis acciones, menos foro y más tradear, que aquí no hay nada interesante que sacar, queda demostrado.


----------



## paulistano (6 Ago 2013)

Y justo me pongo colto!!

Amonoh bajistahhhhhh


----------



## Janus (6 Ago 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Lo dijé! Lo dijé! -1% y sangre general en todos los mercados...
> 
> Me equivoqué por un día, lástima que en este foro no sepáis valorar el talento.
> 
> Mierda, podía haber vendido cuando iba en +0.7% hoy, casi se van a dar la vuelta mis acciones, menos foro y más tradear, que aquí no hay nada interesante que sacar, queda demostrado.



4000 euros de diferencia en la P&L de haber entrado hoy en vez de ayer. Y encima me andan cerrando hilos. Día para irse en un rato.


----------



## atman (6 Ago 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Lo dijé! Lo dijé! -1% y sangre general en todos los mercados...
> 
> Me equivoqué por un día, lástima que en este foro no sepáis valorar el talento.
> 
> Mierda, podía haber vendido cuando iba en +0.7% hoy, casi se van a dar la vuelta mis acciones, menos foro y más tradear, que aquí no hay nada interesante que sacar, queda demostrado.



Nada, nada: tanta gloria lleve, como paz deja...


----------



## HisHoliness (6 Ago 2013)

Es la ostia, pongo la orden a 1704 y se va a tomar por culo en los minutos siguientes....


----------



## bertok (6 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Voy a terminar vendiendo, 3000 USD en apenas 1 día.
> 
> Joder que dudas tengo.
> 
> ...



He salido pronto :ouch::ouch::ouch:

Se me pasa con los 2600 USD en la cuenta pero si no hubiera sido tan culo inquieto ahora tendría caso 5000 USD.

Parece en movimiento bueno, comenzando así a la chita callando para romper culos gacelos.

Luego lo miramos otra vez.

---------- Post added 06-ago-2013 at 14:53 ----------

Let´s go to hell

Moody's Reviews Alpha Natural Resources for Possible Downgrade - WSJ.com


----------



## atman (6 Ago 2013)

Si se mantiene el SP en estos niveles esta hora y la siguiente... algunos indicadores y sistemas van a dar señal de venta clara. Alguno ya la están dando. 

El problema es que los daytraders ya han hecho el día y nos pueden bajar aún más el volumen. Así que nos quedamos sin chicha. Y falta un empujón. En fín, que todo puede pasar... Desde luego, hoy podemos tener la medida de loq ue se viene encima... si los 2000 o los 1.200. ::

La venta de relojes debe ir bien a pesar de la crisis... Fossil +18%


----------



## FranR (6 Ago 2013)

atman dijo:


> Uy! que se rompe...!
> 
> En el ibex 8476 parada y fonda.
> 
> ...



Hoy no los había puesto ya que la diferencia era mínima.

8457.. ese es nivel guano el superior 8.50x

El SP estiró un pelín pero el giro estaba cantado desde hace un mes. 1707


----------



## Janus (6 Ago 2013)

Abengoa está para entrar pero hay que echarle huevos porque si el IBEX corrige se lo lleva.

Quizá sea mejor esperar al rebote.


----------



## jopitxujo (6 Ago 2013)

Alcatel que choca contra los 2 euros y retrocede, no va a ser fácil.
Metemos unos cortitos en el Ibex.


----------



## Tono (6 Ago 2013)

Me despierto de la siesta, miro por la ventana que da al IBEX y veo que el chaparrón ha llegado, pero con retraso ¿volveremos a ver el sol esta semana?
Al menos a mis tres preciados valores, BME, ITX y BAYER parece que les está sentando bien la lluvia.

Janus, déjalo, no te molestes por el hilo que te han movido y por la moderación. Pierdes el tiempo y las ganas de participar. 
Haciendo un ejercicio de egocentrismo repugnante voy a decir me considero a mí mismo un burbujista de los que dan la cara, tanto en el foro como en la vida real, no me callo y soy crítico con todo, intento explicar lo imbéciles que somos como españoles y como personas, un pueblo miserable, maleducado, de estómago agradecido que es guiado al matadero por corruptos y ladrones, estafadores a lo Ponzi de todo un estado. 
Me han caído ostias por todos los lados. Me han llamado de iluminado para arriba, diagnosticándome todo tipo de patologías mentales. Fíjate en que año me registré y los pocos mensajes que llevo, he estado sin participar en el foro meses y meses.
Pero últimamente y gracias a este hilo, y a los que participais en él, además de unos pocos foreros (Azku, Fray Guillermo, Kemao, MissMarpple, y algunos más) llevo una temporada que ni me creo lo que participo.
De cualquier manera, a mí ya me la suda todo al nivel del foro, paso de discutir con enteraillos de la vida que le sacan peros a todo. 
Tengo mi vida resuelta y mi dinero bien colocado, por mí como si revientan todos los mercados y estados al unísono, más disfrutaré de los fuegos artificiales.


----------



## FranR (6 Ago 2013)

El IBEX con su estilo propio, recuperación para cerrar casi plano.

Si es que esto va parriba!!!!!!


----------



## chemag1 (6 Ago 2013)

jajajajaj como el otro día de -0,8 a -0,3 en la subasta, me rio mucho con el ibex...


----------



## LÁNGARO (6 Ago 2013)

cuantos SL se habran fo.... tanto para arriba como para abajo en estos 30 min


----------



## Krim (6 Ago 2013)

Infinitos.

Lo más jodido de todo es que esto deja el panorama en una situación que lo mismo puede ser el inicio del Abismo (quizá no el Guano prometido, pero sí una corrección del 10%), que un despioje estelar para buscar nuevos máximos...


----------



## Janus (6 Ago 2013)

Si el SP no pierde los 1680, no hay nada más que movimientos a ningún sitio. Tradeo de muy corto recorrido ideal para perder pasta. El SP, basta con ver el timeframe diario, es muy alcista.


----------



## Tono (6 Ago 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> cuantos SL se habran fo.... tanto para arriba como para abajo en estos 30 min



Lo explicaba el otro día muy bien el forero Jose, el IBEX es tan simple que salvo días de mucha pelea, los cuidadores sólo tiene que darse un paseo por el jardín para recoger el dinero de los SL como manzanas cuando les apetece girar el IBEX en uno de los dos sentidos.
Por eso comento, estos días que se mueve plano el IBEX, la hora en que se ponen de acuerdo los trileros para que caiga el chaparrón. :XX::XX:


----------



## Krim (6 Ago 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Lo explicaba el otro día muy bien el forero Jose, el IBEX es tan simple que salvo días de mucha pelea, los cuidadores sólo tiene que darse un paseo por el jardín para recoger el dinero de los SL como manzanas cuando les apetece girar el IBEX en uno de los dos sentidos.
> Por eso comento, estos días que se mueve plano el IBEX, la hora en que se ponen de acuerdo los trileros para que caiga el chaparrón. :XX::XX:



El DAX ha hecho la misma salvajada, así que no creo que sea sólo cosa de aquí...


----------



## Tono (6 Ago 2013)

Krim dijo:


> El DAX ha hecho la misma salvajada, así que no creo que sea sólo cosa de aquí...



aquí sólo inventamos el chupa-chups y la fregona, el resto lo copiamos y mal de los de fuera


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (6 Ago 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> No hombre, los warrants hay que ejecutarlos antes de vencimiento tengo entendido....vamos, que si en octubre (porque será en octubre, no, burbujos??) el ibex está en 8300 vendo y pista.....
> 
> He comprado a 0,42, en total me estoy jugando 420 mas 7 de comisiones.
> 
> ...




Con ING no se opera con warrants verdad?


----------



## LÁNGARO (6 Ago 2013)

Tono dijo:


> aquí sólo inventamos el chupa-chups y la fregona, el resto lo copiamos y mal de los de fuera



y el futbolin, la bota y el porron....

Diez inventos espaoles que pasaron a la historia - ABC.es


----------



## bertok (6 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Si el SP no pierde los 1680, no hay nada más que movimientos a ningún sitio. Tradeo de muy corto recorrido ideal para perder pasta. El SP, basta con ver el timeframe diario, es muy alcista.



Para mi por debajo de 1710 ya estamos en proceso correctivo. Un cierre por debajo de 1696 seria un refuerzo bajista importante. Por debajo de 1672 estariamos hablando de algo mas serio.

Voy a buscar otro punto para meter otros cortos. Las 2 ultimas horas de la sesion usana de son muy importantes.

Suerte


----------



## malibux (6 Ago 2013)

¿Tan chunga pinta la cosa?

Señal de alarma en el S&P 500


----------



## paulistano (6 Ago 2013)

Tono dijo:


> aquí sólo inventamos el chupa-chups y la fregona, el resto lo copiamos y mal de los de fuera



Y como anecdota añado el submarino.

Hubieramos perdido cuba?

El rey de turno dijo que los españoles no mos escondemos debajo del agua para luchar, que miramos cara a cara al enemigo...a quijotes no nos gana nadie:ouch:

---------- Post added 06-ago-2013 at 18:09 ----------




ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Con ING no se opera con warrants verdad?




Ni idea.

Estoy en bankinter.

De momento ire a la par....cuando iba bajando el ibex 0,93% iba sacando un 4,65% de rentabilidad...se me ha cruzado la orden en 8550 aprox


----------



## vmmp29 (6 Ago 2013)

janus no te cabrees, que no queremos perder a otro forero


----------



## Tono (6 Ago 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> y el futbolin, la bota y el porron....
> 
> Diez inventos espaoles que pasaron a la historia - ABC.es



y el arcabuz 
Pues que lo vuelvan a fabricar que los vamos a necesitar después de las elecciones alemanas. 
Cada vez que aparezca un alemán en nuestra puerta, exigiendo el pago de una titulación hipotecaria, se le mete un arcabuzazo en tos los riñones... que no nos hubieran prestao. :XX::XX::XX:

(bertok no lo necesita, me han dicho que tiene el último grito en lanzallamas, una maravilla para cocinar 'Teutón a la parrilla' at taste: poco hecho, muy pasado...)


----------



## Janus (6 Ago 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> janus no te cabrees, que no queremos perder a otro forero



Yo me pongo esto y me calmo. Es lo que tiene tener hobbies y temas que a uno le motiva más que estar jodiendo a la gente de buena fe.

[YOUTUBE]1poO6Bqi1as[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## erpako (6 Ago 2013)

Tono dijo:


> aquí sólo inventamos el chupa-chups y la fregona, el resto lo copiamos y mal de los de fuera



No se olvide de la Santa Inquisición y de la guerra de guerrillas.:vomito:


----------



## atman (6 Ago 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Y como anecdota añado el submarino.
> 
> Hubieramos perdido cuba?
> 
> El rey de turno dijo que los españoles no mos escondemos debajo del agua para luchar, que miramos cara a cara al enemigo...a quijotes no nos gana nadie:ouch:



Y muchas más cosas... por ejemplo, el traje de astronauta es un invento de un español, pero como resultó estar en el bando equivocado pues...

Y que me dice de la calculadora de Torres Quevedo... y de muchas más cosas, que este tipo se lo tomó en serio...

El inventor de la fregona... tambien inventó la jeringuilla desechable.


----------



## Tono (6 Ago 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Y como anecdota añado el submarino.
> 
> Hubieramos perdido cuba?



Cosas de la necesidá, era más barato inventarlo que enseñar a los marineros del ejército a nadar (te juro que aún hoy en día la mayor parte de los pescadores de las Rías Baixas no saben ni con flotador)


----------



## j.w.pepper (6 Ago 2013)

Que hay del autogiro inventado por De La Cierva, precursor del helicóptero.

Que poco nos valoramos!, así claro llegan los ingleses y 4 llanitos de m**** y juegan con nosotros cuanto quieren.


----------



## Tono (6 Ago 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Que hay del autogiro inventado por De La Cierva, precursor del helicóptero.
> 
> Que poco nos valoramos!, así claro llegan los ingleses y 4 llanitos de m**** y juegan con nosotros cuanto quieren.



¿ingleses? :no::no::no:
son aún peor que nosotros de burros, sólo que más ladrones.
En los últimos 100 años lo único que han inventado son Los Beatles y Harry Potter


----------



## erpako (6 Ago 2013)

Y la estrella es la novela picaresca:



> Novela picaresca es un género literario escrito en prosa, muy característico de la literatura española, si bien trascendió a la europea en general. Surgió en los años de transición entre el Renacimiento y el Barroco, durante el llamado Siglo de Oro de las letras españolas.
> La novela picaresca nació como parodia de las narraciones idealizadoras del Renacimiento: las epopeyas, los libros de caballerías, la novela sentimental o la novela pastoril. El fuerte contraste con la realidad social generó como respuesta irónica las llamadas «antinovelas», de carácter antiheroico, protagonizadas por anticaballeros que amaban a damas, mostrando lo sórdido de la realidad social: los hidalgos empobrecidos, los miserables desheredados y los conversos marginados frente a caballeros y burgueses enriquecidos que vivían en otra realidad observada por encima de sus cuellos engolados. *Por otra parte, y según Herrero García: «Un producto pseudoascético, hijo de las circunstancias peculiares del espíritu español, que hace de las confesiones autobiográficas de pecadores escarmentados un instrumento de corrección*».





---------- Post added 06-ago-2013 at 18:39 ----------

*El pícaro*

Es el personaje principal de las novelas picarescas, en la mayoría de los casos es un muchacho de modesto origen, pobre que anda en el mundo ganándose la vida. No siempre los amos son buenos, pero la defensa del pícaro es su inteligencia e ingenio.

Se caracteriza por ser:

Dicharachero

Vagabundo

Ama la libertad

No le gusta el trabajo estable

No es pendenciero

Nunca se da por vencido

Es un hombre, a pesar de todo con esperanzas

No es un criminal, si lo hace es por necesidad

Suele andar alejado de líos amorosos.


----------



## sr.anus (6 Ago 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> lo siento por los tec. reunidas, pero tiene pinta de ir a los 31,xx. Por tanto estar tranquilos que hara lo contrario, fin de la cita



ratitta asoma la colita  aun asi fui tonto, por que meti una orden bastante arriba reventandome el stop en el mismo dia. Te esperamos :rolleye:


----------



## inversobres (6 Ago 2013)

A que la lian los americanos en un ratito...

Apuesto por verde al cierre.


----------



## atman (6 Ago 2013)

Wall Street drops after comments from Fed's Lockhart | Reuters

Ayer fué Fisher, hoy es Lockhart el que avisa de que se acaba el maná...


----------



## Tono (6 Ago 2013)

Lo han colgado también en el foro.


Noticias de Empresas - FCC pide por adelantado 1.100 millones a la banca para sobrevivir a corto plazo

a la presidenta le dejaba yo lo que hiciera falta, será todo goma y botox, pero es trabajo de artesanía y restauración de calidad


----------



## sr.anus (6 Ago 2013)

Por cierto vaya mes que lleva enagas, va a caer a plomo, durante el ultimo mes despues del cobro del dividendo se ha comportado de forma lamentable comparado con el indice, y hoy, en mi opinion, es el inicio de un guano poderoso para este valor.


----------



## jopitxujo (6 Ago 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Lo han colgado también en el foro.
> 
> 
> Noticias de Empresas - FCC pide por adelantado 1.100 millones a la banca para sobrevivir a corto plazo
> ...



Usted si que sabe apreciar la artesanía.


----------



## Tom Joad (6 Ago 2013)

Arts & Crafts



Tono dijo:


> Lo han colgado también en el foro.
> 
> 
> Noticias de Empresas - FCC pide por adelantado 1.100 millones a la banca para sobrevivir a corto plazo
> ...


----------



## atman (6 Ago 2013)

Gran grafico del New Times sobre el índice Case-Shriller con el precio de la vivienda en las 20 mayores ciudades junkies... Actualizado a 30 de julio.

http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2011/05/31/business/economy/case-shiller-index.html?_r=0

NO deja de poner de manifiesto lo de siempre, USA es muy grande y hay para todos, mientras ciudades como Dallas y Denver están a precios de burbuja, en Las Vegas están a mitad de precio.


Off-topic... sabía que esos cabr*ones me la querían liar... bueno la bajadita me ha dado lo justo para arreglar la posición... ahora a esperar esta subidita y meterle en su sitio.


----------



## ghkghk (6 Ago 2013)

No sé ni de qué va el hilo, pero hay que ser retrasado para borrar/mover un tema de un forero que aporta lo que Janus. 

Y ni sé ni me importa quién es el memo de moderador que lo ha hecho... Ni me suena el tal Harold.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Janus (6 Ago 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Lo han colgado también en el foro.
> 
> 
> Noticias de Empresas - FCC pide por adelantado 1.100 millones a la banca para sobrevivir a corto plazo
> ...



Ya puede vender Cementos Portland o no le van a dar más oxígeno que unos meses más. Con la banca y su dinero no se juega. Que no intenten lo de Prisa porque a ésto se les deja caer y se les confisca todo lo que sea permutable.

Va a estar complicado que puedan vender la parte de energía a costa de la nueva regulación del amigo Soria. Eso vale muy poco.


----------



## bertok (6 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Ya puede vender Cementos Portland o no le van a dar más oxígeno que unos meses más. Con la banca y su dinero no se juega. Que no intenten lo de Prisa porque a ésto se les deja caer y se les confisca todo lo que sea permutable.
> 
> Va a estar complicado que puedan vender la parte de energía a costa de la nueva regulación del amigo Soria. Eso vale muy poco.



¿quién puede estar interesado en Cementos Portland y a qué precio?.

La perla lleva una deuda de 2.000 kilotones y tienes EBIT negativo. Poco cemento van a vender en Expaña durante los próximos 5 años ::::::


----------



## Janus (6 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> ¿quién puede estar interesado en Cementos Portland y a qué precio?.
> 
> La perla lleva una deuda de 2.000 kilotones y tienes EBIT negativo. Poco cemento van a vender en Expaña durante los próximos 5 años ::::::



Se puede vender al igual que los cementos en Cataluña y los cementos en USA, pero hay que ponerle un precio justo o tirando a justo por debajo. Levantaría ampollas por provisiones posiblemente y contablemente por mucha deuda que desconsolide.

Es muy doloroso comprar algo por 100 y venderlo por 40. La casta no está acostumbrada a eso.

Otro negociazo que hicieron junto con el de Alpine fue el de WRG en UK. Fue comprarlo, por un pastizal dicho sea de paso, y a los meses se cayó todo el business plan por un cambio regulatorio. Se la metieron doblada. Ahí siguen andando con las orejeras puestas y tirando hacia adelante como sea.

Juan Béjar efectivamente lo va a dejar limpio porque aúna dos temas importantes:
+Tiene un incentivo por lograr resultados absolutos y hará lo que tenga que hacer puesto que la propiedad no es suya.
+Su historia dice que ....... (lo ponen ustedes).

---------- Post added 06-ago-2013 at 21:19 ----------




bertok dijo:


> ¿quién puede estar interesado en Cementos Portland y a qué precio?.
> 
> La perla lleva una deuda de 2.000 kilotones y tienes EBIT negativo. Poco cemento van a vender en Expaña durante los próximos 5 años ::::::



Qué rancio eres!!!!!, quítale la I y la T y verás qué sórdida P&L te encuentras.


----------



## Tono (6 Ago 2013)

Janus, permíteme discutir un poco este tema de FCC.

Necesitan liquidez para respirar casi de forma asistida. Se han metido en el megaproyecto del metro de Riad, y dada su situación, su financiación no va a ser barata, eso seguro. 
Y a esto añado lo que tú mismo dijiste, no saben dónde se meten: los negocios con el mundo árabe y sus condiciones geográficas y de clima particulares no son fáciles. Y menos cuando te adjudicas la obra a la baja porque la necesitas. Eso puede acabar como la ampliación del canal de Panamá por Sacyr o peor.

Si confías en su CEO tendrás tus razones. Puede ser que salgan de ésta malvendiendo activos o buscando una ampliación de capital, pero fácil no lo tienen.


----------



## Janus (6 Ago 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Janus, permíteme discutir un poco este tema de FCC.
> 
> Necesitan liquidez para respirar casi de forma asistida. Se han metido en el megaproyecto del metro de Riad, y dada su situación, su financiación no va a ser barata, eso seguro.
> Y a esto añado lo que tú mismo dijiste, no saben dónde se meten: los negocios con el mundo árabe y sus condiciones geográficas y de clima particulares no son fáciles. Y menos cuando te adjudicas la obra a la baja porque la necesitas. Eso puede acabar como la ampliación del canal de Panamá por Sacyr o peor.
> ...



eh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! yo no confío en su CEO. Me parece un tipo que no merece digirir una empresa. No voy a dar detalles. Lo que estoy diciendo es que si tiene que vender la casa de la koplowitz por una peseta para él llevarse varios millones de bonus: lo va a hacer. Por eso decía que va a hacer lo que tenga que hacer porque no es la propiedad.

Te añado, la obra en Riad creo que la han ganado a lo Sacyr en Panamá, con la oferta más barata y a más de mil millones el segundo.

Por último y no se rían de mí: la presidenta además de estar de muy buen ver, es una chica competente .... casi como su marido y eso es una buena referencia.


----------



## egarenc (6 Ago 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> ratitta asoma la colita  aun asi fui tonto, por que meti una orden bastante arriba reventandome el stop en el mismo dia. Te esperamos :rolleye:



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

ahí mas dao! venga, que ya casi estamos a los pies del tourmalet, espero que no se demore la ascensión


----------



## Abner (6 Ago 2013)

Han empezado ya a recuperar contratos. A ver si esta vez sí, hemos visto ya los máximos de medio plazo y empezamos el cambio de tendencia.

Aún así, se han dejado algún nivel que posiblemente toquemos mañana en el 8590(f) con posible extensión hasta el 8607(f), además de otro pequeño en 8515(f). 
Creo que mañana simularán que retoman la senda alcista para ya seguir camino para abajo. Espero estar en lo cierto y que en 1 mes o así estemos en los 7300 apox.

EDIT: Por completar, recordar que por abajo se quedó un importante nivel sin tocar en el 8347(f) de hace 3 días.

Buena suerte.


----------



## atman (6 Ago 2013)

La división de servicios tambien estaba en venta si mal no recuerdo... y habia interés pero no a los precios que se pedian...


----------



## egarenc (6 Ago 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> No sé ni de qué va el hilo, pero hay que ser retrasado para borrar/mover un tema de un forero que aporta lo que Janus.
> 
> Y ni sé ni me importa quién es el memo de moderador que lo ha hecho... Ni me suena el tal Harold.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2



como osa ponerse el nick del mitico y grande...


----------



## bertok (6 Ago 2013)

atman dijo:


> La división de servicios tambien estaba en venta si mal no recuerdo... y habia interés pero no a los precios que se pedian...



Los cementos los tienen mal, la energía recien violada por el bobierno de turno, una deuda monstruosa, ....

Lo tienen muy difícil.


----------



## Claca (6 Ago 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Han empezado ya a recuperar contratos. A ver si esta vez sí, hemos visto ya los máximos de medio plazo y empezamos el cambio de tendencia.
> 
> Aún así, se han dejado algún nivel que posiblemente toquemos mañana en el 8590(f) con posible extensión hasta el 8607(f), además de otro pequeño en 8515(f).
> Creo que mañana simularán que retoman la senda alcista para ya seguir camino para abajo. Espero estar en lo cierto y que en 1 mes o así estemos en los 7300 apox.
> ...



Yo no sigo el tema de contratos, pero si tuviera que mojarme diría que todavía falta un poco más de congestión para terminar de gestar el giro, pues aún hay mucha verticalidad en los gráficos. Por supuesto esto no cambia nada, lo digo por eso de tener paciencia y no dejarse atrapar por los movimientos que provoca la volatilidad en estas situaciones.


----------



## Abner (6 Ago 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Yo no sigo el tema de contratos, pero si tuviera que mojarme diría que todavía falta un poco más de congestión para terminar de gestar el giro, pues aún hay mucha verticalidad en los gráficos. Por supuesto esto no cambia nada, lo digo por eso de tener paciencia y no dejarse atrapar por los movimientos que provoca la volatilidad en estas situaciones.



Bueno, yo lo que he visto es una congestión de contratos en la misma zona de precios desde el 26/07 hasta justo el 2/08 donde se subió a base de un buen gap de apertura. Para mí, la zona digamos de congestión que mencionas sería esa, el gráfico ya no es tan puntiagudo si quitas ese gap (al menos viendo las posiciones leoncias). Me hacen pensar que este último gap fue una manera de limpiarse de posiciones cortas para la bajada, y que realmente la congestión que buscas estaría en ese rango de fechas que comentaba. 

Pero vamos, este es un análisis peregrino subjetivo todo a 100 que te cagas de la muelte. Los próximos días nos dirán si estoy metiendo la gamba


----------



## paulistano (6 Ago 2013)

Lee este tocho sobre warrants uno y se le queda cara de lila....ya veremos la ezperiencia....

Noticioteca: Toda la verdad sobre los warrants


----------



## Malus (6 Ago 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Lee este tocho sobre warrants uno y se le queda cara de lila....ya veremos la ezperiencia....
> 
> Noticioteca: Toda la verdad sobre los warrants



Yo también los llevo y efectivamente. Si te pones a leer por ahí sobre ellos los comparan con el timo de la estampita. Pero bueno, es la primera vez que los uso y de casi todo hay que probar en la vida. ::


----------



## ponzi (6 Ago 2013)

Y porque no hay tres sin cuatro...después de iberdrola,mapfre y telefonica....SACYR


https://www.unience.com/blogs-economia-finanzas/fondos-de-inversion/bestinver_bolsa_fi_analisis_de_movimientos_en_cartera_q2s2_2013


Ya es la tercera que me copian contra todo pronostico


----------



## tarrito (7 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Y porque no hay tres sin cuatro...después de iberdrola,mapfre y telefonica....SACYR
> 
> 
> https://www.unience.com/blogs-economia-finanzas/fondos-de-inversion/bestinver_bolsa_fi_analisis_de_movimientos_en_cartera_q2s2_2013
> ...




nos leen, NOS LEEN

para eso inventamos a Gatroll, para despistar )

ande se meterá : misimisi misimisimisi


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Ago 2013)

Despues de dias y dias navegando... mañana vuelvo al infierno


----------



## tarrito (7 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Despues de dias y dias navegando... mañana vuelvo al infierno



postear en el hilo a veces se hace complicado, pero tanto ?? :8:


----------



## egarenc (7 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Y porque no hay tres sin cuatro...después de iberdrola,mapfre y telefonica....SACYR
> 
> 
> https://www.unience.com/blogs-economia-finanzas/fondos-de-inversion/bestinver_bolsa_fi_analisis_de_movimientos_en_cartera_q2s2_2013
> ...



ponzi, venga va reconocelo...que te tienen a sueldo, no disimules pillín


----------



## atman (7 Ago 2013)

Calentito lo traigo, oiggghan...

U.S. accuses Bank of America of mortgage-backed securities fraud | Reuters

Los 45.000 millones que ha soltado BofA hasta la fecha pueden no ser más que el aperitivo... día sí, día tambien. les salen pleitos... por las cédulas...



TREASURIES-U.S. bond prices little changed amid supply | Reuters

Retomando los avisos de la FED: ayer Fisher, hoy Lockhart por la mañana y Evans por la tarde... y Evans era de los que apoyaba la intervención a todo trapo...



> Chicago Fed President Charles Evans, a current voter on the Fed's policy-setting group, said on Tuesday the Fed would probably reduce its bond-buying program later this year, and depending on the economic data could do so as early as next month. Evans is typically among the most dovish policymakers.




Eh! que no passsa nada... pero igual mañana o pasado alguno dice "oye, que van en serio" y el velote rojo es de los que hacen época... Ya ven como ha ido hoy que había POMO de las gordas. Mañana y pasado son más pequeñas y el viernes no hay...




POr cierto, que a veces los votos sirven para algo, por mucho lobbies que haya. Pero hay que ser conscientes de ello.

The NRA's End: A Real Gun-Control Movement Has Arrived | New Republic


----------



## Janus (7 Ago 2013)

atman dijo:


> La división de servicios tambien estaba en venta si mal no recuerdo... y habia interés pero no a los precios que se pedian...



Los servicios medioambientales y el agua no se pueden tocar. Ahi esta el volumen y el ebitda. El resto es pasto de las llamas.

Puede ser que te refieras a Versia en donde aglutinan los servivis pobres. Es una amalgama de activos de medio pelo.

No se de donde van a sacar el dinero para montar una division industrial em condiciones como ha hecho OHL (aun con problemas) o ACS. A ver si aprenden de Villar Mir como monto su division industrial a golpe de OPA de talento.


----------



## atman (7 Ago 2013)

A los japos los van a poner al chup-chup hoy...

Janus!

Coal at Risk as Global Lenders Drop Financing on Climate - Bloomberg


----------



## Janus (7 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Despues de dias y dias navegando... mañana vuelvo al infierno



Pues llegas a tiempo. First Solar esta tanked en el after por los resultados del Q2. El beneficio por accion ha quedado como un 40% por debajo de los experado. Eso siempre se puede explicar o dar mil excusas. De lo que no se libran es de que han bajado el guiadance de beneficios e ingresos en el resto del año. Esto es algo muy peligroso porque el mercado suele no perdonarlo. Recuerda que el ciclo alcista comenzo alla por los 14 usd tras presentar una subida del guiadance. Si los fondos de crecimiento comenzasen a salir se acabo la fiesta y se llevan por delante a todo el sector solar porque las solares chinas son incapaces de sostener el tinglado ya que es un castillo sin futuro tal y como esta configurado hoy en dia.

Puede sufrir mucho SunPower. De las chinas ni hablo.

Mas le vale al sector que los siguientes resultados que se vayan presentando no sean de rebaja de guiadances porque el papelon seria masivo y hasta sonrojante en algunos casos. Algunos como LDK y Suntech no sortearian la quiebra a varios quarters.

Mañana se presenta una serie apasionante desde la perspectiva energetica usana. El gas natural sigue fuerte y el carbon ya no tiene apenas margen temporal para retratarse y demostrar si ahora quieren dar un tiron o si todo ha sidp un rebotillo para seguir bajando.

Adelanto que mi analisis a lo dedo al aire dice que las plateras les puede quedar aun una bajada importante para pinchar guarismos que estan ahora en la mitad de sus capitalizaciones en bolsa.

Bienvenido Pirata. Sino has quitado el sincio de navegar en aguas turbulentas, con un poquito de suerte vamos a tener marejada de moderada a fuerte. Mañana para desarmar el escenario habra pomo day.


----------



## amago45 (7 Ago 2013)

atman dijo:


> A los japos los van a poner al chup-chup hoy...
> 
> Janus!
> 
> Coal at Risk as Global Lenders Drop Financing on Climate - Bloomberg



-4% hoy el Nikkei ... ::

---------- Post added 07-ago-2013 at 08:07 ----------

Yahoo's Flickr Gets New Leader From Google - Bernando Hernandez - AllThingsD
Lo de ser entrepreneur está bién, pero mejor que me sigan pagando a final de mes ... ... y a ser posible en dólares


----------



## jopitxujo (7 Ago 2013)

A Gamesa le ha llegado la hora de purgar.


----------



## Abner (7 Ago 2013)

Apertura directa en el nivel del 8515. A ver qué hacen ahora, mucho vuelo llevárselo hasta el 8590, creo que directamente nos vamos para abajo.


----------



## paulistano (7 Ago 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> A Gamesa le ha llegado la hora de purgar.



Largo en 5,76:fiufiu:


----------



## bertok (7 Ago 2013)

El giro del SP era el bueno.

Vamos a buscar el punto óptimo para meterle más cortos.


----------



## paulistano (7 Ago 2013)

Y largo en sacyr.....


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Ago 2013)

buenos dias tengais leoncios del hvei :Aplauso:

vamos a cerrar el gap 8280 , pero este no es aun el pullback


----------



## felitic (7 Ago 2013)

Corto con el IBEX.
Hoy está bajaaannndooo.


----------



## bertok (7 Ago 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> buenos dias tengais leoncios del hvei :Aplauso:
> 
> vamos a cerrar el gap 8280 , pero este no es aun el pullback



Eres el mejor contrarian que he conocido ::::::


----------



## alimon (7 Ago 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> buenos dias tengais leoncios del hvei :Aplauso:
> 
> vamos a cerrar el gap 8280 , pero este no es aun el pullback




Y al cuarto intento de guano, El Resucitó.


----------



## Abner (7 Ago 2013)

Jato, no me jodas y ponte largo!!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Ago 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Jato, no me jodas y ponte largo!!!!



si le jodo


----------



## Suprimo (7 Ago 2013)

Va a ver que recuperar lo de guanesa


----------



## paulistano (7 Ago 2013)

Stop en gamesa por encima del precio de compra. 

Ayer empezó subiendo un cinco y acabo bajando un cinco...... Esperemos hoy sea al revés. 

Las sacyr las dejamos


----------



## sr.anus (7 Ago 2013)

hoy todavia nos quedan 50 puntos de bajada hamijos del guano, 8430


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Ago 2013)

vamos a cerrar el gapsito 1632-1634 del sp500 

el gapsito del 8280 en el ibex , una especie de minipullbackcito pero ya vendra el pullback verdadero luego  

y bertok , contrarian tus muelas :XX:


----------



## ghkghk (7 Ago 2013)

Buena entrada Paulistano. Espero que no hagan una barrida 2.0 para sacudir pasajeros molestos. 

Lo que está claro es que no van a subir un 3% diario durante todo 2013, porque así podría ganar dinero cualquiera. De tanto en tanto zozobran el barco y echan por la borda a los despistados. Así viajan con menos peso.


----------



## Janus (7 Ago 2013)

atman dijo:


> A los japos los van a poner al chup-chup hoy...
> 
> Janus!
> 
> Coal at Risk as Global Lenders Drop Financing on Climate - Bloomberg



El carbón está controlado y es algo clave en la economía usana. Lo que les pasa es que el nigger en su afan "buenrollista" con el mundo está dándoles por el culo. Pero como buen sociata que es rápidamente saldrá en algún momento con alguna concesión.

Never-Ending Pain for This Coal Miner - ANR, ACI, WLT - Foolish Blogging Network


----------



## paulistano (7 Ago 2013)

Amonoh gamesihtassss


----------



## bertok (7 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> El carbón está controlado y es algo clave en la economía usana. Lo que les pasa es que el nigger en su afan "buenrollista" con el mundo está dándoles por el culo. Pero como buen sociata que es rápidamente saldrá en algún momento con alguna concesión.



Alpha Natural Resources está en el TOP 10 con mayores pérdidas en capitalización durante todo el mandato de nigga man :ouch::ouch::ouch:


----------



## jopitxujo (7 Ago 2013)

Vendidas las Alcatel en 1,93 (desde 1,40) hasta ver qué sucede con la resistencia en los 2 euros.


----------



## Tonto Simon (7 Ago 2013)

En condiciones normales entrarianahora con otro paquetito en técnicas, pero tal y como esta el ibex, mejor esperar

---------- Post added 07-ago-2013 at 10:08 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Alpha Natural Resources está en el TOP 10 con mayores pérdidas en capitalización durante todo el mandato de nigga man :ouch::ouch::ouch:



Un 85% de las empresas cotizando a 30 o más que bajan a 5 jamás vuelven a recuperar la cotización y pasan a cotizar a 5,4,3,....


----------



## sr.anus (7 Ago 2013)

a tomar por cleta, 32,775 tecnicas


----------



## alimon (7 Ago 2013)

Dentro 10.000 Amper a 1,20.

Chicharro's power!!

via CFDs Of course


----------



## Janus (7 Ago 2013)

Una de carbón: Alpha está sumamente cuestionada si bien es la que más caja disponible tiene (directamente accesible + accesible en corto plazo: 1,8B) en comparación con Walter (no sé si pasa de 400M) y Arch Coal (que quizá esté a medio camino pero hiper endeudada con 5B). *Pero *y este pero es muy importante ya no baja. Tuvo el tirón bajista en las semanas previas de la publicación de resultados (inside trading ¿? y en el mismo día de publicación. Desde entonces no baja apenas a pesar de una impresionante cascada de downgrades por parte de bancos de inversión etc.... Eso es muy buen síntoma, realmente bueno.

*¿qué hacer?*. Hay que estar muy al tanto porque primer velón verde con volumen importante ..... para adentro. Este valor se juega en el timeframe de horas porque el diario te deja fuera rápidamente.

Un poco de brain food:

Sterne Agee say Alpha has potential to recover - Yahoo! Finance

Stock Market & Financial Investment News: Educated Investors Get Live Stock Market News Feeds & Alerts at The Fly On the Wall

Quotes for ANR - Yahoo! Finance

Alpha Natural Resources, inc. (ANR) Short Interest - NASDAQ.com

Alpha Natural Resources, Inc. (ANR): Moody's reviews Alpha Natural, Arch Coal for possible downgrades - Seeking Alpha

Alpha Natural Resources, Inc.(ANR) - Investor Wand

Alpha Natural Resources Rating Lowered to Equal Weight at Barclays Capital (ANR) | The Utah People's Post - The Utah People's Post

Alpha Natural Resources, Inc. (ANR): Alpha Natural still sliding after Friday's rout - Seeking Alpha

Stock Market & Financial Investment News: Educated Investors Get Live Stock Market News Feeds & Alerts at The Fly On the Wall

https://www.tradingview.com/x/hio0slUg/


----------



## Sin_Perdón (7 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> El carbón está controlado y es algo clave en la economía usana. Lo que les pasa es que el nigger en su afan "buenrollista" con el mundo está dándoles por el culo. Pero como buen sociata que es rápidamente saldrá en algún momento con alguna concesión.
> 
> Never-Ending Pain for This Coal Miner - ANR, ACI, WLT - Foolish Blogging Network



Estoy leyendo el apunte que pones y me alegra ver que de las 3 grandes, ARN es la que mejor está en términos de liquidez. Y que la más apurada es Walter.

Como bien dices el tema de la energía es tan importante que no me puedo creer que las dejen caer sin más. Algo se sacarán el nigger de la chistera para echarles un cable. Me ha sorprendido leer esta mañana que el 40% de la energía mundial se produce quemando carbón. Eso es mucho.


----------



## Abner (7 Ago 2013)

Y a dormir la sesión hasta las 15:00. 

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sin_Perdón (7 Ago 2013)

Ahora leo tu post y me alegra ya estar dentro aguantando ya un -20%....::


----------



## ponzi (7 Ago 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> a tomar por cleta, 32,775 tecnicas



Fijese yo creo que puede ser hasta una buena entrada a medio plazo a partir de este viernes y por debajo de 30. Este año van a incrementar la caja neta


Analisis fundamental ArcelorMittal, Endesa, Amadeus, Telefónica, Repsol, ACS, Iberdrola, Acerinox, Inditex y Técnicas - dBolsa.com

Hasta el 9 que sea la renovacion de cortos no mirare TR. De momento me hacen ojitos TEF y Arcelor


----------



## Tonto Simon (7 Ago 2013)

Por debajo de 30 me cuesta verla, a no ser que el ibex entrara en barrena. Yo creo que va a estar lateral en el entorno de los 31,xx-33,xx


----------



## bertok (7 Ago 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> En condiciones normales entrarianahora con otro paquetito en técnicas, pero tal y como esta el ibex, mejor esperar
> 
> ---------- Post added 07-ago-2013 at 10:08 ----------
> 
> ...



Por eso me fío poco del análisis fundamental.

Cuando entre lo haré por una clara figura de giro en la pauta de precios.

Con que me llegue a los 20 me será suficiente ::::::


----------



## ponzi (7 Ago 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Por debajo de 30 me cuesta verla, a no ser que el ibex entrara en barrena. Yo creo que va a estar lateral en el entorno de los 31,xx-33,xx



Tiene una buena traca de cortos, mientras no bajen el % hasta es factible verla por debajo de 30


----------



## Janus (7 Ago 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Dentro 10.000 Amper a 1,20.
> 
> Chicharro's power!!
> 
> via CFDs Of course



A este valor le sigo mucho mucho. Le tengo cariño y he tradeado mucho en el pasado. En los late 90's era de obligado tradeo para todo el mundo.
Tiene muy poca liquidez y en el mercado está medio regalado. Obviamente no cotiza ratio alguno sino la desconfianza en la supervivencia de las operaciones a unos años vista. Estamos hablando de que capitaliza unos 40M.
Sus resultados han sido malos y lo que es peor, el negocio mengua.

*"Amper registró una pérdida de 12 millones de euros en el primer semestre del año frente a una cifra negativa de 9,1 millones en el período correspondiente del año pasado, dijo la empresa en una nota de prensa.

La cifra de negocio cayó a 130 millones de euros desde los 160 millones de los tres primeros meses de 2012, mientras que el beneficio bruto de explotación (Ebitda) se situó en 4,1 millones de euros desde los 4,6 millones anteriores, compensando gran parte de la caída de ventas con medidas de recorte de gasto."*

Desde la perspectiva del trading destacar que es una acción que se ha tornado muy "mentirosa". Compara las velas de ayer y hoy (en volumen y sombra) con lo visto el 28+29 de Enero y con lo visto el 04+05 de Junio.

Para quien piense que está barata y a largo plazo puede funcionar. Puede que sí pero tampoco debe extrañar verla por debajo del euro así que hay que optimizar el punto de entrada. *Nunca se compra a largo plazo algo pequeño, sin liquidez diaria y en tendencia bajista. En bolsa el "esta vez va a ser diferente" funciona muy mal.*


----------



## inversobres (7 Ago 2013)

Vamos a morir un millon de veces, pero hoy no... mañana.


----------



## bertok (7 Ago 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Estoy leyendo el apunte que pones y me alegra ver que de las 3 grandes, ARN es la que mejor está en términos de liquidez. Y que la más apurada es Walter.
> 
> Como bien dices el tema de la energía es tan importante que no me puedo creer que las dejen caer sin más. Algo se sacarán el nigger de la chistera para echarles un cable. Me ha sorprendido leer esta mañana que el 40% de la energía mundial se produce quemando carbón. Eso es mucho.



El boom del Shale Gas y Shale Oil en Bakken y Marcellus les ha hecho mucho daño a las carboneras.

Además, el nigga ha ido a saco contra ellas y en Junio de 2013 les ha dado la puntilla con un ataque furibundo contra la industria del carbón.

Las veo el problema de que a nigga le quedan unos largos años en el poder ...

Estos valores no se pueden seguir por noticias, habrá que ver la pauta de precios y el volumen. De momento ANR está en primaria bajista muy clara, en los 4.88 USD se está jugando otra caída buena.


----------



## inversobres (7 Ago 2013)

Ibex trolleando a por maximos de sesion y a por verde. Que triste indice, ni una correcion en condiciones.


----------



## Janus (7 Ago 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Estoy leyendo el apunte que pones y me alegra ver que de las 3 grandes, ARN es la que mejor está en términos de liquidez. Y que la más apurada es Walter.
> 
> Como bien dices el tema de la energía es tan importante que no me puedo creer que las dejen caer sin más. Algo se sacarán el nigger de la chistera para echarles un cable. Me ha sorprendido leer esta mañana que el 40% de la energía mundial se produce quemando carbón. Eso es mucho.



Be careful, en USA SÍ las dejan caer sin rubor alguno. Ahí tienes PCX que se la fumaron tal cual y no era precisamente un chicharro sectorial.

Para los catalísticos: el carbón se está hablando de bajar del 40% al 36% a 20 años vista y con el crecimiento previsto .... eso quiere decir que en toneladas absolutas se va a crecer.

Posdata: Cuidado a ver si Alpha por ser la mejor es la que menos cae. El mercado está gobernado por el miedo a ver lo que sucede en Walter. Walter es la mejor ahora mismo para tradear si bien está tres veces más cara por múltiplos que Alpha. Lo que tiene es que su carbón y sus gastos de explotación tienen mucha más calidad y performance que el de Alpha.


----------



## Tonto Simon (7 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Tiene una buena traca de cortos, mientras no bajen el % hasta es factible verla por debajo de 30



Pues hoy o están comprando para cubriese o alguien esta acumulando8:


----------



## sr.anus (7 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Por eso me fío poco del análisis fundamental.
> 
> Cuando entre lo haré por una clara figura de giro en la pauta de precios.
> 
> Con que me llegue a los 20 me será suficiente ::::::



siempre optimista :Aplauso: compre por que me ha gustado lo que dibujo de 9:15 a 9:55, ahora stop gacelero para no palmar ni un euro, y a ver como nos trollea el ibex


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Ago 2013)

seguimos camino de la jran alcista ienso:


----------



## Janus (7 Ago 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Ahora leo tu post y me alegra ya estar dentro aguantando ya un -20%....::



No voy a decir nombres pero quiero contar lo que he recibido por un mensaje privado.

Me preguntaban por mi opinión en Gamesa y si iba a llegar a 7 euros. Eso es lo de menos. El compañero de foro que lo preguntaba me decía que había entrado en 7 euros cuando el problema radiactivo en Japón pensando que aquel evento iba a potenciar a tope la venta de parques eólicos. Sin embargo, ha tenido que comerse un -85% de minusvalías latentes por lo que ha que sufrido mucho. Menos mal que ha recuperado casi ya todo aunque está por ver cuándo y cómo se vende.

Con esto lo que quiero decir es que es muy mala inversión el meter la pasta porque "es obvio que tiene que hacer esto y aquello este valor". *Ojos antes que cerebro*.


----------



## bertok (7 Ago 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> siempre optimista :Aplauso: compre por que me ha gustado lo que dibujo de 9:15 a 9:55, ahora stop gacelero para no palmar ni un euro, y a ver como nos trollea el ibex



Sr anus, estaba hablando de Alpha Natural Resources ::


----------



## inversobres (7 Ago 2013)

Follaburras de nuevo por aqui. Calopez, mal esta la cosa no??

PD: MV vete atpc con tus mierdas.


----------



## alimon (7 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> A este valor le sigo mucho mucho. Le tengo cariño y he tradeado mucho en el pasado. En los late 90's era de obligado tradeo para todo el mundo.
> Tiene muy poca liquidez y en el mercado está medio regalado. Obviamente no cotiza ratio alguno sino la desconfianza en la supervivencia de las operaciones a unos años vista. Estamos hablando de que capitaliza unos 40M.
> Sus resultados han sido malos y lo que es peor, el negocio mengua.
> 
> ...





Si es que es bastante mentirosa, pero bueno, por técnico al superar ayer la resistencia de 1,18, tiene recorrido hasta 1,30 o incluso 1,46.

Su relación simbiotica con ezentis hace pensar que los especuladores saltan de un valor a otro, esperando la desinversión de amper en ella.

Pero vamos, es meramente especulativo, por eso va con CFD. Pude entrar más abajo, pero quise confirmar la ruptura de la resistencia, aunque luego bajó.

Ahora anda al precio de entrada, pero el volumen ha bajado bajado. Como veo su libro de órdenes con 5 posiciones,no tiene mala pinta para subir algo más.

Pero vamos, es para salir hoy si pega el pepinazo,o como mucho aguantarla 2-3 días si entra en tramo.


Edito: Parece que ahora va a despegar.Muy pocas ordenes de venta y a precios muy altos, muchas de compra, que acabarán casando.


----------



## paulistano (7 Ago 2013)

Vendo las sacyres de esta mañana.... 250 euros al bolso.


----------



## Tonto Simon (7 Ago 2013)

Técnicas se está desatando y con volumen. Como siga así me rompe la estrategia y tendré que promediar al alza...


----------



## Sin_Perdón (7 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> No voy a decir nombres pero quiero contar lo que he recibido por un mensaje privado.
> 
> Me preguntaban por mi opinión en Gamesa y si iba a llegar a 7 euros. Eso es lo de menos. El compañero de foro que lo preguntaba me decía que había entrado en 7 euros cuando el problema radiactivo en Japón pensando que aquel evento iba a potenciar a tope la venta de parques eólicos. Sin embargo, ha tenido que comerse un -85% de minusvalías latentes por lo que ha que sufrido mucho. Menos mal que ha recuperado casi ya todo aunque está por ver cuándo y cómo se vende.
> 
> Con esto lo que quiero decir es que es muy mala inversión el meter la pasta porque "es obvio que tiene que hacer esto y aquello este valor". *Ojos antes que cerebro*.



Está claro, yo he llegado a llevar un -63% en vestas y nada más recuperar las vendí. Si las hubiera mantenido casi que hubiera doblado.

La entrada en ANR fué mala (tipico engaño que hacen de subirla con volumen para luego tirarla) pero como bien dices parece que ha dejado de bajar. 

Está cotizando ya todas las noticias malas y el valor sobre libros es de aproximadamente 0,20. Con todo esto, ¿tu te saldrías? sabiendo que puede pegar un tirón al alza en cualquier momento y subirla un 10%, aunque sea una de las típicas falsas fugas....?


----------



## bertok (7 Ago 2013)

Interesante entrevista en el video

[YOUTUBE]ahvQWDBqJ6k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tonto Simon (7 Ago 2013)

Nokia después de un par de semanas configurando soporte en los 3 € parece que esta intentando hacer escapaditas hacia arriba.


----------



## inversobres (7 Ago 2013)

El ibex quiere cerrar el gap... Luego chupin. No les veo convencidos de tirarlo.


----------



## Tonto Simon (7 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Interesante entrevista en el video
> 
> [YOUTUBE]ahvQWDBqJ6k[/YOUTUBE]



¿Soy el único al que le jode no poder ver los vídeos del Youtube con el ipad?:ouch:


----------



## bertok (7 Ago 2013)

El burbujón usano propiciado por Tito jewish & Co es tremendo.

Van a terminar mal


----------



## paulistano (7 Ago 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> ¿Soy el único al que le jode no poder ver los vídeos del Youtube con el ipad?:ouch:




Pinche donde pone "youtube video"


----------



## Janus (7 Ago 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Está claro, yo he llegado a llevar un -63% en vestas y nada más recuperar las vendí. Si las hubiera mantenido casi que hubiera doblado.
> 
> La entrada en ANR fué mala (tipico engaño que hacen de subirla con volumen para luego tirarla) pero como bien dices parece que ha dejado de bajar.
> 
> Está cotizando ya todas las noticias malas y el valor sobre libros es de aproximadamente 0,20. Con todo esto, ¿tu te saldrías? sabiendo que puede pegar un tirón al alza en cualquier momento y subirla un 10%, aunque sea una de las típicas falsas fugas....?



Si algo he aprendido en bolsa es que el stop minora los errores de entrada. Cuando no hay stop, cuando se entra mal se sale mal. Si sales puede pegar el subidón y si te quedas te puedes ir 1 usd más abajo. Siento ser gallego pero son decisiones en las que nunca se sabe cómo tradear.

---------- Post added 07-ago-2013 at 11:48 ----------




bertok dijo:


> El burbujón usano propiciado por Tito jewish & Co es tremendo.
> 
> Van a terminar mal



Like a bitch, it will go wild!!!!


----------



## Sin_Perdón (7 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> El burbujón usano propiciado por Tito jewish & Co es tremendo.
> 
> Van a terminar mal



Vamos a ver. Lo que está pasando y va a pasar es algo que nunca en la historia ha pasado. Somos testigos en directo de la mayor acumulación de bullshit que está punto de tocar el ventilador. 

Miedo me da en el momento que esto digo basta.

---------- Post added 07-ago-2013 at 11:54 ----------




Janus dijo:


> Si algo he aprendido en bolsa es que el stop minora los errores de entrada. Cuando no hay stop, cuando se entra mal se sale mal. Si sales puede pegar el subidón y si te quedas te puedes ir 1 usd más abajo. Siento ser gallego pero son decisiones en las que nunca se sabe cómo tradear.



Está claro lo del stop. De Vestas mira de la que me he librado al saltarme en 125 dkk. 
Pero con ANR no puse por los bandazos tan amplios que pega. 
Ahora mismo no estoy agobiado con el -20%, algo inquieto sí, pero puedo aguantar. Depende como lo vaya haciendo veré lo que hago. Aun me queda cash para meterle un tirito en un momento dado y promediar, aunque esto no me gusta mucho.
Está claro que es una situación que no se puede aconsejar nada.


----------



## Janus (7 Ago 2013)

El Banco de Inglaterra tiene previsto mantener las tasas de interés en un mínimo histórico hasta que el desempleo caiga a un 7 por ciento -algo poco probable por otros tres años- en un nuevo punto de partida para la política monetaria británica. Apenas un mes después de que *el canadiense Mark Carney reemplazó a Mervyn King como gobernador del Banco de Inglaterra*, el banco central dijo el miércoles que mantendrá las tasas de interés en un 0,5 por ciento a menos que la inflación amenace con salirse de control o haya un riesgo para la estabilidad financiera. "Hasta que el margen de holgura en la economía se haya reducido significativamente, será conveniente mantener la actual postura excepcionalmente estimulante de la política monetaria", dijo el Banco de Inglaterra. Los funcionarios del banco central dijeron que *están dispuestos a comprar más bonos soberanos si se necesita un estímulo adicional y no revertirán las compras existentes mientras el desempleo sea demasiado alto*. El Banco de Inglaterra dijo que el crecimiento probablemente sea "débil en términos históricos", a pesar de que la recuperación económica está "cobrando fuerza" y prevé que la inflación se mantenga por encima de su objetivo del 2 por ciento hasta el segundo semestre del 2015 basado en las expectativas de tasas del mercado.




Señores, blanco y en botella .... donación de garrulo. Primero destacar que en España jamás se dará el poder del BdE a un extranjero porque no entiende la ideosincracia de estos pagos ::

Lo deja muy claro, con luz y taquígrafos: ni va a revertir lo que han hecho hasta ahora y deja claro que si hace falta poner la caldera a 800ºC lo hará sin problema. Tengo la impresión que en todo el mundo están intentando controlar los mercados con la verborrea (que es gratis). Veremos hasta donde llegan porque eso de ir metiendo miedo a los cortos ..... dura lo que dura.


----------



## paulistano (7 Ago 2013)

Se venden las gamesas si se toca 5,97....serian casi 600 leuros al bolso.


----------



## Janus (7 Ago 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Vamos a ver. Lo que está pasando y va a pasar es algo que nunca en la historia ha pasado. Somos testigos en directo de la mayor acumulación de bullshit que está punto de tocar el ventilador.
> 
> Miedo me da en el momento que esto digo basta.
> 
> ...




Lo mejor que puedes hacer, si decides seguir dentro, es promediar AL ALZA cuando suba. De 2 usd no bajará:o, vamos que si la veo a ese precio, le meto una posición de muy largo plazo salvo que sea por un probable evento de quiebra.

---------- Post added 07-ago-2013 at 11:59 ----------

No me hagan mucho caso pero un corto en Prisa con stop en 0,185 puede ser beneficioso. Ya ha habido un ataque de cierta entidad al soporte (y al bid que atesora) en 0,18.


----------



## Felix (7 Ago 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Se venden las gamesas si se toca 5,97....serian casi 600 leuros al bolso.



Rapido GHKGHK, Paulistano necesita el gif del perro.


----------



## Tonto Simon (7 Ago 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Pinche donde pone "youtube video"



Mil gracias:8::8::8: el problema era que no estaba loggeado en Youtube..que verguenza8::ouch:::


----------



## paulistano (7 Ago 2013)

Felix dijo:


> Rapido GHKGHK, Paulistano necesita el gif del perro.




Jajaja, mira que estoy dudando en que sea un todo o nada....pero creo que en algun momento ha de corregirienso:

Por eso un 5,76-5,97 me parece buena jugada.

Lo vere desde la playa


----------



## LCIRPM (7 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> No voy a decir nombres pero quiero contar lo que he recibido por un mensaje privado.
> 
> Me preguntaban por mi opinión en Gamesa y si iba a llegar a 7 euros. Eso es lo de menos. El compañero de foro que lo preguntaba me decía que había entrado en 7 euros cuando el problema radiactivo en Japón pensando que aquel evento iba a potenciar a tope la venta de parques eólicos. Sin embargo, ha tenido que comerse un -85% de minusvalías latentes por lo que ha que sufrido mucho. Menos mal que ha recuperado casi ya todo aunque está por ver cuándo y cómo se vende.
> 
> Con esto lo que quiero decir es que es muy mala inversión el meter la pasta porque "es obvio que tiene que hacer esto y aquello este valor". *Ojos antes que cerebro*.



No he sido yo el de la consulta. Marditas obviedades.


----------



## atman (7 Ago 2013)

Se dan cuenta de que aún quedan un montón de participadas en las carteras de las financieras ¿no? Y se dan cuenta de que esto empieza a no sostenerse... que mucho más ya no van a sacar...

Que pasa? que luego te vas a ver velas y...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Ago 2013)

Fine delle vacanze. Cazzo, testa di merda, stronzo, figlio di porca,minchia...


----------



## ponzi (7 Ago 2013)

atman dijo:


> Se dan cuenta de que aún quedan un montón de participadas en las carteras de las financieras ¿no? Y se dan cuenta de que esto empieza a no sostenerse... que mucho más ya no van a sacar...



Los rothchild andan haciendo de las suyas en bankia


----------



## atman (7 Ago 2013)

El pirata ha ido a Italia a hacer un curso de urbanismo y protocolo...


----------



## ponzi (7 Ago 2013)

Chinito a que diseñador ha contratado bmw??:

http://www.eleconomista.es/ecomotor...fable-i8-362-CV-que-consumen-25-l-100-km.html


Parece que alguien se ha fumado algo muy gordo....


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Fine delle vacanze. Cazzo, testa di merda, stronzo, figlio di porca,minchia...



fin de la cita ::


----------



## ponzi (7 Ago 2013)

A por telefónica


http://www.eleconomista.es/mercados...-aumento-del-margen-de-beneficio-en-2013.html


----------



## Janus (7 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Fine delle vacanze. Cazzo, testa di merda, stronzo, figlio di porca,minchia...



Cuente, cuente qué tal esas vacaciones "piratas" en alta mar.







Ha habido juerga?








.... o han sido mustias?


----------



## Tono (7 Ago 2013)

Buenos días.



Janus dijo:


> El Banco de Inglaterra tiene previsto mantener las tasas de interés en un mínimo histórico hasta que el desempleo caiga a un 7 por ciento -algo poco probable por otros tres años-...



Así es fácil de explicar este follón estúpido de Gibraltar, que despista a la gente de lo importante en ambos países.

Ambos presidentes discutiendo agriamente desde el plasma, face to face

Cameron cabreadísmo:







Rajoy lleno de indignación:


----------



## Janus (7 Ago 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ese puro está "dopado". No hace falta más que verlo los ojos y la sonrisa maricona que tiene.


----------



## ghkghk (7 Ago 2013)

Allá va Paulistano con sus plusvalías...


----------



## ponzi (7 Ago 2013)

Se están poniendo las pilas

http://www.eleconomista.es/economia...-Unido-a-partir-del-proximo-29-de-agosto.html


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Ago 2013)

Atman, cerdeña modelo de urbanismo(de como preservar la Costa y hacer urbanizaciones sin impacto visual), protocolo...bueno, no está mal 

Janus, fiesta poca o ninguna. Navegación, pesca submarina nocturna, pesca de atún, vista de tortugas, delfines, ruinas nuraghicas, griegas, iglesias bizantinas. Alguna copa en sitio molón, pero poca cosa.

Nuestra putita sigue de lateral, no?así no hay quién sé la meta...


----------



## Janus (7 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Atman, cerdeña modelo de urbanismo(de como preservar la Costa y hacer urbanizaciones sin impacto visual), protocolo...bueno, no está mal
> 
> Janus, fiesta poca o ninguna. Navegación, pesca submarina nocturna, pesca de atún, vista de tortugas, delfines, ruinas nuraghicas, *griegas*, iglesias bizantinas. Alguna copa en sitio molón, pero poca cosa.
> 
> Nuestra putita sigue de lateral, no?así no hay quién sé la meta...



:fiufiu: :fiufiu: :fiufiu: :fiufiu: :fiufiu: :fiufiu: :fiufiu: :fiufiu: :fiufiu: :fiufiu: :fiufiu: :fiufiu:


----------



## Tono (7 Ago 2013)

Janus, estás hoy muy animado en el tema anal fetish

¿a quién estás pensando encular en bolsa?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Ago 2013)

Janus, estás no eran de las de pelos en las patas ::


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Atman, cerdeña modelo de urbanismo(de como preservar la Costa y hacer urbanizaciones sin impacto visual), protocolo...bueno, no está mal
> 
> Janus, fiesta poca o ninguna. Navegación, pesca submarina nocturna, pesca de atún, vista de tortugas, delfines, ruinas nuraghicas, griegas, iglesias bizantinas. Alguna copa en sitio molón, pero poca cosa.
> 
> Nuestra putita sigue de lateral, no?así no hay quién sé la meta...



en ningun momento se sintio amenazado ? , no tuvo la sensacion de que le estaban apuntando con un arma ? :bla:


----------



## Tono (7 Ago 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> en ningun momento se sintio amenazado ? , no tuvo la sensacion de que le estaban apuntando con un arma ? :bla:



No ves que no salió del agua, en todo caso sería apuntado con un arpón

Parece que hay reversal en el IBEX


----------



## inversobres (7 Ago 2013)

Momento trolling maximo. Ibex al poder.


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Ago 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Momento trolling maximo. Ibex al poder.



follaburros al poder :vomito:


----------



## Janus (7 Ago 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Janus, estás hoy muy animado en el tema anal fetish
> 
> ¿a quién estás pensando encular en bolsa?



estoy en liquidez y lleno de amorlllllllllllllllllllllll. Vamos a ver hoy esas solares::


----------



## egarenc (7 Ago 2013)

Mierda,que le pasa hoy a Bolsas?


----------



## Janus (7 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Janus, estás no eran de las de pelos en las patas ::



¿y?, eso es importante?. de la ingle para abajo solo vale para andar ehhh


----------



## Tono (7 Ago 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> Mierda,que le pasa hoy a Bolsas?



Limpieza de bajos, como siempre
Tranquilo, en septiembre vuelve a haber dividendo 
El 3º de este año :baba:


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Ago 2013)

que pasa , es el dia de la subnormalidad o ke :


----------



## paulistano (7 Ago 2013)

Quito la orden de venta.... No vaya a ser que haya pescado en pleno despioje y me lleven para arriba.....


----------



## Tono (7 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> ¿y?, eso es importante?. de la ingle para abajo solo vale para andar ehhh



Horda de féminas al contrataque en 3, 2, 1....


----------



## inversobres (7 Ago 2013)

Cerrando el gap de apertura en el ibex. El que lo pudiese aprovechar ha tenido buena pipada para sacar para fiestas.


----------



## Janus (7 Ago 2013)

Tesla Seen Posting Quarterly Loss After First Profit
By Alan Ohnsman - Aug 7, 2013 6:01 AM GMT+0200
Facebook Share
Tweet
LinkedIn
Google +1
COMMENTS
Print
QUEUE
Electric-car maker Tesla Motors Inc. (TSLA) may have slipped back into the red last quarter, reversing its first-ever profit in the prior period, after revenue declined sequentially on a lease-style financing program.
The company, led by Chief Executive Officer Elon Musk, may report a loss of 20 cents a share excluding some items, the average of 10 analysts surveyed by Bloomberg. Palo Alto, California-based Tesla is projected to report $387.9 million in revenue, the average of 10 estimates, after generating $561.8 million in sales in the first quarter.
Tesla has said the sales of some regulatory credits to other automakers, which helped its first-quarter profit, would decline. Leasing and expansion into Europe also damped second-quarter results. The company’s shares soared after it posted first-quarter net income of $11.2 million, which was also aided by a one-time benefit from accelerating a U.S. loan repayment.
“These kinds of issues are more signs of Tesla becoming a real car company, not an experiment,” said Karl Brauer, an analyst for Kelley Blue Book, an industry pricing and data provider in Irvine, California.
Tesla began in April a lease-style finance offer that may have limited Model S revenue recorded for the quarter, said Elaine Kwei, an analyst for Jefferies Group, who who rates the shares a buy. Initial shipments to Europe, for final assembly in the Netherlands, won’t be recorded as revenue until the year’s second half, she said.
Decade-old Tesla is an auto industry phenomenon this year. Its shares have surged more than fourfold, fueled by the first-quarter profit, a rave Model S review by Consumer Reports magazine and a rushed repayment of the Energy Department loan that got the company’s factory into operation.
Production Forecast
Tesla had $85 million of revenue from both California zero-emission vehicle credits and U.S. corporate average fuel economy-related credits for the three months that ended March 31, according to a May regulatory filing. Tesla’s California credit sales will drop in each successive quarter this year, Musk said in May.
Perhaps most significant will be how many units of Model S the company forecasts to deliver this year, said Ben Kallo, a San Francisco-based analyst with Robert W. Baird & Co. who rates Tesla shares outperform.
“More than the bottom line, I think people are going to be focused on deliveries and margin improvement,” Kallo said. He estimates the company may deliver as many as 22,000 cars this year. Kwei expects at least 21,500 deliveries of the Model S, priced from $69,900 before a $7,500 U.S. tax credit.
CEO’s View
Tesla fell 1.7 percent to $142.15 at the close in New York yesterday. The shares have risen 320 percent this year through Aug. 6, the biggest gain among global automakers.
Musk, who is also Tesla’s biggest shareholder, declined to discuss any change in the annual sales target in a July 10 interview at the carmaker’s Fremont, California.
Production of Model S began in June 2012, and the company struggled to reach a production pace of 400 cars a week and missed an initial 5,000-car sales goal last year.
That output level has since been surpassed, and “not trivially,” Musk said last month. “At this point, making 400 cars a week actually feels like a walk in the park, whereas it was a nightmare in Q4.”
A development this year that wasn’t foreseen for Tesla was the degree to which Model S would become a particularly trendy car in California and other markets, said Brauer.
“Right now the Tesla Model S is the new Prius -- the cool car to have for rich people for what it represents, the statement it makes,” he said. “Back in 2004, Prius became the trendy green car for celebrities. Now it’s Model S.”


----------



## inversobres (7 Ago 2013)

Ibex en verde. Que rapidez.

Lo dicho esta mañana. Otro punto.


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Ago 2013)

el ibex tiene toda la pinta de dirigirse a la jran alcista perdida y desde ahi dibujar un bonito pullback a la jran bajista , entonces se producira el peponeo mas grande de todos los tiempos


----------



## ghkghk (7 Ago 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Quito la orden de venta.... No vaya a ser que haya pescado en pleno despioje y me lleven para arriba.....





Así sí...


----------



## inversobres (7 Ago 2013)

Chupin y ademas esto:



> Datos Alemania [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> 
> 
> Producción industrial sube 2,4% cuando se esperaba subida de 0,3%



>100 pipos de recorrido el ibex a estas horas.


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Ago 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Así sí...



paulistano olio el cesio amasado que llevaba el salmon , una retirada a tiempo es una victoria inocho:


----------



## paulistano (7 Ago 2013)

Amonoh gamesihtass 

Y que pena las sacyr vendidas a mitad de camino.....


----------



## mataresfacil (7 Ago 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Amonoh gamesihtass
> 
> Y que pena las sacyr vendidas a mitad de camino.....



Solo un aviso, Sacyr se va a dispara, y comprar a estos valores es bastante seguro, eso si, buy and hold, pero vas a ganar pasta. Las noticias de hoy son excelentes, solo queda el tema cortos por dilucidar.

Entrada 2,80


----------



## paulistano (7 Ago 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Solo un aviso, Sacyr se va a dispara, y comprar a estos valores es bastante seguro, eso si, buy and hold, pero vas a ganar pasta. Las noticias de hoy son excelentes, solo queda el tema cortos por dilucidar.
> 
> Entrada 2,80



Eso esperamos.

Sigo dentro desde los 2,86 de la semana pasada.

Hoy he comprado a 2,72 y vendido a 2,77.

Me bajan el precio de entrada de la semana pasada a 2,81.

Ojo que ha tocado 2,70....buen impulso va a llevar si llega a los 2,90 de nuevo:Aplauso:


----------



## ghkghk (7 Ago 2013)

CAF liderará un consorcio para el AVE de Brasil. ATPC Fomento y Talgo.

A ver si entre los monstruos de Londres, Moscú o Brasil cae algo....


----------



## Tono (7 Ago 2013)

está lloviendo a cántaros, aquí, 14º y maburro y tengo animus iocandi en lo que voy a escribir: dos noticias tan buenas para la misma persona en dos días consecutivos...

y ayer subió un 25%...
*Service Point y Vértice hacen su agosto en bolsa con subidas del 20%*
Service Point y Vrtice hacen su agosto en bolsa con subidas del 20%,Inversin - Bolsas - Mercados. Expansin.com

*El banco malo cierra su primera gran venta de viviendas por 100 millones*
El banco malo cierra su primera gran venta de viviendas por 100 millones | Economa | elmundo.es

La misma persona es un tal Jaime Bergel,


----------



## inversobres (7 Ago 2013)

Bueno hasta la apertura yanki me voy a disfrutar del paraguas un rato (asco de clima, de 40ºC y 80% de humedad a 17-20ºC y lloviendo).

Salud.


----------



## ghkghk (7 Ago 2013)

Paulistano, ahora sí me cuadraría más poner el SL donde antes tenías el SP y te aseguras lo que en teoría era tu aspiración.

Me parece un buen punto de SL. Si vuelve a perder los 6 con virulencia sí me da que se va para abajo. Obviamente, es simplemente una opinión. Tenía claro que a los 6 volvía. Lo que no tengo taaan claro es que los consolide.


----------



## Krim (7 Ago 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Eso esperamos.
> 
> Sigo dentro desde los 2,86 de la semana pasada.
> 
> ...



La vela de hoy huele mucho a despioje mañanero. Si cierra por encima de los 2,88, ya descaro total, y vía libre a sabe Dios cuanto.


----------



## Abner (7 Ago 2013)

Qué huevos tienen los leoncios del ibex. Todavía llegamos al 8590 o incluso al 8607 que dejaron ayer. 150 puntos de vellón en plena resistencia, porqueelloslovalen. 
Asquito que da el ibex.


----------



## The Hellion (7 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Cruza los dedos, bro ::
> 
> ---------- Post added 06-ago-2013 at 13:49 ----------
> 
> ...



*Source: Utility Week*


> Eon is one of only two European utilities expected to cut their dividend at the end of 2013, according to a report by Berenberg Bank. The other is Austrian firm Verbund.
> 
> In a financial statement last week, Eon said it was meeting expectations for 2012 but lowered its earnings forecast for 2013 to £7.8 - £8.4 billion (€9.2 - €9.8 billion). It plans to cut capital expenditure, restructure the organisation and sell off £17 billion (€20 billion) worth of assets.
> 
> ...



A ver si después de toda una vida en la trinchera, da el salto y acaba metiéndose en el joyo de la mierda

[YOUTUBE]jmQD2R1FrUk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## paulistano (7 Ago 2013)

Se me va a atragantar el arroz que me van a traer coño! 

De 6,10 a 5,97......

He subido antes el stop de 5,76 a 5,82 por lo menos por tener para la comida de hoy.... :ouch:


----------



## ponzi (7 Ago 2013)

Voy a hacer compañia a chinito....Dentro de Telefonica, si eso el mes que viene me meto en TR,CAF o Arcelor...

A Arcelor le he visto unos bonos convertibles que mejor voy a mirarlo con mas calma


----------



## paulistano (7 Ago 2013)

Ponzi yo también voy en telefónica montado. 

En mi época en la que no usaba stop loss hasta convertirme en inversor a largo. 

Las llevo desde 15 habiendo cobrado dos o tres dividendos.... Para mis hijos...


----------



## ponzi (7 Ago 2013)

El motivo de elegir Telefonica es que por 49000 mill no hay ninguna empresa que genere tanto flujo de efectivo


https://www.unience.com/product/MCE/TEF/financials

Fijaros esta a 

EV/EBITD	4,25

solo tienen que hacer una cosa y es seguir bajando la deuda para que este ratio siga bajando.

Una pequeña explicacion de como funciona el ratio


Glosario: EV/EBITDA en Infomercados


[YOUTUBE]E-tqp7jVENc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tio Masclet (7 Ago 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Ponzi yo también voy en telefónica montado.
> 
> En mi época en la que no usaba stop loss hasta convertirme en inversor a largo.
> 
> Las llevo desde 15 habiendo cobrado dos o tres dividendos.... Para mis hijos...



De esas llevo yo unas pocas también a 15. De cuando daban dividendos.


----------



## ponzi (7 Ago 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Ponzi yo también voy en telefónica montado.
> 
> En mi época en la que no usaba stop loss hasta convertirme en inversor a largo.
> 
> Las llevo desde 15 habiendo cobrado dos o tres dividendos.... Para mis hijos...



Yo no espero una revalorización mas allá de 15 la verdad al menos a corto plazo. Creo que es un valor que esta empezando a hacer los deberes y que prácticamente tiene descontado el peor escenario posible. Si siguen quitando deuda va a quedar mucho flujo de efectivo para dar dividendos..no todo el mundo se funde casi 9000 mill de deuda en un año. Cuando el apalancamiento vuelva a niveles de 45000 mill creo que muy probablemente los dividendos volveran, no a 1,75 pero quizás si a 0,75-1


----------



## Janus (7 Ago 2013)

Are you ready or what?.

Coal is burning american dollars.

---------- Post added 07-ago-2013 at 15:53 ----------

Yingli llegando a la directriz alcista, sería el quinto toque y llega con el estocástico muy bajista. What will happen?. What do you want me to do?. The upcoming swicth is HERE!!!!!

I know and you know what to do?. 10, 9 , 8, 7, 6, 5, 4, 3, 2 ..... are you ready?.

---------- Post added 07-ago-2013 at 15:55 ----------

Unos 2,4 usd para Hanwha will ring the bells, no?.


----------



## amago45 (7 Ago 2013)

:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## Janus (7 Ago 2013)

Pulte Homes es un corto muy claro.


----------



## amago45 (7 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> [/COLOR]No me hagan mucho caso pero un corto en Prisa con stop en 0,185 puede ser beneficioso. Ya ha habido un ataque de cierta entidad al soporte (y al bid que atesora) en 0,18.



UBS ha soltado 500k acciones a eso de las 11.20. 
Se ha vuelto a llenar el bid en 0.182 0.183, y lo que es más significativo, en 0.185 que puede empezar a actuar como soporte. inocho:inocho:inocho:
Morgan Stanley también está vendiendo hoy :S


----------



## Janus (7 Ago 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> [/COLOR]No me hagan mucho caso pero un corto en Prisa con stop en 0,185 puede ser beneficioso. Ya ha habido un ataque de cierta entidad al soporte (y al bid que atesora) en 0,18.



UBS ha soltado 500k acciones a eso de las 11.20. 
Se ha vuelto a llenar el bid en 0.182 0.183, y lo que es más significativo, en 0.185 que puede empezar a actuar como soporte.:fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:
Morgan Stanley también está vendiendo hoy :ouch:[/QUOTE]

Cierto es, el bid se ha llenado y el volumen se está animando pero no está para ir largos de momento. Creo que los 0,18 se van a probar en serio en algún momento cercano en el tiempo.


----------



## paulistano (7 Ago 2013)

No decía don pepito que cuando ve día ubs había que comprar?


----------



## HisHoliness (7 Ago 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Eso esperamos.
> 
> Sigo dentro desde los 2,86 de la semana pasada.
> 
> ...



Aqui otro que se sube a sacyr...2,844€


----------



## vmmp29 (7 Ago 2013)

First Solar rompiendo culos..........


----------



## ponzi (7 Ago 2013)

No lo habia visto..pero mira por donde el dividendo coincide con lo que habia dicho en el otro post


Alierta destaca que los ajustes en Telefnica permiten recuperar el dividendo

0,35 para noviembre y 0,40 para mayo de 2014


----------



## atman (7 Ago 2013)

Reventará por fin ahora?


----------



## Krim (7 Ago 2013)

¿Como veis AMD ahora que está apoyándose otra vez en el 3,6 con poquito volumen? ¿Buen momento para una entrada?


----------



## ponzi (7 Ago 2013)

A veces hay que mirar un poco al pasado...y mas en temas de capitalizacion

Gamesa

Ya esta por 1500 mill

Sacyr

Ya esta a niveles de 2010


----------



## Malus (7 Ago 2013)

Como veis POP de aquí a un mes? Pille unos warrants Put 3,5 para finales del mes que viene y la muy put@ parece que quiere seguir subiendo.:


----------



## Janus (7 Ago 2013)

No me creo esa supuesta fortaleza del IBEX cuando el SP está cayendo. Si el SP sigue cayendo .... el IBEX se va a poner feo para recuperar tamaña afrenta.

No obstante, creo que el SP tiene que rebotar en los 1680.


----------



## atman (7 Ago 2013)

Pues bueno, pues vale, mientras alguno le pregunta al ibex a ver a donde va... yo le meto un corto aquí. 

Se me adelantó Janus con la apreciación... 

En que no hay por donde cogerlo oigha...


¿quien estaba largo en VXX? No recuerdo donde entró. No se entusiasme... aún... pero cúbrase, que le dejan...


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Ago 2013)

nobleza obliga :: a subir ienso: :XX:

hasta la jran alcista y pullback que te crio 

---------- Post added 07-ago-2013 at 16:26 ----------




atman dijo:


> Pues bueno, pues vale, mientras alguno le pregunta al ibex a ver a donde va... yo le meto un corto aquí.



atman , el ibex se va a visitar a la jran alcista , 8950 advertido quedas :no:


----------



## Janus (7 Ago 2013)

Krim dijo:


> ¿Como veis AMD ahora que está apoyándose otra vez en el 3,6 con poquito volumen? ¿Buen momento para una entrada?



Yo la he estado mirando y me genera desconfianza. Podría rebotar pero el r/r le veo mejor en otras oportunidades.


----------



## Krim (7 Ago 2013)

atman dijo:


> Pues bueno, pues vale, mientras alguno le pregunta al ibex a ver a donde va... yo le meto un corto aquí.
> 
> Se me adelantó Janus con la apreciación...
> 
> En que no hay por donde cogerlo oigha...



+320 de spread con el DAX...me parece que era ayer cuando tenía -400!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Ago 2013)

al ibex le espera la gloria , es la consecuencia de superar la jran bajista , pero primero se producira un despioje extremo en forma de pullback y se hara desde la jran alcista 8950 :Baile:


----------



## atman (7 Ago 2013)

A las solares hoy les cae la del pulpo... First -12%, Sunpower -12%, LDK -7%, Trina, -8%, Sunedison... -27% !!!

Mientras tanto, las utilities recuperándose aparentemente de la debilidad.


Pienso que... el ibex se ha dibujo un canal precioso desde el desayuno, que podemos ver como la bandera del guano perpetuo... y como ahora la rompa, la torta puede ser salada... Lo único los volúmenes...


----------



## mataresfacil (7 Ago 2013)

Lo de Sacyr es de nervios.

Buenos negocios fuera.

Venta de activos dudosos que utilizan pa quemar deudas.

Repsol subiendo.

Despioje bestia esta mañana.

El ibex acompañando ::

Que coño quieren pa romper maximos, putas, whiskis, una bolsa de lacasitos?


----------



## alimon (7 Ago 2013)

Acabo de volver de una buena comida......

Y me encuentro con el ibex peponeando y el resto guaneando.

me lo podeis explicar, o paso de buscarle una razón lógica a lo de el indice patrio.

Por cierto, me he salido de las 10.000 Amper a 1,21, que no tiraba y al menos asi recupero las comisiones. Y le he bajado sólo con mi venta 3 cts, al barrer toda la posición. 

Vaya puto chicharro joder.


----------



## mataresfacil (7 Ago 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Acabo de volver de una buena comida......
> 
> Y me encuentro con el ibex peponeando y el resto guaneando.
> 
> me lo podeis explicar, o paso de buscarle una razón lógica a lo de el indice patrio.



Son nuestras costumbres y tal.


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Ago 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Acabo de volver de una buena comida......
> 
> Y me encuentro con el ibex peponeando y el resto guaneando.
> 
> ...



sencillamente el ibex a superado su resistencia mas temible , la jran bajista , ahora busca alejarse lo suficiente para hacer un pullback y finalmente buscar su primer gran objetivo , los 10220 el 100% fibonazi :bla:


----------



## jopitxujo (7 Ago 2013)

Les acompaño con unas Sacyres a 2,84 y de paso me he pillado unas Credit Agricole a 7,96.


----------



## ponzi (7 Ago 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Acabo de volver de una buena comida......
> 
> Y me encuentro con el ibex peponeando y el resto guaneando.
> 
> me lo podeis explicar, o paso de buscarle una razón lógica a lo de el indice patrio.



Por extraño que parezca el sector privado en este país se esta saneando. Si comparamos a que precios cotizan aqui las empresas con respecto a Alemania y usa la distancia es descomunal.Grandes constructoras en apenas unos años se han quitado 2000-5000 mill de deuda cada una, Telefónica en solo un año 8000 mill, Iberdrola y Repsol otro tanto y así puedo continuar con una larga lista...


----------



## Malus (7 Ago 2013)

Llevaba un inverso del Dax desde los 84xx, me salgo con unos 400 pipos y lo cambio por uno del putibex a ver que tal.ienso:


----------



## mataresfacil (7 Ago 2013)

Todo el mundo con sacyres a 2,84, pos vale, pos yo tambien.


----------



## jopitxujo (7 Ago 2013)

A Sacyr no sé si ponerle el stop en 2,60 o uno mas holgadito en 2,48.ienso:
Es para tenerlas un tiempo.


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Ago 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Todo el mundo con sacyres a 2,84, pos vale, pos yo tambien.



morireis como un solo hombre :Aplauso:


----------



## HisHoliness (7 Ago 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> morireis como un solo hombre :Aplauso:



La verdad, que tu digas eso genera confianza.


----------



## mataresfacil (7 Ago 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> morireis como un solo hombre :Aplauso:



De hecho vamos a hacer una quedada de foreros que llevamos sacyr, y para reconocernos nos vamos a poner un trozo de autovia en la cabeza y en una mano un vaso agua del pacifico.


----------



## HisHoliness (7 Ago 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> A Sacyr no sé si ponerle el stop en 2,60 o uno mas holgadito en 2,48.ienso:
> Es para tenerlas un tiempo.



Yo le voy a poner un 10%, ni pa ti ni pa mi. 2,55


----------



## alimon (7 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Por extraño que parezca el sector privado en este país se esta saneando. Si comparamos a que precios cotizan aqui las empresas con respecto a Alemania y usa la distancia es descomunal.Grandes constructoras en apenas unos años se han quitado 2000-5000 mill de deuda cada una, Telefónica en solo un año 8000 mill, Iberdrola y Repsol otro tanto y así puedo continuar con una larga lista...



No se si estoy muy de acuerdo.

Si yo tengo 3 gallinas que me dan 21 huevos a la semana, pero tengo que pagar 20 por el préstamo de las gallinas, estoy jodido.

Pero si vendo una gallina por 100 huevos, me quedo sólo con 2 gallinas, que me dan 14 huevos, sólo tengo que pagar 12, y los 100 huevos me dan para un tiempo.

Pero y despues? volvemos a lo mismo, solo que con menos gallinas para generar caja.

No se si eso es sanear, pero bueno. Lo que importa es como lo vea el mercado.


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Ago 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> De hecho vamos a hacer una quedada de foreros que llevamos sacyr, y para reconocernos nos vamos a poner un trozo de autovia en la cabeza y en una mano un vaso agua del pacifico.



compartireis fosa comun ? ienso:

---------- Post added 07-ago-2013 at 16:56 ----------




alimon dijo:


> No se si estoy muy de acuerdo.
> 
> Si yo tengo 3 gallinas que me dan 21 huevos a la semana, pero tengo que pagar 20 por el préstamo de las gallinas, estoy jodido.
> 
> ...



las gallinas que entran por las que van saliendo 







le veo un poco awebao :fiufiu:


----------



## mataresfacil (7 Ago 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> compartireis fosa comun ? ienso:



Yo no, cuando muera mi ultima voluntad es ser quemado y mis cenizas retregadas a lo tonto contra el culo de una tia buena.


----------



## Janus (7 Ago 2013)

El soporte en 40 usd para First Solar es muy fuerte, fortísimo pero lo tiene todo en contra. En estos momentos de tan elevada volatilidad los soportes son como mantenquilla fundida.

Está saliendo dinero a cascoporro y no precisamente del que llevaba muchas plusvalías que les calentaban las manos. Es grave el hecho de que prevean una bajada de ventas a futuro, exactamente lo que le ha ocurrido a SunEdison.


----------



## inversobres (7 Ago 2013)

Bueno muchachos, mi gallifante esta por ahi no?? por un dia he acertado con el putibex, cosa altamente dificil e improbable a la vez.


----------



## Tono (7 Ago 2013)

Noticias de Mercados - Vertice 360 se dispara un 25% con el volumen más alto de su historia

Ayer subió un 25% y hoy está subiendo un 9%

Destaca sobre todo este peazo análisis técnico









> _Estas subidas además se producen con un fuerte volumen de contratación que ha alcanzado los 7,8 millones de títulos, una cifra casi veinte veces mayor que la media diaria del año, que está situada en las 425.325 acciones y que suponen el mayor registro en la historia de la compañía.
> 
> Desde el punto de vista técnico, fuentes del mercado consideran un hecho "importante" que consiga romper el nivel de los 0,06 euros por título ya que "quedaría abierto un canal alcista que rompería la media de las últimas treinta sesiones y podría impulsar las acciones hasta los 0,08 euros en las próximas semanas". No obstante, los analistas aprecian dos claros puntos de resistencia en los 0,067 euros y los 0,076 euros, respectivamente._



para todos los técnicos, dedicadle 5 segundos y contestad:
¿se podrían poner pegas a este publirreportaje? :rolleye:


(evolución de la cotización) Bolsa de Madrid - Ficha de VERTICE TRESCIENTOS SESENTA GRADOS, S.A.


----------



## alimon (7 Ago 2013)

Dimite el Secretario del Tesoro de Portugal


----------



## HisHoliness (7 Ago 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Noticias de Mercados - Vertice 360 se dispara un 25% con el volumen más alto de su historia
> 
> Ayer subió un 25% y hoy está subiendo un 9%
> 
> ...




La elipse está muy bien conseguida, en el sitio exacto. Los colores un poco apagados eso si.


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Ago 2013)

pedazo de analisis TECNICO te ass marcado :XX:


----------



## HisHoliness (7 Ago 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pedazo de analisis TECNICO te ass marcado :XX:



No sea burro, que se le olvida la hache. Es "te hass marcado".


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Ago 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> No sea burro, que se le olvida la hache. Es "te hass marcado".



No es olvido , MV lo tiene todo friamente calculado :no:


----------



## Hinel (7 Ago 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Noticias de Mercados - Vertice 360 se dispara un 25% con el volumen más alto de su historia
> 
> Ayer subió un 25% y hoy está subiendo un 9%
> 
> ...



Volumen, RSI, MACD, etc, son excusas a posteriori.


----------



## paulistano (7 Ago 2013)

Vendidas las gamesas.

Podeis sacar gifs y demas, ojalá suba ahora un 20%:Aplauso:

Pero servidor se conforma con ejecutar plusvis de 750 euros, que unidas a las de esta mañana de sacyr hacen 1000 euritos en un solo dia, cantado en vivo y directo.

Compra con el desayuno y vende antes de la siesta, es el nuevo sell in may and go away :Baile:


Seguimos con sacyr que parece que se anima:8:


----------



## Felix (7 Ago 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Vendidas las gamesas.
> 
> Podeis sacar gifs y demas, ojalá suba ahora un 20%:Aplauso:
> 
> ...


----------



## Tono (7 Ago 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> La elipse está muy bien conseguida, en el sitio exacto. Los colores un poco apagados eso si.



Yo creo que el color va bien, da un aire triste, casi como a desesperación


Han publicitado la subida de esta acción en varias webs con palabras como:

_Vértice 360 sigue acaparando los focos del mercado. 
La mayor subida del Mercado Continuo la ha protagonizado este martes Vertice 360 grados._


Esto tiene mucha miga, a ver que le parece a Janus, que sabe de que va el tema y conoce al dueño



> La filial europea del fondo de capital riesgo HIG Capital, que compró a finales del pasado año el 49,99% del capital de Vértice Servicios Audiovisuales (VSA) con una inversión comprometida de 20 millones de euros, se ha convertido en socio único de esta sociedad al adquirir a Vértice 360º nuevas participaciones por el 50,01% restante de la compañía, que actualmente posee Vértice 360º.



(esta empresa es de la persona que se ha aliado con Romana la presidenta del banco malo, en una alianza estratégica para sacar la poca chicha, supongo que lo mejor, que hay en la Sareb. A cuenta de la salud de nuestros bolsillos)


----------



## paulistano (7 Ago 2013)

Felix dijo:


>



Jajaja, será la mistela de la sobremesa, pero me ha hecho hasta gracia y todo la cara de cabrón de ese impresentable)


----------



## ponzi (7 Ago 2013)

alimon dijo:


> No se si estoy muy de acuerdo.
> 
> Si yo tengo 3 gallinas que me dan 21 huevos a la semana, pero tengo que pagar 20 por el préstamo de las gallinas, estoy jodido.
> 
> ...



Estas creyendo que las tres gallinas dan por igual 7 huevos cada una y que además este hecho permanecerá inmutable a lo largo del tiempo,puede que esto no sea así.Además cuando estas en negocios con roces del 4% y estas endeudado al 8% tienes un serio problema, es mejor reducir el balance. Por otro lado el dueño sabe perfectamente que gallina esta mas cascada o cual ha sido mas explotada.Se de alguna empresa que después de comprar algún gran negocio no ha conseguido los resultados esperados...y algún caso de varios cientos de mill


----------



## Abner (7 Ago 2013)

En los futuros nos hemos quedado a 8 puntos del 8590. 

Trolleoncios.


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Ago 2013)

Abner dijo:


> En los futuros nos hemos quedado a 8 puntos del 8590.
> 
> Trolleoncios.



despues del pullback vas a flipar con el peponeo del ibex


----------



## paulistano (7 Ago 2013)

Ande andará pepitoria??

Jato, cuentenos sus vacaciones.


----------



## Tono (7 Ago 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pedazo de analisis TECNICO te ass marcado :XX:




la patada que le meto yo ahí y se queda sin rabo, micifús repelente


----------



## Shanti (7 Ago 2013)

Abner dijo:


> En los futuros nos hemos quedado a 8 puntos del 8590.
> 
> Trolleoncios.



El mercado de futuros no cierra hasta las 20 horas. A las 17:43 se han tocado los 8591.

Así que apúntate el gallifante .


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Ago 2013)

Nervo sister's @ BCN airport


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Nervo sister's @ BCN airport



mas loca que una cabra :o


----------



## amago45 (7 Ago 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Noticias de Mercados - Vertice 360 se dispara un 25% con el volumen más alto de su historia
> 
> Ayer subió un 25% y hoy está subiendo un 9%
> 
> ...



UBS soltó 1.5 millones de acciones hoy en cómodos paquetitos. Según VisualEconomy, no las han comprado este año ... ... ¿pueden haber vendido a pérdidas? ::::::


----------



## bertok (7 Ago 2013)

atman dijo:


> Pues bueno, pues vale, mientras alguno le pregunta al ibex a ver a donde va... yo le meto un corto aquí.
> 
> Se me adelantó Janus con la apreciación...
> 
> ...



Es un tema de que con poco volumen lo mantienen ahí arriba.

Ahora el dinero está en el SP. Está muy, muy fácil.

Sin hacer nada raro de asumir SL lejanos ni riesgos excesivos: anteayer canté una posi de +100 USD, ayer canté una posi de 2600 USD y hoy te he sacado 450 USD (muy mal operados por cierto ya que si hubiese aguantado un poco más le había sacado por encima de 1400USD )

El giro del SP ha sido perfecto y lo suficientemente suave como para poder entrar y salir sin ninguna angustia ni prisa.

Vamos a buscar más cortos un poco más arriba.

Suerte


----------



## atman (7 Ago 2013)

A tomar por saco el corto al ibex... quiere alguien hacer el favor de sacarle el cohete del culo al índice patrio??


----------



## bertok (7 Ago 2013)

Krim dijo:


> +320 de spread con el DAX...me parece que era ayer cuando tenía -400!!!



Eso mismo iba a postear. Hace varias semanas había un -420 y ahora un +320.

Culibex rocks !!!


----------



## hydra69 (7 Ago 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> UBS soltó 1.5 millones de acciones hoy en cómodos paquetitos. Según VisualEconomy, no las han comprado este año ... ... ¿pueden haber vendido a pérdidas? ::::::



balance y la gestión de 2012. Un ejercicio que el grupo cerró con unas pérdida de 40,7 millones de euros, lo que supone un incremento de los números rojos del 16,6% con respecto a los 35 millones negativos de 2011. No obstante, la firma matizaba que sin extraordinarios (deterioro del fondo de comercio, ajuste en créditos fiscales, resultados financieros por desinversiones y otros conceptos, deterioro de activos intangibles gastos no recurrentes) el resultado neto habría sido de -7,46 millones de euros. 

reducción del capital social en 80,56 millones de euros (de los 102,25 millones actuales a 21,69 millones) mediante la disminución del valor nominal de cada una de las 309,87 millones de acciones ordinarias con derecho a voto que componen actualmente el capital social (esto es, de los 0,33 euros por acción actuales a los 0,07 euros por título). La finalidad de esta operación será compensar la totalidad de las pérdidas de ejercicios anteriores y dotar la reserva voluntaria, aproximando de esta manera el valor nominal de la acción a su valor de cotización bursátil. 

Con todo, como punto sexto del orden del día, se someterá a votación un aumento del capital social por importe de 1,93 millones de euros, mediante la emisión de 27,66 millones de nuevas acciones ordinarias de 0,07 euros de valor nominal cada una de ellas, de la misma clase y serie que las actualmente en circulación, para su suscripción por acreedores ordinarios, cuyo desembolso se llevará a cabo mediante compensación de créditos. Además, los accionistas deberán dar luz verde a la retribución del consejo de administración para este 2013, que será semejante la aprobada para el ejercicio anterior: 2.000 euros en concepto de dietas por asistencia a las reuniones del consejo (máximo 14); 1.250 euros por la asistencia a los encuentros de las distintas comisiones (máximo 7); y 20.000 euros como retribución fija anual.


Y Deloitte como auditor....

Cada cual con su dinero hace lo que quiere...


----------



## bertok (7 Ago 2013)

atman dijo:


> A tomar por saco el corto al ibex... quiere alguien hacer el favor de sacarle el cohete del culo al índice patrio??



Méte la pasta en el SP. Está a huevo


----------



## Tono (7 Ago 2013)

atman dijo:


> A tomar por saco el corto al ibex... quiere alguien hacer el favor de sacarle el cohete del culo al índice patrio??



cohete, cohete... 
más bien una sucesión de pedetes por la mala digestión del ladrillo
verás como baja cuando haya que soltar todo lo que está estreñido dentro


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Eso mismo iba a postear. Hace varias semanas había un -420 y ahora un +320.
> 
> Culibex rocks !!!



8950 contado , ahi dejo eso :fiufiu:


----------



## aitor33 (7 Ago 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Ande andará pepitoria??
> 
> Jato, cuentenos sus vacaciones.



Y mulder...y señor pollastre...y, aquí no hay quien viva que no ha vuelto a pisar el foro...


----------



## bertok (7 Ago 2013)

aitor33 dijo:


> Y mulder...y señor pollastre...y, aquí no hay quien viva que no ha vuelto a pisar el foro...



ANHQV con sus 2800 en el putibex ....

Los podemos ver.


----------



## atman (7 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Méte la pasta en el SP. Está a huevo



Pues justo eso llevo, la docenita, como si fueran huevos. Y me quedo aquí, que estoy muy bien. Ahora es cosa de dejarlo correr... y acompañar... hasta los 1.200 o por ahí... ::


----------



## bertok (7 Ago 2013)

atman dijo:


> Pues justo eso llevo, la docenita, como si fueran huevos. Y me quedo aquí, que estoy muy bien. Ahora es cosa de dejarlo correr... y acompañar... hasta los 1.200 o por ahí... ::



Eso son casi 290k de plusvis ::::::

Con 10 veces menos firmo donde sea 8:


----------



## Corew (7 Ago 2013)

Yo no soy capaz de entender porque el IBEX no ha bajado aun a 5000 puntos. Todas las empresas son PUFOS. Balances mas falsos que los mortadelos.

Por ejemplo... Santander... dando vueltas sobre los 5 Euros, desde los 15? que tenia en la burbuja. Y eso sin contar con que cada 3 meses, en vez de de dividendos han ido engañando a la gente con nuevas acciones, por lo que cada accion vale menos trozo del pastel.

Claro que nunca llevaran a perdidas todos los impagados de empresas y cipotecones...


----------



## atman (7 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Eso son casi 290k de plusvis ::::::
> 
> Con 10 veces menos firmo donde sea 8:



:XX: Ojalá!! :XX:

Y, ahora, piense en lo que palmo si le pongo stops, por ejemplo, en 1740, :cook:


----------



## ghkghk (7 Ago 2013)

aitor33 dijo:


> Y mulder...y señor pollastre...y, aquí no hay quien viva que no ha vuelto a pisar el foro...



Mulder lee, porque cuando un forero reveló una herramienta suya, enseguida dio thanks a quien avisó. Pollastre más de lo mismo, de tanto en tanto se deja caer. Hay épocas en las que escribir mucho quema, y la gemte necesita un descanso. Me parece bien. Hasta sano.

ANHQV sí lo tengo más desaparecido... y no me gusta. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## bertok (7 Ago 2013)

atman dijo:


> :XX: Ojalá!! :XX:
> 
> Y, ahora, piense en lo que palmo si le pongo stops, por ejemplo, en 1740, :cook:



Es una aberración poner el SL tan lejos en una posición en el SP.


----------



## paulistano (7 Ago 2013)

aitor33 dijo:


> Y mulder...y señor pollastre...y, aquí no hay quien viva que no ha vuelto a pisar el foro...



Lo pregunto por eso, espero que sea desconexion de las vacas y no desconexión voluntaria:ouch:


----------



## bertok (7 Ago 2013)

Cortos en SP, en 1691,29. SL en 1694,29


----------



## Ajetreo (7 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Cortos en SP, en 1691,29. SL en 1694,29



Voycon usted que tengo la tarde muy aburrida
Corto pero entré en 1687, El SL me lo estoy pensando -dibujando:ouch:

Ummm ..1691... 
Hoy tiene que bajar :cook:


----------



## bertok (7 Ago 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Voycon usted que tengo la tarde muy aburrida
> Corto pero entré en 1687, El SL me lo estoy pensando -dibujando:ouch:
> 
> Ummm ..1691...
> Hoy tiene que bajar :cook:



Nos van a pandorear, voy a ajustar el SL.


----------



## alimon (7 Ago 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Voycon usted que tengo la tarde muy aburrida
> Corto pero entré en 1687, El SL me lo estoy pensando -dibujando:ouch:
> 
> Ummm ..1691...
> Hoy tiene que bajar :cook:



Pues todos juntos como hermanosssss (lease cantando)

Yo también voy, con mi mierdabroker R4 y sus mierda cfds de indices. (7k de garantías para 1 mísero contrato)

entro a 1691,90 -1688,90 en el CFD

---------- Post added 07-ago-2013 at 19:32 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Nos van a pandorear, voy a ajustar el SL.



Tenga Fe. 

Velote rojo en el DJ.


----------



## Ajetreo (7 Ago 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Tenga Fe.
> 
> Velote rojo en el DJ.



Esto de la bolsa ¿Tiene algún Santo Patrón?

Los bancos tienen a San Carlos Borromeo

Quedaría muy mono con sus velitas y todo junto a los visillos de la trinchera :XX::XX:


----------



## bertok (7 Ago 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Pues todos juntos como hermanosssss (lease cantando)
> 
> Yo también voy, con mi mierdabroker R4 y sus mierda cfds de indices. (7k de garantías para 1 mísero contrato)
> 
> ...



Si no se mete rápido por debajo de 1691, es muy probable que nos jodan, al menos para mi SL.

Fe tengo, estudio mucho las posis a la hora de arriesgar, pero voy bastante cargado.


----------



## atman (7 Ago 2013)

Es que no me cojen el teléfono... no, sí, es que... estaba llamando a... bueno, quería decirles que lo del rating AAA de Fitch era a Alemania... ALEMANIA, no España... es que yo creo que lo han leído mal o algo...


----------



## bertok (7 Ago 2013)

Están marcando el nivel, nos la estamos jugando aquí mismo.

---------- Post added 07-ago-2013 at 17:39 ----------

*Vaaaamos coño*

---------- Post added 07-ago-2013 at 17:44 ----------


----------



## atman (7 Ago 2013)

Va, venga, me vendo unas Diageo que tengo por ahí... todo sea por la causa...


----------



## Ajetreo (7 Ago 2013)

Saquen al Santo!!!!!!, que va a empezar a llover y velas hacia abajo

Op topic... Esta la tarde en Bcn de un pesado que mata... Espero que empiece a tronar y llover pronto


----------



## paulistano (7 Ago 2013)

Venga coño, por el equipo.... Tirenme el SP!!!


----------



## bertok (7 Ago 2013)

Ajusto un poco el SL ::


----------



## paulistano (7 Ago 2013)

Alimon que es eso de 1691-1688?


----------



## alimon (7 Ago 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Alimon que es eso de 1691-1688?



1691 era el SP en el momento del corto.

1688 era el CFD del SP en el momento del corto, que esta vinculado al futuro del índice.

---------- Post added 07-ago-2013 at 19:59 ----------




alimon dijo:


> 1691 era el SP en el momento del corto.
> 
> 1688 era el CFD del SP en el momento del corto, que esta vinculado al futuro del índice.



Malita pinta tiene ahora. DJ hacia arriba



Stop en entrada menos comisiones. A puntito de volar.

Volado. Nos quedamos en paz, pero hemos matado 15 minutos de aburrimiento.

Otra vez será.


----------



## Ajetreo (7 Ago 2013)

Pongo el Santo, segun parece es el mismo que el los bancos














Anda que no es feo ni nada.... pongan unas nenas para compensa que esto entra en el "feismo"


----------



## paulistano (7 Ago 2013)

Alimon eso es siempre así con los cfd o ha sido mala suerte? 

No será una especie de spread que se cobran, no? 

Es que yo de eso ni idea....


----------



## alimon (7 Ago 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Alimon eso es siempre así con los cfd o ha sido mala suerte?
> 
> No será una especie de spread que se cobran, no?
> 
> Es que yo de eso ni idea....



No, es siempre así. Vamos por lo menos en mi broker y con los indices que suelo usar que son Ibex, SP, DJ y DAX.

Es más, cuando vence el futuro, hay una diferencia de 100 puntos durante varios dias.

Pero replica a la perfección los movimientos del índice,solo que en este caso 3 puntos más abajo.

A veces me llevo mis sustillos al mirar el dato pensando que es el indice,no creas.


En acciones, el CFD replica al milimetro al valor que cubre.


----------



## paulistano (7 Ago 2013)

Entiendo que esta el precio del sp en el momento, y el precio que el creador de mercado te da del sp? 

Y luego entiendo que tus plusvis son en función del precio que marque el creador de mercado?

---------- Post added 07-ago-2013 at 20:11 ----------

Ok no había leído lo anterior. 

Gracias


----------



## ponzi (7 Ago 2013)

atman dijo:


> Va, venga, me vendo unas Diageo que tengo por ahí... todo sea por la causa...



Si señor diageo,menudo ojo tienes para los negocios Tengo unas ganas de que llegue el madmax y caiga a plomo buff.Como negocio es un chollo, simple , repetitivo con fuerte imagen de marca y con una clientela fiel hasta la muerte (en sentido literal...como las tabacaleras),ademas apenas invierten en i+d.Desde q conoci las fabricas de heineken,jameson y guinnes lo tengo clarisimo,en mi cartera para el largo plazo tengo que hacer un hueco para las bebidas alcoholicas,la unica pega es que todo el mundo sabe que son negocios espectaculares desde al capone y nadie los regala.


----------



## bertok (7 Ago 2013)

Fuera, me paga la comisión.

Se ha torcido lo que parecía una buena operación. Que sean así todas las malas operaciones.

Seguimos buscando cortos.


----------



## alimon (7 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Fuera, me paga la comisión.
> 
> Se ha torcido lo que parecía una buena operación. Que sean así todas las malas operaciones.
> 
> Seguimos buscando cortos.



Sin duda. Pero SL es dios, y punto.


----------



## bertok (7 Ago 2013)

Lo que está haciendo entre los 1690 y los 1692 es importante.

A ver donde rompe. ¿rojo colorao?


----------



## alimon (7 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Lo que está haciendo entre los 1690 y los 1692 es importante.
> 
> A ver donde rompe. ¿rojo colorao?



Pues ahi va la ruptura.

Que mamones.


----------



## bertok (7 Ago 2013)

Caguen sus putos muertos ...


----------



## atman (7 Ago 2013)

Por cierto... para los forofos de la salida Islandesa, que todavía quedarán...

IMF Warns on Icelandic Economy - WSJ.com


Por cierto, para los quieran estar al día:

http://www.cientifica.com/wp-content/uploads/downloads/2013/07/Investing-in-Graphene.pdf


----------



## HisHoliness (7 Ago 2013)

Era otro fake....


----------



## Ajetreo (7 Ago 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Era otro fake....



Que no, que hoy cae


----------



## Tono (7 Ago 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Esto de la bolsa ¿Tiene algún Santo Patrón?
> 
> Los bancos tienen a San Carlos Borromeo
> 
> Quedaría muy mono con sus velitas y todo junto a los visillos de la trinchera :XX::XX:



:XX::XX::XX:

Buscando por "patron saint of stock brokers" me sale que es Saint Matthew



> Saint Matthew is the Patron saint of accountants and bankers. St Matthew is also the patron saint of security guards and stock brokers.



Pero por lo que conozco a los HVEI me da que son todos unos bárbaros impíos adoradores de las bestias:







---------- Post added 07-ago-2013 at 20:56 ----------




atman dijo:


> Por cierto, para los quieran estar al día:
> 
> http://www.cientifica.com/wp-content/uploads/downloads/2013/07/Investing-in-Graphene.pdf



A ver si al final las carboneras de Janus se hacen de oro por el grafeno


----------



## inversobres (7 Ago 2013)

Gol de señor y cierre alcista en usa.

Me pasare a recoger el owned si es necesario.


----------



## Ajetreo (7 Ago 2013)

Abandono, pillo las comisiones y lo dejo .... ni cae, ni llueve


----------



## bertok (7 Ago 2013)

Esas carboneras ...

*Never-Ending Pain for This Coal Miner
*

Coal miners are some of the most beaten down stocks this year. And one of the most unfortunate companies among coal miners is Walter Energy (NYSE: WLT). The stock is down 71% already. Investors hoped that the second quarter earnings report would show some improvements. This was not the case.

*No positive changes so far
*
Walter Energy has beaten earnings estimates, losing $34.5 million, or $0.55 per share. Revenue was $441 million, down 10%. The company has decreased its met coal sales volume by 12%. The interest expense weighed on the results once again. Walter Energy paid $53 million of interest in the second quarter.

Walter Energy’s management must regret the decision to take that much debt to purchase Western Coal for $3.3 billion back in 2011. Then, the price of coal was rising. Now, it's way below the levels of 2011 and shows no signs of improvement. Walter Energy’s long-term debt stood at $2.6 billion at the end of the second quarter.

Other market participants confirm that the market remains oversupplied. Arch Coal (NYSE: ACI) and Alpha Natural Resources (NYSE: ANR) have stated they see continuing pressure on the prices of both met coal and steam coal. Both companies have finished the second quarter with a loss. Low coal prices and debt burden weighed on the results.

Arch Coal has accumulated $5 billion of debt, while Alpha Natural Resources owes $3.35 billion. This poses significant risks for both companies. The situation with coal prices has not improved, and investors are getting nervous. Companies struggle to produce meaningful cash flows, and their stocks are under pressure.

*Liquidity concerns
*
*Walter Energy’s liquidity has been under the spotlight for some time. The company has finished the quarter with $171 million of cash on hand and $317 million available under the revolving credit agreement*. The company stated that it planned asset sales that would bring in $250 million in 9 months. This would ease the short-term pain, but would not cure long-term problems.

Just like other miners, Walter Energy needs higher coal prices. The company can exist with current prices until the big debt repayment comes due. The same is true for both Arch Coal and Alpha Natural Resources. These companies are in a better situation from a liquidity point of view. Arch Coal finished the second quarter with $900 million of cash and $300 million of borrowing capacity. Alpha Natural Resources ended with $1 billion of cash and $0.9 billion available under the credit facility.

Given the current situation, coal miners will have trouble refinancing their debt if necessary. *Walter Energy tried to refinance its debt in June, but gave up the idea just a week after the initial announcement.
*
*Outlook
*
Global crude steel production was up 2% year-over-year in the second quarter. Met coal projects that were started some time ago in Australia and the U.S. continue to come to market, adding to supply. Currently, 20% - 30% of global coal supply is uneconomic. Ultimately, it will lead to supply cuts, leading to price increases. The problem is that no one knows when exactly that will happen. Every coal producer wants to live, and they find the means to survive.

The battle on costs continues. Walter Energy has improved its cash cost per ton by 12.6% sequentially. The company has stated that it would shut any mine that does not bring positive results. Arch Coal has shut 2 contract mines at Cumberland River. These moves are good, but not good enough to lift the companies out of their problems. Coal miners continue to depend on coal prices and the world economic outlook.

*Bottom line
**
The clock is ticking for Walter Energy. The situation with prices does not improve, and the debt level continues to put pressure on the company. The stock trades at a 0.68 P/B, which is more expensive than Arch Coal’s 0.30 P/B and Alpha Natural Resources’ 0.23 P/B. All these companies are not expected to be profitable for the next two years.
*
Short-term downside risks prevail for all three companies. The long term upside potential is big, given the level of cost optimization that the companies had to implement. However, I think it will get worse before it gets better. 


---------- Post added 07-ago-2013 at 19:04 ----------

[/COLOR]Con un cierre hoy por debajo de los 1690, continua bajista el SP.

Última hora importante


----------



## << 49 >> (7 Ago 2013)

Tono dijo:


> me sale que es Saint Matthew



O sea, lo que viene siendo San Mateo.


----------



## HisHoliness (7 Ago 2013)

Joder que velote en el DJ!


----------



## Tono (7 Ago 2013)

<< 49 >> dijo:


> O sea, lo que viene siendo San Mateo.



Sí, lo que pasa es que estamos en la hora del SP500 y queda más fisno


----------



## Janus (7 Ago 2013)

O mucho cambia James River Coal o ya presenta la tarjeta de oposiciones a quiebra rápida. Está capitalizando 67M con unas ventas de 1,1B. Eso sí, deuda a porrillo.

Para que se hagan una idea, Patriot Coal Corporation capitaliza 16M y ventas de 1,9B. Está en quiebra pero espero que en unos meses salga y vuelva a cotizar.


----------



## HisHoliness (7 Ago 2013)

Una preguntita para técnicos...de que herramientas/indicadores os fiais mas? cuales utilizais?

yo no salgo de Volumen RSI para acciones y RSI para indices...


----------



## inversobres (7 Ago 2013)

Han tirado el vix, subia un 9% y ahora un 2% escaso. Cierre verde o cerca, han tocado donde lo deboan hacer y parriba.


----------



## bertok (7 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> O mucho cambia James River Coal o ya presenta la tarjeta de oposiciones a quiebra rápida. Está capitalizando 67M con unas ventas de 1,1B. Eso sí, deuda a porrillo.
> 
> Para que se hagan una idea, Patriot Coal Corporation capitaliza 16M y ventas de 1,9B. Está en quiebra pero espero que en unos meses salga y vuelva a cotizar.



No pierdas de vista a Walter Energy, le queda pasta para poco tiempo.

Sé que es una de las que más te gusta en cuanto a calidad del negocio, pero "the figures are the fact"


----------



## Janus (7 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> No pierdas de vista a Walter Energy, le queda pasta para poco tiempo.
> 
> Sé que es una de las que más te gusta en cuanto a calidad del negocio, pero "the figures are the fact"



Si no me equivoco, Walter está pagando un 4% de sus ventas en intereses anuales. Los bancos les están dejando secos de forma que destruyen cash-flow y la caja va bajando y bajando.


----------



## inversobres (7 Ago 2013)

Chupinazo al canto. O mucho cambia esto o esta semana volvemos por encima de los 1700.


----------



## bertok (7 Ago 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Una preguntita para técnicos...de que herramientas/indicadores os fiais mas? cuales utilizais?
> 
> yo no salgo de Volumen RSI para acciones y RSI para indices...



He estado mucho años analizando sistemas y poniéndolos en real. Mientras más complicado lo pongas, menos señales te dará y por contra más fiable será.

Te aseguro que mientras más simple sea un sistema, mejor funciona. Los sistemas no valen para todos los cruces, si no que se adaptan a los movimientos de determinados cruces.

He estado años tradeando a lo bestia (miles de operaciones al año) el EUR/JPY porque a mi sistema le mostraba la suficiente volatilidad y se comportaba muy bien.

1. Me vale con usar un MACD en TF de 1 hora con confirmación retrasada de 1 vela (en TF de 1 min usaba un retraso de 3 velas pero ya sólo uso 1 vela). Demasiado fácil para ser bueno ::.

2. Lo importante es que uso un algoritmo para calcular el tamaño del SL para cada señal de compra en función de las 3 señales de compra anteriores y del tamaño de las oscilaciones anteriores.

3. El Profit Limit lo pongo a pelo aunque alguna vez lo varío en función d ela volatilidad anterior. Algunas salidas las hago a pelo si previamente se me cruza otra señal de venta antes de llegar al SL o al Profit Limit.

A mí me va muy bien en el EURJPY, en cambio lo he probado en la Ag y va francamente mal. En el EUR/USD me va bien pero le falta volatilidad para alcanzar el Profit Limit en un tiempo razonable.

Hace unos años, estuve en contacto con otros foreros debatiendo sobre sistemas automáticos. Podéis flipar con los sistemas que tienen algunos: seguimiento de tendencia con EMA30 y pendiente mayor de 45º, entradas en función de MACD, RSI y CCI. Salidas basadas en Parabolic SAR y diagramas de decisión .....

Por ahí hay mucho nivel 8:


----------



## mataresfacil (7 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> He estado mucho años analizando sistemas y poniéndolos en real. Mientras más complicado lo pongas, menos señales te dará y por contra más fiable será.
> 
> Te aseguro que mientras más simple sea un sistema, mejor funciona. Los sistemas no valen para todos los cruces, si no que se adaptan a los movimientos de determinados cruces.
> 
> ...



Dios mio hablas Klingon. :8:


----------



## Janus (7 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> He estado mucho años analizando sistemas y poniéndolos en real. Mientras más complicado lo pongas, menos señales te dará y por contra más fiable será.
> 
> Te aseguro que mientras más simple sea un sistema, mejor funciona. Los sistemas no valen para todos los cruces, si no que se adaptan a los movimientos de determinados cruces.
> 
> ...



Sin el hit ratio los sistemas no pueden catalogarse como buenos ni malos. Es cierto que van a nivel de cruce pero tambiem qie dependen del movimiento de fondo tendencial y del timeframe.

No utilizas el sistema del palpito?.


----------



## paulistano (7 Ago 2013)

Sacyrenosos, algo de info, por TÉCNICO, publicado esta mañana.

Sacyr: presenta una directriz alcista quotde manualquot - Analisis tecnico


----------



## alimon (7 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> He estado mucho años analizando sistemas y poniéndolos en real. Mientras más complicado lo pongas, menos señales te dará y por contra más fiable será.
> 
> Te aseguro que mientras más simple sea un sistema, mejor funciona. Los sistemas no valen para todos los cruces, si no que se adaptan a los movimientos de determinados cruces.
> 
> ...




Yo uso el famoso sistema MISKOJO.




Es decir, Vas a subir o bajar por Mis Kojones.

A veces funciona muy bien.





Nah, realmente para metesacas en índices como el de hoy en el SP, Uso lo básico. MACD, RSI y luego un indicador de Strengh (un estocastico vamos). 

Los calibré durante unos días para que medio dierán puntos de entrada y salida. Procuro meter cortos o largos,solo cuando coinciden además de los tres indicadores, las velas se van o tocan el canal.

No me ha ido mal, pero vamos, también me falla, especialmente cuando sube o baja para después quedarse lateral.


----------



## ponzi (7 Ago 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Yo uso el famoso sistema MISKOJO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anda utilizamos el mismo sistema "miskojo"Retando a las leyes de la gravedad...Pirata para no perder las viejas costumbres.....¿Como ves el grafico de Telefónica?


----------



## hydra69 (7 Ago 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Sacyrenosos, algo de info, por TÉCNICO, publicado esta mañana.
> 
> Sacyr: presenta una directriz alcista quotde manualquot - Analisis tecnico



Si bueno esa directriz alcista....está desde mayo ....estos van a gol de señor....

[YOUTUBE]xDhDABd7iJU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sinnombrex (7 Ago 2013)

Ponzi, hace tiempo buscabas las posiciones cortas del mercado Alemán, cosa que yo también estaba muy interesado. 

Cansado de buscar y no encontrar les escribí directamente para preguntar y esta fue su respuesta:




> thank you for your interest in our market place.
> 
> Unfortunaltely there is no such statistic available for Frankfurt Stock Exchange.
> 
> ...



Para que no pierdas el tiempo buscando, por lo menos en esa web.


----------



## paulistano (7 Ago 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> Si bueno esa directriz alcista....está desde mayo ....estos van a gol de señor....
> 
> [YOUTUBE]xDhDABd7iJU[/YOUTUBE]



Por supuesto, por eso dicen que es de manual.

De ahi lo que saco es que mientras no pierda los 2,60 (a ojo) no pierde la directriz....

Todos nos ponemos cachondos de pensar en tocar los 3.....o


----------



## bertok (7 Ago 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Yo uso el famoso sistema MISKOJO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En mis inicios llegué a usar ese mismo sistema pero daba muy pocas señales. El problema me venía a la hora de calcular dónde poner el SL. A mí no me va eso de me salgo cuando se giren los indicadores porque no me permite definir la pérdida potencial de forma apriorístic


----------



## hydra69 (7 Ago 2013)

Solo un apunte para paulistano bueno y para los que siguen a sacyr...

Bolsamania,habla de la directriz alcista y del soporte...


Lo que no cuentan es la bajista que tiene desde hace un par de años,que obviamente debería oponer algo de resistencia al valor......

Anda por los 3€-3,10.

Perfectamente puede hacer movimiento...estamparse o hacer como que la perfora(filtro) y corregir .


----------



## bertok (7 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Sin el hit ratio los sistemas no pueden catalogarse como buenos ni malos. Es cierto que van a nivel de cruce pero tambiem qie dependen del movimiento de fondo tendencial y del timeframe.
> 
> No utilizas el sistema del palpito?.



El hit lo puse en su día cuando expliqué el sistema en el foro. En esa época estarías contando ovejas ::::::

Más tonto y no naces. Tontolapolla ::

Sigue practicando, pringao


----------



## paulistano (7 Ago 2013)

Ya voy pillando por que los warrants tienen tan mala fama.

Corto desde 8550 vencimiento finales de 2013.

Ayer iba bajando 90 puntos y las ganancias eran del 4,65%.

Hoy lo suben 24 puntos respexto a mi nivel de entrada y me lo bajan un 6,82%.


----------



## ponzi (7 Ago 2013)

sinnombrex dijo:


> Ponzi, hace tiempo buscabas las posiciones cortas del mercado Alemán, cosa que yo también estaba muy interesado.
> 
> Cansado de buscar y no encontrar les escribí directamente para preguntar y esta fue su respuesta:
> 
> ...



Pues muchísimas gracias, yo ya empezaba a sospechar que no terminaba de comprender la mente retorcida de un germano.Estos tienen unos cojones mas grandes que las maracas de machin, tu fijate como hasta para despedirse te han metido la ultima frase en aleman, son la leche, es como discutir contra una exnovia despechada.Solo hay que ver como nos metieron la del pulpo con nuestras cajas aunque misteriosamente sus lander pasan desaparecidos ante el banco central y la comisión europea...ya veremos cuando destapen la caja de pandora.


----------



## Hinel (7 Ago 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Yo uso el famoso sistema MISKOJO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo básico... Macd, Rsi y Estocástico.... ahhhh, bien, bien. Solo te falta la media de 14. Creía que lo básico, era: desglose de timeframe, dobles con sl ceñido, y huecos de apertura con giro + Vix (noticias o speech).


----------



## alimon (7 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Anda utilizamos el mismo sistema "miskojo"Retando a las leyes de la gravedad...Pirata para no perder las viejas costumbres.....¿Como ves el grafico de Telefónica?



Me va a hacer quedar mal a mi y a mi cutre sistema pero bueno. Y más con un valor que no sigo más que como canario de la mina en algunos casos.

Pues ahora mismo está sobrecomprada. Pero tiene recorrido al alza si quiere, en principio hasta los 11,50 donde parece tener una primera resistencia.

En caso de superar la resistencia con ganas, la siguiente parada son los 13, y después los 15,40 aprox.

Dentro de que es un valor que no me interesa demasiado, yo esperaría a cogerla un poco más abajo, por donde pasa la media de 50, en torno a 10,35-40, y se alivie la sobrecompra.

Aunque por otro lado, el sector de las telecos parece estar repuntando.No hay más que ver a jazztel, y siendo lo que es TEF, pues algún día deberán espabilar digo yo.

Por debajo de 9,70, eso si, catacrock.


----------



## Janus (7 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> El hit lo puse en su día cuando expliqué el sistema en el foro. En esa época estarías contando ovejas ::::::
> 
> Más tonto y no naces. Tontolapolla ::
> 
> Sigue practicando, pringao



Respect!!!!! No pasa nada por decir el porcentaje de aciertos. Yo me mojo. Llevo el 61,3%.

Si quieres algo mas, ya sabes, dia y hora :


----------



## alimon (7 Ago 2013)

Hinel dijo:


> Lo básico... Macd, Rsi y Estocástico.... ahhhh, bien, bien. Solo te falta la media de 14. Creía que lo básico, era: desglose de timeframe, dobles con sl ceñido, y huecos de apertura con giro + Vix (noticias o speech).



Bueno, también tengo una bola de cristal, y a veces mato algún pollo para leer sus entrañas. Si te sirve.....ienso:ienso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Ago 2013)

Bocaditos de las islas égadas 














Ya _back to home_. Me iré incorporando poco a poco.


----------



## paulistano (7 Ago 2013)

Pirata bienvenido.

Pongase comodo.


----------



## ponzi (7 Ago 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Me va a hacer quedar mal a mi y a mi cutre sistema pero bueno. Y más con un valor que no sigo más que como canario de la mina en algunos casos.
> 
> Pues ahora mismo está sobrecomprada. Pero tiene recorrido al alza si quiere, en principio hasta los 11,50 donde parece tener una primera resistencia.
> 
> ...



Para nada le va a hacer quedar mal y no tienes ningún cutresistema, como dicen "en busca de la felicidad"


[youtube]BTPFcKZQTuw[/youtube]


Nunca dejes que nadie te diga que no puedes hacer algo, ni si quiera yo...

De hecho coincidimos bastante en el análisis, para mi tef es compra clara por debajo de 10,50 y como objetivo a corto plazo tengo los 11,50 y para el largo plazo 14-14,5 por la parte baja creo que es improbable que la veamos por debajo de 7.


----------



## davidautentico (8 Ago 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Dios mio hablas Klingon. :8:



Lo que ha contado Bertok es de lo más normal en foros de sistemas automáticos especializados. Hay mucho, pero mucho más, pero en este foro siempre se ha hablado plano y sencillo, más por divertimento que otra cosa.


----------



## mataresfacil (8 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> El hit lo puse en su día cuando expliqué el sistema en el foro. En esa época estarías contando ovejas ::::::
> 
> Más tonto y no naces. Tontolapolla ::
> 
> Sigue practicando, pringao



Tio no insultes, nadie deberia hacerlo en un hilo de Damas y caballeros.


----------



## paulistano (8 Ago 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Tio no insultes, nadie deberia hacerlo en un hilo de Damas y caballeros.




Me juego una caña a que en el fondo son amiguitos y estos insultos forman parte del jueguecillo que se traenienso:

---------- Post added 08-ago-2013 at 00:21 ----------

Recien sacado del horno.....otro analisto que por TECNICO ve los 3,12 o 3,26 si se superan los 2,91 comentados y de haber falsa ruptura se iria a los 2,60....

Augura buenas plusvis...que un analisto lo diga me da mal rollo.

Sacyr Vallehermoso valor candidato a unirse a la locura alcista del IBEX35 por GESPROBOLSA 08/08/13


----------



## ponzi (8 Ago 2013)

Fijaros un poco en el pasado de telefónica

Resultados de 2001


http://elpais.com/diario/2002/03/01/economia/1014937201_850215.html

Resultados 2002

http://elpais.com/diario/2003/02/28/economia/1046386802_850215.html

Si os fijais en aquel momento era casi el fin del mundo para telefonica, pues bien a pesar de toda la caída del beneficio que lleva ya acumulada estos últimos años ahora mismo factura mas del doble y gana mas del doble , sin embargo no cotiza al doble


http://www.invertia.com/mercados/bolsa/empresas/telefonica/resultados-rv011telefon

Si poneis el resultado del ultimo trimestre de cada año veréis los resultados desde 2001


----------



## ponzi (8 Ago 2013)

...............


----------



## Janus (8 Ago 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Me juego una caña a que en el fondo son amiguitos y estos insultos forman parte del jueguecillo que se traenienso:
> 
> ---------- Post added 08-ago-2013 at 00:21 ----------
> 
> ...



Yo mis amigos los eligo y este pollo no lo es. Se debe creer que por antiguedad tiene derechos especiales pero no voy a caer en sus provocaciones. Que siga su camino. A mi no me interesa como enfoca su manera de tratar a los demas.

Por descontado que no espero ni un sorry ni una fecha/hora/lugar. Me voy a reservar lo que pienso de un pollo resentido que aprovecha la minima para soltar lindezas porque si. Es bastante mas divertido el Jato por muchp que trolee puesto que por lo menos no va de ser superior. Y tambien cualquier forero que trata de aportar opiniones desde la humildad.

La verdad es que estoy un poquito hartito de wannabe, caiman y tontolapolla.
Debe ser un complejo mal curado porque sino es dificil de entender. De momento ya ha conseguido que pase de el en el Catacrock y aqui va en la misma linea. Terminare usando el ignore o pasando de este hilo que tanta deriva esta tomando.


----------



## atman (8 Ago 2013)

davidautentico dijo:


> Lo que ha contado Bertok es de lo más normal en foros de sistemas automáticos especializados. Hay mucho, pero mucho más, pero en este foro siempre se ha hablado plano y sencillo, más por divertimento que otra cosa.



Pues sí... y tampoco de trata de pasarse el día midiéndoselas... yo no acabo de entender la gente a su minimal system. Y resulta incapaz de ver más allá.

No sé, un ejemplo, a mí Elliot... como se lo diría... pero trato de estar al tanto de los patrones. Cosa harto difícil porque como nos pongamos, Elliot es peor que el gato, puede estar subiendo, bajando y haciendo el pino, todo a la vez. Supongo que todos hemos asistido a discusiones de ese pelo entre "surfistas" de Elliot.

Pero con todo, no está de más saber por donde van los tiros y saber cuando y como lo ven. Y saber que los sistemas más volátiles empezarán a pitar, los a los sistemas de volumenes les toca de otra manera... que a los astro-traders, les va a preocupar el cuarto creciente o esa tormenta solar, que Bernie habla a las 20:00, etc. etc. etc.

...y después de todo eso, seguiremos sin tener 500 millones para movernos en el mercado como nos gustaría. Y conseguir un resultado que se acercara un poco al de JP Morgan...

The Number Of Days In Which JPMorgan Lost Money Trading In The First Half Is.... | Zero Hedge

Por cierto, que del mismo ZH:

Someone Just Bet Big On A Spike In September "Taper" Volatility | Zero Hedge



PD: *Bertok*, no veo la necesidad de buscarle continuamente las vueltas al personal y faltar al respeto de nadie... una cosa es el vacile amistoso y otra cosa... es otra cosa. Tal vez se ha pasado demasiado tiempo en trinchera el aislamiento le ha cambiado el carácter. Pero, a ver, si es cosa de hormonas, verano y tal... váyase al Badoo, hombre, y busque a alguien que ponga en su cuestionario eso de "¿te gusta tener relaciones ocasionalmente con desconocidos?" o algo así...


PDD: Joer, me voy a tirar media hora corriengiendo las erratas... en fín espero que se me entiennda... es tarde y me voy a mimir...


----------



## paulistano (8 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Yo mis amigos los eligo y este pollo no lo es. Se debe creer que por antiguedad tiene derechos especiales pero no voy a caer en sus provocaciones. Que siga su camino. A mi no me interesa como enfoca su manera de tratar a los demas.
> 
> Por descontado que no espero ni un sorry ni una fecha/hora/lugar. Me voy a reservar lo que pienso de un pollo resentido que aprovecha la minima para soltar lindezas porque si. Es bastante mas divertido el Jato por muchp que trolee puesto que por lo menos no va de ser superior. Y tambien cualquier forero que trata de aportar opiniones desde la humildad.
> 
> ...



Pues debo una ronda, pensaba que estabais de coña:ouch:


----------



## Misterio (8 Ago 2013)

Parece que hoy puede ser el día de la rotura del famoso 8600, desde mi humilde opinión el Ibex sube no porque España se este recuperando de nada, sino porque el BCE esta haciendo de FED en Europa hoy por hoy aprovechando el silencio alemán por detrás esta imprimiendo a todo correr hasta que lleguen las elecciones alemanas.


----------



## aitor33 (8 Ago 2013)

Buenos días...esto sigue para arriba de momento.Yo de estas últimas subidas no me he llevado nada,a ver las AMDs si me dan una pequeña alegría pero de momento voy con leves perdidas.Lo que me está quedando claro de esta ultimas sesiones, es que cuando venga el guano hay que recordar que igual que se ha tirado días la bolsa subiendo, los días que se puede tirar bajando pueden ser épicos y, cuando lleguen hay que tener mucha paciencia y no olvidar que igual que el sp500no se cansa de subir, cuando baje igual lo hace sin frenos...

Bertok has meado fuera del tiesto...pídele disculpas a nuestro jefe pro-chicharros y aquí paz y después guano...


----------



## mataresfacil (8 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Yo mis amigos los eligo y este pollo no lo es. Se debe creer que por antiguedad tiene derechos especiales pero no voy a caer en sus provocaciones. Que siga su camino. A mi no me interesa como enfoca su manera de tratar a los demas.
> 
> Por descontado que no espero ni un sorry ni una fecha/hora/lugar. Me voy a reservar lo que pienso de un pollo resentido que aprovecha la minima para soltar lindezas porque si. Es bastante mas divertido el Jato por muchp que trolee puesto que por lo menos no va de ser superior. Y tambien cualquier forero que trata de aportar opiniones desde la humildad.
> 
> ...



Mi opinion, este hilo deberia ser intocable, es practicamente lo unico que queda de los origenes. El insulto gratuito deberia castigarse con expulsiones. Espero que no desesperes Janus, y a todos los que aportan tampoco.


----------



## bertok (8 Ago 2013)

*Verdes días*,

si el SP sube de los 1696, la corrección profunda deberá esperar.

Janus, cuando quieres te la coges con papel de fumar pero te pido disculpas.

Cuando escribí el post me parecía más light pero ahora al releerlo veo que es más "duro".

Amén

---------- Post added 08-ago-2013 at 06:25 ----------




atman dijo:


> Pues sí... y tampoco de trata de pasarse el día midiéndoselas... yo no acabo de entender la gente a su minimal system. Y resulta incapaz de ver más allá.
> 
> No sé, un ejemplo, a mí Elliot... como se lo diría... pero trato de estar al tanto de los patrones. Cosa harto difícil porque como nos pongamos, Elliot es peor que el gato, puede estar subiendo, bajando y haciendo el pino, todo a la vez. Supongo que todos hemos asistido a discusiones de ese pelo entre "surfistas" de Elliot.
> 
> ...



Atman, no quiero que se entienda mal.

Yo sigo un sistema que me va bien sólo en el EUR/JPY y es bastante simple. Es lo que busco porque no tengo ni tiempo ni paciencia para buscar sistemas complejos que necesiten de varias confirmaciones cruzadas.

Por ahí hay sistemas increíbles y por si hay alguna duda: salvo 2 ó 3 foreros del hilo, el resto (al menos yo) no llegamos a dummy en el tema de sistemas automáticos.

---------- Post added 08-ago-2013 at 06:55 ----------

Viendo el pre del SP, esta alarma la pueden arreglar a lo largo de la jornada de hoy

Markets In Turmoil; 3rd Red Day In A Row For Stocks | Zero Hedge


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Ago 2013)

buenos dias minileoncios 

tienes una forma un tanto extraña de pedir disculpas señor bertok , asi que se la vas a coger con papel de fumar , bueno tu veras chaval 

aqui pasa algo raro entre bertok y janus , ahi dejo eso :bla:


----------



## bertok (8 Ago 2013)

¿alguién quería cortos en Tesla?. Algunas de las sobrevaloraciones que se ven en USA, recuerdan a los primeros meses de 2000

Tesla "Earnings" Word Cloud | Zero Hedge

Actually since nobody bothered to read the damn thing, here is what the company said:

"Since consensus estimates reflect non-GAAP results with lease accounting, our comparable Q2 non-GAAP net income was $7 million or $0.05 per share."

This from the company that actually reports non-GAAP revenue:



And of course this:



Next follow-on offering: 4-6 weeks?


----------



## mataresfacil (8 Ago 2013)

Bueno, ahi vamos con sacyr, el muro atlantico entre 2,88 y 2,91, si lo supera con claridad a volar.


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Ago 2013)

apertura con gap , espero que dicho gap no se cierre hoy y que vayamos directo a la jran alcista , entre hoy y mañana la estamos tocando para luego hacer el pullback a la jran bajista culminandolo con el cierre del gapsito 8280 :Baile:


----------



## inversobres (8 Ago 2013)

8600 y tal. Otro rabazo del ibex y cia. Nos vemos arriba majetes.


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Ago 2013)

derechitos hacia la jran alcista , 8950 es el objetivo , ahi comenzara el pullback , el despioje extremo y luego el peponeo mas grande que haya visto bicho viviente :no:


----------



## mataresfacil (8 Ago 2013)

Mosquis.

Vallehermoso (Sacyr) acuerda con los bancos el precio de las viviendas para venderlas
MADRID, 07 AGO. (Bolsamania.com/BMS) .- Vallehermoso, la división inmobiliaria de Sacyr, está acordando con los bancos el precio de sus viviendas para poder venderlas en las actuales condiciones de mercado. Según Europa Press, Vallehermoso afronta un vencimiento de deuda de 86 millones de euros en 2013, el 7% del total de su pasivo (1.199 millones de euros). Su stock de viviendas para la venta asciende a 620. A las 17:01, Sacyr sube +1,3%, hasta 2,85 euros. C.P.O.


----------



## paulistano (8 Ago 2013)

Cómo era de esperar gamesa me la juega y se dispara. 

Ya estoy acostumbrado a estas cosas. 

Ahora esperemos que sea sacyr la que me de lo mio.


----------



## mataresfacil (8 Ago 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Cómo era de esperar gamesa me la juega y se dispara.
> 
> Ya estoy acostumbrado a estas cosas.
> 
> Ahora esperemos que sea sacyr la que me de lo mio.



Veremos, sacyr es un valor manipulado como ninguno, el unico miedo que me da es que si con el ibex viento en popa no ha conseguido arrancar, en una bajada puede hacer mucho daño.
Acuerdate de la barrida de ayer que fue algo espectacular y como termino el dia,


----------



## aitor33 (8 Ago 2013)

Y prisa se mueve y parece que va hacia arriba...


----------



## amago45 (8 Ago 2013)

Ojo a PRISA para largos a cortísimo plazo
En la preapertura se intercambiaron acciones a 0.20. Acaba de entrar BBVA con 350k a mercado ... hay un buén tapón en 0.20, pero en 20 minutos lleva mucho volumen en relación a lo que suele hacer habitualmente.
Dentro en 0.195 SL en 0.18

EDITO
Canguele, soy hombre de poca FED, parece que se para la acción
A ver si podemos salir en 0.199 ... :::


----------



## Algas (8 Ago 2013)

Buenos días,

acabo de entrar en el SABADELL. Le veo recorrido hasta los 2€... he entrado a 1,75 (y no entré ayer por estar en la playa, esto de las vacaciones...):ouch:


----------



## paulistano (8 Ago 2013)

Joder con sacyr que no despega. 

A ver si van a estar soltando papelitos. 

Mención a abengoa b, algunos de aquí compramos a 1,30.....lastima no haberlas aguantado.


----------



## Abner (8 Ago 2013)

de ayer sin tocar si no recuerdo mal (no tengo los datos delante, estoy en el curro), 8515 y 8465 (fut ambos).


----------



## bertok (8 Ago 2013)

El culibex desde las 06:00 hasta ahora se ha comido un -1% ....

No significa prácticamente nada porque con 1000 contratos lo llevan al nivel del Jato ::


----------



## hydra69 (8 Ago 2013)

Que tal sacyr?...como va?.....


----------



## bertok (8 Ago 2013)

Pooooonzi, ésta es de las que te gusta ::::::

Mapfre ¿es buena inversión?

*Mapfre ¿es buena inversión?
*

Mapfre es una empresa de la cual nadie suele vacilar con los amigos de que la lleva en cartera, no es Apple (en su momento) o Inditex (en su momento) o cualquier empresa más o menos exótica que se pone de moda y mucha gente aprovecha cualquier oportunidad para decir que la tienen en cartera. Mapfre es de las que se nombran en voz baja, no es vacilona, no tiene nada de exótico, es tranquila, aburrida, algo así como un plazo fijo (de los de antes) pero no nos equivoquemos, es buena empresa y puede ser buena inversión. No voy a insistir en la tesis defendida en artículos anteriores, sigo pensando que si invirtieran con fundamento un porcentaje significativo en variable e imitaran en parte a algunas grandes del sector que tienen hasta un 60% en variable, el BPA y la cotización se dispararían, pero Mapfre es lo que es y eso es lo que hay, es como las lentejas. Bueno dejémonos de historias y pasemos a los números.

No hace falta extenderse en explicar a qué se dedica la empresa, la actividad de Mapfre son los seguros, eso lo sabe todo el mundo y sobre la situación financiera nada que objetar, así que pasemos directamente a ver el origen de sus beneficios y su sostenibilidad.

Veamos la evolución de las primas en estos últimos años.

Notas: Como los datos de 2.013 son a mitad de año he incluido una casilla simplemente multiplicando por dos los datos semestrales, únicamente con objeto de ver los datos de forma más uniforme y comparable. En el artículo me refiero siempre a resultados antes de impuestos y otros (otros, es una partida pequeña y específica de la cuenta de explotación) salvo que se diga lo contrario.



Como vemos, habitualmente pierden dinero en la parte del seguro, pierden en los de vida y ganan en los de no vida, pero no suelen compensar, siempre pierden. También vemos que el crecimiento medio de las primas totales es del 9,9% anual. Si quisieran ganar dinero en las primas serían menos competitivos y generarían menos dinero para inversiones.

En el 1S de 2.013 van ganando 74.5 M€ pero dejemos que termine el año porque tanto en 2.011 como en 2.012 obtenían beneficio del seguro en el 1S y terminaron el año en pérdidas (2.012) o con mucho menos beneficio (2.011), no he entrado analizar el motivo ya que no lo considero excesivamente importante pues por una parte esto afecta a la actividad y no al negocio, pero principalmente porque viendo los informes de la empresa, creo estar razonablemente seguro de que la dirección es consciente de donde está su negocio e intenta (y lo consigue) controlar la actividad de la empresa de forma que se genere el máximo volumen de primas, aunque sea a costa de sacrificar un pequeño porcentaje de pérdidas en la parte de seguros.

Bien, ya hemos visto la evolución de la actividad, ahora pasemos a hablar del negocio de Mapfre que como vimos en algún artículo anterior son las inversiones en renta fija fundamentalmente, aunque el Reglamento de Ordenación del Seguro Privado les autoriza a invertir en renta variable cotizada en cualquier bolsa del mundo sin demasiados problemas.



El capital invertido procedente de la actividad de los seguros aumenta progresivamente todos los años una media del 6.1% y los resultados obtenidos por las mismas que son muy estables, oscilan alrededor de un 5.27% sobre el volumen del capital invertido. Esto hace que el BPA sea el que se refleja en la columna BPA que crece hasta 2.009, luego se estabiliza para disminuir en 2.012 y recuperarse en parte en 2.013. No obstante ha habido aumentos de capital en el periodo estudiado, por lo que adaptamos el BPA y queda de la forma que refleja la columna BPA-2 en la que se aprecia mejor la misma cadencia, pero más exagerada en los primeros años, pasando de 0.237 €/Acc. en 2.007 a 0.313 €/Acc. en 2.011, para luego descender en 2.0012 y recuperar en 2.013.

¿Qué ha pasado entre 2.011 y 2.013? Como consecuencia de la crisis, Mapfre ha tenido que hacer algunos ajustes extraordinarios por deterioros y digo extraordinarios porque se debe a problemas reales pero puntuales como el deterioro de inmuebles, las inversiones en Grecia y las inversiones en Bankia, estas pérdidas extraordinarias no tienen porqué producirse otra vez, las inversiones totales en inmuebles ascienden a 1.283M€ a 31/12/2.012 y están dotadas en algo más del 50%, las de Grecia ya están liquidadas totalmente y asumidas y las de Bankia no he conseguido información al respecto pero están al menos parcialmente (si no en su totalidad) asumidas, estas han supuesto una disminución del BPA en 2.011 de -0.035€/Acc por deterioro de activos; en 2.012 de -0.074€/Acc por deterioro de activos y además -0.082€/Acc por Grecia que queda liquidada totalmente y en el 1S de 2.013 ha disminuido el BPA en -0.064€/Acc por una dotación de 197.6M€ por deterioro de activos de los cuales 120.7M€ corresponden a Bankia.

Todo esto son problemas, todos los años todas las empresas tienen circunstancias que les benefician y otras que les perjudican (tipos de interés, tipos de cambio, aumento excepcional o disminución de siniestros, compra o venta de alguna empresa, etc.) pero lo fundamental en Mapfre es que la base de los beneficios que son las primas cobradas e invertidas ha seguido en aumento estos años a pesar de la crisis, si eliminamos estas pérdidas extraordinarias que se detallaban y valoraban en el párrafo anterior, el BPA quedaría conforme se refleja en la columna BPA-3 y aquí sí se ve un aumento constante y continuo del BPA, con la excepción de 2.013 que falta ver cómo queda pues, o bien es reflejo de la caída de la rentabilidad de las inversiones como consecuencia de la caída de rentabilidad de la renta fija o bien es efecto del menor crecimiento del volumen de las inversiones, en este segundo caso puede corregirse sin problemas puesto que este año llevan mucho beneficio en la actividad del seguro y pueden bajar márgenes para aumentar volumen de primas (que este año flojea en crecimiento) según interese.

Por último, para apoyar la tesis de que lo fundamental para determinar el BPA es el crecimiento de las primas, pondremos otro cuadro en el que vemos toda la historia

Simplemente leyendo, vemos que un crecimiento medio de un 9,9% en las primas, que pueden obtener sacrificando un -0.3% de resultado sobre el volumen de primas (18.5M€ aprox.)hacen que Mapfre disponga de un excedente de capital (actualmente de 36.6M€ aprox.) que supone el doble de las primas anuales, de forma permanente y creciendo un 6,1% anual compuesto, del cual obtiene un 5.3% de resultados medios anuales (por lo que el beneficio sobre el volumen de primas es de un 10,5% anual aprox.). Esto es muy importante pues una variación en el rendimiento del capital invertido porque varía el rendimiento total de la renta fija que tiene en cartera más la que adquiere, afectará en el doble y en el mismo sentido al beneficio antes de impuestos de la empresa.

No obstante lo anterior, la rentabilidad de la renta fija se puede considerar constante porque aunque en el mercado puede variar mucho, si Mapfre invierte y cobra los intereses de sus inversiones hasta vencimiento, las variaciones no son tan oscilantes como si especula sometida a los cambios de precios en el principal, de hecho tiene contabilizado en Cartera de Negociación únicamente 3,8mM€ que constituye la parte para gestionar a corto plazo, mientras el resto de las inversiones están contabilizadas a Vencimiento (1,4mM€) o en su mayor parte en Disponibles para la Venta (28,4mM€). Entiendo que la intención que tienen al contabilizarlas de esa forma es mantenerlas hasta el vencimiento, porque de lo contrario estarían en Cartera de Negociación, pero no quieren atarse las manos por si tienen que vender para hacer frente a algún siniestro importante o simplemente por estar libres. En el largo plazo considerando unos intereses combinados de estados y empresas, las variaciones no pueden ir más allá de un 1-2% y además unos años con otros se compensarán, cosa que no tiene porqué pasar en los plazos más cortos.

Recapitulando:

Sabemos que los resultados de Mapfre dependen del volumen que tenga invertido y este depende del volumen de primas que mantenga y genere.
Que el volumen de primas crece a un 10% anual y pueden mantenerlo adaptando el resultado del seguro, oscilando dentro de un pequeño margen.
Que el capital invertido resultante del volumen de primas aumenta anualmente un 6% y es muy probable que continuará aumentando, mientras es de esperar que el número de acciones permanecerá estable, por lo que la influencia de los rendimientos del capital invertido sobre el BPA cada vez será mayor.
Que el rendimiento del capital invertido depende de la rentabilidad de la renta fija y que actualmente una variación en el rendimiento de la renta fija afecta al resultado neto en el doble de la variación. Aunque a largo plazo y teniendo en cuenta la forma en que invierte Mapfre, la rentabilidad según el interés de la renta fija total de la cartera puede considerarse bastante estable.
Que los beneficios están obteniendo un crecimiento medio del 7.5% anual y mientras las inversiones sean solo en renta fija poco más se puede esperar.
Llegados a este punto creo que podemos calcular de manera razonable el precio máximo al que se debería comprar.

Hay una cita de Jason Zweig en los comentarios a los capítulos que hace en El Inversor Inteligente sobre un pasaje de Alicia en el País de las Maravillas: ¿me podrías indicar hacia dónde tengo que ir desde aquí?. Respuesta: Eso depende mucho del lugar al que quieras llegar.

¿A qué precio máximo compramos para que sea una buena inversión? Depende de lo que esperes obtener y cuando.

Si vamos a muy corto plazo mi respuesta (y esta es la única segura de las que voy a dar) es evidente: cambiar de blog o leer en algunos foros, porque puede que la respuesta esté en algún gráfico y en este blog de eso hay más bien poco.

Si vamos a medio plazo, tres o cinco años, creo que se pueden esperar unos crecimientos anuales en el BPA del 5% porque la rentabilidad media de estos últimos años está siendo muy irregular debido a provisiones y deterioros, la rentabilidad de la renta fija está decaída y además el efecto del incremento de volumen de primas (actualmente creciendo un 10%) respecto al número de acciones de la empresa (estable) influirá menos que a plazos más largos. El resultado a considerar creo que es razonable partir de 0.36€/Acc que es el que aflorará en cuanto cesen las provisiones extraordinarias ya que Mapfre no es como los bancos que pueden tener morosidad teóricamente ilimitada, cuando termine de dotar (si no lo ha hecho ya) ya no hay más historias y los resultados volverán a reflejar los resultados de las inversiones. Entonces, si esperamos

Obtener un 15% anual en 5 años,comprar hasta 2.73€/Acc con el que obtenemos, admitiendo las hipótesis anteriores, un rendimiento el primer año del 13.19% creciendo un 5% anual, lo que supone un rendimiento medio del 15%.

Obtener un 20% anual en 5 años,comprar hasta 2.05€/Acc.

Obtener un 15% anual en 3 añoshasta 2.57€/Acc.

Obtener un 20% anual en 3 añoshasta 1.94€/Acc.

Si vamos a largo plazo, diez años o más, creo que se pueden esperar mayores crecimientos que un 5% yo me iría a la media actual de 7,5%. Porque el mal momento actual durará lo que dure y en el largo viviremos momentos malos y momentos buenos, por lo que la influencia de la coyuntura actual será menor, por otra parte el efecto que tendrá el incremento del volumen de primas y sobre todo el de las inversiones, sobre el número de acciones de la empresa será cada vez mayor pues crecen a un tipo compuesto del 6.1% mientras el número de acciones de Mapfre permanecerá estable (es una hipótesis de partida porque no tengo motivos para pensar otra cosa distinta). Entonces, si esperamos

Obtener un rendimiento medio de un 15% a 10 años,comprar hasta 3.67€/Acc.

Obtener un rendimiento del 20% a 10 años,comprar hasta 2.75€/Acc.

Otra cosa a tener en cuenta es que el valor contable de la empresa actualmente es de 2.55€/Acc y el valor contable neto de 1.86€/Acc, por lo que la mayoría de los precios obtenidos no están muy alejados del valor si tenemos en cuenta un BPA de 0.36€/Acc anual, la empresa está aumentando constantemente su valor y además no veo motivos para pensar que deje de hacerlo.

Bien, todos estos precios están obtenidos teniendo en cuenta el comportamiento que espero de la empresa en los próximos años y los rendimientos que indico se obtendrían, en su caso, vía dividendos más aumento de valor de las acciones, es decir que el indicado sería el rendimiento que espero obtener como propietario de la empresa, partiendo del limitado conocimiento que puedo tener de la misma; El que comprando a estos precios y vendiendo en los plazos indicados (o antes o después) se vaya a obtener el rendimiento señalado dependerá de la cotización del momento en cuestión, a la hora de comprar y vender manda el precio que marca la bolsa y este, llegado el momento, no tiene porqué ser muy racional.


----------



## Sideshow Bob (8 Ago 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> Que tal sacyr?...como va?.....



a bandazos.. :


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Ago 2013)

todo numeracos inventaos , como pa sacar algo de ahi


----------



## mataresfacil (8 Ago 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> Que tal sacyr?...como va?.....



Aburrida, sin volumen, plana, Chocando en el 2,88 y pa bajo, vamos como siempre.

Joder por un momento pensaba que hablaba de cualquier tia.


----------



## amago45 (8 Ago 2013)

Fuera de PRISA en 0.199
200 eurillos de plusvis, una buena parte irá a Montoro, son las reglas del juego :´(

Edito, esto sigue subiendo, superados los 0.20
Pensé que era una CELADA, Ga-CELADA ... ::::::

Ya volverá


----------



## bertok (8 Ago 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> todo numeracos inventaos , como pa sacar algo de ahi



Resumido para contrarians:

1 ¿van a incrementarse las primas en España?.
2 ¿se va a mantener el margen financiero fuera de España?.
3 ¿Cómo va a afectar en enfriamiento de la economía brasileña?.


----------



## jopitxujo (8 Ago 2013)

Pues parece que si que se mueve algo en Prisa.

Por otra parte a ver si Credit Agricole supera definitivamente los 8 euros y se afianza.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Ago 2013)

Algas dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> acabo de entrar en el SABADELL. Le veo recorrido hasta los 2€... he entrado a 1,75 (y no entré ayer por estar en la playa, esto de las vacaciones...):ouch:



Yo no hubiera comprado a ese precio como buena gacela temerosa que soy. Ha cumplido un 2º alcista hasta la zona donde has comprado, es zona clara de resistencia, por ahí bajan directrices bajistas que han estado machacando al precio. Cuidado con perder la directriz verde.

[*Sabadell*]








Suerte!


----------



## Algas (8 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Pooooonzi, ésta es de las que te gusta ::::::
> 
> Mapfre ¿es buena inversión?
> 
> ...



Como dato anexo, en Mapfre aprobaron hace menos de un año el posible uso del script dividend, a muchos fundamentalistas esto no les gusta ::

---------- Post added 08-ago-2013 at 10:05 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yo no hubiera comprado a ese precio como buena gacela temerosa que soy. Ha cumplido un 2º alcista hasta la zona donde has comprado, es zona clara de resistencia, por ahí bajan directrices bajistas que han estado machacando al precio. Cuidado con perder la directriz verde.
> 
> [*Sabadell*]
> 
> ...




:ouch::ouch::ouch:

con cariño, a ver si te puedo dar un owned ::


----------



## bertok (8 Ago 2013)

Algas dijo:


> Como dato anexo, en Mapfre aprobaron hace menos de un año el posible uso del script dividend, a muchos fundamentalistas esto no les gusta ::



Lo peor que tiene es que está llena de bonos soberanos españoles. Inversión segura donde exista :8:

Para los pro-defenders de estovaparriba no es problema existe cierta comidilla con este tema en círculos financieros del internete.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Ago 2013)

Algas dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ojalá sea así


----------



## inversobres (8 Ago 2013)

Parecia que... Pero no. El ibex vuelve a remontar cargandose de mas gacelos felices. Me huelo jugarreta hoy. Veremos a las 14:30.


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Lo peor que tiene es que está llena de bonos soberanos españoles. Inversión segura donde exista :8:
> 
> Para los pro-defenders de estovaparriba no es problema existe cierta comidilla con este tema en círculos financieros del internete.



la jran bajista manda y su superacion indica que efectivamente estovaparriba 

---------- Post added 08-ago-2013 at 10:19 ----------

amonoh alcistillas a por la jran alcista perdida :Baile: 

no hay piedad para los bajistas , hoy de postre comeremos tuetano de gacelillas bajistas :Aplauso:


----------



## ponzi (8 Ago 2013)

Pirata, figura, como ves Tef?


----------



## LÁNGARO (8 Ago 2013)

ayer entre en Sacyr por camaraderia, simplemente, en 2.85. en cuanto veis la posible salida?


----------



## Krim (8 Ago 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> ayer entre en Sacyr por camaraderia, simplemente, en 2.85. en cuanto veis la posible salida?



Si te hablo de 4...¿Le darás al ignore? Por que es donde tengo la vista puesta.


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Ago 2013)

los huesos roer y el tuetano comer :Baile:


----------



## erpako (8 Ago 2013)

Preparen el cohete que hoy despegamos.:Aplauso:


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Ago 2013)

erpako dijo:


> Preparen el cohete que hoy despegamos.:Aplauso:



mejor ir preparando el paracaidas


----------



## romanrdgz (8 Ago 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Si te hablo de 4...¿Le darás al ignore? Por que es donde tengo la vista puesta.



Hostia, tanto potencial le ves? :8: Yo pensaba huir como el coyote cuando llegase a 3.14, por eso del pi... :XX:


----------



## mataresfacil (8 Ago 2013)

Vosotros rezad pa saltar los 2,88 al 2,91, luego ya que cada uno salga cuando quiera.


----------



## itaka (8 Ago 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Si te hablo de 4...¿Le darás al ignore? Por que es donde tengo la vista puesta.



hombre a 4 ya firmamos todos que llegue, de todas maneras no va a llevar el ritmo de gamesa ni de coña. ese tren algunos lo dejamos pasar :ouch::ouch::ouch:


----------



## paulistano (8 Ago 2013)

Pues a mi que en todos los círculos interneteros se hable de que sacyr coge los tres si o si Jode.... Prefiero entrar en valores de los que nadie habla, o se habla mal.... 

De abengoa b nadie hablaba salvo que fuese para mal, de gamesa se decía que ya había subido mucho y que la a esperaba corrección en cualquier momento..... 

Ando mosca.... Muchos topetazos al 2,90.


----------



## jopitxujo (8 Ago 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Pues a mi que en todos los círculos interneteros se hable de que sacyr coge los tres si o si Jode.... Prefiero entrar en valores de los que nadie habla, o se habla mal....
> 
> De abengoa b nadie hablaba salvo que fuese para mal, de gamesa se decía que ya había subido mucho y que la a esperaba corrección en cualquier momento.....
> 
> Ando mosca.... Muchos topetazos al 2,90.




Pues pienso lo mismo, a ver a quién le vendemos los papelitos si todos estamos dentro.
Mire FCC, todo malas noticias y una buena subida que lleva y Zeltia de la que nadie habla está dando buenas alegrías.


----------



## Algas (8 Ago 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Pues a mi que en todos los círculos interneteros se hable de que sacyr coge los tres si o si Jode.... *Prefiero entrar en valores de los que nadie habla*, o se habla mal....
> 
> De abengoa b nadie hablaba salvo que fuese para mal, de gamesa se decía que ya había subido mucho y que la a esperaba corrección en cualquier momento.....
> 
> Ando mosca.... Muchos topetazos al 2,90.




Llevo hoy un 4% en sabadell y no he visto hablar a nadie del tema 

Le veía recorrido hasta los 2€ pero me planteo poner un SP en 1,91ienso:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (8 Ago 2013)

Buenas.

Intento un TRE en 33.35

La vida son dos dias...::


----------



## inversobres (8 Ago 2013)

Vuelta a por maximos del ibex. Veremos como se portan los 700 de aqui a mañana. Caspa a tope. Otro dia mas de muertes subitas.

A ver que nos cuenta abner.


----------



## romanrdgz (8 Ago 2013)

Pero comprar lo que no se habla no es siempre sinónimo de éxito a corto plazo. Si la cosa está caliente, es normal también que se hable. Pero no dejamos de ser un puñado de gacelas, lo preocupante es cuando empiecen a hablar del valor en la tele.

Por ejemplo, nadie hablaba de Arcelor cuando entré en 9,98 en mayo, y desde entonces ha bajado, ha recuperado, ha vuelto a bajar, y espero que ahora se haya dibujado en 9.2 la resistencia que imponga la tendencia alcista. Pero vamos que no gané nada a corto plazo por mucho que hubiera silencio en torno al valor...


----------



## hydra69 (8 Ago 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Pues a mi que en todos los círculos interneteros se hable de que sacyr coge los tres si o si Jode.... Prefiero entrar en valores de los que nadie habla, o se habla mal....
> 
> De abengoa b nadie hablaba salvo que fuese para mal, de gamesa se decía que ya había subido mucho y que la a esperaba corrección en cualquier momento.....
> 
> Ando mosca.... Muchos topetazos al 2,90.



Debería pegarse con la bajísta.....pero le queda eso..10-15 céntimos lo más....


----------



## erpako (8 Ago 2013)

Última llamada del tren destino 9.000.8:

---------- Post added 08-ago-2013 at 11:31 ----------

SAN 5,59. A por los 6,00


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Ago 2013)

tendremos pullback a la jran bajista , para eso dejaron el gapsito en 8280


----------



## inversobres (8 Ago 2013)

Esto es como la lluvia y los caracoles. Cuando acelera un poco el ibex se llena todo de 







A falta de uno viene a hacer el relevo otro.

PD: ibex en maximos de preapertura. De ahi al 87xx de fran.


----------



## Janus (8 Ago 2013)

erpako dijo:


> Última llamada del tren destino 9.000.8:
> 
> ---------- Post added 08-ago-2013 at 11:31 ----------
> 
> SAN 5,59. A por los 6,00



Cuidado, desde 8670 hasta 8750 hay mucha resistencia. Si lo supera + consolida se irá bastante más arriba de esos 9000.


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Ago 2013)

se ira mucho mas parriba que los 9000 , pero primero hara un pullback de la muelte para despiojar :Baile:


----------



## jopitxujo (8 Ago 2013)

Janus, ya que te veo por aquí y controlas FCC, ¿cómo la ves?
Entré a 9,09 si no recuerdo mal y se está portando, se acerca a la zona 11,90-12,00 que ya ha sido resistencia.


----------



## Tono (8 Ago 2013)

Buenos días.



jopitxujo dijo:


> Pues pienso lo mismo, a ver a quién le vendemos los papelitos si todos estamos dentro.
> Mire FCC, todo malas noticias y una buena subida que lleva y Zeltia de la que nadie habla está dando buenas alegrías.



Zeltia ha subido un 100% y tal, pero es una mierda pinchá en un palo. 
Como gallego y conocedor en temas de salud: es una empresa powerpointista, con convenios con la Universidad para investigar en algas, medicamentos novedosos marinos y bla, bla, bla, de paso se sacan unos doctorados cum laude para los 4 enchufaos de turno, salidos de la endogamia de la facultad de farmacia. 
Pero no desarrollan una mierda, su producto estrella creo que era una pintura antibacterias para hospitales (y resulta que va mejor cualquier pintura antimoho de ferretería). Lo que le salva la facturación es que hay trifásico con la Xunta de Galicia que debe ser su mejor cliente.

La Zara Queen, Rosalía Mera, es la que actúa de mecenas, le ha ampliado capital varias veces y da glamour pero poco más (supongo que está ahí metida para desgravar)



mataresfacil dijo:


> Mosquis.
> 
> * Vallehermoso (Sacyr) acuerda con los bancos el precio de las viviendas para venderlas*



Hará lo que le manden. La banca domina la Sareb, tiene su inflada cartera de embargos y además controlan el precio de las grandes inmobiliarias (que son suyas de facto). Esto es lo que está aguantando el precio de la vivienda de caer a los infiernos, gracias a la ley del embudo: las hipotecas, las pocas que se conceden, son para sus viviendas en cartera.


----------



## mpbk (8 Ago 2013)

hola amigos,

yo veo el ibex con ganas de superar esa resistencia de los 8800 y dirigirse hacia los 10300.

algunas ya han empezado con las subidas prolongadas..........banco popular, banco de sabadell, fcc....


----------



## inversobres (8 Ago 2013)

Que deprisa va esto, vuelven a salir los caracoles al sol. Momento de salirse muy cerca.


----------



## ponzi (8 Ago 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es familia del expresidente de pescanova...para mi eso ya es motivo suficiente para ni mirarla


----------



## Janus (8 Ago 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Janus, ya que te veo por aquí y controlas FCC, ¿cómo la ves?
> Entré a 9,09 si no recuerdo mal y se está portando, se acerca a la zona 11,90-12,00 que ya ha sido resistencia.



Resistencia muy dura en 12 euros redondos, con un 2-3% de filtro hacia arriba. Viene de subir sin parar un +70% y se encuentra con esta resistencia. También es cierto que todo está muy pepón coincidiendo con la situación del IBEX y SP que pudieran tirar más hacia arriba con lo que le arrastrarían al menos hasta ese filtro.

La pauta de volumen ha decrecido de forma importante en estos últimos días. También es cierto que está pegado a la resistencia y no se cae con el equipo.

Es complejo pero creo que el r/r es más favorable en los cortos que en los largos. Ahora bien, en IG está _unborrowable_.


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Ago 2013)

mpbk dijo:


> hola amigos,
> 
> yo veo el ibex con ganas de superar esa resistencia de los 8800 y dirigirse hacia los 10300.
> 
> algunas ya han empezado con las subidas prolongadas..........banco popular, banco de sabadell, fcc....



los 10220 son el primer objetivo y el segundo los 12200 pero primero se producira el pullback


----------



## ponzi (8 Ago 2013)

romanrdgz dijo:


> Pero comprar lo que no se habla no es siempre sinónimo de éxito a corto plazo. Si la cosa está caliente, es normal también que se hable. Pero no dejamos de ser un puñado de gacelas, lo preocupante es cuando empiecen a hablar del valor en la tele.
> 
> Por ejemplo, nadie hablaba de Arcelor cuando entré en 9,98 en mayo, y desde entonces ha bajado, ha recuperado, ha vuelto a bajar, y espero que ahora se haya dibujado en 9.2 la resistencia que imponga la tendencia alcista. Pero vamos que no gané nada a corto plazo por mucho que hubiera silencio en torno al valor...



Yo ayer mismo estaba entre arcelor o Telefónica, Arcelor estaba mas barata pero como negocio es mas inestable, evidentemente se ha comportado mejor arcelor, hoy sube mas de un 2%.Parcece una obviedad pero estamos hablando de la mayor acerera del mundo y pensar que solo vale 15000 mill es absurdo.Yo a medio plazo la veo a 16 (unos 2-3 años) y a largo plazo por encima de 20 (mas de 5 años) eso si no le da a todo el mundo por entrar en una espiral madmaxista y dejar de consumir acero, que no creo


----------



## jopitxujo (8 Ago 2013)

Gracias por las informaciones sobre Zeltia pero mas o menos todos sabemos la mierda que es y como se las gasta la acción con sus noticias sobre nuevos productos (el famoso Yondelis).
A mi lo que me importa es el precio y poco mas, mientras suba sin que nadie hable de ella no hay problema. El día que aparezcan noticias buenas y se empiece a hablar sobre ella A VENDER.


----------



## Tono (8 Ago 2013)

Algas dijo:


> Llevo hoy un 4% en sabadell y no he visto hablar a nadie del tema
> 
> Le veía recorrido hasta los 2€ pero me planteo poner un SP en 1,91ienso:



Pues está a puntito de saltarte si ya lo has puesto.

No te entretengas mucho con este banco, junto con el Popular tiene todas las papeletas de no salvar el año sin ser intervenidos/rescatados.

Bankinter es otra cosa, si lo que quieres es ponerte largo. Y no, yo no tengo bankinter, pero por ser un cagao, que gustar me gusta. Es como cuando ves a la tía buena y sabes que puede haber plan, pero ya tienes seguro el polvo con otra más feúcha y no te arriesgas. La cuestión, desde un punto de vista objetivo, es meterla en caliente.


----------



## amago45 (8 Ago 2013)

Está la economía como está, y en CNBC llevan toda la santa mañana hablando del precio de las Langostas y de 'luxury food' ... ... ... 

Lobsters vs. latunes


----------



## inversobres (8 Ago 2013)

Janus no habia visto tu hilo. Bestial. No se a que coño andan moviendolo a conspiraciones. Este foro se esta volviendo una escoria.

Si alguno no lo ha visto aun: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...65-mad-maxismo-y-casualidades-preparando.html


----------



## Krim (8 Ago 2013)

Vaya problemón en Sacyr...Estamos pegados a la resistencia con un volumen DE MIERDA...se supone que es Agosto y los leoncios están de vacaciones, pero joder, con que se meta alguien con pasta le puede hacer la perrería que le de la gana al valor...

EDIT: El marisco es cojonudo, pero no te olvides del melón o los melones, que es verano XD.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Pirata, figura, como ves Tef?



Sigo pensando lo mismo que la última vez, busca el post, si no lo encuentras, dímelo y lo reposteo. Ahora está culminando el pullback del triangulo roto. Sigo pensando que la veremos bastante más abajo. ME espera mi sobrino, aaaaaaao!



mpbk dijo:


> hola amigos,
> 
> yo veo el ibex con ganas de superar esa resistencia de los 8800 y dirigirse hacia los 10300.
> 
> algunas ya han empezado con las subidas prolongadas..........banco popular, banco de sabadell, fcc....


----------



## Algas (8 Ago 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Pues está a puntito de saltarte si ya lo has puesto.
> 
> No te entretengas mucho con este banco, junto con el Popular tiene todas las papeletas de no salvar el año sin ser intervenidos/rescatados.
> 
> Bankinter es otra cosa, si lo que quieres es ponerte largo. Y no, yo no tengo bankinter, pero por ser un cagao, que gustar me gusta. Es como cuando ves a la tía buena y sabes que puede haber plan, pero ya tienes seguro el polvo con otra más feúcha y no te arriesgas. La cuestión, desde un punto de vista objetivo, es meterla en caliente.




Está siendo una aventura de mete-saca vacacional )

Stop Profit: 1.94
Stop Loss: 1.79 (cubriría comisiones y sacaría para una lumi).

No había puesto nunca una orden de estas de stops, me estoy jaciendo un jombre.

Voy a disfrutar de las vacaciones, que les vaya bien, luego les leo más .


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Ago 2013)

gacelas de poca FED pronto comprobareis en vuestras propias carnes la importancia de la jran bajista :no:


----------



## ponzi (8 Ago 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Pues está a puntito de saltarte si ya lo has puesto.
> 
> No te entretengas mucho con este banco, junto con el Popular tiene todas las papeletas de no salvar el año sin ser intervenidos/rescatados.
> 
> Bankinter es otra cosa, si lo que quieres es ponerte largo. Y no, yo no tengo bankinter, pero por ser un cagao, que gustar me gusta. Es como cuando ves a la tía buena y sabes que puede haber plan, pero ya tienes seguro el polvo con otra más feúcha y no te arriesgas. La cuestión, desde un punto de vista objetivo, es meterla en caliente.



Valorar un banco es muy complicado, pero hago esta reflexión...la gente contrata linea directa?que tipo de clientela tiene bankinter y bankia...o mejor dicho que clientela tenia bankia y bankinter y a quienes prestaban el dinero y bajo que parámetros se movían y se mueven el departamento de riesgos de cada banco?..a mi de los peques solo me gustan BK y Banca marcha y de los grandes soy mas optimista con BBVA que con Santander.


----------



## Tono (8 Ago 2013)

Algas dijo:


> Está siendo una aventura de mete-saca vacacional )
> 
> Stop Profit: 1.94
> Stop Loss: 1.79 (cubriría comisiones y sacaría para una lumi).
> ...



Pues sí es una locura de verano para probar está bien. Ya sabes, la pones a postura canina, los culos son siempre más impersonales, y cuando acabes te vás por dónde has venido. No dejes ahí ni para pagar una fanta por los servicios prestados.

---------- Post added 08-ago-2013 at 12:19 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> Valorar un banco es muy complicado, pero hago esta reflexión...la gente contrata linea directa?que tipo de clientela tiene bankinter y bankia...o mejor dicho que clientela tenia bankia y bankinter y a quienes prestaban el dinero y bajo que parámetros se movían y se mueven el departamento de riesgos de cada banco?..a mi de los peques solo me gustan BK y Banca marcha y de los grandes soy mas optimista con BBVA que con Santander.



Línea directa, me he cambiado este año por recomendación de amigos. Una maravila de atención y precios. He pasado de pagar anualmente algo más de 3400€ en mapfre a 1500 en L. Directa. Va como un tiro entre las aseguradoras.
Su morosidad por debajo de todos y sus balances bastante verídicos.
Clientes: no lo soy por pereza de cambiar todo. Pero veo que por aquí es bastante la gente que trabaja con Bankinter.

Banca March no la conozco, por lo que oigo es sólo para privilegiados.
BBVA y Santander: tanto monta, monta tanto :vomito:


----------



## ponzi (8 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sigo pensando lo mismo que la última vez, busca el post, si no lo encuentras, dímelo y lo reposteo. Ahora está culminando el pullback del triangulo roto. Sigo pensando que la veremos bastante más abajo. ME espera mi sobrino, aaaaaaao!



No lo he encontrado,pero bueno me hago a la idea..

Estoy con la guía de AT para dummies

http://www.invertirenbolsa.info/analisis_tecnico/analisis_tecnico_triangulos.htm


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> No lo he encontrado,pero bueno me hago a la idea..
> 
> Estoy con la guía de AT para dummies
> 
> Triángulos - Invertir en Bolsa



ponzi marcate un analisis fundamental del ibex anda y te quito de la lista de liquidables :Baile:


----------



## ponzi (8 Ago 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Pues sí es una locura de verano para probar está bien. Ya sabes, la pones a postura canina, los culos son siempre más impersonales, y cuando acabes te vás por dónde has venido. No dejes ahí ni para pagar una fanta por los servicios prestados.
> 
> ---------- Post added 08-ago-2013 at 12:19 ----------
> 
> ...



Para hogar funciona mejor Mapfre, linea directa parece que no pero recorta mucho las coberturas.Creo que en general bankinter y linea directa se toman muy en serio su trabajo, por 2500 mill tener un banco y una aseguradora líder en su sector no parece un mal precio.BBVA ha gestionado mejor el riesgo aunque a saber que tendrán por México y turkia...sobre todo por turkia, a mi los paises arabes con todos mis respetos no me insparan demasiada confianza.Botín ha sido mas de disparar a todo lo que se movia, a veces ha hecho grandes negocios como con banesto y otras se ha comido grandes boquetes


----------



## mataresfacil (8 Ago 2013)

Ea. hasta los mismisimos de sacyr, me largo con 300 napos y fin de la historia de momento, vaya mierda de volumen, ha tardado casi media hora en colocar toda mi posicion.


----------



## ponzi (8 Ago 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ponzi marcate un analisis fundamental del ibex anda y te quito de la lista de liquidables :Baile:



Por índices es muy complicado analizarlo, son demasiadas empresas y cada una de su padre y su madre.Yo así a grandes rasgos lo que veo que el sector privado se esta saneando, los cortos están muy enfocados en determinadas empresas y de pequeña capitalización, vamos están puestos ahí porque no esperan grandes caídas, es mas fácil manipular abengoa o acerinox que Telefonica.Lo que podemos esperar al menos de momento es un mercado lateral (7700-8800) y eso si vigilar cada dos semanas por si se puede cocer una gran caída.Esta el mar bastante calmado, ahora mismo no hay que entrar con todo lo gordo ni por el lado corto ni por el largo.Veremos mañana que pasa con los cortos.


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Por índices es muy complicado analizarlo, son demasiadas empresas y cada una de su padre y su madre.Yo así a grandes rasgos lo que veo que el sector privado se esta saneando, los cortos están muy enfocados en determinadas empresas y de pequeña capitalización, vamos están puestos ahí porque no esperan grandes caídas, es mas fácil manipular abengoa o acerinox que Telefonica.Lo que podemos esperar al menos de momento es un mercado lateral (7700-8800) y eso si vigilar cada dos semanas por si se puede cocer una gran caída.Esta el mar bastante calmado, veremos mañana que pasa con los cortos.



pero que mielda de analisis es este , sin numeracos ni na , no solo no te quito de la lista de liquidables sino que te pongo el primero :no:


----------



## LCIRPM (8 Ago 2013)

Algas dijo:


> Como dato anexo, en Mapfre aprobaron hace menos de un año el posible uso del script dividend, a muchos fundamentalistas esto no les gusta ::
> 
> [:





Mapfre posiblemente sea la mejor aseguradora nacional, pero su relación íntima con Caja Madrid, me hace pensar que puedan haber bomba ocultas en su balance, operaciones de seguro que puedan ejecutar a bankia y la peguen un buen bocado ¿no?


----------



## ponzi (8 Ago 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pero que mielda de analisis es este , sin numeracos ni na , no solo no te quito de la lista de liquidables sino que te pongo el primero :no:



Que grande jalapeño.Los números son los % de cortos que hay declarados en la CNMV y todas las deudas que se están amortizando, el proceso va lento pero sin pausa.


----------



## ponzi (8 Ago 2013)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Mapfre posiblemente sea la mejor aseguradora nacional, pero su relación íntima con Caja Madrid, me hace pensar que puedan haber bomba ocultas en su balance, operaciones de seguro que puedan ejecutar a bankia y la peguen un buen bocado ¿no?



Es probable , sus margenes han caído y tiene algunas provisiones que hacen sospechar que algún pequeño boquete oculto si que pueden tener, no creo que tengan nada gordo, al margen del riesgo soberano por la deuda publica que consta en su balance.


----------



## bertok (8 Ago 2013)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Mapfre posiblemente sea la mejor aseguradora nacional, pero su relación íntima con Caja Madrid, me hace pensar que puedan haber bomba ocultas en su balance, operaciones de seguro que puedan ejecutar a bankia y la peguen un buen bocado ¿no?



los bonos españoles ........ eso es lo que tienen en el activo.

el resto lo tienen limpio habiendo provisionado los bonos griegos, la participación en Bankia y la actualización del patrimonio inmobiliario.

---------- Post added 08-ago-2013 at 11:00 ----------

Situación de SP: Estirando mucho la situación, entre 1698 y 1702 tiene la resistencia que si la supera se va para arriba.

En este nivel de 1698, los cortos no son malos pero hay que buscar el punto exacto para minimizar el SL.

A ver si la sacamos hoy los cuartos.


----------



## LCIRPM (8 Ago 2013)

De todas formas, los seguros no es mí sector.

Me asomo a la "prensa economica" y ¡Vaya dia más verde!

Pillan a una política belga practicando sexo en el ayuntamiento - EcoDiario.es

Las belgas follan, los españoles joden.


----------



## inversobres (8 Ago 2013)

Cada vez que aparece la palabra caida sube el ibex 10 pipos. Miren el dax, remontando a fuego.

A las dos y media tenemos dato de paro semanal yanki. Justificaremos un asado o que?


----------



## mataresfacil (8 Ago 2013)

Me he gastado todo el dinero de hoy en una multa, en comisiones pa broker y pa Montoro-Gollum.

Mi broker me manda besitos. ::


----------



## Krim (8 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Situación de SP: Estirando mucho la situación, entre 1698 y 1702 tiene la resistencia que si la supera se va para arriba.
> 
> En este nivel de 1698, los cortos no son malos pero hay que buscar el punto exacto para minimizar el SL.
> 
> A ver si la sacamos hoy los cuartos.



Supongo que se puede probar un corto en estos niveles aprox, pero yo lo veo más petando la resistencia que volviendo abajo...viene todo mu pepón.


----------



## bertok (8 Ago 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Supongo que se puede probar un corto en estos niveles aprox, pero yo lo veo más petando la resistencia que volviendo abajo...viene todo mu pepón.



Con mucho cuidado y siempre después de las 14:30.

La volatilidad a esas horas invalida cualquier posición ajustada.

La conspiranoia dice que el SP lo han estado subiendo esta noche porque el dato va a salir muy bueno y necesitan meter más carne en la barbacoa. Después girarán a la baja con violencia y los anal-istos lo justificarán con que el tappering está más cerca y tal. La realidad es que hace unos días se ha visto un giro muy claro en 1707 y mientras no supere los 1710 seguimos en giro. Si sube de 1710 buscaremos otro giro más arriba, en este ya me ha ido bien, lástima de la mierda de cotización del USD contra el EUR.

Vamos a ver como lo mueven.


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Ago 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Me he gastado todo el dinero de hoy en una multa, en comisiones pa broker y pa Montoro-Gollum.
> 
> Mi broker me manda besitos. ::



la platita va y viene , lo que importa es el cariño de tu broker


----------



## ponzi (8 Ago 2013)

Decididamente ayer me equivoco de valor, como esta peponeando Arcelor:


----------



## alimon (8 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Decididamente ayer me equivoco de valor, como esta peponeando Arcelor:



BolsaCanaria .info | Seguimos a Arcelor

Supongo que lo verías, y fue lo que me frenó a mi a dejar una orden para hoy.

Ese puto Gap de mierda.......


----------



## ponzi (8 Ago 2013)

alimon dijo:


> BolsaCanaria .info | Seguimos a Arcelor
> 
> Supongo que lo verías, y fue lo que me frenó a mi a dejar una orden para hoy.
> 
> Ese puto Gap de mierda.......



Que va si solo mire sus cuentas. Ha sido una cuestión de que a pesar de creer que arcelor es mejor inversión que telefónica porque esta mas infravalorada y menos endeudada veo que telefónica tiene beneficios y flujos de efectivo mas consistentes que los de arcelor, a largo plazo como negocio es mejor el de las telecos que el de las acereras aunque esto no sea así vía revalorización.


www.iese.edu/research/pdfs/di-0635.pdf 

Esta como a precio de 1999.

Si os fijais en las revalorizaciones del Santander y BBVA veréis que pedazo salto vía capitalizacion han dado desde 1992 a 2013.La banca en si es un gran negocio y además que crece muy rápido otro asunto es que este mal gestionado, de hecho si el ibex no hubiese tenido a bancos y a constructoras nunca habría llegado a los 16000


----------



## HisHoliness (8 Ago 2013)

Buenos y pepones dias. El IBEX peponeando y mis dos apuestas de este mes, Sacyr y Fersa casi planas.
Ya avisó Janus de esas Abengoa-b y su HCHi...


----------



## inversobres (8 Ago 2013)

Y carpatos sacando los aviones. Que mala espina, cuando ese personaje esta asi mejor no hacerle caso. Bueno ni asi ni nunca.


----------



## mataresfacil (8 Ago 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Buenos y pepones dias. El IBEX peponeando y mis dos apuestas de este mes, Sacyr y Fersa casi planas.
> Ya avisó Janus de esas Abengoa-b y su HCHi...



HCHI? faltan letras, deja que yo te las pongo, ABDJKJLMNGFZXVWQTYSÑPOUE


----------



## HisHoliness (8 Ago 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> HCHI? faltan letras, deja que yo te las pongo, ABDJKJLMNGFZXVWQTYSÑPOUE



Perdona, es iHCH. El nuevo invento de Apple.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Ago 2013)

ponzi, este post es el que me refería.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/409129-habeis-visto-ibex-35-abril-2013-espana-caera-y-de-de-semana-estaras-177.html#post8826079


Ahora, 4 meses después:

[*Telefónica*]


----------



## ponzi (8 Ago 2013)

Jalapeño joer creía que en nuestro país teniamos telebasura....buff pero es que por los allendes de lima creo que nos ganáis por goleada.

AVISO
!No es de bolsa! 
!Para todas aquellas personas aprensivas no entréis en el siguiente hilo de burbuja....y menos si vais a comer!


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=449545


----------



## alimon (8 Ago 2013)

Corto Ibex 8661


:no::no::no: Cierro en 8658 en paz con mi broker, que en 2 minutos me pandorean.


----------



## ponzi (8 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ponzi, este post es el que me refería.
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...a-y-de-de-semana-estaras-177.html#post8826079
> 
> ...



Oye pues acertaste aunque luego volvió a rebotar.Eres muy grande pirata, la verdad que haces unos gráficos muy currados, para lo poco que se,con los tuyos y los de claca me entero a la perfeccion, así que sin lugar a dudas tienen mucho merito


----------



## jopitxujo (8 Ago 2013)

Colonial se mueve...


----------



## mataresfacil (8 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Jalapeño joer creía que en nuestro país teniamos telebasura....buff pero es que por los allendes de lima creo que nos ganáis por goleada.
> 
> AVISO
> !No es de bolsa!
> ...



Años de ventaja, pero todo llegara. Telecinco debe estar subiendo en bolsa solo de pensarlo


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (8 Ago 2013)

tras unos dias en modo desconexion, veo que el dax(f) se ha comportado muy bien, cumpliendo con los 845X.

a ver si sube a testear los 835X, y hay fuerza para una visita los 8400.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Oye pues acertaste aunque luego volvió a rebotar.Eres muy grande pirata, la verdad que haces unos gráficos muy currados, para lo poco que se,con los tuyos y los de claca me entero a la perfeccion, así que sin lugar a dudas tienen mucho merito



Ponzi, forma parte del movimiento. Rompe el triángulo, se apoya en zona de soporte, _pullbackea_ y a cumplir con el objetivo de la ruptura del triángulo, que concide con los de unos POSIBLES doble techo y terceros bajistas por activar.

Para los arcihtah decir que de momento los indicadores no chivatan cambio (no olvides que son señales a posteri, ayudan a interpretar, nada más)


----------



## inversobres (8 Ago 2013)

Dato de paro 333.000. Ni fu ni fa y parriba.

Nos vemos en los 1707 de nuevo.


----------



## ponzi (8 Ago 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Años de ventaja, pero todo llegara. Telecinco debe estar subiendo en bolsa solo de pensarlo



buff tu les dejas y hasta le ponen una webcam al animalejo,he llegado a la conclusión que la telebasura es como la miseria humana,el único limite es el de la imaginación.


----------



## ponzi (8 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ponzi, forma parte del movimiento. Rompe el triángulo, se apoya en zona de soporte, _pullbackea_ y a cumplir con el objetivo de la ruptura del triángulo, que concide con los de unos POSIBLES doble techo y terceros bajistas por activar.
> 
> Para los arcihtah decir que de momento los indicadores no chivatan cambio (no olvides que son señales a posteri, ayudan a interpretar, nada más)



Lo de tercer bajista no ha sonado muy bien, espero que en el peor de los escenarios no vea la accion por debajo de 7.En AF pasa lo mismo las cuentas solo se ven a posteriori.Los gráficos están muy currados, mezclar los dos análisis da un poco mas de tranquilidad.


----------



## LÁNGARO (8 Ago 2013)

alguien los ha visto o probado? que opinais del nuevo LG G2?
LG G2 da un giro al diseño de los 'smartphones' con botones en la parte trasera - 20minutos.es


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (8 Ago 2013)

sr. pirata, ¿en TEF no contempla un posible pullback a 10 eur para luego volver a subir hasta los 11,2 y quizas 12,2?

en SAB, creo que llega a la zona 1,77-1,81, despues habra que ver, pero me gusta ese 2 de su grafico al final de la linea verde.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Ago 2013)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> sr. pirata, ¿en TEF no contempla un posible pullback a 10 eur para luego volver a subir hasta los 11,2 y quizas 12,2?
> 
> en SAB, creo que llega a la zona 1,77-1,81, despues habra que ver, pero me gusta ese 2 de su grafico al final de la linea verde.



Recordemos antes una cosa. TEF lleva un año en lateral, el resto son pajas mentales (las mías, otra cosa es que poco a poco eliminemos opciones en el gráfico, de momento el guano máximo está planteado).

Si baja ahora, me dará más confianza en que la formación es un triángulo. Fíjese que el pullback ha llegado donde debía llegar, otra cosa es que estire hasta los 11,2 (un 3% es irrelevante en escala semanal) Lo de los 12 no lo veo, más que nada porque el jráfico me ha quedado muy rechulón y sería un apena borrarlo entero ::. Bueno, eso y la jran bahista y una zona de resistencias potente en la zona de 11,7€.


----------



## ponzi (8 Ago 2013)

Estoy revisando el informe del primer semestre


http://www.telefonica.com/es/shareholders_investors/html/financyreg/resultados2013.shtml

Fijaros el flujo operativo ha subido ligeramente en 2013 respecto a 2012 pero no porque el negocio genere mas dinero si no porque han recortado el pago a proveedores, vamos que se confirma lo que contaron janus y hisholines


----------



## Krim (8 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Fijaros el flujo operativo ha subido ligeramente en 2013 respecto a 2012 pero no porque el negocio genere mas dinero si no porque han recortado el pago a proveedores, vamos que se confirma lo que contaron janus y hisholines



Pagar menos a los proveedores...esta gente se sigue pensando que tiene monopolio. En fin, pan para hoy y a comer guano mañana .


----------



## egarenc (8 Ago 2013)

queda alguno metido entodavía en Técnicas Ruinosas Geiper? objetivo de salida? 34,7 quizás?


----------



## ponzi (8 Ago 2013)

No suelo meterme a ver los informes al detalle, con ver el resumen general en business week me hago una idea.Si que es verdad que viendo la cuenta completa y el informe comentado te haces una idea bastante completa de la situación financiera de la empresa.

Por ejemplo en Venezuela han tenido una devaluciacion del Bolívar fuerte....A lo tonto les ha salido la broma por 870 mill de euros


----------



## Tonto Simon (8 Ago 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> queda alguno metido entodavía en Técnicas Ruinosas Geiper? objetivo de salida? 34,7 quizás?



Yo estoy dentro con objetivo 36, 38€. Lo mío es más swing que intras diarios


----------



## Sin_Perdón (8 Ago 2013)

Ponzi, pero has entrado ya en timofonica o lo estás valorando hacer ?


----------



## sr.anus (8 Ago 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> queda alguno metido entodavía en Técnicas Ruinosas Geiper? objetivo de salida? 34,7 quizás?[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> yo fuera desde 32'77 hasta mi sp que estaba en 33'9


----------



## inversobres (8 Ago 2013)

Como era esto... ah si: ::::

Otro dia mas a subir. Estamos en un punto clave, si petamos esta tarde los 66 no vamos a las vegas.


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Ago 2013)

Hay que arremangarse en guano durante algo de tiempo, me temo...

Lo veremos en 1685 más pronto que tarde.


----------



## inversobres (8 Ago 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Hay que arremangarse en guano durante algo de tiempo, me temo...



Mi no entender esa frase. Quiero interpretar que hay que olvidarse por un tiempo (mas?).


----------



## egarenc (8 Ago 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Yo estoy dentro con objetivo 36, 38€. Lo mío es más swing que intras diarios



lástima no haber pillado algunas más cuando lo comentaste. Pero claro, ahora todo se ve más fácil.


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Ago 2013)

ibex de mi vida :Baile: 

inversobres muchacho , al hvei se viene llorado y si puede ser endrogado :no:


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Ago 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Mi no entender esa frase. Quiero interpretar que hay que olvidarse por un tiempo (mas?).



Nada de largos, cortos sí (pero sin emocionarse)


----------



## inversobres (8 Ago 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> No largos, cortos sí (pero sin emocionarse)



Mucho vertigo para meter cortos en el esepe, Con cualquier cosilla lo estan moviendo bastante.

Hacia tiempo que no te leiamos. ¿que tal lo que va de mes?


----------



## bertok (8 Ago 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Nada de largos, cortos sí (pero sin emocionarse)



Los próximos 15 minutos en el SP son fundamentales.

Fight !!!


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Ago 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Mucho vertigo para meter cortos en el esepe, Con cualquier cosilla lo estan moviendo bastante.
> 
> Hacia tiempo que no te leiamos. ¿que tal lo que va de mes?



Estoy fuera 

No me van los laterales cansinos torridos de Agosto ::


----------



## inversobres (8 Ago 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Estoy fuera
> 
> No me van los laterales cansinos torridos de Agosto ::



Yo agarro las vacaciones mañana. 20 dias de desconexion vienen bien cada varios años ::::.


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Ago 2013)

bueno cerramos largos en los 8670 y abrimos cortos


----------



## ponzi (8 Ago 2013)

Aquí vienen explicadas las cuentas de telefónica.Los ingresos han caído justamente por la devaluación del Bolivar. Si nos fijamos el capex orgánico ha caído y están manejando mejor el efectivo.


http://www.gurusblog.com/archives/t...imer-trimestre-hasta-902-millones/08/05/2013/


----------



## Sin_Perdón (8 Ago 2013)

Joder con Tesla....es que tiene coj...... la cosa. :8:


----------



## erpako (8 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Cuidado, desde 8670 hasta 8750 hay mucha resistencia. Si lo supera + consolida se irá bastante más arriba de esos 9000.





ponzi dijo:


> Estoy revisando el informe del primer semestre
> 
> 
> Telefónica | Accionistas inversores | Información financiera y registros oficiales | Resultados trimestrales
> ...



Yo sigo pensando que donde hay más que ganar es en la banca.:rolleye:


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Ago 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Joder con Tesla....es que tiene coj...... la cosa. :8:



Eso es hacer platita ....fuuu


----------



## ponzi (8 Ago 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Ponzi, pero has entrado ya en timofonica o lo estás valorando hacer ?



Si ya tengo acciones en cartera, estaba entre la operadora y arcelor.No creo que veamos revalorizaciones de doble digito, de hecho creo que con bastante probabilidad la veremos al menos los dos próximos años entre 7-14. Es mas que nada porque como ya no tengo grandes gastos y voy a empezar a ir construyendome la cartera de largo plazo y esta junto con bme a 16 serán las vacas lecheras.


----------



## bertok (8 Ago 2013)

joder que velas en TF 1 min


----------



## ponzi (8 Ago 2013)

erpako dijo:


> Yo sigo pensando que donde hay más que ganar es en la banca.:rolleye:



Hombre, el negocio bancario y asegurador son de los mas rentables que hay,lo único que hace falta son buenos gestores junto con un buen departamento de riesgos.Es un chollo, manejan dinero que no es suyo.


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Ago 2013)

en 8670 el ibex tiene una resistencia fuelte , lo mas probable es que cierre el gapsito de los 8577 antes de continuar ienso:


----------



## alimon (8 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> joder que velas en TF 1 min





El SP está para mirarlo desde fuera por lo menos hasta las 4.

Grandioso GIF por cierto.


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Ago 2013)

Que susto tiene el oso, dios mio


----------



## LÁNGARO (8 Ago 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> queda alguno metido entodavía en técnicas ruinosas geiper? Objetivo de salida? 34,7 quizás?



mi objetivo es 37


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Ago 2013)

al oso le han dado un susto de muerte , mejor eso que la muerte por un susto :: 

el ibex no se a frenado en seco en los 8670 y el sp500 despues de cortar el macd al alza por un par de sesiones vuelve a cortarlo a la baja , mal asunto ienso:


----------



## bertok (8 Ago 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> al oso le han dado un susto de muerte , mejor eso que la muerte por un susto ::
> 
> el ibex no se a frenado en seco en los 8670 y el sp500 despues de cortar el macd al alza por un par de sesiones vuelve a cortarlo a la baja , mal asunto ienso:



Jato, cuida las ansias alcistas.

El SP está muy peligroso para las alzas.


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Jato, cuida las ansias alcistas.
> 
> El SP está muy peligroso para las alzas.



eso es lo que digo , tiene pinta de querer ir a cerrar el gapsito 1632-1634 contado ienso: 

ese macd en diario girandose a la baja no augura na bueno :abajo:


----------



## alimon (8 Ago 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> al oso le han dado un susto de muerte , mejor eso que la muerte por un susto ::
> 
> el ibex no se a frenado en seco en los 8670 y el sp500 despues de cortar el macd al alza por un par de sesiones vuelve a cortarlo a la baja , mal asunto ienso:



Ahi tiene su frenazo en seco Jato. 

Se ha puesto colto demasiado prontito hombre :no::no::no:

Debe ser la costumbre no?


Al loro con el ibex que como lo bajen de 55, le meten 50 puntos más para abajo antes del cierre.


----------



## burbufilia (8 Ago 2013)

Guanas tardes

Ibex en resistencias, con un volumen ridículo (aunque lógico cuando es agosto), con señales de sobreventa, SP sobrevalorado e incertidumbres políticas teutonas a la vista, creo que justifican como mínimo ponerse neutral ahora mismo. 

No he vendido nada de mi cartera, pero un corto del índice para cubrirme lo veo más que conveniente.


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Ago 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Ahi tiene su frenazo en seco Jato.
> 
> Se ha puesto colto demasiado prontito hombre :no::no::no:
> 
> Debe ser la costumbre no?



en 8670 me he puesto corto a 5 pipos de maximos :o


----------



## LCIRPM (8 Ago 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Joder con Tesla....es que tiene coj...... la cosa. :8:



La linea que separa el miedo yla prudencia es muy corta. ¡A ver quien se sube al tren!

Y las solares chinas, ayer vendí Yingli, era mi apuesta a largo plazo y me cagué. Al menos reparto beneficios con mis socios Montoro y el broker ING (25 dolares de comisión, qué cebrones).


----------



## HisHoliness (8 Ago 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> al oso le han dado un susto de muerte , mejor eso que la muerte por un susto ::


----------



## burbufilia (8 Ago 2013)

Bichos del armario que quedan por salir: Francia, Holanda....y Alemania

_En un artículo titulado "El sistema bancario alemán es una gran preocupación para Europa", y firmado por el periodista Jack Ewing, el diario expone el enfado que existe en Europa con Berlín. Al parecer, el Gobierno que preside Angela Merkel está haciendo todo lo posible para ralentizar la llamada unión bancaria por miedo a que se conozcan realmente las cuentas de su sistema bancaria. Y esa unión bancaria sería, además, una de las claves para que el Viejo Continente abandone la crisis.

La noticia afirma, tal y como lo hace el periodista Michael Lewis en su libro "Boomerang", que durante los años previos a la crisis de las hipotecas subprime, el sistema bancario alemán se hizo con multitud de activos hipotecarios estadounidenses de los que luego no pudo desprenderse a tiempo. En consecuencia, arrastraría un agujero de proporciones desconocidas._

Fuente: 
La banca alemana, uno de los mayores peligros de Europa para The New York Times


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Ago 2013)

ese 8670 puede ser el punto de giro para un minipullback ienso:


----------



## atman (8 Ago 2013)

Pobre osito... pero es que además se han equivocado de foto...


----------



## bertok (8 Ago 2013)

Vaaaaamos ese SP :Baile::Baile::Baile:


----------



## Sin_Perdón (8 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Vaaaaamos ese SP :Baile::Baile::Baile:



Vaya moquitos rojos..... Vas muy cargado?


----------



## Krim (8 Ago 2013)

¿Y el Ibex mientras? ¿Una de ni puto caso?


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Ago 2013)

amonoh bajistas a por esos alcistillas , sin piedad , sin cuartel :no:

los gringos tienen toda la pinta de estar haciendo un HCH ienso:


----------



## bertok (8 Ago 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Vaya moquitos rojos..... Vas muy cargado?



6 minis a 50 USD el punto desde 1.696,26

en cuanto gire un poco al alza me salgo


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> 6 minis a 50 USD el punto desde 1.696,26
> 
> en cuanto gire un poco al alza me salgo



como buena gacela acojonada , no te culpo bertok , la culpa es de la sociedad ienso:


----------



## bertok (8 Ago 2013)

Fuera en 1692,15.

+1.167 USD a la buchaca.

El movimiento es el bueno. Vamos a buscar más cortos.

---------- Post added 08-ago-2013 at 14:25 ----------




Krim dijo:


> ¿Y el Ibex mientras? ¿Una de ni puto caso?



El culibex tiene la costumbre de recuperar la descorrelación en un par de jornadas.

Ya le llegará su momento. La situación técnica es insostenible mucho más.


----------



## ponzi (8 Ago 2013)

Parece que orange les tiene miedo

http://es.reuters.com/article/businessNews/idESMAE97005I20130801

Me encanta este párrafo

"No hubo nadie disponible en el Ministerio de Industria o en la Comisión del Mercado de las Telecomunicaciones para hacer un comentario sobre los asuntos de competencia"


----------



## bertok (8 Ago 2013)

El SP lleva unos días muy sencillos


----------



## Janus (8 Ago 2013)

Be careful con lo solar.


----------



## bertok (8 Ago 2013)

ELon Musk me parece una de las mentes más brillantes del planeta pero el burbujón de Tesla no está justificado bajo ningún prisma

"Tesla shares soar on earnings surprise

Revenue jumped to $401.5 million, beating expectations
Founder, CEO Elon Musk has big plans for expanding network of charging stations
Tesla Motors shares put the pedal to the metal on Wednesday in after-hours trading following results that show the company's revenue is growing better than forecasts and profit that blew past expectations.

Shares of Tesla jumped 14% to $153.20 in trading after it reported results. Year to date, the stock has soared 300%.

UPDATE: Tesla stock zooms Thursday

The auto maker, led by founder Elon Musk, reported net income of $26.3 million, excluding one-time items, that handily beat expectations for a loss of $18.9 million. That comes after it posted its first profit ever in its previous quarter, defying skeptics that it could become profitable.

Tesla delivered earnings per share of 20 cents, ahead of forecasts for a loss of 19 cent per share.

Revenue came in ahead of expectations, at $401.5 million, suggesting the auto maker's growth plans are on track.

CEO Musk, founder and chairman of SolarCity as well as CEO of SpaceX, has grabbed the auto industry's attention with his focus on on-board computing in Tesla cars and advances in battery technologies.

"The automaker's long-term goal of producing a high-volume, low-cost electric car is the next big hurdle, but for now they seem to be firing on all non-existent cylinders," says Kelley Blue Book analyst Karl Brauer, .

TRANSIT IDEA: Tesla touts 'hyperloop' tech

Musk also has ambitious plans for building out Tesla's network of charging stations with plans to expand nationwide by 2015. If that weren't enough, the busy CEO is developing robotic battery-changing prototype stations that could get cars in and out in minutes for about $50. The other option is a fast-charging wait for a charge that is free at Tesla's growing network.

Tesla watchers were fine-tuned to its earnings report for any signs of the auto maker's advances on these fronts or slips in expectations. The auto industry will continue to be watching its unit sales to gauge its growth and whether its risky bet on a charging network is proving possible on such a time table. Investors are also closely watching Tesla's guidance on its premium-targeted gross margins.

"We feel pretty confident about the 25% number," said Musk on a conference call of the company's progress toward the target.

Analysts had predicted the auto maker would report sales of 5,000 cars in the quarter. "I think they'll come in higher by about 10%," says Ben Kallo, analyst with Robert W. Baird & Co.

Tesla beat expectations on its closely watched number of cars delivered, with 5,150 cars moved for the quarter.

"We improved our production rate by 25% from 400 to almost 500 vehicles per week," Tesla said in its earnings statement.

Tesla was expected to report a loss of $18.9 million in net income compared with a loss of $93.2 million in the same period a year ago, according to the survey of estimates from Thomson Reuters.

Analysts were bracing for Tesla to report a revenue slide in the quarter. Analysts expected second-quarter revenue of $383.4 million -- way up from the $26.65 a year ago -- compared with the previous quarter's $561.8 million in revenue.


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Ago 2013)

vamos coño , malditos guanabes remad :ouch:


----------



## Felix (8 Ago 2013)

A Tesla le van a pegar un palo via cupos de CO2 en California pero vayausteasabe.


----------



## bertok (8 Ago 2013)

Felix dijo:


> A Tesla le van a pegar un palo via cupos de CO2 en California pero vayausteasabe.



No sólo a Tesla, muchas de las cotizaciones en USA son absurdas con decenas de compañías cotizando por encima de los 18 billones de USD.

Burbujón.


----------



## ponzi (8 Ago 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Joder con Tesla....es que tiene coj...... la cosa. :8:











bertok dijo:


> ELon Musk me parece una de las mentes más brillantes del planeta pero el burbujón de Tesla no está justificado bajo ningún prisma
> 
> "Tesla shares soar on earnings surprise
> 
> ...



Ya avise que era una mala idea meter cortos ahí, están en plena recompra de posiciones cortas y os van a fundir. A día de hoy tesla no es lo suficientemente rentable para valer 18000 mill, no tiene sentido, pero si se convierte en una marca premium y se hace con cuotas de mercado parecidas a las que maneja bmw o mercedes la cosa podría cambiar.Estamos hablando de un deportivo con una tecnologia única en el mundo, solo hay que ver como algunas grandes marcas están intentando sacar lineas de coches eléctricos parecidos a tesla y no precisamente cualquiera marca si no de la talla de ferrari y bmw.


----------



## FranR (8 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Ya avise que era una mala idea meter cortos ahí, están en plena recompra de posiciones cortas y os van a fundir. A día de hoy tesla no es lo suficientemente rentable para valer 18000 mill, no tienen sentido, pero si se convierte en una marca premium y se hace con cuotas de mercado parecidas a las que maneja bmw o mercedes la cosa podría cambiar.Estamos hablando de un deportivo con una tecnologia única en el mundo, solo hay que ver como algunas grandes marcas están intentando sacar lineas de coches eléctricos parecidos a tesla y no precisamente cualquiera marca si no de la talla de ferrari y bmw.



Todavía recuerdo una conversación sobre Tesla en Diciembre...con el valor a 33... voy a buscarla. Dedicamos dos o tres páginas a hablar de ella.


----------



## bertok (8 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Ya avise que era una mala idea meter cortos ahí, están en plena recompra de posiciones cortas y os van a fundir. A día de hoy tesla no es lo suficientemente rentable para valer 18000 mill, no tiene sentido, pero si se convierte en una marca premium y se hace con cuotas de mercado parecidas a las que maneja bmw o mercedes la cosa podría cambiar.Estamos hablando de un deportivo con una tecnologia única en el mundo, solo hay que ver como algunas grandes marcas están intentando sacar lineas de coches eléctricos parecidos a tesla y no precisamente cualquiera marca si no de la talla de ferrari y bmw.



Ojalá llegue a ser una grandísima empresa y pueda competir con BMW, Mercedes, ...

A día de hoy, le queda mucho camino por recorrer ..... y la expectativa no justifica adelantar tanto un futuro éxito empresarial que está por ver.

---------- Post added 08-ago-2013 at 15:05 ----------




FranR dijo:


> Todavía recuerdo una conversación sobre Tesla en Diciembre...con el valor a 33... voy a buscarla. Dedicamos dos o tres páginas a hablar de ella.



Flaneeeele, pon los levels ::

El culibex está muy rebelde, ¿se habrá hecho mayor de edad?


----------



## FranR (8 Ago 2013)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...abeis-visto-ibex-35-diciembre-2012-a-195.html

Aquí está,


----------



## Sin_Perdón (8 Ago 2013)

Mucho ojito a lo que me he encontrado en el hilo del oro.

L'UE travaille sur une directive qui limitera les retraits d'argent de...

Es decir, que están legislando en pleno mes de agosto el limite de efectivo que se podrá retirar de los bancos intervenidos. :8::8::8:

Esto está ya cogiendo velocidad y la curva cada vez más cerca.....


----------



## ponzi (8 Ago 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Todavía recuerdo una conversación sobre Tesla en Diciembre...con el valor a 33... voy a buscarla. Dedicamos dos o tres páginas a hablar de ella.











bertok dijo:


> Ojalá llegue a ser una grandísima empresa y pueda competir con BMW, Mercedes, ...
> 
> A día de hoy, le queda mucho camino por recorrer ..... y la expectativa no justifica adelantar tanto un futuro éxito empresarial que está por ver.



No seré yo el que compre al menos hasta que su futuro no lo vea con mas claridad pero desde luego no meto yo cortos ahí ni jarto de vino, como bien dices les queda un largo camino por recorrer.Tiene un producto realmente innovador y un ceo que directamente no tiene ni sueldo, eso sin contar que esta luchando por un sueño, yo ante eso prefiero no enfrentarme.


----------



## LCIRPM (8 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Be careful con lo solar.



Como este probe.

Ciclista muere al caer por pendiente de Morro Solar en los foros BikeZona.com

Están en una situación complicada, en la cuerda floja financiera ¿no?. (Y eso que al resto del mundo se la trae floja la reforma ha sido sólo en Hispanistan)pero algunas figuras no parecen tan feas (Yingli, Renesola, si es un primer impulso ... ) aunque son puro riesgo, las otras pueden ir detras (Trina, LDK)
USA es otro asunto, me huelo que lo tienen peor, aunque Obama siga por ese camino de renovar su sistema energetico.

---------- Post added 08-ago-2013 at 17:14 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Ojalá llegue a ser una grandísima empresa y pueda competir con BMW, Mercedes, ...
> 
> A día de hoy, le queda mucho camino por recorrer ..... y la expectativa no justifica adelantar tanto un futuro éxito empresarial que está por ver.
> 
> ...



Ferrari

El Ferrari solar ya está listo para correr

¿Pero quien es el valiente que entra en Tesla, largo o corto? Como gamesa, no nos lo hemos creido ninguno para dejar correr las ganancias...


----------



## Ajetreo (8 Ago 2013)

Ya perdonaran la ignorancia, pero lo del fiscal cliff ¿Cómo quedó?...
Lo aplazaron verdad?

Pero para que fechas vuelve a tocar?


----------



## FranR (8 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Ojalá llegue a ser una grandísima empresa y pueda competir con BMW, Mercedes, ...
> 
> A día de hoy, le queda mucho camino por recorrer ..... y la expectativa no justifica adelantar tanto un futuro éxito empresarial que está por ver.
> 
> ...



Intratable para cortos desde las 9.30 mínimos en nivel relevante (dejado en el blog) 8.582 y disparado a escapada alcista. 

Volumen de vuelta a las 13 horas 15.30-16:00

En la cotización actual es donde se están cruzando operaciones. 

Cierre por debajo, creo, que corrección para mañana o viernes a mucho tardar.

En principio solo 100-150 puntos. Luego ya se verá.


----------



## atman (8 Ago 2013)

Pues... yo creo que las marcas premium no creen ni de lejos en el eléctrico. Sencillamente se han visto forzadas por el mercado, o eso es lo que interpretan... 

Es impensable hacerse un Frankfurt-Marbella en un eléctrico por muy deportivo molón que sea, si me apura, ni un Madrid-Barcelona.

Imagínese esos que van a Nurburgring, en un SLS y se tiran desde las 8 de la mañana hasta las 8 de la noche. En un electrico, llegarían como a las 10... darían un par de vueltas, luego paran... lo enchufan mientras van a comer... café, copa, puro, siesta,... a las 5 vuelven dan otro par de vueltas y llaman a la grúa para que les lleve el coche a casa...

Por otro lado, y ya saben que yo no soy un entusiasta, la experiencia de conducir uno u otro es que no tiene nada que ver... eso de ir montado en 500 caballos y sólo oir el viento y las ruedas... psé...


----------



## FranR (8 Ago 2013)

Tesla pasó su momento, ahora solo se puede comentar como está subiendo. Cortos una locura, y largos lo mismo. 

Burbuja ? Visión de futuro?

Ahora mismo meterse es que te metan una corrección a la zona de 109, sigue siendo alcista y te han dejado sin pantalones.


----------



## atman (8 Ago 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Ya perdonaran la ignorancia, pero lo del fiscal cliff ¿Cómo quedó?...
> Lo aplazaron verdad?
> 
> Pero para que fechas vuelve a tocar?



Así me gusta... recuérdeles, recuérdeles... ahora para septiembre habrá meneo y mucho. Y no sólo allí... han caído en la cuenta de la cantidad de créditos extraordinarios que está sacando el gobierno... entre Defensa (otra vez), Sepes y tal... casi 7.000 millones extras a engrosar gastos en presupuesto...

Más vale que la hostelería en verano no anote ni un céntimo en B, porque si no...

---------- Post added 08-ago-2013 at 17:23 ----------




FranR dijo:


> Intratable para cortos desde las 9.30 mínimos en nivel relevante (dejado en el blog) 8.582 y disparado a escapada alcista.
> 
> Volumen de vuelta a las 13 horas 15.30-16:00
> 
> ...



Ande, mire otra vez el calendario...


----------



## ponzi (8 Ago 2013)

atman dijo:


> Pues... yo creo que las marcas premium no creen ni de lejos en el eléctrico. Sencillamente se han visto forzadas por el mercado, o eso es lo que interpretan...
> 
> Es impensable hacerse un Frankfurt-Marbella en un eléctrico por muy deportivo molón que sea, si me apura, ni un Madrid-Barcelona.
> 
> ...



Esa es la clave de Tesla,la autonomia de las baterias,creo aunque no estoy 100% seguro que su primer trabajo o proyecto de fisica fue justamente aplicado al uso de baterias de ultima generacion.







FranR dijo:


> Tesla pasó su momento, ahora solo se puede comentar como está subiendo. Cortos una locura, y largos lo mismo.
> 
> Burbuja ? Visión de futuro?
> 
> Ahora mismo meterse es que te metan una corrección a la zona de 109, sigue siendo alcista y te han dejado sin pantalones.



Es dificil saberlo,desde luego el riesgo por arriba y por abajo es de vertigo...Tambien quien se iba a imaginar que una empresa como apple ajena al mundo movil entrase de nuevas y copase el mercado en apenas 3 años y mas aun que llegasen a valer hasta 600.000 mill


----------



## FranR (8 Ago 2013)

atman dijo:


> Pues... yo creo que las marcas premium no creen ni de lejos en el eléctrico. Sencillamente se han visto forzadas por el mercado, o eso es lo que interpretan...
> 
> Es impensable hacerse un Frankfurt-Marbella en un eléctrico por muy deportivo molón que sea, si me apura, ni un Madrid-Barcelona.
> 
> ...



Pronto las marcas premium serán otras...

FISKER AUTOMOTIVE

De momento el freno a esos viajes solo es la recarga (cambio de baterías)

Tesla ha logrado 500 km de autonomía y una velocidad máxima de 210 km/h.

Saben que ahí está el futuro, primero híbridos (Ferrari se ha subido al carro, con un bichito de 960 c.v. ) Luego llegarán eléctricos de altas prestaciones y las "electrolineras" cada 100 km máximo. (*Edito para recordarle que el futuro no es la recarga, es el cambio in-situ de baterías, tiempo de cambio 5 minutos*
Holanda sigue siendo la pionera

Better Place inaugura la estación de cambio de baterías de Amsterdam | forococheselectricos


Sin contar los puntos de recarga en centros comerciales, hoteles, parkings...etc etc.


El tema de ruido en BMW lo solucionaron con mucha imaginación. CHINITO YO LE HINBOCO!!


---------- Post added 08-ago-2013 at 17:25 ----------




atman dijo:


> Así me gusta... recuérdeles, recuérdeles... ahora para septiembre habrá meneo y mucho. Y no sólo allí... han caído en la cuenta de la cantidad de créditos extraordinarios que está sacando el gobierno... entre Defensa (otra vez), Sepes y tal... casi 7.000 millones extras a engrosar gastos en presupuesto...
> 
> Más vale que la hostelería en verano no anote ni un céntimo en B, porque si no...
> 
> ...



::::

Mamma mía, no se ni en que día vivo (Eso es buena señal ::

Pues lo dejamos en mañana viernes la corrección (mini de momento)


----------



## burbufilia (8 Ago 2013)

Mientras en hispanistán se le ven las orejas al lobo de re-re-rescatar a Bankia, entre otras,.....

_NUEVA YORK, 8 (EUROPA PRESS)

Fannie Mae, entidad de garantía hipotecaria tutelada por el Gobierno de EEUU desde 2008, abonará en septiembre al Tesoro estadounidense 10.200 millones de dólares (7.555 millones de euros) en concepto de dividendos, después de que la firma haya incrementado un 97,2% su beneficio neto en el segundo trimestre, hasta 10.084 millones de dólares (7.470 millones de euros).

Tras el pago del dividendo de septiembre, *Fannie Mae habrá pagado la cifra agregada de unos 105.000 millones de dólares (77.778 millones de euros)* por las acciones preferentes senior en poder del Tesoro.

Un día antes, *Freddie Mac*, la otra entidad hipotecaria tutelada por el Gobierno estadounidense, anunció a su vez que abonará en septiembre 4.400 millones de dólares (3.260 millones de euros) al Tesoro, tras lo que *habrá abonado un total de 40.900 millones de dólares (30.296 millones de euros) desde 2008 en concepto de dividendos*._

PD: Culibex 8696


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Ago 2013)

bueno se acabo la sesion , mantenemos los cortos con tres cojones , seguro arañamos algo :Baile:

ni gota conocimiento flanderERRE :no:


----------



## ponzi (8 Ago 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Pronto las marcas premium serán otras...
> 
> FISKER AUTOMOTIVE
> 
> ...



Ya con las electrolineras ...iberdrola se va de cabeza a los 6Tengo ganas que se ponga por debajo de 3,8 para recuperar mis acciones..Y como al coche lo conecten al 4g


----------



## atman (8 Ago 2013)

Lo del ibex es la leche, de verdad... a ver si entre yankilandia y los japos que parece que van a darse otra mandrila hoy, mañana se pone algo mejor... es que a este ritmo los 9000 son para abrir boca...

Mientras Groupon sube un 27% hoy y Orbitz... un 35% !!!


----------



## FranR (8 Ago 2013)

Pues han cerrado peponeando, esto es un sin vivir BUBU!!!


----------



## inversobres (8 Ago 2013)

Cierre del ibex en maximos de sesion y no se si anuales. Punto g.

---------- Post added 08-ago-2013 at 17:41 ----------

No veo a usa bajando ma hoy. Veremos que trae la tarde.


----------



## bertok (8 Ago 2013)

SP, lo controlan al centavo


----------



## alimon (8 Ago 2013)

Vengo de tomarme un cafe,que hay que tener vida social, y acabo de ver el grafico de cierre del Ibex.

Dejo ya mismo cortos al ibex, sin esperar ni un minuto. Pero vamos, con todo lo que me permiten las garantías de mi mierdabroker R4.


*Offtopic:* Me podeis recomendar broker.? Principalmente para CFDs y acciones, con un tiempo real decente, Y que no me pidan 10k putos € para abrir una mierda de lote en el ibex como garantía.

Además, que me tiene harto. Ayer no me entraron 2 compras, que tenían que haber entrado en la apertura supuestamente por un fallo de conexión de ellos con "el mercado". Curiosamente una de ellas (amper) subio un 5% en la apertura.

Para cuenta como empresa, no particular. (Montoro,Jodete)


----------



## Sin_Perdón (8 Ago 2013)

Primer aviso a los interesados en subir al tren de ANR. 8:


----------



## bertok (8 Ago 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Primer aviso a los interesados en subir al tren de ANR. 8:



La estaba viendo.

Es importante la resistencia que muestra a romper a la baja el nivel de 4,88 tras el enorme hueco por los pésimos resultados.

Puede estar cerrando el hueco.

En seguimiento.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (8 Ago 2013)

SAB se ha pasado por el forro de los cojones la zona 1,77-1,82


----------



## Malus (8 Ago 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Primer aviso a los interesados en subir al tren de ANR. 8:



Yo ya me subí con un poquito en 4,89. Sin prisas.


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Ago 2013)

Parece que hay rebote, pero bueno la hostia fina filipina viene en unos días...

Agosto aburre.


----------



## Namreir (8 Ago 2013)

Y el IBEX sin parar hasta los 10.000 subira.


----------



## alimon (8 Ago 2013)

Corto Sp 1697


----------



## atman (8 Ago 2013)

Orbitz, 40% de subida sólo hoy... y eso que los resultados han quedado por debajo de lo esperado... ah! pero como los ingresos son mejores y prometemos, verdad verdadera, que esto va parrriba porque somos la leche... pues... ala...!

Es para meterle cortos con todo el alma... pero hoy no...


----------



## Tono (8 Ago 2013)

atman dijo:


> Así me gusta... recuérdeles, recuérdeles... ahora para septiembre habrá meneo y mucho. Y no sólo allí... han caído en la cuenta de la cantidad de créditos extraordinarios que está sacando el gobierno... entre Defensa (otra vez), Sepes y tal... casi 7.000 millones extras a engrosar gastos en presupuesto...
> 
> Más vale que la hostelería en verano no anote ni un céntimo en B, porque si no...



Es que estos días los datos se salen . Acabo de leer en Reuters que incluso ha caído el nº de pasajeros en aeropuertos en JULIO. ::::
A mayores: Caída del consumo de gas, de la producción industrial, del tráfico de mercancías portuario, récord de suspensión de pagos en el primer semestre...

Y todo impregnado de un broteverdismos en el ambiente. Será que estamos ya tan sedientos de caminar por el desierto de la crisis que vemos espejismos.


----------



## bertok (8 Ago 2013)

Bueno, bueno, ..... vuelvo a mirar el SP y lo veo en niveles que me sorprenden.

Se ha empeñado en hacernos ganar más platita. El joputa me va a salvar el semestre si se empeña un poco más ::

Vamos a buscar más niveles de cortos.

Fight !!!


----------



## Krim (8 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Bueno, bueno, ..... vuelvo a mirar el SP y lo veo en niveles que me sorprenden.
> 
> Se ha empeñado en hacernos ganar más platita. El joputa me va a salvar el semestre si se empeña un poco más ::
> 
> ...



Ten cuidao, Sargento, que el VIX va en picado! :8:


----------



## juanfer (8 Ago 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Primer aviso a los interesados en subir al tren de ANR. 8:



Cuidado anr la están subiendo sin volumen. Hay que esperar como termina sesión.


----------



## paulistano (8 Ago 2013)

Madre mía el ibex..... 

En 8.900 le meto otro cortito. 

Aunque ya veré, igual las plusvis de sacyr cuando llegue a 5 en breve me retiran de esto por un tiempo.... Pero qué guarra eres, sacyr.....me conecto a ver a que precio cierra y veo que ni se ha movido....


----------



## juanfer (8 Ago 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Ya perdonaran la ignorancia, pero lo del fiscal cliff ¿Cómo quedó?...
> Lo aplazaron verdad?
> 
> Pero para que fechas vuelve a tocar?



Creo que en septiembre. El abismo fiscal is coming.


----------



## bertok (8 Ago 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Ten cuidao, Sargento, que el VIX va en picado! :8:



Gracias, en operaciones de ultracorto sólo me subo si ha comenzado la tendencia de ultracorto. Pongo el SL y no me preocupo.

Sigo pensando que está en giro, pero si no me vuelve a marca otra entrada no la haré.

Estamos encima del botín ::::::

---------- Post added 08-ago-2013 at 16:59 ----------




juanfer dijo:


> Cuidado anr la están subiendo sin volumen. Hay que esperar como termina sesión.



Va a cerrar con un volumen por encima de la media de las últimas 30 sesiones.

Vamos a ver como sigue.


----------



## mataresfacil (8 Ago 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Madre mía el ibex.....
> 
> En 8.900 le meto otro cortito.
> 
> Aunque ya veré, igual las plusvis de sacyr cuando llegue a 5 en breve me retiran de esto por un tiempo.... Pero qué guarra eres, sacyr.....me conecto a ver a que precio cierra y veo que ni se ha movido....



Un dato, con todo a favor no sube, en cuanto haya una correccion puede dar un susto, valor demasiado manipulado, ten cuidado.


----------



## itaka (8 Ago 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Madre mía el ibex.....
> 
> En 8.900 le meto otro cortito.
> 
> Aunque ya veré, igual las plusvis de sacyr cuando llegue a 5 en breve me retiran de esto por un tiempo.... Pero qué guarra eres, sacyr.....me conecto a ver a que precio cierra y veo que ni se ha movido....



juas, sacyr a 5 , no me hagas soñar, que con que supere los 3 ya me vale, a ver si antes no llega la gran bajista del jato


----------



## vmmp29 (8 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> ELon Musk me parece una de las mentes más brillantes del planeta pero el burbujón de Tesla no está justificado bajo ningún prisma
> 
> "Tesla shares soar on earnings surprise
> 
> ...



valorar los sueños no tiene precio...........


----------



## MarketMaker (8 Ago 2013)




----------



## Tonto Simon (8 Ago 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Un dato, con todo a favor no sube, en cuanto haya una correccion puede dar un susto, valor demasiado manipulado, ten cuidado.



No me hagan mucho caso, pero mi sentido arácnido me susurra al oído..distribución,distribución,dist...


----------



## juanfer (8 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Gracias, en operaciones de ultracorto sólo me subo si ha comenzado la tendencia de ultracorto. Pongo el SL y no me preocupo.
> 
> Sigo pensando que está en giro, pero si no me vuelve a marca otra entrada no la haré.
> 
> ...



El volumen medio en 3 meses son 11M. Creo que es mejor la media de 3 meses 2 vencimientos.


----------



## Tono (8 Ago 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Madre mía el ibex.....
> 
> En 8.900 le meto otro cortito.
> 
> Aunque ya veré, igual las plusvis de sacyr cuando llegue a 5 en breve me retiran de esto por un tiempo.... Pero qué guarra eres, sacyr.....me conecto a ver a que precio cierra y veo que ni se ha movido....



No sé yo si la verán tus ojos a 5. Ojalá que sí, precaución y seguridad, si ves que tal salta del tren en marcha y que otros esperen hasta la estación 5.
No soy muy de análisis técnico pero:







Análisis técnico sobre SACYR VALLEHERMOSO - 08/08/2013 : Sacyr Vallehermoso: la subida se mantiene siempre y cuando el soporte se sitúe en 2.55


----------



## bertok (8 Ago 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> El volumen medio en 3 meses son 11M. Creo que es mejor la media de 3 meses 2 vencimientos.



Sí, ya lleva 8M y quedan 3 horas. Va a quedar en línea con esos ratios.

Otro tema es que 11M justifique una subida del 5%. El día de la caída en hueco cambió casi 25M


----------



## Tono (8 Ago 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> valorar los sueños no tiene precio...........



cuando apuestas dinero a que sí se cumplirán lo tiene, y muy alto ( parriba o pabajo)


----------



## vmmp29 (8 Ago 2013)

Abner que han hecho hoy los leoncillos


----------



## mataresfacil (8 Ago 2013)

A mi me esta empezando a poner ojitos bankia.


----------



## vmmp29 (8 Ago 2013)

MarketMaker dijo:


>



MarketMarket que nos puedes decir sobre el SP?
gracias


----------



## Tono (8 Ago 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> A mi me esta empezando a poner ojitos bankia.



es una lumi, parece de las baratas, pero te saldrá cara y no te sacarás las ladillas en la vida.
Fijate en Bankia.

*Los bancos españoles adelgazan su autocartera un 64% en lo que va de año*







Noticias de Mercados - Los bancos españoles adelgazan su autocartera un 64% en lo que va de año


Mirando esa tabla, viendo los beneficios que ha tenido el Santander y restando lo que ha ingresado de la autocartera :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## atman (8 Ago 2013)

MarketMaker dijo:


>



No la veo... pero viendo que el fichero se llama clint-eastwood y siendo usted quien postea... me tiemblan las canillas.

Esta mañana me acordé de usted, para bien. Para mi bien, vamos, que le eché de menos, ví que le echaba de menos... y pensé que eso era bueno... y ya al séptimo día descansé...


----------



## mataresfacil (8 Ago 2013)

Tono dijo:


> es una lumi, parece de las baratas, pero te saldrá cara y no te sacrás las ladillas en la vida.
> Fijate en Bankia.
> 
> *Los bancos españoles adelgazan su autocartera un 64% en lo que va de año*
> ...



SI, pero esta saneada y cotiza menos que cualquier bancocaja de mierda con todos los squeletos en el armario. Mira el volumen que le esta entrando, no se, no se, toca meditacion zen. Por lo menos tiene movimiento, lo de sacyr es para pegarse un tiro de puro aburrimiento.


----------



## MarketMaker (8 Ago 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> MarketMarket que nos puedes decir sobre el SP?
> gracias



Ahora mismo a muy corto zona (c), 1699.45-1699.75 zona de cortos. (Si vemos esta tendencia a corto, es la zona óptima de negociación a estas horas.)

Es lo que he querido decir al poner a Clint disparando 

Tendríamos algo más de recorrido a la baja, si perdemos los 1687.50

De momento apuesto por un lateral (bajista muy moderado) a corto plazo, preparando septiembre.

Como dije en Mayo la tendencia era alcista, los fondos estaban cargados y cargando.

Se pueden imaginar que sucederá a la primera señal de suelta de papel significativa.... que puede suceder en cualquier momento, las plusvalías son muy importantes y cualquier señal de debilidad harían realizarlas.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Ago 2013)

MarketMaker dijo:


>





atman dijo:


> No la veo... pero viendo que el fichero se llama clint-eastwood y siendo usted quien postea... me tiemblan las canillas.
> 
> Esta mañana me acordé de usted, para bien. Para mi bien, vamos, que le eché de menos, ví que le echaba de menos... y pensé que eso era bueno... y ya al séptimo día descansé...



[YOUTUBE]9TnMdKAplpk[/YOUTUBE]

fap-fap-fap ::


----------



## vmmp29 (8 Ago 2013)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Ahora mismo a muy corto zona (c), 1699.45-1699.75 zona de cortos. (Si vemos esta tendencia a corto, es la zona óptima de negociación a estas horas.)
> 
> Es lo que he querido decir al poner a Clint disparando
> 
> ...



muchas, muchas gracias


----------



## MarketMaker (8 Ago 2013)

Ya que tengo los gráficos abiertos y con datos frescos:

La zona de dolor de osos, con los fondos aguantando y algún rezagado entrando, nos puede dar un 1723-27

No hace falta mucha pólvora para hacer esto, el ratio en grandes operadores sigue siendo >1, por muy poco ... para simplificar Compras/ventas en operaciones cruzadas.


----------



## atman (8 Ago 2013)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Ya que tengo los gráficos abiertos y con datos frescos:
> 
> La zona de dolor de osos, con los fondos aguantando y algún rezagado entrando, nos puede dar un 1723-27
> 
> No hace falta mucha pólvora para hacer esto, el ratio en grandes operadores sigue siendo >1, por muy poco ... para simplificar Compras/ventas en operaciones cruzadas.



Gracias, gracias, gracias... ese tirón lo aguanto... mucho más... ya... sería doloroso. No es cosa de tirar todo el año al retrete por cabezón... claro que otra cosa no seré pero... en fín... gracias de nuevo.


----------



## MarketMaker (8 Ago 2013)

atman dijo:


> Gracias, gracias, gracias... ese tirón lo aguanto... mucho más... ya... sería doloroso. No es cosa de tirar todo el año al retrete por cabezón... claro que otra cosa no seré pero... en fín... gracias de nuevo.



Ese tirón nos supondría un pequeño incremento en el valor de la cartera, hablando en términos relativos sobre el acumulado.

Ahora mismo solo se realizan pequeñas "incursiones" vendidos, para tantear al resto de operadores. 

La cartera intacta, hasta que no haya señales claras de corrección hasta los 1600, la suelta empezaría en el nivel dado en el post anterior. 

Hablamos de operaciones con rentabilidad en bruto de más de 8 cifras, imaginen el tamaño de las velas cuando se empiece a soltar papel con varias decenas de operadores moviéndose en esos números.

Les dejo y me voy a la guerra, por el camino me he cruzado algunos barcos de la British  preguntaban por no se que de un Gallo.


----------



## vmmp29 (8 Ago 2013)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Ya que tengo los gráficos abiertos y con datos frescos:
> 
> La zona de dolor de osos, con los fondos aguantando y algún rezagado entrando, nos puede dar un 1723-27
> 
> No hace falta mucha pólvora para hacer esto, el ratio en grandes operadores sigue siendo >1, por muy poco ... para simplificar Compras/ventas en operaciones cruzadas.



las grandes operadoras se pueden ver/saber ( el resto de los mortales ) o sólo sabe usted quienes son ?

no serán los "directores" del indice PG, PFE, CSCO..... ¿no?


----------



## atman (8 Ago 2013)

Que le vaya bonito!


----------



## inversobres (8 Ago 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Cierre del ibex en maximos de sesion y no se si anuales. Punto g.
> 
> ---------- Post added 08-ago-2013 at 17:41 ----------
> 
> No veo a usa bajando ma hoy. Veremos que trae la tarde.



De nada campeon.


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Ago 2013)

Cojones, marketmaker por el hilo. 

1723 , uhmm..me suena mucho, mucho


----------



## Abner (8 Ago 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Abner que han hecho hoy los leoncillos



Ahora mismo tengo mi sistema en cuarentena. Yo no me haría ni puto caso. 

Esta noche cargo los datos, pero ya digo, con mucho escepticismo, porque, o lo están estirando más del rango habitual, o se me está yendo la precisión a tomar por culo con los cierres de posiciones culeros. Tengo que diseñar algo para mejorar el tracking de esos cierres.


@pollastre. Si está por ahí, tiene un MP.


----------



## inversobres (8 Ago 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Cojones, marketmaker por el hilo.
> 
> 1723 , uhmm..me suena mucho, mucho



1720s, remontome unos posts mas atras. Parece que por una vez coincido con MM.


----------



## Misterio (8 Ago 2013)

Claro ya decía yo que el Ibex tenía que estar descontando algo...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...teralmente-documento-oficial-ine-del-ipi.html

Si es que todo va para arriba y ya hemos salido de la recesión...


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Ago 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> 1720s, remontome unos posts mas atras. Parece que por una vez coincido con MM.



Pero antes de llegar a eso, me temo, van a pegar una soltada de la hostia...


----------



## bertok (8 Ago 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Pero antes de llegar a eso, me temo, van a pegar una soltada de la hostia...



Si se superan los 1710, los 1723 los veo muy cerca. Esos 13 pipos se los come en una par de horas.

De momento, los 1710 están ahí.


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Ago 2013)

Yo estoy hablando de antes de los 1723, y a mucha suerte que no rebasemos los 1650 del hostiazo (llamémoslo corrección...) que nos marquemos.

Todo cocido a fuego lento, como debe ser.


----------



## MarketMaker (8 Ago 2013)

Tranquilos seguimos en zona de negociación, y de momento, la táctica no ha cambiado.

Necesitamos un ligero movimiento a la baja del cruce eur/dol. Mientras tanto no hay nada que hacer para caer los 3 puntos necesarios.

Como os veo más toros que el cartelón de Osborne: El 1723 es una simulación para el escenario que os he descrito: No suelta nadie importante y se une más demanda residual. 

Esta es la menor probabilidad, pero hay que tener en cuenta todas las posibilidades cuando te estás jugando mucho.


----------



## atman (8 Ago 2013)

Amarillismo, pero bueno...

Entities Prepare For COMEX Failure That Will Shock The World


----------



## bertok (8 Ago 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Yo estoy hablando de antes de los 1723, y a mucha suerte que no rebasemos los 1650 del hostiazo (llamémoslo corrección...) que nos marquemos.



Hasta los 1560 no cambia exactamente nada.

Tengo mucha curiosidad por ver el extenso techo con el que coronarán la pauta de precios en este ciclo primario alcista.


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Hasta los 1560 no cambia exactamente nada.
> 
> Tengo mucha curiosidad por ver el extenso techo con el que coronarán la pauta de precios en este ciclo primario alcista.



1560?!! :8:

Joder, no des un ataque al corazón de los gacelos flandercitos. :XX::XX:


----------



## bertok (8 Ago 2013)

atman dijo:


> Amarillismo, pero bueno...
> 
> Entities Prepare For COMEX Failure That Will Shock The World



Atman, los desequilibrios son tan, tan bestias que algún día pasará algo muy gordo.

No sé lo que es, pero va a ser un shock brutal

---------- Post added 08-ago-2013 at 18:51 ----------




Pepitoria dijo:


> 1560?!! :8:
> 
> Joder, no des un ataque al corazón de los gacelos flandercitos. :XX::XX:



Para que veas la brutalidad del exceso que han cometido.

Dejando el SP en tendencia alcista primaria, algunos se arruinarán.


----------



## ponzi (8 Ago 2013)

Reportaje sobre la historia de Telefónica

[youtube]aEsYtjZNLtM[/youtube]

Me pregunto que habrá pasado con el departamento que hacía los anuncios de telefonica?la verdad que entre 2004-2008 se los curraban bastante, un ejemplo lo tenéis al principio del documental.Yo soy un fan de los grandes anuncios y quien siempre se lleva la palma es cocacola


[youtube]Hh9xXaQD7M4[/youtube]

Va por todos aquellos que hace semanas o meses que andan desaparecidos, claca,pollastre,silenciosa,pecata,mulder,anhqv...volver a enfudaros el traje


----------



## Tono (8 Ago 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> SI, pero esta saneada y cotiza menos que cualquier bancocaja de mierda con todos los squeletos en el armario. Mira el volumen que le esta entrando, no se, no se, toca meditacion zen. Por lo menos tiene movimiento, lo de sacyr es para pegarse un tiro de puro aburrimiento.



¿¿¿ :::: Bankia saneada ::::::???

y si te digo que el 70% de su Core capital (un elegante 10,32%) es... por decirlo de alguna forma... el vacío absoluto, la nada eterna, el horror... el horror...
El milagro de los panes y los peces no es nada al lado de lo que ha hecho Bankia creando miles de millones de beneficios a partir de miles de millones de pérdidas simplemente haciendo snap con los dedos.

A veces en el foro, incluso en hilos de títulos absurdos, decimos cosas importantes:



> el core capital de Bankia, 10,32%, tiene activos fiscales por 7.500 millones, que suponen 7,68 puntos de capital



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...9191-ola-k-ase-rescate-a-bankia-o-ke-ase.html


----------



## Janus (8 Ago 2013)

Gusto leer a MM, todo un crack del hilo. Si guerreas, gana y más a los british 

Yo lo veo todo muy congestionado si bien de momento con gran resistencia a corregir. Pero tampoco se atreve decididamente a irse por arriba. Es cierto, como bien dices, que puede irse 20 pipos para machacar cortos y luego darse la vuelta. Es lo que hizo la primera vez que superó los 1400 (de hecho el nivel clave fue los 1415 aprox.).

La subida en USA ha venido muy alimentada de valores de alta ponderación (en dolares por acción, como funcionan allí) pero había sectores completos que no lo seguían. Sin embargo, ahora todo se suma a subir pero el Dow Jones está más reticente. Supongo que una docena de valores de más de 100 usd por acción serán los responsables.

Mi target de bajada, cuando se digne, son los 1560 o incluso unos pipos más abajo si se llega con miedo y mucha volatilidad. Y sí, efectivamente hay mucha gente que está ganando un potosí que no van a arriesgar por intentar ganar 1/5 más. Y esos cuando salgan, saldrán ensanchando las puertas para salir a tropel. Ahora mismo hay un nivel de alcismo realmente insultante y un para de velas de 40 pipos cada una lo ponen en su sitio como si nada.

Un gusto saber de usted nuevamente.


----------



## atman (8 Ago 2013)

Market Rally Disappears, Gold Surges - Business Insider


----------



## inversobres (8 Ago 2013)

Vaya chute que le han metido al ibex. Esta en los 8700 y no ha esperado ni a mañana. Brutal.


----------



## mataresfacil (8 Ago 2013)

Tono dijo:


> ¿¿¿ :::: Bankia saneada ::::::???
> 
> y si te digo que el 70% de su Core capital (un elegante 10,32%) es... por decirlo de alguna forma... el vacío absoluto, la nada eterna, el horror... el horror...
> El milagro de los panes y los peces no es nada al lado de lo que ha hecho Bankia creando miles de millones de beneficios a partir de miles de millones de pérdidas simplemente haciendo snap con los dedos.
> ...



Gracias, no lo habia leido.


----------



## inversobres (8 Ago 2013)

Ahi esta el esepe haciendo chirriar esfinteres. Queda un cuarto de hora de lo mas curioso. Lo van a dejar a punto de caramelo.

---------- Post added 08-ago-2013 at 21:43 ----------

Atentos a los joros. Menuda empalmada, aunque esta encerrado entre los 128x-133x.


----------



## Janus (8 Ago 2013)

El SP tiene, en timeframe diario, el momentun bajista, el estocástico bajista y el macd también bajista (aunque menos).

Templad las armas. Con tiempo pero no está demás tener siempre a alguien en la garita.


----------



## bertok (8 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> El SP tiene, en timeframe diario, el momentun bajista, el estocástico bajista y el macd también bajista (aunque menos).
> 
> Templad las armas. Con tiempo pero no está demás tener siempre a alguien en la garita.



Bien visto y girado en 1707.

Hoy han hecho una demostración de fortaleza alcista pero son los 1710 los que cambian el sesgo.


----------



## HisHoliness (8 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> El SP tiene, en timeframe diario, el momentun bajista, el estocástico bajista y el macd también bajista (aunque menos).
> 
> Templad las armas. Con tiempo pero no está demás tener siempre a alguien en la garita.



Muy poco volumen también no?


----------



## Janus (8 Ago 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Muy poco volumen también no?



Mejor, así se amplifican los movimientos. De todas formas son los 1685 aprox. los que rigen la partida y too much room to play.


----------



## Abner (8 Ago 2013)

@vmmp Creo que han distribuido entre 800 y 900 contratos. Según la cuenta del 24 de abril -5100, según la cuenta desde junio -4200. 

Niveles sin tocar 8623(f) y 8550(f)


----------



## ponzi (8 Ago 2013)

Aquí hay una idea bastante interesante y creo que muy acertada

http://www.rankia.com/blog/euros-40-centimos/1910054-por-que-funciona-value-investing

Cada tipo de negocio por lo general tanto en margenes como en rentabilidad tiende a la media.Creo que es lo que esta pasando en las telecos y acereras ahora mismo, al igual que por otro lado aunque apple sea un gran negocio me pregunto por cuanto tiempo podrán seguir manteniendo esos márgenes y esa rentabilidad tan alejada de su media historica


----------



## juanfer (8 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Sí, ya lleva 8M y quedan 3 horas. Va a quedar en línea con esos ratios.
> 
> Otro tema es que 11M justifique una subida del 5%. El día de la caída en hueco cambió casi 25M



Anr ha cerrado en vol 14M y un 7%.

¿sera la señal?


----------



## bertok (8 Ago 2013)

Hay una bajista muy clara desde Enero 2013.


----------



## ponzi (9 Ago 2013)

Hoy se ha hablado de coches y chinito no ha aparecido...mala señal

Un homenaje a una de las marcas mas grandes BMW

[youtube]obiOgVL9Rvk[/youtube]


----------



## alimon (9 Ago 2013)

*Offtopic: *Me podeis recomendar broker.? Principalmente para CFDs y acciones, con un tiempo real decente, Y que no me pidan 10k putos € para abrir una mierda de lote en el ibex como garantía.

Además, que me tiene harto. Ayer no me entraron 2 compras, que tenían que haber entrado en la apertura supuestamente por un fallo de conexión de ellos con "el mercado". Curiosamente una de ellas (amper) subio un 5% en la apertura.

Para cuenta como empresa, no particular. (Montoro,Jodete)


Lo puse antes, pero paso desapercibido en la voragine del día.


----------



## ponzi (9 Ago 2013)

Aquí tenéis a uno de los gestores de bestinver hablando de telefónica

[youtube]yIlNJsRBT20[/youtube]



Al menos en mi caso particular me he fijado que el capex organico desde hace unos meses esta empezando a reducirse quitando la compra de frecuencias en reino unido, además la caída de los ingresos no es tan abrupta como a priori parece si tenemos en cuenta que gran parte es por la devaluación del Bolívar.No creo que vayan a revalorizarse un 50%-100%, pero si que parece que el peor escenario posible ya este descontado, al menos a nivel contable.


----------



## atman (9 Ago 2013)

alimon dijo:


> *Offtopic: *Me podeis recomendar broker.? Principalmente para CFDs y acciones, con un tiempo real decente, Y que no me pidan 10k putos € para abrir una mierda de lote en el ibex como garantía.
> 
> Además, que me tiene harto. Ayer no me entraron 2 compras, que tenían que haber entrado en la apertura supuestamente por un fallo de conexión de ellos con "el mercado". Curiosamente una de ellas (amper) subio un 5% en la apertura.
> 
> ...



Pues... los sospechosos habituales. IG Markets es usado por algunos, tambien XTB, cambiando de tercio tiene a Interactive Brokers, creo recordar que aquí tambien ha salido varias veces Ahorro Corporación (ahorro.com) que viniendo de R4 igual le encaja mejor que IB.


Por cierto, puñalada de Soros a Ackman a cuenta de Herbalife. Éste quiere volver por sus fueros, si es que alguna vez se fué de verdad...

Soros Fund withdrawing all of its money from Pershing: source | Reuters


Yo no se si Herbalife quebrará o no, pero Ackman tiene razón, es una estafa piramidal como tantas otras. Por cierto, que a cabezones los hay que me ganan: 1.000 millones se juega Ackman poniendo los huevos encima de la mesa...


----------



## ponzi (9 Ago 2013)

Creo que es la entrevista mas personal y cercana que le han hecho al director de bestinver, chapo por el entrevistador....y si no fijaros como termina el vídeo

[youtube]jCTBgSWjolA[/youtube]

Son 11 min de autenticas perlas, creo que merece la pena el tiempo invertido


----------



## alimon (9 Ago 2013)

atman dijo:


> Pues... los sospechosos habituales. IG Markets es usado por algunos, tambien XTB, cambiando de tercio tiene a Interactive Brokers, creo recordar que aquí tambien ha salido varias veces Ahorro Corporación (ahorro.com) que viniendo de R4 igual le encaja mejor que IB.
> 
> 
> Por cierto, puñalada de Soros a Ackman a cuenta de Herbalife. Éste quiere volver por sus fueros, si es que alguna vez se fué de verdad...
> ...



Pues ya. Pero Ig y XTB no tienen acciones, solo CFDS.

Interactive,no es español, y aunque está muy bien, cada vez que accedes a algo mas allade su portada está en inglés, y mi nivel no da para tanto. Aparte qure creo que no abren cuentas a personas jurídicas.

Ahorro.com lo acabo de mirar y no tiene CFD sobre acciones.


Creo que solo conozco clicktrade, pero tiene unos spreads que desde luego no me interesan para nada (1 pto en SP, 8 en ibex....:abajo::abajo::abajo


Me parece que la opción sería tener uno para acciones y otro tipo IG para CFDS pero es por no tener que estar pendiente de 2 sitios, 3 en realidad,porque la cartera de fondos la mantendría en R4, y también tengo una vida y eso.


----------



## ponzi (9 Ago 2013)

Aquí tenéis un coloquio de preguntas que le han realizado ha Parames hace apenas un mes

[youtube]YG1qZwYw_pg[/youtube]

Habla sobre las compañías cíclicas y mas concretamente sobre el acero (min 15:30)


----------



## HisHoliness (9 Ago 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Pues ya. Pero Ig y XTB no tienen acciones, solo CFDS.
> 
> Interactive,no es español, y aunque está muy bien, cada vez que accedes a algo mas allade su portada está en inglés, y mi nivel no da para tanto. Aparte qure creo que no abren cuentas a personas jurídicas.
> 
> ...



Yo estoy con selfbank, pruébalo, igual te gusta, tienes 20 días de prueba.


----------



## ponzi (9 Ago 2013)

...........


----------



## Abner (9 Ago 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Pues ya. Pero Ig y XTB no tienen acciones, solo CFDS.
> 
> Interactive,no es español, y aunque está muy bien, cada vez que accedes a algo mas allade su portada está en inglés, y mi nivel no da para tanto. Aparte qure creo que no abren cuentas a personas jurídicas.
> 
> ...



¿No habíamos quedado en el foro, tiempo ha, que operar con CFD's en broker market makers era hacer oposiciones a palmar pasta por los slippages y porque normalmente brokers de este tipo tienen un manifiesto conflicto de intereses con que tú ganes dinero al no estar operando con un subyacente real?


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (9 Ago 2013)

Yo uso interdin, CFDs y futuros, en el foro creo que no mucha gente lo usa, pero Mulder lo comentó en su momento y a mi me va bien. Doc rules.


----------



## atman (9 Ago 2013)

Estamos tan locos que cuando alguien realmente trata de tener algo de cordura... tiene que justificarse...

Why We Downgraded Tesla Motors: Johnson: Video - Bloomberg


----------



## Tonto Simon (9 Ago 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> Yo uso interdin, CFDs y futuros, en el foro creo que no mucha gente lo usa, pero Mulder lo comentó en su momento y a mi me va bien. Doc rules.



Si vas a basar tu operativa en cfds parece sensato utilizar un broker que no sea market maker:rolleye:


----------



## inversobres (9 Ago 2013)

Barrida inicial y a buscar los 8700.


----------



## Tonto Simon (9 Ago 2013)

atman dijo:


> Estamos tan locos que cuando alguien realmente trata de tener algo de cordura... tiene que justificarse...
> 
> Why We Downgraded Tesla Motors: Johnson: Video - Bloomberg



Están valorando cada coche a 700.000$ por accion::


----------



## inversobres (9 Ago 2013)

Ya estan los griegos sacando los eurobonos. Otra vez esto nooo.


----------



## atman (9 Ago 2013)

Abner dijo:


> ¿No habíamos quedado en el foro, tiempo ha, que operar con CFD's en broker market makers era hacer oposiciones a palmar pasta por los slippages y porque normalmente brokers de este tipo tienen un manifiesto conflicto de intereses con que tú ganes dinero al no estar operando con un subyacente real?



Pues sí, pero como tiene que haber para todos y lo de los CFDs se lo ponen tan a huevo pues...


----------



## bertok (9 Ago 2013)

atman dijo:


> Estamos tan locos que cuando alguien realmente trata de tener algo de cordura... tiene que justificarse...
> 
> Why We Downgraded Tesla Motors: Johnson: Video - Bloomberg



Muy bueno el video.

Las burbujas siempre son como el cuento de la lechera, el mercado entero para ellas.


----------



## jopitxujo (9 Ago 2013)

FCC en los 12 euros; vender o no vender, esa es la cuestión


----------



## paulistano (9 Ago 2013)

Buenos días..... Empujad cabrones!!!


----------



## Tio Masclet (9 Ago 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Buenos días..... Empujad cabrones!!!



Ánimo Paulis, hoy puede ser un gran día con Sacyr. Suerte.
Está subiendo y parece que está entrando pasta.


----------



## jopitxujo (9 Ago 2013)

Vendidas las FCC en 12,13. Desde 9,09 3 eurillos por acción.
A ver si esta rotura de los 12 es buena o falsa,


----------



## Janus (9 Ago 2013)

FCC con acortamiento de volumen y en resistencia tocha. Warning!!!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Ago 2013)

guanos dias gacelillas 

ese gap del ibex en 8577 sera su ruina :abajo: y ya sabeis mi lema , los huesos roer para el tuetano comer :o


----------



## Janus (9 Ago 2013)

Lo de ayer en Prisa fue una trampa. Alguno trató de forzar una escapada alcista para que otros se sumasen y así poder aligerar su cartera. Se ha visto muy claramente.

De momento, no se puede catalogar de ninguna otra manera porque todavía nadie sabe qué va a pasar ahí adentro. Cuidado con los enganchones. Cuando el movimiento sea por una noticia definitiva de insider ...... entonces el volumen va a ser muy importante y no va a remitir en varios días.


----------



## Sideshow Bob (9 Ago 2013)

buenos días!


URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/829/8nbc.jpg/]




[/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Ice Cold Survivor (9 Ago 2013)

Sacyr pasando los 2,91. Hoy parece ser el día.
Up! Up!


----------



## mataresfacil (9 Ago 2013)

Bueno, roto el muro, padentro en sacyr, veremos a ver.


----------



## jopitxujo (9 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> FCC con acortamiento de volumen y en resistencia tocha. Warning!!!!!



Lo que me ha hecho dudar es que a medio-largo plazo tiene buena pinta y puede dar buenas plusvis.


----------



## bertok (9 Ago 2013)

Ese SP trabajando las zonas ....


----------



## jopitxujo (9 Ago 2013)

No empecemos a chuparnos las pol... con Sacyr todavía. El Ibex anda tontorrón.

A ver si NH deja de una vez los 3 euros y tira parriba que me tiene aburrido.


----------



## ponzi (9 Ago 2013)

Que poca seriedad en los contratos...Llevo un dia y con tal de que telefonica no compre eplus slim es capaz de lanzar una opa sobre kpn y romper el solito el acuerdo


http://www.lavanguardia.com/economi...ra-oferta-de-compra-por-la-holandesa-kpn.html


Ya me va a tocar las narices con el 4g germano


----------



## Algas (9 Ago 2013)

Buenos días,

mantengo orden de venta del SAB a 1,94€; ya queda poco!!! :Baile2:

1000 SAN pal cuerpo, le veo potencial de subida bueno... ::

CFG tonteando ahora, abriendo al alza, ahora bajando, luego... está muy calentito el valor .

Y encima hoy hace sol en el norte!!! :Baile:


----------



## Tio Masclet (9 Ago 2013)

Pa dentro también en Sacyr. Ahora, que los "mercados" hablen.


----------



## mataresfacil (9 Ago 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> No empecemos a chuparnos las pol... con Sacyr todavía. El Ibex anda tontorrón.
> 
> A ver si NH deja de una vez los 3 euros y tira parriba que me tiene aburrido.



Puede ser, pero el volumen acompaña y eso, jamigo, es la madre del corderillo.

Y por si fuera poco creo que acaban de liquidar una posicion corta.


----------



## sr.anus (9 Ago 2013)

impresiona el poder de los 3 chicharros del reino, fcc, tecnicas y sacyr.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Ago 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> impresiona el poder de los 3 chicharros del reino, fcc, tecnicas y sacyr.



los tres jinetes del apocalipsis de amol ::


----------



## bertok (9 Ago 2013)

Hoy va a ser un día superinteresante.

El SP está en lo suyo, trabajando los niveles. Sigo pensando que hasta los 1710 está girado.

El culibex, con las reservas que debemos tener ante un fraude de índice como es, lleva 6 jornadas con una divergencia insostenible.

Paso de sacar todavía el pato negro ::


----------



## Janus (9 Ago 2013)

Muy interesante Arcelor. Lo que hace un tiempo pensábamos que era un iHCH está resultando que era el hombre izquierdo de un iHCH mayor.


----------



## Ice Cold Survivor (9 Ago 2013)

Sacyr disparada. 2,96. Esta noche dormimos calientes...


----------



## jopitxujo (9 Ago 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Puede ser, pero el volumen acompaña y eso, jamigo, es la madre del corderillo.
> 
> Y por si fuera poco creo que acaban de liquidar una posicion corta.



Parece que tiene usted razón, 2,96 y antes de la primera hora ha movido la mitad del volumen de ayer.
Es que llevo una racha bastante buena ultimamente y ya me estoy empezando a mosquear.::


----------



## ponzi (9 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Muy interesante Arcelor. Lo que hace un tiempo pensábamos que era un iHCH está resultando que era el hombre izquierdo de un iHCH mayor.



Los veras a 16 en un par de años y si no al tiempo,estan reduciendo deuda y reorganizando el negocio.15000 mill por mayor acerera del mundo es un precio absurdo

Enviado desde mi ST21i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## jopitxujo (9 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Los veras a 16 en un par de años y si no al tiempo,estan reduciendo deuda y reorganizando el negocio.15000 mill por mayor acerera del mundo es un precio absurdo
> 
> Enviado desde mi ST21i usando Tapatalk 2




A ver si es verdad, esta es una de mis entradas-cagadas reconvertidas a muy largo plazo.::


----------



## romanrdgz (9 Ago 2013)

Joder, para un día que necesito salir antes del curro para largarme de vacaciones, y va el despertador y no me suena.

Pero cuando todo va mal, ahí está Sacyr para alegrarme el día!  Vamos chicharritooo!

Y tengo mucha fé en mis Arcelores, que hoy también están finos.

Lo de FCC es impresionante, de vértigo. Cada vez que pienso cuando las estaba ojeando en 7 se me revuelven las entrañas...


----------



## Tio Masclet (9 Ago 2013)

Sacyr: los 2,96 se están resistiendo.


----------



## LÁNGARO (9 Ago 2013)

que potencial le veis a sacyr.... por que con un 4% de plusvis ya me queman.....


----------



## romanrdgz (9 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Muy interesante Arcelor. Lo que hace un tiempo pensábamos que era un iHCH está resultando que era el hombre izquierdo de un iHCH mayor.



Dónde está ese iHCH? Por más vueltas que le doy (y por más que me encantaría verlo), no veo nada formándose (y menos aun de las dimensiones que sugiere ud, maestro Janus) :no:


----------



## mataresfacil (9 Ago 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Sacyr: los 2,96 se están resistiendo.



No te preocupes, no es resistencia, simplemente estan deshaciendo una posicion. Cuando terminen se va para arriba, hoy el 3 minimo fijo.


----------



## Algas (9 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Creo que es la entrevista mas personal y cercana que le han hecho al director de bestinver, chapo por el entrevistador....y si no fijaros como termina el vídeo
> 
> [youtube]jCTBgSWjolA[/youtube]
> 
> Son 11 min de autenticas perlas, creo que merece la pena el tiempo invertido



Muy bueno... aunque ese optimismo del final no será bien acogido en burbuja.


----------



## ponzi (9 Ago 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> A ver si es verdad, esta es una de mis entradas-cagadas reconvertidas a muy largo plazo.::











romanrdgz dijo:


> Joder, para un día que necesito salir antes del curro para largarme de vacaciones, y va el despertador y no me suena.
> 
> Pero cuando todo va mal, ahí está Sacyr para alegrarme el día!  Vamos chicharritooo!
> 
> ...





Es simplemente sentido comun,arcelor vale bastante mas que 15000 mill.Yo ayer mismo poco me falto para entrar pero al final opte por tef ,ni un dia ha tardado slim en dar un poco por saco,espero que a alierta no le de por entrar en una guerra con polvora del rey.Evidentemente me equivocado mientras en tef solo llevo un 0,5% en arcelor ya superaria ampliamente eel 6%


----------



## Krim (9 Ago 2013)

Me da a mi que la resistencia de FCC acaba de saltar por los aires...de aquí a...???


----------



## Tonto Simon (9 Ago 2013)

Joder, joder, que hacemos con sacyr,entro o no entro...


----------



## bertok (9 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Es simplemente sentido comun,arcelor vale bastante mas que 15000 mill.Yo ayer mismo poco me falto para entrar pero al final opte por tef ,ni un dia ha tardado slim en dar un poco por saco,espero que a alierta no le de por entrar en una guerra con polvora del rey.Evidentemente me equivocado mientras en tef solo llevo un 0,5% en arcelor ya superaria ampliamente eel 6%



Amrica Mvil lanza una oferta para hacerse con el 100% de KPN,Empresas de Telecomunicaciones, medios y tecnologa. Expansin.com

Esta noticia y los niveles de resistencia del culibex, le van a costar a TEF más de 1 euro en la pauta de precios.

Vas a poder entrar por debajo de los 10 euros.


----------



## sr.anus (9 Ago 2013)

por debajo del 8650 hay mucho guano guardado


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Ago 2013)

ya que estais con la rutura de la resistencia sacynerosa , les recuerdo que lo importante es el cierre :fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (9 Ago 2013)

romanrdgz dijo:


> Dónde está ese iHCH? Por más vueltas que le doy (y por más que me encantaría verlo), no veo nada formándose (y menos aun de las dimensiones que sugiere ud, maestro Janus) :no:



Timeframe diario. Ahora rebotando en el hombre derecho y la lc sobre los 10-10,2.


----------



## bertok (9 Ago 2013)




----------



## Janus (9 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Es simplemente sentido comun,arcelor vale bastante mas que 15000 mill.Yo ayer mismo poco me falto para entrar pero al final opte por tef ,ni un dia ha tardado slim en dar un poco por saco,espero que a alierta no le de por entrar en una guerra con polvora del rey.Evidentemente me equivocado mientras en tef solo llevo un 0,5% en arcelor ya superaria ampliamente eel 6%



Ojos antes que cerebro, primero antes tiene que superar con volumen y consolidar los 10 euros en timeframe diario.

TimoF no chuta. Ha estado subiendo pero tiene mucha menos fuerza relativa que el resto del mercado en general.

Es así, ha merecido mucho más la pena Gamesa, FCC, Abengoa ..... Estos valores son mejores que TimoF. Ya les llegará su momento pero ahora mismo no dejan de ser algo mediocre.


----------



## ponzi (9 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Amrica Mvil lanza una oferta para hacerse con el 100% de KPN,Empresas de Telecomunicaciones, medios y tecnologa. Expansin.com
> 
> Esta noticia y los niveles de resistencia del culibex, le van a costar a TEF más de 1 euro en la pauta de precios.
> 
> Vas a poder entrar por debajo de los 10 euros.



Que entrar....ya estoy dentro.Solo espero que a nuestro ceo no le de por sacar la escopeta grande y descapitalizar la empresa metiendose en una contraopa contra slim


----------



## Janus (9 Ago 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Me da a mi que la resistencia de FCC acaba de saltar por los aires...de aquí a...???



Aún no, hay que tener en cuenta el filtro y el optimismo genérico del mercado. No pierdas de vista que lleva más de un 70% ininterrumpido y cuando toque zafarrancho de combate, la puerta va a quedarse pequeña.

Aunque parezca difícil, un tropezón del SP será suficiente. El SP tiene mucho dinero en plusvalías latentes que tienen que materializarse y eso solo se puede hacer vendiendo.


----------



## mataresfacil (9 Ago 2013)

Señores, señoras y trolles en general, las turbulencias de nuestro avion comenzaron a las 10 de la mañana, pero ya salimos de la zona complicada, pueden desabrocharse los cinturones y ponerse un whisky, o whiskas, segun deseen. Gracias, feliz vuelo.


----------



## Janus (9 Ago 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ya que estais con la rutura de la resistencia sacynerosa , les recuerdo que lo importante es el cierre :fiufiu:



El verano te sienta bien a tu cerebro. A ver si comes mucha zanahoria para el tema de los ojos


----------



## bertok (9 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Que entrar....ya estoy dentro.Solo espero que a nuestro ceo no le de por sacar la escopeta grande y descapitalizar la empresa metiendose en una contraopa contra slim



No le va a quedar otra opción.

Está contra la espada y la pared: no entrar o entrar caro, ambas opciones son malas para cotización de Tef


----------



## Janus (9 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Que entrar....ya estoy dentro.Solo espero que a *nuestro ceo* no le de por sacar la escopeta grande y descapitalizar la empresa metiendose en una contraopa contra slim



Un mal pensado podría pensar que eres empleado de TimoF :o


----------



## sr.anus (9 Ago 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Señores, señoras y trolles en general, las turbulencias de nuestro avion comenzaron a las 10 de la mañana, pero ya salimos de la zona complicada, pueden desabrocharse los cinturones y ponerse un whisky, o whiskas, segun deseen. Gracias, feliz vuelo.



Alguno se va atragantar con la aceituna del martini, hay guano a paladas ahi fuera esperandonos a los larguistas


----------



## Janus (9 Ago 2013)

En Prisa sigue la foto en pie. El dinero que entró pensando en una fuga está en trap.

Si llega el movimiento importante va a ser contundente y con un volumen que no dejará indiferente al personal. Alguno ayer quiso hacer la jugada simulando una fuga para comenzar a vender su papelada.


----------



## ponzi (9 Ago 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> que potencial le veis a sacyr.... por que con un 4% de plusvis ya me queman.....




Para fcc y sacyr siendo hoy renovacion de cortos recomiendo poner un sl amplio (en tu caso con un 4% lo vas a tener complicado) y esperar al comunivado de la cnmv el lunes o martes


----------



## Sin_Perdón (9 Ago 2013)

Mucho alcista veo por aquí últimamente....


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Ago 2013)

amonoh bajistillas :Baile:


----------



## mataresfacil (9 Ago 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> Alguno se va atragantar con la aceituna del martini, hay guano a paladas ahi fuera esperandonos a los larguistas



La verdad es que si, el tema es si para todos los valores o alguno se sale de la quema. A esperar.


----------



## Tonto Simon (9 Ago 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Mucho alcista veo por aquí últimamente....



Última llamada a la prudencia:: recuerden donde estamos antes de abrir posiciones. Gracias


----------



## ponzi (9 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Un mal pensado podría pensar que eres empleado de TimoF :o



Uy que va...creeme las llevo en cartera a 10,81 ya me gustaria a mi haberme equivocado y haberle dado al boton de arcelor a 9,20







bertok dijo:


> No le va a quedar otra opción.
> 
> Está contra la espada y la pared: no entrar o entrar caro, ambas opciones son malas para cotización de Tef





La peor de todas es entrar caro.Hace nada tenian todo kpn por 7000 mill y por querer llevarse solo la parte alrmana iban a pagar 8000 mill





Janus dijo:


> Ojos antes que cerebro, primero antes tiene que superar con volumen y consolidar los 10 euros en timeframe diario.
> 
> TimoF no chuta. Ha estado subiendo pero tiene mucha menos fuerza relativa que el resto del mercado en general.
> 
> Es así, ha merecido mucho más la pena Gamesa, FCC, Abengoa ..... Estos valores son mejores que TimoF. Ya les llegará su momento pero ahora mismo no dejan de ser algo mediocre.



Fcc y abengoa estan subiendo por recompras de cortos y sacyr es recompra por la posible venta del paquete de repsol valorado en 2200 mill.Se jugar a ese juego,de hecho hace mes y medio recomende sacyr y fcc,mi problema era que solo tenia una bala y no queria jugarmela en un valor que tendria que vigilar cada dos semanas con sl amplios.


----------



## Janus (9 Ago 2013)

La foto como la veo.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-y-casualidades-preparando-5.html#post9655116


----------



## LOLO08 (9 Ago 2013)

Nhh a la callada sigue subiendo, máx. de los últimos 5 meses. las tengo a 3,10 y otra carga a 2,5.


----------



## Janus (9 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Uy que va...creeme las llevo en cartera a 10,81 ya me gustaria a mi haberme equivocado y haberle dado al boton de arcelor a 9,20
> 
> 
> 
> ...





A mí los *ojos *me dicen que Abengoa está subiendo y que tras fugarse de la resistencia ha dado una señal de compra magnífica corrigiendo hasta esa clavicular. Ahí quedó cantado así que ahora a disfrutar.

El *cerebro *me dice que es una mierda de empresa y que a largo no hay que estar.

Nuevamente los *ojos *son *más rentables* que el *cerebro*.


----------



## erpako (9 Ago 2013)

Yo creo que Tef no tiene nada que hacer contra Carlos Slim ya que su posición financiera sigue siendo delicada.

No puede arriesgar el rating. Si lo bajan a bono basura con la deuda que tiene van a llover sapos y culebras.:


----------



## ponzi (9 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> A mí los *ojos *me dicen que Abengoa está subiendo y que tras fugarse de la resistencia ha dado una señal de compra magnífica corrigiendo hasta esa clavicular. Ahí quedó cantado así que ahora a disfrutar.
> 
> El *cerebro *me dice que es una mierda de empresa y que a largo no hay que estar.
> 
> Nuevamente los *ojos *son *más rentables* que el *cerebro*.



A mi abengoa no me gusta pero es una del tridente bajista.Ahora mismo los valores con mas cortos en españa son abengoa,acerinox y fcc.Esos cortos en algun momento hay q recomprarlos,en algun caso hasta han llegado al 10% del capital


----------



## Krim (9 Ago 2013)

Eso no es nada, ponzi. AMD llegó a tener el 20% de su capital en cortos. ¡¡20%!!


----------



## ponzi (9 Ago 2013)

erpako dijo:


> Yo creo que Tef no tiene nada que hacer contra Carlos Slim ya que su posición financiera sigue siendo delicada.
> 
> No puede arriesgar el rating. Si lo bajan a bono basura con la deuda que tiene van a llover sapos y culebras.:



La mejor opcion es tirar la toalla a tiempo,aunque ahora mismo eso significaria perder cuota en alemania y previsiblemente tardar 2 años mas en introducir el 4g.No tiene sentido subir la oferta y pagar 10000-12000 mill por eplus,vale mas la pena esperarse un poco y acudir a la subasta de frecuencias.yo soy ellos e invierto el dinero en frecuencias para 4g en asia


----------



## Sin_Perdón (9 Ago 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Eso no es nada, ponzi. AMD llegó a tener el 20% de su capital en cortos. ¡¡20%!!



Eso no es nada. Walter creo que tiene el 40%...::

Por cierto, corto en el CAC40 desde ya.


----------



## ponzi (9 Ago 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Eso no es nada, ponzi. AMD llegó a tener el 20% de su capital en cortos. ¡¡20%!!



Y a nokia y a first solar tb les han dado duro.Antes no sabia como mirar las posiciones para valores del nasdac

Enviado desde mi ST21i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Janus (9 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> La mejor opcion es tirar la toalla a tiempo,aunque ahora mismo eso significaria perder cuota en alemania y previsiblemente tardar 2 años mas en introducir el 4g.No tiene sentido subir la oferta y pagar 10000-12000 mill por eplus,vale mas la pena esperarse un poco y acudir a la subasta de frecuencias.yo soy ellos e invierto el dinero en frecuencias para 4g en asia



Intentarán no tirarla aunque Slim es mucho macho para ellos.

TimoF tiene que ganar cuota en Alemania porque le permite rebalancear riesgo geográfico porque están acojonados con los próximos años en esos mercados y la deriva populista que se intuye cuando el capital comience a irse de Brasil etc...

Las alternativas son pocas, España está hecha unos zorros, UK no consiguen dar con la tecla del crecimiento porque es un mercado copado y tremendamente maduro (más que crecer, hay que robar a la competencia y eso es difícil porque se les da bien robar a los clientes pero no tanto a la competencia) por lo que queda Alemania. Por eso, querían comprar KPN el año pasado y no pudieron por los temas de calificación.
Ese momento, hace un año aproximadamente, el mercado vio claramente la debilidad de TimoF. El dinero siempre es inteligente (al menos en los mercados) y lleva muchos años fuera de TimoF porque sabe que aún no ha encontrado la solución a sus problemas geográficos. Han vivido del crecimiento en Brasil tapando las miserias y las perrerías en España. Esa coortada se ha acabado. Bajó la marea y estaban desnudos que diría Buffet.


----------



## mataresfacil (9 Ago 2013)

Muchas veces pienso que los valores se mueven solo para llevarme la contraria. ::


----------



## davidautentico (9 Ago 2013)

La correción ha empezado

The Market Correction Has Already Started | Price Action Lab Blog


----------



## Krim (9 Ago 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ya que estais con la rutura de la resistencia sacynerosa , les recuerdo que lo importante es el cierre :fiufiu:



Cierto...muy cierto, pero el primer paso es superarla a lo largo del día, y la forma de darlo bien es con volumen.

Por otra parte, aprovecho para manifestar la profunda intranquilidad que me produce el hecho de que postees cosas con sentido. Los cimientos del mundo se tambalean.


----------



## Janus (9 Ago 2013)

Bueno, señores me voy a la playa, llevo el tapatalk para emergencias así como el broker en el móvil.

Estamos sobre un lago helado precioso pero la llegada de la primavera ya está provocando algunos rayones inquietantes en el suelo. Nada definitivo pero un warning al fin y al cabo.


----------



## mataresfacil (9 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Bueno, señores me voy a la playa, llevo el tapatalk para emergencias así como el broker en el móvil.
> 
> Estamos sobre un lago helado precioso pero la llegada de la primavera ya está provocando algunos rayones inquietantes en el suelo. Nada definitivo pero un warning al fin y al cabo.



Que no se te olviden los manguitos y el gorro, o en su defecto el pañuelo con 4 nudos.


----------



## Tio Masclet (9 Ago 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Muchas veces pienso que los valores se mueven solo para llevarme la contraria. ::



No desespere, tenga FED, unirdad i conosimiento.


----------



## mataresfacil (9 Ago 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> No desespere, tenga FED, unirdad i conosimiento.



Me explico, sacyr lleva chocando contra la resistencia 2,88 un monton de tiempo, hoy, por fin, se entretienen en meter 2 mll de acciones en una hora, y se va a 2,96 faciles, alli parece que se deshace una posicion corta y lo normal seria una vez terminada seguir subiendo, pero no, empiezan con una mierda volumen a volver a bajarla direccion muro atlantico, que como traspase, pues fuera otra vez del valor.

Son nuestros chicharros y son nuestras costumbres.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Amrica Mvil lanza una oferta para hacerse con el 100% de KPN,Empresas de Telecomunicaciones, medios y tecnologa. Expansin.com
> 
> Esta noticia y los niveles de resistencia del culibex, le van a costar a TEF más de 1 euro en la pauta de precios.
> 
> Vas a poder entrar por debajo de los 10 euros.



Pusilánime. Reportado.



Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Eso no es nada. Walter creo que tiene el 40%...::
> 
> Por cierto, corto en el CAC40 desde ya.



Bien, coño bien!!!


----------



## ponzi (9 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Intentarán no tirarla aunque Slim es mucho macho para ellos.
> 
> TimoF tiene que ganar cuota en Alemania porque le permite rebalancear riesgo geográfico porque están acojonados con los próximos años en esos mercados y la deriva populista que se intuye cuando el capital comience a irse de Brasil etc...
> 
> ...



A partir del verano de 2012 he empezado a ver un cambio de actitud en Tef.Han empezado a invertir de verdad en el negocio,empezaron con fibra optica luego con fusion y ahora con 4g mas los casi 8000 mill que se han fundido de deuda.Lo que dices es cierto pero a medias hay un queda un mercado muy jugoso por explotar y es el 4g mezclado con los sistmas m2m.En las cuentas del primer semestre se puede observar como han invertido casi 700 mill en frecuencias para el 4g en reino unido..en españa utilizaran a yoigo para tener 4g en brasil ya lo tienen y en chile estan en ello.Las nuevas generaciones de coches llevaran integrados sistemas m2m para interactuar con el 4g del movil y con el tiempo se terminara implantando tambien para las casas.100 mg de velocidad puede parecer mucho para un uso exclusivo movil pero no lo es para sistemas m2m,esa es la clave y las operadoras lo saben,el problema que a tef le ha pillado con el pie cambiado en mitad de un cambio de ciclo.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (9 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pusilánime. Reportado.
> 
> 
> 
> Bien, coño bien!!!



Es que no veas como mola sacarles pasta a los gabachos. Además que mira como están y donde esta el indice.


----------



## James Bond (9 Ago 2013)

Recomiendan Arcelormittal para medio-largo plazo?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Ago 2013)

Voto 5 estrellas, les meto cortos también a los franchutes y me voy a la piscina


----------



## ponzi (9 Ago 2013)

James Bond dijo:


> Recomiendan Arcelormittal para medio-largo plazo?



Yo si de hecho ayer por poco compro, ya llevaría un 7%.Arcelor esta muy barato y sus fabricas valen mas de 15000 mill pero ten en cuenta que es una commodity mas y estas expuesto al ciclo, yo creo que la peor parte del ciclo bajista del acero ya la hemos pasado, ahora estamos reptando por el suelo.Hazte esta pregunta...¿Estas dispuesto a esperar 2-5 años hasta que lleguen a 16-18 y asumir volatilidades que puedan poner al valor en 6-7 eu?Yo si lo estaría pero cada uno tiene que valorar hasta que punto le afectaria ver un -30%-40% de un valor en tu cartera


----------



## Sin_Perdón (9 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Voto 5 estrellas, les meto cortos también a los franchutes y me voy a la piscina



(todos cantando y agitando jarras de ron) 

"La vida pirata es la vida mejor (a vida pirata es la vida mejor) 
sin trabajar (sin trabajar) 
sin estudiar (sin estudiar) 
coooooooon la botella de ron (coooooooon la botella de ron) "


----------



## James Bond (9 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo si de hecho ayer por poco compro, ya llevaría un 7%.Arcelor esta muy barato y sus fabricas valen mas de 15000 mill pero ten en cuenta que es una commodity mas y estas expuesto al ciclo, yo creo que la peor parte del ciclo bajista del acero ya la hemos pasado, ahora estamos reptando por el suelo.Hazte esta pregunta...¿Estas dispuesto a esperar 2-5 años hasta que lleguen a 16-18 y asumir volatilidades que puedan poner al valor en 6-7 eu?Yo si lo estaría pero cada uno tiene que valorar hasta que punto le afectaria ver un -30%-40% de un valor en tu cartera



Pues quizás sea mejor esperar esas volatilidades, ando buscando algo donde meter unos ahorros a medio plazo con buena rentabilidad.

Lo mas sensato creo que será esperar a octubre a ver que pasa::


----------



## ponzi (9 Ago 2013)

James Bond dijo:


> Pues quizás sea mejor esperar esas volatilidades, ando buscando algo donde meter unos ahorros a medio plazo con buena rentabilidad.
> 
> Lo mas sensato creo que será esperar a octubre a ver que pasa::



Si tienes suficientes ahorros no lo metas en un solo valor, diversifica tanto por empresas como por ventana temporal . Si te mueves por el medio y largo plazo ve invirtiendo de forma constante en fondos de inversión y cuando veas volatilidades mira donde entrar, siempre tendrás que asumir riesgos, cuando estaban a 8 también existía el riesgo que llegase a 6, eso nadie te lo quitara, la cuestión es si hay mas que ganar que perder.Ya te dicho por esperiwncia que saber exactamente el mínimo del mercado es harto complicado y cuando lo vemos es tan mala la situación y con tanta volatilidad que entrar en el mercado es un simple acto de fe


----------



## Tono (9 Ago 2013)

Buenos días,
Por fin aparece el sol en Invernalia del Norte. 
Hoy chapuzón y si mi desvergüenza, dignidad nunca la tuve, me lo permite sacaré alguna foto de jabalises/sas en su hábitat.



sr.anus dijo:


> Alguno se va atragantar con la aceituna del martini, hay guano a paladas ahi fuera esperandonos a los larguistas



Acciones de empresas sin deuda, empresas con su actividad fuera de España y algo de BME para oir el clink, clink, en la caja cuando se mueve el parqué... por mí que vengan cataratas de guano, disfrutaré como un cochino revolcándome en él.


----------



## ponzi (9 Ago 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> (todos cantando y agitando jarras de ron)
> 
> "La vida pirata es la vida mejor (a vida pirata es la vida mejor)
> sin trabajar (sin trabajar)
> ...



Y vinieron los cantos de sirena (sacyr,abengoa y fcc)


[youtube]5wMnlHNSbu4[/youtube]


----------



## Tono (9 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Ojos antes que cerebro...



vista, oído, olfato,cerebro...

- Mis ojos cuando miran el Ibex ven mierda a montones
- solo oigo que pedorrear con noticias tergiversadas de balances y proyectos
- a mi nariz llega un pestazo que casi me nubla la vista 

y mi cerebro, ummm,... un momento please, dejadme aclarar las ideas, no lo veo claro...


----------



## ponzi (9 Ago 2013)

Definición postmoderna de sirena

http://www.frikipedia.es/friki/Sirena


----------



## ponzi (9 Ago 2013)

Para el que lleve matildes, en la página de telefónica esta el informe semestral completo

http://www.telefonica.com/es/shareholders_investors/html/financyreg/resultados2013.shtml

Esta muy bien elaborado, merece la pena leerlo, explican las cuentas al detalle, ernst young la verdad que trabaja muy bien, nunca he tenido sorpresas en ningún balance con ellos, ojala pudiese decir lo mismo del resto.


----------



## ponzi (9 Ago 2013)

Mirar la primera pagina del informe de telefónica...Están reduciendo la deuda cerca de 10000 mill desde junio de 2012, luego uno se encuentra a personajes como josef ajram diciendo el 15 de diciembre cuando ya se habían ventilado al menos 6000 mill de deuda en uno de los canales de máxima audiencia que la deuda de telefónica ascendía a 60000 mil cuando no era verdad


----------



## romanrdgz (9 Ago 2013)

Lo de FCC es espectacular...


----------



## Janus (9 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> A partir del verano de 2012 he empezado a ver un cambio de actitud en Tef.Han empezado a invertir de verdad en el negocio,empezaron con fibra optica luego con fusion y ahora con 4g mas los casi 8000 mill que se han fundido de deuda.Lo que dices es cierto pero a medias hay un queda un mercado muy jugoso por explotar y es el 4g mezclado con los sistmas m2m.En las cuentas del primer semestre se puede observar como han invertido casi 700 mill en frecuencias para el 4g en reino unido..en españa utilizaran a yoigo para tener 4g en brasil ya lo tienen y en chile estan en ello.Las nuevas generaciones de coches llevaran integrados sistemas m2m para interactuar con el 4g del movil y con el tiempo se terminara implantando tambien para las casas.100 mg de velocidad puede parecer mucho para un uso exclusivo movil pero no lo es para sistemas m2m,esa es la clave y las operadoras lo saben,el problema que a tef le ha pillado con el pie cambiado en mitad de un cambio de ciclo.




Eso no es invertir, es gastar para que la rueda siga girando. Cuando digo "invertir" me refiero a modelos de negocio, a adquirir una ventaja competitiva, a hacer algo que otros no saben hacer, a aportar valor, a mejorar el nivel de servicio .....

---------- Post added 09-ago-2013 at 13:49 ----------




romanrdgz dijo:


> Lo de FCC es espectacular...



Sorprende que los 12 y el filtro ni fú ni fá. Será que el análisis técnico ya no sirve ....


----------



## jopitxujo (9 Ago 2013)

Pues FCC todavía le queda pólvora pero tampoco nos vamos a quejar de la operación.

Otra que me tengo en vigilancia es ACCIONA:
- Ha entrado volumen las últimas semanas
- Le falta el tirón que están teniendo sus "amigas" del sector
- Nadie habla de ella

¿Algún comentario sobre el valor?


----------



## ponzi (9 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Eso no es invertir, es gastar para que la rueda siga girando. Cuando digo "invertir" me refiero a modelos de negocio, a adquirir una ventaja competitiva, a hacer algo que otros no saben hacer, a aportar valor, a mejorar el nivel de servicio .....
> 
> ---------- Post added 09-ago-2013 at 13:49 ----------
> 
> ...



4g y fibra es invertir y además con bastante fuerza.Fíjate como orange ha denunciado a telefónica ante la competencia por ceder su red de fibra óptica a cambio del 4g de yoigo, es simple orange y Vodafone no tienen fibra óptica, la cual cuesta bastante tiempo y dinero construir.

[youtube]zJ4l3lYz388[/youtube]

Creo que en un mismo año meterse en 4g,fibra y sistemas m2m mientras reduces 10000 mill de deuda son palabras mayores


----------



## juanfer (9 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> 4g y fibra es invertir y además con bastante fuerza.Fíjate como orange ha denunciado a telefónica ante la competencia por ceder su red de fibra óptica a cambio del 4g de yoigo, es simple orange y Vodafone no tienen fibra óptica, la cual cuesta bastante tiempo y dinero construir.
> 
> [youtube]zJ4l3lYz388[/youtube]
> 
> Creo que en un mismo año meterse en 4g,fibra y sistemas m2m mientras reduces 10000 mill de deuda son palabras mayores



Ponzi Tef cuando tiene que desagregar el bucle local como le exige la UE. El exmonopolio de Italia de comunicaciones se dejo un 50% de bajada cuando desagregaron.


----------



## HisHoliness (9 Ago 2013)

Buenos dias, parece que las sacyres avanzan timidamente....vaaaaaaaaaamos!

Y FCC? La madre que la parió, va como Amstrong en el tercer tour...




jopitxujo dijo:


> Pues FCC todavía le queda pólvora pero tampoco nos vamos a quejar de la operación.
> 
> Otra que me tengo en vigilancia es ACCIONA:
> - Ha entrado volumen las últimas semanas
> ...




Acciona, ayer por la tarde leia esto...

Activada estrategia bajista en Acciona | TRADING SIN LIMITE
Hola a todos,

Esta mañana hemos avisado vía comentario de la activación de nuestra estrategia bajista sobre acciona.

Como saben, nuestra entrada para los cortos era de 38,40, precio por los que el valor ha cotizado hoy.

Bien, vamos a dar un repaso al gráfico que detallamos al plantear la estrategia:





Como ven, la resistencia de 38,40 era un patrón a tener en cuenta a la hora de seleccionar el valor. Por otro lado, tenemos a la tendencia bajista, en la cual se ha encontrado relativamente cerca de tocarla (podría considerarse tocada por zona de ruido).

Otros factores que nos ayudan a pensar en la continuidad bajista son los máximos decrecientes tanto del MACD como del RSI, aunque en el RSI tampoco es muy relevante que se encuentre decreciente.

Por último, un pequeño canal que de romporse a la baja daría la continuidad a nuevos mínimos anuales.

Veremos cómo evoluciona el valor.


----------



## ponzi (9 Ago 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Ponzi Tef cuando tiene que desagregar el bucle local como le exige la UE. El exmonopolio de Italia de comunicaciones se dejo un 50% de bajada cuando desagregaron.



Creo que no sera un problema,el futuro esta en las redes moviles no en las fijas.Por 49000 mill a los que cotizan y generando ebitdas de 25000 ,creo que esta descontado el peor escenario posible.


----------



## alimon (9 Ago 2013)

Nos acercamos a un crash como el del 87 | Mercados en Continuo


----------



## hombre-mosca (9 Ago 2013)

Joxxxer señores, que estoy leyendo y como que me voy ....

A ver por partes:

1.- De Ponzi (el primero de varios)...



ponzi dijo:


> Esta muy bien elaborado, merece la pena leerlo, explican las cuentas al detalle, ernst young la verdad que trabaja muy bien, nunca he tenido sorpresas en ningún balance con ellos, ojala pudiese decir lo mismo del resto.



Pues señor mio, wikipedia ....

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Accounting_scandals

Lehman Brothers 2010[43] Ernst & Young United States Failure to disclose Repo 105 transactions to investors

Pa`flipar Sr. Ponzi ...

2.- Pa Ponzi tambien (pero con aclaracion) ...



ponzi dijo:


> La mejor opcion es tirar la toalla a tiempo,aunque ahora mismo eso significaria perder cuota en alemania y previsiblemente tardar 2 años mas en introducir el 4g.No tiene sentido subir la oferta y pagar 10000-12000 mill por eplus,vale mas la pena esperarse un poco y acudir a la subasta de frecuencias.yo soy ellos e invierto el dinero en frecuencias para 4g en asia




Para que se centre Usted de que va esto, Slim (si no recuerdo mal) pago algo asi como 5-6 eur por kpn y para meterse en el mercado
europeo, ahi como quien no quiere la cosa de repente kpn le meten hasta 1,3. Vamos que este hombre muy contento no tiene que estar, le
hacen la competencia en america latina y lo funden aqui.

Su sistema de negocio E-plus: *no ha comprado licencias para alta frecuencia*, osease, que Usted se puede olvidar de transmision de datos
a alta velocidad con ellos, mientras que o2 compro licencias para ellas (a eso ire luego). Vamos que lo que quiere hacer, con la experiencia
en su pais, como se hacen las cosas low-cost a-la-europea (al estilo aldi) por si llega el momento que la gente van tan "tiesas" que ni
videos ni nada de eso. Telefonear y punto. Ahi es donde esta atacando, muchas quejas de su red, muy lenta, muchos fallos ... pero barata y
con un buen servicio a clientes BASE, que parece que la "gente" no se queja demasiado.

Este hombre se ha hecho una vision de las telecomunicaciones "baratas" en europa ... y no quiere perder dinero ... y menos un 60-70%.

Vuelta a o2 ... Esto es el prototipo de la g4 en españa, se esta haciendo ciudad por ciudad, poco a poco, y cuando este madurito, lo implantaran
en españa con el know-how de estas personas.

Ha habido noticias en los ultimos dias de que con la fusion podrian perder frecuencias .... que cojxxxx, pero si E-Plus tiene G1-G2? Como 
mucho les quitarian una de transmision de datos a baja velocidad. Y no se la quitarian, sino que la subastarian ... $$$$, porque parece ....
y solo parece que tiene que haber un cuarto operador en alemania que tendria que comprar esto ... baja velocidad, porque por los otros tendria
que "rascarse" bien el bolsillo. En las ultimas cuentas no he visto los extraordinarios de la venta de o2-irland ...

Estoy en o2 desde 5,05X. esos toques de 5,15 y 5,223 .... de ellos hablare otro dia (cuando venda).

3.- Pal Janus.

Le tengo mucho respeto, como a Mr. Ponzi, pero lo de las solares lentamente me da el infarto (y Usted avisa muy bien de las entradas y salidas, que si no aqui iba a haber achicharrados a montones).

Ha leido lo de Solarworld?, debe de ser el maiohhhh acordeon de la historia .... 150x1 accion, tenga cuidado que alguno/a le va a mandar a sus primos ... esos que tienen mala leche.
Con lo del carbon ni entro. No es mi mundo ... Tiene Usted razon, se puede ganar mucho dinero, pero la experiencia me dice que no, que no, que no.
La mitad de lo que Usted recomienda esta quebrado o cuasi, ahi, solo queda esperar el momentum maximum y eso no esta dentro de mi estrategia. Demasiada presion para un abuelete.

4.- Para el piraton 

Bienvenido tras las vacaciones. Llega Usted un par de dias tarde para coger bien a las eonas, ando tambien por ahi, pero menos 12,0x. Ha visto
lo que es la carnaza, hoy avisan que la gente va corta para los resultados ... y a "meter el deo en la jerida". Claro van cortos los que no tenian que ir ...

Bueno, vaya toston que les he metido .... que diria algun ex-pre ......

PD: si E-Plus quiere mas velocidad tendra que pagarla.


----------



## inversobres (9 Ago 2013)

Otro ataque a los 8700. Buen despioje mañanero y ahora olos.


----------



## Janus (9 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Creo que no sera un problema,el futuro esta en las redes moviles no en las fijas.Por 49000 mill a los que cotizan y generando ebitdas de 25000 ,creo que esta descontado el peor escenario posible.



Debes llevar miles y miles de acciones en TimoF y desde hace tiempo. Ten van a tener que contratar, además de todo lo que sabes .... también porque "vives" la pasión TimoF :o

---------- Post added 09-ago-2013 at 14:44 ----------




hombre-mosca dijo:


> Joxxxer señores, que estoy leyendo y como que me voy ....
> 
> A ver por partes:
> 
> ...






Eh!!!!!.

¿qué es eso de que Janus recomienda empresas medio quebradas?. No será que son empresas que os quieren hacer entender que hay que vender para que ellos recojan vuestro papel?

Solarworld: con todos los respetos  pero cuando yo hablo de solares hablo que empresas que no son chicharros. Solarworld tiene dos pecados: es alemana y capitaliza 60M. Hasta Canadian vale más de 10 veces lo que esta mierda que vivió de la apuesta alemana por lo solar y por ende también su declive por los cambios de legislación.

Carbón: que sí, que sí, que sí.


----------



## hombre-mosca (9 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Debes llevar miles y miles de acciones en TimoF y desde hace tiempo. Ten van a tener que contratar, además de todo lo que sabes .... también porque "vives" la pasión TimoF :o
> 
> ---------- Post added 09-ago-2013 at 14:44 ----------
> 
> ...



Solo queria "pinchar" un poco, pero tengan mucho cuidado ahi. Yo se que Usted es agil, pero el riesgo es grande.


----------



## jopitxujo (9 Ago 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Buenos dias, parece que las sacyres avanzan timidamente....vaaaaaaaaaamos!
> 
> Y FCC? La madre que la parió, va como Amstrong en el tercer tour...
> 
> ...



Otro motivo mas para entrar largo.

No conozco a estos analistos pero de momento se están luciendo.


----------



## Janus (9 Ago 2013)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Solo queria "pinchar" un poco, pero tengan mucho cuidado ahi. Yo se que Usted es agil, pero el riesgo es grande.



Llevamos toda la vida calentándonos con el carbón y vendrán otras generaciones igual. No hay coal peak ni nada por el estilo.


----------



## ponzi (9 Ago 2013)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Joxxxer señores, que estoy leyendo y como que me voy ....
> 
> A ver por partes:
> 
> ...



Creo sin lugar a dudas de equivocarme que has escrito tu post mas elaborado desde que estas aqui chapo...

http://www.hispanidad.com/Confidenc...nsigue-una-cuota-de-merc-20130723-157802.html


Sobre kpn lo he leido y tienes razon no tienen cobertura 4g,pues 8000 mill se me antoja caro,al final slim nos va hacer un favor,lo habia leido en un articulo pero estaban equivocados,al detalle los activos de kpn no los conozco solo sus numeros base,conozco mejor las cuentas de tef mas que nada por las memorias que he ido leyendo.Sobre ernst al menos en españa trabajan muy bien,tenga en cuenta que en banca es dificil cuantificar los riesgos y que usa esta controlada por lobby banqueros.Mi experiencia aqui es que yo al menos prefiero leerme una auditoria de ernst que de deloitte...y si no pruebe a leer un informe completo de algun banco de deloiite,cuando vas por la pagina 200 terminas poniendo cara de poker.La venta de irlanda solo la mencionan por encima segun he visto aun no esta integrada,con ella la deuda bajara a 47000-48000 mill


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (9 Ago 2013)

que bonito :o

[YOUTUBE]GBaHPND2QJg[/YOUTUBE]

(abstenerse de comentar los egarenses envidiosos del hilo)


----------



## inversobres (9 Ago 2013)

Et voila. 8700 superados. Solo lo pasaran abajo con ayuda yanki. Pero eso hasta las 16:00 nada.

---------- Post added 09-ago-2013 at 15:05 ----------

Mas caspa, 874x esta tarde. Fran esto va a su bola.


----------



## FranR (9 Ago 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Et voila. 8700 superados. Solo lo pasaran abajo con ayuda yanki. Pero eso hasta las 16:00 nada.
> 
> ---------- Post added 09-ago-2013 at 15:05 ----------
> 
> Mas caspa, 874x esta tarde. Fran esto va a su bola.



Ayer puse una encuesta en el blog... 8724 u 8.240

Nadie votó, pues toma pepón. Veamos si el SP toca el nivel de MM y giran esto, que parece cachondeo ::


----------



## inversobres (9 Ago 2013)

Maximos anuales para el ibex. Coged vaselina que de esta vamos a los 8800.


----------



## alimon (9 Ago 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Ayer puse una encuesta en el blog... 8724 u 8.240
> 
> Nadie votó, pues toma pepón. Veamos si el SP toca el nivel de MM y giran esto, que parece cachondeo ::



La dirección de tu firma dice que elblog ha sido eliminado?


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (9 Ago 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Ayer puse una encuesta en el blog... 8724 u 8.240
> 
> Nadie votó, pues toma pepón. Veamos si el SP toca el nivel de MM y giran esto, que parece cachondeo ::



solia seguir su blog, pero casi nunca comenta el dax, asi que a los pocos se va dejando.. (cosa de centrarse unicamente en dos mercados) (y si, va con segundas el comentario :o )


----------



## FranR (9 Ago 2013)

alimon dijo:


> La dirección de tu firma dice que elblog ha sido eliminado?



Si me he cabreao  400 visitas al día...digo que respondan a una simple pregunta y ni uno.

A tomal pol culo ::

La semana que viene lo abro cuando se me pase el cabreo :XX::XX:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (9 Ago 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Si me he cabreao  400 visitas al día...digo que respondan a una simple pregunta y ni uno.
> 
> A tomal pol culo ::
> 
> La semana que viene lo abro cuando se me pase el cabreo :XX::XX:



le doy un tanks para animarle en estos momentos duros.


----------



## hydra69 (9 Ago 2013)

Enhorabuena...esos en Sacyr...todavía siguen en zona de resistencia..así que ojo....


----------



## FranR (9 Ago 2013)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> le doy un tanks para animarle en estos momentos duros.



No sabe como reconforta 

Me voy a terminar la jarra de Sangria.

Que dura es la vida del vendedor de crecepelos!!! 

Tener un blog para esto :XX::XX:


----------



## Janus (9 Ago 2013)

Are you ready or what?


----------



## Tono (9 Ago 2013)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> que bonito :o
> 
> (abstenerse de comentar los egarenses envidiosos del hilo)



Pues me ha puesto de mala ostia, que quieres que te diga. No debería permitirse usar la música más bella para los negocios más sucios.

Además ya me he levantado cabreado porque sí, cagándome en todo lo que se menea. 
No veo más que sombras... y muros... and shadows on the wall

me largo a matar alimañas al monte, a la yugular me voy a tirar hoy

[YOUTUBE]UG8TeXF-wB0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Garrafón (9 Ago 2013)

Compré un paquetito de 1000 FCC a 10,71€, gracias Janus :Aplauso:.


----------



## FranR (9 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Are you ready or what?



Un minuto!!!!

Me voy a poner los ligueros y en posición Fox Terrier.


Pirataaaa!!!!!!!!

Cortos en SP que lo dijo ayer el Luis :cook:


----------



## Misterio (9 Ago 2013)

Hace poco cuando el Ibex andaba por 7600 o por ahí y todo el mundo estaba bajista, Claca dijo que era momento de sentimiento contrario y que esto tenía pinta de peponear y yo le dije que esto del sentimiento contrario solo funciona cuando la cosa esta bajista, creo que el tiempo me da la razón, el Ibex sube sin sentido alguno por mucho que nos quiera alguno contar una milonga y lleva 1000 puntos verticales porque si, hace días que pasa esto y que el supuesto sentimiento contrario ya tenía que haber actuado y no pasa.

Así que reitero lo que dije en su día el sentimiento contrario funciona cuando nos acordamos de él claro.., hay muchas otras ocasiones que no.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (9 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Are you ready or what?



Culo prieto y ojo avizor. A ver que nos cuentan desde le otro lado del charco.



Tono dijo:


> Pues me ha puesto de mala ostia, que quieres que te diga. No debería permitirse usar la música más bella para los negocios más sucios.
> 
> Además ya me he levantado cabreado porque sí, cagándome en todo lo que se menea.
> No veo más que sombras... y muros... and shadows on the wall
> ...



No era mi intencion cabrearle.
Aunque la musica profesional siempre ha necesitado del dinero...


----------



## inversobres (9 Ago 2013)

Las grandes hostias vienen en las euforias. Eso lo sabe Antonio Saez del Castillo.

---------- Post added 09-ago-2013 at 15:33 ----------

Hasta las cuatro aqui no se mueve una hoja.

Seguimos igual.


----------



## bertok (9 Ago 2013)

Mientras la complacencia alcanza cotas histéricas, Pandoro está afilando el sable.

Sé que hago de aguafiestas pero a alguno le va a rebanar el culito.


----------



## vmmp29 (9 Ago 2013)

Fcc +10%........

ruptura falsa en 13?


----------



## Garrafón (9 Ago 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Las grandes hostias vienen en las euforias. Eso lo sabe Antonio Saez del Castillo.
> 
> ---------- Post added 09-ago-2013 at 15:33 ----------
> 
> ...



Ciertamente, pero disfrutemos del momento.


----------



## inversobres (9 Ago 2013)

Ahi van a por el verde los americanos. Con dos cojones nos ponen en los 8800 hoy.


----------



## HisHoliness (9 Ago 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Un minuto!!!!
> 
> Me voy a poner los ligueros y en posición Fox Terrier.
> 
> ...




Habrá que espèrar a los 1.720 no?)


----------



## inversobres (9 Ago 2013)

8740 ibex. Lo del sp no lo veo tan claro, cupon para hoy.. .

---------- Post added 09-ago-2013 at 15:43 ----------

1720 y 8800. Cifras redondas. No dejeis que os hagan la cama.

---------- Post added 09-ago-2013 at 15:45 ----------

Otro dia mas que morimos. Me voy a dar un paseo, esto esta visto para sentencia.


----------



## jopitxujo (9 Ago 2013)

Les aviso de que acabo de cerrar los cortitos CFD de cobertura que llevaba lo que quiere decir que viendo mi experiencia hasta ahora el IBEX va a empezar a caer de un momento a otro.
Para que luego digan que no se avisa.


----------



## vmmp29 (9 Ago 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Si me he cabreao  400 visitas al día...digo que respondan a una simple pregunta y ni uno.
> 
> A tomal pol culo ::
> 
> La semana que viene lo abro cuando se me pase el cabreo :XX::XX:



FranR van a 94xx son muy capaces, te has quedado corto pero no se cabree que me conectado a las 14:38h

le he dado un thanks:rolleye:


----------



## bertok (9 Ago 2013)

El SP tiene el muro en los 1700. Si los supera, el siguiente nivel es el 1710.

Cuidado para los cortos, pepón ha aparecido


----------



## ponzi (9 Ago 2013)

Esta arcelor desatada, ya en 10. Un 9% en solo dos mañanas


----------



## vmmp29 (9 Ago 2013)

FRan parece que vuelven a tu nivel


----------



## jopitxujo (9 Ago 2013)

Acciona a punto de romper la bajista.
Me está haciendo ojitos pero con el IBEX ez zona complicada...ienso:


----------



## atman (9 Ago 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Ayer puse una encuesta en el blog... 8724 u 8.240
> 
> Nadie votó, pues toma pepón. Veamos si el SP toca el nivel de MM y giran esto, que parece cachondeo ::



¿que encuenta? no yo ví ninguna encuesta... Vamos, creí que era una pregunta retórica...

---------- Post added 09-ago-2013 at 16:06 ----------

JOer... todo quisqui cabreado hoy... ¿que pasa? viento sur? luna llena? ansiedad pre-vacacional?


----------



## holgazan (9 Ago 2013)

Sobre Telefónica, Carlos Slim, E-Plus y el Real Madrid.

ALSD - Telefnica no debera fichar a Gareth Bale - Blogs Expansin.com


----------



## Janus (9 Ago 2013)

Este foro está desbordante de optimismo. Señores, manda el SP y está donde estaba hace unos días. No pierdan la cabeza porque cuatro chicharros vayan disparados. Mientras, aprovechen la situación pero piensan más en local que en global.

Vean las 5 últimas velas de Dendreon y piensen que cuando se recogen plusvalías, la puerta a veces es muy pequeña.


----------



## atman (9 Ago 2013)

He puesto en visión cercana a Procter y Apple, no para entrar sino para controlar el movimiento... Procter dió señas en la presentación de resultados y Apple... está como está. Así que creo que son piezas más "sensibles"...


----------



## Algas (9 Ago 2013)

Mientras disfrutaba de la playa alcancé mi objetivo de 1,94 en el SAB ), +10% reward y cantado en directo, a lo himbersó siemprealcista duro del HVEI 
Le veía recorrido hasta los 2€... y parece que va a llegar :o.

Ahora estoy con el SAN, al que también le espero unas buenas plusvis. A ver qué tal se porta el chicharrus máximus patrio.


----------



## atman (9 Ago 2013)

FranR si dejara usted postear anónimamente seguro que recibía docenas de comentarios. Si le supone mucho, me crearé una cuenta nueva para escribirle, que no será por falta de ganas... sólo pereza... pensé que caería en la cuenta de los anónimos..


----------



## Roninn (9 Ago 2013)

Tras meses en liquidez me estan entrando unas ganas muy tontas de empezar a cargar largos.

Asi que me estoy quieto ::


----------



## Misterio (9 Ago 2013)

Baja 20 puntos el Dow y el Ibex baja 1, vamos que como venga ahora la supuesta corrección del SP el Ibex no baja de 8500 ni aunque el SP vaya a 1600


----------



## bertok (9 Ago 2013)

Ese SP ......


----------



## FranR (9 Ago 2013)

El SP va a romper


----------



## atman (9 Ago 2013)

Por favor, Tom Jones, por favor...







Recuerden que hoy no hay POMO, así que no esperen la subidita de las 17:00...


----------



## Krim (9 Ago 2013)

FranR dijo:


> El SP va a romper



Tampoco flipemos ¿no? Una visita a los 1680 se la puede permitir sin petar. ¿No cree?

Y por cierto, no pensé que usted valoraba tanto las respuestas de los visitantes, tomo nota .


----------



## ponzi (9 Ago 2013)

Esta bien internacionalizar la empresa...pero a que precios?

http://cincodias.com/cincodias/2005/11/05/mercados/1131156099_850215.html

O2- 27000 mill de euros...per 28

http://www.elmundo.es/mundodinero/2010/07/28/economia/1280287100.html

Valorar vivo en 25000 mill

Menos mal que están bajando el endeudamiento a 47000 mill porque si no serian un mirame y no me toques


----------



## erpako (9 Ago 2013)

Tanteo si el suelo es firme y ataque a resistencias.


----------



## atman (9 Ago 2013)

PG y AAPL están rojas (,67-,79) pero sin gran historia. Las utilities vuelven a estar flojas... pero tampoco... en fín, que de ésta parece que no...


----------



## ddddd (9 Ago 2013)

Buenas tardes.

M¡¿Momento de continuar dentro de ANR como en resto del sector o momento de aprovechar y recoger plusvalías?

La subida parece que continua siendo con volumen, tal vez sea el momento del despegue tan ansiado por tantos.

Saludos.


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Ago 2013)

Cuando acaben el tonteo, nos vamos de cabeza a los 1650...


----------



## Tio Masclet (9 Ago 2013)

Sr janus, ANR parece que lleva dos días marchosillos. ¿No?


----------



## FranR (9 Ago 2013)

Que digo yo que es viernes!!!!! 

Espero que si perdemos los 1687, nos deje un recorrido adicional de 40 abajo Sr. Krim.


----------



## Abner (9 Ago 2013)

Interesante lo de IBM SyNAPSE


----------



## ponzi (9 Ago 2013)

Que bonito cuando eramos ricos


http://www.hoy.es/20071107/economia/nuevo-maximo-historico-ibex-20071107.html

Gamesa 35,85 eu


----------



## jopitxujo (9 Ago 2013)

NH por encima de 3,10. A ver si espabila un poco.

En cuanto a ANR hasta que no supere los 3,90 ni tocar.


----------



## Janus (9 Ago 2013)

ddddd dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> M¡¿Momento de continuar dentro de ANR como en resto del sector o momento de aprovechar y recoger plusvalías?
> 
> ...



Sigue dentro y cuando veas un rayajo en timeframe de minutos, te estaré enviando un aviso porque me estoy saliendo.::


----------



## Tio Masclet (9 Ago 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> NH por encima de 3,10. A ver si espabila un poco.
> 
> En cuanto a ANR hasta que no supere los 3,90 ni tocar.



Dirá usted 5,90. 3,90 ampliamente superados.


----------



## Janus (9 Ago 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Sr janus, ANR parece que lleva dos días marchosillos. ¿No?



Hace unos días dije que había que entrar entre 4,80 y 4,90.


----------



## ponzi (9 Ago 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Interesante lo de IBM SyNAPSE



Así ya lo había visto,es una especie de IA. Tienen delegaciones y activos bastante majos


----------



## holgazan (9 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Que bonito cuando eramos ricos
> 
> 
> Nuevo mximo histrico del Ibex 35. hoy.es
> ...



07/11/2007

Matildes a 23.26€ 

:´(


----------



## FranR (9 Ago 2013)

Para amenizar la ¿caída?

Unas frases de vendedores de motos americanos, de hoy mismo

“The upside momentum fizzled out July 19th and the near-term action continues to suggest the potential for a further pullback,” Jeffrey Saut, chief investment strategist at Raymond James, said in emailed comments.

A close below 1,684 “would suggest lower prices next week,” added Saut, referring to the S&P 500 index.

“We certainly came into a week we knew was wanting for catalysts. Last week we had a plethora of economic data and a preponderance of quarterly reports; this week we have neither,” said Art Hogan, market strategist a Lazard Capital Markets.

“We’ve tried to make the stories fit the market action, and that’s a dangerous game, especially in low volume,” added Hogan, who noted *that Monday marked the lowest full-day volume in 12 months.*


Pues eso, todos esperando corrección.... pero como que no tienen ganas.


----------



## ddddd (9 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Sigue dentro y cuando veas un rayajo en timeframe de minutos, te estaré enviando un aviso porque me estoy saliendo.::



El problema es que la semana que viene estaré de vacaciones y especialmente desconectado jueves y viernes ::

Un saludo y muchas gracias por todas sus recomendaciones al igual que al resto de los foreros.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Ago 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Un minuto!!!!
> 
> Me voy a poner los ligueros y en posición Fox Terrier.
> 
> ...



Ya vamos cortos FlanL, en el CAC, que les tengo ganas :Baile: :Baile:

¿Como te va el verano?


----------



## FranR (9 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ya vamos cortos FlanL, en el CAC, que les tengo ganas :Baile: :Baile:
> 
> ¿Como te va el verano?



Peor que a tí.. las de tus fotos están mas buenas


----------



## ponzi (9 Ago 2013)

holgazan dijo:


> 07/11/2007
> 
> Matildes a 23.26€
> 
> :´(



buff ese precio ya no le vuelvo a ver en la vida...madre mi decidamente me quedado con la mas fea.

Kpn+15%
Portugal telecom+4%
Arcelor desde que la vi +10%

Mientras tanto la señora matilde +1,4%


----------



## FranR (9 Ago 2013)

Se acelera el escoñe del SP


----------



## mataresfacil (9 Ago 2013)

Alguien entiende lo de sacyr hoy?


----------



## jopitxujo (9 Ago 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Dirá usted 5,90. 3,90 ampliamente superados.



Efectivamente es 5,90. Me he liao con los números.:rolleye:


----------



## Krim (9 Ago 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Se acelera el escoñe del SP



Vamos bien (bueno, yo al menos que voy corto desde los 1696) pero ahora hay que ver que no nos ostiemos con esta zona como ayer.


----------



## FranR (9 Ago 2013)

Vamos a relajar el ambiente...2 puntos menos y estaremos a las puertas del infierno.


----------



## bertok (9 Ago 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Vamos bien (bueno, yo al menos que voy corto desde los 1696) pero ahora hay que ver que no nos ostiemos con esta zona como ayer.



El riesgo es que con el poco volumen que hay, el HFT haga de las suyas a lo bestia.

---------- Post added 09-ago-2013 at 15:10 ----------




FranR dijo:


> Vamos a relajar el ambiente...2 puntos menos y estaremos a las puertas del infierno.



Fran, que buen punto los 1707 y todo el juego que ha dado ::::::

También creo que se va ya para abajo.


----------



## FranR (9 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> El riesgo es que con el poco volumen que hay, el HFT haga de las suyas a lo bestia.
> 
> ---------- Post added 09-ago-2013 at 15:10 ----------
> 
> ...



Lo mejor es que fue dado con tiempo.... pero lo del IBEX no tiene nombre.

El ostiazo que va a pegar esto y las caras que va a dejar. :cook:


----------



## Janus (9 Ago 2013)

Descargan con ganas en Prisa, en rabioso directo.


----------



## bertok (9 Ago 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Lo mejor es que fue dado con tiempo.... pero lo del IBEX no tiene nombre.
> 
> El ostiazo que va a pegar esto y las caras que va a dejar. :cook:



A unos cuantos les va a pillar.

No es fácil abandonar el camino de la luz cuando te ciegan las enormes potenciales plusvalías.

El dinero en el bolsillo, y viendo los fuegos artificiales desde el lado corto y con poca carga.


----------



## ponzi (9 Ago 2013)

Alguien se ha puesto ha mirar el sector de las telecos y del acero lo que han hecho en tan solo dos días?Me habre quedado con el patito feo pero la puntería no va del todo mal


----------



## FranR (9 Ago 2013)

A 1 año nos hemos equiparado en rentabilidad SP/IBEX si entramos en un ciclo bajista a corto del SP sobre el 4% desde máximos , nos deja el IBEX preparado para una caída mínima del 8% (esto con la teoría del punto gordo y las trazas del gato).


----------



## atman (9 Ago 2013)

Fed Officials Signal Tapering Is Possible at September Meeting - Bloomberg


----------



## atman (9 Ago 2013)

Por favor, que alguien dinamite la sede del Ibex ya... !! vamos a ser el hazme reir... otra vez...


----------



## Krim (9 Ago 2013)

¡¡vamoooooos pandoro!!!! Sin piedad!! 

¡¡dick assbreaker yo te invoco!!


----------



## bertok (9 Ago 2013)

atman dijo:


> Por favor, que alguien dinamite la sede del Ibex ya... !! vamos a ser el hazme reir... otra vez...



Centrémonos en el SP.

Está regalando dinero a tuti.


----------



## FranR (9 Ago 2013)

Uy Uy SP Under 1687

GRASIAS LUIS


----------



## mataresfacil (9 Ago 2013)

Dios mio sacyr, dios mio. :8:

Suelte que me sali.


----------



## ponzi (9 Ago 2013)

Tercera compra institucional en el mercado inmobiliario en lo que vamos de año y las tres en Madrid

http://www.eleconomista.es/vivienda...a-Goldman-Sachs-y-Azora-por-201-millones.html


----------



## MarketMaker (9 Ago 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Uy Uy SP Under 1687
> 
> GRASIAS LUIS



12 puntos de SP no se regalan todos los días. :X


----------



## atman (9 Ago 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Uy Uy SP Under 1687
> 
> GRASIAS LUIS



Muchas, muchas gracias de nuevo...


----------



## mataresfacil (9 Ago 2013)

Decia yo que lo de hoy era rarisimo, le achuchan un poco mas y la llevan a 2,88, principio del muro, y aqui paz y despues gloria.


----------



## jopitxujo (9 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> A unos cuantos les va a pillar.
> 
> No es fácil abandonar el camino de la luz cuando te ciegan las enormes potenciales plusvalías.
> 
> El dinero en el bolsillo, y viendo los fuegos artificiales desde el lado corto y con poca carga.



Es usted un poco aguafiestas  pero muy importante lo que dice. No nos dejemos cegar. Sangre fría y confianza ninguna.
Se agradecen estos toques de atención de vez en cuando aunque no lo parezca.


----------



## mpbk (9 Ago 2013)

esperando que el ibex viaje hasta 10500


----------



## alimon (9 Ago 2013)

mpbk dijo:


> esperando que el ibex viaje hasta 10500



Creo que se te va a hacer largo el viaje.

Joder los indices americanos que nobles que son. Han marcado a la perfección en el gráfico el justo punto de entrada para el corto.

Igualito que el ibex, vamos.


----------



## Krim (9 Ago 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Decia yo que lo de hoy era rarisimo, le achuchan un poco mas y la llevan a 2,88, principio del muro, y aqui paz y despues gloria.



A 2,904 en la robasta...lo veo razonablemente controlado.


----------



## Janus (9 Ago 2013)

MarketMaker dijo:


> 12 puntos de SP no se regalan todos los días. :X



We need your time, we need your advices ..... when everything is wrong, you make it right!!!!

---------- Post added 09-ago-2013 at 17:42 ----------

Hay que seguir aguantando los cortos hasta que nos saque el estocástico. Si al final no tenemos ganancia .... al menos hemos hecho lo que hay que tradear. Si está por estirarse, nos llevará detrás de ese trade.


----------



## mataresfacil (9 Ago 2013)

Krim dijo:


> A 2,904 en la robasta...lo veo razonablemente controlado.



Pa mi que han disparado antes de lo esperado y han tenido que pisar el freno para que se suba alguien al carro o para bajarse alguien.

Pienso que el lunes subira de verdad.


----------



## Janus (9 Ago 2013)

Venga que le damos con todo lo gordo, somos muchos.

[YOUTUBE]jXOgYxUf6Ts[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Post added 09-ago-2013 at 17:46 ----------

El IBEX se ha hecho mayor e independiente. Ya no sigue al SP jorlllllllllllllllllllllllll

Volverá al hogar con el rabo entre las piernas.


----------



## ponzi (9 Ago 2013)

Rectifico arcelor esta ya en 16900 mill


----------



## Janus (9 Ago 2013)

El SP tiene 10 pipos hacia abajo de mucho soporte. Si quiere algo más, tiene que currárselo. Es mejor que lo rompa con una currada a que lo haga ahora de repente. Tiempo.


----------



## HisHoliness (9 Ago 2013)

Los 1690 te parecen nivel aceptable para un cortito?


----------



## Janus (9 Ago 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Los 1690 te parecen nivel aceptable para un cortito?



Pensando en 1600 es evidente que sí pero otro tema es el SL que tienes que considerar.


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Ago 2013)

Yo creo que está vez van a romper los 1700,

Que locura


----------



## HisHoliness (9 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Pensando en 1600 es evidente que sí pero otro tema es el SL que tienes que considerar.



1715 de SL


----------



## bertok (9 Ago 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Es usted un poco aguafiestas  pero muy importante lo que dice. No nos dejemos cegar. Sangre fría y confianza ninguna.
> Se agradecen estos toques de atención de vez en cuando aunque no lo parezca.



Depende como lo miremos. Las operaciones en el SP de los 3 últimos días las he posteado en tiempo real en el foro com más de 4.000 USD a la buchaca en el *lado corto*.

Estas etapas de euforia desmedida también las he vivido en primera persona y doy fe de que se acaba mal y con minusvalías.

El SP está girado hasta que no cruce los 1710. Estos últimos días se ha comportando con una nobleza inédita.

Suerte


----------



## alimon (9 Ago 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> 1715 de SL



Demasido margen me parece a mi para el SP, son -1250$ por lote.


----------



## HisHoliness (9 Ago 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Demasido margen me parece a mi para el SP, son -1500$ por lote.



No en mi caso, con selfbank voy a 30USD por punto, serian 30USD*25 puntos= 750$...


----------



## bertok (9 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> We need your time, we need your advices ..... when everything is wrong, you make it right!!!!
> 
> ---------- Post added 09-ago-2013 at 17:42 ----------
> 
> Hay que seguir aguantando los cortos hasta que nos saque el estocástico. Si al final no tenemos ganancia .... al menos hemos hecho lo que hay que tradear. Si está por estirarse, nos llevará detrás de ese trade.



Janus, el tema en el SP está en que no puede bajar de golpe por la inercia alcista que todavía tiene. Es normal que patine oscilando arriba y abajo.

Personalmente lo veo para estar con 6-8 minis a rangos de 4-5 pipos. Cada viaje, que se puede hacer en varias horas, son más de 1500 USD.

Lo veo como un momento propicio.


----------



## alimon (9 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Janus, el tema en el SP está en que no puede bajar de golpe por la inercia alcista que todavía tiene. Es normal que patine oscilando arriba y abajo.
> 
> Personalmente lo veo para estar con 6-8 minis a rangos de 4-5 pipos. Cada viaje, que se puede hacer en varias horas, son más de 1500 USD.
> 
> Lo veo como un momento propicio.



Pues yo tengo un par de horas si le place.

Lo que no tengo es tiempo real, no se porque no va en mi broker. En cambio si me funciona el DJ. Estarán de vacaciones los informáticos.


----------



## bertok (9 Ago 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Pues yo tengo un par de horas si le place.
> 
> Lo que no tengo es tiempo real, no se porque no va en mi broker. En cambio si me funciona el DJ. Estarán de vacaciones los informáticos.



Sigo con frecuencia el SP aunque no es mi cruce de referencia (lo es el EUR/JPY). Hace muchos meses que no le veía tan predecible y "honesto" dentro de lo puta que es.


----------



## atman (9 Ago 2013)

America Movil... a Slim poner los huevos encima de la mesa... le cuesta hoy un 5%.

Por cierto, mejor que Procter... voy a seguir a JNJ...


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Ago 2013)

Uy uy

Lo están colocando de cine para una subidita mamporrera de varios días,


----------



## ddddd (9 Ago 2013)

Buenas tardes.

¿Cómo siguen viendo ustedes la evolución de ANR en estos momentos?

Sigue subiendo con fuerte volumen y la duda sería si es el comienzo de una subida fulgurante en la que no quieren que suba nadie o bien pueda venir una fuerte corrección en breve periodo de tiempo.

Saludos.


----------



## amago45 (9 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Descargan con ganas en Prisa, en rabioso directo.



Como decias esta mañana, lo de ayer fue un buen fake, alguien quería salirse de la acción y cazaron unas cuantas gacelillas por encima de 0.20

Pensé que podría deberse a la compra por J.Bezos de Wasington Post, que podría revalorizar el sector prensa/publicaciones (por ejemplo Vocento subió a buén ritmo), pero hoy la acción debía haber intentado volver a lo 0.20X, pero desde bién tempranoto no se vió nada de volumen

Esperando acontecimientos, quizá un pico de lo que TEF no invierta en e-plus se lo gaste en Espańa en D-plus 8:8:8: no es consuelo ::


----------



## Sideshow Bob (9 Ago 2013)

el pais y el mundo en su edición digital destacan en primera plana la ascendencia del IBEX...


----------



## mataresfacil (9 Ago 2013)

El mundo y los telediarios hablando de que la bolsa no para de subir y que la prima de riesgo va para a bajo.

Es hora de huir de las posiciones largas.


----------



## Janus (9 Ago 2013)

ddddd dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> ¿Cómo siguen viendo ustedes la evolución de ANR en estos momentos?
> 
> ...



Hay que estar montados, la corriente lleva el barco. Con el flotador puesto por si acaso pero de momento sobre el barco.


----------



## Misterio (9 Ago 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> El mundo y los telediarios hablando de que la bolsa no para de subir y que la prima de riesgo va para a bajo.
> 
> Es hora de huir de las posiciones largas.




El viernes que viene con tu permiso refloto este comentario, más que nada porque sigo con mi particular estudio


----------



## HisHoliness (9 Ago 2013)

Al final me metí con los CFD en el SP 1690...(SL en 1715) de momento en rojo claro, pero hay se queda, si la semana que viene se pone en 1710, meto otro...


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Ago 2013)

Eso de los 9000 suena muy bien para el ibex en los vencimientos...y para los telediarios.


----------



## ponzi (9 Ago 2013)

Sideshow Bob dijo:


> el pais y el mundo en su edición digital destacan en primera plana la ascendencia del IBEX...



Hay personas que no diferencian entre un depredador salvaje y un lindo garito y luego pasa lo que pasa....los metes en tu casa y haber como los sacas del sofá...el día menos pensado se zampan a una que otra gacela


[youtube]TqxvjqJlaA4[/youtube]


----------



## HisHoliness (9 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Hay personas que no diferencian entre un depredador salvaje y un lindo garito y luego pasa lo que pasa....los metes en tu casa y haber como los sacas del sofá...el día menos pensado se zampan a una que otra gacela
> 
> 
> [youtube]TqxvjqJlaA4[/youtube]


----------



## paulistano (9 Ago 2013)

Sideshow Bob dijo:


> el pais y el mundo en su edición digital destacan en primera plana la ascendencia del IBEX...



Socorro... Solo veo gacelas y plusvis.... Luego hay un flashazo pero que no distingo que es, no veo nada raro a mi alrededor, solo plusvis y más plusvis.... No habrá un león por ahí, no? :XX:

Por mi parte seguiré alimentando los cortillos que tengo en ibex vencimiento diciembre 2013 con la espera de que antes de esa fecha ande por debajo de 8250... Si no, pues pierdo la prima. Que le vamos a hacer, esto es imprevisible....lo estáis viendo.....

Y luego no se si he comentado que tengo unas sacyres (he venido a hablar de mi libro)..... Que a la minima me salgo.... Lleva varios días subiendo y esperemos llevarnos los haveieros una alegría, coño!!

---------- Post added 09-ago-2013 at 20:38 ----------

Me refiero en sacyr que a la minima me salgo si le da por bajar, si empieza a subir estas no se venden.....la idea es pegar el pelotazo del año.


----------



## atman (9 Ago 2013)

Bueno, ya que estamos... he tenido tiempo de probar el LEAP MOTION. Debo decir que no me entusiasma para nada. 

El manejo es díficil, no es que sea complejo, pero cogerle el punto no es tan sencillo.

Viene configurado para máxima sensibilidad/velocidad. En esa posición salta y hace cosas raras. Hay que cambiar el modo velocidad al modo precisión. Ahí es manejable. 

Tercero, cansa. Tener los brazos en alto sin apoyos es cansado.

Cuarto, si quieres usarlo como sustituto del trackpack... mala idea. En el trackpad o el ratón, tu mano/brazo se levanta poco del teclado para ir al puntero. Aquí la distancia es mayor casi obligatoria mente tienes que bajar la mirada al teclado para ver dónde estas...

Quinto, se calienta más que un viejo a la salida de un colegio de monjas.

Sexto, necesitas un ordenata modernito. En winXP no sé, pero en Vista funciona mal y no instala la Appstore. Y consume unos cuantos recursos de sistema. 

Resumen: como curiosidad/divertimento, tiene un pase, usando las Aplicaciones que te puedes descargar de la appstore. Pero para mucho más... psé...

Yo voy a seguir con ello, ya que lo tengo. Sobre todo pienso que talvez-igual-alomojó soy capaz de calibrarlo mejor (que es que a veces salen "manos extras" en pantalla)... :XX:


----------



## Tio Masclet (9 Ago 2013)

Paulistano, hoy ha entrado mucha pasta por encima de 2,80. Mi razonamiento es que los que manejan mucha pasta la meten para sacarle plusvis. Para venderlas más arriba.

En otro orden de cosas entré esta tarde en ANR a 5,57. No es muy buena entrada, para lo que han hecho otros, pero no me enteré del post del maestro Janus en el que recomendaba entrar a 4,80-4,90. De momento la cosa no marcha mal. Espero que no se tuerza. Con un pellizquito me conformo.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (9 Ago 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Paulistano, hoy ha entrado mucha pasta por encima de 2,80. Mi razonamiento es que los que manejan mucha pasta la meten para sacarle plusvis. Para venderlas más arriba.
> 
> En otro orden de cosas entré esta tarde en ANR a 5,57. No es muy buena entrada, para lo que han hecho otros, pero no me enteré del post del maestro Janus en el que recomendaba entrar a 4,80-4,90. De momento la cosa no marcha mal. Espero que no se tuerza. Con un pellizquito me conformo.



Miralo de este modo. Yo entré a 6,18 y he aguantado un -20%. Ahora aun palmo el 4,5% y estoy contento .


----------



## Janus (9 Ago 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Paulistano, hoy ha entrado mucha pasta por encima de 2,80. Mi razonamiento es que los que manejan mucha pasta la meten para sacarle plusvis. Para venderlas más arriba.
> 
> En otro orden de cosas entré esta tarde en ANR a 5,57. No es muy buena entrada, para lo que han hecho otros, pero no me enteré del post del maestro Janus en el que recomendaba entrar a 4,80-4,90. De momento la cosa no marcha mal. Espero que no se tuerza. Con un pellizquito me conformo.



Habrás puesto ya el stop loss en el punto de entrada .....

Tened cuidado porque hay que ser conscientes de que en general está muy fácil ganar dinero. Todo está descocado.


----------



## Tio Masclet (9 Ago 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Miralo de este modo. Yo entré a 6,18 y he aguantado un -20%. Ahora aun palmo el 4,5% y estoy contento .



Espero que el lunes lo tenga en verde

---------- Post added 09-ago-2013 at 21:26 ----------




Janus dijo:


> Habrás puesto ya el stop loss en el punto de entrada .....
> 
> Tened cuidado porque hay que ser conscientes de que en general está muy fácil ganar dinero. Todo está descocado.



No, pero voy a hacerlo ya. Gracias por el consejo.


----------



## ponzi (9 Ago 2013)

Ayer se habla de la posible burbuja de tesla...como siempre en España hacemos las cosas a lo grande


http://www.elmundo.es/navegante/2000/05/17/terra_lycos.html

Y aquí su posterior venta....creación de valor en estado puro

http://elpais.com/diario/2004/07/29/economia/1091052010_850215.html


----------



## Sin_Perdón (9 Ago 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Espero que el lunes lo tenga en verde



Ahora mismo desde 4,80 lleva una revalorización del 23%. Esto en solo 2 dias. Creo que no se si esperar al lunes o salirme ya palmando el 4,5% porque lleva mucho subiendo y muy rápido....

---------- Post added 09-ago-2013 at 21:30 ----------

Janus, un wishfull thinking: 

¿any idea a que se debe este subidón en las carboneras? ::


----------



## Janus (9 Ago 2013)

Voy a por JC Penney.

---------- Post added 09-ago-2013 at 21:32 ----------




Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Ahora mismo desde 4,80 lleva una revalorización del 23%. Esto en solo 2 dias. Creo que no se si esperar al lunes o salirme ya palmando el 4,5% porque lleva mucho subiendo y muy rápido....
> 
> ---------- Post added 09-ago-2013 at 21:30 ----------
> 
> ...



Que le tocaba ..... pero sigue siendo bajista. En 6,20 bien sabes que hubo un fake importante y en 6,7 hay una resistencia muy importante.

Yo acabo de liquidar todo con un dolar de reward en promedio. Ya puede subir que no me va a dar pena.


----------



## paulistano (9 Ago 2013)

Tío Masclet, tienes cuenta en dolares y compras a pelo expuesto a comisión, tipo de cambio y sus correspondientes spreads? 

A mi me da cosa meterme en esos berenjenales..... Hay que sacarle mucha rentabilidad para que compense. 

Pregunta extensiva a todos. 

Mucha suerte Anyway!


----------



## bertok (9 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Voy a por JC Penney.
> 
> ---------- Post added 09-ago-2013 at 21:32 ----------
> 
> ...



JC Penney ::

Hoy está marcando mínimos históricos con un buen volumen.

¿largo o corto?


----------



## Tio Masclet (9 Ago 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Tío Masclet, tienes cuenta en dolares y compras a pelo expuesto a comisión, tipo de cambio y sus correspondientes spreads?
> 
> A mi me da cosa meterme en esos berenjenales..... Hay que sacarle mucha rentabilidad para que compense.
> 
> ...



Las he comprado a pelo, la verdad que sí es un lío saber exactamente lo que estás ganando o palmando. La verdad es que no soy muy fino tradeando.


----------



## paulistano (9 Ago 2013)

Ojo tío Masclet que si óperas con Bankinter, hasta donde yo se, no te deja poner stops en acciones americanas.... No se si habrán cambiado el sistema..... Lo digo para que no te vuelvas loco si no encuentras la opción....


----------



## ponzi (9 Ago 2013)

http://blogs.elconfidencial.com/eco...ue-telefonica-no-tenia-credito-en-europa-7454


Janus lo que comentaste hoy mismo sobre kpn y telefónica el año pasado. Ese día a Alierta le debió picar hasta el alma porque menudo boquete ha metido a la deuda en solo un año


----------



## jopitxujo (9 Ago 2013)

Pues ANR está en punto clave.


----------



## HisHoliness (9 Ago 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Las he comprado a pelo, la verdad que sí es un lío saber exactamente lo que estás ganando o palmando. La verdad es que no soy muy fino tradeando.



Misma cosa aqui....tengo cuenta en eypos, cuando compro USA supongo que hacen el cambio directamente y aplican la comisión. Lo que no me he fijado es el tipo de cambio que hacen....


----------



## Tio Masclet (9 Ago 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Ojo tío Masclet que si óperas con Bankinter, hasta donde yo se, no te deja poner stops en acciones americanas.... No se si habrán cambiado el sistema..... Lo digo para que no te vuelvas loco si no encuentras la opción....



Opero también con ING. Por 0 comisiones.


----------



## Janus (9 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> JC Penney ::
> 
> Hoy está marcando mínimos históricos con un buen volumen.
> 
> ¿largo o corto?



Largo, pon el timeframe de minutos y mira sobre las 19:00 aprox.

Mirando de momento pero con el botón dispuesto.

---------- Post added 09-ago-2013 at 21:43 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> El día que Alierta supo que Telefónica no tenía crédito en Europa - A CORAZÓN ABIERTO - Cotizalia.com
> 
> 
> Janus lo que comentaste hoy mismo sobre kpn y telefónica el año pasado. Ese día a Alierta le debió picar hasta el alma porque menudo boquete ha metido a la deuda en solo un año



Pero le está saliendo mal.

Cuando podía haberla comprado .... no pudo porque se había dedicado a desfondar la caja vía dividendos a sus tan queridos accionistas americanos (ha dirigido por y para ellos). Los bancos le llamaron al orden y cuando aligeró deuda ... tampoco puede comprar porque tito Slim se le ha adelantado. Quizá Slim entró en KPN para tener posición en Europa y de paso joder a TimoF. Alierta, tan mendrugo no debe ser, ya sabía que no iba a poder comprar desde el día que Slim entró con 1/3 en KPN.
Ahora lanza la oferta por el negocio alemán:

O lo tiene amarrado y cuesta saber cómo ........ o es un zoquete que no tiene ni puta idea de hacer negocios cuando no tiene al regulador imponiendo de su parte.


----------



## bertok (9 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Largo, pon el timeframe de minutos y mira sobre las 19:00 aprox.
> 
> Mirando de momento pero con el botón dispuesto.
> 
> ...



Juegas con fuego.

Más subida intradía y con mayor volumen se marcó en la sesión de ayer y hoy ha abierto con gap a la baja y está hundida.

Es difícil que te pongas largo el día que marca el mínimo y en este caso histórico. eso sólo está al alcance los MMs o de los insiders con información privilegiada.

Suerte en todo caso.


----------



## Tio Masclet (9 Ago 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Opero también con ING. Por 0 comisiones.



Hostias, acabo de descubrir que ING tampoco deja SL en mercados que no sean el español.
Pues nada, encadenado al ordenador hasta que venda.

Bona nit. Me voy a recoger a mi hija.


----------



## Janus (9 Ago 2013)

En JCPenney ha entrado en 5 minutos exactos (desde las 18:51) unos 80 millones de dolares americanos, así de repente y todo al alza. Vamos a ver si es dinero tonto o listo.


----------



## Tio Masclet (9 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Juegas con fuego.
> 
> Más subida intradía y con mayor volumen se marcó en la sesión de ayer y hoy ha abierto con gap a la baja y está hundida.
> 
> ...



Janus, tiene razón Bertok. Ojalá le salga bien. QAue su olfato para las grandes operaciones le acompañe.


----------



## Janus (9 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Juegas con fuego.
> 
> Más subida intradía y con mayor volumen se marcó en la sesión de ayer y hoy ha abierto con gap a la baja y está hundida.
> 
> ...



Hizo un 8,6 en 2001.

JCPenney es una especie de Macys pero que ha tenido varios problemas. Fichó a un tipo que la ha dejado prácticamente hundida en poco tiempo. Dejó de utilizar la estrategia de marcas y ha ido hacia atrás. Ahora el nuevo CEO está intentando recuperar la esencia pero está muy difícil, sobre todo estos días que han aparecido noticias sobre la falta de confianza financiera de alguno de sus proveedores relevantes.

Dicho lo cual, poco importan eso para el trading. Las velas van por otros derroteros, porque unos dan al verde y otros al rojo pero hay más en el verde.


----------



## MarketMaker (9 Ago 2013)

JC, veamos , le echo una mano.

Peticiones en corto, y movimiento últimos minutos.


----------



## vmmp29 (9 Ago 2013)

ABner que han hecho hoy los leoncillos si mis datos son correctos han distribuido unos 800 contratos (si soy pesado)


----------



## Janus (9 Ago 2013)

MarketMaker dijo:


> JC, veamos , le echo una mano.
> 
> Peticiones en corto, y movimiento últimos minutos.



un poquito más explícito?.


----------



## MarketMaker (9 Ago 2013)

De momento bien, los que entraron a 12.5x no quieren que caiga, hacen contras para mantener precio y que no entren cortos.

Un poco más de carga al cierre. Deberían entrar hasta 7x


----------



## ponzi (9 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Largo, pon el timeframe de minutos y mira sobre las 19:00 aprox.
> 
> Mirando de momento pero con el botón dispuesto.
> 
> ...



Creo que va a ser la prueba de fuego para Alierta,En O2 no tenia mas remedio porque en españa se veia venir que nos venia la del pulpo y tenia que internacionalizar si o si la empresa, al final no le salio del todo mal aunque pago un sobreprecio de al menos el 50%,con vivo no le quedo otra porque los portugueses se la liaron con la accion de oro pero ahora no hay disculpa que valga.De todas formas la compra de eplus me andaria con ojo la ha planteado con tal cantidad de hibridos y acciones cruzadas que puede que intuyese que slim opase kpn.Telefonica compra eplus pero kpn tb se beneficia de telefonica con acciones de la division alemana,es un poco extraño.


----------



## Janus (9 Ago 2013)

MarketMaker dijo:


> De momento bien, los que entraron a 12.5x no quieren que caiga, hacen contras para mantener precio y que no entren cortos.
> 
> Un poco más de carga al cierre. Deberían entrar hasta 7x



Como se nota que has tocado pelo en tu profesión. Buen ojo interpretando la que el volumen en 12,5 no ha salido y no han dejado que perdiese los 12,75 aprox.

Vamos a ver qué pasa en las siguientes sesiones.

Gracias,


----------



## MarketMaker (9 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> un poquito más explícito?.



Mire el volumen en los últimos minutos, evolución. Ante peticiones por debajo de 12.60 incrementan operaciones cruzadas, con mayor ponderación al alza. 

Parece que buscan un recorrido arriba en muy corto plazo. Como siempre las intenciones de fondo, solo las sabe el que ha apostado fuerte. Pero creoque quiere fijar una posición durante unos días.


----------



## Janus (9 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Creo que va a ser la prueba de fuego para Alierta,En O2 no tenia mas remedio porque en españa se veia venir que nos venia la del pulpo y tenia que internacionalizar si o si la empresa, al final no le salio del todo mal aunque pago un sobreprecio de al menos el 50%,con vivo no le quedo otra porque los portugueses se la liaron con la accion de oro pero ahora no hay disculpa que valga.De todas formas la compra de eplus me andaria con ojo la ha planteado con tal cantidad de hibridos y acciones cruzadas que puede que intuyese que slim opase kpn.Telefonica compra eplus pero kpn tb se beneficia de telefonica con acciones de la division alemana,es un poco extraño.



Serán casualidades pero cuando se compró O2 a precio de potosí, el valor estuvo jodido en bolsa más de un año.


----------



## MarketMaker (9 Ago 2013)

Mucho ojo los cortos, no hemos cerrado por debajo de 1687.50 y si miran el gráfico en mínimos la figura es clara.

Todavía hay muchos interesados en volver a los 1698 para intentar un nuevo asalto. Yo no seré el que meta mas leña, a la espera.

Ya saben los niveles y con ellos les dejo.

Bye y buen fin de semana.


----------



## Janus (9 Ago 2013)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Mire el volumen en los últimos minutos, evolución. Ante peticiones por debajo de 12.60 incrementan operaciones cruzadas, con mayor ponderación al alza.
> 
> Parece que buscan un recorrido arriba en muy corto plazo. Como siempre las intenciones de fondo, solo las sabe el que ha apostado fuerte. Pero creoque quiere fijar una posición durante unos días.



Desde ayer se ha movido dinero como no hacían en mucho tiempo y no ha sido en las bajadas mayormente. Lo han bajado con poco dinero porque no había contraparte pero ha habido dos movimientos "de repente" muy intensos al alza: ayer a las 17:54 y hoy a las 18:48. La bajada desde máximos de ayer hasta mínimos de hoy ha sido sin dinero y martilleante hasta que le han metido el meneo a las 18:48. Vamos a ver qué pasa pero como bien dices, los que han metido dinero hacia arriba, y ha sido mucho y de repente, tratarán de proteger su fortín. Vamos a ver con cuánto se conforman y cuántos son los que están en el otro lado.

Gracias


----------



## vmmp29 (9 Ago 2013)

MM que nos puedes decir sobre ANR


----------



## ponzi (9 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Serán casualidades pero cuando se compró O2 a precio de potosí, el valor estuvo jodido en bolsa más de un año.



Comprar a per 28 es una salvajada,casi nadie daba un duro por la operacion aunque luego no les ha ido mal...solo por O2 mas de 25000 mill es para que se pongan los pelos como escarpias...solo hay que ver fotos del ceo de O2 su cara dibujaba una amplia sonrisa como quoen cambia tres pesetas a duros.


----------



## Abner (9 Ago 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> ABner que han hecho hoy los leoncillos si mis datos son correctos han distribuido unos 800 contratos (si soy pesado)



No, menos, distribución de unos 300 más o menos.


----------



## atman (9 Ago 2013)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Mucho ojo los cortos, no hemos cerrado por debajo de 1687.50 y si miran el gráfico en mínimos la figura es clara.
> 
> Todavía hay muchos interesados en volver a los 1698 para intentar un nuevo asalto. Yo no seré el que meta mas leña, a la espera.
> 
> ...



Casi tatuados están...  en todo caso, aprovecharemos los toques por arriba para aumentar cortos con stop ceñido... :cook:


----------



## bertok (9 Ago 2013)

Ahora el SP está en 1688,65 ...


----------



## HisHoliness (9 Ago 2013)

atman dijo:


> Casi tatuados están...  en todo caso, aprovecharemos los toques por arriba para aumentar cortos con stop ceñido... :cook:



Esos niveles de los que habla son el 1698 y 1687??


----------



## bertok (9 Ago 2013)




----------



## Claca (10 Ago 2013)

Misterio dijo:


> Hace poco cuando el Ibex andaba por 7600 o por ahí y todo el mundo estaba bajista, Claca dijo que era momento de sentimiento contrario y que esto tenía pinta de peponear y yo le dije que esto del sentimiento contrario solo funciona cuando la cosa esta bajista, creo que el tiempo me da la razón, el Ibex sube sin sentido alguno por mucho que nos quiera alguno contar una milonga y lleva 1000 puntos verticales porque si, hace días que pasa esto y que el supuesto sentimiento contrario ya tenía que haber actuado y no pasa.
> 
> Así que reitero lo que dije en su día el sentimiento contrario funciona cuando nos acordamos de él claro.., hay muchas otras ocasiones que no.



No, no... creo que te equivocas. Precisamente he reiterado que:



Claca dijo:


> Hay que tener paciencia. Esta zona en el IBEX, y también en otros índices españoles, es de techo, pero todavía hay valores que apuntan a marcar nuevos máximos y el mercado debe acomodar estas últimas subidas. No vale la pena fijarse una referencia muy estricta en una zona de resistencia tan elástica como la que tenemos por encima (porque puede dar lugar a falsas esperanzas alcistas), pero el pescado ya está más o menos vendido y es peligroso perseguir los últimos puntos.



Es importante interpretar cada momento del mercado y, lo más importante, adaptarse operativamente. La subida, en un principio, está hecha, pero eso no quiere decir que se vaya a fostiar ya mismo, ni siquiera que no pueda estirarse todavía un poco más, de hecho:



Claca dijo:


> Yo no sigo el tema de contratos, pero si tuviera que mojarme diría que todavía falta un poco más de congestión para terminar de gestar el giro, pues aún hay mucha verticalidad en los gráficos. Por supuesto esto no cambia nada, lo digo por eso de tener paciencia y no dejarse atrapar por los movimientos que provoca la volatilidad en estas situaciones.



Pues eso, en mi opinión irán a hacer daño, pero en los gráficos no veo por ahora ninguna ruptura importante. El caso de FCC también tiene su miga particular. FCC es un valor que mete trampas de mercado muy duras, es algo que forma parte de su carácter como ya comenté en su día:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...sto-ibex-35-marzo-2012-a-240.html#post5973523

El gráfico tiene dibujado un giro de largo plazo perfecto. ¿El problema? Que precisamente el momento de mercado es ideal para meter una trampa como la que tantas veces nos ha deleitado el valor, de ahí que dijera que aunque podía estirarse, no la veo superando los 12,80 (y no me refería intradía).


----------



## Janus (10 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Comprar a per 28 es una salvajada,casi nadie daba un duro por la operacion aunque luego no les ha ido mal...solo por O2 mas de 25000 mill es para que se pongan los pelos como escarpias...solo hay que ver fotos del ceo de O2 su cara dibujaba una amplia sonrisa como quoen cambia tres pesetas a duros.



En aquella epoca los british vendieron a precio de oro empresas como Amey, WRG, BAA, O2 ..... Se la metieron doblada a los españoles que iban inflados porque tenian el credito que quisieran y la parte del negocio siempre iba bien por el gobierno se lo medio regalaba. Y no me dejo en el tintero a Scottish Power.

En general les ha ido bastante mal porque no han podido mangonear con el gobierno. Un ejemplo claro es el enfrentamiento con Boris Johnson por parte de Ferrovial con BAA. Tanto que han tenido que renunciar a la mayoria en el capital. A la vuelta de unos años tenian el riesgo de que hubieran un nuevo aeropuertp principal en la capital, construidp por empresas como Balfour Beatty y operado el servicio por ingleses.

Asi es como han ido los españoles a golpe de talonario. Y TimoF ha sido el maximo exponente.


----------



## ponzi (10 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> En aquella epoca los british vendieron a precio de oro empresas como Amey, WRG, BAA, O2 ..... Se la metieron doblada a los españoles que iban inflados porque tenian el credito que quisieran y la parte del negocio siempre iba bien por el gobierno se lo medio regalaba. Y no me dejo en el tintero a Scottish Power.
> 
> En general les ha ido bastante mal porque no han podido mangonear con el gobierno. Un ejemplo claro es el enfrentamiento con Boris Johnson por parte de Ferrovial con BAA. Tanto que han tenido que renunciar a la mayoria en el capital. A la vuelta de unos años tenian el riesgo de que hubieran un nuevo aeropuertp principal en la capital, construidp por empresas como Balfour Beatty y operado el servicio por ingleses.
> 
> Asi es como han ido los españoles a golpe de talonario. Y TimoF ha sido el maximo exponente.



Y tanto que a precios de oro, iberdrola ha tardado 6 años en integrar scottish power y si te enseño las rentabilidades del balance te caes para atras aun no ha vuelto a los niveles previos a la compra, una buena indigestion.A eso sumarle la compra de Abbey, desde entonces el Santander no ha vuelto a levantar cabeza...los 10 euros son solo una reminiscencia del pasado.


http://www.eldia.es/2004-07-27/dinero/dinero1prn.htm


----------



## bertok (10 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Y tanto que a precios de oro, iberdrola ha tardado 6 años en integrar scottish power y si te enseño las rentabilidades del balance te caes para atras aun no ha vuelto a los niveles previos a la compra, una buena indigestion.A eso sumarle la compra de Abbey, desde entonces el Santander no vuelto a levantar cabeza...los 10 euros son solo una reminiscencia del pasado.
> 
> 
> El Banco Santander compra el Abbey National por 12.800 millones de euros. Dinero y Trabajo, eldia.es



Ponzi, la compra de Abbey por parte de Santander fue un chollo. Fue una compra muy barata.


----------



## ponzi (10 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Ponzi, la compra de Abbey por parte de Santander fue un chollo. Fue una compra muy barata.



A mi no me parece para nada una compra barata, era un banco que tenia problemas y que sigue teniendolos, esta recibiendo la del pulpo en reino unido

http://www.elconfidencial.com/econo...l-beneficio-de-santander-que-cae-el-59-113941

Y además con una gestión pésima

http://www.hispanidad.com/Confidenc...on-de-ana-patricia-botin-20120201-147854.html

En Brasil hay andan en top de morosidad

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887323951904578287791392293764.html

Y en España se dice que integro Banif y Banesto para asi tapar sus miserias.

El único movimiento que de verdad veo acertado es la entrada en asia.

Se les esta escapando la gestión de las manos y ya no esta Sáenz para echar un capote


----------



## ponzi (10 Ago 2013)

El Santander ha sido capaz de generar mucho valor en toda la época de saenz,compraban bancos en problemas y los reestructuraban

www.iese.edu/research/pdfs/di-0637.pdf 

De una capitalización de unos 4000 mill en 1994 a una de mas de 50000 mill en 2013

http://www.bolsamadrid.es/esp/aspx/Empresas/FichaValor.aspx?ISIN=es0113900j37

El santander lleva al menos llevan 6-7 años destruyendo valor vía ampliación de capital.De 6000 mill de acciones por 2006-2007 a mas de 11000 mill en 2013.Han hecho lo mismo que siempre comprar bancos en problemas sin embargo Sáenz esta vez ha tirado la toalla, no se si con el tema de los juicios de debería ver ya fuera de la entidad pero la cuestión es que no ha metido la tijera ni en Reino unido ni en Brasil.Y mucho ojo no se hasta que punto Ana patricia sera capaz de llevar la gestión del Santander, ya son en dos sitios donde su gestion ha dejado que desear, primero en Banesto y luego en abbey


----------



## bertok (10 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> El Santander ha sido capaz de generar mucho valor en toda la época de saenz,compraban bancos en problemas y los reestructuraban
> 
> www.iese.edu/research/pdfs/di-0637.pdf
> 
> ...



El abbey lo compró a precio de risa.

En Brasil ha ganado mucho dinero pero ahora y en el futuro, el problema de Santander se llama Brasil. La etapas de crisis en Latinoamérica son muy profundas y cuando llegue el momento pasará factura.

El mercado tiene pánico y todavía recuerdo que la anterior crisis en Brasil le hizo caer en picado desde los 11 euros hasta los 4 euros.


----------



## ponzi (10 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> El abbey lo compró a precio de risa.
> 
> En Brasil ha ganado mucho dinero pero ahora y en el futuro, el problema de Santander se llama Brasil. La etapas de crisis en Latinoamérica son muy profundas y cuando llegue el momento pasará factura.
> 
> El mercado tiene pánico y todavía recuerdo que la anterior crisis en Brasil le hizo caer en picado desde los 11 euros hasta los 4 euros.



El abbey tenia y tiene problemas y Ana patricia no los esta atajando, les van a venir redobladas por todos lados. En banca no solo se trata de comprar barato bancos en problemas si no de reestructurarlos

http://www.santander.com/csgs/Satel...r=CFWCSancomQP01&leng=es_ES&cid=1278677300268

Pagina 22 de presentación de resultados del 4 trimestre de 2012...Reino unido solo representa el 13% de la actividad del grupo.


"Santander UK"(formado por la fusión en 2010 de Abbey, adquirido a finales del 2004; Bradford & Bingley, adquirido en 2008 y Alliance & Leicester, adquirido en 2008)

Es decir Abbey es solo uno de los tres bancos que tienen en reino unido y pagaron la friolera de 12.000 mill, yo creo que se aceleraron. Era un banco con problemas y en Reino unido la competencia bancaria es salvaje, los margenes son bajos y es muy difícil crecer.


----------



## Tom Joad (10 Ago 2013)

"el problema de Santander se llama Brasil." Tal cual. Santander se metió de hoz y coz allí y le ha ido dando mucho estos años y manteniendo las cuentas del grupo (porque Santander España va como va, o sea mal)

Pero lo que da mucho, quita mucho. Y la burbuja brasileña es de las que hacen época.



bertok dijo:


> El abbey lo compró a precio de risa.
> 
> En Brasil ha ganado mucho dinero pero ahora y en el futuro, el problema de Santander se llama Brasil. La etapas de crisis en Latinoamérica son muy profundas y cuando llegue el momento pasará factura.
> 
> El mercado tiene pánico y todavía recuerdo que la anterior crisis en Brasil le hizo caer en picado desde los 11 euros hasta los 4 euros.


----------



## overdrive1979 (10 Ago 2013)

A ver si alguien se atreve a responderme:

¿Para cuando pronosticáis un batacazo épico en la bolsa usana? Ya va siendo hora de que tengan una jornada negra negrísima, ¿no?
¿Será a corto plazo? ¿A medio?
Deseoso estoy de que dicho batacazo ponga al churribex por debajo de 4000 puntos. :baba:


----------



## ponzi (10 Ago 2013)

Aquí si que ha hecho un gran negocio

http://www.elconfidencial.com/mercados/archivo/2008/10/13/noticias_77_santande_compra_sovereign.html

Valorar Sovereing por 2500 mill.

En reino Unido se la han metido doblada y mas en el abbey por 12000 kilotones.

Ojo que USA representa ya el 10% del grupo y mirar a cuanto se puso sovereing....eso si que es una perita en dulce.Donde ha hecho los mejores negocios han sido en España con banesto en Brasil y en EEUU.


----------



## ponzi (10 Ago 2013)

Tom Joad dijo:


> "el problema de Santander se llama Brasil." Tal cual. Santander se metió de hoz y coz allí y le ha ido dando mucho estos años y manteniendo las cuentas del grupo (porque Santander España va como va, o sea mal)
> 
> Pero lo que da mucho, quita mucho. Y la burbuja brasileña es de las que hacen época.



En Brasil ya se empiezan a escuchar los tambores de guerra


http://www.gurusblog.com/archives/eike-batista-caida-hombre-mas-rico-brasil/08/08/2013/

Quien vera al 15m versión fabela


----------



## erpako (10 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> En Brasil ya se empiezan a escuchar los tambores de guerra
> 
> 
> La caída del hombre más rico de BrasilGurusBlog



El tándem Alemania-Polonia es una muy buena inversión.

Brasil tirará si se recupera China que es su proveedor 'natural' de productos primarios. La clave es China. Si eso ocurre también afectará positivamente al resto de las divisiones.


----------



## Janus (10 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> El Santander ha sido capaz de generar mucho valor en toda la época de saenz,compraban bancos en problemas y los reestructuraban
> 
> www.iese.edu/research/pdfs/di-0637.pdf
> 
> ...




Botín tiene un problema con su hija una vez que sale Alfredo Sanz y sobre todo el portugués (Horta) que se fue a Lloyds.

*El dinero no le vale en ese mercado sino los huevos para tomar decisiones y parece que le falta un huevo.*


----------



## paulistano (10 Ago 2013)

En brasil no hace falta meter mucha tijera, la rotación de trabajadores allí (churn rate) al menos hace dos años, era del 20%... Basta con no contratar a nadie más que los necesarios para ir disminuyendo plantilla. 

Otra cosa son las escalas salariales completamente infladas..... Allí hay chavales que han ascendido rápido llegando a superintendentes cobrando un dineral..... Hisholiness conocerá casos. 

Pero en cuanto estalle aquello ni tijera ni leche..... La mora va a ser Acojonante, es un país que vive del crédito.


----------



## ponzi (10 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Botín tiene un problema con su hija una vez que sale Alfredo Sanz y sobre todo el portugués (Horta) que se fue a Lloyds.
> 
> *El dinero no le vale en ese mercado sino los huevos para tomar decisiones y parece que le falta un huevo.*



Le falta chicha a la mujer, es una gestora muy descafeinada.Para entender porque el Santander ha llegado donde ha llegado hay que que comprender como lo han hecho y no ha sido otra forma que comprando a precios de saldo bancos en problemas para posteriormente reestructurarlos e integrarlos en el grupo, este proceso aunque parece simple os aseguro que es de lo mas complejo que uno se pueda imaginar, hay que integrar a las plantillas,cultura,idiomas..... El gran artificice de todas estas operaciones desde 1994 ha sido sin lugar a dudas Sáenz, estando fuera del banco y con Botín a medio paso de la tumba el futuro con su hija se plantea bastante negro, recordemos que aun queda el saneamiento de reino unido, Sáenz se ha marchado aun estando el proceso a medias. Pero es que los problemas no se acaban ahí, los enanos no paran de crecerles ya sea en Brasil, España o Portugal, demasiada carne en el asador como para tomarse la gestión a la ligera


----------



## ponzi (10 Ago 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> En brasil no hace falta meter mucha tijera, la rotación de trabajadores allí (churn rate) al menos hace dos años, era del 20%... Basta con no contratar a nadie más que los necesarios para ir disminuyendo plantilla.
> 
> Otra cosa son las escalas salariales completamente infladas..... Allí hay chavales que han ascendido rápido llegando a superintendentes cobrando un dineral..... Hisholiness conocerá casos.
> 
> Pero en cuanto estalle aquello ni tijera ni leche..... La mora va a ser Acojonante, es un país que vive del crédito.



Ya la morosidad del Santander es acojonante, de las mas altas de Brasil...Allí han debido tirar con escopetas a todo lo que se movía, no se porque me recuerda a lo que hicieron aqui en Seseña.


----------



## bertok (10 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> El abbey tenia y tiene problemas y Ana patricia no los esta atajando, les van a venir redobladas por todos lados. En banca no solo se trata de comprar barato bancos en problemas si no de reestructurarlos
> 
> Resultados
> 
> ...



Ponzi, por la parte bancaria pagaron menos de 6.000 millones de aurelios.


----------



## ponzi (10 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Ponzi, por la parte bancaria pagaron menos de 6.000 millones de aurelios.



Enronces no esta mal pero date cuenta que era un banco con problemas y si no lo saneas los problemas seguiran ahi.La parte de UK solo genera el 13% de toda la actividad del grupo y lo integran 3 bancos, ganar dinero en UK no es que sea difícil es que es lo siguiente. Si en vez de a la hija hubiese mandado a Sáenz a Reino unido a poner orden quizás otro gallo cantaria


----------



## ponzi (10 Ago 2013)

Me pregunto que tal le recibirán en las favelas cuando vaya a recuperar el dinero

http://cincodias.com/cincodias/2011/12/07/mercados/1323355638_850215.html


----------



## bertok (10 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Enronces no esta mal pero date cuenta que era un banco con problemas y si no lo saneas los problemas seguiran ahi.La parte de UK solo genera el 13% de toda la actividad del grupo y lo integran 3 bancos, ganar dinero en UK no es que sea difícil es que es lo siguiente. Si en vez de a la hija hubiese mandado a Sáenz a Reino unido a poner orden quizás otro gallo cantaria



Consiguieron meterse en una geografía como la del Reino Unido con una inversión de menos de 6.000 millones de euros. Luego está claro que ganar plata en UK es más complejo que en Brasil cuando crecía.

Se les fue Horta a Lloyds ...... y ahí perdieron.


----------



## ponzi (10 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Me pregunto que tal le recibirán en las favelas cuando vaya a recuperar el dinero
> 
> http://cincodias.com/cincodias/2011/12/07/mercados/1323355638_850215.html



Yo leo esto y me empiezo a imaginar tiendas de cocos y papayas en mitad de las favelas , todo ello acondicionado y rodeado de los índices de criminalidad mas altos del mundo...quien vera al botas intentando recuperar su dinero por aquellos lares, al final nos vamos a divertir.

"La semana pasada, un año justo después de la ocupación-pacificación de la favela, los niveles de criminalidad han descendido a niveles afortunadamente ridículos, mucho mejores que los de cualquier ciudad europea rica, y la actividad comercial comienza a emerger con una exuberancia prometedora.
Tiendas de frutas tropicales, pequeños proveedores de material de construcción, abigarrados colmados, talleres modestos, tiendas de los electrodomésticos más básicos, etc. han levantado la persiana al hilo de la seguridad, al hilo del avance del empleo en un país con una tasa de paro del 6%, y al hilo de la pequeña contribución de la banca comercial"


----------



## ponzi (10 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Consiguieron meterse en una geografía como la del Reino Unido con una inversión de menos de 6.000 millones de euros. Luego está claro que ganar plata en UK es más complejo que en Brasil cuando crecía.
> 
> Se les fue Horta a Lloyds ...... y ahí perdieron.



Puede ser pero Uk les esta haciendo pupa, llevan mucho dinero alli metido con los tres bancos y aquello no termina de tirar. El proceso de entrada ha sido parecido al resto salvo por una salvedad la gestión de la de estructuración la ha llevado su hija...


----------



## ponzi (10 Ago 2013)

Que grandes somos....psara que luego digan que no exportamos nada al exterior

http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2013/08/10/economia/1376095425.html


" Según algunas informaciones, el ex directivo de JP Morgan es sobrino de Alberto Martín-Artajo, que fue ministro de Exteriores con Franco entre 1945 y 1957. El autor de la hecatombe financiera, Bruno Iksil, apodado la 'Ballena de Londres', no va a ser procesado, según informaba 'The Wall Street Journal"


----------



## hombre-mosca (10 Ago 2013)

Bueno, Mr. Ponzi, para que me de una ronda de zanks le traigo algo, creo que atman tambien estaba interesado.

https://www.bundesanzeiger.de













Y se entretenga un buen rato.


----------



## ponzi (10 Ago 2013)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Bueno, Mr. Ponzi, para que me de una ronda de zanks le traigo algo, creo que atman tambien estaba interesado.
> 
> https://www.bundesanzeiger.de
> 
> ...



Que nivel...si son las posiciones cortas: ...Me tirado meses navegando por paginas alemas y nada...Madre mia lo suyo tiene merito


----------



## Janus (10 Ago 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> En brasil no hace falta meter mucha tijera, la rotación de trabajadores allí (churn rate) al menos hace dos años, era del 20%... Basta con no contratar a nadie más que los necesarios para ir disminuyendo plantilla.
> 
> Otra cosa son las escalas salariales completamente infladas..... Allí hay chavales que han ascendido rápido llegando a superintendentes cobrando un dineral..... Hisholiness conocerá casos.
> 
> Pero en cuanto estalle aquello ni tijera ni leche..... La mora va a ser Acojonante, es un país que vive del crédito.



El problema en esos países siempre ha sido el mismo cuando llegue un ciclo bajista de inversión. Muchos creen que es un tema de que mengua el negocio y los costes fijos se mantienen (hablo de banca). No es así como bien dices por la rotación. El problema se llama MORA.

El trigger del proceso debe ser el que de repente el grifo se cortará. El mundo occidental, que es donde hay dinero a mansalva, está con tipos al cero por ciento y por ello el dinero fluye hacia asia y latam buscando un carry trade (tanto por depósitos como por inversiones). En el momento en el que ese grifo se cierre por riesgo o porque en occidente se suben los tipos .... se acabó la fiesta y la mora repuntará (lo de España es un chiste comparado con lo que allí va a suceder, lo veremos).

De momento, los tipos en USA están subiendo en el largo plazo y eso de por sí va a suponer que el dinero dejará de mirar a países en el techo del ciclo como puede ser Brasil. Para que Brasil estornude no hace falta que les entre una crisis del carajo, simplemente un kit-kat para tomar aire se va anotar en todos los sitios.

Viene una época en la que el hijo pródigo volverá a casa. Es fácil de entender que de igual manera que Brasil se ha beneficiado de una cierta coyuntura mundial, ahora le va a tocar salir perjudicado.

---------- Post added 10-ago-2013 at 13:23 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Consiguieron meterse en una geografía como la del Reino Unido con una inversión de menos de 6.000 millones de euros. Luego está claro que ganar plata en UK es más complejo que en Brasil cuando crecía.
> 
> Se les fue Horta a Lloyds ...... y ahí perdieron.



Horta leyó que en una empresa de castuzos, el mando se hereda.


----------



## ponzi (10 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> El problema en esos países siempre ha sido el mismo cuando llegue un ciclo bajista de inversión. Muchos creen que es un tema de que mengua el negocio y los costes fijos se mantienen (hablo de banca). No es así como bien dices por la rotación. El problema se llama MORA.
> 
> El trigger del proceso debe ser el que de repente el grifo se cortará. El mundo occidental, que es donde hay dinero a mansalva, está con tipos al cero por ciento y por ello el dinero fluye hacia asia y latam buscando un carry trade (tanto por depósitos como por inversiones). En el momento en el que ese grifo se cierre por riesgo o porque en occidente se suben los tipos .... se acabó la fiesta y la mora repuntará (lo de España es un chiste comparado con lo que allí va a suceder, lo veremos).
> 
> ...



Ya tocara el ciclo bajista, es inevitable.Yo al unico pais que he visto crecer poco a poco es a chile y al que mas ha crecido via credito y en menos tiempo es brasil,es la españa de sudamerica,del pelotazo facil.


----------



## egarenc (10 Ago 2013)

................


----------



## Algas (10 Ago 2013)

¿Qué hace este gran el hilo en segunda página?:no: UP!!!!

Hablando del SAN, entré el viernes porque lo veo alcista a corto-medio plazo (pa este mes, vamos); a ver qué tal se comporta.
En el último minuto del viernes tiraron el euro bastante, creo que el lunes abriremos en rojo; si lo veo bien cargaré más .

A largo plazo Brasil puede ser un lastre, pero han estado haciendo bastantes provisiones, integrándose en Asia... también tengo curiosidad en qué pasará con el conjunto "Asia-Eurovegas", lo veo una oportunidad para burbujear, tapar agujeros... cosas de esas (mal explicadas por mi parte, pero creo que la idea se entiende).

El tema de que hayan inundado el mercado de papel, veremos a ver si continua con el script dividend o si tras la "recomendación" del BCE el tema se suaviza y dejan de diluir las acciones... porque tal y como yo lo veo ya hay un volumen monstruoso.

Y si en el futuro tras una crisis fuerte en Brasil el SAN baja a 3 o 4 euritos... pues como buenas gacelas que somos recogeremos un poquito de papel y lo aguantaremos un par de lustros para quintuplicar en la próxima burbuja ::.


----------



## bertok (10 Ago 2013)

El auge del shale gas en EEUU y sus consecuencias mundiales - elEconomista.es

*El auge del shale gas en EEUU y sus consecuencias mundiales
*

El príncipe e inversor multimillonario saudí Alwaleed bin Talal protagonizó una intervención elocuente en la política nacional de su país la semana pasada, con una carta abierta en la que sostenía que la revolución estadounidense del gas de esquisto (una modalidad de gas natural que se extrae de rocas de pizarra situadas bajo la superficie de la tierra) supone una amenaza. Su argumento era sencillo y bien fundado. Que EEUU necesite menos petróleo saudí es una mala noticia para el país que lo exporta. Más le vale que empiece a diversificarse a otras industrias.

Lo mismo podrá decirse seguramente de otros países. EEUU no es el único país que resulta tener mucho gas de esquisto sino el primero que lo explota a gran escala. Y, como Arabia Saudí, hay muchos más países que dependen de las exportaciones de energía para mantener sus economías a flote. Lo cierto es que el gas de esquisto va a suponer una reorganización de los ganadores y perdedores en la economía global, y los inversores deberán adaptar sus carteras en consecuencia.

*Vencedores y vencidos
*
Como con cualquier otra gran fuente nueva de energía, el gas de esquisto tiene el potencial de ofrecer una riqueza abundante a algunos países y quitársela a otros pero ¿cómo se desarrollarán los acontecimientos en la próxima década? EEUU es el vencedor más obvio. Ha sido la primera gran economía en explotar la fracturación hidráulica y ya está experimentando el renacimiento de su industria manufacturera gracias a unos costes energéticos más bajos. El gas de esquisto mejorará su balance comercial aunque, a medio plazo, lo más importante son los puestos de trabajo que se crearán. Los inversores ya se han dado cuenta y están volviendo al dólar y al Dow.

No obstante, no es el único país que tiene gas de esquisto (como tampoco ha sido el único que tuviera petróleo o carbón). El Reino Unido también será uno de los grandes beneficiados gracias a su gran cantidad de gas de esquisto y a que el gobierno está decidido a sacarlo a la superficie, aunque se trata de un país muy densamente poblado y el gas se encuentra debajo de algunas zonas residenciales acomodadas. Ya se han producido protestas en Balcombe (West Sussex) por los proyectos de exploración. Aun así, lo más probable es que sigan adelante.

El gobierno respalda a las empresas de fracturación y el Reino Unido necesita desesperadamente algo que resucite su índice de crecimiento. En Europa, Polonia podría tener muchas reservas, aunque los primeros resultados han sido decepcionantes. A pesar de ello, si consigue desarrollar su gas, contará con un empujón más para la que ya está resurgiendo como una de las economías estrella de Europa. A Polonia le está yendo bien y el gas de esquisto la ayudará a expandirse más deprisa. Rusia cuenta con grandes reservas pero también tiene mucho petróleo, por lo que no tiene necesidad de desarrollar alternativas con la misma urgencia.

La sorpresa ha sido Francia, con la mayor reserva de Europa, aunque su presidente Hollande ha prohibido su desarrollo. Aun así, los franceses no están en mejores condiciones que los británicos para rechazar nuevas fuentes de riqueza. Si el país cambiase de política, el gas de esquisto podría revitalizar su economía. Francia es tradicionalmente una importante economía manufacturera y la energía barata es la principal ventaja competitiva para las fábricas. Los costes de la mano de obra y los impuestos serán astronómicos pero no deja de estar en el corazón mismo de Europa y la energía barata atraerá la vuelta de muchos fabricantes. La mayoría de los inversores globales han descartado a Francia pero el gas de esquisto podría hacerles cambiar de opinión.

En el resto del mundo, China tiene muchas reservas y necesita mucha energía para sostener su auge económico. El gas de esquisto podría suponer una segunda fase de su revolución industrial. Se puede hablar de aterrizaje forzoso pero el gas de esquisto podría mantener el milagro chino vivo durante una década más. Es evidente quiénes van a ser los ganadores.

*¿Y los perdedores?
*
Todos los grandes exportadores de petróleo y energía sufrirán. Por ahora, los precios energéticos sólo han empezado a caer en EEUU pero, a medida que otros países desarrollen sus industrias, que nadie se sorprenda cuando el precio del petróleo empiece a bajar. Y no es sólo el precio lo que importa. Con la demanda en descenso, la OPEP tendrá que recortar el suministro para mantener los precios.

Oriente Medio se verá muy afectado. Países como Arabia Saudí pueden intentar diversificarse hacia nuevos sectores pero lo cierto es que si fuera tan fácil ya lo habrían hecho. Irán se verá en apuros, tanto como Libia y otros países del golfo como Qatar. Nadie querrá apostar mucho por la prosperidad de Dubai si deja de ser el eje financiero de una de las regiones más adineradas del mundo. Nigeria y Venezuela estarán bajo presión. Noruega, el sexto mayor exportador de petróleo del mundo, ha ahorrado sensatamente gran parte de esa riqueza pero le costará seguir siendo uno de los países más ricos del mundo con esa industria en declive. Rusia puede que tenga gas de esquisto pero son sus exportaciones de petróleo lo que la mantienen a flote.

*Golpe político
*
Los regímenes de muchos de esos países se irán a pique si la economía sufre. ¿Podrán sobrevivir los gobiernos de Arabia Saudí, Irán, Rusia, Nigeria o Argelia a una depresión económica grave? No apueste demasiado por ello. Lo principal es que es el gas de esquisto está a punto de reorganizar la manera en que los inversores ven el mundo. Los mercados emergentes se han vuelto cada vez más seguros durante la última década y han atraído más y más dinero pero si el petróleo baja de precio, muchos se volverán volátiles de nuevo.

Mientras tanto, otras economías olvidadas por su estancamiento en un crecimiento bajo, como Francia o el Reino Unido, podrían recuperar su atractivo. De hecho, el auge del gas de esquisto convertirá al mundo desarrollado en una inversión mucho mejor que los mercados emergentes y los inversores deberán reequilibrar sus carteras en consecuencia.


----------



## ponzi (10 Ago 2013)

Algas dijo:


> ¿Qué hace este gran el hilo en segunda página?:no: UP!!!!
> 
> Hablando del SAN, entré el viernes porque lo veo alcista a corto-medio plazo (pa este mes, vamos); a ver qué tal se comporta.
> En el último minuto del viernes tiraron el euro bastante, creo que el lunes abriremos en rojo; si lo veo bien cargaré más .
> ...



El año que viene superaran los 12000 mill de acciones, a este paso el día menos pensado hacen un contrasplit 1*2, le eata pasando factura, hace dos años con el ibex a 8700 tendríamos al Santander por 6,5-7, si os fijais cada año nos acostumbramos a ver la acción un euro por debajo, en 2011 el precio medio rondaba los 7 en 2012 los 6 y ahora casi siempre esta por el 5.


----------



## ponzi (10 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> El auge del shale gas en EEUU y sus consecuencias mundiales - elEconomista.es
> 
> *El auge del shale gas en EEUU y sus consecuencias mundiales
> *
> ...



Yo no se hasta que punto es viable fracturar las rocas de la corteza y que visión de largo plazo puede tener esto. Es como si metes en una calabaza un petardo y piensas que no va a pasar nada , es demasiado optimista. O por ejemplo la extracción de petroleo en los fondos marinos, en esas zonas la corteza es mas fina, si a una naranja la succionas con una jeringuilla sin parar el zumo en algún punto eso hace catacrock. Demasiado optimistas veo yo a los usamos con esto


----------



## atman (10 Ago 2013)

Stock Market Bubbles And Record Margin Debt: A (Repeating) History Of Ignoring All Warnings | Zero Hedge







27 June 2013, Event: All-time high margin debt (Jul-2007) crossed = Did margin debt peak already? (2/2); ARMNET: "Record margin debt points to a far wider Wall Street Crash coming soon"

"*Don’t even think about jumping back into US stocks after the recent modest sell-off. If margin debt is any guide, and historically it has been an excellent guide then what we have just seen is just a warning of a much bigger Wall Street crash around the corner*. The last time margin debt was at present levels was at a previous peak in July 2007 at $381 billion, just before the global financial crisis struck.

Stock market crash: We think the sell-off of precious metals is almost done but it has hardly started with the overinflated US stock market. A historically high US price-to-earnings ratio still anticipates an economic recovery that is just not coming through. US GDP growth in the first quarter was revised down from 2.4 to 1.8 per cent, after the negative fourth quarter. *The only economic recovery is in house prices and the stock market, both inflated by cheap money courtesy of the Fed. Rising mortgage rates are going to ditch the housing recovery and rising margin costs will do for the US stock market. Welcome to the liquidation sale of the century!*"


----------



## tarrito (10 Ago 2013)

1 vez me pillan, 2 ya no!


----------



## Tono (10 Ago 2013)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> A ver si alguien se atreve a responderme:
> 
> ¿Para cuando pronosticáis un batacazo épico en la bolsa usana? Ya va siendo hora de que tengan una jornada negra negrísima, ¿no?
> ¿Será a corto plazo? ¿A medio?
> Deseoso estoy de que dicho batacazo ponga al churribex por debajo de 4000 puntos. :baba:



El post de Atman arriba explica en parte lo que preguntas (y lo que pensamos *muchos*).
¿El timing de la gran implosión de los mercados?: I have no answer. 
Y si alguien tuviera esa respuesta y además supiera hasta dónde van caer las bolsas tampoco lo diría, simplemente se hincharía a ganar dinero sin necesidad de arriesgar ni un €/$.
Los mercados han creado una enorme burbuja debido al desacoplamiento entre economía real y la financiera. 
Se han estado creando ingentes cantidades de dinero, en teoría para estimular el crecimiento económico y la inversión en actividades productivas y que generen empleo. Creación de moneda bien en base a deuda soberana o bien mediante políticas monetarias expansivas. 
Este dinero, al caer en las manos codiciosas que mueven el mundo riéndose de todas las políticas, apenas llega a la economía real y se está inviertiendo en bolsa y resto de derivados financieros en una carrera at speed. Como los coches van a tope de gasolina y además pueden repostar a precio de ganga, el rally es frenético. Pero llegará un momento en que el combustible, o bien se encarezca o bien se agote, y en ese momento los que todavía permanezcan en carrera van a tener un gran problema.
De ahí que hoy interesa más el análisis técnico de los mercados para adivinar hacia dónde se mueve el dinero y cuando cambia su orientación, muchas veces contra toda lógica y yo diría que sin ningún sentido del riesgo, que el análisis fundamental de toda la vida basado en la solidez, desarrollo/innovación y capacidad de gestión de las empresas.
No me hagas mucho caso, es la visión de un miserable aldeano de este mundo tan global, sofisticado and totally shallow, lleno de ladrones de guante blanco y corazón negro, a los que la miseria de la mayor parte de la población mundial les importa una mierda.

Edito: perdón, es feo generalizar, donde puse 'todos' pongo 'muchos' (no me gusta discutir sobre semántica y menos cuando lo que me interesa es que se entienda una idea en general y no discutir palabra por palabra)


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (10 Ago 2013)

todos no piensan lo mismo. Y ya sabe como va esto de los mercados, ¿no?

piensa como la mayoria y posiblemene te equivoques.

---------- Post added 10-ago-2013 at 22:01 ----------




Monlovi dijo:


> 1 vez me pillan, 2 ya no!



salut!


----------



## Tono (10 Ago 2013)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> todos no piensan lo mismo. Y ya sabe como va esto de los mercados, ¿no?
> 
> piensa como la mayoria y posiblemene te equivoques.



Supongo que te diriges a mí, si no es así perdona.
Yo sólo doy mi modesta opinión, y por supuesto me gustaría leer las de los demás.
No, no sé cómo va esto de los mercados, si lo supiera me dedicaría a ello y desbancaría a Warren Buffet.

Editado el post anterior: perdón, es feo generalizar, donde puse 'todos' pongo '*muchos*' (no me gusta discutir sobre semántica y menos cuando lo que me interesa es que se entienda una idea en general y no discutir palabra por palabra)


----------



## Tonto Simon (10 Ago 2013)

atman dijo:


> Stock Market Bubbles And Record Margin Debt: A (Repeating) History Of Ignoring All Warnings | Zero Hedge
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Parar complementar la foto, lamento no poner el link, pero ahora no recuerdo donde saque la info, los fondos están en mínimos históricos en cuanto a liquidez, algo así como un 3%. Vamos que esta toda la carne en el asador.


----------



## juanfer (10 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> El auge del shale gas en EEUU y sus consecuencias mundiales - elEconomista.es
> 
> *El auge del shale gas en EEUU y sus consecuencias mundiales
> *
> ...



Me hace gracia que los costes energéticos bajen a nivel mundial y aquí las eléctricas lo suban.


----------



## paulistano (10 Ago 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Me hace gracia que los costes energéticos bajen a nivel mundial y aquí las eléctricas lo suban.



Y a mi, me hace gracia o crea sorpresa o curiosidad, que el precio de la energía baje taaaaaaaaaanto en Francia como para atraer inversores que se instalen allí para producir ....no irían a Francia a los actuales precios? Tanta diferencia va a haber? 

No se, no se....


----------



## juanfer (10 Ago 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Y a mi, me hace gracia o crea sorpresa o curiosidad, que el precio de la energía baje taaaaaaaaaanto en Francia como para atraer inversores que se instalen allí para producir ....no irían a Francia a los actuales precios? Tanta diferencia va a haber?
> 
> No se, no se....



Una cosa tengo clara con las eléctricas españolas no van a venir aquí.

Pues si hay alternativa al petroleo puedes dejarles de comprar durante una temporada y yo creo que ningún régimen de petrodólares no dura 1 mes sin su dosis.


----------



## Garbatella (11 Ago 2013)

Pregunta:

Tengo cerca de 400 títulos de TEF comprados a 9.59 en su día un poco al tuntún, y que entre la compra de eplus y su evolución, la verdad es que me está dando alegrías.

Pregunta: ¿Cómo véis a TEF? He leído en algún análisis aguantar hasta los 13-14e que se tocarán en el 2014.

Y por último: tengo los valores en uno-e, y sinceramente los 3.6 euros mensuales por mantenimiento me fastidia bastante. ¿Qué banco recomendáis para tener valores y hacer alguna compra de vez en cuando? ¿ING?

Saludos yg racias!


----------



## mataresfacil (11 Ago 2013)

Garbatella dijo:


> Pregunta:
> 
> Tengo cerca de 400 títulos de TEF comprados a 9.59 en su día un poco al tuntún, y que entre la compra de eplus y su evolución, la verdad es que me está dando alegrías.
> 
> ...



Con telf tu mismo, no te va a hacer rico y sinceramente no creo que llegue a 14, pero bueno tu mismo.

ING, como que no, demasiadas comisiones, bankinter bien, otros mejor, pero demasiado complejos para gacelas de la pradera baja.


----------



## atman (11 Ago 2013)

Cuando eres un tierno osito que juega alegre en su montaña y de repente te sientes inseguro o inquieto, algo preocupa a tu pequeña cabecita... 

te vas a Zeroedge... 

Y VUELVES HECHO UNA BESTIAAAA...!!


:XX: que tíos! Lo morir cienes de veces se les queda pequeño...


----------



## tarrito (11 Ago 2013)

atman dijo:


> Cuando eres un tierno osito que juega alegre en su montaña y de repente te sientes inseguro o inquieto, algo preocupa a tu pequeña cabecita...
> 
> te vas a Zeroedge...
> 
> ...



yo me imagino al Tyler Durden sentado a la Derecha de Tochovista ... hablando de sus cosas :XX:


----------



## paulistano (11 Ago 2013)

Llevan anunciando el fin del mundo desde que los conocí.... Como los de burbuja radio... Hasta ahora el timing lo están fallando.


----------



## ponzi (11 Ago 2013)

Garbatella dijo:


> Pregunta:
> 
> Tengo cerca de 400 títulos de TEF comprados a 9.59 en su día un poco al tuntún, y que entre la compra de eplus y su evolución, la verdad es que me está dando alegrías.
> 
> ...



A mi me parece un precio muy bueno,yo estoy a 10,8 y las tengo en ing.En ing por ese importe te cobraran unos 20 eu por compra y venta.Si vas a mantener mas de un año la mejor opcion es ing si no bankinter.En ing no te cobran ni mantenimiento ni dividendos,para el mantenimiento solo te ponen una condicion que hagas al menos una operacion cada 6 meses.De primeras en noviembre ya te daran 140 eu y en mayo 160.Yo si que veo el valor a medio plazo a 13-14 y en el peor escenario no creo que baje mas de 7 lo cual en tu caso son unas minusvalias latentes del 25% y cuando llegue a 14 ganaras un 47% de plusvalia mas un 7,8% de dividendos eso si llega en un año y claro si vendes.Compara un 54,8% frente a un -25%.Desde julio de 2012 en Tef han camviado cosas ,1)se h)propusieron reducir 10000 mill de deuda en un año y lo van a conseguir 2)invertir en fibra optica 3) 4g 4) innovar en tecnologia m2m.Al menos es un primer paso


----------



## ponzi (11 Ago 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Llevan anunciando el fin del mundo desde que los conocí.... Como los de burbuja radio... Hasta ahora el timing lo están fallando.



El problema de las crisis es que practicamente es imposible saber cuando empiezan y cuando acaban.Lo que si sabemos a ciencia cierta es que historicamente de todas las crisis se ha salido,la peor fue la del 29 y bastante peor que esta,las calles del pais mas rico de la tierra estaban llenas de gente muriendo de hambre y los que en antaño fueron ricos subastaban sus coches de lujo para poder comer.Pues bien en esa crisis tardaron una decada en salir y fue la peor.En esta si ponemos el crash en 2008, llevamos 5 años de crisis.


----------



## Tono (11 Ago 2013)

atman dijo:


> Cuando eres un tierno osito que juega alegre en su montaña y de repente te sientes inseguro o inquieto, algo preocupa a tu pequeña cabecita...
> 
> te vas a Zeroedge...
> 
> ...



El mundo no se muere, se mueren las personas. 
Sólo tenemos una vida para vivirla, que menos que hacerlo dignamente: tener un trabajo, una educación garantizada, una sanidad, una seguridad jurídica que no exponga el dinero fruto de mucho esfuerzo dejándolo en manos de estafadores a los que no se exige ninguna responsabilidad sobre lo que hacen con él (tu dinero: tus impuestos y tus ahorros).

Si una pequeña parte de la población, a la que parece que no le satisface vivir con mucho dinero, si no que necesita muchísimo, no piensa en otra cosa que en extraer la riqueza de las clases indefensas y jugar esa riqueza en su casino particular, algo está fallando a nivel mundial. 

En España ya ni te cuento, se ha inyectado dinero en este país para comprar la mitad del SP500 y nos hemos quedado sin nada, a excepción de una deuda privada per cápita que es la mayor del mundo. 
Una deuda privada que están convirtiendo en deuda pública, legislando ad hoc, quedándose los beneficios para unos pocos y los problemas para varias generaciones de la gente honrada que paga sus impuestos.













Si hablara de lo que veo a mi alrededor y cómo de rápido se sigue degradando todo.... Hay muchas formas de morirse cienes de veces, la peor es la que sufre la mayor parte de la población en España: acostarte con el problema de la miseria cada noche y despertar sin soluciones cada mañana. 

Uno de mis hermanos está soldando en plataformas petrolíferas en Dubai a 40º a la sombra. Sabe que si se deshidrata o tiene un accidente está muerto, no tienen más que atención médica de urgencias mínima. Se ha largado después de malvender su taller. FP2 más un módulo de 2 años de formación superior en Sistemas de Control de Automatismos para nada.
El otro, restaurador y tallista de madera, sobrevive vendiendo por Internet agarres burdos de escalada deportiva, en madera tallada. Tuvo que convertir nuestro hobby en medio de vida, después de 4 años de carrera. Dos hijos y la nevera siempre vacía.

Me voy al gym para luego lucir tipazo en bañador a la tarde. Antes me va a invitar a comer uno de los mayores exportadores de carne de España. Soy un privilegiado de mierda.


----------



## Crash (11 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> El problema de las crisis es que practicamente es imposible saber cuando empiezan y cuando acaban.Lo que si sabemos a ciencia cierta es que historicamente de todas las crisis se ha salido,la peor fue la del 29 y bastante peor que esta,las calles del pais mas rico de la tierra estaban llenas de gente muriendo de hambre y los que en antaño fueron ricos subastaban sus coches de lujo para poder comer.Pues bien en esa crisis tardaron una decada en salir y fue la peor.En esta si ponemos el crash en 2008, llevamos 5 años de crisis.



En 2008 aun se debatía en la tele (Solbes-Pizarro) si venía una crisis o no. 

Seguramente me equivoque y ya estamos saliendo de la crisis, pero ha habido 30 años de entrada de dinero en España, ya sea por el fin de la dictadura, los fondos de cohesión de la UE, la devaluación encubierta que fue el cambio peseta/€, o inflar la burbuja. Igual que no veo ese dinero volviendo, no veo a 5 millones de personas que vinieron a poner tocho sobre tocho encontrando empleo de otra cosa, salvo que se reactive la agricultura.

Relacionado con esto, últimamente comentas mucho la reducción de deuda de algunas empresas. Aplicando esto al país, no sólo no se reduce sino que sigue aumentando aun con los recortes. 

Pero que yo de esto ni idea. :cook:


----------



## ponzi (11 Ago 2013)

Crash dijo:


> En 2008 aun se debatía en la tele (Solbes-Pizarro) si venía una crisis o no.
> 
> Seguramente me equivoque y ya estamos saliendo de la crisis, pero ha habido 30 años de entrada de dinero en España, ya sea por el fin de la dictadura, los fondos de cohesión de la UE, la devaluación encubierta que fue el cambio peseta/€, o inflar la burbuja. Igual que no veo ese dinero volviendo, no veo a 5 millones de personas que vinieron a poner tocho sobre tocho encontrando empleo de otra cosa, salvo que se reactive la agricultura.
> 
> ...



El pico de la burbuja si tiramos de los registros del INE y de la base de datos de los notarios correspondería al tercer trimestre de 2006, ahora el crash fue en octubre de 2008.Yo tampoco veo a 5 millones de personas sin cualificación trabajando en otra cosa a no ser que sea el sector primario u hostelería o supermercados.Siempre se habla de que han entrado unos 7-8 millones de inmigrantes pero yo voy mas allá creo que la cifra debe rondar los 10 mill desde 1998.El problema que todos los inmigrantes ahora mismo luchan por los mismos pocos puestos de trabajo que hay en el país y eso si que es un problema, hay una sobrecapacidad que veremos como se reabsorbe en el sistema.El sector privado si que se este empezando a ajustar el cinturón el problema del publico que solo recortan poco y encima donde no hace falta recortar, léase educación y sanidad pero eso solo son 10000 mill, donde hay que meter el hacha de guerra y de forma urgente es en todas las mamandurrias (coches,escoltas,empresas publicas(enagas,ree,TVE,deficit de tarifa,televisiones autonómicas,ADIF,renfe,AENA, autopistas,....)o a todas las subvenciones que se están dando a amiguitos y familiares) Hay estudios que hablan que todo este bloque en su conjunto puede rondar los 150.000mill al año, el problema que como esta dividido el gasto entre autonomías estado y localidades es muy difícil cuantificar la cifra con exactitud.


----------



## ponzi (11 Ago 2013)

Este fue otro de los motivos por el que me fije en tef hace un año,habia un plan aprobado para traer de nuevo el call center a españa.Habian cuantificado los clientes que habian perdido por atenderles con call center extranjeros y se habian llevado las manos a la cabeza.A quien no le ha pasado que al reclamar a tef le ha cogido el tef una peruana que no sabia ni cuanto eran 100 eu?

http://www.eleconomista.mobi/notici...intoma-de-la-economia-espanola.html#_Noticias


----------



## bertok (11 Ago 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Llevan anunciando el fin del mundo desde que los conocí.... Como los de burbuja radio... Hasta ahora el timing lo están fallando.



Cierto es, al igual que es cierto que la situación reventará por algún sitio porque es insostenible. El timing es imposible acertarlo.

Lo ideal es estar exprimiendo el mercado hasta el día antes del reventón y que tengamos la plata a salvo ....... sueños húmedos.

Tanto avisar, el día que llegue el lobo nadie les creerá ... salvo los que hicieron los deberes mucho tiempo antes.

Cuando llegue, el 80%-90% de la población se tirará de los pelos.

Amén.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Ago 2013)

Yo quiero una de esas bajadas de rating traperas de domingo tarde para, por poner un ejemplo, FRANCE!!!! :baba: 

muahahahahah


----------



## ponzi (11 Ago 2013)

El acuerdo entre kpn y tef ya esta firmado...si por algun casual slim se hace con el control y anula el acuerdo kpn tendra que indemnizar a Tef.


http://www.eleconomista.mobi/teleco...lemania-tras-el-ordago-de-Slim.html#_Noticias

No es mucho...pero son 50 milloncejos

http://www.elperiodicodearagon.com/...a-compra-de-e-plus-por-telefonica_874957.html


----------



## Crash (11 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> El pico de la burbuja si tiramos de los registros del INE y de la base de datos de los notarios correspondería al tercer trimestre de 2006, ahora el crash fue en octubre de 2008.Yo tampoco veo a 5 millones de personas sin cualificación trabajando en otra cosa a no ser que sea el sector primario u hostelería o supermercados.Siempre se habla de que han entrado unos 7-8 millones de inmigrantes pero yo voy mas allá creo que la cifra debe rondar los 10 mill desde 1998.El problema que todos los inmigrantes ahora mismo luchan por los mismos pocos puestos de trabajo que hay en el país y eso si que es un problema, hay una sobrecapacidad que veremos como se reabsorbe en el sistema.El sector privado si que se este empezando a ajustar el cinturón el problema del publico que solo recortan poco y encima donde no hace falta recortar, léase educación y sanidad pero eso solo son 10000 mill, donde hay que meter el hacha de guerra y de forma urgente es en todas las mamandurrias (coches,escoltas,empresas publicas(enagas,ree,TVE,deficit de tarifa,televisiones autonómicas,ADIF,renfe,AENA, autopistas,....)o a todas las subvenciones que se están dando a amiguitos y familiares) Hay estudios que hablan que todo este bloque en su conjunto puede rondar los 150.000mill al año, el problema que como esta dividido el gasto entre autonomías estado y localidades es muy difícil cuantificar la cifra con exactitud.



Estoy muy de acuerdo con lo que dices respecto a las empresas públicas. Pero cuidado, cuando se recorte de ahí, si es que se hace, se va a liar una buena. Hay mucho trabajador que esperaba estar prejubilado a los 55 cobrando 2000€ al mes + indemnización. Además de los que compraron piso a finales de los 80 por 30.000€ y lo vendieron o intentaron vender por 360000€, y que opinan si hay crisis es por culpa de otros (los mercados, crisis internacional).


----------



## bertok (11 Ago 2013)

Otro avisando en la TV

[YOUTUBE]CpCo63uFos0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ponzi (11 Ago 2013)

Crash dijo:


> Estoy muy de acuerdo con lo que dices respecto a las empresas públicas. Pero cuidado, cuando se recorte de ahí, si es que se hace, se va a liar una buena. Hay mucho trabajador que esperaba estar prejubilado a los 55 cobrando 2000€ al mes + indemnización. Además de los que compraron piso a finales de los 80 por 30.000€ y lo vendieron o intentaron vender por 360000€, y que opinan si hay crisis es por culpa de otros (los mercados, crisis internacional).



Es inevitable se tendrá que recortar de ahí...no hay país que aguante miles y miles de pensiones a 2000 eu desde los 50-55, entre ellos cientos de políticos o familiares de estos prejubilados a golpe de talonario.Yo pondría el limite en 60 años y si alguien opta por hacerlo antes pues a 400 eu , ninguna pensión deberia pasar de 1500 al igual que ninguna debería ser de menos de 800 y por supuesto eliminando la posibilidad de encadenar varias pensiones a la vez.No tiene sentido ver a exbanqueros o a extrabajadores de empresas publicas prejubilados con 55 y levantadose su buena guita cada mes mientras medio país se esta deslomando.


----------



## egarenc (11 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Es inevitable se tendrá que recortar de ahí...no hay país que aguante miles y miles de pensiones a 2000 eu desde los 50-55, entre ellos cientos de políticos o familiares de estos prejubilados a golpe de talonario.Yo pondría el limite en 60 años y si alguien opta por hacerlo antes pues a 400 eu , ninguna pensión deberia pasar de 1500 al igual que ninguna debería ser de menos de 800 y por supuesto eliminando la posibilidad de encadenar varias pensiones a la vez.No tiene sentido ver a exbanqueros o a extrabajadores de empresas publicas prejubilados con 55 y levantadose su buena guita cada mes mientras medio país se esta deslomando.



quien más quien menos conoce a personas con pensiones de 2000€. La pregunta es como podemos mantener esos miles de pensiones de esas cuantías con trabajadores que cobran menos de mil euros/mes, y no hablo de trabajadores no cualificados...dos ejemlplos, en la empresa en la que laboro (como diría el jato), todos los nuevos ingeniero están en algo más de 1000€, todos piensan que en cuanto les salga algo mejor se largan, pero la realidad es que llevan muchos más de un año, con lo que entiendo que las alternativas en el mercado no existen. Familiar muy cualificada se va al extranjero porque está hasta los coj. de aguantar a los jefes (médicos) a cambio de la mierda que le pagan. Pues eso, a ver cuanto dura la situación.


----------



## bertok (11 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Es inevitable se tendrá que recortar de ahí...no hay país que aguante miles y miles de pensiones a 2000 eu desde los 50-55, entre ellos cientos de políticos o familiares de estos prejubilados a golpe de talonario.Yo pondría el limite en 60 años y si alguien opta por hacerlo antes pues a 400 eu , ninguna pensión deberia pasar de 1500 al igual que ninguna debería ser de menos de 800 y por supuesto eliminando la posibilidad de encadenar varias pensiones a la vez.No tiene sentido ver a exbanqueros o a extrabajadores de empresas publicas prejubilados con 55 y levantadose su buena guita cada mes mientras medio país se esta deslomando.



Ponzi, no me seas socialista :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

Cada uno debe cobrar la pensión en función de lo que haya cotizado en el sistema de reparto o lo que tenga acumulado en el sistema de capitalización.

Ya está bien de mantener a la peña los que más recursos consiguen. Joder, que no a todos se les regalan la nómina 8:


----------



## ponzi (11 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Ponzi, no me seas socialista :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:
> 
> Cada uno debe cobrar la pensión en función de lo que haya cotizado en el sistema de reparto o lo que tenga acumulado en el sistema de capitalización.
> 
> Ya está bien de mantener a la peña los que más recursos consiguen. Joder, que no a todos se les regala la nómina 8:



Pues nada ve al congreso o a alguna sede bancaria y aplaudeles porque que yo sepa todos los prejubilados son policos,banqueros o si no de aena,adif,renfe,tve,tv autonomicas...y curiosamente todo a cargo de la caja publica.En este pais hay dos clases de trabajadores,los de la casta y el resto de los mortales,los segundos subvencionan a los primeros pensiones a los 55 y de 2000 mientras que ellos esperate tu que se jubilen a los 70 y que cuando toque lleguen si quiera a los 600.El que existan pensiones tan altas esta ideado unicamente para que la casta pueda acceder a ellas...muy simple se reduce las cotizaciones sociales a todo el mundo y pones de tope a 1500 de pension y un minimo incuestionable de 60 años.Con el ahorro mensual que se conseguiria via seg social e irpf que cada uno ahorre por su cuenta,es la mejor opcion.


----------



## bertok (11 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Pues nada campeon ve al congreso o a alguna sede bancaria y aplaudeles porque que yo sepa todos los prejubilados son policos,banqueros o si no de aena,adif,renfe...y curiosamente todo a cargo de la caja publica.En este pais hay dos clases de trabajadores,los de la casta y el resto de los mortales,los segundos subvencionan a los primeros pensiones a los 55 y de 2000 mientras que ellos esperate tu que se jubilen a los 70 y que cuando toque lleguen si quiera a los 600.El que existan pensiones tan altas esta ideado unicamente para que la casta pueda acceder a ellas...muy simple se reduce las cotizaciones sociales a todo el mundo y pones de tope a 1500 de pension y un minimo incuestionable de 60 años.Con el ahorro mensual que se conseguiria que cada uno ahorre por su cuenta,es la mejor opcion.



No me has entendido o no me he explicado.

Lo que quiero decir es que si trabajo como un cabrón, progreso profesionalmente, hago esfuerzos personales / familiares y cotizo al máximo durante 30 años ..... no me jodas que no debo tener la pensión máxima en un sistema de reparto.

¿por qué tengo que cobrar menos pensión para compensar la pensión de uno que ha currado menos, cotizado menos y ha optado por otro ritmo de vida con menos aporte a las arcas del estado?.

Claro, es una discuión figurada porque tengo claro que no tendré pensión pública dentro de treinta años. Llevo tiempo buscándome el futuro y el ahorro al margen del corrupto y extractivo sistema (lo que puedo).

Falla la asignación de responsabilidades y el buenismo progre que no es más que la cara de la corrupción moderna.


----------



## ponzi (11 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> No me has entendido o no me he explicado.
> 
> Lo que quiero decir es que si trabajo como un cabrón, progreso profesionalmente, hago esfuerzos personales / familiares y cotizo al máximo durante 30 años ..... no me jodas que no debo tener la pensión máxima en un sistema de reparto.
> 
> ...



Claro claro el que mas trabaje y pague mas que mas cobre.El problema que el sistema esta montado de forma perversa y justamente los mas improductivos y los que mas valor han destruido para el pais son los que se jubilan antes y con una mayor pension...mientras el resto a remar probablemente hasta los 70 y esperate que pension tocara.Cuando los que mas hayan cotizado lleguen a las arcas del estado solo encontraran los recibis de lo que un dia politicos y casta variada se llevo.


----------



## bertok (11 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Claro claro el que mas trabaje y pague mas que mas cobre.El problema que el sistema esta montado de forma perversa y justamente los mas improductivos y los que mas valor han destruido para el pais son los que se jubilan antes y con una mayor pension...mientras el resto a remar probablemente hasta los 70 y esperate que pension tocara.Cuando los que mas hayan cotizado lleguen a las arcas del estado solo encontraran los recibis de lo que un dia politicos y casta variada se llevo.



Estamos de acuerdo.

Las prejubilaciones, salvo casos muy concretos y sectores muy concretos, debieran eliminarse. Y los privilegios de los castuzos del parlamento también.

Prefiero un sistema de capitalización en el que soy responsable de mis ahorros.


----------



## egarenc (11 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Estamos de acuerdo.
> 
> Las prejubilaciones, salvo casos muy concretos y sectores muy concretos, debieran eliminarse. Y los privilegios de los castuzos del parlamento también.
> 
> Prefiero un sistema de capitalización en el que soy responsable de mis ahorros.



hace tiempo que oigo que e van a meter mano a todos estos temas, y ahí siguen: prejubilaciones, contratos de relevo, discapacidades (¿?¿?¿?) con paguitas que aparte de la paguita tienen su sueldo e imposibilita que otra persona sin ningún recurso puedan acceder a dicho trabajo...esto ultimo muy buscado por las empresas porque ademas se benefician de pagar menos impuestos. Si es que...


----------



## Garbatella (11 Ago 2013)

Siento interrumpir el interesante diálogo entre pensiones pero...

Para aquellos que manejamos 2 o 3 índices, con hasta 5 operaciones por año y no más de 10k, ¿qué banco recomendáis para los valores?

Sólo uno de vosotros ha recomendado Bankinter. Pensé que iNG era el mas interesante por no cobrar mantenimiento, pero veo que el palo en las compras/ventas es majo.

En mi caso estoy harto en uno-e de la cuota de mantenimiento de valores, no así de la de compra/venta...


----------



## ponzi (11 Ago 2013)

Garbatella dijo:


> Siento interrumpir el interesante diálogo entre pensiones pero...
> 
> Para aquellos que manejamos 2 o 3 índices, con hasta 5 operaciones por año y no más de 10k, ¿qué banco recomendáis para los valores?
> 
> ...



Te puse un post ...Para tu operativa creo que es mejor ing, donde ing cobra bastante es si compras por Europa. Si haces al menos una operación al semestre no tienes comisión de mantenimiento además tampoco tienes comisión por el cobro de dividendos y por tus 400 acciones al ser nacionales habrías pagado unos 20 por compra y venta.Bankinter te cobra poco por la operativa y es para mi gusto el mejor broker del mercado ahora te la meten doblada por otros conceptos ( comisión de cuenta,comisión por los dividendos y ampliaciones,comisión de mantenimiento....)


----------



## ponzi (11 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Estamos de acuerdo.
> 
> Las prejubilaciones, salvo casos muy concretos y sectores muy concretos, debieran eliminarse. Y los privilegios de los castuzos del parlamento también.
> 
> Prefiero un sistema de capitalización en el que soy responsable de mis ahorros.



Pensamos igual. otra idea es por ejemplo un mix en plan 50% para el mantenimiento de una pensión fija y el otro 50% para un sistema de capitalizacion


----------



## egarenc (11 Ago 2013)

Garbatella dijo:


> Siento interrumpir el interesante diálogo entre pensiones pero...
> 
> Para aquellos que manejamos 2 o 3 índices, con hasta 5 operaciones por año y no más de 10k, ¿qué banco recomendáis para los valores?
> 
> ...



yo estoy contento con la plataforma de selfbank, hasta 2014 no cobran custodia y el precio de compra venta es bastante ajustado. En 2014 cobraran 4,95€/mes y mercado, lo cual tampoco veo descabellado. Además, habrán algunos condicionantes que te pueden exonerar del pago de la custodia, creo que si p.e. pones en alquiler tus acciones o haces más de 3 operaciones mes.


----------



## atman (11 Ago 2013)

*Reuters Next &mdash; All aboard for Europe's shrinking bank branch network*



> A queue of pensioners waits to board a brown and green bus in the medieval village of Maderuelo on Spain's arid central plains. It only comes once a month and won't take them anywhere, but they're mostly happy with the service.
> 
> The bus, parked up alongside a van selling frozen fish, is a mobile bank run by bailed-out Spanish lender Bankia to serve remote areas with no branches. Inside it looks much like any other small branch, but for the elastic bands that keep the furniture in place when it's on the move.
> 
> ...



Después de la anécdota...

 *Europe's slowdown forces Finland to turn to Russia again*



> After decades of pursuing trade with western Europe, Finland is becoming dependent on Russia again as that country's burgeoning middle class and wealthy investors provide opportunities for growth lacking in recession-hit Europe.
> 
> While some Finns still view their eastern neighbor and former ruler with suspicion, expectations of only a slow European recovery mean more businesses are likely to embrace closer ties with Russia, signaling a readjustment after two decades of close commercial relations with Europe.
> 
> For example, Russia's Rosatom recently emerged as the primary candidate to supply a reactor for Finland's nuclear consortium Fennovoima. Rosatom has said it may invest in the project, estimated to cost around 4 to 6 billion euros, which would put to rest funding concerns after German utility E.ON announced its exit from the consortium.



No se fían, pero tragan...

 *Treasury funds worldwide report record $4 billion outflow: BofA*



> Investors in funds worldwide pulled $4 billion out of funds that hold U.S. Treasuries in the latest week, marking the biggest outflow from the funds on record, data from a Bank of America Merrill Lynch Global Research report showed Friday.
> 
> Demand for high-yield junk bond funds increased, however, as investors put $1.3 billion into such funds, marking $12 billion in cash gains over the past six weeks, the report said.



Sacan de bonos buenos y aumentar bonos basura?? Emm...


Y ahora... Cuidadín, que nos hacemos pupita...

*India's rupee rescue is more prayer than plan*



> India’s plan to rescue the rupee is sinking.
> 
> On Aug. 6, three weeks after the central bank began engineering an increase in short-term money market rates to attract speculators, the Indian currency slid to a new record low against the U.S. dollar. This happened as rising overnight rates led to higher long-term borrowing costs, threatening to cause a fresh spate of bad loans.
> 
> ...


----------



## Garbatella (11 Ago 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> yo estoy contento con la plataforma de selfbank, hasta 2014 no cobran custodia y el precio de compra venta es bastante ajustado. En 2014 cobraran 4,95€/mes y mercado, lo cual tampoco veo descabellado. Además, habrán algunos condicionantes que te pueden exonerar del pago de la custodia, creo que si p.e. pones en alquiler tus acciones o haces más de 3 operaciones mes.



Ok, gracias por los comentarios a los dos.

¿Qué me decís de Saxo-bank? Al parecer abrir la cuenta no es una odisea (pese a ser un banco Danés) y la cuenta para trading no tiene gastos pos custodia. No sé las comisiones por operación though...


----------



## sr.anus (11 Ago 2013)

A mi para acciones, contento con clicktrade


----------



## Garbatella (11 Ago 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> A mi para acciones, contento con clicktrade



Cuéntame los detalles anda... comisiones y operativa diaria...


----------



## atman (11 Ago 2013)

Ufa...!!!

Sí, ya es Zerohedge.
Eurozone Funding Shortfall Rises To Over $4 Trillion, Increases By More Than $500 Billion In A Year | Zero Hedge

Pero es que Zh lo saca del Finantial Times!!

Eurozone banks need to shed &euro;3.2tn in assets to meet Basel III - FT.com


> - EU banks will need to reduce their balance sheets by €3.2T and raise nearly €50B in capital over the next five years in order to comply with Basel III.
> - The banks flagged as the "most in need of fresh capital" are Barclays (BCS), Crédit Agricole (CRARY.PK), and — not surprisingly — Deutsche Bank (DB).
> - Smaller banks will need to cut €2.6T in assets, a prospect which suggests lending to small businesses could dry up.
> -Deutsche to shed assets, FDIC vice chair says bank is undercapitalized.



Y por fin...

*Spanish Banking System Collapse - Business Insider*



> At its peak in the second quarter of 2008, France’s exposure to Greece totaled $86 billion. That exposure has since plummeted, partly because French banks took advantage of the ECB’s Securities Market Programme (SMP) during 2010-11 to fob off Greek bonds, effectively forcing a eurozone mutualization of the debt. SMP was terminated in September 2012.
> 
> What is much less widely known is that Spanish bank exposure to Portugal today, as shown in our Geo-Graphic, is higher than French bank exposure to Greece in early 2010, despite the fact that the Spanish banking sector is only 40% the size of the French. Spanish bank stress tests in 2012 suggested that the capital hole was more manageable than widely feared, but those tests looked only at the domestic lending books; foreign assets were excluded.




Pero como todo no va a ser un valle de lágrimas...

*JP Morgan - TOM LEE: Retail Investors Are Spectating - Business Insider*

Fíate de JPM. Por cierto, échenle un vistacito al valor...


----------



## bertok (11 Ago 2013)

atman dijo:


> Ufa...!!!
> 
> Sí, ya es Zerohedge.
> Eurozone Funding Shortfall Rises To Over $4 Trillion, Increases By More Than $500 Billion In A Year | Zero Hedge
> ...



*Atman, you are scaring me*


----------



## atman (11 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> *Atman, you are scaring me*



...que ya es decir... :XX:


----------



## bertok (11 Ago 2013)

atman dijo:


> ...que ya es decir... :XX:



Con esos pronósticos tan negros se asusta hasta Pandoro ....


----------



## ponzi (11 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Con esos pronósticos tan negros se asusta hasta Pandoro ....



Yo creo que si que podemos tener algún sustillo del estilo de un -20%-30% entre el 4 trimestre de este año o el primer semestre del que viene.Cuando pasen las elecciones alemanas veremos que hacen con la deuda española y griega , también haber como acaba el tema de los lander


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (11 Ago 2013)

me gusta mucho mish, escribe muy claro comparado con otros articulistas. Menciona claramente las perdidas no reconocidas que hay en los balances, derivadas de la burbuja inmobiliaria.

La situacion de españa con portugal, es exactamente lo que dice en relacion a Grecia y Chipre. Ahora seria bueno ver uno de esos graficos tan bonitos donde se ve la "exposure" cantidad de deuda que posee cada estado de los otros estados dentro de la misma UE.

Consiguieron frenar la primera ficha del domino, que era grecia con "daños menores". Falta saber si de verdad podran parar la siguiente.

Noticias como estas indican que en los proximos años, podemos ver a algunos indices servir como refugio ante el triste panorama del mercado de deuda.


----------



## FranR (11 Ago 2013)

Pandoro no se asusta.... espera pacientemente su momento.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (11 Ago 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Pandoro no se asusta.... espera pacientemente su momento.



no me queda claro si pandoro es un hombre o una mujer... ::


----------



## FranR (11 Ago 2013)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> no me queda claro si pandoro es un hombre o una mujer... ::



Tu no le des la espalda por si acaso ::


----------



## atman (11 Ago 2013)

FranR, ya he visto que es posible postear sin burocracia... gracias!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Ago 2013)

atman dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El cuarto caballo es suyo. 


Los jinetes del apocalipsis ya podemos cabalgar. No dejaremos piedra sobre piedra. :::




La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> me gusta mucho mish, escribe muy claro comparado con otros articulistas. Menciona claramente las perdidas no reconocidas que hay en los balances, derivadas de la burbuja inmobiliaria.
> 
> La situacion de españa con portugal, es exactamente lo que dice en relacion a Grecia y Chipre. Ahora seria bueno ver uno de esos graficos tan bonitos donde se ve la "exposure" cantidad de deuda que posee cada estado de los otros estados dentro de la misma UE.
> 
> ...




like this one???????


----------



## vmmp29 (11 Ago 2013)

de nuevo en linea......... en ciudad


----------



## juanfer (11 Ago 2013)

Garbatella dijo:


> Ok, gracias por los comentarios a los dos.
> 
> ¿Qué me decís de Saxo-bank? Al parecer abrir la cuenta no es una odisea (pese a ser un banco Danés) y la cuenta para trading no tiene gastos pos custodia. No sé las comisiones por operación though...



La plataforma de pago de self-bank para derivados es saxo-bank. Aunque puedes operar sin plataforma de pago o sea datos en tiempo real.


----------



## sr.anus (11 Ago 2013)

Garbatella dijo:


> Cuéntame los detalles anda... comisiones y operativa diaria...



ClickTrade - Tasas operativas de Acciones

Tablita de comisiones, por ej en el ibex son 0,08 % con un minimo de 8 euros, con el canon de bolsa incluido, no cobran ni custodia ni el cobro de dividendos. Tienes varias formas de operar
-Con la plataforma descargable, totalmente configurable , para estar desde casa.
-Con la plataforma via web, es la forma que mas utilizo no necesitas descargar ningun programa ni nada, introduces tu usuario y contraseña. Y te guarda tu espacio de trabajo tal como lo dejastes la ultima vez. 
-Via movil, no la he utilizado

Esto en el mercado patrio
El tiempo real es gratis si haces 4 operaciones, sino son 4 o 5 euros mensuales, que te devuelven a posteriori.

En la propia plataforma tienen un chat para posibles dudas, si no de forma telefonica. Pedian un minimo para abrir la cuenta, pero no recuerdo cuanto era, creo que 6000. 
Hay brokers mas baratos pero este junto a selfbank fue de los que mas confianza me dieron en su dia, creo que bastante gente de aqui utiliza interactive, que son bastante mas baratos


----------



## Claca (12 Ago 2013)

IBEX:







De nuevo en la parte alta del lateral, es bueno advertir el amplio rango del mismo. La resistencia debe entenderse como zona y no como un nivel rígido. En mi opinión sería necesaria más confusión y distorsión mediática para romper, pero es cierto que el fondo que se va configurando parece dar alas en un futuro a la opción de ruptura alcista, que de hecho me hubiera planteado muy seriamente para esta ocasión si la corrección en los 7.500 hubiera sido más lenta y pesada.

Ahora mismo creo que los avances que pueden quedar no compensan el recorte por volatilidad que puede venir, objetivo apoyo en los 8.400 como mínimo.


----------



## atman (12 Ago 2013)

Aquí tienen una explicación de porqué Janus hace bien en buscar el despelote de las carboneras...


Is Coal About to Stage a Second-Half Comeback? (ACI, ANR, BTU, CNX)

Believe it or not, coal consumption has actually been on the rise this year. 

However, instead of buying more coal, utilities are simply burning down coal stockpiles, which is why industry shipments are actually down 5%. Today, stock piles are down well below the five-year average.

At some point these utilities will need to restock these coal stockpiles. When that begins to happen it should lead to higher coal prices as coal producers have been pretty aggressive in cutting production.


----------



## atman (12 Ago 2013)

Parece que los japos se desayunan con otra sabrosa galleta...

Japan’s Economy Grew Less-Than Forecast 2.6% Last Quarter

Se esperaba un 3,6%. Malo por partida doble. Porque los estímulos han servido de poco y porque no van a poder subir impuestos para compensar el gasto como pretendían. Y por encima tiene que dotar presupuetos para todas las historias que les vienen encima.

Ale! Buenas noches... o


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (12 Ago 2013)

Claca dijo:


> IBEX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Me gustan mucho estos gráficos de largo plazo, permiten ver las cosas con perspectiva.
Una pregunta: ¿Ese HCHi tendría objetivo 12.000? 
Gracias


----------



## Tio Masclet (12 Ago 2013)

Buenos días.
Vamos a ir moviendo el culo de la cama, que empieza el trabajo y van a llegar tarde.


----------



## Algas (12 Ago 2013)

Buenos días,
a ver cómo se nos da hoy el pre-Martes13

Creo que abriremos en rojo... :S


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Ago 2013)

guanos dias gacelillas 

ya veo el analisis TEJNIKO de claca y debo decir que no le sobra razon :o

ni gota conocimiento , no hay HCHi , ahora mas que nunca sera el momento de la jrandes alcista y bajista :no:

mucho me temo que despues del pullback volveremos a tener un lateral , un nivelito importante acaba de ser confirmado como base de dicho lateral , objetivo los 10200 para enero 2014 :Baile:


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2013)

Pillo simio.

Huele a Guano.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (12 Ago 2013)

*¡¡OJO!!! ¡¡¡DANGER!!!*

Noticias de Mercados - "EEUU está en niveles de consolidación. Ahora Europa debe hacerlo mejor"



> "EEUU está en niveles de consolidación. Ahora Europa debe hacerlo mejor"


----------



## Claca (12 Ago 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> Me gustan mucho estos gráficos de largo plazo, permiten ver las cosas con perspectiva.
> Una pregunta: ¿Ese HCHi tendría objetivo 12.000?
> Gracias



11.000 mínimo, probablemente más, no obstante por ahora no hemos roto y, en general, el mercado está pendiente de una corrección. Como la última vez, la forma en que se genere el apoyo nos dirá si el intento de vuelta es bueno, porque por ahora confirmado sólo tenemos el lateral que se abre entre resistencia y soporte. 

Lo importante es ver qué pasa en los niveles de referencia, independientemente de lo que nos digan las noticias:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...here-no-caso-a-analistos-236.html#post9465783

Ejemplo con el SAN. Ese soporte que señalo es la clave para mantener las esperanzas alcistas que se vislumbran de fondo. Que pena que por tan poco se nos escapara la oportunidad de aprovechar el movimiento al alza.


----------



## ponzi (12 Ago 2013)

Es la 2 vez que slim quiere paraluzar la expansion de Tef


http://www.eleconomista.mobi/teleco...vencedora-de-las-batallas-con-el-magnate.html

Y

http://elpais.com/diario/2006/08/12/economia/1155333601_850215.html


Quizas aqui lo que ocurre que sabe perfectamente que Tef es la unica gran operadora que al igual que america movil maneja margenes muy por encima del resto.No interesa que la situacion financiera de Tef sea boyante no vaya a ser que quiera arañar cuota de mercado en mexico y se le acabe el chiringuito a nuestro amigo slim


http://foros.foxinver.com/index.php?topic=45858.0;wap2


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Ago 2013)

Claca dijo:


> 11.000 mínimo, probablemente más, no obstante por ahora no hemos roto y, en general, el mercado está pendiente de una corrección. Como la última vez, la forma en que se genere el apoyo nos dirá si el intento de vuelta es bueno, porque por ahora confirmado sólo tenemos el lateral que se abre entre resistencia y soporte.
> 
> Lo importante es ver qué pasa en los niveles de referencia, independientemente de lo que nos digan las noticias:
> 
> ...



claro que hemos roto pero no estas a lo que tienes que estar , si crees que hay un hchi entonces no hay ruptura pero no existe tal hchi :no:


lo que existe es una tendencial bajista de largo plazo roto en 8350 aprox ahora estamos buscando el punto de giro para realizar el pullback y ese punto es la tendencial jran alcista de largo plazo perdida en marzo 2011 :Aplauso:


----------



## ponzi (12 Ago 2013)

Claca dijo:


> 11.000 mínimo, probablemente más, no obstante por ahora no hemos roto y, en general, el mercado está pendiente de una corrección. Como la última vez, la forma en que se genere el apoyo nos dirá si el intento de vuelta es bueno, porque por ahora confirmado sólo tenemos el lateral que se abre entre resistencia y soporte.
> 
> Lo importante es ver qué pasa en los niveles de referencia, independientemente de lo que nos digan las noticias:
> 
> ...



Claca hay mas oportunidades,el mercado abre todis los dias,no te preocupes.En este mundillo la paciencia es una virtud y ya has demistrado que de esa cualidad vas sobrado.Un consejo para tradear no sigas a San,tiene demasiado papel,el año que viene superara los 12000 mill de acciones,cada vez le costara mas subir.Fijate en la banca mediana y de los grandes es mejor bbva pero siempre que este por debajo de 5,5.


----------



## Sivian (12 Ago 2013)

La verdad es que el aspecto técnico del Ibex no pinta mal. El problema es que hay muchas cosas que no me cuadran: problemas en materias primas, divergencias bajistas en EEUU bastante serias de medio-largo plazo si se confirman, algunos mercados europeos en máximos, la "tranquilidad" de las elecciones alemanas por terminar, grecia sigue sin arreglarse y habrá que meter mano al asunto, la financiación española en cuanto haya un shock externo se va al garete (Grecia, China,...podrían ser muchas cosas),....etc. Recordar que el IBEX está en la categoría del sur de Europa y pueden estar colocando papelón para lo que se venga. La bolsa griega pegó batacazo muy serio, otros países del sur de europa podrían seguir esa estela.

Ahora, para hacer trading, pues todo es bueno, siempre y cuando no nos pillemos los dedos como hace 2, 3, 4 o 5 años.


----------



## Claca (12 Ago 2013)

Qué cagada de valoración con FCC, pensaba que nos la iba a meter doblada, pero ahí sigue. 14,60 el objetivo por ahora, aunque ahora no hay punto de entrada.


----------



## jopitxujo (12 Ago 2013)

Buenos días.
FCC suma y sigue, parece que le queda gasolina.
Sacyr que de nuevo choca con los 2,96.
Arcelor va por el buen camino.


----------



## ponzi (12 Ago 2013)

Sivian dijo:


> La verdad es que el aspecto técnico del Ibex no pinta mal. El problema es que hay muchas cosas que no me cuadran: problemas en materias primas, divergencias bajistas en EEUU bastante serias de medio-largo plazo si se confirman, algunos mercados europeos en máximos, la "tranquilidad" de las elecciones alemanas por terminar, grecia sigue sin arreglarse y habrá que meter mano al asunto, la financiación española en cuanto haya un shock externo se va al garete (Grecia, China,...podrían ser muchas cosas),....etc. Recordar que el IBEX está en la categoría del sur de Europa y pueden estar colocando papelón para lo que se venga. La bolsa griega pegó batacazo muy serio, otros países del sur de europa podrían seguir esa estela.
> 
> Ahora, para hacer trading, pues todo es bueno, siempre y cuando no nos pillemos los dedos como hace 2, 3, 4 o 5 años.



No es lo mismo la bolsa griega que la española,la diferencia fundamental es que un % muy alto de los ingresos de nuestra bolsa viene del exterior.Tener bbva,ebro,viscofan,grifols es como comprar en usa sin pagar el sobrecoste usa.


----------



## mataresfacil (12 Ago 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Buenos días.
> FCC suma y sigue, parece que le queda gasolina.
> Sacyr que de nuevo choca con los 2,96.
> Arcelor va por el buen camino.



Y con los 2,94, y 2,93, y 2,91, para ella todo son resistencias.


----------



## Claca (12 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Claca hay mas oportunidades,el mercado abre todis los dias,no te preocupes.En este mundillo la paciencia es una virtud y ya has demistrado que de esa cualidad vas sobrado.Un consejo para tradear no sigas a San,tiene demasiado papel,el año que viene superara los 12000 mill de acciones,cada vez le costara mas subir.Fijate en la banca mediana y de los grandes es mejor bbva pero siempre que este por debajo de 5,5.



Curiosamente veo el BBVA más fuerte que el SAN, pero los dos gráficos se parecen bastante en la vuelta que han realizado, así que si mantienen niveles de ambos espero subidones importantes en el futuro. Aún con todo es momento de pensar en recortes en el mercado y no de dejarse llevar, por lo que vale la pena estarse quietecito o buscar cortos.


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2013)

El SP está bordeando la cicatriz ienso:


----------



## paulistano (12 Ago 2013)

Buenos días

Sacyr muy bien, acodaos de cuando la resistencia era el 2,28....pues hace una semana era el 2,88 y ahora parece que es el 2,96...paciencia, que va subiendo un 1,7%.....

---------- Post added 12-ago-2013 at 09:37 ----------

Antes hablo y velote rojo al 2,93.....hala, me despido hasta que sacyr rompa hoy los 2,96


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Ago 2013)

:Aplauso:


----------



## Tio Masclet (12 Ago 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> :Aplauso:



Magnífico gráfico: ¿Nos lo explica, please?


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (12 Ago 2013)

Comprad unas pocas FCC más, unas poquitas, y me la subís hasta mi stop profit...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Ago 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Magnífico gráfico: ¿Nos lo explica, please?



La Jran Bajista y la Jran Alcista no necesitan explicación. Reportado.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (12 Ago 2013)

Recortad ya gabachos !!!!!


----------



## LCIRPM (12 Ago 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Magnífico gráfico: ¿Nos lo explica, please?



Creo que quiere decir que todo es una grandísima M


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Ago 2013)

vemos a la jran bajista superada en los 8350 aprox y mas arriba la jran alcista que el ibex rompio a la baja en marzo 2011 , tambien vemos claramente el gap que dejaron en 8280 , servidor ve claro que habra pullback y este comenzara cuando se toque la jran alcista en los 8950 aprox y culminara con el cierre del gap 8280 

tambien vemos un minus-culo gap en 8570 , esa es la señal , 8570 es el 61,8% fibonazi desde la ruptura a la baja del triangulo simetrico , desde el doble suelo se estan respetando los niveles fibonazi , vease los 6920 , 8553 y ahora con ese gapsito nos estan diciendo que 8570 sera el protagonista de una nueva figura lateral :rolleye:

habra lateral porque la jran alcista es una tendencial cuya importancia radica en los cierres mensuales y eso va a dar mucho juego , creo que tendremos un triangulo con base en 8570 y cuyo objetivo seran los 10k y lo estiraran hasta alcanzar los 10200 , 100% fibonazi :Aplauso:

no hay ningun HCHi y tampoco habra ningun brutal rally alcista , lo mas sera un rally despues del pullback a la jran bajista , 8250-9350 y ahi comenzara el lateralillo :bla:


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> vemos a la jran bajista superada en los 8350 aprox y mas arriba la jran alcista que el ibex rompio a la baja en marzo 2011 , tambien vemos claramente el gap que dejaron en 8280 , servidor ve claro que habra pullback y este comenzara cuando se toque la jran alcista en los 8950 aprox y culminara con el cierre del gap 8280
> 
> tambien vemos un minus-culo gap en 8570 , esa es la señal , 8570 es el 61,8% fibonazi desde la ruptura a la baja del triangulo simetrico , desde el doble suelo se estan respetando los niveles fibonazi , vease los 6920 , 8553 y ahora con ese gapsito nos estan diciendo que 8570 sera el protagonista de una nueva figura lateral :rolleye:
> 
> ...



hace días era un brutal rally alcista hasta los 10200, ahora un lateralillo .....

Bien, te vas acercando al guano.


----------



## Janus (12 Ago 2013)

Película bastante buena, la historia.

*Freelancers.2012.rip..avi | PutLocker
*


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Ago 2013)

la prevision quedaria tal que asi ::

error en el nivel fibonazi 8553 , queria decir 7553 que es el 38,2% , este papertrading es muy bueno por eso lo comparto , para que apliqueis el sentimiento contrario muertovivientista .

señor bertok , durante el finde estuve reconsiderando la situacion y por fin vi que el gapsito en 8570 es la señal :rolleye:


----------



## atman (12 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> hace días era un brutal rally alcista hasta los 10200, ahora un lateralillo .....
> 
> Bien, te vas acercando al guano.



Déjelo que siga largo... para llegar a los 6500 hace falta mucho contrarian felino...

Por cierto, de mala leche hoy... los de einforma nos han rebajado el rating y la opinión de crédito a la vista de los balances de 2012... ¿pero como coño hacen éstos los números? Si nuestra posición es la mejor de los últimos 8 años!! josdesumadre...!!


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2013)

EL SP está jugando con fuego.


----------



## Sr. Breve (12 Ago 2013)

mmmmm en el Dax creo que estamos cerca de los mínimos de hoy o de al menos las siguientes 3 ó 4 horas

dándole un margen de stop de 10-15 puntos, ese 8277f creo que es buena referencia para llegar como unos 50 - 70 puntos al alza


----------



## ponzi (12 Ago 2013)

atman dijo:


> Déjelo que siga largo... para llegar a los 6500 hace falta mucho contrarian felino...
> 
> Por cierto, de mala leche hoy... los de einforma nos han rebajado el rating y la opinión de crédito a la vista de los balances de 2012... ¿pero como coño hacen éstos los números? Si nuestra posición es la mejor de los últimos 8 años!! josdesumadre...!!



Como te mueves por deuda entenderan que dependes del grifo de españa.Si miras el tipo medio de muchas empresas de este pais ronda en muchos casos el 6%-8.%...Hace 8 años ese mismp tipo medio era del 4%-6%.Ahora mismo se penaliza mas el endeudamiento que hace 8 años


----------



## Janus (12 Ago 2013)

Hay que tener en cuenta lo de la regla del 0,75% y el doblar el movimiento ......

Así, un lunes con todos de vacaciones e ir sentando la base ...... muy interesante. Puede haber recorrido.
Los 75 son bastión y merecen un rebote.


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2013)

Bueno, el SP así por la espalda y en el nocturno se ha comido los 1687 8:

El próximo nivel clave está en los 1676. Si lo rompe, los targets son 1654, 1620 y 1560.

Está por ver si rompe el nivel de 1676, ahí puede recibir apoyos salvo desbandada o FC de HFT.


----------



## paulistano (12 Ago 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Buenos días
> 
> Sacyr muy bien, acodaos de cuando la resistencia era el 2,28....pues hace una semana era el 2,88 y ahora parece que es el 2,96...paciencia, que va subiendo un 1,7%.....
> 
> ...




Si hablo la gafo???







*2,975*


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Ago 2013)

te explicas de puta pena janus :ouch:

6920 23,6% fibo 7553 38,2% fibo y 8570 61,8% fibo ahi dejo eso y 10220 100% fibo , a buen entendedor pocos numeracos


----------



## paulistano (12 Ago 2013)

ha entrado pasta en 2,97....la orden más alta del día 25.000....luego otra de 13.000....y otra de 14.000 títulos.


seguimos subiendo....a ver si rompemos el 3


----------



## Janus (12 Ago 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> te explicas de puta pena janus :ouch:
> 
> 6920 23,6% fibo 7553 38,2% fibo y 8570 61,8% fibo ahi dejo eso y 10220 100% fibo , a buen entendedor pocos numeracos



Estoy "rebajao" de servicio. Hablo del SP, el IBEX se nos quedó pequeño


----------



## Namreir (12 Ago 2013)

No os animais con los 10.000? Vamos lanzados.

---------- Post added m-d-Y at h:i A ----------

Y dejad la brujeria y la astrologia coño.


----------



## atman (12 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Como te mueves por deuda entenderan que dependes del grifo de españa.Si miras el tipo medio de muchas empresas de este pais ronda en muchos casos el 6%-8.%...Hace 8 años ese mismp tipo medio era del 4%-6%.Ahora mismo se penaliza mas el endeudamiento que hace 8 años



Ya, pero nuestro endeudamiento hoy es algo menos de la tercera parte. Nos financiamos a un tipo medio de 5,8%. Y nuestros ingresos bajaron ligeramente en esos años, pero en 2012 ya suben otra vez. Y el resultado es bueno. No tiene ninguna lógica que nos bajen el rating, si no es porque ellos hayan cambiado de criterios de valoración. Tengo que mirarlo e igual hasta me quejo.

En fín, creo que, en el fondo, no me va a afectar, porque no creo que el banco se fije en estos ratings y menos a estas alturas, los proveedores me conocen y ven además como están las cosas. Pero es que dentro de nuestro sistema de vigilancia tecnológica y competitiva, incluyo estos ratings como un elemento más. Y claro, ahora va a resultar que cuando veo que una empresa de la competencia le bajan el rating... no va a significar nada...


----------



## Janus (12 Ago 2013)

Veremos 8.500 hoy en el IBEX. It's possible.


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Ago 2013)

el ibex esta muy fuerte , hasta alcanzar la jran alcista no va a parar :no:


----------



## ponzi (12 Ago 2013)

atman dijo:


> Ya, pero nuestro endeudamiento hoy es algo menos de la tercera parte. Nos financiamos a un tipo medio de 5,8%. Y nuestros ingresos bajaron ligeramente en esos años, pero en 2012 ya suben otra vez. Y el resultado es bueno. No tiene ninguna lógica que nos bajen el rating, si no es porque ellos hayan cambiado de criterios de valoración. Tengo que mirarlo e igual hasta me quejo.
> 
> En fín, creo que, en el fondo, no me va a afectar, porque no creo que el banco se fije en estos ratings y menos a estas alturas, los proveedores me conocen y ven además como están las cosas. Pero es que dentro de nuestro sistema de vigilancia tecnológica y competitiva, incluyo estos ratings como un elemento más. Y claro, ahora va a resultar que cuando veo que una empresa de la competencia le bajan el rating... no va a significar nada...



Pues estas en la parte baja de la tabla,es decir los bancos os ven bastante solventes.Claro que habran cambiado los criterios,la clave es que tu empresa esta dentro del reino de españa y aqui las condiciones son diferentes que en usa o alemania y mas ahora que hace 8 años.Yo cuando trabajaba en banca tenia acceso premium a einforma...asi que imagenese si lo miran,otro tema es que se tenga en cuenta y mas si os conocen desde hace tiempo.. para la captacion de clientes los bancos serios lo miran y mucho,para el resto solo los de riesgos y si pides alguna cosa rara..las empresas que te venden a crefido miran mas tu rating en creditoycaucion,ese como te lo bajen si que puedes tener serios problemas


----------



## vmmp29 (12 Ago 2013)

joer fcc es un cohete


----------



## Janus (12 Ago 2013)

El IBEX se ha hecho mayor y ya no sigue al DAX ni al SP ::

No se engañen.


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> El IBEX se ha hecho mayor y ya no sigue al DAX ni al SP ::
> 
> No se engañen.



es la superacion de la jran bajista , no se engañen inocho:


----------



## Tono (12 Ago 2013)

Buenos días (por aquí regulares tirando a malos)

*La deuda pública italiana marca otro récord: 2,075 billones de euros*

*El PIB griego cae un 4,6% en el segundo trimestre*

ltima hora en Informacin Econmica - Expansion.com

Por todo ello la prima de riesgo mejora casi un 1% hasta los 278 pb.
Y cuando cae la prima al IBEX más dinero se le arrima.


----------



## Janus (12 Ago 2013)

El IBEX nunca ha sido autónomo. Volverá a su cauce. Se llama descorrelación temporal.


----------



## atman (12 Ago 2013)

Al Gato le tiemblan las canillas...

Terremoto en Perú


---------- Post added 12-ago-2013 at 12:48 ----------



FranR hoy de momento ha clavado el canal principal... :Aplauso:


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Ago 2013)

Peru esta en zona sismica , espero no haya sido muy grave , si hay algo a lo que temo es a los terremotos , les tengo terror :ouch:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Ago 2013)

atman dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FranR es infolmático encargado del streaming de los datos del ibex. Si no coinciden los datos reales con el canal que ha predicho, modifica los datos de estranjis y tan campantes 

---------- Post added 12-ago-2013 at 13:02 ----------

¿Va a subir el ibex hasta los 10200?



Spoiler












En el movimiento de sus ojos/cuello está la respuesta!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mulder (12 Ago 2013)

A los buenos días!

Me paso por aquí a saludar y lo primero con lo que me encuentro son b00bs.

Parece que el hilo sigue como de costumbre


----------



## jopitxujo (12 Ago 2013)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Me paso por aquí a saludar y lo primero con lo que me encuentro son b00bs.
> 
> Parece que el hilo sigue como de costumbre



¿Boobs?¿Dónde?:baba:

Dejemos de mentar a Sacyr que ya subirá sola.

Ya mencioné Acciona, estoy dudando si entrar o no. Si no fuera por todas predicciones sobre el derrumbe del Ibex que leo por aquí...
Aunque quizá pueda aplicar lo del sentimiento contrario.ienso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Ago 2013)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Me paso por aquí a saludar y lo primero con lo que me encuentro son b00bs.
> 
> Parece que el hilo sigue como de costumbre



Hi Mulder 

No son boobs, es un oraculo )

aunque para culos, esta sniper caza gacelas!!!







:XX:


----------



## mataresfacil (12 Ago 2013)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Me paso por aquí a saludar y lo primero con lo que me encuentro son b00bs.
> 
> Parece que el hilo sigue como de costumbre



Vaya otro pompero en el hilo del IBEX ::


----------



## HisHoliness (12 Ago 2013)

Buenos y somnolientos dias. 

Vamos a ver si Sacyr rompe esos 3 Eypos coño!, antes de que todo se vaya al guano.


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2013)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Me paso por aquí a saludar y lo primero con lo que me encuentro son b00bs.
> 
> Parece que el hilo sigue como de costumbre



Bienvenido de nuevo. Dedicado ::


----------



## jopitxujo (12 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Bienvenido de nuevo. Dedicado ::





Hipnotizante.:baba:



Por cierto, NH después de haber despertado va pasito a pasito por el buen camino.


----------



## Tono (12 Ago 2013)

Hay un movimiento en la prensa sobre FCC donde toto es subida y potencial de resubida tremendo. 
Aquí se ha sacado toda la artillería pesada para atraer dinero incauto, veo más marketing que otra cosa.


----------



## ponzi (12 Ago 2013)

Aunque a veces no parezca un lumbreras...Alierta tonto no es

http://cincodias.com/cincodias/2012/10/12/empresas/1350208736_850215.html

Se ha fundido 154000 empleados sin despeinarse y ojo no solo es la venta son las nominas que dejan de pagarse y a lo tonto ha reducido el riesgo de Brasil,el 54% de los ingresos vienen de allí.


----------



## aitor33 (12 Ago 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Hay un movimiento en la prensa sobre FCC donde toto es subida y potencial de resubida tremendo.
> Aquí se ha sacado toda la artillería pesada para atraer dinero incauto, veo más marketing que otra cosa.



De momento la vela diaria de cerrar hoy así sería bien fea


----------



## alimon (12 Ago 2013)

Acaban de sacar esta tabla en Capital bolsa. Me parece muy buena información para guardar para después del verano:


----------



## itaka (12 Ago 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Acaban de sacar esta tabla en Capital bolsa. Me parece muy buena información para guardar para después del verano:




pq para después del verano ???

es que soy cortito.


----------



## amago45 (12 Ago 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Acaban de sacar esta tabla en Capital bolsa. Me parece muy buena información para guardar para después del verano:



Muchas gracias !!!
PRISA €1.04 ... :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## HisHoliness (12 Ago 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> Muchas gracias !!!
> PRISA €1.04 ... :XX::XX::XX:



Sacyr 1,75€....:8:


----------



## alimon (12 Ago 2013)

itaka dijo:


> pq para después del verano ???
> 
> es que soy cortito.



Bueno, es que no creo que ahora sea el mejor momento de entrar en nada. 

Lo digo por esperar a la corrección-apocalipsis-pullback a la jran alcista (dependiendo de quien lo diga), que sea como sea, seguro que vendrá.

Y pòsiblemente ya a partir de octubre, ahí tienes datos de PER, 2013-2014 y otra información para valorar en medio-largo plazo de algunos valores.


----------



## Claca (12 Ago 2013)

El IBEX no es FCC. Y FCC tiene su propia miga:







Pero también es verdad que ha dibujado muy claramente una figura de giro, así que vamos a aplicarle las mismas medidas de cuarentena y considerar que mientras no pierda los 10,20 aproximadamente esos 14,60 pueden verse.


----------



## alimon (12 Ago 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> Muchas gracias !!!
> PRISA €1.04 ... :XX::XX::XX:





HisHoliness dijo:


> Sacyr 1,75€....:8:





Bueno, yo de la última columna me olvidaría. Es la típica que acaban un viernes a las 3 de la mañana hasta ariba de farlopa. Además de copiar y pegar las recomendaciones que no han revisado desde hace 4 años.

lo interesante son las otras. Por ejemplo,Arcelor.


----------



## Claca (12 Ago 2013)

FCC tiene una vuelta clara y ha roto en un marco de noticias negativas con esos resultados pésimos, mientras que el IBEX está todavía en resistencia y sus noticias son positivas. Dije que pensaba que el valor aprovecharía el supuesto buen momento de mercado para hacer una jugarreta de las suyas, pero la verdad es que puede hacerla y conservar el buen aspecto de fondo.


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Ago 2013)

claca cuanto te queda por aprender pequeño padawano :ouch: 

no te estas enterando de que es lo importante en el ibex , no hay un hchi ahi :no:


----------



## alimon (12 Ago 2013)

SP a lo suyo de siempre estos días.. Cerrar el GAP de la apertura de hoy en los primeros 30-45 minutos, y después volver a caer.

Cargar cortos 1691.


----------



## Malus (12 Ago 2013)

ANR sigue de fiesta, pena que R4 no tenga SL para acciones internacionales...:


----------



## jopitxujo (12 Ago 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Acaban de sacar esta tabla en Capital bolsa. Me parece muy buena información para guardar para después del verano:



Antena3 4,40 y está ahora en 8,00.
Sol Meliá 15,6 cuando está en 7,1.

::::

Edito para decir que Zeltia la ven en 6 (ahora 2,55) ¿dónde hay que firmar?


----------



## amago45 (12 Ago 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Bueno, yo de la última columna me olvidaría. Es la típica que acaban un viernes a las 3 de la mañana hasta ariba de farlopa. Además de copiar y pegar las recomendaciones que no han revisado desde hace 4 años.
> 
> lo interesante son las otras. Por ejemplo,Arcelor.



La columna del PER estimado es muy útil y la del beneficio esperado también, por los fundamentales y tal ... 8:

A ver si puedo subir algo de alguna empresa tecnológica usana de MorgStan


----------



## Sin_Perdón (12 Ago 2013)

Fuera de ANR a 6,05$. Palmo algo de pasta (-2%) pero no me importa viniendo de donde vengo ( -22% ).


----------



## Burbujilimo (12 Ago 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> Muchas gracias !!!
> PRISA €1.04 ... :XX::XX::XX:



Son unos jachondos...

está a €0,19, recomiendan vender y creen que llegará a €1,04 .

Imagino que así siempre acertarán, si sube porque decían que estaba infravalorada, si baja porque recomendaban vender, ¿no?


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2013)

El SP me está pidiendo cortos a gritos.

Me incorporo al hilo.


----------



## jopitxujo (12 Ago 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Fuera de ANR a 6,05$. Palmo algo de pasta (-2%) pero no me importa viniendo de donde vengo ( -22% ).




No es mucha pérdida y seguro que se queda uno mas tranquilo.:|

Lo que pasa es que ha superado los máximos de julio y yo la veo para entrar. Aunque con la subida vertical de los últimos días y el peligro que tiene...ienso:


----------



## amago45 (12 Ago 2013)

AAPL ... ...  vaya rango que le dan


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2013)

Cortos en SP, ajustando SL en 1694,13.

Luego ya habrá tiempo para ajustarlo más.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (12 Ago 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> No es mucha pérdida y seguro que se queda uno mas tranquilo.:|
> 
> Lo que pasa es que ha superado los máximos de julio y yo la veo para entrar. Aunque con la subida vertical de los últimos días y el peligro que tiene...ienso:



Puede que sí, puede que no. 

Pero sí que te digo que las cosas se ven con diferente prisma cuando vienes del -22% que cuando le llevas un +10% p.e. 

---------- Post added 12-ago-2013 at 16:22 ----------

Sigo corto en el CAC.


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Cortos en SP, ajustando SL en 1694,13.
> 
> Luego ya habrá tiempo para ajustarlo más.



Fuera en 1688.13 con +411USD.

El movimiento era bastante probable después de cubrir todo el gap de apertura.

Creo que seguirá bajando pero vamos a meter los verdes en la cuenta ::

Buscamos nuevos cortos con el mínimo riesgo


----------



## jopitxujo (12 Ago 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Puede que sí, puede que no.
> 
> Pero sí que te digo que las cosas se ven con diferente prisma cuando vienes del -22% que cuando le llevas un +10% p.e.
> 
> ...



También es verdad. Aunque tengo que confesar que tengo unas Walter y le pierdo mas de ese 22%.::
Menos mal que no es mucha pasta.

En lo del CAC no le puedo desear suerte ya que tengo unas Credit Agricole.


----------



## Felix (12 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Fuera en 1688.13 con +411USD.
> 
> El movimiento era bastante probable después de cubrir todo el gap de apertura.
> 
> ...



Vengo del feisvuk de Montoro y he visto que ha clickado el me gusta de este post.::


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2013)

Felix dijo:


> Vengo del feisvuk de Montoro y he visto que ha clickado el me gusta de este post.::



No va a pillar tanto ::


----------



## mataresfacil (12 Ago 2013)

Que rayas rojas mas feas en sacyr, menudo atacon esta recibiendo.


----------



## alimon (12 Ago 2013)

Felix dijo:


> Vengo del feisvuk de Montoro y he visto que ha clickado el me gusta de este post.::



Operando con Sociedad Limitada. Montoro me los puede comer por detras.....



mataresfacil dijo:


> Que rayas rojas mas feas en sacyr, menudo atacon esta recibiendo.



Huele al mismo movimiento de FCC de las 13.30, para permitir un punto de entrada.


----------



## vmmp29 (12 Ago 2013)

parece que los usanos en el sp están cargando en 1687


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> No va a pillar tanto ::



va a pillar tontos ::


----------



## Tio Masclet (12 Ago 2013)

ANR sigue moviendo un fuerte volumen, pero no se mueve de los alrededores del 6,04. Veremos por donde salta.


----------



## juanfer (12 Ago 2013)

Bueno hoy hay pomo con lo que a las 17:00 se prevee una subidita del SP. Los que buscan cortos que se tomen la merienda, y esperen a las 18.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (12 Ago 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> ANR sigue moviendo un fuerte volumen, pero no se mueve de los alrededores del 6,04. Veremos por donde salta.



Lleva ya más de 7M de acciones movidas y ahí está. Es raro. Es la misma pauta que hizo hace unos dias en los 5,60. En aquella vez acabó rompiendo a la baja.
Veremos esta.


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Ago 2013)

en un par de sesiones estaremos atacando la jran alcista y por supuesto girandonos para realizar el pullback a la jran bajista cierre del gap 8280 :Aplauso:


----------



## paulistano (12 Ago 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Que rayas rojas mas feas en sacyr, menudo atacon esta recibiendo.




Vaya susto me he dado....estoy conn forexpros desde el movil y de verla en 2,97 a verla en 2,92 en diez minutos...por suerte ha parado ahí y otra vez para arriba.....a ver si cierra por encima de 2,96,,,,:


----------



## Malus (12 Ago 2013)

Fuera también de ANR a 6,05. Más vale pájaro en mano que ciento volando. Suerte a los que sigáis dentro.


----------



## jopitxujo (12 Ago 2013)

Colonial está amagando...


----------



## FranR (12 Ago 2013)

Están tonteando con el cierre, QUEREMOS VELOTES.

Un toque al suelo de canal mezclado con un poco de nivel de MM puede ser un buen cocktail.


----------



## ponzi (12 Ago 2013)

Anda que me he lucido....tenia a Tef a 10,81 y arcelor a 9,2 y opte por Tef....ahí ando con un pírrico 0,8% cuando podría llevar un 13,4%:banghead::banghead:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Ago 2013)

viendo *evil dead* 5 mins y haciendome ya caquita....

¿por que no hacen SÓLO pelis de zombies???

bah! peli de adolescentes.... ya pierde nivel de acagamiento :rolleye:


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> viendo *evil dead* 5 mins y haciendome ya caquita....
> 
> ¿por que no hacen SÓLO pelis de zombies???



bro, pásame el link ::

Me bajé TPB la trilogía pero la peli de este año no venía.


----------



## FranR (12 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> viendo *evil dead* 5 mins y haciendome ya caquita....
> 
> ¿por que no hacen SÓLO pelis de zombies???
> 
> bah! peli de adolescentes.... ya pierde nivel de acagamiento :rolleye:



Si quiere ver una buena peli de Zombies no se pierda la de Brad Pitt, :: en esta los muertos vivientes pillan al Bolt a la pata coja. :ouch:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Ago 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Si quiere ver una buena peli de Zombies no se pierda la de Brad Pitt, :: en esta los muertos vivientes pillan al Bolt a la pata coja. :ouch:



miércoles voy a verla  , que hay buen precio (3€ en el cine :Aplauso

---------- Post added 12-ago-2013 at 17:26 ----------

a ver si esto te sirve bertok:

magnet:?xt=urn:btih:854800D77EE9F85F0883D29A1C3DDF1E701C1C17&dn=Evil%20Dead%20%282013%29%20%5b1080p%5d&tr=udp%3a%2f%2ftracker.openbittorrent.com%3a80&tr=udp%3a%2f%2ftracker.publicbt.com%3a80&tr=udp%3a%2f%2ftracker.istole.it%3a80%2fannounce&tr=udp%3a%2f%2ftracker.ccc.de%3a80&tr=udp%3a%2f%2fopen.demonii.com%3a1337


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Ago 2013)

guerra mundial zeta es aburridisima , tiene buena pinta elysium ienso:


----------



## FranR (12 Ago 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guerra mundial zeta es aburridisima , tiene buena pinta elysium ienso:



Eso es que no sabe apreciar la magistral actuación llena de suspense y tensión de Brad..

Matt Damon fuera de Borne de Born no pinta nada, solo le perdono que se saliera de esa peli para hacer la del Fracking. :bla:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Ago 2013)

caquita level UP!!!


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> miércoles voy a verla  , que hay buen precio (3€ en el cine :Aplauso
> 
> ---------- Post added 12-ago-2013 at 17:26 ----------
> 
> ...



Bajando a 823k. En un ratito la tengo.

Esta noche nos ponemos los pañales ::


----------



## ponzi (12 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> viendo *evil dead* 5 mins y haciendome ya caquita....
> 
> ¿por que no hacen SÓLO pelis de zombies???
> 
> bah! peli de adolescentes.... ya pierde nivel de acagamiento :rolleye:



jajaja la vi la semana pasadsa....anda que cuando la sale el punto salidorra maquinera ya es para echarse a temblar

Venga te recomiendo otra para hagas pleno

[youtube]E1YbOMDI59k[/youtube]


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Ago 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Eso es que no sabe apreciar la magistral actuación llena de suspense y tensión de Brad..
> 
> Matt Damon fuera de Borne de Born no pinta nada, solo le perdono que se saliera de esa peli para hacer la del Fracking. :bla:



el que ? , es una puta ... de peli y no hay mas que disir , de elysium tiene buena pinta el trailer ienso:


----------



## LÁNGARO (12 Ago 2013)

hombre en las de 11, 12, 13 oceansssss, no esta mal.
yo fui a ver la de "ahora me ves", y se puede ver, entretenida.

estoy esperando a "El juego de Ender" en Noviembre, pero me da que no va a ser tan buena como el libro.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Ago 2013)

joder, y encima una puta loca yonki..... creo que me voy a ir a limpiar la nevera......


----------



## ponzi (12 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> bro, pásame el link ::
> 
> Me bajé TPB la trilogía pero la peli de este año no venía.



divxrotal es tu amigo


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2013)

Cortos en 1691,18 de SP ajustando SL a 1694.

Luego habrá tiempo de ajustarlo más.

Fight !!!


----------



## Sin_Perdón (12 Ago 2013)

Justamente el domingo la vi, WWZ, y es malilla, la verdad. Lo que pasa es que me he leido el libro (na que ver con la peli), me encanta el genero y vi el trailer to reshulón el. 
De todas maneras si te gustan los zombis es un BUY


----------



## Tio Masclet (12 Ago 2013)

ANR vendidas a 6,10. Compradas a 5,57. Montoro, te esperamos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Bajando a 823k. En un ratito la tengo.
> 
> Esta noche nos ponemos los pañales ::



no la veo yo de noche ni jarto tripis :no:


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2013)

Vamos coño, cómo le cuesta caer.


----------



## ponzi (12 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> joder, y encima una puta loca yonki..... creo que me voy a ir a limpiar la nevera......



además pirata es una de las pocas de miedo que no baja el ritmo...vas a ver mas sangre que en todos los chicharros del ibex juntos


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2013)

Si os gustó The Descent, os recomiendo The Descent 2.


----------



## jopitxujo (12 Ago 2013)

Pues entre las películas que comentan y la música que ponen a veces...::

Tienen ustedes unos gustos que no sé yo.


Al final Colonial con un cierre que ni fú ni fá, eso si, va subiendo por lo menos. Al estilo Sacyr que paso a paso a por los 3.
NH si que se ha portado cerrando en máximos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Ago 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Pues entre las películas que comentan y la música que ponen a veces...::
> 
> Tienen ustedes unos gustos que no sé yo.
> 
> ...



De gente modelna ::


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> De gente modelna ::



pero si a ti te va la tradicion , la de sodoma mas concretamente :8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Ago 2013)

ok, one less..... :cook:


----------



## Burbujilimo (12 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> viendo *evil dead* 5 mins y haciendome ya caquita....
> 
> ¿por que no hacen SÓLO pelis de zombies???
> 
> bah! peli de adolescentes.... ya pierde nivel de acagamiento :rolleye:



Si me permite un consejo, el remake de evil dead está bien, pero está mucho mejor "cabin in the woods", que pasó completamente desapercibida. Muy muy recomendable.

La de guerra mundial z, viendola mentalizado de que se iba a parecer al libro en el título y poco más (mira que me jode, con la de jugo que tenía el jodio libro), no pasa de entretenidilla y siendo muy muy generoso.

La que si está muy bien es la última de star trek, aunque sea un genero un poco diferente, pero merece la pena ir a verla.

PD: perdón por el offtopic, pero como de bolsa sigo sin tener ni puta idea y de esto se algo, tengo que meter baza... Luego busco unas boobs si eso para que me perdonen...


----------



## FranR (12 Ago 2013)

A ver que confiese quien ha hecho este video!!!!

Tienes 24 horas para ver un ojete | VICE España


----------



## mataresfacil (12 Ago 2013)

FranR dijo:


> A ver que confiese quien ha hecho este video!!!!
> 
> Tienes 24 horas para ver un ojete | VICE España



jajajaja, el jato y su family. Genial


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Ago 2013)

pero que haces pelotuuuuuuuuuuuuuudoooooooooo????????????


----------



## tarrito (12 Ago 2013)

FranR dijo:


> A ver que confiese quien ha hecho este video!!!!
> 
> Tienes 24 horas para ver un ojete | VICE España


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Ago 2013)

fin de peli. Voy a ver candy candy para recuperarme :cook:


----------



## ponzi (12 Ago 2013)

.............


----------



## j.w.pepper (12 Ago 2013)

Sacyr, espero que hoy sea la antesala de un buen pepón, como se merece al haber superado jrandes resistencias.


----------



## ponzi (12 Ago 2013)

Ya no solo hay que preocuparse por slim ...ahora también por los rumanos

http://sociedad.e-noticies.es/rumanos-intentan-robar-en-la-antigua-sede-de-telefonica-78152.html


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Ago 2013)

:: la cospe va como testigo a declarar....El juez le va a meter un puro por el ojete que se va a enterar.


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Cortos en 1691,18 de SP ajustando SL a 1694.
> 
> Luego habrá tiempo de ajustarlo más.
> 
> Fight !!!



Movimiento insufrible. Paso de aguantarlo más.

Me salgo en 1687,18 y meto otros 700USD a la buchaca.

Ya lo dejo hasta mañana.

Suerte a los que tengan la paciencia de aguantar el movimiento


----------



## atman (12 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Movimiento insufrible. Paso de aguantarlo más.
> 
> Me salgo en 1687,18 y meto otros 700USD a la buchaca.
> 
> ...



Money is made by sitting, not trading. (Jesse Livermore)

---------- Post added 12-ago-2013 at 20:34 ----------

Por cierto, empezamos a calentar el tema del techo de gasto, el deficit, etc...


US Reports A Wider Budget Deficit Than Expected

Poco más ¿eh? Algunos por hacer un titular, lo que sea...



> The U.S. posted a deficit of $97.6 billion.
> 
> Wall Street economists were expecting a deficit of $96 billion, which was the amount also forecasted by the Congressional Budget Office (CBO).
> 
> ...




*The Last Time We Witnessed This Many 'Hindenburg Omens' Was Before The Bear Market Began In 2007*



> With the latest market rally, the Omens are flaring up again. There have been 5 Omens triggered out of the past 8 trading sessions (your data may vary - we're using the same sources we've always used for historical data). That's actually the closest-grouped cluster since early November 2007.
> 
> *It's extremely rare to see as many Omens occurring together as we've seen over the past 50 days. The last time was prior to the bear market in 2007. The time before that was prior to the bear market in 2000.*


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2013)

atman dijo:


> Money is made by sitting, not trading. (Jesse Livermore)
> 
> ---------- Post added 12-ago-2013 at 20:34 ----------
> 
> ...



Cierto, esa cita de Jesse la leí esta misma mañana en un artículo de ZeroHedge.

He vendido porque quería cerrar el día por encima de los 1.100 USD.

Mañana es otro día y estará repleto de oportunidades ::

Si el SP500 se empecina en bajar, lo volveremos a violar :fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Ago 2013)

Medusas y rayas en las playas.

Es el fin!



[Memo: Run-Pirate-Run]


Mon Dieu! Dicen en la tele la prima de riesgo está en mínimos para segur con que la borza vaparriba! ::


----------



## atman (12 Ago 2013)

Tal y como veo las cosas... insisto en no quitarle el ojo de encima a Apple...


PD: Como me jode... he entrado a confirmar que todo está en orden en la reserva de hotel... y ale... ahora todos los anuncios de hoteles.


----------



## Tono (12 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> :: la cospe va como testigo a declarar....El juez le va a meter un puro por el ojete que se va a enterar.



No se va a enterar de nada, el puro se lo da luego a Mariano para que disfrute de su aroma. De lo único que me alegro es que de le joden un día de vacaciones (más el anterior para preparar las declaraciones). 

He estado mirando la evolución de FCC, sorprendente, sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que necesita que le presten dinero cada poco tiempo para cubrir las cosas del día a día, como pagar nóminas y todas esas facturas tan incómodas que llegan a principios de mes. De pagar sus vencimientos de deuda mejor ni hablamos.
Desde luego los que la han llevado desde los 7 € de marzo hasta los 13,68€ de hoy no son gacelillas a reventar de liquidez, más bien son gente que algo busca o algo sabe.
A lo mejor buscan divertirse jugando al tú la llevas y ver quien es el que se queda atrapado en el último céntimo. 
En caso contrario es que algo saben, entonces estamos jodidos, nos van a subir los servicios de recogida de basuras y agua hacia final del verano que va a ser un reir y no parar.

(queda una remota posibilidad, que cuenten con encontrar las minas de oro del rey Salomón cuando excaven para construir el metro de Riad)


----------



## Janus (12 Ago 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> hombre en las de 11, 12, 13 oceansssss, no esta mal.
> yo fui a ver la de "ahora me ves", y se puede ver, entretenida.
> 
> estoy esperando a "El juego de Ender" en Noviembre, pero me da que no va a ser tan buena como el libro.



Tenéis que dar un salto : porque estáis en burbuja.info donde habitan madmaxistas, cangrejos, julandrones y hombres de buena fe .......... pero todos tienen un denominador común: el guano.

Para todos ellos, la película del año que se estrena por octubre creo. Es el mad-max, leches contra los perros del poder, la polla en cebolla.

[YOUTUBE]N4IhWJ8r7_4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ponzi (12 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Tenéis que dar un salto : porque estáis en burbuja.info donde habitan madmaxistas, cangrejos, julandrones y hombres de buena fe .......... pero todos tienen un denominador común: el guano.
> 
> Para todos ellos, la película del año que se estrena por octubre creo. Es el mad-max, leches contra los perros del poder, la polla en cebolla.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]N4IhWJ8r7_4[/YOUTUBE]



Naa estan mejor en directo,la verdad que no defraudan..En 2008 los vi en un maraton de conciertos en Dublin


----------



## Algas (12 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Tenéis que dar un salto : porque estáis en burbuja.info donde habitan madmaxistas, cangrejos, julandrones y hombres de buena fe .......... pero todos tienen un denominador común: el guano.
> 
> Para todos ellos, la película del año que se estrena por octubre creo. Es el mad-max, leches contra los perros del poder, la polla en cebolla.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]N4IhWJ8r7_4[/YOUTUBE]




Veo el trailer, ni idea de qué va; pero hay imágenes de mad-max y genial banda sonora .
Me la apunto!


----------



## Tono (12 Ago 2013)

Rock duro, gore, mad-maxismo letal... ¿pero no os llega ya con la adrenalina que quemáis tradeando? 
Os va a explotar el corazón como una castaña cualquier día.

Una musiquilla folk con muchos acordes y letra triste, una melodiosa voz, un paisaje como éste (dedicado a Atman que está ahora conectado, sí, es tu tierra materna), un poquillo de boulder y luego duerme uno como los angelitos...







Paz y amor, hermanos del HVEI, paz y amor...

(me veo a unos cuantos potando con los primeros acordes del vídeo :XX::XX

[YOUTUBE]AIGGVIkcyWU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jopitxujo (12 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Tenéis que dar un salto : porque estáis en burbuja.info donde habitan madmaxistas, cangrejos, julandrones y hombres de buena fe .......... pero todos tienen un denominador común: el guano.
> 
> Para todos ellos, la película del año que se estrena por octubre creo. Es el mad-max, leches contra los perros del poder, la polla en cebolla.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]N4IhWJ8r7_4[/YOUTUBE]




Me alegra ver que entre unas cosas y otras todavía les queda algo de buen gusto.


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2013)

Todo tiene cura ::


----------



## Tono (12 Ago 2013)

Otra de Zero Hedge sobre los resultados de la QE japonesa.

*Bernanke Just Felt a Chill Down His Spine*



> In April 2013, Japan announced a QE program of $1.4 trillion, an amount equal to roughly 25% of the Japanese GDP. To put this into perspective, the US’s QE1, QE 2, QE 3, and QE 4 programs which were spaced out over four years are an amount equal to roughly 16% of US GDP.
> 
> Japan announced a larger program relative to its economy all at once. The idea was that by throwing around a big enough amount of money, Japan’s economy would finally waken from its 20-year slumber and take off.
> 
> This effort has been an abysmal failure. Japan’s second quarter GDP grew at just 0.6% quarter over quarter, registering the single biggest growth MISS in a year (economists were expecting 0.9% which, by the way had already been revised lower).



Bernanke Just Felt a Chill Down His Spine | Zero Hedge


----------



## paulistano (12 Ago 2013)

Me ha parecido oir en la tv que "Cospedal y Arenas podrán presentarse como testigos a declarar sin abogados y sin la necesidad de decir la verdad".

Estaba en los fogones, espero haber oido mal.....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Ago 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Me ha parecido oir en la tv que "Cospedal y Arenas podrán presentarse como testigos a declarar sin abogados y sin la necesidad de decir la verdad".
> 
> Estaba en los fogones, espero haber oido mal.....



Si van como testigos, CREO que van sin abogados pero CREO que están obligados a decir la verdad.

Si, es lo que CREÍA 

El testigo está obligado por ley a decir la verdad mientras que el imputado goza del beneficio de no tener que declarar en su contra.



Ser imputado da más garantías judiciales que ser testigo, según la ley


----------



## Tono (12 Ago 2013)

Y tanto que están obligados a decir la verdad, como que sus declaraciones son recogidas en el sumario. Lo que pueden es negarse a declarar, pero quedaría muy feo. 

Con lo cual, y con su mejor rostro de cemento armado, harán este gesto ante cada pregunta comprometida:


----------



## juanfer (12 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Si van como testigos, CREO que van sin abogados pero CREO que están obligados a decir la verdad.
> 
> Si, es lo que CREÍA
> 
> ...



Es que nuestro perfecto sistema de justicia, funciona de esta forma.

Aunque a veces uno entra de testigo y sale como imputado, pero no tendremos esa suerte.

De todas formas no se hagan muchas ilusiones, se irán a casa de rositas.


----------



## ponzi (12 Ago 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Es que nuestro perfecto sistema de justicia, funciona de esta forma.
> 
> Aunque a veces uno entra de testigo y sale como imputado, pero no tendremos esa suerte.
> 
> De todas formas no se hagan muchas ilusiones, se irán a casa de rositas.



Y al que se atreva a contradecir al sistema ...ya sabe 4 meses de inhabilitacion


----------



## juanfer (12 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Y al que se atreva a contradecir al sistema ...ya sabe 4 meses de inhabilitacion



Esta casta lo hacen muy descarado.

A en enlace que se me habia olvidado


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...erdida-comprar-panales-a-prision-15-dias.html

Sobre el sistema judicial.


----------



## Tio Masclet (12 Ago 2013)

Sr. Janus, ¿entró ayer en J.C. Penney? La verdad es, que si lo hizo, habrá ganado sus buenos cuartos.


----------



## ponzi (12 Ago 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Esta casta lo hacen muy descarado.
> 
> A en enlace que se me habia olvidado
> 
> ...



Deberis ser una de las primeras reformas a realizar.Garantizar la absoluta independencia del poder judicial con respecto al politico.Por lo general los jueces independientes suelen tomarse muy en serio su trabajo y como dice el dicho zapatero a tus zapartos.


----------



## juanfer (12 Ago 2013)

Ponzi aun estoy conmocionado por lo del post del edificio Intempo.

Un pepito premium pata negra, quiere vender un piso de 1 dormitorio por 330.000 euros en la planta 29 sin ascensor.

piso en venta en urbanizacion intempo, 29. benidorm

Esto tiene que ser comercial del banco malo.


----------



## paulistano (12 Ago 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Ponzi aun estoy conmocionado por lo del post del edificio Intempo.
> 
> Un pepito premium pata negra, quiere vender un piso de 1 dormitorio por 330.000 euros en la planta 29 sin ascensor.
> 
> ...



Lo del ascensor no es leyenda urbana??

O más bien, si al princiipio la cagaron...ok....pero ya lo habrán solucionado, no???

Si no tiene ascensor, que los foreros de la zona hagan quedada y vayan cada media hora a ver el piso con el comercial....8 veces subirte y bajarte 29 plantas....:rolleye:

En el anuncio dice que tiene ascensor:S


----------



## juanfer (12 Ago 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Lo del ascensor no es leyenda urbana??
> 
> O más bien, si al princiipio la cagaron...ok....pero ya lo habrán solucionado, no???
> 
> ...



El piso esta por terminar y se lo han endosado al banco malo con lo que no se va a terminar. Creo que no hicieron el hueco del ascensor.


----------



## ponzi (12 Ago 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Ponzi aun estoy conmocionado por lo del post del edificio Intempo.
> 
> Un pepito premium pata negra, quiere vender un piso de 1 dormitorio por 330.000 euros en la planta 29 sin ascensor.
> 
> ...



Estos pequeñas cosas son los que hacen la vida un poco mas amena.Al menos ya que nos han robado de forma descarada por los menos que nadie nos quite la diversion...España es como una tragicomedia al mas puro estilo Ibañez....Jajajajaja mas caro el metro cuadrado que en la calle Goya de Madrid, si señor, porque Benidorm lo vale, me pregunto que habrá sido de polaris world y marina D,or deben estar muy tocados porque ya no me dan la matraca con sus anuncios.


----------



## ponzi (12 Ago 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Lo del ascensor no es leyenda urbana??
> 
> O más bien, si al princiipio la cagaron...ok....pero ya lo habrán solucionado, no???
> 
> ...



Jajajajajajaja eres peor que maquiavelo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Ago 2013)

ostras.... viendo un programa en canal xplora:

Unas piedras en perú, dicen que son de una civilización perdida extraterrestre que fue devastada por el diluvio descrito en .... la biblia :ouch: :ouch:


----------



## HisHoliness (12 Ago 2013)

Hay que ser hortera para comprarse un piso en esa torre....que cojones hay que ser hortera para veranear en Benidorm...y muy gilipollas para comprar piso ahi.


----------



## ponzi (12 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ostras.... viendo un programa en canal xplora:
> 
> Unas piedras en perú, dicen que son de una civilización perdida extraterrestre que fue devastada por el diluvio descrito en .... la biblia :ouch: :ouch:



De allí es el jalapeño no?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> De allí es el jalapeño no?



Si, es extraterrestre.


----------



## juanfer (12 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Estos pequeñas cosas son los que hacen la vida un poco mas amena.Al menos ya que nos han robado de forma descarada por los menos que nadie nos quite la diversion...España es como una tragicomedia al mas puro estilo Ibañez....Jajajajaja mas caro el metro cuadrado que en la calle Goya de Madrid, si señor, porque Benidorm lo vale, me pregunto que habrá sido de polaris world y marina D,or deben estar muy tocados porque ya no me dan la matraca con sus anuncios.



Es para recordarlo. Esto algún dia sera historia.


----------



## ponzi (12 Ago 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Hay que ser hortera para comprarse un piso en esa torre....que cojones hay que ser hortera para veranear en Benidorm...y muy gilipollas para comprar piso ahi.



Podriamos sacar una nueva categoría de visillero...

"Mas tonto y no nace"

A nivel financiero podríamos asemilarlo a algo de esta misma categoría intelectual...

[youtube]pcJOc5QLYSE[/youtube]

o al lumbreras del tractor

[youtube]w_HcMQUkyg8[/youtube]


Como dijo Einstein

" Hay 2 cosas infinitas,el universo y la estupidez humana, pero del universo no estoy seguro"


----------



## ponzi (12 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Si, es extraterrestre.



Ahora todo tiene sentido, los triángulos y la gran bajista...nos tare el conocimiento del mas allá.


----------



## Janus (12 Ago 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Sr. Janus, ¿entró ayer en J.C. Penney? La verdad es, que si lo hizo, habrá ganado sus buenos cuartos.



Ahi ando pero hay mucho que resolver de momento. Hay una lucha importante entre el dinero y el papel. Paerece que no lo quieren dejar caer porque de vez em cuando le meten un chorro de dinero por el bid. Pero tambiem es cierto que cuamdo el dinero no achucha ..... cae con mucha facilidad.
Es una lucha titanica que se libra en timeframes inferiores a los diarios. Todo un desafio. Aqui se tira con balas de verdad.


----------



## ponzi (12 Ago 2013)

Calopez nos vigila....

http://www.euribor.com.es/2013/08/06/conociendo-a-elon-musk/


----------



## paulistano (13 Ago 2013)

Como andamos varios liados con Sacyr lo pongo por aquí por no perder la perspectiva....

Ya comentó Hydra creo que fue, que la tendencia a largo puede ser bajista...por lo que no nos obsesionemos con que sea una nueva Gamesa...

No dice nada nuevo, insiste en lo que venimos diciendo por aquí....los 2,60 son clave no perderlos....bueno, mejor lo leeis en mayor detalle.

de forosdebolsa:


SACYR, análisis técnico12/08/2013 - 12:45Sacyr Vallehermoso, se encuentra bajo fuerte presión compradora en la sesión de hoy, tras las alzas del viernes y cotiza durante la sesión con beneficios del 2,10% hasta los 2,9650 euros, superando los máximos previos y el 31,8% de recuperación de toda la caída previa desde el 2011.
La tendencia de largo plazo de Sacyr, sigue siendo muy bajista, aunque tras encontrar apoyos en el soporte relevante de los 1,3 euros, inicia un fuerte impulso alcista, que recupera la media de 200 sesiones.

En el corto plazo, el impulso alcista acelera tendencia y en la sesión de hoy, a falta de confirmar al cierre, superando los máximos previos y el 31,8% de recuperación de toda la caída previa desde los 6 euros,abriendo nuevos objetivos para el impulso, en los 3,5 euros.

Mientras Sacyr se mantenga sobre los 2,6 euros, el sesgo de corto plazo permanecerá alcista, su perforación, daría lugar a un movimiento correctivo, con nuevos objetivos de caída en los 2,4 – 2,3 euros.


----------



## atman (13 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Calopez nos vigila....
> 
> Conociendo a Elon Musk | Euribor



Ya, pero cuando le interesa. Cuando no, se hace el orejas...




Eurozone: Be Ready For The Fall - Seeking Alpha



Y ahora lo importante:

The 5 Best Bottles Of Gin In The World - Business Insider

Creo que no había oido hablar de Adnams y Master of Malt en la vida...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Ago 2013)

Hyperloop explained:

http://www.spacex.com/sites/spacex/files/hyperloop_alpha-20130812.pdf


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Ago 2013)

guanos dias gacelillas 

ayer vi evil dead y no hubo miedo , pues en la pelicula solo se ven posesiones infernales sanas ienso:

ya sabeis que espero el ataque a la jran alcista para el inicio del pullback :Aplauso:


----------



## paulistano (13 Ago 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gacelillas
> 
> ayer vi evil dead y no hubo miedo , pues en la pelicula solo se ven posesiones infernales sanas ienso:
> 
> ya sabeis que espero el ataque a la jran alcista para el inicio del pullback :Aplauso:









---------- Post added 13-ago-2013 at 09:00 ----------

2,99 vamos coñooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## atman (13 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Hyperloop explained:
> 
> http://www.spacex.com/sites/spacex/files/hyperloop_alpha-20130812.pdf



No entiendo por qué no ha salido nadie todavía a desmontar la supuesta "novedad" del Hyperloop... Los medios se están dedicando exclusivamente a echarle flores.

Musk aporta, si usted quiere, más velocidad o comodidad, pero no es nada tan absolutamente innovador. Y los chinos llevan varios años trabajando en ello con velocidades cercanas a las que propone éste.


----------



## amago45 (13 Ago 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> ---------- Post added 13-ago-2013 at 09:00 ----------
> 
> 2,99 vamos coñooooooooooooooooooo



Si, se vieron cruces en la subasta a 2,99


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Ago 2013)

amonoh alcistillas , a por la jran alcista :Baile:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Ago 2013)

atman dijo:


> No entiendo por qué no ha salido nadie todavía a desmontar la supuesta "novedad" del Hyperloop... Los medios se están dedicando exclusivamente a echarle flores.
> 
> Musk aporta, si usted quiere, más velocidad o comodidad, pero no es nada tan absolutamente innovador. Y los chinos llevan varios años trabajando en ello con velocidades cercanas a las que propone éste.



La novedad no está en la velocidad por lo que he leido, sino en el balance entre velocidad, comodidad, y coste (al parecer el tunel que pretende construir es bastante barato ya que no necesita el presiones cercanas al vacio como otro método similar ya propuesto). Lo que me llama la atención (y no se si está ya inventado) es el ingenioso sistema (esa especie de ventilador) para reducir la presión en la parte delantera de la cápsula y llevártela a la trasera, consiguiendo con esto evitar tener que incrementar el tamaño del túnel y/o disminuir la presión dentro de este, con el consiguinte ahorro de costes.

Me parece ingenioso, otra cosa es que funcione o ya esté inventado.


----------



## jopitxujo (13 Ago 2013)

Dentro de Acciona a 40,10.


Buenos días y tal.


----------



## Tio Masclet (13 Ago 2013)

Buenos días, hombres y mujeres de bien.
Paulistano, ¿No está hasta los güevos de Sacyr? Yo sí, pero nos mantenemos con fe a ver si le sacamos 150 o 200 eurillos.


----------



## Algas (13 Ago 2013)

Buenos días,

Hoy *Martes 13* siemprealcista ::, a ver qué sorpresas nos da el mercado


----------



## Tio Masclet (13 Ago 2013)

¿Alguien sabe qué ha pasado con las eléctricas alemanas que han empezado peponas peponas?


----------



## atman (13 Ago 2013)

Los resultados de Eon. Que los han dado como buenos.



> El grupo energético alemán E.On obtuvo un beneficio atribuido de 3.069 millones de euros al cierre de los seis primeros meses de su ejercicio, lo que representa una mejora del 6% respecto al mismo periodo de 2012, informó la multinacional.
> 
> No obstante, el resultado subyacente de la 'utility' germana experimentó un descenso del 42% respecto al primer semestre de 2012 al situarse en 1.911 millones de euros.
> 
> ...


----------



## mataresfacil (13 Ago 2013)

Lo dicho, para sacyr cada centimo de subida es una resistencia.


----------



## paulistano (13 Ago 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Buenos días, hombres y mujeres de bien.
> Paulistano, ¿No está hasta los güevos de Sacyr? Yo sí, pero nos mantenemos con fe a ver si le sacamos 150 o 200 eurillos.



Pues hombre.... Estamos mal acostumbrados a subidones del 4 o 5%.... Últimamente lo está haciendo muy bien... A ver si sigue poco a poco, así que hasta los huevos pues no se yo, la semana pasada estábamos en el 2,88 como resistencia.... Las plusvis ya están aseguradas así que ahora es solo dejar correr las ganancias y si le da por romper la parte alta del canal pues cojonudo...... 

Les dejo que hoy tengo día movido..... Suerte a todos!


----------



## atman (13 Ago 2013)

Yo buscando por ahí y resulta que la Wikipedia ya tiene toda la historia de los tubos...

La historia:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pneumatic_tube

La actualidad:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vactrain


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Ago 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Dentro de Acciona a 40,10.
> 
> 
> Buenos días y tal.



¿Que objetivo busca y plazo? Es que veo tormentas en el horizonte 

[*Acciona*]


----------



## ponzi (13 Ago 2013)

Timidamente pero siguen bajando los cortos

http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/Consultas/EE/PosicionesCortas.aspx?nif=A-28037224


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Ago 2013)

atman dijo:


> Yo buscando por ahí y resulta que la Wikipedia ya tiene toda la historia de los tubos...
> 
> La historia:
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pneumatic_tube
> ...



Si bueno, eso que viene en la wiki es como decir "podremos viajar de una punta a otra del universo usando agujeros de gusano". Lo que dice el Musk, es *como *hacerlo _*sin *_usar tubos de completo vacio (que serían carísimos).


----------



## ponzi (13 Ago 2013)

Vaya zampada le han metido a Sacyr

http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/Consultas/EE/PosicionesCortasSeries.aspx?nif=A-28013811

Los cortos están en minimos historicos desde el 2010 , año en que comienza la serie


----------



## Silenciosa (13 Ago 2013)

Buenos días.

Me había propuesto reprimir mis ansias especuladoras mínimo hasta septiembre pero está tan parado todo que me aburro como una ostra.

Me voy a poner a mirar grafiquitos a ver si me entretengo un rato.

Si no fuese liberal propondría al gobierno que prohibiese el mes de agosto, los hiperactivos como yo este mes estamos jodidos.


----------



## jopitxujo (13 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Que objetivo busca y plazo? Es que veo tormentas en el horizonte
> 
> [*Acciona*]





Primer objetivo: no perder dinero.

Ha roto la bajista que traía desde primeros de año, está mostrando fuerza los últimos días. Sin hacer tanto ruido como otras de su sector, algo también que no me disgusta.
Como bien apunta tiene una zona delicada en los 42 pero si llega ahí algo le habremos sacado y si el IBEX no flaquea (cosa complicada) tiene margen para subir.
El plazo lo irá marcando el mercado pero en principio a medio-largo. Primero esos 42 y luego 48-49.


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Ago 2013)

el ibex es un indice fuerte , no flaquea :no: si eso entierra el pico  


ahi que nos vamos a por la jran alcista


----------



## Ice Cold Survivor (13 Ago 2013)

Hoy va a ser un buen día para Sacyr. Mantengan la paciencia y dejen que la subida siga su curso...


----------



## atman (13 Ago 2013)

Un cortito al IBex, aunque sea pa 10 puntitos... No pudo con el 8778.

Hecho 74>64. Igual daba para más, pero si no va del tirón, no juego.


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Ago 2013)

atman dijo:


> Un cortito al IBex, aunque sea pa 10 puntitos... No pudo con el 8778.
> 
> Hecho 74>64. Igual daba para más, pero si no va del tirón, no juego.



atman el temerario :o


----------



## ponzi (13 Ago 2013)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Me había propuesto reprimir mis ansias especuladoras mínimo hasta septiembre pero está tan parado todo que me aburro como una ostra.
> 
> ...



Hombreee se te echaba de menos, al fin un toque de clase, nos dejas solos y nos desmadramos.

He visto de refilón a Mulder??: Venga esto hay que celebrarlo

[youtube]zYd8gGNOmI0[/youtube]

Solo faltan pollastre,ajetreo,chinito,pecata,pepitoria,Mr Bright,Adriagh y ghkghk que parece que se ha perdido de vacaciones por alguna isla paradisiaca


----------



## Janus (13 Ago 2013)

atman dijo:


> Los resultados de Eon. Que los han dado como buenos.



A largo plazo es buena opción. El gas le abre muchas posibilidades ante el descenso de capacidad de generación de electriciad (centrales nucleares).

Tiene una capacidad de generación de caja y ebitda muy buena y la deuda es muy pequeña comparada a esa capacidad. De ahí que sea capaz de darle esos bocados a la deuda año tras año.

Su capitalización no llega a x3 sobre ebitda y su EV sobre 6. Son ratios de derribo pero eso no cotiza. ¿por qué? - pues simple como ello solo porque lo que cotiza es que el negocio está decreciendo. En cuanto cuando revierta esa circunstancia volverá a estar por encima de 20 pavos.


----------



## Algas (13 Ago 2013)

El euro está tirando para arriba... así que las bolsas europeas UP!!!!


----------



## ponzi (13 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> A largo plazo es buena opción. El gas le abre muchas posibilidades ante el descenso de capacidad de generación de electriciad (centrales nucleares).
> 
> Tiene una capacidad de generación de caja y ebitda muy buena y la deuda es muy pequeña comparada a esa capacidad. De ahí que sea capaz de darle esos bocados a la deuda año tras año.
> 
> Su capitalización no llega a x3 sobre ebitda y su EV sobre 6. Son ratios de derribo pero eso no cotiza. ¿por qué? - pues simple como ello solo porque lo que cotiza es que el negocio está decreciendo. En cuanto cuando revierta esa circunstancia volverá a estar por encima de 20 pavos.



Ev/EBITDA es de 2,26 vamos una autentica ganga

https://www.unience.com/product/GER/EOAN/financials

El problema que tiene eon es que esta sobredimensionada y en proyectos de bajo margen y baja rentabilidad y encima se metieron vía deuda.Han bajado tanto la deuda que actualmente esta por debajo del EBITDA del ultimo año.Yo creo que esta situación se terminara normalizando como de hecho esta sucediendo, el negocio esta decreciendo pero se esta centrando en aquellos proyectos que son mas rentables. Tienes por un lado iberdrola con los margenes mas altos y eón por el otro con los mas bajos casi de Europa.Ni un caso ni el otro creo que son sostenibles a largo plazo.Eon esta comprando aerogeneradores y se esta metiendo con mucha fuerza en el negocio del gas.Financieramente veo muy parecidas a eon y arcelor y las dos se están reestructurando


----------



## Janus (13 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Ev/EBITDA es de 2,26 vamos una autentica ganga
> 
> https://www.unience.com/product/GER/EOAN/financials
> 
> El problema que tiene eon es que esta sobredimensionada y en proyectos de bajo margen y baja rentabilidad y encima se metieron vía deuda.Han bajado tanto la deuda que actualmente esta por debajo del EBITDA del ultimo año.Yo creo que esta situación se terminara normalizando como de hecho esta sucediendo, el negocio esta decreciendo pero se esta centrando en aquellos proyectos que son mas rentables. Tienes por un lado iberdrola con los margenes mas altos y eón por el otro con los mas bajos casi de Europa.Ni un caso ni el otro creo que son sostenibles a largo plazo.Eon esta comprando aerogeneradores y se esta metiendo con mucha fuerza en el negocio del gas.Financieramente veo muy parecidas a eon y arcelor y las dos se están reestructurando




No le hagan mucho caso a los multiplicadores sobre beneficios (PER) porque desde el ebitda hasta el beneficio neto es donde se pagan los intereses y las amortizaciones anticipadas de los pasivos de forma que ahí se rebalancea el eV. No sé si me he explicado, que puede bajar la deuda 9.000 millones de euros (con lo que teóricamente su capitalización debería subir 9.000 millones de euros) y sin embargo presentar un beneficio neto de cero (pero ebitda de 9.000 millones de euros).


----------



## ponzi (13 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> No le hagan mucho caso a los multiplicadores sobre beneficios (PER) porque desde el ebitda hasta el beneficio neto es donde se pagan los intereses y las amortizaciones anticipadas de los pasivos de forma que ahí se rebalancea el eV. No sé si me he explicado, que puede bajar la deuda 9.000 millones de euros (con lo que teóricamente su capitalización debería subir 9.000 millones de euros) y sin embargo presentar un beneficio neto de cero (pero ebitda de 9.000 millones de euros).



Yo no suelo mirar el per, porque como bien dices un año metes extraordinarios o provisiones y el beneficio queda distorsionado,es mejor fijarse en el roce o en el EV/Ebitda. Es muy raro que un negocio desplome el ebitda o el beneficio operativo en un 50% de un año para otro.De hecho a nivel corporativo cuando van a comprar un negocio solo se fijan en tres datos (Deuda,Crecimiento de los ingresos,EV/Ebitda)


http://www.infomercados.com/formacion/glosario/ev-ebitda/637/

Eon al ritmo que va puede bajar unos 5000 mill cada dos años mas o menos, mas rápido no creo porque a la vez están reconvirtiendo el negocio y para eso hace falta mucho dinero.No se cambia de la noche a la mañana una de las eléctricas menos rentables del viejo continente, necesitan su tiempo.Lo bueno que tienen que son negocios donde la caja no para de circular, si tienen un poco de cabeza la reindustrialización del grupo se llevara a buen puerto


----------



## atman (13 Ago 2013)

Nunca había visto a Cárpatos cantar en directo una posición. A los que le siguen habitualmente ¿suele hacerlo?


----------



## romanrdgz (13 Ago 2013)

Sobre la venta de Vallermoso al "banco malo", ¿se ha cerrado ya? No sé, esperaba un impulsillo en la cotización de Sacyr. Subir de golpe 2 céntimos, o alguna locura por el estilo...


----------



## ponzi (13 Ago 2013)

Me ha gustado la imagen que ha publicado otro forero para resumir Windows




CampingGaz dijo:


>



Lo cual me recuerda que tengo que echar una ojeada a los cortos de Nokia


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=450799


----------



## LÁNGARO (13 Ago 2013)

Como veis el euro/dolar de aqui a final de septiembre, porque tengo que comprar dolares para el viaje y no sé si esperar un poco o comprarlos ahora???


----------



## Crash (13 Ago 2013)

atman dijo:


> Nunca había visto a Cárpatos cantar en directo una posición. A los que le siguen habitualmente ¿suele hacerlo?



Alguna vez, muy poco, sobre todo en vencimientos. Una vez puso un pantallazo con varias operaciones de pocos minutos (¿scalping?, es que yo de ultracorto ni idea).


----------



## atman (13 Ago 2013)

Crash dijo:


> Alguna vez, muy poco, sobre todo en vencimientos. Una vez puso un pantallazo con varias operaciones de pocos minutos (¿scalping?, es que yo de ultracorto ni idea).



Vaya, habrá que cotillear... :XX:

Gracias, si: scalping, o cresting... depende... ::


----------



## Janus (13 Ago 2013)

Hablaban días atrás de poner cortos en el CAC, why?. Yo lo veo alcista hasta que demuestre que es bajista.


----------



## Crash (13 Ago 2013)

En otro orden de cosas, y siguiendo con la temática del hilo, vengo de pagarle las prostitutas a Oriol Puj... quiero decir, de pasar la ITV y si ya dejaron de hacer la prueba de suspensión, hoy ni me han mirado la altura de las luces ni los neumáticos.

Para el año que viene directamente podrían dar la pegatina al pagar y nos ahorramos los formalismos, que ya hay confianza.


----------



## Tonto Simon (13 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Me ha gustado la imagen que ha publicado otro forero para resumir Windows
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Han bajado un 0'44% creo. Entre el nose y Helsinki suman un 14% todavía. Lo que ha subido mucho es el ratio call/put en favor de las primeras. Hasta qué no entré volumen no entraría en nok. Aunque una entrada por debajo de los tres euros me parece óptima. Es la posi que llo llevoa ahora. Si quieres saber más de nok pregunta. Es una de mis Apuestas y la conozco bien8:


----------



## LCIRPM (13 Ago 2013)

Pue mirusté, no se si algun hilo habla de ello, pero ¿No hay burbuja de ITV? 
Hace poco anunciaban que los talleres podrían pasarlas. (Mas competencia, ¿no? )
Pues por lo menos en la zona del sur de Madrid (Costa Marrón) se han abierto tres o cuatro y otras tantas en obras. No se si en el resto de hispanistan también o es que también en esto somos pioneros. ¿Será para el futuro parque movil de Eurovergas?


----------



## ponzi (13 Ago 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Han bajado un 0'44% creo. Entre el nose y Helsinki suman un 14% todavía. Lo que ha subido mucho es el ratio call/put en favor de las primeras. Hasta qué no entré volumen no entraría en nok. Aunque una entrada por debajo de los tres euros me parece óptima. Es la posi que llo llevoa ahora. Si quieres saber más de nok pregunta. Es una de mis Apuestas y la conozco bien8:



No se hasta que punto mejoraran el w8 ni a nivel internacional que acogida esta teniendo el terminal,sobre los cortos ahi andan,un quiero y no puedo,han bajado mucho pero aun quedan muchas posiciones abiertas.A mi nokia si no desaparece me parece una compra clara.Para esa capitalizacion yo creo que no hay otra empresa en el mundo con tanta caja neta.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Hablaban días atrás de poner cortos en el CAC, why?. Yo lo veo alcista hasta que demuestre que es bajista.



This is the game

*[CAC40]*


----------



## Tonto Simon (13 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> No se hasta que punto mejoraran el w8 ni a nivel internacional que acogida esta teniendo el terminal,sobre los cortos ahi andan,un quiero y no puedo,han bajado mucho pero aun quedan muchas posiciones abiertas.A mi nokia si no desaparece me parece una compra clara.Para esa capitalizacion yo creo que no hay otra empresa en el mundo con tanta caja neta.



A nivel internacional está siendo buena en general. Va poco a poco, que nadie espere resultados de un trimestre para otro. Un ejemplo. En navidadesnhabia 125000 apss para Windows pone, ahora hay 170.000. En Indonesia, Vietnam...ya tiene un 20% de penetración de mercado. Más de un 10% en países como Francia,Italia,uk,Finlandia... En usa nokia nunca fue bien, ahora menos claro, pero sus teléfonos están por primera vez entre los más vendidos de las operadoras.
Nokia necesita vender 44 millones de lumias para ser rentable. Y están en ello. Las ventas crecen más de un 25% por trimestre y yo espero que estarán cerca de los 10 millones para el 3Q. El tiempo de pensar en la quiebra ya pasó. Acaban de comprarle la mitad de nsn a Siemens por 2,2 billones, un precio de derribo por una compañía con un flujo de 800 millones el año pasado.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (13 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Hablaban días atrás de poner cortos en el CAC, why?. Yo lo veo alcista hasta que demuestre que es bajista.



Hombre, desde el 24 de junio llevan subiendo sin parar y si te vas a junio del 2012 viene de los 3000 ( en poco más de un año más del 33% de subida). Alguna vez tendrá que corregir y pienso que ese momento ha llegado o está a punto de hacerlo. :rolleye:

Otros factores: tiene pendiente un downgrade de su rating, las elecciones alemanas a la vuelta de la esquina, están tan mal como nosotros pero apenas han recortado, los 4100 se le han indigestado desde el 2009 varias veces, gobiernan los socialistas...

---------- Post added 13-ago-2013 at 12:26 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> This is the game
> 
> *[CAC40]*




Ahí le has dao pirata !!!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Ago 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fasihta!!!! y ya tal ::


----------



## The Hellion (13 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> A largo plazo es buena opción. El gas le abre muchas posibilidades ante el descenso de capacidad de generación de electriciad (centrales nucleares).
> 
> Tiene una capacidad de generación de caja y ebitda muy buena y la deuda es muy pequeña comparada a esa capacidad. De ahí que sea capaz de darle esos bocados a la deuda año tras año.
> 
> Su capitalización no llega a x3 sobre ebitda y su EV sobre 6. Son ratios de derribo pero eso no cotiza. ¿por qué? - pues simple como ello solo porque lo que cotiza es que el negocio está decreciendo. En cuanto cuando revierta esa circunstancia volverá a estar por encima de 20 pavos.



Celebro tu opinión, porque estoy dentro desde hace dos años. 

Supongo que parte de la buena acogida de los resultados provendrá de que parece que han dejado de darse tiros en el pie con sus operaciones de trading. En realidad, han dejado de disparase con posta lobera y ya solo se disparan con calibre 22 : EON. Por lo que dicen, en vez de perder 31 millones de euros como el año pasado, este año han perdido 13. Van por buen camino. De aquí a dos años, se quedan a pre. 

Por otra parte, en la actualidad tienen el problema de que tienen una sobrecapacidad bestial en plantas de ciclo combinado de gas. El apagón nuclear sigue produciendo distorsiones y e.on optó por la generación a partir de gas, e instaló excesiva capacidad (excesiva mientras las renovables funcionen a pleno rendimiento, ya se verá qué pasa cuando haya un bajón de producción). RWE optó por el carbón, y a corto plazo parece que le ha salido mejor, porque la generación de apoyo sale más barata. No obstante, los ecologistas han puesto el grito en el cielo, porque está produciendo CO2 como si no hubiese futuro, con lo que antes o después a RWE se le acabará el chollo. EON Loses as RWE

Por último, e.on ha cambiado su política de dividendos, y ha pasado de prometer una cantidad fija (1,20 en los últimos años) a prometer el reparto del 50%-60% de los resultados. En román paladín, se estima que la mitad de lo que daba. Ya veremos si tienen huevos, porque muchos municipios alemanes están invertidos hasta las trancas en e.on, y como les recorten el cupón, se va a abe un foyon. 

No obstante, buenos serán esos 20 euros cuando lleguen... 

Les leo en la sombra.


----------



## Tonto Simon (13 Ago 2013)

Algo que acabo de escuchar de bloomberg: Fundamentals Téll You WHAT to buy, TEchnicals WHEN to buy...


----------



## Sin_Perdón (13 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Fasihta!!!! y ya tal ::



No se me ocurría ya nada más....porque lo de Manolete no cuela, no? ::


----------



## Silenciosa (13 Ago 2013)

Alguna recomendación de valor (fuera del IBEX) para que mire?

Tengo unos eurillos que quiero colocar por ahí pero estoy en plan perro y no quiero nada de corto plazo.

Es que estoy mirando gráficos y no hay nada, al menos en el IBEX que me llame y yo fuera de los valores patrios me pierdo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Ago 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> No se me ocurría ya nada más....porque lo de Manolete no cuela, no? ::



Se barrunta que algo que ver tuvieron....


*Por Manoleteeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!* :: ::

---------- Post added 13-ago-2013 at 12:52 ----------




Silenciosa dijo:


> Alguna recomendación de valor (fuera del IBEX) para que mire?
> 
> Tengo unos eurillos que quiero colocar por ahí pero estoy en plan perro y no quiero nada de corto plazo.
> 
> Es que estoy mirando gráficos y no hay nada, al menos en el IBEX que me llame y yo fuera de los valores patrios me pierdo.



El Maestro Claca, en su última bula, promulgó que fuera del mercado o buscando cortos hemos de estar.

Alabado sea él.


----------



## Silenciosa (13 Ago 2013)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Alguna recomendación de valor (fuera del IBEX) para que mire?
> 
> Tengo unos eurillos que quiero colocar por ahí pero estoy en plan perro y no quiero nada de corto plazo.
> 
> Es que estoy mirando gráficos y no hay nada, al menos en el IBEX que me llame y yo fuera de los valores patrios me pierdo.



Me autocito aunque esté feo y concreto la pregunta.

¿Qué os parece AXAF?

Tiene una resistencia sobre los 16,08 pero si pasa de ahí la pinta no es mala ¿no?

Dios que oxidada estoy....nunca he sido buena en esto pero ahora estoy pa´l arrastre.

---------- Post added 13-ago-2013 at 13:01 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Se barrunta que algo que ver tuvieron....
> 
> 
> *Por Manoleteeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!* :: ::
> ...



Cortos he visto unos cuantos...y mira que soy Rompetechos pero algunos saltaban a mis ojos cual ranas metidas en una olla hirviendo


----------



## Crash (13 Ago 2013)

El otro dia en Zerohedge comentaban sobre Alemania y Francia:



> This market needs to explode to the upside or we’re going to see a correction that erases all of the gains since mid-2011.
> 
> The same is true of France:









Europe's Crisis Will Be Back Soon | Zero Hedge


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Ago 2013)

Crash dijo:


> El otro dia en Zerohedge comentaban sobre Alemania y Francia:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mi no gusta explode to the upside :cook: ::


----------



## atman (13 Ago 2013)

Ayyyy... Cárpatosss!! Se ha cerrado justo cuando tendría que doblar el corto... en fín...

(luego si eso ya paso a por el owned)


----------



## Janus (13 Ago 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Hombre, desde el 24 de junio llevan subiendo sin parar y si te vas a junio del 2012 viene de los 3000 ( en poco más de un año más del 33% de subida). Alguna vez tendrá que corregir y pienso que ese momento ha llegado o está a punto de hacerlo. :rolleye:
> 
> Otros factores: tiene pendiente un downgrade de su rating, las elecciones alemanas a la vuelta de la esquina, están tan mal como nosotros pero apenas han recortado, los 4100 se le han indigestado desde el 2009 varias veces, gobiernan los socialistas...
> 
> ...





Lo que dices es necesario pero no suficiente. Hay que ver la vuelta.

Luego vienen los Pandoros y demás.

---------- Post added 13-ago-2013 at 13:34 ----------




The Hellion dijo:


> Celebro tu opinión, porque estoy dentro desde hace dos años.
> 
> Supongo que parte de la buena acogida de los resultados provendrá de que parece que han dejado de darse tiros en el pie con sus operaciones de trading. En realidad, han dejado de disparase con posta lobera y ya solo se disparan con calibre 22 : EON. Por lo que dicen, en vez de perder 31 millones de euros como el año pasado, este año han perdido 13. Van por buen camino. De aquí a dos años, se quedan a pre.
> 
> ...




Gusto leerle, paisano.

Efectivamente, su capacidad de generar resultados es buena al respective de los ratios con los que cotiza. No olviden que es un negocio regulado de esos que le da muchos, jugosos y estables al alza :o impuestos al Estado. Allí como aquí les encantan los impuestos. Vendrá la parte baja del ciclo y se tornarán aún más importantes porque los beneficios de las empresas cíclicas se derrumbarán (hay que recordar que Alemania es un país básicamente "industrial").


----------



## hydra69 (13 Ago 2013)

Ojito con sacyr..ponerse stops...


----------



## Sin_Perdón (13 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Lo que dices es necesario pero no suficiente. Hay que ver la vuelta.
> 
> Luego vienen los Pandoros y demás.



:no: No this time. Llevo calzado un SL. Las bajadas fuertes son difíciles luego de seguir si no las pillas al principio.


----------



## Tono (13 Ago 2013)

Buenos días.

La prima cae por debajo de los 270 ¿esto favorece/daña a la banca tenedora? Había oído que incluso la prestan por si alguien quiere jugar a los cortos con ella.



Silenciosa dijo:


> Alguna recomendación de valor (fuera del IBEX) para que mire?
> 
> Tengo unos eurillos que quiero colocar por ahí pero estoy en plan perro y no quiero nada de corto plazo.
> 
> Es que estoy mirando gráficos y no hay nada, al menos en el IBEX que me llame y yo fuera de los valores patrios me pierdo.



Mi consejo es Bayer, puedes comprarla en el M. Continuo, con lo cual si decides vender antes de cobrar dividendos no tendrás problemas con las retenciones.
Yo espero verla, porque soy así de optimista, en 100€ antes de final de año.

Han aumentado su capacidad de producción de la aspirina de toda la vida abaratando costes (todo para Asturias) y esta noticia, no está confirmada que yo sepa, no es mala (teniendo en cuenta la capacidad de espionaje industrial y científico de los israelíes)

*Compugen, Bayer Join Hands For Antibody-Based Cancer Immunotherapies*

Compugen, Bayer Join Hands For Antibody-Based Cancer Immunotherapies


----------



## Janus (13 Ago 2013)

Cojonudo, el que ha llegado después de Bárcenas ha cobrado en negro.

Es decir, que el PP sale diciendo que no paga en negro y tras la acusación ha seguido pagando en negro.

Y el IBEX ni bajar 1.000 puntos, ver para creer.


----------



## jopitxujo (13 Ago 2013)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Alguna recomendación de valor (fuera del IBEX) para que mire?
> 
> Tengo unos eurillos que quiero colocar por ahí pero estoy en plan perro y no quiero nada de corto plazo.
> 
> Es que estoy mirando gráficos y no hay nada, al menos en el IBEX que me llame y yo fuera de los valores patrios me pierdo.




En la France estoy posicionado en Credit Agricole, después de superar los 8 euros tiene vía libre hasta 8,90-9,00.
Alcatel (ya vendida pero en seguimiento) parece que puede romper definitivamente los 2 euros, el problema es que ya lleva una buena subida y tiene mas peligro que la anterior.


----------



## ponzi (13 Ago 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> A nivel internacional está siendo buena en general. Va poco a poco, que nadie espere resultados de un trimestre para otro. Un ejemplo. En navidadesnhabia 125000 apss para Windows pone, ahora hay 170.000. En Indonesia, Vietnam...ya tiene un 20% de penetración de mercado. Más de un 10% en países como Francia,Italia,uk,Finlandia... En usa nokia nunca fue bien, ahora menos claro, pero sus teléfonos están por primera vez entre los más vendidos de las operadoras.
> Nokia necesita vender 44 millones de lumias para ser rentable. Y están en ello. Las ventas crecen más de un 25% por trimestre y yo espero que estarán cerca de los 10 millones para el 3Q. El tiempo de pensar en la quiebra ya pasó. Acaban de comprarle la mitad de nsn a Siemens por 2,2 billones, un precio de derribo por una compañía con un flujo de 800 millones el año pasado.




Y que tiene su buena caja,mas de 10000 mill y cotiza por 15000 mill.Con semejantes numeros Nokia nunca ha estado para quebrar simplemente que el negocio no tiraba.


http://investing.businessweek.com/r...dataset=balanceSheet&period=A&currency=native


En un informe de Tef a raiz de la presentacion del movil de firefox he visto que la penetracion mundial de smartphone es del 16% a nivel mundial,es decir falta un inmenso 84% por explotar...queda africa, india,asia y gran parte de sudamerica..en todas esos mercados tienes que ir con smarphone de bajo coste


----------



## Tono (13 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Cojonudo, el que ha llegado después de Bárcenas ha cobrado en negro.
> 
> Es decir, que el PP sale diciendo que no paga en negro y tras la acusación ha seguido pagando en negro.
> 
> Y el IBEX ni bajar 1.000 puntos, ver para creer.



Ni los bajará por culpa de este caso. La caída de este gobierno juraría que ya está descontada en bolsa.

El timing de los acontecimientos del caso Bárcenas se va cumpliendo al milímetro para causar el mínimo daño. 
Pequeñas dosis de corrupción, espera de nuevas declaraciones oficiales, otra pequeña dosis de corrupción.
No hay que tener más que dos dedos de frente para saber que desde la aparición de los sms famosos la cúpula del gobierno está cogida por los huevos.


*MUNDO INSOLITO*


*Pekín ordena demoler una mansión construida sobre un bloque de viviendas*



> La peculiar villa de montaña, con rocas y árboles incluidos, que un pequinés ha construido, pese a las protestas de sus vecinos, en lo alto de un rascacielos de 26 plantas deberá ser demolida por ser una construcción ilegal









Pekín ordena demoler una mansión construida sobre un bloque de viviendas


----------



## HisHoliness (13 Ago 2013)

BUenos dias señores. 
Desayuno esta mañana con algunos colegas de otras empresas y sectores brasileños con noticias que me suenan de algo: Colega de empresa belga de suelos y parquets cuyo volumen de negocio se ha reducido cerca de un 50% en lo que va de año, otro colega de IT que me confirma que las principales compañias de telefonia TIM, Claro, VIVO...están en pleno proceso de reducción de costes por el descenso de actividad...comentando también la estela dejada por el pájarillo de Enrique Bañuelos, que parece que ya ha vendido su atico de 5 millones de € en SP.....

Huele a miedo.

---------- Post added 13-ago-2013 at 14:55 ----------




Janus dijo:


> Cojonudo, el que ha llegado después de Bárcenas ha cobrado en negro.
> 
> Es decir, que el PP sale diciendo que no paga en negro y tras la acusación ha seguido pagando en negro.
> 
> Y el IBEX ni bajar 1.000 puntos, ver para creer.



Esque ojito a la pinta que tiene el pájaro este, más que tesorero parece el de los sorteos de muñecas chochonas de las barracas de mii pueblo.


----------



## ponzi (13 Ago 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> BUenos dias señores.
> Desayuno esta mañana con algunos colegas de otras empresas y sectores brasileños con noticias que me suenan de algo: Colega de empresa belga de suelos y parquets cuyo volumen de negocio se ha reducido cerca de un 50% en lo que va de año, otro colega de IT que me confirma que las principales compañias de telefonia TIM, Claro, VIVO...están en pleno proceso de reducción de costes por el descenso de actividad...comentando también la estela dejada por el pájarillo de Enrique Bañuelos, que parece que ya ha vendido su atico de 5 millones de € en SP.....
> 
> Huele a miedo.
> ...



Tef empaquetó vivo junto a tgestiona y terra y le dio salida en Brasil.No se que parte cotizara en bolsa pero supongo que sera una participación minoritaria y como ya hicieron con terra y telefónica móviles,cuando el mercado se desplome recomporaran y santas pascuas. Fíjate lo que se ha desplomado en bolsa y aun cotiza a 24000 mill de dolares...cuando toda tef vale 49000 mill.

http://investing.businessweek.com/r...t=incomeStatement&period=A&currency=US Dollar

Vivo no esta bajando su facturación esta dejando de crecer a doble digito, lo de los costes si que es verdad están intentando aapretar el cinturón supongo que porque ven que difícilmente duplicaran la facturación como ya hicieron entre 2009 y 2012.Es que por aquellos lares hay cada sueldo que agarrate tu los machos,alguno de Tef antes del traslado me contó que allí pagaban el doble que aquí y ya los sueldos de aquí eran bastante generosos...


----------



## HisHoliness (13 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> .Es que por aquellos lares hay cada sueldo que agarrate tu los machos,alguno de Tef antes del traslado me contó que allí pagaban el doble que aquí y ya los sueldos de aquí eran bastante generosos...



El doble? no creo, me parece poco. Mira para que te hagas una idea, el pack medio del expat de TEF, conocido de primera mano, es 12.000 R$/mes (Al cambio actual 4.000€) para la casa y colegio bilingüe para los chavales (minimo 1.500€ por cabeza y mes), antes tenían derecho a coche de empresa, ahora ya creo que no. Todo eso aparte del sueldo brasileño que ya depende de cada uno, y mantener el español en la mayoría de los casos.


----------



## ponzi (13 Ago 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> El doble? no creo, me parece poco. Mira para que te hagas una idea, el pack medio del expat de TEF, conocido de primera mano, es 12.000 R$/mes (Al cambio actual 4.000€) para la casa y colegio bilingüe para los chavales (minimo 1.500€ por cabeza y mes), antes tenían derecho a coche de empresa, ahora ya creo que no. Todo eso aparte del sueldo brasileño que ya depende de cada uno, y mantener el español en la mayoría de los casos.



Me hablaba de sueldo bruto sin contar los extras...si metes el colegio y la casa ya es bastante mas.Pero si,referente a sueldo manejamos las mismas cifras,de 2000 a 4000, el año pasado no me hablaban de coche de empresa era mas bienuna ruta en autobus.Lo de Brasil es un desparrame, encima por lo visto a no se que horas y en determinados prácticamente no puedes salir por el alto índice de criminalidad.


----------



## Silenciosa (13 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Cojonudo, el que ha llegado después de Bárcenas ha cobrado en negro.
> 
> Es decir, que el PP sale diciendo que no paga en negro y tras la acusación ha seguido pagando en negro.
> 
> Y el IBEX ni bajar 1.000 puntos, ver para creer.



Yo flipo con este tema.

No me asombra que se haya pagado en negro, en este país los chanchullos son el pan nuestro de cada día.

Lo que me alucino es que si ha entrado savia nueva no hayan asumido toda la mierda, hayan sacado la catana y hayan hecho una limpia en condiciones.

No puedo dar muchos datos pero yo trabajé en una empresa grande donde hubo una historia parecida.

Cayó la cúpula, despidieron a todo el que mínimamente había tenido algo que ver, se asumieron las consecuencias y se siguió currando con la cabeza muy alta.

Dentro del PP hay gente válida, ya sé que no me voy hacer muy popular diciendo esto pero me consta que es verdad, no entiendo porque coño no hacen lo que hay que hacer.


----------



## HisHoliness (13 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Me hablaba de sueldo bruto sin contar los extras...si metes el colegio y la casa ya es bastante mas.Pero si,referente a sueldo manejamos las mismas cifras,de 2000 a 4000, el año pasado no me hablaban de coche de empresa ya era una en plan una ruta en autobus.Lo de Brasil es un desparrame, encima por lo visto a no se que horas y en determinados prácticamente no puedes salir por el alto índice de criminalidad.




No, no Ponzi, el sueldo no lo sé, los 4.000€ son sólo para la casa. De sueldo un directivo medio debe andar por encima de los 20.000 Reales seguro


----------



## jopitxujo (13 Ago 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> BUenos dias señores.
> Desayuno esta mañana con algunos colegas de otras empresas y sectores brasileños con noticias que me suenan de algo: Colega de empresa belga de suelos y parquets cuyo volumen de negocio se ha reducido cerca de un 50% en lo que va de año, otro colega de IT que me confirma que las principales compañias de telefonia TIM, Claro, VIVO...están en pleno proceso de reducción de costes por el descenso de actividad...comentando también la estela dejada por el pájarillo de Enrique Bañuelos, que parece que ya ha vendido su atico de 5 millones de € en SP.....




La empresa de suelos y parquets belga... ¿no será por casualidad Quick Step?:o


----------



## ponzi (13 Ago 2013)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Yo flipo con este tema.
> 
> No me asombra que se haya pagado en negro, en este país los chanchullos son el pan nuestro de cada día.
> 
> ...



Muy simple son familiares y amigos y no precisamente de ayer.¿Como van a sacar el cuchillo contra la mano que les ha dado de comer a ellos y a sus familias durante mas de 20 años?Pero es que no son ni uno ni dos y tampoco algo exclusivo del pp, están todos los partidos y sindicatos prácticamente igual. Solo hace falta ver sus apellidos y de donde vienen, no es muy difícil seguirles la pista


----------



## egarenc (13 Ago 2013)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Yo flipo con este tema.
> 
> No me asombra que se haya pagado en negro, en este país los chanchullos son el pan nuestro de cada día.
> 
> ...



los partidos políticos no son empresas privadas, son lo más parecido a sectas y por tanto los mecanismos de funcionamiento son los mismos. Es mi opinión.


----------



## ponzi (13 Ago 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> No, no Ponzi, el sueldo no lo sé, los 4.000€ son sólo para la casa. De sueldo un directivo medio debe andar por encima de los 20.000 Reales seguro



No, yo no hablo de directivos si no de empleados cualificados y los sueldos rondaban los 3000-4000, el doble que aqui.A mi lo de Brasil con todos mis respetos me parece un desparrame, que una empresa pague al menos el doble de sueldo en un país burbujeado que en otro que teóricamente es del primer mundo es simplemente una locura.


----------



## egarenc (13 Ago 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> No, no Ponzi, el sueldo no lo sé, los 4.000€ son sólo para la casa. De sueldo un directivo medio debe andar por encima de los 20.000 Reales seguro



una curiosidad, cual es el ritmo de trabajo en ese país, se pencaa mucho? me refiero en cuanto a su cultura de trabajo. la empresa en la que trabajo tiene planta en asia y en europa oriental, y se notan muchas diferencias.


----------



## vmmp29 (13 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> This is the game
> 
> *[CAC40]*





Janus dijo:


> Cojonudo, el que ha llegado después de Bárcenas ha cobrado en negro.
> 
> Es decir, que el PP sale diciendo que no paga en negro y tras la acusación ha seguido pagando en negro.
> 
> Y el IBEX ni bajar 1.000 puntos, ver para creer.



joer ni la escopeta nacional de Berlanga....... la realidad supera a la ficción


----------



## ponzi (13 Ago 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> una curiosidad, cual es el ritmo de trabajo en ese país, se pencaa mucho? me refiero en cuanto a su cultura de trabajo. la empresa en la que trabajo tiene planta en asia y en europa oriental, y se notan muchas diferencias.



Ya estas pensando en alzar el vuelo?Me da que vamos con un poco de retraso,las luces de la fiesta las están empezando a apagar.

[youtube]2syETUPH4rw[/youtube]

Yo no he estado , pero viendo el carnaval, como les gusta bailar, el solecito,las frutas y las playas que tienen ...no parece que sea el país del mundo donde sea mas duro currar.

http://www.expansion.com/2007/08/13/entorno/1025984.html

El dioni allí se metio una buena vida

http://www.eitb.com/es/audios/detal...tuve-brasil-entraba-tias-haciendo-ventilador/

"Entraba a las tías haciendo el ventilador.."


----------



## Tio Masclet (13 Ago 2013)

Velotes rojos por todas partes.


----------



## Zparo reincidente (13 Ago 2013)

la que han liado en fcc,joderrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
entre ayer y hoy han fabricado buenos pillados.
¿algún damnificado?


----------



## juanfer (13 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> No, yo no hablo de directivos si no de empleados cualificados y los sueldos rondaban los 3000-4000, el doble que aqui.A mi lo de Brasil con todos mis respetos me parece un desparrame, que una empresa pague al menos el doble de sueldo en un país burbujeado que en otro que teóricamente es del primer mundo es simplemente una locura.



El talento vale dinero, traerse los mejores profesionales y no perder a los mejores resulta que tienes que pagarles. Sino tienes el modelo de España, pagas mierda recibes mierda, como dice Janus.

Algún empresaurio que pronto se extingiran como los dinosaurios, aun no se han dado cuenta.

Estando en el primer mundo no tienes que pagarle tanto pero para que un ingeniero valioso se vaya a un tercer país tienes que pagar más aun.

Por eso es tan importante la formación, y lo que los anglosajones llaman el CPD (Continuing Professional Development).


----------



## alimon (13 Ago 2013)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> la que han liado en fcc,joderrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> entre ayer y hoy han fabricado buenos pillados.
> ¿algún damnificado?




No, pero lo he visto en directo con profundidad de mercado. Para cuando he querido meter la orden a 13,10, ya se me había ido a 13,18 el tema.

ha sido por esto,por cierto:

FCC vence Alpine Energie por 92,2 milones de euros


----------



## atman (13 Ago 2013)

Apple ¿vela de agotamiento?


----------



## hubsys (13 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Tef empaquetó vivo junto a tgestiona y terra y le dio salida en Brasil.No se que parte cotizara en bolsa pero supongo que sera una participación minoritaria y como ya hicieron con terra y telefónica móviles,cuando el mercado se desplome recomporaran y santas pascuas. Fíjate lo que se ha desplomado en bolsa y aun cotiza a 24000 mill de dolares...cuando toda tef vale 49000 mill.
> 
> TELEFONICA BRASIL-ADR (VIV:New York Consolidated): Financial Statements - Businessweek
> 
> Vivo no esta bajando su facturación esta dejando de crecer a doble digito, lo de los costes si que es verdad están intentando aapretar el cinturón supongo que porque ven que difícilmente duplicaran la facturación como ya hicieron entre 2009 y 2012.Es que por aquellos lares hay cada sueldo que agarrate tu los machos,alguno de Tef antes del traslado me contó que allí pagaban el doble que aquí y ya los sueldos de aquí eran bastante generosos...



Compi, creo que te equivocas... Vivo sigue siendo de TEF, no hay más que entrar en su web y ver arriba como bien claro pone:

Movistar, Vivo, O2 are Telefónica Brands.


----------



## Janus (13 Ago 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> El talento vale dinero, traerse los mejores profesionales y no perder a los mejores resulta que tienes que pagarles. Sino tienes el modelo de España, pagas mierda recibes mierda, como dice Janus.
> 
> Algún empresaurio que pronto se extingiran como los dinosaurios, aun no se han dado cuenta.
> 
> ...




Realmente si pagas mierda, lo que recibes son caraduras que te van a dar por el culo en cuanto puedan. No merece la pena.


----------



## atman (13 Ago 2013)

Con lo que está aguantando el Ibex, como empieze a caer, no para...

ahora... a ver cuando empieza...


----------



## ponzi (13 Ago 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> El talento vale dinero, traerse los mejores profesionales y no perder a los mejores resulta que tienes que pagarles. Sino tienes el modelo de España, pagas mierda recibes mierda, como dice Janus.
> 
> Algún empresaurio que pronto se extingiran como los dinosaurios, aun no se han dado cuenta.
> 
> ...



Eso es verdad, pero lo de Brasil es simplemente una locura, esos sueldos están totalmente fuera del mercado, aquí nos pasamos por la parte baja de la tabla pero es que allí se pasan por la parte alta.Pensar que en muchos casos se igualan a eeuu e incluso los superan.EEUU al margen de sus problemas es la primera potencia mundial y tiene cientos de empresas dentro del top de las empresas mas innovadoras del mundo, no quiero ni pensar cual es el valor añadido que genera cada empleado de apple?Brasil lo terminara pagando tarde o temprano y si no al tiempo. A mi el país que me parece mas serio de sudamerica y que no se ha metido en demasiados créditos es Chile, no han crecido tanto pero su crecimiento ha sido mas sano.


----------



## Garbatella (13 Ago 2013)

Estoy por salir de TEF...

Tengo 300 títulos que ya me han dado un 14% y otros 200 a un 9%.

Maestros del oráculo técnico, yo os invoco.


----------



## FranR (13 Ago 2013)

atman dijo:


> Con lo que está aguantando el Ibex, como empieze a caer, no para...
> 
> ahora... a ver cuando empieza...



Sp tiene pinta de volver a los 1687-9 de ahí como aguanta el IBEX, si el americano da señas de debilidad y buscar los 167x

Entonces probamos suelo de canal en Ibex y algo más abajo. ienso:


----------



## ponzi (13 Ago 2013)

hubsys dijo:


> Compi, creo que te equivocas... Vivo sigue siendo de TEF, no hay más que entrar en su web y ver arriba como bien claro pone:
> 
> Movistar, Vivo, O2 are Telefónica Brands.



Si es de Tef, como Alemania, es lo que he dicho.Han sacado una parte al mercado para financiarse, no se el % pero si que es una participación minoritaria.Puede ser el 10%-20%-30% no lo se, desde luego el control aun esta en manos de tef.Esta misma jugada ya la hicieron con telefónica móviles y con terra, cuando el mercado caiga recompraran y seguiran con la fiesta.Todos los que hayan invertido en sus participadas simplemente perderán parte de su dinero


----------



## vmmp29 (13 Ago 2013)

el ibex se ha hecho hombre no sigue al sp y deja atrás al DAX.....


----------



## juanfer (13 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Eso es verdad, pero lo de Brasil es simplemente una locura, esos sueldos están totalmente fuera del mercado, aquí nos pasamos por la parte baja de la tabla pero es que allí se pasan por la parte alta.Pensar que en muchos casos se igualan a eeuu e incluso los superan.EEUU al margen de sus problemas es la primera potencia mundial y tiene cientos de empresas dentro del top de las empresas mas innovadoras del mundo, no quiero ni pensar cual es el valor añadido que genera cada empleado de apple?Brasil lo terminara pagando tarde o temprano y si no al tiempo. A mi el país que me parece mas serio de sudamerica y que no se ha metido en demasiados créditos es Chile, no han crecido tanto pero su crecimiento ha sido mas sano.



Lo que pasa es que en Brasil se da la paradoja que los buenos cobran mas que aquí y los trabajos bajos y medios cobran al cambio 200 euros/mes, porque para limpiar váteres no hace falta traerse ingenieros. Esa paridad hace que aun así sea interesante montar algo.

Aquí un ingeniero que se levanta 3000 le roban casi 1500 en impuestos al año, con lo que igual no le interesa ni hacer horas extras porque trabaja para el estado, los buenos en su profesión se están largando, conozco un matrimonio que en septiembre se van a UK, se levantaban cada uno 50.000 euros al año, me dicen que para trabajar para Montoro que le den. Alli cobran más y les quitan menos, y además no tienen que pagar el colegio ingles de los nenes.


----------



## FranR (13 Ago 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> el ibex se ha hecho hombre no sigue al sp y deja atrás al DAX.....



S&P 500 Index Chart - Yahoo! Finance


Mucha mili le queda para dejar a los directores atrás 

El ir a su propia bola tirando del carro es cosa de un mes


----------



## egarenc (13 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Ya estas pensando en alzar el vuelo?Me da que vamos con un poco de retraso,las luces de la fiesta las están empezando a apagar.
> D



Ponzi, por suerte, el trabajo que realizo no requiere más que visitas puntuales a las plantas, pero si me propusieran irme a Brasil quien sabe :rolleye:, me gusta el acento de su portugués :rolleye:


----------



## ponzi (13 Ago 2013)

Esta es Telefónica Brasil que cotiza en bolsa, no se cuando la han sacado pero ahí la tienes, cotizando a múltiplos burbujeros,mas de 23000 mill por vivo, tgestiona y terra.No se que participación habrán sacado al mercado, rara es la vez que haya visto sobrepasar el 20% del capital en alguna participada.

http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/snapshot/snapshot.asp?ticker=VIV


----------



## ponzi (13 Ago 2013)

Garbatella dijo:


> Estoy por salir de TEF...
> 
> Tengo 300 títulos que ya me han dado un 14% y otros 200 a un 9%.
> 
> Maestros del oráculo técnico, yo os invoco.



Yo me quedo hasta que los cables de cobre se desintegren....en caso de madmax os veo en los 7


----------



## Janus (13 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Eso es verdad, pero lo de Brasil es simplemente una locura, esos sueldos están totalmente fuera del mercado, aquí nos pasamos por la parte baja de la tabla pero es que allí se pasan por la parte alta.Pensar que en muchos casos se igualan a eeuu e incluso los superan.EEUU al margen de sus problemas es la primera potencia mundial y tiene cientos de empresas dentro del top de las empresas mas innovadoras del mundo, no quiero ni pensar cual es el valor añadido que genera cada empleado de apple?Brasil lo terminara pagando tarde o temprano y si no al tiempo. A mi el país que me parece mas serio de sudamerica y que no se ha metido en demasiados créditos es Chile, no han crecido tanto pero su crecimiento ha sido mas sano.



Allí los sueldos serán altos coyunturalmente para los expatriados pero cuando vengan los bastos, las empresas los repatriarán y se acabó el bingo.

Cuando vengan también bastos, los sueldos locales caerán fuerte. Básicamente el burbujón está generando muchos beneficios cuya una parte se destina a más y mejores sueldos. Es el efecto pescadilla que se muerde la cola, lo hace uno y el resto tienen que ir detrás.

Pero se volverá a su propia naturaleza que no es otra que la de extremos ciclos económicos que fomentan la corrupción.

Es fácil de entender: cuando la corrupción está imbrincada en la sociedad, no se quita en 10 años. Que se lo pregunten a España. Lo que pasa es que cuando los temas van bien (como hace unos años en España) todo se aguanta. Pero cuando las cosas van mal, aparece lo peor de cada persona y eso es peligros en una sociedad corrupta. La sociedad tiene memoria.


----------



## juanfer (13 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Realmente si pagas mierda, lo que recibes son caraduras que te van a dar por el culo en cuanto puedan. No merece la pena.



Es verdad, por eso es una causa que el mercado laboral esta tan parado.

Hay muchos casos que me comentan que trabajadores que dejan de ir a trabajar sin avisar, etc.


----------



## Janus (13 Ago 2013)

FranR dijo:


> S&P 500 Index Chart - Yahoo! Finance
> 
> 
> Mucha mili le queda para dejar a los directores atrás
> ...



O de una semana y ya lleva casi dos ::

Como un vulgar muelle, volverá a su estado de reposo.


----------



## Garbatella (13 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo me quedo hasta que los cables de cobre se desintegren....en caso de madmax os veo en los 7



Joder... Me dan ganas de hacer un "take de money and run" en cuanto toque el 11... Y si luego vuelve a bajar a 10 o 9,5 (como pasó hace un mes y poco) volver a comprar.

Va venga, sacaos una grafica y tirar unas líneas a ver que sale ::


----------



## ponzi (13 Ago 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que en Brasil se da la paradoja que los buenos cobran mas que aquí y los trabajos bajos y medios cobran al cambio 200 euros/mes, porque para limpiar váteres no hace falta traerse ingenieros. Esa paridad hace que aun así sea interesante montar algo.
> 
> Aquí un ingeniero que se levanta 3000 le roban casi 1500 en impuestos al año, con lo que igual no le interesa ni hacer horas extras porque trabaja para el estado, los buenos en su profesión se están largando, conozco un matrimonio que en septiembre se van a UK, se levantaban cada uno 50.000 euros al año, me dicen que para trabajar para Montoro que le den. Alli cobran más y les quitan menos, y además no tienen que pagar el colegio ingles de los nenes.



Aquello va a acabar mal.En pocos países del mundo existe semejante disparidad..Piensa por un momento que por ejemplo los megasueldos de vivo o de alguna constructora son porque existe una población mayoritaria que esta consumiendo sus productos con créditos, veremos que pasa cuando la fiesta se de por concluida.El Santander se va a dar una buena galleta


----------



## ponzi (13 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Allí los sueldos serán altos coyunturalmente para los expatriados pero cuando vengan los bastos, las empresas los repatriarán y se acabó el bingo.
> 
> Cuando vengan también bastos, los sueldos locales caerán fuerte. Básicamente el burbujón está generando muchos beneficios cuya una parte se destina a más y mejores sueldos. Es el efecto pescadilla que se muerde la cola, lo hace uno y el resto tienen que ir detrás.
> 
> ...



Eso es pan de hoy y hambre de mañana.Ya paso en Japon, los terrenos valian mas que todos los de eeuu juntos y eso que era y es uno de los países mas serios del mundo, cuando apaguen las luces de la fiesta en uno de los países mas violentos y corruptos del planeta, el tortazo va a ser epico.Ningún país es como usa, ninguno


----------



## atman (13 Ago 2013)

Bueno, lo de Orbitz...!!! [OWW]

El ticker le va al pelo, se va a dejar una isla que va a escocer a unos cuantos. El juevas saltó de 9 a 13 para ir decayendo ligeramente y hoy se da la torta y está a 10, de momento.



> CHICAGO, Aug. 13, 2013 - Orbitz Worldwide (NYSE: OWW) today announced that PAR Capital Management has sold 8.1 million of its 24.6 million shares of Orbitz Worldwide stock. PAR has been an equity investor in Orbitz since 2007 and subsequently acquired additional shares in November 2009 in a debt for equity exchange.



Si ahí no había que investigar un poco... en fín... los de PAR han tenido que ganar pasta, toda... a costa de los de siempre.


----------



## HisHoliness (13 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> No, yo no hablo de directivos si no de empleados cualificados y los sueldos rondaban los 3000-4000, el doble que aqui.A mi lo de Brasil con todos mis respetos me parece un desparrame, que una empresa pague al menos el doble de sueldo en un país burbujeado que en otro que teóricamente es del primer mundo es simplemente una locura.



Ponzi 4.000 euros en brasil, son 12.000 reales, eso (bruto) es lo que gana un técnico de sistemas con 3-5 años de experiencia.


----------



## ponzi (13 Ago 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Ponzi 4.000 euros en brasil, son 12.000 reales, eso (bruto) es lo que gana un técnico de sistemas con 3-5 años de experiencia.



Claro es de los puestos que yo hablaba.Los directivos no tengo ni idea supongo que ya sera multiplicar la cifra x2 x3 x4


----------



## HisHoliness (13 Ago 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> una curiosidad, cual es el ritmo de trabajo en ese país, se pencaa mucho? me refiero en cuanto a su cultura de trabajo. la empresa en la que trabajo tiene planta en asia y en europa oriental, y se notan muchas diferencias.



El ritmo de trabajo en estas empresas es igual que en España (no Europa), se trabaja bastante, sobretodo en SP, no es un ritmo caribeño vamos, yo personalmente nunca habia currado tantas horas como aqui, y lo de currar un fin de semana no lo habia experimentado tampoco. 

También he trabajado en Asia, SE Asia, y es un poco diferente, alli trabajaba con intensidad pero los horarios se cumplian más o menos, seas el técnico o el manager.


----------



## ponzi (13 Ago 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> El ritmo de trabajo en estas empresas es igual que en España (no Europa), se trabaja bastante, sobretodo en SP, no es un ritmo caribeño vamos, yo personalmente nunca habia currado tantas horas como aqui, y lo de currar un fin de semana no lo habia experimentado tampoco.
> 
> También he trabajado en Asia, SE Asia, y es un poco diferente, alli trabajaba con intensidad pero los horarios se cumplian más o menos, seas el técnico o el manager.



Has visto egarenc estos capitalistas ya no nos respetan ni el carnaval de Brasil:


----------



## HisHoliness (13 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Aquello va a acabar mal.En pocos países del mundo existe semejante disparidad..Piensa por un momento que por ejemplo los megasueldos de vivo o de alguna constructora son porque existe una población mayoritaria que esta consumiendo sus productos con créditos, veremos que pasa cuando la fiesta se de por concluida.El Santander se va a dar una buena galleta



Hay megasueldos de vergüenza, increibles. Conozco el caso de un juez que ganaba el año pasado 60.000€....mensuales! Y la movilidad laboral es altisima, raro es el que permanece más de 3 años en una empresa, recuerda a la España de principios de los 2.000 los consultores SAP cambiando de empresa y subiendo un 25% de sueldo cada año....en fin....


----------



## Tono (13 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Eso es pan de hoy y hambre de mañana.Ya paso en Japon, los terrenos valian mas que todos los de eeuu juntos y eso que era y es uno de los países mas serios del mundo, cuando apaguen las luces de la fiesta en uno de los países mas violentos y corruptos del planeta, el tortazo va a ser epico.Ningún país es como usa, ninguno



Desde luego mejor que aquí les va en el sentido económico (en calidad de vida, de momento, no podría afirmar lo mismo).

No conocía el phrasal verb 'wind down', suena muy bien. No sé si suena tan bonito para los mercados que se relajen los estímulos económicos :rolleye:

*U.S. retail sales data points to improving economy*



> A gauge of U.S. consumer spending rose in July at its fastest pace in seven months, a sign of quicker economic growth that could strengthen the case for the U.S. Federal Reserve winding down a major economic stimulus program.



U.S. retail sales data points to improving economy | Reuters


----------



## egarenc (13 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Has visto egarenc estos capitalistas ya no nos respetan ni el carnaval de Brasil:



entiendo que el carnaval es sagrado y no trabaja ni dios, si no es así no digas nada HisH porque caería un mito. Estoy de acuerdo, Asia a las 17h viene el autobús a recoger a todo el mundo, y se cierra la planta. Europa Or. van a su puta bola si no los controlas en corto.


----------



## ponzi (13 Ago 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Hay megasueldos de vergüenza, increibles. Conozco el caso de un juez que ganaba el año pasado 60.000€....mensuales! Y la movilidad laboral es altisima, raro es el que permanece más de 3 años en una empresa, recuerda a la España de principios de los 2.000 los consultores SAP cambiando de empresa y subiendo un 25% de sueldo cada año....en fin....



Vaya tortazo se van a meter y todo ello aderezado con unas fabulosas favelas con los índices de pobreza mas altos del planeta


[youtube]6BDLXjcuffw[/youtube]

Si yo fuese tu cuando aquello empiece a ponerse negro salia por patas como el bañuelos


----------



## HisHoliness (13 Ago 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> entiendo que el carnaval es sagrado y no trabaja ni dios, si no es así no digas nada HisH porque caería un mito. Estoy de acuerdo, Asia a las 17h viene el autobús a recoger a todo el mundo, y se cierra la planta. Europa Or. van a su puta bola si no los controlas en corto.



Es asi, si, tenemos un par de dias de fiesta, en algunas empresas más. Sobretodo en Rio o Salvador, se paraliza todo durante al menos una semana.


----------



## bertok (13 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Claro es de los puestos que yo hablaba.Los directivos no tengo ni idea supongo que ya sera multiplicar la cifra x2 x3 x4



Las grandes cidades de Brasil son muuuuuy caras. El que no haya salido a comprar no se lo imagina.

Y sí, los salarios están mega hinchados. El que se diferencia se forra, el resto trabaja o roba para comer e ir tirando.

Está lleno de expats haciendo y gastando un montó de plata.


----------



## HisHoliness (13 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Si yo fuese tu cuando aquello empiece a ponerse negro salia por patas como el bañuelos



Hombre yo no tengo negocios como Bañuelos, a mi mientras mi empresa me pague puntualmente, me incrementen el sueldo por encima de la inflación y en España sigan las cosas como están....aqui me quedo. No teniendo deudas ya puede llover, todo lo que quiera...


----------



## bertok (13 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> miércoles voy a verla  , que hay buen precio (3€ en el cine :Aplauso
> 
> ---------- Post added 12-ago-2013 at 17:26 ----------
> 
> ...



Joder que acojone verla a oscuras y con el volumen alto y de calidad :ouch::ouch::ouch:

---------- Post added 13-ago-2013 at 15:10 ----------




HisHoliness dijo:


> Hombre yo no tengo negocios como Bañuelos, a mi mientras mi empresa me pague puntualmente, *me incrementen el sueldo por encima de la inflación y en España sigan las cosas como están....aqui me quedo. No teniendo deudas ya puede llover, todo lo que quiera...*





:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso: .


----------



## ponzi (13 Ago 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Hombre yo no tengo negocios como Bañuelos, a mi mientras mi empresa me pague puntualmente, me incrementen el sueldo por encima de la inflación y en España sigan las cosas como están....aqui me quedo. No teniendo deudas ya puede llover, todo lo que quiera...



No lo quiero reconocer en publico....pero es envidia sana

Mientras usted ve esto

[youtube]w_lF6dXNETU[/youtube]

yo veo esto

[youtube]ZHsdtXXzK2c[/youtube]


----------



## Janus (13 Ago 2013)

En Alpha no está todo resuelto aún. Ojo si supera los últimos máximos porque podría haber perfectamente una buena subida de largo alcance.

No den al SP por bajista aún, hasta que no baje de los 1675, no habrá dado la señal. De hecho, acaba de tocar los 1697. Se están jugando los movimientos en un manojo de pipos y la madrilada hasta algo por encima de 1700 no hay que descartarla.


----------



## Tom Joad (13 Ago 2013)

Por lo que he hablado largo y tendido con un amigo ingeniero que está allí temporalmente aquello es una booomba de relojería. Cuestión de tiempo. Que él está de cine porque le pagan mucho y así se vive bien, pero dice que el país va derecho al precipicio. Como nosotros pero a lo grande.



bertok dijo:


> Las grandes cidades de Brasil son muuuuuy caras. El que no haya salido a comprar no se lo imagina.
> 
> Y sí, los salarios están mega hinchados. El que se diferencia se forra, el resto trabaja o roba para comer e ir tirando.
> 
> Está lleno de expats haciendo y gastando un montó de plata.


----------



## HisHoliness (13 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> No lo quiero reconocer en publico....pero es envidia sana
> 
> Mientras usted ve esto
> 
> ...



Precisamente esa es la imagen que tengo que desmentir a todos mis amigos coño! Yo vivo aqui Ponzi....






El trafico de Madrid es un juego de niños con el de aqui.

Eso si, el finde, tengo una playa como esa a una hora. Pero solo el finde joder.


----------



## Janus (13 Ago 2013)

El IBEX intentando ir a cerrar en los máximos del día aún estando el SP en rojo.

Está siendo un macarra y un raquero y se va a llevar muchas tortas cuando vuelva al hogar.


----------



## HisHoliness (13 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> El IBEX intentando ir a cerrar en los máximos del día aún estando el SP en rojo.
> 
> Está siendo un macarra y un *raquero *y se va a llevar muchas tortas cuando vuelva al hogar.



Que clase de jerga es esa?


----------



## bertok (13 Ago 2013)

Tom Joad dijo:


> Por lo que he hablado largo y tendido con un amigo ingeniero que está allí temporalmente aquello es una booomba de relojería. Cuestión de tiempo. Que él está de cine porque le pagan mucho y así se vive bien, pero dice que el país va derecho al precipicio. Como nosotros pero a lo grande.



Lo expats son los que se van a salvar .....

Tampoco creo que el país se vaya a pegar una toña terrible. Van a sufrir y mucho pero no deja de ser un país con increíbles recursos energéticos y alimenticios.

La vivienda está burbujeada pero mucho menos que la española en 2007.


----------



## Tono (13 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Has visto egarenc estos capitalistas ya no nos respetan ni el carnaval de Brasil:



Me estáis poniendo los dientes largos con tanto hablar de Brasil. No he vuelto a estar allí desde el día que nací (en el puerto de Río de Janeiro). Mis padres, ambos emigrantes se casaron allí, y por problemas en aquel momento con las nacionalidades, decidieron a última hora que mi madre diera a luz en España. Se ve que con el meneo del trasatlántico la cosa se aceleró y yo exigí disfrutar del viaje ala aire libre. Vino hasta el capitán a hacer los honores de mi primer llanto. :XX:

Tengo dos tíos allí. Uno es constructor en Río de Janeiro, anclado a la idea del valor del ladrillo español (ni se sabe la cantidad de pisos que ha comprado aquí en plena burbuja para 'invertir', desoyendo mis más profundos argumentos burbujistas, ahora...que le den).
Nunca le he oído quejarse del tema de la construcción, me consta que sigue ganado mucho dinero, sí se queja de la criminalidad y la corrupción como algo insuperable para el país. Habla pestes del dinero que llega de los extranjeros, que sólo sirve para elevar los precios y la inflación sin crear riqueza real para Brasil.

Un primo, hijo del otro tío, se vino hace dos años también de Río. Mulato con pelo rubio, ojos verdes y 1,90m esculpidos jugando a voley-playa cada mañana de su vida en Copacabana. Se ligó a una barcelonesa de pasta y le ha montado un local de comida japonesa donde el hace que trabaja, autodefiniéndose como 'sushi-man'. La cuestión que viene al caso es que dice que gana más dinero aquí, con los turistas principalmente, que gana su padre en primera línea de playa de Copacabana con un resturante familiar de más de 40 años de tradición (también para turistas principalmente). 
Según él, el turismo de playa y garotas se está deteriorando año tras año, sobre todo por la subida de los precios que hace que la gente se vaya más hacia centroamérica y el Caribe (sumado a la criminalidad endémica)


----------



## Janus (13 Ago 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Que clase de jerga es esa?



De barrio chungo, es lo habitual en España. O comes o te comen .... y no precisamente el nardo.:o

Hablamos de cosas serias.

---------- Post added 13-ago-2013 at 17:29 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Lo expats son los que se van a salvar .....
> 
> Tampoco creo que el país se vaya a pegar una toña terrible. Van a sufrir y mucho pero no deja de ser un país con increíbles recursos energéticos y alimenticios.
> 
> La vivienda está burbujeada pero mucho menos que la española en 2007.



Pero allí la capacidad de compra y de pago va a desaparecer o bajar mucho más intensamente que en España. Cuando un país se construye sobre la deuda, hay que pagarla.


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Ago 2013)

ese cierre to guapo en maximos , to preparao para el ataque a la jran alcista y para el pullback aniquilador :Aplauso:

---------- Post added 13-ago-2013 at 17:34 ----------




Janus dijo:


> De barrio chungo, es lo habitual en España. O comes o te comen .... y no precisamente el nardo.:o
> 
> Hablamos de cosas serias.
> 
> ...



chueca quizas ? ienso:


----------



## politicodemadreputa (13 Ago 2013)

Maestro que es eso de la jran alcista y el pullback ??? a veces parece que esta usted en un foro de entendidos y que todos entienden lo que dice....





muertoviviente dijo:


> ese cierre to guapo en maximos , to preparao para el ataque a la jran alcista y para el pullback aniquilador :Aplauso:
> 
> ---------- Post added 13-ago-2013 at 17:34 ----------
> 
> ...


----------



## bertok (13 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> De barrio chungo, es lo habitual en España. O comes o te comen .... y no precisamente el nardo.:o
> 
> Hablamos de cosas serias.
> 
> ...



No ha habido tanto crédito para vivienda como en España.

Ya nos gustaría en España tener las posibilidades que tienen en Brasil.

Otro tema es la castuza política paulistana, eso para otro post.


----------



## Janus (13 Ago 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ese cierre to guapo en maximos , to preparao para el ataque a la jran alcista y para el pullback aniquilador :Aplauso:
> 
> ---------- Post added 13-ago-2013 at 17:34 ----------
> 
> ...



Al lado ....................


----------



## vmmp29 (13 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Eso es pan de hoy y hambre de mañana.Ya paso en Japon, los terrenos valian mas que todos los de eeuu juntos y eso que era y es uno de los países mas serios del mundo, cuando apaguen las luces de la fiesta en uno de los países mas violentos y corruptos del planeta, el tortazo va a ser epico.Ningún país es como usa, ninguno



eso es una consecuencia de la inmensa impresión de dinero alrededor del globo y del reparto del mismo, no es muy sorprendente lo de Ruanda tiene mérito 

* El mes pasado, Ruanda llevó a cabo su primera subasta de deuda internacional: colocó 200.000 dólares en bonos a 10 años con un interés del 6,8%, el nivel que estaba pagando España tan solo el año pasado. Pero lo más inquietante no es ese bajo precio exigido a uno de los países más maltratados de África, con las heridas de un genocidio aún recientes, sino que la demanda que recibió por parte de los inversores, de más de 3.000 millones de dólares (2.309 millones de euros), equivalía a prácticamente el 50% del PIB de todo ese país.*

En vilo por la burbuja siguiente | Economía | EL PAÍS

para partirse de risa con Bid/ask de cada emisión española


----------



## atman (13 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Al lado ....................



quiere decir... detrás.


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Ago 2013)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Maestro que es eso de la jran alcista y el pullback ??? a veces parece que esta usted en un foro de entendidos y que todos entienden lo que dice....





la jran bajista es la linea punteada roja con pendiente negativa y la jran alcista es la linea punteada roja con pendiente ligeramente positiva 

para MV el maestro de sabiduria , lo realmente importante en el ibex son estas dos lineas tendenciales y tambien el hecho de que este gobernado por los retrocesos fibonazi tomados desde la ruptura del jran triangulo simetrico , mas bien desde el pullback , bueno 10220 hasta 5905 .

resumiendo , despues de romper la jran bajista ahora toca pullback hacia la misma , el punto de giro casi con toda seguridad sera la jran alcista 8950 , el pullback es seguro aunque el punto de giro en la jran alcista no tanto , digo que el pullback es seguro porque si te fijas hay un gap en los 8280 :bla:


----------



## ponzi (13 Ago 2013)

Por 13000 mill tenéis coches low cost para un mundo low cost

http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/snapshot/snapshot.asp?ticker=TTM

TATA MOTORS


----------



## ponzi (13 Ago 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> eso es una consecuencia de la inmensa impresión de dinero alrededor del globo y del reparto del mismo, no es muy sorprendente lo de Ruanda tiene mérito
> 
> * El mes pasado, Ruanda llevó a cabo su primera subasta de deuda internacional: colocó 200.000 dólares en bonos a 10 años con un interés del 6,8%, el nivel que estaba pagando España tan solo el año pasado. Pero lo más inquietante no es ese bajo precio exigido a uno de los países más maltratados de África, con las heridas de un genocidio aún recientes, sino que la demanda que recibió por parte de los inversores, de más de 3.000 millones de dólares (2.309 millones de euros), equivalía a prácticamente el 50% del PIB de todo ese país.*
> 
> ...



Todo ese dinero en algún momento retornara a su origen.Los continentes que tienen una mayor seguridad jurídica son Europa y eeuu.


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Ago 2013)

los ejpertitos solo creeran en la jran bajista cuando se produzca el pullback y el ibex se dispare al alza , claro que entonces la jran bajista ya no servira de nada , su importancia y su utilidad habran acabado :rolleye:


pero aun nos quedara la jran alcista y el objetivo los 10220 , con tan solo esas dos piezas del rompecabezas debemos preveer cada movimiento traicionero del ibex :rolleye:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Ago 2013)

atman dijo:


> quiere decir... detrás.



Atrás na más que hay un patio!!!!!

[YOUTUBE]Q4W0jiSfipM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ponzi (13 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Por 13000 mill tenéis coches low cost para un mundo low cost
> 
> http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/snapshot/snapshot.asp?ticker=TTM
> 
> TATA MOTORS



Con una caja de 4600 mill y con una deuda a largo plazo bastante manejable


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Ago 2013)

como es que ponzi puede crear dos mensajes consecutivos separados ? :8:


----------



## Janus (13 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Por 13000 mill tenéis coches low cost para un mundo low cost
> 
> TATA MOTORS LTD-SPON ADR (TTM:New York): Stock Quote & Company Profile - Businessweek
> 
> TATA MOTORS



Menos que Tesla y venden un montón de veces más. Y hasta ganan dinero!!!!


----------



## politicodemadreputa (13 Ago 2013)

Que despliegue grafico, que medios, que sabiduría, que verborrea... Gracias maestro, hoy he aprendido muchas cosas, ojala fueran todos como usted... a veces esto parece chueca....





muertoviviente dijo:


> la jran bajista es la linea punteada roja con pendiente negativa y la jran alcista es la linea punteada roja con pendiente ligeramente positiva
> 
> para MV el maestro de sabiduria , lo realmente importante en el ibex son estas dos lineas tendenciales y tambien el hecho de que este gobernado por los retrocesos fibonazi tomados desde la ruptura del jran triangulo simetrico , mas bien desde el pullback , bueno 10220 hasta 5905 .
> 
> resumiendo , despues de romper la jran bajista ahora toca pullback hacia la misma , el punto de giro casi con toda seguridad sera la jran alcista 8950 , el pullback es seguro aunque el punto de giro en la jran alcista no tanto , digo que el pullback es seguro porque si te fijas hay un gap en los 8280 :bla:


----------



## politicodemadreputa (13 Ago 2013)

shhhhhhhh......... (es un CM del PP maestro)





muertoviviente dijo:


> como es que ponzi puede crear dos mensajes consecutivos separados ? :8:


----------



## ponzi (13 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Atrás na más que hay un patio!!!!!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]Q4W0jiSfipM[/YOUTUBE]



Ha dejado calentita la linea de telefono


----------



## vmmp29 (13 Ago 2013)

es muy estraño lo que han hecho hoy los leoncillos y con un volumen grande


----------



## MarketMaker (13 Ago 2013)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Mire el volumen en los últimos minutos, evolución. Ante peticiones por debajo de 12.60 incrementan operaciones cruzadas, con mayor ponderación al alza.
> 
> Parece que buscan un recorrido arriba en muy corto plazo. Como siempre las intenciones de fondo, solo las sabe el que ha apostado fuerte. Pero creoque quiere fijar una posición durante unos días.



J.C. Penney ya hemos visto la jugada. 

Gráfico bonico bonico


----------



## vmmp29 (13 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Todo ese dinero en algún momento retornara a su origen.Los continentes que tienen una mayor seguridad jurídica son Europa y eeuu.




pues metan todo eso Weimar se ha quedar en una broma


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Ago 2013)

MarketMaker dijo:


> J.C. Penney ya hemos visto la jugada.
> 
> Gráfico bonico bonico



Recuerdo que lo comentó... papún today?


----------



## MarketMaker (13 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Recuerdo que lo comentó... papún today?



Para ser más exactos, la comentó primero Janus.

Mire el volumen en apertura, algunos le han sacado un dólar en dos sesiones a un valor de 13$


----------



## Misterio (13 Ago 2013)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Para ser más exactos, la comentó primero Janus.
> 
> Mire el volumen en apertura, algunos le han sacado un dólar en dos sesiones a un valor de 13$



Señor Leoncio, aunque no opere en el Ibex, sabe si lo de este último mes es una broma? o es que de verdad ha cambiado algo (que yo no se que es...) y el dinero vuelve al país?-


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Ago 2013)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Para ser más exactos, la comentó primero Janus.
> 
> Mire el volumen en apertura, algunos le han sacado un dólar en dos sesiones a un valor de 13$



Y van a repetir la jugada???.... Miedo me da :cook::cook::cook: hay un infierno sodomita por abajo


----------



## MarketMaker (13 Ago 2013)

Han quemado el valor, así que mejor estar fuera y mirar otros horizontes. Debería entrar en alta volatilidad.

El dinero va al chicharro del Ibex, las grandes están muy arriba y no es muy atractivo ampliar.

Cuando se vean mejores horizontes, dejarán caer al IBEX


----------



## vmmp29 (13 Ago 2013)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Han quemado el valor, así que mejor estar fuera y mirar otros horizontes. Debería entrar en alta volatilidad.
> 
> El dinero va al chicharro del Ibex, las grandes están muy arriba y no es muy atractivo ampliar.
> 
> Cuando se vean mejores horizontes, dejarán caer al IBEX



parece que se encaminar a 1723-27 dicho por usted , o estoy equivocado

puede decirnos un valor para entrar largo

gracias


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Ago 2013)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Han quemado el valor, así que mejor estar fuera y mirar otros horizontes. Debería entrar en alta volatilidad.
> 
> El dinero va al chicharro del Ibex, las grandes están muy arriba y no es muy atractivo ampliar.
> 
> Cuando se vean mejores horizontes, dejarán caer al IBEX



¿El primer párrafo es para JCP o es todo referido al Ibex?

Va por usted!

God Bless America!!


----------



## MarketMaker (13 Ago 2013)

Primero J.C el resto IBEX...........


----------



## amago45 (13 Ago 2013)

BLACKBERRY
BlackBerry Board of Directors Announces Exploration of Strategic Alternatives - Press Releases

Con una simple nota de prensa, de 10.50 a 12 en dos días ... EXPECTATIONS


----------



## ponzi (13 Ago 2013)

............


----------



## paulistano (13 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Señores estaremos en un mercado bajista inmobiliario....pero despues de medio año se ha vendido un piso en mi mismo portal por 9000 machacantes mas,me ha salido la reforma gratis.Y ya llevamos 4 grandes compras de fondos buitres,3 en madrid y una en valencia




No lo publiques en el general....la cera que te pueden dar....:ouch:


----------



## ponzi (13 Ago 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> No lo publiques en el general....la cera que te pueden dar....:ouch:



Cierto ouch lo borro


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Ago 2013)

Joder hay toda una subcultura de bouncing boobies and butties con bandera usana!!!



Spoiler





















:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## MarketMaker (13 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Joder hay toda una subcultura de bouncing boobies and butties con bandera usana!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hoy se lleva la bandera rusa







Que grande!!!


----------



## ponzi (13 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Joder hay toda una subcultura de bouncing boobies and butties con bandera usana!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tengo yo un amigo que hace que quede exactamente igual pero pintado a mano sobre la piel.....Aun me pregunto como consiguen que le paguen por su trabajo


----------



## ponzi (13 Ago 2013)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Hoy se lleva la bandera rusa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me quedo con las yankis del pirata...Como buen marinero sabe bien donde anclar el mastilRusia no esta mal,pero demasiado vodzca para el cuerpo:beer:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Me quedo con las yankis del pirata...Como buen marinero sabe bien donde anclar el mastilRusia no esta mal,pero demasiado vodzca para el cuerpo:beer:



Un poco de respect por Yelena, Ponzi. Jrande entre las Jrandes, se retira ganando hoy la medalla de oro en los mundiales, ahi es ná!

---------- Post added 13-ago-2013 at 20:28 ----------

Pero para saltadora con pértiga guapa-guapa...ríndanse ante la señorita

*Allison Stokke*


----------



## ponzi (13 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Un poco de respect por Yelena, Ponzi. Jrande entre las Jrandes, se retira ganando hoy la medalla de oro en los mundiales, ahi es ná!
> 
> ---------- Post added 13-ago-2013 at 20:28 ----------
> 
> ...



Asi la cosa cambia...Es como todo si lo sabes empaquetar y poner bonito no parece ni lo mismo.Asi si pirata....menuda diferencia de fotos,es usted un artista de los gif y jpg,hasta la pertiga esta bien colocada en la foto.Maker es usted muy bueno en los mercados pero la primera foto no hace justicia a la pobre chica


----------



## inversobres (13 Ago 2013)

Hola 8800, adios miles de veces muertos. Otro gallifante, ya lo dije a primero de mes. 

Hasta mas ver.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Ago 2013)

Ponzi, he leido y releido tu post y no me queda claro si te has dado cuenta que son chicas differentes :


----------



## tarrito (13 Ago 2013)

me "obligan" a loggearme para ...


----------



## MarketMaker (13 Ago 2013)

Habrá fotos mejores....


y peores, pero esta chica sale bien siempre.


----------



## ponzi (13 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ponzi, he leido y releido tu post y no me queda claro si te has dado cuenta que son chicas differentes :



Pues no me habia dado cuenta...esto pasa por ver el post desde un minimovil.Joer ya decia yo...si que le ha crecido la delantera, pero como la tecnologia hace maravillas lo habia dado hasta por valido ...y como cambia la chiquilla al sonreir :banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Ago 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> me "obligan" a loggearme para ...



Loggearse para postear un gif
no es fastidioso
sino honroso
pues a todos nos hace feliz


----------



## ponzi (13 Ago 2013)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Habrá fotos mejores....
> 
> 
> y peores, pero esta chica sale bien siempre.



Si señor maker ya me alegrado el dia...que contorsionista Al final me van a picar y voy a ver los juegos


----------



## jopitxujo (13 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Un poco de respect por Yelena, Ponzi. Jrande entre las Jrandes, se retira ganando hoy la medalla de oro en los mundiales, ahi es ná!
> 
> ---------- Post added 13-ago-2013 at 20:28 ----------
> 
> ...



Chica muy guapa pero en los videos pierde un poquito.
Donde esté la ZARINA...:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## bertok (13 Ago 2013)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Si me permite un consejo, el remake de evil dead está bien, *pero está mucho mejor "cabin in the woods", que pasó completamente desapercibida. Muy muy recomendable*.



La voy a ver pero he visto unas escenas y estoy acojonado :ouch::ouch::ouch:

Es muy heavy :8::8::8:


----------



## HisHoliness (13 Ago 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> me "obligan" a loggearme para ...



Lo de esta tia es insuperable. pero un meritorio segundo lugar para...Anastasia Ashley

[YOUTUBE]t-GhmM-EDPU[/YOUTUBE]

Edito para los del ipad....tambien hay gifs! y con el gran M.A. Jimenez!


----------



## bertok (13 Ago 2013)

Ya veo que os gustan las atletas ....

En 10 minutos os postearé la imagen del pibón que humedecerá vuestros sueños ::::::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Ago 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Chica muy guapa pero en los videos pierde un poquito.
> Donde esté la ZARINA...:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:



Ya hombre. Además, esta no gana, al parecer, ni a las chapas :no:


----------



## tarrito (13 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Ya veo que os gustan las atletas ....
> 
> En 10 minutos os postearé la imagen del pibón que humedecerá vuestros sueños ::::::



va a abrir ese spoiler lamadredelJato !!! :no:

:XX:


----------



## bertok (13 Ago 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> va a abrir ese spoiler lamadredelJato !!! :no:
> 
> :XX:



Sin spolier. La gayolas ya nunca será igual ::


----------



## HisHoliness (13 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Ya veo que os gustan las atletas ....



A mi si, hace tiempo que dejaron de gustarme las gordas.::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Ago 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> A mi si, hace tiempo que dejaron de gustarme las gordas.::



En tiempo de guerra....


----------



## bertok (13 Ago 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> va a abrir ese spoiler lamadredelJato !!! :no:
> 
> :XX:



Ahí la lleváis, cuidad las bolas ::::::


----------



## HisHoliness (13 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Ahí la lleváis, cuidad las bolas ::::::



Uf a mi mo me mola besar a una tia que pincha. NO MELAFO


----------



## tarrito (13 Ago 2013)

si hablamos de tenistas ...







nada más que disir

+

para que no haya dudas


----------



## bertok (13 Ago 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Uf a mi mo me mola besar a una tia que pincha. NO MELAFO



No es que pinche, el tema es que te puede meter cuatro hostias ::::::


----------



## erpako (13 Ago 2013)

Oigan y no les gustaría a ustedes invertir en alguna empresa de silicona médica?.:fiufiu::


----------



## Janus (13 Ago 2013)

MarketMaker dijo:


> J.C. Penney ya hemos visto la jugada.
> 
> Gráfico bonico bonico



Entre en 12,88 y me sacó el trailling stop 20 cents más arriba. Volví a entrar en 12,64 y me salí en 12,77. Poca plusvi para las expectativas que tenía tras la apertura.

Es muy claro que en timeframe de minutos hay descargas muy importantes en velas de minuto y con volumen. Hará lo que tenga que hacer el valor pero le están "chingando" hacia abajo.


----------



## erpako (13 Ago 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> si hablamos de tenistas ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esta ha cambiado:
SE OPERA LOS PECHOS PARA MEJOR RENDIMIENTO


----------



## Janus (13 Ago 2013)

Hoy es el día de los chicharros tecnológicos usanos. Ahí tienen a Tesla (no muy tecnológico), Yelp, LinkedIn y Netflix.


----------



## jopitxujo (13 Ago 2013)

erpako dijo:


> Esta ha cambiado:
> SE OPERA LOS PECHOS PARA MEJOR RENDIMIENTO




Ya me acuerdo de la chica que quería reducirse el pecho porque viéndola jugar...::

Lo que no recordaba era lo guapilla que es.


----------



## egarenc (13 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Ahí la lleváis, cuidad las bolas ::::::


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (13 Ago 2013)

Apple...:fiufiu:


----------



## jopitxujo (13 Ago 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> si hablamos de tenistas ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya me parecía raro a mi.:no:

Viendo fotos de la tenista hay dos posibilidades; en esas dos fotos le han metido mas horas de photoshop que la hostia o no es la chica en cuestión.
Me inclino por la segunda ya que las fotos de ella jugando no tienen nada que ver con estas dos fotos.
También puede ser que ya que se metía en el quirófano para reducir el pecho aprovechara para arreglarse la cara. En tal caso felicito al cirujano.


----------



## Tono (13 Ago 2013)

ufff, cómo está el patio de salidorro y eso que sólo es martes.
Tanta testosterona segregada peleando a vida o muerte en los mercados no puede ser buena. 
Dejaos de tanta peli gore, tanto zombi descarnao, tanta música eléctrónica chunga-chunga--chon y metedle cortos a la primera que pase en shorts por delante, el verano es corto y hay que aprovecharlo.

Atman, a tí que te interesa Apple:

*Icahn compra acciones de Apple: "Está extremadamente infravalorada"*







Icahn compra acciones de Apple: "Est extremadamente infravalorada",Inversin - Bolsas - Mercados. Expansin.com

Las deportistas que a mí me ponen son







El manage a trois de mi vida.


----------



## jaialro (13 Ago 2013)

joder hoy los gringos. Han empezado bajando y lo han girado en una zona de confluencias. Mucho cuidado estos días de agosto.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Ago 2013)

Tono, la de la derecha tiene sorpresa...::


----------



## tarrito (13 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Tono, la de la derecha tiene sorpresa...::



nadie es perfecto







::


----------



## bertok (13 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Tono, la de la derecha tiene sorpresa...::


----------



## jopitxujo (13 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


>



¿Quién es el que ha dicho que en época de guerra...?:XX:


----------



## egarenc (13 Ago 2013)

Alstom parece que empieza a despegar, algún técnico que me pueda dar su opinion? thnx in adv,

Gráfico de acciones de ALSTOM | ALO.PA Gráfico interactivo - Yahoo! Finanzas


----------



## ghkghk (13 Ago 2013)

Entro corriendo a ver si me entero de algo de bolsa y veo que aquí siguen todos de veraneo!! Pues nada, disfruten!!

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tono (13 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Tono, la de la derecha tiene sorpresa...::




Qué bien.
Me encantan las sorpresas.



Spoiler



Son Liliana Fernández Steiner y Elsa Baquerizo, del equipo de España de voley playa. Hay carne ahí para comer todo el año.


----------



## HisHoliness (13 Ago 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Qué bien.
> Me encantan las sorpresas.
> 
> 
> ...



jojojojojojoj te juro que he leido Bibiana Fernandez.


----------



## garpie (13 Ago 2013)

Esteeeee.... hola, el veranito bien, no?

Towel Thursday is the best day there is : theCHIVE


----------



## Tono (13 Ago 2013)

Una juventud aplataná es lo que sois. 
Veis una moza bien puesta, con sus carnes apretás y sus piernotas como columnas jónico-corintias y le decís machorro.
Las que no valen para nada son esas fashion models con menos carne que la pata de un canario, que las ves de perfil y parecen una llave inglesa. :no::no:


----------



## egarenc (13 Ago 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Una juventud aplataná es lo que sois.
> Veis una moza bien puesta, con sus carnes apretás y sus piernotas como columnas jónico-corintias y le decís machorro.
> Las que no valen para nada son esas fashion models con menos carne que la pata de un canario, que las ves de perfil y parecen una llave inglesa. :no::no:



estas también son deportistas....
























....y no seré yo quien ponga en duda su feminidad


----------



## Tono (14 Ago 2013)

Que sí, que los gustos son como los culos y cada uno tiene el suyo.

He toreado en muchas plazas, aunque no siempre he salido a hombros I have to admit, y si algo tengo claro es que percutir contra hueso es como coger un martillo neumático y ponerte picar roca. :no::no:

Hasta mañana.


----------



## atman (14 Ago 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Atman, a tí que te interesa Apple:
> 
> *Icahn compra acciones de Apple: "Está extremadamente infravalorada"*
> 
> ...



Gracias, eso mismo venía a postear. Menuda pieza el Icahn...

Que vaya aprendiendo Ackman, que anda algo desnortado... La caga en Herbalife y lo hace "contra" Soros, que primero le gana la partida y además se enfada y se lleva los 800 millones que tenía en la gestora de Ackman. Al mismo tiempo en JC Penney, lo pone todo patas arriba para al final decir que se marcha y palmar otro montón de millones.

Necesita unas buenas vacaciones. Porque otra como esas y acaba haciendo el salto del ángel...


----------



## paulistano (14 Ago 2013)

estais fataaaaaaaaaaalllllllllllllllllllll:XX::XX:

mañana más y mejor:Baile:


Les dejo que me esperaninocho:


----------



## ponzi (14 Ago 2013)

atman dijo:


> Gracias, eso mismo venía a postear. Menuda pieza el Icahn...
> 
> Que vaya aprendiendo Ackman, que anda algo desnortado... La caga en Herbalife y lo hace "contra" Soros, que primero le gana la partida y además se enfada y se lleva los 800 millones que tenía en la gestora de Ackman. Al mismo tiempo en JC Penney, lo pone todo patas arriba para al final decir que se marcha y palmar otro montón de millones.
> 
> Necesita unas buenas vacaciones. Porque otra como esas y acaba haciendo el salto del ángel...



Con soros ten cuidado , suele hacer lo contrario de lo que dice


----------



## atman (14 Ago 2013)

A los que les gusten las pelis de zombies, apocalipsis y tal... les encantará este inventito. Un robot flebotomo...

Solutions - Veebot, LLC

Aviso, la sangre es de verdad.


Spoiler



[YOUTUBE]s30FPobi9iA[/YOUTUBE]



Ale, ya están trabajando el argumento de la próxima peli... Por cierto, ¿pagarán bien por hacer de conejillo de indias de este chisme? Yo ni borracho, vamos...


---------- Post added 14-ago-2013 at 00:56 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> Con soros ten cuidado , suele hacer lo contrario de lo que dice



En este caso, parece que ha ido defrente y al cuello...

---------- Post added 14-ago-2013 at 00:58 ----------

Otra más de apocalipsis..







Bonita foto... ¿eh? todas esas rayitas que parecen formar una tela... son las órbitas de los asteroides potencialmente peligrosos. De los que conocemos, claro está...

---------- Post added 14-ago-2013 at 01:17 ----------

*Pregunta: ¿es posible insertar en el foro videos de Vimeo?*

Mientras, valoren esta peli... I's - A feature film set on the threshold of infinity by Chris Edgette &mdash; Kickstarter


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Ago 2013)

atman dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pregúntele a ponzi :XX:


----------



## ponzi (14 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pregúntele a ponzi :XX:



Atman no le haga caso que no tengo ni idea....El pirata es un vacilohn, lo lleva en los genes


[youtube]h6k5qbt72Os[/youtube]


En otro orden de cosas

Tengo los resultados de Portugal Telecom, voy a tratar de resumir los datos que considero mas importantes


Están perdiendo ingresos dentro del segmento empresarial en Portugal ,un 11%,a nivel empresarial debe estar cayendo la del pulpo porque sin embargo a nivel residencial y movil estan aguantando bastante bien. En Brasil los ingresos han caído casi un 8%.La peor parte sin lugar a dudas se la esta llevando Brasil ya que no han sido capaces de trasladar esta caida a los costes , es algo que a priori ya intuia con la salida hacia Brasil del ceo para controlar de primera mano Oi.Los vencimientos importantes de deuda aun son a muy largo plazo, el grueso esta para 2018-2025 , además van a reducir el dividendo a 0,10 para los próximos dos años ,decision que me parece bastante acertada, ya que si el tipo medio que te piden los mercados en Portugal y Brasil es elevado lo lógico es que retengas recursos propios.Sobre las pequeñas participaciones en África y Asia parece que van como un tiro.No todo son malas noticias, de hecho a pesar de la caída en sus ingresos han conseguido arañar clientes en todos los países.Sigo manteniendo mi recomendación sobre Portugal Telecom, tienen bastante deuda (2000 mill mas de lo que me gustaría) y Brasil esta un poco fuera de control pero entre que han reducido el dividendo y que el ceo se va a Brasil a poner un poco de orden, creo que pueden atajar estos problemas a medio plazo.


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Ago 2013)

guanos dias gacelilas 

todos preparidos para el ataque a la jran alcista y para el pullback purificador :no:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Ago 2013)

Ahí ponzi, ahií!! 

Demostrando conomientosh hinfolmatico!!!! ::


----------



## jopitxujo (14 Ago 2013)

Alcatel en 2,10. Parece que deja atrás los 2 euros, invita a entrar otra vez pero entre la subida que lleva y la situación de mercado...


----------



## Roninn (14 Ago 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gacelilas
> 
> todos preparidos para el ataque a la jran alcista y para el pullback purificador :no:



Señor si señor!

Sus perros de la guerra estamos expectantes ante el ataque a la JRAN BAJISTAH que aniquiliara a todos los ejpertitos que no gosan del conosimiento y su humirdah. 

Caaalen bayonetah! Dihparen a mercado los cortilargos sin SL! AR!


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Ago 2013)

Roninn dijo:


> Señor si señor!
> 
> Sus perros de la guerra estamos expectantes ante el ataque a la JRAN BAJISTAH que aniquiliara a todos los ejpertitos que no gosan del conosimiento y su humirdah.
> 
> Caaalen bayonetah! Dihparen a mercado los cortilargos sin SL! AR!



como estan las cabezas :ouch:


----------



## FranR (14 Ago 2013)

Tranqui Arensivia!!!

Segundo toque a nivel guano preparado.......


----------



## atman (14 Ago 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Tranqui Arensivia!!!
> 
> Segundo toque a nivel guano preparado.......



Tiene una pinta de perforista que no me lo creo ni yo...

PD: nadie sabe lo que era una perforista ¿a que no?


----------



## Sin_Perdón (14 Ago 2013)

Esto tiene que caer hoy ya, no? :rolleye:

Una bajadita sana del 2%, aunque sea para volver a subir...


----------



## hydra69 (14 Ago 2013)

Sacyr está de mirame y no me toques desde ayer..


----------



## Tono (14 Ago 2013)

atman dijo:


> Tiene una pinta de perforista que no me lo creo ni yo...
> 
> PD: nadie sabe lo que era una perforista ¿a que no?









---------- Post added 14-ago-2013 at 10:35 ----------

Parece que en Alemania se tuercen algunos datos.

La alemana Salzgitter recortará 1.500 empleos tras incrementar sus pérdidas hasta 315 millones

RWE gana un 38,2% menos en el primer semestre


----------



## FranR (14 Ago 2013)

Tono dijo:


> ---------- Post added 14-ago-2013 at 10:35 ----------
> 
> Parece que en Alemania se tuercen algunos datos.
> 
> ...



La perforista es una figura técnica...pero que mejor que un ejemplo


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Ago 2013)

en paramount estan pasando una peli de yihadistas subnormales , no os lo perdais :XX:


----------



## FranR (14 Ago 2013)

Jato como le pillen la IP los del pañuelo en la cabeza van a hacer un asalto a su cuarté!!!


----------



## Tono (14 Ago 2013)

FranR dijo:


> La perforista es una figura técnica...pero que mejor que un ejemplo



Ah, vamos como la pata de elefante de la gran bajista del jato.

(esperaba otra respuesta de más contenido sexuá, estas calores...)


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Ago 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Jato como le pillen la IP los del pañuelo en la cabeza van a hacer un asalto a su cuarté!!!



te vas a partir la caja flandercito , son unos yihadistas taraos :XX:


----------



## atman (14 Ago 2013)

[YOUTUBE]dDsPzBzZThE[/YOUTUBE]

LAs perforistas eran las máquinas y las personas que hacían y manipulaban las tarjetas perforadas... 

Ahora nos quejamos del ruido de los ventiladores de un ordenador... aquellas si que hacían ruido...


----------



## juanfer (14 Ago 2013)

atman dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]dDsPzBzZThE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> LAs perforistas eran las máquinas y las personas que hacían y manipulaban las tarjetas perforadas...
> 
> Ahora nos quejamos del ruido de los ventiladores de un ordenador... aquellas si que hacían ruido...



Y las impresoras matriciales y las maquinas de escribir mecánicas que ya nadie se acuerda.

Estos jovenes son unos quejones.

---------- Post added 14-ago-2013 at 11:00 ----------

Voy a probar cortos al DAX.


----------



## atman (14 Ago 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Y las impresoras matriciales y las maquinas de escribir mecánicas que ya nadie se acuerda.
> 
> Estos jovenes son unos quejones.
> 
> ...



Discúlpeme, pero las matriciales todavía existen y se venden hoy, y menudo precio que han cogido. Además era (ahora igual ya no es tampoco tan barata) la impresión más barata de todas, ni tinta, ni laser, ni leches...

http://www.bechtle.es/shop/BD_ES/product/list/2x9%2Bagujas%2By%2B24%2Bagujas%252C%2BDIN%2BA4/030007002


----------



## juanfer (14 Ago 2013)

atman dijo:


> Discúlpeme, pero las matriciales todavía existen y se venden hoy, y menudo precio que han cogido. Además era (ahora igual ya no es tampoco tan barata) la impresión más barata de todas, ni tinta, ni laser, ni leches...



Yo aun conservo una matricial, lo que pasa es que tengo que impregnar la cinta de tinta con tinta pelikan porque ya no sirven suministros. O sea que unas 10.000 hojas me salen por 4 o 5 euros de tinta.

Lo que pasa es que sigue usando el puerto paralelo y cada vez se hace mas complicado usar ese puerto, con el nuevo hardware.


----------



## Janus (14 Ago 2013)

Ponzi, te están tirando a Portugal Telecom. Ayer vela de vuelta con volumen y hoy bajada importante con volumen importante. El dinero no engaña, la P&L sí.

Eso de decrecer en negocio y dividir por 3 el dividendo a lo Alierta se lleva muy mal en el mercado. Lo pueden bajar a 2,5 euros por acción y ahí habrá que ver.


----------



## bertok (14 Ago 2013)

Difícilmente veo viable a FCC ...

El peso de la deuda bancaria forzará a FCC a emitir bonos por 600 millones - elEconomista.es


*El peso de la deuda bancaria forzará a FCC a emitir bonos por 600 millones
*
 
Forzada por una deuda bancaria de más de 5.900 millones de euros que amenaza con asfixiar su viabilidad, FCC se ha visto obligada a buscar nuevas vías de financiación que ayuden a cubrir las exigencias de capital para los próximos doce meses. De esta forma, *el grupo de construcción y servicios tiene prevista la emisión de bonos por valor de hasta 600 millones de euros durante el año que viene*.

Así lo han explicado fuentes de la empresa a este diario, las cuales destacan que esa cantidad de dinero nuevo tiene que ver, "aunque no directamente", con dos hitos principalmente.

El primero de ellos está relacionado con los más de 400 millones de euros que el grupo tendrá que desembolsar para hacer frente al vencimiento de una emisión de bonos convertibles suscrita en 2009. Un hecho que daría como resultado la paradoja de que para pagar una emisión de bonos la empresa tenga que recurrir a otra emisión.

Además de este problema, *la empresa también podría verse obligada a inyectar otros 200 millones de euros en Cementos Portland*. Una eventualidad que dependerá, en última instancia, de que su división cementera logre cerrar el primer semestre de 2014 con un resultado bruto (ebitda) por encima del objetivo mínimo pactado con las entidades acreedoras en su último acuerdo de refinanciación. Dada la pésima evolución del sector del cemento, los ajustes puestos en marcha en la empresa se antojan, a priori, insuficientes, por lo que necesidad de destinar esos 200 millones resulta ahora más que plausible.

*Al cierre del primer semestre del año la deuda neta de FCC ascendía a 6.654 millones de euros. Una cifra que, según el consenso de analistas recogido por FactSet, podría reducirse a 6.500 millones a finales de año, lo que arrojaría una deuda de 7,2 veces el ebitda estimado para este año (894 millones).
*
Reestructuración
Cómo y en qué condiciones hará frente a estas necesidades el grupo constructor es algo que también se preguntan muchos analistas, los cuales dan por descontada la refinanciación de 5.000 millones de euros que FCC negocia en estos momentos con los bancos. Eso sí, según los expertos, saldrá cara.

Y es que, gracias a los recientes cambios legislativos que permiten cerrar un acuerdo de refinanciación sólo con el voto a favor del 75% de los deudores, el camino está más despejado que nunca para FCC. Sólo con el visto bueno de las entidades nacionales ese porcentaje quedaría superado por lo que la capacidad de bloqueo de los bancos extranjeros, más contrarios a un acuerdo, queda anulada.

En cuanto a la posibilidad de reducir por debajo de los 5.000 millones de euros la deuda total del grupo en 2015, un objetivo para el que FCC ha puesto en marca un ambicioso plan de desinversiones y de ajustes, el conjunto de analistas no es tan optimista. Y es que, según los datos de FactSet, la deuda para ese ejercicio seguirá siendo superior a los 5.700 millones. De momento, FCC tiene aún pendientes ventas por valor de 1.000 millones.


----------



## atman (14 Ago 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Yo aun conservo una matricial, lo que pasa es que tengo que impregnar la cinta de tinta con tinta pelikan porque ya no sirven suministros. O sea que unas 10.000 hojas me salen por 4 o 5 euros de tinta.
> 
> Lo que pasa es que sigue usando el puerto paralelo y cada vez se hace mas complicado usar ese puerto, con el nuevo hardware.



Sí, van a tener que hacer un conversor USB/paralelo... :XX:

Yo tambien tengo guarda una de carro ancho, al final ya sólo la usábamos para imprimir los Seguros Sociales. Y tengo algún recambio y cintas. Si quiere dígame el modelo, a ver si, por casualidad, le puedo echar una mano...

Joer, lo dije de coña, pero sí existen...


----------



## juanfer (14 Ago 2013)

Bueno ponemos el SL en el punto de entrada en el DAX.


----------



## ponzi (14 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Ponzi, te están tirando a Portugal Telecom. Ayer vela de vuelta con volumen y hoy bajada importante con volumen importante. El dinero no engaña, la P&L sí.
> 
> Eso de decrecer en negocio y dividir por 3 el dividendo a lo Alierta se lleva muy mal en el mercado. Lo pueden bajar a 2,5 euros por acción y ahí habrá que ver.



Es justamente como hay que llevar un negocio,si ves que el tipo medio es elevado y que el endeudamiento asi como el capex de brasil suben es absurdo que descapitalices la empresa con dividendos elevados,pt es capaz de generar mas valor para sus sccionistas con ese dinero dentro que fuera de la emp.Creo que el ceo es muy bueno,de lo mejorcito del sector.La clave es que aunque han bajado los ingresos los clientes han aumentado y la calidad de su servicio tambien (son de los primeros que metieron 4g en europa y en brasil estan en ello tb),simplemente ha bajado el gasto medio por linea pero se ha ampliado la profunfidad de mercado,fidelizan a sus clientes.La estoy vigilando,la clave para entrar es la recompra de cortos.


----------



## bertok (14 Ago 2013)

Merece la pena leerlo con calma para saber qué va a pasar en cuanto dejen de meter metadona en el mercado. Con numeracos y todo ....

US Treasury Finally Admits The Truth: It's All POMO | Zero Hedge

*US Treasury Finally Admits The Truth: It's All POMO
*

Back in 2010, when few still dared to question that the entire move in the market is predicated on the Fed's daily POMO (then still on QE2), we laid out, in a way so easy even a caveman could grasp it, how every tiny move in the stock market is nothing but a function of the Fed's daily POMO on those days in which Bernanke would be directly injecting liquidity into the capital markets using his Primary Dealer frontmen. Since then nearly three years have passed, and thousands of POMO days. All of which brings us to this quarter's Treasury refunding presentation, and specifically the section "Effects of policy and market structure" from the Presentation to the Treasury Borrowing Advisory Committee, in which we learn that we had in fact been right all along, and that perhaps for the first time ever, the Treasury admitted that not only "no one dares fight the Fed" but that, as expected, it is "all POMO."

There, ****** on page 26, or slide 76 of 100, where the Treasury discusses "The Impact Of Monetary Policy", the biggest "conspiracy theory" of all becomes merely the latest conspiracy fact. First, for corporate bonds...



But just as importantly, for stocks.



But most importantly, and tying it all together, POMO. Only this time, finally, the US Treasury finally admits it.




*So, thanks to the US Treasury, we know that between January 2009 and April 2013, on days in which the Fed POMO was more than $5 billion, the stock market rose a total of 570 points, on days in which the POMO was less than $5 billion, the cumulative stock market gain was "only" 141 points, and when there was no POMO, the S&P gained... -51 points.
*

And like that, another conspiracy theory bites the dust. Are any left? Oh yes, Gold isn't manipulated because alleging "gold manipulation" is unfit for polite, dignified society and is best left to the realms of the conspiracy theorists. 

Source: US Treasury


----------



## Tono (14 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Difícilmente veo viable a FCC ...
> 
> El peso de la deuda bancaria forzará a FCC a emitir bonos por 600 millones - elEconomista.es



Si no leí mal este año tiene todavía pendientes 3.600M de vencimientos de deuda.

En este valor se ve venir la penetradora de Atman a toda máquina.

(salvo, como dije el otro día, que encuentren minas de oro construyendo el metro de Riad)


----------



## atman (14 Ago 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Si no leí mal este año tiene todavía pendientes 3.600M de vencimientos de deuda.
> 
> En este valor se ve venir la penetradora de Atman a toda máquina.
> 
> (salvo, como dije el otro día, que encuentren minas de oro construyendo el metro de Riad)



pitrolio, pitrolio barato, 
compra morito pitrolio...


----------



## Tono (14 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Merece la pena leerlo con calma para saber qué va a pasar en cuanto dejen de meter metadona en el mercado. Con numeracos y todo ....
> 
> US Treasury Finally Admits The Truth: It's All POMO | Zero Hedge



Que viene a ser la cosa más simple. El dinero inyectado para fortalecer la economía real se va al casino particular de quien tiene acceso a él, mientras que la plebe está a dos velas.
Cuando reviente, porque reventar reventará, espero ver trozos de broker salpicando mis ventanas.


----------



## ponzi (14 Ago 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Si no leí mal este año tiene todavía pendientes 3.600M de vencimientos de deuda.
> 
> En este valor se ve venir la penetradora de Atman a toda máquina.
> 
> (salvo, como dije el otro día, que encuentren minas de oro construyendo el metro de Riad)



Como negocio lo tiene muy mal lo que pasa que sacyr y fcc a corto y medio plazo tienen liquidez,sobre todo sacyr con las acciones de repsol que son 2200 mill.Una vez terminada la recompra yo no me quedaria a verlas venir


----------



## atman (14 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Merece la pena leerlo con calma para saber qué va a pasar en cuanto dejen de meter metadona en el mercado. Con numeracos y todo ....
> 
> *So, thanks to the US Treasury, we know that between January 2009 and April 2013, on days in which the Fed POMO was more than $5 billion, the stock market rose a total of 570 points, on days in which the POMO was less than $5 billion, the cumulative stock market gain was "only" 141 points, and when there was no POMO, the S&P gained... -51 points.
> *


----------



## bertok (14 Ago 2013)

atman dijo:


>



Se trata de una de las mayores manipulaciones de la historia.


----------



## atman (14 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Se trata de una de las mayores manipulaciones de la historia.



Si. Ya. Bueno. Yo pensaba en lo que suponía una bajadita de 570 para mi posi... :XX:


----------



## bertok (14 Ago 2013)

atman dijo:


> Si. Ya. Bueno. Yo pensaba en lo que suponía una bajadita de 570 para mi posi... :XX:



Lo que han ido comprando ¿qué es?, ¿futuros sobre el SP?, ¿acciones?


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Ago 2013)

el sp500 se va a los 2000 aprox , advertidos quedan , no hay porvenir en el siemprebajismo :no:


----------



## atman (14 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Lo que han ido comprando ¿qué es?, ¿futuros sobre el SP?, ¿acciones?



Ha dado para todo... y todos los mercados... y al final da igual: si baja, baja (punto).

Lo de Icahn de ayer en Apple ha sido la forma de salir airoso con buenas plusvis. Luego con cualquier excusa dice que ha deshecho la posición y por el camino le saca un 25% que sobre los 1.000 millones que dice haber puesto, dan unos beneficios no de 8 sino de 9 cifras...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Ago 2013)

Lo de usa es similar al tocomocho germano durante la reunificación. Los germanos se inventaron un dinero que venía de la nada y lo repartieron por europa, esperando ahora que ese dinero inventado sea devuelto con aquel proveniente de trabajo. Pues los usanos igual, se inventan dinero, lo meten en empresas (o especulan con el) y en el futuro pues será devuelto (o no :


----------



## Sin_Perdón (14 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Lo de usa es similar al tocomocho germano durante la reunificación. Los germanos se inventaron un dinero que venía de la nada y lo repartieron por europa, esperando ahora que ese dinero inventado sea devuelto con aquel proveniente de trabajo. Pues los usanos igual, se inventan dinero, lo meten en empresas (o especulan con el) y en el futuro pues será devuelto (o no :



¿Sigues corto en CAC ? a mi me está a punto de petar el SL....


----------



## Tono (14 Ago 2013)

*Fed could begin reducing bond buys in September: Lockhart*

y después viene Octubre.



> (Reuters) - The Federal Reserve could begin reducing its bond-buying stimulus as early as its September meeting despite inflation being below target, Atlanta Fed President Dennis Lockhart said on Tuesday.



Fed could begin reducing bond buys in September: Lockhart | Reuters


----------



## atman (14 Ago 2013)

Supongo que el SP intentará al menos abrir al menos en los 94-95. Como abramos por debajo de los 90... yo diría que se puede dar un buen piño...

---------- Post added 14-ago-2013 at 12:58 ----------




Tono dijo:


> *Fed could begin reducing bond buys in September: Lockhart*
> 
> y después viene Octubre.
> 
> ...



Ayer volvió a salir y ya dijo que sería en cualquiera de las 3 tres reuniones mensuales que quedan en el año, así que alargamos un poco más el plazo y la incertidumbre y aseguramos que efectivamente la medida se va a tomar.


----------



## Tono (14 Ago 2013)

es lo que dijo ayer precisamente Atman. 

Y esta es de hoy. 
Que les jodan, que les jodan (y lo dice uno que paga 5 veces más impuestos que hace 1 año). Un día de estos voy a sacar mis dos 45cm y no va quedar títere con cabeza en mi delegación de Hacienda, grrrrrrrrrr

*El Gobierno recauda 2.000 millones de euros menos de lo previsto con sus medidas de ajuste fiscal*

El Gobierno recauda 2.000 millones de euros menos de lo previsto con sus medidas de ajuste fiscal,Datos macroeconmicos, economa y poltica - Expansin.com


----------



## Janus (14 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Difícilmente veo viable a FCC ...
> 
> El peso de la deuda bancaria forzará a FCC a emitir bonos por 600 millones - elEconomista.es
> 
> ...




Ya ves, emiten bonos a mayor interés para pagar los bonos emitidos en 2009. Es una patada a seguir empeñando cada vez más a la propiedad.

---------- Post added 14-ago-2013 at 13:09 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> Es justamente como hay que llevar un negocio,si ves que el tipo medio es elevado y que el endeudamiento asi como el capex de brasil suben es absurdo que descapitalices la empresa con dividendos elevados,*pt es capaz de generar mas valor para sus sccionistas con ese dinero dentro que fuera de la emp*.Creo que el ceo es muy bueno,de lo mejorcito del sector.La clave es que aunque han bajado los ingresos los clientes han aumentado y la calidad de su servicio tambien (son de los primeros que metieron 4g en europa y en brasil estan en ello tb),simplemente ha bajado el gasto medio por linea pero se ha ampliado la profunfidad de mercado,fidelizan a sus clientes.La estoy vigilando,la clave para entrar es la recompra de cortos.



Los accionistas hoy en el mercado dicen que no están de acuerdo con esa frase.::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Ago 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> ¿Sigues corto en CAC ? a mi me está a punto de petar el SL....



Yeah!, esto IMHO esta a puntito caramelo, hasta los 4170 estoy tranquilo... peponeus por esa zona harían sentir leve escozor ojal.

tout contrôlé inocho: :cook:


----------



## atman (14 Ago 2013)

Tono dijo:


> es lo que dijo ayer precisamente Atman.
> 
> Y esta es de hoy.
> Que les jodan, que les jodan (y lo dice uno que paga 5 veces más impuestos que hace 1 año). Un día de estos voy a sacar *mis dos 45cm *y no va quedar títere con cabeza en mi delegación de Hacienda, grrrrrrrrrr



Alaaaa.... que no le llegan los 30cm. del forero estandard, no? tienen que ser 45 y con una de repuesto...

No se haga mucha propaganda de esto que...


----------



## Janus (14 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Se trata de una de las mayores manipulaciones de la historia.



*Y por qué no la mayor?*


----------



## Roninn (14 Ago 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Un día de estos voy a sacar mis dos 45cm y no va quedar títere con cabeza en mi delegación de Hacienda, grrrrrrrrrr



¿La media del forero en Burbuja son 30 cm, pero dos de 45 cm?







Quizas quiso ud. decir calibre 45 mm?


----------



## Sin_Perdón (14 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> *Y por qué no la mayor?*



los romanos, allá por el 350 D.C., también jugaban fuerte en eso de devaluar su moneda, creo recordar. Pero sí, tito Bernanke creo que les está superando...:rolleye:


----------



## ponzi (14 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Ya ves, emiten bonos a mayor interés para pagar los bonos emitidos en 2009. Es una patada a seguir empeñando cada vez más a la propiedad.
> 
> ---------- Post added 14-ago-2013 at 13:09 ----------
> 
> ...



Porque los accionistas en su gran mayoria solo ven el corto plazo.En todos los negocios a veces aparecen los problemas y eso es lo que esta pasando en PT con Oi,han comprado una teleco con otra cultura empresarial,necesitan readaptar el negocio.Aun no es el momento de comprar,lo sera cuando reduzcan los cortos ,puede ser a 3,2'5 o a 3'5,,hasta que no llegue el momento no lo sabre,persomalmente a lp me fio del ceo,ya ha demostrado en mas de una ocasion que no suele destruir valor a la ligera.Lo fundamental es que reduzcan deuda sobre todo la de brasil y para ello tienen hasta 2018 y poner en cintura a los directivos de Brasil porque portugal y el resto de negocios van muy bien.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (14 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yeah!, esto IMHO esta a puntito caramelo, hasta los 4170 estoy tranquilo... peponeus por esa zona harían sentir leve escozor ojal.
> 
> tout contrôlé inocho: :cook:



pues yo ya tengo algo de ojete calor, may I say....


----------



## Tono (14 Ago 2013)

atman dijo:


> Alaaaa.... que no le llegan los 30cm. del forero estandard, no? tienen que ser 45 y con una de repuesto...
> 
> No se haga mucha propaganda de esto que...



Pues sí, son 45cm el derecho y otros tantos el izquierdo. Y aquí también los usaba hoy de buena gana, les iba a dar de ostias hasta en en el DNI.
Salvados por todos, arruinaron a la gente con preferentes y subordinadas y hoy sube un 5% en bolsa.

Los directivos de Liberbank ganaron 1,7 millones de euros, un 34% más



> Las remuneraciones percibidas por los directivos de Liberbank crecieron un 33,6% en los seis primeros meses del año, hasta un total de 1,712 millones de euros, según ha informado la entidad a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV). Los directivos del grupo fruto de la fusión entre Cajastur, Caja de Extremadura y Caja Cantabria elevaron su salario respecto al primer semestre de 2012, cuando ganaron 1,281 millones.
> 
> De enero a junio, Liberbank obtuvo un beneficio neto atribuido de 52 millones de euros, un 152% superior al registrado en el mismo periodo del año anterior, cuando ganó 21 millones. La entidad, en la línea con los previsto en su plan de recapitalización avalado por Bruselas, alcanzó un 'core capital' del 9,53% a junio de este año.



Los directivos de Liberbank ganaron 1,7 millones de euros, un 34% ms,Banca. Expansin.com


----------



## ponzi (14 Ago 2013)

La clave en Brasil no es mirar la cantidad de ingresos si no el numero de clientes ,cuota de mercado e inversiones en fibra optica y 4g.Al igual que paso en España hace 10 años alli las tarifas estan reduciendose a la vez que se esta ampliando el mercado.Solo hay que pensar cuantos españoles tenian movil y adsl hace 10 años y hoy?y cuanto costaba el adsl hace 10 años y cuanto cuesta hoy?


http://www.expansion.com/agencia/efe/2012/10/11/17698990.html


----------



## Tono (14 Ago 2013)

Calma chicha hoy en el IBEX, no? 







*Portugal vuelve a crecer tras dos años y medio de retroceso*

El PIB crece un sorprendente 1,1% entre abril y junio

Portugal vuelve a crecer tras dos años y medio de retroceso | Economía | EL PAÍS

Ayer hablando en el río con un amigo que trabaja, desde hace 21años, en una gran empresa de Gerona que se dedica a la exportación de hilo de cobre, me comentaba (aparte de que el mercado nacional está muerto como nunca antes lo habían visto) que seguían vendiendo, aunque menos, para Francia y Alemania, pero que habían aumentado las ventas una barbaridad para Portugal.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Ago 2013)

3 Mb/s!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:cook: :cook: :cook: :cook::cook::cook:


----------



## ponzi (14 Ago 2013)

...........


----------



## vmmp29 (14 Ago 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> los romanos, allá por el 350 D.C., también jugaban fuerte en eso de devaluar su moneda, creo recordar. Pero sí, tito Bernanke creo que les está superando...:rolleye:



cuando puedas, cuentanos esa historia, siempre es bueno saber saber que el hombre tropieza una y otra vez en la misma piedra ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Ago 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> cuando puedas, cuentanos esa historia, siempre es bueno saber saber que el hombre tropieza una y otra vez en la misma piedra ::



¿no se la sabe? Era algo así como devaluación de la moneda vía reduciendo la cantidad de plata en los denar¡os y de oro en los aureus. Una perroflautus pecuniam creatio en toda regla. :rolleye:


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Ago 2013)

pero teniendo en cuenta como acabo el imperio romano , podemos decir que fue una inflacion sana 

bueno alcistillas ya queda poco para el pullback


----------



## Zparo reincidente (14 Ago 2013)

Puff,entre a 0,235 y 0,24 en sniace esta mañana ,no mucho dinero,unos 7000 euros.
Me ha llegadoun chivatazo de que habrá noticia esta semana en Cantabria respecto a Sniace.
Me recomendais aguantar????? o vendo ya hoy????

Hoy se manifiestan los trabajadores por la noche


----------



## vmmp29 (14 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿no se la sabe? Era algo así como devaluación de la moneda vía reduciendo la cantidad de plata en los denar¡os y de oro en los aureus. Una perroflautus pecuniam creatio en toda regla. :rolleye:



no si eso lo sé, pero estaría bien ver la subida (coste de la vida) que se produjo


----------



## Sin_Perdón (14 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿no se la sabe? Era algo así como devaluación de la moneda vía reduciendo la cantidad de plata en los denar¡os y de oro en los aureus. Una perroflautus pecuniam creatio en toda regla. :rolleye:



Te me has adelantado pirata !!! Fué un poco el primer dinero fiat de la historia dado que realmente no tenía valor intrínseco casi, al sustituir la plata y el oro por cobre u otro metal no valioso y recubrirlo solo con un baño de los anteriores.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Ago 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> no si eso lo sé, pero estaría bien ver la subida (coste de la vida) que se produjo



1000%


_Con tanto experimento monetario y sin que el emperador lo previese, los precios se dispararon. Caracalla se perdió la fiesta: estando de campaña en Asia, fue apuñalado por uno de sus guardias mientras meaba al borde de un camino. *Una muerte muy propia para uno de los mayores sinvergüenzas de la Historia*._​
.400: Cómo la inflación acabó con el Imperio Romano ~ la Historia sin Historietas

---------- Post added 14-ago-2013 at 15:17 ----------




Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Te me has adelantado pirata !!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Bien, bien. Pues entonces se merece un:


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Ago 2013)

pronto sufriremos los efectos secundarios de las QE , la proxima crisis sera el acabose :fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (14 Ago 2013)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Puff,entre a 0,235 y 0,24 en sniace esta mañana ,no mucho dinero,unos 7000 euros.
> Me ha llegadoun chivatazo de que habrá noticia esta semana en Cantabria respecto a Sniace.
> Me recomendais aguantar????? o vendo ya hoy????
> 
> Hoy se manifiestan los trabajadores por la noche



Difícil predecir porque es un "charro" que puede mover hasta MV con su papertrading. Ahí con 5 duros te sobra 4 para destrozar al valor.


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Ago 2013)

creo que se avecinan un par de años de vacas gordas y luego vendra la verdadera crisis , entonces los vivos envidiaran a los muertos :bla:


----------



## Zparo reincidente (14 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Difícil predecir porque es un "charro" que puede mover hasta MV con su papertrading. Ahí con 5 duros te sobra 4 para destrozar al valor.



eso pienso janus.
Están pendiente de una ayuda para hacer prejubilaciones por lo visto.
Y también buscan a un inversor que entre en el capital,y por lo visto el Gobierno Cantabro está ayudando


----------



## Sin_Perdón (14 Ago 2013)

Salto el SL :ouch: Estás solo pirata. Buena suerte !!!

A ver que hace hoy mi amiga ANR ....


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Ago 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Salto el SL :ouch: Estás solo pirata. Buena suerte !!!
> 
> A ver que hace hoy mi amiga ANR ....



ir a por tu SL


----------



## Sin_Perdón (14 Ago 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ir a por tu SL



Pero si no estoy dentro !!!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Ago 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Pero si no estoy dentro !!!!!



entonces subir como una condenada


----------



## bertok (14 Ago 2013)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Puff,entre a 0,235 y 0,24 en sniace esta mañana ,no mucho dinero,unos 7000 euros.
> Me ha llegadoun chivatazo de que habrá noticia esta semana en Cantabria respecto a Sniace.
> Me recomendais aguantar????? o vendo ya hoy????
> 
> Hoy se manifiestan los trabajadores por la noche



Jran inversor. El futuro es tuyo :8:


----------



## Zparo reincidente (14 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Jran inversor. El futuro es tuyo :8:



hombre también puedes enseñar plantas como las de POLONIA


----------



## Sin_Perdón (14 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Jran inversor. El futuro es tuyo :8:



Hay es donde te entrenas los findes para el mad-max ? ::


----------



## bertok (14 Ago 2013)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> hombre también puedes enseñar plantas como las de POLONIA



Viendo los headquarters, uufff cualquiera mira en las colonias ::::

---------- Post added 14-ago-2013 at 13:45 ----------

El SP se vuelve empeñar a que busquemos posición de cortos.

Vamos buscando punto de entrada.

---------- Post added 14-ago-2013 at 13:52 ----------




Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Hay es donde te entrenas los findes para el mad-max ? ::



y entre semana también ::::::

[YOUTUBE]SNPJMk2fgJU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## atman (14 Ago 2013)

Que putada! Tenía mis ojos puestos en Cree, como futuro de la iluminación LED... en bolsa no lo llevaba mal... pero hoy se deja un 20%!!!

Supongo que habrá dado malos resultados o algo... un pena... a ver si dejan de una vez los acuerdos cerrados dentro de yankilandia y se lanzan a vender de todo a nivel global...

Mirándolo bien, lo datos no son tan terribles. Lo que pasa es que está disparada, y claro, ahora sobreactúa.


----------



## bertok (14 Ago 2013)

Cuidado con el SP, parece que se va a ir arriba.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (14 Ago 2013)

Alguien más está siguiendo estos dias a las oreras usanas (que mal suena )?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Ago 2013)

cabin in the woods, first 14 mins.... WTF???????????????


----------



## bertok (14 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> cabin in the woods, firsr 14 mins.... WTF???????????????



La voy a ver pero estoy acojonado antes de ponerla en la LED ienso:ienso:ienso:


----------



## atman (14 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Cuidado con el SP, parece que se va a ir arriba.



:no: :Baile:


----------



## itaka (14 Ago 2013)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> eso pienso janus.
> Están pendiente de una ayuda para hacer prejubilaciones por lo visto.
> Y también buscan a un inversor que entre en el capital,y por lo visto el Gobierno Cantabro está ayudando




sniace saldra adelante, la dirección esta jugando con los empleados, para que presionen al gobierno de cantabria que ya he les ha concedido varias cosas, como la bajada del centimo verde. 

las prejubilaciones se haran y contrataran a plantilla nueva (amigos de ugt) con nuevas condiciones salariales más bajas. 

estoy casi seguro que la empresa aguntara. lo que no se decirte si has entrado en buen momento y cuanto valdran las acciones.


----------



## bertok (14 Ago 2013)

atman dijo:


> :no: :Baile:



Trampa bajista ::

Ojo al comportamiento de todos los días. A media tarde expañola, comeinza a subir.


----------



## tarrito (14 Ago 2013)

bajando la "cabina en las maderas" (my Inglihs is midium jai) ::

quién empezó diciendo que estaba veri gut ??

como sea un truñaco os ... :no:


----------



## bertok (14 Ago 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> bajando la "cabina en las maderas" (my Inglihs is midium jai) ::
> 
> quién empezó diciendo que estaba veri gut ??
> 
> como sea un truñaco os ... :no:



Mon, los videos en youtube son la leche.

Estoy con el pañal puesto a punto de dar al PLAY


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Ago 2013)

ya empezamos :cook:


----------



## Sin_Perdón (14 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ya empezamos :cook:



ojete calor...? :fiufiu:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Ago 2013)

spoiler movie



Spoiler



re lol zombies????????


----------



## atman (14 Ago 2013)

JnJ. se deja un 1% a ver si lo pierde y se da un paseo... esta será la típica en entradas tardías de palmar un dólar, vale, palmar 3 con riesgo de más... mejor cerrar...

Gold bugs... cortesía de un surfero...


----------



## hombre-mosca (14 Ago 2013)

atman dijo:


> Que putada! Tenía mis ojos puestos en Cree, como futuro de la iluminación LED... en bolsa no lo llevaba mal... pero hoy se deja un 20%!!!
> 
> Supongo que habrá dado malos resultados o algo... un pena... a ver si dejan de una vez los acuerdos cerrados dentro de yankilandia y se lanzan a vender de todo a nivel global...
> 
> Mirándolo bien, lo datos no son tan terribles. Lo que pasa es que está disparada, y claro, ahora sobreactúa.



Pero hijo miooooo, que hace mirando eso, leds, para iluminacion tiene que mirar aixtron, que hacen los "chismes"  para eso. Y mire tambien los holandeses que tambien saben de eso.


----------



## vmmp29 (14 Ago 2013)

JORRR el ibex hecho hombre no sigue al sp


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Ago 2013)

hasta la jran alcista hay recorrido , ya lo sabeis :bla:


----------



## hombre-mosca (14 Ago 2013)

Bueno, hago un resumen de cosas en las que estoy,

Sigo en eon entrada 12,05x y 02 5,0x.

Eon ha cerrado el gap que tenia pendiente ahora lo tirararan pa´rriba, si hay suerte hasta el fin del mundo. Una vez cerrado el gap pueden tirarlo hasta muy muy arriba, 13,5 es lo que tengo en la cabeza.

02 Se ve hasta en la mayor mier*** de ticks, leoncios han entrado y fuerte, y en 5,3X tienen un ploblema con el gapito que hay, si lo rompen hasta 5,7 por lo menos. Ahi hay mucha "pasta" que esta esperando y "hactuando".

No se si escribire mucho en los proximos dias ... he tenido un "pequeño problema de salud". Todo ok, pero .... No hay ganas de foros, boobies, etc etc.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Ago 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> ojete calor...? :fiufiu:



naaa la peli, pero no es tanto acojone como la de ayer,de hecho me tiene intrigado :rolleye:


----------



## atman (14 Ago 2013)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Pero hijo miooooo, que hace mirando eso, leds, para iluminacion tiene que mirar aixtron, que hacen los "chismes"  para eso. Y mire tambien los holandeses que tambien saben de eso.



Aixtron monta wafers, Cree monta bombillas, no quería poner pasta ni una ni en otra, pero me interesaba como usuario. Y hoy por hoy sus sistemas son algo mejores que los SMD. Problema que en su momento cerró acuerdos para venta exclusiva con Wal-mart que ahora le dice que hay que estar a lo firmado... así que aquí nos tenemos que conformar con lo que hay...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Ago 2013)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cuidese! :rolleye::rolleye:


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Ago 2013)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Bueno, hago un resumen de cosas en las que estoy,
> 
> Sigo en eon entrada 12,05x y 02 5,0x.
> 
> ...



recuperese pronto mi helmano y regrese mas fuerte aun , pero si la cosa se complica piense en positivo , morirse no es tan malo :Aplauso:

hace poco me detectaron deficiencia de flan , pero ahora ya estoy mucho mejor


----------



## hombre-mosca (14 Ago 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> recuperese pronto mi helmano y regrese mas fuerte aun , pero si la cosa se complica piense en positivo , morirse no es tan malo :Aplauso:
> 
> hace poco me detectaron deficiencia de flan , pero ahora ya estoy mucho mejor



Mira que tengo que estar joXXXdo, pero le doy un zanks.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (14 Ago 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> recuperese pronto mi helmano y regrese mas fuerte aun , pero si la cosa se complica piense en positivo , morirse no es tan malo :Aplauso:
> 
> hace poco me detectaron deficiencia de flan , pero ahora ya estoy mucho mejor



Es que ya se ha muerto usted alguna vez ? ::


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Ago 2013)

si , digo no , ahora mismo no me aclaro ienso:

moska seguramente se a fracturado algun hueso , tipico del verano ienso:


----------



## amago45 (14 Ago 2013)

Ojo PRISA

Esta vez se me escapó ... no se puede trabajar tanto ;-)

Edito: Ha entrado AURIGA comprando a mercado como si no hubiera mañana y ha revolucionado el BID. Vuelve todo a su cauce ... hasta la subasta 8:8:8:


----------



## hombre-mosca (14 Ago 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> si , digo no , ahora mismo no me aclaro ienso:
> 
> moska seguramente se a fracturado algun hueso , tipico del verano ienso:



Mira tio, has batido el record ... Que te follen!!!!!!!. Es que me da igual que me baneen para siempre.


----------



## atman (14 Ago 2013)

La POMO de hoy no es muy grande, 1500 millones, pero mañana son 4.000 y el viernes 3500... justo en el vencimiento, como de costumbre...


----------



## amago45 (14 Ago 2013)

Esa subasta de PRISA, vamos mamona hasta 0.205 ... ... soltamos papel y a otra cosa mariposa !!! ::::::


----------



## inversobres (14 Ago 2013)

Hemos muerto ya? 8800 a un pasito y americanos fakeando.


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Ago 2013)

moska se a mosqueado , nada tio que de verdad recuperate y vuelve pronto que aqui MV te esperara con un owned como bienvenida 

bueno ibex imparable hacia la jran alcista , a 160 pipos aprox :fiufiu:


----------



## inversobres (14 Ago 2013)

Ihombre-mosca animo y a mirar adelante. Otros tambien andamos perseguidos por la salud. Hay que aguantar como sea.

Animo.


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Ago 2013)

si moska animo compadre , pero si eso tampoco luches mucho , dejate llevar ienso:


----------



## ponzi (14 Ago 2013)

Mucho animo hombre mosca


http://www.ivoox.com/castagenesis-polinomia-14-08-2013-audios-mp3_rf_2283253_1.html

No se salva ni uno, este es el mundo empresarial español, i+d en estado puro.

No os perdáis el podcast porque pegan un repaso al ibex entero


----------



## hombre-mosca (14 Ago 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> si moska animo compadre , pero si eso tampoco luches mucho , dejate llevar ienso:



Mire Usted, que ya me he tranquilizado, para eso està la paciencia que en muchos casos es cuasi infinita... pero cuasi, para mi personalmente es asi.

Solo le digo que quizas Usted sea una persona todavia llena de muchas hormonas (y disfrute de ellas, se lo digo en serio). No deje un momento el no utilizarlas a buen fin ...

Hay procesos en esta vida que son muy lentos y no por ello quiero en ningun momento cortar a otras personas que se encuentran en otros tramos de la vida el gusto y el disfrute de ellos. Que para eso hemos sido hechos, para disfrutar cada uno de esos momentos en la "forma" y "manera" que el cuerpo nos los permite.

Pero ello no da para tomar "a menos" cosas que Usted desconoce, pero amigo mio, conocera, creame hamijo, que Usted los conocera y los vivira.... si tiene suerte... que se la deseo a cualquiera.

Perdonenme este post demasiado personal en un hilo que va de bolsa y no de cosas que ya llegaran ... en un tiempo, por suerte segun veo, bastante lejano.


----------



## Malus (14 Ago 2013)

Que no sea nada hombre-mosca. A mi también me llega con lo mío.


----------



## ponzi (14 Ago 2013)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Puff,entre a 0,235 y 0,24 en sniace esta mañana ,no mucho dinero,unos 7000 euros.
> Me ha llegadoun chivatazo de que habrá noticia esta semana en Cantabria respecto a Sniace.
> Me recomendais aguantar????? o vendo ya hoy????
> 
> Hoy se manifiestan los trabajadores por la noche



Se han quedado apenas sin liquidez, tienen 2,4 mill de caja y solo de intereses pagan mas de 3 mill al año.A mi me parece un mal negocio, les esta fallando la capacidad de generar caja, por 19 mill de capitalización si hacen una ampliación de capital cosa que lo doy casi por seguro el negocio puede seguir tirando unos años mas ya que han conseguido bajar el capex. La clave es que por A o por B aquí tiene que entrar mas dinero...se huele una ampliación de capital vía sector publico a km.


http://investing.businessweek.com/r...:SM&dataset=cashFlow&period=A&currency=native


Lo veo una apuesta muy arriesgada, yo no meteria dinero ahi.ahora si al ayuntamiento de torrelavega le da por inyectar dinero sin contrapartida al menos valdrá el doble.


----------



## atman (14 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Se han quedado apenas sin liquidez, tienen 2,4 mill de caja y solo de intereses pagan mas de 3 mill al año.A mi me parece un mal negocio, les esta fallando la capacidad de generar caja, por 19 mill de capitalización si hacen una ampliación de capital cosa que lo doy casi por seguro el negocio puede seguir tirando unos años mas ya que han conseguido bajar el capex. La clave es que por A o por B aquí tiene que entrar mas dinero...se huele una ampliación de capital vía sector publico a km.
> 
> SNIACE-SOC NAC IND APLIC CEL (SNC:Continuous): Financial Statements - Businessweek
> 
> Lo veo una apuesta muy arriesgada, yo no meteria dinero ahi.ahora si al ayuntamiento de torrelavega le da por inyectar dinero sin contrapartida al menos valdrá el doble.



Por eso quieren que ponga la pasta el gobierno... porque ellos no sacan ni pa pipas... a ver si les pagan la reconversión que ellos no pueden pagar.

Edito: Perdón no había leído el texto tras el enlace...


----------



## ponzi (14 Ago 2013)

atman dijo:


> Por eso quieren que ponga la pasta el gobierno... porque ellos no sacan ni pa pipas... a ver si les pagan la reconversión que ellos no pueden pagar.



Casi todo lo que sacan de margen bruto se va en la mano de obra y si sobra algo se lo lleva el banco via intereses.Es que el negocio es ruinoso a no poder mas, necesitan el dinero publico mas que un bebe la leche materna.Hace 4 años tenían mas de 6 mill de caja hoy en día apenas llegan a los 2,4.Aquí hay que meter la tijera en el tema laboral (bajadas salariales de al menos el 30%) y recibir unos cuantos milloncejos para reestructurar de arriba abajo el negocio y sospecho que como mínimo deben ser unos 10-20 millones.


----------



## ponzi (14 Ago 2013)

Min 1:40

"La empresa si no es con viscocel no tiene viabilidad...que se os meta bien en la cabeza"

[youtube]chm4Vk5uvC4[/youtube]


No se zparo no les veo yo con demasiadas ganas de bajarse el sueldo un 30% o mas..


----------



## atman (14 Ago 2013)

Y digo si despues de tanta historia sigue abierta... ¿que van a hacer los ecologistas? Siempre la han tenido atravesada...


----------



## ponzi (14 Ago 2013)

atman dijo:


> Y digo si despues de tanta historia sigue abierta... ¿que van a hacer los ecologistas? Siempre la han tenido atravesada...



Ahora contaminan menos, ya al menos no se ve el arco iris en el besaya. Al final echaran al 30% de la plantilla vía prejubilaciones doradas que pagaremos todos e inyectaran 10-20-30 millones. La estructuración pasa si o si por reducir el gasto en personal, no queda otra.


----------



## jopitxujo (14 Ago 2013)

¿Qué me dicen de ANR?
Está calentita.


----------



## ponzi (14 Ago 2013)

A diferencia de Telefónica en Portugal Telecom el EBITDA ha crecido desde niveles de 2008-2009. Han pasado de unos 1500 mill a mas de 2200 mill.

http://www.telecom.pt/InternetResou...vestidores/infofinanceira/reltrim/restrim.htm


----------



## atman (14 Ago 2013)

There we go, friends!!

JnJ perdiendo un 2,5%, Google, Microsoft, Home depot, Comcast... entre 1 y 2% ....de momento susto, porque no veo ese gran volumen y el VIX no se mueve... pero... en fín, están sondando el mercado, como toquen hueco en algún sitio, pataplaff...


----------



## ponzi (14 Ago 2013)

Hisholines que operadora tiene mejor fama en Brasil?

http://www.signalstelecomnews.com/i...o-celular-en-el-mayor-mercado-latinoamericano


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (14 Ago 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> ¿Qué me dicen de ANR?
> Está calentita.



Parece que rompe por arriba::

Es esta la buena Janus?ienso:


----------



## vmmp29 (14 Ago 2013)

que te mejores hombre mosca


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (14 Ago 2013)

Buenas, vuelvo de vacaciones y el SP500 después de arañar los 1700, parece que amaga hacia abajo.
A ver si da un buen susto porque hay una calma tensa que es insoportable.


----------



## atman (14 Ago 2013)

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' data='http://www.reuters.com/resources_v2/flash/video_embed.swf?videoId=248451037&edition=BETAUS' id='rcomVideo_248451037' width='460' height='259'> <param name='movie' value='http://www.reuters.com/resources_v2/flash/video_embed.swf?videoId=248451037&edition=BETAUS'></param> <param name='allowFullScreen' value='true'></param> <param name='allowScriptAccess' value='always'></param> <param name='wmode' value='transparent'></param> <embed src='http://www.reuters.com/resources_v2/flash/video_embed.swf?videoId=248451037&edition=BETAUS' type='application/x-shockwave-flash' allowfullscreen='true' allowScriptAccess='always' width='460' height='259' wmode='transparent'></embed> </object>


----------



## Janus (14 Ago 2013)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Parece que rompe por arriba::
> 
> Es esta la buena Janus?ienso:



Hay que estar atentos.


----------



## ponzi (14 Ago 2013)

Atman en bloomberg estaban hablando de apple

Yo personalmente veo mejor a apple que a google la verdad, sobre los 400 ya dije que aunque fuese una empresa muy capitalizada podría ser una oportunidad de compra, una caja de 140.000 mill no se ve todos los días.


----------



## jaialro (14 Ago 2013)

Esta de una jodienda el sp estos días que no atino nada en la operativa. Muy errático estoy.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Ago 2013)

Hensanta...unos chavales de menos de 
30 , comentando que tienen hipoteca hasta los 67... :banghead:


----------



## egarenc (14 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> miércoles voy a verla  , que hay buen precio (3€ en el cine :Aplauso
> 
> ---------- Post added 12-ago-2013 at 17:26 ----------
> 
> ...



vamos a ver si podemos verla dentro de un rato, le he dicho a la media costilla que es un drama, supongo que colará. Por si acaso prepararé un par de estos...


----------



## ponzi (14 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Hensanta...unos chavales de menos de
> 30 , comentando que tienen hipoteca hasta los 67... :banghead:



En donde te has metido?eso da mas miedo que evil dead


----------



## HisHoliness (14 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Hisholines que operadora tiene mejor fama en Brasil?
> 
> Brasil ? Freno al crecimiento celular en el mayor mercado latinoamericano



Todas tienen mala fama. El top five de reclamaciones a lo que seria "Consumo" aqui son las telcos y algun banco. 
Pero vamos las más conocidas son VIVO, Claro y Oi, creo que por ese orden, luego están TIM, Nextel...
Depende mucho del Estadoo Ciudad en la que te encuentre, es curioso pero en unos sitios unas funcionan mucho mejor que otras, de hecho, los comerciales que viajan mucho suslen tener varios chips de diferentes compañias segun al estado al que viajen...


----------



## tarrito (14 Ago 2013)

acabo de ver la de la cabaña 

digno de mencionar; se ve a una pelirroja en bragas + las tetitas de una rubia ... y fin de la cita

Criticando pelis no tengo precio ::

lo mejor, la escena que la pelirroja le da al botón de *SELL SELL* y no veas como acaban todos los jodidos larguistas :: :XX:


----------



## juanfer (14 Ago 2013)

atman dijo:


> Aixtron monta wafers, Cree monta bombillas, no quería poner pasta ni una ni en otra, pero me interesaba como usuario. Y hoy por hoy sus sistemas son algo mejores que los SMD. Problema que en su momento cerró acuerdos para venta exclusiva con Wal-mart que ahora le dice que hay que estar a lo firmado... así que aquí nos tenemos que conformar con lo que hay...



Los que mas patentes tienen y hace mas tiempo que están en el mundo led es philips.


----------



## ponzi (15 Ago 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Todas tienen mala fama. El top five de reclamaciones a lo que seria "Consumo" aqui son las telcos y algun banco.
> Pero vamos las más conocidas son VIVO, Claro y Oi, creo que por ese orden, luego están TIM, Nextel...
> Depende mucho del Estadoo Ciudad en la que te encuentre, es curioso pero en unos sitios unas funcionan mucho mejor que otras, de hecho, los comerciales que viajan mucho suslen tener varios chips de diferentes compañias segun al estado al que viajen...



Vaya desparrame de país, me recuerda mucho a España hace 10-12 años, dependiendo de lugar iban mejor unas u otras operadoras. Es curioso me he leído los informes de telefónica y de Portugal telecom y los dos hablan de las mismas cifras,el mercado Brasileño aun esta casi sin explotar, la profundidad del mercado puede ser del entorno del 16% si tenemos en cuenta que en usa uno de los países donde las telecomunicación están mas generalizadas es del 84% nos damos cuenta que aun queda mucho trabajo por hacer en el país carioca.


----------



## HisHoliness (15 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Vaya desparrame de país, me recuerda mucho a España hace 10-12 años, dependiendo de lugar iban mejor unas u otras operadoras. Es curioso me he leído los informes de telefónica y de Portugal telecom y los dos hablan de las mismas cifras,el mercado Brasileño aun esta casi sin explotar, la profundidad del mercado puede ser del entorno del 16% si tenemos en cuenta que en usa uno de los países donde las telecomunicación están mas generalizadas es del 84% nos damos cuenta que aun queda mucho trabajo por hacer en el país carioca.



Una puntualizacion ponzi: carioca: gentilicio de la ciudad de río de Janeiro. Fluminense: del estado de Rio de Janeiro, Paulista: del estado de sao paulo, paulistano, de la ciudad de sao Paulo.


----------



## atman (15 Ago 2013)

Extenso artículo donde diseccionan y justifican la tendencia bajista...

Kass: 10 Reasons the Market Has Peaked - TheStreet

y aún se deja cosas... India Fighting Worst Crisis Since 1991 and stop capital outflows that are pushing the economy towards crisis.




En fín, caballeros me cojo unos días de merecido descanso. Vendré de visita, pero escribir desde la tablet o el móvil es un coñazo. Y además procuraré estar desconectado todo lo posible.

Me hubiera gustado dejar las posis cerradas, y más con los vencimientos del viernes ahí... pero creo que dejo todo más o menos atado ante cualquier imprevisto.

Pero no me tiren mucho las Gamesas ¿vale? Al resto, dinamita...


----------



## hydra69 (15 Ago 2013)

Venga que os lo dejo puesto...tenéis competencia de esa sana en casa ...::::::

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...se-trading-de-corto-plazo-y-chicharreros.html


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Ago 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> Venga que os lo dejo puesto...tenéis competencia de esa sana en casa ...::::::
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...se-trading-de-corto-plazo-y-chicharreros.html



hilo-de-bolsa-inversion-*seria*-abstenerse-trading-de-corto-plazo-y-*chicharreros*


Joder, nos han calao....:: :: ::


----------



## Sin_Perdón (15 Ago 2013)

A ver cuanto tarda el jato en ir a explicarles la jran bajista 
:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## FranR (15 Ago 2013)

Mal empieza el hilo serio de Bolsa. Tres fotos, dos tíos muy feos y una titi a la que no se le aprecian las boobs. No le ve futuro a ese hilo, la gente va a perder dinero igual que aquí y encima no les alegras el día... Intenta ocupar un nicho de mercado ya cubierto.... POR CARPATOS :::::XX:


P. D. He tenido que trolear, ha sido superior a mis fuerzas


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Ago 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Mal empieza el hilo serio de Bolsa. Tres fotos, dos tíos muy feos y una titi a la que no se le aprecian las boobs. No le ve futuro a ese hilo, la gente va a perder dinero igual que aquí y encima no les alegras el día... Intenta ocupar un nicho de mercado ya cubierto.... POR CARPATOS :::::XX:
> 
> 
> P. D. He tenido que trolear, ha sido superior a mis fuerzas



llevales el mensaje de las jrandes tendenciales , llevales la luz y ganaras el corazon del mundo para ti flandercito :Aplauso:


----------



## FranR (15 Ago 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> llevales el mensaje de las jrandes tendenciales , llevales la luz y ganaras el corazon del mundo para ti flandercito :Aplauso:



Arensivia vete al otro hilo, regalan un bote de whiskas y un carajillo mañanero de Terry a los nuevos foreros.


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Ago 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Arensivia vete al otro hilo, regalan un bote de whiskas y un carajillo mañanero de Terry a los nuevos foreros.



llevales la luz de mi mensaje cojones ya :no:


----------



## FranR (15 Ago 2013)

El IBEX está muerto.... Todos de puente, hasta que lleguen los americanos con la vara a sacar a la gente del chiringuito


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Ago 2013)

pues MV sabe de alguien que va a estar mas muerto que el ibex , primer aviso :fiufiu:


----------



## hydra69 (15 Ago 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Q4Hghzk-9tY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]L_fCqg92qks[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tio Masclet (15 Ago 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> llevales la luz de mi mensaje cojones ya :no:



Pero vaya ustec. Su conosimiento es suyo, por lo tanto, lléveles "la luz de su mensaje", antes de que empiezen a perder platita. Haga honor a su inmensa generosidad.
Por cierto, buenos días gente de bien.


----------



## FranR (15 Ago 2013)

As urdi el espaol Martn-Artajo el gran escndalo de Wall Street | Economa | elmundo.es

Que grande el tío... Mientras salían las cuentas 10 minolles + bonus... Cuando hubo pérdidas, falsea las cuentas I+D+I Español Como pise suelo americano 10 años no se los quita ni el Litri


----------



## Algas (15 Ago 2013)

Buenos días,

mi chicharro favorito, el SAN, en el que entré la semana pasada, sigue subiendo poco a poco y sin hacer ruído. Yo le veo por encima de los 6€ en un par de semanas ).

También le veo potencial a ibertrola, pero ahí no he entrado, no al menos hasta que cierre lo de CFG (que debe de estar a puntito ya). Me da que llega a los 5€

Todo este sueño húmedo lo veo a un mes como mucho, antes de que empiecen los movimientos turbios propiciados por las elecciones germanas, y con ellas el guano, la jran bajista, la expulsión de Grecia...:fiufiu:

Sea como fuere escrito queda::, si tal ya vendré a por mi owned:ouch:

Y tras dar la paliza hablando de bolsa...


----------



## Tio Masclet (15 Ago 2013)

Lo de FCC, ¿lo ven como un descanso, o como el inicio de una corrección?


----------



## jaialro (15 Ago 2013)

Lentisimo todo. Lo mejor cerrar las pantallas y a dar una vuelta por el campo.


----------



## vmmp29 (15 Ago 2013)

FranR dijo:


> As urdi el espaol Martn-Artajo el gran escndalo de Wall Street | Economa | elmundo.es
> 
> Que grande el tío... Mientras salían las cuentas 10 minolles + bonus... Cuando hubo pérdidas, falsea las cuentas I+D+I Español Como pise suelo americano 10 años no se los quita ni el Litri



bueno teniendo de compañero a Madoff no se va a aburrir ::


----------



## FranR (15 Ago 2013)

Ante una pregunta en el blog he metido esto... si alguien quiere pasarlo a un gráfico pues perfecto.

"Llevamos cuatro días que el nivel superior va casi clavado. Estamos metidos en un canal alcista muy claro, pero que no es capaz (o no quieren) de romper esa figura técnica que están formando. 

Cuando los niveles coinciden con una de estas figuras (según mi teoría, si podemos sacar los niveles numéricamente es que alguien o entre muchos manejan esto a su antojo, dibujando figuras técnicas que rompen cuando les interesa para maximizar beneficio), es que están formando una nueva "serie" de ruptura fuerte.

Bueno volvamos al tema del canal: Este tiene una anchura de unos 85 puntos por lo que se rompería la alcista por abajo, en los 8.714 (hoy.

Por técnico, lo "normal" sería un giro en breve a los 858x, y ahí formar una figura de máximos crecientes a medio, para ir a la zona 9500-600 ampliable a los 10.000(Veremos a expertos decir que vamos a esa zona esperando que se forme esta figura, estarían tranquilos con un rebote en la zona 85xx)

A mi lo que me sale por niveles: Si nos metemos en lateral, subiremos y fuerte, porque relajarían IF.(Esto lo comenté no hace mucho, no se si aquí o en el foro) Si hacemos giro caeremos a los 8150 post 858x aprox, rebote 8.3xx y luego caída fuerte.

Tiempo al tiempo, es lo único que se puede decir."

P.D. Probar con gráfico a horas, en diario son pocas sesiones.


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Ago 2013)

flanderERRE veo esos 8150 o un poco mas arriba digamos entre 8150-8250 para culminar el pullback , tambien veo esos 9500-9600 y luego triangulo :bla:

pero olvidate de nivelitos , el pullback se hara en 5 o 6 sesiones a lo mucho


----------



## FranR (15 Ago 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> flanderERRE veo esos 8150 o un poco mas arriba digamos entre 8150-8250 para culminar el pullback , tambien veo esos 9500-9600 y luego triangulo :bla:
> 
> pero olvidate de nivelitos , el pullback se hara en 5 o 6 sesiones a lo mucho



Veo que estás aprendiendo... sigue entrando al blog y llegarás a otro nivel de sublimación bursati.

Yo no veo los 9500 si no tenemos un pull a los 8580 y rebota con fuerza para romper los máximos de ahora...si no, solo veo guano por todos lados.


----------



## bertok (15 Ago 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> acabo de ver la de la cabaña
> 
> digno de mencionar; se ve a una pelirroja en bragas + las tetitas de una rubia ... y fin de la cita
> 
> ...



La primera mitad de la película está pasable, la segunda mitad está muy bien.

Me ha gustado pero no llega ni al 20% de acojone de evil dead.


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Ago 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Veo que estás aprendiendo... sigue entrando al blog y llegarás a otro nivel de sublimación bursati.
> 
> Yo no veo los 9500 si no tenemos un pull a los 8580 y rebota con fuerza para romper los máximos de ahora...si no, solo veo guano por todos lados.



el cualo ? :rolleye:

hace ya varios dias subi un grafico asi que de blog na , pull a los 8580 no tendremos , es pull a la jran bajista 8200 aprox 

los 8570 estan reservados para otra cosa , es un nivelito pero todavia no sera de utilidad :bla:


----------



## bertok (15 Ago 2013)




----------



## muertoviviente (15 Ago 2013)

flanderERRE no se aclara porque no tiene FED en las jrandes alcista y bajista :rolleye:

señor bertok buenos dias como esta por la trinchera ienso:


----------



## Tono (15 Ago 2013)

Una consulta sobre lo que os parecen estas condiciones de oficina directa del B. Popular. Empiezo hoy las vacaciones y quiero aprovechar para aplicar lonchafinismo a todas mis operaciones bancarias.
Si alguien tiene buenas/malas experiencias con ellos se agradece el comentario.



> Tarifa Plana 2,50 € en comisión de compraventas online de acciones y ETF del Mercado Continuo
> Al hacerse cliente de oficinadirecta.com le aplicamos, automaticamente, durante tres meses, una Tarifa Plana de 2,50 € en compraventas online de acciones y ETF del Mercado Continuo, independientemente del importe de la operación.
> Y posteriormente, seguirá disfrutando de su Tarifa Plana 2,50 €, mientras mantenga sus ingresos mensuales y dos recibos de suministros domiciliados (luz, gas, teléfono fijo, móvil o Internet).
> El cliente deberá abonar los cánones de bolsa que aplique el mercado.
> ...


----------



## romanrdgz (15 Ago 2013)

Buenos días (o tardes). Les leo croissant en mano. No sé por qué, pero había asumido que hoy no habría bolsa. ¿Habéis vuelto a desistir con Sacyr, o seguís todos dentro desde la última vez que os animasteis?


----------



## Tono (15 Ago 2013)

El rally de Bankia desde principios de mes es un atrapa incautos o tiene alguna base?
Lleva un +20% y no parece que pierda fuelle.


----------



## Janus (15 Ago 2013)

Hay alguien muy interesado en que JC Penney no baje de 12,5 usd.

Si miran con detalle y atención la serie de minutos, se puede ver que esporádicamente entra mucho dinero para no perder los 12,5 y también para provocar velas verdes de amplia sombra. Todo en minutos. Alguien no quiere que caiga al menos de momento. Si supera los 13,5 en cierre consolidándolos, se puede marcar un buen paseo al alza.

Es cierto que hay mucho dinero a la venta y que hay amplios paquetes de cortos haciendo sus delicias desde hace meses pero de momento ese/os actores alcistas están consiguiendo claramente que no se pierdan los 12,5 usd.


----------



## hydra69 (15 Ago 2013)

romanrdgz dijo:


> Buenos días (o tardes). Les leo croissant en mano. No sé por qué, pero había asumido que hoy no habría bolsa. ¿Habéis vuelto a desistir con Sacyr, o seguís todos dentro desde la última vez que os animasteis?



Sacyr debe corregir....cuanto?..no lo se pero la espero en 2,80 o menos...el soporte paulistano dijo que andaba por los 2,60


----------



## Janus (15 Ago 2013)

El IBEX más fuerte que ningún otro índice. ¿por qué? - simplemente porque los bancos, que ponderan bastante, están subiendo desde hace semanas y lo están haciendo sin parar.

En el SAN se puede ver una divergencia bajista muy clara entre la serie de precios, en diario, y la evolución del volumen.
En el BBVA se puede ver muy fácil que está ahora frente a los máximos de mayo.

Vamos a ver .................................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Algas (15 Ago 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Tarifa Plana 2,50 € en comisión de compraventas online de acciones y ETF del Mercado Continuo
> Al hacerse cliente de oficinadirecta.com le aplicamos, automaticamente, durante tres meses, una Tarifa Plana de 2,50 € en compraventas online de acciones y ETF del Mercado Continuo, independientemente del importe de la operación.
> Y posteriormente, seguirá disfrutando de su Tarifa Plana 2,50 €, mientras mantenga sus ingresos mensuales y dos recibos de suministros domiciliados (luz, gas, teléfono fijo, móvil o Internet).
> El cliente deberá abonar los cánones de bolsa que aplique el mercado.
> ...



Siendo un largoplacista sigo prefiriendo ING, que aunque te clave una comisión de 12€ por la compra, si vas a mantener, sale mejor:
En el POP-> 2,50€ compra + 1€/mes*12meses= 14,50€ el primer año, y a partir de ahí más.
En ING solo tienes que hacer 2 operaciones al año (una por trimestre natural).

Selfbank también sale barato, y tiene una opción de alquilar tus acciones (te paga el dividendo y se compromete a devolvértelas), y así también te quedas sin comisiones de custodia y mantenimiento (de momento son gratis hasta el 2014). Yo esto todavía lo ando mirando, estoy en seflbank para movimientos a corto-medio plazo.

Yo miré varias cuentas de valores y al final el mantener dos o tres valores un año te salía más o menos en todos por lo mismo, el que no te cobraba por mantenimiento te cobraba por poner un stop loss, o por cobrar dividendos:bla:, la mayor diferencia está en dos variables: número de operaciones y tiempo en que vas a mantener las acciones.

No me gustan los bancos en los que tienes que cumplir un montón de condiciones para ahorrarte cuatro euros, el día que te descuidas te los ventilan!!

megaowned: a lo mejor solamente estaba preguntando por el popular y yo contándole obviedades:::ouch:


----------



## Tono (15 Ago 2013)

Gracias Algas, todo lo que has comentado me interesa. 
Perspectivas de los valores IBEX a un año vista según Expansión.







¿Qué valores del Ibex están en la pista de despegue?,Inversión - Bolsas - Mercados. Expansión.com


----------



## ponzi (15 Ago 2013)

Algas dijo:


> Siendo un largoplacista sigo prefiriendo ING, que aunque te clave una comisión de 12€ por la compra, si vas a mantener, sale mejor:
> En el POP-> 2,50€ compra + 1€/mes*12meses= 14,50€ el primer año, y a partir de ahí más.
> En ING solo tienes que hacer 2 operaciones al año (una por trimestre natural).
> 
> ...



Desde el momento que aguantas mas de 6 meses y haces operativas como mínimo de 3000 ya te sale a cuenta ing.Ahora si haces 20 operaciones al mes pues igual no te compensa.


----------



## Tio Masclet (15 Ago 2013)

romanrdgz dijo:


> Buenos días (o tardes). Les leo croissant en mano. No sé por qué, pero había asumido que hoy no habría bolsa. ¿Habéis vuelto a desistir con Sacyr, o seguís todos dentro desde la última vez que os animasteis?



El que suscribe sigue dentro, esperando que se decida a pegar el arreón.


----------



## ponzi (15 Ago 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Una puntualizacion ponzi: carioca: gentilicio de la ciudad de río de Janeiro. Fluminense: del estado de Rio de Janeiro, Paulista: del estado de sao paulo, paulistano, de la ciudad de sao Paulo.



Esta bien saberlo...Uno se acostumbra a dar por validas expresiones que a veces no lo son, simplemente por ver esas frases o palabras en los medios de comunicacion una y otra vez de forma machacante ...como dce el dicho el saber no ocupa lugar

http://www.elblogoferoz.com/2012/04...ntrada-de-turistas-espanoles-al-pais-carioca/


----------



## Janus (15 Ago 2013)

Vean ARNA. Muy interesante.


----------



## bertok (15 Ago 2013)

A ver si tenemos fortuna ::

Largos en SP500 en 1674,24.


----------



## Tio Masclet (15 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> A ver si tenemos fortuna ::
> 
> Largos en SP500 en 1674,24.



De momento viene coloradito. Suerte.


----------



## paulistano (15 Ago 2013)

romanrdgz dijo:


> Buenos días (o tardes). Les leo croissant en mano. No sé por qué, pero había asumido que hoy no habría bolsa. ¿Habéis vuelto a desistir con Sacyr, o seguís todos dentro desde la última vez que os animasteis?



Yo sigo ahí metido..esperemos que esté cogiendo impulso


----------



## juan35 (15 Ago 2013)

Janus,

en las solares, se acabo lo bueno? o esperas subidas?

Gracias


----------



## bertok (15 Ago 2013)

Me saltó el SL con -524 USD.

Joder que velón rojo.

Edito: He actuado como un pardillo sin respetar mi regla de no operar el SP fuera de la sesión normal. He minusvalorado la volatilidad de las noticias de las 14:30 ...

*Paro semanal. Adiós QE, adiós...
*
Peticiones de paro semanales bajan de 335.000 a 320.000 cuando se esperaba 335.000. Y ojo porque hablamos del dato más bajo desde octubre de 2007, y desde entonces ha llovido mucho. 

La media de 4 semanas pasa de 336.000 a 332.000 la más baja desde noviembre de 2007. 

Total de perceptores pasa de 3,018 millones a 2,969 millones cuando se esperaba 3 millones. 

Dato muy bueno. Deja claro que el mercado laboral aumenta fuertemente. 

Muy malo para los bonos, y en teoría bueno para las bolsas, pero claro, es un dato que aumenta notablemente las posibilidades de que la QE empiece a ser rebajada. Dada la histeria actual con la QE creemos que el buen dato va a ser considerado malo por las bolsas. El paro semanal menor desde 2007 es demoledor para la QE


----------



## juanfer (15 Ago 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Una consulta sobre lo que os parecen estas condiciones de oficina directa del B. Popular. Empiezo hoy las vacaciones y quiero aprovechar para aplicar lonchafinismo a todas mis operaciones bancarias.
> Si alguien tiene buenas/malas experiencias con ellos se agradece el comentario.



No tienen un teléfono especializado en bolsa directo, o al menos no me lo han dicho. Pregunte unas dudas y me tardaron 5 días en contestar vía email, la única vía directo. O sea si cae la plataforma pueden hacerte un roto de escandalo.


----------



## Mendrugo (15 Ago 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> De momento viene coloradito. Suerte.




Creo que al vencimiento de mañana, hoy hay un anticipo de un buen batacazo posiblemente el lunes a más tardar.
Confianza, alcistas, y optimismo por todo lo alto.Mal síntoma, y detonante de lo descrito anteriormente.
Creo que hay que ir cerrando TODOS los largo, e ir punteando algún cortito.

Añado que por técnico, todos los índices han alcanzado los máximos de finales de mayo, salvo alguna dilatación.
Suerte.:Baile:


----------



## FranR (15 Ago 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Ante una pregunta en el blog he metido esto... si alguien quiere pasarlo a un gráfico pues perfecto.
> 
> "Llevamos cuatro días que el nivel superior va casi clavado. Estamos metidos en un canal alcista muy claro, pero que no es capaz (o no quieren) de romper esa figura técnica que están formando.
> 
> ...




Me autocito....zarpazo, pero controlado. Rebote donde se esperaba.

Un nuevo ataque y ruptura nos manda 100 abajo adicionales...

SP a los 1660


----------



## Janus (15 Ago 2013)

juan35 dijo:


> Janus,
> 
> en las solares, se acabo lo bueno? o esperas subidas?
> 
> Gracias



Yingli es aún alcista porque aún no perdió la directriz alcista si bien de máximos laterales o decrecientes. Perder esa directriz es muy buena opción de cortos.

First Solar tiene que bajar más pero los cortos a estas alturas son peligrosos.

A SunPower le falta una pata bajista.

En Hanwha podemos ver que los 2,6 son factibles si bien creo que se volverán a ver los 3,8 salvo que el sector toque retirada al completo.

Trina Solar está fuerte pero yo que vosotros iría con cuidado porque está subiendo con divergencias fuertes.

Hay más que ganar en el lado corto que en el largo en el corto plazo.

Sin embargo, *el relevo alcista lo está tomando el carbón*, como tiene que ser.

---------- Post added 15-ago-2013 at 15:02 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Me saltó el SL con -524 USD.
> 
> Joder que velón rojo.
> 
> ...




no creo que importe mucho estar en sesión o no y las noticias son la excusa ya que esa misma noticia era el ticket de admisión de pepón hace poco tiempo.

Creo que están ahora mismo dentro de la regla +/- 0,75% para apertura ..... cualquier largo era apostar mal.


----------



## vmmp29 (15 Ago 2013)

PUES ANR no viene muy bien precisamente a ver si recupera


----------



## Janus (15 Ago 2013)

Estoy viendo Elysium y está bastante bien. Barniz mad-maxista.


----------



## paulistano (15 Ago 2013)

Acabo de soltar mis 10.000 sacyres a mercado....mañana salgo de viaje y no podré estar encima....está en la parte alta del canal (bueno, chocó en los 2,99 y si le da por irse a la parte baja se puede ir a 2,6X....), así que ejecuto plusvis y a otra cosa....ienso:

Suerte a los que se quedan


----------



## egarenc (15 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Estoy viendo Elysium y está bastante bien. Barniz mad-maxista.



Janus, de donde la descargas?


----------



## Janus (15 Ago 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> Janus, de donde la descargas?



Streaming my friend. Unload is for beggars.

Elysium.2013.CAM.VOSE.avi | PutLocker


----------



## Tonto Simon (15 Ago 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> Janus, de donde la descargas?



Queremos de saber:8:

Merci


----------



## egarenc (15 Ago 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Queremos de saber:8:
> 
> Merci



TS, también queremos de saber cuando mete Técnicas el turbo, vamos que el swing no está ni en los inicios :no:


----------



## ponzi (15 Ago 2013)

Os traigo tres nuevos negocios, los tres tienen rentabilidades del capital invertido bastante elevadas.


http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/snapshot/snapshot.asp?ticker=LO

Esta es mi favorita, por 16000 mill una tabacalera americana

Luego tenemos al primo mayor por 140.000 mill

http://investing.businessweek.com/r...aset=incomeStatement&period=A&currency=native

Y por ultimo el chicharrin del nasdac,unos usereros por 450 mill

http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/snapshot/snapshot.asp?ticker=SBSI

Con este ultimo tengo mis dudas, aunque financieramente la rentabilidad del capital es muy elevada yo no se a que tipo de gente estarán prestando el dinero.


----------



## egarenc (15 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Streaming my friend. Unload is for beggars.
> 
> Elysium.2013.CAM.VOSE.avi | PutLocker



Janus artista, pero si está grabada con cámara, dime que no la estas viendo así, que en realidad eres tu quién la está grabando...es que sino ha caído un mito :´(


----------



## Mendrugo (15 Ago 2013)

...................Ja ja ja.


----------



## FranR (15 Ago 2013)

Os voy a dejar una película guapa guapa

Cuevana | Inicio


----------



## Mendrugo (15 Ago 2013)

Jope, se me olvido en mi anterior post mencionar el índice de volatilidad, en mínimos.Y ahora mismo superando 14.Mala pinta para los largo.De momento.


----------



## Janus (15 Ago 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> Janus artista, pero si está grabada con cámara, dime que no la estas viendo así, que en realidad eres tu quién la está grabando...es que sino ha caído un mito :´(



Sois demasiado elitistas. Verlo de los primeros tiene sus servidumbres.


----------



## egarenc (15 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Sois demasiado elitistas. Verlo de los primeros tiene sus servidumbres.



Grande! :Aplauso:

BTW Ponzi, esas empresas que te sacas de la manga tienen buena pinta, en el caso de Lorillard, a pesar de mi justo conocimiento, las cifras están muy bien!


----------



## vmmp29 (15 Ago 2013)

a por 611 de Fran


----------



## FranR (15 Ago 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Me autocito....zarpazo, pero controlado. Rebote donde se esperaba.
> 
> Un nuevo ataque y ruptura nos manda 100 abajo adicionales...
> 
> SP a los 1660



A por ello vamos, el SP ha cumplido


----------



## bertok (15 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Estoy viendo Elysium y está bastante bien. Barniz mad-maxista.



Pon link ::


----------



## Tonto Simon (15 Ago 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> Janus, de donde la descargas?





egarenc dijo:


> TS, también queremos de saber cuando mete Técnicas el turbo, vamos que el swing no está ni en los inicios :no:



Se quedo parada en los 34,xx como un reloj, así que salte del barco en el punto de entrada. Ni las comisiones le gane. Esperare el siguiente impulso alcista porque ha entrado pasta en ese entorno que querrá venderla más arriba. Suerte si sigue dentro. Ahora mismo solo llevo abierta una posi pequeña en Nokia. Elresto en liquidez esperando el movimiento buenoienso:


----------



## alimon (15 Ago 2013)

Bueno, parece que por fin se anima esto un poco.

Vamos a ver si cerramos por debajo de 8648, y confirmamos el pullback.

Ya era hora, que tanto lateral alcista es aburrido, y al final, no se mueve nada porque se espera a la bajada. 

Para mañana 8550 y con suerte para finales de agosto 8100-8050 

Llevo 6000 TUB que estaba en +800€ a la mañana, y ahora ya están rojos, pero bueno no me importa mientras esto se recoloque y permita más entradas futuras.

---------- Post added 15-ago-2013 at 16:18 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Pon link ::



No se como podéis ver películas grabadas con cámara y disfrutarlo.

Coño esperaros al BR RIP, vuestros ojos lo agradecerán



Mierda, las sacyres..... 

El stop a 2,60 aún esta lejos.....


----------



## bertok (15 Ago 2013)

Esta tarde hay POMO, mañana también y vencimiento ....

Con los volúmenes que se manejan en Agosto, pueden hacer lo que quieran.

Cuidado.


----------



## Tonto Simon (15 Ago 2013)

Ponzi, nuestro amigo buffett le ha hincado el diente a suncor, una petrolera de oil sands canadiense y dish networks. Que le parecen, valoro su opinión más que la mía propia:rolleye: a mi las creadoras y distribuidoras de contenidos me gustan mucho, creo que son el futuro del entretenimiento..


----------



## bertok (15 Ago 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Bueno, parece que por fin se anima esto un poco.
> 
> Vamos a ver si cerramos por debajo de 8648, y confirmamos el pullback.
> 
> ...



He visto que era CAM y paso de ella.

Estoy en 1080p con Assault on Wall Street ::


----------



## egarenc (15 Ago 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Se quedo parada en los 34,xx como un reloj, así que salte del barco en el punto de entrada. Ni las comisiones le gane. Esperare el siguiente impulso alcista porque ha entrado pasta en ese entorno que querrá venderla más arriba. Suerte si sigue dentro. Ahora mismo solo llevo abierta una posi pequeña en Nokia. Elresto en liquidez esperando el movimiento buenoienso:



las aguantaré a ver que pasa, yo llevo las 3 más aburridas del mercado: Bolsas, Tec y eon. Poca carga, eso si. El movimiento bueno ha sido entrar en San a 4,8X, a ver si no tarda mucho el próximo.


----------



## jopitxujo (15 Ago 2013)

¿Van a empezar el guano en festivo?
Con nocturnidad y alevosía


----------



## FranR (15 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> He visto que era CAM y paso de ella.
> 
> Estoy en 1080p con Assault on Wall Street ::



Esa es de la que he puesto el enlace antes

¿Sabes como acaba? ::::


----------



## bertok (15 Ago 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Esa es de la que he puesto el enlace antes
> 
> ¿Sabes como acaba? ::::



No me digas nada ::::::

---------- Post added 15-ago-2013 at 14:30 ----------

Creo que fue ayer, puse un artículo que explicaba y cuantificaba la manipulación del SP con los POMO days.

Sin ellos, tendríamos al SP por los suelos.


----------



## FranR (15 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> No me digas nada ::::::



Se acaban los humanos y los zombies mueren de hambre :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Ago 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Se acaban los humanos y los zombies mueren de hambre :XX::XX::XX:



los zombies aprenden a comer papas


----------



## FranR (15 Ago 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> los zombies aprenden a comer papas



Y a reproducirse con gatos


----------



## Janus (15 Ago 2013)

Vamos a ver si el SP hace la madrilada que acostumbra.


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Ago 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Y a reproducirse con gatos



como te gusta el tema lleno de puas ::


----------



## egarenc (15 Ago 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Ponzi, nuestro amigo buffett le ha hincado el diente a suncor, una petrolera de oil sands canadiense y dish networks. Que le parecen, valoro su opinión más que la mía propia:rolleye: a mi las creadoras y distribuidoras de contenidos me gustan mucho, creo que son el futuro del entretenimiento..



asi por encima me gusta más la tabacalera de Ponzi que la petrolera de Buffet :rolleye:


----------



## Janus (15 Ago 2013)

Puede ser que la vela en horas en el SP acabe en martillo. Ojo.


----------



## egarenc (15 Ago 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> los zombies aprenden a comer papas



el jato, tan inoportuno como siempre ::


----------



## bertok (15 Ago 2013)

En 1706 o así ya apostamos fuerte por el giro del SP.

Salvo que lo giren ya, parece que se va confirmando. De momento son los primeros escarceos y no se ve avalancha todavía.

Va a ser un espectáculo digno de ver


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Ago 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> el jato, tan inoportuno como siempre ::



menuda pinta de zombie que tiene esa rubia ::


----------



## mataresfacil (15 Ago 2013)

Joder, se va uno unas horas y menuda vela sacyr, cabrones.


----------



## Janus (15 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> En 1706 o así ya apostamos fuerte por el giro del SP.
> 
> Salvo que lo giren ya, parece que se va confirmando. De momento son los primeros escarceos y no se ve avalancha todavía.
> 
> Va a ser un espectáculo digno de ver



Eso quiere decir que hay que estar:

-Largo en carbón por la correlación inversa que venía habiendo.
-Corto en servicios de energía.
-Largos en biotech.

Si el SP se vuelve a poner pepón (de momento tiene indicadores bajistas) hay que estar:

-Largo en carbón .......... porque sí.
-Corto en servicios de energía ya que son bajistas claramente.
-Largos en biotech, es un mercado que nada tiene que ver con el SP.


----------



## jopitxujo (15 Ago 2013)

Cortitos en el IBEX.
Es la mejor manera para asegurarme de que no va a caer mas, cuando le meto al índice siempre fallo.


----------



## vmmp29 (15 Ago 2013)

pues está más fuerte que el sp..


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Ago 2013)

toy ya mas paya que paca :: 

aun no es la hora de los cortos


----------



## j.w.pepper (15 Ago 2013)

Fuera de Sacyr, aguantando Duro y Gamesas.


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Ago 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Fuera de Sacyr, aguantando Duro y Gamesas.



que gay quedo eso


----------



## j.w.pepper (15 Ago 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> que gay quedo eso



No me digaaassss!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Ago 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> No me digaaassss!!!



si le digo 

---------- Post added 15-ago-2013 at 17:23 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> si le digo



maestro preguntele como o con que le dejaron tuerto ::


----------



## j.w.pepper (15 Ago 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> si le digo
> 
> ---------- Post added 15-ago-2013 at 17:23 ----------
> 
> ...



Vamos a ver gato, nos ponemos cortos entonces, ¿le metemos un ETF inverso al IBEX?


----------



## ponzi (15 Ago 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> Grande! :Aplauso:
> 
> BTW Ponzi, esas empresas que te sacas de la manga tienen buena pinta, en el caso de Lorillard, a pesar de mi justo conocimiento, las cifras están muy bien!



La lorillard es la que parece que esta mejor aunque no se si sera porque no soy fumador pero no conozco las marcas que tiene,una tabacalera por 16000 mill no esta nada mal. Estas las he encontrado buscando negocios con altos Roce y leyendo bastante artículos, la verdad me esta costando mucho encontrar valor en usa. 

Algunos roces de empresas españolas


http://www.r4.com/tx/news/De-lo-bueno-lo-mejor-Empresas-de-alta-calidad-espanolas?idp=342569









Tonto Simon dijo:


> Ponzi, nuestro amigo buffett le ha hincado el diente a suncor, una petrolera de oil sands canadiense y dish networks. Que le parecen, valoro su opinión más que la mía propia:rolleye: a mi las creadoras y distribuidoras de contenidos me gustan mucho, creo que son el futuro del entretenimiento..




He visto las cuentas de la petrolera y estan muy bien yo creo que en lo que se ha fijado es en la capacidad de generar flujos de caja constantes y crecientes, al menos llevan 4 años consecutivos acumulando reservas y caja, estan creando valor para el accionista.Sobre Dish network me la apunto que parece tener miga.


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Ago 2013)

lo primero nos dejamos de mariconadas y cuando digo nos dejamos quiero decir te dejas tu de mariconadas 

nada que hasta la jran alcista 8950 hay recorrido


----------



## j.w.pepper (15 Ago 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> lo primero nos dejamos de mariconadas y cuando digo nos dejamos quiero decir te dejas tu de mariconadas
> 
> nada que hasta la jran alcista 8950 hay recorrido



nos hacemos unas pajillas???? ::::::


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Ago 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> nos hacemos unas pajillas???? ::::::



creo que te estas equivocando de forero , si eso pasate por la trinchera :o


----------



## Mr. Brightside (15 Ago 2013)

Hacen falta días como hoy, en el que se observa el comportamiento de ciertos chicharros como Bankia y algún otro que no quiero ni citar, para recordar lo variable que puede ser la bolsa intradiariamente, por decirlo de forma educada.


----------



## Janus (15 Ago 2013)

El IBEX 100 pipos más arriba del mínimo!!!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> El IBEX 100 pipos más arriba del mínimo!!!!!



como tie que ser :


----------



## vmmp29 (15 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> El IBEX 100 pipos más arriba del mínimo!!!!!



con 2 cojones....... se nos ha hecho un hombre


----------



## Mendrugo (15 Ago 2013)

¡Espera a mañana!


----------



## j.w.pepper (15 Ago 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> creo que te estas equivocando de forero , si eso pasate por la trinchera :o



De la trinchera lo voy a sacar a "usté" y lo voy a poner en primera línea de fuego en un eventual combate contra los piratas y Gibraltar.


----------



## Janus (15 Ago 2013)

Ya han visto como la regla de que empezar en el SP con un gap mayor que el ABS(0,75%) se vuelve en un ABS(1,5%) en el mismo sentido. Ya se ha hecho ese objetivo por lo que las bajadas hoy ya pudieran haber visto su mínimo. O no, pero el objetivo está hecho.

---------- Post added 15-ago-2013 at 18:46 ----------

Advanced Micro Devices si pierde los 3,6 usd tendrá papel, mucho papel.


----------



## bertok (15 Ago 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Os voy a dejar una película guapa guapa
> 
> Cuevana | Inicio



Gracias por el link. Ha sido un peliculón con un mensaje brutal. :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Janus (15 Ago 2013)

Alpha puede tener un objetivo un par de dolares americanos más arriba "per share".


----------



## FranR (15 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Gracias por el link. Ha sido un peliculón con un mensaje brutal. :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:



Hagan caso al Sargento, merece la pena y mucho la peli


----------



## Hinel (15 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Ya han visto como la regla de que empezar en el SP con un gap mayor que el ABS(0,75%) se vuelve en un ABS(1,5%) en el mismo sentido. Ya se ha hecho ese objetivo por lo que las bajadas hoy ya pudieran haber visto su mínimo. O no, pero el objetivo está hecho.
> 
> ---------- Post added 15-ago-2013 at 18:46 ----------
> 
> Advanced Micro Devices si pierde los 3,6 usd tendrá papel, mucho papel.



Mi futuro del SP no tiene gaps. No será que andas mirando el contado? Que sepas, que mirar contados es de pobres.


----------



## Tio Masclet (15 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Alpha puede tener un objetivo un par de dolares americanos más arriba "per share".



San Pepón le oiga, he montado, de nuevo, en 6,07, incluso por menos de la mitad estaría feliz.


----------



## jopitxujo (15 Ago 2013)

Quizás a destiempo pero también dentro en ANR.


----------



## Janus (15 Ago 2013)

Hinel dijo:


> Mi futuro del SP no tiene gaps. No será que andas mirando el contado? Que sepas, que mirar contados es de pobres.



Me refiere la diferencia entre el cierre de ayer y la apertura de hoy.

Yo te digo que el SP es de pobres, contado y futuros.


----------



## Ajetreo (15 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Yo te digo que el SP es de pobres, contado y futuros.



Toos semos pobres, menos el msisino. Es la tendencia


----------



## ponzi (15 Ago 2013)

Alguien se atreve a tirar unas tiralíneas a Lorillard?Y para los fumadores que tal son esas marcas?


----------



## egarenc (15 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Alguien se atreve a tirar unas tiralíneas a Lorillard?Y para los fumadores que tal son esas marcas?



"fecundo" la moción


----------



## Ajetreo (15 Ago 2013)

Como exfumadora aun mantengo prejuicios. La estrella de philips morrie creo que es Malboro, en mi lista de preferencias estaría la tercer, por detrás de Camel y Wiston. Pero fijo que es negocio lo del tabaco, con los millones de asiaticos que aún no fuman!

Mi dilema sería ético, por una parte no me gustan las empresas que inducen a la gente a autoenvenenarse, pero visto desde otro punto..... Son las mejores aliadas contra el integrismo y los burkas

Ay.... Mi Camel ..... Vade retro Satanás


----------



## tarrito (15 Ago 2013)

menuda película la de "Asalto a Wall Street", peli de :´( y de  x1000

prefiero cuando recomendáis las de futuros distópicos o las de miedito


----------



## Tonto Simon (15 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Alguien se atreve a tirar unas tiralíneas a Lorillard?Y para los fumadores que tal son esas marcas?



Yo esas marcas ni las conozco, vamos que no me suenan. Yo le tengo el ojo echado al indice Dow Jones U.S. Tobacco Index: INDEXDJXJUSTB quotes & news - Google Finance 
Invertir en tabaco al parecer no es tan mala idea, ya que no hay compañias nuevas y muchas van desapareciendo por lo que las que van quedando aumentan beneficios. Yo prejucios para invertir no tengo demasiados, salvo armas y monsanto, que la tengo atravesada.:vomito:


----------



## Tio Masclet (15 Ago 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Como exfumadora aun mantengo prejuicios. La estrella de philips morrie creo que es Malboro, en mi lista de preferencias estaría la tercer, por detrás de Camel y Wiston. Pero fijo que es negocio lo del tabaco, con los millones de asiaticos que aún no fuman!
> 
> Mi dilema sería ético, por una parte no me gustan las empresas que inducen a la gente a autoenvenenarse, pero visto desde otro punto..... Son las mejores aliadas contra el integrismo y los burkas
> 
> Ay.... Mi Camel ..... Vade retro Satanás



Como fumador: excelente gusto con el Camel.


----------



## Tonto Simon (15 Ago 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Como exfumadora aun mantengo prejuicios. La estrella de philips morrie creo que es Malboro, en mi lista de preferencias estaría la tercer, por detrás de Camel y Wiston. Pero fijo que es negocio lo del tabaco, con los millones de asiaticos que aún no fuman!
> 
> Mi dilema sería ético, por una parte no me gustan las empresas que inducen a la gente a autoenvenenarse, pero visto desde otro punto..... Son las mejores aliadas contra el integrismo y los burkas
> 
> Ay.... Mi Camel ..... Vade retro Satanás



Investigue acerca de como indujeron a las mujeras americanas a fumatear haciendolo ver como algo cool y de lucha por los derechos de igualdad...un tal Eduard Bernays, sobrino de Freud...:rolleye:


----------



## Janus (15 Ago 2013)

Puesto que preveo que alguno va a perder hasta los cambios, voy a echarles una mano.


----------



## ponzi (15 Ago 2013)

.............


----------



## juan35 (15 Ago 2013)

Janus, y si no me equivoco con todas....


----------



## Janus (15 Ago 2013)

Estaría bien una vuelta brutal en el SP o que mañana haya una vela igual que la de hoy pero en verde. Iba a ser un golpe importante para los osos. Después que lo tiren pasadas varias semanas y podrán hacerse el camino hacia abajo con muy poca carga de forma que puedan lograr que sea un movimiento muy amplio porque habría pocas plusvalías en los bajistas, poco dinero que quemase las manos.

---------- Post added 15-ago-2013 at 21:30 ----------




juan35 dijo:


> Janus, y si no me equivoco con todas....



Expláyase hombre, los telegramas y mensajes criptográficos solo son permitidos la jajpotroopoefo.


----------



## juan35 (15 Ago 2013)

juan35 dijo:


> Janus, y si no me equivoco con todas....



las solares.

gracias


----------



## Janus (15 Ago 2013)

Está entrando muchísima pasta en las constructoras usanas y lo está haciendo en todas las constructoras. Es una señal alcista muy importante, hay que estar largo ahí. Además confluye que en muchos casos el momentum pasa a verde.

Son perlas.

---------- Post added 15-ago-2013 at 21:36 ----------




juan35 dijo:


> las solares.
> 
> gracias



En todas hay que esperar un poquito.

Los charts en general se han deteriorado mucho pero mucho. Puede haber subidones pero los máximos anteriores quedan muy lejos de forma que ya saben lo que significa una sucesión de máximos decrecientes.


----------



## Tono (15 Ago 2013)

Venga de cabeza en las tabacaleras y que os vaya muy bien.

Así voy mirando para meterme a largo en farmacéuticas que 'estafan' con chicles y parches de nicotina milagrosos para cuando quieran dejar de fumar l@s chinorris.


----------



## ponzi (15 Ago 2013)

Esperemos que no vea esta noticia ni rajoy ni la ceoe...ya solo nos faltaba que les diesen ideas


http://www.elmundo.es/america/2013/08/15/noticias/1376526491.html


----------



## Ajetreo (15 Ago 2013)

Mejor, luego exprimen los pañales y venden la orina a una farmaceutica para obtener hormonas.

Salvo lo de expromir los pañales el resto no es invención ocurrio en cuarteles españoles en los 80. Les hacian mear en bidones para luego venderlos, obtenian testosterona de primera


----------



## Abner (15 Ago 2013)

@FranR. Han abierto por 2 veces entre el 8820 y 8830. Parece que mañana revientan los 8800....


----------



## Tio Masclet (15 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Está entrando muchísima pasta en las constructoras usanas y lo está haciendo en todas las constructoras. Es una señal alcista muy importante, hay que estar largo ahí. Además confluye que en muchos casos el momentum pasa a verde.
> 
> Son perlas.





Perdone el "gorreo", pero, puede dar algún nombre para seguirlo?


----------



## egarenc (15 Ago 2013)

Abner dijo:


> @FranR. Han abierto por 2 veces entre el 8820 y 8830. Parece que mañana revientan los 8800....



no fotem! joder que aburrido es esto cuando no pasa lo que te gustaría que pasase :rolleye:


----------



## amago45 (15 Ago 2013)

Se confirmó... :-(
Rosalía Mera, cofundadora de Inditex, fallece en un hospital de La Coruña - Noticias de Empresas


----------



## Abner (15 Ago 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> no fotem! joder que aburrido es esto cuando no pasa lo que te gustaría que pasase :rolleye:



Yo también espero que haya guano en breve. Por la cuenta que me trae 

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## egarenc (15 Ago 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Investigue acerca de como indujeron a las mujeras americanas a fumatear haciendolo ver como algo cool y de lucha por los derechos de igualdad...un tal Eduard Bernays, sobrino de Freud...:rolleye:



y lo mismo haran con las chinas, ahora solo son un 2,5% porque está mal visto, si mas del 50% de chinos fuman, lo pueden vender perfectamente como simbolo de igualdad entre sexos. Imaginate el nicho de mercado que hay ahí.


----------



## Janus (15 Ago 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Perdone el "gorreo", pero, puede dar algún nombre para seguirlo?



Pulte, Lennar, KB Home .....


----------



## amago45 (15 Ago 2013)

The world's end ... tiene buena 'pinta' 

[YOUTUBE]n__1Y-N5tQk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## egarenc (15 Ago 2013)

Ponzi, me tomo la libertad de pasarte trabajo, a ver que te parecen los números de esta
https://www.unience.com/product/NSM/AVGO/financials


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (16 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Alpha puede tener un objetivo un par de dolares americanos más arriba "per share".



Vamos a ver Janus, hablemos claramente::

Los que estamos en ANR no buscamos calderilla sino multiplicar nuestro dinero por 20.



Esta es la buena o es solo un tironcito?
Qué fue de esos valores de 60 dólares para arriba, volverán?:bla:


----------



## FranR (16 Ago 2013)

Abner dijo:


> @FranR. Han abierto por 2 veces entre el 8820 y 8830. Parece que mañana revientan los 8800....



Si siguen el canal marcado 8.804 sin problemas.


----------



## Janus (16 Ago 2013)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Vamos a ver Janus, hablemos claramente::
> 
> Los que estamos en ANR no buscamos calderilla sino multiplicar nuestro dinero por 20.
> 
> ...



Subimos luego andamos pero no sabemos si el mulo ea joven o viejo. Cuando hagamos la parada de avituallamiento ya nos bajamoa y miramos sus huevos.:


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (16 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Subimos luego andamos pero no sabemos si el mulo ea joven o viejo. Cuando hagamos la parada de avituallamiento ya nos bajamoa y miramos sus huevos.:




Pero no habíamos quedado en que la criptografía era cosa solo del Jato?

No, en serio, creo que le he entendido. 

Cuando sea la hora del bocata, chifle::


----------



## Kennedy (16 Ago 2013)

Hola a todos!
Qué plataforma me aconsejáis para operar con OPCIONES, tanto nacionales como internacionales?
Gracias!


----------



## The Hellion (16 Ago 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> menuda película la de "Asalto a Wall Street", peli de :´( y de  x1000
> 
> prefiero cuando recomendáis las de futuros distópicos o las de miedito



No joda, si es una película de zombies. 

¿O es que se cree que la vida es como burbuja? ::


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Ago 2013)

buenos dias , por decir algo :ouch:

todo mi apoyo al pueblo egipcio en su lucha , un par de dias mas y comenzaran las deserciones , fusilad a toda la plana mayor de las fuerzas armadas .

---------- Post added 16-ago-2013 at 09:02 ----------

el sp500 ya esta en la mm50 sobrevendido y con gacelillas en el lado corto :bla:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Ago 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Algo así  ???


----------



## Ajetreo (16 Ago 2013)

Buenos días señores y señoras

A ver, hoy me he levantado especulativa. ::

Ayer hice plusvis con el SP :o iba cortita y a última hora salte, no quería levantarme con sorpresa

Estoy pensando en las constructoras de Janus, por otra parte MM comento que había ganas de hacer plusvis, como en estás pocas plusvis han hecho los últimos meses, puede librarse de la corrección. Cuando entre les cuento


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Ago 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Buenos días señores y señoras
> 
> A ver, hoy me he levantado especulativa. ::
> 
> ...



cuidado con el sp pezkeñina , la mm50 es fuerte soporte 

---------- Post added 16-ago-2013 at 10:33 ----------

Cerramos largos y abrimos cortos ibex


----------



## juanfer (16 Ago 2013)

Kennedy dijo:


> Hola a todos!
> Qué plataforma me aconsejáis para operar con OPCIONES, tanto nacionales como internacionales?
> Gracias!



Los brokers ingleses están mas especializados en opciones.


----------



## paulistano (16 Ago 2013)

Buenos días, 

En su día se habló por aquí acerca de las investigaciones para alargar la esperanza de vida.... Saben donde puedo leer más?


----------



## Tono (16 Ago 2013)

Buenos días.



paulistano dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> En su día se habló por aquí acerca de las investigaciones para alargar la esperanza de vida.... Saben donde puedo leer más?


----------



## bertok (16 Ago 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> En su día se habló por aquí acerca de las investigaciones para alargar la esperanza de vida.... Saben donde puedo leer más?



Ray Kurzweil - A Life Eternal - 1 of 6 - YouTube
Ray Kurzweil - A Life Eternal - 2 of 6 - YouTube
Ray Kurzweil - A Life Eternal - 3 of 6 - YouTube
Ray Kurzweil - A Life Eternal - 4 of 6 - YouTube
Ray Kurzweil - A Life Eternal - 5 of 6 - YouTube
Ray Kurzweil - A Life Eternal - 6 of 6 - YouTube

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/01/27/m...oing-to-live-forever.html?smid=tw-share&_r=1&

http://www.singularity.com/WIEnlightenment_KurzweilAritcle.pdf


----------



## Tono (16 Ago 2013)

Atman, lee esto. 
Creo que explica por qué Icahn hace publicidad a apple.



> Dell, compañía implicada en una contienda de adquisición entre su presidente fundador, Michael Dell, y el inversor activista Carl Icahn, informó el jueves de una caída de un 72 por ciento en sus ganancias trimestrales debido a que las ventas de ordenadores personales extendieron su espiral descendente.



La ganancia trimestral de Dell se hunde en medio de la lucha por su compra | Negocios | Reuters

---------- Post added 16-ago-2013 at 11:04 ----------

Paulistano, lo que me estoy riendo ahora mismo de tu post (que no de tí, sólo es humor sano)
Como alguien que sabe un casi nada sobre investigación genética, es mejor que busques literatura sobre ungüentos crecepelos.
La empresa que lo consiga romperá todos los moldes desde la viagra y estará un paso más cerca de encontrar la fuente de la vida eterna.


----------



## Ajetreo (16 Ago 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> En su día se habló por aquí acerca de las investigaciones para alargar la esperanza de vida.... Saben donde puedo leer más?



De fiar? En ningún sitio, son meras especulaciones. Lo único de cierta relevancia fue lo de la sieta hipocalorica , vivir siempre al borde del hambre....

" mientras haya vida habrá cancer " 
â€œMientras haya vida habrÃ¡ cÃ¡ncer; es el precio que pagamos por estar vivosâ€ | Cultura | EL PAÍS


----------



## locojaen (16 Ago 2013)

Traigo Santader desde 4,83.... me estoy planteando seriamente cerrar posición... ¿puede mantener fuerza para cerrar el gap de los 5,83€? empiezo a ver algún signo de perder la fuerza que ha tenido en la subida esta... no se que hacer.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Ago 2013)

<!-- copy and paste. Modify height and width if desired. --> <a href="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/cff14a32-6cf6-493b-8426-dbd337a07572/08.16.2013-11.17.png"><img class="embeddedObject" src="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/cff14a32-6cf6-493b-8426-dbd337a07572/08.16.2013-11.17.png" width="298" height="343" border="0" /></a>


----------



## Tono (16 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> France, what are you waiting for?



Francia siempre ha sido inmune a los ataques piratas, Guybrush.
Piensa bien si merece la pena atacar a los gabachos o girar el timón y volver a tu isla de corsarios a ahogar las penas en ron.







Sinceramente no tienen signos de debilidad ahora mismo.


----------



## LÁNGARO (16 Ago 2013)

sch - La quiebra de Detroit no es una buena noticia para Santander y BBVA - 16/08/13 en Infomercados


----------



## Tio Masclet (16 Ago 2013)

Como esto lo veo muy dormido, un consejo:
Tengan cuidado al cruzar la calle:


----------



## tarrito (16 Ago 2013)

continuando con lo de prolongar la vida/antiaging ... ¿que os parece Aubrey de Grey?

ahora está con su moécula 7-ketocholesterol, "parece" que algo sí hace


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Ago 2013)

[YOUTUBE]_Jtpf8N5IDE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sr.anus (16 Ago 2013)

vengo, solo para colgar esto


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/451630-trading-especulacion.html


Mensaje numero 4 RELOL, por favor que algun ilustre del hilo, lo invite para hacer competencia al jato y su jran bajista-alcista

p.d meto la pata, el forero estaba trolleando


----------



## amago45 (16 Ago 2013)

Pasadas las 12, acabados los vencimientos, ¿a ponerse corto?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Ago 2013)

Temazo, isn't it???

2:40 EPIC!!!!!!!!!!!!


Joder... y este??


[YOUTUBE]LfmrHTdXgK4[/YOUTUBE]


Manifiesta es la decandencia de occidente cuando ya no se hacen cosas así, es más, se las considera frikismo!!!

God save us all :´(

---------- Post added 16-ago-2013 at 12:35 ----------

what do you mean Flash Gordon is approaching??


OPEN FIRE!!!!


Buah, pienso si ponerme esa frase firma :XX:


----------



## Tio Masclet (16 Ago 2013)

guybrush_threepwood dijo:


> temazo, isn't it???
> 
> 2:40 epic!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



¡¡¡temazo!!!


----------



## ponzi (16 Ago 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> sch - La quiebra de Detroit no es una buena noticia para Santander y BBVA - 16/08/13 en Infomercados



Tienen demasiadas cosas en los balances.Es muy dificil adivinar el riesgo total que estan asumiendo aun asi el que menos me gusta es santander por su exposicion a Brasil y Reino unido.Recordemos que santander ya ronda los 60000 mill y bbva los 40000 mill,no les veo tanto potencial de revalorizacion como algun banco mediano.


----------



## Tono (16 Ago 2013)

Arriba esos intereses de las nuevas deudas y refinanciaciones. 

*S&P advierte de que la reforma energética del Gobierno afectará al ráting de las eléctricas*



> La agencia de ráting Standard & Poor's (S&P) ha apuntado hoy que la reforma energética aprobada por el Gobierno en julio "erosionará la liquidez de las eléctricas", lo que reducirá sus beneficios y "consecuentemente" su margen de calificación crediticia



S&P advierte de que la reforma energtica del Gobierno afectar al rting de las elctricas,Inversin - Bolsas - Mercados. Expansin.com


----------



## egarenc (16 Ago 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> Ponzi, me tomo la libertad de pasarte trabajo, a ver que te parecen los números de esta
> https://www.unience.com/product/NSM/AVGO/financials



Ponzi, echarle un vistazo a ver que te parece. Thanks.


----------



## ponzi (16 Ago 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> Ponzi, echarle un vistazo a ver que te parece. Thanks.



Yo les veo bastante bien, financieramente no podrían estar mejor, no tienen deuda, cuentan con una caja de mas de 1000 mill y los roces son de mas del 20%.solo hay una pega y es que es un sector que no controló nada, no se como estará la competencia a nivel global en semiconductores.Parece que son buenos de hecho han generado durante los últimos 4 años 400-500 mill de valor añadido a sus accionistas cada año.Lo unico estan algo caros, si por lo que sea la competencia les aprieta fuerte y llevan 2 trimestres con caídas en sus ventas aunque con caídas muy insignificantes la accion puede notarlo,el ultimo año el flujo de caja operativo ha caido como un 5% y el capex se ha incrementado en un 100%, en este caso seguramente sera poco representativo porque estarán invirtiendo muy fuertemente en tecnología para coches electricos o en led, habría que investigar un poco.Seguramente los que conozca bien el mundillo sean Atman y juanfer.


http://investing.businessweek.com/r...VGO&dataset=cashFlow&period=A&currency=native


----------



## HisHoliness (16 Ago 2013)

Buenos dias, las sacyr remontando un pelín (algunos os habeis bajado cabrones), veo que las Fersa por fin han despertado y no tiene mala pinta...


----------



## Tio Masclet (16 Ago 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Buenos dias, las sacyr remontando un pelín (algunos os habeis bajado cabrones), veo que las Fersa por fin han despertado y no tiene mala pinta...



Buenos días. Yo no he bajado, esperamos la remontada.


----------



## vmmp29 (16 Ago 2013)

menuda remontada FCC


----------



## ponzi (16 Ago 2013)

Lo de Elon no tiene limite

[youtube]P79E0-3LeW8[/youtube]

Ahora quiere colonizar Marte....Había mas videos , pero solo este traía a la pelirroja


----------



## ponzi (16 Ago 2013)

Bajada de rating de fitch a Portugal Telecom, con suerte me la dejan a 2,5


----------



## egarenc (16 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Bajada de rating de fitch a Portugal Telecom, con suerte me la dejan a 2,5



a 2,5 la ves como una buena oportunidad?


----------



## vmmp29 (16 Ago 2013)

EL IBEX definitivamente un hombre con pelo en el pecho


----------



## HisHoliness (16 Ago 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> EL IBEX definitivamente un hombre con pelo en el pecho



Creo que el 8.800 podria ser un nivel optimo para un corto.


----------



## ponzi (16 Ago 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> a 2,5 la ves como una buena oportunidad?



A 2,5 seria valorar a PT por 2250 mill ahora esta por 2560 mill.

Según su pagina tiene un 23% de oi y pagaron por ello 3600 mill.


http://elpais.com/diario/2011/01/27/economia/1296082809_850215.html

Yo los veo que tienen problemas con el endeudamiento se han pasado y mucho (unos 2000 mill) , además Brasil esta fuera de control pero a su favor tiene que los vencimientos son a muy largo plazo y que mantienen una caja cercana a los 3000 mill eso sin contar con la trayectoria del ceo que es impecable.A lo tonto por poco dinero te metes en una teleco que esta en Portugal Brasil Asia y África. A 2,5 es que estaría descontado casi cualquier escenario negativo a excepción de la quiebra


----------



## jopitxujo (16 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]_Jtpf8N5IDE[/YOUTUBE]




Usted si que tiene buen gusto.:Aplauso:

---------- Post added 16-ago-2013 at 15:58 ----------




Tono dijo:


> Arriba esos intereses de las nuevas deudas y refinanciaciones.
> 
> *S&P advierte de que la reforma energética del Gobierno afectará al ráting de las eléctricas*
> 
> ...



Vamos no me jodas, con el chollo que tienen las eléctricas en España... Me pone de mala hostia.


----------



## xavigomis (16 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> A 2,5 seria valorar a PT por 2250 mill ahora esta por 2560 mill.
> 
> Según su pagina tiene un 23% de oi y pagaron por ello 3600 mill.
> 
> ...




yo llevo portugal telecom y kpn


----------



## ponzi (16 Ago 2013)

Me puesto a mirar un poco los países de África donde esta metida Portugal telecom...y pirata esta empresa es para ti...

Mira en Angola las que lían los piratas (min 1:00)

Angola

[youtube]h_FvCUnrdsc[/youtube]

Namibia

Cabo verde


Como países son divertidos...menudo potencial, no deben tener ni repetidores


----------



## ponzi (16 Ago 2013)

xavigomis dijo:


> yo llevo portugal telecom y kpn



Yo llevaba PT cerca de 4 pero vendí.KPN a excepción del negocio alemán esta muy mal y son casi 10000 mill.PT por muchos problemas que tenga estamos hablando de una teleco que esta en 4 continentes por 2500 mill.Tengo la intención de volver a tenerla en cartera, estoy esperando a que empiece la recompra de cortos, pero se estan haciendo de rogar.


----------



## HisHoliness (16 Ago 2013)

joder el IBEX, disparao a por los 9.000....


----------



## FranR (16 Ago 2013)

Abner... ahí se ha quedado la cosa de momento


----------



## Tono (16 Ago 2013)

> Los dos datos macroeconómicos que se han conocido hoy en Estados Unidos antes de la confianza del consumidor de la Universidad de Michigan han dejado un sabor agridulce. La productividad se ha disparado muy por encima de lo previsto, mientras que el inicio de construcción de viviendas y los permisos de construcción se han quedado por debajo de lo esperado.
> 
> *La productividad de EEUU crece por encima de lo previsto*



La productividad de EEUU crece por encima de lo previsto,Datos macroeconmicos, economa y poltica - Expansin.com

El POP a 4€, Bankia pronto a 1€, el Sabadell a 2€, Liberbank coronando los 0,5 €... party, party, party!!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Ago 2013)

La leche....







Levante - Una 'extraña criatura' sorprende a los bañistas de Villaricos


¿Tendrá que ver con la cantidad de LSD y anfetas meadas durante el Dreambeach?


----------



## inversobres (16 Ago 2013)

Que... 8800 todos muertos ya? En fila y culo en pompa.


----------



## Abner (16 Ago 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Abner... ahí se ha quedado la cosa de momento



Se hacen de rogar los mamones, pero con alrededor de 200 largos en la zona del 780-790 está claro que no iban a dejar a nadie que les llevase la contraria. Joder quiero una bajada hasta los 7500 ya. Me voy a tener que olvidar del medio plazo. 

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tono (16 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> La leche....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Parece un yugo de los que les ponen a los niños en Falling Skies.

A ver si hay suerte y llegan unos millones de aliens para comprar pisos de la Sareb. No hace falta que nos invadan, ya les dan directamente la nacionalización.


----------



## FranR (16 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> La leche....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Es un candirú burbujista... :8:


----------



## alimon (16 Ago 2013)

Las cotizaciones de tubacex y tubos reunidos están suspendidas, o me parece a mi?

Fusión en marcha? Estoy dentro de tubacex con 6000 cfds


----------



## FranR (16 Ago 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Se hacen de rogar los mamones, pero con alrededor de 200 largos en la zona del 780-790 está claro que no iban a dejar a nadie que les llevase la contraria. Joder quiero una bajada hasta los 7500 ya. Me voy a tener que olvidar del medio plazo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2



A mi me tienen frito, mete sacas rápidos pero para rascar céntimos en contado.

Del resto no me puedo quejar, están cumpliendo.

Pero la tranquilidad de meter el principal y dejarlo engordar unas semanas, no me acuerdo ni como es. :S


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Ago 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Parece que su especie es de gestación rápida. En la mía, se mete el principal y se deja engordar 9 meses. :no:


----------



## FranR (16 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Parece que su especie es de gestación rápida. En la mía, se mete el principal y se deja engordar 9 meses. :no:



Me ha descubierto!!!!! SOY UN GATO


----------



## Abner (16 Ago 2013)

Bueno, ahí estamos 8820-8830

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## HisHoliness (16 Ago 2013)

Mas madeeeeeeeeeera


La prima de riesgo baja de 250 puntos por la caída del bono español al 4,3%
La prima de riesgo baja de 250 puntos por la caída del bono español al 4,3% - elEconomista.es


----------



## Tio Masclet (16 Ago 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Mas madeeeeeeeeeera
> 
> 
> La prima de riesgo baja de 250 puntos por la caída del bono español al 4,3%
> La prima de riesgo baja de 250 puntos por la caída del bono español al 4,3% - elEconomista.es



Si le añadimos el Ibex:
¡Nos pastorean!


----------



## HisHoliness (16 Ago 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Las cotizaciones de tubacex y tubos reunidos están suspendidas, o me parece a mi?
> 
> Fusión en marcha? Estoy dentro de tubacex con 6000 cfds



Yo no lo veo suspendido. Tubos 1,73, ha marcado maximos de 1,75 hoy


----------



## Abner (16 Ago 2013)

Joooo quiero guano cojonesh ya. Mi sistema de medio no vale ni para limpiarse el culo. 

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Misterio (16 Ago 2013)

Otra semana q no funciona esa famosa excusa del sentimiento contrario.


----------



## Algas (16 Ago 2013)

Mi chicharro favorito, el SAN, cierra hoy con 5,82€. Continuo con mi objetivo de verlo a 6,2€ , tal como comenté semanas atrás (a ver si no me explota en la cara :.

Yo veo al IBEX alcista hasta los 9300 aprox, qué queréis que os diga; mi método es mucho mejor que esa argucia del análisis técnico.


----------



## ponzi (16 Ago 2013)

He aquí el problema de Portugal Telecom, Brasil y mas concretamente la deuda de Oí. Esperemos que el ceo ponga un poco de orden.Los de oí se han pasado tres pueblos no lo siguiente...


Bloomberg News, sent from my Android tablet.



Oi SA, the most indebted Brazilian telecommunications company, is still starved for cash to pay its long-term debt and improve its network, even after scrapping a $444 million dividend and selling $1.5 billion in assets. 

The carrier failed to cut net debt to a self-imposed maximum of three times earnings, a condition of paying the dividend, Oi said yesterday in a filing. The stock gained 5.2 percent yesterday, bringing its eight-day rally to 39 percent. 

While recent moves will bolster results this year, a capital injection is still needed to match the network quality of competitors and pay off debt, said Robin Bienenstock, an analyst at Sanford C. Bernstein & Co. Shareholder Portugal Telecom SGPS SA, which already dispatched its top executive to run Oi, is unlikely to fork over cash because of its own debt load, which may force partners Andrade Gutierrez SA and La Fonte Participacoes SA to shoulder the burden, she said. 

“The most likely thing is a change of control, and the question is how does Portugal Telecom find the money to do that because they are also seriously indebted,” Bienenstock said in a telephone interview from London. Andrade Gutierrez and La Fonte may already have agreed to put capital into the company since “their stake is pretty massively underwater.” 

The three companies, along with state-owned pension funds and Brazilian state development bank BNDES, control Oi’s parent, Telemar Participacoes SA, known as TmarPart. Oi rose 6.5 percent to 4.93 reais at the close in Sao Paulo. 

Showing Discipline 

Rio de Janeiro-based Oi had net debt of 27.5 billion reais ($12.1 billion) at the end of March and is investing 6 billion reais this year, the most among peers, to compensate for a network that gets the most consumer complaints. 

“Oi has shown discipline in respecting the self-imposed leverage limits established in its dividend policy,” Susana Salaru and Gregorio Tomassi, analysts at Itau BBA, wrote in a note yesterday. “Nevertheless, we maintain our cautious view of Oi, as the operator’s current shareholder structure does not seem to be sustainable in the long run.” 

Oi’s controlling shareholder group is highly leveraged and needed the Oi dividend payment to pay its debt, they wrote. 

“There are several restructuring formats that could be applied to address this problem, but each of them includes the inevitable need for a capital increase,” they said. 

An outside press official for TmarPart, Andrade Gutierrez and La Fonte declined to comment on behalf of the companies. A press official for Oi declined to comment, and a Portugal Telecom official didn’t return an e-mail request for comment. 

Too Soon? 

It’s too early to assume that Oi will need to raise capital, said Alex Pardellas, a Rio de Janeiro-based analyst at CGD Securities. Infrastructure investments will be maintained, and asset sales are contributing to reduce debt, he said. Oi has announced the sale and rights transfer of undersea cables and towers this year totaling about 3.4 billion reais. 

“I don’t see any reason for a capital increase,” he said. 

Oi’s recent moves are a sign of a change in focus to cash-flow generation and cost cuts, said Andres Medina-Mora, an analyst at Corporativo GBM SAB, who said he’s upgrading the stock to the equivalent of a buy from a hold. 

Chief Executive Officer Zeinal Bava joined the company last month, leaving the same post at Portugal Telecom to replace CEO Francisco Valim, who was ousted in January. 

“What we are seeing right now is the beginning of a shift in strategy which I would say is very positive,” Medina-Mora said. “It’s a shift in strategy toward long-term value generation for all shareholders and a deleveraging approach from the new management.” 

Oi’s need for cash will “depend very much on the next few quarters,” he said. “What they have gained right now is a little bit of room in order to maneuver and operate their business and to assess the next steps going forward.” 

To contact the reporter on this story: Christiana Sciaudone in Sao Paulo at csciaudone@bloomberg.net 

To contact the editor responsible for this story: Ed Dufner at edufner@bloomberg.net 

Find out more about Bloomberg for Android: http://m.bloomberg.com/android


----------



## BlueLaser (16 Ago 2013)

Algas dijo:


> Mi chicharro favorito, el SAN, cierra hoy con 5,82€. Continuo con mi objetivo de verlo a 6,2€ , tal como comenté semanas atrás (a ver si no me explota en la cara :.
> 
> Yo veo al IBEX alcista hasta los 9300 aprox, qué queréis que os diga; mi método es mucho mejor que esa argucia del análisis técnico.



Me da que, al estar el enfermo con suero y dronjas, lleno de QE y demás gaitas, lo de "patada adelante" se ha trasladado a las bolsas, y aqui es "maricón el último", por lo que, poniéndome momentáneamente el sombrero de vaticinador bursátil, digo que esto subirá parriba hasta que un niño de 5 años, sorprendido, exclame "El emperador está desnudo", momento en el cual se caerá el castillo de naipes de toooooodas las bolsas, todos los que tengan acciones se pondrán a recoger beneficios, y lo de "maricón el último" cambiará y el grito será "el último que apague el gas". No perdais de vista este post, porque lo veremos..., y..., si..., lo habeis adivinado..., será en octubre..., de algun año de estos...


----------



## Janus (16 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Bajada de rating de fitch a Portugal Telecom, con suerte me la dejan a 2,5



Mejor en 2 euros.

---------- Post added 16-ago-2013 at 20:13 ----------




jopitxujo dijo:


> Usted si que tiene buen gusto.:Aplauso:
> 
> ---------- Post added 16-ago-2013 at 15:58 ----------
> 
> ...



Pero piensa que lo que le está penalizando es el efecto país y que hasta que no se resuelva este tema, PT va a estar penalizada en bolsa.

Portugal no acaba bien en la UE salvo que haya quitas y no les echen. Entonces sí que será una buena opción.


----------



## egarenc (16 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Mejor en 2 euros.
> 
> ---------- Post added 16-ago-2013 at 20:13 ----------
> 
> ...



todavía cree que hay que estar en ANR, o es tarde ya?


----------



## Janus (16 Ago 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Mas madeeeeeeeeeera
> 
> 
> La prima de riesgo baja de 250 puntos por la caída del bono español al 4,3%
> La prima de riesgo baja de 250 puntos por la caída del bono español al 4,3% - elEconomista.es



Pues a mí el 4,4% aprox de intereses me sigue pareciendo mucho. Tanto que si los pepitos tuvieran ese tipo en sus hipotecas, quebraba hasta la nueva torre del ECI en Nuevos Ministerios.

---------- Post added 16-ago-2013 at 20:16 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> He aquí el problema de Portugal Telecom, Brasil y mas concretamente la deuda de Oí. Esperemos que el ceo ponga un poco de orden.Los de oí se han pasado tres pueblos no lo siguiente...
> 
> 
> Bloomberg News, sent from my Android tablet.
> ...




Ten en cuenta que tiene una participación / inversión en Brasil que muy fácilmente se divida por 3 si viene un poco torcido en ese país. Que va a ser que sí.


----------



## ponzi (16 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Mejor en 2 euros.



El problema es oi y brasil.Esto es lo malo de analizar empresas con participaciones cruzadas,en el balance de la matriz no computa el 100% de la deuda de la participada.Al margen de esto hay una diferencia bastante importante entre PT y por ejemplo Iberdrola,Eon,sacyr con repsol, o la posible compra de Kpn por slim y es que PT no compro con deuda,la deuda de oi aparece en el balance de PT pero si Oi quiebra PT no debera nada a nadie.No es el mejor de los mundos pero ya es algo.Lo ideal y seguramente sera lo que suceda es que el ceo de PT ponga orden por Brasil de no ser asi PT (portugal asia y africa) vale mas de 2500 mill.


----------



## Janus (16 Ago 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> todavía cree que hay que estar en ANR, o es tarde ya?



Hay que estar fuera en el momento que pierda los 5,94 como mínimos de ayer. Hoy era el día de tirar hacia arriba pero le han dejado un minuto tras la apertura y se han puesto a liquidar posiciones. No lo hay llevado a un amplio extremo bajista aún. Si respeta la vela de ayer, seguirá siendo bastante alcista.

---------- Post added 16-ago-2013 at 20:40 ----------

El IBEX y sus banquitos desafiando al mundo del dinero. Esto va a acabar ya saben ustedes.

Los muy cabrones en cuanto estén altos ya verán como hacen alguna ampliación.

---------- Post added 16-ago-2013 at 20:41 ----------

JC Penney como no se ponga la mochila de escalador rápido, le va a caer la del pulpo.


----------



## egarenc (16 Ago 2013)

anal-isto en estado puro, solo nos faltaba esto tanto a los que la tienen pagada haciendo un esfurzo como a los que no cayeron en la trampa.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...quitas-hipotecas-dacion-pago-no-solucion.html


----------



## Janus (16 Ago 2013)

Piratón, necesito que me pases de nuevo la imagen para la firma. El sitio de internet donde lo tenía lo ha caducado.


----------



## Abner (16 Ago 2013)

Vozpópuli - En EE UU afirman que el buen tono de la prima de riesgo llega por la manipulación del Gobierno a través del fondo de las pensiones


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Piratón, necesito que me pases de nuevo la imagen para la firma. El sitio de internet donde lo tenía lo ha caducado.



A grandes males, grandes remedios.








---------- Post added 16-ago-2013 at 21:01 ----------




Abner dijo:


> Vozpópuli - En EE UU afirman que el buen tono de la prima de riesgo llega por la manipulación del Gobierno a través del fondo de las pensiones



Sin leerlo.

La capacidad de análisis del periodista no tiene límites. ::


----------



## ponzi (16 Ago 2013)

.............


----------



## egarenc (16 Ago 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Vozpópuli - En EE UU afirman que el buen tono de la prima de riesgo llega por la manipulación del Gobierno a través del fondo de las pensiones



No me lo creo mucho, si a finales de 2012 ya teniamos el 97% del fondo en deuda patria, tu crees que un 3% de 6X.000 minolles dan para mucho? bueno,quizas algo si puedan maquillar, pero a partir de ahora...







El 97% del Fondo de Reserva de las pensiones se invirti en 2012 en deuda pblica espaola,Datos macroeconmicos, economa y poltica - Expansin.com


----------



## Abner (16 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> A grandes males, grandes remedios.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se ha debido de suscribir a Zerohedge y hace copy paste sin más, que para eso paga la suscripción supongo. Bueno, no es como si voz populi fuese muy mainstream, pero está bien que se airee un poco de realidad apocalíptica zero hedgiana al vulgo patrio.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Ago 2013)

No video, just fucking music!

[YOUTUBE]MuIzWgWN2d0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ponzi (16 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Mejor en 2 euros.
> 
> ---------- Post added 16-ago-2013 at 20:13 ----------
> 
> ...



Portugal es la tapadilla de Europa, pasa desapercibida pero se toma en serio las reformas. Los países que han sido mas serios de Europa hasta ahora atajando la crisis han sido Portugal e Irlanda.Aquí la clave es que el problema lo tiene Oí no Portugal telecom, gracias a la venta de Vivo consiguieron suficiente efectivo para comprar Oi sin deuda.


http://elpais.com/diario/2011/01/27/economia/1296082809_850215.html


Asi que lo que se juegan son los 3600 mill que ramplaron a Tef. Si quiebra Oí, seguirían teniendo la división de Portugal África y Asia y las tres están con niveles de endeudamiento aceptables. Aqui el mercado esta pensando que Oí va a quebrar y que en Portugal habrá tal crisis que PT dividira sus ingresos entre dos, yo creo que se equivoca ya que en Portugal la teleco esta aguantando muy bien. Aunque nos pongamos en el hipotético caso de valorar a 0 la participación de Oí el resto vale mas de 2500 mill.

http://mobile.bloomberg.com/news/20...y-dents-12-billion-debt-corporate-brazil.html

No había visto las cuentas de Oí pero tienen una montada de aupa, 12000 mill de dolares de deuda, ahí es nada.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Ago 2013)

Acabo de terminar *Cabin in the Woods*:

Superb! (freak)


----------



## ponzi (16 Ago 2013)

Para hisholines o algún brasileño...Donde puedo encontrar las cuentas de Oí?En business week no las veo


----------



## Janus (16 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> A grandes males, grandes remedios.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks, vuelvo a lucir guapo.


----------



## tarrito (16 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Acabo de terminar *Cabin in the Woods*:
> 
> Superb! (freak)



cuando la pelirroja le da al botón de "sell" y acaba con todos los larguistas! :XX:


la rubia o la pelirroja :


----------



## ponzi (16 Ago 2013)

En PT la prudencia marca que hay que esperar,en oi hay montada una muy gorda con la deuda,ademas estan los fondos dandoles estopa con los cortos.A estos precios si llegan a un acuerdo via entrada de algun socio en brasil,los fondos al ver que baja el apalancamiento empezaran a recomprar y seguramente ese sera un buen momento para retormarla


----------



## nombre (16 Ago 2013)

Mark Mobius: Larry Summers podría ser la gran sorpresa de la Reserva Federal para Wall Street - Noticias ibex informacion ibex

Empieza la campaña para meterlo con calzador?


----------



## LoboDeMar (17 Ago 2013)

Chicos, chicos, chicos!!!

Salgo de mi cueva y me logueo para compartir algo con vosotros. Tal vez sea gol de señor...

A día de hoy no he visto ningún capítulo de Juego de Tronos. Tiempo atrás, cuando se hablaba mucho de la serie, observé que varios de vosotros os derretíais/fapeábais por/con cierta jamelga de la serie que, personalmente, yo pensaba que no era para tanto. Mona y tal, pero poco más (viéndola sólo en foto)... hasta que he visto el siguiente video HVEI-compliant (Pompetes de ojetamen insaid, aunque no hay boobs). Ved (segundos 0:49 del al 1:16):

[YOUTUBE]cl3b7dDBLpo[/YOUTUBE]

Es ella _la vuestra, _¿verdad?

Paso desde hoy mismo a formar parte de su club de huelebrag... fans :baba: . Esos andares de guarrilla elegante han hecho chas en mi interior (y provocado cierto hormigueo en la comisura del escroto).

Curiosidades:
- La razón de ver el video: lo envía un amigo para que me vea. Mi doble es el afortunado del avión (02:07)
- Jato, ¿eres tú el zagal de 02:20? En caso afirmativo, ¿a quién le das semejante somanta de hostias? ¿Calopez o burbubolsa? ¿Por qué?
- La guarrilla elegante vuelve a salir, más guarrilla y elegante si cabe, en 02:59. ¿Se trata de la misma o es otra? ¿Cómo se llama? La veo en movimiento y es que _eh un amoh de ninña_. Me la fockaría hasta la lesión o la muerte propias.


----------



## Janus (17 Ago 2013)

LoboDeMar dijo:


> Chicos, chicos, chicos!!!
> 
> Salgo de mi cueva y me logueo para compartir algo con vosotros. Tal vez sea gol de señor...
> 
> ...




Tú has ingresado por la puerta grande. Enhorabuena.:rolleye:
Esperamos más youtubes como ese.


----------



## Kennedy (17 Ago 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Los brokers ingleses están mas especializados en opciones.



Disculpa mi ignorancia. Cómo se llaman esos brokers ingleses?
Gracias


----------



## Janus (17 Ago 2013)

Cabin in the woods ............ está bien.

The interships ........... muy buena.


----------



## egarenc (17 Ago 2013)

....up up...


----------



## HisHoliness (17 Ago 2013)

LoboDeMar dijo:


> Chicos, chicos, chicos!!!
> 
> Salgo de mi cueva y me logueo para compartir algo con vosotros. Tal vez sea gol de señor...
> 
> ...



La puta que pariu! Eso es un culo!


----------



## ponzi (17 Ago 2013)

Encontré a la bicha, el ticker es Oibr

¡Grafico divertido donde los haya!


Han incrementado 30.000 mill su deuda y se han quedado tan panchos

http://investing.businessweek.com/r...dataset=balanceSheet&period=A&currency=native


¿Que han comprado para duplicar el balance en tan solo un año?


----------



## ponzi (17 Ago 2013)

mirar este grafico a 5 años vista


http://www.reuters.com/finance/stocks/chart?symbol=OIBR3.SA

Es de lo mas heavy que he visto en mucho tiempo..de 60 a 4


----------



## ponzi (17 Ago 2013)

......................


----------



## Ajetreo (17 Ago 2013)

Up, up

.....


----------



## Malus (17 Ago 2013)

Ponzi, de las empresas españolas, cuales son en tu opinión las mejores opciones para una cartera a largo? Quitando bancos y empresas con bastante deuda.


----------



## ponzi (17 Ago 2013)

Malus dijo:


> Ponzi, de las empresas españolas, cuales son en tu opinión las mejores opciones para una cartera a largo? Quitando bancos y empresas con bastante deuda.



Aunque parezca increible no sabria que responderte.Despues de mirar tantas y tantas empresas he llegado a la conclusion que lo mas simple es lo que mejor funciona.1)empresas con altos roces (superior al 10%) 2)negocios que mas o menos puedas comprender 3) deuda no supere 2 veces el ebitda 4)que no tenga un per muy alto 5) que muevan la caja y la deuda de una manera diligente.Ahora mismo que cumplan todas las premisas puede que solo Caf,Alba,Bme e Indra y ya negocios muy buenos pero que estan a precios por las nubes Inditex (es el roce mas alto de toda la bolsa española 50%) ,amadeus luego que no estan mal viscofan y tecnicas reunidas, despues ya nos iriamos a negocios con barreras de entrada y que parece que quieren reducir el endeudamiento como Tef que historicamente ha tenido buenos roces o si no a negocios que tambien vienen de tener mucha deuda y que tambien la han reducidi pero que sus roces no son tan altos como arcelor y ya en ultimo lugar iberdrola.Yo meteria a Alba sobre 30 a Indra por debajo de 10, Caf a 300,Bme por debajo de 17 y luego ya me la jugaba en empresas con deuda como tef por debajo de 10,50 y Arcelor por debajo de 10.Esto no es algo fijo tb hay negocios que aunque son modestos no estan mal como vidrala o miquel y costas y luego las aseguradoras aunque algo caras como catalana y mapfre.Sobre banca pues igual algo si me la jugaba en bankinter por debajo de 3 mas que nada por linea directa que creo que tiene una gestion impecable.Si te metes en una que sea en una cuyo negocio puedas comprender.


----------



## j.w.pepper (17 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Aunque parezca increible no sabria que responderte.Despues de mirar tantas y tantas empresas he llegado a la conclusion que lo mas simple es lo que mejor funciona.1)empresas con altos roces (superior al 10%) 2)negocios que mas o menos puedas comprender 3) deuda no supere 2 veces el ebitda 4)que no tenga un per muy alto 5) que muevan la caja y la deuda de una manera diligente.Ahora mismo que cumplan todas las premisas puede que solo Caf,Alba,Bme e Indra y ya negocios muy buenos pero que estan a precios por las nubes Inditex (es el roce mas alto de toda la bolsa española 50%) ,amadeus luego que no estan mal viscofan y tecnicas reunidas, despues ya nos iriamos a negocios con barreras de entrada y que parece que quieren reducir el endeudamiento como Tef que historicamente ha tenido buenos roces o si no a negocios que tambien vienen de tener mucha deuda y que tambien la han reducidi pero que sus roces no son tan altos como arcelor y ya en ultimo lugar iberdrola.Yo meteria a Alba sobre 30 a Indra por debajo de 10, Caf a 300,Bme por debajo de 17 y luego ya me la jugaba en empresas con deuda como tef por debajo de 10,50 y Arcelor por debajo de 10.Esto no es algo fijo tb hay negocios que aunque son modestos no estan mal como vidrala o miquel y costas y luego las aseguradoras aunque algo caras como catalana y mapfre.Sobre banca pues igual algo si me la jugaba en bankinter por debajo de 3 mas que nada por linea directa que creo que tiene una gestion impecable.Si te metes en una que sea en una cuyo negocio puedas comprender.



Gracias por el aporte. Ponzi, veo que utilizas unience para valorar las empresas españolas. Podrías recomendar algún otro site donde poder ver ratios, evolución, etc.


----------



## ponzi (17 Ago 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Gracias por el aporte. Ponzi, veo que utilizas unience para valorar las empresas españolas. Podrías recomendar algún otro site donde poder ver ratios, evolución, etc.



Seguramente me deje unas cuantas en el tintero y esto no es algo estatico,la realidad de cada empresa varia practicamente a diario igual que su precio.Casi siempre miro unience y business week,principalmente para ver como mueven la deuda, la caja,el cash flow y para calcular el roce, si el negocio es bueno tendra un buen historial de margenes, roe y roa.No suelo mirar muchas cosas (roce,margenes,roe,roa,ev/ebitda,deuda,cash flow) ,entender el negocio y que me cuadre el precio,tambien tienes mornigstar y reuters. La de cables y led que puso egarenc esa tiene un roce muy alto, creo que superior al 20%.Si te sirve casi todos los problemas empresariales vienen del mismo lado,de un excesivo endeudamiento,llegado a ese punto y con la accion por los suelos hay 2 posibilidades que los problrmas se solucionen y se dispare o que empeore y termine ampliando capital o en el peor de los casos quebrando,para jugar en esas ligas es mejor seguir las posiciones cortas del valor.Suelo leer articulos por sectores o mirar un poco por encima bloomberg,rankia,algun blog,o ver que hacen algunos fondos.


----------



## ponzi (17 Ago 2013)

Otra que menciono egarenc y que a mi por precio y margenes me costaba ver pero que la verdad es que ha incrementado mucho los roces es Día, ahora yo no se hasta que punto sera sostenible a largo plazo esos roces porque creo que están ampliando el negocio vía franquicias.


----------



## egarenc (17 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Aunque parezca increible no sabria que responderte.Despues de mirar tantas y tantas empresas he llegado a la conclusion que lo mas simple es lo que mejor funciona.1)empresas con altos roces (superior al 10%) 2)negocios que mas o menos puedas comprender 3) deuda no supere 2 veces el ebitda 4)que no tenga un per muy alto 5) que muevan la caja y la deuda de una manera diligente.Ahora mismo que cumplan todas las premisas puede que solo Caf,Alba,Bme e Indra y ya negocios muy buenos pero que estan a precios por las nubes Inditex (es el roce mas alto de toda la bolsa española 50%) ,amadeus luego que no estan mal viscofan y tecnicas reunidas, despues ya nos iriamos a negocios con barreras de entrada y que parece que quieren reducir el endeudamiento como Tef que historicamente ha tenido buenos roces o si no a negocios que tambien vienen de tener mucha deuda y que tambien la han reducidi pero que sus roces no son tan altos como arcelor y ya en ultimo lugar iberdrola.Yo meteria a Alba sobre 30 a Indra por debajo de 10, Caf a 300,Bme por debajo de 17 y luego ya me la jugaba en empresas con deuda como tef por debajo de 10,50 y Arcelor por debajo de 10.Esto no es algo fijo tb hay negocios que aunque son modestos no estan mal como vidrala o miquel y costas y luego las aseguradoras aunque algo caras como catalana y mapfre.Sobre banca pues igual algo si me la jugaba en bankinter por debajo de 3 mas que nada por linea directa que creo que tiene una gestion impecable.Si te metes en una que sea en una cuyo negocio puedas comprender.



podriamos incluir a Enagas? aunque la deuda está algo por encima del criterio que indicas,...


----------



## ponzi (17 Ago 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> podriamos incluir a Enagas? aunque la deuda está algo por encima del criterio que indicas,...



Cierto me había olvidado de enagas y ree, que grandes negocios aunque yo creo que en algún momento semejantes chollos se acabaran, son dos chuponas de mucho cuidado.Mientras este dentro el sepi tendran cuerda para rato.Seguramente me habré dejado alguna mas.Tambien repsol iberdrola y gas pero estos ya son negocios para comprarlos a precio de derribo por debajo de (15,3,8,11).A veces operar con deuda puede salir bien y otras no, al menos si te la juegas en una endeudada que sea por un trofeo de caza mayor.


----------



## j.w.pepper (17 Ago 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> podriamos incluir a Enagas? aunque la deuda está algo por encima del criterio que indicas,...



A mi Enagas me gusta bastante, es básicamente un monopolio en el transporte de gas natural y que aunque se ha visto afectado últimamente por el nuevo decreto energético que al igual que otras cías como REE, les penaliza algo sus ingresos, siempre va a ser una empresa con cash flows más o menos constantes. 

Yo la compré a 15, la solté a 18 y si vuelve a bajar sobre los 17 o así quizás le meta otro mordisco. Si no me recuerdo mal, este valor estuvo rondando este año los 21 euros antes del decretazo de Soria.

Quizás el riesgo de estas cías son los sustitutivos energéticos que se puedan ofrecer en cada momento.


----------



## egarenc (17 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Otra que menciono egarenc y que a mi por precio y margenes me costaba ver pero que la verdad es que ha incrementado mucho los roces es Día, ahora yo no se hasta que punto sera sostenible a largo plazo esos roces porque creo que están ampliando el negocio vía franquicias.



después de leer un hilo que ahora no encuentro de como tratan al personal (chorro de horas extras no pagadas con promesas de renovación de contrato quefinalmente no se formaliza) junto a la charla con una empleada de Schlekel que no estaba muy contnta con las nuevas condiciones y horarios de quien manda....como que no dan ganas de invertir en la empresa, porque si para ganar ese dinero tienen que hacer eso. Si, ya se hay muchas más como esa.


----------



## ponzi (17 Ago 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> después de leer un hilo que ahora no encuentro de como tratan al personal (chorro de horas extras no pagadas con promesas de renovación de contrato quefinalmente no se formaliza) junto a la charla con una empleada de Schlekel que no estaba muy contnta con las nuevas condiciones y horarios de quien manda....como que no dan ganas de invertir en la empresa, porque si para ganar ese dinero tienen que hacer eso. Si, ya se hay muchas más como esa.



Puede que sea un gran negocio a largo plazo pero yo no lo veo del todo claro, la mejora del roce es de hace relativamente poco, así que algo hacen ahora que antes no hacían además un forero hablo que se estaban expandiendo vía franquicias, puede que les salga bien o puede que se les vaya de las manos. Como no les he visto a precio de derribo y hay bastantes dudas que tengo prefiero mantenerme al margen.


----------



## egarenc (17 Ago 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> A mi Enagas me gusta bastante, es básicamente un monopolio en el transporte de gas natural y que aunque se ha visto afectado últimamente por el nuevo decreto energético que al igual que otras cías como REE, les penaliza algo sus ingresos, siempre va a ser una empresa con cash flows más o menos constantes.
> 
> Yo la compré a 15, la solté a 18 y si vuelve a bajar sobre los 17 o así quizás le meta otro mordisco. Si no me recuerdo mal, este valor estuvo rondando este año los 21 euros antes del decretazo de Soria.
> 
> Quizás el riesgo de estas cías son los sustitutivos energéticos que se puedan ofrecer en cada momento.



ahora mismo creo que si la pillara a 15€ no la soltaría en muuucho tiempo.


----------



## ALDEBARAN (18 Ago 2013)

LLevo tiempo siguiendo el hilo, iniciandome en este mundillo. Hasta ahora no he intervenido mucho, porque poco puedo aportar yo, con el nivel que hay por aqui. Pero hoy he encontrado algo que os puede ser de utilidad y vale la pena compartir.

Se trata de una aplicación en forma de «hoja de cálculo» que permite gestionar la inversión de una cartera de valores actualizandose continuamente desde internet.

Quizas algunos ya lo conozcais, pero para los que no, os dejo el enlace desde donde lo podeis descargar. 

Mercado Continuo - Gestiona tu cartera de valores de bolsa del mercado continuo con «excel» en tiempo real y de manera sencilla

Espero que os sea de utilidad.


----------



## egarenc (18 Ago 2013)

Aprovechando que los 'Técnicos' han desaparecido del hilo, (que no se entienda mal, que se les echa de menos, eh!!!) pongo link a esta página que propone un criterio de valoración de empresas por fundamentales muy sui generis. Me parece interesante lo que propone, a ver que opinais o si ya lo conocíais...

Buscando el ratio perfecto para valorar empresas cotizadas en Bolsa


----------



## ponzi (18 Ago 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> Aprovechando que los 'Técnicos' han desaparecido del hilo, (que no se entienda mal, que se les echa de menos, eh!!!) pongo link a esta página que propone un criterio de valoración de empresas por fundamentales muy sui generis. Me parece interesante lo que propone, a ver que opinais o si ya lo conocíais...
> 
> Buscando el ratio perfecto para valorar empresas cotizadas en Bolsa



El articulo me parece muy bueno de hecho utilizamos unos ratios muy parecidos, salvo por la salvedad que el modifica el ratio de valoración y rentabilidad, yo directamente miro el ev/EBITDA y el roce.Viendo el roce uno se da cuenta que bmw no es tan mal negocio, de hecho es muy rentable aunque claro no a cualquier precio.La tabla que ha hecho esta bastante trabajada con un solo golpe de vista puedes ver los puntos fuertes y débiles de cada negocio.Fijaros la maquina de generar EBITDA que es Telefónica, solo tiene un problema y es su deuda, aunque desde mayo ya la han reducido.Me ha gustado el articulo, creo que voy a utilizar algún ratio suyo para mis tablas de excel.


----------



## ponzi (18 Ago 2013)

Mira egarenc como pasar del resultado operativo al EBITDA

http://www.saladeinversion.es/forma...r-ebitda-compania-inversion-trading-20-04-11/


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Ago 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> Aprovechando que los 'Técnicos' han desaparecido del hilo, (que no se entienda mal, que se les echa de menos, eh!!!) pongo link a esta página que propone un criterio de valoración de empresas por fundamentales muy sui generis. Me parece interesante lo que propone, a ver que opinais o si ya lo conocíais...
> 
> Buscando el ratio perfecto para valorar empresas cotizadas en Bolsa


----------



## egarenc (18 Ago 2013)

Pirata como te gusta esa viñeta....te voy a denunciar a DC Comics. 

Se te van a ir las plusvis en pagar royalties con carácter retroactivo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Ago 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> Pirata como te gusta esa viñeta....te voy a denunciar a DC Comics.
> 
> Se te van a ir las plusvis en pagar royalties con carácter retroactivo



, es de Claca, a él es a quien hay que enviarle la guita 

---------- Post added 18-ago-2013 at 14:25 ----------

Let's watch


----------



## vmmp29 (18 Ago 2013)

Sunday........ Tase casi plano


----------



## egarenc (18 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> El articulo me parece muy bueno de hecho utilizamos unos ratios muy parecidos, salvo por la salvedad que el modifica el ratio de valoración y rentabilidad, yo directamente miro el ev/EBITDA y el roce.Viendo el roce uno se da cuenta que bmw no es tan mal negocio, de hecho es muy rentable aunque claro no a cualquier precio.La tabla que ha hecho esta bastante trabajada con un solo golpe de vista puedes ver los puntos fuertes y débiles de cada negocio.Fijaros la maquina de generar EBITDA que es Telefónica, solo tiene un problema y es su deuda, aunque desde mayo ya la han reducido.Me ha gustado el articulo, creo que voy a utilizar algún ratio suyo para mis tablas de excel.



una pregunta, que criterios te marcas en lo ratios EV/Ebitda y ROCE para considerarlos interesantes? el ROE lo utilizas complementariamene al ROCE, o no le ves mucha utilidad?


----------



## ponzi (18 Ago 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> una pregunta, que criterios te marcas en lo ratios EV/Ebitda y ROCE para considerarlos interesantes? el ROE lo utilizas complementariamene al ROCE, o no le ves mucha utilidad?



Depende de lo barata que cotice la empresa.Así a bote pronto un roce por encima del 10% suele ser un negocio majo.Ev/EBITDA que no sea muy elevado, cuanto mas bajo mejor pero tampoco es algo fundamental, procuro que este por debajo de 7-8.El roe también lo miro pero al igual que el roce y el roa fijandome en la tendencia de varios años.Una empresa con un roe por encima del 15% durante muchos años suele ser un buen negocio.Mi problema hasta ahora es que no sabia como ponderar los buenos negocios de los que estaban muy baratos, probaré con el sistema de gurusblog. Me resulta mas fácil valorar empresas muy baratas que aquellas que son muy rentables.


----------



## ponzi (18 Ago 2013)

Asi que la artifice de semejante adelgazamiento en Tef ha sido una financiera pura y dura.

http://blogs.elconfidencial.com/eco...rta-en-la-operacion-bikini-de-telefonica-8618


----------



## amago45 (18 Ago 2013)

... up y ya tal


----------



## ponzi (19 Ago 2013)

Jajajajaja

http://blogs.elconfidencial.com/esp...18/del-rivero-y-el-club-de-los-bentley_10460/


Este la verguenza se la dejo en casa


----------



## Format (19 Ago 2013)

*Billionaires Dumping Stocks*
Billionaires Dumping Stocks, Economist Knows Why


----------



## jopitxujo (19 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Jajajajaja
> 
> Del Rivero y el 'Club de los Bentley' - Blogs de Caza Mayor
> 
> ...



Y como este unos cuantos en España.


Buenos días a todos.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Ago 2013)

buenos dias y tal para cual 

jran alcista a la vista :Baile: y el pullback tambien :abajo:


----------



## Sideshow Bob (19 Ago 2013)

buenos días!!! vamos animar esto un poco..


----------



## Roninn (19 Ago 2013)

Como se nota la segunda quincena de agosto. 

Por cierto, _cagonlalecheMerche_, las Vertice llevan +80% en dos semanas.

¿No habia alguien por aqui que las recomendaba?


----------



## Burbujilimo (19 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Acabo de terminar *Cabin in the Woods*:
> 
> Superb! (freak)



Reto: "coquetea con el lobo"... Hacía tiempo que una escena no me "impactaba" tanto...

Y hablando de bolsa, ¿se ha acabado la crisis o que carajo pasa? Hoy al menos toca un pelín de rojo, pero jroña que buena es la droja de los banquitos centrales...


----------



## jopitxujo (19 Ago 2013)

Pues si que está parado ésto.8:


----------



## Tio Masclet (19 Ago 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Pues si que está parado ésto.8:



Aquí no curra ni el Jato. Y después nos quejamos de que este país no funciona.


----------



## Janus (19 Ago 2013)

Muy interesante Unicredit hoy. Está en techo y para cortos.


----------



## paulistano (19 Ago 2013)

Buenos días!!

Este finde he estado con muchas gacelas, y ojo....la mayoría con mucho vértigo y diciendo que a nada que suba un poco más el ibex, venden...:8:

Opciones:

- No va a subir más y se quedan pillados
- Sube un poco más, venden....y el ibex sigue subiendo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Ago 2013)

Vrote Berde radioastibo

La morosidad en la banca marca un nuevo récord al subir al 11,6% en junio | Economa | elmundo.es

Sigo estudiando 8:


----------



## LÁNGARO (19 Ago 2013)

hoy cerramos en verde


----------



## Janus (19 Ago 2013)

Velazo en el DAX.


----------



## Tono (19 Ago 2013)

Buenos días.
A los blue chips de la banca les aumenta la morosidad y a los de las telecomunicaciones se les escapan los clientes. 
¿en qué invertiremos?

*Telefónica y Vodafone pierden dos millones de clientes en 2013*



> Durante los seis primeros meses de 2013,las dos mayores operadoras de telecomunicaciones de España han perdido 2,1 millones de clientes de móviles y controlan ya menos del 60% del mercado en términos de usuarios. Movistar ha sufrido el mayor recorte al dejarse 1,2 millones de clientes hasta junio, con una cuota de mercado del 34,8%, frente al 36,1% que tenía en enero. Vodafone contaba al cierre del semestre con 900.000 clientes menos que al inicio del año, y su cuota ha pasado del 26,3% al 25,3% en este periodo.



Telefnica y Vodafone pierden dos millones de clientes en 2013,Empresas de Telecomunicaciones, medios y tecnologa. Expansin.com


----------



## mataresfacil (19 Ago 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Buenos días.
> A los blue chips de la banca les aumenta la morosidad y a los de las telecomunicaciones se les escapan los clientes.
> ¿en qué invertiremos?
> 
> ...



Por eso y por mucho mas son empresas condenadas adarse el batacazo en bolsa, solo les queda bajar. El cliente que pierden normalmente no vuelve jamas.


----------



## Janus (19 Ago 2013)

Insisto, en Unicredit ya se está ganando pasta gansa en el lado corto. Está en techo muy bien definido y la vela de hoy de momento es muy buena.

*Un 19 de agosto también es un gran día para ganar dinero*.


----------



## Burbujilimo (19 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Insisto, en Unicredit ya se está ganando pasta gansa en el lado corto. Está en techo muy bien definido y la vela de hoy de momento es muy buena.
> 
> *Un 19 de agosto también es un gran día para ganar dinero*.



¿SL? ¿Objetivo?

Pruebo con poca carga.


----------



## Janus (19 Ago 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Buenos días.
> A los blue chips de la banca les aumenta la morosidad y a los de las telecomunicaciones se les escapan los clientes.
> ¿en qué invertiremos?
> 
> ...



Fusión es el equivalente a perder clientes o ARPU actual porque viene a suponer una bajada bastante importante del ARPU uno a uno. El hecho de que aún con ello están perdiendo clientes quiere decir que no están consiguiendo lo que se llaman altas nuevas suficientes.

---------- Post added 19-ago-2013 at 12:17 ----------




Burbujilimo dijo:


> ¿SL? ¿Objetivo?
> 
> Pruebo con poca carga.



30 cents más arriba, esta mañana eran 20 cents más arriba. La vela de hoy ya ha hecho el recorrido que se podía esperar al menos que cambie el escenario. El risk se ha incrementado respecto al reward. Vas a tener que comenzar a moverte en el timeframe diario porque el de minutos está visto por hoy, al menos lo gordo esperamos.

---------- Post added 19-ago-2013 at 12:48 ----------

Tras la subida prevista en Abengoa, conviene que se vayan materializando plusvalías en la mitad de la posición. El resto por si le diera por subir a 2,60 euros.


----------



## LCIRPM (19 Ago 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Buenos días!!
> 
> Este finde he estado con muchas gacelas, y ojo....la mayoría con mucho vértigo y diciendo que a nada que suba un poco más el ibex, venden...:8:
> 
> ...




Esperando en liquidez a comprar más barato...
.
.
.
.
Y si no, nos lo gastaremos en lo que queda de verano, terracitas, la subida de la factura de la luz, la vuelta al cole.....

Sí, yo por lo menos, tengo más vertigo que el Baumgarten antes del salto, el suelo se ve muy lejos.
Y a lo mejor sigue subiendo.


----------



## Janus (19 Ago 2013)

Acciona está para shorts.

El r/r es muy bueno. Stop 1 euro más arriba o 2 para ir menos ajustados.


----------



## Burbujilimo (19 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> 30 cents más arriba, esta mañana eran 20 cents más arriba. La vela de hoy ya ha hecho el recorrido que se podía esperar al menos que cambie el escenario. El risk se ha incrementado respecto al reward. Vas a tener que comenzar a moverte en el timeframe diario porque el de minutos está visto por hoy, al menos lo gordo esperamos.





De momento cubro comisiones y saco para un par de cafés (que para haber entrado algo tarde no está mal). Los objetivos a MP que veo podrían ser los 4,32 o los 4,1 (33% y 50% de corrección de la subida desde los 3,4). ¿Estaríamos hablando de estos o podemos plantearnos algo más "ambicioso"?


----------



## ponzi (19 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Vrote Berde radioastibo
> 
> La morosidad en la banca marca un nuevo récord al subir al 11,6% en junio | Economa | elmundo.es
> 
> Sigo estudiando 8:



Y la capitalización de los grandes bancos a un 30%-40% de máximos históricos.

http://www.bolsamadrid.es/esp/aspx/Empresas/FichaValor.aspx?ISIN=es0113900j37

El santander esta casi al mismo nivel que los 8 eu de 2010


----------



## ponzi (19 Ago 2013)

Al final me quede corto con la reducción del 30% de la plantilla de sniace


http://www.eleconomista.es/empresas...as-por-7-hasta-los-411-millones-de-euros.html


----------



## Janus (19 Ago 2013)

Señores, saben que los spreads hacen delicias y que uno por referencia siempre será el de BBVA contra SAN. El spread es quien mejor sirve para comparar empresas (salvo que haya emisiones sin doquier de títulos).

Adjunto el spread desde hace un año y el spread desde comienzos de este año.















Como pueden ver, la realidad difiere un poquito de la percepción de los burbujarras del día a día. A tito Botín no le reconocen una mierda y es de suponer que los fondos ya estén hasta los huevos de él. Se dice que el banco gana muchos miles de millones pero lo cierto es el rendimiento por acción y ahí sí que tienen problemas porque ha emitido acciones a lo bruto durante los últimos años. Alguno va a poder decir que ha tenido que poner dinero para que el beneficio vuelva a subir. Y eso sin contar la ayuda incondicional de todos los españoles.::

---------- Post added 19-ago-2013 at 13:06 ----------




Burbujilimo dijo:


> De momento cubro comisiones y saco para un par de cafés (que para haber entrado algo tarde no está mal). Los objetivos a MP que veo podrían ser los 4,32 o los 4,1 (33% y 50% de corrección de la subida desde los 3,4). ¿Estaríamos hablando de estos o podemos plantearnos algo más "ambicioso"?



Step by step. Vete moviendo el stop loss cada 20 céntimos. Y hasta donde te lleve. Si hay caída rápida hasta 4,2, liquidas y a disfrutar de las plusvis. El stop lo tienes que respetar porque si los usanos empiezan a subir, aquí se puede volver a subir alegremente.

---------- Post added 19-ago-2013 at 13:09 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> Al final me quede corto con la reducción del 30% de la plantilla de sniace
> 
> 
> Sniace multiplicó sus pérdidas por siete, hasta los 41,1 millones de euros - elEconomista.es



Una pena, más de quinientas familias que no volverán a trabajar jamás probablemente. Si conocen la cuenca del Besaya y Torrelavega/Barreda sabrán que salvo Solvay y AA no hay más por allí.

Pobre gente.

---------- Post added 19-ago-2013 at 13:14 ----------

Ojo a Prisa, si aparece volumen se dispara.


----------



## Tio Masclet (19 Ago 2013)

Hoy no arrean ni los chicharros (véase Gamesa).


----------



## amago45 (19 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> [/COLOR]Ojo a Prisa, si aparece volumen se dispara.



Hay dos 'tapones' en 0.202 y 0.205 de ciento y pico mil títulos. no tengo más profundidad de posiciones, pero creo que superados esos creo que está mi orden de venta en 0.21 

A ver si Benito y Monjardín aparece, que según VisualEconomy éste mes no han hecho mas que comprar


----------



## Janus (19 Ago 2013)

En el DAX se está definiendo una buena oportunidad para ganar 20 pipos en timeframe de minutos.

De momento, vigilar.


----------



## ponzi (19 Ago 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Hoy no arrean ni los chicharros (véase Gamesa).



Gamesa hace tiempo que dejo de ser un chicharro,a mise me escapo el tren...aunque mucho ojo ya vale 1500 mill,para que siga subiendo deberia ganar como minimo 150 mill al año.Aun me acuerdo del consejo que me envio navarrorum,me pregunto por donde andara.


----------



## ponzi (19 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Señores, saben que los spreads hacen delicias y que uno por referencia siempre será el de BBVA contra SAN. El spread es quien mejor sirve para comparar empresas (salvo que haya emisiones sin doquier de títulos).
> 
> Adjunto el spread desde hace un año y el spread desde comienzos de este año.
> 
> ...



Sniace nunca ha sido rentable y dudo que pueda serlo con los sueldos que se mueven por alli,al menos con la cifra de negocio que tienen.Si no hubiesen recibido subvenciones, hace mas de 10 años que habrian echado el cierre.Y solvay como negocio es muy rentable pero hay un descontrol laboral y sindical en la fabrica de torrrelavega de aupa,no tiene nada que ver la rentabilidad de las fabricas belgas a la de torrelavega.


----------



## Navarrorum (19 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Gamesa hace tiempo que dejo de ser un chicharro,a mise me escapo el tren...aunque mucho ojo ya vale 1500 mill,para que siga subiendo deberia ganar como minimo 150 mill al año.Aun me acuerdo del consejo que me envio navarrorum,me pregunto por donde andara.



ejem ejem...¿me llamaba?¿Que le parece?:Baile:

EDITO: La correccion de Gamesa de estos dias es justa y necesaria. Actualmente la posicion de Gamesa en el mercado viene por el dado de Mtto y servicio de parques. No solo de ellos sino tambien de la competencia. (la competencia hace lo mismo). Solo falta que el negocio en America sur se consolide. 

Off Shore estan preparados y listos para fabricar maquinas como escombro para el mar del norte Eastanglia. 

Respecto a ON shore, Gamesa tiene la infraestructura preparada para sacar maquinas de 5MW como churros. Ojo, ¡¡¡5MW de potencia unitaria!!! Lo que no tiene nadie en el mercado. Solo tienen que optimizar un poco los costes...


----------



## ponzi (19 Ago 2013)

Sniace no sera rentable pero solvay, eso es otro cantar


https://www.unience.com/product/BRU/SOLB/financials

Yo tengo familia trabajando allí dentro, muchos usamos sin saberlo sus productos, como por ejemplo la sosa que se utiliza para los detergentes. La historia de solvay es de esas que marcan un antes y un después.


http://es.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solvay_(empresa)


----------



## Tio Masclet (19 Ago 2013)

Ponzi, otra hostia como la de hoy a Bankinter y se le pone por debajo de 3€.


----------



## ponzi (19 Ago 2013)

Navarrorum dijo:


> ejem ejem...¿me llamaba?¿Que le parece?:Baile:
> 
> EDITO: La correccion de Gamesa de estos dias es justa y necesaria. Actualmente la posicion de Gamesa en el mercado viene por el dado de Mtto y servicio de parques. No solo de ellos sino tambien de la competencia. (la competencia hace lo mismo). Solo falta que el negocio en America sur se consolide.
> 
> ...



He de reconocer que financieramente me costo verlo, tanto es asi que me perdi toda la subida, pero llevabas bastante razon.Entre tu y janus os habeis lucido , ha sido el valor que mas se ha revalorizado en 2013.
Creo que fue a ti a quien te lo dije, si sabes mucho de un sector por el motivo que sea se puede crear mucho valor.La exnuera de Buffet cuenta en uno de los libros como en una ocasión el oráculo conoció a un reparador de cisternas, el hombre estaba tan obsesionado con el agua que desprendía cada cisterna que pocos años después invirtió dentro del sector, al poco tiempo era millonario.
5 MW :...menudas maquinas deben ser.
Deberia bajar algo, ya 1500 mill es una pasta. Si se ponen a 1200 mill igual hago una entradilla.


http://www.gamesacorp.com/es/comunicacion/reportajes-especiales/reportajes-especiales-g10x.html


----------



## ponzi (19 Ago 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Ponzi, otra hostia como la de hoy a Bankinter y se le pone por debajo de 3€.



Que ha pasado en Abril?Han convertido deuda o preferentes?

Me metido en la ficha de Bankinter y menuda ampliación de acciones

https://webcorporativa.bankinter.com/www2/corporativa/es/sobre_bankinter/informacion_societaria

Cambio el precio a 2,85 que son 2500 mill de eu.

http://www.bolsamadrid.es/esp/aspx/Empresas/FichaValor.aspx?ISIN=ES0113679I37

Y la entrada ya a piñón a los 2000 mill...2,28 por acción.

Fijaros la morosidad de bk es la mitad que la media del sector, por debajo del 5%

http://www.diariofinanciero.com/noticia/empresas/bankinter-creemos-tasa-morosidad-no-sobrepasara-5


http://www.labolsa.com/finanzas/tasa+morosidad+bankinter

Por otro lado tienen una de las mejores aseguradoras del país

http://www.expansion.com/2013/03/05/empresas/1362483884.html


----------



## LCIRPM (19 Ago 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Hoy no arrean ni los chicharros (véase Gamesa).



Pues mira Solaria, cada vez lo de la bolsa me parece más irracional.
No se entiende que esta empresa suba con la de hostias que estan dando al sector (A no se que esté tan tirada que haya una OPA detrás) ¿¿??


----------



## paulistano (19 Ago 2013)

Orden de 5.000 gamesas.

Se me han comprado 2190 y se ha ido arriba..


A ver si a la sexta va la vencida y por fin pierdo dinero con gamesa....me tiene mosqueado este valor....

---------- Post added 19-ago-2013 at 16:17 ----------

Faltan por cruzarse 2055 a 5,705.....

---------- Post added 19-ago-2013 at 16:19 ----------

Ya estan compradas las 5.000.... Ya me la podeis subir....amonoh!!


----------



## vmmp29 (19 Ago 2013)

bueno parece que terminamos en rojo

---------- Post added 19-ago-2013 at 16:28 ----------




Navarrorum dijo:


> ejem ejem...¿me llamaba?¿Que le parece?:Baile:
> 
> EDITO: La correccion de Gamesa de estos dias es justa y necesaria. Actualmente la posicion de Gamesa en el mercado viene por el dado de Mtto y servicio de parques. No solo de ellos sino tambien de la competencia. (la competencia hace lo mismo). Solo falta que el negocio en America sur se consolide.
> 
> ...





ponzi dijo:


> Que ha pasado en Abril?Han convertido deuda o preferentes?
> 
> Me metido en la ficha de Bankinter y menuda ampliación de acciones
> 
> ...



no las llevaba Bestinver o ampliaron compras?


----------



## LÁNGARO (19 Ago 2013)

aun queda una hora...


----------



## paulistano (19 Ago 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> aun queda una hora...




Esperemos cerrar bajando solo un puntillo porcentual....aprox.....de lo contrario podemos tener guano de calidad y calidez anal:8:


----------



## sr.anus (19 Ago 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> aun queda una hora...



para bajar mas?:Aplauso:
que bien se esta en liquidez y haciendo solo metesacas intradiarios cuando se puede


Tiradlo ya!


----------



## j.w.pepper (19 Ago 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Orden de 5.000 gamesas.
> 
> Se me han comprado 2190 y se ha ido arriba..
> 
> ...



Gamesa ha subido mucho este año, la hostia de hoy es buena pero tengo el temor de que está vez a coger un cuchillo cayendo. 

Bankinter también se la pega pero quizás tenga mejores fundamentales, aunque como dicen por ahí, valorar el negocio bancario es muy difícil.

Suerte con las gamesas.


----------



## hydra69 (19 Ago 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Orden de 5.000 gamesas.
> 
> Se me han comprado 2190 y se ha ido arriba..
> 
> ...



Tio en serio,con todos mis respetos,que los tienes...empiezo a pensar que eres un poco cenizo....::

Animo y suerte....


----------



## paulistano (19 Ago 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Gamesa ha subido mucho este año, la hostia de hoy es buena pero tengo el temor de que está vez a coger un cuchillo cayendo.
> 
> Bankinter también se la pega pero quizás tenga mejores fundamentales, aunque como dicen por ahí, valorar el negocio bancario es muy difícil.
> 
> Suerte con las gamesas.




Va jodida la cosa:ouch:

Stop 5,50 aprox....


----------



## Sin_Perdón (19 Ago 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Orden de 5.000 gamesas.
> 
> Se me han comprado 2190 y se ha ido arriba..
> 
> ...




Cuidado que vestas ya va por el -11% .....


----------



## LÁNGARO (19 Ago 2013)

que conste que yo estoy en psicologia opuesta, quien no llora....


----------



## alimon (19 Ago 2013)

Pues yo estoy por entrar en gamesa también, a ver como queda al cierre, con un stop ajustadillo y si me salgo de TUB que le esta entrando volumen ahora.

Parece que por fin empieza el pullback


----------



## hydra69 (19 Ago 2013)

buffff el grafico del ibex en diario hoy es un poema...


----------



## ponzi (19 Ago 2013)

Navarrorum dijo:


> ejem ejem...¿me llamaba?¿Que le parece?:Baile:
> 
> EDITO: La correccion de Gamesa de estos dias es justa y necesaria. Actualmente la posicion de Gamesa en el mercado viene por el dado de Mtto y servicio de parques. No solo de ellos sino tambien de la competencia. (la competencia hace lo mismo). Solo falta que el negocio en America sur se consolide.
> 
> ...



Crees que hay posibilidades para que facturen a medio plazo 3000 mill y a largo plazo 5000 mill.3000 mill es la facturación mínima que necesitarian para seguir operando sin demasiados problemas. Para mi esa seria la clave, de no conseguirlo el negocio estaría caro.Los 1200 mill para una hipotética entrada seria ver la acción a 4,75.


----------



## ponzi (19 Ago 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> bueno parece que terminamos en rojo
> 
> ---------- Post added 19-ago-2013 at 16:28 ----------
> 
> ...



En legal se puede ver el informe semestral


http://www.bestinver.es/fondoBolsa.aspx#

No llega a 2 mill, es muy poquito. En telefónica han metido 6 veces mas. La clave de Bankinter es su ratio de morosidad y sobre todo linea directa porque en si el negocio bancario en España se va a tirar unos años bastante parado.


----------



## Garrafón (19 Ago 2013)

Pues yo he entrado en Deoleo, 25.000 títulos a 0,365€.
Qué pasa??, me va la marcha.


----------



## ponzi (19 Ago 2013)

Algún grafico para lorillard??Veis posibilidades de ver la acción a 35?


----------



## aitor33 (19 Ago 2013)

Pues yo me voy a estar quietecito que no me gusta un pelo la situación...porque parece que ponen muy fácil el anzuelo en muchos valores tipo Santander cayendo un 3% a la primera bajada demasiado fácil o un despioje como un piano

Yo sigo dentro de amds con pérdidas y èsta no se anda por las ramas está en punto clave o se pega el leñazo padre o directa al cielo, aquí no hay medias tintas


----------



## alimon (19 Ago 2013)

Bueno pues fuera de TUB en la subasta a 2,72. +300 eurillos.

Ahora es cuando se va a los 3€, pero bueno. Yo en liquidez, veremos mañana las GAM, pero me parece que voy a estar en liquidez un tiempo, que no me gusta un pelo la situación.


----------



## vmmp29 (19 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> En legal se puede ver el informe semestral
> 
> 
> Bestinver - Fondo Bolsa
> ...



en que apartado las puedes ver?
gracias


----------



## ponzi (19 Ago 2013)

aitor33 dijo:


> Pues yo me voy a estar quietecito que no me gusta un pelo la situación...porque parece que ponen muy fácil el anzuelo en muchos valores tipo Santander cayendo un 3% a la primera bajada demasiado fácil o un despioje como un piano
> 
> Yo sigo dentro de amds con pérdidas y èsta no se anda por las ramas está en punto clave o se pega el leñazo padre o directa al cielo, aquí no hay medias tintas



62000 mill para un banco como el Santander metido en Reino Unido y Brasil, se me antoja demasiado.


http://www.elconfidencial.com/econo...e-brasil-por-el-pinchazo-de-la-burbuja-110572


"El descenso del beneficio se produjo por el aumento de las provisiones con las que hacer frente al fuerte incremento de la morosidad. Santander Brasil se vio obligado a elevar un 42% las dotaciones para compensar el aumento significativo de los impagos hasta el 6,79% (5,05% un año antes) sobre el total de la cartera de crédito. Brasil es el país con la segunda mayor mora de todo el grupo en el mundo, prácticamente igual que la de España y superior a la de Portugal, dos economías en profunda recesión"

Brasil es un país muy endeudado , si cae, Santander lo va a pasar muy mal, no nos olvidemos que no ha parado de emitir acciones, tiene casi el doble que en 2006. Entre la caida del beneficio y que cada vez hay mas acciones cada vez tiene un bpa menor ,el precio de una acción es en definitiva un múltiplo del bpa.


----------



## ponzi (19 Ago 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> en que apartado las puedes ver?
> gracias



Dentro de cada fondo en la pestaña "legal" tienes todos los informes trimestrales y semestrales.

Bestinfond es el fondo que lleva mas tiempo y engloba España,Portugal y Europa.
Para ver mejor las posiciones que tienen en España y Portugal entra en Bestinver bolsa.


----------



## Janus (19 Ago 2013)

HSOL está especialmente interesante para esperar a la vuelta.

---------- Post added 19-ago-2013 at 18:24 ----------




Garrafón dijo:


> Pues yo he entrado en Deoleo, 25.000 títulos a 3,365€.
> Qué pasa??, me va la marcha.



Has hecho muy bien. La pauta de volumen es excepcional. Pon el stop y respétalo. Que te lleve hacia arriba a ver donde te apeas.


Para los solares:

COLUMN-Solar module market looking up due to Japan: Gerard Wynn | Reuters

Chinese Solar Stocks Ignore Canadian Solar Miss as Trina and Yingli Raise Shipment Forecasts - Emerging Markets Daily - Barrons.com

---------- Post added 19-ago-2013 at 18:30 ----------

Put your hands up, higher. Are you ready for party?.

El SP va a madrilear, lo tienen a puntito. Les puede llevar una hora o unos días pero lo tienen donde debe estar para petar culos.

---------- Post added 19-ago-2013 at 18:36 ----------

Se lo postee el otro día y no hablan de ello. De momento, va muy bien. Hay que acompañar hasta lleve.







Teóricos hay 3usd por acción. Con menos me conformo :


----------



## Garrafón (19 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> HSOL está especialmente interesante para esperar a la vuelta.
> 
> ---------- Post added 19-ago-2013 at 18:24 ----------
> 
> ...



Se me ha colado un 3, evidentemente he comprado en 0,365€, no voy a entrar en la historia de Deoleo, ni en su deuda, ni en su valor en libros, esta vez me quedo con que es la mayor aceitera del mundo y las antiguas cajas han dado orden a JP de colocar su participación al mejor postor, sin prisa pero sin pausa, puede que por su valor contable debiera cotizar al doble de su valor actual pero si hay opa con una subida del 35% me conformo, no es descabellado un precio de 0,50€ por acción para quien la quiera.
Stop en 0,28€.


----------



## ponzi (19 Ago 2013)

Hablando de tabacaleras, acabo de ver que Bestinver tiene una cartera, concretamente la que comoro hace unos años Altadis, Imperial Tobacco

http://es.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Imperial_Tobacco

Bajo los consejos de una exfumadora como Ajetreo me puesto a investigar de quien es Camel y me he ido al imperio de sol naciente

Japan Tobacco

http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/snapshot/snapshot.asp?ticker=2914:JP

http://www.abc.es/local-canarias/20130428/abci-mejor-empresa-201304281325.html

Tienen Camel y windston

http://es.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Japan_Tobacco

Lo malo de los japos es que su moneda tiene tantos ceros que directamente las empresas cotizan en Trillion o billones españoles, esta concretamente en 6 billones de yenes.

Luego esta el mayor productor 

Philip Morris

http://es.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Philip_Morris

Y aquí Lorillard, por la que llegue a fijarme en el sector


http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lorillard_Tobacco_Company


----------



## ponzi (19 Ago 2013)

Apenas hay 4-5 tabacaleras grandes, menudo oligopolio

http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2013/01/10/economia/1357805244.html


----------



## burbufilia (19 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Brasil es un país muy endeudado , si cae, Santander lo va a pasar muy mal, no nos olvidemos que no ha parado de emitir acciones, tiene casi el doble que en 2006. Entre la caida del beneficio y que cada vez hay mas acciones cada vez tiene un bpa menor ,el precio de una acción es en definitiva un múltiplo del bpa.



Sí, pero es algo que tienen que hacer por narices: que los beneficios vayan a capital para controlar el apalancamiento. Si lo pueden hacer voluntariamente con éxito, que es el caso, mejor que mejor


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (19 Ago 2013)

solo comentar que al SBD, despues de cumplir con la cita en 2'02-2'05, hoy le han dado un -5%.
¿correccion al canto? ("les mamelles de la paula", suelen comportarse.)

En semanal, osciladores en negativo. Diario, en positivo.

A los que no duermen en liquidez, cuiden stops.


----------



## ponzi (19 Ago 2013)

burbufilia dijo:


> Sí, pero es algo que tienen que hacer por narices: que los beneficios vayan a capital para controlar el apalancamiento. Si lo pueden hacer voluntariamente con éxito, que es el caso, mejor que mejor



Claro que lo tienen que hacer, si se dedicasen a dar dividendos en efectivo hace tiempo que estarían descapitalizados. Una acción sube porque sube su bpa y estos ya sea por a o por b van por el camino contrario.

Mira como ha caído el BPA

http://www.invertia.com/mercados/bolsa/empresas/banco-santander/resultados-rv011bsch

Yo creo que como sigan así en algún momento tendrán que hacer un contrasplit, el año que viene llegaran a los 12000 mill de acciones.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (19 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Apenas hay 4-5 tabacaleras grandes, menudo oligopolio
> 
> Winston y Camel siguen los pasos de la competencia y tambin suben los precios | Economa | elmundo.es



Puto vicio..... llevo 8 meses casi limpio. 
De mi ya no sacan mas que para tomarse unos gintonics.


----------



## Janus (19 Ago 2013)

Se está poniendo bonito el tema.


----------



## juan35 (19 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Se está poniendo bonito el tema.



Cuentanos mas.....queremos saberrrrrrr

Janus, otra de las mias.... que te parece: Athersys, Inc. (ATHX)

Gracias


----------



## ponzi (19 Ago 2013)

Bava ha tomado el control de Oí

http://mobile.bloomberg.com/news/20...ys-investment-plan-will-convert-skeptics.html

Bava-fitch

1 round

Bajara el capex e incrementara las inversiones : Esta es la cara que han puesto los analistas


----------



## Janus (19 Ago 2013)

Alpha tiene la maginot en 5,71 (un 1% más abajo de donde está ahora). Había que estar fuera desde 5,95 usd.

---------- Post added 19-ago-2013 at 19:51 ----------




juan35 dijo:


> Cuentanos mas.....queremos saberrrrrrr
> 
> Janus, otra de las mias.... que te parece: Athersys, Inc. (ATHX)
> 
> Gracias



Alcista en el corto y buscando cambiar el sesgo de medio plazo. Tiene un problema que es que como quieras meter más de 20.000 usd vas a tener que pagar más de 400 usd de comisiones de entrada+salida.

---------- Post added 19-ago-2013 at 19:52 ----------

UP, que viene el mandril!!!!!

[YOUTUBE]qbqZN_q58EI[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Post added 19-ago-2013 at 20:01 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> Bava ha tomado el control de Oí
> 
> Oi CEO Bava Says Investment Plan Will Convert Skeptics - Bloomberg
> 
> ...



Me quedo con varias cosas.

Prioriza el balance al negocio porque no va a ser el que encuentre el santo grial de mejorar el servicio invirtiendo menos (lo harían todos).

El país está muy peligroso y la mora de los individuos es muy relevante (ojo, que eso no sucede en España).

La competencia es brutal.

Santiago Fernández Valbuena va a salir muy trasquilado de allí salvo que le de el "pase" a algún pardillo.

---------- Post added 19-ago-2013 at 20:06 ----------

En SunPower hay un corto muy bueno para obtener un 10%.


----------



## jopitxujo (19 Ago 2013)

Pues yo acabo de salir de ANR (stop) en 5,75.:abajo:
Seguro que se da la vuelta.


----------



## Janus (19 Ago 2013)

Vamos, un poco de lectura para el intelecto: alguna es la mar de divertida.

MORGAN STANLEY: 'It's The Fed, Stupid' - Business Insider

JP Morgan China Investigation - Business Insider

Morning Markets August 19 - Business Insider

Indonesian Stocks Get Destroyed - Business Insider

What's Happened To The Indonesian Rupiah - Business Insider

Chinese Man Pays For Assault Charges With Dimes - Business Insider

Chinese Man Pays For Assault Charges With Dimes - Business Insider


----------



## alimon (19 Ago 2013)

Garrafón dijo:


> Se me ha colado un 3, evidentemente he comprado en 0,365€, no voy a entrar en la historia de Deoleo, ni en su deuda, ni en su valor en libros, esta vez me quedo con que es la mayor aceitera del mundo y las antiguas cajas han dado orden a JP de colocar su participación al mejor postor, sin prisa pero sin pausa, puede que por su valor contable debiera cotizar al doble de su valor actual pero si hay opa con una subida del 35% me conformo, no es descabellado un precio de 0,50€ por acción para quien la quiera.
> Stop en 0,28€.



Yo estuve dentro de este valor hace como 10-12 días, vía cfds también con 25 o 35 mil títulos. 

Me salí por no dejar abiertas posiciones en vacaciones y porque no término de romper. Pero la verdad es que no debería haberlo hecho.me salí casi con lo justo para pagar al broker.

Creo personalmente que es un valor que esta muy barato, y es bueno para tener a medio plazo, que seguramente en 1 año estemos hablando de verlo cerca de 1€, por eso el tema de entrar con cfds no fue la mejor idea.

Te dejo el análisis de este señor, que personalmente me gusta mucho lo bien y sencillo que analiza los valores, aportando además buenos gráficos.


La bolsa por Carlos María: Seguimos avanzando en DEOLEO


----------



## ponzi (19 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Alpha tiene la maginot en 5,71 (un 1% más abajo de donde está ahora). Había que estar fuera desde 5,95 usd.
> 
> ---------- Post added 19-ago-2013 at 19:51 ----------
> 
> ...



Brasil para Santiago no fue un premio si no un castigo.Recordemos que alierta ademas de derecho estudio finanzas en Columbia,por muy inutil que se sea para aprobar alli tienes que leerte algunos clasicos y entre ellos esta security analisys de graham exprofesor de alli y maestro de warren buffet.Los conceptos basicos los tiene y el año pasado puso a pruebo a Valbuena,viendo que no pensaba como un financiero puro lo mando lo mas lejos posible.

http://blogs.elconfidencial.com/eco...rta-en-la-operacion-bikini-de-telefonica-8618


Bava como directivo es muy bueno tiene un ojo clinico inmejorable,no me cabe ninguna duda que mejorara la situacion de Oi,el problema es si ha llegado a tiempo.La deuda de Oi se me antoja demasiado elevada y el margen de tiempo con las agencias de rating pisandoles los talones brilla por su ausencia.


----------



## Janus (19 Ago 2013)

El IBEX tiene mucha inercia a expandir el movimiento de los demás.

Como todo y como siempre: ya no es mayor y vuelve al hogar con el rabo entre las piernas. Se va a llevar un par de azotes bien dados y va a devolver todas las manzanas que robó.

---------- Post added 19-ago-2013 at 20:44 ----------

http://www.bestinver.es/pdf/cartastrimestrales/22_ Julio 2013.pdf

---------- Post added 19-ago-2013 at 20:47 ----------

Las constructoras usanas se están desarmando nuevamente. Hace unos días posteé sobre una gran vela alcista y con volumen. Se la han pulido con un par de velas. En especial, la del viernes que fue con bastante volumen.


----------



## ponzi (19 Ago 2013)

Mira Janus justamente Bava ha conseguido que Portugal Telecom sea una de las telecos con mayor margen bruto y eso que a la vez estaba renovando toda la red de Portugal con fibra óptica y 4g.Otra cosa va a ser Oí, eso son palabras mayores, se encuentra una empresa con una situación financiera pésima y un país con tasas morosidad bastante elevadas.
Aquí la clave va a ser Oí, esa sera la gran batalla, si Bava consigue hacer eficiente la teleco y revalorizarla Portugal Telecom ira detrás.La tarea no es sencilla y tengo mis dudas de que lo consiga.Habrá vigilar a las dos telecos.


http://www.libremercado.com/2012-08-19/portugal-telecom-las-fortalezas-del-gigante-luso-1276466374/


----------



## pecata minuta (19 Ago 2013)

Hola amiguitos de dentro y fuera de la trinchera, y a los del barco pirata antizombis. Estoy trabajando, nada de vacaciones, pero estoy un poco apartada del mundillo bursátil por cosillas relacionadas con la salud, que no son graves pero no me conviene estresarme ni ponerme más nerviosa de lo debido, pero os leo todos los días.

Veo que siguen con sus gamesas, sus prisas (¡que están por encima de 0,20!), solarias, deoleos y demás chicharros.

Sin desmerecer al resto, es impresionante la labor diaria de janus y ponzi. A Janus no hay valor que se le resista, de todos tiene un montón de información, y el trabajo de ponzi es tremendo. A mi me dejáis impresionada, cada día aprendo algo nuevo.

Ya que no me gustan las películas de zombis ni las boobs, os dejo recomendaciones literarias. Los libros que me he leído este verano: El invierno del mundo, de Ken Follet (imprescindible leer antes la primera parte, La caída de los gigantes), Misión Olvido y El tiempo entre costuras, de María Dueñas, y de Julia Navarro los siguientes: La hermandad de la Sábana Santa, Dime quien soy, La biblia de Barro y La sangre de los inocentes. Ahora estoy terminando Tierra Firme, de Matilde Asensi, que es la primera parte de una trilogía.


----------



## mataresfacil (19 Ago 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Hola amiguitos de dentro y fuera de la trinchera, y a los del barco pirata antizombis. Estoy trabajando, nada de vacaciones, pero estoy un poco apartada del mundillo bursátil por cosillas relacionadas con la salud, que no son graves pero no me conviene estresarme ni ponerme más nerviosa de lo debido, pero os leo todos los días.
> 
> Veo que siguen con sus gamesas, sus prisas (¡que están por encima de 0,20!), solarias, deoleos y demás chicharros.
> 
> ...



Reportada, no entiendo para que entras en este jilo.


----------



## Janus (19 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Mira Janus justamente Bava ha conseguido que Portugal Telecom sea una de las telecos con mayor margen bruto y eso que a la vez estaba renovando toda la red de Portugal con fibra óptica y 4g.Otra cosa va a ser Oí, eso son palabras mayores, se encuentra una empresa con una situación financiera pésima y un país con tasas morosidad bastante elevadas.
> Aquí la clave va a ser Oí, esa sera la gran batalla, si Bava consigue hacer eficiente la teleco y revalorizarla Portugal Telecom ira detrás.La tarea no es sencilla y tengo mis dudas de que lo consiga.Habrá vigilar a las dos telecos.
> 
> 
> Portugal Telecom, las fortalezas del gigante luso - Libre Mercado




tienes razón pero en el mundo de las inversiones no hay que enamorarse en absoluto de las personas y sí de los rendimientos. Ojos antes que cerebro.

Ojalá el tipo este reconduzca a la compañía porque entonces habrá una buena oportunidad de ganar dinero. Va a necesitar algunos trimestres para ir demostrando. Hasta entonces mejor no entrar ahí.

---------- Post added 19-ago-2013 at 21:01 ----------




pecata minuta dijo:


> Hola amiguitos de dentro y fuera de la trinchera, y a los del barco pirata antizombis. Estoy trabajando, nada de vacaciones, pero estoy un poco apartada del mundillo bursátil por cosillas relacionadas con la salud, que no son graves pero no me conviene estresarme ni ponerme más nerviosa de lo debido, pero os leo todos los días.
> 
> Veo que siguen con sus gamesas, sus prisas (¡que están por encima de 0,20!), solarias, deoleos y demás chicharros.
> 
> ...



Vales tu peso en oro y eres tremendamente generosa ............. con Ponzi::. Que no!!!!, que es broma, aquí el que más se lo curra es Ponzi porque tiene más moral que el Alcoyano. Yo me aburro rápido y por eso apenas posteo imágenes (que tenemos muchas con oportunidades). De momento, hay que conformarse con las del piratón aunque sean en logarítmico. De vez en cuando aparece Claca y sube el nivel.

---------- Post added 19-ago-2013 at 21:02 ----------

Alpha rompiendo el fortín. Mejor desde la barrera y si es más arriba en el tendido pues mejor que mejor a ver si hay sangre que salpique.

---------- Post added 19-ago-2013 at 21:03 ----------

Por cierto, largo en Plata. Tiro de media potencia.


----------



## ponzi (19 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> tienes razón pero en el mundo de las inversiones no hay que enamorarse en absoluto de las personas y sí de los rendimientos. Ojos antes que cerebro.
> 
> Ojalá el tipo este reconduzca a la compañía porque entonces habrá una buena oportunidad de ganar dinero. Va a necesitar algunos trimestres para ir demostrando. Hasta entonces mejor no entrar ahí.
> 
> ...



Para nada, procuro ser objetivo y atenerme solo a lo que veo.Ahora mismo no hay que estar en Portugal telecom.
1) Por el excesivo endeudamiento de Oí, en tan solo 1 año se les ha ido de las manos 2)Por todos los cortos que tienen.
Hay que esperar a que pasen varios trimestres y veamos si al final reconduce el balance para bien o para mal.Si de verdad soluciona los problemas en Oí habra revalorizacion de sobra para subir al tren mas arriba.A mi los problemas de Oí no me parecen ninguna tontería , por muy buen ejecutivo que sea Bava veremos si es capaz de atar en corto a los brasileños.


----------



## @@strom (19 Ago 2013)

Janus y Ponzi, ¿como veis deoleo?


----------



## Janus (19 Ago 2013)

Pasta gansa en los cortos en Basic Energy Services. Si no rebota en los 11,25 usd aprox. se irá bastante más abajo.

---------- Post added 19-ago-2013 at 21:27 ----------




@@strom dijo:


> Janus y Ponzi, ¿como veis deoleo?



Ya lo he dicho en un post anterior. Ha tenido una fuga magnífica y con volumen. Es cuestión de tiempo que sea absorbida por Ebro. Ponzi, si no recuerdo mal, cree que ese festín no estará reservado para los accionistas de Deoleo pero yo creo que hay que estar en liza porque se puede pillar cacho.

Dicho esto, a mi gusto no me gusta invertir en esa clase de chicharros. Y lo dice uno que hace unos años perdido 7.000 euros en ese ¿?.

---------- Post added 19-ago-2013 at 21:32 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> Para nada, procuro ser objetivo y atenerme solo a lo que veo.Ahora mismo no hay que estar en Portugal telecom.
> 1) Por el excesivo endeudamiento de Oí, en tan solo 1 año se les ha ido de las manos 2)Por todos los cortos que tienen.
> Hay que esperar a que pasen varios trimestres y veamos si al final reconduce el balance para bien o para mal.Si de verdad soluciona los problemas en Oí habra revalorizacion de sobra para subir al tren mas arriba.A mi los problemas de Oí no me parecen ninguna tontería , por muy buen ejecutivo que sea Bava veremos si es capaz de atar en corto a los brasileños.




Tienen dos problemas a mi entender:

El tema de la deuda que es algo que se va a solucionar sí o sí. Es cuestión de poner luz y taquígrafos al gasto. Por experiencia te puedo decir que en las telcos en general hay muchos nichos de ahorro de gasto. Uno muy relevante viene de los proveedores porque es un negocio muy apalancada en las capacidades de terceros. Así es como TimoF ha venido durante años arreglando su P&L (además de invertir cada vez menos en red).


El otro tema y es el que realmente preocupa es que el negocio no va hacia arriba. Me refiero al negocio operativo, a lo que se para en el piso del Ebitda. Se les están comiendo las moras y el país apenas está enfrentando el rabo del morlaco que les viene.

Brasil siempre ha sido un país rico, riquísimo, en activos y materias primas no utlizadas pero en el parné que hay en el banco siempre han sido muy pobres. Volverán a olfatear este estatus, tenlo seguro. Donde la corrupción rampa a sus anchas ...... se vuelve a los orígenes puesto que cuesta mucho ganar dinero en mercados competitivos y siempre terminan tirando del "por cojones". Que se lo pregunten a España.

---------- Post added 19-ago-2013 at 21:34 ----------

Serán manías mías pero JC Penney me gusta. Si consigue darse la vuelta hacia arriba sin volver a besar los 12,5 usd puede tener un recorrido sumamente interesante. Si no, hay que ver qué hace en 12,5 usd. Hay que estar sobre ella.

No caigan en la tentación de tratar de conocer el negocio de esta empresa porque la carta de presentación en la web es awful. Mucho mejor el de macys, más barato y con mejores marcas además de tener shipping a España.

---------- Post added 19-ago-2013 at 21:36 ----------

No hay que perder de vista al carbón. La clave está en el punto en el que se dé la vuelta. Hay que ver si toca los mínimos anteriores o si rebota antes. Aquí al igual de durante muchos meses, hay que tener mucha paciencia. El gran reward requiere ser un inversor "smarter".


----------



## pecata minuta (19 Ago 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Reportada, no entiendo para que entras en este jilo.



Acabaré lesbianizandome o aprendiendo algo de bolsa, aunque esto último lo dudo.

Me tienta Solaria. ¿Será un chicharro cazagacelas y me masacrarán?


----------



## Janus (19 Ago 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Acabaré lesbianizandome o aprendiendo algo de bolsa, aunque esto último lo dudo.
> 
> Me tienta Solaria. ¿Será un chicharro cazagacelas y me masacrarán?



No metas ahí nada. Está medio en liquidación y andaban esperando a la reforma para comenzar a vender parques para ir salvando la jeta. La reforma ha sido mala y sigue generando incertidumbre a largo plazo por lo que varios fondos ingleses dejan de mirar ciertos activos de Solaria como alternativa de inversión a futuro.

De verdad, gasta ese dinero en disfrutar porque ahí te lo van a chorar.


----------



## ponzi (19 Ago 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Hola amiguitos de dentro y fuera de la trinchera, y a los del barco pirata antizombis. Estoy trabajando, nada de vacaciones, pero estoy un poco apartada del mundillo bursátil por cosillas relacionadas con la salud, que no son graves pero no me conviene estresarme ni ponerme más nerviosa de lo debido, pero os leo todos los días.
> 
> Veo que siguen con sus gamesas, sus prisas (¡que están por encima de 0,20!), solarias, deoleos y demás chicharros.
> 
> ...





Muchas gracias por el cumplido pero aun me queda mucho por aprender, trato de leer opiniones de espertos de verdad.Mientras algunos van a la guerra con el tanque yo aun llevó taparrabos y arcoFijese lo que le comentaba a Navarrorum esta misma tarde , a veces esas oequeñas cosas a las que no damos importancia y que son el pan nuestro de cada día son las que nos pueden hacer ganar mucho dinero.Todo el mundo esta especializado en algo y tiene competencias y conocimientos que el resto ni sueña y son justamente esos conocimientos los que dan mucho dinero.Janus y Navarrorum vieron un cambio de ciclo en Gamesa y han acertado la mayor revalorización del año y eso que aun estamos en agosto, dudo que ningún otro valor supere lo que ha hecho Gamesa en estos 5 meses.Aquí hay mucha gente que aporta mucho, y con cosas que valen mas que unas cuentas financieras que al fin y al cabo las puede mirar cualquiera, el autentico valor añadido es aquel que no se ve a simple vista.Con algún post tuyo he aprendido bastante, ahora ya se que a los niños les encanta esa muñeca sin nariz llamada Puca aunque alguna madre la odie jajaja o por ejemplo que existe imaginarium.Me leí los dos de Follet y la verdad me hicieron pasar un buen rato , creo que me voy a apuntar el tiempo entre costuras Cuidese que queremos Pecata para rato, un consejo ahora mismo creo que la bolsa esta muy compleja y hay que rebuscar mucho para encontrar valor , de meterse solo hay que entrar con aquel dinero residual que de verdad se sepa que no se va a necesitar en año y medio.




@@strom dijo:


> Janus y Ponzi, ¿como veis deoleo?











Janus dijo:


> Pasta gansa en los cortos en Basic Energy Services. Si no rebota en los 11,25 usd aprox. se irá bastante más abajo.
> 
> ---------- Post added 19-ago-2013 at 21:27 ----------
> 
> ...



Como bien dice Janus yo soy de la teoría que los accionistas no verán ni las gotas del preciado oro amarillo,puedo equivocarme, es solo una teoría.Yo me esperare a que se fusionen con Ebro y cuando vea a Alba cerca de 30 comprare y me olvidare.Sobre Oí tengo mis dudas Janus, yo era el que primero apostaba por PT y creo que al margen de Brasil valen mas de 2500 mill pero es que el otro día vi el balance de 2013 de Oi y tienen una montada que sinceramente hasta el mismísimo Houdini se las vería para desenredar semejante entuerto y luego el tema del riesgo país como has comentado, esta todo el mundo endeudado hasta las cejas.Va a ser un crucigrama divertido de resolver,habrá que vigilarles.


----------



## pecata minuta (19 Ago 2013)

Inteligentes y encima sensibles. Para mi que sois mujeres.


----------



## paulistano (19 Ago 2013)

Después del susto después de comprar Guanesa y tras el susto posterior las muy cabronas han vuelto al punto de entrada en el cierre.

A ver si mañana hay rebotillo.

Lo que me estáis tocando, y no es precisamente la moral, es con el tema DEOLEO.

Mi historia...hace unos años, cuando cotizaba a 1,60 me dan el chivatazo de mi vida....total, que le meto 12.000 euros a Deoleo....para el dinero que movía en bolsa en aquella época, sin duda para mí era una entrada gorda.

La historia la sabéis.

El otro día un amiguete que trabaja allí...me dice que la empresa está de culo, que los rumores de opa son por parte de hojiblanca, pero que ningún empleado da un duro por Deoleo en sí misma.

Estaba yo hasta los webos de este mierda valor y vendo a 0,27....lo que me faltaba es que ahora se fuese arriba

Pero bueno, lo hecho, hecho está...así que sólo desearos felices plusvis a los que entréis.


----------



## egarenc (19 Ago 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Después del susto después de comprar Guanesa y tras el susto posterior las muy cabronas han vuelto al punto de entrada en el cierre.
> 
> A ver si mañana hay rebotillo.
> 
> ...



joder palmaste 10000€ con esa empresa? supongo que desde entonces cocinas con mantequilla


----------



## paulistano (19 Ago 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> joder palmaste 10000€ con esa empresa? supongo que desde entonces cocinas con mantequilla



Sería mi tercera o cuarta operación en bolsa....lo de los Stops Loss ni me lo planteaba (un tío tan listo como yo, cómo va a vender algo por debajo de lo que le ha costado8....así que vas tragando y tragando....hasta que te da igual perder 5.000 que 6.000... que 10.000....


Parece ser que el hostión en el chicharro de turno no se lo quitan a nadie que empieza a las bravas en esto, o eso he leído por ahí:ouch:


----------



## hydra69 (19 Ago 2013)

A mi la que me tiene con la mosca detrás de la oreja es vertice 3 sesenta,no veo el motivo por el que suba tanto..a parte de una ampliación de capital aprobada en junio para compensar la deuda a los acreedores.....

Bajan el nominal a 0,07 y en agosto una empresa que mueve en sesiones 1000€ de repente empieza a tener volumenes de 10 millones de acciones...(unos 700.000€).


Bueno vosotros que sabéis más del tema de chicharros..que coño está pasando con vertice..por técnico ahora mismo se encuentra en la parte alta del canal bajista de laaargo plazo..

---------- Post added 19-ago-2013 at 22:50 ----------




paulistano dijo:


> Sería mi tercera o cuarta operación en bolsa....lo de los Stops Loss ni me lo planteaba (un tío tan listo como yo, cómo va a vender algo por debajo de lo que le ha costado8....así que vas tragando y tragando....hasta que te da igual perder 5.000 que 6.000... que 10.000....
> 
> 
> Parece ser que el hostión en el chicharro de turno no se lo quitan a nadie que empieza a las bravas en esto, o eso he leído por ahí:ouch:



Yo en mi primera operación perdí 3000 pavos con el BBVA y eso que era un "bluechip de mis cojones"....en el ibex no se salva ni dios...


----------



## egarenc (19 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> ---------- Post added 19-ago-2013 at 21:02 ----------
> 
> Alpha rompiendo el fortín. Mejor desde la barrera y si es más arriba en el tendido pues mejor que mejor a ver si hay sangre que salpique.



ahí la han dejado, en 5,72...parece que el fortin ha resistido de momento. Rebote o a buscar soporte en 5,53? chi lo sa ::


----------



## ghkghk (19 Ago 2013)

Pecata maciza!! Recupérate!! Yo en breve me reincoporo al trabajo, lo que quiere decir que tendré tiempo para forear a destajo 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## alimon (19 Ago 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Sería mi tercera o cuarta operación en bolsa....lo de los Stops Loss ni me lo planteaba (un tío tan listo como yo, cómo va a vender algo por debajo de lo que le ha costado8....así que vas tragando y tragando....hasta que te da igual perder 5.000 que 6.000... que 10.000....
> 
> 
> Parece ser que el hostión en el chicharro de turno no se lo quitan a nadie que empieza a las bravas en esto, o eso he leído por ahí:ouch:



Yo llevo menos tiempo, pero abrí un corto que llego a estar en -13000 y conseguí cerrar en -4000 y gracias.

Todos hemos pasado y aún volveremos a pasar por ello.

---------- Post added 19-ago-2013 at 23:49 ----------




hydra69 dijo:


> A mi la que me tiene con la mosca detrás de la oreja es vertice 3 sesenta,no veo el motivo por el que suba tanto..a parte de una ampliación de capital aprobada en junio para compensar la deuda a los acreedores.....
> 
> Bajan el nominal a 0,07 y en agosto una empresa que mueve en sesiones 1000€ de repente empieza a tener volumenes de 10 millones de acciones...(unos 700.000€).
> 
> ...




El tema de vértice viene de no se que broker lleva comprando todo ( y todo es todo todo) el papel disponible como sí no hubiese un mañana.

Lo que no se porque ni recuerdo quien, porque estoy algo desconectado estos días.


----------



## egarenc (19 Ago 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Yo llevo menos tiempo, pero abrí un corto que llego a estar en -13000 y conseguí cerrar en -4000 y gracias.
> 
> Todos hemos pasado y aún *volveremos a pasar por ello.*





no me seas gafe! :no:


----------



## hydra69 (20 Ago 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Yo llevo menos tiempo, pero abrí un corto que llego a estar en -13000 y conseguí cerrar en -4000 y gracias.
> 
> Todos hemos pasado y aún volveremos a pasar por ello.
> 
> ...










Amplio por que tiene tela....

::::::::::::::
La sociedad de valores M&B Capital Advisers Gestión, dirigida por Javier Botín (hijo de Emilio Botín) y Guillermo Morenés (marido de Ana Patricia Botín)


----------



## HisHoliness (20 Ago 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> Yo en mi primera operación perdí 3000 pavos con el BBVA y eso que era un "bluechip de mis cojones"....en el ibex no se salva ni dios...



Hablando de primeras veces, mi primera inversión en bolsa fue para meter 200.000 pesetas en TPI, ostia que a las 2 semanas un +25% , estaba apunto de comprarme unos tirantes y una camisa de rayas a lo Gordon Gekko cuando se fue a tomar por e culo y perdí un 60% o por ahí....

Se me quitaron las ganas.


----------



## amago45 (20 Ago 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Veo que siguen con sus gamesas, sus prisas (¡que están por encima de 0,20!), solarias, deoleos y demás chicharros.



Mucho ánimo !!!

Las PRISAs llevan dos sesiones seguidas cerrando en máximos!!! pero sin volumen

Solaria tiene muy mala pinta, creo que su aventura en bolsa se acabó. Algúna eólica china la sacará del continuo, una lástima :´(


----------



## Tono (20 Ago 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> Amplio por que tiene tela....
> 
> ::::::::::::::
> La sociedad de valores M&B Capital Advisers Gestión, dirigida por Javier Botín (hijo de Emilio Botín) y Guillermo Morenés (marido de Ana Patricia Botín)



Sobre este chicharro ya avisé hace unos días en plan de broma, pensé que lo habíais pillado. 
Jugada de marketing para calentar el valor en los medios y soltar el muerto a gacelas desprevenidas, una trampa tan burda que seguro que hasta funciona. 

El dueño de esta empresa (un chicharro endeudado que trabajaba para las autonómicas de la zona 0, supongo que vía influencias), traspasó todas sus acciones al fondo de capital riesgo _H.I.G. Capital_, que curiosamente gestiona el propio dueño de Vértice, un tal Jaime Bergel. Sólo con buscar su nombre en google imágenes aparece toda la castuza del IBEX y política. está haciendo además 'negocios con la SAREB, en modo 'joint venture': tú pones el dinero y yo me quedo con los beneficios.
Huele muuuuuy mal.


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...orracho-dejo-de-trollear-112.html#post9642729

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...orracho-dejo-de-trollear-117.html#post9643788


----------



## paulistano (20 Ago 2013)

Dentro sacyr ::


----------



## romanrdgz (20 Ago 2013)

Sacyr a la mierda nada más abrir ::


----------



## mataresfacil (20 Ago 2013)

Alguien sabe que esta pasando? menuda hostia sacyr


----------



## hydra69 (20 Ago 2013)

buenos Sacyr tocó el primer objetivo de bajada..pero todavía tiene recorrido hasta la base del soporte del canal....y tal como está el ibex...en plan puta...paso de meterme en lios..

Suerte con ellas....

---------- Post added 20-ago-2013 at 09:10 ----------




mataresfacil dijo:


> Alguien sabe que esta pasando? menuda hostia sacyr



Pues que va ha pasar..tocó la bajista de largo plazo y a la mierda.....vertice de momento esa bajista la ha reventado wtf....


----------



## romanrdgz (20 Ago 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Alguien sabe que esta pasando? menuda hostia sacyr



No lo sé, pero podría ser un despioje: ha vuelto a subir 5 céntimos en cosa de 3 minutos desde el hostión inicial. Si tuviera huevos, y un broker decente que no me crujiese a comisiones, hasta entraría con otra cantidad extra a la que ya llevo.


----------



## hydra69 (20 Ago 2013)

romanrdgz dijo:


> No lo sé, pero podría ser un despioje: ha vuelto a subir 5 céntimos en cosa de 3 minutos desde el hostión inicial. Si tuviera huevos, y un broker decente que no me crujiese a comisiones, hasta entraría con otra cantidad extra a la que ya llevo.



Por técnico tenía que hacer ese movimiento..tenia sobrecompra,tocando la bajista y el macd dándose la vuelta..si a eso le sumamos el efecto streisand del ibex....

Pues lo de hoy y ayer...


----------



## paulistano (20 Ago 2013)

y fuera de gamesa...vaya hostia


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Ago 2013)

(acabas de publicar paulistano, Laughing Pandoro no va por ti )


----------



## hydra69 (20 Ago 2013)

Ostia puta con gamesa....que bajon no?...la acabo de ver...


----------



## paulistano (20 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> (acabas de publicar paulistano, Laughing Pandoro no va por ti )



A Pandoro le he esquivado...las Sacyres de las que se podría pensar estaba enamorado las solté en 2,90....ahora en 2,74....así que todo en orden...no se va a ganar siempre...es el consuelo tras recibir un buen arreón:fiufiu:


----------



## Abner (20 Ago 2013)

Me levanto, veo guano, me rasco el culo deleitándome por partida doble, y me voy a desayunar. 

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mendrugo (20 Ago 2013)

mendrugo dijo:


> creo que al vencimiento de mañana, hoy hay un anticipo de un buen batacazo posiblemente el lunes a más tardar.
> Confianza, alcistas, y optimismo por todo lo alto.mal síntoma, y detonante de lo descrito anteriormente.
> Creo que hay que ir cerrando todos los largo, e ir punteando algún cortito.
> 
> ...



recordando


----------



## paulistano (20 Ago 2013)

dios mío gamesa....vaya hostia!

---------- Post added 20-ago-2013 at 09:31 ----------

fuera de sacyr.....tablas....me he hecho caquita


----------



## hydra69 (20 Ago 2013)

Yo ya dije..que sacyr la veo pegandose en el 2,60 que decías paulistano..en el ibex son asin de majos...un dia en lo alto de un canal..al día siguiente abajo del todo...da igual el recorrido del mismo....


::

Joder y el gráfico del ibex cálcadito al de ayer....tienen puestas maquinas en plan escalera y full...


----------



## FranR (20 Ago 2013)

Pulllllll


----------



## jopitxujo (20 Ago 2013)

Buenos y guanosos días.
Los cortitos abiertos hace algunos días están ayudando a amortiguar un poco el golpe. Dan ganas de abrir mas cortos.


----------



## romanrdgz (20 Ago 2013)

¿Cómo veis Arcelor? ¿Se apoyará en 9,60 para seguir subiendo, o se irá al guano?


----------



## j.w.pepper (20 Ago 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> dios mío gamesa....vaya hostia!
> 
> ---------- Post added 20-ago-2013 at 09:31 ----------
> 
> fuera de sacyr.....tablas....me he hecho caquita



Lo de gamesa como comenté ayer me parecía peligroso. A mi me saltó el Stop ayer asumiendo un 3% de pérdidas, gamesa llevaba días tonteando sobre los 6,15 y cuando algo no termina de subir... Sacyr algo parecido, la resistencia de los 2,90 le costó mucho, para luego no lograr lo que se esperaba de él que era romper los 3 y para el cielo.

Los de los niveles del ibex, nos podrían iluminar sobre la siguente parada, serán los 7500???::::::


----------



## loblesa (20 Ago 2013)

Si no recuerdo mal, había 'algo' en 8240...


----------



## Deshollinador (20 Ago 2013)

Vamos a ver si a PRISA le sirve ese soporte en 0,18, como haya un poco de volumen, se va para abajo


----------



## Burbujilimo (20 Ago 2013)

Ese unicredit...
Esas acciona...

Ese Janus cantando en vivo y en directo ayer esos cortos...

Y ESE PUTO INUTIL DE BURBUJILIMO CERRANDO AYER ANTES DE TIEMPO!!!! ::::::

Me voy a calzarle una colleja, luego vuelvo...


----------



## amago45 (20 Ago 2013)

Deshollinador dijo:


> Vamos a ver si a PRISA le sirve ese soporte en 0,18, como haya un poco de volumen, se va para abajo



Mala pinta tiene, pero no hay volumen para llevarse todo el BID por delante. Veremos. En todo caso ... ... hueles eso, lo hueles muchacho ???


----------



## sr.anus (20 Ago 2013)

Esta historia me la conozco, cae un 7% en tres dias, todos ven el guano profundo los 5500 puntos, los 3000 puntos etc rebota timidamente durante dias y cuando te das cuenta esta 5% mas alto que cuando se iba a caer el cielo encima de nosotros. No hay que estar siempre dentro, en mi corta experiencia da mas dinero la paciencia que el coñocimiento


----------



## Abner (20 Ago 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Pulllllll



Hasta dónde crees que va a llegar?


----------



## Mendrugo (20 Ago 2013)

loblesa dijo:


> Si no recuerdo mal, había 'algo' en 8240...



Siguientes soportes 8450,8400,8300


----------



## vmmp29 (20 Ago 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Pulllllll



FranR actualizé el blog

gracias


----------



## FranR (20 Ago 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Hasta dónde crees que va a llegar?



Por ahí detrás hace unos días el pirata dejó un gráfico con lo que dejé como posible. 

Estoy fuera pero de memoria
Para los tesnico 8580 y arriba

Para mi 
8580-81xx
83xx y otra vez abajo

---------- Post added 20-ago-2013 at 10:12 ----------




vmmp29 dijo:


> FranR actualizé el blog
> 
> gracias



No puedo... 

I am sorry

---------- Post added 20-ago-2013 at 10:13 ----------




vmmp29 dijo:


> FranR actualizé el blog
> 
> gracias



No puedo... 

I am sorry


----------



## silverwindow (20 Ago 2013)

cuchillo,caida,no coger y tal..


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Ago 2013)




----------



## Abner (20 Ago 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Por ahí detrás hace unos días el pirata dejó un gráfico con lo que dejé como posible.
> 
> Estoy fuera pero de memoria
> Para los tesnico 8580 y arriba
> ...



Estoy intentando mejorar el recuento de saldo y haciendo pruebas con diferentes configuraciones. En todos los casos, me sale que la cuenta del saldo de los leoncios es muy negativa, creo que coincidiría más con tu escenario que con un rebote en 8580 para ir por arriba. Esto no debería ser un despioje para seguir para arriba sino un cambio de tendencia en toda regla. 

A ver qué pasa.


----------



## Sealand (20 Ago 2013)

Guanos días señores... espero que a la gente del foro no les haya pillado el bajón con pasta en el casino y que los expats como HissHo pusieran los stops más apretaos que un kilo de azúcar porque si no se van a levantar con el ojete como la bandera de Japón :fiufiu:

Dicho esto, llevo todo el fin de semana buscando algún sitio en el que estén las posiciones de las cajitas en empresas con vista a comprar a largo/medio plazo cuando el ibex se desinfle. Por ahora he encontrado información fragmentada por cajas/empresas artículos en medios especializados y la wiki :: ¿Algún sitio para ver TODAS las empresas participadas por cajas y sus porcentajes?


----------



## Sin_Perdón (20 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>



Enhorabuena !!!! pensaba que ya te habían apeado de ese barco. Si remonta algo estoy por entrar otra vez :: Si rompe abajo hay mucho reward to win.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Ago 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Enhorabuena !!!! pensaba que ya te habían apeado de ese barco. Si remonta algo estoy por entrar otra vez :: Si rompe abajo hay mucho reward to win.



Se me puso solo 1.5% en contra :rolleye: 

Primera parada los 3850


----------



## Tio Masclet (20 Ago 2013)

Guanísimos días.
Me he salido de Sacyr, con pocas pérdidas.
De Gamesa no me ha dado tiempo. Ya veremos cómo quedamos. Ya les contaré.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Ago 2013)

Y ni viene Tonuel a certificar ni ná. Otra prueba más de la decadencia del mundo occidental. :ouch:


----------



## LÁNGARO (20 Ago 2013)

estamos hablando de menos de un 2% de caida.... Tonuel por menos de un 4% o 5% ni se digna.

al final, como ayer, terminaremos en verde.....


----------



## Janus (20 Ago 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> Esta historia me la conozco, cae un 7% en tres dias, todos ven el guano profundo los 5500 puntos, los 3000 puntos etc rebota timidamente durante dias y cuando te das cuenta esta 5% mas alto que cuando se iba a caer el cielo encima de nosotros. No hay que estar siempre dentro, en mi corta experiencia da mas dinero la paciencia que el coñocimiento



Anota que vendrá el SP al rescate.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Ago 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> estamos hablando de menos de un 2% de caida.... Tonuel por menos de un 4% o 5% ni se digna.
> 
> al final, como ayer, terminaremos en verde.....



Ayer:


Gamesa -7% 
Bankia -6.1%
Bankinter-5.51%
Sabadell -5.21%


:Baile:


----------



## Janus (20 Ago 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Guanísimos días.
> Me he salido de Sacyr, con pocas pérdidas.
> De Gamesa no me ha dado tiempo. Ya veremos cómo quedamos. Ya les contaré.



No me ha dado tiempo es un simil para decir que no llevas stop loss?.

No está bien eso. Si te fijas hubo mucha acumulación en 1,8 y en 2,7. Desde entonces hay muchas plusvalías latentes y el dinero es miedoso sobre todo cuando se puede evaporar.

---------- Post added 20-ago-2013 at 11:01 ----------

A la plata hay que esperarla sobre los 22 usd.


----------



## hydra69 (20 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> No me ha dado tiempo es un simil para decir que no llevas stop loss?.
> 
> No está bien eso. Si te fijas hubo mucha acumulación en 1,8 y en 2,7. Desde entonces hay muchas plusvalías latentes y el dinero es miedoso sobre todo cuando se puede evaporar.



Lo suyo no es salirte de un valor...lo suyo es que te larguen a patadas como el último borracho del bar....::


----------



## Roninn (20 Ago 2013)

Cada vez que postea Lángaro con ese avatar me quedo tonto por un buen rato.

Esta peli promete para el sector friki: Knights of Badassdom

PD. Uhmm errr... bolsa y eso y tal...uh.. pabajou, abierto largo en Codere.


----------



## Tio Masclet (20 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> No me ha dado tiempo es un simil para decir que no llevas stop loss?.
> 
> No está bien eso. Si te fijas hubo mucha acumulación en 1,8 y en 2,7. Desde entonces hay muchas plusvalías latentes y el dinero es miedoso sobre todo cuando se puede evaporar.



Lección a no olvidar: Stop loss, aunque sea amplio. Úica forma de minimizar pérdidas.
Gracias, vuestro deber es darnos un cachete, como maestros clásicos, cuando no hemos aprendido la lección.
Miren a Pandoro qué fiesta lleva a mi costa:


----------



## hydra69 (20 Ago 2013)

Jojo..menuda figura lleva bankia en el intradia.....eso si que es follarse las gacelas de 100 en 100...::


----------



## aitor33 (20 Ago 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> Jojo..menuda figura lleva bankia en el intradia.....eso si que es follarse las gacelas de 100 en 100...::



Estas acciones son ninfómanas a más no poder...llevan follando desde que han salido a bolsa...Media ejpaña ha pasado por sus servicios


----------



## Janus (20 Ago 2013)

Gamesa tiene que pinchar en los 4,5 euros.


----------



## hydra69 (20 Ago 2013)

Venga pandoro cántanos algo.....

[YOUTUBE]ESgucEneyfI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Burbujilimo (20 Ago 2013)

aitor33 dijo:


> Estas acciones son ninfómanas a más no poder...llevan follando desde que han salido a bolsa...Media ejpaña ha pasado por sus servicios



Quien comprara bankias en la salida a 3,75 € ahora las venderia (contrasplit incluido) a 0,00767 . Nada, perder lo que viene siendo el 99,8% de lo invertido...


----------



## Janus (20 Ago 2013)

aitor33 dijo:


> Estas acciones son ninfómanas a más no poder...llevan follando desde que han salido a bolsa...Media ejpaña ha pasado por sus servicios



unos céntimos más abajo tiene un buen soporte.


----------



## Tono (20 Ago 2013)

Buenos días (deseo que lo sean para todos los inversores).

Que ya te lo decía yo, que se venía venir... que esto tenía que pasar, que la fiesta ya duraba mucho y estaban todos pasados de copas.
Yo aquí atrincherado con los dividendo de BME, ITX y Bayer que además van a mejorar sus resultados en los trimestres venideros.




sr.anus dijo:


> Esta historia me la conozco, cae un 7% en tres dias, todos ven el guano profundo los 5500 puntos, los 3000 puntos etc rebota timidamente durante dias y cuando te das cuenta esta 5% mas alto que cuando se iba a caer el cielo encima de nosotros. No hay que estar siempre dentro, en mi corta experiencia da mas dinero la paciencia que el coñocimiento



Experiencia tampoco tengo yo mucha, pero me parece que la caída va a ser más gorda y más larga de lo que dices. Gorda y larga y si además te pilla con el culo en pompa y apretao, verás que risa.

Mi visión es que los leoncios han estado jugando a arrejuntar la gacelada poniéndole la zanahoria delante, hasta que ha llegado el momento de la gran matanza. 
Desde que empezaron a salir los balances de los bancos y noticias de recuperación por todos los lados, con tanto brote verde parecía que la primavera empezaba a mediados de julio, mientras los datos de todos los indicadores se derrumbaban, sólo era cuestión de tiempo.
Los balances de banca a partir de ahora, viendo como galopa la morosidad y como se siguen tragando ladrillo las entidades, aparte de las refinanciaciones hipermillonarias que se están anunciando (Pescanova, FCC, Corte Inglés, Sacyr, Prisa, teléfonica en breve :rolleye:...)
Por lo demás consumo muerto, obra pública que no hay dinero para pagarla en el último semestre, el paro que se viene al acabar la temporada veraniega, las extras de funcionarios y jubilados en el aire.... 

*!!!Tonuel ven a certificar¡¡¡*


----------



## aitor33 (20 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> unos céntimos más abajo tiene un buen soporte.



No nos damos resistido a ningún chicharro...Janus nos conduce a ellos


----------



## mataresfacil (20 Ago 2013)

Asumo lo de sacyr y me largue a las primeras de cambio, eso si, dejandome 1800€ por el camino, mala suerte, unas veces se gana y otras se pierde.

Gamesa me pone ojitos, pero escuchando me voy a esperar a que baje de 5.


----------



## Janus (20 Ago 2013)

aitor33 dijo:


> No nos damos resistido a ningún chicharro...Janus nos conduce a ellos



Lo que pasa es que como les veo todos los días encharcados en chicharros como Santander y BBVA .... pues lo que hago es tratar de que diversifiquen su cartera.


----------



## hydra69 (20 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que como les veo todos los días encharcados en chicharros como Santander y BBVA .... pues lo que hago es tratar de que diversifiquen su cartera.


----------



## Tono (20 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que como les veo todos los días encharcados en chicharros como Santander y BBVA .... pues lo que hago es tratar de que diversifiquen su cartera.



¿diversificar cartera? :: 

será más bien entrar con traje antiguano y pinzando la nariz y salir luego, _si te da tiempo_, como alma que lleva el diablo








---------- Post added 20-ago-2013 at 11:39 ----------

me huele a que hoy vamos a ver la mayor caída del año (la primera de otras muchas)


----------



## azazel_iii (20 Ago 2013)

Aqui una gacelilla recien salida del horno probando diferentes tecnicas, mucha teoria y poca practica. Me ha saltado hoy un stop en Acelor Mittal perdiendo 370 leuros (me ha dolido la verdad), he entrado esta manyana en Gamesa cuando estaba tan baja y en 10 minutos he mitigado las perdidas a la mitad.

Ahora en Santander esperando sacar un poco, de momento en rojo, aunque no demasiado.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (20 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que como les veo todos los días encharcados en chicharros como Santander y BBVA .... pues lo que hago es tratar de que diversifiquen su cartera.



Es que el ibex, es un indice chicharro. ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Ago 2013)

Como no está el CMJC, lo digo.

*La operación guano duradero ha comenzado.*



:8::8::8::8::8::8:


----------



## Tono (20 Ago 2013)

Tengo dos capturas de pantalla del Banco Popular, una cuando llegó a los 3€ y otra cuando coronó los 4€.
Cuando esté a 1€, si es que no hacen un contra split antes, haré otra captura y las enmarcaré para enseñárselas a mis nietos. 
Quiero que vean como su abuelo vivió peligrosamente.


----------



## Sealand (20 Ago 2013)

Muchas gracias por la info, lechu 







Interesante hilo del principal:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...jil-o-que-de-malvenderlo-le-prendo-fuego.html


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Como no está el CMJC, lo digo.
> 
> *La operación guano duradero ha comenzado.*
> 
> ...



es solo el pullback a la jran bajista , una operacion de castigo tan solo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Ago 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> es solo el pullback a la jran bajista , una operacion de castigo tan solo



Con umildá le digo que le falta coñocimiento. :no:


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Ago 2013)

que significa cmjc ienso:


----------



## Tio Masclet (20 Ago 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> es solo el pullback a la jran bajista , una operacion de castigo tan solo



Guanos días gacelilla, qué hacía, ¿preparar el jran ataque?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Ago 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> que significa cmjc ienso:



Esa falta de conocimiento le ocurre por alquilar el nick!

*C*olossal
*M*otherfuckah
*J*alapenean
*C*at.


:ouch::ouch::ouch::ouch:


----------



## ponzi (20 Ago 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Tengo dos capturas de pantalla del Banco Popular, una cuando llegó a los 3€ y otra cuando coronó los 4€.
> Cuando esté a 1€, si es que no hacen un contra split antes, haré otra captura y las enmarcaré para enseñárselas a mis nietos.
> Quiero que vean como su abuelo vivió peligrosamente.



Eso no es nada, mira Jazztel:


http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q/bc?s=JAZ.MC&t=my&l=on&z=l&q=l&c=


Contando los contrasplit de 25000 a 7


----------



## alimon (20 Ago 2013)

[/COLOR]


muertoviviente dijo:


> es solo el pullback a la jran bajista , una operacion de castigo tan solo



Estimado jato, dado que el ibex no ha llegado a tocar su jran alcista, como predijo en su momento, permítame que dudé que el castigo se quede tan sólo en el pullback a su jran bajista.

Creo que volveremos a ver los 78xx en septiembre.

Ahora es momento de aplicar el consejo de nuestras madres. Para evitar problemas meter sólo la puntita, y sacarla rápido. Y mejor con protección.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Ago 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Ahora es momento de estar cortos o fuera de mercado :rolleye: IMHO


----------



## hydra69 (20 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ahora es momento de estar cortos o fuera de mercado :rolleye: IMHO



Es que no falla,sale en los telediaros...el Ibex en máximos...y a los dos días(a mas tardar) parrillada de gacelas...::


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Ago 2013)

este finde MV estuvo revisando graficos y sus diferentes operativas , ahora que tiene conocimiento hasta pa regalar inocho: se da cuenta de que de la bolsa solo hay entre 3 a 5 rallys aprovechables al año .

estos rallys aprovechables se presentan solos y son muy seguros inocho: asi que ahora el conocimiento de MV el maestro de sabiduria se usara solo para acechar al ibex en busca de los dichosos rallys :bla: 

sin duda uno de estos se producira cuando culmine el pullback a la jran bajista en 8200 aprox :Baile:

---------- Post added 20-ago-2013 at 12:54 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Esa falta de conocimiento le ocurre por alquilar el nick!
> 
> *C*olossal
> *M*otherfuckah
> ...



eso lo sera su novio :no:


----------



## Tio Masclet (20 Ago 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Guanos días gacelilla, qué hacía, ¿preparar el jran ataque?



Me autocito: lo dicho, andaba ustec preparando su jran ataque.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Ago 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> Es que no falla,sale en los telediaros...el Ibex en máximos...y a los dos días(a mas tardar) parrillada de gacelas...::



Yo me la esperaba antes ienso:

[*IBEX*]


----------



## hydra69 (20 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yo me la esperaba antes ienso:
> 
> [*IBEX*]



jojo..la hipotesis de fran acojona....::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Ago 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> jojo..la hipotesis de fran acojona....::



El siempre-alcismo está instalado en el subconsciente colectivo de la sociedad occidental. Otro indicio de su brutal decadencia. 8:


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Ago 2013)

siguiendo con el tema de los rallys aprovechables , me he fijado que tuve grandes ganancias en estos rallys para luego perder gran parte de lo ganado intentando pillar otros rallys mucho menos seguros , sin muchas señales del mal :ouch:

ejemplos de rallys seguros este año son , el rally bajista desde la jran alcista 8750 , el alcista desde el cierre del gap 2550 del eurostoxx50 y el bajista desde el ataque a la jran bajista zona 8600 .

3 rallys seguros y el cuarto este año se producira despues del pullback a la jran bajista  la estrategia es clara , buscar y cazar estos rallys , luego permanecer fuera del mercado en espera del siguiente rally :fiufiu:


----------



## pipoapipo (20 Ago 2013)

pienso como la mayoria, puede q en los proximos dias y semanas los cortos sean los q corten el bacalao (en IBEX, DAX y CAC)...... pero ojo, q mientras aqui estamos empezando la correccion en USA ya llevan mucho trabajo hecho 

puede pasar q aqui queramos pillarles con caidas rapidas y salvajes o si ellos se ponen laterales quizas tengamos mas dias de bajadas pero menos volatilidad

eso de q bankia es una accion ninfomana es bueniiiiiiiiiiisimo...... se folla a todos, vayas como vayas jajajajajajjajaja


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> El siempre-alcismo está instalado en el subconsciente colectivo de la sociedad occidental. Otro indicio de su brutal decadencia. 8:



guybrush hablando de decadencia , lo que hay que leer :ouch:


----------



## silverwindow (20 Ago 2013)

joder el popular -10% hoy

casi na


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Ago 2013)

pullback a la jran bajista , jran bajista reforzada por la mm200 , reforzada por cierre de gap 8280 y bollinger en diario , blanco y en botella 

veo un peponeo legendario :Baile:


----------



## hydra69 (20 Ago 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pullback a la jran bajista , jran bajista reforzada por la mm200 , reforzada por cierre de gap 8280 y bollinger en diario , blanco y en botella
> 
> veo un peponeo legendario :Baile:



Joder jato..pero menudo pullback..todavía quedan 300 puntos por quemar....


----------



## Janus (20 Ago 2013)

pipoapipo dijo:


> pienso como la mayoria, puede q en los proximos dias y semanas los cortos sean los q corten el bacalao (en IBEX, DAX y CAC)...... pero ojo, q mientras aqui estamos empezando la correccion en USA ya llevan mucho trabajo hecho
> 
> puede pasar q aqui queramos pillarles con caidas rapidas y salvajes o si ellos se ponen laterales quizas tengamos mas dias de bajadas pero menos volatilidad
> 
> eso de q bankia es una accion ninfomana es bueniiiiiiiiiiisimo...... se folla a todos, vayas como vayas jajajajajajjajaja



El SP vendrá al rescate con su lógico rebotillo. Después ya veremos puesto que es donde se juegan la partida los machos alfa.


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Ago 2013)

porque tie que ser un pullback en condiciones , estamos hablando de la jran bajista , su superacion merece un pullback despiojador extremo


----------



## ALDEBARAN (20 Ago 2013)

y Gamesa recuperandose, 5,43 ya


----------



## Tio Masclet (20 Ago 2013)

¿Alguien entró en Gamesa en mínimos de esta mañana? Si es así, no le habrá ido mal el día. Enhorabuena.
Por mi parte, como no me salí, de momento minimizando pérdidas.


----------



## pipoapipo (20 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> El SP vendrá al rescate con su lógico rebotillo. Después ya veremos puesto que es donde se juegan la partida los machos alfa.



no, janus, yo no me referia a movimientos intradia..... me refiero a planteamiento a dias-semanas vista.... claro q hoy el S&P podria rebotar o hasta cerrar en verde...... pero el camino ya esta marcado y es bajista

solo hacia referencia a ese desfase, esa semana de adelanto q ellos nos sacan, pueda marcar como sea nuestra caida.... pero ellos aun seguiran bajistas unos dias (minimo)


----------



## ponzi (20 Ago 2013)

Quiero el pin de bava 

[youtube]oCm3LXJmom0[/youtube]


----------



## ponzi (20 Ago 2013)

pipoapipo dijo:


> no, janus, yo no me referia a movimientos intradia..... me refiero a planteamiento a dias-semanas vista.... claro q hoy el S&P podria rebotar o hasta cerrar en verde...... pero el camino ya esta marcado y es bajista
> 
> solo hacia referencia a ese desfase, esa semana de adelanto q ellos nos sacan, pueda marcar como sea nuestra caida.... pero ellos aun seguiran bajistas unos dias (minimo)



Este viernes hay renovación de cortos, habrá que estar al tanto


----------



## Tono (20 Ago 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Tengo dos capturas de pantalla del Banco Popular, una cuando llegó a los 3€ y otra cuando coronó los 4€.
> Cuando esté a 1€, si es que no hacen un contra split antes, haré otra captura y las enmarcaré para enseñárselas a mis nietos.
> Quiero que vean como su abuelo vivió peligrosamente.






ponzi dijo:


> Eso no es nada, mira Jazztel:
> 
> 
> JAZ.MC Gráfico básico | JAZZTEL Acción - Yahoo! Finanzas
> ...



Ponzi, no es que quiera poner un ejemplo de desastre bursátil, los ha habido peores.
El Popular lo uso como un ejemplo del trilerismo de ''TODA'' la banca española mediana que ha jugado estos 6 meses a enseñar beneficios dónde sólo hay mierda y además pagada con el dinero de todos, la ostia que les van a meter a los que entraron en ampliaciones, esplits y contrasplits y en el rally alcista de este verano va a ser de órdago.

Mira Bankia, Liberbank, el Sabadell, POP, Caixabank, el mismo Bankinter (aquí tengo mis dudas) y recuérdame este post después de los balances del 3º trimestre (no hará ni falta esperar a final de año)


----------



## ponzi (20 Ago 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Ponzi, no es que quiera poner un ejemplo de desastre bursátil, los ha habido peores.
> El Popular lo uso como un ejemplo del trilerismo de ''TODA'' la banca española mediana que ha jugado estos 6 meses a enseñar beneficios dónde sólo hay mierda y además pagada con el dinero de todos, la ostia que les van a meter a los que entraron en ampliaciones, esplits y contrasplits y en el rally alcista de este verano va a ser de órdago.
> 
> Mira Bankia, Liberbank, el Sabadell, POP, Caixabank, el mismo Bankinter (aquí tengo mis dudas) y recuérdame este post después de los balances del 3º trimestre (no hará ni falta esperar a final de año)



no te quedas corto....


http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q/bc?s=POP.MC&t=my&l=on&z=l&q=l&c=

Con los contrasplit viene de 400 jajajajaja

Sobre los balances están tuneados vía sareb, no nos olvidemos que las cajas han metido ahí toda la porquería que nadie quería , con la nueva normativa de basilea eso ya no es core capital.Bankinter hasta que no baje de los 3000 mill ni mirarlo y a ser posible a 2500 mill.


----------



## vmmp29 (20 Ago 2013)

Gamesa aún va a acabar en verde.....


----------



## Janus (20 Ago 2013)

pipoapipo dijo:


> no, janus, yo no me referia a movimientos intradia..... me refiero a planteamiento a dias-semanas vista.... claro q hoy el S&P podria rebotar o hasta cerrar en verde...... pero el camino ya esta marcado y es bajista
> 
> solo hacia referencia a ese desfase, esa semana de adelanto q ellos nos sacan, pueda marcar como sea nuestra caida.... pero ellos aun seguiran bajistas unos dias (minimo)



Puedes volver a ver perfectamente el SP en 1680.


----------



## HisHoliness (20 Ago 2013)

Sealand dijo:


> Guanos días señores... espero que a la gente del foro no les haya pillado el bajón con pasta en el casino y que los expats como HissHo pusieran los stops más apretaos que un kilo de azúcar porque si no se van a levantar con el ojete como la bandera de Japón :fiufiu:



Pues me han pillado sin stops amigo. Mira que soy de ponerlos, pero la verdad, esperaba una corrección, quizá no un hostión tan rapido como este de Sacyr, pero si un Ibex a 8.200...Me duele ver evaporarse esas pequeñas plusvis que tenia y entrar en rojo, pero conservo la calma, creo que habrá rebote en cuanto el Ibex toque la MM200 y volverá a intentar los 9.000. 
Espero que solo sea un sustillo para que soltemos papel. Veremos.

---------- Post added 20-ago-2013 at 14:25 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> pullback a la jran bajista , jran bajista reforzada por la mm200 , reforzada por cierre de gap 8280 y bollinger en diario , blanco y en botella
> 
> veo un peponeo legendario :Baile:



Me acojona mucho pensar igual que usted. ::


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Ago 2013)

no me diga que ustec tambien esta pensando en la calle de la piruleta ienso: 

el ibex va a intentar los 10k , advertido queda :no:


----------



## LÁNGARO (20 Ago 2013)

y los 12.000, la pregunta es ¿cuando?


----------



## << 49 >> (20 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Este viernes hay renovación de cortos, habrá que estar al tanto



No entiendo. El tercer viernes de este mes ya ha sido, era el día 16.


----------



## Janus (20 Ago 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Pues me han pillado sin stops amigo. Mira que soy de ponerlos, pero la verdad, esperaba una corrección, quizá no un hostión tan rapido como este de Sacyr, pero si un Ibex a 8.200...Me duele ver evaporarse esas pequeñas plusvis que tenia y entrar en rojo, pero *conservo la calma*, creo que habrá rebote en cuanto el Ibex toque la MM200 y volverá a intentar los 9.000.
> Espero que solo sea un sustillo para que soltemos papel. Veremos.
> 
> ---------- Post added 20-ago-2013 at 14:25 ----------
> ...




Lo que conservas son las acciones.

Recordad que una posición negativa mal jugada se puede llevar un año completo de buen hacer en el lado de las plusvis.

La gran dificultad del inversor es conservar la disciplina. De poco vale solo fallar una vez si esto ocurre en el momento clave.

Tienes aún tiempo para enmendar el error. Lo primero es olvidar el punto de entrada para que no te condicione.


----------



## jopitxujo (20 Ago 2013)

Saltaron los stops de Zeltia, NH y Sacyr.:vomito:
Entre las tres salgo con un pequeño beneficio por lo menos.:S


----------



## Janus (20 Ago 2013)

Momento de los importantes en FCC. Está dirigiéndose a los 12 euros en donde hay una anterior resistencia muy importante. Si se confía en el futuro de ese trade, hay que comprar.

Decisión de cada uno.


----------



## ponzi (20 Ago 2013)

> dijo:


> No entiendo. El tercer viernes de este mes ya ha sido, era el día 16.



De futuros no, de cortos de la cnmv.Es cada 2 semanas


----------



## Janus (20 Ago 2013)

Hay que decirlo bien alto: *La verdad es que nos encanta el guano, sobre todo cuando tenemos taza y media.*

Hoy estoy disfrutando.


----------



## paulistano (20 Ago 2013)

Mal dia hoy, me han jodido el 15% de las plusvis del año:ouch:

Liquidez total y corto desde 8550:Baile:


----------



## HisHoliness (20 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Lo que conservas son las acciones.
> 
> Recordad que una posición negativa mal jugada se puede llevar un año completo de buen hacer en el lado de las plusvis.
> 
> ...




como piensas que se puede enmendar el error? Creo que puede ser un error vender hoy con ese -6%....

---------- Post added 20-ago-2013 at 15:20 ----------




paulistano dijo:


> mal dia hoy, me han jodido el 15% de las plusvis del año:ouch:
> 
> Liquidez total y corto desde 8550:baile:



warra!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Janus (20 Ago 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> como piensas que se puede enmendar el error? Creo que puede ser un error vender hoy con ese -6%....
> 
> ---------- Post added 20-ago-2013 at 15:20 ----------
> 
> ...



En 2,6 euros más filtro tienes el soporte.

Aprende, si me permites, una cosa: cuando se entra mal o se utiliza mal un stop (en este caso porque no existe), SE SALE MAL GENERALMENTE.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Ago 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Saltaron los stops de Zeltia, NH y Sacyr.:vomito:
> Entre las tres salgo con un pequeño beneficio por lo menos.:S



¿sigue en acciona? Menuda resistencia los 42€!!!


----------



## HisHoliness (20 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> En 2,6 euros más filtro tienes el soporte.
> 
> Aprende, si me permites, una cosa: cuando se entra mal o se utiliza mal un stop (en este caso porque no existe), SE SALE MAL GENERALMENTE.




Los consejos son siempre bienvenidos, gracias. Yo estoy en este hilo para aprender.

Desde luego si pierde el soporte no hay más que hablar, de momento voy a clavar un stop en el 2,59 por si las moscas. 

que significa eso de "más filtro"? el par de centimillos por debajo del soporte?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> De futuros no, de cortos de la cnmv.Es cada 2 semanas



Y pensar que USA esa info se puede consultar a diario.... :ouch:


----------



## Janus (20 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿sigue en acciona? Menuda resistencia los 42€!!!



Menudo corto que canté ahí ayer. Como picha para el culo.


----------



## sr.anus (20 Ago 2013)

creo yo que una vez que palmas bien, te da igual un 7% que un 7,3%


----------



## jopitxujo (20 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿sigue en acciona? Menuda resistencia los 42€!!!



De momento si, stop en 37,2.

Si que ha habido resistencia en 42 pero la vuelta ¿ha sido por la resistencia o por la hostia del Ibex?¿O por ambas cosas?:


----------



## Janus (20 Ago 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Los consejos son siempre bienvenidos, gracias. Yo estoy en este hilo para aprender.
> 
> Desde luego si pierde el soporte no hay más que hablar, de momento voy a clavar un stop en el 2,59 por si las moscas.
> 
> que significa eso de "más filtro"? el par de centimillos por debajo del soporte?



No estás para aprender porque somos una panda de la que puede valer aprender a qué no hacer. Estás para evitar riesgos y pasarte unas risas además de postear unas boobs día sí y día no. Hoy no lo has hecho así que ya estás buscándolo.

Te voy a decir la verdad, hoy ...........

[YOUTUBE]cd6rd1OAEEE[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Post added 20-ago-2013 at 15:36 ----------

JC Penney: avisé ayer que el truco era si aguanta sobre 13 o iba a buscar los 12,5. Hoy +8% y con volumen.


----------



## egarenc (20 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> No estás para aprender porque somos una panda de la que puede valer aprender a qué no hacer. Estás para evitar riesgos y pasarte unas risas además de postear unas boobs día sí y día no. Hoy no lo has hecho así que ya estás buscándolo.
> 
> Te voy a decir la verdad, hoy ...........
> 
> ...



como crees que evolucionará ANR?


----------



## vermer (20 Ago 2013)

faltas unos días y....

Que cjns esta haciendo TRINA SOLAR?


----------



## Mr. Brightside (20 Ago 2013)

Se está despeñando de nuevo el culibex...


----------



## Janus (20 Ago 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> como crees que evolucionará ANR?



De momento, tiene que recuperar la confianza. La clave es dónde se de la vuelta. Los 6,20 usd son muy fuertes, demostrado.


----------



## politicodemadreputa (20 Ago 2013)

Mas bien se esta desparasitando..., ya lo dijo el gran Majestro MV, será tocar los 8300 y directos a los 10200 + Rally navideño... a fin de año en los 11000





Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Se está despeñando de nuevo el culibex...


----------



## LCIRPM (20 Ago 2013)

vermer dijo:


> faltas unos días y....
> 
> Que cjns esta haciendo TRINA SOLAR?



Algo posteó Janus sobre los japoneses y el sol - naciente y sus subvenciones o primas.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Ago 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> creo yo que una vez que palmas bien, te da igual un 7% que un 7,3%



Nadie te asegura que en lugar del 7,3% sea un 14%:ouch:



jopitxujo dijo:


> De momento si, stop en 37,2.
> 
> Si que ha habido resistencia en 42 pero la vuelta ¿ha sido por la resistencia o por la hostia del Ibex?¿O por ambas cosas?:







::


----------



## Janus (20 Ago 2013)

Menudo despioje en JC Penney. Como le por subir ..... ya verán qué risas.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (20 Ago 2013)

Janus, ya lo pregunté el otro día pero creo que nadie me contestó. Como ves el oro y especialmente a las mineras? parece que está es la buena...


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Ago 2013)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Mas bien se esta desparasitando..., ya lo dijo el gran Majestro MV, será tocar los 8300 y directos a los 10200 + Rally navideño... a fin de año en los 11000



8200 hasta 10200-10300 son seguros , luego dios dira , lo mas probable es que se produzca un lateral para distribuir y entonces volver a caer


----------



## Tio Masclet (20 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Menudo despioje en JC Penney. Como le por subir ..... ya verán qué risas.



Y si le da por seguir bajando...


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Ago 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Y si le da por seguir bajando...



a medida que vaya bajando , ustec va piramidando


----------



## Tio Masclet (20 Ago 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> a medida que vaya bajando , ustec va piramidando



Jran consejo Hamijo.


----------



## Janus (20 Ago 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> a medida que vaya bajando , ustec va piramidando



Estamos en otras movidas.

[YOUTUBE]Az9R8EScOVA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sr.anus (20 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Nadie te asegura que en lugar del 7,3% sea un 14%:ouch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




yo me referia, que cuando ya tienes a pandoro al lado, y te ha dicho cositas al oido, de nada sirve ceñir el sl al soporte, mas vale darle un poco de holgura, filtro o como quieras llamarlo, que no despues de la pandoreada tire en la direccion que tu creias que era correcta




Desde la liquidez que bien se ve esto


----------



## jopitxujo (20 Ago 2013)

¿Esos 842X pueden haber hecho suelo?
Momentaneo claro está.


----------



## j.w.pepper (20 Ago 2013)

Gracias por repetir machaconamente lo de los stops Janus, me salvaron en gamesa y en sacyr ayer, está claro que aunque muchas veces te quedes con cara de tonto cuando hay un despioje y te comes un - 2% + comisiones del broker, es mejor eso que quedarte pillado un 10% 20% como me sucediío a mi por ejemplo pillando SAN a 8, que por otra parte era un cuchillo cayendo al infierno o dicho también de otra manera una trampa de valor.

A propósito, las Eonas vuelven a la zona de los 12 euros.


----------



## bertok (20 Ago 2013)

time to die. leo gacelas sin SL o lamentando minusvalias.

Todavia no ha comenzado el baile.

Me retiro de nuevo


----------



## Claca (20 Ago 2013)

Claca dijo:


> IBEX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Con el IBEX en los 8.735 el recorrido por arriba era residual, mientras que un golpe a la baja por volatilidad lo podía mandar 300 puntos abajo, alcanzados hoy prácticamente en el mínimo citado. Eso de "por volatilidad" tiene un significado, y es que estando el IBEX dónde estaba (aunque en otros gráficos del mercado español se aprecia mejor), era muy probable un gesto bajista que ayudara a definir la resistencia. Esto a su vez nos demuestra que antes de romper el durísimo nivel que hay por arriba será necesario un nuevo recorte para apoyar el precio.


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> time to die. leo gacelas sin SL o lamentando minusvalias.
> 
> Todavia no ha comenzado el baile.
> 
> Me retiro de nuevo



a empolvarse la nariz :o

---------- Post added 20-ago-2013 at 16:30 ----------




Claca dijo:


> Con el IBEX en los 8.735 el recorrido por arriba era residual, mientras que un golpe a la baja por volatilidad lo podía mandar 300 puntos abajo, alcanzados hoy prácticamente en el mínimo citado. Eso de "por volatilidad" tiene un significado, y es que estando el IBEX dónde estaba (aunque en otros gráficos del mercado español se aprecia mejor), era muy probable un gesto bajista que ayudara a definir la resistencia. Esto a su vez nos demuestra que antes de romper el durísimo nivel que hay por arriba será necesario un nuevo recorte para apoyar el precio.



ni gota conocimiento claca , estamos en un pullback y pronto veras perforar las resistencias como si fueran de mantequilla :no:


----------



## ghkghk (20 Ago 2013)

Entre CFA y Acciona, la primera que toque los 35€ me lleva al huerto con 500 títulos para aprovechar el brutalísimo rally alcista.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tio Masclet (20 Ago 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Entre CFA y Acciona, la primera que toque los 35€ me lleva al huerto con 500 títulos para aprovechar el brutalísimo rally alcista.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2



Bienvenido, ¿De vuelta a casa o seguimos por los mundos?


----------



## ponzi (20 Ago 2013)

...............


----------



## HisHoliness (20 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> No estás para aprender porque somos una panda de la que puede valer aprender a qué no hacer. Estás para evitar riesgos y pasarte unas risas además de postear unas boobs día sí y día no. Hoy no lo has hecho así que ya estás buscándolo.
> 
> Te voy a decir la verdad, hoy ...........
> 
> ...



jajajaj prometo boobs cuando vuelva a casa que estoy en el curro...::


----------



## jopitxujo (20 Ago 2013)

Cierro los cortitos en CFDs que traía desde casi 200 puntos mas arriba. Si rompe los mínimos de hoy habrá que entrar otra vez.

A ver si es ahora cuando se va a poner a subir ANR.


----------



## darwinn (20 Ago 2013)

Muy buenas después de las vacaciones! 

He estado echando un ojo a tesla y sus subidas. También la ven sobrecomprada como yo? Una pena pq es un negocio que me gusta, si corrigiera...


----------



## burbufilia (20 Ago 2013)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Mas bien se esta desparasitando..., ya lo dijo el gran Majestro MV, será tocar los 8300 y directos a los 10200 + Rally navideño... a fin de año en los 11000



Técnicamente es una primera parada. Pero Teutonalandia y Guol Ejtrit mandan. Y lo que sube rápido, baja rápido

La verdad es que me sorprendió que llegáramos a los 8.8k, ya que se había formado una directriz bajista (max y min decrecientes) en lo que llevábamos de año. Lo cierto es que hay papeletas para romper techos y poner rumbo a 9.2k como mínimo

Ahora bien, el sanedrín del Querido Líder ha hablado:
Por qué contra la creencia general creo que no hay que comprar en bolsa ahora | Euribor


----------



## Garrafón (20 Ago 2013)

El viernes subí stops en Sacyr, Abengoa b y Deoleo, hoy me han saltado los dos primeros, como en Deoleo he metido poco me quedo casi en liquidez total, y tan ricamente que no lo veo nada claro, este verano 16.555€ a la saca y eso que en las dos últimas sesiones se han esfumado 3000 lereles, pero contento y feliz como una lombriz.

Por curiosidad, alguien sabe qué está pasando con Cementos Portland????, lleva un + 22,64%, estoy flipando!!.


----------



## Algas (20 Ago 2013)

Guanos días... 

Cómo os gusta el guano coño!!! pero peor soy yo que sufro de optimismo siemprealcista :ouch:

Casi me revientan el stop en el SAN, menos mal que mi vecino de Pérez Galdós me lo ha respetado .

En cualquier caso, aquí a lo que hemos venido:






Y vuelta pa la playuca que andamos de vacaciones!! :Baile:


----------



## ghkghk (20 Ago 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Bienvenido, ¿De vuelta a casa o seguimos por los mundos?



Muchas gracias! 

Esta tarde vuelvo a la millor terreta del mon...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mulder (20 Ago 2013)

A las buenas tardes!

Andaba yo esta mañana asomado al balcón tomando el fresco mañanero, mientras contemplaba embobado el constante y rítmico balanceo de las b00bs de las veraneantes de mi urbanización, cuando de repente por el rabillo del ojo he captado un movimiento sospechoso.

Rápidamente me he girado y he podido ver como súbita y sigilosamente entraba un personaje de color al edificio del vecino, esto ha encendido una lucecita en mi cabeza ¡era una corazonada!

Rápidamente he entrado al hilo y mis temores se han confirmado ¡*hoy había guano*! desde entonces les sigo desde la sombra ::


----------



## Algas (20 Ago 2013)

Joder, la semana pasada estuve mirando Cementos Portland pero entre tanta fiesta... hoy lleva un 18% de subida :o :o :ouch:


----------



## ghkghk (20 Ago 2013)

Garrafón dijo:


> El viernes subí stops en Sacyr, Abengoa b y Deoleo, hoy me han saltado los dos primeros, como en Deoleo he metido poco me quedo casi en liquidez total, y tan ricamente que no lo veo nada claro, este verano 16.555€ a la saca y eso que en las dos últimas sesiones se han esfumado 3000 lereles, pero contento y feliz como una lombriz.
> 
> Por curiosidad, alguien sabe qué está pasando con Cementos Portland????, lleva un + 22,64%, estoy flipando!!.



Quizá hayan vendido un saco, aunque me cuesta creerlo. Y menos en agosto.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## LÁNGARO (20 Ago 2013)

y el gap de los 69xx cuando lo cerrará????


----------



## Tio Masclet (20 Ago 2013)

¡Remontada histórica de Gamesa!
Tras tener un grave pinchazo, al inicio de la jornada, ha conseguido remontar de forma épica, hasta casi alcanzar al pelotón.
Esperamos que en las próximas jornadas recupere el tiempo perdido hoy.

---------- Post added 20-ago-2013 at 17:52 ----------

Maestro Janus, lo de J.C. Penney, sencillamente de traca.
Además, lo que salga de ahí no será por falta de volumen: triplicando la media.


----------



## azazel_iii (20 Ago 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> ¡Remontada histórica de Gamesa!
> Tras tener un grave pinchazo, al inicio de la jornada, ha conseguido remontar de forma épica, hasta casi alcanzar al pelotón.
> Esperamos que en las próximas jornadas recupere el tiempo perdido hoy.
> 
> ...



Menuda mierda, yo la he comprado cerca del minimo del dia, y un poco ajononado la he vendido con un +2%... Ains si la hubiera aguantado hasta el final...


----------



## vmmp29 (20 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Menudo despioje en JC Penney. Como le por subir ..... ya verán qué risas.



pues lo está haciendo


----------



## Tio Masclet (20 Ago 2013)

azazel_iii dijo:


> Menuda mierda, yo la he comprado cerca del minimo del dia, y un poco ajononado la he vendido con un +2%... Ains si la hubiera aguantado hasta el final...



Debería tener más fe en ese chicharro, habiendo entrado en mínimos le hubiera sacado una pasta.


----------



## azazel_iii (20 Ago 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Debería tener más fe en ese chicharro, habiendo entrado en mínimos le hubiera sacado una pasta.



Venia de perder un 6% en Acelor Mittal, queria mitigar perdidas como fuese, asi que al verlo en verde y con la mierda de dia que se esperaba opte por ir a lo seguro.

Es lo que tiene ser una gacelilla


----------



## vmmp29 (20 Ago 2013)

Abner que han hecho hoy los leoncillos

han distribuido unos 240 contratos, hoy en el rebote?


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (20 Ago 2013)

Y ANR qué, otra vez parriba?::


----------



## Tio Masclet (20 Ago 2013)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Y ANR qué, otra vez parriba?::



De momento va bien, aunque, se nos ha quedado parada desde hace un rato, sin volumen.


----------



## vmmp29 (20 Ago 2013)

que velón verde en JCP


----------



## juan35 (20 Ago 2013)

y las solares..... siempre estoy con el pie cambiado....


----------



## ddddd (20 Ago 2013)

Buenas tardes.

Janus, ¿cómo ves nuevamente el comportamiento de las constructoras yankees tras la subida que están disfrutando hoy?

Uno que anda en KBH desde ayer.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## vmmp29 (20 Ago 2013)

con 2 cojones perdió dinero y sube un 6%
J. C. Penney Company, Inc. Reports 2013 Fiscal Second Quarter Results - MarketWatch


----------



## amago45 (20 Ago 2013)

Benito y Monjardín sigue acumulando en PRISA en el último més en el rango 0.18-0.20. 
No se si les habrán contratado para acumular las stock options de Cebrián y Cía ... 
Habrá que estar atentos por que si se deciden a empapelar, con los 3.5 millones de títulos que llevan acumulados la llevan mínimo a 0,10. 
Habría que salir por piernas cuando se pueda si se les ve moverse ::::::


----------



## Janus (20 Ago 2013)

darwinn dijo:


> Muy buenas después de las vacaciones!
> 
> He estado echando un ojo a tesla y sus subidas. También la ven sobrecomprada como yo? Una pena pq es un negocio que me gusta, si corrigiera...



Tiene una valoración desproporcionada. Ni que fuera una general motors ....

---------- Post added 20-ago-2013 at 19:57 ----------




Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Andaba yo esta mañana asomado al balcón tomando el fresco mañanero, mientras contemplaba embobado el constante y rítmico balanceo de las b00bs de las veraneantes de mi urbanización, cuando de repente por el rabillo del ojo he captado un movimiento sospechoso.
> 
> ...





Maestro, qué placer saber de usted y que no ha olvidado las boobs. Este hilo deja huella :o

---------- Post added 20-ago-2013 at 19:57 ----------




Tio Masclet dijo:


> ¡Remontada histórica de Gamesa!
> Tras tener un grave pinchazo, al inicio de la jornada, ha conseguido remontar de forma épica, hasta casi alcanzar al pelotón.
> Esperamos que en las próximas jornadas recupere el tiempo perdido hoy.
> 
> ...



Meneando hoy más del 15% del capital. Pongan los ojos en 16 usd.

---------- Post added 20-ago-2013 at 20:00 ----------




ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Y ANR qué, otra vez parriba?::



Está haciendo sus deberes muy bien si también es cierto que el amago de romper los 5,95 usd ha sacado a todo el mundo.

si la vela de mañana es verde y si termina en unos días rompiendo los 6,20, veremos un cohete.

Tiene una pega que es el volumen y eso le está restando credibilidad. Es el nivel de 6,20 usd donde se define el tema.

---------- Post added 20-ago-2013 at 20:02 ----------




ddddd dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> Janus, ¿cómo ves nuevamente el comportamiento de las constructoras yankees tras la subida que están disfrutando hoy?
> 
> ...



KB Home es bajista como las demás después del fake de días atrás. Si bien es cierto que tiene la directriz bajista muy pegada en 17,50 usd más o menos. Si pierde mínimo recientes, hay que vender.

---------- Post added 20-ago-2013 at 20:05 ----------




vmmp29 dijo:


> con 2 cojones perdió dinero y sube un 6%
> J. C. Penney Company, Inc. Reports 2013 Fiscal Second Quarter Results - MarketWatch



Las ventas comparables subieron creo si no leí erróneamente esta mañana. Han incrementado mucho la caja de forma que no van a necesitar cash este año y las ventas por internet han disminuido muchísimo el ratio de decrecimiento.

El mercado cotiza expectativas.

Aquí tienen que pensar algo importante: hoy se va a menear más del 15% del capital. Eso es para nota. Días atrás también se ha meneado muchísimo dinero.

Para que se hagan una idea, cada tres millones de acciones vienen a representar un poquitín más del 1% de la capitalización. Hoy ha habido velas de más del 0,5% EN UN MINUTO.


----------



## Tio Masclet (20 Ago 2013)

Hoy Walter, ACI y ANR están subiendo bastante, pero en ninguna de ellas el volumen es alto, proyectando el ritmo que llevan al cierre, es posible que ni lleguen a su media.


----------



## amago45 (20 Ago 2013)

OFF TOPIC
Cristina Cifuentes es hospitalizada tras sufrir un grave accidente de moto - Noticias de España


----------



## Deshollinador (20 Ago 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> Benito y Monjardín sigue acumulando en PRISA en el último més en el rango 0.18-0.20.
> No se si les habrán contratado para acumular las stock options de Cebrián y Cía ...
> Habrá que estar atentos por que si se deciden a empapelar, con los 3.5 millones de títulos que llevan acumulados la llevan mínimo a 0,10.
> Habría que salir por piernas cuando se pueda si se les ve moverse ::::::





En breve tendremos la respuesta, se avecina un movimiento brusco, lo difícil es adivinar la dirección. ienso:

---------- Post added 20-ago-2013 at 20:27 ----------




Janus dijo:


> Anota que vendrá el SP al rescate.





Sensei, va camino de cumplirse


----------



## Janus (20 Ago 2013)

A la atención de Ponzi:

Estimado forero, al rey lo que es del rey y usted obstenta el balaustre del rey fundamental. 
Hoy he comprado 10.000 títulos de Telefónica.

Antes de explicar el por qué, decir que soy coherente porque sigo pensando que es una mierda como proyecto empresarial y nada que ver con algo de lo que un español tiene que sentirse orgulloso.
Entonces, *¿por qué he comprado?*.
Pues digamos que no se trata de una inversión propiamente dicha. Se trata de una estrategia por tener el dinero fuera de donde el Estado pueda confiscarlo. Se trata entonces de evitar tener dinero en los bancos y es un paso más a un particular proceso de redistribución de "dinero colocado". Es un proceso más como lo es ING LU, Swissquote, algo de divisas, fondos de inversión, bancolchón y acciones nacionales e internacionales. En resumidas cuentas, se trata de "proteger" el dinero dejándolo lejos de las fauces confiscatorias de los subnormales a quienes tenéis por costumbre, los españoles, votar.

Pero, *¿por qué Telefónica y no otro activo?*.
Muy sencillo, busco también que el palabro "proteger" tenga significado de "conservar" ya que el mero hecho de "alejar" el dinero del Estado también se cumpliría gastarlo en putas y varios. El palabro "conservar", en mi opinión particular, tiene que pasar por negocios con precios regulados. Esto es importante porque entonces el concepto "negocio mediocre" ya no es tan importante puesto que la mierda obligada es obligada aunque no guste. Estos tipos de negocio se cumplen en la energía y las telecomunicaciones en Europa (ambos se alegran con la inflación porque son negocios que tienen activos cuya producción se correla con la inflación y ya saben que servidor es de los que piensan que cual un muelle, la inflación aparecerá y fuerte para compensar el periodo deflacionario vivido y que queda por vivir). Respecto a la energía, ya tengo inversiones pero en empresas fuera de España. Así que lo que me queda son las telcos y ahí Telefónica es la opción.
Siendo un negocio que no me gusta porque no hay innovación ni gusto por hacer las cosas bien, es obvio que tienen los ingresos asegurados gracias al gobierno y los tejemenes entre ambos. Sufrirá en Brasil pero compensará por otros sitios, como digo busco más proteger que el pensar en un pelotazo.
Espero que en 6 años pueda tener más de 5 euros de dividendo y eso es un colchón fabuloso para afianzar el concepto "proteger".
Y también hay un poco de especulación. Me explico, considero que las empresas americanas están llenas de liquidez hasta el tuétano y que esa liquidez se está representando en divisa dolar la cual se van a tener que quitar de encima porque hay riesgo cierto de producir devaluación. Lo que toca es aprovecharla para invertir y uno de los objetos de conquista sin duda alguna van a ser empresas europeas como las telecos. Decir que empresas como Verizon y ATT son capaces de comprar Telefónica sin necesidad de endeudarse ni de emitir ampliaciones de capital. Eso es un punto.
Así que espero que haya OPA en algún momento en el futuro y contemplo que haya mucha guerra porque la oposición del gobierno no creo que valga para muchos puesto que soy de los que piensan que España entera se va a vender y el gobierno va ceder bajo la amenaza velada de que los bancos internacionales les corten el grifo del crédito necesario para hacer rollover de la deuda privada.

Acabo diciendo lo que suelo decir, es una mierda de Empresa pero que al igual que el tráfico de armas y la droga (tremendamente deleznables) VALEN PARA GANAR DINERO.

---------- Post added 20-ago-2013 at 20:31 ----------




amago45 dijo:


> OFF TOPIC
> Cristina Cifuentes es hospitalizada tras sufrir un grave accidente de moto - Noticias de España



Ojalá se recupere pronto.


----------



## alimon (20 Ago 2013)

Deshollinador dijo:


> En breve tendremos la respuesta, se avecina un movimiento brusco, lo difícil es adivinar la dirección. ienso:
> 
> ---------- Post added 20-ago-2013 at 20:27 ----------
> 
> ...



Si le sirve de orientación en prisa. Hoy mi mierdabroker renta 4 ha sacado de negociación los cfds del chicharro en cuestión tanto para largos como para cortos (cortos ya no tenía antes) .

Curiosamente también lo han hecho con portland, service point y algún otro chicharrus maximus.


----------



## Janus (20 Ago 2013)

Deshollinador dijo:


> En breve tendremos la respuesta, se avecina un movimiento brusco, lo difícil es adivinar la dirección. ienso:
> 
> ---------- Post added 20-ago-2013 at 20:27 ----------
> 
> ...



Ojos antes que cerebro.

Hay tantas ganas de que se vean bajadas que no van a dar gusto de forma tan sencilla. Los techos se tienen que formar con tiempo y más si son relevantes. Así que queda trecho y mucho cresting para los "adelantados" a los acontecimientos.

Estamos viendo temas muy interesantes en la bolsa. Aún no hay la volatilidad suficiente como para pensar en un techo relevante.
Hay un tema a tener en cuenta que es que Ben Bernanke no ha estado tragando mierda durante 8 años para dejar que se le rompa el juguete los últimos meses de su mandato. Va a dejar los deberes hecho pero el SP en lo alto. En eso es un rey, sin duda el mejor Banquero Central de la historia porque no ha habido otro que haya beneficiado tanto a los beneficios de los bancos privados (que son sus jefes y quienes le pagan el sueldo habida cuenta de que la Reserva Federal es una empresa privada con propiedad privada en los bancos). Para los bancos privados ha sido uno de los empleados de siempre que mejor rendimiento les ha dado. Eso, es así.


----------



## HisHoliness (20 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Acabo diciendo lo que suelo decir, es una mierda de Empresa pero que al igual que el tráfico de armas y la droga (tremendamente deleznables) VALEN PARA GANAR DINERO..



La droga no es mala si es de calidad.::


----------



## amago45 (20 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Hoy he comprado 10.000 títulos de Telefónica.



Ya hubo pasilleos de que AT&T había querido OPAr Telefónica, pero que desde el Gobierno Ejjjpañol lo habían parado por ser un activo estratégico 'nasioná' ::

http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2013/06/17/telefonica-denies-talk-of-a-att-takeover-bid/?_r=0


----------



## Janus (20 Ago 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> La droga no es mala si es de calidad.::



Todos hemos empezado desde abajo y nos sabemos buscar la vida. Ahí va el homenaje de Estopa, la mejor canción ever (maqueta sin censura).

[YOUTUBE]4YmncmsVlKw[/YOUTUBE]

Estaba yo de trapicheo, discutiendo unos precios ......


También versión sexual.

[YOUTUBE]GwGVRFvKKKY[/YOUTUBE]




---------- Post added 20-ago-2013 at 20:52 ----------




amago45 dijo:


> Ya hubo pasilleos de que AT&T había querido OPAr Telefónica, pero que desde el Gobierno Ejjjpañol lo habían parado por ser un activo estratégico 'nasioná' ::
> 
> http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2013/06/17/telefonica-denies-talk-of-a-att-takeover-bid/?_r=0



Cuando le digan a RameroJoy aquello de "mira para otro lado o las agencias de rating te hunden la calificación y los bancos no refinancian la deuda de TimoF. Deja que se haga ahora por 60.000 millones o lo mismo vale cero por quiebra".

---------- Post added 20-ago-2013 at 21:04 ----------

Vamos a pasar al tema de mujeres guapas y boobs bien puestas (no por grandes son mejores).

[YOUTUBE]P3CxhBIrBho[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]fyYXirCAHP0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tono (20 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> A la atención de Ponzi:
> 
> Hoy he comprado 10.000 títulos de Telefónica.
> 
> ...



:Aplauso::Aplauso: 
Lo que explicas es lo que estoy haciendo yo ahora mismo.

Tener dinero en depósitos, en estos tiempos, es no dormir.
Jugar en bolsa a corto, en estos tiempos, es no dormir.
Invertir en bienes materiales, pisos o tierra, es no dormir.
Montar un negocio o una empresa, en estos tiempos, es no dormir.

Por lo tanto, apostar a refugiarte en acciones seguras, que por mal que vaya su cotización el dividendo tapa el bujero, es la mejor manera de atrincherarte ...y ya está, a dormir a pierna suelta.

Algo de tensión hay que mantener, que el vicio de jugar lo tenemos todos, pero con mucho control del riesgo y jugando un % pequeño de tu capital. 

Mi vicio de momento no es la bolsa intradía o a corto, algún día lo será, pero me entretengo (y pulso el mercado) con un negocio que todavía mantengo a pérdidas, en el que estoy buscando la forma de recuperar lo invertido y aguantarlo. Y os aseguro que su caja intradía, tanto en tienda física como online, tiene más altos y bajos que el IBEX. 
La inversión, personalmente y en cierta medida, la tomo como un juego que tiene como valor añadido un aprendizaje y la satisfacción de que haces o intentas hacer las cosas bien. 
Aunque a veces salen mal. Pero nunca muy mal si se usa el sentido común.


----------



## ponzi (20 Ago 2013)

A veces el karma da una de cal y otra de arena y donde menos te lo esperas.Cifuentes deberia plantearse sobre si de verdad merece la pena ir contra todo el mundo por apoyar a 4 amigos neoliberales.La sanidad tarde o temprano la necesitamos todos y al final lo va aprender por las malas.Espero que se recupere y de marcha atras en su kamicaze pensamiento.


http://www.larepublica.es/2013/08/c...ente-de-moto-atendida-en-un-hospital-publico/


----------



## mataresfacil (20 Ago 2013)

Bueno, respuesta para Janus. 

En mi modestisima opinion creo que te equivocas invirtiendo en telefonica como posible valor refugio frente a lo inesperado.

Creo que las grandes compañias de telecomunicaciones en el futuro van a sufrir mucho y su camino es mas de retroceso que de avance.

Actualmente no concebimos otra forma de comunicarnos que a traves de un movil o de un cable de tlf, pero a medio plazo eso puede acabar y si las compañias no espabilan cualquiera puede pisarles su terreno, desde las electricas, hasta las renovables.

El futuro a medio plazo pasa por acabar con los cables, toda la red de tlf va a quedar obsoleta, millones de hilos de cobre que pasaran a mejor vida y reciclados gracias anuestros amigos rumanos.

Las antenas, ni seran necesarias tantas, ni necesitaran la tecnologia actual, casi cualquier cosa valdra, otros millones a la basura.

Las grandes empresas de internet podran crear redes baratas y rapidas a nivel mundial, eso es mas futuro que tlf.

Apuesto antes por microsoft, google, sony y demas que por nuestra empresa patria que solo le queda caer.

Tu mismo, pero es una empresa sin futuro tanto por mercados como por I+D, como por personal que la gestiona. Una Looser de libro.


----------



## sr.anus (20 Ago 2013)

como gran valor refugio tengo bayer, pero la veo, ahora, carisima comparando con precios del año pasado.

pd: voy a contenerme y mañana no entrare a intentar coger el rebote del ibex


----------



## Janus (20 Ago 2013)

Tono dijo:


> :Aplauso::Aplauso:
> Lo que explicas es lo que estoy haciendo yo ahora mismo.
> 
> Tener dinero en depósitos, en estos tiempos, es no dormir.
> ...





Hasta en eso hay grandes negocios disponibles aunque aún para muy pocos. Existe gente que está liquidando a lo que sea porque necesitan cash, es la vida para ellos. Incluso en el mundo de los pisos, hay auténticas bajadas espeluznantes que se obtienen en los procesos de negociación. Hay gente trincada y suelta que da gusto. Evidentemente, no es el escenario del burbujista que sueña con pisos en Padre Damián a 1500 euros el metro y anunciados en el periódico.


----------



## HisHoliness (20 Ago 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> El futuro a medio plazo pasa por acabar con los cables, toda la red de tlf va a quedar obsoleta, millones de hilos de cobre que pasaran a mejor vida y *reciclados gracias anuestros amigos rumanos*.



Esos donde cotizan? algun ETF? ahi si que me ponía yo largo.


----------



## Algas (20 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Hoy he comprado 10.000 títulos de Telefónica.




Es duro, la mafia del gobierno nos amenaza con chipriotazos, recortes, impuestos... y a nosotros solo nos queda aguantar el chaparrón como podamos.

Mucha gente acabará invirtiendo en TimoF por las mismas razones que Janus :: (no me excluyo).


Tony and Furio threatened doctor Kennedy - The Sopranos HD - YouTube


[YOUTUBE]watch?v=MDheXEIxWas[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tono (20 Ago 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> como gran valor refugio tengo bayer, pero la veo, ahora, carisima comparando con precios del año pasado.
> 
> pd: voy a contenerme y mañana no entrare a intentar coger el rebote del ibex



Tu mismo.
Lo mismo pensé yo de bayer a principios de año porque estaba en torno a los 70€ y fíjate, ha llegado ya los 90€. Lo bueno no es caro pero tiene su precio, y yo no supe verlo. 
Gasté más de 60.000€ este año sólo en BME e ITX y la verdad es que estoy satisfecho y sé que afinales de año me habrán recompensado, pero si hubiera cogido algo de Bayer (no lo hice porque mi media en el valor está en 57€) estaría saltando de alegría y riéndome un año más de esta maldita crisis y de sus culpables, más malditos aún.


----------



## Janus (20 Ago 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Bueno, respuesta para Janus.
> 
> En mi modestisima opinion creo que te equivocas invirtiendo en telefonica como posible valor refugio frente a lo inesperado.
> 
> ...





El problema de Google, Microsoft etc .... es el tipo de divisa.

En Telefónica no busco revalorización (si viene, guay), lo que busco es que el dinero esté lejos de las fauces del Estado.

Repito, lo que pueda bajar porque el negocio es cutre ...... espero soslayarlo con vuestros, y mis, impuestos así como el meneo que van a meter en Europa cuando lleguen rumores de OPA. Y si lo OPA Google (ellos ponen las ideas y Telefónica pone las redes) pues mejor que mejor.

A mí, si puedo, el Estado no me va a hacer una quita al dinero. Hay que entender que ahora España está mucho peor que el verano pasado (sí, cuando todo el mundo andaba acojonado) porque literalmente se debe más dinero público y privado. Y lo que es peor, el resto de países han consumido tiempo subiendo mientras que España lo ha consumido haciendo el babas. Pasarán las elecciones alemanas y la Merkel comenzará a pasear la salchicha.


----------



## bertok (20 Ago 2013)

No parece que sea el momento de cargar la cartera para el medio o largo plazo.

Suerte


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Ago 2013)

ojos antes que cerebro ::

que lol le habra dao a janusito , pero el peponazo se acerca , no hay duda :Baile:

me he zampao ya unas cuantas copichuelas


----------



## sr.anus (20 Ago 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Tu mismo.
> Lo mismo pensé yo de bayer a principios de año porque estaba en torno a los 70€ y fíjate, ha llegado ya los 90€. Lo bueno no es caro pero tiene su precio, y yo no supe verlo.
> Gasté más de 60.000€ este año sólo en BME e ITX y la verdad es que estoy satisfecho y sé que afinales de año me habrán recompensado, pero si hubiera cogido algo de Bayer (no lo hice porque mi media en el valor está en 57€) estaría saltando de alegría y riéndome un año más de esta maldita crisis y de sus culpables, más malditos aún.



el problema es que "duele" comprarlas casi un 40% mas caras, las tengo en 5x euros. Mas psicologico que otra cosa


----------



## Tono (20 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Hasta en eso hay grandes negocios disponibles aunque aún para muy pocos. Existe gente que está liquidando a lo que sea porque necesitan cash, es la vida para ellos. Incluso en el mundo de los pisos, hay auténticas bajadas espeluznantes que se obtienen en los procesos de negociación. Hay gente trincada y suelta que da gusto. Evidentemente, no es el escenario del burbujista que sueña con pisos en Padre Damián a 1500 euros el metro y anunciados en el periódico.



Lo sé, y conozco gente que se está moviendo en ello, tanto aquí como fuera de España y comprando auténticas gangas, en el futuro seguramente ganen mucho... o no.

Vamos hacia un mundo, es mi idea, donde la propiedad privada mal gestionada o no productiva, de la que sólo sólo se espera la revalorización con el paso del tiempo, puede llegar a ser una carga muy pesada. Tanto por lo que se llegará a pagar de impuestos como los gastos que pueden generar con las exigencias nuevas medioambientales, de ahorro energético, etc.

Sinceramente tener propiedades (y soy hijo de ganaderos) no es lo mío. Prefiero disfrutar de la belleza del mundo y de los espacios abiertos que no cuestan nada y además no tienen puertas.


----------



## Deshollinador (20 Ago 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> A mi la que me tiene con la mosca detrás de la oreja es vertice 3 sesenta,no veo el motivo por el que suba tanto..a parte de una ampliación de capital aprobada en junio para compensar la deuda a los acreedores.....
> 
> Bajan el nominal a 0,07 y en agosto una empresa que mueve en sesiones 1000€ de repente empieza a tener volumenes de 10 millones de acciones...(unos 700.000€).
> 
> ...





Hoy un 23% de subida, ha roto el canal bajista de estos últimos cuatro años con un fuerte volumen, quedando los 9 céntimos como soporte.


Josep Pique ( Pluriempleado nato ), presidente del consejo de administración de Vertice, dimite la semana pasada de la presidencia de Vueling ( más tiempo para centrarse en otros menesteres ).

Manuel García Duran ex de Telefónica.

Y por ultimo, el sensei, invierte a modo de seguridad en Timofónica.

¿ Que habrá detrás de este movimiento ?


" Recuerden: Todo lo que han visto ha sido producto de su imaginación... no le den más vueltas, no tiene sentido."


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Ago 2013)

janus a caido bajo el embrujo del floro de alierta ::

:XX:


----------



## ponzi (20 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> A la atención de Ponzi:
> 
> Estimado forero, al rey lo que es del rey y usted obstenta el balaustre del rey fundamental.
> Hoy he comprado 10.000 títulos de Telefónica.
> ...



Donde vas?
10.000 titulos:
yo hubiese diversificado un poco , seguramente tirando de Bestinver, aunque que sea de Entrecanales me da que no te hace mucha gracia. Sobre Tef, yo las tengo por lo mismo que has dicho en tu post,en el mercado hay mejores opciones pero ninguna con semejante ebitda que cotice tan barata ,son las acciones en las que veo menor riesgo aunque eso no quita que a largo plazo venga google y les coma el terreno pero a corto no lo creo, lo bueno es que si el negocio de las telecomunicaciones dejase de ser viable creo que se sabría con suficiente antelación para salirse a tiempo y asumir la equivocación, como mucho dudo que se fuese a perder mas del 30% del capital.Yo el rango que me autoimpuesto es que en el peor escenario posible no creo que Telefónica la veamos por debajo de 7 que son unos 31500 mill.Además creo que es bastante factible ver dividendos de 0,5-1 en metalico (5%-10%)

Tef es de los pocas que no ha emitido acciones, ahora mismo hay menos que en 2009.

http://www.bolsamadrid.es/esp/aspx/Empresas/FichaValor.aspx?ISIN=es0178430e18

Janus, miedo me das, que vivimos en la misma ciudad, como esta aventura salga mal ya me veo emigrando a algún país del tercer mundo...lo mas lejos posible de reino unido y Usa que allí fijo que me encuentras.


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Ago 2013)

el janus sabe relacionarse con la gente que controla , parece ser que estos temas se discuten en un cuarto oscuro o algo asi


----------



## Janus (20 Ago 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> janus a caido bajo el embrujo del floro de alierta ::
> 
> :XX:



Es que los 10.400 del IBEX no pueden suceder si Telefónica no se suma al carro. Como ese target es de obligado cumplimiento porque lo dice jatropoeodor, entonces Telefónica subirá.

No se preocupe porque al final voy a ganar dinero a costa de que el ADSL os lo pongan a 200 euros mes ::


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Ago 2013)

janus mamon ya sabes que esto solo es una pullback :Aplauso:

y que el movimiento fuerte es al alza :Baile:


----------



## Abner (20 Ago 2013)

@FranR

Por confirmar la exactitud de mi v 2.0 de conteo de saldo, creo que la situación actual es peor (o mejor según se mire), de la que creía en cuanto a estado actual de posiciones negativas. 
Al ritmo de recuperación actual de contratos, me sale una posible bajada hasta el entorno del 6700. ¿Contemplas un escenario de esta índole?

Niveles generados a final de sesión sin tocar potencialmente tocables para mañana en futuros: 8430 y 8537

Suerte.


----------



## Janus (20 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Donde vas?
> 10.000 titulos:
> yo hubiese diversificado un poco , seguramente tirando de Bestinver, aunque que sea de Entrecanales me da que no te hace mucha gracia. Sobre Tef, yo las tengo por lo mismo que has dicho en tu post,en el mercado hay mejores opciones pero ninguna con semejante ebitda que cotice tan barata ,son las acciones en las que veo menor riesgo aunque eso no quita que a largo plazo venga google y les coma el terreno pero a corto no lo creo, lo bueno es que si el negocio de las telecomunicaciones dejase de ser viable creo que se sabría con suficiente antelación para salirse a tiempo y asumir la equivocación, como mucho dudo que se fuese a perder mas del 30% del capital.Yo el rango que me autoimpuesto es que en el peor escenario posible no creo que Telefónica la veamos por debajo de 7 que son unos 31500 mill.Además creo que es bastante factible ver dividendos de 0,5-1 en metalico (5%-10%)
> 
> ...




Lo tengo controlado, he dejado otros 10.000 títulos en compra prevista si el valor baja a 8 euros para promediar la inversión ::


----------



## ponzi (20 Ago 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Lo sé, y conozco gente que se está moviendo en ello, tanto aquí como fuera de España y comprando auténticas gangas, en el futuro seguramente ganen mucho... o no.
> 
> Vamos hacia un mundo, es mi idea, donde la propiedad privada mal gestionada o no productiva, de la que sólo sólo se espera la revalorización con el paso del tiempo, puede llegar a ser una carga muy pesada. Tanto por lo que se llegará a pagar de impuestos como los gastos que pueden generar con las exigencias nuevas medioambientales, de ahorro energético, etc.
> 
> Sinceramente tener propiedades (y soy hijo de ganaderos) no es lo mío. Prefiero disfrutar de la belleza del mundo y de los espacios abiertos que no cuestan nada y además no tienen puertas.



Dan trabajo y quebraderos de cabeza, este año creo que he trabajado mas que en toda mi vida, no es una decisión demasiado recomendable si tienes aprecio a la buena vida. Yo por lo que estoy viendo creo que los fondos buitre no están comprando porque esperen grandes revalorizaciones, se están metiendo en aquellas promociones ideadas por y para alquilar.Aquí lo que entra en juego es que el gobierno modifico la ley del alquiler y gracias a esa modificación las aseguradoras se han metido a promocionar seguros de impago.Es decir a Goldman sasch le da igual lo que valga el piso de hecho le da igual si el inquilino es una persona non gratao si deja de pagar lo único que le importa es que cumpla los requisitos del seguro,así se garantiza una renta fija anual ya sea por el inquilino o por la aseguradora.


----------



## Janus (20 Ago 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> janus mamon ya sabes que esto solo es una pullback :Aplauso:
> 
> y que el movimiento fuerte es al alza :Baile:



pssssssssssssssssssss, no lo digas muy alto. Algunos hoy han visto a pepón a partir de las 16:00. No lo tenían previsto y algún virgo se ha llevado por delante. Vamos a ver qué hace el SP si enfrenta los 1680.

:o


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Lo tengo controlado, he dejado otros 10.000 títulos en compra prevista si el valor baja a 8 euros para promediar la inversión ::



es una pullback janus , una pullback


----------



## Janus (20 Ago 2013)

En Basic Energy Services se sigue bajista porque sigue vigente el triángulo de continuación. El objetivo está unos 2 usd más abajo pero cuidado con la vela de hoy. Hay que salirse en 11,8 usd.

---------- Post added 20-ago-2013 at 22:04 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> es una pullback janus , una pullback



Y eso qué es, subir o bajar?:8:


----------



## ponzi (20 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Lo tengo controlado, he dejado otros 10.000 títulos en compra prevista si el valor baja a 8 euros para promediar la inversión ::



Diversifica, si nos equivocamos no metas mas.El éxito de Bestinver es justamente ese, diversificar y balancear las carteras.Si solo tienes un caballo puede que vengan mal dadas, diversificar es una medida para gestionar el riesgo del sector.


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> pssssssssssssssssssss, no lo digas muy alto. Algunos hoy han visto a pepón a partir de las 16:00. No lo tenían previsto y algún virgo se ha llevado por delante. Vamos a ver qué hace el SP si enfrenta los 1680.
> 
> :o



calla janusito , pa meter 10k de matildes a la saca tienes que estar muy seguro de que esto es un pullback , despues de todo no eres tan tonto :Aplauso:


----------



## Janus (20 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Diversifica, si nos equivocamos no metas mas.El éxito de Bestinver es justamente ese, diversificar y balancear las carteras.Si solo tienes un caballo puede que vengan mal dadas, diversificar es una medida para gestionar el riesgo del sector.



Hombre, yo estoy diversificando. Las cantidades relativas sin el total no dicen nada ::


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> pssssssssssssssssssss, no lo digas muy alto. Algunos hoy han visto a pepón a partir de las 16:00. No lo tenían previsto y algún virgo se ha llevado por delante. Vamos a ver qué hace el SP si enfrenta los 1680.
> 
> :o





ponzi dijo:


> Diversifica, si nos equivocamos no metas mas.El éxito de Bestinver es justamente ese, diversificar y balancear las carteras.Si solo tienes un caballo puede que vengan mal dadas, diversificar es una medida para gestionar el riesgo del sector.



ahora vas a ver un momento mistico ponzi , tan mistico como fue el pullback al jran triangulo simetrico


----------



## vmmp29 (20 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Ojos antes que cerebro.
> 
> Hay tantas ganas de que se vean bajadas que no van a dar gusto de forma tan sencilla. Los techos se tienen que formar con tiempo y más si son relevantes. Así que queda trecho y mucho cresting para los "adelantados" a los acontecimientos.
> 
> ...



deacuerdo con salvedades 

El jefe de Berni es Obama porque él mismo lo elige


----------



## Janus (20 Ago 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> calla janusito , pa meter 10k de matildes a la saca tienes que estar muy seguro de que esto es un pullback , despues de todo no eres tan tonto :Aplauso:



Créeme ahora que pareces sobrio, busco alejar el dinero del Estado y que los dividendos y el movidón que sucederá en Europa con la irrupción del dinero usano protegan la decadencia del negocio. Lo mismo, hasta gano pasta 

Ya me conocéis, si sube un 20% en un año, rehago la estrategia de nuevo :o


----------



## ponzi (20 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Hombre, yo estoy diversificando. Las cantidades relativas sin el total no dicen nada ::



Ya supongo, pero si baja o el sector empieza a ponerse feo es mejor que no te juegues el doble.


----------



## Janus (20 Ago 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> deacuerdo con salvedades
> 
> El jefe de Berni es Obama porque él mismo lo elige



También el cliente elige en el puticlub pero al final del día los dividendos se los reparten puta y madame. En este caso, el que elige es el cliente y es el que paga.

Ha estado a huevo :


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Ago 2013)

toy mamao , pero ando muy contento , no solo por el alcohol sino porque al fin tengo una estrategia buena buena :Baile:


----------



## Janus (20 Ago 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> toy mamao , pero ando muy contento , no solo por el alcohol sino porque al fin tengo una estrategia buena buena :Baile:



Lo que hace falta es que te pongas corto para que esto suba.


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Lo que hace falta es que te pongas corto para que esto suba.



no me vengas con mariconadas janus :o

dime crees que esto es una pullback a la jran bajista ? ienso:


----------



## Janus (20 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Ya supongo, pero si baja o el sector empieza a ponerse feo es mejor que no te juegues el doble.



Te voy a dar una pista, sabes que hay algo pululando por ahí que se llama LGT?.

---------- Post added 20-ago-2013 at 22:17 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> no me vengas con mariconadas janus :o
> 
> dime crees que esto es una pullback a la jran bajista ? ienso:



Yo de técnico controlo poco y del IBEX menos ::

Yo solo miro al SP y a que va a venir mucha inflación. Pero mucha mucha, pero hay que darle tiempo. Entonces el dinero en el banco será el mayor homenaje a ser gilipollas.


----------



## Abner (20 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Te voy a dar una pista, sabes que hay algo pululando por ahí que se llama LGT?.
> 
> ---------- Post added 20-ago-2013 at 22:17 ----------
> 
> ...



Yo creo que hasta que no se hagan quitas a nivel particular o le añadan un cero en la cuenta corriente a los ciudadanos de a pie a la inflación ni se la ve ni se la espera. Cómo van a organizar inflación si no quedan incautos a los que endeudar? Los estudiantes usanos salen de la universidad con deudas de seis cifras directos a la precariedad laboral.


Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Janus (20 Ago 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Yo creo que hasta que no se hagan quitas a nivel particular o le añadan un cero en la cuenta corriente a los ciudadanos de a pie a la inflación ni se la ve ni se la espera. Cómo van a organizar inflación si no quedan incautos a los que endeudar? Los estudiantes usanos salen de la universidad con deudas de seis cifras directos a la precariedad laboral.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2



Si te fijas en economia mas o menos todos sabemos lo aue viene pero fallamos en el timing porque ese le construye la castuza dia a dia y lo va tuneando.


----------



## Abner (20 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Si te fijas en economia mas o menos todos sabemos lo aue viene pero fallamos en el timing porque ese le construye la castuza dia a dia y lo va tuneando.



Yo no tengo claro que vaya a haber inflación, inflación es lo que hemos tenido estos años de forma brutal. Esto no es el 29 por aquel entonces había recursos para crecer y el endeudamiento creo que fue bajo para la inmensa mayoría de la masa de población. No es el caso actual donde se ha especulado y obligado a endeudarse en sectores de primera necesidad. Están intentando imprimir y crear inflación porque saben que viene deflación y eso implica nuevas quiebras bancarias, han impreso trillones y los precios siguen bajando.... 

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## HisHoliness (20 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Hombre, yo estoy diversificando. Las cantidades relativas sin el total no dicen nada ::


----------



## ponzi (20 Ago 2013)

.............


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Ago 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


>


----------



## ponzi (20 Ago 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Yo no tengo claro que vaya a haber inflación, inflación es lo que hemos tenido estos años de forma brutal. Esto no es el 29 por aquel entonces había recursos para crecer y el endeudamiento creo que fue bajo para la inmensa mayoría de la masa de población. No es el caso actual donde se ha especulado y obligado a endeudarse en sectores de primera necesidad. Están intentando imprimir y crear inflación porque saben que viene deflación y eso implica nuevas quiebras bancarias, han impreso trillones y los precios siguen bajando....
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2



Ojo siguen bajando en un bien concreto como es la vivienda...Mira las patatas, han subido un 30%-40% en apenas un año.


----------



## LÁNGARO (20 Ago 2013)

Golazos de la real......


----------



## Gekko_ (20 Ago 2013)

Buenas noches.

LGT : Ley General de Telecomunicaciones.

Creo que el sr. norecuerdoelnick se refiere a esto.

El Gobierno prepara un nuevo Anteproyecto de Ley General de Telecomunicaciones


----------



## tarrito (20 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>



¡Vaya GIF! / Me sobra la pasta, fácilmente


----------



## HisHoliness (20 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>



No se ve? Es buenisimo


----------



## vermer (20 Ago 2013)

Al final TSL subió el 15% con más del doble del volumen habitual. Justo en el punto de despegar hacia arriba... o de caer, como hasta ahora viene haciendo.


----------



## egarenc (20 Ago 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> No se ve? Es buenisimo



es el del link del pirata?


----------



## jopitxujo (20 Ago 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Golazos de la real......




Un buen par de chicharros.:Aplauso:


----------



## HisHoliness (20 Ago 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> es el del link del pirata?



El de monlovi


----------



## Abner (20 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Ojo siguen bajando en un bien concreto como es la vivienda...Mira las patatas, han subido un 30%-40% en apenas un año.



Será por motivos circunstanciales, luego tenemos además el caso de España en particular, que sabemos que hay sectores parasitados por la castuza donde no hay competencia, y los cabrones no se deflactan ni para atrás, pero por normal general, lo que yo veo es que hay estancamiento o deflación de precios. No podía ser de otra manera, los salarios se han deflactado un 30% de media, y hay inmigrantes y gente saliendo de España que suponen aún menos consumo. Va lento, pero es inexorable. ¿Y en EEUU, va a ser igual, qué consumo va a tener toda la gente a la que han endeudado para los restos?

Yo lo veo de esta manera, antiguamente, si los bancos perdían dinero, o el país entraba en déficit, se imprimía, a base de bajar los tipos de interés, lo que provocaba un aumento de la demanda de créditos, aumento de precios, lo cuál redundaba en una pérdida de dinero para los depositantes, que servía para enjuagar las pérdidas de la banca y que pudieran mirar a la cara al cliente y devolverle el dinero, a pesar de que el dinero que le daban al depositante estaba seriamente devaluado (mala suerte le dirían, este gobierno que es irresponsable). 

Hoy día, no hay demanda de crédito ni al 0%. Los bancos no pueden devolver el dinero a los depositantes, ¿qué se monta? La mayor operación de anzuelo para la codicia de los depositantes jamás habida. Oro, preferentes, Bolsa, cuando nada de eso funciona, se pone un ente enemigo etéreo y lejano como el FMI la Comisión Europea, denominada "troika" que dice que hay que hacer quitas a aquellas personas que tienen dinero, ¿se trata de quitárselo? no, es que el dinero ya no existe, se trata de buscar una justificación tal que la banca no sea guillotinada por la masa depositante enfurecida al ver que su dinero no está, normalmente, aduciendo que ha sido su codicia.

No será por palomitas....


----------



## Janus (20 Ago 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Yo no tengo claro que vaya a haber inflación, inflación es lo que hemos tenido estos años de forma brutal. Esto no es el 29 por aquel entonces había recursos para crecer y el endeudamiento creo que fue bajo para la inmensa mayoría de la masa de población. No es el caso actual donde se ha especulado y obligado a endeudarse en sectores de primera necesidad. Están intentando imprimir y crear inflación porque saben que viene deflación y eso implica nuevas quiebras bancarias, han impreso trillones y los precios siguen bajando....
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2



El crecimiento genera inflación pero perfectamente se puede crear inflación, y mucha, sin que haya crecimiento. Tan simple como enchufar dinero al mercado de forma que los mismos vienes requieren más dinero que vale menos. No siempre que se enchufa dinero se genera crecimiento porque el valor añadido en un país castuzo como España brilla por su ausencia.

---------- Post added 20-ago-2013 at 23:28 ----------




HisHoliness dijo:


>



No quiero que se malinterprete lo que voy a decir:

A nadie le sobra la pasta porque los objetivos son moldeables con la pasta. Ahora bien, siendo consciente de que 100.000 euros hay mucha gente que desgraciadamente no los tienen y están pasándolas putas, HAY MUCHOS OTROS, Y SON MUCHOS, QUE NO TIENEN 100.000 EUROS PORQUE SE LOS HAN GASTADO PAGANDO DE MÁS POR UN ZULO O EN LOS INTERESES DE UNA HIPOTECA QUE EXCEDÍA SUS REALES CAPACIDADES DE PAGO.

Es así de triste, muchos han tirado el dinero (pero no quieren reconocerlo) pagando un potosí en un zulillo de mierda a precio de oro.


Por cierto, la tipa está para darle pase por delante y por detrás. Está bien el intento como foto pero no es suficiente para que usted quede liberado de la obligación de unas boobs como requiere este ilustre hilo, que yo pensaba de lustrosos inversores pero me está dando que abunda también de pepitos.::

Repito, con toda la consideración que se merecen aquellos que realmente están sufriendo la crisis sin haber tenido oportunidad de sobreponerse a ella a pesar de no haber metido la pata en zulos e hipotecas.


----------



## Abner (20 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> El crecimiento genera inflación pero perfectamente se puede crear inflación, y mucha, sin que haya crecimiento. Tan simple como enchufar dinero al mercado de forma que los mismos vienes requieren más dinero que vale menos. No siempre que se enchufa dinero se genera crecimiento porque el valor añadido en un país castuzo como España brilla por su ausencia.



Insisto, ¿cuánta gente conoces sin deudas o gente con mucho dinero gastando a todo trapo creando inflación en activos?

¿Cuánta gente conoces dispuesta a endeudarse actualmente? 

¿O acaso el banco central nos va a regalar dinero a través de los bancos para que nos lo gastemos?


----------



## Janus (20 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Ojo siguen bajando en un bien concreto como es la vivienda...Mira las patatas, han subido un 30%-40% en apenas un año.



El índice de inflación real es el particular de cada uno de nosotros. Se trata de ver todos los meses lo que se gasta porque se vive de lo que se tiene y lo que se gasta lamina lo que se tiene.

De poco vale que la vivienda esté en el índice de inflación si uno ya no va a comprar zulo.

---------- Post added 20-ago-2013 at 23:34 ----------




Gekko_ dijo:


> Buenas noches.
> 
> LGT : Ley General de Telecomunicaciones.
> 
> ...






marco liberalizador, flexible, que en vez de entorpecer y frenar las inversiones las favorezcan y eso es lo que en España estamos haciendo a través de la agenda digital española, de la propia modificación de la Ley General de Telecomunicaciones y muy particularmente del adelanto de la cuarta generación de telefonía móvil





Favorecer la inversiones es sinómino, en España, de proteger derechos y pernadas sobre los demás. No existe un marco que favorezca las inversiones de todos porque solo se puede favorecer la inversión de uno sobre el derecho de la ventaja sobre el resto. Esto lleva a la figura de "monopolio" políticamente correcto y en un mercado regulado conlleva la fijación de precios al antojo "de" y "para".

Ebitdas subiendo. Si hace falta, se le da un tiro en la nuca vía regulación a los OMVs o se hace como toda la vida se ha hecho en España. Se compran los pequeños por parte de los grandes con la permisividad del Comité de Competencia (que estará jugando a meterse el dedo en el culo ya que los ciudadanos y sus problemas les importan un comino). Eliminada la competencia, algo dejarán para dar el pego, y teniendo a ex-jefes en los puestos clave de la CMT ..... precios up!!!!!. Si tenéis alguna duda, podéis revisar el modelo de tarifas de la electricidad en España.


----------



## bertok (20 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> El crecimiento genera inflación pero perfectamente se puede crear inflación, y mucha, sin que haya crecimiento. Tan simple como enchufar dinero al mercado de forma que los mismos vienes requieren más dinero que vale menos. No siempre que se enchufa dinero se genera crecimiento porque el valor añadido en un país castuzo como España brilla por su ausencia.
> 
> ---------- Post added 20-ago-2013 at 23:28 ----------
> 
> ...



Tiene razon Janus, se terminara generando inflacion de caballo en el sistema. Ese sera nuestro proximo reto: llegar al mayor ciclo de la historia con buena liquidez y no a 2 velas y atrapado antes de tiempo.


----------



## Janus (20 Ago 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Insisto, ¿cuánta gente conoces sin deudas o gente con mucho dinero gastando a todo trapo creando inflación en activos?
> 
> ¿Cuánta gente conoces dispuesta a endeudarse actualmente?
> 
> ¿O acaso el banco central nos va a regalar dinero a través de los bancos para que nos lo gastemos?



¿cuánta gente conoces sin deudas o gente con mucho dinero gastando a todo trapo creando inflación en activos?

Mucha, gente prudente que ha tenido el acierto de no dejarse seducir por la ganancia fácil. Hay gente joven muy bien preparada en cuanto a saber interpretar lo que sus ojos ven. Gente que han aprendido de sus padres que tener algo cuesta mucho por lo que hay que pensárselo.
Y créeme, hay mucha gente gastando dinero pero con cabeza. Las verdaderas oportunidades no aparecen en foros ni en los periódicos.

¿Cuánta gente conoces dispuesta a endeudarse actualmente? 

Mucha, muchísima pero con buenos negocios y buenas inversiones. Evidentemente no estoy hablando de huertos solares (aunque los hay con buena rentabilidad) ni demás sucedáneos. Es gente que está invirtiendo en las debilidades de los demás.

¿O acaso el banco central nos va a regalar dinero a través de los bancos para que nos lo gastemos?

No nos lo van a regalar, será más bien al contrario. Pero repito, para crear inflación no es necesario que la gente esté mejor, tenga más dinero ni se esté creciendo.
El precio de la comida puede subir una auténtica barbaridad a costa de que la gente pase hambre. Eso de que los precios suben cuando sube la demanda es cierto pero hay muchos productos que son inelásticos. Te diré cómo creo que va a suceder:
-Se crearán dos "sociedades" totalmente yuxtapuestas. Los que tienen y los que no tienen. Los primeros serán más ricos que ahora (no necesariamente en cantidad de dinero pero sí en lo que pueden adquirir con el dinero que tienen) y son ellos los que van a hacer subir los precios y no pasará nada porque su realidad lo soporta.
-Pero muchos, muchísimos, van a estar en bolas viendo como los precios les alejan cada vez más del poder de compra. Ellos van a estar jodidos.

---------- Post added 20-ago-2013 at 23:50 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Tiene razon Janus, se terminara generando inflacion de caballo en el sistema. Ese sera nuestro proximo reto: llegar al mayor ciclo de la historia con buena liquidez y no a 2 velas y atrapado antes de tiempo.



Es que lo de las quitas tiene un reverso interesante, se pueden hacer quitas a los ciudadanos para que paguen una vez más. La forma de hacerlo es generar inflación la cual minora las deudas de solamente quienes van a tipo fijo: es decir el Estado.
De hecho, llegará el momento en el que también la inflación controlada le interese a Alemania. Muchos piensan que una inflación del 8% es hiperinflación a lo Weimar. No amigos, una inflación al 8% durante 10 años pone las cosas en su sitio y a los alemanes no les pasa absolutamente nada.


----------



## bertok (20 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> ¿cuánta gente conoces sin deudas o gente con mucho dinero gastando a todo trapo creando inflación en activos?
> 
> Mucha, gente prudente que ha tenido el acierto de no dejarse seducir por la ganancia fácil. Hay gente joven muy bien preparada en cuanto a saber interpretar lo que sus ojos ven. Gente que han aprendido de sus padres que tener algo cuesta mucho por lo que hay que pensárselo.
> Y créeme, hay mucha gente gastando dinero pero con cabeza. Las verdaderas oportunidades no aparecen en foros ni en los periódicos.
> ...



Una elite extractiva con gran dominio de la tecnologia y absokuto control de los avances sanitarios. Otra clase "media" al servicio de la primera y finalmente el 90% de plebe en el puto mad max. Llevara decadas llegar ahi pero llegara.

Basta con salir de españa para ver las brutales desigualdades que se estan generando en el mundo, incluyo occidente.


----------



## Abner (20 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> ¿cuánta gente conoces sin deudas o gente con mucho dinero gastando a todo trapo creando inflación en activos?
> 
> Mucha, gente prudente que ha tenido el acierto de no dejarse seducir por la ganancia fácil. Hay gente joven muy bien preparada en cuanto a saber interpretar lo que sus ojos ven. Gente que han aprendido de sus padres que tener algo cuesta mucho por lo que hay que pensárselo.
> Y créeme, hay mucha gente gastando dinero pero con cabeza. Las verdaderas oportunidades no aparecen en foros ni en los periódicos.
> ...



No pueden comprar activos fisicos, qué van a hacer ¿comprar toneladas de patatas para meterlas en un almacén hasta que se pudran? Eso sería darle dinero a los agricultores, y dinero perdido en compras de silos que nadie querría a posteriori.

El tiempo dirá lo que pasa, pero, para que haya inflación general, debes conseguir que la mayoría consuma, para eso hace falta dinero en manos del vulgo, vía crédito o vía buenos salarios, no hay ni va a haber ninguna de las 2 cosas. 1 CEO no consume como 10000 personas, ni aunque se lo proponga.

La gente está muy resabiada, no va a haber endeudamiento para que los bancos puedan enjugar sus pérdidas. Y la gente que tiene dinero actualmente, es porque son listos, y saben que lo último que deben hacer es invertir en un país con una seguridad jurídica mínima y necesitado de dinero que parasitar vía impuestos, o vía energía y agua disparadas de precio. Sin quitas, es game over para el sistema financiero, y con quitas, naturalmente, también. El sistema financiero está jodido y bien jodido, y ellos solitos lo han buscado pues han arruinado a la economía vía créditos a inversión no productiva.

Que se jodan, Andreíta Fabra style.


----------



## Janus (21 Ago 2013)

Abner dijo:


> No pueden comprar activos fisicos, qué van a hacer ¿comprar toneladas de patatas para meterlas en un almacén hasta que se pudran? Eso sería darle dinero a los agricultores, y dinero perdido en compras de silos que nadie querría a posteriori.
> 
> El tiempo dirá lo que pasa, pero, para que haya inflación general, debes conseguir que la mayoría consuma, para eso hace falta dinero en manos del vulgo, vía crédito o vía buenos salarios, no hay ni va a haber ninguna de las 2 cosas. 1 CEO no consume como 10000 personas, ni aunque se lo proponga.
> 
> ...



Cuando les paguemos todos los pufos a los bancos y estén sanotes de nuevo .................. volverán a dar créditos imprudentes y los españoles ......... EN AVALANCHA HOYGAN. Se repetirá nuevamente la misma película de los últimos siglos y ............ todo en marcha de nuevo.

Amigo, estás hablando de Españoles. Sí los mismos que han votado ininterrumpidamente PPSOE y que lo van a hacer en 3 años.

Cuando todo iba bien, la casta estaba pensando cómo arruinar económicamente a la gente. Cuando la crisis azota, están pensando en cómo inflar el globo de nuevo y cómo reventarlo sobre la peña. Ellos van adelantados en el tiempo. Por eso tenemos la sensación de que todo les sale tan milimétricamente bien.

---------- Post added 21-ago-2013 at 00:32 ----------




Janus dijo:


> Menudo despioje en JC Penney. Como le por subir ..... ya verán qué risas.



Pues le dio por subir :: y cerró por encima de 14 mirando a tó lo alto.

---------- Post added 21-ago-2013 at 00:39 ----------

Pongo link a dos buenas películas.

Comedown.2012.DVD.SUB.avi | PutLocker

Ver Película Cross Online Gratis (2011)


----------



## ponzi (21 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> El índice de inflación real es el particular de cada uno de nosotros. Se trata de ver todos los meses lo que se gasta porque se vive de lo que se tiene y lo que se gasta lamina lo que se tiene.
> 
> De poco vale que la vivienda esté en el índice de inflación si uno ya no va a comprar zulo.
> 
> ...



Fíjate la morralla que le meten

http://www.ine.es/prensa/ipc_prensa.htm

En el INE son unos artistas...

Depilacion láser,logopeda,tapaco,tablet...Articulos que usan el 100% de los españoles y todos los meses...toma yaa.
La vivienda pondera la nada despreciable cifra del 12%.Imaginaros si el IPC esta subiendo con toda esta grasa...y sabemos que la vivienda baja,los coches bajan,los restaurantes bajan,las clínicas bajan...Como esta subiendo la comida para compensar todo lo anterior?


http://www.eleconomista.es/economia...n-un-37-el-aceite-un-24-y-la-fruta-un-22.html

Patatas +34%
Aceite +24%
Fruta +22%

Lo de las patatas va a traer cola, yo hay en sitios que ya veo duplicar y triplicar el precio de 2009


----------



## Janus (21 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Fíjate la morralla que le meten
> 
> Sección prensa / Índice de Precios de Consumo (IPC)
> 
> ...




El 9% del "otros" es para tunear el resultado ::

Repito, cada uno que se descargue los movimientos mes a mes de su banco y que mire lo que se gasta entre el ingreso de una nómina y el siguiente. Si más o menos vivimos igual siempre, se puede ver muy claramente lo que sube la vida (se pueden eliminar gastos atípicos del mes). Os vais a llevar una sorpresa porque los topics básicos para vivir apenas ponderan más del 50% en la mierda del INE y en la vida real es el 90%.

Esta dicho muchas veces, el Instigador eNcargado de Engañar nunca ha sido fiable.


----------



## ponzi (21 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> El 9% del "otros" es para tunear el resultado ::
> 
> Repito, cada uno que se descargue los movimientos mes a mes de su banco y que mire lo que se gasta entre el ingreso de una nómina y el siguiente. Si más o menos vivimos igual siempre, se puede ver muy claramente lo que sube la vida (se pueden eliminar gastos atípicos del mes). Os vais a llevar una sorpresa porque los topics básicos para vivir apenas ponderan más del 50% en la mierda del INE y en la vida real es el 90%.
> 
> Esta dicho muchas veces, el Instigador eNcargado de Engañar nunca ha sido fiable.



Es exagerado, además en bienes y servicios que da igual lo lonchafinista que se sea, por narices hay que consumirlos: Comida,Luz y Transporte.


----------



## HisHoliness (21 Ago 2013)

Y aquí van esas boobs prometidas.....con nocturnidad y alevosía.


----------



## sr.anus (21 Ago 2013)

Buenos dias

Boobs a las 4 de la mañana? me encanta :Aplauso:

Espero que continue el guano


----------



## Algas (21 Ago 2013)

Buenos días,

a ver cómo se porta hoy el Ibex, ¿seguirá cayendo o cerraremos en verde?


----------



## loblesa (21 Ago 2013)

Gamesa pinta que va a intentar superar el plinton


----------



## aitor33 (21 Ago 2013)

De momento arriba


----------



## Algas (21 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> En el INE son unos artistas...



Estuvo el mes pasado un agente del INE en mi casa (te mandan carta, "has sido seleccionado...") haciéndome una encuesta de población activa: que si trabajaba, que si cuántas horas, que si había buscado otro curro, que si había hecho cursos de formación...

Lo que más me llamó la atención: ¿Trabajarías menos horas por menos dinero? (proporcionalmente). Muchas preguntas fueron en torno al número de horas que trabajaba (si cumplía contrato). Esta última pregunta miedo me dió, espero que no nos hagan una reducción de sueldo con la excusa de que es una reducción de jornada... y que al final acabemos trabajando las mismas horas pero por menos pasta::


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Ago 2013)

guanos dias gacelilas 

el ibex no tardara en hostiarse y asi seguira hasta culminar el pullback :Baile:

---------- Post added 21-ago-2013 at 09:17 ----------

jolines la falta de sueño te esta haciendo mucho mal ::


----------



## romanrdgz (21 Ago 2013)

Vaya montaña rusa ha hecho Sacyr en cosa de 20 minutos. Yo que estaba descorchando el champán...


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Ago 2013)

romanrdgz dijo:


> Vaya montaña rusa ha hecho Sacyr en cosa de 20 minutos. Yo que estaba descorchando el champán...



si uno empieza una cosa , ya no puede parar hasta terminarla :no:


----------



## romanrdgz (21 Ago 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> si uno empieza una cosa , ya no puede parar hasta terminarla :no:



Sea pues:


----------



## garpie (21 Ago 2013)

Una puntualización respecto al IPC y el precio de la vivienda para un debate más informado:

El IPC es, como su propio nombre indica, el Índice de Precios de Consumo. A efectos económicos (y para la estadística también) la adquisición de vivienda está considerada inversión, no consumo, por lo que no está incluida en el IPC. Sí lo está el alquiler (que efectivamente es un gasto), así como el resto de gastos relacionados con la vivienda. Pero no la adquisición.


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Ago 2013)

parece que por esta zona se van a quedar , mañana abriran en el central de bollinger y ahi si pabajo ienso:

---------- Post added 21-ago-2013 at 10:32 ----------

volvemos a meterle unos cortos pa pipear


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Ago 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> parece que por esta zona se van a quedar , mañana abriran en el central de bollinger y ahi si pabajo ienso:
> 
> ---------- Post added 21-ago-2013 at 10:32 ----------
> 
> volvemos a meterle unos cortos pa pipear



¿No dijo ayer que solo iba a aprovechar lso 3/4 rallies que se dan al año?¿Ya ha vuelto a prestar su nick? 

MZMM


----------



## Janus (21 Ago 2013)

Bruto yeah el short run de gamesa.


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Ago 2013)

el rally esta muy claro pero el pullback tambien 

abre bien los ojos porque lo que vas a presenciar no lo volveras a ver en mucho tiempo :no:


----------



## Tio Masclet (21 Ago 2013)

Sr. Janus, usted que "domina" el inglés, aquí le dejo un video de la CNBC donde parece que un "sabio" habla de JC Penney.

Cramer's stocks to watch: JCP's 'amazing' quarter - CNBC


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Ago 2013)

tengo varias previsiones para el brutal rally alcista pero la mas probable , una subida en dos tramos 8200-9400 correccion del 38,2% fibonazi y segundo tramo 9000-10200 para el vencimiento de septiembre :rolleye:

---------- Post added 21-ago-2013 at 10:45 ----------




Tio Masclet dijo:


> Sr. Janus, usted que "domina" el inglés, aquí le dejo un video de la CNBC donde parece que un "sabio" habla de JC Penney.
> 
> Cramer's stocks to watch: JCP's 'amazing' quarter - CNBC



cramer es un sabio ? ::


----------



## ghkghk (21 Ago 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Y aquí van esas boobs prometidas.....con nocturnidad y alevosía.




¿La primera es TAT, más conocida como Kelly Kapowsky?


----------



## Tio Masclet (21 Ago 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> tengo varias previsiones para el brutal rally alcista pero la mas probable , una subida en dos tramos 8200-9400 correccion del 38,2% fibonazi y segundo tramo 9000-10200 para el vencimiento de septiembre :rolleye:
> 
> ---------- Post added 21-ago-2013 at 10:45 ----------
> 
> ...



Las comillas tienen un significado para cada uno....


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Ago 2013)

amonoh bajistillas :Baile:

el problema que le veo al brutal rally alcista es la jran alcista y su comportamiento en cuanto a los cierres mensuales , va a costar cerrar por encima de ella , por lo que triangulo con objetivo 10200 tambien es probable ienso:

asi que podriamos llegar a los 9500 aprox y pararnos ahi hasta el vencimiento pa luego caer y hacer el triangulito que tendria base en 8570 :Aplauso:


----------



## aitor33 (21 Ago 2013)

Bueno que me he picado para dentro de uralita 1.55 2000 tituloillos


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (21 Ago 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿La primera es TAT, más conocida como Kelly Kapowsky?



siento desilusionar sus posibles fapeos a base de sueños humedos de adolescencia, pero no es ella.

esta creo que si:


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Ago 2013)

como se esta poniendo ghk con esa x :: 

---------- Post added 21-ago-2013 at 11:10 ----------

soltamos el cortito 8510-8460 :Aplauso:


----------



## amago45 (21 Ago 2013)

PRISA sin volumen es una ruleta rusa ... una orden de compra a Mercado de Morgan Stanley de 200.000 acciones acaba de subir de 0,2 a 0,21 y su correspondiente pullback
A ver que se puede pescar en aguas revueltas ... ... ... tempestades !!!


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (21 Ago 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cramer es un sabio ? ::



Cuidadin con este. Cramer es un viejo zorro. 
Busquen "cramer market manipulation" en google.


----------



## Tono (21 Ago 2013)

Buenos días.
Parece que el IBEX se ha puesto hoy gallegón y no se sabe si sube, si baja o todo lo contrario.
(Bajará, bajará...)



aitor33 dijo:


> Bueno que me he picado para dentro de uralita 1.55 2000 tituloillos



¿eres tú el que la ha hecho subir un 5% o has entrado antes? :8:


----------



## Janus (21 Ago 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Sr. Janus, usted que "domina" el inglés, aquí le dejo un video de la CNBC donde parece que un "sabio" habla de JC Penney.
> 
> Cramer's stocks to watch: JCP's 'amazing' quarter - CNBC



Gracias, la verdad es que se ha puesto de moda.


----------



## Deshollinador (21 Ago 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> PRISA sin volumen es una ruleta rusa ... una orden de compra a Mercado de Morgan Stanley de 200.000 acciones acaba de subir de 0,2 a 0,21 y su correspondiente pullback
> A ver que se puede pescar en aguas revueltas ... ... ... tempestades !!!




Es de los pocos chicharritos que no han despegado todavía, poco volumen para hacer valoraciones ienso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Gracias, la verdad es que se ha puesto de moda.



MM comentaba esto del valor




MarketMaker dijo:


> *Han quemado el valor, así que mejor estar fuera y mirar otros horizontes. Debería entrar en alta volatilidad.*
> 
> El dinero va al chicharro del Ibex, las grandes están muy arriba y no es muy atractivo ampliar.
> 
> Cuando se vean mejores horizontes, dejarán caer al IBEX



ienso:ienso:ienso:ienso:


----------



## aitor33 (21 Ago 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Buenos día
> ¿eres tú el que la ha hecho subir un 5% o has entrado antes? :8:



Entre a 1.55 y ya estaba subiendo eso...a ver si consigo para comprar las patatas de hoy ...pero con el año que llevo ahora vendrá pandoreitor a verme


----------



## silverwindow (21 Ago 2013)

¿cuando comenzará la Reserva Federal a retirar su programa de compra de activos, por valor de 85.000 millones de dólares mensuales?


----------



## Tono (21 Ago 2013)

aitor33 dijo:


> Entre a 1.55 y ya estaba subiendo eso...a ver si consigo para comprar las patatas de hoy ...pero con el año que llevo ahora vendrá pandoreitor a verme



Es una empresa de las de toda la vida que siempre me ha gustado.
Pero claro al depender de la construcción.. ienso:
Hoy tiene un volumen tremendo, voy a ver si me entero que ha pasado.

---------- Post added 21-ago-2013 at 11:42 ----------

*Sorpresas del mercado: Uralita se dispara tras duplicar pérdidas*

Sorpresas del mercado: Uralita se dispara tras duplicar pérdidas


----------



## Deshollinador (21 Ago 2013)

Y la agencia del hijo de Botin M&B CAPITAL ADVISERS, comprando en lo que va de semana 3.500.000 en acciones de Vertice, como cierre hoy por encima de 0,146 tiene campo libre hasta llegar a la próxima resistencia clave los 0,24...


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Ago 2013)

metemos larguito en 8445 esperando mañana abrir cerca de los 8570 ienso:


----------



## ponzi (21 Ago 2013)

Algas dijo:


> Estuvo el mes pasado un agente del INE en mi casa (te mandan carta, "has sido seleccionado...") haciéndome una encuesta de población activa: que si trabajaba, que si cuántas horas, que si había buscado otro curro, que si había hecho cursos de formación...
> 
> Lo que más me llamó la atención: ¿Trabajarías menos horas por menos dinero? (proporcionalmente). Muchas preguntas fueron en torno al número de horas que trabajaba (si cumplía contrato). Esta última pregunta miedo me dió, espero que no nos hagan una reducción de sueldo con la excusa de que es una reducción de jornada... y que al final acabemos trabajando las mismas horas pero por menos pasta::



Piensa mal y acertaras. Los mecanismos del estado trabajan a favor de determinadas empresas, seguramente esos datos del INE terminaran en la CEOE,faes o a saber donde.

http://noticias.lainformacion.com/e...cio-a-movistar-fusion_BENAtZggWeKlcGxkhQJHM2/


Un ejemplo de como funciona esto: El precio de fusión Telefónica no se lo saco de la manga


----------



## lonchaminimalista (21 Ago 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> metemos larguito en 8445 esperando mañana abrir cerca de los 8570 ienso:



Ehn? el pull back hoy no, mañaaaana? 8300


----------



## FranR (21 Ago 2013)

Pulllll 


Me voy con mi zumo de frutas a seguir disfrutando y gorroneando a los colegas. Eso les pasa por invitarme. Aquí los gif de boobs en directo :baba:


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Ago 2013)

lonchaminimalista dijo:


> Ehn? el pull back hoy no, mañaaaana? 8300



mañana es el dia , abriremos por debajo del central de bollinger en diario pero muy cerca , luego la atacaremos e inmediatamente guanearemos hasta cerrar el gap y mas pabajo probablemente 8200 aprox


----------



## Janus (21 Ago 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> PRISA sin volumen es una ruleta rusa ... una orden de compra a Mercado de Morgan Stanley de 200.000 acciones acaba de subir de 0,2 a 0,21 y su correspondiente pullback
> A ver que se puede pescar en aguas revueltas ... ... ... tempestades !!!



Hay que estar encima. Si se produce una noticia en la que venden un activo concreto, con nombre y apellidos por 1.500 millones su parte (tienen el 75%) arreglan todo el percal. Los goldenboys están en ello y tienen que definir YA si van adelante o no.


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Ago 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Pulllll
> 
> 
> Me voy con mi zumo de frutas a seguir disfrutando y gorroneando a los colegas. Eso les pasa por invitarme. Aquí los gif de boobs en directo :baba:



prueba el jugo de piña y papaya  no vas a probar nada mas bueno y refrescante , con una gota de cianuro esta mejor , estimula el rigor mortis


----------



## Janus (21 Ago 2013)

silverwindow dijo:


> ¿cuando comenzará la Reserva Federal a retirar su programa de compra de activos, por valor de 85.000 millones de dólares mensuales?



Espera a ver si cuentan alguna milonga que se perciba como que encima el QE va a ser mayor a futuro.

Ben Bernanke sale a final de año y tendrá que salirse con el SP en máximos y todo tranquilo.

Hasta ahora los mensajes que ha lanzado han sido en formato globo sonda y ha captado muy claramente lo que piensa el mercado. Es más o menos intuible cómo va a actuar en adelante (sobre todo sabiendo que le quedan unos meses al mando de).


----------



## FranR (21 Ago 2013)

Arensivia usted vigile Gibraltar, que nosotros los desmoralizamos en retaguardia con sus féminas a nuestra merced


----------



## vmmp29 (21 Ago 2013)

Fran, ve lo mismo en los indices que ayer?


----------



## amago45 (21 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Hay que estar encima. Si se produce una noticia en la que venden un activo concreto, con nombre y apellidos por 1.500 millones su parte (tienen el 75%) arreglan todo el percal. Los goldenboys están en ello y tienen que definir YA si van adelante o no.



Ya se que Santillana vale lo que el comprador pague por ella, pero 2.000 millones ... fiu fiu dinerito :8:


----------



## Janus (21 Ago 2013)

Ponzi, tienes un privado. Confirma que lo has recibido porque soy muy torpe enviando mensajes o es que es una mierda la plataforma.

---------- Post added 21-ago-2013 at 12:39 ----------

Los retailers americanos están muy fuertes.

Like Home Depot, Lowe's results benefit from housing rebound
ReutersReuters – 20 minutes ago
RELATED CONTENT
A specially designated parking spot for Lowes.com shoppers is pictured in the parking lot at the Lowe's Home Improvement Warehouse in Burbank, California August 15,2011. REUTERS/Fred ProuserView Photo
A specially designated parking spot for Lowes.com shoppers is pictured in the parking lot at the Lowe's Home Improvement Warehouse in Burbank, California August 15,2011. REUTERS/Fred Prouser
RELATED QUOTES
Symbol	Price	Change
LOW	44.08	

NEW YORK (Reuters) - No. 2 home improvement chain Lowe's Cos Inc (LOW) reported a rise in quarterly profit and sales on Wednesday as U.S. homeowners encouraged by the housing market recovery spent more on their homes.
Net earnings rose to $941 million, or 88 cents a share, in the second quarter ended August 2 from $747 million, or 64 cents a share, a year earlier.
The news came the day after larger rival Home Depot Inc (HD.N) reported strong results, including its first double-digit rise since 1999 in sales at stores open at least a year.
(Reporting by Dhanya Skariachan; Editing by Lisa Von Ahn)


Ojo que como el consumo tire hacia arriba, la inflación subirá y se pueden precipitar las decisiones.


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Ago 2013)

confirmado


----------



## Janus (21 Ago 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> confirmado



Gracias, también te había enviado uno a tí. Me congratula que reconozcas que eres un gayer que saldrá públicamente del armario el viernes a las 12:00 ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Ago 2013)

Lo de este hilo es acojonante :8:


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/429027-denuncia-a-fiscalia-anticorrupcion-de-gran-cloaca-levantina-fabra-and-co.html


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Gracias, también te había enviado uno a tí. Me congratula que reconozcas que eres un gayer que saldrá públicamente del armario el viernes a las 12:00 ::



mas quisieras janus , una reinona mas en vuestro equipo :rolleye:


----------



## McFly (21 Ago 2013)

Puta mierda! Estoy amojonado y no se q hacer.
Dentro de vértice a 0,114 y va po 0,16 en menos de 24 horas....q coño esta pasando aquí? Y lo peor de todo.... Hago caja o aguanto? Pensé q tenía recorrido en unos días hasta 0,16 pero ya los ha pasado!
Algo leí sobre José pique y tal.....


----------



## Janus (21 Ago 2013)

McFly dijo:


> Puta mierda! Estoy amojonado y no se q hacer.
> Dentro de vértice a 0,114 y va po 0,16 en menos de 24 horas....q coño esta pasando aquí? Y lo peor de todo.... Hago caja o aguanto? Pensé q tenía recorrido en unos días hasta 0,16 pero ya los ha pasado!
> Algo leí sobre José pique y tal.....



Ahí no hay que estar nunca. Para ganar dinero sobran centenares de valores.

---------- Post added 21-ago-2013 at 13:01 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> mas quisieras janus , una reinona mas en vuestro equipo :rolleye:



Aguanta, que solo te quedan unos días y luego ya te sentirás mejor.


----------



## amago45 (21 Ago 2013)

McFly dijo:


> Puta mierda! Estoy amojonado y no se q hacer.
> Dentro de vértice a 0,114 y va po 0,16 en menos de 24 horas....q coño esta pasando aquí? Y lo peor de todo.... Hago caja o aguanto? Pensé q tenía recorrido en unos días hasta 0,16 pero ya los ha pasado!
> Algo leí sobre José pique y tal.....



Enhorabuena!!!
Si no te cobran muchas comisiones, vende la mitad y con el resto pon stop loss (stop profit) por si las cosas se tuercen, que en un 'chicharrus máximum' como es Vertice, se torcerán


----------



## Janus (21 Ago 2013)

35383 era la posición hace segundos tanto en el bid (0,202 euros) como en el ask (0,0204 euros) en Prisa.

Ahora que alguien venga y diga que es coincidencia.


----------



## amago45 (21 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> 35383 era la posición hace segundos tanto en el bid (0,202 euros) como en el ask (0,0204 euros) en Prisa.
> 
> Ahora que alguien venga y diga que es coincidencia.



¿No estarás diciendo que esta acción está manipulada ???? ????


----------



## hydra69 (21 Ago 2013)

McFly dijo:


> Puta mierda! Estoy amojonado y no se q hacer.
> Dentro de vértice a 0,114 y va po 0,16 en menos de 24 horas....q coño esta pasando aquí? Y lo peor de todo.... Hago caja o aguanto? Pensé q tenía recorrido en unos días hasta 0,16 pero ya los ha pasado!
> Algo leí sobre José pique y tal.....



0,187 <---18.000 acciones a 0,09

[YOUTUBE]9QS0q3mGPGg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tio Masclet (21 Ago 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> 0,187 <---18.000 acciones a 0,09
> 
> [YOUTUBE]9QS0q3mGPGg[/YOUTUBE]



Les veo machacando los chicharros. Enhorabuena.


----------



## hydra69 (21 Ago 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Les veo machacando los chicharros. Enhorabuena.



Solo he sacado a pasear por el foro al charlie 2 veces....y esta la merecía ciertamente


----------



## alimon (21 Ago 2013)

Ya que va el tema de chicharros:

Dentro de Amper con 10.000.

Acaba de salirse de ezentis.

Pd: para comer tengo chicharro al horno, tema serio.


----------



## McFly (21 Ago 2013)

Llevaba 60000 accions
He saltado a 17,6.... En menos de 24 horas más de 3600€ en plusvis....
Joder.... Janus me ha acojonao vivo.....le hago caso y fuera


----------



## ddddd (21 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Ponzi, tienes un privado. Confirma que lo has recibido porque soy muy torpe enviando mensajes o es que es una mierda la plataforma.
> 
> ---------- Post added 21-ago-2013 at 12:39 ----------
> 
> ...



Buenas tardes.

Buenas noticias en principio para las constructoras citadas por usted la semana pasada, ¿no?

Se nota que sigo dentro de KBH ::

Un saludo.


----------



## Tono (21 Ago 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> Solo he sacado a pasear por el foro al charlie 2 veces....y esta la merecía ciertamente



Tenéis un instinto asesino que casi toca el suicidio. 
está subiendo un 41% cómo la mueven y cómo lo publicitan en todas las mierdawebs de bolsa.
There will be loads of dead gazelles.

---------- Post added 21-ago-2013 at 13:48 ----------




ddddd dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> Buenas noticias en principio para las constructoras citadas por usted la semana pasada, ¿no?
> 
> ...



Sin embargo la semana pasada el índice de construcción y el número de licencias solicitadas había descendido sensiblemente. :rolleye:


----------



## hydra69 (21 Ago 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Tenéis un instinto asesino que casi toca el suicidio.
> está subiendo un 41% cómo la mueven y cómo lo publicitan en todas las mierdawebs de bolsa.



Ciertamente pero no a estos precios


----------



## ddddd (21 Ago 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Tenéis un instinto asesino que casi toca el suicidio.
> está subiendo un 41% cómo la mueven y cómo lo publicitan en todas las mierdawebs de bolsa.
> There will be loads of dead gazelles.
> 
> ...



Eso ya es pasado :fiufiu:


----------



## Tono (21 Ago 2013)

ddddd dijo:


> Eso ya es pasado :fiufiu:



:fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## amago45 (21 Ago 2013)

Más sobre Telefónica y tal ...
Soria elogia la compra de E-Plus por Telefónica e insta a Bruselas a que impulse la consolidación del sector


----------



## HisHoliness (21 Ago 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Ya que va el tema de chicharros:
> 
> Dentro de Amper con 10.000.
> 
> ...



A cuanto las has pillado?

No está por ahi metido el pájaro de E. Bañuelos? y un viejo amigo de este foro......Ignacio López del Hierro.


----------



## Janus (21 Ago 2013)

ddddd dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> Buenas noticias en principio para las constructoras citadas por usted la semana pasada, ¿no?
> 
> ...



Hay que ver pauta de cambio. Hay miles de noticias para alcistas y bajistas.


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Ago 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> metemos larguito en 8445 esperando mañana abrir cerca de los 8570 ienso:



soltamos en 8470 y cargamos cortitos :Baile:


----------



## Janus (21 Ago 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> Más sobre Telefónica y tal ...
> Soria elogia la compra de E-Plus por Telefónica e insta a Bruselas a que impulse la consolidación del sector




Y le dirán que sí para que cuando llegue una oferta extranjera por Telefónica le digan a RameroJoy que ahora le toca a él predicar con el ejemplo.

Pandilla de subnormales y bobos estos gobernantes.


""Que un operador español, un 'player' como Telefónica, esté jugando un papel importante en esta consolidación del mercado europeo nos sitúa en una posición de mucha ventaja y creo que habla una vez más de la gran fortaleza de este operador a nivel europeo y a nivel mundial"

Este subnormal se va a arrepentir de esas palabras. "Mucha ventaja" dice el muy gilipollas.


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Ago 2013)

un respect para el creador de " la segunda ya tal " y " fin de la cita " :no:


----------



## Janus (21 Ago 2013)

Alpha, atentos. Si genera vela con volumen y superando los 6,20 *al cierre* y sombra amplia con cierre cerca o en máximos ................... a tope.


----------



## Sealand (21 Ago 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Y aquí van esas boobs prometidas.....con nocturnidad y alevosía.



Son vírgenes, me lo han dicho ellas


----------



## Janus (21 Ago 2013)

Somebody in the house, say yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!. Si se superan los 0,205 en Prisa, va a ser una risa buena.


----------



## alimon (21 Ago 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> A cuanto las has pillado?
> 
> No está por ahi metido el pájaro de E. Bañuelos? y un viejo amigo de este foro......Ignacio López del Hierro.



Pues 10.000 cfds a 1,17. Evidentemente no quiero el chicharro a largo plazo. 

Pues creo que están ambos pájaros en el asunto de Amper y ezentis 

Ezentis parece que ya ha salido del accionariado.


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Ago 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> soltamos en 8470 y cargamos cortitos :Baile:



soltamos los cortitos 8470-8450 y cargamos largos , buen dia de pipeo :Aplauso:


----------



## Ajetreo (21 Ago 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> soltamos los cortitos 8470-8450 y cargamos largos , buen dia de pipeo :Aplauso:



Misi, estas ganando pasta ?.:Aplauso:

A llegado a ti el conosimiento? 

Al final te harás un gato de provecho, dejaras la bebida:8: y el hilo será muy muy aburrido


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Ago 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Misi, estas ganando pasta ?.:Aplauso:
> 
> A llegado a ti el conosimiento?
> 
> Al final te harás un gato de provecho, dejaras la bebida:8: y el hilo será muy muy aburrido



que te lo ass creido :XX:


----------



## alimon (21 Ago 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> que te lo ass creido :XX:



Lo de ganar pasta o lo de dejar la bebida??

Lo pregunto disfrutando de mi segunda copa de licor café, por cierto.


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Ago 2013)

lo de ganar platita ::

pero bueno no siempre se puede perder , a veces no queda otra que ganar , asi es la vida


----------



## vermer (21 Ago 2013)

y Trina pasó de los 8. Don't stop !


----------



## Tio Masclet (21 Ago 2013)

Lo de mamar no se va a acabar. Vean los resultados de la última juerga:


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Ago 2013)

amonoh alcistillas :Baile:

la verdad es que sigo pensando que lo suyo seria hacer la pullback desde la jran alcista 8950 ienso:

dejo los largos con la esperanza de que mañana la apertura se produzca en aprox 8570 pero si lo quieren llevar a los cielos y luego mañana abrir con gap al alza pues mejor que peor ::


----------



## vmmp29 (21 Ago 2013)

de nuevo el sp al rescate


----------



## Janus (21 Ago 2013)

Qué bonito.

Apple iWatch Concept Design - Business Insider


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Ago 2013)

abandonad toda esperanza bajistas :no: 

veo cierre en aprox 8650 y gap al alza para mañana para atacar la jran alcista


----------



## vermer (21 Ago 2013)

dije 8? Lo siento mucho, me he equivocado, no volverá a ocurrir.

8, 68....

Y ahora para abajoooo, andale, amdale !


----------



## HisHoliness (21 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Qué bonito.
> 
> Apple iWatch Concept Design - Business Insider



Le veo un problema al nuevo icacharro de Apple. Su nicho se reduce mucho, es decir, hasta ahora, sus productos, iphone, ipad, ipod ipollas, son productos para el gran mercado, pero esto del iwatch no lo veo, lo veo para taliaplles y tecnofilos, no para millones de consumidores como los demás. En los relojes hay modas, clasicos, joyas etc.....veo dificil que sea el producto que vuelva a revolucionar el mercado.


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Ago 2013)

la verdad es que un ipollas revolucionaria el mercado , todo mariposon querria tener uno ienso:


----------



## Janus (21 Ago 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Le veo un problema al nuevo icacharro de Apple. Su nicho se reduce mucho, es decir, hasta ahora, sus productos, iphone, ipad, ipod ipollas, son productos para el gran mercado, pero esto del iwatch no lo veo, lo veo para taliaplles y tecnofilos, no para millones de consumidores como los demás. En los relojes hay modas, clasicos, joyas etc.....veo dificil que sea el producto que vuelva a revolucionar el mercado.



En 7000 millones de habitantes hay cacho suficiente para lograr un mercado super-amplio. El truco estará en el precio, tiene que ser algo que se pueda pagar.

Ten en cuenta que un producto apple también tiene el uso de "presumir" y un reloj está a la vista de todo el mundo.


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Ago 2013)

venga vamos a dejarnos de chorradas y cerramos ese larguito 8450 - 8500 :Baile:

metememos cortito :Aplauso:


----------



## Janus (21 Ago 2013)

Hay que estar atentos a la vela, en JC Penney, de minutos de las 17:59, 18:59 y 19:59. Por si aparece una señal de entrada en cualquier sentido.


----------



## vermer (21 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> En 7000 millones de habitantes hay cacho suficiente para lograr un mercado super-amplio. El truco estará en el precio, tiene que ser algo que se pueda pagar.
> 
> Ten en cuenta que un producto apple también tiene el uso de "presumir" y un reloj está a la vista de todo el mundo.



Yo veo mucho potencial al relojito dichoso. Pero a condición de que sea un buen producto. Probablemente la gente más joven y snob prefiera un reloj-pulsera de estos que un rolex. Además llevamos mucho tiempo en el que el diseño responde a líneas simples. Pero deberá llevar una funcionalidad brillante. Toca verlo


----------



## Janus (21 Ago 2013)

Festival JC Penney, velas del 1% en timeframe de minutos.


----------



## LÁNGARO (21 Ago 2013)

que pasaba con Prisa si llegaba a 0.205???????


----------



## amago45 (21 Ago 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> que pasaba con Prisa si llegaba a 0.205???????



Ahora que ha llegado a 0,205, hay que superarlo... Ahí estamos al acecho :cook::cook::cook:


----------



## Tio Masclet (21 Ago 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> que pasaba con Prisa si llegaba a 0.205???????



Que se paraba.


----------



## LÁNGARO (21 Ago 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> Ahora que ha llegado a 0,205, hay que superarlo... Ahí estamos al acecho :cook::cook::cook:



mierda... hay que superarla????? yo he comprado en 0.202, me he adelantado...:ouch::ouch:


----------



## Tio Masclet (21 Ago 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> mierda... hay que superarla????? yo he comprado en 0.202, me he adelantado...:ouch::ouch:



Usted las ha subido a 0.205?


----------



## Tom Joad (21 Ago 2013)

Pocos han manejado el concepto de "lujo aspiracional" como Apple. 



Janus dijo:


> En 7000 millones de habitantes hay cacho suficiente para lograr un mercado super-amplio. El truco estará en el precio, tiene que ser algo que se pueda pagar.
> 
> Ten en cuenta que un producto apple también tiene el uso de "presumir" y un reloj está a la vista de todo el mundo.


----------



## Ajetreo (21 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Qué bonito.
> 
> Apple iWatch Concept Design - Business Insider



Eso es lo que estaba esperando.

Tengo un autentico "piedrofono" de esos que solo sirven para hablar pero solo se cargan una vez por semana. A pesar de todas las insinuaciones..... :: no me ha dado la gana de comprarme otro trasto porque ...... No , no me daba nada que me ilusionase. 


Ya se que hablo como una visillera, pero recuerden " neuromarketing" y el watchis ese puede venderse. 

Yo lo compraré siempre que su precio sea "solo" un 20% más caro que el de otro trasto que haga lo mismo pero se lleve en el bolsillo.

Estoy por comprar apples directamente en lugar de watchis


----------



## Janus (21 Ago 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Usted las ha subido a 0.205?



Hoy ha tenido volumen y éste ha empujado en diferentes pasajes de la sesión. La bajada del final ha sido con muy poquito dinero, parece orquestada pero todo hay que verlo. Vamos a ver si el volumen sigue presionando en los próximos días.


----------



## ghkghk (21 Ago 2013)

No jodáis, eso del iwatch es una horterada, incómoda de narices y fea como el Jato como para llevarlo a la vista todo el día. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Janus (21 Ago 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Eso es lo que estaba esperando.
> 
> Tengo un autentico "piedrofono" de esos que solo sirven para hablar pero solo se cargan una vez por semana. A pesar de todas las insinuaciones..... :: no me ha dado la gana de comprarme otro trasto porque ...... No , no me daba nada que me ilusionase.
> 
> ...



La clave será tener un producto que no exista ni parecido en el mercado.


----------



## Ajetreo (21 Ago 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> No jodáis, eso del iwatch es una horterada, incómoda de narices y fea como el Jato como para llevarlo a la vista todo el día.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2



Pero usted a visto que llevan las nenas colgando del cuello, a veces chatarrerias enteras, y en las muñecas ni te cuento...
Si consiguen que sea flexible, adaptable a cada tipo de muñeca y de tacto agradable ( no frío metal) éxito seguro


----------



## ghkghk (21 Ago 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Pero usted a visto que llevan las nenas colgando del cuello, a veces chatarrerias enteras, y en las muñecas ni te cuento...
> Si consiguen que sea flexible, adaptable a cada tipo de muñeca y de tacto agradable ( no frío metal) éxito seguro



A mí una mujer que gusta con poco abalorio... y bueno. Mucho no me gusta. Pero menos aún me seduce la idea de que un artefacto tecnológico sea utilizado a modo de joya. 

Por menos precio, un Hamilton, Tissot o Glycine en la muñeca y un cacharro no Apple en el bolso o bolsillo. 

Aparte, si en las reuniones sociales la gente ya no tiene pudor en sacar el móvil del bolsillo para whatsappear mientras los humanos hablamos, como para tenerlo full time a la vista en la muñeca.


Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## azazel_iii (21 Ago 2013)

Donde se ponga un reloj automatico o manual de toda la vida... En primavera me compre un Hamilton automatico: preciso, elegante, intemporal. Creo que no vuelvo a los de pila ni harto de vino.


----------



## ghkghk (21 Ago 2013)

azazel_iii dijo:


> Donde se ponga un reloj automatico o manual de toda la vida... En primavera me compre un Hamilton automatico: preciso, elegante, intemporal. Creo que no vuelvo a los de pila ni harto de vino.



Buena compra.

Los de pila, desde la primera comunión al primer polvo. Desde ahí, manual o automático.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## silverwindow (21 Ago 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Eso es lo que estaba esperando.
> 
> Tengo un autentico "piedrofono" de esos que solo sirven para hablar pero solo se cargan una vez por semana. A pesar de todas las insinuaciones..... :: no me ha dado la gana de comprarme otro trasto porque ...... No , no me daba nada que me ilusionase.
> 
> ...



Solo puedes hablar como en manos libres = mierda = todas tus conversaciines publicas

Es mas gordaco de lo que parece.


----------



## Ajetreo (21 Ago 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> A mí una mujer que gusta con poco abalorio... y bueno. Mucho no me gusta. Pero menos aún me seduce la idea de que un artefacto tecnológico sea utilizado a modo de joya.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2



Es usted un clásico.

El simbolismo de un reloj no es el mismo para un XY que para una XX, para un gato ni idea...

Pero recuerdo perfectamente, cuando el cambio de siglo, que las pijillas se distinguían precisamente por teléfonos que se abrían, cual polvera, y algunos con dibujitos y brillantes de swarosky.


----------



## amago45 (21 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Hoy ha tenido volumen y éste ha empujado en diferentes pasajes de la sesión. La bajada del final ha sido con muy poquito dinero, parece orquestada pero todo hay que verlo. Vamos a ver si el volumen sigue presionando en los próximos días.



Yo esperaba más alegría en la subasta, que se lo ventilaran entre ellos, pero apenas se movieron 93.000 títulos ... gastaron toda la pólvora en la sesión.

Por otro lado, Benito y Monjardín que son compradores este mes, en un día más movidito como hoy, no han aparecido, quizá este rango de precios es excesivo para ellos? La quieren más abajo?

Si las acciones normales ya desconciertan, los chicharrones aún más ienso:ienso:ienso:

A seguir aprendiendo


----------



## ghkghk (21 Ago 2013)

Mañana CAF rompe los 333, con los que lleva chocando cual ariete desde hace dos meses. Me da la impresión que con la caída de los 335, habrá un ligero paseo al alza.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ponzi (21 Ago 2013)

Yo al iwatch si le veo potencial igual que a las gafas de google o a la ropa inteligente lo que no se si sera en la 1,2 o 3 generación.Acertar el timing va a ser peor que acertar la caída de España.

Pensar por un momento cuanta gente consume relojes digitales?Pues este es un salto cuantitativo de bastante relevancia.Aun me acuerdo la que lío Casio en los 80-90 con los digitales.

http://www.casio-europe.com/es/watch/milestones/. 


De esto.

http://www.t3.com/news/apple-iwatch-rumours-features-release-date

A esto.

http://www.businessinsider.com/apple-iwatch-concept-design-2013-8

Hay un mundo.

Al primero no le veo potencial, porque como dice Ajetreo las mujeres no quieren objetos fríos y bastos ......ahora el segundo....jajaja ese amigo ghkghk estoy convencido que las feminas irían a las tiendas como si no existiese el mañana.Como dicen los chinos en los negocios nunca pienses que harías tu si no que haría el cliente, por ejemplo una tienda de ropa de hombre puede ser una absoluta ruina ahora ponga una de mujer dele un toque de glamour haga ver que sus prendas siempre estan a la ultima moda e voilaa!! mire a Zara,es casi deporte nacional.


----------



## bertok (21 Ago 2013)

Apple necesita lanzar productos masivos destinados hacia una demanda infinita: por primera adquisición o por reposición.

Su rubicón particular estará en la Apple TV. Ahí le espera Samsung y Apple sólo tiene una mínima opción si consigue dar un salto en la experiencia de usuario.


----------



## HisHoliness (21 Ago 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Mañana CAF rompe los 333, con los que lleva chocando cual ariete desde hace dos meses. Me da la impresión que con la caída de los 335, habrá un ligero paseo al alza.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2



Se le está poniendo fea la cosa en Brasil...el Gobierno de São Paulo quiere inabilitar a CAF, Alstom y Siemens para contratar con la Adm. Pública por el caso de los carteles de licitaciones...


----------



## ponzi (21 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> La clave será tener un producto que no exista ni parecido en el mercado.



Di a un consumidor premium que ese producto es único y que con el se diferenciara del resto y ya le puedes vender chatarra que tendrás una legión de compradores...Algunos ejemplos divertidos de la historia del automóvil...


http://listas.20minutos.es/lista/los-coches-mas-feos-de-la-historia-342071/


----------



## ponzi (21 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Apple necesita lanzar productos masivos destinados hacia una demanda infinita: por primera adquisición o por reposición.
> 
> Su rubicón particular estará en la Apple TV. Ahí le espera Samsung y Apple sólo tiene una mínima opción si consigue dar un salto en la experiencia de usuario.



La clave puede estar en el control 3d,la diferencia es que ni samsung ni lg tienen ese toque de elegancia que tanto ha distiguido a apple.

http://techcrunch.com/2013/08/20/ap...d-input-on-touchscreen-devices-like-the-ipad/


----------



## Ajetreo (21 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Di a un consumidor premium que ese producto es único y que con el se diferenciara del resto y ya le puedes vender chatarra que tendrás una legión de compradores...Algunos ejemplos divertidos de la historia del automóvil...
> 
> 
> Ranking de Los coches más feos de la historia - Listas en 20minutos.es



Ponzi, cuando ponga enlaces a imágenes tan fuertes avise, hombre. :8::8:


----------



## LÁNGARO (21 Ago 2013)

Al final como la mayoria de cosas es una cuestion de gustos mas que de utilidad. Yo desde que descubri lo comodo que es llevar la muñeca sin presion y libre y que tengo la funcion de reloj, calendario y cronometro en el movil y alarma, no he vuelto a usar reloj. Por lo que yo creo que con el frikismo que hay hoy en dia, seguro que el guochi este tendra nicho de mercado.


----------



## tarrito (21 Ago 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Buena compra.
> 
> Los de pila, desde la primera comunión al primer polvo. Desde ahí, manual o automático.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2



me da a mí que Jatroll todavía va con uno de pila :fiufiu:

:XX:


----------



## Janus (21 Ago 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> Yo esperaba más alegría en la subasta, que se lo ventilaran entre ellos, pero apenas se movieron 93.000 títulos ... gastaron toda la pólvora en la sesión.
> 
> Por otro lado, Benito y Monjardín que son compradores este mes, en un día más movidito como hoy, no han aparecido, quizá este rango de precios es excesivo para ellos? La quieren más abajo?
> 
> ...



Hay que esperar a un velón con volumen y que tenga continuidad. Esa es la jugada.


----------



## ponzi (21 Ago 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Se le está poniendo fea la cosa en Brasil...el Gobierno de São Paulo quiere inabilitar a CAF, Alstom y Siemens para contratar con la Adm. Pública por el caso de los carteles de licitaciones...



Yo no se que pasa en Brasil pero estoy viendo cada torta que me estoy quedando flipado.Primero con el Santander después con Oí y hoy al mirar las cuentas de Prisa, hasta Santillana que crece en sudamerica a ritmos del 20%-30% allí estan cayendo un -17%.


----------



## egarenc (21 Ago 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Ponzi, cuando ponga enlaces a imágenes tan fuertes avise, hombre. :8::8:



este ha sido mi favorito, la competencia deberia utilizarlo como arma arrojadiza contra BMW


----------



## ponzi (21 Ago 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> este ha sido mi favorito, la competencia deberia utilizarlo como arma arrojadiza contra BMW



Hombre y lo que puede usted fardar diciendo que tiene un maletero portátil?

http://www.anunciosocasion.es/bmw/bmw-serie-1-isetta_asturias_421383


Yo este mismo año ya he visto dos al lado del retiro, la primera vez que le vi dude si de verdad era un bmw, hasta tres veces mire el logotipo.


----------



## egarenc (21 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Hombre y lo que puede usted fardar diciendo que tiene un maletero portátil?
> 
> BMW Serie 1 Isetta en Asturias
> 
> ...



4200€, más barato que un Smart y te quedas con el personal. Supongo que lo complicado debe ser conseguir recambios.


----------



## wetpiñata (21 Ago 2013)

Fed members wary of starting QE taper in September, minutes show

Fed members wary of starting QE taper in September, minutes show


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Ago 2013)

A por los 1720


----------



## alimon (21 Ago 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> A por los 1720



Claro claro:no:

Corto SP 1654, que ya han cerrado el gap


----------



## Janus (21 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo no se que pasa en Brasil pero estoy viendo cada torta que me estoy quedando flipado.Primero con el Santander después con Oí y hoy al mirar las cuentas de Prisa, hasta Santillana que crece en sudamerica a ritmos del 20%-30% allí estan cayendo un -17%.



En Brasil la conjugación de ganar dinero + ser multinacional extranjera es sumamente difícil por no decir imposible. No olvidemos que se trata de un país que viene del populismo y ese arraigo junto con la corrupción no se elimina en ni en varias generaciones.

Estos países se están disfrazando de una cortina de democracia por la cual los dirigentes tienen que ser elegidos por el pueblo y es muy difícil que éste pase hambre mientras las multinacionales extranjeras se llevan la pasta.

---------- Post added 21-ago-2013 at 20:50 ----------




wetpiñata dijo:


> Fed members wary of starting QE taper in September, minutes show
> 
> Fed members wary of starting QE taper in September, minutes show



10yr up 2.16% at 2.88... “FOMC Minutes Show Broad Support for Bernanke Tapering Timeline”


----------



## Snowball (21 Ago 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> A por los 1720



Tambien lo veo.

Circulen, hasta el 22 de Septiembre:fiufiu:


----------



## mataresfacil (21 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> En *Brasil* la conjugación de ganar dinero + ser multinacional extranjera es sumamente difícil por no decir imposible. No olvidemos que se trata de un país que viene del populismo y ese arraigo junto con la corrupción no se elimina en ni en varias generaciones.
> 
> Estos países se están disfrazando de una cortina de democracia por la cual los dirigentes tienen que ser elegidos por el pueblo y es muy difícil que éste pase hambre mientras las multinacionales extranjeras se llevan la pasta.
> 
> ...



Quita Brasil, sustituye por España y queda igualito igualito.


----------



## Janus (21 Ago 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Quita Brasil, sustituye por España y queda igualito igualito.



No, en España las multinacionales extranjeras se hacen de oro.


----------



## bertok (21 Ago 2013)

Ganar dinero en Brasil para un extranjero es muy difícil.

---------- Post added 21-ago-2013 at 19:25 ----------

Al loraco con el burbujón inmo que están creando la pérfida albión

Warning of London housing bubble as mortages soar by 29% - London - News - London Evening Standard


----------



## Abner (21 Ago 2013)

Día en que no han cerrado cortos, el saldo ha sido neutro, probablemente, estaban a la expectativa. 

Niveles abiertos sin tocar en el futuro. 

8452, tocado en el after, pero creo que se volverá a ver dado no ha habido suficiente actividad como para cerrar la negociación ahí.
8536 con posible extensión hasta el 8560. 

Suerte.


----------



## TenienteDan (21 Ago 2013)

ANR no se decide. Los 6$ y sobre todo los 6,2 están siendo muy duros.

Yo sigo plácidamente sentado desde los 5,40 con SL en 5,57... pero busco el largo plazo (1 año) y espero que no me echen.
A ver si le enchufan de una vez.


----------



## Ajetreo (21 Ago 2013)

Y ahora que pasa...... 

El SP se hunde

mis 1720 :S:S


----------



## vmmp29 (21 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Ganar dinero en Brasil para un extranjero es muy difícil.
> 
> ---------- Post added 21-ago-2013 at 19:25 ----------
> 
> ...



pero la culpa es de los especuladores, no del Banco de Inglaterra

por cierto Pandoro usano a hecho una de las suyas


----------



## tarrito (21 Ago 2013)

ustec sí *A* hecho unas de las suyas :8:

no me joribie los hogos, que ahora toca ver una peli 

añado; 2 avejulias y 3 padresVuestros a santa Pecata y aquí no ha pasao nà


----------



## vmmp29 (21 Ago 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> de nuevo el sp al rescate



he de recoger el owned......::


----------



## ghkghk (21 Ago 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Se le está poniendo fea la cosa en Brasil...el Gobierno de São Paulo quiere inabilitar a CAF, Alstom y Siemens para contratar con la Adm. Pública por el caso de los carteles de licitaciones...



No conozco los detalles, pero estas me las conozco. Hace uno mes te doy un contrato de 380 millones (imagino que sobres mediante). Entonces me hago el indignado, te inhabilito 2 ó 3 años que es la carga de trabajo que ya tienes, y en breve volvemos a las andadas.

Porque además seamos sinceros, CAF no tiene posibilidad alguna en el Ave Rio-Sao Paolo, porque no es su especialidad, por la imagen que arrastra España tras el accidente, por no tener ni el apoyo de Fomento y, sobretodo, porque conforme al pliego de condiciones va a ser muy complicado vencer a los franceses con sus trenes dulplex. Pero está bien que te vean en todos los saraos. Te hace parecer puntero y competitivo. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Janus (21 Ago 2013)

TenienteDan dijo:


> ANR no se decide. Los 6$ y sobre todo los 6,2 están siendo muy duros.
> 
> Yo sigo plácidamente sentado desde los 5,40 con SL en 5,57... pero busco el largo plazo (1 año) y espero que no me echen.
> A ver si le enchufan de una vez.



Que np baje es bueno.


----------



## alimon (21 Ago 2013)

Preveo fostion del ibex mañana, bajando de los 8200 durante la sesión. 

Ya pasare a recoger mi owned mañana si eso.

Por cierto el corto SP cerrado con el TP en máquina a 1644. Casi salto el SL porque me fui de pinchos, pero ha habido suerte.


----------



## egarenc (21 Ago 2013)

Ponzi, pillar esta buen precio no estaría mal, no? 

https://www.unience.com/product/NYS/MA/financials

me ha gustado mucho mas que Visa y AE.


----------



## vermer (21 Ago 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Y ahora que pasa......
> 
> El SP se hunde
> 
> mis 1720 :S:S




Siempre nos quedará Trina... 


JANUS, gracias


----------



## ponzi (22 Ago 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> Ponzi, pillar esta buen precio no estaría mal, no?
> 
> https://www.unience.com/product/NYS/MA/financials
> 
> me ha gustado mucho mas que Visa y AE.



Buff madre mía es un chollazo, sin deuda con caja y un negocio espectacular, menudas rentabilidades y margenes.Mastercard es mejor que visa.


----------



## ponzi (22 Ago 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> No conozco los detalles, pero estas me las conozco. Hace uno mes te doy un contrato de 380 millones (imagino que sobres mediante). Entonces me hago el indignado, te inhabilito 2 ó 3 años que es la carga de trabajo que ya tienes, y en breve volvemos a las andadas.
> 
> Porque además seamos sinceros, CAF no tiene posibilidad alguna en el Ave Rio-Sao Paolo, porque no es su especialidad, por la imagen que arrastra España tras el accidente, por no tener ni el apoyo de Fomento y, sobretodo, porque conforme al pliego de condiciones va a ser muy complicado vencer a los franceses con sus trenes dulplex. Pero está bien que te vean en todos los saraos. Te hace parecer puntero y competitivo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2



Caf esta especializa en trenes para la guerra como diría un amigo, son trenes que aguantan lo que le metas. Yo he visto a borrachos hasta tirar botellas y ni un arañazo.Si un día pasas por Madrid montate en el metro o cercanias ya veras,creo que nunca he visto un accidente de un tren de caf, al margen del atentado y porque metieron explosivos para reventar varios edificios,están hechos a conciencia.


----------



## ponzi (22 Ago 2013)

Igual Caf acaba mal en Brasil porque la verdad el país esta que da miedo. Pero una cosa es verdad si tu vendes productos de calidad te da igual que sea en Brasil China o australia porque vndederas tarde o temprano y Caf otra cosa no tendrá pero calidad les sobra.


[youtube]6NNVv6k2WKk[/youtube]


----------



## R3v3nANT (22 Ago 2013)

El SP está cayendo a buen ritmo por aquí culpan a los resultados de Walmart, yo lo espero en 1625 tal vez para mañana. De momento sigo disfrutando las vacaciones con la subida del euro, especialmente contra el dólar canadiense. 
Me congratula que aún no hayan abierto el hilo de septiembre ::

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (22 Ago 2013)

Me gustaría saber especialmente la opinión de Janus y Ponzi, por tener perspectivas diferentes, acerca de la actual situación de Apple, así como la opinión de la forería en general.

La inminente salida del iwatch, su futuro inmediato.. existe la posibilidad de que vuelva a alcanzar las cotas perdidas o eso es un sueño imposible?
Afectará positivamente la salida del iwatch a su cotización?

Tienen aún capacidad de sorprender o el iwatch se va a convertir un fraacaso monumental?

Son muchas preguntas y tal, si quieren resúmanlo con un parriba o pabajo::


----------



## LÁNGARO (22 Ago 2013)

En la carrera me explicaban que ser el primero en sacar un producto nuevo al mercado tiene la ventaja de que no tiene competencia, pero tambien tiene el inconveniente de que no conoce el mercado, ni la respuesta del consumidor, y si la competencia se da prisa puede sacar un producto mucho mejor solucionando todos los problemas y defectos del primero. Yo creo que se la estan jugando. Para mi el existo o fracaso va a estar en funcion de la competencia, y en si estan satisfaciendo una necesidad o creandola para el publico....


----------



## ponzi (22 Ago 2013)

Sobre Apple no se que pasara, es un sector muy difícil de predecir.Por un lado ya han demostrado ser los mejores innovando y vendiendo productos de calidad siendo el productor que menos % ha gastado en capex de todo el mercado y han conseguido ahorrar 140.000 mill.Sin embargo por otro lado valen 450.000 mill de dolares y si pueden subir incluso mas pero la capitalización ya esta muy alta, la subida no sera ilimitada.


----------



## silverwindow (22 Ago 2013)

El proble del iwatch y este tipo de relojes, es que no se puede hablar "privado" solo en manos libres.

Quien quiere un "movil" que solo sea manos libres ?

Huele a fiasco o a ventas bajas.


----------



## ponzi (22 Ago 2013)

Con el iwatch no se que pasara,ahora apple vendiendo via diferencuacion es unico.Yo no voy a comprar acciones de apple,por muy buena que sea la empresa en algun momento llegaran los problemas o la competencia les pisara los talones y 450.000 mill son muchos mill.Ojo porque la accion aunque haya caido bastante el negocio permanece intacto pero aun asi a largo plazo no se que pasara.Prefiero jugarme un pequeño % en Nokia,tienen liquidez de sobra y el mercado sigue siendo pesismista,si hacen las cosas bien tienen mas potencial.


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Ago 2013)

guanos dias gacelillas 

veo muchos quebrantahuesos rondando al gacelerio :bla:


----------



## Tio Masclet (22 Ago 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gacelillas
> 
> veo muchos quebrantahuesos rondando al gacelerio :bla:



Guanos días.
Por favor un pronóstico previo a la apertura. ¿Hacia dónde vamos?


----------



## locojaen (22 Ago 2013)

-3% con certificado de autenticidad.


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Ago 2013)

vamos a cerrar el gap 8280 , culminacion del pullback , hoy mismo nos damos la vuelta en 8200 aprox


----------



## loblesa (22 Ago 2013)

Iremos a boxes en 8240

---------- Post added 22-ago-2013 at 08:57 ----------

OffTopic: Bale 99 M

---------- Post added 22-ago-2013 at 09:01 ----------

Alegría que es jueves!!


----------



## FranR (22 Ago 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> abandonad toda esperanza bajistas :no:
> 
> veo cierre en aprox 8650 y gap al alza para mañana para atacar la jran alcista



Arensiviaaaa! No me cambies la despiadada estrategia en menos de unas horas que me lías. 
::


----------



## Kennedy (22 Ago 2013)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Me gustaría saber especialmente la opinión de Janus y Ponzi, por tener perspectivas diferentes, acerca de la actual situación de Apple, así como la opinión de la forería en general.
> 
> La inminente salida del iwatch, su futuro inmediato.. existe la posibilidad de que vuelva a alcanzar las cotas perdidas o eso es un sueño imposible?
> Afectará positivamente la salida del iwatch a su cotización?
> ...




El iWatch va a ser una cagada monumental.
Apple es un Titanic sin capitán. 
O sacan un smartphone mas grande, mas barato y con mayor duracion de la bateria, o se va pabajo sin frenos...


----------



## FranR (22 Ago 2013)

Los de Apple no suelen sacar productos sin un estudio previo. Descremaran el mercado, veremos frikis montando guardia para comprarlo y un segmento fiel de mercado donde colocar sus cacharros.


----------



## romanrdgz (22 Ago 2013)

Arriba Sacyr! Peleándose ahora mismo con los 2.81. Parece que vuelve a coger subida, veremos si llega a pasar los 3 esta vez, aunque faltan días para eso...

Por cierto, 99 kilos por Bale me parece una burrada y una estupidez. Y ya puestos, paga 100, que total ya... ¿Se sabe si pone Bankia el dinero del préstamo como pasó con Cristiano Ronaldo, o quien lo pone? Podría suponer una subida en sus acciones...


----------



## bertok (22 Ago 2013)

Kennedy dijo:


> El iWatch va a ser una cagada monumental.
> Apple es un Titanic sin capitán.
> O sacan un smartphone mas grande, mas barato y con mayor duracion de la bateria, o se va pabajo sin frenos...



El smartphone para mantenerse en los niveles actuales.

Si quieren dar otro salto adelante, se la tendrán que jugar con el iTV


----------



## locojaen (22 Ago 2013)

locojaen dijo:


> -3% con certificado de autenticidad.



Paso a recoger mi ::

si eso ya esta tarde vuelvo y recojo otra tanda... :cook:


----------



## paulistano (22 Ago 2013)

Buenos días

Se están portando fatal...estoy liado y cuando llego a leer se han escrito muchísimas páginas.

Sacyr y Gamesa por encima del precio de compra del lunes, lástima que en el despioje me dejaran fuera. 

El iWatch es sumergible? Yo lo veo una castaña. ¿Quién no ha dado una hostia a su peluco? Al mío varias....que si se las doy al iWatcj salvo que la pantalla sea de zafiro o material similar, no sé qué coño va a pasar...o que se te caiga al suelo...me da que tiene aspecto f´ragil...

Ayer leo que si 8.240....me levanto y veo a Pepón haciéndo de las suyas.

Y me meto en Sacyr...tocó parte baja del canalillo en el que está....stop ajustadísimo....no queremos sustos:cook:


----------



## FranR (22 Ago 2013)

Pueden estar creando una resistencia a medio, estaría sobre los 570-80. A ojo, mantengo hoja de ruta que piraton pasó a gráfico. I watch ¿Se venderá cómo símbolo de estatus? Si es así, como casi todo lo de Apple saldrá adelante, tal vez sin alcanzar los objetivos de venta, pero será rentable.


----------



## Abner (22 Ago 2013)

8646(f) siguiente nivel


----------



## FranR (22 Ago 2013)

Cómo no se gire ya ::


----------



## Sr. Breve (22 Ago 2013)

apesta a trampa alcista


----------



## loblesa (22 Ago 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Buenos días
> 
> Se están portando fatal...estoy liado y cuando llego a leer se han escrito muchísimas páginas.
> 
> ...


----------



## Abner (22 Ago 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Cómo no se gire ya ::



pues tengo algunos indicios que me llevan a pensar que estamos viendo tu configuración a los 6 miles.


----------



## Algas (22 Ago 2013)

Guanos días,


yo sí veo el iwatch como revolución, por novedad, por status... todo eso. El tema de los golpes (el que más me preocuparía a mí) supongo que se hayan dado cuenta, y el tema del manos libres no creo que sea una complicación: yo veo a la gente hablando en el metro y por la calle a grito pelado sin ningún tipo de pudor. Es algo habitual en ciudades grandes, no así en pueblos. 








Y por lo demás, a lo que hemos venido


----------



## jopitxujo (22 Ago 2013)

Si nadie se cree esta subida es que igual puede ser buena, aunque lo están haciendo con cuatro duros.


----------



## ponzi (22 Ago 2013)

Parece que se estan aplicando

http://www.eleconomista.mobi/notici...smartphones-de-pantalla-grande.html#_Noticias

Ademas en octubre creo que microsoft saca el windows 8.1.


----------



## ponzi (22 Ago 2013)

Algas dijo:


> Guanos días,
> 
> 
> yo sí veo el iwatch como revolución, por novedad, por status... todo eso. El tema de los golpes (el que más me preocuparía a mí) supongo que se hayan dado cuenta, y el tema del manos libres no creo que sea una complicación: yo veo a la gente hablando en el metro y por la calle a grito pelado sin ningún tipo de pudor. Es algo habitual en ciudades grandes, no así en pueblos.
> ...



Siendi tb un tef...vamos a ver a la gente por la calle a lo michael night,solo les faltara el coche fantastico


----------



## Sr. Breve (22 Ago 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Si nadie se cree esta subida es que igual puede ser buena, aunque lo están haciendo con cuatro duros.



por sentimiento no te digo que no, parece que todos hemos visto lo mismo

pero por los volúmenes... en el futuro dax al menos están dando grandes golpes de volumen... justo al contrario que ayer


----------



## FranR (22 Ago 2013)

Manos libres. Tapón en la oreja y le hablas al móvil o gafas con micrófono y auricular...


----------



## ghkghk (22 Ago 2013)

¿¿Pero cuál es la ventaja de llevar el teléfono soldado a la muñeca??

Me parece un asco de producto. Geek a más no poder, y sin ningún estilo.


----------



## ponzi (22 Ago 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Manos libres. Tapón en la oreja y le hablas al móvil o gafas con micrófono y auricular...



Yo si lo veo factible,pensar lo que podria facilitar la vida a cantidad de comerciales y directivos.De un plumazo verian su agenda,climatologia,hora y llamadas.Eso sin contar los complementos apple,solo hay que ver todos los que existen pata el ipod y iphone...y que precios!!!


----------



## loblesa (22 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo si lo veo factible,pensar lo que podria facilitar la vida a cantidad de comerciales y directivos.De un plumazo verian su agenda,climatologia,hora y llamadas.



¿qué pasará cuando se le acaba la batería (cada día o n días)? ¿se calentará la muñeca mientras lo usas? ¿vibrará? ¿le pondrás funda para no que no se rasque?


----------



## ponzi (22 Ago 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿¿Pero cuál es la ventaja de llevar el teléfono soldado a la muñeca??
> 
> Me parece un asco de producto. Geek a más no poder, y sin ningún estilo.



Ser cool y diferenciarse...eso en España se lleva mucho.Yo no voy a comprarlo pero creo que el iwatch deberia pasar el test Atman,su casa debe ser como una feria tecnologica,no hay trasto que se le resista.


----------



## FranR (22 Ago 2013)

Gh hace unos años llevar móvil era lo raro, ahora el tema es integración. Pronto movil+pc altas prestaciones y pantalla cualquier itv en cualquier sitio. Imagine mesas con pantalla integrada en bares... , que se activa al sentarte. Se me acaba de ocurrir


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Ago 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Pueden estar creando una resistencia a medio, estaría sobre los 570-80. A ojo, mantengo hoja de ruta que piraton pasó a gráfico. I watch ¿Se venderá cómo símbolo de estatus? Si es así, como casi todo lo de Apple saldrá adelante, tal vez sin alcanzar los objetivos de venta, pero será rentable.




[*IBEX*]











Adivinando escenario Fran por TESNICO:

Caida hasta los 8150 . Retrocediendo hasta 50% impulso azul y 62% negro. Es zona de soporte y pasa por allí la direcriz roja. Por técnico sería buena entrada esperando un segundo impulso que nos llevara al infinito.
Se corrige esta caída hasta el fibo 38% y choca contra la una linea a la que no le hago mucho caso pero que está ahi ::
Cae con un impulso de igual tamaño que el primero hasta los 7740, que es el inicio del impulso negro y zona de soporte.


----------



## hydra69 (22 Ago 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿¿Pero cuál es la ventaja de llevar el teléfono soldado a la muñeca??
> 
> Me parece un asco de producto. Geek a más no poder, y sin ningún estilo.


----------



## ghkghk (22 Ago 2013)

¿Alguien ha visto Elysium? ¿Soy el único que que piensa que los malos son los habitantes de la Tierra?


----------



## ponzi (22 Ago 2013)

loblesa dijo:


> ¿qué pasará cuando se le acaba la batería (cada día o n días)? ¿se calentará la muñeca mientras lo usas? ¿vibrará? ¿le pondrás funda para no que no se rasque?



No lo se,pero apple no suele sacar productos sin testearlos bien.Yo solo tengo el ipod y en mi vida he visto un reproductor mas duro que ese


----------



## ghkghk (22 Ago 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Gh hace unos años llevar móvil era lo raro, ahora el tema es integración. Pronto movil+pc altas prestaciones y pantalla cualquier itv en cualquier sitio. Imagine mesas con pantalla integrada en bares... , que se activa al sentarte. Se me acaba de ocurrir




Eso lo veo más factible y cómodo... Debería ser usted CEO de Apple.


----------



## Tono (22 Ago 2013)

Buenos días.



Sr. Breve dijo:


> apesta a trampa alcista


----------



## Mulder (22 Ago 2013)

A los buenos días!



FranR dijo:


> Gh hace unos años llevar móvil era lo raro, ahora el tema es integración. Pronto movil+pc altas prestaciones y pantalla cualquier itv en cualquier sitio. Imagine mesas con pantalla integrada en bares... , que se activa al sentarte. Se me acaba de ocurrir



Lo que se va a llevar en el futuro, y es algo en lo que trabaja actualmente Ubuntu, es en llevar un smartphone a todas partes con tus datos, ponerlo en algún dispositivo con un teclado, un ratón y una pantalla y de repente el smartphone se convierte en tu PC, hasta cambia su aspecto para adecuarse a la pantalla.

Esto si que es el futuro y está bastante próximo.


----------



## Que viene (22 Ago 2013)

Aunque Apple siempre ha destacado por el diseño de sus productos creo que la ergonomía no es su punto más fuerte (salvo contados productos). Y en un reloj la ergonomía es muy importante, además de que hay nuevos factores: rozamiento continuo con la piel (alergias, ...), no hay dos muñecas iguales (tendrá que tener elementos flexibles o semiflexibles pero aún así hay mucha diferencia de tamaños). Me gustaría saber como han resuelto todo.


----------



## Janus (22 Ago 2013)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Me gustaría saber especialmente la opinión de Janus y Ponzi, por tener perspectivas diferentes, acerca de la actual situación de Apple, así como la opinión de la forería en general.
> 
> La inminente salida del iwatch, su futuro inmediato.. existe la posibilidad de que vuelva a alcanzar las cotas perdidas o eso es un sueño imposible?
> Afectará positivamente la salida del iwatch a su cotización?
> ...



Mas les vale sacar nuevos gadgets. No creo que sean capaces de sorprender reiteradamente. El genio Jobs no esta y se dan cuenta que ya no tienen ese punto de diferenciacion.


----------



## LÁNGARO (22 Ago 2013)

o mas bien ha sido una trampa bajista los 2 dias anteriores????


----------



## Mulder (22 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Mas les vale sacar nuevos gadgets. No creo que sean capaces de sorprender reiteradamente. El genio Jobs no esta y se dan cuenta que ya no tienen ese punto de diferenciacion.



Pero siguen estando los diseñadores que acompañaron a Jobs, y a ellos se debe una buena parte del éxito de Apple, Jobs solo sabía identificar la idea y era el 'político' impulsor para llevarla a cabo, bajo sus estrictos niveles de exigencia.


----------



## inversobres (22 Ago 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> o mas bien ha sido una trampa bajista los 2 dias anteriores????



Sabe dios. Viendo los datos de PMI alemanes y eurozona me temo que en septiembre va a haber movimiento.

Si meten volumen hoy la subida va mas en serio de lo que parece. No veo bajadas, lo de estos dias me ha parecido sumamente raro.


----------



## ponzi (22 Ago 2013)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso microsoft ya lo ha hecho,solo les falta pulir un poco mas el sistema.Al final el smartphone y gracias a la fibra optica y al 4g se adaptara a todo (casa,trabajo y coche)


----------



## darwinn (22 Ago 2013)

Al final nos vamos para arriba, esto no hay quien lo entienda.

cómo ven BME? Sin prisa, para hacer tipo Janus y que no lo tenga el banco


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (22 Ago 2013)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿No era lo contrario? ¿nubes donde guardar tus datos y asi desde cualquier lugar tenias acceso a ellos?

Lo de llevar contigo los datos, si son confidenciales o sensibles, cuidadin si pasas por aduanas en USA. Pueden copiar y acceder a tus datos.

ps: saludos y eso :


----------



## ghkghk (22 Ago 2013)

darwinn dijo:


> Al final nos vamos para arriba, esto no hay quien lo entienda.
> 
> cómo ven BME? Sin prisa, para hacer tipo Janus y que no lo tenga el banco




Mira que soy el más grande defensor de BME en este hilo. Pero yo empiezo a verla cara. En estos números ya me hecha para atrás. En todo caso, es una empresa que te asegura oscilar entre los 16 y los 24 con un 8% de RPD. Y precisamente por eso, me gusta más en los 17-18 que casi en los 22€.

---------- Post added 22-ago-2013 at 10:24 ----------

Como se había anunciado, CAF rompe el canal al alza. Queda poco para entrar en zona sin resistencias claras.


----------



## darwinn (22 Ago 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Mira que soy el más grande defensor de BME en este hilo. Pero yo empiezo a verla cara. En estos números ya me hecha para atrás. En todo caso, es una empresa que te asegura oscilar entre los 16 y los 24 con un 8% de RPD. Y precisamente por eso, me gusta más en los 17-18 que casi en los 22€.
> 
> ---------- Post added 22-ago-2013 at 10:24 ----------
> 
> Como se había anunciado, CAF rompe el canal al alza. Queda poco para entrar en zona sin resistencias claras.



Estás en CAF aún verdad? Hasta dónde le ves recorrido?


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (22 Ago 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> o mas bien ha sido una trampa bajista los 2 dias anteriores????



Dax en lateral de 200 puntos de rango desde el 18 de julio. Esa tarde podrian hacer un buen reversal con los datos USA.

No hay tendencia clara. Una correccion de aqui a finales de septiembre es MUY probable. 
Para guano estilo 2008, habra que esperar un par de años mas. Y antes veremos nuevas cotas de vuelo nunca alcanzadas. (Sp & DOW, el Ibex vaya ud a saber que hara)


----------



## paulistano (22 Ago 2013)

Me salgo de Sacyr...no porque no crea que vaya a seguir subiendo....sino porque en una hora sacar un 2% en una entrada gorda....pues....es empezar bien el día, no tengo que estar pendiente todo el día si sube o baja...


----------



## Mendrugo (22 Ago 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> o mas bien ha sido una trampa bajista los 2 dias anteriores????



No.
FIn del rebote, para seguir cayendo.En el índice español 8635.Resistencia y 50% de fibo.


----------



## ghkghk (22 Ago 2013)

darwinn dijo:


> Estás en CAF aún verdad? Hasta dónde le ves recorrido?



Creo que los 375 a finales de año, principios del que viene son factibles. Como todo, dependerá de que la bolsa española no se vaya al guano más absoluto (en la vertiente mala) y de que le puedan caer dos megacontratos a los que opta en Moscú y Londres (en la buena).

De todas formas, ahora siguen en zona de congestión. Si rompe los 340, sí tendría mejor panorama.


----------



## Sr. Breve (22 Ago 2013)

yo esperaba que ayer le diesen un golpe hacia abajo... al menos por debajo del 8200f dax, pero los muy cerdos no dieron ni un indicio... ni siquiera a después de las 20:00, casi todo el día mirando y nada...

lo de esta mañana podría ser la puntilla de un escarceo (not the big one) hacia el 8200f

o no


----------



## felitic (22 Ago 2013)

Los analistos comentan que las subidas de hoy se deben a 3 factores:
1) Los buenos datos del PMI chino.
2) Los inversores han pasado de la FED y el fin del QE.
3) Los buenos datos del PMI alemán y de la eurozona (el mejor en 2 años). No ha sido tan bueno el de Francia.

Que los datos de la EZ pueden estar maquillados ya que tenemos las elecciones alemanas a la vuelta de la esquina, eso es una conjetura.

Agenda econmica del 22/08/2013




darwinn dijo:


> Al final nos vamos para arriba, esto no hay quien lo entienda.
> 
> cómo ven BME? Sin prisa, para hacer tipo Janus y que no lo tenga el banco


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (22 Ago 2013)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> yo esperaba que ayer le diesen un golpe hacia abajo... al menos por debajo del 8200f dax, pero los muy cerdos no dieron ni un indicio... ni siquiera a después de las 20:00, casi todo el día mirando y nada...
> 
> lo de esta mañana podría ser la puntilla de un escarceo (not the big one) hacia el 8200f
> 
> o no



muchos estaban/estabamos esperando esos 8200f

ahora mismo, lucha en los 837xf.


----------



## Ajetreo (22 Ago 2013)

Janus ¿ como va Prisa?


----------



## LÁNGARO (22 Ago 2013)

sch - Santander y otros bancos británicos tendrán que pagar indemnizaciones por 1.300 millones de libras - 22/08/13 en Infomercados

igual que aqui.....


----------



## Sr. Breve (22 Ago 2013)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> muchos estaban/estabamos esperando esos 8200f
> 
> ahora mismo, lucha en los 837xf.



es lo que hay

hay que saber muy bien también atarse la mano y tener una paciencia que ni buda... si no hay señales no se pulsa el botón y punto, sobretodo cuando instintivamente te entran ganas de entrar a boleo


----------



## vmmp29 (22 Ago 2013)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pero Ubuntu Edge no saldrá(SO) hasta 2014 está teniendo problemas
a que te refieres, no tengo idea


----------



## Tuttle (22 Ago 2013)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> Dax en lateral de 200 puntos de rango desde el 18 de julio. Esa tarde podrian hacer un buen reversal con los datos USA.
> 
> No hay tendencia clara. Una correccion de aqui a finales de septiembre es MUY probable.
> Para guano estilo 2008, habra que esperar un par de años mas. Y antes veremos nuevas cotas de vuelo nunca alcanzadas. (Sp & DOW, el Ibex vaya ud a saber que hara)



Con la de guano que está saliendo por todos lados, bonos, India, China, sur este asiático, deuda estudiantil, crédito hipotecario usa... es ser muy optimista de que la cosa aguante hasta 2008.

Yo más bien me pondría bajista hasta que la FED rectifique con lo del tappering, viven en los mundos de Yupi y se creen que la economía usana está lo suficientemente sana como para quitar los chutes hasta que se den de bruces con la realidad. Y luego cuando recuperen las inyecciones alcista a saco.

Dicen los americanos, never fight the fed.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (22 Ago 2013)

Tuttle dijo:


> Con la de guano que está saliendo por todos lados, bonos, India, China, sur este asiático, deuda estudiantil, crédito hipotecario usa... es ser muy optimista de que la cosa aguante hasta 2008.
> 
> Yo más bien me pondría bajista hasta que la FED rectifique con lo del tappering, viven en los mundos de Yupi y se creen que la economía usana está lo suficientemente sana como para quitar los chutes hasta que se den de bruces con la realidad. Y luego cuando recuperen las inyecciones alcista a saco.
> 
> Dicen los americanos, never fight the fed.



USA esta mal, pero a estas alturas de la partida, se trata de ver quien esta menos mal y quien ofrece mas garantias. 
Los chutes, no llegan a la economia americana, los bancos no prestan, y si lo hacen piden colaterales de hasta el 110%.

La preocupacion de la FED y el posible tapering, es relativa a la proxima "burbuja" en el stock market. Cuando se disparen los stocks, es probable que la FED "tapeara".


----------



## ponzi (22 Ago 2013)

El consejo de Kpn ha puesto la chinita en el zapato de slim


http://economia.elpais.com/economia/2013/08/21/actualidad/1377085361_600219.html

Ojo al dato porque le dejan casi sin margen de maniobra, como se ponga cabezón el 20% que necesita para votar en contra puede salirle muy caro.


" Como se comprobó desde un principio, ambas partes siguen jugando con los plazos. Por eso, KPN ha advertido en su convocatoria que podrán ejercer su derecho al voto los accionistas de acuerdo con la participación que tengan al cierre de la cotización del próximo 4 de septiembre"


----------



## Janus (22 Ago 2013)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> USA esta mal, pero a estas alturas de la partida, se trata de ver quien esta menos mal y quien ofrece mas garantias.
> Los chutes, no llegan a la economia americana, los bancos no prestan, y si lo hacen piden colaterales de hasta el 110%.
> 
> La preocupacion de la FED y el posible tapering, es relativa a la proxima "burbuja" en el stock market. Cuando se disparen los stocks, es probable que la FED "tapeara".



A pocos años vista USA está aún más por encima que Europa. Allí al menos están unidos y todos tienen el mismo objetivo.


----------



## ponzi (22 Ago 2013)

Janus tras darle muchas vueltas a Prisa creo que aunque su situación es muy complida hay que vigilarla ya que no tiene cortos.
Sin duda la mejor opción para ellos seria vender Digital+ y Telecinco pero nunca Santillana, con estas dos operaciones la deuda bajaría un 50%-60%.A nivel estratégico tendría su lógica, Prisa nunca ha estado destinada a los medios audiovisuales creo que Telefónica podría sacarle mas sinergias a Digital + gracias al 4g, seria un plus frente a la competencia.

http://cincodias.com/cincodias/2013/06/22/empresas/1371908336_883054.html

Cebrian esta bajando la deuda y reestructurando el negocio.


----------



## ponzi (22 Ago 2013)

Sobre Kpn es mil veces mejor a nivel financiero el acuerdo de Telefónica que el de Slim, si los accionistas son inteligentes votaran a favor.Si el consejo no malgasta el dinero liberaran recursos para centrarse en las inversiones en 4g y fibra óptica de Bélgica y Holanda.


----------



## inversobres (22 Ago 2013)

Seguimos esperando la muerte... tanto esperar me muero de viejo.

Salud y nos vemos en los 8700 mañana.


----------



## Janus (22 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Janus tras darle muchas vueltas a Prisa creo que aunque su situación es muy complida hay que vigilarla ya que no tiene cortos.
> Sin duda la mejor opción para ellos seria vender Digital+ y Telecinco pero nunca Santillana, con estas dos operaciones la deuda bajaría un 50%-60%.A nivel estratégico tendría su lógica, Prisa nunca ha estado destinada a los medios audiovisuales creo que por ejemplo Telefónica podría sacarle mas sinergias a Digital + gracias al 4g de lo que nunca podrá sacarle Prisa.
> 
> Cebrián sitúa a Iberoamérica en el centro de la expansión de PRISA | Empresas | Cinco Días



Yo voy a ser más práctico porque no tengo la obligación (como el CEO supongo) de buscar la perdurabilidad de la empresa.

Ser práctico es apoyar sin ambares la liquidación de lo que sea al mayor precio posible. Si eso es Santillana a un precio muy alto, bienvenido. El accionista lo agradecerá.

Santillana no es el core del negocio y salvo por la caja y ebitda que genera, no les interesa nada en Liberty.
Además me atrevo a decir que si hay algo a lo que no renunciaría nunca Prisa es a los medios de comunicación ya que su fuerza y potencia está en el factor de influencia. Tampoco, lo han demostrado en el pasado, es tan difícil conseguir que el policastro de turno les regale una frecuencia para emitir TV.

Ojalá anuncien que liquidan los activos, los que sean, ya y a buen precio. Se dice, comenta, barrunta, chivatea, chismorrea .... que la amenaza de presentar chapter 11 en USA fue una aviso serio a los bancos para que sean conscientes de que ellos también tienen un problema importante que se cuantifica en 3.600 millones. Hoy no le interesa a ningún banco comerse un marrón de ese tamaño porque la provisión les lleva por delante el año completo en resultados.

De momento, en la cotización se está viendo movimientos por lo bajinis pero que se terminan "huelleando" en el volumen. Vamos a ver si el volumen sigue alto día a día.


----------



## ponzi (22 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Yo voy a ser más práctico porque no tengo la obligación (como el CEO supongo) de buscar la perdurabilidad de la empresa.
> 
> Ser práctico es apoyar sin ambares la liquidación de lo que sea al mayor precio posible. Si eso es Santillana a un precio muy alto, bienvenido. El accionista lo agradecerá.
> 
> ...



Creo que la deuda ahora es menor, me parece que ronda los 3200 mill.Yo a Santillana le veo mucho recorrido, es un activo estratégico clave que genera mucho efectivo y que necesita muy poca inversion, yo no lo venderia y menos en la parte baja del cicltra cosa son sus aventuras audiovisuales, son negocios caros de mantener y donde la competencia no tiene piedad, si no estas al 100% y ofreces lo que el publico quiere ver acabas arruinado, mira el canal 7 o intereconomia.


----------



## vmmp29 (22 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Yo voy a ser más práctico porque no tengo la obligación (como el CEO supongo) de buscar la perdurabilidad de la empresa.
> 
> Ser práctico es apoyar sin ambares la liquidación de lo que sea al mayor precio posible. Si eso es Santillana a un precio muy alto, bienvenido. El accionista lo agradecerá.
> 
> ...



si el CEO o mejor los anteriores estuvieran interesados en la viabilidad de la empresa hubieran creado un *Amazon * sin demasiado esfuerzo, vista la cuota de mercado de Santillana pero les molaba más el Fútbol y los castuzos........


----------



## ponzi (22 Ago 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> si el CEO o mejor los anteriores estuvieran interesados en la viabilidad de la empresa hubieran creado un *Amazon * sin demasiado esfuerzo, vista la cuota de mercado de Santillana pero les molaba más el Fútbol y los castuzos........



Lo de sogecable ha sido un fracaso monumental.Liarse a larzar opas a lo loco y sin necesidad y encima en un negocio complejo.Con lo facil que es vender libros al amparo del gobierno obligando a los padres a comprar libros cada año, aunque el material sea el mismo simplemente porque cambias el orden de las hojas.Siendo lideres en prensa,radio y en libros no se que sentido tenia meterse en el mercado audiovisual y via deuda.


----------



## vmmp29 (22 Ago 2013)

donde se han metido todos


----------



## Janus (22 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Creo que la deuda ahora es menor, me parece que ronda los 3200 mill.Yo a Santillana le veo mucho recorrido, es un activo estratégico clave que genera mucho efectivo y que necesita muy poca inversion, yo no lo venderia y menos en la parte baja del cicltra cosa son sus aventuras audiovisuales, son negocios caros de mantener y donde la competencia no tiene piedad, si no estas al 100% y ofreces lo que el publico quiere ver acabas arruinado, mira el canal 7 o intereconomia.



Ese outstanding en el performance es lo que puede justificar un multiplicador mayor. Los números que se están hablando son a lo Yelp, LinkedIn .....

Hay que pulirlo y que la acción multiplique por 4 en bolsa. El resto, que les den.

---------- Post added 22-ago-2013 at 13:47 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> Lo de sogecable ha sido un fracaso monumental.Liarse a larzar opas a lo loco y sin necesidad y encima en un negocio complejo.Con lo facil que es vender libros al amparo del gobierno obligando a los padres a comprar libros cada año, aunque el material sea el mismo simplemente porque cambias el orden de las hojas.Siendo lideres en prensa,radio y en libros no se que sentido tenia meterse en el mercado audiovisual y via deuda.



Lo de Sogecable se llama ser unos gorrones. Ya tenían la mayoría pero pensaban que iban a ganar mucho dinero. Tanto como para pagar los intereses y parte del principal de la deuda con la que adquirían el % que le faltaba.

No hicieron lo que un buen bolsista hace: money management.


----------



## Burbujilimo (22 Ago 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> donde se han metido todos



Estamos en verde. Muy en verde.

Aquí sólo gusta el guano...

PD: y a ver como vienen los yankis...


----------



## HisHoliness (22 Ago 2013)

Buenos días, que bueno despertarse con las sacyr en verde! 
Joder que troll es el ibex, ayer todos acojonados, muchos poniéndose cortos y esperando los 8.200 y va y pega este arreon...sentimiento contrario no?


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Ago 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Buenos días, que bueno despertarse con las sacyr en verde!
> Joder que troll es el ibex, ayer todos acojonados, muchos poniéndose cortos y esperando los 8.200 y va y pega este arreon...sentimiento contrario no?



El ibex hoy te va a trolear que te va a encantar


----------



## HisHoliness (22 Ago 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> El ibex hoy te va a trolear que te va a encantar



Más que tu???


----------



## loblesa (22 Ago 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> donde se han metido todos









::::::


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (22 Ago 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> donde se han metido todos



estan haciendo un ritual voodoo con sustancias halucinogenas, gatos y gallinas degollados y algun contertulio del Salvame para intentar despertar del todo al zombi PANDORUS MAXIMUS.



el dax de momento rompe al alza el lateral en el que se ha pasado la mañana.


----------



## Tio Masclet (22 Ago 2013)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> estan haciendo un ritual voodoo con sustancias halucinogenas, gatos y gallinas degollados y algun contertulio del Salvame para intentar despertar del todo al zombi PANDORUS MAXIMUS.
> 
> 
> 
> el dax de momento rompe al alza el lateral en el que se ha pasado la mañana.



Y el SP, en principio, viene Pepón.


----------



## inversobres (22 Ago 2013)

Nos vamos al guanooo, ooops epera que le doy la vuelta a la pantalla.

Otro rabazo como todos los de esta semana. Seguimos viendo el fin? Si es asi aun no bajamos. Lo dicho, 8700 mañana si no es hoy.

---------- Post added 22-ago-2013 at 14:51 ----------




Tio Masclet dijo:


> Y el SP, en principio, viene Pepón.



Pepon es subir un 0,1%??...

@pepitoria, seguimos camino a los 1720 aunque nos engañen.


----------



## vermer (22 Ago 2013)

pues el premarket parece que empieza bien para solares y anr

Desde Pamplona y cerca de la calle Estafeta:

A San Pepón pedimos,
por ser nuestro patroón
nos suba nuestras trinas
dándonos un buen rewardón


----------



## bertok (22 Ago 2013)

Me incorporo al jilo a ver si sacamos 300 lereles.


----------



## HisHoliness (22 Ago 2013)

Por cierto he comprado SPS (Service Point Solutions) en plan chicharreo.


----------



## inversobres (22 Ago 2013)

Abner estas dando en el clavo. 8646 a tocar.


----------



## Algas (22 Ago 2013)

Hoy es un día feliz para mi! 

VAMOS SIEMPREALCISTAS!!!!! Manifestaos! celebrémoslo!!! 

http://guitarhiro.files.wordpress.com/2011/03/partyhard-guitarhiro-wordpress-com.gif

EDITO: quito el gif que da convulsiones:vomito:


----------



## darwinn (22 Ago 2013)

madre mía como está el patio.

Llevo esperando en liquidez para crear una cartera a largo plazo, ni se sabe ya el tiempo...


----------



## inversobres (22 Ago 2013)

Ooops seguimos hacia arriba a por maximos. Otro choque y movida americana y a lo mejor lo sueltan otro poquito.

Cierre cercano a los 8700 y superior s 8650.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (22 Ago 2013)

un ultimo empujon y dax(f) cierra gap de apertura 15 agosto en 8437


----------



## Algas (22 Ago 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Será por motivos circunstanciales, luego tenemos además el caso de España en particular, que sabemos que hay sectores parasitados por la castuza donde no hay competencia, y los cabrones no se deflactan ni para atrás, pero por normal general, lo que yo veo es que hay estancamiento o deflación de precios. No podía ser de otra manera, los salarios se han deflactado un 30% de media, y hay inmigrantes y gente saliendo de España que suponen aún menos consumo. Va lento, pero es inexorable. ¿Y en EEUU, va a ser igual, qué consumo va a tener toda la gente a la que han endeudado para los restos?
> 
> Yo lo veo de esta manera, antiguamente, si los bancos perdían dinero, o el país entraba en déficit, se imprimía, a base de bajar los tipos de interés, lo que provocaba un aumento de la demanda de créditos, aumento de precios, lo cuál redundaba en una pérdida de dinero para los depositantes, que servía para enjuagar las pérdidas de la banca y que pudieran mirar a la cara al cliente y devolverle el dinero, a pesar de que el dinero que le daban al depositante estaba seriamente devaluado (mala suerte le dirían, este gobierno que es irresponsable).
> 
> ...



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Grandiosa explicación.

Lo que me gustaría "continuar" de aquí es lo siguiente. Muchos de nosotros esperamos a la famosa "jran bajista" para hacer nuestra cartera a largo plazo, y sobre todo para proteger nuestro dinero (de las quitas de las que habla Abner). 
Pero no solo nosotros, hay muchísima gente sin formación financiera que ve la bolsa como una protección de sus activos.
Entonces, ¿van a ponerlo fácil? ni de coña ehhh ::


Y aquí es donde la matan -> *Qué será antes: ¿las quitas, o el IBEX por debajo de los 6000?*ienso:


Si lo pensáis desde el punto de vista de los que nos roban... :ouch:


----------



## tarrito (22 Ago 2013)

Abercrombie & Fitch cede un 20% tras ganar 33% menos en el segundo trimestre - elEconomista.es

no puede ser!!!, si cada vez que voy a los USA una maleta es SOLO para traer chaquetas suyas :ouch:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Ago 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> Abercrombie & Fitch cede un 20% tras ganar 33% menos en el segundo trimestre - elEconomista.es
> 
> no puede ser!!!, si cada vez que voy a los USA una maleta es SOLO para traer chaquetas suyas :ouch:



Monlovi, el último hortera. :XX::XX::XX::XX:

Voy a echarme un rato, he cumplido con mi post vespertino.


----------



## bertok (22 Ago 2013)

Algas dijo:


> :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:
> 
> Grandiosa explicación.
> 
> ...



Tener los ahorros lejos de las zarpas del estado es relativamente sencillo.

El reto es no perder poder adquisitivo con la inflación que nos van a enchufar.


----------



## tarrito (22 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Monlovi, el último hortera. :XX::XX::XX::XX:
> 
> Voy a echarme un rato, he cumplido con mi post vespertino.



otro que se queda sin


----------



## jopitxujo (22 Ago 2013)

ANR cerca de máximos... será japuta.


----------



## Tio Masclet (22 Ago 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> ANR cerca de máximos... será japuta.



Ahí iba yo, con lo bien que ha empezado el día y ni un comentario hasta el suyo.
A ver si por fin se cumplen los augurios del Maestro Janus y hoy rompe los 6,20, con volumen.


----------



## vermer (22 Ago 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> ANR cerca de máximos... será japuta.



bueno máximos históricos del último mes...

Puede ser momento de estar dentro según janus. El volumen es apreciable


----------



## jopitxujo (22 Ago 2013)

Y si le añadimos la caida que está sufriendo HP...::


¿Alguien sabe algo del motivo de esa caida? -13% ahora.


----------



## ponzi (22 Ago 2013)

Esta muy interesante el video de Daniel Lacalle

http://accionesdebolsa.com/daniel-l...tml?sa=X&ei=ciwWUqS-Io6ZhQfo74Aw&ved=0CAcQqwQ

2 Horas de bolsa en estado puro


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Ago 2013)

[YOUTUBE]wTaXI9LUugc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vmmp29 (22 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Esta muy interesante el video de Daniel Lacalle
> 
> Daniel Lacalle sobre Hedge Funds e inversión alternativa | Acciones de Bolsa
> 
> 2 Horas de bolsa en estado puro



pone que no está disponible


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Ago 2013)

cerrado el gap de arriba , ahora toca cerrar el de abajo y tenemos a los gringos sin poder con la mm50 :abajo:


----------



## ponzi (22 Ago 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> pone que no está disponible



Busca en youtube,daniel la calle instituto juan de mariana,es un video de 2 horas.Dice autenticas perlasDesde el movil no puedo insertar el video de youtube.


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Busca en youtube,daniel la calle instituto juan de mariana,es un video de 2 horas.Dice autenticas perlasDesde el movil no puedo insertar el video de youtube.



MV no aceptara un no puedo :no:


----------



## loblesa (22 Ago 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Y si le añadimos la caida que está sufriendo HP...::
> 
> 
> ¿Alguien sabe algo del motivo de esa caida? -13% ahora.



HP Bids Adieu To 2014 Growth, Sidelines Donatelli; Stock Slips - Forbes
mm50 perforada


----------



## HisHoliness (22 Ago 2013)

Bertok, ya las liado?
Tiroteo en el barrio de Sanchinarro: la Policía 'cerca' a unos hombres atrincherados con armas - EcoDiario.es


----------



## ponzi (22 Ago 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> MV no aceptara un no puedo :no:



Ahiii Jalapeño, me vas a dejar sin tarifa de datos

[youtube]LzYdJ_U2xkQ[/youtube]


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Ago 2013)

bertok chaval no te entregues , ya bastante te entregaste a tus compinches ::


----------



## bertok (22 Ago 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Bertok, ya las liado?
> Tiroteo en el barrio de Sanchinarro: la Policía 'cerca' a unos hombres atrincherados con armas - EcoDiario.es



Me he cansado de decir que es un barrio muy chungo pero el pillado qué va a decir o hacer más que defender su himverzión ::::::

Me voy al otro jilo


----------



## loblesa (22 Ago 2013)

Hacía tiempo que no entraba a leer su blog... 
JesusEncinar.com


Las crisis de deuda siempre acaban igual: cortando la cabeza al ahorrador

Desde que el mundo es mundo las crisis de deuda pública siempre acaban igual: con los ahorradores y/o prestamistas ahorcados, decapitados, incautados de sus bienes, enviados al exilio o desposeídos de sus ahorros mediante hiper-inflación.

Ya ocurrió con la orden del Temple, el gran sistema financiero de la Europa medieval, descabezado el viernes 13 de octubre de 1307 para confiscar todos sus bienes, o Enrique VIII confiscando los bienes de la iglesia en Inglaterra para deshacerse de sus deudas.

El verano pasado de viaje por Italia pasé por Villa Torrigiani, cerca de Luca. Una villa preciosa que pertenecía a una familia local de mercaderes de gran fortuna del s. XVII. Perdieron todo cuando el rey de Francia decidió no pagar sus deudas. De un plumazo. Pensaban que tenían sus ahorros en el activo más seguro y de repente no tienen nada. ¿Quién podía imaginarse que la corona francesa iba a renunciar a sus deudas? Todo lo que parece sólido y seguro puede esfumarse como una bocanada de humo en la noche.

La hiper inflación es otro ejemplo de hacer lo mismo. El emisor de moda simplemente imprime papel para deshacerse de sus deudas. Todo el que tenía algún ahorro en la Alemania de los 20s, lo perdió. Ahora, de manera elegante, se llama Quantitative Easing.

Lo curioso de estos procesos de impago, re-estructuración de deudas e inflación es que son procesos de años, marcados por algunos momentos de campanazos. La situación cambia en unos años hasta volverse irreconocible, pero no hay un único día que marque un antes y un después.

¿Puede un país salir de una situación de alto endeudamiento a base de crecimiento? 

En un estudio de Reinhart, Rogoff y Savastano de 2003 analizaron todos los países emergentes que habían conseguido reducir su deuda un 25% de su PIB entre 1970 y 2000. De los 53 países que lo habían conseguido tan sólo 1 lo había conseguido a base de crecemiento del PIB (el pequeño territorio africano de Swazilandia en 1985). Los países simplemente no consiguen reducir sus deudas a base de crecimiento. Las deudas se reducen por impago, por hiperinflación o, de manera excepcional, pagando las deudas de manera dolorosa (como hizo Ceausescu en Rumanía que condenó a su país a la miseria para pagar los 9B$ de deuda que tenía en los 80s). ¿Qué hará Europa ahora? ¿Impagar, Inflación o Dolor?

Malos tiempos para los ahorradores


----------



## bertok (22 Ago 2013)

loblesa dijo:


> Hacía tiempo que no entraba a leer su blog...
> JesusEncinar.com
> 
> 
> ...



A saber qué entiende el pollo por ahorrador.

Ahora mismo, prefiero estar en el lado del ahorrador que el el lado del endeudado.


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Ago 2013)

me da que a bertok lo que le mola es estar entre un ahorrador y un endeudado ::


----------



## ponzi (22 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Ahiii Jalapeño, me vas a dejar sin tarifa de datos
> 
> [youtube]LzYdJ_U2xkQ[/youtube]



Escucha con atención desde el min 56:30 va por tus cortilargos


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Ago 2013)

lo escuchare por el profundo respecto que te tengo y como si fuese tu ultimo deseo 

---------- Post added 22-ago-2013 at 18:49 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> lo escuchare por el profundo respecto que te tengo y como si fuese tu ultimo deseo



bueno ya esta , ultimo deseo cumplido :Baile:


----------



## ponzi (22 Ago 2013)

Madre mía min 1:11:00

Dentro de los presupuestos del estado hay una partida "asuntos económicos" que asciende a 40.000 mill, deben ser las mamandurrias.


----------



## Sideshow Bob (22 Ago 2013)

Con guion del escritor de Los Soprano y Boardwalk Empire.

La estrenan el 5 dic. (después del guano... 

[YOUTUBE]RhofvQIIp0A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## << 49 >> (22 Ago 2013)

loblesa dijo:


> En un estudio de Reinhart, Rogoff y Savastano



¿Pero esos no eran los de la cagada del Excel?


----------



## ponzi (22 Ago 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> lo escuchare por el profundo respecto que te tengo y como si fuese tu ultimo deseo
> 
> ---------- Post added 22-ago-2013 at 18:49 ----------
> 
> ...



Yo también te tengo mucho respeto, a veces dices cosas bastante sensatas y de comida algo sabes, la recomendación que me diste del Norkis fue muy buena, menudo pollo a la brasa.Es un gran vídeo, la verdad merece la pena invertir un poco de nuestro tiempo escuchando a auténticos gestores como Daniel Lacalle o Parames.


----------



## tarrito (22 Ago 2013)

algo habéis tocao en el Nasdaq, que os conozco :S

eso o que ghk, tanto estar hablando de apple, le ha metido unos cortos a su "estilo", aka apechodescubierto y la magnitud de la operación ha hecho petar algo ::


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Ago 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> algo habéis tocao en el Nasdaq, que os conozco :S
> 
> eso o que ghk, tanto estar hablando de apple, le ha metido unos cortos a su "estilo", aka apechodescubierto y la magnitud de la operación ha hecho petar algo ::



El Nasdaq suspende la negociación de todos sus valores debido a problemas técnicos - elEconomista.es


----------



## inversobres (22 Ago 2013)

Todo un clasico. Problemas tecnicos...


----------



## Janus (22 Ago 2013)

Yo quiero ver la sesión de 21:00 a 22:00.

Ahí estaré con la caña.


----------



## egarenc (22 Ago 2013)

Algas dijo:


> :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:
> 
> Grandiosa explicación.
> 
> ...



La jran bajista son los padres. Planteas extremos, y entre medio hay muchos tonos de gris. Quiero decir, no todo el mundo cree que nos vamos a los 6000, mucha gente irá entrando antes escalonadamente. Por otra parte, si hubieran quitas a corto/medio plazo, quizás se planteen de otra forma, se me hace implensable lo de Chipre en Hispanistán.


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Ago 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> La jran bajista son los padres. Planteas extremos, y entre medio hay muchos tonos de gris. Quiero decir, no todo el mundo cree que nos vamos a los 6000, mucha gente irá entrando antes escalonadamente. Por otra parte, si hubieran quitas a corto/medio plazo, quizás se planteen de otra forma, se me hace implensable lo de Chipre en Hispanistán.



8250 es un soportazo pero ademas pasan por ahi muchas cosas mas :no:


----------



## Tono (22 Ago 2013)

Joder Bertok estoy llorando de la puta risa con el hilo del catacrock (favelas, territorio comanche, saltos de aliens armados desde 3º pisos sin que les pase nada) 
y Monlovi metiendo la cuñita del ERE de FCC :XX::XX::XX:

Es que no tengo mal corazón y soy incapaz de escribir nada sobre las desgracias ajenas, que bastantes tengo a mi alrededor, pero es que es la ostia la incultura económica de la gente durante estos últimos años, qué ganas de joderse la vida.
y lo que queda por ver todavía, qué barbaridá

Para los aguerridos chicharreros ¿cómo han ido hoy esas Uralita, Vértice, Amper, ezentis...? 
algunos de ellos hoy eran los que más subían y al momento siguiente los que más bajaban y viceversa.

Monitor de windsurf, un duro trabajo...


----------



## HisHoliness (22 Ago 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Para los aguerridos chicharreros ¿cómo han ido hoy esas Uralita, Vértice, Amper, ezentis...?
> algunos de ellos hoy eran los que más subían y al momento siguiente los que más bajaban y viceversa.



SPS +12% yo he arañado la mitad
Fersa hoy estática, de momento estoy en +8,5%


----------



## Tono (22 Ago 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> SPS +12% yo he arañado la mitad
> Fersa hoy estática, de momento estoy en +8,5%



es increíble como encontráis estas cosas. Se dedican al negocio perfecto ahora mismo 

Service Point ofrece servicios de reprografía digital, gestión de documentos y suministros especializados de material de oficina, concentrando su actividad principalmente en el sector AECGD (*arquitectos, ingenieros, construcción y diseño gráfico*).



> Service Point registró unas pérdidas de 834.000 euros durante el primer semestre del año, lo que supone una reducción del 90,3% respecto a los 'números rojos' de hace un año, que se situaron en 8,61 millones de euros, según ha informado este martes la compañía.


----------



## bertok (22 Ago 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Joder Bertok estoy llorando de la puta risa con el hilo del catacrock (favelas, territorio comanche, saltos de aliens armados desde 3º pisos sin que les pase nada)
> y Monlovi metiendo la cuñita del ERE de FCC :XX::XX::XX:
> 
> Es que no tengo mal corazón y soy incapaz de escribir nada sobre las desgracias ajenas, que bastantes tengo a mi alrededor, pero *es que es la ostia la incultura económica de la gente durante estos últimos años, qué ganas de joderse la vida*.
> ...



Calidad de vida y tal ::::::


----------



## Tono (22 Ago 2013)

Comienza la fiesta en la banca, es de suponer que lo harán una tras otra como siempre. 
Caixabank abre el fuego (así paga dividendos cualquiera)



> Las 84.733.083 nuevas acciones de CaixaBank correspondientes al aumento de capital para pagar el dividendo del segundo trimestre de 2013 empezarán a cotizar este viernes, ha informado este jueves la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV), después de que haya verificado que cumplen con los requisitos exigidos.



Maana comienzan a cotizar las nuevas acciones de CaixaBank,Inversin - Bolsas - Mercados. Expansin.com


----------



## MarketMaker (22 Ago 2013)

A las y media arrancamos. Prueba y go!


----------



## bertok (22 Ago 2013)

MarketMaker dijo:


> A las y media arrancamos. Prueba y go!



¿eeeeeeiiiinnnnnn?


----------



## Janus (22 Ago 2013)

MarketMaker dijo:


> A las y media arrancamos. Prueba y go!



Suficiente para que los nasdasqueros vengan con fuerza para subir unos pipos más por efecto arrastre. Pasados esos primeros minutos, a ver cómo se afronta el repriss hasta las 22:00.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Ago 2013)

Who's there???????
And most importantly, What are your intentions?


----------



## vmmp29 (22 Ago 2013)

MarketMaker dijo:


> A las y media arrancamos. Prueba y go!



viene pandoro porque acaban en máximos?


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Ago 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> viene pandoro porque acaban en máximos?


----------



## vermer (22 Ago 2013)

JANUS: puedes ofrecernos tu vision deANR? Subir, subio, pero sin demasiado volumen. Da algo miedo


----------



## MarketMaker (22 Ago 2013)

Se siguen deshaciendo posiciones, no puedo decir más. Desde los últimos niveles que dejé hemos tenido un buen recorrido, si no se para nos queda otro tramo igual con sus correspondientes push. 

Esta última media hora nos ha dejado un top de unos cuatro puntos SP, sin fuerza, tendremos que observar la primera hora de negociación al contado para definir, así que quieto el dedito


----------



## ponzi (22 Ago 2013)

Han publicado la conferencia de inversores de Bestinver de 2012

[youtube]X-MTdOWdl0U[/youtube]

Bertok los primeros 10 minutos hablan del sector inmobiliario


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Ago 2013)

Ya serían dos golfadas al cierre.

La de ayer fue para saltar chispas.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (22 Ago 2013)

Ponzi, que perspectivas vea a Portugal Telecom en el medio plazo y como crees que puede afectarle la situacion económica de Portugal?
Como va a recuperarse una empresa con un mercado en caída libre?


----------



## bertok (22 Ago 2013)

Vamos, un poco de movimiento


----------



## HisHoliness (22 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Vamos, un poco de movimiento



Esa huele a Rio Grande do Sul.


----------



## bertok (22 Ago 2013)

uuuuufffff


----------



## egarenc (22 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> uuuuufffff



no me molan sus pendientes ::


----------



## Abner (22 Ago 2013)

8506(f) con posible extensión hasta el 8492(f) con niveles de paso en 8584 y 8562.

Buena suerte.


----------



## ponzi (23 Ago 2013)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Ponzi, que perspectivas vea a Portugal Telecom en el medio plazo y como crees que puede afectarle la situacion económica de Portugal?
> Como va a recuperarse una empresa con un mercado en caída libre?



Justamente el problema de PT no es Portugal , es Brasil y mas concretamente el endeudamiento de su participada Oí.En Portugal el negocio esta aguantando muy bien a excepción del tramo corporativo.Tanto en Europa como en Usa las telecomunicaciones son negocios bastante seguros y estables, en países sudamericanos y mas en Brasil es otro cantar, hasta existen impagos por lineas telefonicas.Viendo el incremento de deuda en Oí en los dos últimos ejercicios me planteo dos posibles escenarios para PT.

1)Bava recorte costes y consiga vender algún activo no estratégico consiguiendo reducir la deuda con lo que el valor de Oí se disparara y detrás ira PT,significaría valorar la empresa en unos 6000-7000 mill.

2)Su aventura en Brasil fracase y pierdan su participación en cuyo caso la valoración se desplomaría a unos 3000 mill.

Sobre sus puntos fuertes:

1)Bava ya ha demostrado ser un gran ejecutivo, en Portugal ha conseguido tener los margenes brutos mas altos a la vez que invertia en las tecnologías mas innovadoras del momento.La duda es si conseguirá hacer lo mismo en Brasil

2) Tanto PT como Oí aunque mas PT tienen casi toda la deuda a muy largo plazo y cuentan con posiciones de caja importantes 2000-3000 mill.

3) PT compro Oí con lo que saco de Tef, es decir si Oí quiebra perderán la participación pero en ningún caso tendrán deuda aparejada a ella.

Mi valoración es que esta cotizando a múltiplos muy atractivos aunque hay que tener claro que tiene problemas los cuales pueden solucionarse o no.Ahora mismo quizás lo mas sensato sea mantenerse al margen , eso si haciendo el seguimiento tanto de Oí como de PT así como de las posiciones cortas abiertas en PT


----------



## Janus (23 Ago 2013)

vermer dijo:


> JANUS: puedes ofrecernos tu vision deANR? Subir, subio, pero sin demasiado volumen. Da algo miedo



Mañana se la juega o pasado mañana o el otro o el siguiente .....pero tiene que romper los 6,30 usd con fuerza. Si no guano y del bueno. En general no esta correlado con el SP asi aue hara lo que se le ponga del rabo o lo que es lo mismo igual se pone a bajar con el SP.
Cuidado con las falsas jornadas.


----------



## vmmp29 (23 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Han publicado la conferencia de inversores de Bestinver de 2012
> 
> [youtube]X-MTdOWdl0U[/youtube]
> 
> Bertok los primeros 10 minutos hablan del sector inmobiliario



a ti te parece razonable que en un país donde en asuntos económicos se tiren 40000 millones€/año, dónde la natalidad no llegue a cubrir la tasa de reposición con una población envejecida (en 30 años) aún más, en el Barrio de Salamanca se page de forma atractiva 2500€/m2 .

El precio de esos activos está sostenido por las pensiones porque los jovenes lo deben al banco y no son propietarios de naves industriales por otro lado vacías

Esto es Argentina de derrota en derrota hasta la capitulación final

esto no se puede mantener un pensionista cobra más que un asalariado estando el sistema de pensiones en déficit galopante (llegamos a los 20000m€ este mismo año)
y no quitan las extras, temporalmente , al menos para corregir el déficit (luego si se pude las pueden "entregar" poco a poco lo que ha sido retenido a cada pensionista) no vaya ser que no les voten, así hasta que explotemos es un sistema de dementes y hay más de 25 millones de pseudochorizos


----------



## ponzi (23 Ago 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> a ti te parece razonable que en un país donde en asuntos económicos se tiren 40000 millones€/año, dónde la natalidad no llegue a cubrir la tasa de reposición con una población envejecida (en 30 años) aún más, en el Barrio de Salamanca se page de forma atractiva 2500€/m2 .
> 
> El precio de esos activos está sostenido por las pensiones porque los jovenes lo deben al banco y no son propietarios de naves industriales por otro lado vacías
> 
> ...



A mi nada de lo que ocurre en España me parece razonable, para que nos vamos a engañar.Sin embargo al margen de la estructura del estado si que creo que a 2500€/m en el barrio Salamanca puede empezar a ser un precio atractivo a largo plazo.

http://hispagua.cedex.es/datos/poblacion


Fíjate la evolución de la población en los últimos 15 años, a mi sinceramente no me viene a la cabeza ningún país del mundo a excepción de eeuu con semejante flujo migratorio.
¿Y si como bien dices vivimos en un país donde la población joven vive casi en condiciones draconianas como es posible que el barrio Salamanca pueda ser mas caro que el resto?
Pues muy fácil, es de los barrios mas seguros de Madrid y es donde históricamente el metro cuadrado ha estado mas caro, hasta 6000-8000 eu en algunas calles en plena burbuja.Un ejemplo mira lo que paso ayer mismo en Sanchinarro


http://www.abc.es/local-madrid/20130822/abci-tiroteo-sanchinarro-madrid-201308221815.html


http://www.informacionalpoder.com/ranking-de-empresas-madrid/

Así que nos encontramos una comunidad autónoma que ha crecido por encima de la media nacional y donde la criminalidad en determinados barrios de la periferia no ha parado de crecer.La conclusión es sencilla, todos los que puedan se alejaran de las zonas conflictivas e intentaran instalarse alli donde se tenga la percepción que su familia pueda vivir mas segura, si todo el mundo hace lo mismo tanto los precios como las tasas de ocupación del barrio salamanca no se parecen ni de lejos a otros barrios como por ejemplo el de villaverde bajo.


----------



## loblesa (23 Ago 2013)

Buenos días contertulios. ¿Lloverá hoy?


----------



## Sin_Perdón (23 Ago 2013)

loblesa dijo:


> Buenos días contertulios. ¿Lloverá hoy?



:baba::baba::baba::baba:

Venga. Corto en el putibex con heavy load !!


----------



## Abner (23 Ago 2013)

Vivan las boobs!!

Apertura en zona del nivel 8646 rebote en zona del 8584. Pendientes 8562 y 8492-8505.


----------



## juanfer (23 Ago 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> a ti te parece razonable que en un país donde en asuntos económicos se tiren 40000 millones€/año, dónde la natalidad no llegue a cubrir la tasa de reposición con una población envejecida (en 30 años) aún más, en el Barrio de Salamanca se page de forma atractiva 2500€/m2 .
> 
> El precio de esos activos está sostenido por las pensiones porque los jovenes lo deben al banco y no son propietarios de naves industriales por otro lado vacías
> 
> ...



Yo creo que después de las elecciones alemanas el nuevo king of europe nos pondrá en cintura.


----------



## bertok (23 Ago 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Yo creo que después de las elecciones alemanas el nuevo king of europe nos pondrá en cintura.



It's just a break ::::::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> It's just a break ::::::



Noto algo raro en esa chica ienso: ienso: ienso:


¿lleva peluca?
----------------------------------------------------------
Por cierto, estoy hasta los huevos de tanto flandercismo bursátil. Quiero una noticia mamporrera para ya!


----------



## silverwindow (23 Ago 2013)

loblesa dijo:


> Buenos días contertulios. ¿Lloverá hoy?



No esta bien poner esto antes del seguno cafe.
No esta bien.


----------



## Tio Masclet (23 Ago 2013)

Buenos días.
Como la sesión de hoy siga con ese irrisorio volumen, el mismo Ghkghk puede actuar de león.
Si me apuran, hasta el Jato.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Ago 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Buenos días.
> Como la sesión de hoy siga con ese irrisorio volumen, el mismo Ghkghk puede actuar de león.
> Si me apuran, hasta el Jato.



No subestimes el poder de la mente :no:


----------



## loblesa (23 Ago 2013)

Alemania podría vender su participación del 17% en Commerzbank - elEconomista.es

¿Humo?


----------



## Gekko_ (23 Ago 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> a ti te parece razonable que en un país donde en asuntos económicos se tiren 40000 millones€/año,



Hola buenos días:

Disculpen que interrumpa, pero ayer estuve viendo la parte del vídeo en el que el sr. lacalle habla del sector público y veo que se han quedado con lo que el sr.lacalle les ha querido colar. En primer lugar, soy consciente de cual es el auditorio en el que estaba, lo cual hace una idea de que tenía que soltar alguna burrada sobre el sector público. También entiendo que el sr.lacalle es un experto en mercados, pero de contabilidad pública no debe tener mucha idea.

Este señor nos habla de que el es capaz de reducir 90000 millones de euros del presupuesto en menos que tarda un chasquido de dedos. Eso si, no da ni un detalle de como. Y hubiera estado bien saberlo, porque reducir 90000 millones de euros sobre los 320000 de los PGE, teniendo comprometidos una gran parte en las prestaciones por desempleo (unos 30000 millones) , la deuda (39000 millones) y las pensiones (120000 millones), es un milagro del que solo el sr. lacalle parece tocado por los dioses para hacerlo.

Y luego habla de una partida "asuntos económicos". Desconozco a que se refiere el sr. lacalle. A nivel funcional, existen direcciones generales de asuntos económicos, pero son eso, direcciones generales. No tienen 40000 millones de presupuesto ni por asomo.

A nivel de estructura por programas, hay una área de gasto que se refiere a "actuaciones de caracter económico". Están dotados con unos 25000 millones de euros y está destinado al sector económico primario y secundario principalmente, es decir, se emplea en los ministerios de agricultura , industria y de fomento , de manera mayoritaria. Por ejemplo, la gestión de los recursos hidricos o la seguridad de las centrales nucleares, salen de esa partida presupuestaria. Supongo que no se referirá a eso. Si alguien encuentra esa partida de la que hablaba, estaría bien que lo dijera.


----------



## romanrdgz (23 Ago 2013)

Hoy en portada (no recuerdo si del cinco días o del expansión) "FCC va a vender activos" para reducir deuda. Hora de pensar en salirse el que esté dentro, que han abierto las puertas de par en par para las gacelas...

Por cierto, ¿esta será la buena de Sacyr, o habrá que aprovechar ahora para desprenderme de ellas? Por poder, podría hasta formarse un iHCH...

Ponzi, ¿sigue ud. con las Telefónicas? ¿Ya han solucionado los problemas con Slim?


----------



## pipoapipo (23 Ago 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Esa huele a Rio Grande do Sul.



su santidad, esa huele a cafe y coca

ella y su jamelga, digo gemela, son colombianas :baba:

ya fueron posteadas por bertok hace tiempo, gemelas davalos les dicen :baba:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Ago 2013)

pipoapipo dijo:


> su santidad, esa huele a cafe y coca
> 
> ella y su jamelga, digo gemela, son colombianas :baba:
> 
> ya fueron posteadas por bertok hace tiempo, gemelas davalos les dicen :baba:



Davales, dávales hasta en el carnet de identidad


----------



## pipoapipo (23 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Davales, dávales hasta en el carnet de identidad



apoyo la mocion  se las ve limpitas :baba:

pecata acusandonos de machistas en 3,2,1......


----------



## vermer (23 Ago 2013)

Gekko_ dijo:


> Hola buenos días:
> 
> Disculpen que interrumpa, pero ayer estuve viendo la parte del vídeo en el que el sr. lacalle habla del sector público y veo que se han quedado con lo que el sr.lacalle les ha querido colar. En primer lugar, soy consciente de cual es el auditorio en el que estaba, lo cual hace una idea de que tenía que soltar alguna burrada sobre el sector público. También entiendo que el sr.lacalle es un experto en mercados, pero de contabilidad pública no debe tener mucha idea.
> 
> ...





un apunte, estando muy de acuerdo con lo que expones. Controlo poco de contabilidad pública pero conozco razonablemente bien el mismo. Como diría Chávez "suprímase":

diputaciones, fundaciones, consejos de cuentas, organismos consultivos, la mayor parte de entes públicos o participados, decenas de miles de asesores y puestos no obtenidos por oposición, contratos con empresas privadas que real7zanjar funciones que corresponden al personal público, la mayor parte de políticos profrsionales.

Así a vuelapluma, y las edtimaciones de Lacalle pueden quedarse cortas. Ojo que no he hablado de gestión ni de reorganización, que son esenciales.

El problema, cómo creo que intuyes, es que 
- por una parte los políticos no rstan por esta lanor, al ser su parte de la mordoda-desfalco
- por otra parte los buitres acechan al calor de las privatizaciones. No por eficiencia, sino por buscar su parte de la , ordida-desfalco.

Fin por mi parte , que además de sabido es aburrido. Estamos en la fase del sálvese quien pueda. Un saludo


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (23 Ago 2013)

vermer dijo:


> El problema, cómo creo que intuyes, es que
> - por una parte los políticos no rstan por esta lanor, al ser su parte de la mordoda-desfalco
> - por otra parte los buitres acechan al calor de las privatizaciones. No por eficiencia, sino por buscar su parte de la , ordida-desfalco.



100% agree.

Cada uno tira para su propio beneficio, es lo que tiene ser fanboyero o fiel creyente de una doctrina, sea liberal, socialista o religiosa.


----------



## Mulder (23 Ago 2013)

A los buenos días!

Según Centeno, el señor más objetivo al que he leido en este país, ese gasto público de 90.000 millones es todo gasto político. Es decir, coches oficiales, prebendas, funcionarios puestos a dedo, subvenciones, liberados sindicales, senado, diputaciones y un infinito etc.

Con todo ese ahorro la deuda se podría pagar muy fácilmente y los intereses descenderían bastante rápido, además los mercados se creerían de verdad que el país hace algo por salir del hoyo y nos bajarían la prima de riesgo enseguida.

Con una bajada muy fuerte de impuestos y eliminar buena parte de la hiperregulación, en 3 años (como mucho) dejaríamos atrás la crisis y estaríamos camino de convertirnos en un Canadá o una Nueva Zelanda en muy poco tiempo, pero los políticos de todo pelaje tienen secuestrado literalmente al país con sus culos bien pegados a sus poltronas y torpedeando toda reforma en, precisamente, esta dirección, basta con mirarse la última ley de municipios, consiste en hacer perdurar lo peor y más corrupto del sistema durante el mayor tiempo posible.


----------



## Hinel (23 Ago 2013)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Según Centeno, el señor más objetivo al que he leido en este país, ese gasto público de 90.000 millones es todo gasto político. Es decir, coches oficiales, prebendas, funcionarios puestos a dedo, subvenciones, liberados sindicales, senado, diputaciones y un infinito etc.
> 
> ...



Si hombre, claro. Y cual es el sector que va a emplear a todos los parados? Canadá y Nueva Zelanda tienen materias primas. No estoy para nada de acuerdo con lo que has escrito, entre otras cosas porque es falso.


----------



## Mulder (23 Ago 2013)

Hinel dijo:


> Si hombre, claro. Y cual es el sector que va a emplear a todos los parados? Canadá y Nueva Zelanda tienen materias primas. No estoy para nada de acuerdo con lo que has escrito, entre otras cosas porque es falso.



¿qué importan unos parados inútiles si establecemos las bases para que vengan empresas y se contrate a los útiles (que son los que están parados ahora mismo)?


----------



## Janus (23 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Noto algo raro en esa chica ienso: ienso: ienso:
> 
> 
> ¿lleva peluca?
> ...



Fail, es que lleva gafas para ver de cerca.::

---------- Post added 23-ago-2013 at 11:49 ----------




Gekko_ dijo:


> Hola buenos días:
> 
> Disculpen que interrumpa, pero ayer estuve viendo la parte del vídeo en el que el sr. lacalle habla del sector público y veo que se han quedado con lo que el sr.lacalle les ha querido colar. En primer lugar, soy consciente de cual es el auditorio en el que estaba, lo cual hace una idea de que tenía que soltar alguna burrada sobre el sector público. También entiendo que el sr.lacalle es un experto en mercados, pero de contabilidad pública no debe tener mucha idea.
> 
> ...




Siempre ha sido más fácil opinar que hacer ::

No obstante Rosell sí que ahorraba 150.000M en un momento. Se pulía tanto pensiones como desempleo.:o


----------



## Gekko_ (23 Ago 2013)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Según Centeno, el señor más objetivo al que he leido en este país, ese gasto público de 90.000 millones es todo gasto político. Es decir, coches oficiales, prebendas, funcionarios puestos a dedo, subvenciones, liberados sindicales, senado, diputaciones y un infinito etc.
> 
> Con todo ese ahorro la deuda se podría pagar muy fácilmente y los intereses descenderían bastante rápido, además los mercados se creerían de verdad que el país hace algo por salir del hoyo y nos bajarían la prima de riesgo enseguida.



No quiero desviarles el tema del hilo, así que no comentaré tampoco mas del tema. 

De todas formas, antes de nada, quiero puntualizar que en mi ánimo no está el defender lo que se está haciendo, defender la gestión del pitufo azul de Montoro, la cual me parece calamitosa. 

Claro que se podrían reducir muchos gastos superfluos. Pero no 90000 millones. Centeno es un personaje del que digamos que le gusta usar mucho la hipérbole. No me voy a poner muy en detalle, pero muchas veces, cuando hablamos de reducir asesores, senado, diputaciones, etc, pensamos que se van a reducir un centenar de miles de millones y sin embargo, aunque se reduciría mucho, no se acercarían a esos números.

Por poner ejemplos, eliminar el senado serían unos 60 millones. La eliminación de las diputaciones, según estudios económicos (no basados en una cantidad sacada de la entrepierna) supone un ahorro de unos 1000 millones. Quita TVE y nos ahorramos otros 1000 millones. Quita las teles autonómicas y nos ahorramos otros 1000. Haz una reforma de las entidades locales como la de Italia y ahorramos otros 4000.

En cuanto a los asesores, desconozco la cantidad de ahorro, pero si partimos que el gasto en asesores son un 20% del gasto de personal (por decir algo), y los gastos de personal son 100000 millones (por decir algo, no tengo el dato a mano), eliminar los asesores serían 20000 millones tirando muy alto. 

Se puede hacer un presupuesto buscando el ahorro al máximo y cuesta poder llegar siquiera a la mitad de esos 90000 millones. A mi modo de ver, es imposible hacerlo salvo que le metas mano a las pensiones.

Los 90000 que el sr.lacalle hacía con un chasquido, no se como lo hace, salvo que dinamite el estado. Lógicamente, si les digo a los pensionistas que van a cobrar la mitad, y a mis acreedores les digo que este año voy a hacer un simpa, reduciría en un chasquido 100000 millones. Pero eso no es plan.


----------



## Cordobesa (23 Ago 2013)

Solo sueldos de la administración paralela de la Junta de Andalucía se lleva 1.000 millones de euros.

35000 personas con sueldos superiores a los 30.000 euros anuales.

Esto SOLO retribuciones. Los medios materiales suelen ser de primera, y renovables cada año. Por ejemplo móviles corporativos, portátiles, ..... etc etc. Estos luego se venden a los propios empleados a precio de risa.

Hagan cuentas.........a esto sumen los puestos de libre designación y políticos.

No se si serán los 90.000 millones que dice centeno, pero 35-45 mil si puede andar la cifra que se baraja por entes supranacionales.


----------



## Burbujilimo (23 Ago 2013)

Gekko_ dijo:


> No quiero desviarles el tema del hilo, así que no comentaré tampoco mas del tema.
> 
> De todas formas, antes de nada, quiero puntualizar que en mi ánimo no está el defender lo que se está haciendo, defender la gestión del pitufo azul de Montoro, la cual me parece calamitosa.
> 
> ...



Por si alguien quiere jugar con las cifras:
¿Donde van mis impuestos?

Estoy de acuerdo que 90000 millones en un chasquido es bastante dificil sin meter mano a saco a pensiones, desempleo o similares. Creo que simplemente era una exageración del sr. Lacalle.

Eso no quita que aunque no llegue a esa cifra no ayudaría quitar diputaciones y "mamandurrias" políticas varias, y que como "efecto colateral" si nos quitamos de encima a esta panda de parásitos que nos gobiernan el pais vaya a mejorar económicamente.

Por cierto, que sosos están hoy el IBEX y el DAX, ¿no?


----------



## ponzi (23 Ago 2013)

Gekko_ dijo:


> Hola buenos días:
> 
> Disculpen que interrumpa, pero ayer estuve viendo la parte del vídeo en el que el sr. lacalle habla del sector público y veo que se han quedado con lo que el sr.lacalle les ha querido colar. En primer lugar, soy consciente de cual es el auditorio en el que estaba, lo cual hace una idea de que tenía que soltar alguna burrada sobre el sector público. También entiendo que el sr.lacalle es un experto en mercados, pero de contabilidad pública no debe tener mucha idea.
> 
> ...



La forma de decirlo a mi también me ha sorprendido.Hace mucho que no miro la contabilidad nacional mas que nada porque creo que tiene una forma de presentar los datos que hace que la información se distorsione, todos los gastos superfluos estan camuflados vía ministerios o vía comunidades autónomas.Por poner un ejemplo la casa real no solo gasta lo que tiene asignado si no que ademas tira de ministerios.A corto yo si que creo que se podrian recortar unos 30.000-50.000 mill con relativa facilidad (unos 6 meses) pero desde luego de forma instantánea como dice Daniel Lacalle no.Ya a medio plazo (2 años) seguramente se podría elevar esa cifra a los 90.000-120.000 mill pero indudablemente habria que recortar las subvenciones a destajo (ojo que aquí hay muchas mas mamandurrias de las que nos creemos) meter la mano en las televisiones,ADIF, pensiones , ya estaríamos hablando de palabras mayores.Resumiendo lo gordo no esta en la estructura estatal si no en el reino de taifas autonomico.


----------



## Cordobesa (23 Ago 2013)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Por si alguien quiere jugar con las cifras:
> ¿Donde van mis impuestos?
> 
> Estoy de acuerdo que 90000 millones en un chasquido es bastante dificil sin meter mano a saco a pensiones, desempleo o similares. Creo que simplemente era una exageración del sr. Lacalle.
> ...



Hay que esperar que se "despierten" los USA, primera media hora de negociación será determinante.


----------



## Que viene (23 Ago 2013)

Gekko_ dijo:


> No quiero desviarles el tema del hilo, así que no comentaré tampoco mas del tema.
> 
> De todas formas, antes de nada, quiero puntualizar que en mi ánimo no está el defender lo que se está haciendo, defender la gestión del pitufo azul de Montoro, la cual me parece calamitosa.
> 
> ...



Cometes error de bulto. Me explico: Un diputado por ejemplo tiene además de los gastos que conocemos los gastos que provocan...
Imagina que un senador (por ejemplo Bárcenas junto con otros intermediarios de su partido y mafia diversa) acuerda con una constructora realizar una obra por 300 millones cuando en realidad podría hacerse por 200 millones. Además de que sea o no necesaria dicha obra, nos están cargando 100 millones adicionales que se reparten entre todas las partes. Si das poder de decisión a miles de políticos a todas las escalas (comunidades, diputaciones, ayuntamientos, ....) el gasto que generan es una barbaridad. 
Cuantos menos políticos con decisión más fácil será controlarles y por tanto más fácil será controlar el gasto.


----------



## Mulder (23 Ago 2013)

Gekko_ dijo:


> Por poner ejemplos, eliminar el senado serían unos 60 millones. La eliminación de las diputaciones, según estudios económicos (no basados en una cantidad sacada de la entrepierna) supone un ahorro de unos 1000 millones. Quita TVE y nos ahorramos otros 1000 millones. *Quita las teles autonómicas y nos ahorramos otros 1000*. Haz una reforma de las entidades locales como la de Italia y ahorramos otros 4000.



El que se está sacando los datos de la entrepierna eres tu, solo el canal autonómico valenciano tiene una deuda de más de 1200 millones, esto es de abril de 2013:

La Generalitat valenciana asume los 1.217 millones de deuda de Canal 9 - Noticias televisiones públicas - TELEMANIA

A saber las deudas que tendrán todo el resto de TV's autonómicas en su conjunto, creo que TV3 debe 4 veces esa cifra, por lo menos.


----------



## ponzi (23 Ago 2013)

romanrdgz dijo:


> Hoy en portada (no recuerdo si del cinco días o del expansión) "FCC va a vender activos" para reducir deuda. Hora de pensar en salirse el que esté dentro, que han abierto las puertas de par en par para las gacelas...
> 
> Por cierto, ¿esta será la buena de Sacyr, o habrá que aprovechar ahora para desprenderme de ellas? Por poder, podría hasta formarse un iHCH...
> 
> Ponzi, ¿sigue ud. con las Telefónicas? ¿Ya han solucionado los problemas con Slim?



Sobre Sacyr y Fcc os recuerdo que hoy es día de renovación de cortos, quien este dentro y gane bastante es preferible que ponga un sl amplio y espere al lunes o martes.Yo empezaría ya a tener cuidado, es verdad que tienen activos para vender sobre todo sacyr pero el negocio interno no esta para tirar cohetes.Sobre Telefónica, si que sigo, mi intención es tener el dinero metido ahí unos cuantos meses, no espero ni grandes revalorizaciones ni grandes caídas, me muevo en un margen 7-14.Para mi es como si estaría en la cuenta corriente salvo porque la remuneración es mas alta.Slim no me preocupa, donde si tengo dudas es con la comisión del mercado de las telecomunicaciones alemanas,existe el riesgo real que una vez finalizada la compra los alemanes no la den por valida pprque segun ellos pueda ir contra la ley de competencia.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (23 Ago 2013)

La deuda privada es muy grande. Evidentemente reducir la deuda publica seria de gran ayuda, pero ni asi saldriamos de la crisis en 3 años. El problema estructural va a ser dificil de resolver, la capacidad de endeudamiento de las familias es muy reducido, y en el contexto de recesion mundial en el que estamos, soñar en salir via exportaciones es soñar demasiado.

No se puede pagar todo lo que se debe. Cuanto antes se solucione EL problema, antes se saldra de la crisis. Cuanto mas se tarde en resolver el problema, peor sera el desenlace de esta situacion.

---------- Post added 23-ago-2013 at 12:52 ----------




Mulder dijo:


> El que se está sacando los datos de la entrepierna eres tu, solo el canal autonómico valenciano tiene una deuda de más de 1200 millones, esto es de abril de 2013:
> 
> La Generalitat valenciana asume los 1.217 millones de deuda de Canal 9 - Noticias televisiones públicas - TELEMANIA
> 
> A saber las deudas que tendrán todo el resto de TV's autonómicas en su conjunto, creo que TV3 debe 4 veces esa cifra, por lo menos.



usemos las cifras con sentido y no a lo bruto.

No es lo mismo el coste anual que supondria el ahorro al cerrar dicho ente, y otra bien diferente la deuda acumulada durante muchos años.


----------



## ponzi (23 Ago 2013)

Mulder dijo:


> El que se está sacando los datos de la entrepierna eres tu, solo el canal autonómico valenciano tiene una deuda de más de 1200 millones, esto es de abril de 2013:
> 
> La Generalitat valenciana asume los 1.217 millones de deuda de Canal 9 - Noticias televisiones públicas - TELEMANIA
> 
> A saber las deudas que tendrán todo el resto de TV's autonómicas en su conjunto, creo que TV3 debe 4 veces esa cifra, por lo menos.



Creo que aquí esta habiendo una distorsión de datos y la verdad conociendo como funciona el tinglado creo que se por donde pueden ir los tiros. No es lo mismo mirar los presupuestos del estado sin mas que entrar ya en harina a valorar cada comunidad autonoma. Tener en cuenta que nuestros politicos tienen el master de maquillaje contable, llevan dandole al pincel año tras año durante mas de 30 años,para que la opinión publica no se escandalice de determinadas partidas simplemente las difieren entre ministerios,comunidades,diputaciones,localidades,organizaciones,mpresas publicas....De hecho casi todo el gasto superfluo viene de los reinos de taifas.Yo también he oído que la peor televisión es la catalana, por lo visto en gastos de oersonal multiplican los gastos de telecinco y viendo los sueldos que dan en telecinco ya os podéis imaginar que 500 eu en tv3 no pagan precisamente


----------



## Gekko_ (23 Ago 2013)

Cordobesa dijo:


> Solo sueldos de la administración paralela de la Junta de Andalucía se lleva 1.000 millones de euros.
> 
> 35000 personas con sueldos superiores a los 30.000 euros anuales.
> 
> ...



La Junta de Andalucía es como un triángulo de la Bermudas terrestre, lo mas parecido a un agujero negro en la tierra.

Pero.... llevan ahí 30 años y la gente no se cansa, así que....



Mulder dijo:


> El que se está sacando los datos de la entrepierna eres tu, solo el canal autonómico valenciano tiene una deuda de más de 1200 millones, esto es de abril de 2013:
> 
> La Generalitat valenciana asume los 1.217 millones de deuda de Canal 9 - Noticias televisiones públicas - TELEMANIA
> 
> A saber las deudas que tendrán todo el resto de TV's autonómicas en su conjunto, creo que TV3 debe 4 veces esa cifra, por lo menos.



Pregunteme primero de donde he sacado el dato . Yo solo me estaba refiriendo al ahorro presupuestario por parte de los gobiernos autonómicos. El presupuesto destinado por las comunidades autonómas a sus televisiones autonómicas para el año 2013 es de 951 millones de euros, según información publicada.

Las CCAA gastarn 951 millones en sus televisiones pblicas en 2013 - Libre Mercado

Me fio de este dato. Como comprenderá, no me voy a mirar cada uno de los presupuestos de cada reino de taifas para verificarlo.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (23 Ago 2013)

Es que una cosa es el gasto corriente anual y otra la deuda acumulada de vete a saber los años.


----------



## Cordobesa (23 Ago 2013)

Gekko_ dijo:


> La Junta de Andalucía es como un triángulo de la Bermudas terrestre, lo mas parecido a un agujero negro en la tierra.
> 
> Pero.... llevan ahí 30 años y la gente no se cansa, así que....
> 
> ...



Da igual que la gente se canse o no, tampoco se cansan del PP en Valencia o Convergencia en Cataluña. Tanto monta monta tanto

El presupuesto y la deuda de las televisiones públicas, en cifras

El problema no es el presupuesto, sino la deuda que arrastran.


----------



## Janus (23 Ago 2013)

JC Penney viene en el fuera de horas subiendo el 10%.


----------



## ponzi (23 Ago 2013)

Gekko_ dijo:


> La Junta de Andalucía es como un triángulo de la Bermudas terrestre, lo mas parecido a un agujero negro en la tierra.
> 
> Pero.... llevan ahí 30 años y la gente no se cansa, así que....
> 
> ...



Ahora lo entiendo, no es que se hablen de datos diferentes simplemente es un maquillaje contable que han elaborado maquiavélicamente nuestros políticos.Como nos van a dejar a la luz del día y con todo lujo de detalles todas las mamandurrias?Serán tontos pero no tanto.Aquí el juego es que en los ministerios meten pequeñas partidas que son de otros gastos que no tienen nada que ver con ese ministerio y lo mismo me sirve para las comunidades autonomas, la casa real o lo que os imagineis.Por eso digo que me parece complicado reducir 100.000 mill a corto plazo, primero habría que destripar cada comunidad y cada ministerio uno por uno.Estamos hablando de mas de 30 años profesionalizando el maquillaje contable.


----------



## Mulder (23 Ago 2013)

Gekko_ dijo:


> Pregunteme primero de donde he sacado el dato . Yo solo me estaba refiriendo al ahorro presupuestario por parte de los gobiernos autonómicos. El presupuesto destinado por las comunidades autonómas a sus televisiones autonómicas para el año 2013 es de 951 millones de euros, según información publicada.
> 
> Las CCAA gastarn 951 millones en sus televisiones pblicas en 2013 - Libre Mercado
> 
> Me fio de este dato. Como comprenderá, no me voy a mirar cada uno de los presupuestos de cada reino de taifas para verificarlo.



Ya, pero ahí no se cuentan los intereses de las astronómicas deudas de esas televisiones públicas ¿verdad? y además sospecho que ahí también hay una buena capa de maquillaje donde se ocultan muchas cosas, como han dicho más arriba, entre ellas probablemente facturas ocultas en los cajones, de los que de momento han salido a la luz casi 20.000 millones.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (23 Ago 2013)

el discurso ese de cerrar las teles autonomicas con el pretexto de reducir costes, es el mismo que se escucha en los grandes canales como intereconomia, 13tv, EsRadio y demas.

Fanboys everywhere... 


Mucho mirar el dedo pero no veis la luna. ej: ejecuciones de obra publica que acaban teniendo sobrecostes del 30 o 40% sobre presupuestos de miles de millones.

Y tambien lo dejo, que ya aburren siempre con la misma cantinela.


----------



## Tio Masclet (23 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> JC Penney viene en el fuera de horas subiendo el 10%.



¿Me mira cómo viene ANR? Please.


----------



## ponzi (23 Ago 2013)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> el discurso ese de cerrar las teles autonomicas con el pretexto de reducir costes, es el mismo que se escucha en los grandes canales como intereconomia, 13tv, EsRadio y demas.
> 
> Fanboys everywhere...
> 
> ...



Esos no se deben librar tampoco

http://www.petrogrado.es/blogpost/i...-a-quienes-desean-su-extincion/129-Ene-0.html

Hablando de tve y de obra publica.Esta misma mñn he pasado por tve pues habia varios contenedores de acciona infraestructuras y otros tantos de fcc...que te apuestas a que ese gasto no esta dentro de tve?Y en el museo arqueologico igual con contenedores de acciona.


----------



## Janus (23 Ago 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> ¿Me mira cómo viene ANR? Please.



En 6.3 usd.


----------



## HisHoliness (23 Ago 2013)

pipoapipo dijo:


> su santidad, esa huele a cafe y coca
> 
> ella y su jamelga, digo gemela, son colombianas :baba:
> 
> ya fueron posteadas por bertok hace tiempo, gemelas davalos les dicen :baba:



Esos muslotes y pechotes son un clásico en Río Grande do Sul, buena genética también de esa colombiana...

Le ponía un pisito.


----------



## Gekko_ (23 Ago 2013)

Mulder dijo:


> Ya, pero ahí no se cuentan los intereses de las astronómicas deudas de esas televisiones públicas ¿verdad? y además sospecho que ahí también hay una buena capa de maquillaje donde se ocultan muchas cosas, como han dicho más arriba, entre ellas probablemente facturas ocultas en los cajones, de los que de momento han salido a la luz casi 20.000 millones.



Creo que igual no me he explicado bien. Yo estoy hablando del dinero público de los presupuestos que va a sostener a las televisiones públicas, como se dice en este foro "la paguita". Estaban hablando de la reducción de costes en los presupuestos gubernamentales y yo apuntaba que eliminando la partida presupuestaria destinada por los gobiernos a las teles (la estatal y las autonómicas), se ahorraban 1000 y 1000 millones. 

Que después, con el dinero que les dan en los presupuestos mas lo que ingresan por otras vías como publicidad,etc, no les llegue y sus gestores hagan maquillaje o metan facturas en el cajón, pues son suposiciones y yo eso no lo se. Si este pais fuera serio y tuvieramos un tribunal de cuentas que hiciera lo que tendría que hacer y no fuera un ente para colocar al hermano de Aznar, pues se podría saber, pero no es el caso, ya que tenemos un sistema y unas instituciones corrompidas por el llamado regimen del 78.

Yo he partido de algo que puede ser contrastable, y es el dinero anual que los gobiernos les dan, el dinero público anual que sale de nuestros impuestos para sostenerlos. Puedo pensar en reducir los 90000 millones que dice Centeno si presupongo otras cosas, que ahorraría mas de lo que se asigna en presupuestos porque hay facturas en el cajón, pero hablaríamos de elaborar un ahorro en base a suposiciones, y no me parece serio.

Ah, y por supuesto que yo me cepillaba las teles públicas pero ya. Tenían su sentido en los 60 o en los 70, pero con la aparición de las privadas, la TDT, etc, etc, son algo total y absolumente prescindible hoy en día.


----------



## romanrdgz (23 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Sobre Sacyr y Fcc os recuerdo que hoy es día de renovación de cortos, quien este dentro y gane bastante es preferible que ponga un sl amplio y espere al lunes o martes.Yo empezaría ya a tener cuidado, es verdad que tienen activos para vender sobre todo sacyr pero el negocio interno no esta para tirar cohetes.Sobre Telefónica, si que sigo, mi intención es tener el dinero metido ahí unos cuantos meses, no espero ni grandes revalorizaciones ni grandes caídas, me muevo en un margen 7-14.Para mi es como si estaría en la cuenta corriente salvo porque la remuneración es mas alta.Slim no me preocupa, donde si tengo dudas es con la comisión del mercado de las telecomunicaciones alemanas,existe el riesgo real que una vez finalizada la compra los alemanes no la den por valida pprque segun ellos pueda ir contra la ley de competencia.



¿Si hoy se renuevan los cortos, no debería caer la cotización en lugar de subir? ¿O es que se producirán a última hora del día? Comente, que a lo mejor me animo a salir de Sacyr con unas pequeñas plusvis, y el lunes-martes dios dirá si vuelvo a entrar o a otra cosa mariposa.


----------



## Janus (23 Ago 2013)

Amazon estaría probando una tecnología para ofrecer su propia red inalámbrica - elEconomista.es


A ver si ATT o Verizon opan de una vez ya por Europa. Se necesita más pichón que KPN. Hace falta una oferta por algo como DT o BT para que se remuevan todos los cimientos de Europa.

Soy de los que las empresas usanas han conseguido acumular la mayor cantidad de cash en su historia y esos papelitos no se han devaluado respecto al Euro. Necesitan gastar ese dinero antes de que pudieran devaluarse y Europa es un festín para ellos porque se pueden comprar casi lo que quieran. Que les dejen o no les dejen es lo de menos.
La alternativa de Europa a no quedar como unos sociatas proteccionistas es encarecer las empresas grandes para que cueste más oparles. Sea como sea, que suban de precio rápido y con contundencia ........... que estamos esperando.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Ago 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> ¿Me mira cómo viene ANR? Please.



ANR real time quotes


----------



## Janus (23 Ago 2013)

Ahora sin apenas subidas en JC Penney.


----------



## ponzi (23 Ago 2013)

romanrdgz dijo:


> ¿Si hoy se renuevan los cortos, no debería caer la cotización en lugar de subir? ¿O es que se producirán a última hora del día? Comente, que a lo mejor me animo a salir de Sacyr con unas pequeñas plusvis, y el lunes-martes dios dirá si vuelvo a entrar o a otra cosa mariposa.



Una cosa es renovar el contrato y otra vender esas acciones prestadas.Lo que.suceda las proximas semanas dependera de como dejen el saldo hoy.Hasta el lunes o martes la cnmv no lo publica,son solo dos dias.


----------



## inversobres (23 Ago 2013)

8700 proximamente en sus terminales.

Al tanto, usa ya esta verde en pre.


----------



## paulistano (23 Ago 2013)

Buenos días.

Interesante el hilo...sí que habeís escrito....

Alguien tiene la sensación que tengo ahora mismo con Sacyr??

- Si compro....bajará.
- Si no compro....subirá.


Aviso que me voy a estar quieto...::


----------



## romanrdgz (23 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Una cosa es renovar el contrato y otra vender esas acciones prestadas.Lo que.suceda las proximas semanas dependera de como dejen el saldo hoy.Hasta el lunes o martes la cnmv no lo publica,son solo dos dias.



Pero tal y como funciona un corto, yo lo entiendo al revés: el que va a corto ya vendió las acciones, lo que implicaría bajar la cotización en su momento. Si renuevan no afecta por tanto a la cotización, y si cierran contrato tienen que comprar las posiciones, lo cual entiendo que es bueno para la cotización. ienso:

Por otra parte lo más probable es que, una vez más, no tenga ni puñetera idea de como funciona esto ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Ago 2013)

romanrdgz dijo:


> Pero tal y como funciona un corto, yo lo entiendo al revés: el que va a corto ya vendió las acciones, lo que implicaría bajar la cotización en su momento. Si renuevan no afecta por tanto a la cotización, y si cierran contrato tienen que comprar las posiciones, lo cual entiendo que es bueno para la cotización. ienso:
> 
> Por otra parte lo más probable es que, una vez más, no tenga ni puñetera idea de como funciona esto ::



Tercera opción: Si no renuevan ni cierran es que confían en que siga cayendo el precio 8:


----------



## romanrdgz (23 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Tercera opción: Si no renuevan ni cierran es que confían en que siga cayendo el precio 8:



Sí, esa también la había pensado. Pero al final la conclusión es que el mercado hace lo que le sale de los huevos :cook:


----------



## ponzi (23 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Tercera opción: Si no renuevan ni cierran es que confían en que siga cayendo el precio 8:



Siempre renuevan ya sea por mas o menos si no cierran la posicion.En sacyr ya queda poco que recomprar,en cuanto esten cerradas todas las posiciones si sube sera por el negocio en si


----------



## erpako (23 Ago 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Interesante el hilo...sí que habeís escrito....
> 
> ...



Pues acuerde con un tercero de confianza que compre y se reparten los beneficios.


----------



## inversobres (23 Ago 2013)

Vaya otro dia mas de silencio sepulcral mientras arriba se oye hablar de subidas de tipos. No slen bien los planes.

Fran, seguimos el plan? La semana que viene vuelvo a la actividad, a ver que tal se da.


----------



## HisHoliness (23 Ago 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Interesante el hilo...sí que habeís escrito....
> 
> ...



No compres!!!!!


----------



## inversobres (23 Ago 2013)

8700... A tirito de piedra. Owned grupal.


----------



## ponzi (23 Ago 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Interesante el hilo...sí que habeís escrito....
> 
> ...



Si estas fuera esperate al lunes o martes para ver como queda el saldo,total por 2 horas no vas a pringar un fin de semana ademas que entrarias a lo pecho descubierto ,sin ninguna informacion.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (23 Ago 2013)

a las tardes. les traigo algo relativo a Microsoft: Traductor de Google


> Microsoft ha sido criticado por el asunto Prism. Ahora parece que Windows 8 es especialmente peligroso. El gobierno alemán advierte contra el programa de Microsoft, ya que tiene la capacidad de controlar el hardware y software de la computadora. La NSA puede hacer que la ventaja.


----------



## HisHoliness (23 Ago 2013)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> a las tardes. les traigo algo relativo a Microsoft: Traductor de Google



Steve ballmer se retira este año. Me lo acaba de enviar bloomberg


----------



## inversobres (23 Ago 2013)

8700, no digan que no se lo dije ayer y hoy. Ale a disfrutar la tarde y seguir esperando el fin de los dias...

Lo que hay que ver.


----------



## sr.anus (23 Ago 2013)

Mal negocio, cuando parece que regalan el dinero ahi fuera.


----------



## inversobres (23 Ago 2013)

Bonito pull de casi 400 pipos para despiojar e ir a por nuevos maximos. No consigo ver el escenario de los 6xxx.


----------



## ponzi (23 Ago 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Steve ballmer se retira este año. Me lo acaba de enviar bloomberg



http://mobile.bloomberg.com/news/20...lmer-to-retire-within-next-twelve-months.html


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (23 Ago 2013)

dax(f) ha cerrado el gap del dia 15.


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Ago 2013)




----------



## Mulder (23 Ago 2013)

Sospecho que esta tarde los gringos van a repartir moderated guano, aunque es solo una sospecha, no abran posiciones con mis recomendaciones....


----------



## Ajetreo (23 Ago 2013)

ANR en el tobogán del parque del terror...


----------



## Tio Masclet (23 Ago 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> ANR en el tobogán del parque del terror...



¡Ojo! que remontamos el tobogán.


----------



## mataresfacil (23 Ago 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Interesante el hilo...sí que habeís escrito....
> 
> ...



Me tiene por la calle de la amargura, de momento me ha dado de cal y dde arena. En este momento fuera del mercado esperando, o una correccion, que si viene creo que va a ser muy fuerte, tocando los 2,50 o esperar definitivamente a que rompa los 3.

Entre 2,80 y 2,96 creo que es un valor para no estar.

Mientras te aconsejo te diviertas con otros productos, gamesa, que me ha dado ultimamente alegrias, pero otra que no se muy bien que camino tomara dspues de lo de vesta y las previsiones futuras, pero pa mi que se va hacia arriba otra vez a romper maximos.


----------



## Janus (23 Ago 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> ¡Ojo! que remontamos el tobogán.



Be careful, queda trecho. Si se superan esos máximos recientes, lo cual no es tan evidente y requieren volumen, debería ser con un velón y no yendo step by step como está yendo ahora.

Cuidado que lo pueden desplomar, no sería la primera vez.


----------



## ddddd (23 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Be careful, queda trecho. Si se superan esos máximos recientes, lo cual no es tan evidente y requieren volumen, debería ser con un velón y no yendo step by step como está yendo ahora.
> 
> Cuidado que lo pueden desplomar, no sería la primera vez.



Buenas tardes.

Janus, ¿cómo sigue viendo JC Penney?

Muchas gracias y un saludo.


----------



## mataresfacil (23 Ago 2013)

Por cierto, paulistano, tu que has tocado los warrant de bankinter, siempre hay obligacion de venta con fecha fijada o puedes vender cuando te salga?


----------



## Tio Masclet (23 Ago 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Por cierto, paulistano, tu que has tocado los warrant de bankinter, siempre hay obligacion de venta con fecha fijada o puedes vender cuando te salga?



Puedes vender cuando te salga.


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (23 Ago 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> ¡Ojo! que remontamos el tobogán.



Esque es un montaña rusa, no un tobogán. Yo hice una operación de la que salí con un -6%, pero es que lo que mal empieza mal acaba.


----------



## amago45 (23 Ago 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


>



I LOOOOVE THIIIIS COMPANYYYYY yeah !!!!
que crack 

Yo voy actualizando el CV para cuando publiquen el puesto vacante en Infojobs y tal 8:


----------



## Janus (23 Ago 2013)

ddddd dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> Janus, ¿cómo sigue viendo JC Penney?
> 
> Muchas gracias y un saludo.



No se puede saber. Parece que está haciendo un rectángulo que bien podría ser de continuación bajista pero hasta que no salga de ahí no hay que moverse. Por abajo está en 12,5 usd y por arriba está en 14,4 usd aproximadamente. Las últimas 5 velas a pesar de la volatilidad habida, han sido rojas.

Yo la he seguido especialmente en timeframe de minutos y te puedo decir que la metían papel con una facilidad pasmosa. Increíble que haya habido tanto papel. Se olía desde lejos.
También es cierto que casi todos los días alguien enchufaba de repente velas de minutos moviendo más del 0,5% del capital. Sí, en un minuto.

Tiene un montón de posiciones cortas. No hay que soñar en que eso es bueno porque en algún momento se cerrarán. Eso puede ocurrir 8 usd más abajo sin problema.

---------- Post added 23-ago-2013 at 17:12 ----------




amago45 dijo:


> I LOOOOVE THIIIIS COMPANYYYYY yeah !!!!
> que crack
> 
> Yo voy actualizando el CV para cuando publiquen el puesto vacante en Infojobs y tal 8:



En bolsa no lo están haciendo nada mal. Son una máquina de ganar dinero constantemente y de generar caja. Es una compañía que en general cae mal pero hay que ser conscientes que tiene caja para comprarse Telefónica y varios banquitos. Y lo más importante: cada año genera caja para comprarse varios top ibex.

---------- Post added 23-ago-2013 at 17:15 ----------

Podéis ver en timeframe de minutos en Alpha que tanto ayer como hoy cada vez que se lleva a los máximos, siempre aparece una vela roja intensa a modo de descarga. Los hay que no quieren que haya una fuga alcista de momento.


----------



## egarenc (23 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> No se puede saber. Parece que está haciendo un rectángulo que bien podría ser de continuación bajista pero hasta que no salga de ahí no hay que moverse. Por abajo está en 12,5 usd y por arriba está en 14,4 usd aproximadamente. Las últimas 5 velas a pesar de la volatilidad habida, han sido rojas.
> 
> Yo la he seguido especialmente en timeframe de minutos y te puedo decir que la metían papel con una facilidad pasmosa. Increíble que haya habido tanto papel. Se olía desde lejos.
> También es cierto que casi todos los días alguien enchufaba de repente velas de minutos moviendo más del 0,5% del capital. Sí, en un minuto.
> ...



a mi ese valor me marea (ANR), estoy por ponerle sl en punto de entrada y atpc.


----------



## amago45 (23 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> En bolsa no lo están haciendo nada mal. Son una máquina de ganar dinero constantemente y de generar caja. Es una compañía que en general cae mal pero hay que ser conscientes que tiene caja para comprarse Telefónica y varios banquitos. Y lo más importante: cada año genera caja para comprarse varios top ibex.



en cada PC, servidor, portatil, ... hay al menos una licencia suya ... Clin Clin Caja !!! :Aplauso:

---------- Post added 23-ago-2013 at 17:24 ----------

Adiós al porno en Canal + :8::8::8:


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (23 Ago 2013)

[/COLOR]Podéis ver en timeframe de minutos en Alpha que tanto ayer como hoy cada vez que se lleva a los máximos, siempre aparece una vela roja intensa a modo de descarga. Los hay que no quieren que haya una fuga alcista de momento.[/QUOTE]


Y eso traducido al cristiano que quiere decir? 
Tiene algun significado?
Que la están frenando? 
Que tiene potencial alcista? 
Todo lo contrario?::


----------



## paulistano (23 Ago 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Me tiene por la calle de la amargura, de momento me ha dado de cal y dde arena. En este momento fuera del mercado esperando, o una correccion, que si viene creo que va a ser muy fuerte, tocando los 2,50 o esperar definitivamente a que rompa los 3.
> 
> Entre 2,80 y 2,96 creo que es un valor para no estar.
> 
> Mientras te aconsejo te diviertas con otros productos, gamesa, que me ha dado ultimamente alegrias, pero otra que no se muy bien que camino tomara dspues de lo de vesta y las previsiones futuras, pero pa mi que se va hacia arriba otra vez a romper maximos.



Me tiene el mercao mosqueado....en el guano de esta semana entré en Gamesa y Sacyr....la putada es que entré a mitad de guano....mis stops saltaron al final del guano...y de ahí para arriba.

Ayer me resarcí un poco comprando a 2,80 y vendiendo a 2,86 en Sacyr...pero migajas comparado con lo que me jodieron:ouch:

Y ahora nada, fuera del mercao salvo el warrant8:


----------



## egarenc (23 Ago 2013)

ala, se acabó mi primera incursión en el mercado USA (ANR) con más pena que gloria, he sacado lo justo para pagar las entradas de la visita que he hecho esta mañana con la family a las bodegas Torres. 

Visita altamente rcomendable si os dejais caer por Vilafranca del P., con trenecito y cata incluida. Una empresa por la que apostaría sin dudarlo. Eso si, los vinos que venden en su tienda están mas caros que en cualquier supermercado, así que ni tocarlos. ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Ago 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> ala, se acabó mi primera incursión en el mercado USA (ANR) con más pena que gloria, he sacado lo justo para pagar las entradas de la visita que he hecho esta mañana con la family a las bodegas Torres.
> 
> Visita altamente rcomendable si os dejais caer por Vilafranca del P., con trenecito y cata incluida. Una empresa por la que apostaría sin dudarlo. Eso si, los vinos que venden en su tienda están mas caros que en cualquier supermercado, así que ni tocarlos. ::




Suele ocurrir.

Me apunto esa visita si voy por allí


----------



## bertok (23 Ago 2013)

Paso a saludar



[YOUTUBE]IdRE7yinag8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Ago 2013)

Morenas de bote!!!!!!!!


----------



## bertok (23 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Morenas de bote!!!!!!!!



Iba a hacer la gracia pero paso por respeto a las foreras que nos leen ::::::


----------



## egarenc (23 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Paso a saludar
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]IdRE7yinag8[/YOUTUBE]



a falta de guano, sus saludos siempre son bien recibidos.


----------



## ponzi (23 Ago 2013)

Desde el Minuto 50 Fernando de Bestinver analiza Portugal Telecom


[youtube]ozzKWUcnNL8[/youtube]

Al final del vídeo tenemos a Alvaro Vargas Llosa comentar brevemente su libro

http://www.amazon.es/Príncipes-valor-confunde-precio-ebook/dp/B007DMLKWU

Sobre Portugal telecom a mi no me parece que este a un mal precio, en Portugal ya han hecho todas inversiones y tienen una posición competitiva muy buena, mi única duda es con respecto a Oi, no se hasta que punto Bava sera capaz de trasladar ese buen hacer que ya ha demostrado en Portugal a Brasil y mas en un negocio muy endeudado.


----------



## egarenc (23 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Desde el Minuto 50 Fernando de Bestinver analiza Portugal Telecom
> 
> 
> [youtube]ozzKWUcnNL8[/youtube]
> ...



según tu criterio, cuales deberían ser los milestones que debería cumplir PT antes de plantearse una entrada, y que plazo estimas?


----------



## ponzi (23 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> No se puede saber. Parece que está haciendo un rectángulo que bien podría ser de continuación bajista pero hasta que no salga de ahí no hay que moverse. Por abajo está en 12,5 usd y por arriba está en 14,4 usd aproximadamente. Las últimas 5 velas a pesar de la volatilidad habida, han sido rojas.
> 
> Yo la he seguido especialmente en timeframe de minutos y te puedo decir que la metían papel con una facilidad pasmosa. Increíble que haya habido tanto papel. Se olía desde lejos.
> También es cierto que casi todos los días alguien enchufaba de repente velas de minutos moviendo más del 0,5% del capital. Sí, en un minuto.
> ...



Microsoft es un negocio espectacular, es capaz de generar mucha caja y gastar muy poco en capex es decir genera mucho free cash flow. Yo desde hace dos años los veo baratos, de hecho de las empresas mas capitalización de usa esta probablemente es de las mas baratas.Seguramente lo que ocurre es que el mercado tiene serias dudas con respecto a la continuidad del negocio.Esta claro que se enfrenta al que quizas sea el mayor reto de su historia y es conseguir posicionarse dentro del mundo movil , pueden fracasar porque el mercado tecnologico es demasiado impredecible pero siendo objetivo, la realidad es que es una empresa que ya se ha redefinido a lo largo de mas de 30 años de historia. Por poner un ejemplo en su día Bill gates se dio cuenta que no bastaba solo con controlar el mercado de los pc ya que de repente Sony a través de Playstation se estaba colando dentro de los hogares y a largo plazo el que controlase mas sistemas terminaría unificándolos y controlándolo todo, si no paraba los pies a Sony esta se haría demasiado fuerte.De hecho sin experiencia y en un tiempo récord sacaron al mercado la Xbox creando el que seguramente es el mejor mando de la historia ya sea para pc o consola, de un plumazo consiguió la integración perfecta entre consola y pc. Ahora el reto es aun mas difícil porque el mercado aprieta y ya no hay tiempo, en juego esta el control movil y a largo plazo el control total.


----------



## mataresfacil (23 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Morenas de bote!!!!!!!!



Cierto, en realidad son rubias de hogos azules.


----------



## ponzi (23 Ago 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> según tu criterio, cuales deberían ser los milestones que debería cumplir PT antes de plantearse una entrada, y que plazo estimas?



Que Brasil cree valor y eso solo pasa por reducir el endeudamiento de Oí.Son cifras un poco a brocha gorda pero date cuenta que si Oí quiebra es perder de un plumazo un negocio de 2000-3000mill (2,2-3,3 eu por acción), sin Oí PT valdrá unos 3000-3500 mill (3,3-4 eu). Un buen indicador anticipado puede ser la recompra de cortos eso y seguir el negocio de Oí, ver las noticias y que al final la aventura de Bava salga bien o salga mal.No veo apenas riesgo por los primeros 3,3 eu de valor provenientes de Portugal los otros 3 eu adicionales tienen un nivel de incertidumbre importante,llegado el momento no quedara otra que creereselo o no y lanzarse a la piscina.


----------



## bertok (23 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Desde el Minuto 50 Fernando de Bestinver analiza Portugal Telecom
> 
> 
> [youtube]ozzKWUcnNL8[/youtube]
> ...



A 3,9€ la veían como un chollo y ahora está en 2,8€.

Yo la veo como una candidata prioritaria para mi cartera pero la entrada la manda el análisis técnico.


----------



## ponzi (23 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> A 3,9€ la veían como un chollo y ahora está en 2,8€.
> 
> Yo la veo como una candidata prioritaria para mi cartera pero la entrada la manda el análisis técnico.



Lo que esta en juego es Brasil, es la única variable que ha cambiado. Oí esta muy endeudada y el negocio en Brasil ha pasado de crecer a doble digito a caer tambien a doble digito. Cuando haces negocios con tanta deuda tanto las subidas como las caídas generan fluctuaciones importantes.PT creo que es la mas apuesta mas arriesgada de todo Bestinver


----------



## vmmp29 (23 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Microsoft es un negocio espectacular, es capaz de generar mucha caja y gastar muy poco en capex es decir genera mucho free cash flow. Yo desde hace dos años los veo baratos, de hecho de las empresas mas capitalización de usa esta probablemente es de las mas baratas.Seguramente lo que ocurre es que el mercado tiene serias dudas con respecto a la continuidad del negocio.Esta claro que se enfrenta al que quizas sea el mayor reto de su historia y es conseguir posicionarse dentro del mundo movil , pueden fracasar porque el mercado tecnologico es demasiado impredecible pero siendo objetivo, la realidad es que es una empresa que ya se ha redefinido a lo largo de mas de 30 años de historia. Por poner un ejemplo en su día Bill gates se dio cuenta que no bastaba solo con controlar el mercado de los pc ya que de repente Sony a través de Playstation se estaba colando dentro de los hogares y a largo plazo el que controlase mas sistemas terminaría unificándolos y controlándolo todo, si no paraba los pies a Sony esta se haría demasiado fuerte.De hecho sin experiencia y en un tiempo récord sacaron al mercado la Xbox creando el que seguramente es el mejor mando de la historia ya sea para pc o consola, de un plumazo consiguió la integración perfecta entre consola y pc. Ahora el reto es aun mas difícil porque el mercado aprieta y ya no hay tiempo, en juego esta el control movil y a largo plazo el control total.



LO QUE NO entiendo es porque sube un 6% cuando se marcha su CEO


----------



## ponzi (23 Ago 2013)

Han puesto precio a su cabeza


http://www.eleconomista.es/empresas...allmer-planea-retirarse-dentro-de-un-ano.html


Casi 20.000 mill...hoy debe de ir de una mala leche a casa


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Ago 2013)

*[Portugal.Telecom]*


----------



## bertok (23 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Lo que esta en juego es Brasil, es la única variable que ha cambiado. Oí esta muy endeudada y el negocio en Brasil ha pasado de crecer a doble digito a caer tambien a doble digito. Cuando haces negocios con tanta deuda tanto las subidas como las caídas generan fluctuaciones importantes.PT creo que es la mas apuesta mas arriesgada de todo Bestinver



¿dan dividendo?


----------



## ponzi (23 Ago 2013)

Al menos Ballmer se estaba jugando su dinero 

http://www.pcworld.com.mx/Articulos/10640.htm

Aun conserva casi un 5% del capital


En España hemos tenido consejeros en empresas estratégicas que ni de broma tenían un 5%-10% del capital


----------



## ponzi (23 Ago 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> LO QUE NO entiendo es porque sube un 6% cuando se marcha su CEO



El mercado valora que Ms teniendo como tenia una posición de líder, Ballmer en su dia desperdicio el tiempo a favor de google y apple en los sistemas móviles.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> ¿dan dividendo?



:ouch:

http://www.telecom.pt/InternetResource/PTSite/UK/Canais/Investidores/Cotacoes/Dividendos/


----------



## bertok (23 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> :ouch:
> 
> http://www.telecom.pt/InternetResource/PTSite/UK/Canais/Investidores/Cotacoes/Dividendos/



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Me has dejado alucinado con el enlace ::::::

Voy a recuperar el ánimo con las dávalos 8:


----------



## ponzi (23 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> :ouch:
> 
> http://www.telecom.pt/InternetResource/PTSite/UK/Canais/Investidores/Cotacoes/Dividendos/











bertok dijo:


> ¿dan dividendo?



Lo han reducido a 0,10 aunque yo soy de la hipótesis que viendo como esta Oí directamente tenían que haberlo cancelado.Creo que es una apuesta bastante arriesgada ,no creo que el problema de Brasil se solución de un día para otro.Va a ser una acción complicada.


----------



## egarenc (23 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:
> 
> Me has dejado alucinado con el enlace ::::::
> 
> Voy a recuperar el ánimo con las dávalos 8:



tienes que variar la dieta bertok, te presento a las hermanas 'Recibelos'


----------



## bertok (23 Ago 2013)




----------



## ponzi (23 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> *[Portugal.Telecom]*



Muy bueno el grafico.Al margen del respeto que tengo a Bestinver ahora mismo coincido con tu anslisis,es mejor no estar en el valor.El potencial de PT si valoramos a 0 Oi es muy bajo,hasta 3,3-3,5 pero no mucho mas.La clave esta en ver si de verdad reestructuran Oi y la participacion sube de valor,entonces pt ira detras, estariamos hablando de 5-6,5.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Muy bueno el grafico.Al margen del respeto que tengo a Bestinver ahora mismo coincido con tu anslisis,es mejor no estar en el valor.El potencial de PT si valoramos a 0 Oi es muy bajo,hasta 3,3-3,5 pero no mucho mas.La clave esta en ver si de verdad reestructuran Oi y la participacion sube de valor,entonces pt ira detras, estariamos hablando de 5-6,5.



Ponzi, no te engañes. Los gráficos son buenos si sirven para ganar dinero. Con PT solo saque un 4 y algo %. Más que para ganar este gráfico me ha servido para no perder entrando en el valor a destiempo 

Hay que estar atentos a ver como aguanta la directriz verde esperar la ruptura del canal bajista azul al alza. IMHO


----------



## egarenc (23 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Muy bueno el grafico.Al margen del respeto que tengo a Bestinver ahora mismo coincido con tu anslisis,es mejor no estar en el valor.El potencial de PT si valoramos a 0 Oi es muy bajo,hasta 3,3-3,5 pero no mucho mas.La clave esta en ver si de verdad reestructuran Oi y la participacion sube de valor,entonces pt ira detras, estariamos hablando de 5-6,5.



bueno Ponzi, si el peor de los escenarios es un potencial de revalorización del 20% y te da un 3,5% de dividendio anual, tampoco tengo la sensación de que el que se meta a estos precios esté haciendo algo descabellado. Si vas a largo, claro. Si te sale bien y brasil mejora, estos precios igual no los vuelves a ver.


----------



## amago45 (23 Ago 2013)

Telefónica inquieta a Prisa con la demora en la compra de su tele de pago Canal+ - Noticias de Empresas
Nada nuevo


----------



## ponzi (23 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ponzi, no te engañes. Los gráficos son buenos si sirven para ganar dinero. Con PT solo saque un 4 y algo %. Más que para ganar este gráfico me ha servido para no perder entrando en el valor a destiempo
> 
> Hay que estar atentos a ver como aguanta la directriz verde esperar la ruptura del canal bajista azul al alza. IMHO



Donde tu ves una linea verde yo veo a Brasil







egarenc dijo:


> bueno Ponzi, si el peor de los escenarios es un potencial de revalorización del 20% y te da un 3,5% de dividendio anual, tampoco tengo la sensación de que el que se meta a estos precios esté haciendo algo descabellado. Si vas a largo, claro. Si te sale bien y brasil mejora, estos precios igual no los vuelves a ver.





Si , el analisis seria correcto. Aunque a corto si Brasil se despeña pues igual vemos una caida extra del 30%, Pt no va a ser un camino de rosas.Viendo los antecedentes de Bava por muy mal que este Oi supongo que hara algo.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (23 Ago 2013)

Pues Apple mientras tanto lleva unas cuentas jornadas bailando sobre la linea de los 500 sin moverse un ápice.

Eso es señal de que va a romper por arriba o por abajo.

Joder, parezco el jato::


----------



## ponzi (23 Ago 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> Telefónica inquieta a Prisa con la demora en la compra de su tele de pago Canal+ - Noticias de Empresas
> Nada nuevo



Deja deja que se demore.Con suerte Tef se queda digital + por 900-1000 mill


----------



## Janus (23 Ago 2013)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> [/COLOR]Podéis ver en timeframe de minutos en Alpha que tanto ayer como hoy cada vez que se lleva a los máximos, siempre aparece una vela roja intensa a modo de descarga. Los hay que no quieren que haya una fuga alcista de momento.




Y eso traducido al cristiano que quiere decir? 
Tiene algun significado?
Que la están frenando? 
Que tiene potencial alcista? 
Todo lo contrario?::[/QUOTE]

Cada vez que asoma el morro, capón. O le asoma con fuerza o le van a dar de ostias hacia abajo. Cuando no termina de subir, termina bajando.

Está por ver pero tiene que resolver si subir o si bajar, o si bajar o si subir.


----------



## bertok (23 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Donde tu ves una linea verde yo veo a Brasil
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los 2 últimos meses le ha destrozado el brutal movimiento del real.

Está en seguimiento


----------



## Janus (23 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> ¿dan dividendo?



daban ::


----------



## ponzi (23 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Los 2 últimos meses le ha destrozado el brutal movimiento del real.
> 
> Está en seguimiento



Y la deuda...tienen un potosi


----------



## Janus (23 Ago 2013)

Espero que hayan sido fieles a los stops en BES. Para eso valen, para cuando ocurre lo no evidente.

---------- Post added 23-ago-2013 at 21:52 ----------

Está bastante más entretenida que lo que me imaginaba.

Watch Pacific Castellano900 avi


----------



## egarenc (23 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> daban ::



A ver centremonos...







...que se ha dicho que dan 10cts. de dividendo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Ago 2013)

Janus, no veo una peli CAM ni de coña...


----------



## jopitxujo (23 Ago 2013)

Como no tengo nada especial para comentar en bolsa y es viernes:


----------



## Claca (23 Ago 2013)

Curioso lo de CAF, cumplía el guión perfectamente congestionando en la zona delimitada:



Claca dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...say-to-pandoro-not-today-248.html#post9266359
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...pero ha roto por arriba :8:. Eso deja el valor en una buena situación teniendo en cuenta que el mercado está pidiendo a gritos una corrección, pues se aleja de la zona de soporte crítica y pone sobre la mesa un escenario totalmente distinto.


----------



## juanfer (23 Ago 2013)

http://economia.elpais.com/economia/2013/08/23/actualidad/1377289566_213838.html


Pandoro is coming.


----------



## bertok (23 Ago 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Lagarde alerta sobre el riesgo de acabar con las ayudas de los bancos centrales | Economía | EL PAÍS
> 
> 
> Pandoro is coming.



La zorra en el congreso de los psicópatas del planeta ...

Nunca dirá una verdad ni a tiros.


----------



## ghkghk (24 Ago 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Curioso lo de CAF, cumplía el guión perfectamente congestionando en la zona delimitada:
> 
> 
> 
> ...pero ha roto por arriba :8:. Eso deja el valor en una buena situación teniendo en cuenta que el mercado está pidiendo a gritos una corrección, pues se aleja de la zona de soporte crítica y pone sobre la mesa un escenario totalmente distinto.



Qué bien pintas lo que veo en mi cabeza... Deberías hacer retratos robot para la policía, que con una descripción "moreno, sin bigote y dos ojos" te pintan exactamente al ladrón de tu iwatch.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ponzi (24 Ago 2013)

jajajajajaja


Estos se han pensado que son la Fed 

http://www.eleconomista.es/mercados...res-para-frenar-la-depreciacion-del-real.html


----------



## Janus (24 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Janus, no veo una peli CAM ni de coña...



No es CAM.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (24 Ago 2013)

Echando un vistazo a lo que comentan los de Bestinver el 2012 y el 2011, parece que una de sus apuestas claras es PT. Si miramos el gráfico histórico el valor de la acción se encuentra en mínimos (aunque claro que puede seguir bajando).
La cuestión es que Paramés y cía vieron atractivo el precio en 4 euros la acción y desde entonces se ha desplomado por debajo de tres. Siguiendo el propio discurso de Bestinver de comprar cuando todo el mundo vende y escapa por patas (precio bajo, miedo, temor), no sería una buena opción para entrar pensando en el medio plazo?
Y otra cosa, y tengo miedo decirlo pero.. esta caída desde entonces, no será que el mercado está descontando el peligro de Brasil?ienso:


----------



## ponzi (24 Ago 2013)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Echando un vistazo a lo que comentan los de Bestinver el 2012 y el 2011, parece que una de sus apuestas claras es PT. Si miramos el gráfico histórico el valor de la acción se encuentra en mínimos (aunque claro que puede seguir bajando).
> La cuestión es que Paramés y cía vieron atractivo el precio en 4 euros la acción y desde entonces se ha desplomado por debajo de tres. Siguiendo el propio discurso de Bestinver de comprar cuando todo el mundo vende y escapa por patas (precio bajo, miedo, temor), no sería una buena opción para entrar pensando en el medio plazo?
> Y otra cosa, y tengo miedo decirlo pero.. esta caída desde entonces, no será que el mercado está descontando el peligro de Brasil?ienso:



Les ha pillado el toro.Si que es verdad que han metido unos buenos millones pero una buena cantidad ha sido durante el ultimo año, han promediado a la baja, y para nada es el valor donde mas hayan invertido.De cara a la galería dicen que es una de sus mejores apuestas pero si te fijas nunca mencionan el problema Brasil, yo viendo como esta Oí tengo dudas y seguramente no tengo ni la décima parte de la información que manejan ellos así que supongo que deben de saber la que hay montada por Brasil.


http://investing.businessweek.com/r...dataset=balanceSheet&period=A&currency=native


Cuanto mas se ha endeudado Oí mas ha caído su cotizacion


----------



## juanfer (24 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> La zorra en el congreso de los psicópatas del planeta ...
> 
> Nunca dirá una verdad ni a tiros.



Saben que cuando retiren la QE3 entraremos en un ciclo bajista hasta que empieze la QE4.

No veremos en esta vida la recuperación y ningún crecimiento del 3% anual.


----------



## Kennedy (24 Ago 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Por cierto, paulistano, tu que has tocado los warrant de bankinter, siempre hay obligacion de venta con fecha fijada o puedes vender cuando te salga?



Puedes vender cuando te salga. Pero hay que vigilar qué warrants compras porque en alguno actualizan el precio solo una vez por semana y te pierdes las plusvis... El banco nunca pierde...


----------



## ponzi (24 Ago 2013)

Hombre nuestros amigos de Deloitte y esta vez junto con gescartera


http://www.eleconomista.es/empresas...on-de-euros-por-errores-en-una-auditoria.html


No descansan ni en verano...a este paso van a tener que cambiarse el nombre


----------



## mataresfacil (24 Ago 2013)

Cuidado que estan preparando algo, fin de estimulos + guerra Siria.

La suma cuadra perfectamente, cuidado, cuidado que parece que septiembre puede convertirse en octubre.


----------



## R3v3nANT (24 Ago 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Cuidado que estan preparando algo, fin de estimulos + guerra Siria.
> 
> La suma cuadra perfectamente, cuidado, cuidado que parece que septiembre puede convertirse en octubre.



Estamos en liquidez y listos para disparar, los precios están marcados.







Un saludo a todos, intento leerles si el jet lag no acaba conmigo ::


----------



## ponzi (24 Ago 2013)

Por lo visto el año que viene Bestinver editará todas las cartas de Warren buffet en Español.


http://www.amazon.com/Berkshire-Hat...&qid=1377338004&sr=8-7&keywords=warren+buffet

Va a ser un libro imprescindible


----------



## hydra69 (24 Ago 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Cuidado que estan preparando algo, fin de estimulos + guerra Siria.
> 
> La suma cuadra perfectamente, cuidado, cuidado que parece que septiembre puede convertirse en octubre.



La guerra en siria es más que probable..obama ha dado un toque al pentágono...y rusia está pidiendo explicaciones a los sirios,porque no se lo creen.

US readies possible missile strike against Syria - report ? RT News


Materials implicating Syrian govt in chemical attack prepared before incident ? Russia ? RT News


----------



## tonuel (24 Ago 2013)

Muy buenas señores....!!!!

Después de las vacaciones y aprovechando que septiembre y octubre están al caer me paso a saludar y a recordarle a todo el mundo que saque su dinero del país... como sea...


----------



## Tonto Simon (24 Ago 2013)

tonuel dijo:


> Muy buenas señores....!!!!
> 
> Después de las vacaciones y aprovechando que septiembre y octubre están al caer me paso a saludar y a recordarle a todo el mundo que saque su dinero del país... como sea...



Y como viene siendo costumbre todos los octubres:Baile:


----------



## egarenc (24 Ago 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Y como viene siendo costumbre todos los octubres:Baile:



Será en octubre, lonchafinismo, porqueyolovalguista, siemprealcismo....son nuestras costumbres y hay que respetarlas jeje


----------



## ponzi (24 Ago 2013)

tonuel dijo:


> Muy buenas señores....!!!!
> 
> Después de las vacaciones y aprovechando que septiembre y octubre están al caer me paso a saludar y a recordarle a todo el mundo que saque su dinero del país... como sea...



[youtube]pnCcwhjqZYg[/youtube]

Merkel aprueba tu post


----------



## ponzi (24 Ago 2013)

Han desfasado tanto con la maquinita que ya ni la tinta funciona

http://noticias.lainformacion.com/e...un-error-de-impresion_DCROF2dgBao9Z6OHCUDrX4/


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Han desfasado tanto con la *maquinista *que ya ni la tinta no funciona
> 
> EEUU elimina 30 millones de dólares en billetes de 100 por un error de impresión ? Finanzas (general) ? Noticias, última hora, vídeos y fotos de Finanzas (general) en lainformacion.com


----------



## bertok (24 Ago 2013)

tonuel dijo:


> Muy buenas señores....!!!!
> 
> Después de las vacaciones y aprovechando que septiembre y octubre están al caer me paso a saludar y a recordarle a todo el mundo que saque su dinero del país... como sea...



Prepara los certificados ...


----------



## ponzi (24 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>



Es el corrector de la tablet, hace lo que quiere.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Ago 2013)

Es el subconsciente, que hace lo que quiere...


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (24 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Les ha pillado el toro.Si que es verdad que han metido unos buenos millones pero una buena cantidad ha sido durante el ultimo año, han promediado a la baja, y para nada es el valor donde mas hayan invertido.De cara a la galería dicen que es una de sus mejores apuestas pero si te fijas nunca mencionan el problema Brasil, yo viendo como esta Oí tengo dudas y seguramente no tengo ni la décima parte de la información que manejan ellos así que supongo que deben de saber la que hay montada por Brasil.
> 
> 
> OI SA-ADR (OIBR:New York Consolidated): Financial Statements - Businessweek
> ...



Si han metido el ultimo año promediando a la baja es porque confían y sigue perfectamente la estrategia repetida por Paramés de comprar cuando parece que todo esta perdido y todo el mundo huye. Comprar abajo y vender arriba, vaya.

Yo para el medio plazo la veo bastante interesante. 8:


----------



## ponzi (24 Ago 2013)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Si han metido el ultimo año promediando a la baja es porque confían y sigue perfectamente la estrategia repetida por Paramés de comprar cuando parece que todo esta perdido y todo el mundo huye. Comprar abajo y vender arriba, vaya.
> 
> Yo para el medio plazo la veo bastante interesante. 8:



Si pero para meter poquito y con cabeza.En Oi son muchos millones los que tiene que apoquinar via deuda.Si os fijais 3000 mill para PT no es un valor arbitrario,de hecho cuando vendieron vivo por 7500 mill la cotizacion subio a 10,5.Si descontamos esos 7500 mill de vivo, da 3,3-3,5 centimo arriba centimo abajo.La duda aqui es cuanto valdra Oi dentro de unos años.


----------



## overdrive1979 (24 Ago 2013)

¿Algún forero se atreve a pronosticar cuánto se desplomaría el churribex si antes del fin de sesión de mañana cayesen misiles en Siria?
¿Cuánto subiría el Brent?

:


----------



## ponzi (24 Ago 2013)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> ¿Algún forero se atreve a pronosticar cuánto se desplomaría el churribex si antes del fin de sesión de sesión de mañana cayesen misiles en Siria?
> ¿Cuánto subiría el Brent?
> 
> :



Eso es como intentar leer los posos del cafe.Nadie puede predecir la magnitud del movimiento a priori.Evidentemente a corto plazo veriamos fuertes caidas.


----------



## bertok (24 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Si pero para meter poquito y con cabeza.En Oi son muchos millones los que tiene que apoquinar via deuda.Si os fijais 3000 mill para PT no es un valor arbitrario,de hecho cuando vendieron vivo por 7500 mill la cotizacion subio a 10,5.Si descontamos esos 7500 mill de vivo, da 3,3-3,5 centimo arriba centimo abajo.La duda aqui es cuanto valdra Oi dentro de unos años.



El dividendo tributa tanto en Portugal como en España. Con Portugal, ¿hay posibilidad de recuperar parte de la retención a través del IRPF?.


----------



## ponzi (24 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> El dividendo tributa tanto en Portugal como en España. Con Portugal, ¿hay posibilidad de recuperar parte de la retención a través del IRPF?.



Tributa parecido y si la doble imposicion se puede recuperar pero no merece la pena a no ser que sean cantudades grandes.No veo que Pt sea una inversion facil,Oi debe demasiado.


----------



## Janus (24 Ago 2013)

About telcos como Portugal Telecom y Telefónica.

Ponzi: he invertido un poco de mi tiempo en analizar los números de estas dos empresas. Este ejercicio vale para poco porque el análisis fundamental tiene un problema de timing que a veces excede la capacidad de aguantar de los humanos. A veces cuando uno tiene razón, son los biznietos quienes lo corroboran. Mientras tanto, ajo y agua lo cual es muy duro y no merece la pena malgastar la vida inversora en llegar demasiado pronto.

Desde el punto de vista de valoración de los beneficios, decir que ambos tienen PER similares (12,32 TEF y 11,71 PT). Es cierto que es un parámetro muy mediocre porque se deja fuera la deuda por lo que vamos a saltar al EV/EBITD y vemos que también son similares (4,25 TEF y 4,63 PT) aunque hay que decir que TEF es más barata.

Cuidado que en PT hay una sensación extendida de que está barata porque se la ha visto a 7 euros no hace tanto y ahora está en 2,8 euros. Conviene recordar lo que cuchillo, caer, coger ....

Desde mi humilde punto de vista, Portugal Telecom tiene problemas muy graves cuya solución no está en su mano al tratarse de condicionantes de contorno.

-Su capitalización viene a ser un 25%-30% del EV (vs. el 50% aprox en TEF). Esto, como pasaba en su día en Gamesa y FCC puede suponer una ventaja si se deviene una situación de rápido turnover en donde comienza una brutal actividad de rebalanceo entre el EV y el equity. Pero sinceramente, no veo nada que lo posibilite. Absolutamente nada porque sus mercados son los que son y es más fácil interpretar que irán a peor que a mejor.

-Diversificación: en TEF existe al menos una cierta barrera de contención en cuanto a que el volumen de negocio está bastante diversificado y más que quieren que esté porque se está demostrando que quieren comprar negocios de KPN en Alemania etc.... Obviamente, Alierta quizá sea un bobo pero sus ejecutivos y la manada de buenos profesionales de Mckinsey que le asesoran no lo son por lo que claramente le están avisando de que hay que depender menos de Latam. Y aquí la ventaja es que TEF tiene capacidad de inversión que es algo que no tiene ni por asomo Portugal Telecom así que están medio condenado al fuerte peso que tienen en Brasil. Oí ya está anticipando, como buen alumno aventajado que es, lo que se va a contraer el negocio en Brasil.

-Atonía en el mercado: la cotización de las telcos está en general muy lastrada porque no son ya mercados de crecimiento y porque están endeudados hasta las trancas. Es curioso que se está produciendo una situación clara de tendencia a la concentración en un sector muy endeudado. Solo los que tengan capacidad de invertir (no me refiero en red y sí a poner foco en transacciones corporativas) van a salir adelante. Desde este punto de vista, está muy claro que Portugal Telecom no va a ser comprador pero tiene la desgracia de que tampoco va a ser "comprado" porque no tiene atractivo ni desde la óptica del negocio ni desde la óptica del producto ni desde la óptica de la diversificación geográfica.

-El país de origen manda, joder que si manda: Todos sabéis que la bolsa se mueve por flujos de capitales. Cuando el dinero pone el ojo en un país y se pone a comprar ...... todo sube. De ahí es por lo que a veces un negocio, siendo el mismo, pasa de PER 10 a PER 16. Alierta lo sabe bien y por eso siempre ha tratado de aparecer sexy a los grandes fondos internacionales. A veces el negocio no da para lucirse y entonces se emplean otras tácticas como es la política del dividendo.

-Dividendo: Alierta, ahora hace un año, aprendió una lección que jamás olvidará. Sabe que en España manda él por ser castuzo e influyente pero fuera de nuestras fronteras no es tan fácil. Se la jugó quitando el dividendo (muestra muy clara de que iba a arriesgar porque diversificarse en Alemania es capital para ellos ante lo que ven que viene en Brasil) y acto seguido hubo una estampida brutal de los grandes fondos internacionales que invierten buscando dividendos. En especial, fue dolorosa la salida en tropel del fondo noruego. Es por eso, y no por cualquier otro ejercicio, el que han recuperado el dividendo y en cuanto puedan lo vuelven a poner en el 10% para que vuelvan los grandes fondos internacionales.
Sin embargo, en Portugal Telecom no estaban consiguiendo captar a los grandes fondos internacionales ni con un dividendo superior al 10%. Pues ahora menos que lo han dividido por 3 prácticamente. Ahora veremos el por qué.

-¿Qué espera el mercado de la empresa?
En Telefónica el mercado se espera que acierten con las decisiones de estrategia de negocio porque le suponen, a Telefónica, la capacidad suficiente de invertir en transacciones corporativas sin necesidad de eliminar el dividendo. Más bien al contrario.
Sin embargo, Portugal Telecom ha laminado claramente su dividendo y no lo ha hecho por tocar los huevos a los inversores. Lo ha hecho porque necesita dinero ya que se barrunta que terminará llegando una ampliación de capital para reconducir la actividad en Oí (y no está claro porque hay que ver si allí tienen un problema de negocio o de inversión). Por eso, no estoy de acuerdo que Portugal Telecom tiene una inversión de 3.000M en ese país. Va a ser más porque va a tener que invertir.

-Devaluación de los negocios: A Portugal Telecom le está doliendo mucho que tiene una inversión muy relevante en Brasil y se está devaluando de forma exponencial por la debilidad del real. De hecho, se espera que el real va a seguir cayendo con lo que al final los amigos de Portugal Telecom van a poder decir que compraron que parecía barato pero realmente han pagado el doble. Invertir en un negocio cuya valoración en dinero se devalúa es lo mismo que invertir en una acción en bolsa que está en tendencia bajista y sigue bajista por mucho tiempo. Sobran más explicaciones. 

-Target de actividad corporativa: Saben que soy de los que dicen que media Europa va a ser comprada por la ingente cantidad de dolares en caja de las empresas usanas. La única protección que tienen es inflar las valoraciones en bolsa para dificultar esos procesos de concentración o diversificación geográfica por parte de las "grandes" usanas. Ayer estuve comiendo con ese amigo que alguna vez he comentado por aquí que curra en Londres en un fondo de inversión. Me dijo que encima de la mesa sobre el acuerdo comercial entre USA y UE está el tema de mayor facilidad para el ejercicio recíproco de transacciones corporativas. Los usanos no pegan puntada sin hilo.
Telefónica claramente va a ser target de algún proceso (difícil pensar que comprando a lo grande y fácil pensar que siendo comprada). Sea como sea, subirá por la diversificación, por interés patrio en que esté caro o porque habrá una sobreprima en el mercado (con OPA en firme o con OPA barruntándose).
Eso no va a pasar con Portugal porque los grandes van a tirar a los grandes y desde luego no van a poner su pasta en un negocio en Portugal por muy bueno que sea. Ya saben que antes hemos dicho lo inconveniente que es invertir en un negocio que se devalúa por la moneda.

Dicho todo esto, no veo nada atractivo en Portugal Telecom y sí muchos nubarrones. Ya verán lo que tardan en Brasil en hacer una ampliación de capital que Portugal Telecom va a tener que liderar. Tampoco veo ningún trigger claro que active una recuperación rápida de los ratios sobre deuda de forma que el equity se dispararía como ha sido el caso de Gamesa (que como empresa sigue igual de mierda pero debe bastante menos dinero que antes).

Conclusión: Es muy discutible que haya que estar invertido en el sector Telecom (yo creo que sí porque hay suficientes barreras de protección antes bajadas reales de las inversiones que como particulares podamos hacer ahí) pero desde luego que si se hacen, Portugal Telecom no parece la mejor. Luego vendrá el mercado y hará lo que tenga que hacer lo cual siempre pasará por hacer caso omiso a los análisis fundamentales (si fuera tan secillo como aplicar el AF, todo el mundo ganaría pasta).

P.D: Piensen: por qué en las grandes subidas del último año se ha dado la circunstancias de que PT ha estado bajando y bajando?. Yo les anticipo una parte de la respuesta: el dinero se va de Portugal y eso se añada a que el dinero no va a Portugal.

*Nunca inviertan porque lo ha hecho Bestinver ya que estos señores pasado un tiempo desinvierten y dicen que era una trampa de valor. Ustedes se quedan con cara de salchicha.
*


----------



## R3v3nANT (24 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> El dividendo tributa tanto en Portugal como en España. Con Portugal, ¿hay posibilidad de recuperar parte de la retención a través del IRPF?.



Hay tratados para DDI con todos los países de la OCDE.


----------



## ponzi (24 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> About telcos como Portugal Telecom y Telefónica.
> 
> Ponzi: he invertido un poco de mi tiempo en analizar los números de estas dos empresas. Este ejercicio vale para poco porque el análisis fundamental tiene un problema de timing que a veces excede la capacidad de aguantar de los humanos. A veces cuando uno tiene razón, son los biznietos quienes lo corroboran. Mientras tanto, ajo y agua lo cual es muy duro y no merece la pena malgastar la vida inversora en llegar demasiado pronto.
> 
> ...



Totalmemte de acuerdo con tu post.Ahora mismo a no ser que salga una tecnologia innovadora cuya implantacion sea rapida y al margen de las telecos creo que es muy dificil que a corto nadie les quite el negocio.A mi me parece que lo peor de Tef ya lo hemos visto ahora no estoy tan seguro con Oi y en gran medida eso afecta a Pt.Yo estoy mas tranquilo en Tef que en Pt ,por una cuestion de diversificacion geografica.Sobre Bestinver pues hay que tener cuidado con seguirles sin analizar las empresas o los graficos ,daros cuenta que es un 5%-6% de la cartera,ellos hacen rebalanceos de su cartera cada dia (ojo porque pt creo que es de las apuestas mas arriesgadas de bestinver).Es fundamental cuando se entre en una empresa sea por el motivo que sea valorar los puntos fuertes y debiles de cada negocio.


----------



## atman (24 Ago 2013)

Buenas tardes... bien hallados...!!

Irse de vacaciones es sanísimo... hasta para la operativa en bolsa.

He ojeado tres o cuatro páginas para ver que han echo ustedes estos días... Y veo que nuestro leoncio de cabecera nos ha honrado con su presencia de nuevo... Pero se "olvidó" ayer de decirnos como veía la cosa... habrá que esperar un poco a ver si esa especie de rebote marca un mínimo duradero o si seguimos para bingo... 1500 there we go!!

Veo que alguien hablaba de Abercrombie... para definir su problema me bastan cuatro letras: ZARA. Por otro lado, sobre todo en los últimos tiempos, han ido haciendo amigos por todas partes: no venden tallas grandes para mujer y su CEO dijo públicamente que sólo quería gente guapa en sus tiendas.

Abercrombie & Fitch Worst Controversies - Business Insider


Estupenda la noticia de que Ballmer se va... y ya he visto que no he sido el único que se ha alegrado... ahora esperemos a lo bueno por conocer...

Respecto a los relojes teléfono... no, yo tampoco acabo de verlo... pero habrá que esperar al modelo final. Respecto a si telefono de Apple se nos llevará al huerto... me temo que en esta ocasión lo van a tener más difícil, porque Samsung está literalmente encima de ello. No hay "Blue Ocean" que aporte una ventaja competitiva de salida. ¿os digo más? Para mí que todos los que lanzan el dispositivo saben que no va a llegar lejos... pero consideran que deben bloquear la acción de sus rivales. Absurdo.

Otras cositas...

Goldman: Hedge Fund Short Positions - Business Insider








No están esperando a los 1600 para empezara sacar la pasta...


----------



## R3v3nANT (24 Ago 2013)

Pedazo de post Janus :baba: :Aplauso:

¿Alguien trabaja con el Citi en España?

Tuve una reunión con ellos hace un par de meses (Ponzi tengo pendiente perseguirte para que me des nociones sobre Fondos de inversión :o ) y estoy mirando en su web que precios tienen para buy and hold de acciones, pero no lo indican.

Me atrae que te dejan abrir cuentas en sus entidades en el extranjero y en teoría las transferencias son gratuitas (así como la conversión en divisas). Está bien para tener algo de dinero fuera del país en cash, en moneda distinta del euro y además tengo un amigo en Philly que es platero ultraortodoxo y consigue los Silver Eagle a buen precio (hacer una transferencia desde aquí a EEUU es una sangría con un banco comercial al uso).

Ayer los señores de Barclays me dieron de baja las tarjetas de crédito y débito DE NUEVO, no sé que putos problemas de seguridad tienen, me hicieron lo mismo el año pasado sin previo aviso, suerte que iba acompañado y que era el último día de viaje, pero es para meterles un puro, te dejan en el extranjero sin tarjetas yendo sin cash gggrrrrr Esta semana iré a la oficina a cerrar la cuenta y a hacer un remake de Un día de furia, Gordon Gekko no es el único buen papel de Michael Douglas


----------



## Janus (24 Ago 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Pedazo de post Janus :baba: :Aplauso:
> 
> ¿Alguien trabaja con el Citi en España?
> 
> ...




Pues he abierto un hilo sobre el SAREB también en plan literato que creo que es muy jugoso y está basado en "info buena".


----------



## atman (24 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Pues he abierto un hilo sobre el SAREB también en plan literato que creo que es muy jugoso y está basado en "info buena".



Y aún está en el principal o hay que ir a buscarlo a Temas calientes?


----------



## R3v3nANT (24 Ago 2013)

atman dijo:


> Y aún está en el principal o hay que ir a buscarlo a Temas calientes?



Aquí siempre hay que regañar a los parroquianos para que pongan el puñetero link....y va para usted también  He ido a buscar el post de MM a ver que me he perdido :cook:

Le echo un ojo al hilo de la SAREB, hay algo que no expliquen en Economía Directa y Canal Zero?


----------



## Janus (24 Ago 2013)

atman dijo:


> Y aún está en el principal o hay que ir a buscarlo a Temas calientes?



Creo que es lo suficientemente bueno como para que los moderadores se fapeen con él en el principal ::

---------- Post added 24-ago-2013 at 20:47 ----------




R3v3nANT dijo:


> Aquí siempre hay que regañar a los parroquianos para que pongan el puñetero link....y va para usted también  He ido a buscar el post de MM a ver que me he perdido :cook:
> 
> Le echo un ojo al hilo de la SAREB, hay algo que no expliquen en Economía Directa y Canal Zero?



Viene la verdad.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Ago 2013)




----------



## R3v3nANT (24 Ago 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> Abercrombie & Fitch cede un 20% tras ganar 33% menos en el segundo trimestre - elEconomista.es
> 
> no puede ser!!!, si cada vez que voy a los USA una maleta es SOLO para traer chaquetas suyas  :ouch:



Lo mejor de Abercrombie son las dependientas, con diferencia. A mi esas chaquetas que parecen chalecos reflectantes con capucha no me van mucho, tengo algo de ellos por diferenciación, pero desde que han abierto tienda en Madrid cualquiera puede vestirla :abajo:
Eso sí, le da cien vueltas a Hollister y mira que soy pro west coast 

P.D.: Reflote épico ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Ago 2013)

Link coño ya!!!!!


----------



## ponzi (24 Ago 2013)

http://img.trendencias.com/2011/10/af4.jpg


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> http://img.trendencias.com/2011/10/af4.jpg



<!-- copy and paste. Modify height and width if desired. --> <a href="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/2da0b1b4-ce71-4ab7-9749-3af35bec0c2f/08.24.2013-21.22.png"><img class="embeddedObject" src="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/2da0b1b4-ce71-4ab7-9749-3af35bec0c2f/08.24.2013-21.22.png" width="768" height="359" border="0" /></a>



Bien Pozi, bien!!!!!!


----------



## loblesa (24 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Link coño ya!!!!!



Debiera ser este...
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...spana-abstenerse-pardillos-y-seguidistas.html


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Ago 2013)

loblesa dijo:


> Debiera ser este...
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...spana-abstenerse-pardillos-y-seguidistas.html



Lo decía por el reflote del que hablaba Reve


----------



## ponzi (24 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> <!-- copy and paste. Modify height and width if desired. --> <a href="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/2da0b1b4-ce71-4ab7-9749-3af35bec0c2f/08.24.2013-21.22.png"><img class="embeddedObject" src="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/2da0b1b4-ce71-4ab7-9749-3af35bec0c2f/08.24.2013-21.22.png" width="768" height="359" border="0" /></a>
> 
> 
> 
> Bien Pozi, bien!!!!!!





Pues yo si las veo...eso es que le han visto cara de pirata y no quieren arriesgarse a subir a su barco, no vaya a ser que se queden sin ropa


----------



## R3v3nANT (24 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Lo decía por el reflote del que hablaba Reve



Era la respuesta al mensaje de Monlovi.... malditas pelirrojas, qué tendrán ::

Paso a liarla al hilo de Janus


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Ago 2013)

Acabo de descubrir la reencarnación de Hefesto:












Jay Fisher: Knife Maker, Artist, Photographer, Writer; Home Page


----------



## R3v3nANT (24 Ago 2013)

Ustec mira cosah mu raras por el internés.


----------



## Claca (24 Ago 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Lo mejor de Abercrombie son las dependientas, con diferencia. A mi esas chaquetas que parecen chalecos reflectantes con capucha no me van mucho, tengo algo de ellos por diferenciación, pero desde que han abierto tienda en Madrid cualquiera puede vestirla :abajo:
> Eso sí, le da cien vueltas a Hollister y mira que soy pro west coast
> 
> P.D.: Reflote épico ::



A mí me regalan ropa suya simplemente para que la lleve:







Estos y los de Monster Energy patrocinan mis entrenos, de hecho.


----------



## HisHoliness (24 Ago 2013)

Claca dijo:


> A mí me regalan ropa suya simplemente para que la lleve:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Te estas poniendo fuerte cabron.


----------



## Claca (24 Ago 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Te estas poniendo fuerte cabron.



Lo mejor es que con la máscara no se ve lo del pelo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Ago 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Lo mejor es que con la máscara no se ve lo del pelo



A quien vas a engañar! Esa foto es de tu primo!!!!!

Eso o andas hasta los hogos de heteroides de esos :no::no::no:


----------



## ponzi (25 Ago 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Pedazo de post Janus :baba: :Aplauso:
> 
> ¿Alguien trabaja con el Citi en España?
> 
> ...



El tema de los fondos es algo muy delicado, si eliges Renta fija tienes que tener cuidado donde y como inviertes y si eliges renta variable estas condicionado al buen hacer del gestor. Yo en Renta variable del único que me fió 100% porque me leído todos sus informes y he visto su trayectoria durante mas de 20 años, es de Bestinver.

Si aun así quieres mirar algo por ahí te doy algunas ideas:

http://www.franklintempleton.com.es

Templeton tiene bastante variedad igual que blacrock

Aquí tienes otros tantos por áreas y sectores

https://www.unience.com/blogs-econo...ondos_mas_populares_en_unience_por_categorias

Y luego un amigo me ha hablado muy bien de Cartesio

https://www.unience.com/product/Funds/ES0182527038

Te metas donde te metas miralo bien y estate seguro que controlas el 100% de la cartera y mira el seguimiento de los gestores pero de un año ni dos si no de una década.En general procura alejarte de los fondos gestionados por banca comercial minorista a excepción de algún caso muy concreto (1 entre 10.000). Luego tienes los fondos índice que la verdad no están nada mal y son muy fáciles de entender sobre todo si sigues la bolsa a diario.


----------



## mataresfacil (25 Ago 2013)

Claca dijo:


> A mí me regalan ropa suya simplemente para que la lleve:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No jodas que eres el Aflett, el que no quieren de Batman ni a tiros.


----------



## ponzi (25 Ago 2013)

Estoy leyendo el libro de Vargas Llosa y es pura prosa, que manera de escribir, vaya talento.

http://inbestia.com/blogs/post/john-law-y-la-historia-de-una-burbuja-financiera-en-el-siglo-xviii

Gracias al libro he descubierto una nueva burbuja que hasta ahora desconocía, la de law y el mississippi


----------



## ponzi (25 Ago 2013)

Como son los bollicaos transgenicos de hoy en diaLos niños de 13 años parece que tiene 25.Cuando llegues a los 20 directamente mediras 2,5 metros


----------



## Claca (25 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Como son los bollicaos transgenicos de hoy en diaLos niños de 13 años parece que tiene 25.Cuando llegues a los 20 directamente mediras 2,5 metros



Buf, eso le dije a la pediatra, al principio me gustaba la idea de crecer y crecer, al fin y al cabo quería poder registrarme como usuario, pero ya con un pene de 30cm me pregunto si vale la pena seguir en esta dinámica :

Por lo demás 8 añitos de gimnasio sano, 75 kgs, aunque llegué a cotizar hasta los 83 en mi época de mayor volatilidad deportiva.


----------



## Cantor (25 Ago 2013)

ghk, yo me mosquearía, a claca no le dicen gordo! )

yo los 75 kilos... ay! ya hace tiempo que no los veo, pero tiempo, tiempo....


----------



## egarenc (25 Ago 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Lo mejor es que con la máscara no se ve lo del pelo



no jodas que también me llevas cresta.


----------



## loblesa (25 Ago 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> no jodas que también me llevas cresta.



Cresta quizás... Pero los dos cuernos no hay manera de disimularlos...


----------



## lonchaminimalista (25 Ago 2013)

En la búsqueda de los 9000 os parece que los indicadores señalen parecido al 31 de agosto del año pasado?


----------



## bertok (25 Ago 2013)

Imprescindible para comprender la destrucción de la clase media (el documento se centra en US pero la tendencia es global).

Middle Class


----------



## R3v3nANT (25 Ago 2013)

Claca dijo:


> A mí me regalan ropa suya simplemente para que la lleve:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso de estar en liquidez te sienta bien, hace tiempo que no nos vemos, pero consta que el gimnasio no lo tienes abandonado.
Jodíos críos!!! Cómo suben! ::


----------



## amago45 (25 Ago 2013)

Dimas Gimeno, sobrino de Isidoro Álvarez, nombrado director general | Economía | EL PAÍS
El Corte Inglés y tal ...


----------



## egarenc (25 Ago 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> Dimas Gimeno, sobrino de Isidoro Álvarez, nombrado director general | Economía | EL PAÍS
> El Corte Inglés y tal ...



está bien, un hombre hecho a si mismo, abogado emebeado por iese que empezó desde abajo como vendedor, pero sabiendo que llegaría hasta arriba en cuestión de tiempo.


----------



## ponzi (25 Ago 2013)

Como es domingo, un poco de humor no vendrá mal.

Mira Bertok este un buen fichaje para el apocalipsis zombie, cuando falta la munición siempre se podrá tirar de algún paquete de oreos


[youtube]vZj5rMECi7A[/youtube]

No os perdais su canal, tiene un armamento artesanal que haría temblar a media plantilla de walking dead


----------



## bertok (25 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Como es domingo, un poco de humor no vendrá mal.
> 
> Mira Bertok este un buen fichaje para el apocalipsis zombie, cuando falta la munición siempre se podrá tirar de algún paquete de oreos
> 
> ...



Si en vez de galletas se carga con piedras o metales acontonados .... que tiemblen los chorizos.


----------



## R3v3nANT (25 Ago 2013)

Mil gracias Ponzi, aunque el cabronazo de Calopez solo me deje darte una.

Ahora me lo comienzo a mirar. En Citi te ofrecen varios fondos por defecto, esos que comentas no tocar, con un mix de deuda pública y emergentes dependiendo del riesgo, según ellos, la verdad es que tanto deuda pública como emergentes están para no tocar y casi todos estaban palmando YTD.
Al verme fruncir el ceño y explicarle mi perfil de inversor en índices y chicharros :: me comentaron que puedo contratar cualquier fondo a través de ellos, eso sí 2% de peaje :: por gestión al hacer la aportación. Es lo que me tira más para atrás comenzar palmando un 2% para jugarme MI dinero.




ponzi dijo:


> El tema de los fondos es algo muy delicado, si eliges Renta fija tienes que tener cuidado donde y como inviertes y si eliges renta variable estas condicionado al buen hacer del gestor. Yo en Renta variable del único que me fió 100% porque me leído todos sus informes y he visto su trayectoria durante mas de 20 años, es de Bestinver.
> 
> Si aun así quieres mirar algo por ahí te doy algunas ideas:
> 
> ...


----------



## bertok (25 Ago 2013)

Muy recomendable

http://www.triggers.ca/dl/public/2013/2013augpublic.pdf


----------



## vmmp29 (25 Ago 2013)

el TASE acaba casi plano después de la hostia mañanera


----------



## ponzi (25 Ago 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Mil gracias Ponzi, aunque el cabronazo de Calopez solo me deje darte una.
> 
> Ahora me lo comienzo a mirar. En Citi te ofrecen varios fondos por defecto, esos que comentas no tocar, con un mix de deuda pública y emergentes dependiendo del riesgo, según ellos, la verdad es que tanto deuda pública como emergentes están para no tocar y casi todos estaban palmando YTD.
> Al verme fruncir el ceño y explicarle mi perfil de inversor en índices y chicharros :: me comentaron que puedo contratar cualquier fondo a través de ellos, eso sí 2% de peaje :: por gestión al hacer la aportación. Es lo que me tira más para atrás comenzar palmando un 2% para jugarme MI dinero.



De nada .Quiero hacer alguna pequeña puntualización con respecto a los fondos.No es que en banca comercial no tengan buenos fondos pero por lo general aquellos que venden al cliente no suelen ser los mejores (los que suelen venerte son aquellos que dejan una mayor comisión para el banco).Aquí la clave es que veas las fichas de todos los fondos y vayas uno por uno mirando que tienen dentro, si en algún momento no ves claro algo o no lo entiendes ,ni te metas.Cuando has dicho citi "me ofrece" "en función del riesgo" malo muy malo.Hay una practica muy común dentro de los fondos de inversión dirigidos al gran publicó basada en comprar participaciones de otros fondos o derivados que en muchos casos no sabes ni que son ( si te metes en fondos que operan con derivados solo metete en aquellos fondos que repliquen índices).Cuando estaba de moda el ladrillo era muy normal ver fondos con cédulas hipotecarias o inversiones extranjeras con nombres del tipo 15%jp morgan mortages AAA,10% bund....Es muy importante que en todo momento sepas en que estas invertido y que gestor o gestores hay detras sobre todo si no son fondos indice, casi la gran mayoría de fondos a los 5-10 años pierden dinero, el objetivo no es comprar cosas atractivas es simplemente cobrarte un 2% cada año.Personalmente solo operaria con fondos índice con bestinver y quizás si lo veo malo tiraría de algún fondo invertido en letras alemanas o suizas.


----------



## Janus (25 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> De nada .Quiero hacer alguna pequeña puntualización con respecto a los fondos.No es que en banca comercial no tengan buenos fondos pero por lo general aquellos que venden al cliente no suelen ser los mejores (los que suelen venerte son aquellos que dejan una mayor comisión para el banco).Aquí la clave es que veas las fichas de todos los fondos y vayas uno por uno mirando que tienen dentro, si en algún momento no ves claro algo o no lo entiendes ,ni te metas.Cuando has dicho citi "me ofrece" "en función del riesgo" malo muy malo.Hay una practica muy común dentro de los fondos de inversión dirigidos al gran publicó basada en comprar participaciones de otros fondos o derivados que en muchos casos no sabes ni que son ( si te metes en fondos que operan con derivados solo metete en aquellos fondos que repliquen índices).Cuando estaba de moda el ladrillo era muy normal ver fondos con cédulas hipotecarias o inversiones extranjeras con nombres del tipo 15%jp morgan mortages AAA,10% bund....Es muy importante que en todo momento sepas en que estas invertido y que gestor o gestores hay detras sobre todo si no son fondos indice, casi la gran mayoría de fondos a los 5-10 años pierden dinero, el objetivo no es comprar cosas atractivas es simplemente cobrarte un 2% cada año.Personalmente solo operaria con fondos índice con bestinver y quizás si lo veo malo tiraría de algún fondo invertido en letras alemanas o suizas.




Invertid en Prisa, el rebalanceo de dineros entre equity y deuda está próximo. Estad atentos para cuando pudiera verse esa señal.


----------



## R3v3nANT (25 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Invertid en Prisa, el rebalanceo de dineros entre equity y deuda está próximo. Estad atentos para cuando pudiera verse esa señal.



Yo salí al primer toque de los 0,20 a principios de agosto (desde 0,18). La tienen ahí parada de momento.

---------- Post added 25-ago-2013 at 17:44 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> De nada .Quiero hacer alguna pequeña puntualización con respecto a los fondos.No es que en banca comercial no tengan buenos fondos pero por lo general aquellos que venden al cliente no suelen ser los mejores (los que suelen venerte son aquellos que dejan una mayor comisión para el banco).Aquí la clave es que veas las fichas de todos los fondos y vayas uno por uno mirando que tienen dentro, si en algún momento no ves claro algo o no lo entiendes ,ni te metas.Cuando has dicho citi "me ofrece" "en función del riesgo" malo muy malo.Hay una practica muy común dentro de los fondos de inversión dirigidos al gran publicó basada en comprar participaciones de otros fondos o derivados que en muchos casos no sabes ni que son ( si te metes en fondos que operan con derivados solo metete en aquellos fondos que repliquen índices).Cuando estaba de moda el ladrillo era muy normal ver fondos con cédulas hipotecarias o inversiones extranjeras con nombres del tipo 15%jp morgan mortages AAA,10% bund....Es muy importante que en todo momento sepas en que estas invertido y que gestor o gestores hay detras sobre todo si no son fondos indice, casi la gran mayoría de fondos a los 5-10 años pierden dinero, el objetivo no es comprar cosas atractivas es simplemente cobrarte un 2% cada año.Personalmente solo operaria con fondos índice con bestinver y quizás si lo veo malo tiraría de algún fondo invertido en letras alemanas o suizas.



Para entrar en Bestinver o alguno de los fondos que has mencionado anteriormente se puede hacer directamente u operas a través del banco?


----------



## bertok (25 Ago 2013)

Hostias con Tito Larouche ::::::

http://asx.ljcentral.net/wms/larpac/2013/20130823_lpac_webcast_sp_384kb.asx


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (25 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Invertid en Prisa, el rebalanceo de dineros entre equity y deuda está próximo. Estad atentos para cuando pudiera verse esa señal.



Janus, estas cosas un Domingo por la tarde son muy fuertes!
Estas hablando de un Gameprisa?
HAsta donde calculas que la pueden subir y cuales son los riesgos de entrar ahora a este precio? Lo ves fiable?
Este sí que es un domingo, sin boobs y hablando de inversiones. Joder::


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Ago 2013)

estos socialistas miserables pensaban que obama no se atreveria a atacar sin una resolucion de la ONU , pero esto es demasiado incluso para el blandengue presi .

incapaces de ganar la guerra de forma honorable , han usado las armas quimicas cuando damasco estaba siendo cercada y cuando sus unidades blindadas estaban totalmente diezmadas por los misiles antitanque de los rebeldes .

el momento se acerca , quiza esta misma noche .


----------



## ponzi (25 Ago 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Yo salí al primer toque de los 0,20 a principios de agosto (desde 0,18). La tienen ahí parada de momento.
> 
> ---------- Post added 25-ago-2013 at 17:44 ----------
> 
> ...



En Bestinver tienes que ir alli y si no pedir que te mandan la documentación por correo pero en ningún caso puedes contratar por ningún intermediario, ellos no necesitan comerciales externos, ya tienen clientes de sobra simplemente por su fama (la aportación inicial para los fondos es de 6000 y las adicionales de 1000, para el hedge creo que son 60000).Tienen oficinas en Barcelona y Madrid.No operan a través de ningún banco, tienes que tratar con ellos directamente.Creo que dejan dos opciones, la primera es que el depositario del fondo sea el santander y la otra que sea un banco de luxemburgo.Con el resto en muchos casos pasa lo mismo tienes que tratar con ellos diretamente menos en algun caso concreto que puedes contratar los fondos a través de algún banco comercial especializado.Antes de meterte en ningún fondo ve a la gestora y que te expliquen donde están invertidos y porque, que veas un feedback, huye de todos los fondos donde no te den explicaciones de que hacen o van hacer con tu dinero, antes de meter el dinero en ningun lado piensa lo que te costado ganarlo.Bestinver manda informes trimestrales a casa y además puedes ir a las conferencias o pasarte por la oficina donde estarán encantados de explicarte lo que sea, además si eres cliente de bestinver y les pides asesoramiento sobre otros fondos porque quieras diversificar tu cartera ellos te darán información sin compromiso.


----------



## bertok (25 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> En Bestinver tienes que ir alli y si no pedir que te mandan la documentación por correo pero en ningún caso puedes contratar por ningún intermediario, ellos no necesitan comerciales externos, ya tienen clientes de sobra simplemente por su fama (la aportación inicial para los fondos es de 6000 y las adicionales de 1000, para el hedge creo que son 60000).Tienen oficinas en Barcelona y Madrid.No operan a través de ningún banco, tienes que tratar con ellos directamente.Creo que dejan dos opciones, la primera es que el depositario del fondo sea el santander y la otra que sea un banco de luxemburgo.Con el resto en muchos casos pasa lo mismo tienes que tratar con ellos diretamente menos en algun caso concreto que puedes contratar los fondos a través de algún banco comercial especializado.Antes de meterte en ningún fondo ve a la gestora y que te expliquen donde están invertidos y porque, que veas un feedback, huye de todos los fondos donde no te den explicaciones de que hacen o van hacer con tu dinero, antes de meter el dinero en ningun lado piensa lo que te costado ganarlo.Bestinver manda informes trimestrales a casa y además puedes ir a las conferencias o pasarte por la oficina donde estarán encantados de explicarte lo que sea, además si eres cliente de bestinver y les pides asesoramiento sobre otros fondos porque quieras diversificar tu cartera ellos te darán información sin compromiso.



Ponzi, ¿es cierto que han eliminado la comisión del 3% de reembolso siempre que traslades el dinero a otro fondo de bestinver?


----------



## ponzi (25 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Ponzi, ¿es cierto que han eliminado la comisión del 3% de reembolso siempre que traslades el dinero a otro fondo de bestinver?



Pues eso no lo se si entre fondos tienen comision, supongo que no.La comisión del 3% de reembolso es únicamente si sacas tu dinero antes de un año, vamos que no quieren que la gente haga trading.A partir del año no te cobran por sacarlo.La comisión de gestión es del 1,75%

http://www.bestinver.es/pdf/fondos/Bestinfond.pdf


----------



## ponzi (25 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Pues eso no lo se si entre fondos tienen comision, supongo que no.La comisión del 3% de reembolso es únicamente si sacas tu dinero antes de un año, vamos que no quieren que la gente haga trading.A partir del año no te cobran por sacarlo.La comisión de gestión es del 1,75%
> 
> http://www.bestinver.es/pdf/fondos/Bestinfond.pdf



Para todos los fondos en general ,antes de meter nada en ningún fondo, no os harteis a preguntar, si de verdad hacen una buena gestion no les debería importar dar todas las explicaciones que necesiteis.Y si no se tiene claro o veis cosas raras ante cualquier duda vale mas no meterse.


----------



## R3v3nANT (25 Ago 2013)

En la web solo sale la dirección de Madrid.



ponzi dijo:


> En Bestinver tienes que ir alli y si no pedir que te mandan la documentación por correo pero en ningún caso puedes contratar por ningún intermediario, ellos no necesitan comerciales externos, ya tienen clientes de sobra simplemente por su fama (la aportación inicial para los fondos es de 6000 y las adicionales de 1000, para el hedge creo que son 60000).Tienen oficinas en Barcelona y Madrid.No operan a través de ningún banco, tienes que tratar con ellos directamente.Creo que dejan dos opciones, la primera es que el depositario del fondo sea el santander y la otra que sea un banco de luxemburgo.Con el resto en muchos casos pasa lo mismo tienes que tratar con ellos diretamente menos en algun caso concreto que puedes contratar los fondos a través de algún banco comercial especializado.Antes de meterte en ningún fondo ve a la gestora y que te expliquen donde están invertidos y porque, que veas un feedback, huye de todos los fondos donde no te den explicaciones de que hacen o van hacer con tu dinero, antes de meter el dinero en ningun lado piensa lo que te costado ganarlo.Bestinver manda informes trimestrales a casa y además puedes ir a las conferencias o pasarte por la oficina donde estarán encantados de explicarte lo que sea, además si eres cliente de bestinver y les pides asesoramiento sobre otros fondos porque quieras diversificar tu cartera ellos te darán información sin compromiso.


----------



## ponzi (25 Ago 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> En la web solo sale la dirección de Madrid.



Pues es verdad solo tienen en españa la oficina de Madrid.Me equivocado,creia que como hacian alli tambien una conferencia al año tendrian una sede comercial.


----------



## Garbatella (25 Ago 2013)

Joder, vaya bajón TEF la semana pasada, no?

Pero bueno, quizás mañana tengamos novedades...

Saludos


----------



## atman (25 Ago 2013)

A la que hay que ponerle el ojo encima es a Yahoo!.

¿no les parece?


----------



## Janus (25 Ago 2013)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Janus, estas cosas un Domingo por la tarde son muy fuertes!
> Estas hablando de un Gameprisa?
> HAsta donde calculas que la pueden subir y cuales son los riesgos de entrar ahora a este precio? Lo ves fiable?
> Este sí que es un domingo, sin boobs y hablando de inversiones. Joder::



Si venden Santillana por 2,000M (su 75% valdría 1,500M que es los que están pidiendo vía GS) + venta de Digital + a 1,000M a Telefónica o un tercero y venta de su participación en T5 por unso 600M entonces veríamos a por encima de los 2 euros.

Ahora mismo viene a tener un EV de 3,200M donde más del 95% es deuda.

Si se pule esas empresas se quedaría limpia más o menos de deuda y podríamos decir que puede valer perfectamente 1,500M como empresa ya que la salida de Santillana es significativa para la cuenta de resultados.

Esos 1,500M viene a ser un x10 la cotización actual. Piensen que Liberty, que tontos no son, entraron sobre los dos pavos.

A partir de ahí hay muchas combinaciones pero hay que denotar:

-La participación en T5 la pueden vender cuando quieran pero están esperando que valga más en bolsa. Ya no tienen bloque de venta por parte de T5 (finalizó en diciembre de 2012).
-La venta de Digital+ es un hecho pero Telefónica está mareando la perdiz. Si no es a ellos, que sí lo va a ser muy probablemente, será a un tercer grande internacional. No hay duda.
-La venta de Santillana se producirá cuando quieran. Están buscando precios muy elevados y por eso están esperando. Si bajan un poquito las pretensiones, lo venden en el acto porque es una empresa estupenda.

También tienen que ser realistas porque puede presentar quiebra simulada para forzar a los bancos. Telefónica tiene mucho que ver con el retraso de la solución a Prisa.


----------



## bertok (25 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Pues eso no lo se si entre fondos tienen comision, supongo que no.La comisión del 3% de reembolso es únicamente si sacas tu dinero antes de un año, vamos que no quieren que la gente haga trading.A partir del año no te cobran por sacarlo.La comisión de gestión es del 1,75%
> 
> http://www.bestinver.es/pdf/fondos/Bestinfond.pdf



Lo había leído en algún sitio. Ojo porque sólo eliminan la comisión al cambiar el dinero entre los fondos de bolsa

http://www.fundspeople.com/noticias...ara-traspasos-entre-sus-fondos-de-bolsa-87311

*Bestinver elimina las comisiones de reembolsos para traspasos entre sus fondos de bolsa
*
Quieren facilitar así el movimiento de dinero entre sus productos. La gestora asegura que esa cuantía no era relevante y no influía en su gestión.


Bestinver ha decidido eliminar las comisiones de reembolso de sus fondos de renta variable para traspasos internos de sus clientes. Según ha explicado Francisco García Paramés, la cuantía por este concepto no era relevante para la gestora y no influía en su gestión por lo que han decidido facilitar de esa manera el movimiento entre sus productos.

García Paramés realizó este anuncio durante la XII Conferencia Anual de Inversores de Bestinver celebrada en Madrid esta semana.

*Bestinver gestiona nueve fondos de inversión, de los que cinco son de renta variable y dos son mixtos. El Bestinfond, el Bestinver Bolsa, el Bestinver Grandes Compañías, el Bestinver Internacional, el Bestvalue, el Bestinver Mixto y el Bestinver Mixto Internacional aplican una comisión de salida del 3% para participaciones con antigüedad inferior al año. Esta penalización no será aplicada a partir de junio para aquellos clientes que muevan su dinero entre estos fondos*. Esta medida está pendiente de aprobación por parte de la CNMV.

La gestora ha alcanzado un patrimonio total de 6.500 millones de euros y, como sucede periódicamente, las preguntas sobre su capacidad máxima de gestión han vuelto a ser un tema recurrente en la conferencia de clientes. Paramés dijo que “llegará un momento que será difícil” gestionar si siguen aumentando sus activos, pero aseguró que “por ahora” están lejos de ese momento. Reconoció, no obstante, que esta es una de sus mayores preocupaciones, si bien, no tienen una cifra exacta máxima de gestión. Llegado ese momento, tal como ya han dicho en ocasiones anteriores, optarían por tomar medidas aunque todavía, según García Paramés, no han estudiado cuáles serían.

En 2012, la gestora no registró entradas en sus productos y los gestores interpretan este hecho como que el inversor pequeño “está quemado” y no hay interés en invertir en bolsa. En todo caso, en la gestora se sienten cómodos con su negocio actual. Su cartera nacional ha cumplido 20 años mientras que la internacional cuenta ya con 15 años de historia.

El gestor, uno de los máximos representantes del estilo valor en Europa, aseguró que “para ser buen inversor hace falta más rasgos de carácter que de inteligencia”. Esos rasgos de carácter son, entre otros, tener capacidad de aguantar las posiciones en el largo tiempo o, por el contrario, saber reducir tus posiciones, algo que se lamentó de no haber hecho con Pescanova.

Además, resumieron en una sola diapositiva su proceso de selección de inversiones. Así, buscan compañías con ventaja competitiva (que tengan alto ROCE y que sea sostenible) y que tengan una actitud correcta con el cash-flow (quieren que bien lo devuelvan a los accionistas vía dividendo o lo reinviertan en buenos proyectos). Una vez detectadas esas empresas, buscan que que sean proyectos a largo plazo o que tengan un buen precio, algo que puede estar provocado, entre otros factores, por la ciclicidad de la empresa, por la estructura accionarial (por ejemplo que sea familiar y el mercado la penalice por ello), por el tipo de acción en el que invierten (por ejemplo, en su posición en BMW suelen optar por preferentes) y por causas geográficas (que una empresa cotice en una plaza pero desarrolle su negocio en otro país, lo que provoca ineficiencias en su seguimiento por parte de los analistas).

Estos dos factores se complementan con la visión de la escuela austriaca de economía (les ayuda a comprender la estructura general de la economía y el comportamiento humano) y el factor tiempo. Este último punto es una de las características en las que desde Bestinver siempre insisten. Para ellos, el tiempo supone tener una preparación psicológica suficiente para tener paciencia. Además, se necesita de clientes que también tenga esa capacidad de invertir a largo plazo.

Durante la conferencia, además, los gestores reconocieron errores en su gestión, como su posición en Vocento o en la italiana CIR/Cofide y aseguraron que han vuelto a realizar inversiones significativas de su patrimonio financiero personal en los fondos que gestionan.

También hubo tiempo para las recomendaciones literarias. García Paramés recomendó el libro “Thinking fast and slow”, de Daniel Jahneman; Álvaro de Guzmán aconsejó "Monetary Regimes and Inflation", de Peter Bernholz, y Fernando Bernad optó por "Una alternativa liberal para salir de la crisis", de Juan Ramón Rallo.


----------



## Janus (25 Ago 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Hay tratados para DDI con todos los países de la OCDE.



Joder, yo creía que este post iba a dar mucho debate sobre las estrategias de internacionalización de las telcos.

Aquí hay varios "hilillos" de los que tirar que son muy jugosos:

-Posibles OPAs y revolución en las telcos.
-Las telcos, y las que no son telcos, huyendo de estampida de Brasil.

---------- Post added 25-ago-2013 at 21:42 ----------

ECI, tras cinco años de crisis siguen ganando dinero. Es increíble la fidelidad que tienen en muchos de sus clientes.



Por líneas de negocio, El Corte Inglés Grandes Almacenes, Hipercor y Viajes El Corte Inglés son las líneas que aportan más al beneficio consolidado, representando el 87% de la actividad actual.

El formato de gran almacén, el que mejor ha resistido la adversa coyuntura, recortó su beneficio un 11,2%, hasta 264,52 millones de euros y sus ventas cayeron un 7,3%, hasta 8.541,74 millones de euros, mientras que Hipercor, que acusó en mayor medida el retraimiento del consumo, registró una fuerte caída del beneficio del 87,5%, hasta 4,48 millones de euros, con una reducción de ventas del 11,7%, hasta 1.866,84 millones de euros. Con todo es el único hipermercado que opera en España que se mantiene en beneficios.

Por su parte, el beneficio de Viajes El Corte Inglés se situó en 41,34 millones de euros, un descenso del 23,3%, mientras que sus ventas cayeron un 7,7%, hasta 2.238,4 millones de euros, mientras que Optica 2000 sufrió un descenso del beneficio del 11,4%, hasta 4,59 millones de euros.


----------



## ponzi (25 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Lo había leído en algún sitio. Ojo porque sólo eliminan la comisión al cambiar el dinero entre los fondos de bolsa
> 
> http://www.fundspeople.com/noticias...ara-traspasos-entre-sus-fondos-de-bolsa-87311
> 
> ...



Pero es solo un 3% por si te sales de bestinver en el primer año.Aqui lo que estan haciendo es decir a los futuros clientes...ehh mira nuestra filosofia es a largo plazo antes de meterte entiende a que nos dedicamos y que al menos pedimos un año de compromiso con nuestros clientes.Hay que entender que estos no operan con derivados,son 100% acciones,es decir si solo entra gente que le va el mete saca les joroba su filosofia inversora.Por ejemplo en bmw han multiplicado por 4, pero ha tardado 4 años,imaginate que el 50% de los clientes se saliesen a los 6 meses,les destrozan las carteras porque tendrian que malvender lo que fuese.


----------



## ponzi (25 Ago 2013)

Janus Brasil pinta muy mal.Ha entrado demasiado credito extranjero.Me recuerda al caso español con los bancos alemanes.


----------



## garpie (25 Ago 2013)

Joe, con todo el respeto (que en este hilo se aprende una barbaridad, hay mucho nivel) pero es que se me está cayendo un mito con los expertos del HVEI y los fondos... Yo es que salvo los ETFs (por aquello de replicar índices y sectores con los menores gastos de comisiones) no acabo de verlos para aquellos inversores (in)formados (y a muchos de vosotros os tengo por tales), con criterio y capacidad de gestionar una cartera diversificada a largo plazo (que creo que es el horizonte de inversión con el que estáis planteando el tema, corregidme si me equivoco). Los veo un sacacuartos vía comisiones y nada transparentes en cuanto a aquello en lo que invierten (imposible conocer la composición al 100%, y si te la dan yo es que entre tanto derivado y pollas en vinagre no sé en qué acaban invirtiendo ni cuándo entran y salen de los valores). Sí lo veo, no obstante, para la gente que dispone de ahorros y que no tiene ni tiempo ni ganas en estudiar los mercados y como una herramienta más de diversificación (y ni siquiera así, tienes que seguir prestando bastante atención a los mercados).

Además, en el caso de la Renta Fija, entrar a ésta vía fondos de inversión me parece un error tremendo (ojo, es MI opinión) por cuanto el carácter "fijo" de la rentabilidad desaparece por completo (no compramos un título que mantenemos hasta vencimiento para ir recogiendo los intereses) al pasar a participar en un fondo cuyo valor diario es casi exclusivamente la cotización de los títulos que lo conforman (es decir, exactamente igual que con las acciones). Yo lo siento, pero para mí eso no es invertir en renta fija (en el sentido de asegurarte una rentabilidad predefinida, fija), es invertir en valores cotizados (como las acciones) que como tales se revalorizan o deprecian en función de múltiples factores (evolución de los tipos de interés, demanda de títulos de deuda frente al resto de activos financieros, etc...). Está el argumento de que los fondos te permiten entrar en Renta Fija diversificada con poco capital. Bueno, antes quizás, pero creo que ahora ya hay plataformas que permiten adquirir en el secundario títulos por importes inferiores al nominal (eso sí, vía cuentas ómnibus) y hacerte con tu propia cartera de Renta Fija. 

Por otra parte, es que es en los fondos donde se mete toda la mierda financiera incolocable a los inversores demandantes de calidad. El día que se titulice la deuda de los titulares de la tarjeta de El Corte Inglés (se abortó, pero seguro que vuelve) serán los fondos de pomposo nombre estilo Total Return Euro Corporate High Yield Fund y similares los que se traguen esa mierda y se la coloquen a sus clientes.

No sé, la inversión en fondos no acabo de verla, salvo que sea en ETFs (es decir, replicar índices, mercados...) y por aquello de sus menores comisiones y transparencia en su composición. Si es por sacar la pasta del sistema bancario y protegernos ante un Chiprenazo también entiendo el tirar de fondos de inversión, pero en ese caso yo me quedaba en un Monetario.


----------



## Janus (25 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Janus Brasil pinta muy mal.Ha entrado demasiado credito extranjero.Me recuerda al caso español con los bancos alemanes.



Brasil al igual que los tigres asiáticos se han beneficiado de que los tipos en Occidente estaban muy bajos y el dinero, con razón o sin ella, necesitaba emigrar buscando mayor margen. Soy de los que piensan que el dinero que ha fluido hacia allí es lo que ha generado una etapa dorada de los países emergentes y no al contrario.

Los tipos en USA están subiendo y el dinero volverá a ese país porque supone la posibilidad de ganar dinero con menos riesgo que en países populistas.

Nada nuevo, ya ha ocurrido anteriormente en los años 98-99.

---------- Post added 25-ago-2013 at 22:26 ----------

La inversión en fondos permite replicar subsectores y poner el ojo en mercados que no están tan abiertos como pensamos. Invertir en China es complicado al igual que en Japón y ahí los fondos facilitan la inversión.

No obstante, al menos en mi opinión, los fondos son para proteger el dinero de las fauces de Montonto más que para ganar dinero. El margen hay que sacarlo individualmente en valores concretos y ahí están y estaban las Gamesas, FCC, AMD, solares y carboneras.


----------



## ponzi (25 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Brasil al igual que los tigres asiáticos se han beneficiado de que los tipos en Occidente estaban muy bajos y el dinero, con razón o sin ella, necesitaba emigrar buscando mayor margen. Soy de los que piensan que el dinero que ha fluido hacia allí es lo que ha generado una etapa dorada de los países emergentes y no al contrario.
> 
> Los tipos en USA están subiendo y el dinero volverá a ese país porque supone la posibilidad de ganar dinero con menos riesgo que en países populistas.
> 
> Nada nuevo, ya ha ocurrido anteriormente en los años 98-99.




El credito facil hasta pulula por angola y etiopia....Mas de un inversor no se ha puesto ni a pensar si hay piratas jajaja.Sobre asia yo tengo una opinion muy diferente a Brasil o Africa.En china todo lo han pagado con su dinero y el gobierno tiene activos que superan al 100% del pib,yo no veo caer a china,puede que pase de crecer del 10% al 4%, es algo logico por el tamaño que ya tienen,pero hundirse como puede hundirse Brasil no.
Y si tienes razon los sitios mas seguros para hacer negocios son usa y despues europa.Sudamerica y Africa siempre han estado plagados de corrupcion.Ningun pais emergente tiene empresas tan rentables como las usanas,hay algunas con margenes del 20%,roce del 50% ahora mismo como usa no hay nada.Solo teneis que ver las solares.Comparar first sollar con trina es como comparar un bmw con una mula.


----------



## R3v3nANT (25 Ago 2013)

Central banks told to cooperate on managing global liquidity


----------



## bertok (25 Ago 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Central banks told to cooperate on managing global liquidity



Los objetivos son diferentes. Hace tiempo que se instalo lo de que cada perro se lama su cipote


----------



## R3v3nANT (25 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> La inversión en fondos permite replicar subsectores y poner el ojo en mercados que no están tan abiertos como pensamos. Invertir en China es complicado al igual que en Japón y ahí los fondos facilitan la inversión.
> 
> No obstante, al menos en mi opinión, los fondos son para proteger el dinero de las fauces de Montonto más que para ganar dinero. El margen hay que sacarlo individualmente en valores concretos y ahí están y estaban las Gamesas, FCC, AMD, solares y carboneras.



Huevos, cesta, Montoro.

Puedo gestionar mi dinero o puedo trabajar, y lo segundo me reporta más beneficio y menos estrés a presente y a futuro, así que subcontrato lo primero. Easy.


----------



## ponzi (25 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Brasil al igual que los tigres asiáticos se han beneficiado de que los tipos en Occidente estaban muy bajos y el dinero, con razón o sin ella, necesitaba emigrar buscando mayor margen. Soy de los que piensan que el dinero que ha fluido hacia allí es lo que ha generado una etapa dorada de los países emergentes y no al contrario.
> 
> Los tipos en USA están subiendo y el dinero volverá a ese país porque supone la posibilidad de ganar dinero con menos riesgo que en países populistas.
> 
> ...



Si lo pensamos fríamente Usa es de los país que mas respeta la propiedad privada.De hecho si a alguien por algún casual se le cruzan los cables y desafortunadamente decide entrar en una vivienda que no es suya lo mas probable es que salga en una caja de pino y la justicia defenderá al propietario porque al intruso nadie le dio permiso para entrar alli. Aquí la cultura es muy diferente, las propiedades privadas son de los demás o de la junta de andalucia,las deudas son de todos,las empresas previamente privatizadas siguen al amparo del gobierno,nuestro trabajo es de hacienda...y así un largo etc


----------



## sinnombrex (25 Ago 2013)

He estado leyendo sobre algunos fondos de Bestinver y la unica diferencia que veo entre el hedge value fund y el bestinfond es que el primero puede apalancarse hasta en un 200% de la inversion.

Por rentabilidades no veo nada que indique que pueda ser mejor el Hedge value fond que un Bestinfond normal, el nombre de hedge parece que quiera decir que es algo mucho mejor, pero tengo mis dudas.

En el caso de invertir 60.000 euros que es el minimo del hedge, ¿hay alguna razon por la que interese mas el hedge? o son tan valido un fondo como el otro.

Otra cosa mas, mas de 100.000 por banco o fondo en principio es algo que no me plantearia nunca. Seria un problema en el caso de bestinver tener mas de 100.000 en un solo fondo o seria mejor repartirlo en dos fondos.


----------



## ponzi (25 Ago 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Huevos, cesta, Montoro.
> 
> Puedo gestionar mi dinero o puedo trabajar, y lo segundo me reporta más beneficio y menos estrés a presente y a futuro, así que subcontrato lo primero. Easy.



Si pero tienes que seleccionar muy bien donde te metes, como bien ha dicho otro forero en los fondos muchas veces hay participaciones cruzadas o posiciones en derivados por lo que a veces ni ellos saben que hay dentro.


----------



## egarenc (25 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Si pero tienes que seleccionar muy bien donde te metes, como bien ha dicho otro forero en los fondos muchas veces hay participaciones cruzadas o posiciones en derivados por lo que a veces ni ellos saben que hay dentro.



yo es que soy de minimizar esfuerzos, hasta que no tenga mi primer millón de euros :cook: invertidos en buenas acciones que me permitan vivir de rentas, los fondos ni mirarlos


----------



## Janus (25 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Si pero tienes que seleccionar muy bien donde te metes, como bien ha dicho otro forero en los fondos muchas veces hay participaciones cruzadas o posiciones en derivados por lo que a veces ni ellos saben que hay dentro.



Joder!!!!, es muy fácil. Se busca un fondo que tenga Gamesa, FCC, solares y carboneras con algo también de biotech+tecnológicas usanas. No falla.


Y no olvidéis a JC Penney, Prisa y ANR.


----------



## R3v3nANT (25 Ago 2013)

Cabronazo, como baje PRS a 0,19 mañana le meto otra vez ::


----------



## ponzi (25 Ago 2013)

sinnombrex dijo:


> He estado leyendo sobre algunos fondos de Bestinver y la unica diferencia que veo entre el hedge value fund y el bestinfond es que el primero puede apalancarse hasta en un 200% de la inversion.
> 
> Por rentabilidades no veo nada que indique que pueda ser mejor el Hedge value fond que un Bestinfond normal, el nombre de hedge parece que quiera decir que es algo mucho mejor, pero tengo mis dudas.
> 
> ...



Es un tema de limitaciones, en el fondo los gestores están mas limitados por la ley


http://s10.webfg.com/CajaMadrid/manuales/manual_pensiones.php?orden=24

Seguramente a largo consigan algo mas en el hedge que en el bestinfond pero no creo que mucho porque las empresas al fin y al cabo son prácticamente las mismas.Creo que es mejor el fondo porque puedes hacer aportaciones periódicas y aprovecharte de las caídas del mercado.Lo de los 100.000 que lo dices por la LGD? los fondos de inversión no son considerados como cuentas ni depósitos, es lo mismo que tener acciones.La garantía son las empresas que haya detrás.


----------



## Janus (25 Ago 2013)

¿como baje?, pero si puede multiplicar por bastante si se cierran las putas ventas que llevan más de un año intentando. Otra opción sería que nuevamente los bancos les dan otro año y lo dejan pasar a ver si la economía chuta.

Que sean mínimo 40,000 euros.


----------



## egarenc (25 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Joder!!!!, es muy fácil. Se busca un fondo que tenga Gamesa, FCC, solares y carboneras con algo también de biotech+tecnológicas usanas. No falla.
> 
> 
> Y no olvidéis a JC Penney, Prisa y ANR.



Janus cúrratelo tú, anda. Mis cien mil primeros despúes del 1er millón prometo invertirlos en tu fondo.


----------



## R3v3nANT (25 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Lo de los 100.000 que lo dices por la LGD? los fondos de inversión no son considerados como cuentas ni depósitos, es lo mismo que tener acciones.La garantía son las empresas que haya detrás.



Exacto, el tema es no tener cuentas corrientes ni depósitos.

Acciones y participaciones en fondos no pueden tocarlos. Por eso estoy mirando meter ahí el dinero. Eso y algo de plata física, tenía que haber traído unos cuantos blisters de Silver Eagle de USA ::


----------



## ponzi (25 Ago 2013)

Tiene 4 fondos pululando con su nombre

https://www.unience.com/product/Funds/IE00B4L9W633

Este esta en en apple y google

https://www.unience.com/blogs-finan...on_en_biotecnologia_con_los_expertos_de_janus

Fíjate en el articulo...biotecnología,sanidad y biofarma...y 100% usano

Janus te hemos pillado con el carrito de los helados


----------



## ponzi (25 Ago 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Exacto, el tema es no tener cuentas corrientes ni depósitos.
> 
> Acciones y participaciones en fondos no pueden tocarlos. Por eso estoy mirando meter ahí el dinero. Eso y algo de plata física, tenía que haber traído unos cuantos blisters de Silver Eagle de USA ::



A una propiedad privada es a lo ultimo que meterían la mano y de ponerse a elegir lo mejor serian las acciones, los fondos,metales y bienes inmobiliarios, en ese orden.


----------



## garpie (26 Ago 2013)

Meter mano a la propiedad privada financiera más allá de las cuentas y depósitos es sumamente fácil: basta con modificar el impuesto del patrimonio y bajar los limites actuales y, si fuera necesario, modificar el tipo impositivo efectivo para según que activos.


----------



## ghkghk (26 Ago 2013)

garpie dijo:


> Meter mano a la propiedad privada financiera más allá de las cuentas y depósitos es sumamente fácil: basta con modificar el impuesto del patrimonio y bajar los limites actuales y, si fuera necesario, modificar el tipo impositivo efectivo para según que activos.



Cierto, pero no lo es menos que si han de bajarlo a cifras que nos afectan a los preocupados por las propiedades privadas financieras, el 80% de los propietarios de inmuebles estarían sujetos a este impuesto de patrimonio. Modificar el tipo según los activos que conforman tu patrimonio lo veo complicado, injusto y bastante improbable. 

Veo más seguros los fondos y acciones que las cuentas a la vista o depósitos. No hay nada en el tapete fuera del alcance de estas víboras, pero es mejor alejarlas del alcance de su mano, y que se tengan que levantar a por ellas.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ponzi (26 Ago 2013)

Garbatella dijo:


> Joder, vaya bajón TEF la semana pasada, no?
> 
> Pero bueno, quizás mañana tengamos novedades...
> 
> Saludos



Pues yo llevo semana y media dentro del valor y solo pierdo el 0,4%,en ese mismo periodo hemos visto caídas importantes dentro del sector bancario.Prácticamente ni miro la cotización ,con una probabilidad del 90% dudo que la veamos fuera del rango 7-14 a corto o medio plazo.


----------



## R3v3nANT (26 Ago 2013)

garpie dijo:


> Meter mano a la propiedad privada financiera más allá de las cuentas y depósitos es sumamente fácil: basta con modificar el impuesto del patrimonio y bajar los limites actuales y, si fuera necesario, modificar el tipo impositivo efectivo para según que activos.



Claro que sí, y también puede ser que los extraterrestres vengan a comprar toda la deuda mundial y así solucionamos este marrón en el que vamos a morir cienes de veces.

Pueden subir el tipo impositivo del ahorro y las ganancias patrimoniales al 50% o al 90%, o al 99%, ya puestos, total las GGPP a día de hoy están tributando entre el 30 y el 45% para la mayoría de los mortales (a más del 50% para quienes tienen 30cm y escriben en este foro :: ), pero ese escenario se dará después del barrido de cuentas bancarias y depósitos que se avecina y cuando eso suceda (que sucederá) quienes aún conservemos nuestros ahorros por estar fuera esos productos decidiremos si queremos estar en liquidez en Suiza, USA o Tombuctú o quedarnos dentro de un producto con una tributación que excede lo confiscatorio.
No se trata de ganar, se trata de conservar y cuando hablo de conservar hablo de tener el dinero fuera del alcance de toda esta gentuza europea y con un rendimiento neto que supere o iguale a la inflación.


----------



## Argentium (26 Ago 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Pueden subir el tipo impositivo del ahorro y las ganancias patrimoniales al 50% o al 90%, o al 99%, ya puestos, total las GGPP a día de hoy están tributando entre el 30 y el 45% para la mayoría de los mortales, *pero ese escenario se dará después del barrido de cuentas bancarias y depósitos que se avecina y cuando eso suceda (que sucederá)* .



Buenas noches a todos, siempre los leo, este hilo tiene su temática particular y a veces otras, pero todas interesantes, yendo al grano, y hablando del barrido de cuentas bancarias y depósitos, cosa que estoy convencido sucederá, y, leyendo estos últimos días del impostergable nuevo rescate a Grecia, pregunto, es previsible que se practique este esquema que se comenta al estilo Chipre? ahí lo dejo y espero sus comentarios, saludos.


----------



## paulistano (26 Ago 2013)

Quitas en Cuentas y depositos en España....acojonais al mas pintado....la leche....

Le interesa a España hacer eso?

No saldrian de aqui echando hostias todas las empresas??

O a las empresas no se las toca??

Cmo van a funcionar las empresas con quitas en sus cuentas?

Seria mejor meter el dinero en la cuenta de una sociedad?:|


----------



## R3v3nANT (26 Ago 2013)

Maldito jet lag, ayer dormí como un niño y hoy aquí estoy gambleando, corto al EUR/CAD ::

---------- Post added 26-ago-2013 at 02:00 ----------




Argentium dijo:


> Buenas noches a todos, siempre los leo, este hilo tiene su temática particular y a veces otras, pero todas interesantes, yendo al grano, y hablando del barrido de cuentas bancarias y depósitos, cosa que estoy convencido sucederá, y, leyendo estos últimos días del impostergable nuevo rescate a Grecia, pregunto, es previsible que se practique este esquema que se comenta al estilo Chipre? ahí lo dejo y espero sus comentarios, saludos.



Solo se sabe el día de la semana: viernes.

Más pistas después del 22 de septiembre.


----------



## Janus (26 Ago 2013)

Argentium dijo:


> Buenas noches a todos, siempre los leo, este hilo tiene su temática particular y a veces otras, pero todas interesantes, yendo al grano, y hablando del barrido de cuentas bancarias y depósitos, cosa que estoy convencido sucederá, y, leyendo estos últimos días del impostergable nuevo rescate a Grecia, pregunto, es previsible que se practique este esquema que se comenta al estilo Chipre? ahí lo dejo y espero sus comentarios, saludos.



Vamos a ver, hay que definir un por que!.

¿por que van a hacer quitas a los depositantes?.
Pues simplemente porque es una forma de obtener dinero para pagar deidas. Es decir, NECESITAN RECAUDAR. Y aqui es donde llega la madre del cordero: si todo el mundo tiene por debajo de 100,000 euros entonces no se recauda y ya o vale el artilugio.
El limite es el atrezzo para que todos estemos confiados cuales gacelas en la sabana. Entonces vendran con posiciones agregadas bancarias o directamente bajando el limite de seguridad a 40,000 euros. Pero todo en el post-partido teniendo ya las cuentas bloqueadas. El umbral final sera aquel que les permita recaudat la cifra que tengan en mente.

Asi que espabilen y cuiden su patrimonio porque nadie va a teneras interes en preservarlo que vosotros mismos.

Despues o antes o paginaran hurtos de otros indoles. Nos tienen cogidos por la nomina y ahi van a enchifar impuestos hasta reventar. Tambien lo haran con los impuestos indirectos, que sepa el gacelio que no han visto ni la puntita, pero eso es me os discreccional porque nos podemos escapar aunque sea con velas.

Todo tiene que estar en activos y fuera del alcance de RameroJoy El Egoista.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (26 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> ¿como baje?, pero si puede multiplicar por bastante si se cierran las putas ventas que llevan más de un año intentando. Otra opción sería que nuevamente los bancos les dan otro año y lo dejan pasar a ver si la economía chuta.
> 
> Que sean mínimo 40,000 euros.




Recorcholis, esta efusividad en la recomendación me abruma.
Estas queriendo decir que hay que darle fuerte a Prisa ya mismo?
Y segunda pregunta, esta el señor Janus ya dentro?

:|

---------- Post added 26-ago-2013 at 03:07 ----------

Ah, y por cierto, ANR sigue subiendo poco a poco. 
No sé si ha roto con fuerza los 6,20 o los 6,30 , pero ahí va pasito a pasito. 
Por si acaso vamos a poner un paracaídas en la zona de compra para evitar desgracias, pero mientras suba es que todo va bien. 
No?::


----------



## Janus (26 Ago 2013)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Recorcholis, esta efusividad en la recomendación me abruma.
> Estas queriendo decir que hay que darle fuerte a Prisa ya mismo?
> Y segunda pregunta, esta el señor Janus ya dentro?
> 
> :|



Januz espera al toque de corneta. Hace falta que esos tipos vendan los activos.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (26 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Januz espera al toque de corneta. Hace falta que esos tipos vendan los activos.



Ah, ok, eso me deja mas tranquilo.
Porque hay una cosa muy clara, Prisa lleva sin resolver sus problemas financieros mucho tiempo, no hay mas que mirar su gráfico. Por qué debería resolverlos justo ahora, se sabe algo al respecto de que estén avanzadas las conversaciones o el solo un análisis del sentido común?

Lo digo porque en el futuro inmediato nos vamos a encontrar con las elecciones de la inscopabile y con una guerra en Siria, lo que puede llevar a nuestras prisas por efecto arrastre bastante abajo.

Quedo a la espera de la corneta, sople fuerte por el amor de dios que no le dejaremos solo::

Y gracias de nuevo si no lo he hecho ya por tanta información y de tanta calidad que nos trae al foro. Estoy aprendiendo un monton.8:


----------



## ponzi (26 Ago 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Quitas en Cuentas y depositos en España....acojonais al mas pintado....la leche....
> 
> Le interesa a España hacer eso?
> 
> ...



La verdad no creo que veamos quitas en las cuentas bancarias o depositos.Cuando hay una quita es porque tu dinero esta en el pasivo y algo en el activo ha perdido valor.Teniendo ya la sareb esa operacion en las cuentas a la vista no tendria sentido.Sin embargo la deuda soberana es otro cantar,no hay activos y con endeudamientos del 100% del pib y sin crecimiento si no se inventan algo parece inevitable .Si hacen quitas sera a la deuda a largo plazo(obligaciones,bonos,fondos monetarios a largo plazo)


----------



## ponzi (26 Ago 2013)

Estaba claro que Slim no podía rechazar la oferta, meterse en una guerra sin cuartel y con una empresa muy endeudada seria ponerse en una situación muy comprometida.Simplemente era un órdago para que telefónica incrementase su oferta.Slim de tonto no tiene ni un pelo, con una simple operación ha creado valor para Kpn y eso que aun no es ni suya, por un lado reduce el endeudamiento y por otro puede olvidarse de Alemania pero no de sus beneficios.Americamovil es el caballo de Troya de Att en sudamericano y por lo visto ahora lo sera en Europa.


http://www.eleconomista.es/empresas...apoya-la-venta-de-EPlus-por-parte-de-KPN.html


Solo queda ver que dice el regulador aleman


----------



## amago45 (26 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Estaba claro que Slim no podía rechazar la oferta,



Nota de prensa:

Telefónica - Press Office - News - Telefónica obtains the support of América Móvil for the acquisition of German operator E-Plus from KPN

Enhorabuena a los premiados :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Sr. Breve (26 Ago 2013)

...................


----------



## ponzi (26 Ago 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> Nota de prensa:
> 
> Telefónica - Press Office - News - Telefónica obtains the support of América Móvil for the acquisition of German operator E-Plus from KPN
> 
> Enhorabuena a los premiados :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:



Aqui el mas beneficiado ha sido slim,ha comprado un negocio a precio de risa porque estaba muy endeudado y al final resulta que gracias a Tef el endeudamiento no va a ser el que habia.


----------



## Sideshow Bob (26 Ago 2013)

buenos días!!! vamos a ver q nos depara la semana..


----------



## ponzi (26 Ago 2013)

Como el perro del hortelano tef ni.come ni deja comer...y cebrian mientras tanto se impacienta...Janus de esta si alierta es un poco esoabilado nos hacemos con digital+ por 700 mill

http://www.elconfidencial.com/empre...-en-la-compra-de-su-tele-de-pago-canal_20294/


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Ago 2013)

guanos dias gacelillas y buenos dias sideshow boob 

por TECNICO nos vamos a cerrar el gap del 8280 y por belico podemos decir que obama es mas blando que clinton :ouch:


----------



## ponzi (26 Ago 2013)

Esto si que me preocupa...Los alemanes son gente muy orgullosa.No se hasta que punto les hara gracia que el mercado este controlado por una empresa española y una americana,sobre todo a sabiendas que slim suele actuar en nombre de att.

http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2013/08/22/economia/1377176329.html


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Ago 2013)

sideshow boob.... ::

Offtopic:

Necesito directrices para comprar gafas, tubo y aletas de buceo.

Gracias y yatal


----------



## ponzi (26 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Januz espera al toque de corneta. Hace falta que esos tipos vendan los activos.



El momento de Prisa se acerca.
1000 mill para ellos que es digital + puede suponer ver la accion a 0,5 en el corto plazo.


----------



## Algas (26 Ago 2013)

Buenos días.

Vaya nivelazo de fin de semana en el foro :Aplauso:

Creo que esta semana podríamos ver una señal de entrada buena en ANR.

El ibex, poco a poco, continua siemprealcista .

Por lo demás...


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> sideshow boob.... ::
> 
> Offtopic:
> 
> ...



MV te recomienda que primero aprendas a nadar marinero de agua dulce


----------



## Tio Masclet (26 Ago 2013)

Buenos días.
MV, ¿Ha tocado algún botón sin querer?. Vaya velón colorado.


----------



## Algas (26 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> sideshow boob.... ::
> 
> Offtopic:
> 
> ...



Aletas, las muy cortas son para paipo/corcho/"surf" (esas no) y las muy largas pesan mucho y son para buceo con botella. Para estar un rato por el agua contemplando el fondo marino con unas normalitas te sobra. Que te aprieten el pie (sin estrangularlo).

Tubo: casi cualquiera, es más cómodo que la parte de la boquilla no sea rígida, para que te lo puedas quitar y poner más fácilmente.

Gafas: es lo más importante. Quédate con el truco de este video Decathlon - Elegir Gafas de Buceo - Tribord.mp4 - YouTube de inspirar para comprobar que te encaja bien en la cara. 
Unas gafas de mierda te joden el chapuzón, céntrate en unas buenas. Los truquillos del jabón y la saliva también ayudan .

Yo buceo de vez en cuando a apnea, si hay alguien más profesional sigue sus consejos .


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Ago 2013)

amonoh bajistillas :Baile:

es la pullback  nos vamos a cerrar el gap del 8280 y entonces peponazo que te crio :Aplauso:

---------- Post added 26-ago-2013 at 10:03 ----------




Algas dijo:


> Aletas, las muy cortas son para paipo/corcho/"surf" (esas no) y las muy largas pesan mucho y son para buceo con botella. Para estar un rato por el agua contemplando el fondo marino con unas normalitas te sobra. Que te aprieten el pie (sin estrangularlo).
> 
> Tubo: casi cualquiera, es más cómodo que la parte de la boquilla no sea rígida, para que te lo puedas quitar y poner más fácilmente.
> 
> ...



ese equipamiento es para hacer buceo sadomaso ? :8:


----------



## Garbatella (26 Ago 2013)

Garbatella dijo:


> Joder, vaya bajón TEF la semana pasada, no?
> 
> Pero bueno, *quizás* *mañana tengamos novedades...*
> 
> Saludos



Telefónica mejora su oferta por E-Plus y logra el apoyo de Carlos Slim - elEconomista.es

Parece que nadie supo ver la perlita de inside information que os dejé...


----------



## atman (26 Ago 2013)

Garbatella dijo:


> Telefónica mejora su oferta por E-Plus y logra el apoyo de Carlos Slim - elEconomista.es
> 
> Parece que nadie supo ver la perlita de inside information que os dejé...



Es que entrar en cada "quizá", "es que", "tal vez"... sería una ruina... hay que irse conociendo, hombre...


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Ago 2013)

ahi va ese ibex :Baile:


----------



## egarenc (26 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo les veo bastante bien, financieramente no podrían estar mejor, no tienen deuda, cuentan con una caja de mas de 1000 mill y los roces son de mas del 20%.solo hay una pega y es que es un sector que no controló nada, no se como estará la competencia a nivel global en semiconductores.Parece que son buenos de hecho han generado durante los últimos 4 años 400-500 mill de valor añadido a sus accionistas cada año.Lo unico estan algo caros, si por lo que sea la competencia les aprieta fuerte y llevan 2 trimestres con caídas en sus ventas aunque con caídas muy insignificantes la accion puede notarlo,el ultimo año el flujo de caja operativo ha caido como un 5% y el capex se ha incrementado en un 100%, en este caso seguramente sera poco representativo porque estarán invirtiendo muy fuertemente en tecnología para coches electricos o en led, habría que investigar un poco.Seguramente los que conozca bien el mundillo sean Atman y juanfer.
> 
> 
> AVAGO TECHNOLOGIES LTD (AVGO:NASDAQ GS): Financial Statements - Businessweek



Atman, siguiendo la recomendación de Ponzi, como ves a esta, la conoces?


----------



## atman (26 Ago 2013)

Off-topic total, pero...







---------- Post added 26-ago-2013 at 10:53 ----------




egarenc dijo:


> Atman, siguiendo la recomendación de Ponzi, como ves a esta, la conoces?



Ni idea... Presenta resultados mañana y parece que ha hecho máximos en Julio... yo tendría cuidado. Esperar a ver que pasa en el entorno de los 35. El consenso de mercado es de comprar, pero por lo que veo, hay salidas de dinero...


----------



## ghkghk (26 Ago 2013)

Esa canción del verano...


[YOUTUBE]zwT6DZCQi9k[/YOUTUBE]

Lo del cuerpo de la morena es sobrecogedor...

Vaya, no deja insertar...

Blurred Lines (Unrated Version) - YouTube


----------



## ponzi (26 Ago 2013)

atman dijo:


> Off-topic total, pero...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A nivel tecnologico,son poco conocidos no?

http://www.avagotech.com/pages/products/

Yo lo unico que entiendo de sus productos es la fibra optica y los led,juanfer dentro del mercado led siempre ha hablado muy bien de phillips.


----------



## loblesa (26 Ago 2013)

Imaginarium al garete...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Ago 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Esa canción del verano...
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]zwT6DZCQi9k[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



Y encima no deja de sobetearse los pechotes!!!! :8:

---------- Post added 26-ago-2013 at 12:30 ----------

Creo que me acaban de timar con unas gafas de ver.....Todo por ir a una óptica!

Next time ONLINE!!

(y no me vengan con que te las puedes probar... que a mi todas las gafas me quedan bien!!)


----------



## Claca (26 Ago 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Esa canción del verano...
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]zwT6DZCQi9k[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



Emily Ratajkowski... Tiene pinta de 90 copa C


----------



## ponzi (26 Ago 2013)

Que podemos esperar del regular alemán sobre el acuerdo entre Telefónica y Kpn


http://news.yahoo.com/el-acuerdo-telef-nica-y-155156677.html

La clave del futuro de las telecomunicaciones no serán los operadores virtuales si no el 4g y la fibra óptica.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Ago 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Emily Ratajkowski... Tiene pinta de 90 copa C



Te vas a quedar ciego de tantas Pajowskies :no: ::


----------



## Claca (26 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Te vas a quedar ciego de tantas Pajowskies :no: ::



Tú que eres experto en material multimedia... tengo un video mp4 que me gustaría convertirlo en gif para ponerme de firma, ¿cómo se lo explicarías a un niño de 13 años, es decir, a mí?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Ago 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Tú que eres experto en material multimedia... tengo un video mp4 que me gustaría convertirlo en gif para ponerme de firma, ¿cómo se lo explicarías a un niño de 13 años, es decir, a mí?




ioputa,¿ en el Gym desde los 5 años? ¿Tu padre es Arnie o que?

Animated GIF Generator - Imgflip


----------



## ponzi (26 Ago 2013)

Os habéis fijado lo que esta haciendo un chicharrin que mencione el año pasado?

http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/snapshot/snapshot.asp?ticker=ADZ:SM


Adolfo dominguez


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Ago 2013)

[/url][/IMG]

Me voy a casa, sin gafas esto es un sin vivil.


----------



## Claca (26 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ioputa,¿ en el Gym desde los 5 años? ¿Tu padre es Arnie o que?
> 
> Animated GIF Generator - Imgflip



Gracias, pero el video dura algo más de lo permitido como máximo. Ya veré qué puedo hacer.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Ago 2013)

Claca:9759284 dijo:


> Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:
> 
> 
> > ioputa,¿ en el Gym desde los 5 años? ¿Tu padre es Arnie o que?
> ...



Trocealo online y uploadea lo que necesites...torponcio


----------



## ponzi (26 Ago 2013)

http://www.elconfidencial.com/merca...eficio-neto-de-2-056-millones-de-euros_11968/


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (26 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Os habéis fijado lo que esta haciendo un chicharrin que mencione el año pasado?
> 
> ADOLFO DOMINGUEZ (ADZ:Continuous): Stock Quote & Company Profile - Businessweek
> 
> ...



Veo una subida del 20% con un volumen de 36k (acciones o euros?). No me creo nada...


----------



## Claca (26 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Trocealo online y uploadea lo que necesites...torponcio



Ya, pero es que la gracia es el GIF entero. Ya lo volveré a grabar, esta vez más rapidito y con rotulador más gordo ::


----------



## Tio Masclet (26 Ago 2013)

En el premarket ANR, Walter y ACI vienen verdeando-


----------



## ponzi (26 Ago 2013)

Accusatio Manifesta dijo:


> Veo una subida del 20% con un volumen de 36k (acciones o euros?). No me creo nada...



Seran acciones.Es una accion de muy baja capitalizacion,seguramente habra alguna toma de control por algun accionista mayoritario o vete tu a saber.Aun me acuerdo el año pasado de ver toda la empresa por 20 mill


----------



## ponzi (26 Ago 2013)

800 torres que acaba de vender tef en Brasil.El pais del carnaval se viene abajo.

http://mobile.businessweek.com/news/2012-12-26/sba-communications-buys-800-towers-in-brazil


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Ago 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Ya, pero es que la gracia es el GIF entero. Ya lo volveré a grabar, esta vez más rapidito y con rotulador más gordo ::



¿Te han traido una cam HD los reyes? 

El POV no mola nada....:no::no:


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (26 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Seran acciones.Es una accion de muy baja capitalizacion,seguramente habra alguna toma de control por algun accionista mayoritario o vete tu a saber.Aun me acuerdo el año pasado de ver toda la empresa por 20 mill



Por eso decía que no me creo nada, con esa negociación cualquiera la puede subir todo lo que quiera. Con una entrada ghk style la subes el doble o el triple, pero luego a la hora de vender...


----------



## ponzi (26 Ago 2013)

Jajajajaja Cebrian se ha tirado piedras a su tejado.Tanto Tef como Mediaset tienen derecho de tanteo,si no quieren prisa no puede vender Digital +.Vaya lumbreras,como se le ocurrio poner semejante clausula.


http://www.elconfidencial.com/empre...-en-la-compra-de-su-tele-de-pago-canal_20294/


----------



## Janus (26 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Esto si que me preocupa...Los alemanes son gente muy orgullosa.No se hasta que punto les hara gracia que el mercado este controlado por una empresa española y una americana,sobre todo a sabiendas que slim suele actuar en nombre de att.
> 
> Alemania pone problemas a Telefnica | Economa | elmundo.es



Slim es muy listo. Perfectamente puede suceder:

-Slim saca adelante su OPA por el 100% habida cuenta del buen rollito que genera el que gracias a él TEF suba su oferta.
-El regulador alemán echa atrás la operación de TEF.
-Slim se queda con todo.

---------- Post added 26-ago-2013 at 14:45 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> Os habéis fijado lo que esta haciendo un chicharrin que mencione el año pasado?
> 
> ADOLFO DOMINGUEZ (ADZ:Continuous): Stock Quote & Company Profile - Businessweek
> 
> ...



En 4,20 estuve recientemente viendo si meter o no. No lo hice porque la horquilla era muy grande y porque no había posiciones para meter una cantidad decente.


----------



## LÁNGARO (26 Ago 2013)

ahora tengo mi oportunidad.....
Monica Bellucci y Vincent Cassel se separan tras 14 años | Gente | EL PAÍS


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Ago 2013)

no creo que al vincent ese le gusten los maricones feos ienso:


----------



## LÁNGARO (26 Ago 2013)

no me desanime, por favor, no soy tan feo


----------



## inversobres (26 Ago 2013)

Despioje mañanero y a romper culos. Cortinon de humo majestuoso. A ver si se acercan a los 168x.


----------



## bertok (26 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Estaba claro que Slim no podía rechazar la oferta, meterse en una guerra sin cuartel y con una empresa muy endeudada seria ponerse en una situación muy comprometida.Simplemente era un órdago para que telefónica incrementase su oferta.Slim de tonto no tiene ni un pelo, con una simple operación ha creado valor para Kpn y eso que aun no es ni suya, por un lado reduce el endeudamiento y por otro puede olvidarse de Alemania pero no de sus beneficios.Americamovil es el caballo de Troya de Att en sudamericano y por lo visto ahora lo sera en Europa.
> 
> 
> Telefónica mejora su oferta por E-Plus y logra el apoyo de Carlos Slim - elEconomista.es
> ...



Tito Alierta tiene la costumbre de sobre pagar las adquisiciones que hace.

Hace mayor emporio a costa del bolsillo del accionista.

A ver si lo echan ya de una vez.


----------



## Claca (26 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Te han traido una cam HD los reyes?
> 
> El POV no mola nada....:no::no:



¿Se aprueba?







Quedará mejor escrito...


----------



## bertok (26 Ago 2013)




----------



## tarrito (26 Ago 2013)

madre mía con 13 años :

los astrocitos esos que tomas para el gym te tienen las hormonas revolusionás


----------



## Ajetreo (26 Ago 2013)

Hay volumen en ANR? Solo veo la cotización y parece que sube.....Masclet!!! janus!!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Ago 2013)

Claca dijo:


> ¿Se aprueba?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muy conseguido, si. Muy conseguido. Aunque dejes las huellas marcadas... ::


----------



## Tio Masclet (26 Ago 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Hay volumen en ANR? Solo veo la cotización y parece que sube.....Masclet!!! janus!!!



Google Finance da el volumen un poco retrasado, subir sube bastante, el volumen hasta dentro de un rato no lo sé.


----------



## jopitxujo (26 Ago 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Google Finance da el volumen un poco retrasado, subir sube bastante, el volumen hasta dentro de un rato no lo sé.




Pues ya lleva el 75% de volumen comparándolo con la media de últimos 3 meses.


----------



## Janus (26 Ago 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Hay volumen en ANR? Solo veo la cotización y parece que sube.....Masclet!!! janus!!!



Disfruten las plusvalías. Se ha dicho por activa y por pasiva.


----------



## Tio Masclet (26 Ago 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Pues ya lleva el 75% de volumen comparándolo con la media de últimos 3 meses.



Puea a seguir así.


----------



## R3v3nANT (26 Ago 2013)

En el hilo de la plata hay uno que debe llevar meses en nuestra trinchera o directamente es Bertok con multinick ::

En la calle ves tarados, pero este hilo es la leche 

Buenas tardes y tal.

PD: Claca, en la versión definitiva que se vea algún pezón coño!


----------



## Tio Masclet (26 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Disfruten las plusvalías. Se ha dicho por activa y por pasiva.



En ello andamos, esperemos que la paciencia tenga al fin su premio. ¿Las dejamos correr Maestro Janus?


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Ago 2013)

Claca dijo:


> ¿Se aprueba?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



claca esa manzana :8:


----------



## ponzi (26 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Slim es muy listo. Perfectamente puede suceder:
> 
> -Slim saca adelante su OPA por el 100% habida cuenta del buen rollito que genera el que gracias a él TEF suba su oferta.
> -El regulador alemán echa atrás la operación de TEF.
> ...



A slim no le interesa que ek regulador aleman echa atras la oferta.Analicemos un poco los dos hipoteticos escenarios.

1)Regulador acepta,slim se queda kpn y esta gracias a tef estara mas saneada, mas el 20% de telefonica deuthsland.Asi consigue efectivo para invertir en 4g en holanda y belgica y un socio con un importante cash flow para liderar las inversiones en 4g y fibra en alimania.

2)solo se quede con kpn mas una deuda abismal y encima con unos activos con los que no podra hacer frente ni a deutsche telekom ni a vodafone.


----------



## inversobres (26 Ago 2013)

Hola 1680. Buena tarde.


----------



## jopitxujo (26 Ago 2013)

Me vais a perdonar pero el dato del volumen que he dado de ANR no era correcto, supongo que era el volumen de la última jornada.
De moemnto el volumen que lleva es normalito, no es para tirar cohetes.


----------



## bertok (26 Ago 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> En el hilo de la plata hay uno que debe llevar meses en nuestra trinchera o directamente es Bertok con multinick ::
> 
> En la calle ves tarados, pero este hilo es la leche
> 
> ...



jamijo, no uso de eso :8:::

La trinchera es una leyenda para el medio plazo, en el corto plazo ya he matado muchas gacelas ::


----------



## Janus (26 Ago 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> En ello andamos, esperemos que la paciencia tenga al fin su premio. ¿Las dejamos correr Maestro Janus?



Of course.

---------- Post added 26-ago-2013 at 16:04 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> A slim no le interesa que ek regulador aleman echa atras la oferta.Analicemos un poco los dos hipoteticos escenarios.
> 
> 1)Regulador acepta,slim se queda kpn y esta gracias a tef estara mas saneada, mas el 20% de telefonica deuthsland.Asi consigue efectivo para invertir en 4g en holanda y belgica y un socio con un importante cash flow para liderar las inversiones en 4g y fibra en alimania.
> 
> 2)solo se quede con kpn mas una deuda abismal y encima con unos activos con los que no podra hacer frente ni a deutsche telekom ni a vodafone.



Es buen plan pero si finalmente se queda con todo porque el regulador alemán impide que TEF vaya a por todo, es un buen negocio.

Slim también tiene que diversificar.


----------



## Ajetreo (26 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> jamijo, no uso de eso :8:::
> 
> La trinchera es una leyenda para el medio plazo, en el corto plazo ya he matado muchas gacelas ::



Y se las ha comido? :: 

A ver si usted es un leoncio y hace como en el cuento.

Bertok es el lobo feroz y se ha disfrazado para atraer gacelas a la trinchera...huye Caperucita huye



PD. La foto de Caperucita con boobs la ponen ustedes


----------



## Janus (26 Ago 2013)

En Alpha hay que arriesgar. El stop en el punto de entrada que debería estar algo por encima de 6 usd. Y hasta donde lleve. Si se queda en un bluff, no pasa nada porque no se pierde. El viaje bien merece arriesgar.

No se conformen con 1,000 usd de reward cuando se puede soñar con 5,000 usd.


----------



## Tio Masclet (26 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> En Alpha hay que arriesgar. El stop en el punto de entrada que debería estar algo por encima de 6 usd. Y hasta donde lleve. Si se queda en un bluff, no pasa nada porque no se pierde. El viaje bien merece arriesgar.
> 
> No se conformen con 1,000 usd de reward cuando se puede soñar con 5,000 usd.



A 6,09 hice la entrada. Vamos a ver y a tener paciencia.


----------



## bertok (26 Ago 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Y se las ha comido? ::
> 
> A ver si usted es un leoncio y hace como en el cuento.
> 
> ...



Están en la cuenta. En el último giro del SP canté más de 4000 USD de plusvis en varias operaciones.

La trinchera es para formar la cartera de medio plazo. En ese sentido sí sigo en la trinchera porque la pauta de precios para medio plazo no me pone.


----------



## vmmp29 (26 Ago 2013)

parece que las carboneras se deshinchan


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Ago 2013)

[YOUTUBE]O7wsiVG6LoU[/YOUTUBE]

Segunda parte.... 
::::
::::::
::::


Ejto vaparribaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jopitxujo (26 Ago 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Emily Ratajkowski... Tiene pinta de 90 copa C





Ilustremos:


----------



## Janus (26 Ago 2013)

la directriz alcista en timeframe de horas en Alpha Natural Resources está en 6,10 usd. Se espera no ir hasta ahí al menos hoy porque la vela de fuga quedaría totalmente distorsionada. Del cierre del viernes no se debería bajar porque en ese escenario hay que encender alarmas, pero no presionar aún ningún botón.

Recuerden, que de piramidar .................... tiene que ser hacia arriba.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Ago 2013)

Parece limpita


----------



## bertok (26 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]O7wsiVG6LoU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Segunda parte....
> ::::
> ...



Es cuestión de tiempo pero el hostión va a ser homérico.


----------



## Janus (26 Ago 2013)

Por completar sobre Alpha Natural Resources.

El estocástico es alcista, el MACD es alcista (desde 8 meses). Queda que el volumen tire y superar con fuerza los 6,8 usd.


----------



## egarenc (26 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Parece limpita



Si, con gusto la contrataba como mujer de la limpieza en mi casa

joder con BME, a lo tonto lleva más del 20% en cosa de un mes, debí haber cargado + :rolleye:


----------



## R3v3nANT (26 Ago 2013)

Suerte que no os leo en el trabajo ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Es cuestión de tiempo pero el hostión va a ser homérico.



El sistema está pidiendo un reset a gritos, y los que están arriba van a pringar porque no se están enterando. ::


----------



## bertok (26 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> El sistema está pidiendo un reset a gritos, y los que están arriba van a pringar porque no se están enterando. ::



Hay quién dice que ya estamos en pleno proceso de transición ....

El proceso es largo y ha habido unos años para hacer los deberes no teniendo deudas.

El endeudado pasará a estar en la base de la cadena alimenticia ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Por completar sobre Alpha Natural Resources.
> 
> El estocástico es alcista, el MACD es alcista (desde 8 meses). Queda que el volumen tire y superar con fuerza los 6,8 usd.



Al MACD semanal le haría el caso justo. Desde que "es alcista" el precio ha bajado un 80% :cook:


----------



## Janus (26 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> El sistema está pidiendo un reset a gritos, y los que están arriba van a pringar porque no se están enterando. ::



Despójate de tus creencias y de los cantos de sirena. Ojos antes que cerebro. Seguirá el status quo y en la esencia no cambiará nada.

Esto está hecho para ellos y no para nosotros.

Keep party!!!!.


----------



## bertok (26 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Al MACD semanal le haría el caso justo. Desde que "es alcista" el precio ha bajado un 80% :cook:



Realmente no estaba alcista, estaba consumiendo tiempo para reequilibrar la extrema sobreventa.

Es un valor interesante.


----------



## Janus (26 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Al MACD semanal le haría el caso justo. Desde que "es alcista" el precio ha bajado un 80% :cook:



Diario, sir. He mirado el semanal y creo que no entendemos igual a esas rayas. ¿lo miras en logarítmico o qué?.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Despójate de tus creencias y de los cantos de sirena. Ojos antes que cerebro. Seguirá el status quo y en la esencia no cambiará nada.
> 
> Esto está hecho para ellos y no para nosotros.
> 
> Keep party!!!!.



¿La destrucción de la clase media te parecen cantos de sirena?








Otra cosa es que por vaivenes del destino, decisiones y habilidades personales estemos consiguiendo capear el temporal dentro de nuestra burbuja. 

Una sociedad en la que las injusticias no hacen más que crecer, polarizando la sociedad, no suela durar mucho.


----------



## R3v3nANT (26 Ago 2013)

Pensaba que la subida de las 3 en el SP era un fake, ahora me he perdido la ventana de entrada. Cierro el chiringuito, voy a ver si una página de Estonia es fiable para comprar plata, la amiga de Claca necesita algo con clase para taparle "els mugronets" :baba:


----------



## egarenc (26 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Hay quién dice que ya estamos en pleno proceso de transición ....
> 
> El proceso es largo y ha habido unos años para hacer los deberes no teniendo deudas.
> 
> El endeudado pasará a estar en la base de la cadena alimenticia ::



SNB aprueba este post.







trad: os cagareis patas abajo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Diario, sir. He mirado el semanal y creo que no entendemos igual a esas rayas. ¿lo miras en logarítmico o qué?.



So,¿since JANU_s_ARY the MACD is on uptrend?













---------- Post added 26-ago-2013 at 16:45 ----------




R3v3nANT dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pero mira que eres pardillo.....:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Janus (26 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿La destrucción de la clase media te parecen cantos de sirena?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En España no había clase media, había gente que gastaba a cuenta del banco.

Lo cierto que estar en medio de una guerra entre clases, pobres vs ricos, es muy poco interesante. Es mejor estar sin estar, pasar desapercibido.

---------- Post added 26-ago-2013 at 16:49 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> So,¿since JANU_s_ARY the MACD is on uptrend?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Para mí el MACD es alcista cuando ambas están subiendo y superan el "cero". Se ha producido desde los mínimos.
Pintas bien el tema del volumen, ahí se necesita ver mejores maneras.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Por completar sobre Alpha Natural Resources.
> 
> El estocástico es alcista, el MACD es alcista (desde 8 meses). Queda que el volumen tire y superar con fuerza los 6,8 usd.





Janus dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Joder tio, debo estar menos espabilao de lo normal... pero no lo veo.

Ambas llevan subiendo desde julio, y subiendo y por encima de cero desde 7 u 8 sesiones.... :S

El caso es que tiene buena pinta, si.


----------



## Janus (26 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Joder tio, debo estar menos espabilao de lo normal... pero no lo veo.
> 
> Ambas llevan subiendo desde julio, y subiendo y por encima de cero desde 7 u 8 sesiones.... :S
> 
> El caso es que tiene buena pinta, si.



Hablo el MACD y se han puesto sobre el cero en la primera quincena de Agosto. Antes nunca en 8 meses. Tienes que dejar de ver tantas boobs.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Hablo el MACD y se han puesto sobre el cero en la primera quincena de Agosto. Antes nunca en 8 meses. Tienes que dejar de ver tantas boobs.



Al final me vas a liar. 
Has sido tu el que ha hablado de 8 meses :no:


----------



## loblesa (26 Ago 2013)

Creo que a ANR ya llego algo tarde...


----------



## Janus (26 Ago 2013)

Alpha is the place to be right now?

Look at the chart.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Alpha is the place to be right now?
> 
> Look at the chart.









Es la hora a la que me subiría a ese tren 8:8:8:8:8:


----------



## Janus (26 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Es la hora a la que me subiría a ese tren 8:8:8:8:8:



Unos minutos antes quizá mejor


----------



## amago45 (26 Ago 2013)

Off topic
Chinos, motos y tal
Scooter falls into well after crashing 4 times, China. Un homme sur le scooter tombe dans un trou - YouTube


----------



## loblesa (26 Ago 2013)

Qué criptoníticos están hoy 

---------- Post added 26-ago-2013 at 17:23 ----------

Acercándose a la hora zulú

---------- Post added 26-ago-2013 at 17:27 ----------


----------



## ponzi (26 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Of course.
> 
> ---------- Post added 26-ago-2013 at 16:04 ----------
> 
> ...



Si pero la jugada no seria la misma.Eso de que Tef te quite un buen % de tu deuda, no tiene precio.En cualquier caso si no Slim lo único que tendría que hacer seria rascarse un poco el bolsillo 5 años y problema solucionado.Yo hasta por encima de 14 ni me reemplanteo vender.


----------



## ponzi (26 Ago 2013)

Vaya espectáculo en Prisa (leer el texto integro, no tiene desperdicio)

http://www.periodistadigital.com/pe...o-javier-moreno-junta-accionistas-prisa.shtml

Como Alierta de esta no saque tajada es para echarle de Telefónica

http://www.elconfidencial.com/empre...-en-la-compra-de-su-tele-de-pago-canal_20294/


----------



## Janus (26 Ago 2013)

Vean en Alpha Natural Resources la secuencia de velas diarias desde el 12/7 hasta el 23/7 (en especial la vela del último día)



y compárenlo con la secuencia de velas diarias desde el 16/8 hasta el 26/8 (vela de hoy).

Qué curioso, no puede ser verdad.


----------



## Ajetreo (26 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Vean en Alpha Natural Resources la secuencia de velas diarias desde el 12/7 hasta el 23/7 (en especial la vela del último día)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues parece que sube:ouch:

A mi no me lien..... que aunque no tenga deudas y tengo ahorrillos estoy en la base de la cadena alimentaria..... y a veces me parece que me muerden los dedos de los pies los leones cuando me meto en estas aventuras

Pero si no me meto entonces en lugar de los leones me comen los gusanos..... y cada día mi colchón se hace mas y más delgado:S


Así que con o sin MAC en logaritmico en diario o semanal.... ANR Subirá Conno


----------



## amago45 (26 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Vaya espectáculo en Prisa
> 
> Como Alierta de esta no saque tajada es para echarle de Telefónica



Entiendo que lo estarán cerrando Abril Martorell, Alvarez Pallete y los respectivos CFOs, porque Alierta hablando con Cebrián de PrisaTV y los medios audiovisuales puede ser una risa ... ... :XX::XX::XX: Estos dos, como diría Butragueño, son seres superiores


----------



## vmmp29 (26 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Vaya espectáculo en Prisa (leer el texto integro, no tiene desperdicio)
> 
> Un accionista de PRISA le canta las cuarenta a Cebrián: "Es usted un zombie, váyase" :: Periodismo :: Prensa :: Periodista Digital
> 
> ...



no olvides que los 2 castuzos a más no poder y por tanto tan o más pepitorros


----------



## Ajetreo (26 Ago 2013)

Dónde se han ido todos....

Hay peli nueva en la trinchera?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Ago 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Dónde se han ido todos....
> 
> Hay peli nueva en la trinchera?



A) EspañavsFrancia Basket
B) GranáVsR.MAdrid Fútbol


----------



## Janus (26 Ago 2013)

Tesla es bajista si la vela de hoy tuviera un poco más de recorrido. Descarga importante.

---------- Post added 26-ago-2013 at 21:08 ----------

Netflix a un 6% de los máximos históricos que suponen valer en bolsa 17B, más de 4 veces las ventas, casi tres dígitos los beneficios.

Qué burros.

---------- Post added 26-ago-2013 at 21:13 ----------

Les invito a que vean esto:

TSLA Income Statement | Tesla Motors, Inc. Stock - Yahoo! Finance


Este cagarro capitaliza 20B.


----------



## bertok (26 Ago 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Dónde se han ido todos....
> 
> Hay peli nueva en la trinchera?



6 Souls ::


----------



## vmmp29 (26 Ago 2013)

el vix volando en verde


----------



## juan35 (26 Ago 2013)

Janus,

Novavax, Inc. (NVAX) 3,05 (5.90%) 

desde 1,80...... quien la hubiera pillado.....


----------



## R3v3nANT (26 Ago 2013)

Black Hawk down ::


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Ago 2013)

hasta que por fin van a acabar con el genocida al-assad :Aplauso:


----------



## egarenc (26 Ago 2013)

Spring breakers


----------



## Janus (26 Ago 2013)

¿Y si ahora empezase un ciclo bajista usano de 100 pipos?. Lo dejo ahí.

---------- Post added 26-ago-2013 at 21:37 ----------




juan35 dijo:


> Janus,
> 
> Novavax, Inc. (NVAX) 3,05 (5.90%)
> 
> desde 1,80...... quien la hubiera pillado.....



Por ahí abajo la pillamos y nos salimos con plusvis de 20 cents por acción. No pasa nada. Más vale pájaro en mano que ciento volando. Que se lo digan a Dendreon!

---------- Post added 26-ago-2013 at 21:40 ----------

Venga que nos animamos ....... hands up!

[YOUTUBE]YnjKVGU7uiI[/YOUTUBE]







y le metemos una perlita de las buenas.


----------



## vmmp29 (26 Ago 2013)

Janus & cia :

de netflix tengo algo muy interesante, mira

Análisis Value de NETFLIX - Rankia

de Tesla

Tesla Motors Inc (TSLA) Stock Is For Speculation, Not Investing


----------



## bertok (26 Ago 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Janus:
> 
> de netflix tengo algo muy interesante, mira
> 
> ...



En buena parte de las empresas Usanas hay una burbuja descomunal.

Va a terminar con un desplome rico.


----------



## Janus (26 Ago 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Janus:
> 
> de netflix tengo algo muy interesante, mira
> 
> ...



En los trimestrales de junio, en TESLA se ha vuelto a los números rojos de beneficio y se ha facturado menos ventas que en el quarter anterior.

---------- Post added 26-ago-2013 at 21:51 ----------

De momento, Alpha está que no está.

No le han dejado perder la apertura pero las velas horarias rojas son las que han definido el volumen hoy. Esto es día a día teniendo muy claro los stops.

Sean pacientes.

---------- Post added 26-ago-2013 at 21:53 ----------

Esa vela de hoy en el SP me tiene muy excited!!!!. No tocaba en absoluto y menos en la rampa final de la sesión.

Pienso que está diciendo algo.

---------- Post added 26-ago-2013 at 21:54 ----------

Les pongo cremita de la buena, nada de la catalana. No se pierdan los 6 primeros minutos con Madonna como speaker.

[YOUTUBE]d1hbNiSUHkg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tio Masclet (26 Ago 2013)

Maestro Janos, nos gustaría un gran pelotazo, pero si día a día va subiendo 5-10 centavos, tampoco le haremos ascos.


----------



## Suprimo (26 Ago 2013)

Vaya forma que teneis de desnanimarme a comprar Tesla, en fin, seguiré en un citroen::


----------



## Janus (26 Ago 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Maestro Janos, nos gustaría un gran pelotazo, pero si día a día va subiendo 5-10 centavos, tampoco le haremos ascos.



Vamos a tratar de ser puristas.

El carbón va a ser un champion de reward de la leche pero hay que cogerla cuando toque subir no importando tanto el mínimo porque eso está fuera del alcance de los humanos (no así de los gatos).

Dicho esto y haciendo un análisis micro: hoy ha llegado a 6,68 que está pegado a la resistencia de 6,8 que es importante (cifras en usd, of course). Después se ha replegado y ha dejado una vela fea. En timeframe de horas viene una directriz alcista por 6,1-6,15 usd. Pero irse ahí cuando hoy era el día perfecto, no es para pensar en cohetes ahora.
No obstante, estamos hablando de Alpha Natural Resources quien tiene la particularidad de que se mete dos velas diarias del +10% y aquí paz y luego gloria.

Viendo otras carboneras, se aprecia bien que James River ha ido como un cohete y con un aspecto en precio / volumen inmejorable en timeframe diario pero en la última hora le han dado para dejarlo donde querían y afear mucho la vela diaria.


----------



## amago45 (26 Ago 2013)

En eldiario.es de mañana: El nuevo director general de El Corte Inglés ha sido candidato de Falange en 3 ocasiones 
Hay que esperar a mańana para poner el link...

Tendrá ya 9 hijos y cuenta en el Banco Popular???


----------



## Janus (26 Ago 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Hardwell Live @ Tomorrowland 2013 - YouTube[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## egarenc (27 Ago 2013)

off topic/

Aquí, un crack:

_El desliz de Sergio Ramos: felicita a las chicas del waterpolo, campeonas el 2 de agosto
Tras ver en diferido por la tele la final ante Australia_


----------



## fragel013 (27 Ago 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> off topic/
> 
> Aquí, un crack:
> 
> ...



Y tan crack que ha inventado los tuits en diferido :XX::XX:


----------



## R3v3nANT (27 Ago 2013)

fragel013 dijo:


> Y tan crack que ha inventado los tuits en diferido :XX::XX:



Es primo hermano de Cospedal, tienen el mismo intelecto.


----------



## atman (27 Ago 2013)

Haaa vueeeeltoooo...!!


Obama administration sees mid-October default deadline | Reuters


----------



## Janus (27 Ago 2013)

atman dijo:


> Haaa vueeeeltoooo...!!
> 
> 
> Obama administration sees mid-October default deadline | Reuters



When was it out?


----------



## atman (27 Ago 2013)

A ver, que ya sabemos que está ahí y que sólo están buscándose excusas... pero eso no es malo... al menos para mí... 

No me cabe duda de que volverán a llegar a un acuerdo, el propio artículo lo dice, Mr.O lo tiene fácil: dejar de lado la seg. soc. y construir un par de oleoductos uno desde Alaska y otro en la frontera con Canada. Y ale... que siga rodando la bola... Pero... lo que el artículo no dice es la repercusión en la FED. Y viceversa. El meneíto de la deuda está empezando a hacerles un agujero... y creo que ese es en realidad el motivo de aflojar el pistón... al principio hablaban de reducir en 5k millones al mes las inyecciones, ahora ya hablan de 15 millones menos y año que viene cero...


----------



## loblesa (27 Ago 2013)

Buenos días. No se distraigan de lo esencial.







---------- Post added 27-ago-2013 at 09:21 ----------

Qué le pasa a Arcelor?


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Ago 2013)

guanos dias gacelillas


----------



## Tio Masclet (27 Ago 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gacelillas



Buenos días zahorí.
Qué atacamos hoy ¿Jran alcista o Jran bajista?


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Ago 2013)

todo esto forma parte del pullback a la jran bajista , luego peponazo


----------



## Mendrugo (27 Ago 2013)

Booooooom.

---------- Post added 27-ago-2013 at 09:46 ----------

Cierren todo.


----------



## garpie (27 Ago 2013)

Qué caída más maja. A ver si continúa.


----------



## McFly (27 Ago 2013)

Punto óptimo para entrar.....?


----------



## Mendrugo (27 Ago 2013)

McFly dijo:


> Punto óptimo para entrar.....?



...........¿En qué?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Ago 2013)

Mendrugo dijo:


> Booooooom.
> 
> ---------- Post added 27-ago-2013 at 09:46 ----------
> 
> Cierren todo.



:no: :no: :no: 



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Voto 5 estrellas, les meto cortos también a los franchutes y me voy a la piscina



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/446989-habeis-visto-ibex-35-agosto-2013-mes-del-fuego-y-orgasmo-dilutivo-y-jato-borracho-dejo-de-trollear-162.html#post9655637


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Ago 2013)

amonoh bajistillas :Baile:


----------



## bertok (27 Ago 2013)

*Vaaaamos coño*


----------



## Mendrugo (27 Ago 2013)

Nivel primera parada:

Stxx50 2765
Dax 8250
Cac 4000
Ibex 8425-8440
San 5,46

Perder estos niveles en cierre significaría romper la clavicular y supondría entre un 3% y un 5% de caída adicional.


----------



## silverwindow (27 Ago 2013)

ya era hora coño

Y eso de Siria tiene mala pinta,no es ninguna gilipollez.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Ago 2013)

no me gafeis el guano gaceleridos , al final me obligaran a ser malo :no:


----------



## silverwindow (27 Ago 2013)

ademas las desgracias nunca vienen solas...

hoy va ser una dia de hostia de estas miticas


----------



## Claca (27 Ago 2013)

Paciencia, lo único que hay que tener claro es:







Todavía estamos en fase de distribución, lo que pase ahora no tiene la más mínima importancia, todo queda en volatilidad. Por lo general, no vale la pena seguir el mercado en busca de oportunidades al alza hasta que no se desarrolle la corrección.


----------



## loblesa (27 Ago 2013)

En mi caso, manos quietas hasta no tantear los 8300


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Ago 2013)

ni gota conocimiento claca , techo es el que vamos a hacer en los 10200


----------



## vmmp29 (27 Ago 2013)

Claca, Qué escribes en las tetas pillín?


----------



## Claca (27 Ago 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Claca, Qué escribes en las tetas pillín?



Pensaba que más o menos se podía intuir... Claca


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Ago 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Pensaba que más o menos se podía intuir... Claca



tienes una letra muy fea :o


----------



## Tio Masclet (27 Ago 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Pensaba que más o menos se podía intuir... Claca



Las A no están muy bien trazadas. Ha de hacer más cuadernos Rubio de caligrafía.


----------



## loblesa (27 Ago 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Las A no están muy bien trazadas. Ha de hacer más cuadernos Rubio de caligrafía.



Hace unos días leía que van a sacar la versión tablet de los cuadernos Rubio...


----------



## Tio Masclet (27 Ago 2013)

loblesa dijo:


> Hace unos días leía que van a sacar la versión tablet de los cuadernos Rubio...



Es una editorial que se ha modernizado mucho. Tiene cuadernillos para casi cualquier cosa, aparte de los clásicos que siguen siendo superventas.


----------



## loblesa (27 Ago 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Es una editorial que se ha modernizado mucho. Tiene cuadernillos para casi cualquier cosa, aparte de los clásicos que siguen siendo superventas.



Debería comprar Santillana a Prisa :XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Ago 2013)

Se lee perfectamente y está muy conseguido... :cook:


----------



## Tio Masclet (27 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Se lee perfectamente y está muy conseguido... :cook:



No me sea pelota.


----------



## ghkghk (27 Ago 2013)

Se lee Claca perfectamente. Otra cosa es que ustedes no miren el dedo...


----------



## Burbujilimo (27 Ago 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Se lee Claca perfectamente. Otra cosa es que ustedes no miren el dedo...



Ah, pero... ¿escribe algo?

Yo es que soy de ciencias y sólo veo esferas...

---------- Post added 27-ago-2013 at 11:30 ----------




Claca dijo:


> Paciencia, lo único que hay que tener claro es:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Expongo interpretación de gacela para que los expertos me puedan corregir:

HCH de libro parece, le falta romper. 

Casi que más que largos pensando en una corrección podría ser mejor operación teóricamente esperar a que rompa los 8400, esperar a que vuelva a la clavicular perdida y una vez ahí meter cortos con objetivo 7900-8000 (más menos por el jpg a ojímetro como objetivo del HCH, que el proxy del curro no me deja abrir el proreal, aunque también podríamos plantear que ha empezado la operación guano duradero y ser más ambiciosos) y con SL el margen de dilatación que queramos darle a la ruptura de la clavicular (¿50-100 puntos por ejemplo?)


----------



## LOLO08 (27 Ago 2013)

y de quien son las bobss....???.. DE TU HERMANA??


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Ago 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> y de quien son las bobss....???.. DE TU HERMANA??



golpe bajo :XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Ago 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> No me sea pelota.



Cojones!


----------



## Janus (27 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> *¿Y si ahora empezase un ciclo bajista usano de 100 pipos?. Lo dejo ahí.*
> 
> ---------- Post added 26-ago-2013 at 21:37 ----------
> 
> ...





Vamos a recordar este aviso.

---------- Post added 27-ago-2013 at 11:44 ----------




Burbujilimo dijo:


> Ah, pero... ¿escribe algo?
> 
> Yo es que soy de ciencias y sólo veo esferas...
> 
> ...





Claca, el hecho de generar un HCH justo sobre la superación de una directriz bajista, de confirmarse sería para nota. Una auténtica trampa.


----------



## ponzi (27 Ago 2013)

Estos noruegos tienen buen ojo

http://www.eleconomista.mobi/econom...-empresas-de-la-bolsa-espanola.html#_Noticias


----------



## Janus (27 Ago 2013)

Largos en Amper: 5,000 títulos en 1,26 en cuenta de largo plazo.


----------



## Algas (27 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Estos noruegos tienen buen ojo
> 
> Noruega acumula 6.900 millones de euros en 68 empresas de la bolsa española - elEconomista.es



¿Te refieres a que hacen bien aumentando sus SAN, TEF y BBVA (y otras); o a que en el peso relativo total han reducido su exposición en Hispañistán?ienso:

Último párrafo: _España sigue situándose en el octavo país por volumen de inversión, aunque su peso relativo ha descendido al pasar de un 4,1 por ciento del fondo invertido en nuestro país en 2011, frente al 2,9 en 2012. La reducción porcentual ha sido menor en lo referente a la renta variable, que ha descendido de un 1,4 por ciento a un 1,2 por ciento, que en la renta fija donde el fondo ha pasado de tener un 2,7 por ciento a un 1,7 por ciento._


----------



## Cascooscuro (27 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> ¿Y si ahora empezase un ciclo bajista usano de 100 pipos?. Lo dejo ahí.



En que se basa?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Ago 2013)

Cascooscuro dijo:


> En que se basa?



En TECNICO!!!!!!!!!!



) ))


----------



## silverwindow (27 Ago 2013)

Se esta preparando el terreno para una guerra a gran escala.


----------



## Algas (27 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Largos en Amper: 5,000 títulos en 1,26 en cuenta de largo plazo.



Otros 4.000 para mí a 1,25; también a largo


----------



## alimon (27 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Largos en Amper: 5,000 títulos en 1,26 en cuenta de largo plazo.



10000 llevo yo desde la semana pasada, a 1,18.


Por cierto, llevo orden de compra de 500.000 quabit a 0,059, a ver si entrara. Atentos mañana.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (27 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Largos en Amper: 5,000 títulos en 1,26 en cuenta de largo plazo.



Janus, podrías explicar las perspectivas de esta empresa? Que tipo de resultado esperas en el medio plazo y cual es la situacon de la empresa?

En el gráfico de largo plazo parece que está en mínimos y que tiene un potencial de revalorizacion muy grande:fiufiu:


----------



## Algas (27 Ago 2013)

alimon dijo:


> 10000 llevo yo desde la semana pasada, a 1,18.
> 
> 
> Por cierto, llevo orden de compra de 500.000 quabit a 0,059, a ver si entrara. Atentos mañana.



Veo el potencial de QUABIT, pero no me atrevo con esos chicharros ::


----------



## vmmp29 (27 Ago 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> y de quien son las bobss....???.. DE TU HERMANA??



serán de la opa hostil realizada por su consejo de administración


----------



## ponzi (27 Ago 2013)

Algas dijo:


> Otros 4.000 para mí a 1,25; también a largo



Yo no me meto donde este bañuelos ni jarto de vino.

http://economia.elpais.com/economia/2013/07/12/actualidad/1373625200_358266.html

Del sector inmobiliario al teconologico


----------



## Mendrugo (27 Ago 2013)

AMPER:
Tal vez lo sensato sería entrar cuando supere el 1,30.
En 1,20/1.25 papelón.


----------



## Cantor (27 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> En TECNICO!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ) ))



Pero ojo, en escala Logarítmica!! :X


----------



## Cascooscuro (27 Ago 2013)

cantor dijo:


> pero ojo, en escala logarítmica!! :x



8: .........


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Ago 2013)

Cantor dijo:


> Pero ojo, en escala Logarítmica!! :X











This man in a genius!


----------



## Janus (27 Ago 2013)

Cascooscuro dijo:


> En que se basa?



La vela de ayer en el SP y sobre todo cómo lo hizo.

---------- Post added 27-ago-2013 at 13:20 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> En TECNICO!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ) ))



También porque esa vela ha dejado rojo el chart.


----------



## LOLO08 (27 Ago 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> golpe bajo :XX:[/QUO
> 
> JATO , lo considero una broma...no puñetazo en los egss a CLACA al cual admiro:o
> 
> edit.: otro que se apunta a Amper. Hechazle un vistazo a chcocolatitos chicharrus NATRA. grafico últimos 2 meses. aunque hoy no acompaña:ouch:


----------



## Janus (27 Ago 2013)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Janus, podrías explicar las perspectivas de esta empresa? Que tipo de resultado esperas en el medio plazo y cual es la situacon de la empresa?
> 
> En el gráfico de largo plazo parece que está en mínimos y que tiene un potencial de revalorizacion muy grande:fiufiu:



NPI. Poco me importa que capitalice 46M deba mucho más. Sería casi más un atractivo porque si mejoran se traspasará dinero de la deuda al equity.

Poco importa también que tengan a Bañuelos como accionista si bien es cierto que ese tío es un artista ganando dinero.

Sí es importante el chart y el chorro de dinero que está entrando.


----------



## romanrdgz (27 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> NPI. Poco me importa que capitalice 46M deba mucho más. Sería casi más un atractivo porque si mejoran se traspasará dinero de la deuda al equity.
> 
> Poco importa también que tengan a Bañuelos como accionista si bien es cierto que ese tío es un artista ganando dinero.
> 
> Sí es importante el chart y el chorro de dinero que está entrando.



Pero si he entendido bien, esto es una compra a largo plazo, no para pelotazo a la vuelta de la esquina, ¿no es así?


----------



## Janus (27 Ago 2013)

romanrdgz dijo:


> Pero si he entendido bien, esto es una compra a largo plazo, no para pelotazo a la vuelta de la esquina, ¿no es así?



Dos cosas, cuando entra mucho dinero se puede estar pensando en una configuración de largo plazo. La resistencia importante para el largo plazo es 1,9 euros - 2 euros.

Eso sí, si se pone pepona y multiplica en meses: se vende y punto.


----------



## atman (27 Ago 2013)

Todos largos ¿eh? Sigan, sigan...







Janus tiene razón, para mí el SP ayer dió un toque de corneta... tanto en vales horarias como diarias. Y algunos valores empiezan a dar buenos (malos) síntomas y a confirmar...


----------



## loblesa (27 Ago 2013)




----------



## jopitxujo (27 Ago 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> muertoviviente dijo:
> 
> 
> > golpe bajo :XX:[/QUO
> ...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Ago 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> LOLO08 dijo:
> 
> 
> > ::::::::::::::
> ...


----------



## Krim (27 Ago 2013)

Pues se está poniendo fino el SP para la apertura...salvo milagro, hoy toca Pandorian total.


----------



## loblesa (27 Ago 2013)

Lo que no críe la huerta murciana...

Descubierta en Murcia la mayor plantación de marihuana de España
Descubierta en Murcia la mayor plantación de marihuana de España - EcoDiario.es


----------



## Janus (27 Ago 2013)

atman dijo:


> Todos largos ¿eh? Sigan, sigan...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso no quiere decir que los valores correlacionados inversamente con el SP dejen de subir :8:

---------- Post added 27-ago-2013 at 14:20 ----------

Conviene recordar la regla del +/-0,75% en la apertura usana. Es muy fiable y el SP está ahora en el -0,71%.


----------



## Mulder (27 Ago 2013)

A las buenas tardes!

Hoy con los gringos no creo que tengamos desplome porque ya hemos superado ampliamente registros diarios normales, pero si ocurre, la verdad es que va a ser una sesión para recordar...


----------



## Ajetreo (27 Ago 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> muertoviviente dijo:
> 
> 
> > golpe bajo :XX:[/QUO
> ...


----------



## bertok (27 Ago 2013)

El SP giró con claridad en el entorno de los 1708.

Desde entonces todo ha sido construir la tendencia con mil excusas: tapering, .....

Tanto el SP como el culibex como el DAX ..... están en niveles que nos e justifican con la actividad. El cuento de que siempre sube algún día tiene que acabar ..... no tiene por qué ser ahora pero conviene tenerlo en cuenta todos los días.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Ago 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> LOLO08 dijo:
> 
> 
> > Con permiso de Pecata
> ...


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Ago 2013)

hoy el ibex deberia cerrar en los 8350 +-20% 

y ya mañana terminar el pullback pa luego irnos a los cielos ienso:


----------



## jopitxujo (27 Ago 2013)

El IBEX en zona clave. 8430.


----------



## Ajetreo (27 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ajetreo dijo:
> 
> 
> > ¿Y del de esa *Z* en lugar de una D no hablamos?
> ...


----------



## vmmp29 (27 Ago 2013)

acordarse de la regla de sir Janus +/-0.75% en el SP


----------



## paulistano (27 Ago 2013)

Estar en el extranjero, encontrarse una wifi, ver que el ibex esta bajando u 2,5% y estar en liquidez.... Esto.... Mola!!! 

Amonoh!!


----------



## jopitxujo (27 Ago 2013)

En principio sería zona para probar unos largos en Ibex.

¿Quién es el primero que se atreve?


----------



## Janus (27 Ago 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Estar en el extranjero, encontrarse una wifi, ver que el ibex esta bajando u 2,5% y estar en liquidez.... Esto.... Mola!!!
> 
> Amonoh!!



Mejor estar corto, no?


----------



## vmmp29 (27 Ago 2013)

QUE ALEGRIA verle Sr Mulder limites normales se refiere a más de -20000 contratos en el pre?


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Ago 2013)

hasta la mm200 van a tirarlo


----------



## paulistano (27 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Mejor estar corto, no?



Lo estoy minimamente.... Tan minimamente que ni lo considero posición. ... 

400 euros de prima en un warrant put vencimiento diciembre ibex 8250..... Pero vamos, que no lo considero estar dentro.... Lo metí por probar desde 8550, quiero ver en directo como funcionan los warrants.... 

Cantado hace dos semanas.


----------



## Ajetreo (27 Ago 2013)

Decidido, corta en el SP


----------



## mataresfacil (27 Ago 2013)

Madre mia gamesa, cuando dice de bajar se lo toma en serio.


----------



## romanrdgz (27 Ago 2013)

Maldita costumbre de Sacyr de perder en media hora el trabajo de subida de una semana, y siempre cuando estoy a unos céntimos de mi precio objetivo. No me deshago de ellas en la vida a este ritmo.

Por cierto, Amper se les está deshinchando. Mejor para mi, por si decido entrar


----------



## loblesa (27 Ago 2013)

CREDIT AGRICOLE perdiendo los 7.7€...


----------



## Janus (27 Ago 2013)

Vamos, nos ponemos a tono. Hay movement until 16:00.

[YOUTUBE]fs5ZAjIdawI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Ago 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> *acordarse *de la regla de sir Janus +/-0.75% en el SP



:no::no::no::no:

Acordaos/acuérdense /recordad/recuerden...........


----------



## loblesa (27 Ago 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Madre mia gamesa, cuando dice de bajar se lo toma en serio.



Gamesa va por -8%... hasta 4.8 no le miro los dientes

---------- Post added 27-ago-2013 at 15:27 ----------

FCC sólo está en -2.5%... aún le queda euro o euro y medio para hacerle guiños a ver si quiere bailar...


----------



## R3v3nANT (27 Ago 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Estar en el extranjero, encontrarse una wifi, ver que el ibex esta bajando u 2,5% y estar en liquidez.... Esto.... Mola!!!
> 
> Amonoh!!





Janus dijo:


> Mejor estar corto, no?



Estoy con Janus :no:


----------



## nombre (27 Ago 2013)

Larry Summers principal candidato

¿Quién es Larry Summers? Un ex jefe del Tesoro de EEUU detrás de la crisis - elEconomista.es



Viendo la trayectoria de desregulaciones de derivados y de la crisis, para mi, tiene todas las papeletas para rematar su trabajo como representante de quien sea que nos gobierna ::


----------



## loblesa (27 Ago 2013)

Por cierto, ANR viene en 6.36$... esperamos -0.2$ extras y con el cambio la invitamos a una fanta

---------- Post added 27-ago-2013 at 15:32 ----------




loblesa dijo:


> CREDIT AGRICOLE perdiendo los 7.7€...



Cómo se resiste la cabrita... :rolleye:


----------



## R3v3nANT (27 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> :no::no::no::no:
> 
> Acordaos/acuérdense /recordad/recuerden...........



aaaayyyygiol!!!! ya salió el payo culto.... deja que la criatura hable como quieral.


----------



## mpbk (27 Ago 2013)

loblesa dijo:


> Gamesa va por -8%... hasta 4.8 no le miro los dientes
> 
> ---------- Post added 27-ago-2013 at 15:27 ----------
> 
> FCC sólo está en -2.5%... aún le queda euro o euro y medio para hacerle guiños a ver si quiere bailar...



gamesa puede bajar un 80% para ir desde donde viene......cualquier bajada es simple corrección


----------



## Ajetreo (27 Ago 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> aaaayyyygiol!!!! ya salió el payo culto.... deja que la criatura hable como quieral.



Ni hablar, que luego se trasmite


----------



## Mulder (27 Ago 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> QUE ALEGRIA verle Sr Mulder limites normales se refiere a más de -20000 contratos en el pre?



Veo más del doble de los habituales 30.000 contratos diarios de los leoncios en este momento, en el Stoxx.


----------



## Janus (27 Ago 2013)

Ackman to sell JC Penney stake for about $504.4M - Yahoo! Finance


Esto tiene que ver con el volumen descomunal en JC Penney hoy. Prepárense porque pueden venir subidas muy burras. Attention.


----------



## Ajetreo (27 Ago 2013)

Fuera de juego salto el SL


----------



## R3v3nANT (27 Ago 2013)

Resistencia en 48, si pasa los 50 me subo al carro gitano


----------



## Mulder (27 Ago 2013)

De momento no parecen haber ganas de ir claramente en una dirección u otra, parece que van a estar un rato laterales aunque sigue predominando el sesgo bajista.


----------



## jopitxujo (27 Ago 2013)

Probamos unos cortitos esperando que esta zona de 8400 aguante.:rolleye:


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Ago 2013)

acercandonos a la jran bajista para terminar de dibujar el pullback :Baile:


----------



## Mr. Brightside (27 Ago 2013)

Vaya brutalidad bajista sobre todo para algunos valores...


----------



## loblesa (27 Ago 2013)

loblesa dijo:


> Gamesa va por -8%... hasta 4.8 no le miro los dientes
> 
> ---------- Post added 27-ago-2013 at 15:27 ----------
> 
> FCC sólo está en -2.5%... aún le queda euro o euro y medio para hacerle guiños a ver si quiere bailar...



Gamesa -9%... el otro día cayó cerca de un 11% como máximo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Ago 2013)

Finish'em!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sin_Perdón (27 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Finish'em!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



No se ve na patapalo....

Edito: Ara sí. YOU WIN !!!


----------



## atman (27 Ago 2013)

Calopez tiene filtrado Tumblr...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Ago 2013)

atman dijo:


> Calopez tiene filtrado Tumblr...



$%#dito cab#~@, hide una hie#@, tacaño de los +&%ones o


----------



## atman (27 Ago 2013)

Bueno, pongo el ojo en los 1540 para vender mis cortos. En el peor de los casos les saco un bonito pico, en el mejor... emmm... Maldivas o Zanzibar?

jajaja....


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Ago 2013)

atman dijo:


> Bueno, pongo el ojo en los 1540 para vender mis cortos. En el peor de los casos les saco un bonito pico, en el mejor... emmm... Maldivas o Zanzibar?
> 
> jajaja....



1540 dice :rolleye: solo van a cerrar el gapsito del 1630


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Ago 2013)

[YOUTUBE]9TnMdKAplpk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (27 Ago 2013)

Si se pierden los niveles actuales en el culibex, llega el despelote


----------



## Sr. Breve (27 Ago 2013)

hoy está siendo un dia espectacular por la pelea de volúmenes y posiciones que llevan haciendo desde las 14:30

mucho ojo con esto, hay una actividad fuera de lo normal entre bámbalinas a pesar de que los movimientos del precio no llamen mucho la atención

veamos si se pudiera sacar algo en claro


----------



## Roninn (27 Ago 2013)

Les acompaño con unas cuantas Amper, poco imaginativo que es uno por usar un eufemismo. 

Hail Janus!

Wassap:
-Cariño, vuelvo a ir largo en otro chicharro!
- ¿No estabas esperando que cayese todo?¿Quien ha sido esta vez el pollo o el marciano?
-No, el pepino.
-::
-::


----------



## atman (27 Ago 2013)

Financial Intelligence Collection: Savvy Advice for Managers Looking to Increase Their Knowledge, Confidence, and Impact (4th Edition) - Harvard Business Review

¿que les parece? el más interesante me parece el de Ellis.


----------



## TenienteDan (27 Ago 2013)

Estimado conforero Janus,

Cómo ve AMD?

Parece que el R:r es óptimo para unos largos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Ago 2013)

Bueno me pongo a escribir una rato pero antes os presento al video más extraño de la historia de la música. Esto es imposible de superar....rollete profesora-alumno, niños con hogos luminosos volando por los aires, hay hasta ninjas!!!!


[YOUTUBE]dpC81-SJcvo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## hombre-mosca (27 Ago 2013)

Bueno, el abuelo cebolleta, se marca un log-in para decir gracias, voy mejor, de nuevo muchas gracias, os leo de vez en cuando.

02 salio muy bien, ahora mismo estoy fuera de todo. Cash.



atman dijo:


> Bueno, pongo el ojo en los 1540 para vender mis cortos. En el peor de los casos les saco un bonito pico, en el mejor... emmm... Maldivas o Zanzibar?
> 
> jajaja....



Vd. si que sabe ... MR. Atman.



muertoviviente dijo:


> 1540 dice :rolleye: solo van a cerrar el gapsito del 1630



Aprenda de el de arriba que ve una formacion de HCH. Lo mismo se puede decir para el DAX, pero en una posicion temprana.

jeje Veo un thks de MM

Claca, no haga caso, esa forma de escribir la A me encanta


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Ago 2013)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Bueno, el abuelo cebolleta, se marca un log-in para decir gracias, voy mejor, de nuevo muchas gracias, os leo de vez en cuando.
> 
> 02 salio muy bien, ahora mismo estoy fuera de todo. Cash.
> 
> ...



¿Se salió de EON? La verdad es que no termina de romper... :cook:

Cuídese.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Ago 2013)

bienvenidito moska 

en el ibex solo hay un pullback a la jran bajista , no hay hch ni nada de eso y mañana lo comprobaras :no:


----------



## hombre-mosca (27 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Se salió de EON? La verdad es que no termina de romper... :cook:
> 
> Cuídese.



Me sali, en .... 12,181 exactamente de eon. increiblebleble de o2 5,45-5,50 entradas eran 12,05 5,05, pero no tengo nervios de momento. Fue un regalo 02.

PD. Editados los puntos, los habia escrito mal.


----------



## Janus (27 Ago 2013)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Estimado conforero Janus,
> 
> Cómo ve AMD?
> 
> Parece que el R:r es óptimo para unos largos.



Yo veo bastante flojo a este valor. No ha tenido continuidad de la fuga grande a pesar de que ha habido tiempo suficiente para consolidar. Hoy cae con fuerza y mejor esperar a que se defina. Para ganar en los largos hay que invertir en acciones que suben más que buscar giros ya que no se pillan ni por asomo.
Hacia abajo es igual pero al revés.


----------



## silverwindow (27 Ago 2013)

Lord Guano ha llegado.
Arrodillense.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Ago 2013)

no hay piedad para los alcistas :no: pero preparaos para el peponazo a partir de mañana , el subir no se va a acabar :rolleye:


----------



## Gekko_ (27 Ago 2013)

atman dijo:


> Bueno, pongo el ojo en los 1540 para vender mis cortos. En el peor de los casos les saco un bonito pico, en el mejor... emmm... Maldivas o Zanzibar?
> 
> jajaja....



Enhorabuena.


----------



## LÁNGARO (27 Ago 2013)

incluso si hay ataque a Siria???

hoy si que es dia de TONUEL, para certificarlo


----------



## tarrito (27 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Bueno me pongo a escribir una rato pero antes os presento al video más extraño de la historia de la música. Esto es imposible de superar....rollete profesora-alumno, niños con hogos luminosos volando por los aires, hay hasta ninjas!!!!
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]dpC81-SJcvo[/YOUTUBE]



está hecho un romanticón 
me confunde la esgrima con ninjas?? :ouch: ::

le paso 
[YOUTUBE]8KS-UswccMU[/YOUTUBE]

ya se podría pagar unas fanititas con lo del CAC :rolleye:


éstos son raros, menudos traductores!! ni el Jato con pisco caducado :ouch:

22 Chinese Signs That Got Seriously Lost In Translation


----------



## R3v3nANT (27 Ago 2013)

atman dijo:


> Calopez tiene filtrado Tumblr...



Los padres de Claca le amenazaron con demandarle, la culpa la tiene GT, todos sabemos que tipo de imágenes postea que casualmente abundan en Tumblr :rolleye:

¿Desde dónde vas corto?, ayer cerré uno de 68(c) en el pequeño descanso que hizo en 66, cuando lo vi en 50 :: :: ::

Hoy volverán a marear la perdiz hasta las 9, y contra los consejos de Bertok estaré en el cine viendo WWZ ::


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Ago 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> incluso si hay ataque a Siria???



sera un ataque limitado , no ira a mas , un par de dias de bombardeo y luego los rebeldes acabaran el trabajo .


----------



## bertok (27 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Si se pierden los niveles actuales en el culibex, llega el despelote



El nivel estaba claro.

Esta vela Ass-Breaker va a dejar cicatriz en el gráfico durante bastante tiempo.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> El nivel estaba claro.
> 
> Esta vela Ass-Breaker va a dejar cicatriz en el gráfico durante bastante tiempo.



no durara la cicatriz mas que un par de sesiones


----------



## Suprimo (27 Ago 2013)

Los bajistas reducen su exposición en 15 valores de la bolsa española - elEconomista.es


----------



## R3v3nANT (27 Ago 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> incluso si hay ataque a Siria???
> 
> hoy si que es dia de TONUEL, para certificarlo



Tonuel vendrá el mes que viene :no:


----------



## Mr. Brightside (27 Ago 2013)

Menudo esperpento lo de hoy.


----------



## LÁNGARO (27 Ago 2013)

Suprimo dijo:


> Los bajistas reducen su exposición en 15 valores de la bolsa española - elEconomista.es



viendo esta noticia sacada casualmente hoy, me da la impresion de que algo les acojona y quieren dar "seguridad" al gacelerio de que esto no es real y que los cortistas son minoria...... ienso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Ago 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> está hecho un romanticón
> me confunde la esgrima con ninjas??
> 
> 
> ...





Sorry, wrong version.....


Look 1:18 and freak out!!!!!


[YOUTUBE]lcOxhH8N3Bo[/YOUTUBE]

imprescindible guia para visualizar el video

The House on Ash Tree Lane: Analysis - Bonnie Tyler's "Total Eclipse of the Heart"


----------



## R3v3nANT (27 Ago 2013)

PRS está en 0.19 pero no ha entrado la orden.... JANUS $%$&@# deja algo para los demás!!!! Ansioso!!! Pa qué tanto!?!?!?


----------



## Claca (27 Ago 2013)

Suprimo dijo:


> Los bajistas reducen su exposición en 15 valores de la bolsa española - elEconomista.es



Lo que digan los medios no importa para nada, de hecho al contrario. La realidad es que desde febrero de 2011 la bolsa española no se encontraba tan armoniosamente sincronizada contra las resistencias. Los niveles que tienen por arriba no se van a romper con facilidad, de ahí que lo más probable mientras no haya confusión y miedo sean recortes, sólo hace falta abrir un par de gráficos y darse cuenta.

En el corto plazo, por eso, la zona en la que estamos propicia movimientos rápidos al alza y a la baja sin repercusión: hace falta primero un apoyo a precios inferiores antes de pensar en romper por arriba con recorrido, así que, repito, a día de hoy sale más a cuenta esperar el recorte que esperar la ruptura al alza.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Ago 2013)

claca con todos mis respetos , no te estas enterando de nada , mañana comienza el peponazo , no se de donde sacas lo que dices :


----------



## atman (27 Ago 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Los padres de Claca le amenazaron con demandarle, la culpa la tiene GT, todos sabemos que tipo de imágenes postea que casualmente abundan en Tumblr :rolleye:
> 
> ¿Desde dónde vas corto?, ayer cerré uno de 68(c) en el pequeño descanso que hizo en 66, cuando lo vi en 50 :: :: ::
> 
> Hoy volverán a marear la perdiz hasta las 9, y contra los consejos de Bertok estaré en el cine viendo WWZ ::



Digamos que, a diferencia de Janus, que ya lo ha dejado por imposible algunos sí tratamos de pillar los máximos y los mínimos... : Esto dice que el precio medio es 1690,2. Un par de ellos puestos en toda la bola...

---------- Post added 27-ago-2013 at 17:38 ----------




R3v3nANT dijo:


> PRS está en 0.19 pero no ha entrado la orden.... JANUS $%$&@# deja algo para los demás!!!! Ansioso!!! Pa qué tanto!?!?!?



Esta vez no ha sido Janus, al menos no sólo él...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Ago 2013)

LOL re LOL mega LOL !!!!






Total Eclipse spoof - Video Dailymotion


Que risa de video, hacía tiempo que no me reía tanto con uno.

::


_They do the Macarena but i'm still not impressed_ :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Ago 2013)

seguid con vuestras chorradas ejpertitos , estamos a punto de culminar el pullback a la jran bajista y ujtedeh siguen con las tonterias , pero bueno asi es la logica del gacelerio :no:

quedaran vuestros cuerpos en el campo de batalla para alimento de los buitres :no:


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (27 Ago 2013)

Tenéis paracaídas? ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Ago 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> seguid con vuestras chorradas ejpertitos , estamos a punto de culminar el pullback a la jran bajista y ujtedeh siguen con las tonterias , pero bueno asi es la logica del gacelerio :no:
> 
> quedaran vuestros cuerpos en el campo de batalla para alimento de los buitres :no:


----------



## Claca (27 Ago 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> claca con todos mis respetos , no te estas enterando de nada , mañana comienza el peponazo , no se de donde sacas lo que dices :



Con todos mis respetos, no me toques las bollingers. Yo tengo bastante claro lo que hay y me importa una puta mierda lo que haga el IBEX mañana o pasado, sólo me interesa el movimiento gordo de recorte, y luego, ay luego...

Mira este post del 28 de julio y aprende:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...here-no-caso-a-analistos-467.html#post9567209

Entiendes, trollaco de los huevos, tenía bastante claro lo que pasaría y, especialmente, lo importante que era contemplar toda la zona de máximos y no quedarse con una referencia estricta. Más:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...orracho-dejo-de-trollear-189.html#post9669932

Hoy he definido bien en el gráfico esa zona de soporte y objetivo natural por volatilidad, no veo nada relevante en alcanzar ese nivel, por cierto, porque lo importante está por arriba, como ya había dicho. 

En fin, deja de tocar los huevos, porque gracias a usuarios como tú cada vez encuentro (y no soy el único) el foro más patético y menos atractivo. Trolear con gracia de vez en cuando, ok, ser un puto pesado que sólo pretende tocar los cojones al personal repitiendo las mismas chorradas una y otra vez, no way, amigo.


----------



## R3v3nANT (27 Ago 2013)

atman dijo:


> Esta vez no ha sido Janus, al menos no sólo él...



WTF!! Te entraron en 0,19? Puto Interdin!!!!


Edit.
Claca:
1. Fíjate en tus casi 10.000 thanks.
2. Debajo de esa línea hay otra que reza "Ignorar usuario para siempre", te vas al usuario en cuestión, la clicas y fin del problema. 
Un secreto, se me pone dura cada vez que la clico con algún troll, ssshhh ::


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Ago 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Con todos mis respetos, no me toques las bollingers. Yo tengo bastante claro lo que hay y me importa una puta mierda lo que haga el IBEX mañana o pasado, sólo me interesa el movimiento gordo de recorte, y luego, ay luego...
> 
> Mira este post del 28 de julio y aprende:
> 
> ...



el movimiento gordo es alcista , si quieres el movimiento gordo de recorte tendra que esperar a principios de 2014 :Aplauso:

---------- Post added 27-ago-2013 at 18:00 ----------

pedazo de owneds voy a repartir ejpertitos :Baile:


----------



## hombre-mosca (27 Ago 2013)

Bueno, escribo un par de comentarios que me vienen a la cabeza por que comente algo algun tiempo atras:

- K+S, dije que se hablaria en los campo de golf, para volver al status Quo, pues eso, CEO detenido y donde digo digo digo diego ... eso si eso tiene muchos riesgos (janus-style -sorries janus - ) MS y GS jugando con sus posiciones. Pero segun van sus cuentas 3 EUR netos a final de año, y eso es mucho.

- Piraton, Siento mucho que no pueda decirle mucho de eon, no lo veo a 11,5 que "todo el mundo dice", creo que a los 11,70 llegara y le haran un pull-back a los 12, con lo que se pueden coger pequeñas plusvis. Pero no estoy muy en lo que hay que estar.

-02 hoy han defendido como jabatos. Siguen quedando restos de posiciones importantes creadas muy abajo, y le pueden pegar un buen subidon (de nuevo), pero menos de 5,5 - 5,6. Con lo de permitir la fusion, supongo que pondran algun reparo, perdida de alguna frecuencia de e-plus, pero una que o2 pueda reemplazar. El unico problema/oportunidad es la proporcion en la ampliacion de capital de o2 que tiene que venir.


----------



## Claca (27 Ago 2013)

Ah, y para ser más preciso, por recorte gordo entiendo otro 8-10% abajo. Por ahora sigo con el escenario lateral para el IBEX, depende de cómo se configure el recorte podremos pensar en cambiar de guión para el medio plazo.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Ago 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Ah, y para ser más preciso, por recorte gordo entiendo otro 8-10% abajo. Por ahora sigo con el escenario lateral para el IBEX, depende de cómo se configure el recorte podremos pensar en cambiar de guión para el medio plazo.



solo recortara un 2% mas y luego peponeara por lo menos un 15% , ahi dejo eso .

8-10% a la baja :XX:


----------



## atman (27 Ago 2013)

Claca dijo:


> En fin, deja de tocar los huevos, porque gracias a usuarios como tú cada vez encuentro (y no soy el único) el foro más patético y menos atractivo. Trolear con gracia de vez en cuando, ok, ser un puto pesado que sólo pretende tocar los cojones al personal repitiendo las mismas chorradas una y otra vez, no way, amigo.



Pero vamos a ver... ¿porque no le manda al ignore y punto?

Yo lo hice ya hace un tiempo y vivo mucho más feliz...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Ago 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Ah, y para ser más preciso, por recorte gordo entiendo otro 8-10% abajo. Por ahora sigo con el escenario lateral para el IBEX, depende de cómo se configure el recorte podremos pensar en cambiar de guión para el medio plazo.



Según mi _jráf _le queda un 3% abajo todavía. Luego ya, jugando al guano-ficción, pullbackcito y vuelta a los 77xy :rolleye:


----------



## amago45 (27 Ago 2013)

Vaya meneo que le habéis pegado a PRS, comprando como si no hubiera mañana ... ;-)

Hasta que no acaben los rifi-rafes con Syria, va a haber bastante volatilidad, está la cosa complicada, casi mejor estar en la trinchera


----------



## bertok (27 Ago 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Con todos mis respetos, no me toques las bollingers. Yo tengo bastante claro lo que hay y me importa una puta mierda lo que haga el IBEX mañana o pasado, sólo me interesa el movimiento gordo de recorte, y luego, ay luego...
> 
> Mira este post del 28 de julio y aprende:
> 
> ...



El puto amo ::::::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Ago 2013)

Pues yo veo la vela de prisa mas fea que pegarle a un padre....


(suerte)


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Según mi _jráf _le queda un 3% abajo todavía. Luego ya, jugando al guano-ficción, pullbackcito y vuelta a los 77xy :rolleye:



mamonazo si cae un 3% se encontrara con la jran bajista , sabes lo que hay ahi en los 8200 aprox , pues hay mucha gacela que ni se cosca y va a palmar centenares de veces :ouch:

---------- Post added 27-ago-2013 at 18:21 ----------

en cuestion de 3 sesiones lo van a llevar a los 9000 gap gordo incluido y entonces ya sera tarde , vuestra soberbia os habra traido la ruina :Aplauso:


----------



## atman (27 Ago 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> WTF!! Te entraron en 0,19? Puto Interdin!!!!
> 
> 
> Edit.
> ...



No, no, no exactamente a 0,190. Un pelín más. SL 0,16 y tengo algunas más con el SL en 0,15.

Y me olvido de Yahoo, de momento...


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Ago 2013)

me obligan a ser malo , seguire anunciando el peponazo y luego el sentimiento contrario muertovivientista hara el resto :no:


----------



## @@strom (27 Ago 2013)

muertoviviente:9768673 dijo:


> me obligan a ser malo , seguire anunciando el peponazo y luego el sentimiento contrario muertovivientista hara el resto :no:



Es usted un pedazo de trisca de cojones. Es que ni a dios le importa su gran alcista bajista virtual.
Tomo nota de lo que dice Atman y lo mando al ignore.
Y por favor para llenar de mierda este hilo mejor abra uno en bolsas e inversiones, un hilo propio con su papertrading seguro que se llena de thanks.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Ago 2013)

la destruccion del ejercito de ejpertitos al alcance de la mano :S

aprendereis a temer la jran bajista y a dejaros de chorradas :no:


----------



## R3v3nANT (27 Ago 2013)

@@strom dijo:


> Es usted un pedazo de trisca de cojones. Es que ni a dios le importa su gran alcista bajista virtual.
> Tomo nota de lo que dice Atman y lo mando al ignore.
> Y por favor para llenar de mierda este hilo mejor abra uno en bolsas e inversiones, un hilo propio con su papertrading seguro que se llena de thanks.



Se le saluda!! Qué poco se deja ver


----------



## mataresfacil (27 Ago 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Ah, y para ser más preciso, por recorte gordo entiendo otro 8-10% abajo. Por ahora sigo con el escenario lateral para el IBEX, depende de cómo se configure el recorte podremos pensar en cambiar de guión para el medio plazo.



Claca, no se si te has enterado ya de la noticia, lo siento, no te han cojido.

Warner ignora las críticas y anuncia que Ben Affleck hará varias películas como Batman - 20minutos.es


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Ago 2013)

@@strom dijo:


> Es usted un pedazo de trisca de cojones. Es que ni a dios le importa su gran alcista bajista virtual.
> Tomo nota de lo que dice Atman y lo mando al ignore.
> Y por favor para llenar de mierda este hilo mejor abra uno en bolsas e inversiones, un hilo propio con su papertrading seguro que se llena de thanks.



ahi generando animadversion :Baile:


----------



## overdrive1979 (27 Ago 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> en cuestion de 3 sesiones lo van a llevar a los 9000 gap gordo incluido y entonces ya sera tarde , vuestra soberbia os habra traido la ruina :Aplauso:



:bla::bla::bla::bla::bla::bla::bla::bla:


----------



## vmmp29 (27 Ago 2013)

abner que nos cuenta?.....


----------



## ex-perto (27 Ago 2013)

alguna empresa de armamento usana para entrar con todo lo gordo en 3,2 1..?


----------



## Sideshow Bob (27 Ago 2013)

about GOT, no se si poner un spoiler ::

Llaman al vidente Sandro Rey para preguntar por un romance con Tyrion Lannister...


----------



## hydra69 (27 Ago 2013)

Sideshow Bob dijo:


> about GOT, no se si poner un spoiler ::
> 
> Llaman al vidente Sandro Rey para preguntar por un romance con Tyrion Lannister...



Jojo que troleo...el puto amo..

[YOUTUBE]wEw-bNDanC4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ponzi (27 Ago 2013)

ex-perto dijo:


> alguna empresa de armamento usana para entrar con todo lo gordo en 3,2 1..?



La q ha comprado buffet y bestinver este mismo año,creo q se llama dassault tienen unos f19 que tela.Ademas creo que monsanto ha comprado uno de los mayores ejercitos del mundo.


----------



## loblesa (27 Ago 2013)

Janus, habemus ANR en 6:22... Por debajo del cierre del viernes... :


----------



## atman (27 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> La q ha comprado buffet y bestinver este mismo año,creo q se llama dassault.tienen unos f19 que tela



Dassault? está usted seguro? y además un F19??


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Ago 2013)

atman dijo:


> Dassault? está usted seguro? y además un F19??



¿Esa no es francesa? :


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Ago 2013)

Sideshow Bob dijo:


> about GOT, no se si poner un spoiler ::
> 
> Llaman al vidente Sandro Rey para preguntar por un romance con Tyrion Lannister...



hola actor secundario tetas , tu siempre troleando , no te da verguenza :no:


----------



## ponzi (27 Ago 2013)

atman dijo:


> Dassault? está usted seguro? y además un F19??



Dassault solo la tiene bestinver,es general dinamics a la que yo me referia que tienen los dos.Tambien teneis a Monsanto,hace pocos meses compro uno de los mayores ejercitos.


----------



## atman (27 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Esa no es francesa? :



Sip, yo desde que están en EADS los tengo de lado... Peor lo último que recuerdo era el Rafale que acabó siendo el Eurofighter Europeo... Más que eso recuerdo que trabajan ahora en los UAVs y sobre todo en aviación civil. Pero igual les da por salirse un poco del EADS y hacen desarrollos propios...


Edito: Ah! general Dinamics sí... eso es otra cosa... en todos los sentidos...


----------



## ponzi (27 Ago 2013)

atman dijo:


> Sip, yo desde que están en EADS los tengo de lado... Peor lo último que recuerdo era el Rafale que acabó siendo el Eurofighter Europeo... Más que eso recuerdo que trabajan ahora en los UAVs y sobre todo en aviación civil. Pero igual les da por salirse un poco del EADS y hacen desarrollos propios...
> 
> 
> Edito: Ah! general Dinamics sí... eso es otra cosa... en todos los sentidos...





Hago el seguimiento de muchas empresas,tanto por sectores,inversores o paises.Por eso dije "creo"ya que no estaba del todo seguro cual de las dos era.Esta la tengo agrupada dentro del pack de inversiones de buffet-bestinver y dassault se da la casualidad que tb la tiene bestinver como thales.


----------



## atman (27 Ago 2013)

Ponzi, le entiendo perfectamente. Todos andaremos parecido, no se crea...

Supongo de Dassault dará buenos resultados por la parte civil, porque actualmente la militar... tiene que tener poco fuste... tambien tenian algo de aeroespacial, no recuerdo que... pero tampoco creo que dé para mucho.

No creo que tenga mucho que ver con, por ejemplo, Thales. Por eso me extrañaba que ninguno de los dos la tuvieran en cartera. Pero si Bestinver la tiene en cartera algo le verá......


----------



## R3v3nANT (27 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Dassault solo la tiene bestinver,es *General Dinamics* a la que yo me referia que tienen los dos.Tambien teneis a Monsanto,hace pocos meses compro uno de los mayores ejercitos.



GT, hoy no hay fútbol. ¿Para cuándo cree que nos podría cocinar un gráfico de la susodicha y algo de meta? 
/mode Breaking Bad off


----------



## ponzi (27 Ago 2013)

Aqui tenemos a nuestros amigos amantes de la biotecnologia y los transgenicos posicionandose como es debido.


http://chacatorex.blogspot.com/2013/07/monsanto-compra-blackwater-el-mayor.html?m=1

A estos se les ve el pelo a km


----------



## egarenc (27 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> La q ha comprado buffet y bestinver este mismo año,creo q se llama dassault tienen unos f19 que tela.Ademas creo que monsanto ha comprado uno de los mayores ejercitos del mundo.



hombre Ponzi, se te echaba de menos. No me lo digas, te ha llamado Alierta a consulta


----------



## atman (27 Ago 2013)

Les gustan las pelis de Zombies... pero... las gustan los documentales sobre zombies de verdad??

Esto sí es para cagarse...

[YOUTUBE]XuKjBIBBAL8[/YOUTUBE]

Por cierto, que al final dice que los zombies son buenos, porque ayudan a mantener controlado el tamaño de la población... :: El que no se consuela es porque no quiere, ya saben...

Hay más videos en Youtube sobre el tema... algunos un tanto desagradables, al menos para mi gusto...


----------



## Gekko_ (27 Ago 2013)

Hola.

No estoy muy puesto en empresas armamentísticas americanas, pero las mas conocidas son Lockheed Martin (que fabrican el f22 y el f35) y General Dinamics que son los que hacen el F16 y el tanque M1. Ambas son empresas del SP500.

Desconozco lo del F19. Conozco el F14, F15, F16, F18, F22 y F35, , lo del F19 es la primera vez que lo oigo, no sabía que existía.


----------



## Sideshow Bob (27 Ago 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> hola actor secundario tetas , tu siempre troleando , no te da verguenza :no:


----------



## atman (27 Ago 2013)

No se olvide de Raytheon!! Van a estar ocupados estos días...


----------



## Ajetreo (27 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Aqui tenemos a nuestros amigos amantes de la biotecnologia y los transgenicos posicionandose como es debido.
> 
> 
> Chacatorex: Monsanto compra Blackwater, el mayor ejercito de mercenarios del mundo
> ...



:8::8: Madre del amor hermoso!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Estos si que dan miedo, los zombis a su lado unos pardillos


Hablando de cosas del comer, permitanme que haga un pequeño muestreo

¿Quien conoce las Borrajas? ¿Les gustan?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Dassault solo la tiene bestinver,es general dinamics a la que yo me referia que tienen los dos.Tambien teneis a *Monsanto,hace pocos meses compro uno de los mayores ejercitos*.



cuéntenos más!!!




atman dijo:


> Sip, yo desde que están en EADS los tengo de lado... Peor lo último que recuerdo era el Rafale que acabó siendo el Eurofighter Europeo... Más que eso recuerdo que trabajan ahora en los UAVs y sobre todo en aviación civil. Pero igual les da por salirse un poco del EADS y hacen desarrollos propios...
> 
> 
> Edito: Ah! general Dinamics sí... eso es otra cosa... en todos los sentidos...



En que trabajará usted???? :ienso::ienso:



R3v3nANT dijo:


> GT, hoy no hay fútbol. ¿Para cuándo cree que nos podría cocinar un gráfico de la susodicha y algo de meta?
> /mode Breaking Bad off



Voy :X


atman dijo:


> Les gustan las pelis de Zombies... pero... las gustan los documentales sobre zombies de verdad??
> 
> Esto sí es para cagarse...
> 
> ...



Cagante!!!


----------



## ponzi (27 Ago 2013)

Gekko_ dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> No estoy muy puesto en empresas armamentísticas americanas, pero las mas conocidas son Lockheed Martin (que fabrican el f22 y el f35) y General Dinamics que son los que hacen el F16 y el tanque M1. Ambas son empresas del SP500.
> 
> Desconozco lo del F19. Conozco el F14, F15, F16, F18, F22 y F35, , lo del F19 es la primera vez que lo oigo, no sabía que existía.



De armamento no entiendo mucho,me habla de productos basicos y la cosa cambia..pero armas??: pero vamos ya le digo que al mirar las carteras de buffet y bestinver me llamo la atencion y mucho una empresa usana con unos cazas y barcos nada despreciables.Puede ser que el que viese fuese el f16.


----------



## atman (27 Ago 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> :8::8: Madre del amor hermoso!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Estos si que dan miedo, los zombis a su lado unos pardillos
> 
> ...



Claro que sí, pero no son exactamente mi plato favorito...


------------------

F-19 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Gekko_ (27 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> De armamento no entiendo mucho,me habla de productos basicos y la cosa cambia..pero armas??: pero vamos ya le digo que al mirar las carteras de buffet y bestinver me llamo la atencion y mucho una empresa usana con unos cazas y barcos nada despreciables.Puede ser que el que viese fuese el f16.



Yo estoy igual. De armas ni idea. Lo más armamentístico que he cogido en mi vida es el cuchillo para cortar la carne. Si usted me dice "F19", aunque no existiera porque se ha equivocado , yo me creo que hay uno.

De lo poco que he leído del tema ha sido un hilo en guarderia hace poco en el que hablaban que los nuevos aviones americanos son una castaña. Que el F22 ahoga a sus pilotos y que el F35 dan por asumido que es una porquería.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...rtivo-f-35-pentagono-reconoce-que-birria.html


----------



## ponzi (27 Ago 2013)

Gekko_ dijo:


> Yo estoy igual. De armas ni idea. Lo más armamentístico que he cogido en mi vida es el cuchillo para cortar la carne. Si usted me dice "F19", aunque no existiera porque se ha equivocado , yo me creo que hay uno.
> 
> De lo poco que he leído del tema ha sido un hilo en guarderia hace poco en el que hablaban que los nuevos aviones americanos son una castaña. Que el F22 ahoga a sus pilotos y que el F35 dan por asumido que es una porquería.
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...rtivo-f-35-pentagono-reconoce-que-birria.html



Cuando digo f me refiero a que tienen cazas en general,no he entrado a valorar los modelos,es algo que esta totalmente fuera de mi rango de competencias.Yo solo se que entre en su web y al ver los cazas y los pepinos que tenian solo desee que no pasaran por mi barrio.Me tiran un petardo de esos en mi edificio y se cargan el barrio entero.


----------



## R3v3nANT (27 Ago 2013)

Here we go. Long 1633.5(c). Wish me luck


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Ago 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Here we go. Long 1633.5(c). Wish me luck



creo que aun no han cerrado el gap del 1630 contado ienso:


----------



## burbufilia (27 Ago 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> sera un ataque limitado , no ira a mas , un par de dias de bombardeo y luego los rebeldes acabaran el trabajo .



Eso es lo que dicen con las guerras. Sólo la puntita. Bush quería cepillarse a los sirios, aprovechando que se cepillaba Irak en dos tardes, y ahora resulta que 10 años después, en Irak no han acabado


----------



## Ajetreo (27 Ago 2013)

atman dijo:


> Claro que sí, pero no son exactamente mi plato favorito...
> 
> 
> ------------------
> ...



Hombre, también se que a Claca no le gustan, a ningún joven le gusta la verdura....

Es que en Barcelona no encuentro... y menos limpitas, cortadas y tiernas como las venden en Zaragoza..... algún día consigo en las pagesas de la Boqueria... pero no es lo mismo...


A ver si el SP baja a 1600 y me como una mariscada... que tampoco lleva grasa


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Ago 2013)

lo que si se ha acabado en iraq es el socialismo y eso es algo muy bueno


----------



## atman (27 Ago 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Hombre, también se que a Claca no le gustan, a ningún joven le gusta la verdura....
> 
> Es que en Barcelona no encuentro... y menos limpitas, cortadas y tiernas como las venden en Zaragoza..... algún día consigo en las pagesas de la Boqueria... pero no es lo mismo...
> 
> ...



Si las quiere usted frescas... difícil... embotadas, si son relativamente fáciles de encontrar...


----------



## ponzi (27 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> cuéntenos más!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



https://www.unience.com/blogs-econo...fi_analisis_de_movimientos_en_cartera_q1_2013

40 milloncejos tiene bestinver y teniendo en cuenta que apenas invierten en usa,es una posicion para ser tenida en cuenta.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Ago 2013)

atman dijo:


> Claro que sí, pero no son exactamente mi plato favorito...
> 
> 
> ------------------
> ...



F-19 is a designation for a hypothetical United States fighter aircraft that has never been officially acknowledged, and has engendered much speculation that it might refer to a type of aircraft whose existence is still classified.


----------



## vmmp29 (27 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> La q ha comprado buffet y bestinver este mismo año,creo q se llama dassault tienen unos f19 que tela.Ademas creo que monsanto ha comprado uno de los mayores ejercitos del mundo.



F-19 ? no existe
GD fabrica carros de combate Abrams......... vehiculos de infantería..
LockMartin - b2 Spirit, F-117, F- 35- f16...... también el sistema de combate AEGIS (fragatas F-100 españolas)
Boeing F-18 hornet, F-15 eagle (compró McDonnell Douglas).........


----------



## Garbatella (27 Ago 2013)

A ver... algo en lo que entrar en el culibex? estoy muy apalancado en tef... :/

Jazz quizás?


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Ago 2013)

en el mismo ibex puedes entrar largo mañana por los 8200 aprox bagatela :Baile:


----------



## Janus (27 Ago 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> Vaya meneo que le habéis pegado a PRS, comprando como si no hubiera mañana ... ;-)
> 
> Hasta que no acaben los rifi-rafes con Syria, va a haber bastante volatilidad, está la cosa complicada, casi mejor estar en la trinchera



Cuidado. Antes de meterla, hay que lavarse. En Prisa queda tema por concretarse y no hay volumen visible. Esperad.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (27 Ago 2013)

Sin embargo ahí la tienen hoy bajando (GD). Y lleva así ya unos dias desde máximo sen 87,70$. A mi también me gusta y la tengo en el radar. 
Por cierto que no he podido resistirme y entré en Gamesa a 5,37. :ouch: Mañana veremos la torta....


----------



## Janus (27 Ago 2013)

Hay que decir que lo de Tesla insulta a la inteligencia. El día en el que todo está rojo y en donde se ve claramente recogida de plusvalías anteriores: el valor más irracionalmente burbujeado está subiendo incluso después de tener ayer una vela de vuelta incipiente.

Que pelotas.

---------- Post added 27-ago-2013 at 21:58 ----------

Hay que recordar que First Solar tiene un target teórico en 24 usd.

---------- Post added 27-ago-2013 at 21:59 ----------

Hoy también se cumplió lo de la regla del +/-0,75% en el SP.


----------



## vmmp29 (27 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Hay que decir que lo de Tesla insulta a la inteligencia. El día en el que todo está rojo y en donde se ve claramente recogida de plusvalías anteriores: el valor más irracionalmente burbujeado está subiendo incluso después de tener ayer una vela de vuelta incipiente.
> 
> Que pelotas.



tranquilo es su Terra y ellos se lo guisan 

Aunque Elon es un genio se está forrando con una empresa que vende sino entendido mal 500 unidades /mes 

estan valorando cada coche en +800.000$ ni Rols Royce


----------



## bertok (27 Ago 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> tranquilo es su Terra y ellos se lo guisan
> 
> Aunque Elon es un genio se está forrando con una empresa que vende sino entendido mal 500 unidades /mes
> 
> estan valorando cada coche en +800.000$ ni Rols Royce



Es una burbuja como otra de las muchas que hay en USA: Netflix, Tesla, Amazon, Google, ...

Al que le pille por medio, que se dedique a otra cosa diferentes a las inversiones.


----------



## mpbk (27 Ago 2013)

mañana más bajadas, el dow perdiendo soporte


----------



## ponzi (27 Ago 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> hombre Ponzi, se te echaba de menos. No me lo digas, te ha llamado Alierta a consulta



jajaja na he tenido un dia un poco movidito, pero vamos todo solucionado. las telefónicas mientras no necesite el dinero ahí se quedan, como esperaba están teniendo menos volatilidad que el mercado


----------



## itaka (27 Ago 2013)

[/COLOR]Hoy también se cumplió lo de la regla del +/-0,75% en el SP.[/QUOTE]


que regla es ??


----------



## loblesa (27 Ago 2013)

Toca corneta. Dentro de ANR a 6.15$


----------



## Algas (27 Ago 2013)

Buenas,

¿armas?, hay muchos sectores, pero el que más os está gustando es el de los aviones . Está habiendo mucho movimiento en estos últimos dos años de ofertas y demás (para el sector). 
Los ofertados son: Eurofighter (EADS, BAES, ALENIA -> Alemania, UK, Italia e Hispañistán), Rafale (Dassault, Francés), Gripen (Sueco), y los usanos F-35 (Loockhed Martin NYSE:LMT), F-15 (Boeing, NYSE:BA). Habrá algún otro pero me quedo con estos.

Se han jugado bazas importantes ya, los franceses ganaron la India el año pasado India's $15 billion Rafale deal faces delays: sources | Reuters, en Corea del Sur se la están jugando Eurofighter y F-15 (LMT y su F-35 parecen descartados), aunque a Corea del Sur parece que va a ir el usano (política y tal) Eurofighter sigue optando al contrato en Corea del Sur, afirma EADS - Yahoo! Finanzas España, Canadá también ha abierto ofertas pero tiene pinta de que será para bajarle el precio a los usanos, siempre les compran a ellos.

Tanto BA como LMT han bajado hoy al igual que el SP500. La especulación con los precios de estas empresas está en lo referente a los posibles contratos, no en la guerra en sí. Creo que en estos casos las beneficiadas son los valores refugio (alimentación y todo eso). KO por ejemplo estaba bajista y ha remontado un pelín ::. Pero bueno esto son impresiones mías, aquí lo que vale es el pinta y colorea .


----------



## Abner (27 Ago 2013)

@vmmp29

Alta actividad leoncios. Cerraron 1600 cortos. -5200 saldo neto según v2.0 de diagnóstico contando desde el 18 de abril. 

Coincido con Claca. A este ritmo, para llegar a saldo neutro falta 8% de bajada. A partir de ahi si los leoncios quieren acumular lo seguirán tirando. Ya veremos lo que pasa. No hay niveles sin tocar para mañana.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gekko_ (27 Ago 2013)

Abner dijo:


> @vmmp29
> 
> Alta actividad leoncios. Cerraron 1600 cortos. -5200 saldo neto según v2.0 de diagnóstico contando desde el 18 de abril.
> 
> ...



Yo no tengo ni idea de esto de la bolsa, soy un mero aficionadillo, pero mis datos apuntan en vuestra dirección, una posibilidad de viaje hasta los 7820 con opción incluso de algo mas abajo.Y llegados ahí, luego ya se vería.

p.d. no digo que esto sea para mañana.


----------



## Janus (27 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Es una burbuja como otra de las muchas que hay en USA: Netflix, Tesla, Amazon, Google, ...
> 
> Al que le pille por medio, que se dedique a otra cosa diferentes a las inversiones.



No, los ratios y el futuro de Tesla no tiene nada que ver con Google, Netlix etc....

Venden coches y ese es el mercado más competitivo que existe desde el punto de vista de que cada modelo que sacan es como empezar comercialmente desde cero. Venden una mierda.


----------



## bertok (27 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> No, los ratios y el futuro de Tesla no tiene nada que ver con Google, Netlix etc....
> 
> Venden coches y ese es el mercado más competitivo que existe desde el punto de vista de que cada modelo que sacan es como empezar comercialmente desde cero. Venden una mierda.



No creo que tengamos que discernir si la valoración de todas esas empresas es burbujus potentus o burbujus maximus ::

En los 3 casos se van a ver cotizaciones por debajo del 50% de la cotización actual (en alguna de ellas soy generoso porque directamente desaparecerá con el tiempo)


----------



## Janus (27 Ago 2013)

itaka dijo:


> [/COLOR]Hoy también se cumplió lo de la regla del +/-0,75% en el SP.




que regla es ??[/QUOTE]

Cuando se abre el SP con -0,75% a las 15:30, es muy probable que durante la sesión se ponga en algún momento en -1,5%.

Lo mismo cuando abre subiendo +0,75% a las 15:30, es muy probable que durante la sesión se ponga en algún momento en el 1,5%.

---------- Post added 27-ago-2013 at 23:03 ----------




loblesa dijo:


> Toca corneta. Dentro de ANR a 6.15$



Está en el límite de la directriz alcista. Pon el stop sobre 5,99% por tener filtro.

---------- Post added 27-ago-2013 at 23:04 ----------




bertok dijo:


> No creo que tengamos que discernir si la valoración de todas esas empresas es burbujus potentus o burbujus maximus ::
> 
> En los 3 casos se van a ver cotizaciones por debajo del 50% de la cotización actual (en alguna de ellas soy generoso porque directamente desaparecerá con el tiempo)



supongo que en Tesla esté más bien en el -80%.


----------



## Cantor (27 Ago 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Hablando de cosas del comer, permitanme que haga un pequeño muestreo
> 
> ¿Quien conoce las Borrajas? ¿Les gustan?




no las conozco, al menos no con ese nombre (si le sirve para el estudio, soy de Malaga)


----------



## R3v3nANT (27 Ago 2013)

Cantor dijo:


> no las conozco, al menos no con ese nombre (si le sirve para el estudio, soy de Malaga)



Mi opinión: no te pierdes nada. Y mira que yo tomé la sopa en el Túbal de Tafalla. Excelente restaurante, si pasas por Navarra no lo dudes.

---------- Post added 27-ago-2013 at 23:42 ----------

Señores, mañana toca otra vela roja, lo acaba de decir Sandro Rey en la tele, sorry, spoiler alert ::

Me retiro a mis aposentos, salto el SL en el S&P y un señor de color me está esperando en la cama :: no sin antes dejarles una reflexión sobre un gobierno que me irrita bastante (tanto como el nuestro.... i el nostre també  )

El premio nobel de la paz y su gran país paradigma de la libertad van a bombardear Siria por utilizar supuestamente armas químicas contra su población. Está claro que al-Asad es un criminal y debe ser juzgado como tal, pero que el Llanero solitario decida al más puro estilo Wild Wild West que regímenes deben continuar y cuales no a su discreción no es sino otra muestra de su imperialismo. Un gobierno (que no un pueblo) responsable del mayor número de golpes de estado contra democracias en la historia, de dar soporte financiero y militar al mayor número de dictaduras, un gobierno responsable de lanzar no armas químicas sino armas nucleares sobre población civil, un gobierno que financia a guerrillas en África o Centroamérica y a terroristas en Asia, va dando lecciones de moralidad.
Si Franklin, Washington, Adams, Jefferson y demás viesen que el gobierno que forjaron se ha convertido en el gobierno contra el que combatieron, tal vez se replantearían iniciar aquella revolución.
¿Cuándo murió el "We the people"? y ¿Cuándo el hogar de los valientes se transformó en el burdel de los lobbys?

Bona nit.


----------



## ponzi (27 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> No creo que tengamos que discernir si la valoración de todas esas empresas es burbujus potentus o burbujus maximus ::
> 
> En los 3 casos se van a ver cotizaciones por debajo del 50% de la cotización actual (en alguna de ellas soy generoso porque directamente desaparecerá con el tiempo)



Y creo que sinceramente nadie puede y menos a estos precios.

http://investing.businessweek.com/r...OOG&dataset=cashFlow&period=A&currency=native

Fijaros en el cash flow

A mayor cash flow operativo menos gastan en capex, en el mundo empresarial esto es algo puramente anecdótico. Lo lógico seria que a largo plazo como le puede pasar a Apple entrasen nuevos competidores en busca del sueño dorado y hagan bajar los margenes y el free cash flow.

http://investing.businessweek.com/r...:SM&dataset=cashFlow&period=A&currency=native

Una empresa vale el efectivo que sea capaz de generar y guardar.

Algo parecido le paso a Telefónica, no es lo mismo tener 2 que 1 eu de free cash flow.Un pequeño apunte que menciono alvaro de bestinver sobre el capex , depreciaciones y amortizaciones.El capex por lo general tiende a la media, es decir un año puede que se este invirtiendo por encima de la media y el flujo libre de caja quede distorsionado, de hecho creo que es lo que esta pasando en Tef.

El capex medio de los últimos 4 años da 8700 mill, aplicando dos hipotéticos escenarios:

Flujo operativo

1) 12000 mill - FCF 3300 
2) 18000 mill - FCF 9300

En la parte mas baja y valorando a Per-fcf de 12 nos encontraríamos a Tef por los 8,60.Estaríamos hablando de caídas del efectivo de la empresa del entorno del 20%.En el segundo caso y si fuese sostenible cosa que lo dudo porque latinoamérica es un mercado cíclico ya nos iríamos a valoraciones cercanas a 20.

http://www.eleconomistaamerica.mx/t...la-casa-por-la-venta-supera-inversiones-.html


----------



## garpie (27 Ago 2013)

La borraja, como toda la verdura (acelgas, alcachofas, cardo...), está cojonuda. Es lo mejor que hay tras esos días de excesos en los que hay que limpiar el cuerpo. Qué coño, y de normal también. :baba:


----------



## << 49 >> (28 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Cuando se abre el SP con -0,75% a las 15:30, es muy probable que durante la sesión se ponga en algún momento en -1,5%.
> 
> Lo mismo cuando abre subiendo +0,75% a las 15:30, es muy probable que durante la sesión se ponga en algún momento en el 1,5%.



Una pregunta: ¿Alguien ha hecho algún análisis estadístico que corrobore eso?

Es que me parece una regla demasiado sencilla y bonita para ser cierta.

Si fuera cierta bastaría con que un grupo suficientemente grande de gente la conociera para que al tratar de sacar provecho de ella la regla deje de funcionar.

O incluso podría ser cierta tal y como está formulada ("muy probable") pero con el "pequeño" inconveniente de que cuando no se cumple pierdes todo lo ganado los días que sí se cumple.


----------



## Ajetreo (28 Ago 2013)

garpie dijo:


> La borraja, como toda la verdura (acelgas, alcachofas, cardo...), está cojonuda. Es lo mejor que hay tras esos días de excesos en los que hay que limpiar el cuerpo. Qué coño, y de normal también. :baba:



Gracias, gracias. Y usted es del nooerste, norte, noreste....sudeste..... .???


----------



## mpbk (28 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> que regla es ??



Cuando se abre el SP con -0,75% a las 15:30, es muy probable que durante la sesión se ponga en algún momento en -1,5%.

Lo mismo cuando abre subiendo +0,75% a las 15:30, es muy probable que durante la sesión se ponga en algún momento en el 1,5%.

---------- Post added 27-ago-2013 at 23:03 ----------



Está en el límite de la directriz alcista. Pon el stop sobre 5,99% por tener filtro.eso no suele ser asi, todo depende...

---------- Post added 27-ago-2013 at 23:04 ----------



supongo que en Tesla esté más bien en el -80%.[/QUOTE]


----------



## vmmp29 (28 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Y creo que sinceramente nadie puede y menos a estos precios.
> 
> GOOGLE INC-CL A (GOOG:NASDAQ GS): Financial Statements - Businessweek
> 
> ...



ponzi:
no se comprar empresas castuzas con un gobierno castuzo *sin dinero* a menos que se open (por alguna circunstancia) siendo eso lo mejor para todos los clientes sean accionistas o no


----------



## Ajetreo (28 Ago 2013)

<< 49 >> dijo:


> Una pregunta: ¿Alguien ha hecho algún análisis estadístico que corrobore eso?
> 
> Es que me parece una regla demasiado sencilla y bonita para ser cierta.
> 
> ...



Pssssss, calle calle :8: que si le leen los amigos de burbubolsa esto se nos viene abajo....


----------



## garpie (28 Ago 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Gracias, gracias. Y usted es del nooerste, norte, noreste....sudeste..... .???



Vivo al norte del Valle del Ebro. Compramos la verdura de temporada en el mercadillo de los sábados. En casa nos encanta a todos.


----------



## Janus (28 Ago 2013)

<< 49 >> dijo:


> Una pregunta: ¿Alguien ha hecho algún análisis estadístico que corrobore eso?
> 
> Es que me parece una regla demasiado sencilla y bonita para ser cierta.
> 
> ...



Pues es así y tiene sentido. En una tendencia alcista, con el paso de los años sobre la mitad de los puntos de subida fueron ganados en la apertura. Idem con las bajadas.


----------



## ponzi (28 Ago 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> ponzi:
> no se comprar empresas castuzas con un gobierno castuzo *sin dinero* a menos que se open (por alguna circunstancia) siendo eso lo mejor para todos los clientes sean accionistas o no



La empresa es la que es, igual que la gestión.Pero aun asi la veo muy barata , es factible que veamos un dividendo de 0,5-1 mas una revalorización hasta 14 en un plazo 3-5 años.Es una rentabilidad algo superior al 10%Tae, no es que sea la octava maravilla del mundo pero si que es muy predecible.


----------



## Krim (28 Ago 2013)

algo que comentar de JC Penney? Ha empezado muy fuerte, pero luego ha pegado una desinflada muy seria...¿Supongo que mantenemos expectativas a la espera de mañana?


----------



## atman (28 Ago 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> F-19 ? no existe
> GD fabrica carros de combate Abrams......... vehiculos de infantería..
> LockMartin - b2 Spirit, F-117, F- 35- f16...... también el sistema de combate AEGIS (fragatas F-100 españolas)
> Boeing F-18 hornet, F-15 eagle (compró McDonnell Douglas).........



Esos que usted cita, son más bien carroceros  (entiéndame, son los mayores contratistas del mundo). Los sistemas que van dentro de la cubierta son en buena parte de Raytheon, y los caramelitos que esos bichos lanzan tambien. Pero además equipa los centros de mando, los barcos, etc.

Por ejemplo, los Tomahawks que posiblemente lancen sobre Siria desde el Mediterráneo, los fabrican ellos, a razón de 1 millón la pieza. Y ya han visto que cuando se ponen es un no parar...

Yo prefiero vender 100 unidades de 1 euro en lugar de una unidad de 1oo euros. Más y mejor margen, flexibilidad de producción, mayor publico objetivo, mejor gestión financiera, etc. etc.

Ah! Y menos problemas con el el tío Sam. No puedes vender un F35 a quien quiera comprártelo sin su visto bueno, pero es más fácil vender un sistema de radar.

---------- Post added 28-ago-2013 at 01:00 ----------




Algas dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Se han jugado bazas importantes ya, los franceses ganaron la India el año pasado India's $15 billion Rafale deal faces delays: sources | Reuters, en Corea del Sur se la están jugando Eurofighter y F-15 (LMT y su F-35 parecen descartados), aunque a Corea del Sur parece que va a ir el usano (política y tal) Eurofighter sigue optando al contrato en Corea del Sur, afirma EADS - Yahoo! Finanzas España, Canadá también ha abierto ofertas pero tiene pinta de que será para bajarle el precio a los usanos, siempre les compran a ellos.



El trato De Dassault en India se puede ir al guano en cuestión de ná...

Respecto a las bajadas... es vender con la noticia. 

---------- Post added 28-ago-2013 at 01:21 ----------

Dassault Aviation stresses importance of India deal - FT.com

EADS Urged by Investor to Sell Dassault Aviation Holding - Bloomberg


----------



## Tonto Simon (28 Ago 2013)

Sólo un par de cosas, lo de monsanto y blackwater no se crean todo lo que lean, es mentira. Lo de las armas y tal, no se, llamadme remilgado pero ganar dinero a costa del sufrimiento y la muerte de la gente no acao de verlo. No creo que me sintiera bien conmigo mismo.
Bona nit y suerte, vienen días interesantes.


----------



## HisHoliness (28 Ago 2013)

Buenas noches. Me paso para dejar un saludo, les leo, aunque sea en diagonal, el exceso de trabajo me impide participar como debería, aunque sean unas boobs. 
Sigo jodido con las sacyr, esta vez con el stop cerca, en 2,70...

Celebro la incursión del forerio en los chicharros, como amper, de vender sacyr complementaria mi cartera chicharril con el mencionado, sumándose a SPS y Fersa, de las que espero alegrías a C/P.

Ciao!


----------



## mataresfacil (28 Ago 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Buenas noches. Me paso para dejar un saludo, les leo, aunque sea en diagonal, el exceso de trabajo me impide participar como debería, aunque sean unas boobs.
> Sigo jodido con las sacyr, esta vez con el stop cerca, en 2,70...
> 
> Celebro la incursión del forerio en los chicharros, como amper, de vender sacyr complementaria mi cartera chicharril con el mencionado, sumándose a SPS y Fersa, de las que espero alegrías a C/P.
> ...



Sacyr tiene su resistencia en 2,60-2,50, despues debe irse hacia arriba sin problemas. Si has planteado el stop en 2,69 puede que debas plantear otro escenario, 2,55.

Yo, si hoy hay otra ostia que lo acerque alos 2,60 entrare.

Aunque gamesa tambien se acerca a niveles interesantes, 4,70-4,60.

Sacyr espero que vuelva a atacar la resistencia 3 en no menos de un mes, si la rompe o no es otra cuestion.

Ten en cuenta que parte de lo que esta pasando se corresponde mas aun escenario internacional adverso que a propios resultados de empresas, que por cierto, con la logica en la mano, tanto a sacyr como a gamesa no les viene mal el problema internacional. Una por el tema de la energia y otra porque esta trabajando en un proyecto vital a nivel mundial muy alejado del conflicto de Oriente Medio.


----------



## silverwindow (28 Ago 2013)

Estados Unidos, listo para un ataque inminente sobre Siria


----------



## mataresfacil (28 Ago 2013)

silverwindow dijo:


> Estados Unidos, listo para un ataque inminente sobre Siria



Te aseguro que no va a ser el fin del mundo, ni el inicio de la IIIWW, ni la llegada masiva de naves de Raticulin. Van a lanzar unos cuantos misiles, los sirios van a aguantarse y luego todo seguira exactamente igual, ni Rusia se va a meter, ni China, ni Iran. Los americanos se retiraran y puede que Israel reciba algun pepinazo de hisbula, poco mas que contar.

Eso si, los de las noticias encantados.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Ago 2013)

guanos dias gacelillas 

hoy culminamos el pullback a la jran bajista y comenzamos el brutal rally alcista , cargad largos en zona 8200 aprox


----------



## ponzi (28 Ago 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Sólo un par de cosas, lo de monsanto y blackwater no se crean todo lo que lean, es mentira. Lo de las armas y tal, no se, llamadme remilgado pero ganar dinero a costa del sufrimiento y la muerte de la gente no acao de verlo. No creo que me sintiera bien conmigo mismo.
> Bona nit y suerte, vienen días interesantes.



Lo de monsanto aparece en unos cuantos medios,no si realmente se habran metido ya que ellos aun no han publicado las cuentas,tambien tengo dudas,ahora conociendo como se las gastan no creo yo que les importe mucho tener una participacion de un ejercito.Una cosa es i+d en tecnologia como indra y otra muy diferente es general dinamics.Un caza no es para defenderse,solo sirve para atacar.Personalmente prefiero no invertir directamente en aquellas emp que se dediquen solo a fabricar maquinas ofensivas.Mi limite estaria en thales que es una mezcla entre defensa y ataque,aunque tambien con sus tanques tengo mis dudas.Duermo mas tranquilo con tef o nokia que con GD.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Ago 2013)

todos preparidos para el brutal rally alcista que nos llevara a los 9450-9800 dependiendo de lo que tengan planeado , objetivo final 10200


----------



## ponzi (28 Ago 2013)

Con el 4g la clave es diferenciarse por contenidos

http://cincodias.com/cincodias/2013/08/27/empresas/1377626741_128207.html

Necesitan digital +


----------



## mataresfacil (28 Ago 2013)

Gamesa y sacyr directamente por el barranco, lo siento de verdad,


----------



## jopitxujo (28 Ago 2013)

Me van a saltar todos los stop, de momento fuera de Nokia en 2,95. Para comisiones y un café.


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (28 Ago 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Gamesa y sacyr directamente por el barranco, lo siento de verdad,



Más lo siento yo 

Y si no fuera por Montoro me habría vendido las Gamesas a 6 hace tres semanas... malaje!


----------



## ghkghk (28 Ago 2013)

Accusatio Manifesta dijo:


> Más lo siento yo
> 
> Y si no fuera por Montoro me habría vendido las Gamesas a 6 hace tres semanas... malaje!



Montoro le/nos está haciendo un favor. Avisado queda...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## loblesa (28 Ago 2013)

Gamesa remontando,,


----------



## ponzi (28 Ago 2013)

http://cincodias.com/cincodias/2013/08/09/mercados/1376073251_960884.html#?sap=Outbrain-url-cds


Solo seguia la sicav de koplowitz,ya tengo unos cuantas mas.En la cnmv se pueden ver los informes


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Ago 2013)

ibex acercandose a la jran bajista , el pullback esta a punto de terminar y cuando termina un pullback empieza el movimiento gordo , advertidos quedan , el que avisa no es traidor :no:


----------



## paulistano (28 Ago 2013)

Repetira dacyr lo del otro dia?

Tocar 2,63 y en tres dias en 2,93.

Como son, estando en 2,66 meto orden en 2,665.....nada...no se me ha cruzado y ya esta en 2,70::

---------- Post added 28-ago-2013 at 08:47 ----------

Y gamesa haciendo la misma jugada tambien de la semana pasada.....

Me mosquea....van a calcar ambas el movimiento???

No jodamos....


----------



## ghkghk (28 Ago 2013)

Gamesa casi en +2%.

Ayer empieza subiendo casi un 2 y baja un 9. Hoy empieza bajando un 5 y a ver dónde acaba. Me lo creo todo. Redefiniendo el concepto de chicharro.


----------



## paulistano (28 Ago 2013)

Como es que les ha dado con amper???

Volumen ridiculo....me he perdido algo??

---------- Post added 28-ago-2013 at 08:50 ----------

Buah que cabreo....por no dar a mercado la fiesta que me voy a perder....arggg


----------



## Algas (28 Ago 2013)

atman dijo:


> Esos que usted cita, son más bien carroceros  (entiéndame, son los mayores contratistas del mundo). Los sistemas que van dentro de la cubierta son en buena parte de Raytheon, y los caramelitos que esos bichos lanzan tambien. Pero además equipa los centros de mando, los barcos, etc.
> 
> Por ejemplo, los Tomahawks que posiblemente lancen sobre Siria desde el Mediterráneo, los fabrican ellos, a razón de 1 millón la pieza. Y ya han visto que cuando se ponen es un no parar...
> 
> Yo prefiero vender 100 unidades de 1 euro en lugar de una unidad de 1oo euros. Más y mejor margen, flexibilidad de producción, mayor publico objetivo, mejor gestión financiera, etc. etc.




Esta empresa tiene piezas en todos los aviones del mundo :8: _Precision Castparts Corp. (NYSECP)_
A ver si te gusta, aunque ahora anda cara.





atman dijo:


> El trato De Dassault en India se puede ir al guano en cuestión de ná...
> 
> Respecto a las bajadas... es vender con la noticia.
> 
> ...



Se puede ir o no, yo lo veo más como un regateo de precio::.

---------- Post added 28-ago-2013 at 10:05 ----------




paulistano dijo:


> Como es que les ha dado con amper???
> 
> Volumen ridiculo....me he perdido algo??





Ayer estuvieron entrando compras de mucho volumen, x10 de lo que se está moviendo hoy.


----------



## Tonto Simon (28 Ago 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Me van a saltar todos los stop, de momento fuera de Nokia en 2,95. Para comisiones y un café.



Calcado a lo mío. 2,95:: liquidez total


----------



## loblesa (28 Ago 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Repetira dacyr lo del otro dia?
> 
> Tocar 2,63 y en tres dias en 2,93.
> 
> ...



Ya somos dos... :´(


----------



## LOLO08 (28 Ago 2013)

Amper remonta...


----------



## silverwindow (28 Ago 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Amper remonta...



alguien vendio un buen paqueton ayer


----------



## paulistano (28 Ago 2013)

loblesa dijo:


> Ya somos dos... :´(



Mira que estoy de viaje de vacaciones y la tontería ya me ha encabronado.... 2,80 la putita:ouch:


----------



## Janus (28 Ago 2013)

Krim dijo:


> algo que comentar de JC Penney? Ha empezado muy fuerte, pero luego ha pegado una desinflada muy seria...¿Supongo que mantenemos expectativas a la espera de mañana?



Mucho volumen que seguramente está acordado para ir sosteniendo la salida de Bill Ackman. Son 20M de acciones y parece que Citi tiene el mandato de colocarlo sobre 12,9 usd.

Ayer se negociaron unos 60M que son muchas acciones (cercano al 30% del capital total).

Hay que ir viendo, este valor está a su bola y nada que ver con el SP.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Ago 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Mira que estoy de viaje de vacaciones y la tontería ya me ha encabronado.... 2,80 la putita:ouch:



En vacaciones todo cerrado  Se vive mejor!


----------



## Ajetreo (28 Ago 2013)

Buenos días....

OHL me esta guiñando un ojo......


----------



## garpie (28 Ago 2013)

Terrorífica noticia para los empleados de Telefónica:

Los sindicatos denuncian ante Seguros que Fonditel invierte en no cotizadas - Noticias de Empresas


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Ago 2013)

estan demorando el ataque a la jran bajista , cierre de gap , culminacion del pullback ienso:


----------



## Janus (28 Ago 2013)

Vamos a ver si se anima el volumen en Prisa. Es lo que hay que mirar.


----------



## ghkghk (28 Ago 2013)

¿Alguno de los presentes c/v a través de una sociedad? ¿Experiencias? ¿Ahorra a nivel tributario?


----------



## loblesa (28 Ago 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Mira que estoy de viaje de vacaciones y la tontería ya me ha encabronado.... 2,80 la putita:ouch:



y fcc... the number one


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Ago 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Buenos días....
> 
> OHL me esta guiñando un ojo......



El mocazo rojo de ayer rompiendo la alcista aconseja prudencia...¿no será mejor esperar(si uno se empeña en entrar) a 25€?


*[Obrascon (OHL)]*


----------



## loblesa (28 Ago 2013)

¿Alguien le echa unas líneas a Erste Bank? No pinta mal si supera los 27


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Ago 2013)

loblesa dijo:


> ¿Alguien le echa unas líneas a Erste Bank? No pinta mal si supera los 27



Si el ticker es *EBO*, le queda un poco de guano en mi opinión....o


----------



## loblesa (28 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Si el ticker es *EBO*, le queda un poco de guano en mi opinión....o



La que interesa es EBS


----------



## amago45 (28 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Vamos a ver si se anima el volumen en Prisa. Es lo que hay que mirar.



Banesto Bolsa ha vendido a mercado 250k títulos, lo ha dejado en 0.187 y seguimos para abajo ... Según recuento de Visualeconomy le quedarían mas menos otras 50k por soltar, a ver hasta dónde la bajan ... ienso:

De momento no hay efecto contagio y son los únicos que están soltando papel a mercado. Si sueltan las 50k nos ponemos en 0.186 ... punto de entrada ???


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Ago 2013)

nos acercamos al punto de giro 

el peponazo y la destruccion del ejercito de ejpertitos a la vuelta de la esquina :S


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Ago 2013)

loblesa dijo:


> La que interesa es EBS



EBS= Emergent Biosolutions en el Prorealtime....

Creo que es EBO, te pego el gráf de todas formas.


----------



## loblesa (28 Ago 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> nos acercamos al punto de giro
> 
> el peponazo y la destruccion del ejercito de ejpertitos a la vuelta de la esquina :S



Si estás en lo cierto, te retirarás a una isla sin conexión.


----------



## Janus (28 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Vamos a ver si se anima el volumen en Prisa. Es lo que hay que mirar.



Ha sido decirlo y aparecer volumen bajista. Se puede ir a por los 0,179 por lo menos.


----------



## loblesa (28 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> EBS= Emergent Biosolutions en el Prorealtime....
> 
> Creo que es EBO, te pego el gráf de todas formas.



Tienes razón, es EBO!  EBS es en el mercado austríaco... EBS.VI
EBS.VI Análisis técnicos | ERSTE GROUP BANK Acción - Yahoo! Finanzas

Gracias! Veo que también salen esos 27


----------



## LÁNGARO (28 Ago 2013)

no hay un posible gap sin cerrar en 8079????


----------



## Tonto Simon (28 Ago 2013)

Para los sufridores seguidores de nokia, si aún hay alguno, mi escenario adivinadistico es: 
Recuperación de beneficios en 3Q o 4Q más probable.
IPO de NSN.
Anuncio de stephen Elop como nuevo CEO de Microsoft.
Compra de nokia por Microsoft.
Microsoft pasa a ser una compañía de devices And services y de extra se lleva las patentes de nok, sus mapas y pasa a controlar la única compañía que le está vendiendo su WP en los móviles y dentro de poco las tabletas
Que os parece?


----------



## Sin_Perdón (28 Ago 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Para los sufridores seguidores de nokia, si aún hay alguno, mi escenario adivinadistico es:
> Recuperación de beneficios en 3Q o 4Q más probable.
> IPO de NSN.
> Anuncio de stephen Elop como nuevo CEO de Microsoft.
> ...



A mi me parece bien siempre que la pague a más de 5,50 Euros la acción.


----------



## amago45 (28 Ago 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Para los sufridores seguidores de nokia, si aún hay alguno, mi escenario adivinadistico es:
> Recuperación de beneficios en 3Q o 4Q más probable.
> IPO de NSN.
> Anuncio de stephen Elop como nuevo CEO de Microsoft.
> ...



Parece que Elop está en las quinielas ... pero el mejor colocado parece ser Guillermo Puertas, que se ha aburrido de tanto altruismo 

Nokia CEO Stephen Elop reportedly on


----------



## ponzi (28 Ago 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Para los sufridores seguidores de nokia, si aún hay alguno, mi escenario adivinadistico es:
> Recuperación de beneficios en 3Q o 4Q más probable.
> IPO de NSN.
> Anuncio de stephen Elop como nuevo CEO de Microsoft.
> ...



Pues que efectivo tienen de sobra.Ademas nokia tambien tiene caja neta asi que muy probablemente la operacion no llegaria ni a 10.000 mill.Otra cosa es que puede interesarles o no el salto del software al hardware.Creo que google tenia un acuerdo con otro de los gigantes moviles,puede ser motorola?


----------



## Tonto Simon (28 Ago 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> A mi me parece bien siempre que la pague a más de 5,50 Euros la acción.



:rolleye:si hacen una IPO de nsn el resto here, y devices no vale mucho, aunque unos cinco euros se me antoja razonable


----------



## atman (28 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Pues que efectivo tienen de sobra.Ademas nokia tambien tiene caja neta asi que muy probablemente la operacion no llegaria ni a 10.000 mill.Otra cosa es que puede interesarles o no el salto del software al hardware.Creo que google tenia un acuerdo con otro de los gigantes moviles,puede ser motorola?



Nada de acuerdos, Motorola es suya. Y aunque sea como respuesta MS debería planteárselo. Otra cosa es que la peña en Nokla este de acuerdo...

MS ya tiene experiencia trabajando dispositivos, cosa que le falta a Google.


----------



## Tonto Simon (28 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Pues que efectivo tienen de sobra.Ademas nokia tambien tiene caja neta asi que muy probablemente la operacion no llegaria ni a 10.000 mill.Otra cosa es que puede interesarles o no el salto del software al hardware.Creo que google tenia un acuerdo con otro de los gigantes moviles,puede ser motorola?



Más que un acuerdo. La compraron y además por un pastizal cuando había guerra de patentes y Google quería protegerse.

---------- Post added 28-ago-2013 at 12:33 ----------




amago45 dijo:


> Parece que Elop está en las quinielas ... pero el mejor colocado parece ser Guillermo Puertas, que se ha aburrido de tanto altruismo
> 
> Nokia CEO Stephen Elop reportedly on



U mm, no lo veo. Yo creo que el puertas ya salió por la ventana::


----------



## ponzi (28 Ago 2013)

atman dijo:


> Nada de acuerdos, Motorola es suya. Y aunque sea como respuesta MS debería planteárselo. Otra cosa es que la peña en Nokla este de acuerdo...
> 
> MS ya tiene experiencia trabajando dispositivos, cosa que le falta a Google.



Pues si deberian plantearselo.Nokia con la caja que tiene esta practicamente regalada eso sin contar todas las patentes,ms generaria mucho valor para sus accionistas ahora en finlandia pueden sentirse ofendidos.


http://www.abc.es/tecnologia/inform...apuestas-nuevoceo-microsoft-201308272044.html

MS puede tener muchos defectos pero han hecho grandes cosas,solo les hace falta un empujon.


----------



## atman (28 Ago 2013)




----------



## Tonto Simon (28 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Pues si deberian plantearselo.Nokia con la caja que tiene esta practicamente regalada eso sin contar todas las patentes,ms generaria mucho valor para sus accionistas ahora en finlandia igual lo consideran una ofensa.
> 
> 
> De Stephen Elop a Bill Gates, se abren las apuestas por el nuevo CEO de Microsoft - ABC.es



La jugada es que nsn se quedaría en Finlandia. De todas formas nokia ya no representa para su país la importancia que tenía antes, creo que llego a generar el 5%. Del PIB. Y no creo que hubiera demasiados cambios con la compra de Microsoft.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Ago 2013)

cerrados cortos 8750-8300 cargamos largos , gap casi cerrado a falta de pa de pipos pero seguro que estamos atacando esta zona un par de sesiones mas , mañana abrimos por los 84xx y luego vamos pabajo 

---------- Post added 28-ago-2013 at 12:48 ----------

oh no vamos a morir todos :ouch:


----------



## ponzi (28 Ago 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> La jugada es que nsn se quedaría en Finlandia. De todas formas nokia ya no representa para su país la importancia que tenía antes, creo que llego a generar el 5%. Del PIB. Y no creo que hubiera demasiados cambios con la compra de Microsoft.



No se en que situacion estaria mororola porque las cuentas ya no estan en business week,pero entiendo que mucho peor que Nokia.Google compro solo por las patentes.

http://economia.elpais.com/economia/2011/08/15/actualidad/1313393575_850215.html

A mi lo de Ms no me parece descabellado.Nokia tiene areas que aun funcionan muy bien,no solo se dedican a moviles.


----------



## pyn (28 Ago 2013)

La inversora asturiana Carolina Masaveu entra en Pescanova como accionista de referencia. El Comercio


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Ago 2013)

a pipo y medio de cerrar el gap nos hemos quedado pero corregido puede estar cerrado , ya no me pongo corto hasta ver como cerramos hoy y como abrimos mañana , lo mismo con tremendo gap al alza ienso:


----------



## Janus (28 Ago 2013)

Estos mensajes son muy "buenos". Qué despropósito. Lección de humildad para los fundamentalistas.

*Not Even a Market Selloff Can Slow Tesla Down*
While Tesla has one percent of Ford’s (F) U.S. monthly sales, the electric car company already has nearly a third of Ford’s $64 billion market capitalization. Investors value Tesla at roughly 41 percent of GM’s (GM) $48 billion market value. Indeed, Tesla is now worth more than Suzuki Motor Corp., Mazda Motor Corp., and Fiat SpA, the majority owner of Chrysler Group LLC

Tesla shares, which are up 390 percent this year, change hands at an otherworldly 260 times estimated 2013 earnings, versus 10 for General Motors and 11 for Ford.


----------



## aitor33 (28 Ago 2013)

El que se está marcando una subida buena estos días es el petroleo. A ver si no se marca un peponazo de los buenos en estas semanas que no nos permita salir de la trinchera mas que a patas...


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Ago 2013)

el petrolio mas no va a subir , porque no la guerra no va a ser jrande


----------



## ponzi (28 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Estos mensajes son muy "buenos". Qué despropósito. Lección de humildad para los fundamentalistas.
> 
> *Not Even a Market Selloff Can Slow Tesla Down*
> While Tesla has one percent of Ford’s (F) U.S. monthly sales, the electric car company already has nearly a third of Ford’s $64 billion market capitalization. Investors value Tesla at roughly 41 percent of GM’s (GM) $48 billion market value. Indeed, Tesla is now worth more than Suzuki Motor Corp., Mazda Motor Corp., and Fiat SpA, the majority owner of Chrysler Group LLC
> ...



Una accion puede tirarse años desacoplada del valor real del negocio.La clave es que valor y precio a largo plazo coinciden.Ahora mismo tesla es aire,aun asi yo no apostaria contra musk.


----------



## Gekko_ (28 Ago 2013)

aitor33 dijo:


> El que se está marcando una subida buena estos días es el petroleo. A ver si no se marca un peponazo de los buenos en estas semanas que no nos permita salir de la trinchera mas que a patas...



Igual subida que los metales. El oro y la plata han subido un 10% + o - en estas 2 últimas semanas.


----------



## Sideshow Bob (28 Ago 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el petrolio mas no va a subir , porque no la guerra no va a ser jrande



cómo se encuentra hoy de ánimos? ayer se le veía un poco nervoso, sería por esto..

Cientos de personas reciben al Cipotegato 2013, bajo una gran lluvia de tomates


----------



## Hinel (28 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Una accion puede tirarse años desacoplada del valor real del negocio.La clave es que valor y precio a largo plazo coinciden.Ahora mismo tesla es aire,aun asi yo no apostaria contra musk.



Una acción lo mas probable a largo que plazo, es que desaparezca o valga casi cero. Y en el medio plazo, lo mismo.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Ago 2013)

sideshow boob , ya empiezas a trolearnos el hilo , vayase ustec y su cipote de gato al carajo :no:

mantenemos largos con tres cojones :Baile:


----------



## Janus (28 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Una accion puede tirarse años desacoplada del valor real del negocio.La clave es que valor y precio a largo plazo coinciden.Ahora mismo tesla es aire,aun asi yo no apostaria contra musk.



Sorprende que aún cotizando en donde cotiza (en las nubes) tiene muchos cortos, demasiados diría yo. Se ha subido exponencialmente este año (x4) sin apenas cierre de cortos.

Hay que joderse que una empresa que vende coches donde uno se las ve y desea para repostar porque apenas hay "electrolineras", valga 20B.

---------- Post added 28-ago-2013 at 13:32 ----------

Prisa la tienen totalmente preparada para moverla a su antojo. Hay poca posición en el ask pero en el bid brilla por su ausencia. Con 60.000 euros le meten un meneo hacia abajo de órdago.


----------



## loblesa (28 Ago 2013)

Americanos... americanos... os recibimos con alegría...


----------



## Janus (28 Ago 2013)

Tesla viene pepona nuevamente.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Ago 2013)

Bouncebreak es territorio pirata :no: :no: y :no:


----------



## loblesa (28 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Bouncebreak es territorio pirata :no: :no: y :no:




cuantos royalties hay que pagar?? :baba:


----------



## alimon (28 Ago 2013)

Para los fan-boys de Jc penny:

Ackman vende su participación en JC Penny



Comprad gacelillas.




Y para el Jato, y su obsesión por los Gaps, parece que se olvida de uno importante en la zona de los 8000. Creo que las ramas de sus Jrandes bajistas y alcistas no le dejan ver bien el bosque:


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Ago 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Para los fan-boys de Jc penny:
> 
> Ackman vende su participación en JC Penny
> 
> ...



no llegara a los 8000 la jran bajista no lo permitira y tampoco hay ningun hch


----------



## loblesa (28 Ago 2013)

Ya queda menos,,,


----------



## Tio Masclet (28 Ago 2013)

Buenos días.
Se acerca la hora bruja.


----------



## Mendrugo (28 Ago 2013)

Futuro IBEX en la parte baja del canal bajista, 8270.


----------



## ponzi (28 Ago 2013)

Hinel dijo:


> Una acción lo mas probable a largo que plazo, es que desaparezca o valga casi cero. Y en el medio plazo, lo mismo.



Eso no es del todo cierto.Tienden a valer 0 cuando el negocio desaparece.

http://finance.yahoo.com/q/bc?s=KO+Basic+Chart&t=my

Tienes miles de ejemplos de cotizadas con mas de 50 años a sus espaldas


----------



## Ajetreo (28 Ago 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Buenos días.
> Se acerca la hora bruja.



Eing? Hoy no es viernrs... ¿Hay vencimientos?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Ago 2013)

Loblesa, busca a la chica esa de rojo por youtube. Es muy graciosa enseñando....palabras en japonés :baba:


----------



## mpbk (28 Ago 2013)

mpbk dijo:


> mañana más bajadas, el dow perdiendo soporte



:Baile:fiesta


----------



## Tio Masclet (28 Ago 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Eing? Hoy no es viernrs... ¿Hay vencimientos?



No, simplemente la apertura yanki. ¿Más guano o un poco de oxígeno?


----------



## Ajetreo (28 Ago 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> No, simplemente la apertura yanki. ¿Más guano o un poco de oxígeno?



Yo estoy en el lado del guano, :baba:

Hasta los 1620 por lo menos


----------



## mpbk (28 Ago 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no llegara a los 8000 la jran bajista no lo permitira y tampoco hay ningun hch



si lo hay, otra cosa es que los que manejan esto lo encuentren importante..


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Ago 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Yo estoy en el lado del guano, :baba:
> 
> Hasta los 1620 por lo menos



ayer vendieron gaceleridos en el sp500 y el gap de los 1630 esta cerrado , por 10 pipos te van a terminar defusilando los gringos :bla:


----------



## loblesa (28 Ago 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Yo estoy en el lado del guano, :baba:
> 
> Hasta los 1620 por lo menos



Quiero Gamesas a 4.8!!!






---------- Post added 28-ago-2013 at 14:47 ----------

Y estos mendrugos que hacen en verde brillante??
Cotizacion de BOUYGUES - Empresa - elEconomista.es


----------



## inversobres (28 Ago 2013)

I like crude oil. Aproximandose a maximos anuales nos avisa de donde estamos.

Las vamos a pasar putas.


----------



## Tonto Simon (28 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Eso no es del todo cierto.Tienden a valer 0 cuando el negocio desaparece.
> 
> KO Basic Chart | Coca-Cola Company (The) Common Stock - Yahoo! Finance
> 
> Tienes miles de ejemplos de cotizadas con mas de 50 años a sus espaldas



Lleva razón, ponzi. Haz un ejercicio sencillo. Mira cuantas empresas cotizan en bolsa desde hace 20 años, luego las que lleven 40, luego las que lleven 100...el valor de una acción a largo plazo tiende a cero siempre.


----------



## R3v3nANT (28 Ago 2013)

A herradura azul le gusta Prisa :fiufiu:

Buenas tardes, ahora les leo.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Ago 2013)

El primer ministro británico, David Cameron de la isla ha publicado en su cuenta de Twitter:

"El Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU acordó por unanimidad que el uso de armas químicas por parte de el Asad era inaceptable y el mundo no puede esperar".


----------



## FranR (28 Ago 2013)

Cipotegato de Tarazona (Arensivia para los amigos), no rebotamos hoy? Voy largo en Cervezas y pescaito, como no suba no le guardo las raspas


----------



## loblesa (28 Ago 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> A herradura azul le gusta Prisa :fiufiu:
> 
> Buenas tardes, ahora les leo.



A mi me hablas sensillo... ienso:


----------



## Janus (28 Ago 2013)

Cómo puede ser que haya peña metiendo sobre 20M de usd cada minuto en Tesla a 171 usd de precio por acción!!!!!!


----------



## amago45 (28 Ago 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> A herradura azul le gusta Prisa :fiufiu:
> 
> Buenas tardes, ahora les leo.



Alguien ha dejado el sistema automático de trading enchufado en Prisa y están haciendo unas compras ridículas a 0,19 :no::no::no:


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Ago 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Cipotegato de Tarazona (Arensivia para los amigos), no rebotamos hoy? Voy largo en Cervezas y pescaito, como no suba no le guardo las raspas



mira y aprende , ponte algun soporte para la quijada de burro que tienes , porque lo que veras sera un cohete


----------



## Claca (28 Ago 2013)

De todas formas, aunque por ahora el mercado apunta a seguir cayendo, hay que entender que nos movemos en un rango lateral amplio y que, por lo tanto, los movimientos tendenciales están fuera de lugar. Hay un gráfico muy simple que ilustra perfectamente la situación, es el índice de media capitalización de los valores españoles:







En algunos posts citaba implícitamente este gráfico, porque es tan claro que nos ayuda a comprender el mercado mucho mejor que el IBEX, aunque de hecho están en una situación bastante parecida. Lo que vemos es un gesto contundente al alza (el expansivo roto por arriba) dentro de un lateral extenso. Romper por arriba dejaría una vuelta de largo plazo con un objetivo muy ambicioso, es increíble la fuerza alcista de este escenario, que casa perfectamente con el, en realidad, gran pesimismo que nos han inculcado durante todos estos años. El problema a la hora de dar por seguro este planteamiento estriba en dos circunstancias: la primera, no ha roto; la segunda, para que la rotura sea válida, es necesaria mucha confusión y algo de miedo para dejar fuera del barco a tantos pequeños inversores como sea posible, condición que por ahora no está presente en el mercado.

Mientras, la gran resistencia que tenemos por arriba ejerce presión a la baja que eventualmente desencadena reacciones bajistas como la que vemos estos días, aunque difícilmente lograrán cuajar en una tendencia bajista propiamente dicha, pues la vuelta que muchos valores dejaron tras los mínimos del año pasado impulsa el precio otra vez hacia arriba. El resultado es un rango amplio (en este gráfico se ve prácticamente un 15%) con mucha volatilidad, pero poca relevancia para el largo plazo. 

A decir verdad resulta imposible asegurar a día de hoy cuál será el eventual rumbo que tomará el mercado, pero mientras tanto sí resulta sencillo colocar nuestras cartas adecuadamente para aprovechar estos vaivenes. Por otra parte, de cara a los adictos al guano, comentar que mientras se respete el soporte (MEDIUM 9.900, IBEX 7.200), los guiones apocalípticos lo tendrán difícil para verse en película.


----------



## inversobres (28 Ago 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Cipotegato de Tarazona (Arensivia para los amigos), no rebotamos hoy? Voy largo en Cervezas y pescaito, como no suba no le guardo las raspas



Alli hemos estado, como cada año. Dos dias de desfase no vienen mal.


----------



## Sr. Breve (28 Ago 2013)

mmmmm los CFDs del DAX llevan unos meses unos 2-3 puntos por debajo del FDAX

ahora están más o menos a la par y a ratos los ponen unos 2 o 3 puntos por encima del FDAX

joder, ahora están a 5 puntos por encima

cuidado que empiezan con la maquinita de comprar y son capaces de cerrar plano


----------



## inversobres (28 Ago 2013)

Vaya pepinazio del ibex no?? amenazan lluvia y sale el sol.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Ago 2013)

Claca dijo:


> De todas formas, aunque por ahora el mercado apunta a seguir cayendo, hay que entender que nos movemos en un rango lateral amplio y que, por lo tanto, los movimientos tendenciales están fuera de lugar. Hay un gráfico muy simple que ilustra perfectamente la situación, es el índice de media capitalización de los valores españoles:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ya te lo dije chaval , que no te enteras :rolleye:


----------



## INTRUDER (28 Ago 2013)

Realizar analisis tecnico, semantico y psicologico de .......... Carpatos



> Ibex 35 Serenity markets
> 
> Tras perder los mínimos de la sesión, ahora en los nuevos mínimos del día volvemos a dejar una nueva envolvente alcista que intenta generar un rebote más contundente en gráficos de 30 minutos.



Genial para decir bajamos subimos y al guano.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Ago 2013)

bienveniditos al brutal rally alcista despues de haber pullbackeado a la jran bajista y cerrado el gap tal como vuestro humilde servidor predijo :Baile:


----------



## R3v3nANT (28 Ago 2013)

Pedazo de post Claca.... cerrado mini Ibex 8310-8360. Qué fácil es ganar platita cuando los malvados especuladores marcan el camino


----------



## sr.anus (28 Ago 2013)

Despacico, esto es como cuando hay un obrero con un martillo neumatico, y lo levanta para coger impulso y cavar mas hondo


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Ago 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> Despacico, esto es como cuando hay un obrero con un martillo neumatico, y lo levanta para coger impulso y cavar mas hondo



pero lo va a levantar muy alto , hasta los 9500 como minimo


----------



## bertok (28 Ago 2013)

Me sumo al jilo


----------



## darwinn (28 Ago 2013)

ANR en 6,09. No lo veo claro...


----------



## Janus (28 Ago 2013)

darwinn dijo:


> ANR en 6,09. No lo veo claro...



queda solo el filtro para salirse de ahí. La configuración en los últimos 10 días es EXACTAMENTE LA MISMA que entre el 11/7 y 25/7. Sorprendente pero coincidente.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Ago 2013)

darwinn dijo:


> ANR en 6,09. No lo veo claro...



5.89 then....


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Ago 2013)

abandonad toda esperanza bajistillas , el que avisa no es traidor , ahora que el pullback a culminado solo queda peponear , no osen oponerse a la superior superioridad de MV el maestro de sabiduria :no:


----------



## Claca (28 Ago 2013)

Un off topic que puede ser de utilidad a alguien: jamás dejéis que la cafeína se convierta en una adicción muy severa. Estoy intentando reducir dosis (me metía entre cocacola, red bull, monster y cafés el equivalente a 10 cafés a diario) y tengo un mono de la hostia, con un dolor de cabeza insoportable todo el puto día, por no hablar de que no termino de lograr que los ojos aguanten los párpados abiertos.


----------



## ddddd (28 Ago 2013)

Buenas tardes.

AMD parece que comienza a subir con un volumen realmente apreciable. Podría ser un buen momento para cogerla por un breve espacio de tiempo.

Saludos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Ago 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Un off topic que puede ser de utilidad a alguien: jamás dejéis que la cafeína se convierta en una adicción muy severa. Estoy intentando reducir dosis (me metía entre cocacola, red bull, monster y cafés el equivalente a 10 cafés a diario) y tengo un mono de la hostia, con un dolor de cabeza insoportable todo el puto día, por no hablar de que no termino de lograr que los ojos aguanten los párpados abiertos.



Dicen que la cocaína es un buen sustitutivo ::


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Ago 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Un off topic que puede ser de utilidad a alguien: jamás dejéis que la cafeína se convierta en una adicción muy severa. Estoy intentando reducir dosis (me metía entre cocacola, red bull, monster y cafés el equivalente a 10 cafés a diario) y tengo un mono de la hostia, con un dolor de cabeza insoportable todo el puto día, por no hablar de que no termino de lograr que los ojos aguanten los párpados abiertos.



debe ser la cafeina lo que te este jodiendo el cerebro chavalin :rolleye:


----------



## vmmp29 (28 Ago 2013)

menudo reversal


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Ago 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> menudo reversal



y aun no has visto na , espera un par de sesiones 

pero si no vas a cargar largos , tampoco cargues cortos , a menos que creas lo que dice claca , lo del 8-10% de caida adicional :fiufiu:


----------



## aitor33 (28 Ago 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Un off topic que puede ser de utilidad a alguien: jamás dejéis que la cafeína se convierta en una adicción muy severa. Estoy intentando reducir dosis (me metía entre cocacola, red bull, monster y cafés el equivalente a 10 cafés a diario) y tengo un mono de la hostia, con un dolor de cabeza insoportable todo el puto día, por no hablar de que no termino de lograr que los ojos aguanten los párpados abiertos.



Es difícil...a mí ahora me llaman "el hierbas" pues en las reuniones sociales de café me he apuntado a toda clase de infusiones como las de tomillo,te rojo,te verde, menta poleo, manzanilla, tila, cola de caballo,etc...es que entre los lingotazos de cafeina que me metía por una parte y los de rioja por otro...:ouch::ouch:


----------



## Janus (28 Ago 2013)

Está surgiendo volumen en Prisa. Nada importante de momento pero hay que estar atentos. Cuidado por abajo, con poco dinero se puede bajar bien.
Hacia arriba cuesta más pero hacia abajo en los últimos días lo han estado haciendo conla minga.


----------



## Sr. Breve (28 Ago 2013)

mira que son cerdos

yo ayer esperaba una parada del DAX entre el 8150f y 8200f, pero han seguido profundizando sin parar durante el día sin dar indicio alguna de vuelta, hasta la zona 8120f donde ya se veía cierto "barullo" 

última trampa al 8100f y parriba

en mi hoja de ruta me sale que aún debe romper los 8450f... pero vamos, a saber cuanto tardan


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Ago 2013)

claca chaval saca esos grafiquitos con muchos colorines , aun caeremos un 6-10% adicional ?


----------



## Crash (28 Ago 2013)

Qué cosas más raras toman Uds, ¿ya nadie se conforma como yo con zumo de naranja/limón? :o


----------



## LÁNGARO (28 Ago 2013)

hasta donde esta subida? al final le tendré que dar un gracias al jato ya que me deshice de mi inverso (con perdidas de un 3%) mas o menos con el ibex en -1% y me la jugué a meter un etf doble al ibex por ese momento.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (28 Ago 2013)

Fuera de Gamesa a 5,45. +150€ a la butxaca. No aguanto más la tensión así que fuera.


----------



## Gekko_ (28 Ago 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Un off topic que puede ser de utilidad a alguien: jamás dejéis que la cafeína se convierta en una adicción muy severa. Estoy intentando reducir dosis (me metía entre cocacola, red bull, monster y cafés el equivalente a 10 cafés a diario) y tengo un mono de la hostia, con un dolor de cabeza insoportable todo el puto día, por no hablar de que no termino de lograr que los ojos aguanten los párpados abiertos.



No hace falta que pase de 10 a 0 y que pase ese mono. Redúzcalo progresivamente y que el organismo se le vaya acostumbrando poco a poco. En unas semanas podrá dejarlo a 0 si quiere, sin grandes esfuerzos.

Esa adicción no es nada comparada con la de la nicotina.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Ago 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> hasta donde esta subida? al final le tendré que dar un gracias al jato ya que me deshice de mi inverso (con perdidas de un 3%) mas o menos con el ibex en -1% y me la jugué a meter un etf doble al ibex por ese momento.



pero desde donde habias cargado ese inverso pa tener 3% de perdidas ? ienso:

ya dije que despues de superar la jran bajista teniamos que tener un pullback y lo sabia por el gapsito del 8280 , hoy ese gapsito fue cerrado y con eso se a culminado el pullback .

ahora toca el movimiento fuelte , que nos llevara como minimo a los 9350 y como maximo 10200 que es el objetivo final , mantenga los largos por lo menos hasta el vencimiento trimestral


----------



## Tio Masclet (28 Ago 2013)

¿En ANR aún salvaremos los muebles hoy?


----------



## R3v3nANT (28 Ago 2013)

A misma cantidad (en gramos) de té y café, el té tiene más cafeína que el café, eso sí, una bolsita de té tiene menos cantidad y menos cafeína que un café..... la parte contratante de la primera parte...

Claca, no le saques tanta punta al lápiz, la testosterona va bien para mantenerte despierto y además no tienes una pérdida tan grande de proteínas :: y sobretodo deja de perrear toda la noche, tienes que dormir ocho horas diarias y no cinco.

Jodíos críos!





aitor33 dijo:


> Es difícil...a mí ahora me llaman "el hierbas" pues en las reuniones sociales de café me he apuntado a toda clase de infusiones como las de tomillo,te rojo,te verde, menta poleo, manzanilla, tila, cola de caballo,etc...es que entre los lingotazos de cafeina que me metía por una parte y los de rioja por otro...:ouch::ouch:


----------



## Claca (28 Ago 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> hasta donde esta subida? al final le tendré que dar un gracias al jato ya que me deshice de mi inverso (con perdidas de un 3%) mas o menos con el ibex en -1% y me la jugué a meter un etf doble al ibex por ese momento.



Ojo, no te puedo decir en el corto plazo hasta donde va a llegar, de momento está contra la resistencia más clara, pero sí debes tener en cuenta que por arriba el movimiento está limitado por esa resistencia descomunal. No importa lo que diga la tele, no importa que dé la sensación de que "no se cae" o pasar semanas aguantando en los 8.500, mientras no haya un gesto fuerte al alza que la rompa (y no lo habrá con mucha probabilidad), es mucho más probable visitar niveles inferiores y que toda esta volatilidad sea una limpieza de cortos.


----------



## ghkghk (28 Ago 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> A misma cantidad (en gramos) de té y café, el té tiene más cafeína que el café, eso sí, una bolsita de té tiene menos cantidad y menos cafeína que un café..... la parte contratante de la primera parte...
> 
> Claca, no le saques tanta punta al lápiz, la testosterona va bien para mantenerte despierto y además no tienes una pérdida tan grande de proteínas :: y sobretodo deja de perrear toda la noche, tienes que dormir ocho horas diarias y no cinco.
> 
> Jodíos críos!



Y cuando descubra el sueño bifásico, ni te cuento...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Ago 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No serán los míos muahahahahahahahahah


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Ago 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Ojo, no te puedo decir en el corto plazo hasta donde va a llegar, de momento está contra la resistencia más clara, pero sí debes tener en cuenta que por arriba el movimiento está limitado por esa resistencia descomunal. No importa lo que diga la tele, no importa que dé la sensación de que "no se cae" o pasar semanas aguantando en los 8.500, mientras no haya un gesto fuerte al alza que la rompa (y no lo habrá con mucha probabilidad), es mucho más probable visitar niveles inferiores y que toda esta volatilidad sea una limpieza de cortos.



en dos o tres sesiones tendras tu gesto fuelte pequeño padawano


----------



## romanrdgz (28 Ago 2013)

Tengo un angelito sobre me hombro diciéndome que me salga de Sacyr ahora que está al mismo precio que la compré, que mejor estar tranquilo que esperar a que vuelva a tocar los 3€ por ganar 100 miserables€. Y sobre el otro hombro tengo un jato diciendo que se ha cerrado el jran pullback y que se va a poner pepón el asunto.

¿Qué hago? ¿Me dejo enjatusar?


----------



## R3v3nANT (28 Ago 2013)

Qué pereza ir al gym...... GT sigues corriendo por los rellanos de tu edificio? ::

Estoy bajando Amish Mafia, vi anunciada la segunda temporada cuando estaba de vacaciones y tiene buena pinta, ¿alguien la ha visto?

El puto Ibex en verde, esto es la risa.


----------



## atman (28 Ago 2013)

A ver Claca, primero, la modorra es por el mono o por el exceso de cansancio. Si no es exceso de cansancio, cosa que sospecho, váyase a hacer ejercicio. Le ayudará a espabilarse y a pasar mejor el mono.

Segundo todo eso que tomaba era "natural" o "light". Parte del mono y del dolor de cabeza, puede venir del mono de azúcar. Tenga a mano unas piezas de fruta para ir comiendo, como sustitutivas.

Tercero, el té tambien tiene cafeína y no poca, pero su asimilación es más lenta. Cuidado con el azucar eso sí.

Cuarto, duerma. Es el mejor remedio.

Quinto, quiero pensar que usted no fuma, pero si lo hace aproveche para dejarlo ya. Pasará todo el mono de un tirón, tal vez el de la nicotina sea menor, tal vez sea mucho mayor. Eso va en cada persona. Tabaco y café se retroalimentan mutuamente así que si puede mate dos pájaros de un tiro.

Si no tiene aparatito en casa, váyase a la farmacia a mirarse la tensión.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Ago 2013)

romanrdgz dijo:


> Tengo un angelito sobre me hombro diciéndome que me salga de Sacyr ahora que está al mismo precio que la compré, que mejor estar tranquilo que esperar a que vuelva a tocar los 3€ por ganar 100 miserables€. Y sobre el otro hombro tengo un jato diciendo que se ha cerrado el jran pullback y que se va a poner pepón el asunto.
> 
> ¿Qué hago? ¿Me dejo enjatusar?



compra ibex y no te dejes awebonear por los chicharros


----------



## R3v3nANT (28 Ago 2013)

romanrdgz dijo:


> ¿Qué hago? ¿Me dejo enjatusar?



Hogo con aser caso al jato que acabaras traskilado.


----------



## atman (28 Ago 2013)

romanrdgz dijo:


> Tengo un angelito sobre me hombro diciéndome que me salga de Sacyr ahora que está al mismo precio que la compré, que mejor estar tranquilo que esperar a que vuelva a tocar los 3€ por ganar 100 miserables€. Y sobre el otro hombro tengo un jato diciendo que se ha cerrado el jran pullback y que se va a poner pepón el asunto.
> 
> ¿Qué hago? ¿Me dejo enjatusar?



Tres palabras: Mate-al-gato.


----------



## Misterio (28 Ago 2013)

Al paso que va el crudo va a ver que pedir un crédito para echar gasolina.


----------



## Ajetreo (28 Ago 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Un off topic que puede ser de utilidad a alguien: jamás dejéis que la cafeína se convierta en una adicción muy severa. Estoy intentando reducir dosis (me metía entre cocacola, red bull, monster y cafés el equivalente a 10 cafés a diario) y tengo un mono de la hostia, con un dolor de cabeza insoportable todo el puto día, por no hablar de que no termino de lograr que los ojos aguanten los párpados abiertos.



El dolor de cabeza del mono de cafeina es brutal pero solo dura 3 días, 

como le recomiendan en la cafeina no es necesario pasar de diez a cero, tome algún café express, pero eso solo café, sin burbujas ni azucares y duerma todo lo que pueda, que eso es lo que mas cura, dormir


----------



## alimon (28 Ago 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> claca chaval saca esos grafiquitos con muchos colorines , aun caeremos un 6-10% adicional ?





Lo del rebote del gato muerto ya debería sonarle a usted.







---------- Post added 28-ago-2013 at 17:05 ----------




romanrdgz dijo:


> Tengo un angelito sobre me hombro diciéndome que me salga de Sacyr ahora que está al mismo precio que la compré, que mejor estar tranquilo que esperar a que vuelva a tocar los 3€ por ganar 100 miserables€. Y sobre el otro hombro tengo un jato diciendo que se ha cerrado el jran pullback y que se va a poner pepón el asunto.
> 
> ¿Qué hago? ¿Me dejo enjatusar?



La bolsa por Carlos María: Peligro en Sacyr


Usted mismo.

Que conste que yo estoy dentro, pero desde bastante abajo. Aun así, esto meditando salirme en estos momentos.........


----------



## ponzi (28 Ago 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> El dolor de cabeza del mono de cafeina es brutal pero solo dura 3 días,
> 
> como le recomiendan en la cafeina no es necesario pasar de diez a cero, tome algún café express, pero eso solo café, sin burbujas ni azucares y duerma todo lo que pueda, que eso es lo que mas cura, dormir



De hecho es mucho peor el mono de cafeina+quimica que solo el del cafeina.Si pondriamos una escala de valores quedaria algo asi cafe-cocacola-redbul-monster.Yo solo tomo cocacola, la mezcla cafeina-azucares-quimicos yo al menos la noto mucho...Ahora que nadie intente quitarme mi cocacola...para un vicio que tengo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Ago 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Qué pereza ir al gym...... GT sigues corriendo por los rellanos de tu edificio? ::
> 
> Estoy bajando Amish Mafia, vi anunciada la segunda temporada cuando estaba de vacaciones y tiene buena pinta, ¿alguien la ha visto?
> 
> El puto Ibex en verde, esto es la risa.



Sip, pero después de un mes sin correr (la cubierta del barco era enorme) estoy en un estado lamentable. :cook:


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Ago 2013)

si mañana no tenemos gap al alza que se daria si hoy el consejo de seguridad de la onu vota por unanimidad la intervencion , entonces cargariamos cortos pero solo para atacar nuevamente la jran bajista


----------



## atman (28 Ago 2013)

Misterio dijo:


> Al paso que va el crudo va a ver que pedir un crédito para echar gasolina.



Yo tengo Tarjeta de combustible para que la gente no tenga que llevar dinero al repostar, tener la factura toda junta y ahorrarme unos centimines. Eso significa que tienes que presentar un aval por el doble del consumo que estimas que vas a tener.

Me parece que voy a tener que ampliar el aval...

En unos años hemos duplicado el gasto hasta los 800 euros al mes. Y eso que todos los vehículos son ya nuevos y consumen menos que los anteriores...


----------



## egarenc (28 Ago 2013)

atman dijo:


> Quinto, quiero pensar que usted no fuma, pero si lo hace aproveche para dejarlo ya. Pasará todo el mono de un tirón, tal vez el de la nicotina sea menor, tal vez sea mucho mayor. Eso va en cada persona. Tabaco y café se retroalimentan mutuamente así que si puede mate dos pájaros de un tiro.
> .



la gente que lo usa me ha dicho qe es efectivo.







[YOUTUBE]brcM2bRfr_0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## alimon (28 Ago 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> si mañana no tenemos gap al alza que se daria si hoy el consejo de seguridad de la onu vota por unanimidad la intervencion , entonces cargariamos cortos pero solo para atacar nuevamente la jran bajista



Pues carga cortos ya, porque rusia no va a votar por ninguna intervención, desde luego, ni tampoco China.

Eso si, está sacando en aviones a sus ciudadanos como si no hubiese un mañana..............................ienso: . Realmente creo que no va a haber un Mañana, ahora que lo pienso.


----------



## Ajetreo (28 Ago 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> si mañana no tenemos gap al alza que se daria si hoy el consejo de seguridad de la onu vota por unanimidad la intervencion , entonces cargariamos cortos pero solo para atacar nuevamente la jran bajista



Gato, tomese un Café y descanse un rato de la jran medioplacista


----------



## Tio Masclet (28 Ago 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> la gente que lo usa me ha dicho qe es efectivo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doy fe de que el cigarro electrónico va muy bien. Empecé la semana pasada y estoy fumando la mitad. Lo que, entre otras cosas, me hace que pague menos impuestos a la castuza.


----------



## FranR (28 Ago 2013)

Cubriremos el push hoy, o lo dejamos para mañana?


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Ago 2013)

tranquilidad , hay alta probabilidad de gap al alza y gordo asin que no queda otra que mantener los largos con tres cojones y ya si eso mañana nos dejaran oportunidad de cargar cortos


----------



## Ajetreo (28 Ago 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> la gente que lo usa me ha dicho qe es efectivo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si de veras es fumador hay que intentar hacerlo bien porque con esos remedios no siempre funciona.

Yo he ido a la unidad antitabaquismo y he tomado Champix y con todo está siendo duro. Y eso que conozco el proceso, es el tercer intento.



ANR va recuperando poco a poco, compre en 6,26 , aún pierdo pero tengo fė :XX::XX:


----------



## atman (28 Ago 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> la gente que lo usa me ha dicho qe es efectivo.



Ahora que habla de eso. Leí que durante vacaciones hablaban ustedes de *Lorillard*. No me ha precido ver que nadie comentara que, a diferecnia de otras tabaqueras, estos están tambien en el tema de los cigarrillos electrónicos y parece que con buena aceptación.

Electronic Cigarette | E-Cigarette | blu eCigs

Diría que el uso y apariencia es similar al cigarrilo normal, a diferencia de esas otras pipas que, me van a perdonar, pero transmiten una imagen que...


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Ago 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Cubriremos el push hoy, o lo dejamos para mañana?



arensivia que te parecio el reversal muy flanderiano no :o

chavales eso de dejar de fumar es un problema que servidor no tiene , ya que nunca le entraria a un vicio que es una tonteria , el tabaco es un timo , no te hace na mas que mal :abajo:


----------



## egarenc (28 Ago 2013)

Misterio dijo:


> Al paso que va el crudo va a ver que pedir un crédito para echar gasolina.



chiste lamentable: a mi plim, siempre pongo 20€. 
X cierto, el lunes todavía puse el gasoil a 1,27 €/l. Supongo que eso ya habrá cambiado.


----------



## loblesa (28 Ago 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> ¿En ANR aún salvaremos los muebles hoy?



vamos bonita!!! a pasar el charco!! :Aplauso:


----------



## amago45 (28 Ago 2013)

Vaya cierre positivo hoy del IBEX ...


----------



## FranR (28 Ago 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> arensivia que te parecio el reversal muy flanderiano no :o
> 
> chavales eso de dejar de fumar es un problema que servidor no tiene , ya que nunca le entraria a un vicio que es una tonteria , el tabaco es un timo , no te hace na mas que mal :abajo:



Si no fuera porque en el blog avisé a las 10 de la mañana del giro arriba y hasta donde, me habría sorprendido. Pero que le voy a contar si usted lo lee por las mañanas ::


----------



## ponzi (28 Ago 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Lleva razón, ponzi. Haz un ejercicio sencillo. Mira cuantas empresas cotizan en bolsa desde hace 20 años, luego las que lleven 40, luego las que lleven 100...el valor de una acción a largo plazo tiende a cero siempre.



Pues como en la vida real.La cuestion es en que empresas meterse y a que precios.Fijaros yo diria que practicamente la totalidad de las empresas del dow ha tenido problemas al menos una vez en su vida,eso si aquellos buenos negocios a poco que tengan una buena gestion salen adelante.Un ejemplo "Disney" parecia imparable y de repente salio pixar..eran grandes tenian efectivo y a un buen gestor ...la decision fue simple "si no puedes vender a tu enemigo compralo" y como sobro algo de calderilla compraron los derechos de lucas art.De ahora las aventuras de monkey island del pirata llevaran un toque mickye


----------



## LÁNGARO (28 Ago 2013)

cerramos en rojo...


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Ago 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Si no fuera porque en el blog avisé a las 10 de la mañana del giro arriba y hasta donde, me habría sorprendido. Pero que le voy a contar si usted lo lee por las mañanas ::



asi que aviso :: asi que leo su mield blog :: sabe su madre que se mete sacarina por la nariz ? ienso:

---------- Post added 28-ago-2013 at 17:29 ----------




LÁNGARO dijo:


> cerramos en rojo...



gacelilla de poca FED :ouch:


----------



## FranR (28 Ago 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> asi que aviso :: asi que leo su mield blog :: sabe su madre que se mete sacarina por la nariz ? ienso:



Se ve que le ha dolido el acierto de los nivelitos, cantada la caída y rebote. Cubierto cupo de troll... nos vemos señores


----------



## Gekko_ (28 Ago 2013)

atman dijo:


> A ver Claca, primero, la modorra es por el mono o por el exceso de cansancio. Si no es exceso de cansancio, cosa que sospecho, váyase a hacer ejercicio. Le ayudará a espabilarse y a pasar mejor el mono.
> 
> Segundo todo eso que tomaba era "natural" o "light". Parte del mono y del dolor de cabeza, puede venir del mono de azúcar. Tenga a mano unas piezas de fruta para ir comiendo, como sustitutivas.
> 
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo con usted en todo, menos en el apartado quinto. Creo que usted no ha fumado nunca. Yo lo hice en 2 períodos de mi vida : primero en mi época universitaria. Lo dejé de varias intentonas (y es que cuesta). Estuve unos años sin fumar hasta que un día, en una boda por hacer el gilipollas, me encendí un cigarrillo. 

Una vez que has sido fumador, te basta encender un simple cigarrillo para que en tu cerebro se te vuelvan a activar unos "sensores" que hacen que tu coco te vuelva a pedir mas y mas nicotina. La pifiada en la boda me costó unos años de vicio. Si tu dejas el café, puedes seguir tomando alguno de vez en cuando y no pasa nada. Yo tomo café muchos días para estar despierto en el curro y si me voy de vacaciones me tiro días sin probar uno, y es que ni me acuerdo.

El tabaco lo volví a dejar, hará 7 años. No he vuelto ni ganas que tengo. Aún así, hay alguna vez que durmiendo sueñas con el tabaco. Y no soy el único, le pasa a muchos ex-fumadores.

Es una auténtica mierda. Mi consejo a quien no ha fumado nunca es que ni se le ocurra siquiera ponerse un pitillo en la boca. Y encima ahora, que es un vicio ya de lujo (5 euros un paquete de tabaco, madre de dios).


----------



## R3v3nANT (28 Ago 2013)

Get ready for a 'massive interest rate shock' son


Chinos y japoneses en particular y hasta el hijo del vecino en general están vendiendo deuda americana a toda máquina.


----------



## bertok (28 Ago 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Si de veras es fumador hay que intentar hacerlo bien porque con esos remedios no siempre funciona.
> 
> Yo he ido a la unidad antitabaquismo y he tomado Champix y con todo está siendo duro. Y eso que conozco el proceso, es el tercer intento.
> 
> ...



El tabaco se deja de golpe y se sustituye por sexo ::

Deje el tabaco, es de lo mejor que puede hacer para su salud 8:


----------



## ponzi (28 Ago 2013)

El petroleo a largo plazo solo tiene un camino,hacia arriba.Por eso el mercado esta tan loco con tesla.Y no penseis que porque el petroleo este a 120 las petroleras vayan a ganar mas,no es lo mismo picar y sacar petroleo de texas que por ejemplo del fondo atlantico,entran en juego factores de infraestructura,climatologia,mareas,corrosion.El coste de una plataforma marina dispara y por bastantes veces el de una en tierra,y como nos metamos en petroleos no convencionales si sumamos el procesamiento para que el negocio sea rentable podemos irnos a barriles minimo de 100-120 dolares.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Ago 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Se ve que le ha dolido el acierto de los nivelitos, cantada la caída y rebote. Cubierto cupo de troll... nos vemos señores



hay payo cantame y bailame esos nivelitos que tienes mucho arte tu :no:

subame ese cupo flandercito , anda no seas maloso :XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Ago 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Get ready for a 'massive interest rate shock' son
> 
> 
> Chinos y japoneses en particular y hasta el hijo del vecino en general están vendiendo deuda americana a toda máquina.



Y comprando la del reino de españa ::


Estos son capaces de meterle un tomahawk por el ano a cualquiera que ponga un bono a la venta, se va abé foyón....


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Y comprando la del reino de españa ::
> 
> 
> Estos son capaces de meterle un tomahawk por el ano a cualquiera que ponga un bono a la venta, se va abé foyón....



no diga eso que va a exitar al gacelerio


----------



## R3v3nANT (28 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Y comprando la del reino de españa ::




Todos sabemos quien compra esa mierda.


----------



## FranR (28 Ago 2013)

Piraton he pasado hace un rato por encima de Granada costa, nubarrones feos, sin embargo espetolandia se veía despejada.


----------



## vmmp29 (28 Ago 2013)

abner hoy han distribuido +1000 contratos?


----------



## atman (28 Ago 2013)

"Dejar de fumar es la cosa más sencilla del mundo, yo lo he hecho un millón de veces."
(Mark Twain)

No, efectivamente, no soy fumador pero ya conozco bastante gente que lo es/era y le digo que hay para todos los gustos. Sin ir más lejos, mi padre era de 2/3 paquetes diarios de Ducados. Había hablado alguna vez de dejarlo, que era una mierda, etc. Pero ni lo intentó. Hasta tuvo algún problemilla de salud. Un día volviendo a casa desde el trabajo, se enfadó, cogió el paquete que llevaba en el coche y el que llevaba en el bolsillo y los tiró a un contenedor que había cerca de casa. Cuando llegó al portal, se dió cuenta de que llevaba el mechero, así que se dió media vuelta y volvió al contenedor a tirar el mechero.

No se lo dijo a nadie. Hasta que dos o tres días después. Me dí cuenta de que no olía a tabaco y además no se lo veía. Le pregunté y me dijo con toda naturalidad: "el otro día me enfadé e hice esto..."

Inmediatamente, le busqué unas hojitas donde explicaba los beneficios que iba a notar al dejar de fumar. Ni puto caso. Pero no volvió a fumar nunca más, ni a hablar del tema. 

Con todo, creo que el mayor beneficio fué para su ego. Cuando la gente le ofrecía, se le veía orgulloso de decir: 
"No, gracias, lo he dejado" 
"¿que tú lo has dejadooo?!?!?!? Pero, pero si fumabas una barbaridad!!"
"Pues ya vesssss...."
"Pero... ¿cuando? cómo? con que sistema?" 
"Ningún sistema, lo dejé así-y-así y punto..." (mientras trataba de que no le vieran inflarse demasiado...)


La cuestión es de motivación. Nada más. Los resultados merecen la pena. Supongo que no te das cuenta hasta que los consigues.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Ago 2013)

fumar es de debiles mentales :no:


----------



## loblesa (28 Ago 2013)

Qué grandes!! Gran bigote arrocet alemán jeje

Los chinos ya no irán en bicicleta, irán en Mercedes | Hispanidad.com

Los chinos ya no irán en bicicleta, irán en Mercedes






Daimler quiere convertir el país asiático en su principal mercado.
El objetivo es aumentar las ventas un 50% y recortar distancias con BMW y Volkswagen.
Invertirá 2.000 millones de euros en dos años y duplicará la capacidad de producción actual en el país.
En cualquier caso, los efectos en la cuenta de resultados se verán a largo plazo.
El mercado chino representa actualmente el 14% de las ventas del grupo alemán, propietario de las marcas Mercedes-Benz, Mayback y Smart. Un porcentaje que los directivos de la compañía se han propuesto aumentar significativamente en los próximos años.

Sin duda, las reiteradas críticas por estar detrás de otras marcas como BMW y Volkswagen han espoleado a los responsables de Daimler para lanzar este plan estratégico en el país asiático.

El grupo alemán que preside Dieter Zetsche (en la imagen) se ha propuesto aumentar las ventas un 50%, esto es, vender unas 300.000 unidades. Para lograrlo, invertirá 2.000 millones de euros en dos años -el 3,6% de su capitalización- para duplicar su capacidad de producción actual. De esta manera, además, la compañía podría exportar componentes fabricados en la planta que tiene en Pekín a las fábricas de Alemania.

El plan de expansión incluye el lanzamiento de 20 nuevos modelos en ese mercado, que se unirán a los que actualmente fabrica en el país desde el año 2006, el Clase C, el Clase E y el Clase GLK.

En cualquier caso, los efectos de este plan en la cuenta de resultados de Daimler no se deberían ver en el corto o medio plazo. Habrá que esperar al largo plazo para ver la evolución de las ventas de Mercedes-Benz en China y comprobar si ha merecido la pena todo este esfuerzo.


----------



## atman (28 Ago 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> fumar es de debiles mentales :no:



Usted debe vivir dentro del Botafumeiro.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Ago 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Piraton he pasado hace un rato por encima de Granada costa, nubarrones feos, sin embargo espetolandia se veía despejada.



Llevamos días de tormentas malafollás. En espetolandia el clima siempre es mejor, por mal que le pese a los sanitex ::::::.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Ago 2013)

atman dijo:


> Usted debe vivir dentro del Botafumeiro.



es que es la verdad , fumar no es propio de un ser superior en cambio beber si :no:


----------



## LÁNGARO (28 Ago 2013)

a mi me resulto facil.... solo tuve que pasar por la enfermedad de cancer de mi padre y muerte en menos de 2 meses, eso dolió, pero dejar de fumar fue automatico y ahora tengo la suerte de que de vez en cuando me viene un recuerdo, sobre todo despues de comer en la sobremesa, pero cuando pienso en el acto de fumar me dan arcadas, por lo que no he vuelto.


----------



## Cascooscuro (28 Ago 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> a mi me resulto facil.... solo tuve que pasar por la enfermedad de cancer de mi padre y muerte en menos de 2 meses, eso dolió, pero dejar de fumar fue automatico y ahora tengo la suerte de que de vez en cuando me viene un recuerdo, sobre todo despues de comer en la sobremesa, pero cuando pienso en el acto de fumar me dan arcadas, por lo que no he vuelto.



Yo tambien he visto en dos meses caer a un familiar cercano despues del diagnostico. Muy duro.
Por suerte ya hace mas de 10 años que lo dejé.


----------



## Ajetreo (28 Ago 2013)

Vaya tarde de vicios insanos! Por el bien de los ex.... hablemos de bolsa

ANR casi recuperada

A por las Plusvis...


----------



## Sideshow Bob (28 Ago 2013)

Aquí otro ex-smoker, tuve un problema severo de garganta y como no podía fumar aproveché para intentarlo y ya han pasado 3 años. 
Es duro sobre todo cuando asocias el tabaco con el café, cervecitas, copas, etc.

Es cierto que sueñas que fumas... ::


----------



## loblesa (28 Ago 2013)

PRISA en el punto de partida del 15/8..


----------



## bertok (28 Ago 2013)

Otro ex.

El montón de años que tiré atado a ese veneno mañana, día y noche :ouch::ouch::ouch:


----------



## Tio Masclet (28 Ago 2013)

Yo aún sigo quemándome la salud y el bolsillo. Lo intento y sé que al final lo conseguiré.


----------



## alimon (28 Ago 2013)

Pues yo me ventilo cada día 2 paquetes de L&M. Desde hace 15 o 20 años.


Deseando dejarlo estoy, pero nunca encuentro el momento. Lo se, soy débil y patético.

La mitad de mis profits se me van en dronja, que le vamos a hacer.


PD: también bebo. Bueno, no como el Jato evidentemente, pero mis copichuelas, cubatas y cervezas caen casi a diario.


----------



## bertok (28 Ago 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Pues yo me ventilo cada día 2 paquetes de L&M. Desde hace 15 o 20 años.
> 
> 
> Deseando dejarlo estoy, pero nunca encuentro el momento. Lo se, soy débil y patético.
> ...



Vete un día al curro sin tabaco, sin mechero y sin dinero.

Haz la prueba


----------



## Sideshow Bob (28 Ago 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Yo aún sigo quemándome la salud y el bolsillo. Lo intento y sé que al final lo conseguiré.



Ánimo, cuanto más lo intentes más cerca estarás de conseguirlo!

Creo que lo más complicado es no recaer.


----------



## R3v3nANT (28 Ago 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> fumar es de debiles mentales :no:



Llevas unos días pasándote bastante de la raya. Afloja.


----------



## Janus (28 Ago 2013)

Hasta ahora han comprado la bonita cifra de 1,6B en acciones en Tesla. Alucinante.


----------



## alimon (28 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Vete un día al curro sin tabaco, sin mechero y sin dinero.
> 
> Haz la prueba



Creeme, no iba a funcionar.

Donde trabajo, hay tabaco, hay dinero, y lo peor de todo, es que lo manejo yo.

Y si no fuese así, estoy seguro que mandaría a alguno a comprarmelo.

Solo me queda la opción "lost", que sería dejarme tirado 1 mes en una isla.


Por lo menos no he catado ni cataré otras sustancias más "fuertes"


----------



## mataresfacil (28 Ago 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Pues yo me ventilo cada día 2 paquetes de L&M. Desde hace 15 o 20 años.
> 
> 
> Deseando dejarlo estoy, pero nunca encuentro el momento. Lo se, soy débil y patético.
> ...



Aunque te parezca increible la hipnosis funciona, sobre todo si de verdad tienes el deseo de dejarlo y no puedes, es el achuchon que necesitas.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Ago 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...















mataresfacil dijo:


> Aunque te parezca increible la hipnosis funciona, sobre todo si de verdad tienes el deseo de dejarlo y no puedes, es el achuchon que necesitas.



Y que lo digas....

[YOUTUBE]Qiwf35KmwZY[/YOUTUBE]



:::::::XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## atman (28 Ago 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Yo aún sigo quemándome la salud y el bolsillo. Lo intento y sé que al final lo conseguiré.


----------



## Tono (28 Ago 2013)

Buenas tardes.

No me gusta cómo va el IBEX, no me gusta... :no:
Sorprendente lo que está subiendo BME. 

Tal vez los volúmenes de agosto tengan algo que ver con esto:

*Los bancos de España, Francia e Italia reducen carteras de deuda pública*



> Los bancos españoles, italianos y franceses redujeron una parte de sus carteras en deuda pública en julio, según los datos mostrados el miércoles por el Banco Central Europeo (BCE).
> 
> Los bancos españoles vendieron títulos de deuda pública por valor de 5.800 millones de euros en julio, revirtiendo el incremento de 16.500 millones registrado en junio.
> 
> ...



-----------------------------

En cuanto al tema de la salud yo estoy hecho una mierda, seguramente debido mi horita de senderismo diaria, escalada los fines de semana que puedo (más otras 5 horas semanales que dedico a hacer dominadas, abdominales, etc, para no llegar a las rocas y hacer el ridículo). 
Total que me acuesto cada día que me duelen todos los huesos del cuerpo, más rígido que el palo de una escoba. Tanto vicio es malo y uno ya tiene una edad.
Eso sí, una buena borrachera cada 3 meses, cena de chuletón y puro incluídos, y resacón de morirse los 3 días posteriores y como nuevo.

Soy bastante cafetero, pero de 'pota' y aguado estilo americano.

En Galicia tenemos dos dichos sobre los vicios:

-Por mucho que te cuides todos morimos con muy mala salud.
-Se puede tener un vicio, pero no tenerlos todos.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Ago 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Pues yo me ventilo cada día 2 paquetes de L&M. Desde hace 15 o 20 años.
> 
> 
> Deseando dejarlo estoy, pero nunca encuentro el momento. Lo se, soy débil y patético.
> ...



pues ya bebes mas que MV chaval :rolleye:


----------



## Ajetreo (28 Ago 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Creeme, no iba a funcionar.
> 
> Donde trabajo, hay tabaco, hay dinero, y lo peor de todo, es que lo manejo yo.
> 
> ...



Cuide, el alcohol es mas fuerte que muchas otras sustancias y cubata y cervezas diarias .... pruebe a pasar una semana de abstiencia...




mataresfacil dijo:


> Aunque te parezca increible la hipnosis funciona, sobre todo si de verdad tienes el deseo de dejarlo y no puedes, es el achuchon que necesitas.



Todo puede servir, pero sobre todo tienes que QUERER HACERLO


----------



## Tio Masclet (28 Ago 2013)

A ANR, cuando viene una cuesta, le patina el embrague.


----------



## Ajetreo (28 Ago 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> A ANR, cuando viene una cuesta, le patina el embrague.



Oig no me diga eso :8:... 

Ya solo falta que pierda aceite, se le moje la tapa del delco y otra guarrada que les pasaba a los chicles de los coches


----------



## Tio Masclet (28 Ago 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Oig no me diga eso :8:...
> 
> Ya solo falta que pierda aceite, se le moje la tapa del delco y otra guarrada que les pasaba a los chicles de los coches



La resistencia en 6,20 de la que hablaba Janus parece ser fuerte. Si vemos a ACI o a Walter hoy andan "más alegres".


----------



## R3v3nANT (28 Ago 2013)

Atman hoy sí me las vendieron a 0.186, un buen paquete: 2013-08-28 14:09:51 

Guárdame un silla a tu mesa para la cena del capitán


----------



## Namreir (28 Ago 2013)

El Ibex va camino dek 10.000 con paso firme.


----------



## atman (28 Ago 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Atman hoy sí me las vendieron a 0.186, un buen paquete: 2013-08-28 14:09:51
> 
> Guárdame un silla a tu mesa para la cena del capitán



Yo esperaba que baraja algo más... pero voy a poquitos. No hay prisa de momento. El único meneo importante ha sido al cierre. Personalmente no entiendo esas ops de 38 acciones. ¿las vueltas del café? En fín...


----------



## LÁNGARO (28 Ago 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> No me gusta cómo va el IBEX, no me gusta... :no:
> Sorprendente lo que está subiendo BME.
> ...



Usted no tiene excusa para sentirse mal. Un buen licor cafe por las mañanas, unas buenas vias en el cañon del sil o un bloque en pena corneira, un chuleton en las carballas o pulpo en el pato rojo y un bañito en outariz con un buen porrito, y es mano de santo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Ago 2013)

Namreir dijo:


> El Ibex va camino dek 10.000 con paso firme.



No se si poner a Mark








al loco Brasileño







o nuestro Lorey:









ienso:ienso:ienso:ienso:


----------



## Ajetreo (28 Ago 2013)

Uy abronchen los cinturones.... 


Turbulencias


----------



## egarenc (28 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No se si poner a Mark
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yao tampoco desentonaría:


----------



## pipoapipo (28 Ago 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Pues yo me ventilo cada día 2 paquetes de L&M. Desde hace 15 o 20 años.
> 
> 
> Deseando dejarlo estoy, pero nunca encuentro el momento. Lo se, soy débil y patético.
> ...



yo le ayudo gratis  le meto en un zulo hasta que se le pase el mono ... solo le paso la comida con cubiertos de plastico, agua de grifo y un periodico para q no se vuelva loco  no, no hace falta q me de las gracias inocho:

iba a salir sano sano, pero oliendo a rayos 

no hagais tanto caso al gato, la bolsa bajara o subira pero cuando ella quiera no cuando el gato postee lo mismo mil veces (yo sigo pensando q aun bajistas)

a nadie le escama lo de siria? se creen lo del ataque quimico? q pretende USA con el movimiento de las primaveras arabes? no le esta llevando a perder influencia en el mundo arabe? y en este caso tb pasen de las opiniones del gato, q parece un republicano experto en geopolitica


----------



## atman (28 Ago 2013)

Lehman’s Morbid Legacy

Creo que merece la pena leerlo aquí y no extracto de eleconomista...


----------



## Janus (28 Ago 2013)

Por 1620 hay una buena directriz alcista en el SP y se viene de máximos crecientes. Vamos a ver.

---------- Post added 28-ago-2013 at 21:06 ----------

Aviso:


En Arena ahora mismo el r/r es bueno porque hay mucho poco que perder. Se puede abrir largos con stop de 15 cent (poco más del 2%). Con 2000 títulos se tiene un riesgo de unos 400 dolares usanos.


----------



## Cascooscuro (28 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Por 1620 hay una buena directriz alcista en el SP y se viene de máximos crecientes. Vamos a ver.
> 
> ---------- Post added 28-ago-2013 at 21:06 ----------
> 
> ...



Arena Pharmaceuticals?


----------



## Janus (28 Ago 2013)

Cascooscuro dijo:


> Arena Pharmaceuticals?



Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

---------- Post added 28-ago-2013 at 21:25 ----------

Estoy siguiendo al minuto a Tesla buscando algún punto interesante y es imposible. Es pepona e increíblemente irracional, como todo en la bolsa.


----------



## R3v3nANT (28 Ago 2013)

Tanto hablar de té y café, les apetece uno? ::


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Ago 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Tanto hablar de té y café, les apetece uno? ::



mate de coca por favor y no me racanee con la coca :no:


----------



## R3v3nANT (28 Ago 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> mate de coca por favor y no me racanee con la coca :no:



Yo me traje unas cajas de estas de Perú, pero no tiene nada que ver con el de hojas que te preparan allí.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Ago 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Yo me traje unas cajas de estas de Perú, pero no tiene nada que ver con el de hojas que te preparan allí.



a que cuando te hacen un mate de coca con hojas frescas se nota la droja


----------



## Gekko_ (28 Ago 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Yo aún sigo quemándome la salud y el bolsillo. Lo intento y sé que al final lo conseguiré.



Supongo que a cada uno le irá bien una manera determinada de dejarlo y lo que le voy a decir igual a usted no le vale, pero se lo cuento.

A mi lo que no me va son los métodos tradicionales. Eso de decirme que tengo que ir fumando cada vez menos hasta dejarlo es engañarme a mi mismo.Al final, un día no respeto la bajista y acabo haciendo un "reversal".

Tampoco me sirvieron los parches. Me parecen un engaño y a mi me marean.

A mi lo que me funcionó es, en primer lugar elegir el momento adecuado.Tienen que darse 2 condiciones: La primera, tener la intención verdadera de dejarlo y la segunda, que tiene que ser en un época adecuada. Si estás en una época en la que estás algo tenso o preocupado por algo, mejor posponlo porque no se va a conseguir nada.

Eso debe ser una precondición necesaria.

Una vez que quieras dejarlo y que el momento sea adecuado, es fundamental romper hábitos durante el tiempo de liberación de mono. Muchos cigarros los tienes contextualizados, los fumas en un hábito rutinario del día como si fueras un robot. El primer café de la mañana, una conversación "social", después de comer... Intenta cambiar esos hábitos rutinarios en los que fumas por otros: haz deporte (eso ayuda mucho, un ejercicio que sudes te ayuda a eliminar tóxinas), pasea, bebe mucha agua....

Aún así, siempre llegará un momento que te dé un yuyu de cojones en el coco. Cuesta y de hecho muchas veces te quedas en intentos, pero lo que a mi me funcionó fue el pensar que este yuyu era pasajero, que según pasen los días esto irá desapareciendo en frecuencia e intensidad (y no me estoy engañando a mi mismo, es cierto, ese yuyu según pasan los días va molestando menos y menos hasta que ya ni te acuerdas).Piensa en la mejora en la salud, en la pasta que te vas a ahorrar (hablamos de un número de 4 cifras al año), en los motivos por los que quieres dejarlo, etc.

El primer día es jodido, miras las horas que llevas y se te hace largo. Según pasas los días, el tiempo se te hace menos pesado. Hasta que llega un momento en que puedes hacer un día entero y ni te has acordado del tabaco.

A partir de entonces, ya tienes hecho la mayor parte del tramo.


----------



## egarenc (28 Ago 2013)

atman dijo:


> Ahora que habla de eso. Leí que durante vacaciones hablaban ustedes de *Lorillard*. No me ha precido ver que nadie comentara que, a diferecnia de otras tabaqueras, estos están tambien en el tema de los cigarrillos electrónicos y parece que con buena aceptación.
> 
> Electronic Cigarette | E-Cigarette | blu eCigs
> 
> Diría que el uso y apariencia es similar al cigarrilo normal, a diferencia de esas otras pipas que, me van a perdonar, pero transmiten una imagen que...



Ponzi aportó uno de sus analisis de esta compañia, tenía unos datos muy buenos. Creo que es una buena ventaja para ellos el tener también este producto. 
De hecho, he visto en la red opiniones que hablan de que su e-cigarette tiene una muy buena calidad.


----------



## Abner (28 Ago 2013)

@vmmp29, sólo han cerrado unos 100 cortos, día de tregua.


----------



## ponzi (28 Ago 2013)

atman dijo:


> "Dejar de fumar es la cosa más sencilla del mundo, yo lo he hecho un millón de veces."
> (Mark Twain)
> 
> No, efectivamente, no soy fumador pero ya conozco bastante gente que lo es/era y le digo que hay para todos los gustos. Sin ir más lejos, mi padre era de 2/3 paquetes diarios de Ducados. Había hablado alguna vez de dejarlo, que era una mierda, etc. Pero ni lo intentó. Hasta tuvo algún problemilla de salud. Un día volviendo a casa desde el trabajo, se enfadó, cogió el paquete que llevaba en el coche y el que llevaba en el bolsillo y los tiró a un contenedor que había cerca de casa. Cuando llegó al portal, se dió cuenta de que llevaba el mechero, así que se dió media vuelta y volvió al contenedor a tirar el mechero.
> ...



Su padre es vasco a que si?Son de otra pasta.Si como dice egarenc mencione a Lorillard, hice un listado de empresas americanas con altos roces y esta salio con buena nota.Luego me puse a mirar la competencia y tenemos por un lado a los británicos que compraron altadis,los japoneses que tienen alguna marca bien posicionada y philips morris...y esa es casi toda la competencia.


----------



## Janus (28 Ago 2013)

Pienso que First Solar tiene 10 usd más de bajada pendientes.

---------- Post added 28-ago-2013 at 22:48 ----------

Arena está en un soporte que si lo pierde se puede dar una torta del 50%. Parece mucho pero sí que es real. El valor está muy débil porque no rebota ni un ápice y ya lleva tiempo tanteando el soporte con máximos decrecientes y más débiles.
Este tipo de situación generalmente se resuelven con un velón rojo de aupa que revienta a toda la peña que anda con los stops ajustados por debajo del filtro.

El r/r es bajo porque si no media el velón es poco lo que se arriesga. Bien es cierto,que parece que la probabilidad, aunque hasta el rabo todo es toro, de que realmente reviente el soporte es alta. Los indicadores técnicos no es que estén bajistas, es que están abajo abajo.

---------- Post added 28-ago-2013 at 22:52 ----------

JC Penney parece que va a ir a trinchar los 12,3 usd aproximadamente. Ha tenido estos días varios amagos que han sido enganchones y trampas lo cual denota las intenciones de los osos.

Parece que el "malo" de la película, Mr Ackman, ya ha salido completamente pero sigue habiendo sesgo bajista completo. Es lógico, es un valor que menea todos los días más del 10% del capital así que está totalmente controlado por los algos y por los hegde funds. Es un valor de mucho riesgo en donde los velones del 10% pueden estar al orden del día tanto hacia arriba como hacia abajo.

La figura que estaba haciendo cada vez se parece más a un rectángulo de continuación bajista que a un doble apoyo. De esto, ya tiene poco.


----------



## R3v3nANT (28 Ago 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> a que cuando te hacen un mate de coca con hojas frescas se nota la droja



No lo notaba especialmente estimulante, ni en infusión ni masticada. Dicen que va bien para el mal de altura, por suerte no tuve problemas. Ten en cuenta que para obtener un gramo de cocaína hacen falta cuatro kilos de hoja de coca y que para sintetizar la cocaína solo se utiliza uno de los alcaloides de la hoja, la cual tiene más de treinta tipos diferentes, todo ellos psicoactivos.

Pero qué le va a explicar un turista que estuvo por allí 20 días a un jalapeño autóctono como tú ::


----------



## Janus (28 Ago 2013)

Prisa, la tienen en 0,198 euros y hoy ha aparecido algo de volumen si bien una mierda porque estamos hablando de que ha meneado unos 400,000 euros en todo el día.

No hace falta mucho mirar las velas y sí el volumen porque ahí está el truco del valor. Cuando haya alguna noticia que menee el valor, se anticipará en el volumen. No tengan duda porque hay mucha gente que está al tanto de la operación de Santillana y la de Digital +. Muchos abogados, directivos, interesados, notarios y la pléyade de GoldmanBoys. Sin contar a toda la parafernalia que rodea al mundo TimoF.

No obstante, puede ser probable que se trinchen los 0,178 aproximadamente. Tiene que tirar hacia algún lado porque a medio camino como está ahora, no puede seguir mucho tiempo.

---------- Post added 28-ago-2013 at 22:58 ----------

Tesla es un despropósito absurdo. No lo dejan bajar y cuando esto sucede, solo queda subir. La vela de ayer fue una vuelta muy clara durante todo el día pero a última hora arreglaron bastante la sombra para que no fuera tan dramático.

Hoy ha empezado subiendo y con bastante volumen. Hemos visto tiros de 40M de inversión en largo en un minuto, y en 170 usd. Una barbaridad. Luego cuando pierdan un dineral todos esos pardillos llorarán pero de momento están destrozando a los bajistas.

Los cortos ni tocarlos porque el chart es alcista y cuando algo sube, nunca se vende en corto por muy irracional que parezca. También lo era en 120 usd y ahora está un 50% más arriba y puede estar perfectamente por encima de 200 usd (ya ven a Netflix otra vez en 300 aproxidamente y tan pancha).

Salvo sorpresa de un sell-off repentino, sigue alcista ............. hasta donde lo quieran llevar.


----------



## R3v3nANT (28 Ago 2013)

Mañana cargaremos en 0.176


----------



## Janus (28 Ago 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Mañana cargaremos en 0.176



Tú mira el volumen porque ahí va a estar la clave. Si se menea sin volumen, ni operar nada.


----------



## ponzi (28 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Prisa, la tienen en 0,198 euros y hoy ha aparecido algo de volumen si bien una mierda porque estamos hablando de que ha meneado unos 400,000 euros en todo el día.
> 
> No hace falta mucho mirar las velas y sí el volumen porque ahí está el truco del valor. Cuando haya alguna noticia que menee el valor, se anticipará en el volumen. No tengan duda porque hay mucha gente que está al tanto de la operación de Santillana y la de Digital +. Muchos abogados, directivos, interesados, notarios y la pléyade de GoldmanBoys. Sin contar a toda la parafernalia que rodea al mundo TimoF.
> 
> ...



Ahora mismo a Tef, Digital + ni le viene ni le va ...pero con el 4g la cosa cambiara.De hecho en Reino unido Tef quiere diferenciarse frente a sus competidores vía contenidos, en España esta claro que para jugar esa baraja hace falta Digital+.Sobre Santillana yo creo que Cebrian intentara dejarla para el final, si la cosa mejora posiblemente cancelara la venta.Es absurdo para prisa perder Santillana. A poco que prisa vaya liquidando el balance la acción terminara subiendo, el problema aquí es que todo el mundo sabe que prisa esta mal y saben que si quieren comprar algo pueden conseguir rebajas extras esperándose 2-3 meses mas, la desesperación se suele pagar cara.


----------



## vmmp29 (29 Ago 2013)

Abner dijo:


> @vmmp29, sólo han cerrado unos 100 cortos, día de tregua.



gracias, la fastidié


----------



## Janus (29 Ago 2013)

Muy interesante:

Oracle Nabs FitzGerald From Salesforce - Business Insider
Los buenos lo hacen así, ficha a uno buen vendedor al mismo tiempo que se lo quitan a la competencia directa.

Science-Backed Things That Make You Happier - Business Insider
Es cuestión de ser sencillos y prácticos.

Apple Cofounder Steve Wozniak Begs Apple For The iWatch - Business Insider


----------



## atman (29 Ago 2013)

Como suele ser habitual, en España los medios están muy ocupados en otras cosas. Así que esta noticia saldrá de relleno dentro de dos o tres días...

Researcher controls colleague’s motions in 1st human brain-to-brain interface | UW Today


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 Ago 2013)

Atención mañana es el día del bluff o el ataque yankee.


----------



## atman (29 Ago 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Atención mañana es el día del bluff o el ataque yankee.



No necesariamente. Los equipos de la ONU siguen allí y no es cosa de ponerlos aún más en peligro. Quieren que sea antes del G20, pero eso será el 5-6 de septiembre. Así que quedan días.

Por otro lado...

U.S. intelligence committees say they're not properly consulted on Syria | Reuters

y

UK's Cameron forced to delay strike against Syria | Reuters


Yampezamos...


----------



## ponzi (29 Ago 2013)

atman dijo:


> Como suele ser habitual, en España los medios están muy ocupados en otras cosas. Así que esta noticia saldrá de relleno dentro de dos o tres días...
> 
> Researcher controls colleague’s motions in 1st human brain-to-brain interface | UW Today



Lo de la maquina lo veo factible pero la comumicacion entre humanos no parece aun una utopia?Estariamos hablando de telepatia no?Con lo de la rata me he quedado a cuadros....Si se utilizase con animales el riesgo de que todo el mundo se volviese vegetariano es muy alto


----------



## Tonto Simon (29 Ago 2013)

Dios, animales dirigidos por el cerebro de un humano, que peligro...


----------



## ponzi (29 Ago 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Dios, animales dirigidos por el cerebro de un humano, que peligro...



No solo eso imaginar cuanto pagaria un paralitico multimillonario por sentir experiencias que no puede ni soñar (subir al everest,tirarse en paracaidas,correr un maraton) o un ciego o pagar por la sensacion de estar en el espacio?y para la industria del sexo?...buff algo asi seria un filon impresionante.Yo no se si estos no se estaran tirando a la piscina demasiado pronto,me parece demasiado complicado tan solo analizar un solo cerebro imaginate conectar 2-3


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Ago 2013)

buenos dias gacelillas 

aqui MV emitiendo desde su refugio en las montañas tora-bora :no:

bueno tenemos a los lideres de la democracia tratando de hacer las cosas bien , pero al-assad no se librara de su castigo .


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Ago 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Dios, animales dirigidos por el cerebro de un humano, que peligro...



Fuck yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ponzi (29 Ago 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> buenos dias gacelillas
> 
> aqui MV emitiendo desde su refugio en las montañas tora-bora :no:
> 
> bueno tenemos a los lideres de la democracia tratando de hacer las cosas bien , pero al-assad no se librara de su castigo .



La que hay liada en siria.Han dejado los americanos toda la zona junto con iran,iraq,libia,egipto...hecho un erial.Aqui no somos conscientes pero estamos hablando de autenticas matanzas a sangre fria a lo bestia.Algo asi pasa en europa o usa y ya se habria desatado la 3 guerra mundial.


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Ago 2013)

perfecto para los amantes de los animales los zoo...... :rolleye:


----------



## amago45 (29 Ago 2013)

Sacyr pepona, nuevo asalto a los 3 euros antes de que empiece la juerga en Syria?


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> La que hay liada en siria.Han dejado los americanos toda la zona junto con iran,iraq,libia,egipto...hecho un erial.Aqui no somos conscientes pero estamos hablando de autenticas matanzas a sangre fria a lo bestia.Algo asi pasa en europa o usa y ya se habria desatado la 3 guerra mundial.



el personal no es consciente por su gran ignorancia y por su desconocimiento de la naturaleza del ser humano , que las guerras son inevitables .

yo te digo ponzi que todo el sufrimiento , muerte y destruccion de las guerras que mencionas han evitado un sufrimiento , muerte y destruccion aun mucho mayor .

el problema es que no podemos ver y vivir una realidad alternativa donde dichas guerras no se hayan producido , pero te aseguro que el mundo terminaria pensando como penso cuando la alemania nazi , sino hubiese sido mejor pararles los pies con una guerra cuando aun no eran tan fuertes , la doctrina de la guerra preventiva .

debes ver el mundo con filosofia y no desde la ideologia cualquiera que sea la que tengas . solo entonces podras comprender que el ser humano no puede elegir mas que el mal menor .


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Ago 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> Sacyr pepona, nuevo asalto a los 3 euros antes de que empiece la juerga en Syria?



Parece un poco fake....:cook:

edt: chicharreando ::


----------



## LÁNGARO (29 Ago 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el personal no es consciente por su gran ignorancia y por su desconocimiento de la naturaleza del ser humano , que las guerras son inevitables .
> 
> yo te digo ponzi que todo el sufrimiento , muerte y destruccion de las guerras que mencionas han evitado un sufrimiento , muerte y destruccion aun mucho mayor .
> 
> ...



el problema es que estas hablando desde el punto de vista del vencedor, ponte en el otro punto de vista a ver si consideras que una guerra ha sido beneficiosa.


----------



## inversobres (29 Ago 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> el problema es que estas hablando desde el punto de vista del vencedor, ponte en el otro punto de vista a ver si consideras que una guerra ha sido beneficiosa.



No pidamos peras al olmo. Es un desastre en toda regla y con el beneplacito de parte de la poblacion. Este fin de semana he estado en el pueblo y flipaba por que la peña decia que habia que meter caña en siria por las armas quimicas, que eso no se puede hacer...:bla::bla:.

Otro gallo cantaria si fuese aqui.

---------- Post added 29-ago-2013 at 09:37 ----------

PD: carpatos es un especialista en contrarians, hasta sus becarios son igual de malos. Alucinante.


----------



## LÁNGARO (29 Ago 2013)

como veis el Ibex hoy???esperamos a la apertura de los USA para deshacer los largos?


----------



## silverwindow (29 Ago 2013)

Con Gadafi tambien dijeron 2 dias y al final se tiraron nosecuantos meses.
A mirar.


----------



## FranR (29 Ago 2013)

Como vamos? Piratón ya se lo dije ayer, las nubes muy feas. La que ha caído por allí.


----------



## Cascooscuro (29 Ago 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el personal no es consciente por su gran ignorancia y por su desconocimiento de la naturaleza del ser humano , que las guerras son inevitables .
> 
> yo te digo ponzi que todo el sufrimiento , muerte y destruccion de las guerras que mencionas han evitado un sufrimiento , muerte y destruccion aun mucho mayor .
> 
> ...



Le voy a dar un thanks no porque este de acuerdo con lo que dice sino porque rara vez se expresa usted sin prepotencia...


----------



## atman (29 Ago 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Como vamos? Piratón ya se lo dije ayer, las nubes muy feas. La que ha caído por allí.



Esperando a que dejen de sacudir el árbol... el vete-y-ven de 80 puntos en apertura ha sido bonito... espero los 8447 y si pasa, los 8476, y probaré algún cortito ahí.

edito: Según usted, si espero a los 8476 me quedo con las ganas... ) 
ajustaré un poco más...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Ago 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Como vamos? Piratón ya se lo dije ayer, las nubes muy feas. La que ha caído por allí.



Pues aquí en la Jran Ciudad, Capital del Imperio del chavico, Hogar de los Sanitex, ni me he enterado....  

¿Seguimos con el plan o k ase?

edit: Ya lo he visto enerbló :X


----------



## FranR (29 Ago 2013)

Si nos pasamos de frenada 506, aunque el 160 tira mucho.


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Ago 2013)

cuidado con los cortos gacelerio , hoy podriamos ver incluso los 9000 :fiufiu:


----------



## Tonto Simon (29 Ago 2013)

:8::8::8::8::8:




Sin comentarios


----------



## overdrive1979 (29 Ago 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cuidado con los cortos gacelerio , hoy podriamos ver incluso los 9000 :fiufiu:



:::::::::::abajo:


----------



## ponzi (29 Ago 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Atención mañana es el día del bluff o el ataque yankee.



Estoy leyendo "principes del valor" y se menciona otro fondo que no lo ha hecho nada mal.

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magellan_Fund


Magellan fund de Peter Lynch.Pd:No sabia que Graham se habia pegado esa vida de mujeriego  paso los ultimos años de su vida con la ex de su propio hijo...una francesita.


----------



## atman (29 Ago 2013)

Meh! Al final me han dejado fuera... a menos que "eso" sea un doble suelo intradia...


----------



## inversobres (29 Ago 2013)

atman dijo:


> Meh! Al final me han dejado fuera... a menos que "eso" sea un doble suelo intradia...



Hasta las dos y media no hay vida. Como el pib yanki salga malo no se hasta donde subiran.


----------



## HisHoliness (29 Ago 2013)

Me cago en las sacyr. Me saltaron el stop y ahora peponean.


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Ago 2013)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> :::::::::::abajo:



el cualo ? :rolleye:


----------



## ponzi (29 Ago 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Me cago en las sacyr. Me saltaron el stop y ahora peponean.



Apenas quedan cortos, habéis asistido a una de las mayores recompras de la bolsa española.

http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/Consultas/EE/PosicionesCortasSeries.aspx?nif=A-28013811

Ya solo queda un pírrico 0,2%


----------



## tesorero (29 Ago 2013)

atman dijo:


> Meh! Al final me han dejado fuera... a menos que "eso" sea un doble suelo intradia...



Doble suelo, falta que confirme ruptura por arriba y creo que puede ser que lo haga. Veo el churribex alcista a cp


----------



## ponzi (29 Ago 2013)

Los danone son una tentación


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=455098

A 45 entro de cabeza


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Ago 2013)

tesorero dijo:


> Doble suelo, falta que confirme ruptura por arriba y creo que puede ser que lo haga. Veo el churribex alcista a cp



no le sobra razon señol tesorero , ganas de cerrar largos aumentando :ouch:


----------



## tesorero (29 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Los danone son una tentación
> 
> 
> Hoy le he pillado a mi Visillera unos danones de Vitalinea - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía
> ...



Mucha bajada le queda, no? A lo mejor quieres decir 54


----------



## ponzi (29 Ago 2013)

tesorero dijo:


> Mucha bajada le queda, no? A lo mejor quieres decir 54



El precio es correcto, unos 26000 mill de capitalizacion,que seria una ganga (precio de derribo) dudo mucho que veamos ese valor a no ser que asistamos a un colapso financiero de la magnitud del 2009. Ahora mismo esta en 36000 mill.
A 30.000 mill , 51 eu por acción ya empezaria a tantearla, me parece un precio correcto para un negocio líder a nivel global.


----------



## tesorero (29 Ago 2013)

Vaya, parece que el 8440 hay pupita de la güena.


----------



## HisHoliness (29 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Apenas quedan cortos, habéis asistido a una de las mayores recompras de la bolsa española.
> 
> CNMV - Serie de posiciones agregadas
> 
> Ya solo queda un pírrico 0,2%



Que cabrones....bueno, aprovecho para completar mi cartera del Mercado Continuo con AMPER, que se suman a Campofrio, SPS y Fersa.....a ver si el IBEX se va a tomar por el culo.


----------



## Krim (29 Ago 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Que cabrones....bueno, aprovecho para completar mi cartera del Mercado Continuo con AMPER, que se suman a Campofrio, SPS y Fersa.....*a ver si el IBEX se va a tomar por el culo. *



We are working on it Sir!!! :XX:


----------



## ponzi (29 Ago 2013)

Que pena que Chacón no se vaya de por vida a EEUU, aquí viven tan bien que ni de broma se plantean irse de verdad.No nos libramos de ellos ni pagando:banghead:


----------



## vmmp29 (29 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Que pena que Chacón no se vaya de por vida a EEUU, aquí viven tan bien que ni de broma se plantean irse de verdad.No nos libramos de ellos ni pagando:banghead:



que paso con Chacón que no he enterado
gracias


----------



## ponzi (29 Ago 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> que paso con Chacón que no he enterado
> gracias



http://politica.elpais.com/politica/2013/08/28/actualidad/1377722702_853928.html


----------



## FranR (29 Ago 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> que paso con Chacón que no he enterado
> gracias



Se va de profesora a una Uni americana. Algo de organización política o no se que.

Favores pagados suelen ser estas cosas, recordemos Ansar.


----------



## ponzi (29 Ago 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Se va de profesora a una Uni americana. Algo de organización política o no se que.
> 
> Favores pagados suelen ser estas cosas, recordemos Ansar.



Chacón era ministra de defensa no?

http://www.taringa.net/posts/offtop...l-en-Afganistan---Grabaciones-documental.html

Justo a la vez que la guerra de afganistan.Tengo un conocido que fue afganistan y de ayuda humanitaria nanai, a pegar tiros. Cuando volvió vino tocadisimo.


----------



## vmmp29 (29 Ago 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Se va de profesora a una Uni americana. Algo de organización política o no se que.
> 
> Favores pagados suelen ser estas cosas, recordemos Ansar.



gracias, por cierto esta es la buena para la bajada llevan todo el día mareando.....


----------



## tesorero (29 Ago 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Se va de profesora a una Uni americana. Algo de organización política o no se que.
> 
> Favores pagados suelen ser estas cosas, recordemos Ansar.



¿Qué puede enseñar esta tipa que sea decente en una universidad?


----------



## bertok (29 Ago 2013)

tesorero dijo:


> ¿Qué puede enseñar esta tipa que sea decente en una universidad?



[YOUTUBE]Nl23TMnbqaM[/YOUTUBE]

De prácticas :XX::XX::XX:

[YOUTUBE]uO5ZEfdT_mA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (29 Ago 2013)

Arena perdió claramente el soporte. Mejor fuera de ahí.


----------



## atman (29 Ago 2013)

Joer que susto me han dado... Yo tengo Danones a 45 y otra de la creo que hablé en su momento y que tambien ha hecho pleno: Luxótica, a 21!! =^_^=

Y estoy por deshacer ya ambas.


Por cierto, ya han oido ¿no? Los inspectores de la ONU se quedan hasta el sábado.


----------



## Krim (29 Ago 2013)

ROFLversal??? Venga, no me jodas XD


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Ago 2013)

Krim dijo:


> ROFLversal??? Venga, no me jodas XD



si le jode , el ibex


----------



## Maltese (29 Ago 2013)

EEUU creció un 2'5% en el 2T, ocho décimas más de lo esperado.


----------



## atman (29 Ago 2013)

Maltese dijo:


> EEUU creció un 2'5% en el 2T, ocho décimas más de lo esperado.



No podía ser de otra forma...

Luego ya si eso, el mes que viene revisamos y pal otro revisamos un poco más... al final resultará que el dato es del 0,25%, pero dará igual, porque todo está hecho... Yo es que creo que ya a nadie le importa un pito ese dato...


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Ago 2013)

atman dijo:


> No podía ser de otra forma...
> 
> Luego ya si eso, el mes que viene revisamos y pal otro revisamos un poco más... al final resultará que el dato es del 0,25%, pero dará igual, porque todo está hecho... Yo es que creo que ya a nadie le importa un pito ese dato...



esas cosas se hacen el año siguiente , que poco informado le veo señol AT-man :rolleye:


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 Ago 2013)

Llegar a casa, ver la formación de ese doble suelo en 30(c), meter largos seis puntitos y el día hecho en 20 minutos 

Buenas tardes.


----------



## Cascooscuro (29 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Arena perdió claramente el soporte. Mejor fuera de ahí.



120 usd que se van...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Ago 2013)

¿Adopto o adopto?







:o :o :o :o :o :o :o :o


----------



## FranR (29 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Adopto o adopto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Está muy delgadito CAPE!!!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Ago 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Está muy delgadito CAPE!!!!



Es gatita pedazo de bruto!


----------



## inversobres (29 Ago 2013)

Rabazo grupal de nuevo. Veremos si esta es la de los 1680 o no. Fran vamos a por objetivos por arriba.


----------



## FranR (29 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Es gatita pedazo de bruto!



Es que ha recortado la foto por la zona del "fistro", como quiere que lo adivine, si no lleva ni los ojos pintados.

Adopte, pero recuerde que los gatos son grandes fornicadores y le buscará las vueltas para convertir su casa en guarida gatuna.

Vaya día con el Ibex, sus muelas, nos ha tenido entretenidos todo el santo día. Que si guano, que si pepón....


----------



## inversobres (29 Ago 2013)

Sigo pensando que estamos como un pulpo en un garaje, yo mañana dejaria todo bien atado, este finde puede pasar de todo.

Veo cierre cercano a los 8500 en el guarribex.


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Ago 2013)

amonoh alcistillas :Baile: 

no hay piedad para los siemprebajistas , quedaran sus huesos para alimento de los buitres :no:

al final va a ser cierto lo del pullback , la jran bajista y todas las demas chorradas que MV a hido contando ienso:


----------



## alimon (29 Ago 2013)

Al lorito con Amper, que le estan metiendo ordenes de compra de 20.000 en 20.000 titulos a mercado,cada 5 minutos.

De momento, aun poco volumen. Vigilar.


Edito. Barriendo literalmente a saco. han comprado 150000 titulos en losultimos 15 minutos.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (29 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Adopto o adopto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si no tienes pensado tener hijos pronto, adopta. Te compensará con creces en cariño todos los rotos que te hará por la casa (sofas, sillas, cortinas, etc ) . 

PD: sigues corto en CAC by the way ?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Ago 2013)

Ya tengo una gata.La última vez que un gatuno se quiso meter en la cama con mi gata cayó fulminado







---------- Post added 29-ago-2013 at 16:57 ----------




Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Si no tienes pensado tener hijos pronto, adopta. Te compensará con creces en cariño todos los rotos que te hará por la casa (sofas, sillas, cortinas, etc ) .
> 
> PD: sigues corto en CAC by the way ?



Rotos?

Con un felpudo al lado del sofá y uno de estos, no se fija ni en cortinas ni sfás ni nada (de todas formas estamos de alquiler :









Y si, seguimos cortos a muelte!!!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Ago 2013)

deberian llevarlo a los 8570 y mañana gap al alza ienso:

me pregunto cuantos ejpertitos habran sido ya aniquilados :fiufiu:

y eso que recien estamos comenzando el brutal rally alcista , vais a morir centenares de veces :no:


----------



## Sin_Perdón (29 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Rotos?
> 
> Con un felpudo al lado del sofá y uno de estos, no se fija ni en cortinas ni sfás ni nada (de todas formas estamos de alquiler :
> 
> ...



Llego tarde entonces.....:: Un poco demasiado grande la torre esa no? los he visto más pequeños, pero este parece digno de Onasis. Vamos que el gato normal que no se fije en nada más.


----------



## FranR (29 Ago 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> deberian llevarlo a los 8570 y mañana gap al alza ienso:
> 
> me pregunto cuantos ejpertitos habran sido ya aniquilados :fiufiu:
> 
> y eso que recien estamos comenzando el brutal rally alcista , vais a morir centenares de veces :no:



_Pues si no me equivoco (lo más normal es que la pifie) lo que pone unos comentarios más arriba. Push a los 845x con posible prolongación +20. Luego caer fuerte hasta 81xx. Nueva subida +140–210 y a ver si entonces caemos. A partir del martes tendremos la respuesta._

De momento ninguno, esto de ayer a las 21 horas. Nos hemos parado, de momento en los 845x :XX::XX:

HOYGA y los 8900 para hoy, ¿Los dejamos para mañana?


----------



## alimon (29 Ago 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> deberian llevarlo a los 8570 y mañana gap al alza ienso:
> 
> me pregunto cuantos ejpertitos habran sido ya aniquilados :fiufiu:
> 
> y eso que recien estamos comenzando el brutal rally alcista , vais a morir centenares de veces :no:



Que no, Jato, que subirá a donde dice, pero hoy no toca. Ni esta semana. Ni las próximas.

Cierre por debajo del nivel de FranR de su blog y todo sigue igual. Y la semana que viene a probar los 8000.










Y AMPER petándolo. Va a cerrar por encima del 10%.


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Ago 2013)

FranR dijo:


> _Pues si no me equivoco (lo más normal es que la pifie) lo que pone unos comentarios más arriba. Push a los 845x con posible prolongación +20. Luego caer fuerte hasta 81xx. Nueva subida +140–210 y a ver si entonces caemos. A partir del martes tendremos la respuesta._
> 
> De momento ninguno, esto de ayer a las 21 horas. Nos hemos parado, de momento en los 845x :XX::XX:
> 
> HOYGA y los 8900 para hoy, ¿Los dejamos para mañana?



+-1000 pipos , u know flanderERRE


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Adopto o adopto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo adopté a una loquilla de 4 meses el mes pasado, me dijeron que era gata, pero yo creo que es una mezcla entre liebre, canguro, correcaminos y NINJA! Tiene al jato crazy.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Ago 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Llego tarde entonces.....:: Un poco demasiado grande la torre esa no? los he visto más pequeños, pero este parece digno de Onasis. Vamos que el gato normal que no se fije en nada más.



Bueno la que yo tengo es de 1,25m y la verdad es que le encanta


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Ago 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Que no, Jato, que subirá a donde dice, pero hoy no toca. Ni esta semana. Ni las próximas.
> 
> Cierre por debajo del nivel de FranR de su blog y todo sigue igual. Y la semana que viene a probar los 8000.
> 
> ...



ese grafico no sirve , revisalo


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 Ago 2013)

Que pereza ir al gym. Corto mini 8450. Gambling.


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Ago 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Que pereza ir al gym. Corto mini 8450. Gambling.



ya veras como esos cortos te hacen sudar reve


----------



## Hinel (29 Ago 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Que pereza ir al gym. Corto mini 8450. Gambling.



Si ya has hecho EL intradía del día, es conveniente no volver a operar. A la larga genera pérdidas que desgastan emocionalmente. Es una opinión, no un consejo, que quede claro.


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 Ago 2013)

La plata y el euro por la barranquilla.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Ago 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Que pereza ir al gym. Corto mini 8450. Gambling.



Para ver culos, que todos sabemos que es a lo que vas, INTERNEH!


This goes for you pal!


*[General Dynamics]*








Esperaría recortes en las próximas semanas hasta los 79$ en primera instancia y los 74 si sigue cayendo. Ahí habría que ver como se comporta pues hay unos objetivos por arriba hasta llegar a los máximos histriónicos.


----------



## alimon (29 Ago 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ese grafico no sirve , revisalo





El grafico es perfectamente válido,y solo precisa de una linea para ser entendido. 

No de 50 lineas bajistas, alcistas, fibos y su puta madre.



*Por cierto, si alguien tiene tiempo real y profundidad de mercado. Han suspendido la cotización de Amper o me lo parece a mi???*

En renta 4 han quitado todas las posiciones del bid y ask. Subia un 9%.


Edito: parece que ha entrado en subasta.


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Ago 2013)

alimon dijo:


> El grafico es perfectamente válido,y solo precisa de una linea para ser entendido.
> 
> No de 50 lineas bajistas, alcistas, fibos y su puta madre.
> 
> ...



tu mismo chaval :bla:


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 Ago 2013)

Hinel dijo:


> Si ya has hecho EL intradía del día, es conveniente no volver a operar. A la larga genera pérdidas que desgastan emocionalmente. Es una opinión, no un consejo, que quede claro.



Es una escusa para quedarme en casa.
Me han regalado recientemente "No sólo de caviar vive el hombre", acabo de empezarlo y tiene buena pinta.


Gracias por el gráfico GT, ya está downloaded para estudio :X

---------- Post added 29-ago-2013 at 17:25 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> ya veras como esos cortos te hacen sudar reve



Si tengo que sudar con un mini del Ibex mal voy. Es cierto que el trading lo realiza desde aquí? Bonito despacho y veo que su cuenta tiene bastante crédito :cook::::rolleye:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Ago 2013)

Acabo de ver este anuncio en TV....

[YOUTUBE]AB50kqeyGzI[/YOUTUBE]

¿Nadie ha pensado al ver el anuncio que al tio de la derecha no le entra bien porque tiene un nabo inmenso?

Pues va la tía y se va con el picha-chica.... :ouch::ouch::ouch::ouch::ouch::ouch:


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 Ago 2013)

Joven padawan, el tamaño es un problema por exceso y por defecto ::


----------



## Sin_Perdón (29 Ago 2013)

Bueno, pues ya tenemos nuevo chicharrus máximus: Amper.

Por los pelos se me ha escapado hoy. A ver si recorta mañana un par de centimos y le meto 6500 acciones. Tiene toda la pinta de irse a 1,80 en un par de meses si no se va todo al carajo con lo de Siria.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Ago 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




A sus pies


:Aplauso:


----------



## Algas (29 Ago 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Al lorito con Amper, que le estan metiendo ordenes de compra de 20.000 en 20.000 titulos a mercado,cada 5 minutos.
> 
> De momento, aun poco volumen. Vigilar.
> 
> ...




Acabo de despertarme de la siesta y veo el +10,74% de AMPER, enhorabuena a los que estamos dentro  
:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

¡¡Vamos!!! :Baile:


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 Ago 2013)

Jato, pon el ventilador que ese corto me está matando ::

[YOUTUBE]0ibPM9Jh1A8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Ago 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Joven padawan, el tamaño es un problema por exceso y por defecto ::



El problema no está en el tamaño de la nave, está en el del Hangar


----------



## Janus (29 Ago 2013)

El Nasdaq con sus tecnológicas y sus biotech muy peponas.

---------- Post added 29-ago-2013 at 18:07 ----------

Bien por Amper, a ver si multiplicamos por 4 en dos años.


----------



## HisHoliness (29 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> El Nasdaq con sus tecnológicas y sus biotech muy peponas.
> 
> ---------- Post added 29-ago-2013 at 18:07 ----------
> 
> Bien por Amper, a ver si multiplicamos por 4 en dos años.



Muy ricas esas Amper, un +10% que compensan el -5% de sacyr.


----------



## Janus (29 Ago 2013)

El mercado no anda muy boyante, parece que hay fuegos de artificio.


----------



## amago45 (29 Ago 2013)

Prisa y Unidad Editorial le venden sus participaciones en empresas distribuidoras de prensa y publicaciones en Ejjjjjpaña a Boyacá. 
Terms undisclosed

La CNC aprueba operación de concentración de Boyacá en el sector de distribución de publicaciones periódicas


----------



## vmmp29 (29 Ago 2013)

jornada de transición, abner?
buen finde a todos

oopps es jueves ::


----------



## loblesa (29 Ago 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> Prisa y Unidad Editorial le venden sus participaciones en empresas distribuidoras de prensa y publicaciones en Ejjjjjpaña a Boyacá.
> Terms undisclosed
> 
> La CNC aprueba operación de concentración de Boyacá en el sector de distribución de publicaciones periódicas



Notición! Prisa mañana te toca subir !


----------



## ponzi (29 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Adopto o adopto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo estoy buscando uno por Madrid .Ya he tenido gatos y merece la pena.Esta guapa la gata


----------



## amago45 (29 Ago 2013)

loblesa dijo:


> Notición! Prisa mañana te toca subir !




No encuentro por ningún lado el precio pagado. Entiendo que al no hab hecho ni hecho relevante para la CNMV no habrá sido significativo 8:8:8:


----------



## loblesa (29 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo estoy buscando uno por Madrid .Ya he tenido gatos y merece la pena.Esta guapa la gata



Cuando te canses....
Bonsai Kitten

---------- Post added 29-ago-2013 at 19:45 ----------




amago45 dijo:


> No encuentro por ningún lado el precio pagado. Entiendo que al no hab hecho ni hecho relevante para la CNMV no habrá sido significativo 8:8:8:



Es por agarrarse a un clavo ardiendo :Baile:


----------



## darwinn (29 Ago 2013)

Si queréis gatos, yo acabo de adoptar dos. En AVUCAAN, tienen un macho llamado cobre que está precioso. Es una asociación, tienen página en facebook por si quiere mirar.


----------



## amago45 (29 Ago 2013)

Sobre gatos, un amigo se va por trabajo a Qatar y da en adopción dos gatos. Interesados por privado

---------- Post added 29-ago-2013 at 19:52 ----------




loblesa dijo:


> Es por agarrarse a un clavo ardiendo :Baile:



Ya te diiiiiiiiigo :XX:


----------



## juan35 (29 Ago 2013)

esta gatita anda por el barrio, si alguien lo quiere adoptar....


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 Ago 2013)

Eso no es una gata, es una cerda :cook:


----------



## atman (29 Ago 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> No encuentro por ningún lado el precio pagado. Entiendo que al no hab hecho ni hecho relevante para la CNMV no habrá sido significativo 8:8:8:



Poco puede ser. Las actividades de distribución en 2013 no las encuentro. Pero en la memoria de 2012:

Ingresos 2011, 19 millones, Ingresos 2012, 16 millones.

En 2011 ganaron 290.000 euros y en '12 perdieron 90.000.


----------



## bertok (29 Ago 2013)

Os recomiendo la peli 6 Souls. La tenéis en TPB.


----------



## paulistano (29 Ago 2013)

Norawena a los amperianos....

El otro dia iba a meter, pero me echó atras el volumen...de hecho pregunte en el hilo el por que la gente estaba dentro...

Mi orden iba a ser de 12.000 euros y en mas de una hora el valor apenas habia movido 60.000 euros.

No con mi dinero, pensé (equivocadamente):no:


----------



## ponzi (29 Ago 2013)

juan35 dijo:


> esta gatita anda por el barrio, si alguien lo quiere adoptar....



Me temo que mi casa no esta adaptada para semejante tamaño...No voy a cambiar ahora las puertas....menudo estropicio


----------



## Abner (29 Ago 2013)

@vmmp29. Han recuperado 200 contratos. 
Niveles sin tocar para mañana: 8391(f) 8472-8479(f)

Parece que desplazan un canal como el de hoy un poco para arriba.

EDIT: En el after se ha tocado el 8391(f). Supongo que se abrirá desde ahí.


----------



## jopitxujo (29 Ago 2013)

Habrá que irbuscando ideas para el título del post de septiembre. Mañana última sesión del mes, espero que no les dé por guarrear.

[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/202/s4i.gif/] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]


----------



## Tio Masclet (29 Ago 2013)

¿A nadie se le ha ocurrido adoptar a nuestro JJJ? Lo tenemos metido en casa todos los días. Con un ordenador sería feliz.


----------



## bertok (29 Ago 2013)

juan35 dijo:


> esta gatita anda por el barrio, si alguien lo quiere adoptar....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Ago 2013)

Abner, voy a ver I am Legend con final alternativo en 3-2-1....go!

Te veo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 Ago 2013)

da fuck? Final alternativo? Bahía de los piratas?


----------



## darwinn (29 Ago 2013)

ANR no remonta de momento

A ver si da alguna alegría y tira para arriba


----------



## ponzi (29 Ago 2013)

Nueva noticia de Telefonica y Nokia

Nokia y Telefónica nos reservan noticias para el Lumia 1020

Me parece un buen anuncio

Microsoft ataca de nuevo con este ácido spot del Nokia Lumia 1020. La imagen de la semana


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Ago 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> da fuck? Final alternativo? Bahía de los piratas?



You got a message

Claca quiere link?


----------



## bertok (29 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> You got a message



Suelta la presa al dios del guano, joer ::

Ansioso espero ...


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> You got a message



Acknowledge, downloading.

Over and out.


----------



## ponzi (29 Ago 2013)

Creo que el lumia 1020 es un gra producto, tiene toda la pinta que el compromiso ms-nok acabara en algo mas serio


[YOUTUBE]M_Q3bxo7vJI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Ago 2013)

joder, al final me meten en chirona....

magnet:?xt=urn:btih:86A06CDD072E34F2220D9FBAF587D635A4767AD7&dn=I%20Am%20Legend%20AlTERNATE%20ENDING%20%282007%29%20%5b1080p%5d&tr=http%3a%2f%2finferno.demonoid.me%3a3414%2fannounce&tr=udp%3a%2f%2ftracker.yify-torrents.com%2fannounce&tr=udp%3a%2f%2ftracker.1337x.org%3a80%2fannounce&tr=udp%3a%2f%2fexodus.desync.com%3a6969&tr=udp%3a%2f%2ftracker.openbittorrent.com%3a80%2fannounce&tr=udp%3a%2f%2ftracker.openbittorrent.com%3a80%2fannounce&tr=udp%3a%2f%2ftracker.publicbt.com%3a80%2fannounce&tr=udp%3a%2f%2ftracker.ccc.de%3a80%2fannounce&tr=http%3a%2f%2ftracker.yify-torrents.com%2fannounce


----------



## bertok (29 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> joder, al final me meten en chirona....
> 
> magnet:?xt=urn:btih:86A06CDD072E34F2220D9FBAF587D635A4767AD7&dn=I%20Am%20Legend%20AlTERNATE%20ENDING%20%282007%29%20%5b1080p%5d&tr=http%3a%2f%2finferno.demonoid.me%3a3414%2fannounce&tr=udp%3a%2f%2ftracker.yify-torrents.com%2fannounce&tr=udp%3a%2f%2ftracker.1337x.org%3a80%2fannounce&tr=udp%3a%2f%2fexodus.desync.com%3a6969&tr=udp%3a%2f%2ftracker.openbittorrent.com%3a80%2fannounce&tr=udp%3a%2f%2ftracker.openbittorrent.com%3a80%2fannounce&tr=udp%3a%2f%2ftracker.publicbt.com%3a80%2fannounce&tr=udp%3a%2f%2ftracker.ccc.de%3a80%2fannounce&tr=http%3a%2f%2ftracker.yify-torrents.com%2fannounce



::::::

seeeeeeeeeeeds


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> joder, al final me meten en chirona....



Qué mierda conexión tienes? Solo chupa a 300kb/s, no subas porn ahora ::::


----------



## ponzi (29 Ago 2013)

Estos de Apple no tienen limite, menudo cacharro se guardan en la manga

[YOUTUBE]nGyx7im22qE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 Ago 2013)

Ahora coño, 1,1MB/s ::


----------



## Abner (29 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Abner, voy a ver I am Legend con final alternativo en 3-2-1....go!
> 
> Te veo!!!!!!!!!



Mañana retorno de mi retiro vacacional, a ver si puedo verla el finde. Que ajco, pensaba que para final de vacaciones tendría resuelto el problema de los niveles y tendría vida pollastrica forever 

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sin_Perdón (29 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Estos de Apple no tienen limite, menudo cacharro se guardan en la manga
> 
> [YOUTUBE]nGyx7im22qE[/YOUTUBE]



No me jodas. Eso tiene que ser fake !!!! :8::8::8::8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Ago 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Qué mierda conexión tienes? Solo chupa a 300kb/s, no subas porn ahora ::::



yo me lo baje a 2Mb/s ::


----------



## bertok (29 Ago 2013)

seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeds motherfuckers ::::::


----------



## Claca (29 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Estos de Apple no tienen limite, menudo cacharro se guardan en la manga
> 
> [YOUTUBE]nGyx7im22qE[/YOUTUBE]



Tiene pinta de ser falso, porque, por ejemplo, ¿qué sentido tendría limitar la principal novedad del trasto este a espacios con reducida luz?


----------



## ponzi (29 Ago 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Tiene pinta de ser falso, porque, por ejemplo, ¿qué sentido tendría limitar la principal novedad del trasto este a espacios con reducida luz?



A largo plazo parece viable, pero ahora mismo seria una tecnologia demasiado innovadora.

Apple - iOS*6 - Más de 200*prestaciones nuevas para el iPhone, iPad y iPod*touch.

Estoy buscando en la pagibna de apple y no dicen nada asi que es probable que sea un fake..

La patente existe

Apple Reveals Big Plans to Integrate Projectors into iOS Devices + - Patently Apple

Otra cosa es que sea viable


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeds motherfuckers ::::::



Putilla!!! Lo tienes en la página anterior.... si es que vas como loco! ::


----------



## bertok (29 Ago 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Putilla!!! Lo tienes en la página anterior.... si es que vas como loco! ::



Lo tengo hace rato y sólo me baja a 300k ienso:ienso:ienso:


----------



## Claca (29 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> You got a message
> 
> Claca quiere link?



Gracias, pero no me gustaría ofender a PROBLANCO. Una película en la que el héroe es un negro que lucha contra blancos, ande vamos a parar :no:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeds motherfuckers ::::::



no tengo a nadie conectado...si quieres dame tu IP y te agrego....::

---------- Post added 29-ago-2013 at 23:17 ----------




Claca dijo:


> Tiene pinta de ser falso, porque, por ejemplo, ¿qué sentido tendría limitar la principal novedad del trasto este a espacios con reducida luz?



¿Para wassapear en los cuartos oscuros?



Claca dijo:


> Gracias, pero no me gustaría ofender a PROBLANCO. Una película en la que el héroe es un negro que lucha contra blancos, ande vamos a parar :no:



Es una peli rara ya que el negro no muere el primero...:no::no::no:


----------



## Tom Joad (29 Ago 2013)

Aparentemente es un fake. Desde luego el trasto es la leche pero comercialmente no sé si a apple le interesaría, porque esto aniquilaría alguna gama de productos donde a la propia compañía le va muy bien y con altos márgenes. Ese telefono es un ordenador, tableta, proyector de cine todo en uno, debe tener hasta satélite propio cada móvil... 



ponzi dijo:


> A largo plazo parece viable, pero ahora mismo seria una tecnologia demasiado innovadora.
> 
> Apple - iOS*6 - Más de 200*prestaciones nuevas para el iPhone, iPad y iPod*touch.
> 
> ...


----------



## bertok (29 Ago 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Gracias, pero no me gustaría ofender a PROBLANCO. Una película en la que el héroe es un negro que lucha contra blancos, ande vamos a parar :no:



yeeeeeahhhh, que se terminan comiendo al neeeeegro ::::::


----------



## desastre total (29 Ago 2013)

¿Si Madrid sale elegida para las Olimpiadas 2020 qué empresa nos puede dejar un reward al día siguiente?


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 Ago 2013)

desastre total dijo:


> ¿Si Madrid sale elegida para las Olimpiadas 2020 qué empresa nos puede dejar un reward al día siguiente?



Cortos deuda española.

---------- Post added 29-ago-2013 at 23:36 ----------

Madre mía y yo pensaba que era un binguero y un gambler..... vengo del jilo de himversioneh y están metiendo pasta en Codere ::


----------



## ponzi (29 Ago 2013)

Tom Joad dijo:


> Aparentemente es un fake. Desde luego el trasto es la leche pero comercialmente no sé si a apple le interesaría, porque esto aniquilaría alguna gama de productos donde a la propia compañía le va muy bien y con altos márgenes. Ese telefono es un ordenador, tableta, proyector de cine todo en uno, debe tener hasta satélite propio cada móvil...



Parece un salto cualitativo bastante importante,yo en un móvil no lo veo factible por lo que has explicado pero por ejemplo para una tablet si.Hace dos años que registraron la patente, no se hasta que piunto habrán perfeccionado el sistema.


----------



## ponzi (29 Ago 2013)

desastre total dijo:


> ¿Si Madrid sale elegida para las Olimpiadas 2020 qué empresa nos puede dejar un reward al día siguiente?



Acs,Alba,Ohl...Y en menor medida Fcc y Sacyr.


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 Ago 2013)

Todos en la trinchera viendo la peli ::


----------



## bertok (30 Ago 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Todos en la trinchera viendo la peli ::



Me voy a catre, mañana la veo.

Les deseo buenos sueños.


----------



## Janus (30 Ago 2013)

loblesa dijo:


> Notición! Prisa mañana te toca subir !



Esto dudo mucho que mueva algo. Ya se sabía y es una mierda en términos de negocio para el problema que tiene Prisa.

Vale más que alguno de ustedes se vuelva loco y lance 900.000 euros de compra a mercado.:8:


----------



## alimon (30 Ago 2013)

A ver que os veo orgásmicos con el video del Iphone.

Es más falso que un billete de 30€ chavales. Es tan falso y tan viejo, que es el mismo video que sacaban hace 2 años antes de salir el Iphone 5, solo que ahora ponen iphone 6.

[YOUTUBE]lzsBwnv_dAg[/YOUTUBE]


Este es parecido, de la misma empresa que ha hecho ese fake, que dicho sea de paso, está muy bien hecho.


El iphone 6 en principio, que ya sabemos como es apple con estas cosas, podría tener una pantalla mayor y obviamente un procesador el doble de potente. aparte de eso, se habla de escaner de huellas en la pantalla, integración de Siri con cualquier aparato conectado a la red y alguna pijada más.


Todo eso a la espera de la eclosión de las pantallas plegables y el grafeno, material que por cierto, va a revolucionar las telecomunicaciones, el almacenamiento de datos y la capacidad de procesación hasta extremos dificiles de imaginar ahora mismo (_nota mental,ponerse largo....)_ en cuanto se domine su procesamiento y extracción a unos costes razonables.




Así que no se me pongan cachondos y vayan a comprar apple como si no hubiese un mañana.




Por cierto que me molaba la canción del fake que habeis puesto, y la he tagueado con sazham. Y hay que ver que cachondos que son, porque es esta:

[YOUTUBE]PdNwHtCIyX4[/YOUTUBE]


Android Porn.


----------



## vmmp29 (30 Ago 2013)

joder bertok lo tuyo con los avatares de cine


----------



## atman (30 Ago 2013)

Tiene pinta de que mañana tampoco resuelven nada y nos dejan el finde y luego lunes fiesta en USA, colgados de la brocha. En fín, para valientes, posiciones pequeñas o gente que viene desde máximos con cierto margen y no le importa arriesgarlo para pillar el movimiento bueno (si se da) hacia abajo... Mejor esperar...

---------- Post added 30-ago-2013 at 01:45 ----------




desastre total dijo:


> ¿Si Madrid sale elegida para las Olimpiadas 2020 qué empresa nos puede dejar un reward al día siguiente?



La tenga el castuzo más gordo... 


Ponzi, a mi el Lumia 1020 me parece más de lo mismo que le critico a Nokia, fabrica mazacotes... 

Respecto al Iphone6, ese video no es más que el sueño húmedo de alguien. Uno más... hay docenas de videos y fotos con "concepts" echos por wannabes que andan buscándose un nombre o simplemente pasar el rato.

---------- Post added 30-ago-2013 at 01:59 ----------

Japan Prices Rise at Fastest Pace Since 2008 in Abenomics Boost - Bloomberg

Buen dato para Japón. Esto puede traer subiditas al menos mañana... De momento la subida de precios es inducida por la bajada del yen, pero si el movimiento es percibido en la calle y no un invento del gobierno, eso igualmente empiece a movilizar la demanda... Abe habría conseguido uno de sus objetivos... la cuestión es si el "precio" no va a ser demasiado alto.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Ago 2013)

buenos dias gacelillas 

los futuros gringos vienen veldes , bueno hablando de peliculas ayer vi ciudad de dios , os la recomiendo es muy buena :Aplauso:


----------



## Sin_Perdón (30 Ago 2013)

Como ha empezado hoy el dia Amper ? no tengo tiempo real en el MC.


----------



## Maravedi (30 Ago 2013)

Buenos días bros,volvemos al parque,la liquidez me mata


----------



## Tio Masclet (30 Ago 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Como ha empezado hoy el dia Amper ? no tengo tiempo real en el MC.



En este momento a 1,33, ha estado a 1,31. Ligera bajada.

Y en Prisa no han movido un perrón.


----------



## ponzi (30 Ago 2013)

atman dijo:


> Tiene pinta de que mañana tampoco resuelven nada y nos dejan el finde y luego lunes fiesta en USA, colgados de la brocha. En fín, para valientes, posiciones pequeñas o gente que viene desde máximos con cierto margen y no le importa arriesgarlo para pillar el movimiento bueno (si se da) hacia abajo... Mejor esperar...
> 
> ---------- Post added 30-ago-2013 at 01:45 ----------
> 
> ...



Nokia esta avanzando mucho y en un tiempo record,evidentemente aun les falta ese toque visual que tienen todos los modelos apple,pero dales tiempo.El lumia 1020 lleva una camara de mas de 40 mp,mi camara apenas llega a 10.Sobre apple si es un fake,ahora en 2011 registraron una patente con exactamente esas caracteristicas,tarde o temprano lo sacaran al mercado aunque yo me inclino a creer que sera para el ipad mas que para el movil.Yo si tendria que jugarmela a una sola empresa y en funcion del gobierno que esta...mm diria Acs,floren maneja como nadie los contactos mas el añadido de tener un estadio dentro de sus fauces y encima es la mano derecha de los march.


----------



## wetpiñata (30 Ago 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> buenos dias gacelillas
> 
> los futuros gringos vienen veldes , bueno hablando de peliculas ayer vi ciudad de dios , os la recomiendo es muy buena :Aplauso:



Los mericanos se suelen poner toretes los viernes anteriores a un bank holiday. Veremos si siguen así cuando hable el Bullard.


----------



## FranR (30 Ago 2013)

Buenos días. Primer tramo bajista cumplido. Se pone el día interesante


----------



## Topongo (30 Ago 2013)

Mmm como veis BME? las llevo desde bastante abajo (cartera de largo) y no se si quitarmelas ahora para recomprarlas otra vez mas adelante.
Aunque con la cartera de largo no se deba hacer eso...


----------



## Dudosillo (30 Ago 2013)

¿y ahora?.. mas bajada???


----------



## LÁNGARO (30 Ago 2013)

desde que comentasteis pillar quabit no ha hecho mas que bajar, alguien pillo las 500.000?


----------



## amago45 (30 Ago 2013)

Dudosillo dijo:


> ¿y ahora?.. mas bajada???



según BOLSA IF posible nuevo tramo bajista hasta 8.160 :8::8::8:


----------



## atman (30 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Nokia esta avanzando mucho y en un tiempo record,evidentemente aun les falta ese toque visual que tienen todos los modelos apple,pero dales tiempo.El lumia 1020 lleva una camara de mas de 40 mp,mi camara apenas llega a 10.Sobre apple si es un fake,ahora en 2011 registraron una patente con exactamente esas caracteristicas,tarde o temprano lo sacaran al mercado aunque yo me inclino a creer que sera para el ipad mas que para el movil.Yo si tendria que jugarmela a una sola empresa y en funcion del gobierno que esta...mm diria Acs,floren maneja como nadie los contactos mas el añadido de tener un estadio dentro de sus fauces y encima es la mano derecha de los march.



Bien, pero... la pregunta, para mí es ¿para que quiere usted fotos de 40 mp? Sobre todo con una óptica de la calidad que puede dar un móvil... aún con todo lo bueno que hayan podido conseguir... Yo tengo una Nikon D7000 que ya tiene unos añitos, da 16mp y estoy seguro que las fotos que hace le dan 1000 vueltas al nokia. Ojo, que da ficheros de 5000x3000. Póngase a editar en modo RAW ese ficherito, de 40mp le puede ocupar sin comprimir 250 megas.

---------- Post added 30-ago-2013 at 09:54 ----------




FranR dijo:


> Buenos días. Primer tramo bajista cumplido. Se pone el día interesante



Siiii...


----------



## ponzi (30 Ago 2013)

A 4,65 ha comprado.Esta valorando el negocio a 120-130 mill

http://www.elcomercio.es/v/20130828/economia/inversora-asturiana-carolina-masaveu-20130828.html

Al final para jugar a tiburon hay que tener una cuenta como tal.Entre esta Damm y algun banco recapitalizaran 500-1000 mill venderan la planta de chile y con lo saquen de los 700 mill (en rodaballos y langostinos) que hay en el inventario tiraran millas.


----------



## romanrdgz (30 Ago 2013)

Parece que finalmente ha llegado el momento de Campofrío. Enhorabuena a los que seguísteis ahí


----------



## amago45 (30 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> A 4,65 ha comprado.Esta valorando el negocio a 120-130 mill
> 
> La inversora asturiana Carolina Masaveu entra en Pescanova como accionista de referencia. El Comercio
> 
> Al final para jugar a tiburon hay que tener una cuenta como tal.Entre esta Damm y algun banco recapitalizaran 500-1000 mill venderan la planta de chile y con lo saquen de los 700 mill (en rodaballos y langostinos) que hay en el inventario tiraran millas.



La Masaveu está soltera y tal? Quizá la solución a nuestros problemas es casarnos con una rica heredera castuza :


----------



## vmmp29 (30 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> A 4,65 ha comprado.Esta valorando el negocio a 120-130 mill
> 
> La inversora asturiana Carolina Masaveu entra en Pescanova como accionista de referencia. El Comercio
> 
> Al final para jugar a tiburon hay que tener una cuenta como tal.Entre esta Damm y algun banco recapitalizaran 500-1000 mill venderan la planta de chile y con lo saquen de los 700 mill (en rodaballos y langostinos) que hay en el inventario tiraran millas.



será rica pero es fea::


----------



## Mulder (30 Ago 2013)

A los buenos días!



vmmp29 dijo:


> será rica pero es fea::



Ese problema puede arreglarse también con dinero ::


----------



## ponzi (30 Ago 2013)

atman dijo:


> Bien, pero... la pregunta, para mí es ¿para que quiere usted fotos de 40 mp? Sobre todo con una óptica de la calidad que puede dar un móvil... aún con todo lo bueno que hayan podido conseguir... Yo tengo una Nikon D7000 que ya tiene unos añitos, da 16mp y estoy seguro que las fotos que hace le dan 1000 vueltas al nokia. Ojo, que da ficheros de 5000x3000. Póngase a editar en modo RAW ese ficherito, de 40mp le puede ocupar sin comprimir 250 megas.
> 
> ---------- Post added 30-ago-2013 at 09:54 ----------
> 
> ...



No te negare que les falta delicadeza.Intentan matar moscas a cañonazos,quizas deberian pulir un poco mas el diseño en vez de buscar el movil terminator.


----------



## ponzi (30 Ago 2013)

Prisa me esta tentando,tiene activos que si no es este mes sera dentro de 6 pero que indudablemente vendera y entonces se fundira 2/3 partes de la deuda en un pispas.Solo veo un problema,ya no tienen liquidez,el tiempo corre en su contra.Con 100-200 mill mas en la caja podrian presionar un poco mas en las negociaciones.Les pasa como a Pescanova en su dia,tienen activos pero no liquidez.


----------



## atman (30 Ago 2013)

Ponzi, si le entra vaya a poquitos. Que hoy no llevan movidos ni 10.000 euros...


----------



## ponzi (30 Ago 2013)

atman dijo:


> Ponzi, si le entra vaya a poquitos. Que hoy no llevan movidos ni 10.000 euros...



La tengo panico a Prisa,apenas tendran liquidez para otro año mas y estoy siendo generoso.El dia menos pensado bloquean la cotizacion y negocian entre 4 tiburones la venta de santillana,digital+,mediaset y al resto que les den.


----------



## paulistano (30 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Prisa me esta tentando,tiene activos que si no es este mes sera dentro de 6 pero que indudablemente vendera y entonces se fundira 2/3 partes de la deuda en un pispas.Solo veo un problema,ya no tienen liquidez,el tiempo corre en su contra.Con 100-200 mill mas en la caja podrian presionar un poco mas en las negociaciones.Les pasa como a Pescanova en su dia,tienen activos pero no liquidez.




Me va mal el broker de bankinter??

Dice que hasta las 9,49 se han negociado 26.000 titulos....esto es, 5.000 euros::


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (30 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> El Nasdaq con sus tecnológicas y sus biotech muy peponas.
> 
> ---------- Post added 29-ago-2013 at 18:07 ----------
> 
> Bien por Amper, a ver si multiplicamos por 4 en dos años.





Por cuatro en dos años??

::::::

---------- Post added 30-ago-2013 at 10:43 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> La tengo panico a Prisa,apenas tendran liquidez para otro año mas y estoy siendo generoso.El dia menos pensado bloquean la cotizacion y negocian entre 4 tiburones la venta de santillana,digital+,mediaset y al resto que les den.



Que pasaría en ese caso con los que estan dentro Ponzi?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Ago 2013)

Creo que ya tengo auto-regalo en breve porqueyolovalgo....


----------



## atman (30 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Creo que ya tengo auto-regalo en breve porqueyolovalgo....



Un comic de los moros y cristianos de elche con una fusión de flamenco y capoeira-ninja... ::


----------



## ponzi (30 Ago 2013)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Por cuatro en dos años??
> 
> ::::::
> 
> ...



No tengo ni idea,puede pasar de todo.Cuando se bloquea una accion solo operan los grandes inversores,como se ha visto en Pescanova.Si hay un bloqueo una de dos o pierdes todo o tardas meses o años en recuperar lo invertido...eso si vuelve a cotizar.Si te van los deportes extremos Prisa es tu accion,es como tirarse en paracaidas sin saber a priori si funciona o no.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Ago 2013)

atman dijo:


> Un comic de los moros y cristianos de elche con una fusión de flamenco y capoeira-ninja... ::



No me joda que no conoce la saga de King of Fighters!!! :ouch::ouch:

¿¿¿No le dice nada NEO-GEO??? :8::8::8:

Old good times!!!


----------



## The Hellion (30 Ago 2013)

Topongo dijo:


> Mmm como veis BME? las llevo desde bastante abajo (cartera de largo) y no se si quitarmelas ahora para recomprarlas otra vez mas adelante.
> Aunque con la cartera de largo no se deba hacer eso...



Yo solté la semana pasada a 21.80 la mitad de mi posición (comprada hace dos años a 19.95) precisamente con ese objetivo. Desde el momento en que las compré, prácticamente siempre habían estado en rojo (no es que me preocupase mucho, porque era LP), pero creo que se pueden comprar mejor. En cuanto estén a 17.00 de nuevo adentro. 

Por otra parte, si superan los 25, probablemente me pensaría lo de vender la otra mitad (comprada hace año y medio a 17.20, si no recuerdo mal). 

Una explicación que leí por ahí a la fulgurante subida de BME era que se estaban cerrando posiciones cortas que estaban abiertas desde hace tiempo, y que no había volumen vendedor suficiente. Esperemos que una vez cubiertos los cortos, caiga a plomo.


----------



## amago45 (30 Ago 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> será rica pero es fea::



no quiero ser bruto, no quiero ser bruto, ... pero me la dejas botando:

No hay mujer fea ... :no:
no hay mujer fea ... ... ... :fiufiu:
No hay mujer fea por donde mea ... :8::8::8:

Bruto soy


----------



## atman (30 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No me joda que no conoce la saga de King of Fighters!!! :ouch::ouch:
> 
> ¿¿¿No le dice nada NEO-GEO??? :8::8::8:
> 
> Old good times!!!



Neo-geo me suena vagamente... probablemente de habérselo oído comentar alguna vez... ienso:

Por lo demás... nada de nada... :o
No se pué saber de todo...


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Ago 2013)

el subir no se va a acabar gacelerio


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Ago 2013)

atman dijo:


> Neo-geo me suena vagamente... probablemente de habérselo oído comentar alguna vez... ienso:
> 
> Por lo demás... nada de nada... :o



No le pongo edad por respeto.....a los mayores ::


----------



## atman (30 Ago 2013)

Estoy por quitarle el ignore al gato y darles un thanks. ha sido hablar y parar la subida.

Guybrush, no tiene nada que ver con Neon Genesis ¿no? Lo suyo son maquinitas y esto es una serie. De esa he visto incluso algún capítulo... pero egggque no menteraba, oiga...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Ago 2013)

atman dijo:


> Estoy por quitarle el ignore al gato y darles un thanks. ha sido hablar y parar la subida.



Es su super-poder. :fiufiu: :fiufiu:


----------



## Topongo (30 Ago 2013)

The Hellion dijo:


> Yo solté la semana pasada a 21.80 la mitad de mi posición (comprada hace dos años a 19.95) precisamente con ese objetivo. Desde el momento en que las compré, prácticamente siempre habían estado en rojo (no es que me preocupase mucho, porque era LP), pero creo que se pueden comprar mejor. En cuanto estén a 17.00 de nuevo adentro.
> 
> Por otra parte, si superan los 25, probablemente me pensaría lo de vender la otra mitad (comprada hace año y medio a 17.20, si no recuerdo mal).
> 
> Una explicación que leí por ahí a la fulgurante subida de BME era que se estaban cerrando posiciones cortas que estaban abiertas desde hace tiempo, y que no había volumen vendedor suficiente. Esperemos que una vez cubiertos los cortos, caiga a plomo.



Si mas o menos es lo que tenía pensado, la llevo parecidaa como la llevas tu.
Lo de los cortos también se comento por el hilo creo y siempre suele estar en los 19 euros.
También hay que decir que en lo que queda de año aun tiene que repartit 1€ de dividendo...


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Ago 2013)

atman dijo:


> Estoy por quitarle el ignore al gato y darles un thanks. ha sido hablar y parar la subida.
> 
> Guybrush, no tiene nada que ver con Neon Genesis ¿no? Lo suyo son maquinitas y esto es una serie. De esa he visto incluso algún capítulo... pero egggque no menteraba, oiga...



no designores a MV chaval , no cometas ese error :ouch:


----------



## Sin_Perdón (30 Ago 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no designores a MV chaval , no cometas ese error :ouch:



Qué? ya se ha tomado su primer lingotazo del dia eh?


----------



## silverwindow (30 Ago 2013)

*Rusia manda barcos de guerra al Mediterráneo oriental.*

Rusia manda barcos de guerra al Mediterráneo oriental | Internacional | EL PAÍS







Se va a liar de la Cristo Rey.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Ago 2013)

nada , estoy en ayuno de alcohol , ultimamente necesito demasiadas copas para emborracharme y eso no puede ser bueno :no:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Ago 2013)

atman dijo:


> Estoy por quitarle el ignore al gato y darles un thanks. ha sido hablar y parar la subida.
> 
> Guybrush, no tiene nada que ver con Neon Genesis ¿no? Lo suyo son maquinitas y esto es una serie. De esa he visto incluso algún capítulo... pero egggque no menteraba, oiga...



Norrrrl! Esos son personajes del King of Fighters 

Kyo Kusanagi y su archienemigo Iori Yagami












Y la NEOGEO era (es) esta maravilla (prohibitiva por su precio en aquella época)


----------



## Sin_Perdón (30 Ago 2013)

Recuerdo que costaba 99.000 calas de entonces y cada juego 20.000 eh pirata ? 
Y ahora la peña pirateando juegos porque cuestan 9,90 €....:rolleye:


----------



## Topongo (30 Ago 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Recuerdo que costaba 99.000 calas de entonces y cada juego 20.000 eh pirata ?
> Y ahora la peña pirateando juegos porque cuestan 9,90 €....:rolleye:



Los demas estabamos de alquiler a razón de 25 pts la partida...
Que recuerdos ...


----------



## Sin_Perdón (30 Ago 2013)

Topongo dijo:


> Los demas estabamos de alquiler a razón de 25 pts la partida...
> Que recuerdos ...



No se piense que yo la tenía... esos precios eran prohibitivos para mi también. Yo tiraba de recreativas también y luego de spectrum.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (30 Ago 2013)

Por cierto, ANR como viene?

Es hora de entrar o de salir pitando?::

---------- Post added 30-ago-2013 at 12:02 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> No tengo ni idea,puede pasar de todo.Cuando se bloquea una accion solo operan los grandes inversores,como se ha visto en Pescanova.Si hay un bloqueo una de dos o pierdes todo o tardas meses o años en recuperar lo invertido...eso si vuelve a cotizar.Si te van los deportes extremos Prisa es tu accion,es como tirarse en paracaidas sin saber a priori si funciona o no.




Pues mal me lo pones.
En castuzolandia no veo por qué motivo lo iban a hacer de otra manera.
Si el resto de los accionistas pierden lo invertido y lo negocian entre 4 por debajo de la mesa no encuentro ningun atractivo a hacerlo de manera ortodoxa.

PArece evidente , no?:


----------



## Gekko_ (30 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Norrrrl! Esos son personajes del King of Fighters
> 
> Kyo Kusanagi y su archienemigo Iori Yagami
> 
> Y la NEOGEO era (es) esta maravilla (prohibitiva por su precio en aquella época)



En juegos de "leches" me gustaban mas los juegos "cadillacs and dinosaurs", "final fight" o "double dragon" que los juegos tipo "street fighter", que nunca me acabaron de convencer. 

De neo-geo recuerdo un juego de basket callejero al que jugué bastante. Y a 2 juegos de fútbol: uno normal y sobretodo otro que era bastante raro, como con robots.


----------



## Tio Masclet (30 Ago 2013)

ANR viene con un +0,16, es decir, ni chicha ni limoná.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Ago 2013)

Gekko_ dijo:


> En juegos de "leches" me gustaban mas los juegos "cadillacs and dinosaurs", "final fight" o "double dragon" que los juegos tipo "street fighter", que nunca me acabaron de convencer.
> 
> De neo-geo recuerdo un juego de basket callejero al que jugué bastante. Y a 2 juegos de fútbol: uno normal y sobretodo otro que era bastante raro, como con robots.


----------



## Topongo (30 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>


----------



## ddddd (30 Ago 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> ANR viene con un +0,16, es decir, ni chicha ni limoná.



Buenas tardes.

Ese es el After Hours. En el Pre Market todavía no se concretado ninguna orden.

Un saludo.


----------



## The Hellion (30 Ago 2013)

Topongo dijo:


> Si mas o menos es lo que tenía pensado, la llevo parecidaa como la llevas tu.
> Lo de los cortos también se comento por el hilo creo y siempre suele estar en los 19 euros.
> También hay que decir que en lo que queda de año aun tiene que repartit 1€ de dividendo...



Este peazo gurú (Carlos Doblado) dice aquí  que el objetivo mínimo 30 euros e incluso te hace un croquis:







30 euros!!! Se las llevan envueltas para regalo


----------



## Gekko_ (30 Ago 2013)

Topongo dijo:


>



No, yo me refería a este (no sé si se ve la imagen, desde aquí lo tengo capado).


----------



## ponzi (30 Ago 2013)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Por cierto, ANR como viene?
> 
> Es hora de entrar o de salir pitando?::
> 
> ...



La verdad que si,parece evidente.casi vale mas la pena esperar a que vendan una de esas tres cosas y a que tengan liquidez a riesgo de que la accion valga el doble que entrar ahora y un dia verse fuera de mercado.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Ago 2013)

Gekko_ dijo:


> No, yo me refería a este (no sé si se ve la imagen, desde aquí lo tengo capado).



Ese es el que te he puesto,el archiconocido SoccerBrawl donde metías todos los goles tirando desde el centro del campo ::


----------



## ponzi (30 Ago 2013)

The Hellion dijo:


> Este peazo gurú (Carlos Doblado) dice aquí  que el objetivo mínimo 30 euros e incluso te hace un croquis:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Para mi bme solo tiene sentido por debajo de 17.Daros cuenta que ahora mismo esta pagando los dividendos con la caja, no con el negocio.Con el volumen actual de negociacion ahora mismo viable debe ser como 1-1,5 de dividendo,no mas


----------



## mataresfacil (30 Ago 2013)

A mi me encantaba el golf de la NeoGeo, que cantidad de horas le he echado, ni el Tiger Woods ha jugado tanto como yo.


----------



## Topongo (30 Ago 2013)

The Hellion dijo:


> Este peazo gurú (Carlos Doblado) dice aquí  que el objetivo mínimo 30 euros e incluso te hace un croquis:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Finalmente he soltado todas, pueden llegar a 30 como volver a los 16-18.. yo creo que lo veremos...
Me quedo tranquilo que ya me arrentí una vez de no soltarlas le he sacado casi un 20% mas dividendos de dos años.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Ago 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> A mi me encantaba el golf de la NeoGeo, que cantidad de horas le he echado, ni el Tiger Woods ha jugado tanto como yo.



asi te ass quedado :ouch:


----------



## Gekko_ (30 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ese es el que te he puesto,el archiconocido SoccerBrawl donde metías todos los goles tirando desde el centro del campo ::



Es que no veo su imagen, será que es un enlace a una dirección capada por mi empresa. La que he visto era la otra que ha puesto Topongo y pensaba que se refería a ese juego. 

Ese, ese, el del tiro relámpago desde el mediocampo :XX:. Aunque también había otro truco y era tirar a que rebotara en una pared lateral y el rebote cogiera puerta.


----------



## mataresfacil (30 Ago 2013)

Por cierto, voy a aconsejar un juego. Sid Meier's Ace Patrol

Estrategia por turnos, juego de viones de la IWW. Todo un pique hoiga.
Lo he comprado en el steam por 9 leuros, a ver que compañia del ibex me lo paga coño.













---------- Post added 30-ago-2013 at 13:00 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> asi te ass quedado :ouch:



Todo un campeon, virtual y realmente, cuando no estes borracho te reto a colar bolas en bujeros.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Ago 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Por cierto, voy a aconsejar un juego. Sid Meier's Ace Patrol
> 
> Estrategia por turnos, juego de viones de la IWW. Todo un pique hoiga.
> Lo he comprado en el steam por 9 leuros, a ver que compañia del ibex me lo paga coño.
> ...



para esos temas hable con bertok que gustoso te invita a la trinchera , gustoso


----------



## erpako (30 Ago 2013)

¿Alguno me puede decir lo que pasa con Iberdrola, hoy?.

¿Qué nivel de entrada aconsejáis?. He pensado en 4.01.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Ago 2013)

Gekko_ dijo:


> Es que no veo su imagen, será que es un enlace a una dirección capada por mi empresa. La que he visto era la otra que ha puesto Topongo y pensaba que se refería a ese juego.
> 
> Ese, ese, el del tiro relámpago desde el mediocampo :XX:. Aunque también había otro truco y era tirar a que rebotara en una pared lateral y el rebote cogiera puerta.



Cambie de empresa, eso es intolerable! 

Había puesto imágenes del Street Hoop, Super SideKicks y del SoccerBrawl.

Grandes Juegos!

---------- Post added 30-ago-2013 at 13:10 ----------




mataresfacil dijo:


> Por cierto, voy a aconsejar un juego. Sid Meier's Ace Patrol
> 
> Estrategia por turnos, juego de viones de la IWW. Todo un pique hoiga.
> Lo he comprado en el steam por 9 leuros, a ver que compañia del ibex me lo paga coño.
> ...





Sid Meier es un puto genio!!!


----------



## Sin_Perdón (30 Ago 2013)

Agree with Sid's genius and what's going on with Gamesa?

Tenía orden puesta a 5,20 y me he acojonado y la he bajado a 5,05....ienso:


----------



## Topongo (30 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sid Meier es un puto genio!!!




Pfff no habré metido horas ni nada a los civilization...
Me debe una vida... bueno y paradox con los europa universalis y CK...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Ago 2013)

Topongo dijo:


> Pfff no habré metido horas ni nada a los civilization...
> Me debe una vida... bueno y paradox con los europa universalis y CK...



DEsde el Civ 2 llevo yo enganchao. Lo mismo os suena esto "un par de turnos más", "cuando descubra la pólvora me acuesto", "por mis cojones que conquisto esa ciudad" y ya tal ::


----------



## Topongo (30 Ago 2013)

Grrr ahora me estoy arrepintiendo un poco de lo de BME... a ver donde pongo el dinero al 10% ahora...

---------- Post added 30-ago-2013 at 13:27 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> DEsde el Civ 2 llevo yo enganchao. Lo mismo os suena esto "un par de turnos más", "cuando descubra la pólvora me acuesto", "por mis cojones que conquisto esa ciudad" y ya tal ::



Yo lo mismo...


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (30 Ago 2013)

Son cosas mías o Gamesa está bajista de cojones?

Hasta donde puede llegar? 

Claca o algún claquiano puede alumbrar esto?ienso:


----------



## boquiman (30 Ago 2013)

erpako dijo:


> ¿Alguno me puede decir lo que pasa con Iberdrola, hoy?.
> 
> ¿Qué nivel de entrada aconsejáis?. He pensado en 4.01.



Comentario en bolsacanaria.info de hace unos minutos... No sé si te ayudará... 

BolsaCanaria .info | Interesante corrección para comprar en IBERDROLA


----------



## The Hellion (30 Ago 2013)

Topongo dijo:


> Grrr ahora me estoy arrepintiendo un poco de lo de BME... a ver donde pongo el dinero al 10% ahora...



Piense que ha cobrado hoy el dividendo de los dos próximos años, y que de aquí a dos años podrá entrar más abajo... ya sabe que aquí somos siemprebajistas ::


----------



## paulistano (30 Ago 2013)

Topongo dijo:


>




Me logeo para aplaudir:Aplauso:

Que recuerdos::


----------



## vermer (30 Ago 2013)

- Solares, vienen bien en el pre-market. Renesola en forma de pelotazo (17%)
- Carboneras: no parece haber entusiasmo. Peabody baja algo.


----------



## bertok (30 Ago 2013)

Pillo simio


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Pillo simio



bertok tu nuevo avatar me confunde , se supone que da miedo , que es agresivo o algo asi ? ienso:


----------



## Topongo (30 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Pillo simio



Es frase sin la consiguiente imagen forocochera debería ser ban 
TE lo arreglo





y añado


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Ago 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> bertok tu nuevo avatar me confunde , se supone que da miedo , que es agresivo o algo asi ? ienso:



debe ser otra de sus mariconadas maestro ienso:


----------



## Topongo (30 Ago 2013)

Estaba yo pensando ahora una cosa, las pluscalias compra-venta ahora van a la base general, no suelo hacer mucho de esto, pero me he dado cuenta de que por si acaso lo que me interesa es que todo esto lo haga mi pareja que gana menos que yo....
Exactamente como va? Se suma a los rendimientos del trabajo y lo que toque no?


----------



## bertok (30 Ago 2013)

Topongo dijo:


> Estaba yo pensando ahora una cosa, las pluscalias compra-venta ahora van a la base general, no suelo hacer mucho de esto, pero me he dado cuenta de que por si acaso lo que me interesa es que todo esto lo haga mi pareja que gana menos que yo....
> Exactamente como va? Se suma a los rendimientos del trabajo y lo que toque no?



Exacto, declaraciones separadas y listo.


----------



## Topongo (30 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Exacto, declaraciones separadas y listo.



Las minusvalias también pero solo con un limite del 10% de tus ingresos no?


----------



## bertok (30 Ago 2013)

Topongo dijo:


> Las minusvalias también pero solo con un limite del 10% de tus ingresos no?



Así tengo entendido pero no lo tengo controlado.


----------



## ponzi (30 Ago 2013)

Topongo mientras no suba la negociaciacion de la bolsa a niveles de 2009 bme en algun pánico volverá al entorno de los 17-18.

http://investing.businessweek.com/r...:SM&dataset=cashFlow&period=A&currency=native

Esta pagando parte del dividendo con la caja de la empresa.Ahora mismo el que podría pagar sin descapitalizarse seria de 1,2.Bme a mi me parece un negocio buenisimo apenas gastan 3-4 mill en capex y co o cada año generan 120-150 mill de caja y no tienen deuda todo el dinero va a parar al accionista.Es lo que yo llamo un negocio para tontos, el dueño puede irse a las bahamas que con tener a una decena de informáticos vigilando el cotarro la vaca lechera seguirá dando leche.


----------



## ponzi (30 Ago 2013)

Topongo dijo:


> Estaba yo pensando ahora una cosa, las pluscalias compra-venta ahora van a la base general, no suelo hacer mucho de esto, pero me he dado cuenta de que por si acaso lo que me interesa es que todo esto lo haga mi pareja que gana menos que yo....
> Exactamente como va? Se suma a los rendimientos del trabajo y lo que toque no?



Solo si es menor a un año, a mas de un año es igual que antes


----------



## Topongo (30 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Topongo mientras no suba la negociaciacion de la bolsa a niveles de 2009 bme en algun pánico volverá al entorno de los 17-18.
> 
> BOLSAS Y MERCADOS ESPANOLES (BME:Continuous): Financial Statements - Businessweek
> 
> Esta pagando parte del dividendo con la caja de la empresa.Ahora mismo el que podría pagar sin descapitalizarse seria de 1,2.Bme a mi me parece un negocio buenisimo apenas gastan 3-4 mill en capex y co o cada año generan 120-150 mill de caja y no tienen deuda todo el dinero va a parar al accionista.Es lo que yo llamo un negocio para tontos, el dueño puede irse a las bahamas que con tener a una decena de informáticos vigilando el cotarro la vaca lechera seguirá dando leche.



Gracias, si por eso las he vendido las llevaba de hace un par de años y las he visto muchísimas veces por debajo de los 19... de hecho casi todo el tiempo, además aprovecho para unas minusvalias que tenía de otro año.
Lo que pasa que algo pareceido me paso con grifols a 12 y miralas ahora, pero bueno ahora con liquidez por si surge algo interesante mientras bme vuelve a ese precio.


----------



## HisHoliness (30 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Solo si es menor a un año, a mas de un año es igual que antes



Eso teniendo nómina. Pero y si ella no tiene nómina en España? Ningún ingreso.


----------



## Topongo (30 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Solo si es menor a un año, a mas de un año es igual que antes



Si, si eso lo tenía claro.


----------



## Cantor (30 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Exacto, declaraciones separadas y listo.



Pero, y que me corrijan si me equivoco, si estás en régimen de gananciales es la mitad a cada declaración y ya está independientemente de a nombre de quién se hayan hecho las operaciones. Así lo entiendo yo.

Otra cosa es que usted las ponga todas en la declaración de su pareja y los de Hacienda ni se enteren, claro. O bien que no estén en gananciales


----------



## Topongo (30 Ago 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Eso teniendo nómina. Pero y si ella no tiene nómina en España? Ningún ingreso.



Supongo que tributará como trabajo... veo la opción de que de golpe hijos menores se pongan a tradear...


----------



## ponzi (30 Ago 2013)

Topongo dijo:


> Gracias, si por eso las he vendido las llevaba de hace un par de años y las he visto muchísimas veces por debajo de los 19... de hecho casi todo el tiempo, además aprovecho para unas minusvalias que tenía de otro año.
> Lo que pasa que algo pareceido me paso con grifols a 12 y miralas ahora, pero bueno ahora con liquidez por si surge algo interesante mientras bme vuelve a ese precio.



Todo mientras el volumen siga como hasta ahora, si vuelve a subir a niveles de 2009 que parece que a corto plazo no es viable seguramente costara verlas por debajo de 20.Por el entorno de 17-18 yo si me planteo una entrada.


----------



## Topongo (30 Ago 2013)

Cantor dijo:


> Pero, y que me corrijan si me equivoco, si estás en régimen de gananciales es la mitad a cada declaración y ya está independientemente de a nombre de quién se hayan hecho las operaciones. Así lo entiendo yo.
> 
> Otra cosa es que usted las ponga todas en la declaración de su pareja y los de Hacienda ni se enteren, claro. O bien que no estén en gananciales



No porque puedes hacer declaraciones individuales que trabajando los dos sale a cuenta si o si.
Lo que tendría que hacer es que ella hiciese las operaciones en vez de yo.
Vamos que las haría yo, las que ya tengo yo pues nada se puede hacer, pero en adelante las haría a su nombre.


----------



## bertok (30 Ago 2013)

Cantor dijo:


> Pero, y que me corrijan si me equivoco, si estás en régimen de gananciales es la mitad a cada declaración y ya está independientemente de a nombre de quién se hayan hecho las operaciones. Así lo entiendo yo.
> 
> Otra cosa es que usted las ponga todas en la declaración de su pareja y los de Hacienda ni se enteren, claro. O bien que no estén en gananciales



No si el titular de la cuenta de valores es ella. Las plusvalías van a su declaración individual.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Ago 2013)

now playing....


----------



## tesorero (30 Ago 2013)

triángulo en gráfico intradiario del churribex


----------



## mataresfacil (30 Ago 2013)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Son cosas mías o Gamesa está bajista de cojones?
> 
> Hasta donde puede llegar?
> 
> Claca o algún claquiano puede alumbrar esto?ienso:



Pilla sitio en 4,8'-4,70, esa entrada es buena. Ya lo canto alguien en el foro.


----------



## Ajetreo (30 Ago 2013)

amos aquí
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...embre-2013-alto-camino-y-cambio-de-ideas.html


----------



## mataresfacil (30 Ago 2013)

Propongo que no se pueda abrir un hilo hasta 3 o 4 horas antes, sino veo los jilos abiertos dos semanas antes.

Dejemos caer el jilo del pompero y mañana noche hablamos.


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (30 Ago 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Por cierto, voy a aconsejar un juego. Sid Meier's Ace Patrol
> 
> Estrategia por turnos, juego de viones de la IWW. Todo un pique hoiga.
> Lo he comprado en el steam por 9 leuros, a ver que compañia del ibex me lo paga coño.
> ...



No pruebes el Sid Meiers Civilization V. Que entonces no tendrás tiempo para chorradas como el Ibex.


----------



## Cantor (30 Ago 2013)

uhm, gracias Topongo y Bertok, tendré que mirarlo bien. Ya hacemos dos declaraciones, claro, pero el marginal es bastante diferente....

A lo que decía Holliness, si no tiene ingresos o son bajos? ienso: ienso:

Voy a ver si me informo
Gracias!


----------



## Roninn (30 Ago 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Propongo que no se pueda abrir un hilo hasta 3 o 4 horas antes, sino veo los jilos abiertos dos semanas antes.
> 
> Dejemos caer el jilo del pompero y mañana noche hablamos.



Abrir el hilo del mes sin haber posteado *nunca* en el HVEI deberia estar penado.


----------



## atman (30 Ago 2013)

Lo único que faltaba es que un pompero nos abra los hilos cuando le salga del cimbel...
El mes pasado le dejamos a deber la apertura a alguien... que sea esa persona la que abra el hilo de septiembre... cuando lleguemos a septiembre.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Ago 2013)

No entiendo pourque se abre el hilo de sept quedando la sesión de hoy y el finde entero por delante.Luego el título de l hilo es un truñazo.

Sin acritú y yatal 

---------- Post added 30-ago-2013 at 16:51 ----------




Roninn dijo:


> Abrir el hilo del mes sin haber posteado *nunca* en el HVEI deberia estar penado.



Eso digo yo! Who the fuck is that one?

Fecha de Ingreso: *22-agosto-2013*


Propongo baneo a perpetuidad!!!


----------



## atman (30 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No entiendo pourque se abre el hilo de sept quedando la sesión de hoy y el finde entero por delante.Luego el título de l hilo es un truñazo.
> 
> Sin acritú y yatal



Es que esa otra... el título...! Que no oiga, que no... que me niego...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Ago 2013)

Exijo a los moderadores que se cierre ese hilo y se lefee abundantemente al autor!


----------



## atman (30 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Exijo a los moderadores que se cierre ese hilo y se lefee abundantemente al autor!



Fecundo la posición...

Además, el attention whore nos despista de lo importante: el SP amagando con el guano de los Dioses...


----------



## Sin_Perdón (30 Ago 2013)

atman dijo:


> Fecundo la posición...
> 
> Además, el attention whore nos despista de lo importante: el SP amagando con el guano de los Dioses...



Me uno a la petición. El hilo se debe abrir en septiembre ( o el mes que toque y no antes) y por alguién que al menos postee en él.


----------



## overdrive1979 (30 Ago 2013)

Tenemos al churribex bajando ligeramente por debajo de los 8300... ::


----------



## atman (30 Ago 2013)

Otra cosa del pompero, ha colgado en la web de la empresa (grupo c ant on) la foto de la tía esa en la bañera. Y se está dedicando a postearla por diversos hilos, además de tenerla en su firma...

Suena mal. Más le vale a Blackford ser el dueño de la empresa, porque voy a buscar los correos electrónicos y avisarles de lo que tienen colgado en su web.


EDITO: creí que era el grupo c an ton español (otra del tocho). Pero es de grup0 c ant0n de messicco, una editora de prensa basura. Así que pueden estar buscando simple publicidad... en fín...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Huele a Janus + Multinick + Attention Whore ::::::



Janus, aunque le encanta abrir los hilos y es un poco AT, no me creo que haya sido. Un multinick, probable. Aunque hay otro AT en el hilo muy amante de los relojes ....ienso: 

Respondo en este hilo porque o me sale de los cojones postear en ese.


----------



## BlueLaser (30 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Exijo a los moderadores que se cierre ese hilo y se lefee abundantemente al autor!



Bertok ha posteado dando validez al hilo :

Ade+, un Himbersor con Punset como avatar es tan entrañaaaable 

Pero si, el título del hilo es :vomito: asi que... "permaban" al pompero :abajo:


----------



## Misterio (30 Ago 2013)

Hoy era cuando cerrábamos en 9000 no?


----------



## bertok (30 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Janus, aunque le encanta abrir los hilos y es un poco AT, no me creo que haya sido. Un multinick, probable. Aunque hay otro AT en el hilo muy amante de los relojes ....ienso:
> 
> Respondo en este hilo porque o me sale de los cojones postear en ese.



Janus son los padres ::::::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Ago 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Bertok ha posteado dando validez al hilo :
> 
> Ade+, un Himbersor con Punset como avatar es tan entrañaaaable
> 
> Pero si, el título del hilo es :vomito: asi que... "permaban" al pompero :abajo:



A veces se le va la cabeza, animalico. :X


----------



## Ajetreo (30 Ago 2013)

Me llevan loca

Voy a ponerme un gorro de papel de aluminio 








Curiosidades Snowden aconsejaba meter los móviles en el congelador


----------



## bertok (30 Ago 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Bertok ha posteado dando validez al hilo :
> 
> Ade+, un Himbersor con Punset como avatar es tan entrañaaaable
> 
> Pero si, el título del hilo es :vomito: asi que... "permaban" al pompero :abajo:



Yo soy un simple pomperito bajista al lado de los burbujos bullish del jilo ..... hasta que les muerdan los bolsillos ::::::


----------



## alimon (30 Ago 2013)

Y el Jato y su pullback?

La semana que viene veremos los 79xx


----------



## paulistano (30 Ago 2013)

Eso eso,a tomar por culo el otro hilo...

Yo vengo a preguntar....

Cuando es el momento optimo para vender un warrant que compre put 8250 en diciembre 2013?

Es vencimiento 8250 para diciembre......el warrant vale mas en 8300 o en 7800???

Imagino que 7800 pero quiero asegurarme....no vaya a estar haciendo el canelo....que le saco un 23%....lastima que no fue ni la puntita.....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Ago 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Y el Jato y su pullback?
> 
> La semana que viene veremos los 79xx



MV tiene SL de ±1000 pts. El que me preocupa es el hazmereir ese que posteó que nos íbamos de cabeza a los diezmiles....:bla::bla:


----------



## Tonto Simon (30 Ago 2013)

Yo voto porque un fundamentalista abra por fin un hilo de HVEI, y que mejor que el oraculo de Madrid, dicho queda...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Ago 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Eso eso,a tomar por culo el otro hilo...
> 
> Yo vengo a preguntar....
> 
> ...



Yo con *WARRA*nt*S* no me junto, a mi me gustan limpitas.... ::

---------- Post added 30-ago-2013 at 17:25 ----------




Tonto Simon dijo:


> Yo voto porque un fundamentalista abra por fin un hilo de HVEI, y que mejor que el oraculo de Madrid, dicho queda...



Eso eso!!!! 

Meanwhile, in Gothan City


----------



## HisHoliness (30 Ago 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Eso eso,a tomar por culo el otro hilo...
> 
> Yo vengo a preguntar....
> 
> ...



Ni puta idea macho. Eso, si, eso tiene pinta de que solo con la puntita te va a dar gustirrinin....cuando la metas entera la dejarás preñada.:: y la has liao!


----------



## bertok (30 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yo con *WARRA*nt*S* no me junto, a mi me gustan limpitas.... ::
> 
> ---------- Post added 30-ago-2013 at 17:25 ----------
> 
> ...



¿asín de limpita? :::::: A ver si tienes webox de abrir el primer spoiler que postea el dios del guano ::::::



Spoiler


----------



## loblesa (30 Ago 2013)

Amper lanza sus nuevos dispositivos Wifi y multiplataforma - elEconomista.es


----------



## paulistano (30 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> ¿asín de limpita? :::::: A ver si tienes webox de abrir el primer spoiler que postea el dios del guano ::::::
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler




Buahhh que cabron:ouch:


----------



## HisHoliness (30 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> ¿asín de limpita? :::::: A ver si tienes webox de abrir el primer spoiler que postea el dios del guano ::::::
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


----------



## Tio Masclet (30 Ago 2013)

Otro que se niega a reconocer el hilo bastardo.
Seguimos aquí hasta que OoM dé la señal de que septiembre ha empezado para él.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Ago 2013)

Tas pasao.... :vomito:

::


----------



## atman (30 Ago 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Me llevan loca
> 
> Voy a ponerme un gorro de papel de aluminio
> 
> ...



Está claro que no conocía esto...


----------



## tarrito (30 Ago 2013)

jjoooooooodeeeerrrrrrrr Bertok !!! :ouch: :ouch: :8:


----------



## Janus (30 Ago 2013)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Por cuatro en dos años??
> 
> ::::::
> 
> ...



No veo por qué tiene que ser peor que Tesla!!!!!::


----------



## alimon (30 Ago 2013)

Cierre en mínimos del Ibex, como debe ser.

Por cierto, Lunes festivo en USA. Ya sabemos la tradición en esos días.................. Salvo Ataque a Siria el fin de semana claro.

De no ser así, Largo para el lunes. Y corto en busca de los 79xx a partir del martes.


----------



## jopitxujo (30 Ago 2013)

Yo reconociendo ser un novato en el hilo y por respeto a la forería no tendría la osadía de ir abriendo hilos.:no:
Hay que saber estar y respetar la veteranía y el coñocimiento.


----------



## bertok (30 Ago 2013)

Vamos con otra limpita, esta os gusta más ::::::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Ago 2013)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/455554-video-apocaliptico-pelea-vecinos-de-meseta.html



:XX: :XX:


----------



## ponzi (30 Ago 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Yo voto porque un fundamentalista abra por fin un hilo de HVEI, y que mejor que el oraculo de Madrid, dicho queda...



No tengo tanta antigüedad y además no se hacer frases tan pegadizas como las del Pirata,Janus,Bertok,Claca,Ajetreo,Chinito,Silenciosa,Pecata,o cualquier forero....Lo mio es seguir la corriente


----------



## Janus (30 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Janus, aunque le encanta abrir los hilos y es un poco AT, no me creo que haya sido. Un multinick, probable. Aunque hay otro AT en el hilo muy amante de los relojes ....ienso:
> 
> Respondo en este hilo porque o me sale de los cojones postear en ese.



Qué puta mierda es esa!!!!!!!!!!!!

Janus avisa y lo hace bien. Sigo leyendo éste.

Por favor, que alguien haga algo.


----------



## bertok (30 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/455554-video-apocaliptico-pelea-vecinos-de-meseta.html
> 
> 
> 
> :XX: :XX:



Ya no se puede vivir en una comunidad de un PAU ::::::


----------



## BlueLaser (30 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> No tengo tanta antigüedad y además no se hacer frases tan pegadizas como las del Pirata,Janus,Bertok,Claca,Ajetreo,Chinito....Lo mio es seguir la corriente



Pues nada, yo dejo caer unas cuantas ideas...

"Surfeando la jran honda alcista-bajista fue y se calló"

"¿Que dices de Octubre? ¡Será en Septiembre!"

"Con 30 cm voy corto, ¡verás cuando vaya largo!"


----------



## paulistano (30 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/455554-video-apocaliptico-pelea-vecinos-de-meseta.html
> 
> 
> 
> :XX: :XX:



Nada como la pelea inicial de una peli protagonizada por los mondongos y los bellotos....premio para el que sepa de lo que hablo sin recurrir a google:cook:


----------



## hombre-mosca (30 Ago 2013)

Perdonen este off-topic




muertoviviente dijo:


> el personal no es consciente por su gran ignorancia y por su desconocimiento de la naturaleza del ser humano , que las guerras son inevitables .
> 
> yo te digo ponzi que todo el sufrimiento , muerte y destruccion de las guerras que mencionas han evitado un sufrimiento , muerte y destruccion aun mucho mayor .
> 
> ...



Dios mio, Su insensibilidad es impresionante. He leido lo que ha escrito y me duele, que pena que no pueda ver a traves de mis ojos y experiencias, cambiaria, hijo mio, Vd., cambiaria su opinion de muchas cosas creame.

Mire hasta que punto que he cogido las cajas de las fotos viejas (si fotos, analogicas .... en papel .... increible, pero antes habia fotos en papel). Y he escaneado algunas de ellas, son mas de 500 solo de egipto.







El museo de egipto, daba miedo, porque todo estaba puesto "ahi", tenias panico, porque ibas "tropezando" con esas "piedras" y "cosas" que Vd. solo ha visto en los libros de la EGB.







El BMW de hace 5000 años, el acabado era impresionante, poca gente hoy en dia hace trabajos de esa calidad.







Sencillamente me quede delante casi un cuarto de hora, no lo podia creer. Su belleza hace dudar de que una persona haya hecho algo asi.







Boobs, siempre boobs, 5000 años de boobs, ej que nos creemos que hemos inventado el botijo.







Esta tiene mucha miga, porque despues conoci al del camello, una persona muy sencilla estuvimos todo el dia con el y su familia. Jato, el mundo a pesar de todo tiene sorpresas y algunas de ellas maravillosas.







Parecia recien hecho, en ese tiempo, que habia en europa?







Se ven dos, la tercera a la izquierda esta derrumbada. Premio si me dice donde esta la cuarta.







Manhattan -4000 bc (No hay palabras).







Mire esa pintura.







Le suena? Yo conoci eso con gente agradable, quizas en muchas cosas eramos de ideas muy diferentes, pero Vd., es muy duro, el mundo es grande .... inmenso .... no todos son como Vd., no se crea tan importante.

No se que esta destruido, pero seguro que algunas de las que no pongo ya no existen.

Las de siria me da todavia mas cosa, porque Sè que algunas cosas ya no existen..... Si me armo de valor, escaneo unas cuantas de ellas. Para que vea que una cosa es politica y otra cosa son personas.


----------



## bertok (30 Ago 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Pues nada, yo dejo caer unas cuantas ideas...
> 
> "Surfeando la jran honda alcista-bajista fue y se calló"
> 
> ...



Con imagen vale para reflejar los que viene


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 Ago 2013)

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaato, cierro el corto del Ibex o sigo sudando? ::

Buenas tardes y buen comienzo de finde señores


----------



## FranR (30 Ago 2013)

Aporto posible título , acorde a nuestra sensibilidad y buenas maneras "En septiembre un largo abrirás, y cuando te mires cuatro eggs te verás" Con un ligero toque british para darle caché


----------



## atman (30 Ago 2013)

Grande Hombre-mosca. 

Yo me quise callar cuando alguien le quoteo por no dar más pábulo al miserable. El pobre imbécil habla por no callar y no me da la gana de hacerle el favor de prestarle atención.

Pero conste que tiene usted toda la razón. 

(Disculpen, pero parece que tengo la tarde calentita)


----------



## bertok (30 Ago 2013)

[YOUTUBE]r4JN1S3E1Dk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Con imagen vale para reflejar los que viene



Belleza....


@Sr hombre-mosca, :Aplauso:

El romanticismo/idealismo de la guerra es propaganda castuza. La guerra es terror, no hay más.


----------



## bertok (30 Ago 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Aporto posible título , acorde a nuestra sensibilidad y buenas maneras "En septiembre un largo abrirás, y cuando te mires cuatro eggs te verás" Con un ligero toque british para darle caché


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Ago 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Jaaaaaaaaaaaaato, cierro el corto del Ibex o sigo sudando? ::
> 
> Buenas tardes y buen comienzo de finde señores



Ya llegó el que faltaba, el musculitos del hilo (No, lo de ghkghk no son abdominales :


----------



## bertok (30 Ago 2013)

Patapalo, ¿has visto ésta?

[YOUTUBE]Yma-g4gTwlE[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Post added 30-ago-2013 at 16:19 ----------

¿alguno conoce la camción ::::::?

[YOUTUBE]bCxQjMecC_c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## BlueLaser (30 Ago 2013)

El link del vidrio, si me ace hustec el fabor? Jracias! :baba:



bertok dijo:


>


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Ago 2013)

Nop bertok, pero tiene buena pinta. Cuando haya una versión decente, no las CAMs esas inmundas con audio latino que se postean por aqui, la veré.


----------



## bertok (30 Ago 2013)

Un poco de musiquita para descansar las neuronas

[YOUTUBE]Jbi1N9sLOo0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## atman (30 Ago 2013)

Por cierto, el obelisco que falta es este ¿no?


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ya llegó el que faltaba, el musculitos del hilo (No, lo de ghkghk no son abdominales :


----------



## jopitxujo (30 Ago 2013)

Compartiendo la opinión de que una guerra es lo peor, ¿qué solución le darían ustedes al problema sirio?
¿Dejar que sigan como hasta ahora matándose entre ellos? ¿Seguir haciendo reuniones que no sirven para nada? ¿Unos embargos que ya sabemos que los sufren los pobre ciudadanos y no los que ostentan el poder?


----------



## alimon (30 Ago 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> A mi me encantaba el golf de la NeoGeo, que cantidad de horas le he echado, ni el Tiger Woods ha jugado tanto como yo.





BlueLaser dijo:


> El link del vidrio, si me ace hustec el fabor? Jracias! :baba:



La leche puede brotar de semejantes ubres podría acabar con el hambre en el mundo.

Esta es la línea de imágenes que hay que seguir para el finde


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Ago 2013)

Mira que me sonaba el nombre, pero nunca había escuchado a esta chica : :Aplauso:

[YOUTUBE]JRWox-i6aAk[/YOUTUBE]

y ya pego a modo de recordatorio el maravilloso Gráf de 

*[Timofónica]*








Como sea eso el pullback tras la ruptura del triángulo.... :8:


----------



## bertok (30 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Mira que me sonaba el nombre, pero nunca había escuchado a esta chica : :Aplauso:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]JRWox-i6aAk[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Es un fallo alcista de libro.

aaaayyyy esas ansias alcistas 8:

Me retiro para que no me hostien los larguistas que han entrado en el fallo alcista ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Ago 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Compartiendo la opinión de que una guerra es lo peor, ¿qué solución le darían ustedes al problema sirio?
> ¿Dejar que sigan como hasta ahora matándose entre ellos? ¿Seguir haciendo reuniones que no sirven para nada? ¿Unos embargos que ya sabemos que los sufren los pobre ciudadanos y no los que ostentan el poder?



¿Por que se están matando?
¿Por que no lo hacían antes?
¿Hay alguien tan gilipollas de usar armas quimícas con la que está cayendo?
¿De donde las han sacado?

Es complicado el tema, yo no tengo una opinión clara todavía. Pero el asunto apesta bastante.


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No me joda que no conoce la saga de King of Fighters!!! :ouch::ouch:
> 
> ¿¿¿No le dice nada NEO-GEO??? :8::8::8:
> 
> Old good times!!!



Tuviste una Neo Geo? Debes ser uno de esos caciques andaluces. El pirata al que le compraba los CD's mensuales de PC y SNES tenía una, era una pasada.


----------



## sr.anus (30 Ago 2013)

Miro todo el percal desde la barrera y liquidez

Tef, por debajo de 10 se merece un entradon, lo llevo pensando toda la semana. Bajara mucho pero no creo que tanto como guybrush espera.

por cierto, son fiestas aqui al lado, y la llaman la pamplona chica







Si mañana me calzan saludare a las camaras


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Ago 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Tuviste una Neo Geo? Debes ser uno de esos caciques andaluces. El pirata al que le compraba los CD's mensuales de PC y SNES tenía una, era una pasada.



Que no que no, yo era de super-nintendo y game boy (cuantos Tetris me habré echado en el baño... :XX: )

Mis ganas de haber tenido una de esas.


----------



## Tio Masclet (30 Ago 2013)

Paulis, yo también tengo un warran put al SP objetivo 1600, con vencimiento en junio de 2014. A estas horas le saco un 32%, pero como son mis primeros experimentos, ese 21% son 105 leuros.
Yo también me hago la misma pregunta que usted respecto a su warrant del IBEX.
No sé si alguién de aquí nos la contestará. 
Somos unos pardillos que vamos a ciegas. Quién tuviera treinta años y la sabiduría de muchos de nuestros coforeros.


----------



## Felix (30 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Por que se están matando?
> ¿Por que no lo hacían antes?
> ¿Hay alguien tan gilipollas de usar armas quimícas con la que está cayendo?
> ¿De donde las han sacado?
> ...



En temas calientes hay un hilo con chincheta en el que hay mucha paja pero tambien hay muchos datos y puedes sacar tus conclusiones. Lo malo que tambien postea el jato y dice chorradas peores que las de aqui.


----------



## Tio Masclet (30 Ago 2013)

Un poco de música del "yayo".
Que esta noche tengan dulces sueños.

[YOUTUBE]qeMFqkcPYcg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (30 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Es un fallo alcista de libro.
> 
> aaaayyyy esas ansias alcistas 8:
> 
> Me retiro para que no me hostien los larguistas que han entrado en el fallo alcista ::



Ojalá baje a 6 para meter más. Aquí hay que ir pillando el dividendo, esperar muchos años y tener el dinero fuera de las fauces del gobierno. Con eso es suficiente, y si sube por encima de 20 (los 20 son fáciles) pues mejor.


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 Ago 2013)

Está el SP para meterle un largo en 32(c)


----------



## amago45 (30 Ago 2013)

OJO en minutos sale Kerry en TV anunciando pruebas para justificar el ataque preventivo
Ya se ha liado :-(

Edito: por cierto que pelazo tiene John Kerry


----------



## jopitxujo (30 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Por que se están matando?
> ¿Por que no lo hacían antes?
> ¿Hay alguien tan gilipollas de usar armas quimícas con la que está cayendo?
> ¿De donde las han sacado?
> ...




Apesta y mucho.
¿A quién le compran esas armas? ¿Le interesa a occidente quitar al dictador para que entren los fundamentalistas?
Europa, Rusia, EEUU, Israel, China están "jugando" la partida de la misma manera que ustedes lo hacían en los juegos de ordenador que han puesto hoy.
Pero en este "juego" está muriendo gente, además de los heridos, refugiados, oprimidos... Allí ya hay una guerra.


----------



## Gekko_ (30 Ago 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Compartiendo la opinión de que una guerra es lo peor, ¿qué solución le darían ustedes al problema sirio?
> ¿Dejar que sigan como hasta ahora matándose entre ellos? ¿Seguir haciendo reuniones que no sirven para nada? ¿Unos embargos que ya sabemos que los sufren los pobre ciudadanos y no los que ostentan el poder?



No sé cual es la solución al problema Sirio y desde luego que condeno el uso de armas químicas. Pero lo que si creo es que la solución no pasa porque los americanos vayan por su cuenta y riesgo a meter allí sus hocicos, pasándose por el forro cualquier resolución internacional y lo mas probable que consiguiendo calentar los ánimos en los paises vecinos, haciendo que aumente aún mas el odio hacia occidente del que ya por si tienen.

Y es que los americanos tienen un morro considerable. Ahora se hacen los escandalizados porque un ejército use armas químicas, y sin embargo no recuerdan que ellos son los únicos que en toda la historia han usado armamento nuclear, bombardeando 2 ciudades japonesas en las que se llevaron por delante todo lo que allí había vivo. Les importó un carajo que allí hubiera civiles, mujeres y niños. Los masacraron a todos.

Y ahora van de sheriff del mundo, dando lecciones éticas y morales.


----------



## bertok (30 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Ojalá baje a 6 para meter más. Aquí hay que ir pillando el dividendo, esperar muchos años y tener el dinero fuera de las fauces del gobierno. Con eso es suficiente, y si sube por encima de 20 (los 20 son fáciles) pues mejor.



Que webox tienes 

Los 20 leuros son una capitalización de +130.000 millones de leuros.


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 Ago 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Está el SP para meterle un largo en 32(c)



Vaya ::


----------



## bertok (30 Ago 2013)

Ahora es absurdo se va a disparar la volatilidad.

El lunes se monta la de dios es cristo.

Los gringos vuelven a sacar al hombre del saco a pasear.


----------



## atman (30 Ago 2013)

Gekko_ dijo:


> No sé cual es la solución al problema Sirio y desde luego que condeno el uso de armas químicas. Pero lo que si creo es que la solución no pasa porque los americanos vayan por su cuenta y riesgo a meter allí sus hocicos, pasándose por el forro cualquier resolución internacional y lo mas probable que consiguiendo calentar los ánimos en los paises vecinos, haciendo que aumente aún mas el odio hacia occidente del que ya por si tienen.
> 
> Y es que los americanos tienen un morro considerable. Ahora se hacen los escandalizados porque un ejército use armas químicas, y sin embargo no recuerdan que ellos son los únicos que en toda la historia han usado armamento nuclear, bombardeando 2 ciudades japonesas en las que se llevaron por delante todo lo que allí había vivo. Les importó un carajo que allí hubiera civiles, mujeres y niños. Los masacraron a todos.
> 
> Y ahora van de sheriff del mundo, dando lecciones éticas y morales.



Y armas químicas, no se olvide de la dioxina del agente naranja...


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 Ago 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> OJO en minutos sale Kerry en TV anunciando pruebas para justificar el ataque preventivo
> Ya se ha liado :-(
> 
> Edito: por cierto que pelazo tiene John Kerry



¿Dónde lo estás viendo?

---------- Post added 30-ago-2013 at 19:16 ----------

Estoy dentro en 32.66... vuelvo de la cocina y bum! suerte que iba sin SL
Ahora a cabalgar 

Edit: Vaya movida.... fuera 35.5


----------



## ponzi (30 Ago 2013)

Hoy es el cumple de Bufett y que mejor forma de celebrarlo que con bajadas en los indices

http://es.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Warren_Buffett

Leyendo el libro de Vargas se dan detalles bastante curiosos,como que buffett con tan solo 20 años acudia a juntas generales de accionistas a modo de diversion


----------



## amago45 (30 Ago 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ¿Dónde lo estás viendo?





CNN pero tve24 horas lo echa también.
Pasamos a DEFCON-3, que si han gaseado, que tiene evidencias pero que la única solución es política, que si hubiera ataques serían limitados sin poner 'american boots' o 'american boobs' en territorio Syrio (esto último no lo entendí bién, soy duro de oido en inglés)


----------



## ponzi (30 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Que webox tienes
> 
> Los 20 leuros son una capitalización de +130.000 millones de leuros.



Recompraron acciones.A 20 aunque se acerca no llega a los 100.000 mill.No es que vaya a ser la panacea como inversion y tiene algun problemilla pero a estos precios si se puede considerar una inversion.Yo estimo que con dividendos incluidos de aqui a 3-5 años estaremos hablando de un 8%-12% tae,dependera en gran medida del buen o mal hacer del consejo.


----------



## Ajetreo (30 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Hoy es el cumple de Bufett y que mejor forma de celebrarlo que con bajadas en los indices
> 
> 
> Leyendo el libro de Vargas se dan detalles bastante curiosos,como que buffett con tan solo 20 años acudia a juntas generales de accionistas a modo de diversion



Y Le dejaban entrar....... Ya llevaba corbata con esa edad?.


----------



## bertok (30 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Recompraron acciones.A 20 aunque se acerca no llega a los 100.000 mill.No es que vaya a ser la panacea como inversion y tiene algun problemilla pero a estos precios si se puede considerar una inversion.Yo estimo que con dividendos incluidos de aqui a 3-5 años estaremos hablando de un 8%-12% tae,dependera en gran medida del buen o mal hacer del consejo.



La cifra de 130.000 con millones de USD.


----------



## ponzi (30 Ago 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> CNN pero tve24 horas lo echa también.
> Pasamos a DEFCON-3, que si han gaseado, que tiene evidencias pero que la única solución es política, que si hubiera ataques serían limitados sin poner 'american boots' o 'american boobs' en territorio Syrio (esto último no lo entendí bién, soy duro de oido en inglés)



Lo de Siria tiene muy mala pinta,pero es que no es algo nuevo.Llevaremos como 3-4 años de guerra por casi todo oriente y otros 3 años minimo de guerrillas focalizadas en determinados paises.Aquello es el madmax


----------



## ponzi (30 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> La cifra de 130.000 con millones de USD.



Entonces si que es correcta.Yo soy realista y con 47000 mill de deuda y ofreciendo un servicio comodity pues no les veo yo a corto plazo acercandose a los 20.A medio plazo los 14 si son factibles


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Lo de Siria tiene muy mala pinta,pero es que no es algo nuevo.Llevaremos como 3-4 años de guerra por casi todo oriente y otros 3 años minimo de guerrillas focalizadas en determinados paises.Aquello es el madmax



Es la forma que escogieron para salir de la crisis de los años 30.

---------- Post added 30-ago-2013 at 19:41 ----------

Ponzi, ves Iberdrola tocando los 3,8?


----------



## bertok (30 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Entonces si que es correcta.Yo soy realista y con 47000 mill de deuda y ofreciendo un servicio comodity pues no les veo yo a corto plazo acercandose a los 20.A medio plazo los 14 si son factibles



Habrá que sumar la deuda de lo que van a comprar en Alemania ....


----------



## ponzi (30 Ago 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Y Le dejaban entrar....... Ya llevaba corbata con esa edad?.



Por lo visto si,lo narra Vargas Llosa en el libro.En 1950 Buffett con tan solo 20 años acudio a la junta de Trust Company.Esa junta fue especial,a diferencia de otras donde ningun accionista preguntaba nada a los ejecutivos,una figura alargada y esbelta les sometio a un interrogatorio que les puso contra las cuerdas.Buffet impresionado se acerco a esa persona,era walter schloss,con 34 años y le conto que trabajaba para ben graham.Aunque warren ya conocia "el inversor inteligente" fue en ese momento cuando arraigo la idea de que tenia que ser discipulo suyo.


----------



## bertok (30 Ago 2013)

[YOUTUBE]U-DGAQZsgIE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ponzi (30 Ago 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Es la forma que escogieron para salir de la crisis de los años 30.
> 
> ---------- Post added 30-ago-2013 at 19:41 ----------
> 
> Ponzi, ves Iberdrola tocando los 3,8?



Si hay panico perfectamente.Por debajo de 3,8 es un buen precio.Pensar que iberdrola contablemente vale 5,3 pero que esta endeudada,cuanto mas abajo compres y mas baje el apalancamiento mayor sera tu rentabilidad,de entrar es mejor por debajo de 3,8,ademas Brasil supongo que les afectara en la cuenta de resultados.Es un negocio con una rentabilidad media pero que tiene importantes barreras de entrada.


----------



## vmmp29 (30 Ago 2013)

buen fin de semana a tod@s
a Siria le van a declarar la guerra aquellos que dicen luchar contra el terror........
alguien entiende que si vas ganando una guerra no necesitas utilizar armas químicas ?
me pregunto quienes (ciudadanos pueden creer esa tontería 

ahh se olvidaba los europeos se han apuntado a la fiesta antes de que Kerry tosiera
menuda pandilla(2 0 3 zona económica en importancia) ja, ja


----------



## HisHoliness (30 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Hoy es el cumple de Bufett y que mejor forma de celebrarlo que con bajadas en los indices
> 
> Warren Buffett - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> Leyendo el libro de Vargas se dan detalles bastante curiosos,como que buffett con tan solo 20 años acudia a juntas generales de accionistas a modo de diversion



Eso también lo hice yo. Con menos de 20. Fui a Madrid solo para la junta general de accionistas de Repsol.


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 Ago 2013)

Y la gráfica de GT de TEF, a 7 leuros :baba: fap fap fap

No la veo tan abajo, pero si toca los 9,6€ compro a long term.


----------



## bertok (30 Ago 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Y la gráfica de GT de TEF, a 7 leuros :baba: fap fap fap
> 
> No la veo tan abajo, pero si toca los 9,6€ compro a long term.



En ese nivel se juega los próximos años ...

Paciencia, el movimiento lo marcará.

---------- Post added 30-ago-2013 at 18:14 ----------

Uuuuuffff lo que he encontrado

[YOUTUBE]mUZ-8o5Px3M[/YOUTUBE]

Da igual, la perdono :baba::baba::baba:


----------



## pipoapipo (30 Ago 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> buen fin de semana a tod@s
> a Siria le van a declarar la guerra aquellos que dicen luchar contra el terror........
> alguien entiende que si vas ganando una guerra no necesitas utilizar armas químicas ?
> me pregunto quienes (ciudadanos pueden creer esa tontería
> ...



es q es eso (hablo sin estar muy pendiente del tema ni seguir el hilo de burbuja) pero el q estaba ganando la guerra es el lado "oficialista"..... lo raro es q con libia fue solo q le privaron de sus aviones y helicopteros.... pero aqui dicen bombardeos selectivos

para mi la unica credibilidad de todo esto es por lo q dijo Medicos Sin Fronteras, pero la cosa es ver quien disparo el gas, q eso no es aun seguro

se cargaran los radares y hangares "por error"? 

el dirigente sirio no es trigo limpio pero siria se convertiria como tunez y egipto en otro avispero....... la unica ventaja para USA es q aislaria a hizbula y a iran pero para lograr eso se ha cargado el status quo q le favorecia en tunez y egipto..... y a cambio de "acercarse" a libia ha llenado el sahel de grupos terroristas

al final como se ha dicho en el hilo, algunos parece q juegan a juegos de rol-estrategia.... pero con la gente muriendo de verdad


----------



## Janus (30 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Que webox tienes
> 
> Los 20 leuros son una capitalización de +130.000 millones de leuros.



Más de 100.000 se valora el tema de Vodafone en USA.
Subirá y llevaremos los dividendos y sobre todo estará el dinero protegido.

---------- Post added 30-ago-2013 at 20:37 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> Recompraron acciones.A 20 aunque se acerca no llega a los 100.000 mill.No es que vaya a ser la panacea como inversion y tiene algun problemilla pero a estos precios si se puede considerar una inversion.Yo estimo que con dividendos incluidos de aqui a 3-5 años estaremos hablando de un 8%-12% tae,dependera en gran medida del buen o mal hacer del consejo.



Es más simple, saben que el negocio no va a ser espectacular por lo que la única forma de atraer dinero es incentivarlo con dividendos del 8% hacia arriba. Eso lo van a hacer sí o sí y en ese momento volverán decenas de miles de millones de fondos soberanos y de pensiones que tirarán del valor hacia arriba. Y no lo van a hacer porque el negocio sea explosivo operativamente si no porque es un sitio con buena calificación de rating y que renta de puta madre.

Es un tema de movimiento de capitales. Y como se menee el mercado a cuenta de las OPAS de conquista usana o concentración europea, los 24 está asegurados porque el mecanismo para que no te den por el culo, es tenerle muy alto para que los demás no lleguen.

---------- Post added 30-ago-2013 at 20:40 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> Lo de Siria tiene muy mala pinta,pero es que no es algo nuevo.Llevaremos como 3-4 años de guerra por casi todo oriente y otros 3 años minimo de guerrillas focalizadas en determinados paises.Aquello es el madmax



Yo apoyo totalmente la respuesta usana y abogo por una respuesta sumamente contundente, brutal y coercitiva para sentar un antecedente, siempre y cuando no implique a civiles.

Es una verguenza que se pulan de golpe a tantos niños y civiles indefensos porque a un sucnormal se le pone del rabo. Y también muy lamentable lo que se lee por algunos hilos en donde el odio a lo usano prevalece sobre cualquier argumento y demuestra una falta de criterio enorme.

Cuando el atentado de los trenes de Madrid bien que quería la gente que la inteligencia usana ayudara a esclarecer el caso.


----------



## alimon (30 Ago 2013)

Al hilo del tema de Siria. 

Yo, que soy muy mal pensado, y alejándome del drama humano que supone,

Dado lo que ha anunciado kerry, me queda bastante claro que les van a meter a los Sirios pero ya.

Viendo el Timing de la operación, los inspectores de la ONU abandonan el pais a lo largo del sábado.

Domingo y lunes festivos en USA. 

Teniendo en cuenta los ataques anteriores (irak, libia.......) éstos se inician normalmente en horario de tarde/noche en los paises árabes, bien entrada la tarde en europa, que curiosamente coincide con el horario de máxima audiencia televisiva en la costa este (alli el Prime time no es a las 22:00h como en España, sino mucho antes)

Desde Irak, este tipo de "intervenciones" además de motivos políticos, enérgeticos, geoestratégicos...... tienen un componente importante de show y espéctaculo para las masas (son televisados en directo, 24 horas, CNN, NBC, ABC y su puta madre........) 

Encima lunes festivo, con lo cual, además de llenar horas de TV, evitan el pato negro que suele suponer en las bolsas el estallido de un conflicto. Pato negro que dura el primer o máxime el segundo día, si las cosas van muy mal.

Lo normal, es ataque, desplome ese día o al día siguiente, mensaje de que todo está controlado, y peponazo el segundo día.

Atacando el domingo tarde, le pasan el pato a los europeos, que hundirían sus mercados sin duda el lunes, especialmente en la apertura. 

A lo largo del día se van soltando mensajes tranquilizadores, y el martes abren los USA con un peponazo de órdago.

Así matan dos pájaros de un tiro.




Solo son pajas mentales,no me hagan mucho caso, solo planteo la posibilidad.


----------



## bertok (30 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Más de 100.000 se valora el tema de Vodafone en USA.
> Subirá y llevaremos los dividendos y sobre todo estará el dinero protegido.
> 
> ---------- Post added 30-ago-2013 at 20:37 ----------
> ...



Déjalo, si la cotización de Timofónica depende de esos argumentos vas jodido.

Más sensato lo que dice Ponzi, un par de años de dividendos y pulirlas en los 13-14 en caso de no girar el mercado a la baja.


----------



## Janus (30 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Entonces si que es correcta.Yo soy realista y con 47000 mill de deuda y ofreciendo un servicio comodity pues no les veo yo a corto plazo acercandose a los 20.A medio plazo los 14 si son factibles



Te voy a hacer la cuenta rápida ::

-El negocio bien apretadito y exprimiendo a los clientes (con precios regulados al alza) y a los proveedores (para ahorrar algún que otro mil millón) le puede dar 4 euros más perfectamente.
-El establecimiento de un refuerzo del dividendo y planes de recompras de acciones le puede meter otros 4 euros.
-El deal-flow que empapará Europa cuando los usanos saquen la manguera a pasear o en su defecto el encarecimiento en Europa para protegerse de OPAS ............. puede generar otros 4 euros.

En total 12 euros de reward más (estamos hablando de 4 años) un dividendo acumulado de 4 euros, nos ponemos en 16 euros. Es más del 150% de reward y el dinero muy bien protegido de las fauces carniceras de los *P*redators *P*atrios.


----------



## bertok (30 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Te voy a hacer la cuenta rápida ::
> 
> -El negocio bien apretadito y exprimiendo a los clientes (con precios regulados al alza) y a los proveedores (para ahorrar algún que otro mil millón) le puede dar 4 euros más perfectamente.
> -El establecimiento de un refuerzo del dividendo y planes de recompras de acciones le puede meter otros 4 euros.
> ...



En España poco más van a sacar y no hacen más que perder cuota de mercado. Suma el bujero de Brasil durante unos pocos años ...

El refuerzo del dividendo no creas que va a ir muy allá porque tienen que seguir reduciendo la deuda para mantener el rating crediticio.


----------



## Janus (30 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Déjalo, si la cotización de Timofónica depende de esos argumentos vas jodido.
> 
> Más sensato lo que dice Ponzi, un par de años de dividendos y pulirlas en los 13-14 en caso de no girar el mercado a la baja.



Te dejas llevar por el pesimismo macro y no conoces el desfalco general de los bolsillos españoles a cuenta de TimoF.

Lo mismo que decías con Gamesa: acertaste en que la empresa es una puta mierda pero de lo que estábamos hablando era de la bolsa.

En FCC también te hemos leído en plan apocalíptico y siendo una mierda de dudosa viabilidad, esto de lo que va es que que el dinero entra y sale.

No os recomiendo que os volváis tan fundamentalistas porque cualquier empresa tiene sombras suficientes como para ser desechada.

---------- Post added 30-ago-2013 at 20:52 ----------




bertok dijo:


> En España poco más van a sacar y no hacen más que perder cuota de mercado. Suma el bujero de Brasil durante unos pocos años ...
> 
> El refuerzo del dividendo no creas que va a ir muy allá porque tienen que seguir reduciendo la deuda para mantener el rating crediticio.





Te pongo un apunte: el CEO en España está muy valorado en la empresa porque le han dado el encargo de que mejora la rentabilidad y la caja (la cuota de mercado por servicios está en un plano menos estratégico) y lo que ha hecho es ahorrar más de 1,400M (sí, mil cuatrocientos millones de euros) al año a cuenta de dejar de invertir en ciertos temas, anular la subvención de móviles, apretar a proveedores de toda índole (en especial a los de provisión de infraestructura en redes troncales).



Y no has caído en la cuenta de que van a comprar Digital + por lo que:

-Nos vamos a forrar en Prisa.
-El negocio B2C de contenidos en TimoF va a explotar hacia arriba

::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Janus, TODAS las guerras implican a los civiles,todas. Un ejemplín, en el que no muere directamente civiles. Vienen aquí, meten 100 pepinazos y se cargan infraestructuras, contaminan el terreno, se cargan museos, etc.

¿Pero quién se cargó a los civiles y niños indefensos? Sólo un pedazo de sucnormal usaría armas químicas hoy en día. Se te echa todo dios encima!

No es odio a lo usano, es pensar críticamente (otros en cambio si que odian lo usano pero eso es otro tema). Yo admiro como hacen los usanos las cosas buenas, de hecho quiero irme allá a currar. Pero en los últimos años hay que reconocer que no son muy fiables (¿armas de destrucción masiva en iraq?).

En fin, a ver como salimos de esta.


----------



## bertok (30 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Te dejas llevar por el pesimismo macro y no conoces el desfalco general de los bolsillos españoles a cuenta de TimoF.
> 
> Lo mismo que decías con Gamesa: acertaste en que la empresa es una puta mierda pero de lo que estábamos hablando era de la bolsa.
> 
> ...



Jombre, admitirás que se discrepe contigo :ouch::ouch::ouch:

Si tan excesivas te parecen mi opiniones, te aseguro que a mí me parece igual de excesivo el optimismo que trasladas cuando posteas de bolsa. Igual de excesivo es la jatonada que has soltado sobre los 26 aurelios de Timofónica.

Igual de contentos, yo en tu caso compraba unas pocas más el lunes. Yo me espero un poco más.

No te pongas tan a la defensiva, si yo estuviera tan seguro le metía un chorro de dinero para multiplicarlo.

---------- Post added 30-ago-2013 at 19:02 ----------




Janus dijo:


> Te dejas llevar por el pesimismo macro y no conoces el desfalco general de los bolsillos españoles a cuenta de TimoF.
> 
> Lo mismo que decías con Gamesa: acertaste en que la empresa es una puta mierda pero de lo que estábamos hablando era de la bolsa.
> 
> ...



Sabes igual que yo que es pan para hoy y hambre para mañana. Es cortoplacismo y la sangría de clientes sigue.

Mira lo que le pasó a DTE en Alemania en el proceso de liberalización del mercado y hatsa donde cayó su cuota de mercado. Piensa en el mismo escenario para TEF.

Y Prisa, ya sé que cuando hagan la operación de malvender los pocos activos de valor que tienen, subirá a lo bestia. Pero sabes que estos valores no son mi tipo de inversión.


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 Ago 2013)

Alabado sea el profeta Janus, el nos sacará de la trinchera y nos llevará a las plusvalías prometidas, donde manan las boobs y los yates, la comunión plena con el reward (Janus 21,1-7)


----------



## atman (30 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Jombre, admitirás que se discrepe contigo :ouch::ouch::ouch:
> 
> Si tan excesivas te parecen mi opiniones, te aseguro que a mí me parece igual de excesivo el optimismo que trasladas cuando posteas de bolsa. Igual de excesivo es la jatonada que has soltado sobre los 26 aurelios de Timofónica.
> 
> ...



Bertok... que Janus ya avisó, bastante por sorpresa, añado, de que le había metido una pasta... Yo comparto los argumentos de Janus pero no sus números, que tambien me parecen algo optimistas. Así que tambien esperaré un poco, a ver si podemos mejorar un poco los números... Pero poco...

Luego, nos guardamos los post y dentro de 3-4 años los sacamos y medimos... 


...Y no se enzarcen, coño, que parecen novios...


Esperando cierres de los pocos largos que haya... esperemos que los cortos no hayan lo propio... jodíos...


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 Ago 2013)

Déjalos que discutan, siempre lo hacen con argumentos y profundizando en sus opiniones. A mi me resulta muy didáctico y enriquecedor.










atman dijo:


> Bertok... que Janus ya avisó, bastante por sorpresa, añado, de que le había metido una pasta... Yo comparto los argumentos de Janus pero no sus números, que tambien me parecen algo optimistas. Así que tambien esperaré un poco, a ver si podemos mejorar un poco los números... Pero poco...
> 
> Luego, nos guardamos los post y dentro de 3-4 años los sacamos y medimos...
> 
> ...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> This is the game
> 
> *[CAC40]*



Me autocito para pegarme pre-siyalodecíayo y actualizar el gráfiquín. (con dos tildes, si)

*[CAC40]*







Me adelante un 1%....:no: :no:


----------



## bertok (30 Ago 2013)

atman dijo:


> Bertok... que Janus ya avisó, bastante por sorpresa, añado, de que le había metido una pasta... Yo comparto los argumentos de Janus pero no sus números, que tambien me parecen algo optimistas. Así que tambien esperaré un poco, a ver si podemos mejorar un poco los números... Pero poco...
> 
> Luego, nos guardamos los post y dentro de 3-4 años los sacamos y medimos...
> 
> ...



2 no se enzarzan si uno no quiere, y yo no lo voy a hacer.

Timofónica estará en gran parte de las carteras de medio plazo y yo también la tengo en el punto de mira. Pero lo de 16 leuros de reward en 4 años .....

¿Puede ser posible?. Sí en un nuevo ciclo primario alcista y dudo mucho que sea porque el negocio tira arriba de forma contundente.

Me parece mucho más sensato hablar de la acción a 14 leuros y 1,3 leuros de dividendo en 2 años. Estamos hablando de un 50% en unos 2 años y eso es mucha pasta ..... siempre que el mercado rompa al alza que está por ver.

Pero todas las opiniones tiene cabida. Si yo lo viera tan claro, compraba más ::::::

Suerte a todos.

---------- Post added 30-ago-2013 at 19:22 ----------




R3v3nANT dijo:


> Déjalos que discutan, siempre lo hacen con argumentos y profundizando en sus opiniones. A mi me resulta muy didáctico y enriquecedor.



Cacho perro, tú está pillado en Timofónica ....


----------



## Janus (30 Ago 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Alabado sea el profeta Janus, el nos sacará de la trinchera y nos llevará a las plusvalías prometidas, donde manan las boobs y los yates, la comunión plena con el reward (Janus 21,1-7)



Llevo un track que al menos alguno tiene que quedarse pensativo.

La trinchera era un lugar de paso y no definitiva::

En los 26 no tomamos unos cubatas y nos reímos un tanto de los tresmiles ibexianos.



---------- Post added 30-ago-2013 at 21:29 ----------




atman dijo:


> Bertok... que Janus ya avisó, bastante por sorpresa, añado, de que le había metido una pasta... Yo comparto los argumentos de Janus pero no sus números, que tambien me parecen algo optimistas. Así que tambien esperaré un poco, a ver si podemos mejorar un poco los números... Pero poco...
> 
> Luego, nos guardamos los post y dentro de 3-4 años los sacamos y medimos...
> 
> ...





Bueno, no hace falta cogérsela con papel de fumar. Quien dice 22 dice 18 y siguen sabiendo igual de ricos.

De lo que nadie habla es que la estrategia no persigue fundamentalmente ese objetivo, LA ESTRATEGIA PERSIGUE NO TENER DINERO EN DEPOSITOS QUE SERÁN "SOMETIDOS A QUITAS". De eso nadie habla y me está empezando a parecer que hay muchos que están a por uvas.


----------



## bertok (30 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Llevo un track que al menos alguno tiene que quedarse pensativo.
> 
> La trinchera era un lugar de paso y no definitiva::
> 
> ...



La humirdá jatuna por delante ::

Lo de la trinchera ya es un tema manoseado. Salí y pillé en IBE y lo canté. La trinchera es para el medio y largo plazo y ahora no tengo ninguna posición. No me escondo por ello ...

Ojalá llegue a 26, estaré dentro pero más arriba de 11,8 o más abajo de 9,6.

Te repito que suerte 8:


----------



## Janus (30 Ago 2013)

La fortaleza de Tesla es brutal y apabullante. Hacia años que no veía nada igual. Es constante, un chorrazo infinito de dinero que entra y entra independientemente del precio.
Una cosa es subir, corregir, amagar, disparar. Muchos valores hacen eso. Pero Tesla está siendo un poco diferente porque dura en el tiempo, no corrige ni un 2% y es un chorreo controlado en timeframe de 15 minutos. No dejan que le den estopa ni una hora seguida. Enseguida aparecen los 100M usd de rigor para barrer posiciones hacia arriba.


----------



## darwinn (30 Ago 2013)

Yo también la espero más abajo, como BME.

By the way, ANR poca fortaleza muestra


----------



## BlueLaser (30 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> La fortaleza de Tesla es brutal y apabullante. Hacia años que no veía nada igual. Es constante, un chorrazo infinito de dinero que entra y entra independientemente del precio.
> Una cosa es subir, corregir, amagar, disparar. Muchos valores hacen eso. Pero Tesla está siendo un poco diferente porque dura en el tiempo, no corrige ni un 2% y es un chorreo controlado en timeframe de 15 minutos. No dejan que le den estopa ni una hora seguida. Enseguida aparecen los 100M usd de rigor para barrer posiciones hacia arriba.



Buenaaaaas...

Pregunta de pardillo pompero: En que ventanilla venden Teslas? Es buen valor para medio/largo o mejor para especular a corto?

Gracias!


----------



## Gekko_ (30 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Yo apoyo totalmente la respuesta usana y abogo por una respuesta sumamente contundente, brutal y coercitiva para sentar un antecedente, siempre y cuando no implique a civiles.
> 
> Es una verguenza que se pulan de golpe a tantos niños y civiles indefensos porque a un sucnormal se le pone del rabo. Y también muy lamentable lo que se lee por algunos hilos en donde el odio a lo usano prevalece sobre cualquier argumento y demuestra una falta de criterio enorme.
> 
> Cuando el atentado de los trenes de Madrid bien que quería la gente que la inteligencia usana ayudara a esclarecer el caso.



Janus, entiendo que discrepes y seas proamericano, lo cual me parece respetable, pero creo que el hecho de que tu pienses de una manera no implica que estés en posesión de la verdad absoluta. Creo que las opiniones diferentes a las tuyas son igualmente respetables.

A mi me gusta desarrollar mis opiniones en base a hechos. Por ejemplo, yo pienso que a EEUU, en realidad el pueblo Sirio le importa 3 pimientos ¿porqué pienso eso? porque llevan en guerra civil 2 años y los americanos hasta hace 2 días no han movido un dedo. Lo hacen ahora, supuestamente porque es intolerable el uso de armas químicas (y lo es, desde luego), pero desde luego que también es cierto que ellos son los menos indicados para dar lecciones al mundo sobre el hecho de que no hay que usar armamento no convencional. ¿O es que EEUU condenó a Harry Truman con algún tipo de castigo penal por ordenar aquella masacre con armas nucleares?. 

Yo no tengo odio a los americanos, he estado allí muchas veces, pero creo que van en plan perdonavidas y no me gusta el plan que llevan tipo "como yo tenga interés ya podeis portaros como yo os diga o me iré allí y os meteré en vereda". Eso a mi no me gusta.

Ellos van a un sitio y actúan saltándose las normas internacionales a la torera, como si estuvieran por encima del bien y del mal, como si eso no fuera con ellos. La última intervención americana justa fue en 1991 con la primera guerra de Irak. Fueron allí por una causa justa, amparada por todos los organismos internacionales.

Desde entonces, han ido de perdonavidas, en muchos casos exclusivamente por intereses económicos, y han dejado el terreno donde han ido como un erial. En Irak fueron la segunda vez a hacerse con el control de los pozos de petróleo. Entraron, bombardearon, y una vez conseguido lo que buscaban se han pirado dejando aquello como un polvorín, como un territorio donde los chiies y los sunies se están matando a bombazo limpio. 

Afganistán: otro puto caos. Espérate a que se vayan de ahí, lo que van a tardar en que haya otro conflicto civil entre las tribus de allí. 

En Libia gobernaba un dictador, un sátrapa con el que desde luego no comulgo. Pero a los paises europeos el pueblo libio les daba igual. Libia es un pais muy goloso, muy rico en recursos naturales. Y la concesión de la explotación del petróleo a los países que prestaron su ayuda para derrocar a Gadafi y también, el poder apropiarse del pastizal que Gadafi tenía metido en Europa, era una tarta muy rica.

Comienza la batalla por el petróleo libio - Público.es

En esta película no hay ningún bueno.


----------



## Janus (30 Ago 2013)

El SP tiene dificultades por romper por abajo y rebota constantemente. Hay que verlo porque en cualquier momento puede dejar de rebotar porque también es cierto que no revienta por arriba.

Pero Tesla es otro tema, ha cerrado subiendo mucho y enchufando dinero a lo bestia.


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Cacho perro, tú está pillado en Timofónica ....



Este año no me he metido en acciones, solo los mete saca en PRS. Hasta octubre no tengo liquidez y más como sabes ahora que me estoy metiendo en plata física, espero a la ostia tras las elecciones alemanas para hacer cartera a largo, pero si tocamos antes los niveles entraré con CFDs y ya haré el canje por acciones.


----------



## Janus (30 Ago 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Buenaaaaas...
> 
> Pregunta de pardillo pompero: En que ventanilla venden Teslas? Es buen valor para medio/largo o mejor para especular a corto?
> 
> Gracias!



Es alcista y como tal solo admite posiciones alcistas. Podemos decir que está caro, claramente burbujeado pero eso poco importa cuando se trabaja con stop loss. Lo pueden llevar por encima de 200 usd y se quedan tan panchos. Hace mucho tiempo que se volvió irracional y eso no ha dejado de generar amplias plusvalías.

---------- Post added 30-ago-2013 at 22:30 ----------




Gekko_ dijo:


> Janus, entiendo que discrepes y seas proamericano, lo cual me parece respetable, pero creo que el hecho de que tu pienses de una manera no implica que estés en posesión de la verdad absoluta. Creo que las opiniones diferentes a las tuyas son igualmente respetables.
> 
> A mi me gusta desarrollar mis opiniones en base a hechos. Por ejemplo, yo pienso que a EEUU, en realidad el pueblo Sirio le importa 3 pimientos ¿porqué pienso eso? porque llevan en guerra civil 2 años y los americanos hasta hace 2 días no han movido un dedo. Lo hacen ahora, supuestamente porque es intolerable el uso de armas químicas (y lo es, desde luego), pero desde luego que también es cierto que ellos son los menos indicados para dar lecciones al mundo sobre el hecho de que no hay que usar armamento no convencional. ¿O es que EEUU condenó a Harry Truman con algún tipo de castigo penal por ordenar aquella masacre con armas nucleares?.
> 
> ...





Bueno, entonces podemos decir que es reprobable que no lo hicieran antes?, eso deja fuera de duda que tengan que actuar ahora?.

Ya sé que es por interés, eso es obvio y más en una situación en la que los rebeldes vienen a ser algo similar a los radicales de Al Qaeda.
Pero eso no quiere decir, que el asesino presidente merezca que le corten el cuello. Que había que haberlo hecho antes y con muchos más ..... totalmente de acuerdo.


----------



## bertok (30 Ago 2013)

Patapaaaaaaalo

[YOUTUBE]eZ7ztxb2rOA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 Ago 2013)

Se acaba agosto y hay que volver a las buenas costumbres de los viernes, coches y mujeres. Sorry, Chinito :rolleye:







---------- Post added 30-ago-2013 at 22:45 ----------


----------



## bertok (30 Ago 2013)

Os saluda maya bertok :baba:





---------- Post added 30-ago-2013 at 20:49 ----------


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 Ago 2013)

Pon una rubia en condiciones ::


----------



## bertok (30 Ago 2013)

you choose ...


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 Ago 2013)

Qué pasen un buen finde y recordad: abrir nuevo hilo antes de septiembre o no poder hilo mítico supone:


----------



## BlueLaser (30 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Os saluda maya bertok :baba:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hola Maya! Unas fantas?


----------



## Gekko_ (30 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Bueno, entonces podemos decir que es reprobable que no lo hicieran antes?, eso deja fuera de duda que tengan que actuar ahora?.
> 
> Ya sé que es por interés, eso es obvio y más en una situación en la que los rebeldes vienen a ser algo similar a los radicales de Al Qaeda.
> Pero eso no quiere decir, que el asesino presidente merezca que le corten el cuello. Que había que haberlo hecho antes y con muchos más ..... totalmente de acuerdo.



Yo solo digo que habrá que buscar una solución, pero no que EEUU actúe por su cuenta y riesgo, yendo a un país a bombardearle y después allá te las apañes, haciéndolo sin ninguna resolución internacional que justifique la acción y que determine un plan de actuación, un objetivo a conseguir. 

Quieren ir allí , meterles unos pepinos (algunos de los cuales irá mal dirigidos y se llevarán a unos civiles como suele pasar), y luego me piro y os dejo que sigais con lo vuestro. Ya ha dicho Obama que va a ser algo muy puntual. Siguen empeñados en el ataque, incluso aunque su mayor aliado haya decidido posicionarse en contra.

El ataque porque si y por mi cuenta y riesgo no lleva a nada, al contrario, hace que se genere un mayor odio a los americanos y hacia todo lo occidental. Cosas como esas generan un mayor extremismo y provocan que cada vez haya mas gente extremista dispuesta a devolver el golpe. 

Hasta el momento, ninguna de las intervenciones occidentales en paises musulmanes han servido para arreglar nada. En Irak y en Afganistán ya lo comentaba antes. En Libia, el gobierno actual controla Tripoli y poco mas. El resto de Libia son terrenos controlados por tribus por donde campan yihadistas a sus anchas.


----------



## Janus (30 Ago 2013)

Bueno, les traigo algo mejor que putillas inalcanzables.

Algo para que meneen el intelecto. A ver que careto se les queda ante este planteamiento impecable (en negrita lo que vamos añadiendo para facilitar la comprensión).


a=b

*a*.a=*a*.b =========================> a^2=a.b

*a^2*+a^2=*a^2*+a.b ================> 2.a^2=a^2+a.b

2.a^2*-2.a.b*=a^2+a.b*-2.a.b* ==========> 2.a^2-2.a.b=a^2-a.b

sacando factor común tenemos:

2.[a^2-a.b]=1.[a^2-a.b] de donde podemos suprimir a^2-a.b en toda la igualdad y queda

*2=1*

Pasen y jueguen :rolleye::rolleye::rolleye::rolleye:, es bastante fácil.


----------



## vermer (30 Ago 2013)

Gekko_ dijo:


> Yo solo digo que habrá que buscar una solución, pero no que EEUU actúe por su cuenta y riesgo, yendo a un país a bombardearle y después allá te las apañes, haciéndolo sin ninguna resolución internacional que justifique la acción y que determine un plan de actuación, un objetivo a conseguir.
> 
> Quieren ir allí , meterles unos pepinos (algunos de los cuales irá mal dirigidos y se llevarán a unos civiles como suele pasar), y luego me piro y os dejo que sigais con lo vuestro. Ya ha dicho Obama que va a ser algo muy puntual. Siguen empeñados en el ataque, incluso aunque su mayor aliado haya decidido posicionarse en contra.
> 
> ...



Lo que dices suena bien pero está fuera de la realidad, por desgracia. 
- Rusia u China son 2 países totalitarios que además buscan su hegemonía mundial
- Europa es un atajo de buenrollistas desunidos, estúpidos y acomplejados, que además recelan unos de otros. Son la mejor garantía para dictadores y terroristas de todo tipo.
- USA son unos HDLGP, pero son nuestros hp. Al menos tienen las pelotas de hacer algo aunque sea malo. Obviamente por interés particular y sí , son los chuletas del barrio..
- ONU: creo que es una organización que ampara todo tipo de dictadores. Basura.

Y no busquemos más porque no hay. No soy proyanki, pero Europa apesta a hipocresía y cobardía. IMHO

En definitiva: no hay solución. La intervención yanki creo que no será afortunada, pero es la menos mala de todas las intervenciones posibles... que no son ninguna más.

Es nuestro mundo asqueroso. Me mola más leeros sobre acciones....

PD: MENUDA MIERDECILLA DE POST ME HA SALIDO. CIRCULEN


----------



## Janus (30 Ago 2013)

Hay muchos fanáticos de Juegos de Tronos. A su voluntad:


----------



## Gekko_ (30 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Bueno, les traigo algo mejor que putillas inalcanzables.
> 
> Algo para que meneen el intelecto. A ver que careto se les queda ante este planteamiento impecable (en negrita lo que vamos añadiendo para facilitar la comprensión).
> 
> ...



Oiga, que como a=b , a^2-a.b = 0. 

El último paso no vale. :no:


----------



## darwinn (30 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Bueno, les traigo algo mejor que putillas inalcanzables.
> 
> Algo para que meneen el intelecto. A ver que careto se les queda ante este planteamiento impecable (en negrita lo que vamos añadiendo para facilitar la comprensión).
> 
> ...



No puede suprimir así porque el resultado de dentro del corchete (que se calcula antes de poder suprimir), es cero. Por tanto 0=0

Saludos

De todas formas lo de poner a=b me parece una tontería, ponga todo a y así no hay lío


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Bueno, les traigo algo mejor que putillas inalcanzables.
> 
> Algo para que meneen el intelecto. A ver que careto se les queda ante este planteamiento impecable (en negrita lo que vamos añadiendo para facilitar la comprensión).
> 
> ...



No se suprime Janus, se divide a izq y a der por a^2-a.b, pero eso no puedes hacerlo pues a=b->1/a^2-a.b.->inf y queda indeterminación.

1st approach


----------



## bertok (30 Ago 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Bueno, les traigo algo mejor que putillas inalcanzables.
> 
> Algo para que meneen el intelecto. A ver que careto se les queda ante este planteamiento impecable (en negrita lo que vamos añadiendo para facilitar la comprensión).
> 
> ...



Te perdiste la clase de Barrio Sésamo :ouch::ouch::ouch:

Así va España, quitamos lo que se nos pone del rabo y nos quedamos tan contentos.

[YOUTUBE]R1eTya0NyQE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (31 Ago 2013)

Dejando al payaso sucnormal del foro que siempre se mete donde no le llaman pero que se cuida siempre de comentar lo que otros hacen/dicen y él no se moja, efectivamente 
2.[a^2-a.b]=1.[a^2-a.b] pero no se puede suprimir los corchetes porque su división no es 1 ya que es cero entre cero. La trampa es que algo entre eso mismo es uno excepto cuando es indeterminación. El ponerlo con letritas persigue no caer en ello.

Si quieren nos curramos otro más complejo, pero que no aparezca el lumpero tocacojones.


----------



## egarenc (31 Ago 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Te perdiste la clase de Barrio Sésamo :ouch::ouch::ouch:
> 
> Así va España, quitamos lo que se nos pone del rabo y nos quedamos tan contentos.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]R1eTya0NyQE[/YOUTUBE]



bueno, Janus ya avisa en el post que es fácil de resolver.


----------



## vermer (31 Ago 2013)

Bertok y Janus son el Ying y el Yang. Cómo os gusta meteros el dedo en el ojo !! Os falta tiempo....Reconozco que me parto con ambos, pero daros un poco cariño público alguna vez, coñño!! 

Tengo un amigo de la zona de Picos de Europa (León) y me recuerda en todo a uno de los dos...jeje.


----------



## egarenc (31 Ago 2013)

vermer dijo:


> Bertok y Janus son el Ying y el Yang. Cómo os gusta meteros el dedo en el ojo !! Os falta tiempo....Reconozco que me parto con ambos, pero daros un poco cariño público alguna vez, coñño!!
> 
> Tengo un amigo de la zona de Picos de Europa (León) y me recuerda en todo a uno de los dos...jeje.



propongo colecta del jilo para pagarles unos pasajes, quizás resuelvan sus desencuentros. De todas formas, no me gusta que os ridiculizeis el uno al otro, dos personas civilizadas como vosotros deberíais estar por encima de eso.


----------



## ApoloCreed (31 Ago 2013)

Yo creo que el truco esta en el a=b,no hay indeterminación que valga,eso es para estimar limites de sucesiones,en una ecuación simple como esta 0/0=0

La igualdad no hay que despejarla por factor común,si a=b al final nos queda 2.0=1.0,y 0=0...poco mas hay que rascar aquí 8:

Es que ya en la ultima igualdad directamente no hay igualdad,tiene solución x=2x? Solo si x es 0,que es de hecho lo que se plantea ahí.

Otra cosa es que el tocho previo te deje tan aturdido que tu cerebro trague con lo que sea al final


----------



## wetpiñata (31 Ago 2013)

Menudo trompo se han marcado en el 1628 del sp al final de la sesión: pa' haberse matao!. Ese 1627 parece que va a funcionar... porque si no nos vamos a los 156x


----------



## mataresfacil (31 Ago 2013)

Me voy un rato y convertis esto en un hilo de matematicas? No pienso consentirlo.


---------- Post added 31-ago-2013 at 01:30 ----------

[/COLOR]Me voy un rato y convertis esto en un hilo de matematicas? No pienso consentirlo.







---------- Post added 31-ago-2013 at 01:31 ----------

Me voy un rato y convertis esto en un hilo de matematicas? No pienso consentirlo.


----------



## atman (31 Ago 2013)

Para los amantes de la temática zombie. No sé si estarán al tanto de este juego que saldrá el año que viene...

No, no son hormigas zombies. Son zombies-zombies, de los de toda la vida...

Presentación:
[YOUTUBE]KWASA7eNiLc[/YOUTUBE]

Paseo demo:
[YOUTUBE]VikNVBxps1Y[/YOUTUBE]

Web del lanzamiento:

DYING LIGHT


Tal vez lo mejor... o lo más novedoso, al menos para mí que no controlo nada el tema, va a ser que va a tener un modo zombie. Es decir, que el jugador no es el bueno, sino el trozo de carne sin alma...

(sí, he visto el video. No, no me lo compraré)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Ago 2013)

Se parece un montón a Dead Island, de hecho, por lo que veo en el vídeo diría que son casi iguales.

Ahh, leo que están hechos por misma compañía, han cambiado un poco la estructura del juego y yo que se más.

Proof Dying Light Is the Real Sequel to Dead Island - Giant Bomb

---------- Post added 31-ago-2013 at 09:40 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bertok dio con la solución a su manera. (refiriéndose al último paso)


----------



## R3v3nANT (31 Ago 2013)

El juego os irá bien para entrenar, ahora os hace falta una de estas








Calibre 40, nada de 9mm, y balas huecas, se necesita algo contundente. Cuando todo se vaya a la mierda y sea la ley del más fuerte no habrá zombies, serán humanos, quienes en primer lugar traten de arrebatarte lo que tengas y cuando ya no quede nada pasen a comer lo único que queda, carne de su propia especie ::
Plata, latunes, tierras..... no acapares nada si no puedes protegerlo.

Hoy sí me boobs al gimnasio 

Buenos días y tal.


----------



## pipoapipo (31 Ago 2013)

link interesante sobre siria

El ataque a Siria y el verdadero riesgo petrolero - Blogs de Lleno de Energía

pelicula interesante de la IIGM (no es americanada, es sueca, se deja ver y los paisajes son bonitos)

[YOUTUBE]EdJKd6lRQJU[/YOUTUBE]

spoiler: no sale ni un zombi en la pelicula ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Ago 2013)

pipoapipo dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Downloading....


----------



## R3v3nANT (31 Ago 2013)

¿Alguien tiene mano con Calopez para que banee al multinick del Jato?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Ago 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ¿Alguien tiene mano con Calopez para que banee al multinick del Jato?



¿Que ha pasado? ¿Cagando hilos?


----------



## paulistano (31 Ago 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ¿Alguien tiene mano con Calopez para que banee al multinick del Jato?



Perdón, llevo algo desconectado últimamente y leo por encima....

Por cotillear más que nada, a quién se refiere?? Al que abrió el hilo ayer??:S

Ya que pregunta por alguien que tenga mano con Calopez, pidamos el baneo del Jato y muerto el perro se acabó la rabia....oh, wait!!:rolleye:


----------



## R3v3nANT (31 Ago 2013)

El mismo, Paulistano. Yo ya lo he reportado.


----------



## Kennedy (31 Ago 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Compartiendo la opinión de que una guerra es lo peor, ¿qué solución le darían ustedes al problema sirio?
> ¿Dejar que sigan como hasta ahora matándose entre ellos? ¿Seguir haciendo reuniones que no sirven para nada? ¿Unos embargos que ya sabemos que los sufren los pobre ciudadanos y no los que ostentan el poder?



Es como la típica película americana en el que el malo es muy malo y siempre va de negro.
Primero los medios no dicen que es malo. 
Luego nos dicen que es muy malo.
Luego es un genocida.
No queda más remedio que acabar con él.
Se elimina al malo, todos felices y acaba la película.

El Mulá Homar, muy malo, escapa del mejor ejercito de la Historia en Mobilette... Y sigue sin aparecer...

Todavía buscamos las armas químicas y de destrucción masiva de Saddam Hussein, al que más del 80% de los usanos cree responsable del 11s...

Gadafi, además de muy malo, era un idiota pues no se le ocurre otra cosa que lanzar misiles a civiles en una manifestación... poco después de intentar implantar un dinar de oro en el norte de África...

Assad tambien es muy malo e imbécil, y lanza químicos y napalm contra civiles...


Eso sin tener en cuenta que:

Unos tíos que no saben llevar una avioneta, con cuchillos de plástico en mano, estrellan aviones comerciales contra rascacielos y centro de mando militar con una maniobra que no podría hacer ni un caza...

Los rascacielos de acero se derrumban por el impacto y el incendio, mientras la torre windsor, española, aguanta 24 horas las llamas... Y por la tarde la torre 7, sin incendio y sin impacto de avión, también se derrumba...

Osama, el gran satán, es encontrado 9 años después viendo vídeos porno, es liquidado y lanzado al mar...


¿Quién es el perturbado guionista de todo esto???


Nos cuelan noticias inverosímiles una tras otra.
Y antes de que podamos pensar si nos la están metiendo doblada, nos lanzan unas cuantas noticias más.
La propaganda nazi es la prehistoria comparada con la propaganda actual.


Probablemente ni Saddam, ni Gadafi, ni Assad son tan malos ni tan idiotas como nos han dicho. Pero es igual. Ahora le toca a Siria, y en poco tiempo le tocará a Irán.


----------



## bertok (31 Ago 2013)

Kennedy dijo:


> Es como la típica película americana en el que el malo es muy malo y siempre va de negro.
> Primero los medios no dicen que es malo.
> Luego nos dicen que es muy malo.
> Luego es un genocida.
> ...



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

y luego nos llaman conspiranoicos ::

La inmensa mayoría de la población de occidente pasa por la vida sin enterarse de nada. Son simples muppets programadas para trabajar y enriquecer a sus patrones. Se contentan con tener para comer, un coche y poder follar varias veces a la semana a una visillera que desde hace unas décadas se tuvo que incorporar al mercado laboral por aquello de la realización personal en el trabajo cuando la realidad es que se necesitaba nueva hornada de carne para abaratar la mano de obra.

El chiringo no aguanta más en las condiciones actuales. Han puesto un negro para liderar la transición hacia un mundo más desigual y de mayores abusos.

La vida es mu perra y tal vez todo el sufrimiento que causa nigga-man lo sufra en sus carnes. Tiene a medio planeta como enemigo.


----------



## pipoapipo (31 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Downloading....



se puede ver en ese link.... esta completa y buena calidad.... mañana la pasaran en el paramount channel..... se la traigo del futuro jaja


----------



## atman (31 Ago 2013)

*Don't Show Obama This Report About Who Really Is Behind The Syrian Chemical Attacks | Zero Hedge*


Al final, va a resultar que las armas químicas eran Saudíes, que se las habían entregado a la guerrilla opositora sin explicaciones de ningún tipo y que "el criminal ataque" fué un accidente en la manipulación...

Por el recular de las últimas horas... presumo que al menos parte de lo anterior es cierto.

Pregunta: si la oposición usara esas armas químicas con la población de Damasco. ¿Se habría apresurado Obama a condenar, y preparar una ofensiva bélica contra ellos? Es lo de siempre, nos comen el coco con que son de los nuestros y a los nuestros se les perdona todo...

---------- Post added 31-ago-2013 at 17:15 ----------


------------------------------------
Por otro lado, al leer el titular de elecoñimista sobre los JJOO. Se me ha ocurrido ir a mirar las apuestas. Pero yo no sé nada de ese mundo.

Aquí: Olympics betting odds | bet Online at Ladbrokes.com

Ponen a Madrid y Estambul con 3/1 y a Tokio 8/13. Entiendo que se apuesta por Tokio y con diferencia. Lo que no sé es cómo de representativo es ese resultado. No hay volúmenes por ningún lado. Hay casas más representativas que esas?

-----------------
EDITO: He encontrado una página bastante chula donde reune las apuestas de un montón de casas... parece que la gente tiene bastante claro lo de Tokio.

2020 Olympics Host City Betting Odds | Oddschecker


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Ago 2013)

pipoapipo dijo:


> se puede ver en ese link.... esta completa y buena calidad.... mañana la pasaran en el paramount channel..... se la traigo del futuro jaja



Si no veo una peli downloadeada no disfruto ::


----------



## tarrito (31 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Si no veo una peli downloadeada no disfruto ::



a poder ser calidad CAM y audio latino ... por pedir que no quede


----------



## Janus (31 Ago 2013)

Sois unos flipaos. Cuando se graba en CAM es necesario tener el audio en latino porque un panchito le da mayor realismo a la cámara moviéndose.


----------



## bertok (31 Ago 2013)

El sueño americano cada vez más lejos .....

Income Stats Suggest American Dream Is Dead | Daily Ticker - Yahoo! Finance


----------



## Gekko_ (31 Ago 2013)

atman dijo:


> *Don't Show Obama This Report About Who Really Is Behind The Syrian Chemical Attacks | Zero Hedge*
> 
> 
> Al final, va a resultar que las armas químicas eran Saudíes, que se las habían entregado a la guerrilla opositora sin explicaciones de ningún tipo y que "el criminal ataque" fué un accidente en la manipulación...
> ...



Otra pregunta: Si se demostrara que ha sido el gobierno saudi el que le ha dado a grupos de rebeldes armas químicas para que las usen, ¿atacará EEUU a Arabia Saudi como represalia por ello?. No hace falta que me responda, todo el mundo ya sabe la respuesta.

Al final, el transfondo del tema puede ser lo mismo que en Libia: un tema de pasta. Se quiere construir un canal que transporte el gas hacia Europa y que sirva para eliminar la dependencia de los rusos. Pero para ello, para que compense económicamente es necesario que ese canal pase por..... ¡Siria!, país aliado de los rusos.

Me ha gustado un comentario que he leído en otro hilo. Tiene bastante sentido:



joq100 dijo:


> Explico mi opinión sobre este tema, por si ayuda.
> 
> El gas que tiene que salir hacia Europa es este:
> 
> ...


----------



## atman (31 Ago 2013)

Intervención en directo de Obama tras la salida de los observadores de Siria.
Media hora de retraso lleva...

<object data=http://www.bloomberg.com/live-stream/?page_type=embed width=640 height=395 style='overflow:******;'></object>

Vale, pues ya está... Que sí, que ha decidido darles una lección, pero que como no hay prisa, va llevar el tema al Congreso para que no se diga...


----------



## ponzi (31 Ago 2013)

Cada dia pierden mas credibilidad los politicos usanos.Desde Nixon a Obama pasando por Bush..La verdad no se cual es peor.Porque en eeuu a nivel empresarial son punteros que si no yo se que seria de ellos.


----------



## ponzi (31 Ago 2013)

Jcb hoy ha realizado un programa especial sobre Siria.Me parece muy interesante la opinion de Naila.Pensar que aquello es un coladero de diferentes culturas,me recuerda mucho a la separacion entre paises que se llevo por africa a escuadra y cartabon,sin pensar realmente la gente que vive alli.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Ago 2013)

Al final ha dicho que se lo va a pregunta al congreso? Es que he llegado tarde....

Pues si. Una muy buena forma de recular y/o ganar tiempo.


----------



## atman (31 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Al final ha dicho que se lo va a pregunta al congreso? Es que he llegado tarde....
> 
> Pues si. Una muy buena forma de recular y/o ganar tiempo.



Dice que la decisión está tomada y el ejército listo, pero como la acción no es time-sensitive, que lo va a pasear por el Congreso...

Por lo menos, hasta el 9 de septiembre, nada...


----------



## ponzi (31 Ago 2013)

Dios el audio de colectivo burbuja...No somos conscientes de la crudeza en oriente.

Min22(Naila)

"Cuando un rebelde mata a un civil,le abre y come su corazon....esto ya parece el limite del ser humano"


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Ago 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Dios el audio de colectivo burbuja...No somos conscientes de la crudeza en oriente.
> 
> Min22(Naila)
> 
> "Cuando un rebelde mata a un civil,le abre y come su corazon....esto ya parece el limite del ser humano"



Ponzi, la guerra siempre ha sido así. Esas barbaridades se hacen puntualmente, si se han hecho, para aterrorizar al enemigo. No cabe en cabeza alguna que todos los rebeldes cada vez que maten a alguien cojan su machete, abran a una persona en canal y se zampen el corazón. Yo eso no me lo trago.

Mutilaciones, violaciones, canibalismo, humillaciones y demás barbaridades las emplean los ejércitos desde siempre para aterrorizar a la población. Como sanguinario-hijo-de-puta no hay nada en el mundo que supere a un humano. Nada.


----------



## ponzi (31 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ponzi, la guerra siempre ha sido así. Esas barbaridades se hacen puntualmente, si se han hecho, para aterrorizar al enemigo. No cabe en cabeza alguna que todos los rebeldes cada vez que maten a alguien cojan su machete, abran a una persona en canal y se zampen el corazón. Yo eso no me lo trago.
> 
> Mutilaciones, violaciones, canibalismo, humillaciones y demás barbaridades las emplean los ejércitos desde siempre para aterrorizar a la población. Como sanguinario-hijo-de-puta no hay nada en el mundo que supere a un humano. Nada.



Claro que no lo haran siempre,pero ya nos da una idea de que tipo de gente esta alli.Eso si que es el madmax.Para mi como lo que esta pasando en oriente medio creo que hay pocos precedentes historicos,al menos englobando a tanta gente y con una metodologia tan sistematica y organizada,quizas solo los nazis.Como dice Naila solo Arabia Saudi y Qatar podrian financiar a tantos rebeldes durante tanto tiempo,para israel y eeuu unificar oriente medio bajo un solo mandatario tendria mucho sentido frente a la futura crisis energetica.El petroleo rentable es el que es y no se puede inventar mas ,China y Usa tarde o temprano se veran enfrentados por los mismos recursos.


----------



## Algas (31 Ago 2013)

*AMPER*

Les dejo un análisis que he visto en un blog que compartió el compañero _Alimón_.

La bolsa por Carlos María: Amper, rotura resistencias.








El viernes cerró en 1,29 y con poco volumen. Para los que estáis fuera, creo que aún se puede hacer buen dinero con este chicharro), a ver qué tal abre el Lunes.



Quedan menos de 3 horas para que acabe Agosto... :fiufiu:, ¿jilo nuevo?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Ago 2013)

Downloading movies:

Humans vs zombies
Abraham Lincoln vs Zombies
Outpost Black Sun
Dawn of the Dead
Spirited Away


----------



## bertok (31 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Downloading movies:
> 
> Humans vs zombies
> Abraham Lincoln vs Zombies
> ...



Dawn of the dead es de lo mejor que he visto nunca 8:

Man, download The colony 8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Ago 2013)

downloading the colony 2 

---------- Post added 31-ago-2013 at 23:13 ----------

downloading the colony 1.5Mb/s 

Anda bertok abre tu el hilo, que a mi me da pereza.


----------



## bertok (31 Ago 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> downloading the colony 2
> 
> ---------- Post added 31-ago-2013 at 23:13 ----------
> 
> ...



Me refiero a esta ::

[YOUTUBE]HXQSh7EFZ0w[/YOUTUBE]

El jilo, para los ilustres alcistas.

El Dios del Guano se reserva para el crash final ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Ago 2013)

Si es esa, es que me he confundido con Population 2 

---------- Post added 31-ago-2013 at 23:19 ----------

Musculitoooooos abre el hilo!!!


Nooooo ves tu la niña zombi que salta como un ninja!!!!

Mooooooooooooooola!


----------



## egarenc (31 Ago 2013)

al final habrá que llamar al pompero para pedirle por favor que abra el jilo:rolleye:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Ago 2013)

Vaya mierda, esta version la ha codificado un mandril!!!!!!

---------- Post added 31-ago-2013 at 23:34 ----------

¿El hilo de condor vale o no vale?


----------



## tarrito (31 Ago 2013)

os vigilo tablet en mano ::

qué nervios, qué tensión ... QUÉ SINVIVIR


----------



## Ajetreo (31 Ago 2013)

Ya.....3, 2, 1,


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Ago 2013)

bertok, que coño hace la tia esa descalza todavia (en dawn of the dead) :ouch:


----------



## egarenc (31 Ago 2013)

no os olvideis de poner 'tema mitico'


----------



## Ajetreo (31 Ago 2013)

Señor Ponzi, a camerino.... En ocho minutos a escena


----------



## tarrito (31 Ago 2013)

si lo abre Ponzi, que ponga enlace al youtube en el título  :XX:

eh! un respect al oráculo de Madrid :no:


----------



## egarenc (1 Sep 2013)

atpc


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Sep 2013)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/455899-habeis-visto-ibex-35-septiembre-2013-septiembre-abriras-y-te-mires-cuatro-eggs-te-veras.html#post9796795


----------



## mataresfacil (1 Sep 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/455899-habeis-visto-ibex-35-septiembre-2013-septiembre-abriras-y-te-mires-cuatro-eggs-te-veras.html#post9796795



Tarde colega, tarde


----------



## Cantor (1 Sep 2013)

que trabajico costará poner el link... ainssssss ::
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ocemiles-y-pa-mitico-octubre.html#post9796824


----------

